# Please identify this CHANEL



## boxyandme

Do any of you know the name of a new Chanel drawstring tote bag that's pictured in the Chanel.com website under accessories for Spring/summer 2006?  It's the third picture, it's a tobacco brown color with white contrast stitching.  Have you seen it in person?  What are your thoughts on how well the lambskin leather holds up to wear and tear?  Your thoughts and info is much appreciated.


----------



## moe

I own it in black and i love it.  wickedassin posted about this bag already and most think the bag is too big. I love it because i'm tall.


----------



## boxyandme

How well does it wear?  Does it scratch easy?  I'm very petite,  5'2'',but I wanted a bag that I could just grab and go woth, and lug aroung toddler toys, if he gets tired of holding them.  Are you afraid that the white will get dirty on the inside.  You don't by any chance have a photo of it.  I am thinking about the black, but have not seen it.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Savannah

boxy, I posted a reply in the other chanel thread.


----------



## gloriajk

Hello, I got this bag as a gift from my doting aunt last month - she has no children, and I am her Barbie doll. Other than this being an authentic Chanel (my aunt is a collector), I have no information about this bag whatsoever. When a Chanel SA at Neiman Marcus saw me walking by with the bag he remarked I must have had that bag for a while and loved every moment of owning it. (He was right) I was too embarrassed to ask :shame:  Can anyone help me identify this one - any info at all - what year?


----------



## addicted

I don't know the name..but just wanted to say, LUCKY YOU!  It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## wickedassin

^^^  Totally agree to--it's beautiful!


----------



## Savannah

How about posting a thread in the ebay handbag discussion board. There are a couple of ladies there that know their Chanels. Good luck.

Beautiful bag.


----------



## sweetlove

Okay, here's the deal. I bought a Chanel bag about 2 months ago. Although I knew I wanted a classic flap, the purchase was somewhat impulsive. My problem now is that I can't determine what size it is. I know it's medium or small, I always believed it was medium, but now I'm in doubts and wonder if it might be small. I'm posting some pictures of it next to my perf. LV speedy 30 to try and give a better image of the size. (Please apologize the mess in the background - I've had so many things to do that I haven't had the time to clean my room).









Also, I bought this bag from a very exclusive department store (the danish equivalent of NM/Saks/whatever), so I don't doubt it's authencity, but I read somewhere that the quilting are supposed to me consistent (sp?) on real bags, but on my bag the quilting looks wierd between the front flap and the rest of the purse. Am I just wrong about the "quilting rule", or can it be a consequence of me storing it wrong or something? (I keep it in it's dustbag, in the box it came in). That was somewhat weird formulated, but I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## Luccibag

It looks like the 10" bag which would make it the medium size.  The small is 9", medium is 10", then you jump up to a JUMBO which is 12".  (GORGEOUS BAG BY THE WAY!) I have it with gold HW.


----------



## Bagpuss

The quilting looks pretty darn close in the photos- it could be just a natural cause occurance that pulls the flap down a little low. Sorry, I hope someone else can help you with the size.


----------



## sweetlove

Thanks! *Luccibag*, I'll measure it tomorrow. I saw your black bag with gold hardware in the other thread - it's gorgeous. I'm gonna save up for either that or a grey one when I've bought some LV's that are higher up on my essentials list * Bagpuss*, I'm hoping it's a natural cause too, but I'm so nervous although I know it's real. Oh, the drama!


----------



## honu

If 10" is the medium, what size is the large?


----------



## lesan67

Re the quilting, if you bought the bag at a reputable dep store then it surely should be OK, but the quilting does look pretty badly out of line!
I have 3 of these and I have just "jiggled" them around the clasp and
can't make them look like that, what is the back like where the quilting should match up around the "pocket"?


----------



## sweetlove

*lesan67: *The quilting looks fine in the back, but I can remember that it looked "right" in the front when I bought it too, so I must somehow have made it look weird myself, but I don't understand how.. Maybe I'll take it to a store next time I'm in a country that has one just to have it explained as I've grown to attached to it to exchange it


----------



## bagluv

In The Picture Where You Are Holding The Bag ~ The Quilting Looks Fine. I Believe It's Just Falling Funny.  It's Such A Beautiful Bag...I Know Why You Are So Attatched!!!


----------



## sweetlove

*bagluv:* Thanks, I feel a lot calmer about it now and thanks for the compliment


----------



## Meandmybags

Hey girls,
I bought this bag from Chanel shop in Paris in Febuary this year. It's in white and the size is quite small. The flower comes with the bag. I can not find it from Spring-summer collection on the website.

Anyone knows the name of this one?


----------



## agent_provocateur

Wow that bag is gorgeous! I dont know the name but im guessing they probably calll it classic flap / camelia or something like that. Enjoy it!


----------



## guccigirl2000

Sorry don't know the name, but the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

what does the sticker on the box say?

Beautiful bag BTW!


----------



## pursegalsf

I love it! Don't know the name but I'll research it.


----------



## Kat

I don't know the name of it either, but it sure is gorgeous!


----------



## LauraJ2121

I'll poke around on Ebay for you ! The bag is Beautiful !


----------



## Meandmybags

Thanks.I love it too but believe it or not? I have never used it yet becuase i 'm so in love with it. Also, it's in white and i think it will get dirty easily.

There 's no sticker on the box. I only have the authenticate card  and a small black envelop with the story about Coco chanel.

Anyway, thanks for your help...You girls are the best..


----------



## Alice From Italy

Wow!!!!! That bag is one of the most beautiful I've ever see in all my life...!!!! Lucky girl!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

The white on on the far right.


----------



## Swanky

It looks like it could be the white Caviar Tote. . .  I can't tell if there's a zipper or not{?}
If it is, there's some members here that have it in black.
It's $1650.


----------



## dianagrace

I don't know what the bag is but it is beautiful.  I love the flower on the top.


----------



## rubygirl

oh wow!  I wanted that bag 2 years ago.  But all they had were ones with the flowers damaged.  

Congrats and gorgeous bag!  Sorry I can't remember the name of it.

edit: the bag I wanted was a little thinner but basically same design.


----------



## lmpsola

Sorry I don't know the name, but that bag is beautiful


----------



## fr2nc1z

I'll ask my SA on Tuesday


----------



## billbill

wow.. i've seen it once but don't know the name, but it's gorgeous.


----------



## shoog

I have a smiliar bag however its in satin and its black! is ures a small one?? Cuz mine is an evening bag and I've bought it hmmmm years ago! however, it might be a classic style and they might  reproduced it in diff. colours! Heres a link to view mine http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-chanel-bags-14895-5.html


----------



## mello_yello_jen

OMG OMG OMG!!!!  GORGEOUSSSSSSSS.

I see that bag pop up on ebay every now and then (yikes, Im starting to realize I browse ebay a lot!) in black and it's soooo gorgeous!!  The ebay auctions usually refer to it as the camelia classic flap.


----------



## Meandmybags

Shoog, i love your bag.. it looks more like evening bag when it made by satin. I think our bags should be in the same size.

Mello yello jen, Thanks for the name. it is no such thing as browsing ebay too much as well as too many bags..


----------



## hardcandybabe

Hello,

I saw this bag on the Chanel website last summer, but can't find a picture of it anywhere.  I described it to a sales assistant in Chanel but she didn't know what I was talking about either!

It's white, sort of knitted, with pink CC on the sides and pink entwinned around metal for the 2 straps.  It's quite large and is carried on the shoulder.

Hope you can help!"


----------



## sweetgirl

Chanel lovers, please identify the name and sizes of these bags, thank you  

Are the 1st and 3rd the same size, the 1st seems to look bigger, may I know the size of that please anyone?


----------



## Michele

hardcandybabe said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I saw this bag on the Chanel website last summer, but can't find a picture of it anywhere. I described it to a sales assistant in Chanel but she didn't know what I was talking about either!
> 
> It's white, sort of knitted, with pink CC on the sides and pink entwinned around metal for the 2 straps. It's quite large and is carried on the shoulder.
> 
> Hope you can help!"



Is it the Chanel Kniting bag?


----------



## Swanky

#2 looks like either the small or grand Shopping Tote.
I can't see the other 2 well enough?  I can't get the last photo to enlarge.
Vintage Ligne Flap{?}


----------



## sweetgirl

Thank you for the reply Swanky Mama of Three, please help me with the size, is pic #1 the same size as pic#3?  In another thread both owners of these bags say their bags are both medium but in the pics the sizes seem to be different.


----------



## Swanky

Can't tell 
They could be, but then again, the girls could be different sizes themselves - altering the proprtion.


----------



## sekmeht

It is from an older collection? can you still find it in stores?

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/rachel-and-adam-out-shopping-34868.html


----------



## Leah411

Looks like one of the new fall/winter bags.

I think it's called the Cloudy Bundle collection.

Or something like that.


----------



## star3777

No, I don't think it is new. It is the distressed leather from last season. Personnal Shoppers had one on Ebay I was drooling over months ago. I agree it is TDF! I wish I had bought it. I really, really do. Anyhow ,I have been to Chanel Internationally(he,he)thay do not have any in Florida,London,Amsterdam,Bahamas,Canada. Good luck, it's the distressed leather tote,limited edtion.


----------



## Swanky

they're continuing that line this F/W though and that bag does look like one of the F/W pieces I've seen.  Celebs are privvy to them before we are


----------



## sekmeht

oh that sucks. thanks swankymama. by the way, is that your daughter in your avatar. she is gorgeous!


----------



## china white

Hi,

So I went to Bloomy's today with the intention of buying a Fendi bag, when lo and behold, I step into the Chanel boutique and fell in love with a Chanel bag. The problem is that it only came in pink so I asked the sales associate if they carried it in other colors, but unfortunately, they don't. She could tell I was disappointed, so she took down my number and promised me that she'd call if they get any more in stock. I want to see if I could find it anywhere else, but I don't know the name of the bag. . . (In all my excitement, I forgot to ask.) And since I didn't take pictures of it, I want to ask you for help in identifying it. 

It was about 12" x 6.5", x 4.5, with around a 7" drop, zip-top, kinda boxy, quilted with same color threading, slit pocket on the back side, and same color Chanel Cs on the front side. The strap (only single strap) was really cool--it was a leather strap (on where the bag would sit on your shoulder) with a bit of classic Chanel chain attaching it to the bag. Kinda hard to describe, but if you see it, you'd know what I am talking about. . . And the price is $1175. 

Any help would be much appreciated. I never really looked at Chanel bags before today, so I don't know if it's a widely distributed style. I looked through all 25 pages of the pictures thread but couldn't find it there. Anyway, TIA!!!


----------



## elongreach

I'm thinking cambon. Does it look like this?


----------



## china white

Thanks, but nope, that's not it. 

It has single strap, and the strap was is like the strap in the Shopper Tote. The Chanel Cs were tonal, so it was pink just like the rest of the bag, and it was located in on the middle of the bag, not off to the side. And it wasn't quite as boxy. . .


----------



## elongreach

Maybe it was the petit shopper, but I don't have a pic of that.


----------



## china white

Just looked it up, but nope, it's not that one either.


----------



## Swanky

Was it the box tote?

Kind of looks like a miniauture Grand Shopping Tote?


----------



## china white

The box tote is cute, but it isn't it. The one I'm talking about isn't a tote; it's a shoulder bag. And it has a single strap. 

Anymore suggestions? Should I just get the pink? The sales associate said that they don't believe they will order anymore for the fall, so I might be out of luck. The reason why I really want to get it from Bloomy's is because I work in Corporate, so I get a discount. . .


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ this one comes to mind.  is that it?


----------



## Chanel4me83

I love that bag Mello


----------



## missbabydolce

mello, theres also another one JUST like that but it was smaller and more pochette looking, less crescent-shaped


----------



## missbabydolce

but that ones around 800 not 1175


----------



## china white

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> ^ this one comes to mind. is that it?


That's the one!! Thanks so much! 

 

So "Chanel 20993 Quilted Shoulder Bag" is the correct model name?

I really want black, but they probably won't be able to find it. . . should I settle for pink? I need your advice, TIA!


----------



## china white

I just called the Chanel store in Soho and apparently, this bag is sold out nationwide in black and is being discontinued. So I guess I will pick up the pink after all. . .


----------



## japskivt

WAIT!! Before you give up - call Saks, Neimans, and Nordstrom.. they may be able to track one down!!!


----------



## china white

Yes, but I want to get the employee's discount, so it HAS to be from Bloomy's. . . I just called the Chestnut Hill store to check for the beige color, but they don't have any in stock.


----------



## china white

So, I decided to buy the bag. Here are some pics. 

I always thought that my first chanel bag would be black, but the more I look at it, the more I like the color! I love the "half-moon" shape and the fact that it is not as heavy as some of the other Chanel bags. And it stays on my shoulder! (I've always found it difficult to find a bag that will actually stay on my shoulder and not slide off.)

I'm really, really happy!


----------



## Swanky

it's an AWESOME bag!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Tammy518

It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Congrats on your gorgeous bag!  I know I'm super late to this thread(and new to this subforum), but I *have* to get that bag! lol! How much is the retail? 1175? It's beautiful!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

china white - YAY!  I thought it sounded familar when you described it, I also know it as the SATC Chanel    It looks GREAT on you and I'm glad you were able to use your discount on it, woohoo!


----------



## bagsnbags

Hi,

I need help ..I think I am in love with the bag..

I saw a lady with chanel bag today. I love how it looks on her.
I tried to look at the chanel pics posted by Pfers in here, the closest I can I found is the bags from *Chanel4me83.*

The bag I saw was black leather flap like below and have pocket on the side. It has the same CC metal zipper pull






The bag has diamond stiching (not double stitching )and has handles like the bag below, it's pretty much the combination of these to bags.






Can someone post the pic if you have it, 
Is it still available in the store, can you please tell me the model #
The dimension of the bag..

The bag has the exact the shape like the bag #1..

Please help..


----------



## bagsnbags

anyone?


----------



## naid

Is the the one I posted a picture of in Chanel Diamond stitch?


----------



## naid

anything like this?


----------



## diana

is it this bag?  -- the one frenchiefan owns

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/does-anyone-have-pictures-ultimate-soft-33389.html


----------



## china white

Thank you everybody!!! 

I had to think long and hard about getting it, but I am glad I did! 

I am a fan of SATC and didn't know that the bag was on the show! Goes to show you how clueless I am! 

Btw, *PupsterPurse*, yes, it was $1175 retail. Money well-spent, if you ask me!


----------



## Swanky

^that link doesn't work{?}


----------



## Chanel4me83

hey I know those bags, j/k (will never get tiered of seeing my bags)

I know the bag you are talking about it was in the fall/winter 2005 collection. I think someone on this forum has it, I will try to find the picture......


----------



## japskivt

The ultimate soft foldover?? the white one in the picture?? It was this summer - you can call around and try to hunt one down!!


----------



## Swanky

no, she said it's similar but w/ diamond stitching and w/ different straps. . . sounds familiar, but there's SO many new bags right now my head spins when I try and sort them! LOL!


----------



## La Chanel Princess

Congratulations china white on your new "Charlotte" handbag.  You might remember in the finale of SATC, Charlotte was wearing it when she went shopping in Chanel to find an outfit to wear for when she would the potential parents of her baby.


----------



## bagsnbags

Chanel4me83 said:
			
		

> hey I know those bags, j/k (will never get tiered of seeing my bags)
> 
> I know the bag you are talking about it was in the fall/winter 2005 collection. I think someone on this forum has it, I will try to find the picture......


 
LOL..It's crazy the bag is the combination of your two bags...
I know it soooooo last season but I think me likey this bag :shame: 

Pls..pls..I love to know more about it so I can hunt it down..

*Chanel,* do you have the pic of you wearing the the white one...pls..


----------



## bagsnbags

naid said:
			
		

> View attachment 54438
> 
> 
> View attachment 54439
> 
> 
> View attachment 54440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything like this?


 
Thank you for the pics but not that one..


----------



## Swanky

bagsnbags said:
			
		

> I know it soooooo last season but I think me likey this bag :shame:


 
oh please!  There's hardly such thing as "so last season" w/ Chanel!  That's the beauty of it! 
You can NEVER go wrong!


----------



## bagsnbags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> oh please! There's hardly such thing as "so last season" w/ Chanel! That's the beauty of it!
> You can NEVER go wrong!


 
So true..I need at least the style # so I can make some phone calls..


----------



## Chanel4me83

it's light beige, and it was made in two sizes medium and large. I have the medium, I will take the picture tomorrow


----------



## diana

diana said:
			
		

> is it this bag?  -- the one frenchiefan owns
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/does-anyone-have-pictures-ultimate-soft-33389.html


i'm not sure why the link doesn't work, but if you copy and paste it into a new browser window, you'll see the thread.

anyways, i'll attach the photo that was from that thread


----------



## bagsnbags

Chanel4me83 said:
			
		

> it's light beige, and it was made in two sizes medium and large. I have the medium, I will take the picture tomorrow


 
Thank you..


----------



## bagsnbags

diana said:
			
		

> i'm not sure why the link doesn't work, but if you copy and paste it into a new browser window, you'll see the thread.
> 
> anyways, i'll attach the photo that was from that thread


 
Yes..that the one..thank you..thank you..
Now I need to know the name of the bag

Although the one I saw, the leather like caviar leather..


----------



## diana

i actually PM'ed frenchiefan the info about this bag!  This is what she sent me:

The info on the box is:

 06P
 A29285Y01480
 Sac Camera
 94305
 Noir(45)

It was $1475.   And if you look at the thread I provided, georgiegirl purchased it recently so it might still be available!


----------



## Chanel4me83

found it at The Graveyard


----------



## Meow

Cihna white, that is a nice color on you, great choice.


----------



## pinkandgreen

That's a great color! Congrats on the new bag.


----------



## Swanky

Love that bag!

I'm not sure that it came in caviar


----------



## bagsnbags

Thank you so much for the info and pics,
I can't believe I missed it..it was in in graveyard???

Well I will ask if they come in caviar...the bag is gorgeous..

Once again thank you ladies...


----------



## bagsnbags

Ok..I found the exact same bag listed at Ebay..
The bag listed at Ebay seems to be fake..now I am just hoping chanel really make it.. 
the auction: eBay: Chanel leather black quilted handbag purse bag GORGEOUS (item 170019394884 end time Aug-22-06 14:20:45 PDT)
here is the bag I saw the other day:


----------



## Rockerchic

I saw that on e-bay as well...are you certain it is fake?


----------



## Chanel4me83

I think it's authentic, ask seller to take a picture of serial number


----------



## bagsnbags

I thought this tag is bit weird:





No reserve for the bag is also scare me..I asked seller the style number for the bag and the pic for the serial number but no reply yet..


----------



## Pupsterpurse

I just contacted Chanel CS early this morning and they said they only have 1 of these gorgeous bags left in the country!!!  They said they can't give out the info on what boutique has it(why? Is this top secret or something? weird), but that they will call me today and I can order directly from them. *crossing fingers it's not a display unit* If anyone else sees this beautiful bag in your local Chanel boutique(the rep said she can't access non Chanel boutique stores..ex: NM, Bloomies, Saks, etc), can you PM me? TIA! Hope to be your twin China white!


----------



## SCL

"Your" bag was available at Chanel South Coast Plaza today...saw it on display on the shelf unit running through the center of the handbag department... : )


----------



## bagsnbags

SoCal said:
			
		

> "Your" bag was available at Chanel South Coast Plaza today...saw it on display on the shelf unit running through the center of the handbag department... : )


 

really ???

this kind??


----------



## SCL

Hmmm...the one I saw looked like lambskin (?)...it was not cavier (pebbled)...it was like the one in Post 19...


----------



## Rockerchic

Chanel4me83 said:
			
		

> I think it's authentic, ask seller to take a picture of serial number


Posted on the authenticate this thread and Michelle confirmed fake... I can't stand scammers!!


----------



## SCL

Ugh!  Well, the one at SCP may not have been the exact bag you are looking for, sorry...  But, well, the one at the boutique is definitely authentic...


----------



## bagsnbags

macp6 said:
			
		

> Posted on the authenticate this thread and Michelle confirmed fake... I can't stand scammers!!


 

thanx..I thought so..


----------



## nypersonalshopper

I called the 1800 Chanel number and that bag was only made in lambskin....too bad it wasn't made in Caviar.  I also called a boutique and they said the same thing.  Had to double check LOL.

The style number didn't match the bag....the Customer Service Representative said that one number was missing ...but even when she figured out the number it was for a different bag.....Maybe they couldn't find the right box and gave her that one....I know that has happened with me many times.....

It is really a beautiful bag......


----------



## bagsnbags

nypersonalshopper said:
			
		

> I called the 1800 Chanel number and that bag was only made in lambskin....too bad it wasn't made in Caviar. I also called a boutique and they said the same thing. Had to double check LOL.
> 
> The style number didn't match the bag....the Customer Service Representative said that one number was missing ...but even when she figured out the number it was for a different bag.....Maybe they couldn't find the right box and gave her that one....I know that has happened with me many times.....
> 
> It is really a beautiful bag......


 
OMG..so the lady I saw carry the exact the same fake like the bag at Ebay listing..

Ok...let me get it straight, the fakers made it in caviar but Chanel only in lambskin..
Wow..I never thought the classy looking lady I saw the other day carried fake..  

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Chanel4me83

I've called the 1800 many times and they don't know every style handbag that chanel makes. Double check before you loose out on something you really like.


----------



## nypersonalshopper

The font looks off on that tag.....like the R...for copyright looks too big and smeared a bit....

I wish they did have it in Caviar...I saw it in Lambskin and it was gorgeous...but I was afraid it might be too fragile....

I called the boutique where I saw it and they said only lambskin....but then again we know that sometimes the SA don't have all of the information....

If you find out they made it in caviar, let us know.  I would love to get one!


----------



## bagsnbags

Well..I called 1800 and the customer service will call me back .She needs to research it to make sure they have it in Caviar. I will let you guys know..


----------



## georgiegirl

Hi guys!  It only comes in lambskin.  I just bought it for my first Chanel and love it.  My daughter is in town (recovering from wisdom teeth removal) - I will get her to help me post pics.  I have carried it thinking it would be fragile due to the lambskin, but am finding that it is not.  I think the quilted stitching helps (and the finish on this lambskin) makes this bag more durable than some of the other lambskin bags that I saw.  That bag on ebay really does look fake.  That lady must of bought it.  I hate people that carry fake bags!


----------



## bagsnbags

georgiegirl said:
			
		

> Hi guys! It only comes in lambskin. I just bought it for my first Chanel and love it. My daughter is in town (recovering from wisdom teeth removal) - I will get her to help me post pics. I have carried it thinking it would be fragile due to the lambskin, but am finding that it is not. I think the quilted stitching helps (and the finish on this lambskin) makes this bag more durable than some of the other lambskin bags that I saw. That bag on ebay really does look fake. That lady must of bought it. I hate people that carry fake bags!


 
Looking forward to see the pics....
It's hard to believe the lady I saw had fake on her. It's so pretty and well made. I wished she wasn't on the phone when I saw her. I really wanted to ask her about the bag. Yeah the one in the auction I saw after I saw the lady and I know the one at Ebay is fake. I figure Faker make something base on the real thing..so I am hoping this bag is exist.

Hope your daughter is feeling better


----------



## nypersonalshopper

Originally Posted by *georgiegirl*
_Hi guys! It only comes in lambskin. I just bought it for my first Chanel and love it. My daughter is in town (recovering from wisdom teeth removal) - I will get her to help me post pics. I have carried it thinking it would be fragile due to the lambskin, but am finding that it is not. I think the quilted stitching helps (and the finish on this lambskin) makes this bag more durable than some of the other lambskin bags that I saw. That bag on ebay really does look fake. That lady must of bought it. I hate people that carry fake bags!_


_Hope your daughter feels better soon!  Thanks for mentioning that it is not that fragile.  I have a pink lambskin and I just look at it and it scratches and gets dirty lol ...even if I super careful.  Have you had any problems with rubbing on the rounded edges? I love this bag, but wasn't sure if I would have to baby it....TIA!_


----------



## Pupsterpurse

*bagsnbags*---Caviar leather in this soft foldover style would be gorgeous!!! I wish Chanel made it in caviar! The lambskin looks beautiful, though! *georgiegirl*--look forward to seeing your pics! I had my wisdom teeth out a few months ago and it was awful.  Hugs to your daughter!


----------



## georgiegirl

Thanks for the warm wishes for my daughter.  She's doing well - not much swelling.  As for babying the lambskin, I must say that I am not extremely hard on any of my bags.  I am always aware of where I put them down, etc. etc.  However, my bags go to little league baseball games, soccer games, track meets, etc. so they get used.  I really love the look of lambskin and hope that I haven't made a mistake in buying one!  My SA is a big believer in lambskin and tells me not to put any conditioner on it and when I see a scratch to use the oil from my fingertips to gently rub it out.  So, we'll see!!!!!  I will post pics in a new thread soon.  Just waiting on my daughter to be in a better mood!!!


----------



## bagsnbags

I am still waiting for CS to call me back but till now nothing !!!

I really like the look of this bag..


----------



## bagsnbags

CS called me back and told me they don't mak eit in caviar only in lambskin..bummer !


----------



## Michele

bagsnbags said:
			
		

> I thought this tag is bit weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reserve for the bag is also scare me..I asked seller the style number for the bag and the pic for the serial number but no reply yet..


 
I agree, interior tag is not correct.  The bag is fake.


----------



## bagsnbags

Michele said:
			
		

> I agree, interior tag is not correct. The bag is fake.


 
Yeah and Chanel didn't make this style..CS called me this afternoon.

I personally think it's TDF to have this style in caviar..


----------



## nypersonalshopper

I am glad to hear that it is not as fragile as the traditional lambskin bags!  I have a 9-month old son....so it is hard for me to be as careful with bags as I used to be!  And I was obsessively careful! LOL


----------



## wintotty

I just run into this pic of Ashlee Simpson. Bag looks like vintage Chanel, but is it??? If so, I guess I have no chance to locate one.... 






I appreciate any help!


----------



## Swanky

~bump!

No idea on that one!


----------



## Munchkyn

That looks really funky! I'd love to know too


----------



## wintotty

hmmm....no one in pf doesn't know????!!!!! wow, that doesn't happen much, you know


----------



## chiclawyer

It is black (seems to be lambskin), gold hardware...seems to have the proper inner markings per burberry_princess on ebay, however I have no idea what the bag is called (it has a white inner hologram sticker w/ gold logos and 7 digit serial no---which is pre late 90s??) Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## morgiegirl

i would need some pictures of the inside and a close up of the chain to really tell.


----------



## Swanky

Please repost your question w/ more photos including the interior in the Authenticate This! sticky provided at the top of the forum,
Thanks!


----------



## mommytodrew

Can any of you ladies help me idenitify this Chanel? How much is it really worth if they say it's brand new? Please help the newbie. 
Much thanks-Colleen


----------



## 386105

I own a lot of Chanel and I don't think this is a real one. Is it from eBay or other online site?

SH


----------



## 386105

Also, Chanel never hangs tags on the handles (as shown in this picture).


----------



## mommytodrew

Can anyone tell me if this one is real then? Yes they're from ebay


----------



## Swanky

Please post any authenticity questions in the Authenticate THis! sticky provided. We'll need actual links to the auctions though.

That first one could be real, it doesn't look like a NM or Chanel hangtag, it could be something the Seller attached themselves.


----------



## Jinsun

I know this is a tiny picture but can anyone make out these glasses?


----------



## Yorelica

Hmm last time I check the Vegas Chanel had similar styles on sale so...depending on how much their asking for you should check out the sales at Chanel because  that style may still be around (in pink)


----------



## Swanky

No way, not me, I can't see or make out what I'm even looking at.


----------



## Jinsun

I can make out that it's Chanel.


----------



## Swanky

I can't even tell what it is, much less a logo. . .
no chance of providing a larger photo?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I'm going to go with either the mother of pearl logo-ed ones or the newer 6014's.


----------



## Rose

Good morning Ladies, Slowlyfading posted this pic in another subforum (she was interested in the clutch)  and I am desperate to know more about the bag. Model number, price, availability, any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Lily

*Rose*, see the bag on the first scan, bottom left, from this post: HERE.


----------



## Rose

Lily said:


> *Rose*, see the bag on the first scan, bottom left, from this post: HERE.


 
Yes, that's it, Thanks Lily . 

I can't read the details , can anyone help me out?


----------



## Lily

*A32962   Y04262*

AGNEAU FROISSE / METAL RUTH

ROCK AND CHIC

*$1,695*

83513 DK PURPL
90812 DK BROWN
94305 BLACK

---

No worries, *Rose. *It's a really cute bag!


----------



## Rose

Lily said:


> *A32962 Y04262*
> 
> AGNEAU FROISSE / METAL RUTH
> 
> ROCK AND CHIC
> 
> *$1,695*
> 
> 83513 DK PURPL
> 90812 DK BROWN
> 94305 BLACK
> 
> ---
> 
> No worries, *Rose. *It's a really cute bag!


 
Thanks Lily , now I am off to track it down.....


----------



## toiletduck

oooh that's super cute!

which actress is that? rachel bilson?


----------



## Rose

I think it is Hill Duff


----------



## toiletduck

omg..i'm such a dork! now that u mention it, it totally looks like hilary..


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

They have that bag an the NM in Tampa in Dark White.  It almost has a khaki/taupe tint to it.  Not quite ivory white but pretty.


----------



## Rose

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They have that bag an the NM in Tampa in Dark White. It almost has a khaki/taupe tint to it. Not quite ivory white but pretty.


 
Thanks J. Did it have pockets on the ends? Apparently, Hill's bag is a sample  and the bags in the store comes with pockets on the ends for cell phones etc. They have them in NYC so I am going to head up and have a look at them this weekend.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Yes, it did have pockets.  I think the 57th St. store had them too.


----------



## SophiaLee

toiletduck said:


> omg..i'm such a dork! now that u mention it, it totally looks like hilary..



hey don't feel bad , I thought it was Kelly Clarkson .  At least I know the sunnies are Valentino !


----------



## NancyDrew01

Heh. I totally thought it was Kiera Knightley.  The straps are so lovely on that bag.


----------



## pinkish_love

Anyone knows the name of this bag?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

It's posted here someone in PDF file.  NM has it as I saw it a few weeks back.  One member posted an issue with the calf hair rubbing off though.


----------



## pinkish_love

^^ OMG really!!! Im gonna do a search now..thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71578&d=1158808274


----------



## pinkish_love

^^ Thanks 

ok i dont think i want the bag anymore due to the hair rubbing off thingy.


----------



## dleesy

Smoothoprter said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71578&d=1158808274


 

U are great...how do u manage to get these pictures/info??


----------



## Swanky

excellent customer service from SA's!


----------



## *Freetoes*

I saw this in the Chanel Reference thread, but there was no identifying information ~ just says "Chanel Black Bag". Any clue what it's called, how much? 

TIA!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=75633&d=1159576184


----------



## Swanky

Square Vintage Tote I believe{?}
Similar but boxier than the white one I had:

Sorry I didn't PM you back, post that auction in our Authenticate Thsi! sticky, the resident experts will be able to tell you right away!


----------



## *Freetoes*

You think it's a tote? I just edited the pic and lightened it up. It looks more boxy to me?

Thanks for your help earlier ~ I'm going to pass on that auction. I need to see it in real life first.


----------



## Swanky

it's boxy, but I think it's a tote because of it's long handles.  Chanel doesn't do a fab job at naming really.

Can you link to where you found it for me, maybe I can figure it out for sure.


----------



## *Freetoes*

This thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/from-catalogs-lookbooks-and-magazines-pics-only-48893.html

Post #17 and this attachment:http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=75633&d=1159576184

Thank you !


----------



## Swanky

. . . looking. . . 
did you see the Dr bag in the photos just under that post?


----------



## missbabydolce

thats the square vintage bowler  it was one of the first of the SV ligne  i have an old saks ad somewhere


----------



## missbabydolce

actually that pic is from the saks ad i think..... it was in two ads if im correct


----------



## *jennifer*

*Freetoes* said:


> I saw this in the Chanel Reference thread, but there was no identifying information ~ just says "Chanel Black Bag". Any clue what it's called, how much?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=75633&d=1159576184



it looks like the square vintage box to me. here is a link to pictures of mine: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-vintage-ligne-pieces-44434.html (post #5)


----------



## Swanky

^I thought so too, but I could find the dangly CC on yours, does your's have that?
If so, it's the exact bag.
Maybe you could give her the style #{?}

I'd love to get Lu in here more often!


----------



## *jennifer*

^it doesn't have a dangling cc, but on both the sides where it looks like an envelope, there is the two ccs.. 
lu, if it helps, the style # is A32906. i included a picture of the whole tag in my post in the Reference thread.


----------



## *Freetoes*

> I'd love to get Lu in here more often!


 
Well, I was just thinking how inappropriate that would be _UNLESS _I had a new chanel to show off, no? I mean I would completely understand if you said "you must go buy a new Chanel and then you can post".....right???  

Thanks Jennifer for posting those pics! That's it!!!! So, they do have them in brown?? That would be my dream color. I'll be in NYC next weekend and I am so at Chanel. I have a map a friend gave me with 7 locations.....


----------



## *Freetoes*

I have to say ~ I love this line. It's so sexy! 

Swanky ~ does your tote fit comfortably over the shoulder?


----------



## Swanky

No you do not have to own one to hang in here! LOL!  Just have to promise to only say nice things about them LMNBO!

Yes, mine was VERY comfy. . .  VERY.  But I think this tote fits on the shoulder differently, mine had a longer drop and was more comfy to me than the box.  The Box tote made my arm stick out a little funny.
It should come in brown as well, this Ligne came in a lot of lovely colors, just not sure which colors this specific bag was ordered in.


----------



## *Freetoes*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No you do not have to own one to hang in here! LOL! Just have to promise to only say nice things about them LMNBO!
> 
> Yes, mine was VERY comfy. . . VERY. But I think this tote fits on the shoulder differently, mine had a longer drop and was more comfy to me than the box. The Box tote made my arm stick out a little funny.
> It should come in brown as well, this Ligne came in a lot of lovely colors, just not sure which colors this specific bag was ordered in.


 
  At least I tried. I could have told DH it was a requirement.......

I used to have the Cambon bowling and that felt funny when I put it on my shoulder. Is that the boxy you're talking about?


----------



## Swanky

OH, OK!  Well you MUST have at least ONE bag prior to hanging out in here 

LMBO!


----------



## *Freetoes*

You're not helping my cause at all!!!!


----------



## Swanky

TOTAL enabler here


----------



## I Chanel

ok the bag was :
$1495
black,stitches were one
it looked kinda like an LV Noe

godd i have to get this bag =[


----------



## I Chanel

so no one's gonna help??


----------



## addisonshopper

was it similar to this bag


----------



## Swanky

I didn't see this post, you'll catch more flies w/ honey ya know!

Any more details on it?
I don't know what a 'Noe' is.


----------



## missbabydolce

was it the deerskin drawstring?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Isn't a Noe a drawstring bag??


----------



## I Chanel

yes its drawstring and the stitch was similar to that picc..


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

eBay: 2006 Chanel Lambskin Hobo (item 190042675325 end time Oct-25-06 16:27:37 PDT)

Is this it????


----------



## ALLinTHEbag




----------



## I Chanel

yess thanks =]


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

Hello Chanel experts. 

I'm looking for a little bit of help. I've seen a chanel bag that I'd love to buy, can any of you tell me what model is and if is is still available?

Thanks.


----------



## allbrandspls

ladybraid flap is still available in Oz, not sure elsewhere.


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

allbrandspls said:


> ladybraid flap is still available in Oz, not sure elsewhere.


 
Thanks for helping me with that. I'm in the UK, but will try the stores here first, before looking further afield. 

I'll be very disappointed if I can't track one down


----------



## Loony

Is this it? 
eBay: MAGNIFICENT CHANEL BLACK VINTAGE LEATHER SHOULDER BAG (item 220043608936 end time Nov-06-06 05:43:30 PST)


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

Loony said:


> Is this it?
> eBay: MAGNIFICENT CHANEL BLACK VINTAGE LEATHER SHOULDER BAG (item 220043608936 end time Nov-06-06 05:43:30 PST)


 

Ooooo, nice work Loony, finding that on ebay. It looks very much like the bag I'm after. The only drawback is I don't like buying bags of ebay cos you hear about so many people being caught out with fakes. I will keep it in mind though incase there is nothing available elsewhere though. 

Thanks again


----------



## Loony

That seller is reputable and absolutely trustworthy. Many tPFers buy from her, I myself just received a Chanel bag from her yesterday 3 days after winning the auction  If you can't find one in a boutique then she's definitely worth keeping in mind.


----------



## allbrandspls

personalshopper is a reputable seller. Very nice lady to deal with.


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

Hi, it makes a real difference if you know other people recommend the seller so I will definatley keep it in mind if I am unable to buy direct from Chanel.


----------



## Anunu

Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is and how much it costs?


----------



## nathasha

I don't know the name, but it definitely is a very cute bag!!


----------



## dbt

it looks like a mini shopper tote????


----------



## brandedlover

The style seems the same, but handle is different...

This one called Chanel Canvas Quilted Tote ($1400).  Maybe the same line...


----------



## brandedlover

I'm really desperate for this beautiful bag... it's so gorgeous!!! What is the name of this model and how much is the price? Does anyone know? Thank you in advance...


----------



## roey

Do a search for Mary Kate Olsen.  There are already tons of posts on this bag which is from an older collection.


----------



## *jennifer*

*purpledragonfly*, the black lady braid flap is available at the chanel boutique in scp (south coast plaza). i tried it on today and thought it was really adorable.  i don't know what the lists are like for it, but if you want, i can see if my SA can hold it for ya.


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

*jennifer* said:


> *purpledragonfly*, the black lady braid flap is available at the chanel boutique in scp (south coast plaza). i tried it on today and thought it was really adorable. i don't know what the lists are like for it, but if you want, i can see if my SA can hold it for ya.


 

Hi Jennifer, 

That's really kind of you to suggest that, but I am based in the UK so before when I ordered a Judith Leiber bag from the US I got hit with $300 in import taxes  

I spoke to my local Chanel branch today and they have said they will call me when the bag arrives here in the UK - so fingers crossed. 

I really appreciate you looking out for me though - so thanks again.


----------



## brandedlover

Still couldn't find any info for name & price.  Anyone?


----------



## Lily

*Branded*, here are a few past threads about the bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/where-can-i-find-this-chanel-bag-12443.html?highlight=olsen
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/d...u-done-it-opinions-51620.html?highlight=olsen
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/name-this-bag-45237.html?highlight=ashley

I hope this helps.  

It's not a current season bag and Chanel isn't too clear at times when it comes to naming their bags. Price? At the moment, over retail for the black/black version. I've seen the beige/black on eBay go for $1000+ and even they've been quite rare.


----------



## brandedlover

Lily said:


> *Branded*, here are a few past threads about the bag:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/where-can-i-find-this-chanel-bag-12443.html?highlight=olsen
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/d...u-done-it-opinions-51620.html?highlight=olsen
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/name-this-bag-45237.html?highlight=ashley
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> It's not a current season bag and Chanel isn't too clear at times when it comes to naming their bags. Price? At the moment, over retail for the black/black version. I've seen the beige/black on eBay go for $1000+ and even they've been quite rare.



*Lily*... THANK U SO MUCH!!!


----------



## hk1004

Anybody know style name/number?
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Swanky

cute!


----------



## bamagrpe

i'm pretty sure that is the backside of the chanel 2.55 double flap bag.  it also comes in black.  i have it in black for $169


----------



## Smoothoprter

"Sofa King Banned".


----------



## BagLover26

you have to be joking


----------



## roey

Huh?


----------



## Tammy518




----------



## roey

I really don't get the joke here.  Why are we picking on the original poster?


----------



## Tammy518

roey said:


> I really don't get the joke here. Why are we picking on the original poster?


 
It's not the original poster we're laughing at.  It's the first one that replied to her question, saying she got the same bag for $169.  That person had one post and has now been banned (Sofa King Banned).

It is a cute bag, though.  I've never seen that one.


----------



## xochrissie

It's called the camera bag.


----------



## Yorelica

its from this summer/fall collection.
Gooood price tag of about 1200 canadian.


----------



## luxuryfan

I saw a picture of this necklace posted by someone else, and have been trying to find out about it.     Does anyone know the style number, price, if it's still available????  Anything will help.  Thanks!


----------



## lilvivi

tha.......that's wat i always want.it's gorgeous but i cnt find it in my country!


----------



## luxuryfan

Seriously,someone must be able to help?


----------



## ChanelS83

its hard to tell by that terrible picture


----------



## luxuryfan

I didn't think the pic was that bad! Here's another one. It apparently comes in gold or gray.  The style is pretty unique,  so I figured someone would probably be able to identify even with the pic a little grainy!


----------



## *jennifer*

*luxuryfan*, have you tried asking chanel online? if you attach the picture to your email, they might be able to find out the style # for you.


----------



## luxuryfan

*jennifer* said:


> *luxuryfan*, have you tried asking chanel online? if you attach the picture to your email, they might be able to find out the style # for you.


 
Thanks.  I haven't done that but definitely will!


----------



## apple_28

please post chanel's response when they get back to you. that necklace is really cute!!


----------



## kouki

Hi saw this pic in some website and someone is using this chanel, fell in luv with it,,,please anyone if you could shed some light as to what bag is this, which line is it from , it would be great


----------



## *jennifer*

this picture is really tiny on my computer... any way you can upload a bigger photo? it would help us to help you!


----------



## kouki

THanks JEnnifer for hte quick reply. I am really hopeless in copying, editing photos, i want to protect the original user, so i cant post the original photo,. I only managed to cut out this section and upload it..    tough luck i guess.

BUt i will try to describe it. IT's size is like the small classic flap. From the front, you can see one ring on each side of the bag, and it has got a padded chain on the top. ITs shaped like a trapezium. darn it, at least i tried..if anyone can figure out this bag from my horrible description, it would be a miracle...!!!


----------



## toiletduck

..Judging from the quilted pattern I THINK it's a Chanel.  Any ideas, ladies?

THANKS!


----------



## Twinklette

def Chanel as she loves Chanel but not sure on the style?  Too bad there wasn't a good side picture


----------



## toiletduck

Thanks for the reply, Twinklette!

I'm thinking it MIGHT be vintage as it seems to be all the rage at the moment...I was at the store today and didn't see anything that resembled this.  Oh well!  Thanks again!


----------



## Twinklette

It definitely could be vintage, I hope you find it!


----------



## jsanluis

It looks really similar to the one I just purchased.  It's called a classic flap bag.  Diamond stitching.  It's on Chanel.com 2006 fall/winter Paris #12.  I had a hard time trying finding the name.

It's gorgeous....


----------



## Alice From Italy

Don't know if someone is interested but I saw this bag in the store in Venice. It's available in black vernis only, it is 730 euro.
It is simply wonderful!!!! I was in love with it and was very tempted to buy it!! But black vernis looked very delicate to me. However I think it's one of the most beautiful bag I have never see and IRL it's even better!!!


----------



## pinkish_love

Anyone knows the name of this Chanel style?? I got it 6yrs ago but a friend wanted to know the name of the style.. TIA!


----------



## Swanky

I've posted the Ligne name beofre. . . I'll try and find it, it's a French Name I think.


----------



## pinkish_love

Thanks swanky!!! I knew u would come to the rescue!!


----------



## mink

Although I'm totally in love with the Luxe bowler, I can't really afford it right now.  I've been looking for something Chanel in a satchel/bowler style and  couldn't find anything else I liked when I saw a GORGEOUS bag in a slouchy satchel shape made of the same leather & finish as the quilted Ultimate Soft.  It's about the same size as the Luxe bowler but much more rounded at the bottom (slouches like a hobo but it's a satchel) and smooshes in at the top.  The handles are leather, not as short as the doctor bag but long enough to wear it on the shoulder, just under the arm.  Also there is a CC closure. Apparently it's from either 05 or 06 and less than $1800.  Any ideas?  Is there any way to get it now?  Any and all help appreciated!


----------



## mink

Just wanted to clarify that there is a zipper closure with the dangling silver CC.


----------



## Swanky

this?




glistenpearls'photo


----------



## Alice From Italy

If you are interested this bag is 730 euro for retail at Chanel's boutique in Venice, Italy.



>>>>> I didn't notice I already post it LOL what a silly girl I'm!! Sorry!!!


----------



## absolutanne

Hmm, it sounds like the rounded bowling bag. But that bag is around $2200, above your price range. The rounded bowling bag is quilted like the ultimate soft and has a CC zip pull.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=110737&d=1167944994


----------



## leem

oohh--Swanky, I like that bag!  So many Chanels I have never seen.


----------



## aritziababe

Which year or season or collection was this from? Thank you  





http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DIE-4-CHANEL-...8QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Swanky

no idea but one of the quilts looks deflated to me - upper left corner.


----------



## aritziababe

could it be the stuffing inside the bag that makes it look deflated???


----------



## Azure

I don't think so, since it's only one of the quilts...


----------



## luvmychanel

I don't know either, but it looks like it would be really heavy. Just something to consider.

L


----------



## aritziababe

OMG! I never thought about the weight of this bag! Thanks for reminding luvmychanel!


----------



## allbrandspls

the authenticity card no. starts with an 8. So it was out 2003-2004.


----------



## mink

Thank you so much ladies but it is unfortunately neither of those.    

I wish I could describe it better.  It's not the round bowling, though it's close in concept.  I want to say it's like a hobo-satchel, and it zips closed.  It slouches all the way in on itself. 

It also has the same quilted texture as the black quilted Ultimate Soft, shown here: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107966&d=1167363228
and it's got the rounded handles of the round bowling but longer, so it can fit on the shoulder (though not comfortably).   

I know it sounds crazy, but it's super cute and to me, the perfect black bag - I wish I had a picture of it!  Please let me know if you have any more ideas, I really appreciate it!


----------



## millykitty11

I quite like this bag, but am wondering what style it is and when it came out? also its approx rrp if anyone knows. The serial number starts with 641 if that helps?


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Ooh I don't know but that is cute!


----------



## Love Shopping

very pretty! love the color.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I think the aprx. retail was ~$1000.  I remember seeing this bag on bluefly when bluefly first started carrying Chanel and I think the bluefly price was ~700.

I'm not sure when it came out but it came in a variety of colors, reminds me of the east/west except it's square-quilted instead of diamond.

HTH


----------



## jplynch2007

millykitty11 said:


> I quite like this bag, but am wondering what style it is and when it came out? also its approx rrp if anyone knows. The serial number starts with 641 if that helps?


 the bag shown is a chanel pouchette. i have it in multiple
colors, including the pink shown.  it has been out for at least 6 years
that i know of. my first bag was 795.00.  they are now over 1100.00 new.
they are very very popular with my nieces all in their twenties!
this is my first quote - glad i could be of help.  i have been collecting
designer handbags for over 25 years now and have quite a passion for
great bags!:


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ welcome to the forum!!  and wow, $795?!  what a great price!


----------



## jennipuh

so this bag is still available?  i would love to get one.  it's so cute.


----------



## millykitty11

thanks for your help everyone  it's not too expensive then, which is good 

that one in the photo I can buy for 500USD, but I dont think I will, as it looks a bit dirty! 

welcome jplynch! http://forum.purseblog.com/../member.php?u=28452


----------



## ash04




----------



## jennipuh

the first three photos are not working for me.  maybe you can repost them so that someone can identify the bag for you.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Try resizing and attaching?


----------



## Swanky

everyone needs top please use our attachments tools, otherwise the pics are not guaranteed to show up or even last.


----------



## ash04

oops, i'm really sorry about that. here are the photos:


----------



## chanelobsessed

pretty...is this new or vintage?


----------



## ash04

vintage as in used? 
it's a new bag, never used. i don't know the date on it. the white color aged a bit, i think chanel gives you the option to dye the color right?


----------



## Swanky

If you tell us the hologram #, it'll indicate the date.


----------



## ash04

ooh ok, here it is





4833523


----------



## ash04

is this the hologram? because i looked up the meanings for the chanel hologram and it doesn't match the number. i hope this isn't another fake bag i'm coming across :s


----------



## RichBabyBentley

Hey girls..Need help identifying this Chanel Bag  I bought it in Harrods Concession (Chanel)( Last August I Think lol)...it cost me £945
Also where would be the best place to sell on as Im selling it (Brand new with receipt and all!) To fund My Balenciaga Fund hehe


----------



## RichBabyBentley

Also I have a huge logo vintage tote... and one im not sure of authenticity that was given to my mother...any help would be deeply appreciated!


----------



## RichBabyBentley




----------



## IntlSet

Neither of the last two bags you posted is authentic.


----------



## RichBabyBentley

Hi
The tote with the white cc's Has the hologram in it (also was my mothers)!
She bought them in A Boutique on sloane street!!


----------



## Swanky

a hologram does not make a bag authentic, most counterfeits have them.


----------



## RichBabyBentley

bummer! I'll Have to give those 2 to my Sister then!!   What about the First one I know that is authentic as I bought it myself in Harrods!!! Does Anyone know the name?


----------



## Michele

The first bag looks like the diamond stich.


----------



## court9581

I agree, the first is the diamond stitch tote!


----------



## Lisasbags

Ladies, do you think the diamond stitch tote is real?


----------



## RichBabyBentley

I Bought it in the Harrods Chanel Shoe Department On 2nd Floor Chanel concession Next to Dior!! So I would be very shocked to find it to be fake!!! 
What Sort of price Would it be valued at now... I was Hoping to get £500-600 As I paid £945


----------



## absolutanne

The first is a large diamond stitch tote, the second CAN be a vintage (look how many numbers are on the hologram, I believe if it is 6 digits or fewer, it is vintage!), The third I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Leah411

If the first bag was bought in Harrod's in August....why does the photo bear an EBay watermark and is dated in April???

The second bag looks very fake.  That does not look like leather at all.  Very plasticy.

I'm voting fake on the last two.  As for the first one...see my questions above.  As for the authenticity of the first bag, it cannot be determined from the photo posted.


----------



## RichBabyBentley

That Picture was taken August 4th 2006,I did put it on ebay back then And as I don't save originals Thats the one I have saved in my bag file..I have the receipt here It was bought 19th July 2006!!!

The second one as I said I wasn't sure It is leather and has Various Chanel vintage markings inside...

And the third Has A Hologram bearing 6 digits along with A chanel White Old Duster...


----------



## Swanky

I can't see the 1st photo well enough, it's way too dark.


----------



## RichBabyBentley

19/06/06  That is JUNE   !!! That is definite BOUGHT IN HARRODS IN 19TH JUNE 2006


----------



## Leah411

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't see the 1st photo well enough, it's way too dark.


 

If you take a current/clearer pic of the bag...you could get more help.


----------



## sylphi

Not sure about the last two bags, which also seem fake to me, but I agree with the others that the first is the diamond stitch.  I was looking at it in NM last week.


----------



## IntlSet

I guess I'm unsure of what your intention is... are you hoping that someone will offer to buy the bags from you? You repeatedly mentioned a desire to sell them and are soliciting advice on how to best do so. You have two options: you can ebay the bag(s) or you can take them to a consignment store.


----------



## RichBabyBentley

My intentions are getting the best possible advice on where to sell (The first one) As Nearly Everyone is positive the others are fake And Genuine Help from other PF'ers!
I don't Have Any consignment stores near me   ...And Having read about ebay Im sure there must be a better place than that!!


----------



## happie_berrie

The first bag looks like a diamond stitch tote but again its quite a dark picture. Do u have a better brighter picture to post? 

And u are confusing me with the date of purchase..  Is it August/July or June?


----------



## Leah411

IntlSet said:


> I guess I'm unsure of what your intention is... are you hoping that someone will offer to buy the bags from you? You repeatedly mentioned a desire to sell them and are soliciting advice on how to best do so. You have two options: you can ebay the bag(s) or you can take them to a consignment store.


 

I have the same confusions as IntlSet for the same reasons.

I see most of your posts on the forum are regarding authenticating bags.  I do not know if you have familiarized yourself with the rules here, but soliciting bags is against the rules.

As for confusion as to where to sell them...IntlSet provided you with the options.


----------



## evychew

Here's the link: (i found this picture on the chanel shopping thread)

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42589&d=1153057558

I would appreciate it if someone could identify the name of this purse, the season it came out, the price, and if it is still available ​


----------



## xLAUx

Oops! i saw the price right now!

Alice, is it small or quite regular?


----------



## pinkprincessnat

It's so pretty! I love the flower on it!


----------



## RichBabyBentley

As Stated Above I Said My intentions!! Im not waiting for someone to offer me money or anything as you can see Im rather new And Have not been asking about prices or anything in any other posts I just  really need help on this diamond stitch bag!
I have looked on my poupette,Does anyone know anything about selling there?


----------



## Swanky

silver Grand Shopping Tote {Grand I believe}
not sure about the year but they retailed for $1650.
No idea if still available.


----------



## jm83au

Hi,

What is the name of the pin kchanel shoulder bag that Charlotte wears in one of the episodes of SATC?

also is this bag still avliable anywhere?

thanks

jas


----------



## maxter

jm83au said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the name of the pin kchanel shoulder bag that Charlotte wears in one of the episodes of SATC?



Name of episode please?


----------



## jm83au

sorry not sure of the episode


----------



## Swanky

please do a search, it's been talked about A LOT here.
There's probably even Chanel's own item # if you do a search.


----------



## stylewhore

Chanel Bag
120083242234


----------



## Swanky

all authenticity questions must be asked in the Authenticate This! sticky provided in the Chanel Shopping Forum.


----------



## kaka

hi ladies im really loving the bag michelle williams toted to the oscars    is this a clutch ? anyone know how much this retails and if this is still available ?  tia


----------



## w-jade

It's so hard to tell with her hand over the clasp. I know they made a patent black reissue in a clutch, but I haven't seen this beige one before.


----------



## *jennifer*

it might just be a mini flap with the chains hidden?


----------



## kaka

i think your right jen   is the chain removable on the mini flap?


----------



## whistlerchic

I don't know but I just wanted to say that her dress is hideous and her haircut is cute.


----------



## tresorchic

I thought thats the regular flap bag and she just hid the chains inside. I did that sometimes when I go out.


----------



## chiaoapple

I don't think it's the flap with chain hidden... I thought it was the flap at first, but in the second picture you see the bag from the top and there aren't any "chain holes". I only have two flaps, but both have the chains coming out of holes at the top of the bag. 
But the back pouch (as seen in the second pic) is usually found on flaps, so...?


----------



## DaisyinChanel

*I love this bag.  Where can I get it? What's it called?  Does it come in other colours?  What do you think of it?!!!*

*Thank you.*

*



*


----------



## Swanky

Rock and Chic Ligne


----------



## echo_23

Is that part of the new collection or an older ligne?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I think it was last fall.


----------



## Swanky

it was last F/W and last S/S too I think as they changed a bit.
It came in black and eggplant for sure, theres a few styles in the ligne, the leather is TDF.


----------



## BagAngel

Gorgeous bag


----------



## agnes_ccmj

Hello! I have a problem...I have fallen in love...with this Chanel. Does it have a name? Is it still avaliable? All I know is that it was purchased in Paris. 
Please please help! 





Thats the bag. Oh I just adore those twisted handels!


----------



## absolutanne

Hmm it looks like an older version of the vintage ligne tote. I would say from 2004 maybe? Your best bet is ebay or consignment stores. If it is an older version of the vintage ligne tote, the vintage ligne has alot of other handheld bags with braided handles. it's lovely.


----------



## Smoothoprter

This was available last season and I'm sure still in stores.  I'm not sure what it's called, but I saw it at Neiman's in gold.


----------



## twiggirl

I was cleaning out my closet today and came across this bag that was given to me as a gift YEARS ago - probably 5-8 years ago.  I completely forgot that I had it.  I don't believe it's ever been used.  I'm not as familiar with Chanel bags -- can someone identify this?  Thank you!


----------



## Michele

ummm..... I am going to PM you...


----------



## me_love_purse

i m not familiar with this style, but why does the authenticity card have plastic wrap?


----------



## Mick

oh dear....


----------



## efiea

hi... iam new to the forum. i need help to identify a chanel bag as iam interested in it. its the first bag carried by the model on the introduction of Paris Biarritz collection on Chanel website. pls help.. how much does it cost..


----------



## efiea

just found out how much the bag cost... its way way my budget....


----------



## njland

I would love to get this bag.  Can someone identify this bag?


----------



## Swanky

This is called the Metallic Deerskin Zipped Tote $2285
from last F/W


----------



## njland

Thank you.  You are awesome!!!!
Do you know the approximate size of this bag, Swanky?


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Amour

hi ladies...

im really not familiar with chanel bags..can someone please help me identify the color of this bag and the year it was made? it looks fuschia pink and not baby pink at all...

TIA


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^gorgeous color.  I'm sorry I don't know anything about the pink colors or years when they were released.


----------



## Grande Latte

This is a classic quilted Chanel bag. It's from a couple years ago (circa 2001). But the condition on this one looks good.


----------



## TarasBags

Amour said:


> hi ladies...
> 
> im really not familiar with chanel bags..can someone please help me identify the color of this bag and the year it was made? it looks fuschia pink and not baby pink at all...
> 
> TIA


Vrry pretty!


----------



## Swanky

Do you have it?
If you tell us the hologram #, that will pinpoint the year definitely.


----------



## iqaganda

Oh I love the color! Sooo girlish!!


----------



## Paige9268

I think it is the Red modern chain flap--the larger size, $1525. Style A33372. It is roughly the same size as the Medium Classic Flap.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

What a beautiful color! I think I saw a girl at my school carrying this bag on a pub night, and I wondered what the color was.


----------



## chanelbaby

What a fab pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amour

thanks ladies, I just checked the number on the hologram sticker and the start is "7" w/c means it's from 2002-2003 based on the chanel authenticity thread....OMG what color is this bag? could it be just PINK?


----------



## snowwhite

What an amazing color!!!  I hope this is available again!!!


----------



## lady ilona

Thanks..


----------



## Michele

It's the vintage linge bag.  Believe me, even more gorgeous in person.


----------



## FijiBuni

wow that extremely pretty!


----------



## steffibp

It is a Vintage ligne tote, check out the reference library for more pics.


----------



## HappyAngel

Please tell me more about this bag.....the style name, what yr it was made.  Is it a limited edition?  Should I get this??  What is the retail price?  Is Cavier leather one of Chanel's best leather?  (Sorry, kinda new to Chanel)  Please help me out!   Is the color too bright?  Any opinions regarding this bag will be appreciated!  Thanks! ladies
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270107727830


----------



## Swanky

ACK!  I can never remember the naem of this Ligne, it was a VERY French, hard to pronounce word though.
No it wasn't LE and some are still floating about.  My NM has a few different styles in this ligne, but in black and tan.  I don't know if they have this exact shape.
Caviar leather is Chanel's most durable leather, no need to baby or worry about it at all.


----------



## Nat

I love this ligne with the stitching  
I think it's called Surpique.


----------



## Swanky

YES!! Surpique!  I'm so glad you posted that! I posted it months ago and could never find my post or remember the name again and it's been killing me!


----------



## HappyAngel

wow...this line must be so rare.  It seems like not many ppl know about this line.  Anyone can remebmer how much this bag cost in retail?


----------



## Swanky

I can't remember, but you should call a NM, I know mine has had them in stock recently.
They're pretty old now, a couple of years at least I think.


----------



## HappyAngel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't remember, but you should call a NM, I know mine has had them in stock recently.
> They're pretty old now, a couple of years at least I think.


 
Thanks!  Swanky mama....do you know which NM I should call?  Do you have a phone number as well?  (I live in Canada)  Also, I went to the Chanel counter today @ Holt Renfrew & one of the Chanel SA said that the Surprique was never made in red!  Since stocks in Chanel Canada are limited, the SA may not know what I am talking about.  LOL  it's better for me to call NM then.  I want to find out!!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## farahx77

okay i need some help finding a purse. my aunt purchased me a chanel in london. i am positive it is authentic, i checked the labels and everything. but i cant seem to find it anywhere online. i searched alll of the chanel archives on this site and no one seems to have it. i wish i had a picture to show you but all i can do for now is describe it...
>it is light gray, 
>it's got small black CC's all over it, and absolutely tiny CC's in a circle all over it as well
>it also says 'chanel' diagonally all over it in black
>it is a wide but short purse, with a large pocket in front and two black leather straps with silver buckles
>the number on the tag is 0038488 and it was made in italy if that helps

if anyone can show me a picture online of it saying the style name


----------



## poppincourt

hello!

and welcome to tPF.

It would be alot easier to post a picture! Im sure these chanel experts will be able to further assist you!


----------



## Swanky

You can call my SA, Shannon @ NM, she's happy to ship.
Call and ask for handbags and then ask for Shannon, {972}629.1700
if she's not there, leave her a message by calling same # and ask for ext 1301.
I don't know what colors she had.
She looked up the name for me a few months ago, you may still have to describe it since it's an older ligne.


----------



## HappyAngel

Thank you sooooomuch, swanky mama!!!   Will definitely call this week!


----------



## farahx77

i wish i could but i dont have a digital camera to show!


----------



## farahx77

i wish i could but i'm afraid i dont have a digital camera to show, thats why i tried a description hoping someone would recognize it. oh well, maybe once i find the picture!


----------



## Nat

I'm so in love with this one  :







I would really like to have that one and one in black.
But I'm not sure if it's still available here in Europe and
I don't even know retail price.


----------



## shelly1011

This is a korean actress, Song Hye Gyo, and I absolutely love her Chanel bag. 

Does anyone know which style it is? 

Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

I think it's the Outdoor Ligne Flap:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-outdoor-ligne-44251.html
post #4 yes?


----------



## baobaobeibei

Kouki has one! Here is the thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/g...flap-66729.html?highlight=diamond+stitch+flap


----------



## Sina

She's so cute! The bag looks great on her.


----------



## Swanky

^^yes, but she has the style name wrong. . . the Outdoor and Diamond Stitch confuse a lot of people.


----------



## Coldplaylover

I would love to find an Outdoor Ligne Hobo....do you think it's too late?


----------



## bellabags

Yep, that is the Outdoor Ligne Flap not the DS Flap.


----------



## kouki

hey ladies, tat was my first Chanel and i certainly got the name mixed up   ..but i certainly know the diff between all the diff ligne now thanks to all you lovely ladies out there!! you gurlss rocks...and the outdorr flap is the most comfortable flap to use and i got complimented everytime i toted her out!!


----------



## shelly1011

Thanks to everyone for responding!

I must frantically search for it now!!! Lol


----------



## baobaobeibei

I found this picture online and fell in love with this bag. I have never seen it before. Please help me identify the name/style and retail on this bag. Thanks. It is beige caviar leather.


----------



## aprilvalentine

I have it. The style number is 07C A33788 Y03616. the color is called dark beige and the color number is 61506. I paid $2095 at Saks a month ago. It's ticket calls it "small tote bag". The color is much prettier in person. Here's a picture.


----------



## baobaobeibei

Beautiful bag! Thanks, aprilvalentine. Great information. I am going to check it out!


----------



## Swanky

I think it's also known as a Timeless Classic Tote.


----------



## Nat

aprilvalentine said:


> I have it. The style number is 07C A33788 Y03616. the color is called dark beige and the color number is 61506. I paid $2095 at Saks a month ago. It's ticket calls it "small tote bag". The color is much prettier in person. Here's a picture.


 
Wow, that is gorgeous!!
Now I want one


----------



## iqaganda

It's very beautiful!!


----------



## v_obui

Ive been looking for the name of this purse. Can someone help me please
THANK YOU


----------



## Swanky

vintage, but most similar would be the Grand Shopping Tote or the Timeless Classic Tote.


----------



## iqaganda

I love this handbag! I saw this over ebay a few days ago!


----------



## she

Hello,
Need help gals..What is the name of this bag and model number? Is this bag still being sold? First time Chanel buyer needing your assistance...See Pic
Thanks in Advance!
She


----------



## evychew

It looks like the cloudy bundle bowler? i believe some ladies found the silver version on sale at NM pre-sale.


----------



## bananax119

Hmm...it looks like the round bowling bag from 2006.

If it is the same bag, they will probably be a little tough to find in stores.

http://www.bagsnob.com/2006/11/chanel_round_bowling.html


----------



## bananax119

I think the silver and white bowler that was on presale at NM is slightly different from the bag above.  It wasn't the cloudy bundle.

I bought the bag, and while similar, the quilting of the bag is different.  Also, the bag is a little bit longer than the bag above.


----------



## sratsey

I believe that's the same bag that's being discussed in this thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/anybody-seen-this-bowler-irl-pics-43451.html

These are the Cloudy Bundle styles (bowler on the left)


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I've seen a variation of that bowler in stores recently.  You should call around.  Calfskin bowler?  I don't know the name.


----------



## onyxhalo

This a magazine ad from two years ago, and I still never could figure out what it was called.


----------



## Swanky

I don't know.
It's VERY cool, although the handle doesn't look very practical!


----------



## Sina

I really like it, but if it had the classic Chanel chain straps, it would look 23493820943 times better.


----------



## hikarupanda

this bag is from....i wanna say, 05 fall?  I remember seeing it in NM....long time ago though, it came in other colors too...a lighter color, beige or white??  ah, can't recall.  I dunno its name though.


----------



## *jennifer*

Sina said:


> I really like it, but if it had the classic Chanel chain straps, it would look 23493820943 times better.



i have to agree with you on that, *sina*! it does look like a 2005 f/w item as i loved that ad campaign...


----------



## kist

your bag is very beautiful! I just bought a chanel bag from a online handbag factory


----------



## LambLovesChanel

kist said:


> your bag is very beautiful! I just bought a chanel bag from a online handbag factory


 
Then you bought a fake.


----------



## flywidme

Hello! i bought my second chanel yesterday! (the first one is the baby animal flap) its a 2.55 reissue 2005.  its the last piece and im loving it!  but i forgot to ask the SA the size of this bag.. what do you think the size of this bag is? here's my picture with my very nice SA. im 5'6" and around 102- 105 lbs. thanks!!!


----------



## evychew

your best bet is to take measurements and compare it with the ones in the reference thread.  Or, take a look at the tag and look the numbers that come after A-----. The last 3 number is the size, and should range from 224 to 228.


----------



## evychew

but judging from the photos alone i want to say 227.


----------



## flywidme

thanks!  my bag doesnt come with a tag,, maybe because its the last piece?  but i'll try to find a ruler and check its measurements..


----------



## iqaganda

I think it's a 227 too.


----------



## missisa07

I saw a listing for this Chanel bag on Craigslist.  It's a replica, but I'm interested in knowing what model it is, as I'd love to find an authentic one in this design.

Thanks!


----------



## evychew

i don't think there is one.


----------



## missisa07

^Darn.  I was wondering why I hadn't seen it in that particular design before.

Thanks!


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats, it look beautiful on you. Where abouts is the store? I can see older looking chanel bags.......gorgeous!!!
It's either 226/227. Can you take  measurements?
Lucky you...i've been searching for a grey!!!


----------



## kaban

Not sure about size but i have to say the the white reissue looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Nat

missisa07 said:


> I saw a listing for this Chanel bag on Craigslist. *It's a replica*, but I'm interested in knowing what model it is, as I'd love to find an authentic one in this design.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Chanel didn't even make something (ugly) like this, so this would be an 'original' fake. ush:


----------



## naad

Whoa, what a gorgeous bag! Congrats! 

(LOL @ that yellow head thingie)


----------



## flywidme

iqaganda- salamat! hehe 

allbrandspls- the is in dubai. i work here 

kaban and naadl thank u!!! cant wait to have more gorgeous chanel bags!


----------



## Smoothoprter

You can also tell by the price of the bag.  Unless their was a price increase on the 2005 reissue bags then the 226 = $1,995 and the 227 = $2,090


----------



## RoseMary

haha, i love this smiley, congrats!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I think it's a 227, and it's gorgeous!


----------



## bag.lover

Congrats on finding a reissue from 2005.  Yours is gorgeous & you look FAB with it.


----------



## imgg

Is that white leather or patent?  May I ask what store you were able to find it in, if its the leather.  You are one lucky girl  That bag is FAB and it looks gorgeous on you!!!!


----------



## anonymous

Looks like the 226 to me.  Looks great on you.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Pretty bag!!


----------



## Iluvbags

wow.  where did you find it. 

You look tiny so maybe its a 226? 

but the price will tell you for sure.  i love how you covered your face but left your SA's on.   LOL


----------



## Nat

Wow, it looks great on you!! Congrats!


----------



## Yorelica

227 i think
looks great on ya~


----------



## Tyaz

I have the 255 dark white...and I think its a 227...I could be wrong though.


----------



## coca

This is a small leather clutch, it has gold straps, released pleats at the opening, and what looks to be leather piping, also, it contains the cc claps at the opening. Can anyone tell me wether it is a vintage bag, what collection was it from, and whether you think it is authentic. I personally think it is. The quality and details are wonderful, and the leather is extremely soft. 
I have attached some pics below. 

Thanks.....


----------



## katie123

It could be a vintage bag. It looks very nice to me.


----------



## Twinklette

Please forgive the small picture but this is the only one on the site  I think it's the cloudy bundle, not sure on the sizing does anyone know?  Is it a practical bag, what does everyone think of it?  Thanks


----------



## Swanky

is this the same as this one?
Sorry, I guess my eyes aren't too good, I can barely see your pic:shame:
If it's the same as mine, it's a Vintage Ligne Tote in dark white, VERY hard to find now.


----------



## Swanky

mine looks taller, yours may be a E/W.


----------



## Twinklette

Swanky bummer - I called the store and it's sold already so thanks anyway!


----------



## Swanky

was it the same one I posted?


----------



## thegraceful1

Twinklette,
I believe there's one just listed on ebay.


----------



## suriyah

I purchased this "new with tags" Saks shelf pull. An ebay find. It has not arrived yet but I think I will add it to the "understated work handbags" stable.

Beyond the fact that it is from the "Souple" collection  in caviar leather, I do not know what the style is! I was going to add it to my Chanel family list until I realized I do not know what it is called!

It's not the bowler - that has thicker handles  - and it's not the tote.... Any ideas?


----------



## steffibp

Try post it in the authenticate thread, I think the rings holding the straps should be round.


----------



## Beach Bum

that bag looks OFF to me,anyone else?
Post in the AUTH THIS thread..we have some great Chanel pros that help there!


----------



## steffibp

Thank you Jill, those are the perfect words for it ... the overall look is a bit weird, the stitching, the leather and the hardware are not very convincing.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Beautiful bag.  Love the color.  Congratulations.


----------



## suriyah

HI Smooth!

I posted in the authenticate thread cos the gals who saw it here thought it was off but Jen and Nathalie said it looked okay. Now you seem to as well so all is well in the world! Do you know the name?


Smoothoprter said:


> Beautiful bag.  Love the color.  Congratulations.


----------



## steffibp

The gals in the authenticate forum know their stuff!!! I'm glad it turned out to be the real stuff.


----------



## suriyah

Me too. Still don't know the style name though! The tag says "large tote" so may settle for that!



steffibp said:


> The gals in the authenticate forum know their stuff!!! I'm glad it turned out to be the real stuff.


----------



## Amour

hi ladies...

can u pls help me identify the color of this bag 

http://www.my-personalshoppers.com/CCBAG30/1.jpg

and is this color still available in stores?

thanks


----------



## mello_yello_jen

it looks like the blue slate color that was released with the purple last year.  i'm sure they're still available, just might take some searching


----------



## bretiny

I believe this color is blue fonce and the color code is 83963. I don't know if it's still available in stores.


----------



## jen0575

amour, that color is soooooo beautiful!


----------



## Amour

jen0575 said:


> amour, that color is soooooo beautiful!


 
yeaaaahhh.....


----------



## v_obui

hi i was just wondering if anyone knows what this bag is called THANK YOU!


----------



## missisa07

Is it vintage?  Doesn't look like any of the newer designs.


----------



## iqaganda

It is definitely a vintage Chanel.


----------



## japonais

i've been coveting it but can hardly find any pictures of her with it! these are the only ones i've found:


----------



## japonais

japonais said:


> i've been coveting it but can hardly find any pictures of her with it! these are the only ones i've found:


one more:


----------



## azaelea

she's not carrying the same bag as in the first post is she?


----------



## angelicdust

Hi everyone  can any of you tell me which season this bag is from?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA:PIC&viewitem=&item=270149073859&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Regina07

Based on the hologram, it's a 4-series, so this particular bag came out in mid 90's.  If you want more specifics, you can search in Authenticity Tips for a chart showing how to tell the age of bag by it's hologram.



angelicdust said:


> Hi everyone can any of you tell me which season this bag is from?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA:PIC&viewitem=&item=270149073859&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## japonais

all of the pics are from the same day, of the same bag. i just wasn't able to upload more than 5 pics a post, so i had to post a second time to attach the last picture.


----------



## azaelea

the bag that she is carrying looks like an exotic... python probably? the bag in the first post looks like a lambskin vintage bag.


----------



## kelly_kris

Hi I'm taking one last summer trip before school starts back and I was searching for a nice, easy to carry big bag. I ended up finding this Chanel bag on ebay but I have never seen it before. I believe the seller is a trusted authentic seller but can you help me identify this please?? Which line is it from?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## Glamazon Huntress

I don't know which bag it is, but if you are thinking of buying it, please post the ebay link in Chanel's Authenticate This thread in the shopping subforum 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/

BTW- it's really cute!


----------



## kelly_kris

Thank you Glamazon Huntress! I really love this bag so I hope it's authentic!!


----------



## Glamazon Huntress

You're welcome! Good luck! I hope it's authentic too. Keep us posted!


----------



## missisa07

The material reminds me of the Cotton Club Ligne, but I've never seen it in that style before.

Also, definitely ask the seller for pics of the authenticity card (if they have it) as well as the inside serial number sticker.  Those are important, and if the seller makes excuses for why they can't show you pics of those then RUN.


----------



## kelly_kris

missisa07 said:


> The material reminds me of the Cotton Club Ligne, but I've never seen it in that style before.
> 
> Also, definitely ask the seller for pics of the authenticity card (if they have it) as well as the inside serial number sticker. Those are important, and if the seller makes excuses for why they can't show you pics of those then RUN.


 
Hi missisa07, thanks I've asked for pictures of the serial number and cards, I'm just waiting for a reply!!


----------



## bhurry

I saw this picture in the chanel reference section and instantly fell in love with this bag, can anybody let me know what the name of it and maybe price.  OMG I love this bag, HELP!!!


----------



## bhurry

Anybody


----------



## missisa07

Where in the Chanel Reference library did you find this?  

(Looks like a great bag btw!)


----------



## bhurry

oh I found it in "celebrities are wearing" section


----------



## maxter

I've never seen a CC bag like this.  LIke a reporter mixed with a flap?


----------



## Swanky

Sorry, you asked in the VERY early morning for a lot of us here in the US. . . 



edit: no, I was wrong. . .  who posted it?, you should PM them, although I'm sure someone knows!


----------



## Smoothoprter

This is a new bag.  I don't know what it's called.  It also has long pocket on the back.


----------



## Beach Bum

Id like to know the style name too..Its ADORABLE!


----------



## Purrrfect

Is it some sort of new camera bag????


----------



## sylphi

I saw this bag earlier this year in NM.  I wasn't too interested in this bag so I didn't look at the price.  Sorry...guess I wasn't of any help huh?


----------



## PurseMojo

I would love to find the name of this...any suggestions?


----------



## Smoothoprter

It's called the "Round Pocket" and the pockets are detachable.  Retail is $2595


----------



## Michele

My SA from SAKS gave me a book with all the Pre-Fall bags with the style number and pictures, but I could not find any info.


----------



## PurseMojo

Smoothoprter said:


> It's called the "Round Pocket" and the pockets are detachable. Retail is $2595


 

thank you so much....you all are the best!


----------



## PurseMojo

One more thing..do you know what the leather is?


----------



## bhurry

smoothoprter,

you are the best, you always have the answer when I need it. thanks so much.  has anybody out there have this bag, maybe with modeling pics, before I decide to purchase it if I can find it.


----------



## Karianne




----------



## StarBrite310

The one on the right is the one I have. The Rock Vinyl small for $1195. The other one looks vintage cuz it has a tassle.

Who are those girls?


----------



## Karianne

Is it a great bag ?


----------



## Smoothoprter

It's vinyl.


----------



## StarBrite310

I just switched it for the medium version. I haven't really used it yet but I love how it looks and I think it feels really cool!!! Haha.


----------



## allaboutpurses

please help me to identify this bag  Thanks ladies


----------



## missisa07

Never seen that in the reference library or at the boutique yet, but bump for you.


----------



## bhurry

Can you tell me what the name of this bag is and if its available and in what colors.  price would be nice too.  Thanks.


----------



## emahadz

it looks like its from the ligne cambon but i've never seen the style before.


----------



## Tammy518

It's a Cambon flap, but I'm not sure if it's still available, or of the colors or price.  I seem to remember a couple of members having these maybe a year ago.


----------



## Tammy518

I just found it in the reference library. Michele had posted hers.  The item # is A26181, and she had said the original price was $1,750.


----------



## bhurry

oh thanks for the info, I wonder if anyone has seen it around lately


----------



## Swanky

Cambon Flap, that color was discontinued more than a year ago.
The flaps were rare anyhow, but both have been discontinued.


----------



## shiny_hair

I think Rica (iqaganda) just got a black one recently?


----------



## gators

^Yeah, I think Rica has the black one.  I think your best bet is ebay.  I never even saw this style in stores when it was available.


----------



## KathyD

I love this bag!  I saved this pic from a thread & can't remember the name or where I found it. I think it was a Soho bag, but I'm not sure of the exact name or style. I love the shape & color of this bag. Does anyone know the name, size, or where it might be found? Also the price? Thanks a million.  If anyone has it, how do you like it?


----------



## aprilvalentine

It's from the Soho collection. I was just on the phone with my SA at Saks about tomorrow's event and asked her about it. She's going to call around and get some info. I'll update the thread when I hear back from her.
Update: Style #A35091 Y01969  /  $2650  /  Spring Act II


----------



## FashionAddicted

yup, definately a cambon flap!


----------



## maxter

I love the shape of this bag.  You just have to be sure you'll be happy with a handheld bag (vs over the shoulder or tote)


----------



## fashion_gurl888

It's the Cambon Flap but it isnt available anymore. your best bet is ebay. good luck finding!


----------



## luv4bags

Love this bag!


----------



## KathyD

maxter said:


> I love the shape of this bag. You just have to be sure you'll be happy with a handheld bag (vs over the shoulder or tote)


Oh, I know. I have lots of handheld bags. I guess they're my favorite. I think I have 4 different speedy's, Mizi, Chanel bowler, ........ lol. I really like the color of this one. 
And thanks for all the info everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KathyD

aprilvalentine said:


> It's from the Soho collection. I was just on the phone with my SA at Saks about tomorrow's event and asked her about it. She's going to call around and get some info. I'll update the thread when I hear back from her.
> Update: Style #A35091 Y01969 / $2650 / Spring Act II


Thank you!! I also found out that the bag is 18" at the bottom & around 15" at the top, & around 10" high.


----------



## aprilvalentine

Ok, Saks only bought this shape in white. I'm 90% sure Neiman's bought the red.


----------



## chabich

Try Chanel Chicago they had a few, not sure what colors?  I think Black and White...


----------



## Swanky

Kathy, did you ask Shannon?  She has several from this ligne, they're AWESOME in person!  I especially love the flap in this ligne.


----------



## aprilvalentine

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kathy, did you ask Shannon? She has several from this ligne, they're AWESOME in person! I especially love the flap in this ligne.


 
Me too! The flap is TDF!


----------



## Molls

I agree with swanky and april regarding the flap from this ligne. I TRIED to buy one, but every single one that I received was either torn (yes, a hole in the bottom of the bag  and another had broken links around the CC's, a third one was just abused and should have NEVER been shown to me ). The worst part was that the bags were put right back on the shelves to be sold to someone else.

As for the handheld, if you can find one that has _never_ been used or returned or played with in the store, I'd jump on it as they really are stunning bags. Good luck and post pics if you get one.


----------



## malleysmama

that is the most luscious red! Holy Moly that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## KathyD

Does anyone have a pic of the flap from this ligne?? I love to see that. Thanks


----------



## aprilvalentine

KathyD said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the flap from this ligne?? I love to see that. Thanks


Found this pic (borrowed from ChanelLover1):


----------



## Swanky

it's better IRL


----------



## KathyD

aprilvalentine said:


> Found this pic (borrowed from ChanelLover1):


Thanks for the photo.  I think I like the satchel better, but maybe it's just better in person like you said.


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Hiya gorgeous gals/guys!

I was hoping you might be able to help me identify a bag  (loving this icon <----  )

 I think it's absolutely gorgeous, and would be the perfect work bag (particularly if it existed in black..). Could anyone shed any light on this style for me?


----------



## Sealy

nice! i would like to know too!


----------



## Swanky

Diamond Shine Tote


----------



## absolutanne

The diamond shine tote does come in black. It's from F/W 2006. It's not a popular ligne but it's one of the most underrated. I own a black diamond shine flap and it's gorgeous. Chanel released this before the patent craze/ explosion of S/S 2007. It is timeless.


----------



## Smoothoprter

The diamond shine tote was available in two sizes.  Both were the same length, but one was shorter than the other.  The one you have pictured above is the large.  It was available in red, black, and blue.


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Wow!!! Thanks everyone. I can't believe I haven't seen or heard about this before...so underrated!!! Perfect for slipping a laptop into, and carrying all my rubbish to work in, and yet so classic. 

xx


----------



## sammix3

Ooh this bag is gorgeous! Does anyone have the style number for the small black one? 

Swanky and Absolutanne, do you ladies know how much this purse is? TIA!


----------



## ferociousjeanne

There's one for sale on ebay in red. I had my eye on it-it's gorgeous!


----------



## OnyxBear

I love the color transition on the red. It's a beautiful bag and a versatile size.


----------



## Swanky

some eye candy


----------



## maxter

That baby needs a blowup!!

Loves!


----------



## sarcal

WOW!!!!  I WANT! I WANT!! 

That bag is absolutely incredible!!

Sorry for my moment of craziness there, but that bag is hot!!


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Aww man, the one on eBay has just gone for $1600!!! I knew I should have put in a bid. Now I've got to try and track down a black one....I want, I want!!!!


----------



## lulilu

This was a pretty expensive (at least back then LOL) bag.  I am thinking it was around 2800-3000.


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Oh no, don't tell me that, I'm already kicking myself for not bidding. Damn my indecisiveness!


----------



## Savannah

this was sent to me from my SA Meagan at NM Dallas downtown 2 weeks ago, not sure if it is still available, her number is (214)741-6911 x2518.


----------



## sammix3

Style Number Anyone?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## iqaganda

I love that shade of red! It's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## alwaysinvogue

I would love the style number also!

Has anyone seen one of these recently in black?


----------



## malaka

Any help getting the name of this purse would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swanky

small Surpique tote, isn't from the permanent ligne and is at least a few years old now.  may be hard to find.


----------



## chanel255

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> small Surpique tote, isn't from the permanent ligne and is at least a few years old now. may be hard to find.


 
yes, you're right - it's from the surpique collection #A20665


----------



## JuicyME

HI!

I found this picture of this Chanel-
can someone PLEASE tell me what model & the exact full name of this bag is??

If possible, the price??

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Syma

Looks like the white lambskin perforated flap to me from SS07. I haven't seen this bag recently though but then again I'm in the UK and Chanel is always thin on the ground here.


----------



## Swanky

Perforated Classic Flap, no idea of the price.
There's wallets and a clutch as well.


----------



## JuicyME

Does anyone know where I can buy??? 

 

I live nowhere near a Chanel store.
I usually go to NY - Bloomingdales. But the last time I went to Bloomie's.. they only had a few purses..


----------



## bagdizzy

Hi!

Ive found this: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237597&d=1187276379 (courtesy by springblossoms) 

Pls help me identify (pref style #), price (it was quoted with euros) and is it available here (US)? TIA


----------



## bagdizzy

bump!


----------



## jfhave

It looks like a reissue flap to me, not sure of price...


----------



## czo28

It's a classic bag with the mademoiselle lock.


----------



## missisa07

Saw a picture of this bag on craigslist.  Just wondering what style this is.  I know it looks like the Vintage Ligne satchel bags that I saw in the reference library, but the ones there didn't have that "dent" imprint in the diamond quilts.

Is this from another ligne that's not in the reference libary?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

borrowed from *jennifer* at reference library thread:


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

the bag looks weird and different in matter of material, but rather similar in shape, compared to the picture i found in the ref. library.. (picture above). 

are u sure the white bag @ craigslist is real?? 

Chanel experts, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## missisa07

^That's what I was wondering.  I'm thinking the one I saw on craigslist is fake as it is only selling for $250.

I really like the design though, but just haven't seen that with those dent markings on it.

Thanks.


----------



## clearstatic

ch3rrybl0ss0ms said:


> the bag looks weird and different in matter of material, but rather similar in shape, compared to the picture i found in the ref. library.. (picture above).
> 
> are u sure the white bag @ craigslist is real??
> 
> Chanel experts, correct me if I'm wrong



cherry youre not wrong. not only the material.
but the chain handles (that wierd knot) and the obvious snowflake quilt design WTF?   who would even make this?


----------



## czo28

It looks fake to me.


----------



## Swanky

very fake a very NOT Vintage Ligne

Chanel had a ligne a few years ago w/ a unique quilting that at best, was _similar_ to that, but that's definitely not a Chanel bag.


----------



## vhdos

OMG! What a hideous fake!  I have the Square VL bag that this bag is trying to copy.  It's frustrating to see a fake of this bag because I just bought the real one hoping to get away from everyone thinking that my real Chanel Cambon tote was fake!!!!!  I hope this fake doesn't become as popular as the fake Cambon tote.


----------



## missisa07

Okay, thanks guys!  

Well at least it's not a good fake.  Apparently they even have fake reissues out already.  :blink:


----------



## Swanky

don't worry vhdos, this doesn't even slightly resemble a Vintage Ligne bag IMO.
I have a dark white VLT and this is a far cry!


----------



## JARMOM

Oh that is so fake.


----------



## *jennifer*

i've seen fake VL bags too, esp the tote version.
don't worry, *vhdos*! you can instantly tell they are copies. they are so obviously fake!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks for making me feel better!  I just got so sick of everyone assuming that my Cambon was fake.  I haven't worn my Cambon in months and probably never will again.  My daughter is only 3 1/2 but maybe it will be a cool vintage someday....


----------



## Swanky

eh, I don't care if someone thinks I'm carrying a fake.
In fact, I just bought a Cambon!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Pls help in naming these two bags. Thank you, girls!


----------



## jeshika

its one of the sharpeis i think


----------



## pond23

Both bags are from the Sharpey line. The first one is the Sharpey flap.

-Stephanie


----------



## Hue

Ladies,

I'm a Chanel 'virgin' and I just fell in love with a bag. I've posted it (sorry it's in black/white), but can anyone identify it?

It is red, looks like lambskin leather, a little ruched, just stunning!

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Aurora

Looks like the Sharpei.


----------



## Swanky

Sharpey
Do a search, you'll find lots of eye candy


----------



## Hue

Thanks ladies - I did a search on Sharpei and found a lot of photos - the red one I saw definitely is a Sharpei.

Hopefully I can nail a red one!


----------



## thegraceful1

Hurry this style (sharpei flap) is almost gone!, Bloomies order the red one.


----------



## kenshiro24

I got this bag as a gift. I can't seem to find the identical bag on the web. Does anyone also have this bag? What style and what season is this bag? Also, what is the retail price of the bag?

















Thanks


----------



## chloneesha

Saw this on a post at multiply.com, its from the cruise collection.. can someone help me identify this Chanel Bag?


----------



## chloneesha

and if you have any idea if it comes in different colors? fabrics? and how much does it cost?


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

if you look someone made a post about the cruise 2008. there was a pic of it in black, and i believe its fabric hold on ill post a link !


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

Pacific Palisade (fabric) - A37226 Y04800, $3195 


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-cruise-2008-trunk-show-pictures-l-k-195518.html


----------



## chloneesha

thanks girl....... i think the beige one is more rectangular and the black one is the same size as the cambon tote in large....or they come in 2 different sizes :') thanks for the info ...


----------



## bulletproofsoul

The fabric is coated canvas, similar to the Paris-Biarritz ligne.  I'm pretty sure it is the only fabric type.


----------



## sheanabelle

bulletproofsoul said:


> The fabric is coated canvas, similar to the Paris-Biarritz ligne.  I'm pretty sure it is the only fabric type.



Then why in the world is it 3k??


----------



## chloneesha

Whew!!!!! pricey for that bag, i was expecting that to be around US$1500k to US$2k only... US$3150 for that bag???????? by the way is that the hollywood collection? do you know what other color aside from beige and black? is it already available in stores right now?


----------



## QuirkyCool

that's....interesting. I have no clue; bumping this for you.:s


----------



## Aimee3

That price does sound very high, especially since to me, the beige one in the picture, really looks like a beach bag!  The straps look like very inexpensive fabric cording.


----------



## mmcgurgan

i'm not sure why the piece is priced the way it is. it is a very large bag, i can't wait to see it irl.


----------



## chloneesha

I emailed Chanel Boy regarding the identity of this bag... Its the pacific palisade collection.. material is metallic canvas with patent coating, comes in two colors the black and the gold (lt beige in the picture but more of gold color), it comes in one size but my sa in texas said it comes in two sizes the meduim (29x38x15) large (30x48x16.5) and retail is US$3195... Pricey!!!.... i really love the look and color of this bag but when i think about the price, gives me second thought??????


----------



## chanelspell

chloneesha said:


> I emailed Chanel Boy regarding the identity of this bag... Its the pacific palisade collection.. material is metallic canvas with patent coating, comes in two colors the black and the gold (lt beige in the picture but more of gold color), it comes in one size but my sa in texas said it comes in two sizes the meduim (29x38x15) large (30x48x16.5) and retail is US$3195... Pricey!!!.... i really love the look and color of this bag but when i think about the price, gives me second thought??????


 Honestly I don't think this bag worths that money!I'd suggest you invest it in a leather one!


----------



## MartiniGirl

Help!  Can you identify Heidi's Chanel in the attached link from Just Jared.  Thanks in advance. 

http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...eidi-polo&pic=heidi-spencer-polo-match-05.jpg


----------



## clk55girl

Large black soft and chain hobo from Spring.  It retails for 2350.00 plus tax.


----------



## thegraceful1

...and there's one left at Chanel South Coast Plaza, CA.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

sheanabelle said:


> Then why in the world is it 3k??



Because they're nuts?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Don't know, but I can identify the big animal next to her...Spencer.


----------



## clk55girl

oo_let_me_see said:


> Don't know, but I can identify the big animal next to her...Spencer.


 
LOL, you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Lola24

clk55girl said:


> LOL, you took the words right out of my mouth.



I know right


----------



## *pure_honey

off topic i totally dislike that guy! and cannot agree more with you girls above!


----------



## MartiniGirl

I feel the same way you all do about Spencer, but I LOVE the purse!  SCP- I'll have drop in and take a look IRL.  Thanks all!


----------



## Lainey

chanelspell said:


> Honestly I don't think this bag worths that money!I'd suggest you invest it in a leather one!


 
ITA!!!


----------



## pond23

oo_let_me_see said:


> Don't know, but I can identify the big animal next to her...Spencer.


----------



## Purrrfect

This seems like a bag that might be faked a lot in the future.

Regardless the price is high for coated fabric....


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh man, I have a feeling this will be on the street corners of nyc in no time... IMHO, it looks quite cheap, regardless of the completely ridiculous price.


----------



## Jahpson

they are both idiots!! TEAM LAUREN!! lol


----------



## chanel princess

^^ WOOHOO! i am so team lauren too!
loved that comment *oo_let_me_see* rofl!


----------



## sheanabelle

ew! she looks like an idiot. But good taste in bags.


----------



## kuriso

lol. cant stand spencer but i do like heidis bags


----------



## Celia_Hish

Looks pretty but not worth to get one as the price is 3k+???


----------



## ladydeluxe

oo_let_me_see said:


> Don't know, but I can identify the big animal next to her...Spencer.



LOL.  that was a real good one.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Can't stand her, don't know why she's famous....BUT can't deny that she is totally rocking the Soft & Chain and looking gorgeous in those photos!


----------



## roey

Ewww, Heidi and I have the same bag!  She just devalued it for me...


----------



## addisonshopper

roey said:


> Ewww, Heidi and I have the same bag! She just devalued it for me...


 
all right now.. be have roey !!!!! LMAO !!!!!
you are cracking me up !!!! because I know you mean it !!!


----------



## chloneesha

:s:s i guess you're all right, that bag is not worth that price...


----------



## kenshiro24

Thanks.  I hope someone will have the same bag.


----------



## Louis_4_Me

sorry no pic 

its silverish, quilted, squarish with the metal c's hanging down from the top. medium sized

geez how more "descriptive" could I be


----------



## Swanky

I persoanlly would need mroe than that. . . type of handle/strap, type of quilting. . . .?


----------



## Louis_4_Me

sorry i dont know. i'll email my mom (its her coworkers) and i'll see if she can get the name of it that way

thanks tho- sorry i was so vague!


----------



## kenshiro24

Anyone?

Thank you


----------



## PurseMojo

I think it is part of the Leather Ring Bag collection slthough I have never seen one with fur.


----------



## me9xjr

Wow!! This is very interesting!! I've never seen such a bag like this before. Great gift though.


----------



## Biondina1003

Sorry to be rude,  but are you sure its authentic?


----------



## mpark46

Does anyone know its official name and the price? Also, is it part of Chanel's regular line?


----------



## Michele

It's a Sharpey bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/please-post-your-sharpey-ligne-here-197601.html

If it's not in the reference library, I think Lucas had the prices listed.  You may have to do a search.


----------



## yanlu

thanks a bunch!


----------



## steffibp

That looks like it's from the Rock collection


----------



## Swanky

I actually REALLY like these bags on!


----------



## Nat

^ I bet it would look great on you, Amanda! Enable, enable


----------



## sweetierene

It looks like the largest Rock bag, I have seen it in person in Vegas a while ago tho.


----------



## SWlife

Wow that's gorgeous on whoever that model is!


----------



## DD101

It looks great on that model . Hi Cathy ^^^


----------



## yanlu

thanks everyone! 
so the bag is from the rock collection huh?
which means its vinyl...
thought it was distressed patent leather!
but nevertheless, i still like the bag haha


----------



## malleysmama

Looks great on you!


----------



## Chanel=Love

I spotted them on Mackenzie on that show Real Housewives of Orange County and I love them! They are an aviator style with crystal interlocked cc's on the front. This pic is really hard to see but it's the only one I could locate. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## funs

I have no clue, but I saw these on Paris Hilton so if you find out  what style they are and buy em them you will be wearing a very famous pair of _Chanel_ sunglasses._   p.s . I love that show Real Housewives, my mom is thinking of  audationing for that show. _


----------



## changejobs

can anyone tell me about this bag? it s beautiful.

thanks


----------



## Swanky

it IS so beautiful!  I LOVE the whipstitching and that navy blue is fantastic.
I am about to bathe my little girl, if someone doesn't answer which Ligne this is, I'll try and find it, I can't remember now


----------



## aprilvalentine

Wow! I love that. I've never seen it though. Will definately check back to find out. Is it a newer ligne? Did it come in black?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

wow, i don't know but the stitching is very rockin


----------



## ladydeluxe

i've seen this irl and i didn't feel it... looked a little too confusing to me.


----------



## Swanky

really? I LOVED it in person!  I can't remember the name, sorry!


----------



## jayjay77

I may be wrong, but I think imgg has this bag. You could try PMing her for more details.  I love this bag very much!!!


----------



## bagchic1

KathyD said:


> I love this bag!  I saved this pic from a thread & can't remember the name or where I found it. I think it was a Soho bag, but I'm not sure of the exact name or style. I love the shape & color of this bag. Does anyone know the name, size, or where it might be found? Also the price? Thanks a million.  If anyone has it, how do you like it?


 
Kathy,  

Have you found this bag yet?  I saw them at NM today in red, black, and white.  It's gorgeous IRL and the color is just perfect for me.   I like the flap more so I ordered one in red.   The store does not have the red flap in stock only black and white.  Ill post pictures as soon as I got it.  I hope it wont be in bad shape like Molls mentioned in her posts.  Can't wait for it to get here.  JB


----------



## dreamjeanie

hi, does this bag look familiar to anyone? thanks... i think i really want it but would like to know more about the model if possible


----------



## echo_23

I hate to tell you, this one is actually fake- it's a new bag which means it shouldn't have that book with it.  The hologram also has a rainbow glow to it which it shouldn't.  It is gorgeous though!  Check out the exotics in the reference library for pics and info on authentic Chanel snakeskin bags.  Hope that helps.


----------



## dreamjeanie

gosh, thanks SO much for the heads up! do you think i'll have any luck locating it through the chanel boutique if it's a newer model?


----------



## echo_23

I've never seen that exact style so i'm not sure if they even made it, but if they did it would retail for between $4,000-$5,000.  You can contact Chanel and see what they might have available- it can't hurt!  If they did make this style someone might be able to give you a style number Chanel can look it up by.
Here's the link to the reference library posts in case you see something you like:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...t-your-exotic-chanel-items-here-199815-2.html


----------



## dreamjeanie

thanks a bunch ^^


----------



## echo_23

No problem and good luck.  Their exotics are AMAZING!  I wish I could foot the bill for one!  Hope you find one you love!


----------



## kaykay8542

These are the only details that I really remember. 

It is unstructured and a whitish or creamish color.
It is a shoulder bag and oversized 
The logo is in the middle of the front of the bag.
The logo is also pretty large and it isn't metal like a lot of them.



 I remember nothing else about it.

Thanks for reading and thanks for your help.


----------



## habanerita

I think that is the one Neimans had on sale, it was a flap with the name on the bottom of the flap not quilted, silver chain - down to $1090 or thereabouts.....H


----------



## tuna lala

I know, I know. It's not a purse but this is probably the only site in the web visited by this many Chanel fans. I was hoping one of you guys can identify this like what type of leather, name, etc. I do remember that the price was $205. I am such a newbie to Chanel, I have only paid attention to this brand very recently. 

http://i14.tinypic.com/8dxspk6.jpg


----------



## ValleyO

The leather is caviar- don't know the name, but knowing Chanel it's probably something like "classic quilted cardcase."


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ yea, it's a classic design so you'll be able to find it except the type of leather may vary.


----------



## coachwife6

Look in the Chanel Reference Library. I think I've seen it there before.


----------



## tuna lala

Is this a style that stays throughout the year? Or is it seasonal?


----------



## fanbran

I've had this bag in my collection for quite a few years, but am not sure what model or year this bag is.  I hope someone could help shed some light.  Thank you!


----------



## Smoothoprter

fanbran said:


> I've had this bag in my collection for quite a few years, but am not sure what model or year this bag is. I hope someone could help shed some light. Thank you!


 
I sold one of these on consignment not very long ago.  I don't know the name, but I was calling it the "star quilt" flap.  As I recall it's just a few years old.  If you tell me the authenticity number I can estimate what year it was released.  Do you have the original tag?  Or on the box is there a white sticker with information on it?  This could give clues to what season it's from.


----------



## fanbran

Thanks Smoothoprter.  The serial no. is 10267073. However, I've misplaced the box and the tag.


----------



## Michele

The hologram sticker makes it around 2005-2006.  However, since it is a lower ten series number it's more likely 2005.


----------



## MIffy27

This is from the 2005 fall/winter collection and is described in the catalogue as "crackled patent lambskin flap bag". You girls will not believe how much this bag costed back in 2005...

I love this bag. Definitely one of my favourites in 2005.


----------



## fanbran

Thanks Miffy27.  This bag was given to me as a present by my hubby (then boyfriend) and it was the first Chanel for me so I wasn't really that clued in about the model names and all.  This bag is one of my favourites and is definetly a keeper.


----------



## haj1119

MIffy27 said:


> This is from the 2005 fall/winter collection and is described in the catalogue as "crackled patent lambskin flap bag". You girls will not believe how much this bag costed back in 2005...
> 
> I love this bag. Definitely one of my favourites in 2005.


 
Let me guess...below $1300 If so, that will make all the current prices look like a jokeush:


----------



## Smoothoprter

Is it navy or black?  Very beautiful! Definitely a keeper.


----------



## fanbran

It's a deep black. It's quite shiny and nice to look at.  What I like most about it though, is that the bag is very durable (scratch free!).  I've had it for a while and have used it somewhat but it still looks new.  Will definetly keep this in my collection.  I secretly wish Chanel will come out with something like this again, probably in a larger size.


----------



## Smoothoprter

fanbran said:


> It's a deep black. It's quite shiny and nice to look at. What I like most about it though, is that the bag is very durable (scratch free!). I've had it for a while and have used it somewhat but it still looks new. Will definetly keep this in my collection. I secretly wish Chanel will come out with something like this again, probably in a larger size.


 
Chanel came out with a bag called The Ritz, that reminds me a lot of this bag.  It was larger and hard more compartments.  I loved that bag as well, sigh!


----------



## fanbran

Would you by any chance have a picture of the Ritz? I would so love to see it.


----------



## MIffy27

Here is an official pic of your bag!


----------



## fiatflux

MIffy27 said:


> Here is an official pic of your bag!



Wow...it looks quite different between the two pics...but I see the similarities too.  Fanbran's bag looks "puffier" (and prettier, imho).


----------



## fanbran

Thanks Miffy for the picture   I think my bag looks puffier because I kinda overdid it on the stuffing.  But the bag is not that puffy in real.


----------



## mcmug17

I almost fainted when I saw this cute little thing!!! &#12288;I'm a total Chanel newbie, I have absolutely no clue, and I need your help.

1) What's the name of this purse?
2) Is it limited?  Is it available in store now?
3) How much is it?

TIA


----------



## ladydeluxe

a gf i know has this bag. this is a mini flap and it is in satin. it was out during cruise / spring last year, if i remember correctly.


----------



## mineko

I got this adorable shoulder bag a few years back from a consignment store but I have no idea what collection it's from and I've never seen it anywhere else before either. Can someone help me identify it? 

TIA!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ it's from 2002, the same ligne in which the lambskin tote was made infamous by the olsens. it's in the flap style though!


----------



## Nat

That is gorgeous, is it black with beige or brown with beige? I can't really tell from your picture.


----------



## mineko

wow, ladydeluxe, you are truly the chanel go-to gal!  thank you for the info!!!

beautylicious - thanks! it is black with beige (terrible lighting)


----------



## addisonshopper

love this....wear it in good health


----------



## nakobear

Cute bag! What consignment stores do you go to?


----------



## mineko

nakobear - it was at this chinese place that specifically consigned designer bags and also sold new ones too, in rowland heights. it closed and now i think they just have a place in san gabriel.


----------



## DD101

That's a cool looking bag.


----------



## nakobear

mineko said:


> nakobear - it was at this chinese place that specifically consigned designer bags and also sold new ones too, in rowland heights. it closed and now i think they just have a place in san gabriel.



Can you give me the info to the SG store if you have it? I don't go to SGV much anymore but I'd go for some good food and nice purses wouldn't hurt either =)


----------



## gucci fan

How fun to find a chanel at a consignment store!  Nice bag.


----------



## mineko

nakobear said:


> Can you give me the info to the SG store if you have it? I don't go to SGV much anymore but I'd go for some good food and nice purses wouldn't hurt either =)



hey girl, from what i recall, its at the corner of garfield and valley, sort of near where 'the hat' is and where garden cafe is. we made so many midnight runs there during college - you should know which intersection i'm referring to!


----------



## bagcraze_newbie

Got this from HK. I was told it is limited.
i fell in love with the camellia and had to take it home with me.

any idea how much it retails for? and what year might it be from?

Thank you so much


----------



## abitobling

No, sorry, but it's soooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

sooo pretty congrats on such a rare find!


----------



## luvhautecouture

Oooh its pretty.// is the camellia attached to the bag or the strap?


----------



## bagcraze_newbie

the camellia is attached to the strap
thank you for kind comments on this bag

the corners are getting a bit dirty. Any ideas on what product to use? its lambskin by the way. im so afraid using wrong cleaning product will change the color or darken it


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

What a pretty bag!
Congrats on your great find - Enjoy


----------



## bagcraze_newbie

im just wondering about the year its from and whether or not its worth it.
so if anybody has an idea price, please help me out
thanks


----------



## burberryprncess

Collection from 2003.  I recall being around $1100.


----------



## emahadz

Hi, I bought that exact same one in the same colour in 2003 but can't remember how much I paid. 

I bought another one, same style but in black lambskin 3 weeks ago and that was GBP555.


----------



## NanamiRyu

^ I started to see the black ones in NY shops since last week~  $1150 is the US price.


----------



## poserinheels

hi, i absoloutly love this bag. could anyone tell me what its called and how much it retails for?also if it is hard to come by or not. thanks

the pictures dont seem to be showing. it is a bag worn recently by coleen mcloughlin. It is a huge black patent chanel with the logo large on the front. large flap. not structured in shape with gold chain long handle. the sides of the bag are quilted but the front flap is not.


----------



## siri anne

Is this the one? Sorry I don't know the name of it, but maybe someone else will know now that a pic is posted.


----------



## bagmad73

? Rock and chain......


----------



## Lola

I saw that bag in the Neiman Marcus in White Plains, NY at The Westchester Mall recently.  They might still have it.  

Sorry to burst your burst your bubble, but I saw it in real life and I HATED it!  It is made of vinyl, and it looked like a garbage bag.  My DH thought it looked like a cheap garbage bag too.


----------



## pappyhappy

It is called "the Rock". It is a bag from a previous season but is still on the shelves at NM. Yes, it is made of shiny black vinyl material like the coco cabas from last year.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

this one i found on ebay with BIN for 1999


----------



## poserinheels

thats it. i absoloutly love it! i know its not an investment as my fondness of it will probably die with age but as im only 21 it really fits in with my current style. i live in the uk. should have got it wen i was in new york in december!! do you think itl still be around and easily accessible come december?


----------



## poserinheels

hi again ive seen another bag very similar to this one on bagborrowsteal. its calles a larg patent flap and looks very similar to the rock except its a little more structured in shape. do you know the difference in price and availability of this? thanks


----------



## poserinheels

its called the chanel patent flap SATCHEL pictures -


----------



## chessmont

I find these bags very useful in bad weather and still stay stylish


----------



## young_princess

http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=natalieportmanindianfooxu4.jpg

I just looove it! Does anyone know what it's called and how much it is? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I saw that on JustJared this morning as well.  Call the Chanel 800# and try describing it to them.  I'm not familiar with this style.


----------



## ambrosered

wow, beautiful bag, but you sure couldn't carry much in it!


----------



## Swanky

please do a search, there's a already a thread about Natalie's bag.
Thanks!


----------



## jellybeanz

It was about 12" wide and had a short strap - leather on top and chains that attached the leather to the bag. Buttery soft leather with a perforated diamond pattern. The top zipped and about 2" folded over. It was in a beige-y color for $1595 but there was a black version that was more like $2400 with a slightly different diamond pattern. Not sure what explains the huge price difference.

Thanks!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

hmm a 2" fold over... maybe the ultimate soft?  was there a distinct CC anywhere?

Here's a pic of the Ultimate soft in a diff.color
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-RARE-AUTH-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gMbt

It could be the small ultimate soft.The small one has quilted diamond pattern and cost $1595.
Check the reference library for pic to confirm.


----------



## jellybeanz

That's it! You guys are amazing. Thanks!

Is this part of the permanent collection, or do I need to move quickly if I want it?


----------



## gMbt

Did u c this one in black?
This one is $2425.My SA said it's expensive because of the basket weaving pattern on the bag.


----------



## jellybeanz

gMbt said:


> Did u c this one in black?
> This one is $2425.My SA said it's expensive because of the basket weaving pattern on the bag.



Yes, that's the one. The price difference is kind of crazy! Fortunately, I actually like the cheaper one better


----------



## gMbt

I agree.The price difference is just crazy!
May I ask how the leather feels on the two styles compared?Maybe the more pricey one has softer lambskin which could justify the price difference?
The ultimate soft is not a permanent part of the collection but Chanel does bring the style back quite often though.I think last year there was also the lavender colour in addition to the beige and black...not sure tho.An SA told me that.I just love the coral colour of this style!


----------



## jellybeanz

They actually felt pretty much the same to me.

Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## Suku

Hi, everyone,

I hope it's okay to post this request for help here. I'm an occasional poster in the Balenciaga forum but wanted to ask you Chanel connoisseurs for some advice and help, please.

I have a beautiful, beautiful Chanel bag that I bought as a leaving present when I left France to return to live in England. This was back in around 1994 and was bought from, if I remember correctly, the Chanel boutique in either Printemps or Galeries Layfayette.

Unfortunately, I am certainly no expert in Chanel, although I do have (and love) a few items from my time living in France. So I am relying on you to please tell me a little more about my bag, if possible.

My bag measures 19cm x 11cm x 7cm (7.5" x just over 4.5" x 2.75") and I shall post some photos below. I've kept everything - the dustbag, Carte d'Authenticité, the box, ribbon, carrier bag - and I had to chuckle as I've just noticed that there are even some Chanel perfume samples in a miniature carrier inside, too - I'd totally forgotten they were in there!)

Firstly, does anyone know the style name of the bag, please?

Also, would it be in lambskin or Caviar? (I'm afraid I don't even have any idea of the difference between the two!)

Is this style model still in production?

Finally, please could someone let me know the approximate value today?

I have a big decision to make. Although I love this bag, I have only used it once (for a couple of hours only) and am wondering whether to trade it in for a BBag. Part of me thinks it would be far more sensible to buy another Bal, which I know I'd get loads of use from, rather than a gorgeous Chanel that just sits in my wardrobe and is only taken out to be admired once every 5 years and never actually used - but there's a little part of me wondering whether I might regret selling it.

As well as info on my bag, I'd be very interested to know your views on whether or not I should keep it. I know I must make the decision for myself but some different viewpoints might help me to finally decide.

Thank you all so much for any help you can give me.

(Please excuse my dreadful looking hands and fingernails in the photos - I've ruined them as I'm currently in the middle of sanding down and painting our wooden bannisters and staircase! )


----------



## Swanky

Classic Flap


----------



## Jere Ann Waters

It is defiantly lamb skin and it is gorgeous, caviar is calf skin and kinda a bumpy "caviar" like texture. lambskin Chanel bags are more expensive than caviar but caviar is more durable (great for everyday use). It is a medium timeless classic flap. I'm pretty sure the current version of your bag  sells for $2650. I don't know how much the vintageness  increases the value...don't sell it, use it!!!


----------



## Suku

Thank you both soooo much!

It's wonderful to finally know what she's called, after all these long years when she's been hiding at the bottom of my wardrobe!  




Jere Ann Waters said:


> It is defiantly lamb skin and it is gorgeous, caviar is calf skin and kinda a bumpy "caviar" like texture. lambskin Chanel bags are more expensive than caviar but caviar is more durable (great for everyday use). It is a medium timeless classic flap. I'm pretty sure the current version of your bag sells for $2650. I don't know how much the vintageness increases the value...don't sell it, use it!!!


 
Ah!  So that's what Caviar means.  I had this weird idea that it just referred to the colour black!  That makes sense - bumpy like a dollop of caviar eggs.  The leather on my bag is incredibly silky and soft, such beautiful quality.  The quilting is like a work of art.

Actually, I've been taking a closer look at the fantastic information section in the forum and think she must be a vintage equivalent of the small flap, rather than the medium.  Please could anyone confirm that for me?  She's very dainty indeed - smaller in some measurements than the small, but slightly larger in others.

My problem is that she's far too small for me to use during the day.  I currently carry my Bal Hobo everywhere I go - and I can fit all of my many, many bits and pieces nicely inside.  I'd never survive with just a cute little bag - heck, my Bal Compagnon wallet wouldn't even fit inside!  :shame:

As for evenings, I rarely go to posh events these days - the only ones I do attend usually involve dancing, and there's NO way I'd dare leave my little Chanel beauty anywhere whilst I hit the dancefloor, and I'd be worried about her getting knocked around by tipsy dancers if I wore her on my shoulder.

I just can't imagine me ever using her  In fact, I haven't used her, apart from for one fashion show many years ago.  Whereas, I'd get loads of use from another Bal - and I'm desperately longing for a Violet, if I can find one.

Then again, I know for sure (with the prices rises, especially) that if I sell my Chanel, I'll never, ever be able to afford another one.  If she were larger, I'd definitely keep her, for sure.


----------



## Jere Ann Waters

the small lamb classic sells for right at 2000.  and i think I was mistaken about the medium price it might be closer 2500.  when dancing strap your fab little bag across like a messenger bag so it is safe and you don't have to put it down.


----------



## lynnix

Hi Ladies!

We just got back from holiday and we bought this Chanel bag from Chanel HK airport. it was on tag HK$21,990 minus 30%. I attached a picture. can anybody identify this baby for me, please? 

I know its authentic because I bought it myself from CHANEL store. The SA told me it was from fall/winter season. I cannot find any other info. Please help!!

Btw, the leather is calf skin?? pretty heavy bag. I love it!! 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kaye

hey, does HKG's duty-free have a good selection of bags? i'm going there in May so i wanna know what to expect. would i have a better chance at the second-hand consignment shops? thanks.

btw, i can't help you with identifying your bag. sorry!


----------



## KDB

I have never seen it either...but I really like it!


----------



## lynnix

kaye said:


> hey, does HKG's duty-free have a good selection of bags? i'm going there in May so i wanna know what to expect. would i have a better chance at the second-hand consignment shops? thanks.
> 
> btw, i can't help you with identifying your bag. sorry!



Hi Kaye!
HK has great selection but not sure if it's duty free as far as I know, HK does not have Tax so all duty free. On the consignment shops, a lot of selection but very pricey depending on the model. so if its limited edition expect to pay more than retail. Hope this helps!

But sometimes you can get a real bargain! but i was not lucky at all. I did not find any:s


----------



## kh9079

what was the price?HK$21,990 minus 30%???


----------



## lynnix

kh9079 said:


> what was the price?HK$21,990 minus 30%???



Hi! I paid less than HK$15,000 for the bag.

So anyone know what this bag is called at all? Please help!


----------



## kimalee

don't know what it is, but I love it!!!


----------



## maxter

The leather looks like Outdoor Ligne distressed leather.  But I have NEVER seen this style before.  I hope Roey sees this.  She knows all the outdoor ligne bags.


----------



## maxter

Did it have a box or did it say anything on the box or tag?


----------



## lynnix

It does have a box but nothing written on it. And the tag was not given to me when i bought it. They said they need the tag back?? do they usually given it to the buyer? The receipt only has style no and serial no on it. Would the style no. help?


----------



## maxter

lynnix said:


> It does have a box but nothing written on it. And the tag was not given to me when i bought it. They said they need the tag back?? do they usually given it to the buyer? The receipt only has style no and serial no on it. Would the style no. help?



Style number only helps if you are trying to locate this bag somewhere else.  I'm hoping somebody else here sees this bag and puts in their 2 cents.  The lock is from last season, I believe.  Was it called the turn lock?

What is the leather like?  Distressed or really durable like caviar?

I love this bag.  So different.


----------



## lynnix

Thanks Maxter! 

My hubby bought this bag becuase he told me the same thing. Its totally different from any other Chanel bags I have. he doesn't really get the chain straps. 

The leather is distressed durable caviar with fabric?? said the SA. it will last me a lifetime.  It has distressed hardware too. yes, the lock does turn so maybe  it is turn lock?? i use it everyday now. I will just use my other Chanels for special occassion.

Thank you once again!


----------



## feifei87

I'm not sure what it's called, but it's a gorgeous bag!  The distressed caviar will definitely last.


----------



## spiralsnowman

Whoa, that is a really gorgeous chic style. I have never seen it before either, but I really love it! Congrats. It's so sharp you could cut an apple w/ it!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hope someone can help ID for you...i myself haven't seen this too, i believe it's a vintage bag~

Great find!!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Can you take it into Chanel and ask them directly? I have never seen this bag as well and I goto the chanel store often. Please keep us posted, now I am really curious.


----------



## ValleyO

Wow- I've never seen this style before either but it's stunning! Congrats!


----------



## lynnix

COCOLUVR said:


> Can you take it into Chanel and ask them directly? I have never seen this bag as well and I goto the chanel store often. Please keep us posted, now I am really curious.



Unfortunately, there is no local Chanel in my cityI will however, call Chanel Melbourne or Sydney and tell them the style no. and see what they can find out for me. 

Its really weird that nobody has seen it before today. Maybe that is the reason why it was on sale? Seasonal maybe?

Thanks ladies for all the input


----------



## lynnix

I just rang Chanel Melbourne and the SA told me it was a calf skin leather with the turn lock. And it was from winter 07 collection. it was on sale because it was seasonal item. They had other ones but all sold out. 
She told me that they don't name their bags at all. they call them with their leather.


----------



## LV mania

Hi Ladies, 

I'm completely new to the Chanel forum. Can someone please help me identify this bag, year it was made, dimensions and the original retail price? 

I found the purse on bag borrow steal but other than that I can't find info on it else where. Please help me out. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## Swanky

NM still has the Rock Ligne
It's from last year.


----------



## Smoothoprter

By the way it's made of vinyl and NOT patent leather.


----------



## LV mania

Thanks so much for all your help ladies! 

Does this only come in one size? 
Does anyone here have this purse? Modeling pic please?


----------



## Baby Doll

oh, I did not realize it was vinyl.  Does anyone know the price?  what do you think is a better bag this rock bag or a Madellion tote? I am new to chanel and was wondering what you ladies all recommend.


----------



## Swanky

you just can't really comapre the Rock Ligne w/ a Medallion Tote IMO.
Have you tried any of these on?
The Rock bags are edgy and cool and you can throw them around w/o worrying about babying them, I LOVE them in person.
The Medallion is much more classic, but it's difficult for me to get in/out of.  The zippered opening across the top isn't overly generous and if you carry a long zippy wallet it's hard to get it plus your hand in/out.

The Rock comes in several sizes, try a search for "Chanel Rock"


----------



## Baby Doll

THANK YOU!  I will try a search.  Does anyone know how much the bag sells for, I like the picture of the first one posted? I have tried on the medallion, i love it!! never tried the chanel rock though.  It doesnt seem like to many people have them..


----------



## lisakaplan

I have this bag and it is very cool and trendy.  I like the more trendy bag personally.  I pain 1,600. in july.  I think u can get one on ebay.  I think they may be coming out in different colors.  I saw a green one 2wks ago at Saks.

I love mine.  It goes very well with patent leather shoes... And it can be worn in the evening. And the best part it is light. Good luck.


----------



## Z&J

Is it from a recent collection? Any idea price, name and other colors it may come in? Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

Hmmm. I'm not really sure but I think is from last year's hidden chain ligne, perhaps other ladies will help. Pretty color


----------



## jellybeanz

I think people were talking about it here (the green one pictured is a bit different):
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/kate-beckinsale-bag-258219.html


----------



## chanelptht

The price for that one is $1195.  Dimensions are 12" x 6".


----------



## kara_n

http://www.emma-watson-fans.net/hpgallery/displayimage.php?album=510&pos=18


I think it's so cute!
Help please?

I apologise if this has been posted before, I tried a search but didn't come up with anything


----------



## Celia_Hish

omg...it's so cute


----------



## danicky

Ohh, that bag is adorable..


----------



## fufu

She looks lovely with that cute bag, I'll love to know the name of the bag too.


----------



## luvhautecouture

she has the cutest bags everrr!!


----------



## kara_n

luvhautecouture said:


> she has the cutest bags everrr!!



I know! I love the graffiti 07 cruise hobo she has as well as ..well every other bag she has! 

I'm thinking this small bag was probably around $1400-$2000?

It's probably fairly recent as she just got into Chanel. Maybe 2006 or 2007 but I can't seem to find anything about it. I'm hoping someone on here will recognise it!


----------



## annettedp

I think it's last season's mini sequin bag, it's super adorable... here's a pic I found (top right)


----------



## kara_n

thanks!

I want one! I wonder how much the retail was?
Maybe one will sneak up on ebay one day! I hope.


----------



## shopping247

I am loving her outfit!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

I love her bag too

I have something like hers but mine is black satin with little Charms

Check it out!


----------



## kimalee

Don't know the name, but that girls loves Chanel!


----------



## jellybeanz

Super cute. It's making me nervous the way she's wearing it though - like it's going to slip off her shoulder!


----------



## FashionAddicted

ooo it looked so cute on her. i bet its really small tho. good for evening i guess?


----------



## sammiekat

That bag is adorable- she looks so chic in that photo!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

ooo it's so cute! but i don't know what i can fit in there LOL


----------



## kara_n

ilovecocohanel said:


> I love her bag too
> 
> I have something like hers but mine is black satin with little Charms
> 
> Check it out!




I love yours! Mind me asking what season/year it is? And approx price?!

I love small bags, even for daytime. I don't carry a lot, but then again I'm 16 hah! I carry my phone, some cash, and eyeliner!


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

It's simply described on Chanel.com as "medium shopping bag" and retails for $825. The style number is A15991 Y03030 20704. Does any know the alternate name or own it? It is suitable for the beach?


----------



## oahctrec

Some Nordstrom Chanel's still have it. It's a part of the travel linge. I used to have the large black hobo - it was pretty easy to just wipe stuff off.


----------



## ValleyO

^Yep. Don't know if the tan would hold up against beach grime and whatnot though....


----------



## lynnix

HK shops don't usually have anything over 1 year old, we been to three stores, the one in the Airport, the one in Central, and the one in Tsim Shai Tsui. Central one was three level, and the other was also three levels, and you have to wait outside to go inside ?!?!? They all have the normal bags, but to get the "specials" you either have to ask them (depending on how nice the reps are), or find them yourselfs that is if they will let you search through the stores and hidden shelfs. Thanks to my hubby twhom speaks their language, and also he like to pry and look at all the things himself, he was able to find me such a bag, there was another bargin he found, which was a pure white flap small clutch/shoulder bag (around $900AUD), but because we already have two bags with us, the custom might charge us for import tax, so we did not get it. So my advice, to people who is shopping there is to ask for something "different" or get a translator who know bags, and look for one for you.

Three weeks there, and we still don't have enough time to go to all the other stores like Hermes, Gucci, LV, etc etc, I think there are at least 2 of each store of all the brand name.


----------



## Fauve

I love it. Can you tell me how long the straps are? Can you wear it on your shoulder?

Thanks


----------



## Nat

Very cute, never seen it before. Looks like the Outdoor Ligne leather.

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

Hi ladies. I purchased this bag earlier in the week and decided to post the photos so you can see what it looks like in real life. It appears to be a great beach bag which I will put to the test in the near future. The SA also said it could be used as a diaper bag. I am no expert in that area so I will let others be the judge.  There is a smaller version of this bag in the $500s but it's a metallic and doesn't have a zipper. Oh, and it comes in black. I love it in black but prefer lighter bags for the beach.


----------



## kimalee

very nice, congrats!


----------



## Savannah

pretty.


----------



## janny328

It looks very summery and fun! Congrats!


----------



## danicky

Very pretty. Great for summer. Congrats!!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

what? a chanel bag under 1000 AND another one for around 500!??! crazy haha


----------



## miss_av

The smaller version is the one in your first post? Is that really $500ish? Because I think the bag that you're posted is different from the chanel website. I think the one from website doesn't have a zipper.


----------



## I-shop

nice bag for summer..congrats


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

miss_av said:


> The smaller version is the one in your first post? Is that really $500ish? Because I think the bag that you're posted is different from the chanel website. I think the one from website doesn't have a zipper.



Thanks, ladies. It's super light and really roomy. 

Hi Miss Av. When I called Chanel's 800-number and provided the style number associated with that photo they told me it was the med shopper for $825. The small and medium versions look very similar. However, the smaller version is a little shorter, has no zipper and no side straps. I believe it was $550. I loved the smaller version but the beige was more metallic so I had to pass.


----------



## roey

I received this photo from an s/a who quoted a price of $2450.  It was found hiding in the basement stockroom and she said it was from a few years ago.

It's lambskin, a cognac brown color.  Since I am not buying in person I'm wondering if she's affixing the price increase on an older season bag and if that's the case, would like to ask for the price the bag cost when it was issued.  I don't think it's fair to charge more for something that was forgotten in backstock.

Any help would be appreciated!  If I don't buy it and someone is truly interested, PM me for details.


----------



## chanelbaby

Wow, I really love that colour!
$2450 is that really the price for a new jumbo these days?
I hope that if you do go after it she is cool and charges you the old price


----------



## roey

^Isn't it gorgeous?!  I have been looking for a Chanel in this color.  I think the lambskin jumbo is currently at $2850, so this is less, but I'm not sure I believe it was the price of the bag upon release.


----------



## thegraceful1

roey- this bag looks very similar (from 06A)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250222953154


----------



## roey

Norma, you rock!   And wasn't the cost for the lambskin jumbo $1895 in 06?  I used to have an 06A brown caviar jumbo that was $1695 during the autumn 06 season.  I'll have to check an old lookbook!  Thank you!


----------



## Nat

Gorgeous color, I also noticed that one on eBay.

Roey, never thought I'd see the day of you considering to buy a classic flap!


----------



## keodi

roey great bag! but I believe the price for it back then was 1895...good luck!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Gorgeous color Roey.  In 2006 the Caviar jumbos were $1695 and the lambskin was $100 more.  I hope you can get it at the pre-increase price.


----------



## KathyD

Beautiful bag Roey! I agree, if it has been in the stock room for several years, the price should be less than $2,000., for sure. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## gators

Gosh Roey, great find!  It's a beautiful color.  I wish I could go rummaging through a Chanel basement stockroom.  I'm sure there are other goodies hidden away!


----------



## roey

LOL Nat!  I never would have considered it either but I have never been able to resist a cognac colored handbag (unless it's over $2K!).  Before I was into Chanel I had cognac bags by Kooba, Coach, Michael Kors and Chloe.  It always made me sad that Chanel rarely does a beautiful cognac color.  So I would make an exception for this at the old price point.

I emailed the s/a back but am not holding my breath to get it at the lower price.  She'll probably put it on the sales floor with a $2450 price tag because she knows someone will buy it for that amount.


----------



## janny328

Whoaaaaaa... totally missed this thread. haha -YES, I second Nat's "What? Roey? Classic flap??"  

-If you CAN get it for the price it was originally at, you NEED to. I will be more than happy to enable you if you need that nudge...!


----------



## roey

^I will PM you later on tonight Janny!  Your doggie is sooo cute!!

Will keep you all posted on the outcome.


----------



## roey

Here's the relevant part of the response I received from the s/a via email pertaining to the price:

_Unfortunately we do not manage the price increases on the handbags, Chanel orders the increase and we physically apply the price to the handbags. As far as Chanel is concerned the lambskin classic jumbo gets a price increase regardless of the season, or color and because of the large amount of new merchandise we have gotten in recently we just don't have the space for such a beautiful bag!!! _

It's too bad that if they don't have the space for the bag, they can't sell it at the old price.  Even though I can afford to pay $2450, I won't.


----------



## allbrandspls

Roey, at least she could have discounted the bag a little bit for you. Beside it is old stock and you'll willing to take it off her now at a cheaper price. Maybe u could email her if it doesn't get sold, you will buy it off her for the cheaper price. You could always try.


----------



## keodi

roey said:


> Here's the relevant part of the response I received from the s/a via email pertaining to the price:
> 
> _Unfortunately we do not manage the price increases on the handbags, Chanel orders the increase and we physically apply the price to the handbags. As far as Chanel is concerned the lambskin classic jumbo gets a price increase regardless of the season, or color and because of the large amount of new merchandise we have gotten in recently we just don't have the space for such a beautiful bag!!! _
> 
> It's too bad that if they don't have the space for the bag, they can't sell it at the old price. Even though I can afford to pay $2450, I won't.


 
I don't blame you..she could have at least tried to work with you..


----------



## ladydeluxe

Try another SA? I don't think she seems like a very helpful/keen SA who would like to do business with you. If not, she would've gone an extra mile to make you happy by giving you an adjusted price. I know SAs who do that and like you, I wouldn't pay for it even if I have the money because it's an issue of principles here!


----------



## joansie

a very good point ~ i've recently learned some SA's r very "competitive" lets say ~ maybe another SA in same store will work with you on price!
worth the try ~ lovely bag ~ beautiful color ~ 
Joan


----------



## roey

Yeah, but I don't need the bag that badly to try to fight for it.  I wonder what NM does with those forgotten stockroom bags they can't display?  If they have no room for them on the shelves, then they just sit in the stockroom unwanted?

This is why I always shop at Nordstrom whenever possible.  The customer service is far more superior.  I would owned that bag at past season retail.


----------



## janny328

^^^ Ro, they probably sell it as overstock to Costco. LOL, JUST KIDDING! (o gosh, now I am going to get a bunch of puzzled looks and questions)

OMG, I am just saying that because people were wondering how there would be 1 Chanel in a random Costco somewhere (in the Costco Chanel thread), and supposedly, they're from sellers who are authorized dealers that sell overstock to Costco to re-sell. You go to Costco enough, wouldn't that be funny if you found this same bag there?

(will explain in more detail in a PM later... ugh! LOL)


----------



## joansie

Janny ~ i just had a good LOL ~ i was reading that costco thread earlier!
you're funny!  i can't even imagine that some SA didn't notice that bag long ago ~ strange since its a beauty!
Joan


----------



## Celia_Hish

*Roey *- that's a lovely flap and does it look like brown to me coz the pic is kinda of blur.  Maybe u can ask the SA to sell u at the older price say USD1895 after all it's an old stock.  Also if you see the hologram #, it will be able to tell u which year is the bag.  

Anyway, it's strange that the old stocks have been kept aside as unwanted.  Maybe they shld do a open house to the customers and i'm sure there are interested customers wuld love to buy older stocks like me but definitely in old prices...hehe


----------



## roey

^I did ask her for the $1895 price and she refused.  I don't know where the $2450 figure she quoted came from since the current price for a lambskin jumbo is $2850 (or thereabouts).  I think with older stock, s/a's must contact Chanel for a price before selling to customers and this is what she did.

My guess is it will end up at NM Last Call at the $2450 price if it can't be sold in her store.

I've never been impressed with NM customer service since s/a's are pushed to sell, not service, due to the sales quotas they must meet.


----------



## akicowi

I bought this bag and don't know what the name or issue year is.  Anyone have any clues?  TIA


----------



## echo_23

I think it's an older bag that likely doesn't have a name, but we can help determine the year it was produced if you post the number on the authenticity card.

Gorgeous bag by the way!


----------



## thegraceful1

No name prob. just tote. I'ts from the early 2000's (2001-2003?) I have seen the e/w version of this tote in red, beige., and like echo said post the authentic # (it'll help)


----------



## akicowi

it's 8362196.


----------



## Nat

^ That would be from 2003. Lovely tote, congratulations!


----------



## kimalee

oh I like it!


----------



## danicky

It's very pretty.


----------



## akicowi

Thanks guys!!! you guys are the best


----------



## marla523

I just bought this from Saks today....I've never seen it before and the SA said it was new...Have any of you seen it yet?  And what do you think of it?  I've been looking for a white bag forever....


----------



## sjunky13

looks like its from the hidden chain collection, I havent seen it in white though, were did you find the pic?


----------



## sjunky13

Oh wait, Im sorry I saw this collection at Neiman marcus, it is beautiful lambskin, amazing irl! It is the new hidden chain and it has a beautiful quilting on it, My video card is going, I have big stripes down my computer, but from what I can see it is from the same ligne, softest leather, yumm


----------



## marla523

Great, thanks for the name!  I took the picture myself, just now....It is lambskin, very soft.  I bought it so quickly that I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it or return it...but I'm leaning towards keeping....


----------



## sjunky13

OOO, could you post more pics of the bag and if you dont mind the price, I love it, the one I saw was a blush color and gorgeous, thanks


----------



## marla523

The price was $2650....Sure, I'll take more pictures and post them....


----------



## marla523

Here are a few more.


----------



## starbabe105

your bag is gorgeous! just wondering how big is it?


----------



## thegraceful1

Gorgeous!!, do you know what other color are avail???


----------



## janny328

Ooooo... beautiful hidden chain! Congrats, it looks wonderful for summer!


----------



## teddyraph

Very pretty bag! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Regina07

Yeah, this bag in white is amazing!  Didn't like it in black tho'

Congrats!


----------



## maxter

WOW!


----------



## marla523

The one I got is the larger size and it's 13.5"w by 9.5"h.  The colors I saw were white, black and blue.  I saw the black one in the smaller size, but they didn't have the white in the smaller size.  Or maybe the white doesn't come in the smaller size...


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

marla523 said:


> I just bought this from Saks today....I've never seen it before and the SA said it was new...Have any of you seen it yet?  And what do you think of it?  I've been looking for a white bag forever....



It's gorgeous! I don't know the name of it, but I almost purchased it a couple of weeks ago at Heathrow -- in navy. I liked it a lot, but wandered into Hermes and the rest is history.

--Judy


----------



## Savannah

beautiful bag. i've only seen it in black. love the super soft leather, too bag the chains are too short for me though. 

congrats on your new beauty!!


----------



## habanerita

Fabulous bag.....love it in white....Enjoy!!!!H


----------



## pond23

I love, love, love it! It looks so squishable! I've never seen this bag. It's so gorgeous in white.


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats! it so gorgeous, great for summer.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Gorgeous bag!  Kind of reminiscent of the Sharpey flap tote.  Great find!


----------



## marla523

pond23 said:


> I love, love, love it! It looks so squishable! I've never seen this bag. It's so gorgeous in white.


 
Thanks!  I've never seen it either, until today.  I went into NYC today originally to buy a Balenciaga bag, but ended up buying a Chanel instead!  I liked it because I thought it looked more youthful/modern than a lot of white bags I've seen, plus I like brighter white bags, not off white or grayish white.  It IS very squishable and unbelievably soft....I'm liking it more and more every time I look at it!


----------



## Beach Bum

Im floored.....!
never seen it before yet I think i MUST buy one...argh!!!!!!!!!!
omg...simply GORGEOUS!


----------



## mylilsnowy

The leather seems so soft and its beautiful.


----------



## Beach Bum

can u post modeling pics?please?


----------



## marla523

Jill said:


> can u post modeling pics?please?


 
Yes, I promise I will tomorrow, I'm in pajamas now.


----------



## Beach Bum

^LMAO....I have posted many jammie pics myself...hehe,but Ill be patient and wait...sniff!lol!


----------



## the_lvlady

OMG it's such a beauty!


----------



## marla523

Jill said:


> ^LMAO....I have posted many jammie pics myself...hehe,but Ill be patient and wait...sniff!lol!


 
Awww... I feel bad now...

I think my daughter is asleep...Otherwise maybe she could take a picture...It will prob be tomorrow morning...


----------



## marla523

One more thing I forgot to mention...It is extremely lightweight!  I think it's the lightest out of all of my Chanel bags.


----------



## Beach Bum

stop!!!!!!!^Marla..u r killing me here.....i had one chanel deleivered today and ANOTHER one is coming tomorrow..Now i want this one too...ROFL!(Im dead...!)


----------



## marla523

Yes, Jill, you do have to get this one.  Maybe tomorrow.
The bottom of it is like the bottom of the Bubble quilts, soft and smooth with silver metal feet.  I don't know what it is about this bag, but it's different in a good way.  I guess I should stop and go to sleep!


----------



## Nat

Wow, that's so gorgeous, I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## thegraceful1

marla523 said:


> Yes, Jill, you do have to get this one. Maybe tomorrow.
> The bottom of it is like the bottom of the Bubble quilts, soft and smooth with silver metal feet. I don't know what it is about this bag, but it's different in a good way. I guess I should stop and go to sleep!


 
oooh now I can't wait to see your modeling picture, I wonder is this a great shoulder bag?, because it kind of looks like if the handle is short?


----------



## bubblefish666

Balto Bag Lady said:


> It's gorgeous! I don't know the name of it, but I almost purchased it a couple of weeks ago at Heathrow -- in navy. I liked it a lot, but wandered into Hermes and the rest is history.
> 
> --Judy


 
Hm...navy....would you tell me what the color of the cc is for the navy?


----------



## kristal

Wow! That's a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hipnycmom

It's gorgeous!!! I think that may be the most beautiful white bag I've seen so far I was hoping you would say it cost more than $3k (so I won't be tempted!).  But with all these incredible prices, that price tag sounds reasonable for such a beauty.


----------



## jfhave

It's very pretty, I'd keep it.


----------



## bagmad73

Wow!!! This is the first time I've seen this bag! It's gorgeous!! You have to keep it - it's unique and a true white......Can't wait to see your modelling pics.


----------



## cheena50

its beautiful!  the leather looks so yummy.  Congrats on your new bag...love it!!


----------



## habanerita

Wake up Marla.......we are waiting for those modeling shots.......
H


----------



## RoseMary

that's gorgeous!!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

the bag is GORGEOUS!!!! I wonder if they'll come out in Pink or Red in the future?!?! LOL

I'm sure the navy color is also TDF, just like the white bag you have.  Congrats Marla!!! Definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

bubblefish666 said:


> Hm...navy....would you tell me what the color of the cc is for the navy?



Hi! I _think_ the CCs were also navy. If I remember correctly (I was on a shopping high/fevered frenzy -- literally for the fever) They were made of pastic or resin, I think. Not metal. It was so gorgeous and a whole lot less $$ than the Hermes I wound up with. It was a treated lambskin and I had no idea that there was a chain in those straps. That's how nice the bag felt. I would have used it as a hand-carried bag, however, the drop isn't long enough for me.
--Judy


----------



## cammy1

just wanted to add- ur bag is BEAUTIFUL! never seen this in store- must check it out next time...


----------



## addisonshopper

I love this.. I have always loved the hidden chain ligne....
Ok I have to have it in black... no ifs ands or buttss about it. 
Love the white..... but I know I would surely dog it out... I need a new black everyday bag.....


----------



## crazy4bags

gorgeous bag!  can't wait for modeling pics.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Great purchase! I saw this at Chanel SG and I'm deciding between this color or the beige. It's so gorgeous IRL and the bag is so soft, I couldn't stop touching it lol.


----------



## anonymous

I saw this line in the lookbook at Saks.  It is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## crispypritchon

Balto Bag Lady said:


> It's gorgeous! I don't know the name of it, but I almost purchased it a couple of weeks ago at Heathrow -- in navy. I liked it a lot, but wandered into Hermes and the rest is history.
> 
> --Judy


 

do you remember how much this is in heathrow?  a friend of mine is going there tom.  and might ask her to buy for me.  This is gorgy!  TIA!


----------



## HappyAngel

Wow....it's so pretty!!


----------



## Clandy

Ohhh - I love it.  Price?? Who is carrying it?  AND WHERE are the modelling pics?


----------



## marla523

Price is $2650....I got it at Saks in NYC....I'm doing the modeling pictures now....


----------



## marla523

Ok, here they are....Sorry for the wait...And for the bad photos, I'm really not good at this!  And please excuse my daughter's messy room in the background!  

Oh, and for size reference....I'm 5'2"...


----------



## addisonshopper

^ looks good on yah.... how do the handles feel to you... I would love for them to be a little longer


----------



## Beach Bum

wow..thanks for the modeling pics!!U look so fab!!!!love the bag but I have to agree,id prefer longer handles too!


----------



## marla523

I would prefer the handles to be longer also....It fits on the shoulder but it's tight.  I guess it's not meant to be a shoulder bag.


----------



## Clandy

I think it looks great on you  Sure it would be nice if the handles were longer but I still love it.  Not everything is a shoulder bag.  I think it is a definite keeper.  I really love the stitching and the white is such a nice white.  How much does it hold?


----------



## e_pinpin

what a great spring bag!!! i love it!! congrats


----------



## marla523

Clandy said:


> I think it looks great on you  Sure it would be nice if the handles were longer but I still love it. Not everything is a shoulder bag. I think it is a definite keeper. I really love the stitching and the white is such a nice white. How much does it hold?


 
It holds everything, it's pretty big....


----------



## marla523

Here is a photo of it worn on the shoulder.


----------



## wen1987

oh its so cute  i love it!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

So pretty! It looks butter soft!


----------



## addisonshopper

man 
i love this bag...
still drooling....:shame::shame:


----------



## addisonshopper

marla523 said:


> Here is a photo of it worn on the shoulder.


 

ok it still looks good on you....
doesnt look to bad as a shoulder bag.... I still love the hand held look though


----------



## pinksugah

Does anyone know the name of this bag? from which collection/yr?


http://img144.imagevenue.com/img.ph...inst_the_New_Orleans_Hornets-02_122_688lo.jpg


TIA


----------



## Swanky

there's a couple of recent threads, please try a search
Thanks!


----------



## marla523

addisonshopper said:


> ok it still looks good on you....
> doesnt look to bad as a shoulder bag.... I still love the hand held look though


 
Are you still going to get one in black?


----------



## *jennifer*

i love how the leather on this looks so soft and pillowy!


----------



## gucci fan

looks like a puffy cloud.


----------



## marla523

Oh, by the way, I did decide to keep it and not return.  The tags are removed!


----------



## Swanky

there's at least one thread, but I think more because I merged a couple otgethr.  Anyone know where it is?


----------



## thegraceful1

Is an older version (early 2000's), I have seen it on ebay once in a while, it also came in dark brown w/some kind of fur on it.


----------



## Souzie

^^ I've seen it as well.  It keeps getting relisted and the price keeps dropping because nobody buys it.


----------



## judith08

I got the same from my SA at saks maurice in navy blue. looks almost like black. i think he has annother one. his number is 734 968 2594


----------



## luvmbj

I just saw it today. I tried on the larger one but it is just too big for me. I go to the mall almost every week and I always walk into Chanel. Today was the first time that I noticed it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

crispypritchon said:


> do you remember how much this is in heathrow?  a friend of mine is going there tom.  and might ask her to buy for me.  This is gorgy!  TIA!


Sorry for the late reply, but I haven't checked this thread in a while. I can't remember how much it was, but probably the same price as in the US, but no duty, no tax -- until you come back into the states!
It was in the mid $25s I think, but since I didn't go back, the price went out of my head.
--Judy


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

judith08 said:


> I got the same from my SA at saks maurice in navy blue. looks almost like black. i think he has annother one. his number is 734 968 2594


Isn't it gorgeous? I almost bought the navy at Heathrow earlier this month. I loved it.
--Judy/Judith, too!


----------



## Diva2themax

Hi Chanel forum! I'm usually at LV or MJ but love Chanel as well. I was wondering if anyone knew  the style & price of this bag. I'm pretty sure it's the classic shopper. Thanks in advance for your help.

http://by124w.bay124.mail.live.com/...b2-9d24-2a5beae94a79&Aux=4|0|8CA7D45BEA2C610|


----------



## thegraceful1

Your link is not working, can you post a picture instead.


----------



## Nat

Please try again


----------



## tomodachi

Does anyone know ?? it's made of some kind of wool material...serial number starts w/ 10..Looks like flat LV petit noe


tks


----------



## ladydeluxe

It's gorgy!! I never know it comes in this tote bag size. May I ask where did you find this pic from? I have the evening bag version and it was purchased around 2+ years ago.


----------



## saff

I bought this at a consignment store. Can you tell me which Chanel it is and that it is definitely authentic!


http://www.pixagogo.com/Photos/Albu...HkOZ21pSx4ISgeZzV5B8laUH5Xhqm3TX77OeTMHvuMS4K

http://www.pixagogo.com/Photos/Albums/Photo.aspx?id=S4o6ZCRb3cPRp56SRl4g9ThlszovJrgFbwZxGhjiEyjxuGiXnV4-V2iQhOYT!pQqHm

Thanks!


----------



## Aurora

I don't see the picture?


----------



## Roxana

no, me neither, only see a lady in the pics..


----------



## saff

Sorry! This is it...


----------



## bagsjunkie

If we look at the "CHANEL made in" Stamp..it looks authentic. But maybe we need to see more pics, like the back of the zipper pull, the authenticity number and card, and the zipper pull itself. But I think you better post this at the authenticity thread. The ladies there are wonderful, and their knowledge about Chanel is fantastic!!

this is the thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-214846.html


----------



## bagster

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/hollywood/kate-moss-good-help-is-hard-to-find-204647/

: scroll down to gallery and theres a few pics...

any clues anyone pleez xxx


----------



## minatol

PST with zipper.


----------



## bagster

Sorry not up Chanel - PST? --- abbreviated for?

TIA x


----------



## minatol

petit shopping tote.


----------



## bagster

easy when you know how..lol tanks x


----------



## chanelbaby

I love the top she is wearing, does anyone know where she got it from?


----------



## bagster

sorry dont know - guessing - possibly vintage or even her Topshop collection?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Petite Timeless Tote


----------



## luvmbj

I had that bag, but returned it because it was white! White scares me.. especially with a price tag like that. Timeless Tote


----------



## thegraceful1

bagster said:


> http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/hollywood/kate-moss-good-help-is-hard-to-find-204647/
> 
> : scroll down to gallery and theres a few pics...
> 
> any clues anyone pleez xxx


 
Here's a picture of my Classic Timeless Tote in black- USD $2125


----------



## Swanky

actually PST's don't zip closed only the Timeless Classic Totes do, her's is a Petit Timeless Classic Tote.


----------



## miss.dior

hey ladies, theres a tote i saw today at the Chanel boutique, the SA also said it was called Petite, its similar to GST/PST but the price was much cheaper.  Does anyone know what its called?


----------



## thegraceful1

Out of the "classic" totes -GST, Timeless tote (pictured above), and Medallion, the PST is the least expensive.


----------



## miss.dior

i think it may be called the Small Tote Bag?
the price was $1730 AUD compared to GST $27XX AUD.


----------



## tomodachi

this belongs to my friend.....she wants me to sell on ebay , but i have no idea the model/new retail price...

tks


----------



## scarlett13

Hello, 
I am sorry to make a thread for just one question. But I didn't know where else to ask.

I was in Chanel yesterday and saw the most gorgeous bag! It was a flap bag and it looked like it had sparkles/glitter on it? I was wondering what is the official name of this bag? Also, what is the retail? Is it rare/limited?

I regret not asking a SA.. I dunno what I was thinkin! But I'm debating b/w this bag and a LV Watercolor Pap!

Thanks for your time,
~Scarlett


----------



## Aurora

If its a patent flap, then its the evening star range, its a seasonal bag. Can't remember the price though


----------



## scarlett13

Aurora said:


> If its a patent flap, then its the evening star range, its a seasonal bag. Can't remember the price though



Thank you so much Aurora!

I need to decide if I want to buy soon since it's seasonal! 

Are seasonal flaps typically the same price as classic flaps?


----------



## pearlgirl

Can someone please tell me what bag this is, what collection it's from, and an approxmate price? Thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

pearlgirl said:


> Can someone please tell me what bag this is, what collection it's from, and an approxmate price? Thanks!


 
I don't recognize the bag.  Hopefully somebody else will come along, who does, and can help.


----------



## thegraceful1

Sorry me either, the chain handles....I have not seen those before??, where did you get this picture?


----------



## burberryprncess

I don't recognize it either.


----------



## jennyjumpup

I posted last week about missing out on a great jumbo flap, but today I found a black caviar Chanel bag and I went for it!  http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/yahoo.gif

It is a nice size and in such great condition; I haven't found any flaws yet.  I have been looking through all of your pictures in the forum and I haven't found this particular bag.  The pictures didn't turn out too good, but the card and sticker read #3343717; I would appreciate it if anyone has any info to help me date or identify it.


----------



## jennyjumpup

Whoops!  I forgot to press the "upload" button.  Sorry!  My first time posting pics.


----------



## DD101

I've never seen that particular style before, maybe someone else can chime in about it's age.


----------



## Fauve

I think??? it may be a fake.


----------



## eurobaglady

What kind of bag is this and when did they release it? How much was the retail price? TIA!!!!


----------



## Aurora

I don't see a picture


----------



## eurobaglady

Aurora said:


> I don't see a picture



Sorry missed the pic. It's up now. Thanks!


----------



## eurobaglady

Update


----------



## dianay

Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

It's the diagonal cc flap.


----------



## dianay

Thanks! Do you know what colors it came in?


----------



## kara_n

I believe I've seen it in black, brown , and blue


----------



## Savannah

its on sale now


----------



## dianay

Did it ever come in an orange/tangerine color?


----------



## Nat

There are different colors on sale now, black, ivory, brown/tan and blue.

Check out these threads:

1) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/saks-chanel-sale-30-off-297749.html

2) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/bags-at-nm-sale-297906.html

3) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/i-have-few-diagonal-cc-hold-anyone-want-299288.html

4) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/diagonal-cc-flap-black-nm-1750-30-off-300361.html

5) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/nm-sale-299022.html


----------



## kara_n

dianay said:


> Did it ever come in an orange/tangerine color?




I want to say it did...but I'm not 100% sure...I could be making it up in my head lol...I was about to write orange in my post above...but I swear I've seen one...but who knows...I could be confused by something else


----------



## Amberini

Anyone know what it retails for?


----------



## drunky_krol

> Beautylicious*Re: Please identify this bag*
> There are different colors on sale now, black, ivory, brown/tan and blue.
> 
> Check out these threads:
> 
> 1) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-sh...ff-297749.html
> 
> 2) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-sh...le-297906.html
> 
> 3) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-sh...nt-299288.html
> 
> 4) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-sh...ff-300361.html
> 
> 5) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-sh...le-299022.html


i think you can find it around here on the links that beautylicious posted, *Amberini*


----------



## lvusr1

Can someone please help me ID this bag. I've never seen it before and want to know the name so I could ask my SA if it's still available. Please help me out. Thanks.


----------



## greeneyegirl

That's the one that made my jaw drop!  That bag is drop dead gawgeous!!!!

(Just saw the movie this afternoon!)


----------



## jacoby

help!  does anyone know what this bag is called and from which ligne?  how much does it retail for? 

http://angeljohn.multiply.com/photo...l_Gucci_Bottega_Prada_Ferragamo_YSL_etc...#13


----------



## phoebe_0526

For some reason, I could not open the link you posted.


----------



## Onederland

i wanted it too! i asked the Chanel on Rodeo Dr. in Beverly Hills, and they told me it was an old season.


----------



## drunky_krol

phoebe_0526 said:


> For some reason, I could not open the link you posted.


 same here...


----------



## jacoby

sorry ladies.  could you try again with this other link?

http://angeljohn.multiply.com/photo...ga_Prada_Ferragamo_YSL_...?replies_read=27#13

i'm so intrigued with this bag!


----------



## jellybeanz

It's requiring a user ID and password. Try saving it to your hard drive, then uploading from there.


----------



## jacoby

i've been trying for the last 30 minutes  tried your suggestion, jellybeanz, but when i tried uploading the image saved in my hard disk, the message coming out is "invalid file"


----------



## mmmpurses!

You have to click on 'go advanced' then scroll to 'manage attachments' click on that and upload the files that way.


----------



## jacoby

i tried again but it still wont work, i give up!!!!  thanks for the help ladies


----------



## Cyndee

I recently acquired a beige Chanel Jumbo flap bag with *black* hardware.  It has a 7 digit serial number that begins with a 3, so I believe that makes it from about the 1998-99 season.  It's very unsual in itself that it has the black hardware, but also the bag is very soft and not so structured like other jumbo bags.  The quilts feel very puffy, and pillow-like if that makes any sense and the bag itself is quite 'squishy'.   The leather does not feel like lambskin.  I would like to identify what the leather might be.  Anybody have any knowledge?  I'd really appreciate any assistance anyone could provide.  Here are a couple of pics that might help.....


----------



## Savannah

it looks like lamb to me. 
what a pretty bag, congrats!


----------



## asl_bebes

Can't help you with the leather type but it's a gorgeous piece!  Looks in great shape too!


----------



## Cyndee

Savannah said:


> it looks like lamb to me.
> what a pretty bag, congrats!


 
Yeah, it was kinda hard to capture the texture and character of the leather.  I was wondering if it was lamb and it's the soft structure of the bag that's throwing me or if it's a different leather as well like maybe deerskin.


----------



## ceci

Beautiful new acquisition, Cyndee! 
I remember one TPFer posted this one last year. That's White XL Jumbo with black hardware. 
Maybe you can check the photos in the reference library.


----------



## Cyndee

ceci said:


> Beautiful new acquisition, Cyndee!
> I remember one TPFer posted this one last year. That's White XL Jumbo with black hardware.
> Maybe you can check the photos in the reference library.



Oh right!  That's Beautilicious.  Maybe I'll pm her to ask if she knows...thanks!


----------



## hellokitty4506

Hi.. i've been wanting to buy this style but don't know what the model name is and how much it costs?Can anybody please tell me any information on it? Please help me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## I-shop

ehmmm..I saw this on ebay... and they have in beige and pink.. don't know the name..sorry can't be any help


----------



## Souzie

I'm not sure of the correct name, but it's known as the "Charlotte" bag from SATC.  I got the pochette version for $875 so I'm guessing that one would be close to 1K?


----------



## CaliforniaGal

ah I was thinking of your question and I saw one .. think it is the
Biarritz..


----------



## mayko

Hi ladies, I just found this pic and I fell in love with it. 
I was wondering what is the spec for the bag? 

TIA


----------



## karman

That's the med/large classic flap. I can't tell whether it's lambskin or caviar though.


----------



## mayko

karman said:


> That's the med/large classic flap. I can't tell whether it's lambskin or caviar though.



I thought it was the small one, because it looks tiny on her  Do you know what colour is it? purple?


----------



## karman

Yes...from the picture it is purple. I am 100% sure it's not the small flap. It is more square.


----------



## Smoothoprter

It's the 2006 medium classic flap in caviar in violet.


----------



## mayko

Smoothoprter said:


> It's the 2006 medium classic flap in caviar in violet.



Thanks  I was wondering how much is it? and does it still available?


----------



## Aurora

No, its not availble in stores anymore, you can keep a lookout on ebay. Make sure you post it in the authencity thread first. They go for way more than retail now, could be 2k and above.


----------



## Smoothoprter

It is sold out.  Your only hope is eBay.  But apparently this is EVERYONE's HG (Holy Grail) bag and so you'll have a bidding war on your hands when you find it.


----------



## mayko

Smoothoprter said:


> It is sold out.  Your only hope is eBay.  But apparently this is EVERYONE's HG (Holy Grail) bag and so you'll have a bidding war on your hands when you find it.



they don't have anything on ebay right now. probably i need to check it more often. however, i'm not willing to pay 2x or 3x above the retail price... I might look at the latest purple color, from 2008 season...

I was wondering what took me so long to realize such a beautifulll bagggg


----------



## jamiekinco

Hi ladies - does it look *too* beach-y to use as a regular tote, or the smaller one as a handbag?  It's so cute and the price is right!
Jamie


----------



## sweetierene

Hi guys, I just saw Jag posted this bag from a lovely sales, Lisa. I am thinking to get this bag myself, but need some info of this bag. I would like to know what year is this bag released? and size as well? TIA!!


----------



## Nat

Nope, never seen it before. Very unique though.


----------



## sweetierene

I couldn't find any info regarding this bag as well. When very first time this bag caught my eye...I had a picture in my mind..python swallows a rabbit...and this is how this bag from. But I just LOVE this sexy pix of this bag I have in my mind


----------



## Nat

Haha, that's too funny! 

I think there's a similar one like this in the reference library, but without the rabbit  I will try to find it for you, be right back.


----------



## pinkypie9553

sorry i haven't seen it


----------



## Nat

A little later than expected because of the downtime of the forum, but I've found 2 similar styles, one from 2007: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/please-post-your-exotic-chanel-items-here-199815.html#post4251244

and one from 2006: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/please-post-your-exotic-chanel-items-here-199815.html#post4257785

But like I said, no rabbit in sight


----------



## Everlong

wow! what a luxurious mixture of materials.


----------



## sweetierene

Thank you for your efforts beautylicious!!!! I have looked through our library reference before, and my best guess is end of 2006 or early 2007. I am not a very exotic lover but will give it a shot since I have that FUNNY and SEXY picture in my mind...python and rabbit fur...LOL!!


----------



## misstrashe

hey guys, i hope you're all staying cool in the weather. anyways, i was browsing my favorite celebrity gossip websites, and saw this picture of kim kardashian holding a chanel bag. i think it's absolutely adorable... can you ladies help identify this bag? what style /year is it? and if i can possibly get it now! (not on ebay) thanks!!!

PS: i got a summer fashion internship at conde nast!!!


----------



## lizz

Kim looks so cute there. Sorry, don't have any info on the bag, but I love it!


----------



## sisca

Its called Chanel Rodeo Drive. The chain is gold but not metal, kinda lightweight (maybe resin). Hope this helps.


----------



## misstrashe

thank you! i wonder if it's still around.


----------



## sinny1

^ yes im pretty sure it is!


----------



## misstrashe

sinny1 said:


> ^ yes im pretty sure it is!



thanks!! i wonder if it's possibly on sale!! and how lightweight it is. i guess i'll call around!!


----------



## radhika

misstrashe said:


> hey guys, i hope you're all staying cool in the weather. anyways, i was browsing my favorite celebrity gossip websites, and saw this picture of kim kardashian holding a chanel bag. i think it's absolutely adorable... can you ladies help identify this bag? what style /year is it? and if i can possibly get it now! (not on ebay) thanks!!!
> 
> PS: i got a summer fashion internship at conde nast!!!



Way to Go! congrats on the internship


----------



## habanerita

Congratulations......H


----------



## shere3n

hey girls!

do catch Get Smart starring Anne Hathaway !!
there are these two scenes with her, wearing a gorgeous pair of sunnies, and two white Chanel bags!


----------



## AJC

Browsing through Chanel website I saw this beauty and my desire to befriend her (bordering on possession) is growing the more and more I look at her.

But I don't know her name and I was hoping your wast knowledge of Chanel would be able to come to rescue! Pretty please 

(And if you happened to know the price / estimate of it that would be fabulous)


----------



## pond23

^^^ This is the In & Out flap in purple. It retails for $2850. I have it in bordeaux and I absolutely love it.


----------



## AJC

pond23 said:


> ^^^ This is the In & Out flap in purple. It retails for $2850. I have it in bordeaux and I absolutely love it.




Thanks Pond23! Is it pretty roomy? I'm starting to save for it right now 

BTW: who's the fluffy cuteness in your avatar?


----------



## Beach Bum

I have that bag in black..its VERY ROOMY...holds tons of stufff


----------



## pond23

AJC said:


> Thanks Pond23! Is it pretty roomy? I'm starting to save for it right now
> 
> BTW: who's the fluffy cuteness in your avatar?


 
^^^ Jill's right! It is very roomy! It is a moderately large size flap-tote. It is approx. 14.5" x 10.5" x 4".

The bunny in my avatar is Puff Puff, my female holland lop. And the bunny in my signature is Yum Yum, my male mini lop. I also have a third bunny Bunn Bunn, a female mini lop. 

Hope you get the bag!


----------



## Clandy

I have this bag in purple (as pictured on the Chanel website).  I love the color and the bag is quite roomy.  I have not used mine yet but can't wait.


----------



## AJC

Thank you all, Ladies! I hope they'll have it in purple at their 57th St. store here in NYC -- altough I banned myself from shopping I can't resist this one, such a stunner! next month... next month... (be good AJC!)

Pond -- WOW what a bunny family you have! Love the names too


----------



## lovincollectin

What a beautiful bag....I have a white one just like it with black hardware.  It is so soft a squishy.........the amazing thing is how well the leather has held up.   For mine to be white, there is no yellowing of color transfer.   I really love it and baby it because the leather is so soft.  I am quite sure if is lambskin!!!!!


----------



## missisa07

That LOOKS like lambskin to me, but obviously since none of us can actually FEEL the bag it's hard.

I called the Chanel 800 number the other day, and it's really surprising what they are able to look up in their database (even things as far as the early 90's according to the lady that helped me).  It would help a lot if you already have the style number of the bag, but if not perhaps you could just describe it to them and tell them what year it's from and they can try to look it up in the database.  They have pictures of bags as well as descriptions of bags in their database, so it's a really good resource.  Good luck!


----------



## rainbowchick

it's a great show isnt it!?!?

i think she had the white gst/pst? and a white flap?.. gorgeous!


----------



## kara_n

lol, the first thing my brother did when he came home from seeing that film was tell me he saw white chanel bags & sunglasses ... i have trained his eye well ...


----------



## forchanel

I noticed all of the Chanel items too!  But she was also wearing Chanel earrings in one scene!!!


----------



## hpb2c

uhhh! anne hathaway looks soooooo good in chanel! i love it!


----------



## fabbag

yes, she did wear chanel earrings too... she was really fun to watch... love her


----------



## mpark46

I know it's vintage, just wondering what it's called. 
(photo taken from ebay - not mine).


----------



## Michele

Back in the vintage Chanel days the bags did not have names as they do now.


----------



## mpark46

Oh, ok. Thanks! I missed out on this one


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey there - I'm interested in the bag on the bottom left with the square details/sequins - I think it came in a black or denim stripe & is from S/S or Resort 08 - can someone clarify & do you know what it was called?  Does anyone have this bag - is it very fragile?  Thank you!! it's such a cute different flap but I've never seen it IRL


----------



## tifferz1978

I don't know what the bag is called, but it is from Cruise 07/08 & is on sale right now at the Chanel Bev Hills boutique.  Just saw it on Friday!


----------



## fannaticsydney

it is fragile, basically the white things is stiched to fabric, if u sling to ur shoulder, it easily rub off i guess


----------



## fannaticsydney

i borrow ebay pics to give u more ideas on the bag:


----------



## fannaticsydney




----------



## fannaticsydney




----------



## fannaticsydney




----------



## fannaticsydney




----------



## fannaticsydney




----------



## fannaticsydney




----------



## Poshhoney

They have one in the Manchester branch in Selfridges, but it's still full price.


----------



## NY_fashionista

My SA Kiet had it on sale a few weeks ago. Give him a call and see if it's still available: (713) 850-0055.


----------



## clee1128

Bloomingdale's Chestnut Hill, MA, I think it's 30% off or maybe more for July 2nd.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies!! This is the first time I'm hanging out here! =) Just wondering if you could help me identify the name of this bag... I bought it awwwwwhile ago, I know it's limited edition, maybe from 2000?

TIA!!!


----------



## Nat

Hi and welcome to the Chanel forum!

Yes, this looks like the special Millenium, year 2000 edition.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you so, so much!


----------



## sjunky13

Hi, welcome to the Chanel forum!!! Thats a very intresting bag!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thanks, *sjunky13*! I have seen your posts on Hermes forum.


----------



## sjunky13

xiaoxiao said:


> Thanks, *sjunky13*! I have seen your posts on Hermes forum.


 Hehe, I love my Chanel , but I am loving the kelly and of course Birkin! lol . I want that grey Kelly


----------



## xiaoxiao

I know... Such a good deal too! You should totally get it!!! I'm pondering over a ostrich birkin myself. <sigh> Oops, can we talk about hermes in chanel threads?


----------



## sjunky13

Haha, this Chanel forum is great, people here are wonderful.I dont think anyone would care You should check out some bags while you are here. Hahaha. Do you have any flaps?


----------



## Nat

xiaoxiao said:


> I know... Such a good deal too! You should totally get it!!! I'm pondering over a ostrich birkin myself. <sigh> *Oops, can we talk about hermes in chanel threads*?


 
*NO, NEVER!! *


----------



## sjunky13

Hahaha , nice one Nath! I really do think the Chanel forum has the sweetest ,nicest people. I need to get aound more, lol


----------



## xiaoxiao

That's too funny!!! Yeah I used to be a big fan, but as you have read from Hermes forum, I need to fund my next H purchase! LOL. I am keeping a few though... including this briefcase: my mom used to use it to work! Here is a picture. =)


----------



## Nat

Oh, love the briefcase!! It looks shiny, is it patent or lambskin leather?


----------



## sjunky13

mmmmmmmmmmm. very nice! It looks patent. Ill take the Birkin in the back . HA


----------



## xiaoxiao

It is Patent!!!  I just love it. I always get a lot of compliments when I carry her... I remember when I mom bought it, I think it's back in the 80's or 90's? Anyhoo, I don't think Chanel does the briefcase as a regular basis so makes it even rarer. I just love it.


----------



## drunky_krol

ohhh never seen this bag bfore!, sure I learned something in this thread, It looks very cute also and I like the briefcase too.


----------



## Shasta

*I am in love with is unidentified bag that Charlotte carries in a scene in  the SATC movie.  It is a beige/tan satchel (no chains).  I cannot figure out how to post the movie clip.  Does anyone know what I am talking about?  Help!  TIA!*


----------



## Shasta

_*this is it!*_


----------



## Shasta

*No One?*


----------



## Nat

It's the Timeless CC Bowler. Lots of threads and pictures about it if you do a search. Here's a recent thread posted by jag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/a-couple-of-goodies-from-my-sa-322208.html


----------



## bagloversunite

The bowler comes in 3 sizes.  The largest size ($2995) lends itself best as a shoulder bag although it remains a snug and high fit under the arm.  Still, the calf leather is so soft and pliable that it molds well to your body.  It's also a great size for travel.  I have it in the most delicious dark chocolate brown from last season.  You'll love it!


----------



## Shasta

_*You two are fantastic!  Thank you!  Now I have to hunt one down asap!  THANK YOU!*_


----------



## yoganut

i think the bordeux one is very pretty


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hope u find one....it's a lovely bag!~


----------



## Majesticface71

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone know the name of this Chanel bag and, whether I can and, where I could purchase it? 

Many thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

This bag looks vintage to me, and therefore not in production. Where did you get this picture?


----------



## Swanky

it's very similar - sans the front pocket - to a Timeless Classic Tote if you want something that style and shape.


----------



## Celia_Hish

I've seen of these on ebay....i think there is only place to find, if not, consignment shops!~


----------



## geminibags

Hi Majesticface,

So this is the bag you were talking about. I got this from ebay. There's one available on ebay right now... but of course, have it authenticated first by the Chanel ladies. Good luck!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220257881243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## forchanel

http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...sia&pic=vanessa-hudgens-intelligentsia-10.jpg

It looks like Chanel but I'm not sure.  I love how it looks.  Can anyone identify it, or does anyone know if its on ebay or anything?  Thanks!


----------



## impulsive_

Im not a Chanel expert so I'll leave it you ladies. Is this a Chanel and if so which style??


----------



## sinny1

Looks like some sort of reissue tote. Very nice love her style!


----------



## sinny1

Oh man i was checking out more pics of this bag. Its TDF! Anyone can ID this please?


----------



## impulsive_

sinny1 said:


> Looks like some sort of reissue tote. Very nice love her style!



Thanks. 

I thought that and had a search but failed to see this on the forum.


Another pic:


----------



## impulsive_

sinny1 said:


> Oh man i was checking out more pics of this bag. Its TDF! Anyone can ID this please?



It really is.  It looks perfect for my first Chanel purchase if available.


----------



## sinny1

Im in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too! Lol hope we get more info, and you get to have ur 1st Chanel! This would be a nice start!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hm... it might be the new reissue computer case - Fall 2008.  It looks like metallic black.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yes it's really nice and i love it too! But not sure if it's a vintage tote, which i don't tink so.  Hope someone can help feed the info!~


----------



## MissV

interesting............this ones got all of the Chanel regulars in a stump...I wonder what it is too?


----------



## thegraceful1

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/can-anyone-identify-this-bag-327183.html


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^Thanks N.

Yes, I'm sure it's the reissue computer case in metallic black.


----------



## impulsive_

Thanks for the I.D.


----------



## danicky

I love it. Do you guys know how much it retails for?


----------



## sjunky13

4k


----------



## sinny1

^


----------



## sjunky13

yup. sick isnt it. Chanel is my crack!


----------



## sinny1

Thats just crazy.. Thanks for opening my eyes about the price, before i drooled over it too much..*Sjunky *always has the answers, you would be a great SA! lol


----------



## Syma

Wow! Now that is what I imagined the reissue totes to look like, a much better size IMO.


----------



## SaskiaS

ttp://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/celebs-w-chanel-bags-everywhere-no-chatting-please-12995-117.html

Just found this bag under the celeb reference site and its sooo nice  - entry 7534 - the tote from venessa ....?

Is it a new re issue tote?

I am lovin' it!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

It's the Reissue Computer Case.


----------



## drunky_krol

Wow! its actually gorgeous, and it looks it can be used for many things!!, it would be cool though to put the laptopt there! lol thnks for sharing ur find *SaskiaS*


----------



## cherripi

It's super cute! Looks like Marrissa's school bag from the OC. Anyone knows if it's still available in stores, where, and how much?


----------



## Jayne1

I love it too!  Is it still available?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

It's new, so it's just arriving in stores.  Price is $4K I think.


----------



## cherripi

^ Geeeeez $4K. Guess I'll have to pass then


----------



## thegraceful1

there are 2 other threads about it:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-d-on-bag-327215.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/can-anyone-identify-this-bag-327183.html


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Thank you for the information!  I love it... but it is a bit thin now that I see it from all sides.  (Talking myself out of it...  )


----------



## Celia_Hish

wow....4k for this bag? haha....i think i can only dream too!~


----------



## edrev95

i saw this great Chanel bag last June at the store but i don't know what it's called. Please post pics if u have any idea on what bag i'm describing...

it's a medium sized shoulder bag. color Black. with chain shoulder straps, shiny vinyl, with quilting i cannot describe, the bag looks wrinkled because of the quilting.

TIA!


----------



## Swanky

sounds like The Rock Ligne{?}

Is this similar?


----------



## poed0216

I cant seem to find the name of this?does anyone know?Spring/Summer 2007 I think? any thoughts on how to go about finding one?


----------



## gators

This is from the expandable line.  It would have been spring/summer 07.  I doubt this is available anymore.  I don't know if the Chanel 800# would be able to give you any information on what stores still have anything available from the expandable line or not.  Other than that I think ebay is your best option.  Good luck!


----------



## poed0216

gators said:


> This is from the expandable line.  It would have been spring/summer 07.  I doubt this is available anymore.  I don't know if the Chanel 800# would be able to give you any information on what stores still have anything available from the expandable line or not.  Other than that I think ebay is your best option.  Good luck!


I was afraid of that (ebay). Thank you for the advice. I wasn't even aware there was an 800# for Chanel!! Thanks again.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Didn't you already post this in the Chanel Shopping subforum?


----------



## socalgem

Does anyone know where you can find the earrings at?


----------



## Smoothoprter

socalgem said:


> Does anyone know where you can find the earrings at?


 
On eBay.  They are from a previous season 2007 - unless they brought them back?


----------



## sjunky13

what earrings were they?


----------



## the_lvlady

There were a LOT of Chanels in that movie! I loved it!


----------



## star_dust

Can you girls (who have watched the movie)post the Chanel pieces from it?


----------



## kwongkittiroch

I loved this movie!  Hilarious and Anne Hathaway looked fantastic! 
Two thumbs up!  haha.
Anyway, I thought she carried the white GST and a Reissue tote but could be totally wrong.  
I loved her jackets in the movie!


----------



## edrev95

thanks for the reply... but no that's not it. it has a small chanel logo on the flap and the flap also has "crinkled" effect


----------



## Souzie

Hmmm...one of the graphic edge flaps?


----------



## edrev95

Nice! you got it xsouzie!!! it's the first one...can you please tell me what it's called and how much is it? THanks =)


----------



## Souzie

It's the graphic edge accordian flap.  It retails for $2250.00


----------



## edrev95

Thanks so much for the info =)


----------



## Souzie

No worries.  Glad to help!


----------



## chinkchick

kwongkittiroch said:


> Anyway, I thought she carried the white GST and a Reissue tote but could be totally wrong.



Yeah, that's what I saw too =)

I thought this movie was really good and ridiculously funny. I can't wait til it comes out on DVD!


----------



## LOVELINDT

OMG i noticed allt he chanel items too!!! everytime i saw a chanel item i nudged my boyfriend


----------



## w.y.h

Hi Chanel ladies,

I need a help here. I have got this Chanel Bag a few years back but the authenticity sticker inside has came off and I have thrown away its original box as I remembered the box was really huge. 

Now I am not sure which of these 2 authenticity cards (or both is not a mtach) that I have of my Chanel bags belong to this bag.

Any of you ladies out there familiar with this model and in which year/season it is from and hence able to determine the authenticity card number? As I am thinking to sell this bag so I think it is important to find its authenticity card especially since its sticker has came off.

Many many thanks in advance for your kind help .


----------



## missisa07

kwongkittiroch said:


> I loved this movie!  Hilarious and Anne Hathaway looked fantastic!
> Two thumbs up!  haha.
> Anyway, I thought she carried the white GST and a Reissue tote but could be totally wrong.
> I loved her jackets in the movie!


Yep, she carried a white GST, white sunnies, earrings, and a reissue tote.  When I was watching the movie I was so excited to see so many Chanels lol!  

PS: There was a thread like this made earlier.  If you do a search on "Get Smart" in the Chanel subforum it should come up.


----------



## Smoothoprter

It cannot be a white reissue tote because the chain had leather interwoven AND the drop was longer than a reissue tote.  I really think it was a white caviar jumbo.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here are the earrings she wore:


----------



## Smoothoprter

I cannot say for sure but I suspect it's the 7 series card.  Hopefully somebody else will know for sure.


----------



## wen1987

hehe i noticed the white chanel and the sunnies too  she was gorgeous in the movie i just love her! and chanel! hahaha


----------



## kwongkittiroch

It looks older so I'm guessing it's the 7 series as well.  Mon is the expert so I would go with that! 

Although I noticed the two cards have different fonts (the 2s are different on the cards). Not sure why that is?  Maybe the year?  

Is there any part of the hologram that remains?


----------



## aftermathmathic

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140251118264&_trksid=p2759.l1259

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120285525783

Hey babes, i am not very sure how to authenticate chanel bag and i m interested in these 2. Please guide me along to see if this is real.


----------



## kwongkittiroch

Oh Mon, you're totally right!   Sorry, my bad.:shame:


----------



## Smoothoprter

kwongkittiroch said:


> It looks older so I'm guessing it's the 7 series as well. Mon is the expert so I would go with that!
> 
> Although I noticed the two cards have different fonts (the 2s are different on the cards). Not sure why that is?  Maybe the year?
> 
> Is there any part of the hologram that remains?


 
Good observation.  It's hard to tell for sure because her picture is blurry.  

To the original poster, does the 7 series card give off a rainbow hue?


----------



## Cheryl

Smoothoprter said:


> Here are the earrings she wore:



Ohhhhhh I  those earrings...


----------



## yoga1566

There is definitely a rainbow hue on the 7 series card, you can see it in the picture...


----------



## thegraceful1

I will say the 7 series as I had the bowler version of this ligne and mine started w/ 8.


----------



## w.y.h

Hi Mon,

Yup, the 7 series has that rainbow hue. The 9 series does not. Waow... you gals are amazing I never notice this at all....




Smoothoprter said:


> Good observation.  It's hard to tell for sure because her picture is blurry.
> 
> To the original poster, does the 7 series card give off a rainbow hue?


----------



## w.y.h

Hi kwongkittiroch,

Waow, again I never notice the different fonts too... Really really good observaion 

No, there is totally no hologram that remains. My sister used the bag for sometime and she does not know the important of the hologram. I think it came of while the bag was with her and she said she could have just peeled all of it and threw it away Thinking it was rubbish?).....sigh....




kwongkittiroch said:


> It looks older so I'm guessing it's the 7 series as well.  Mon is the expert so I would go with that!
> 
> Although I noticed the two cards have different fonts (the 2s are different on the cards). Not sure why that is?  Maybe the year?
> 
> Is there any part of the hologram that remains?


----------



## w.y.h

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for the replies....

So most of you think it is the 7 series?


----------



## Swanky

aftermathmathic said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140251118264&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120285525783
> 
> Hey babes, i am not very sure how to authenticate chanel bag and i m interested in these 2. Please guide me along to see if this is real.


 
please post in the Authenticate This Chanel thread provided in the Chanel Shopping Forum.
Your question isn't really relevant to this thread


----------



## kwongkittiroch

I would have the bag authenticated on the "Authenticate your chanel" forum before placing it on ebay.  That way you can be sure of your listing. 
If the 7 series card has a rainbow hue, then it is most likely a fake card.  
And it might be my computer, but does the 9 series card have a plastic wrap over it? 
If I were you, I would definitely have the girls in the authenticate this chanel thread take a look for peace of mind.   You don't want to risk bad feedback b/c you unknowingly listed an authentic bag with a fake hologram card. 
Good luck!


----------



## thegraceful1

kwongkittiroch said:


> *I would have the bag authenticated on the "Authenticate your chanel" forum before placing it on ebay. That way you can be sure of your listing. *
> *If the 7 series card has a rainbow hue, then it is most likely a fake card. *
> And it might be my computer, but does the 9 series card have a plastic wrap over it?
> If I were you, I would definitely have the girls in the authenticate this chanel thread take a look for peace of mind.  You don't want to risk bad feedback b/c you unknowingly listed an authentic bag with a fake hologram card.
> Good luck!


 
Agreed, rainbow hues on an authenticity card means fake card.


----------



## w.y.h

Is this really true? Because I bought all my Chanel bags personally from Chanel boutiques here at Ngee Ann City, Singapore so I am 100% sure they are authentic. It is just that I mixed up the cards so I do not know which one is belonging to this particular one. 

The 9 series has a plastic wrap because I kept the 2 cards together on the same plastic wraps. The other card belong to my mom's bag. I have the exact model (but smaller, in black, my mom is in red color, we bought at the same time) and I just checked today my card is the 9 series. So I suppose the answer to my question is the 7 series? Am I right?

Thank you so much ladies for helping me out on this .





kwongkittiroch said:


> I would have the bag authenticated on the "Authenticate your chanel" forum before placing it on ebay.  That way you can be sure of your listing.
> * If the 7 series card has a rainbow hue, then it is most likely a fake card.*
> And it might be my computer, but does the 9 series card have a plastic wrap over it?
> If I were you, I would definitely have the girls in the authenticate this chanel thread take a look for peace of mind.   You don't want to risk bad feedback b/c you unknowingly listed an authentic bag with a fake hologram card.
> Good luck!


----------



## kwongkittiroch

It's true unfortunately about the rainbow hue.  There's a section on the Chanel forum titled "Chanel Authenticity Tips" that will give you some more information.  
I suspect the font on the numbers is also incorrect which would suggest a fake card as well.   However, I'm not an expert. 

Please post pictures in the Authenticate this Chanel thread.  The lovely ladies there will help you without judgement.   

You'll need pictures:
1. The bag (front, back, bottom, sides, inside)
2. A sticky residue where the sticker used to be (if it's there)
3. Clear pictures of both authenticity cards you have questions about
4. Any zipper pulls or hardware, and if you can get it, the back of the zipper head
5. The back of the CC turnlock closure showing the screws
6. The Chanel and Made in Italy/France stamps

The close up pictures will be easier to take in macro mode or the icon with the flower on your camera.

It's possible that neither of these cards belongs to the bag you want to sell too!  

I'm sure the bags you have are authentic.  Don't worry, it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Rainbow hue on card means the card is fake.


----------



## w.y.h

Oh My God, I better check with my mom and sister if they know about this.
We have Chanel bags and always borrowed from one another hence the mixed up cards and so on. I am 100% sure my bags are authentic as I aways bought them from Chanel boutiques but I better check with my mother and sister if they had unknowingly bought a fake Chanel and hence the existence of this 1 fake card. 

Thank you so much ladies (especially kwongkittiroch and Smoothoprter) for spotting this, otherwise I would not have known ever about this.




kwongkittiroch said:


> It's true unfortunately about the rainbow hue.  There's a section on the Chanel forum titled "Chanel Authenticity Tips" that will give you some more information.
> I suspect the font on the numbers is also incorrect which would suggest a fake card as well.   However, I'm not an expert.
> 
> Please post pictures in the Authenticate this Chanel thread.  The lovely ladies there will help you without judgement.
> 
> You'll need pictures:
> 1. The bag (front, back, bottom, sides, inside)
> 2. A sticky residue where the sticker used to be (if it's there)
> 3. Clear pictures of both authenticity cards you have questions about
> 4. Any zipper pulls or hardware, and if you can get it, the back of the zipper head
> 5. The back of the CC turnlock closure showing the screws
> 6. The Chanel and Made in Italy/France stamps
> 
> The close up pictures will be easier to take in macro mode or the icon with the flower on your camera.
> 
> It's possible that neither of these cards belongs to the bag you want to sell too!
> 
> I'm sure the bags you have are authentic.  Don't worry, it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## styloboy

Can someone tell what necklace this is and what the retail price of this is?


----------



## Smoothoprter

styloboy said:


> Can someone tell what necklace this is and what the retail price of this is?


 
This is the "Souveniers" or aka "Eiffel Tower" necklace and I believe it's either 2004 or 2005 and not available in stores anymore.  There are a ton of fakes on eBay so stay away unless you know how to spot the authentic ones.  You should expect to be in the thousands of dollars for one if you find the authentic deal on eBay.  You can check out the Chanel Authenticity Tips thread (page 2) for tips on finding the real deal.

ETA:  Anne Hathaway is wearing TWO separate necklaces in that picture... a faul pearl Chanel strand, and the Chanel Eiffel tower necklace.


----------



## styloboy

Smoothoprter said:


> This is the "Souveniers" or aka "Eiffel Tower" necklace and I believe it's either 2004 or 2005 and not available in stores anymore. There are a ton of fakes on eBay so stay away unless you know how to spot the authentic ones. You should expect to be in the thousands of dollars for one if you find the authentic deal on eBay. You can check out the Chanel Authenticity Tips thread (page 2) for tips on finding the real deal.
> 
> ETA: Anne Hathaway is wearing TWO separate necklaces in that picture... a faul pearl Chanel strand, and the Chanel Eiffel tower necklace.


 
Ok, hope to find one before August 11th. my best friend fell in love with it and would like it for her B-day, any chance of getting one before that date don't know how rare they areush:


----------



## peace911_1

Chances are you won't be able to find one, because if I had one I would never let it go. And it's from Cruise 2006.


----------



## AnayasMom

Im sure if you look around good enough you will find it. You will be suprised what a little research will get you.


----------



## kwongkittiroch

Ebay, but these have been faked to pieces!  Beware!


----------



## drunky_krol

well if its hard to get, you can always get a newer version of it that i have posted in other thread but I just like the lipstick charm so much and i wanna share that i found this on the chanel website and since i cant afford it now its a pleasure to show it for some1 interested in buyin it! 












i dont know wuts the retail on this one, it looks pretty much alike of course NO eiffel tower and no camelia!! but its like another chanel side of charms! it looks cool though and it will/is available.


----------



## bronzebeauti

I love these... With my bad luck they are probally old.... However i would like to purchase these if i can find them..please help if you know!! TIA!!!!


----------



## Lady*Blue

Nice glasses!! Sorry, I can't help identify them

When the search function comes back up, there are several threads pertaining to Chanel sunglasses. I'm sure you will find your answer there.

Good luck


----------



## MissKaylie

Hi,

Anyone happens to have seen this Chanel before? Could you please let me know what's the name and, if possible, how much is it sold for?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Savannah

it's from the rock collection, the material is vinyl. don't remember the price, around $1500.


----------



## hipnycmom

It's the rock flap, smallest size. It was released last year if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Minnie

they are nice!!


----------



## kwongkittiroch

I'm not really a fan of hers but the sunnies look great!


----------



## MissKaylie

Thanks so much Savannah & Hipnycmom!


----------



## bagaholic77

Hi girls, 

Can you please help me identify this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170244903984

The description and the dimentions are very confusing. It says 226 but the measurements don't match. Also is this an accodion flap? 

Thank you...


----------



## Nat

I noticed you also posted this in the Authenticate This Chanel thread. The seller needs to post lots more pictures, as Sophie recommended. But it looks like the accordion flap to me.


----------



## Julierose

Please tell me what size Flap Jessica Alba is carrying....is this the Small, (9 inches long), or the Medium (10 inches long)?
THANKS in advance!!!


----------



## shadowyi

Medium I believe? I saw this exact picture on a listing for a medium on eBay.


----------



## IntlSet

I'm not sure if Jessica Alba's height, but the bag on her looks like the small flap does on me...


----------



## Nat

^ I agree with Annie, looks like the small flap to me as well.


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

I am pretty sure its a medium. A wonderful Pfer (u know who you are ) taught me to count the quilts on the flap that way you cant never go wrong. On a small flap, there 6 diamond quilts and on a medium flap there are 7


----------



## Julierose

THANKS GUYS!  I am still waiting to exchange my small flap for a Medium, and I was wondering what the Medium would look like .  I like how that flap looks on Jessica, I think it's the small flap also, I love it, but I think for the price, I want it just a TAD bigger ya know?


----------



## love_purse

anyone know name of this necklace and retail price???


----------



## Nat

It's too small to see and I can't enlarge your picture. Could you please post a larger one?


----------



## love_purse

hope this one is better~
if not. can someone tell me how to post pix straight? instead of uploading it???


----------



## Regina07

I think it's a medium as well.  It's well-proportioned on her, too!  Not too small, not too big ... as they say "It's just right!"


----------



## DD101

If you open a photobucket account (free),the pictures should come bigger. Mine always do.


----------



## mpark46

Sorry, I did several searches, but couldn't find this one. I'm sure many of you ladies have this one.

Could you please identify the line this comes from, as well as the name of this bag?

Thanks so much!


----------



## mpark46

anybody?


----------



## kwongkittiroch

I don't know the name.  Sorry.  But it's pretty!


----------



## iluvluxe

Is this the Puzzle Quilt Vinyl tote?


----------



## bagsjunkie

I think this is called "graphite edge" line. (CMIIW)


----------



## finer things

It's my first... and definitely not last, LOL.

Here is the eBay auction number: 170241409402

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swanky

hi!  Can you post photos or a link so it's more convenient for us?
Thanks and welcome!


----------



## finer things

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170241409402&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007

Smart seller, write-protected pics for easy copying... 
Hope this makes it easy!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## finer things

Swanky!  How'd u do that?


----------



## thegraceful1

It looks like a vintage tote.


----------



## Swanky

:ninja:


----------



## Nat

^ LOL!

I agree with grace: it's a vintage lambskin tote. The vintage styles didn't have any names.


----------



## finer things

Thanks, ladies.    You are always helpful!


----------



## kwongkittiroch

Congrats on your tote!  It's a beauty!


----------



## floodette

i have something like that (but mine's a lot softer and not that stiff). mine's a vintage from 5 series.


----------



## sheryllong2001

Hi Guys! Just got this from a friend, though am having a hard time figuring out what model this is, hope you could help out a newbie
http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w138/sheryllong2001/?action=view&current=080908_2380.jpg


----------



## hipnycmom

Hi the link doesn't work for me


----------



## sheryllong2001

http://sheryllong2001.multiply.com/photos/album/147/Chanel

Hi pls try this one! thanks so much!


----------



## kwongkittiroch

vintage flap?


----------



## bagnut

Good Morning.  Purchased these two beautiful Chanels in 2002.  Would love to know the style names of both.  Thanks in advance.  

http://s522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/?action=view&current=IMG_0254.jpg


http://s522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/?action=view&current=IMG_0256.jpg

http://s522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/?action=view&current=IMG_0255.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

bagnut said:


> Good Morning. Purchased these two beautiful Chanels in 2002. Would love to know the style names of both. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://s522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/?action=view&current=IMG_0254.jpg
> 
> 
> http://s522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/?action=view&current=IMG_0256.jpg
> 
> http://s522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/?action=view&current=IMG_0255.jpg


 

Congrats, they're beautiful totes, but so you know not all Chanel bags "have names",specially the older styles, the first one is a Caviar leather tote, and second one is a patent leather chocolate bar tote.


----------



## bagnut

thegraceful1 said:


> Congrats, they're beautiful totes, but so you know not all Chanel bags "have names",specially the older styles, the first one is a Caviar leather tote, and second one is a patent leather chocolate bar tote.


 

LOL, Chanel Babies with no names, noooooo.  Thanks.  Although, I joined the forum in 2006, I have been intrigued with the wonderful names.  Thanks for your reply.  I actually have the black patent wallet that matches the patent tote.  Love this forum.  Thanks


----------



## seahorseinstripes

dunno the name, but they're lovely


----------



## dreamcherry

I love this black patent bag... if this were still available I would buy it immediately!


----------



## bagnut

dreamcherry said:


> I love this black patent bag... if this were still available I would buy it immediately!


 
Believe it or not, I  have never used it, so lately I have been shopping in my closet.  Glad you like it.


----------



## dreamcherry

bagnut said:


> Believe it or not, I  have never used it, so lately I have been shopping in my closet.  Glad you like it.



LOL, We're quite alike... Yesterday, I was shopping in my closet too!


----------



## bagnut

dreamcherry said:


> LOL, We're quite alike... Yesterday, I was shopping in my closet too!


 

What did you find?


----------



## dreamcherry

I found a coat which I bought 2 years ago - I've never used it and it still had it's pricetags... $280. I remember that I purchased it for going to the opera with my date. But unfortunately I never went to the opera that day...
I found some Prada trousers in white - I can't even remember buying them! :shame:
And off course lots of clothes I've not worn for a long time. Plus, there is this D&G belt I've missed for long time!


----------



## bagnut

dreamcherry said:


> I found a coat which I bought 2 years ago - I've never used it and it still had it's pricetags... $280. I remember that I purchased it for going to the opera with my date. But unfortunately I never went to the opera that day...
> I found some Prada trousers in white - I can't even remember buying them! :shame:
> And off course lots of clothes I've not worn for a long time. Plus, there is this D&G belt I've missed for long time!


 

LOL We are alike!!!


----------



## frizz

In May of this year I bought a set of three Chanel brooches and I was wondering if you could help me identify what collection they would belong to. I've not seen the set on the official website so I don't know if the set would belong to some kind of cruise collection.

One of the oins is starshaped and the other two are sort of flower shaped with different coloured glass stones.


----------



## Nat

Hi, every Chanel costume jewelry piece has an oval makers mark, which will show the year and season it was made.

Pictures of your brooches would be very helpful. Hopefully we can name the collection they're from.


----------



## lovekoobabags

thank you! I love it! How much does it retail for?


----------



## Souzie

Hmmm...kind of hard to tell from that angle, but I think it might be the perforated east west flap...


----------



## Smoothoprter

Actually to me it looks like suede.  You're best bet is eBay.


----------



## Swanky

it does look like a suede Mademoiselle yes?


----------



## feathersky

Does anyone know the name of this bag or from what season?

thanks


----------



## Smoothoprter

It's recent, either from SS2008 or Cruise 2007/2008.


----------



## daisykelvin

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it does look like a suede Mademoiselle yes?


Agree definitely mademoiselle


----------



## lovekoobabags

Yup it's definitely the suede type...thanks everyone!


----------



## DollyAntics

Hope the attachment works!


----------



## Mrs Peel

Hallo,
I'm considering buying one of these Tote bags. Please would you tell me what they are called? Also, if anyone has similar bags already, how they are for weight, if they are easy to carry, etc.? TIA!


----------



## kwongkittiroch

Not sure.  It's cute though!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Well they are both vintage and CHANEL did not start naming their bags until about 2005.  They would just be considered caviar totes.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Yup, it's a little too small to tell if there's a logo on it, 'cos it doesn't exactly look like any of the fabric bags I've seen from Chanel... But then again, I haven't been a fabric bag person. The chain doesn't exactly scream Chanel to me too...


----------



## drunky_krol

not sure either. u have other angles of pictures, havent seen this fabric color in chanel yet.


----------



## feathersky

Do you the name?  I'm trying to see if it's still available.


----------



## brunettetiger

I was lurking in the celeb thread, and came across this Chanel beauty
What is it called and can it still be found?   Do you think it would serve the purpose as a great workbag to carry files and small laptop?  Thank you! bt


----------



## brunettetiger

found an even bigger picture!


----------



## Nat

It's a current style and it's called the Reissue Computer Case. Retail price somewhere around $4000.

This thread will get closed because this question has been asked a lot. 
Here's another thread about it: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/can-anyone-identify-this-bag-327183.html


----------



## brunettetiger

ok, thank you!
sorry mods didn't mean to clutter the forum!


----------



## Jayne1

It's extremely narrow.  You can't see that in these pics.  I was  hoping it would open up more, then it would have been perfect!


----------



## ldldb

Hi everyone,  i've been hearing about this smaller reissue tote and am thinking it might be a better alternative for me than the patent gst. This tote is not the same as the readily available reissue tote (the one referred to as a camera bag by some stores) that has a full zipper closure at the top. this one that i'm trying to identify supposedly has a tab with a mademoiselle lock, an open pocket on one side, and two separate compartments on the inside + a center zipped compartment (same setup as the gst). it also has the reissue chain that loops through both sides of the tote. it's supposed to not be much bigger than the jumbo flap but a little less deep than the jumbo....is this ringing any bell for anyone

my sa sent me a pic of it (at least we think it's the bag i've been hearing about) from her buy book but i'm really hoping one of you has an actual pic or has any kind of feedback on it if you've seen it. so far i believe it comes in metallic black and dk silver, and the retail is around 3xxx. none of my sas have the bag in their stores so i'm sorta stumped. i've tried to search for it at tpf but have come up with nada. any intel you have for me would be much appreciated! TIA.


----------



## shoog

Hi there,

It might be the reissue laptop tote? the one Vanessa Hudgens was wearing

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/is-this-the-reissue-accordion-tote-352276.html

a pic of it is posted #15
Hope I've helped


----------



## ldldb

thank you thank you!!!


----------



## dreamz905

hey larkie,

they had this available in NM at paramus, NJ.
there were 2 sizes of this bag.
i think the colors were metallic silver and metallic black.
my SA there is jennifer chen and I LOVE HER!
unfortunately, they're closed on sundays, but i hope you find the bag!

linda


----------



## ldldb

Thanks Linda! Yess I've bought bags from jenn b4. She is great!!

Btw do you remember if the smaller tote had a bar running across the top of the tote? And was the larger tote really big (as big as baby cabas)? Thx!


----------



## ldldb

ok my super SA has come through for me, lol! thought i'd post the info here in case anyone is as confused as i was:

*2.55 computer case*: mlle lock at top. Dimensions are 30cm x 39.5cm x 7cm and retails for $3895.

*2.55 large accordion reissue tote*: lock is at bottom.  Dimensions are 28.5cm  
x 28cm x 7.5cm, in black or dark silver, $3195.

*2.55 jumbo accordion reissue tote*: Size 28cm x 35.5 cm x 7.5 cm, available in black and dark  brown, $3995.


----------



## ChanelBabe23

My mom has been wanting a certain chanel bag for a while now. We don't have a boutique anywhere close to us, so there is not really anywhere to look. Its a bag that is on the bigger size. She said it has sort of a "belt" around the middle of it with the CC logo. Can someone tell me the name of it please? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Swanky

sounds like the popular fake that people post photos of on here from time to time to be honest.
I can't think of a truly 'belted' bag off the top of my head


----------



## ChanelBabe23

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> sounds like the popular fake that people post photos of on here from time to time to be honest.
> I can think of a truly 'belted' bag off the top of my head



Thank you. I was wondering the same thing. Supposedly a friend of hers bought one at a chanel boutique in miami I think. Does a black bag with a white stripe around the middle of it with the logo on it ring a bell? Thanks for any help. If a real one exists I would like to try to find her one.


----------



## NanamiRyu

^ I was going to say the Lockit from prefall has the "belt," as you can see from Chanel site...

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-calfskin-shopping-bag-with-door-latch-inspiration-clasp-1,1,14,9

But then I read the white stripe part!  Yeah, it does sound like the awful fake that's been around a lot like Swanky said.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

^ Yes, I thought it might be the one *NanamiRyu* was talking about.


----------



## feathersky

Hello, I'm looking to purchase a Chanel like this one, but I'm not sure where to go.  I am from Maryland and I now there are a couple of Chanel stores here - but I don't see this bag in the Chanel website.  Please help.

Maybe someone has this bag, I recently saw it in purple which I thought was really cute...but the one i saw was more shiny than this one in the pic.


----------



## Jahpson

Chanel mini flap is what it looks like. 

I like the Chanel boutique in McClean Virginia.


----------



## snowycoco

Is this lambskin or caviar?


----------



## Swanky

that's lamb, or even satin.
It's too shiny and smooth to be caviar.


----------



## samuelmorgan

the name of this Chanel?
I'd really appreciate it.






​


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I can't see a pic?


----------



## pinkcrazy

cant see pic..


----------



## samuelmorgan

I attached the photo here.


----------



## thegraceful1

This bag is from 2002 and there's no name for it other than hobo, but is also known as "the Olsen Bag", because of her carried it all the time.


----------



## samuelmorgan

I absolutely love the way it looks. The metal CC seems out of place to me but other than that, I'm in love.


----------



## kannewguy

Here's one current listing from ebay in case if you're interested
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Turquois...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lotusflwr

^ Is it just me.. or does it seem a little crazy that it's priced at 2200 given all the obvious surface dirt on the exterior?  I guess it can be cleaned, but still.. =\


----------



## Swanky

LOTS of threads on this bag already


----------



## Citrus08

Hi,

I am very new to Chanel, pls excuse me if I am asking a stupid question. 
Can any of you name the model of this BLACK CHANEL bag for me? Is it still available and how much was it? Many many thanks!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

The black Chanel is a Vintage Ligne square box satchel.  It was from 2006, and is no longer available.  I don't remember the price, sorry.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Citrus08

bulletproofsoul, Thank you so much! You are really very fast!!


----------



## Nat

Retail price, other styles and colors can be found in our reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-vintage-ligne-pieces-44434.html 

It's hard to find, but sometimes they do pop up on eBay. And if you're lucky, hidden in the stock room of the boutique. That's how some members found their VL bags this year.


----------



## Citrus08

Thanks Beautylicious! There are so many in the link!  They are lovely!


----------



## ericmcintire

Hello  My girlfriend bought this Chanel Tote bag at the Flea Market today and I was hoping some of you experts could help me figure out a little bit about it.   It looks very vintage and I couldn't find any identifying numbers to google.  Any information would be great, if you need more pics let me know! 

<img src="http://clutch-productions.com/chanel.jpg">
<img src="http://clutch-productions.com/chanel1.jpg">
<img src="http://clutch-productions.com/chanel2.jpg">


----------



## Michele

^^^^^ Sorry to tell you, but that is a fake bag.  If you want more info on why it is fake, post it in the Chanel authenticate thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-353798.html


----------



## ericmcintire

Really?? That's stinks  They made fakes even that long ago?  Crazy..  Well it's a nice fake, very nice leather and it's big enough for all her stuff (lots of it)


----------



## perruchin

ugly vintage fake, sorry your girlfriend thought she got a deal for a vintage bag..


----------



## ashleyjade

Help!! My SA in Paris has reserved this bag in brown for me and she says it is part of the 2008 collection, but a classic.  I can't find it anywhere.

If anyone knows what it looks like, please send me the link or post the photo of the bag.

I will be very grateful!!!


----------



## Nat

Did the SA describe the bag for you? Is it a flap or a tote? Lambskin, calfskin, patent, caviar, etc.?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

give us more info


----------



## rito511

I believe this code is for caviar tote with big CC logo. The reason I remember this because my friend asked me to check the bag out


----------



## rito511

Check this post *Is this bag available in the US?*

*Thats the bag *


----------



## Nat

^ It is, good job 

Here's the link of the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/is-this-bag-available-in-the-us-358994.html


----------



## ashleyjade

Hi All,

I found it! I love it.  Thanks to all of you who responded. I really love this forum!!!

Regards,

Ashley Jade


----------



## Citrus08

Hi....

Does anyone know what the name of the bag is? Any further information about this bag is greatly appreciated! I love it at first sight


----------



## thegraceful1

Is a gorgeous bag, and is from 2006 Ritz flap, and no longer avail, prob. ebay will be your best bet, seen a couple floating around there.


----------



## ClassyCoCo

can anyone tell me which collection this bag is from?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I've never seen that before.


----------



## Swanky

it's not from a "collection" Chanel didn't name thier Lignes more than a few years ago and that's not a new enough bag to be a part of a "ligne"
The hologram # will tell you the year it was produced.


----------



## ClassyCoCo

If i give you the hologram # will you be able to tell me which year it was produced? Im clueless :$


----------



## Nat

^ Here's a list with the serial numbers and their corresponding years:




> Updated information regarding Authenticity Numbers:
> 
> _8-digits----
> 
> _12XXXXXX series - 2008
> 11XXXXXX series - 2006 to 2008
> 10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006
> 
> _7-digits--_
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
> 4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
> 3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
> 2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
> 1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
> 0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988
> 
> Early 0XXXXXX series hologram stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.


----------



## rushka

I have been so inspired by the vast handbag knowlege on TPF that I am horrified not to know more about my beloved bags.  Can anyone tell me the name of my red flap bag from Fall 2007 that has dangling silver chains covering the interlocking CC's on the front flap and dangling chains all around the edges.  I am going to try to learn how to post pics this weekend of my collections so that all of you brilliant TPF'ers can help me lean more!


----------



## spiralsnowman

Is this the bag? I thought I read somewhere that it is called the dangling chain bag, but whatever the name is, I think it's really cool! Please post a pic of yours!


----------



## nani66

The Bag is from the Maxi Button Collection.
Autumn/ Winter 2004/05


----------



## rushka

YES!!!  That's it.  Thanks for the info.  Hope that my children will teach me how to upload pics this weekend.


----------



## Citrus08

thegraceful1 said:


> Is a gorgeous bag, and is from 2006 Ritz flap, and no longer avail, prob. ebay will be your best bet, seen a couple floating around there.



Thegraceful1 ,Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## sjunky13

There is one on ebay right now!


----------



## Citrus08

Ya, saw another one selling at ebay now, it is such a gorgeous bag, especially like the colour of the hardware! I have actually bought one from another buyer, now am waiting for it to arrive anxiously.. bought it even before I knew the name of the bag as I really love it. Now I can search for more infor about this bag by typing the name on the "search", thanks to you all!!


----------



## Citrus08

OH NO! I don't buy replica goods!


----------



## villagegirl

Can you identify this chanel bag please? Thanks a lot !(Sorry for the picture's quality)


----------



## Smoothoprter

This is a counterfeit.  CHANEL never made this bag.


----------



## styledbyher

does anyone know the name of this bag? it is the 2.55 reissue, with the mademoiselle lock. it has a double compartment , somewhat pleated. i do not know the name of the bag though but i know it measures apprximately 24cm x16cm.

any of u guys have more pictures of this bag and do u know if it comes in the patent leather?


----------



## styledbyher

does anyone know the name of this bag? it is the 2.55 reissue, with the mademoiselle lock. it has a double compartment , somewhat pleated. i do not know the name of the bag though but i know it measures apprximately 24cm x16cm.

any of u guys have more pictures of this bag and do u know if it comes in the patent leather?


----------



## styledbyher

does anyone know the name of this bag? it is the 2.55 reissue, with the mademoiselle lock. it has a double compartment , somewhat pleated. i do not know the name of the bag though but i know it measures apprximately 24cm x16cm.

any of u guys have more pictures of this bag and do u know if it comes in the patent leather?


----------



## Poshhoney

it's just the double compartment patent reissue. Pics of mine are in the library under blue items. Or search when it's back on.


----------



## IceEarl

You got it right yourself, this is a double compartment reissue in the coral patent.


----------



## styledbyher

u can close this thread. i accidently posted it twice. sorry


----------



## styledbyher

Poshhoney said:


> it's just the double compartment patent reissue. Pics of mine are in the library under blue items. Or search when it's back on.




i've seen ur pictures. they are gorgeous. do u reckon this could be a day bag, as it is patent and the gold hardware too. i just need an opinion


----------



## Poshhoney

Yes I wear mine as daywear as it's quite bulky with the double compartment so would be a bit big for evening. I use it lots- it goes with so much, no rain issues and perfect size. 
If you are thinking about one I would try to see it if possible as peope are often surprised at the thickness of it. HTH!


----------



## styledbyher

alright. thanks for that opinion as i was just concerned about the look of patent leather and gold hardware and how it looks preety dressy for a day bag. but since u use it for a day bag, i guess it is fine. i wud like to have one for everyday use.
and il def check on the bulkyness


----------



## jmen

Believe the name is duet and it pudges out at the bottom due to the extra compartment, so I nicknamed it the bag on steroids.  But I love the red -- it's electrifying and it's supposed to be the same red that is used on the medium NY Mobile Art purse.


----------



## styledbyher

do u guys know if it come is in patent black ?


----------



## jmen

I know it came in navy patent.  Definitely check with one of the Chanel boutiques.  For some reason I'm thinking it might have come in black but am not 100 percent sure.


----------



## lucidaprincess

they have black at chanel vancouver...saw it Saturday


----------



## styledbyher

thanks guys! i cant wait to get mine soon. im so in love with this bag its so cute!


----------



## mytokiluv

I found this picture of a E/W bag some time ago but I can't remember from where. I love how this little bag looks and that's why I kept it for reference , hopefully to find one someday. I hope the owner would not mind me keeping the photo.

Anyway, can anyone help to ID this bag to help me track it down? Which year was it made and what is the colour code?


----------



## jmen

It's definitely not the '05 red.  It almost looks burgundy.  Pics are deceiving.  You don't know what lighting was used to photograph that pic.  But since it's not the '05, you can eliminate that year.


----------



## Luccibag

I had that same bag.  I think it was from 06 back when it cost $1050!   I think the box simply said "rouge" or rouge fonce.  I dont remember as I dont have it any more.


----------



## scortinas

Does anybody know what's this bag called and how much it is?? I love it, but can't find any info on it anywhere...thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Souzie

Looks like the XL Rodeo Drive shopper.  It's from s/s 08' and I think it retails for $3495.


----------



## scortinas

I appreciate the info xsouzie.  Thank you.


----------



## styledbyher

does anyone know the name of this bag? its so cute


----------



## styledbyher

sorry was meant to post a pic. here it is


----------



## Souzie

No problem.


----------



## styledbyher

anyone?


----------



## IceEarl

I think this is the reissue clutch in metallic navy blue. you can hide the chains inside the bag and hold it like a clutch. I have also see metallic black and metallic red.


----------



## styledbyher

thanks! i thought it was metallic black in the picture .


----------



## IceEarl

oh yea, it could be black too


----------



## cheweyvy

I saw this *Chanel* bag that I _MUST_ have it NOW!!!!! I need to know the name and price for this bag. PLEASE HELP!!! Thank you ALL in advance!! 

Description: 

- *Black Caviar (quilted or lined as such)*
- _Medium rectangular tote_
-  Silver leather chain straps for shoulder carried
- Zipper in the middle large compartment and two hidden flat compartments next to the zipper.
- CC silver hardware on one side of the bag.
- *Very similar to this bag*: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310088751011&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D%2B310088751011%26_fvi%3D1

ANY INFORMATION ABOUT THIS BAG, WOULD BE REALLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## Swanky

How is it different than that one specifically?
That is a Timeless Classic Tote.
Based on shape and description I'd say a Timeless Classic Tote or a GST, but the comment about "two hidden flat compartments next to the zipper" is confusing me.

Look in the Library in the Classic Chanel pieces thread - there's a lot of Timeless classic Totes, GST and PSTs.
I'm guessing it's a GST, it has a zippered section in the center and 2 open sections on the sides.  But they're not "hidden or flat"


----------



## Savannah

sounds like the diamond stitch tote?


----------



## cheweyvy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How is it different than that one specifically?
> That is a Timeless Classic Tote.
> Based on shape and description I'd say a Timeless Classic Tote or a GST, but the comment about "two hidden flat compartments next to the zipper" is confusing me.
> 
> Look in the Library in the Classic Chanel pieces thread - there's a lot of Timeless classic Totes, GST and PSTs.
> I'm guessing it's a GST, it has a zippered section in the center and 2 open sections on the sides.  But they're not "hidden or flat"



You're right - both compartments are open; not hidden.  It actually looks the same as the one on eBay auction here, except... 

- it has silver chain straps instead of gold
- it has silver CC hardware on the bag instead of large CC leather stitched.
- the owner of this bag said it's 08 collection and it's around $2,600. 

I need to know the exact name, and season of collection so I can call Chanel to check if they still carry it. I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## cheweyvy

Savannah said:


> sounds like the diamond stitch tote?



 I don't know......


----------



## vtachgyrl

With the metal "CC" that makes it sound like the Diamond Stitch tote, as I believe all the GST & PST have the quilted/leather "CC"...but the Diamond stitch tote has a little different shape than the GST OR PST...A little less strutctured too.


----------



## Swanky

Look in the LIbrary at the Diamond Stitch thread.


----------



## cuteangel7777

i also think its the diamond stitch.. where did u see it? may be we can help once we know where us ee it


----------



## cheweyvy

YES!! YES!! YES!!! It is the diamond stitch large tote!!! I love this bag!! 

THank you Savannah, vtachgrl, swanky mama & cuteangel7777 for your help!!


----------



## purselover12

I was thinking it be a great bag for travel or work or the gym maybe! Thanks for your help! I hope I can get the picture to attach.
	

		
			
		

		
	



What are your opinions on it?


----------



## Swanky

it's so teeny. . . I can't see it well.


----------



## purselover12

haha i know! do you know how to make it any bigger?


----------



## Nat

It's a vintage style and the older styles didn't have any names. Looks like a great bag for work to me.

Here are some helpful threads about how to post pictures: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## styledbyher

does anyone know if this bag is still in stores?


----------



## cuteangel7777

i saw a couple in SF boutique the other day..i am sure they still have some


----------



## designergurl

Have you had any luck finding the bag  (THe black and white stripped one with black sequins), I am very interested in finding one too, but I think that they are last season and might no longer be available?  Please  let me know if you know where I can get one!!


----------



## fleur-de-lis

It's a very interesting-looking bag but looking at the white and black stripes just give me a headache.


----------



## LucieLovesCoco

Great bag!!  Sorry, I don't know anything about it.  But, it sure is fun!  Good luck finding it.


----------



## CYPRUS

Hi ladies,

Description:


Large tote
The width should be around 12 inches
Height around 18- 20 inches
black leather looked like thick leather with Camelias
The Camelias were not painted they were part of the leather
gold cc
gold/ black Chanel chain
Thank you


----------



## CYPRUS

no one????????


----------



## Nat

I'm thinking here, but nothing pops up into my head at the moment...


----------



## purseaddict**

I think I know which one you are talking about, but I can't remember the name!  However, I didn't think it was leather, but the shiny vinyl... I will try to get back to you!

Is it this bag or am I way off? 






http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-vinyl-accordion-bag-with-chanel-signature-and-diamond-design-quilting-1,1,6,3#8-vinyl-accordion-bag-with-chanel-signature-and-diamond-design-quilting-1,1,6,3

This was a previous thread on it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-large-quilted-patent-vinyl-tote-337479.html


----------



## CYPRUS

Yes , it is this bag but a different shape!!! longer one!

Anyone has the name of this style?? And/or price?


----------



## hipnycmom

The details you want are in the link(thread) posted by purseaddict. it's the Graphic Edge tote and apparently came in 2 sizes, priced at $2250 and $2450.  I've seen the size you are asking about - it's quite large.


----------



## ClassyCoCo

^ thank you!!


----------



## SWlife

I like this bag! Wonder how you would go about finding something like this?


----------



## killerstrawbery

nani66 said:


> The Bag is from the Maxi Button Collection.
> Autumn/ Winter 2004/05




wow youre good!


----------



## ladyzee

Would any of you experts be able to tell me the official name of this color?
I am still on the search for a Bleu Fonce and was wondering the official name of this blue.
I would also appreciate any thoughts on this auction.
Many thanks!
Z

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Chanel-CLAS...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## anna14

I can't help you, but the bag is to die for!!! lovin it!


----------



## Expat

Definitely not the same as my blue fonce, but don't know the official name for that one.


----------



## FionaHelena

Can anyone help me identify this chanel bag 
I would love to know what Anja Rubik's chanel bag is called 









I assume it's from a new collection, because the chain looks new 
I would be so grateful if anyone could help? Any help would be appreciated! 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## IceEarl

Hmmm... I have not seen it before, looks vintage... Ladies, any ideas?


----------



## fleur-de-lis

It looks really interesting! Haven't seen it before though...


----------



## gemruby41

Does anyone know the name of the second Chanel bag? TIA


----------



## aprilvalentine

Can't see any pics.


----------



## gemruby41

I hope the picture shows now.


----------



## Smoothoprter

gemruby41 said:


> I hope the picture shows now.


 
The picture is dark but it kind of looks like either the Hidden Label or the Icons flap


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here's an example of the Hidden Label:


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here's an example of the Icons Flap:


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hm... it doesn't look like either of those.  Is it suede?


----------



## Smoothoprter

Looks a little like this, minus the fur


----------



## gemruby41

It's $1650, maybe that will help.


----------



## dstseven

Ok so I saw a woman yesterday with a bag that was to die for (well not literally). I am usual an LV girl but this Chanel was so amazing I MUST have it. I looked on the website and didn't find it so I went to ebay. The photo I've posted is similar in shape however the handles on the one I am looking for were not chain. They were the large plastic circle handles.

Does anyone know which bag I am talking about. I must have it lol!


----------



## cuteangel7777

its rodeo drive XL check the mommies chanel thread for great modeling pics~


----------



## kouki

with plastic handle might be the Modern Chain NS tote...its really gorgeous...


----------



## dstseven

cuteangel7777 said:


> its rodeo drive XL check the mommies chanel thread for great modeling pics~


 
The one in the thread is actually the one I pictured. The one I am looking for looks close to this one buy has the big plastic/acrylic handles and is not perforated.


----------



## dstseven

kouki said:


> with plastic handle might be the Modern Chain NS tote...its really gorgeous...


 
Do you know where I can find a photo of it?


----------



## dstseven

dstseven said:


> Do you know where I can find a photo of it?


 
I found this photo. Is this it?


----------



## IceEarl

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-136.html

See post #2033 in the above thread, is it the black bag carried by Kim Kardashian??


----------



## dstseven

IceEarl said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-136.html
> 
> See post #2033 in the above thread, is it the black bag carried by Kim Kardashian??


 
No it looks much more like the one that I pasted at the beginning but instead of the "chain handles" it has 2 cirlces (plastic or acrylic). You can carry it on your "bent arm" but couldn't get it on your shoulder at at all. The rings (handles) of the bag could have been silver and the material COULD have been lambskin.

Thanks so much for trying to help me figure this one out.


----------



## Swanky

it's possible it wasn't authentic, yes?


----------



## dstseven

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's possible it wasn't authentic, yes?


 
I doubt it. The woman was the mother of my best friend's son and she is very wealthy (new money lol!). I can't see a reson why she would carry anything that wasn't authentic. She has a great collection across the board but this was one I'd never seen before and I am no where near as educated on Chanel as I am with LV or Gucci so I'm lost.


----------



## Swanky

^you'd be surprised at who carries fakes.  Either case, I hope someone recognizes this style, if it's been made the girls in here know about it.


----------



## Nat

Hmm, sounds like an older style to me...


----------



## hannapple

Can any of you Chanel experts help me identify the model name of this bag? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

This is an older bag, so it wouldn't have a model name, other than "Classic bag with flap" or "Sac Class Rabat".


----------



## kattydc

Hi Ladies,

I have been looking for a caviar small Chanel wallet for a while and just found this one on the other thread.

Could you please help me to identify it ? 

It is the one in red circle.

TIA
Kattydc


----------



## Swanky

that style is considered a French wallet I believe, it's in caviar leather.


----------



## Lola24

Some SA's just call it the classic flap wallet, the larger one is the checkbook sized classic flap wallet.  They're rather easy to find, those in the picture were at Saks.


----------



## thegraceful1

Lola24 said:


> Some SA's just call it the *classic flap wallet*, the larger one is the checkbook sized classic flap wallet. They're rather easy to find, those in the picture were at Saks.


 
^ agree, is the smaller size of the 2 classic flap wallets, Chanel boutique also have them.


----------



## kattydc

Thanks ladies 

The SA at Chanel store in Tyson's II always ask for the style number when I want to buy something that they don't carry.  This time I will print this picture out and show them.

Does anyone know the measurement of this wallet by the way ?

How many credit card slots inside ?

Thanks again


----------



## duckiee

IIRC there's only 3-4 credit card slots inside. 1 large compartment, 1 zipped compartment & another slot (no zip).

it's not long enough for you to lay the notes flat so you will probably have to fold them.


----------



## daluu

imho, i don't think that's the best wallet if you plan to use it everyday. there's not enough cc slots and it's a hair shorter length wise for your bills to lay flat. i bought one but returned it because the length thing bothered me.


----------



## FionaHelena

^ if anyone is interested the bag is from an old collection, unfortunately!!


----------



## innercloset

Hello, may I know what's the different between this black patent bag and the normal patent classic? Can I still get this in store now?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Souzie

That's the secret label flap.  The classic flaps don't have the Chanel label on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## innercloset

Thanks xsouzie.  May I know is it still avaliable in store or is it a seasonal kind.  Thanks


----------



## missisa07

^The one with the Chanel label on the bottom was definitely seasonal.  Chanel doesn't always release the classic flapin patent leather, but recently they had it in goatskin patent (with little wrinkles on it) and even more recently they had it in a smooth patent leather.


----------



## Souzie

innercloset said:


> Thanks xsouzie. May I know is it still avaliable in store or is it a seasonal kind. Thanks


 
No problem.  As missisa mentioned, that bag is seasonal.  You still might be able to find one on ebay.  I see one pop up from time to time.  
Good luck!!


----------



## innercloset

Thank you gals..


----------



## frankiextah

can anyone identify the year and model for this bag? TIA !!


----------



## frankiextah

this is the black version that victoria beckham was spotted carrying on 10/12 at the LAX airport ...


----------



## burberryprncess

Kelly style.  If you have the serial number, I can give you an idea of the year.


----------



## frankiextah

thanks girl ! the serial is : 7351946


----------



## burberryprncess

2002-2003


----------



## frankiextah

does it make sense that for 2002-2003 kelly's, the silver chanel logo doesn't have the small circle-in-square embossing ? and that the inner zipper is a silver rectangular pull ? i'm not a chanel veteran so please bear with me ! TIA again!


----------



## burberryprncess

frankiextah said:


> does it make sense that for 2002-2003 kelly's, the silver chanel logo doesn't have the small circle-in-square embossing ? and that the inner zipper is a silver rectangular pull ? i'm not a chanel veteran so please bear with me ! TIA again!




I'm just going by the serial number you gave me.  Silver logo never comes with the small circle-in-square embossing.  That symbol only appear on gold h/w and represents gold plating.  Since silver is not gold, there would be no such symbol on the silver logo.  As for the silver rectangular pull, you will have to post a picture.


----------



## burberryprncess

By the way, I have a flap bag from 2002 and it has the silver rectangular zipper pull.  Series also starts with 7XXXXXX.


----------



## frankiextah

thanks so much for the info !!! i have the olsen tote and the serial number starts with a 7 as well with gold rectangle zip pull !


----------



## fsadeli

hi all i came across this bag online and it's soo pretty! does anyone know if this ever exist and what does it called? material of the bag? and retail price if any? TIA all!!


----------



## fsadeli

the seller said it's 5th series, anyone have any idea? thanks


----------



## Nat

Very pretty flap.

The 5 series were made at the end of the 90's (1997-1999) and the older styles didn't have any names. Have no clue about retail price back then.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

cute! can'te help with the info though


----------



## NyckeiXXIV

OMG I have been looking for this bag forever! Does anybody have it in black??? I'd like to see pics!


----------



## cuteangel7777

if u want to see it in beige its in my 21 thread.. but i know the SF boutique has it!


----------



## MyCocoCabas

What is the name of this bag that Lindsay Lohan is carrying?  I loves it!!!  Is it leather?  Is it still available for purchase at a Chanel boutique?  What season is it from?  Or is it a classic bag?  Thanks for all of your help everyone!!!


----------



## KMBS

This is the portobello


----------



## Celia_Hish

yupz, it's a lovely bag and i saw a gal carryin this tote!~


----------



## cuteangel7777

black on black i think its small


----------



## Nat

Hi, please use our search feature and do a search on Portobello. Lots of threads and info on this.

Thanks!


----------



## latolondon

In the thread "celebrities & chanel" there is photo posted by likefeather on April 15th, 2006. The following post has the same purse also.
This is where I need help..what style is the black bag?? I  that black chanel bag!! Please help!!

And do you know the retail price...does neiman marcus still carry??

I tried to attach the photo so you would not have to check the thread I am referring to..but no such luckush:

Thanks in advance


----------



## Souzie

Hmmm...which celeb was carrying it?  She posted lots of pictures on that date...


----------



## latolondon

xsouzie said:


> Hmmm...which celeb was carrying it?  She posted lots of pictures on that date...


Rachel bilson...and the following post by miks has her with the same bag

sorry i fell head of heels for the bag that i didn't even notice that the other posts were by her


----------



## Souzie

^^ LOL...quite alright.  It's the Luxury bowler from s/s 06.


----------



## latolondon

Thanks so much


----------



## Souzie

No problem.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Oh yes, *W* has the luscious ultimate soft in beige in her 21st thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/so-i-turned-21-21-presents-my-birthday-379172-14.html


The SF boutique has the ultimate soft in black and beige (not the new beige but the original beige).


----------



## jellybeanz

NyckeiXXIV said:


> OMG I have been looking for this bag forever! Does anybody have it in black??? I'd like to see pics!


 
There is a thread in the reference library with lots of Ultimate Soft pictures:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ost-your-ultimate-soft-ligne-here-197602.html


----------



## wawakiko

Can anyone tell me the retail price of this bag? And if it's still available in store?

Thank you sooo much for help =)


----------



## Nat

This is from Cruise 2009 - East West Ligne. Should be available in the boutiques, but don't know retail price.


----------



## wawakiko

Thanks for your help Beautylicious, much appreciated!


----------



## Nat

You're welcome


----------



## Denial

Hi.
I was wondering if someone could identify these two bags by name. I want to post them on eBay but need to know what to call them.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Souzie

Looks like the Bubble Quilt flap in the large size and the Icon flap.


----------



## SympathyDuet

The first is an accordian bubble quilt flap. 
The second I THINK is an Icon Flap.
I am sure others will weigh in.


----------



## damez

Does anybody know what this chanel bag is called??


----------



## cuteangel7777

studed flap i think it came out for SS 08? i think u can still get this one in storess, my SA talked about it a few weeks agoo


----------



## kellyjean

Hi Everyone!  I am fairly new to posting to TPF but after reading many posts you have got to be the most educated group on the Web when it comes to Chanel Handbags.  About six months ago I saw a small black patent handbag at Saks and I think the price was around $1900.  It was a flap but not the classic square flap, it was more rounded on the sides.  It came in three sizes and I am trying to find the smallest size.  The bag had silver HW.  I think I may have found a pic of the larger one on ebay but I can't be certain.  The style number listed is A0061Y017, but again, it's hard to make out in the picture if this is the bag just in a larger size.  I have posted a picture of the one from ebay so hopefully someone will be able to help!  Thanks!


----------



## Nat

Hi and welcome!

The one in the picture looks like a black patent classic flap to me. But the retail price you mentioned could not be of a classic flap, even the small one is more expensive.


----------



## veronica_ling

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHANEL-Blac...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


----------



## thegraceful1

This is the 08 Bubble Quilt.


----------



## veronica_ling

thank u so much!


----------



## nmmaven

mailcenter.comcast.net/wmc/v/wm/49502223000E716D00004AEC2200734830CDC006089B07039C?cmd=GetImg&no=422&uid=424683&sid=c0&folder=SentMail&name=1229731231.29705@494C359F00051A76000074092200750744
There is a removeable shouldre strap, too. Please help. I bought at NM.Original retail was 1995.00.


----------



## FionaHelena

Can anyone help me ID Isabeli's black chanel bag? It looks like a classic jumbo  with the bijoux chain but I'm not sure? 







I would be so so grateful if anyone could help 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zoopla

seems like a hybrid reissue...


----------



## FionaHelena

Thank you so much!  - and merry christmas!


----------



## Stophle

zoopla said:


> seems like a hybrid reissue...


 
Yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## olidivia

I have done some searches and cannot find a pic or any info on this purse. Can you ladies help me id this purse and the approx price? Thanks!


----------



## aprilvalentine

My mother-in-law had this bag. It is from before 2004 (that's when she passed away, so obviously it was purchased before then). I think it was around $1500? I could be wrong on the price though.


----------



## SugarRx

bravotv.com/widgets/bin/gallery/cache/52dbda2d623c454ba7a44302ada56d45/watermark/Rachel_Zoe_1_103_Scrapbook_06.jpg

Sometimes the pic shows, but if not follow the url.  I need to know the name of her chanel bag as I cannot live without it.  Any help from my fellow purse experts would help a great deal.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Smoothoprter

It looks like the large Cerf tote (aka Executive).  I haven't watched the show in a while so I can't say with any certainty, but from the picture you posted it does look like the Cerf tote.


----------



## flyfab

Hello,

Does anybody know anything about this bag (collection, year, retail price) ?

I found one today in a consignement store but they are waiting for the
authenticate lady to come before put it on sell.

Thanks in advance


----------



## habanerita

I believe that may be the lax ligne, and it has been on sale presently at least at NM.  The large north/south tote was on sale for I think around $1600. Not one hundred percent positive on price but around that price.H


----------



## flyfab

Thank you Habanerita 
Anyone else to confirm ?


----------



## olidivia

Thanks for responding!


----------



## LesChicsFilles

Oli, if I'm not wrong, the bag's from the spring-summer 2003 collection.
They made it in beige and in black.

Happy New Year


----------



## rhogiela

i heard that neiman's got the bag in a black metallic with gold hardware.  does anyone have photos of it?  what's the bag lined in?  red leather?  black?


----------



## styledbyher

rhogiela said:


> i heard that neiman's got the bag in a black metallic with gold hardware.  does anyone have photos of it?  what's the bag lined in?  red leather?  black?




ive got the bag in metalic black with gold hardware. if u go to my profile and click on the threads i;ve started, i started a thread on this bag when i first bought it, its a great bag. it is much much better than the patent. i had the patent but had to let it go cus it was too bulky. the interior is burgandy lined.


----------



## styledbyher

here's the link!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-found-the-love-of-my-life-376674.html


----------



## AriB

They have it at Bloomies in NY in the Chanel clothing section they have the navy and coral ..


----------



## anatanoyume

Does anyone recognize this line and the year/season? 


















thanks everyone.. i appreciate comments!


----------



## LesChicsFilles

Spring-Summer 2005 !
I don't have the serial number but it's a zipped "Shopping bag" in grained calfskin.


----------



## anatanoyume

thanks that helps alot =)


----------



## cutiepie21

Hi all,

I came across the photo and love the bag!  Anyone know what it's called and season?  It's the brown bag, looks like a silver CC logo on it.  The blur in in the picture is the person.  It's not a very good pic, but it's the only one i could find.  TIA!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Sorry, I am not familiar with that style.  If it's authentic it has the rounded interlocking CC's so it should be from a current collection.  It also looks like it has a braided detail around the outside of the bag.  It's interesting looking.  Maybe someone will recognize the style.


----------



## vhdos

Wish I could be more help but I'm not familiar with that style.  I'm wondering if it's authentic?


----------



## cutiepie21

bumpity.... anyone know?


----------



## cutiepie21

since nobody knows i'm assuming it's fake?


----------



## burberryprncess

It's hard to see.  From my recollection, there were plenty of fakes that looked like this back in 2004.  They were all over Ebay.


----------



## cutiepie21

^ Thanks!


----------



## lavender_lux

can you tell me what style this purse is, the type of leather, and perhaps what season/collection it is from?

Thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

It looks like black patent and from 2008.


----------



## fufu

black patent jumbo, 08 to me too.


----------



## drunky_krol

yea agree! so can we add more ?? or you gonna add more?or it ends here..


----------



## lavender_lux

Go for it *drunky_krol* ! 
I'm just a noob still learning


----------



## princess chanel




----------



## drunky_krol

lavender_lux said:


> Go for it *drunky_krol* !
> I'm just a noob still learning


well im a noob too!! lol 
im still learning, but i was askin if this was gonna be a game like to stay like those type that gets lots of posts! cuz i liked the idea of guessin but maybe i wont guess first but it would be a nice game  good idea lavender_lux!


----------



## Souzie

Mods should just make this a sticky.  Anyone needing a bag identified should all post here instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## chanelbaby

Ace idea!


----------



## y_rod

Hello ladies, 
I am a newbie to this site, and I was wondering if you would do me the favor of helping me identify this bag...any details would be helpful,Thanks


----------



## missisa07

^Looks like a vintage (especially the tassel part) wallet on chain.  Definitely don't think this bag was made recently.  It's very nice!


----------



## y_rod

^ Hey thanks for responding, yeah Its definitely vintage. My friends family owns a vintage store where he works and he found this at his fams store so he called me and asked me if I wanted it . I was very excited and when I saw it I thought it was so nice and the quality is excellent . The only problem is that I know nothing about it besides the fact that it is vintage. I will post more pics later on this week to see if maybe anyone can tell me anything else about it....it was my lucky day I guess...

Oh yeah the dimensions are 10.5x7x3


----------



## scyllabub

Could you tell me what this style is called, please?  Many thanks, scylla...


----------



## scyllabub

I just added a new thread asking for ID of a bag, didn't realise this one was here.  Maybe a mod will merge?

scylla...


----------



## Nat

Hi Scylla, it's vintage and the vintage bags didn't have any names. Chanel started to name their bags only a few years ago.


----------



## scyllabub

Well, as long as no-one says it never existed, I'll post pics in the AT forum when I get them (or_ if _I get them - it seems to me that sellers who don't include the relevant pics often have a very good reason not to!).

Thank you 'Licious 

scylla...


----------



## Toriatan

Hi!  I'm looking for a wallet that is slightly bigger so I can just take it out when I don't feel like bringing my bag with me.  I was thinking about the WOC and I was browsing through the photo galleries to take a closer look at the WOCs when I saw these photos of Freida Pinto posted by Beautylicious (who posts the BEST pictures. BTW   )

It doesn't appear to be a WOC just because the mademoiselle closure is so big that it seems to be functional, unlike the closures on the reissue WOCs, which are decorative.  

So if anyone can ID the bag for me, I shall be most grateful.  TIA!    And hopefully this style is available in the turquoise, which is abosolutely gorgeous, though as another TPFer pointed out, it does look like satin and not leather.


----------



## nalgene

this could be a reissue 224. thats one of it that i can think of.


----------



## Nat

Hmm, difficult to tell, could be a wallet or a small clutch.


----------



## Toriatan

I know.  I asked the SA at the Brompton Street Chanel she didn't know what it could be


----------



## LesChicsFilles

Toriatan, if I'm not wrong it's a Long Wallet in Aged Calfskin.
# number A35304Y05191 94305 in black. (Also available in white) from de
Cruise 2009 collection.
There's a second style it's always a wallet but on chain #number A35304Y04634 94305 for the black one.
A picture is available on chanel website : http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-long-wallet-in-aged-calfskin-with-card-slots-3,1,6,12


----------



## Toriatan

Hi, LesChicsFiles, thank you so much for your help.    I thought that it was the 2.55 WOC too at first but I think that the closure is on two different levels of leather so I ruled that possibility out.  LOL.  If only I could ask Freida Pinto what she was carrying...


----------



## olidivia

I have never seen this Chanel before. I will be having it authenticated later, I am waiting for a pic of the hologram sticker. Any info on this purse would be much appreciated!


----------



## Celia_Hish

I've never seen this style b4....sorry can't really help.  But this bag is lovely!!~


----------



## Alexis8

Hello,

Can someone please identify this bag for me.... the name of it and whether it can still be purchased? If so does anyone know where?!

I saw it in Heidi Montag and then again on Blake Lively in Gossip Girl and really must have it!

I welcome your response.... Thanks in advance!! xx


----------



## Alexis8

Ignore this...the picture wont upload! Grrr Have to figure out how to shrink it and then I will re-post x


----------



## kara_n

Can you describe the bag? There are a few I remember Blake having on Gossip Girl.
One of them was the blue puzzle tote...I think Heidi has it too.
But both of them have loads of Chanels ... so you can try to describe the bag if you want


----------



## Swanky

Did you do a search on both girls?  Pretty much every bag any celeb has carried is on here


----------



## missjul61

Hello, I got this as a gift and wanted to know the name/"model" of the bag. Please help me identify it:









Thank you!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

missjul61 said:


> Hello, I got this as a gift and wanted to know the name/"model" of the bag. Please help me identify it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




It likely doesn't have a name other than "classic bag with flap".  Chanel hadn't named their bags or "lignes" until fairly recently.  It's a cutie!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lovely flap...can't be of any help...looks like it's a old season flap. But i wuld classified it as a classic flap too.


----------



## Afrodizzyact

Hi missjul61, this is a very lovely bag!!!  Lucky you


----------



## missjul61

Thanks ladies!  I was just curious to know if it had a style name since I've never seen a chanel bag with that type of chain before.....but I'm no expert either.  LOL.  Thanks again.


----------



## shimmi

Can anyone please help me ID this Chanel flap bag and determine whether the retail price listed seems accurate? http://www.hautelook.com/product?p=91612&c=BLACK&e=496

It says "2.55 mini" but it seems larger than the minis I have seen. Also, this bag only seems to have a single, not double, chain strap. Is this typical? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I hastily bought this bag today on hautelook because I had been looking for a smaller, nighttime bag but am now wondering whether I got ripped off. Thanks!


----------



## Nat

It's not a mini flap, but a black patent E/W flap. Not sure about current retail price, maybe it's posted somewhere in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...laps-including-wocs-44179-29.html#post9682421


----------



## shimmi

AHA! I knew it was a misnomer. Thanks much, Beautylicious!


----------



## shimmi

Beautylicious, I just found multiple photos of your patent east west bags in the chanel reference library. Do you like the size and shape? I think as a night bag, I like the longer shape better. It seems like you could grab it like a clutch. You also posted 2150 as the retail price, so I am feeling a little better. I guess I can always try to sell it on ebay since I can't return it.


----------



## tstrig

I know there isn't much info here, but does anyone know the name of this model and what the retail price would have been? Thank you in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:B:EF:GB:1120


----------



## tstrig

I've seen a white one listed elsewhere and it's being called a Chanel Boston which doesn't sound right.

The reason I'm asking is because I have one to list on ebay but can't remember how much I paid for it years ago and what the name of this model was.


----------



## deb68nc

I love the look of this bag with the tall girl in the boots. Perhaps it might be my first chanel purchase. hmmn....maybe








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nat

That's the Maxi flap. Do a search on Maxi, tons of threads on it > with and without wings.


----------



## deb68nc

Is that the name of the blonde girls bag holding the bottled water? I searched and couldn't find that particular one. And can anyone tell me how much that costs?


----------



## Nat

Yes, that's the one. Like I said, do a search on Maxi


----------



## kai_415

This pic is hilarious!  The tall blonde is obviously a celebrity of some sort but all the girls with bags are carrying black flaps with ghw!  



deb68nc said:


> I love the look of this bag with the tall girl in the boots. Perhaps it might be my first chanel purchase. hmmn....maybe


[/quote]


----------



## laurayuki

yeah it's amanda bines
i posted one of her picture carrying the same bag coming out of a gym.. in one of the "are you keeping your maxi" thread..

Ugh i do not like the shape of that bag ..... it's so sloppy !


----------



## NanamiRyu

kai_415 said:


> This pic is hilarious! The tall blonde is obviously a celebrity of some sort but all the girls with bags are carrying black flaps with ghw!



 The blondie is Amanda Bynes, so she's not exactly tall. Without those shoes, she'll look the same as the other girls. Okay, maybe not same as the one with the dog. Lol.

It's already been discussed before in the forum but this pic is interesting in so many ways, including the only male in the pic!

Note to OP though, many tPFers decide to not to get that bag after seeing this pic.  Bynes' bag is actually supposed to have similar shape to the jumbos on the girls right and left of her.


----------



## deb68nc

Thanks for replying. Since I am new to chanel.(currently an avid LV addict) I'm moving on to this designer for their bags are so lush. I'm going to keep up my search. This is so fun!!!


----------



## Nat

LOL, those are not mine. I often post pictures - taken from the shopping threads - for reference in the reference library. I always watermark my own pictures.

I used to own a lambskin E/W flap and it's a lovely flap. It's also versatile; you can either use it as a shoulder bag or as a clutch. The chain on mine was adjustable, not sure if that's the case with the one you bought.


----------



## vhdos

The E/W is a good size.  I am only 5'3", so it is perfect for me, day or night.  The retail tag on mine said $2150 (distressed patent E/W Flap with pewter hardware).


----------



## nalgene

wow.. the different is so obvious when you compare the jumbo and maxi side by side. this is so sad that maxi is such a nice size.. argh!!!


----------



## rushoverme

Funny seeing this post- I saw Amanda on TMZ with this bag yesterday, and came here to figure out which bag it was, since I love the floppy shape of it.  

I was just telling a friend it might be my first chanel. I typically am not attracted to the "rigid" appearance of their bags, but the way she wears it is HOT


----------



## Nat

There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style! 

Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


----------



## Kim1980

Hi everyone, 

Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this little purse? Name, price, size, a better picture of it? Any info would be great! TIA!!!


----------



## ilovechanel3

that bag looks like one from cruise 2009 .let me find a pic.


----------



## ilovechanel3

here you go.
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/9#9-large-heart-shaped-tote-in-cotton-towling-and-vinyl-1,1,15,12


----------



## ilovechanel3

i found one on ebay 3.600 usds. i guess its cheaper in the boutique.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GREAT-CHANEL-BLACK-WHITE-HEART-SHAPED-TOTE-BAG-NWT_W0QQitemZ350161768719QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item350161768719&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Kim1980

Hi Ilovechanel3, 

Thanks for looking it up for me, although I don't think thats the same bag......


----------



## Kim1980

Here is another pic, not a very good one, but it looks like its a harder kinda case? and the strap seems to have the gold chain......


----------



## NanamiRyu

I think it's the same bag in these two pics. 












I think it was made of plastic.  I remember a bag in similar style to that just one season before was $2995.  And I think that one with heart CC was just about that price as well.


----------



## ilovechanel3

oh yes you are right
i will try to find it on google


----------



## ilovechanel3

do you have any idea from what year is this?


----------



## jennot

Thanks for the thread!

Anybody know the name of this bag?




TIA!


----------



## Kim1980

ilovechanel3 said:


> do you have any idea from what year is this?



No Idea...


----------



## My Happiness

that's jersy flap which look like the crocodile leather.
(sorry I don't know exactly code name)


----------



## Majesticface71

I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag and size carried by Savannah Miller in this picture.

Thank you.


----------



## Smoothoprter

It is the Grand Shopping Tote (GST) in black caviar with gold hardware.

FYI, in the future please post these type questions in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## francyFG

That's a GST in black caviar with gold hardware... Such a classic...


----------



## francyFG

^^ ah ah Mon we posted at the same time... Love your new avatar!


----------



## Smoothoprter

francyFG said:


> ^^ ah ah Mon we posted at the same time... Love your new avatar!


 
Thank you.


----------



## fufu

GST in ghw is beautiful..


----------



## lion&lamb

Hello ladies 
could anyone tell me which bag kristen stewart has in those pics?
she also has a necklace which i think of is chanel as well . any ideas?


http://kristen-s.net/photos/albums/a...7%20hq/027.jpg
http://kristen-s.net/photos/albums/a...7%20hq/035.jpg

TIA


----------



## ladydeluxe

jennot said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> Anybody know the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 675081
> 
> 
> TIA!




It looks very much like Coco's Croco which is croco stitching on jersey material. I think it was from '07 if I recall correctly.


----------



## ladydeluxe

lion&lamb said:


> Hello ladies
> could anyone tell me which bag kristen stewart has in those pics?
> she also has a necklace which i think of is chanel as well . any ideas?
> 
> 
> http://kristen-s.net/photos/albums/a...7%20hq/027.jpg
> http://kristen-s.net/photos/albums/a...7%20hq/035.jpg
> 
> TIA



Honestly, I don't know if the necklace is Chanel but the clutch does look like it's from the Timeless range in satin.


----------



## lion&lamb

thanks for the info 
do you know where to get it? i've looked everywhere and couldn't find it ...


----------



## Kyclaire

Anybody knows what model is this?


----------



## Nat

Kyclaire said:


> Anybody knows what model is this?



It's a vintage lambskin tote, very pretty. The older/vintage styles didn't have any names.


----------



## jennot

francyFG said:


> That's a GST in black caviar with gold hardware... Such a classic...



I think Sienna Miller is the other lady, not the one carrying the GST


----------



## Nat

jennot said:


> I think Sienna Miller is the other lady, not the one carrying the GST



True, but the OP asked about the bag of Sienna Miller's sister and she's carrying a GST


----------



## Kyclaire

Beautylicious said:


> It's a vintage lambskin tote, very pretty. The older/vintage styles didn't have any names.



Thank you!!


----------



## shimmi

Thanks to you both for your replies!


----------



## 880

Beautylicious said:


> It's a vintage lambskin tote, very pretty. The older/vintage styles didn't have any names.



my mom has this - same medallion charm, same body. . . I think she bought hers between 1989-1991


----------



## bluefeevah

Hi! can anyone help me identify this Chanel?
It's pebbled leather, chocolate brown tote.










Thanks!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Looks like a vintage Cerf tote?


----------



## Nat

bluefeevah said:


> Hi! can anyone help me identify this Chanel?
> It's pebbled leather, chocolate brown tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




It's an older style and it doesn't have any name. I used to own this tote in black; it was a 5 series tote, I believe.


----------



## kokukob

Hello ... Can you please help identify this Chanel? 

Does this model exist? If yes, how is it called? and does it look authentic?
















Thanks ....


----------



## IceEarl

For authentification, please post it at  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-410404.html


----------



## ocgirl

NanamiRyu said:


> *The blondie is Amanda Bynes, so she's not exactly tall. Without those shoes, she'll look the same as the other girls. Okay, maybe not same as the one with the dog. Lol.*
> It's already been discussed before in the forum but this pic is interesting in so many ways, including the only male in the pic
> Note to OP though, many tPFers decide to not to get that bag after seeing this pic. Bynes' bag is actually supposed to have similar shape to the jumbos on the girls right and left of her.


 
This comment just cracks me up.   I guess height is relative.  I'm a shrimpy shrimp, so I think Amanda, being 5 feet 8, is VERY TALL.   Heck, anyone over 5'4 is tall to me.


----------



## julietayq

Can you girls take a look at this bag and let me know what's the name of it? I found the pictures online but dont see it in stores or on Chanel website,,,

and i am looking forward to get my very first Chanel, sorry the pictures are a lot blurry!

thanks!


----------



## shadowyi

The.. new e/w coming out in March? That could be why you haven't seen it anywhere else yet. I'm probably wrong, heh.


----------



## julietayq

Thanks shadowyi
It looks pretty big tho,, looks bigger and softer than e/w
but i'm new to Chanel,,
I'm considering this one and the white flap caviar


----------



## IceEarl

These pics were probably taken last year (or even earlier), so the bag is not new, it does look like a bubble quilt design, but I don't know if it was ever released in white. maybe some other pfers can help.


----------



## julietayq

I think very probably this bag is from HK,,,although not 100% sure


----------



## shadowyi

Hmm, not to stray off topic, but isn't there a new type of e/w coming out in March? With a big metal rectangular closure?


----------



## Bee-licious

How about this one? It looks like a timeless clutch but it looks really..."tall" and big! I actually like this size, and I'm sorry in advance if it does turn out to be the timless clutch...I'm still a Chanel noob >.<


----------



## cuteangel7777

its the timeless clutch in either lamb  white. It retails around 1350 i believe


----------



## julietayq

anyone? thanks



julietayq said:


> Can you girls take a look at this bag and let me know what's the name of it? I found the pictures online but dont see it in stores or on Chanel website,,,
> 
> and i am looking forward to get my very first Chanel, sorry the pictures are a lot blurry!
> 
> thanks!


----------



## ri604

Hi gals ! I am interesting on purchasing some Tod's and also Chanel items on this site, please, anyone know if this is a reputable site, since it's locate in WA, but has po.box in BC, Canada( just cross the border of Washington and BC, Canada.

     I am from BC, Canada.

  Here is the site:  www.yoogiscloset.com

  Thank you so much for your help. Hope to hear good news from you girls soon!


----------



## Chocolatier

What's this called?


----------



## Souzie

^^ That's the Soft And Chain hobo.


----------



## Chocolatier

Thanks


----------



## shop4u

The little heartbag is $2595. It's patent leather and sooooo cute!! I popped into the Soho store and got it last week for a party - Got so many compliments.


----------



## bluefeevah

Beautylicious said:


> It's an older style and it doesn't have any name. I used to own this tote in black; it was a 5 series tote, I believe.


 
The serial number inside the bag is #5672876  does that help at all? thanks so much in advance!


----------



## xrubybabex

hi, can somebody identify this chanel for me?
what size? what color? thanks.
http://www.imnotobsessed.com/photogallery?nid=51799&fid=14272


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ Pre fall purple 08
Size Medium
Lambskin


----------



## xrubybabex

thanks a lot cuteangel7777 
but one more question..
is this the same as the one Blake Lively is carrying?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-purple-v...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:5|294:50

or the purple color is different? thanks ^^


----------



## queenbeediver

Hi!  I got this bag from my DH last December. Its one of my first Chanel. Hope you can help me ID.  Please see attached photo.  TIA!


----------



## Superqueen

What clutch is Mischa Barton carrying in this pic?
It looks like part of the Cube collection, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Meta

Does anyone know the season, price and or the name of this satchel? 







TIA!


----------



## NanamiRyu

julietayq said:


> Can you girls take a look at this bag and let me know what's the name of it? I found the pictures online but dont see it in stores or on Chanel website,,,
> 
> and i am looking forward to get my very first Chanel, sorry the pictures are a lot blurry!
> 
> thanks!


 
This bag looks somewhat questionable...











It resembles the shape of Bubble Quilt hobo flap, like the one on left of this pic of mine.






But I don't think it ever came with a mademoiselle lock.  Or at least I never saw such thing.  All of them had CC lock as shown in my pic.  Is it possible that white bag isn't authentic?


----------



## NanamiRyu

Bee-licious said:


> How about this one? It looks like a timeless clutch but it looks really..."tall" and big! I actually like this size, and I'm sorry in advance if it does turn out to be the timless clutch...I'm still a Chanel noob >.<
> 
> celebrityarmcandy.com/wp-content/uploads/image/Kim%20Kardashian/KK-4.jpg


 
That's how "big" timeless clutches are.  They are quite bigger than a typical clutch and fit in a lot.  And I believe Kim is on the petite side?  She's probably really tiny if you see her in person, like most celebs are.


----------



## aznelmo44

Hi there...i saw this bag on perezhilton. Kim Kardashian during NY fashion week is carrying a chanel oversized flap grey tote with mademoiselle lock? but do not know the name or where I can find it. If anyone can identify it and the cost...it be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

perezhilton.com/page/3/


----------



## diamond_lover

Not sure what it is called, but I think it is from the Paris Londres collection.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I might be wrong, but it looks like the spring 08 Mademoiselle collection. 
Check this recent thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/do-any-stores-still-have-this-bag-425952.html
--Judy


----------



## habanerita

Its the large Mademoiselle.  Check out the thread and picture posted by Flysynai "Do any Stores still have this bag"


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

habanerita said:


> Its the large Mademoiselle.  Check out the thread and picture posted by Flysynai "Do any Stores still have this bag"



Ha! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## aznelmo44

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ladies,

Please help me.  I would like to buy this bag, but, I am not sure how much to offer.  Would someone please help me on its original price, season and it was ever on sale?

Thank you so much.  Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180329450328&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ladies,

It's me again.  I also like this one.  Would anyone please help me to identify its price, season, and if it went on sale?

Thank you.

app4.sellersourcebook.com/users/60753/p1010004_1234153095.jpg


----------



## tabolove26

Ooop...Here is the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/4K-CHANEL-beige...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## NanamiRyu

tabolove26 said:


> Ooop...Here is the link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4K-CHANEL-beige-TOTE-bag-purse-handbag-NEW-authentic_W0QQitemZ290296955012QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


 
This is Day Glo from last year, I think 08P?  I think this size was around $3500.  I'm not exactly sure about it going on sale but guessing it probably did as not many liked the style.


----------



## ladakini

I found this in black in Paris.
Can anyone tell me more about it?


----------



## dpgyrl026

Could someone please tell me which collection this is from?  Thank you.

http://store.fashionphile.com/Items...Large Tote CC Logo Purse Bag Rust Orange AUTH


----------



## riku109

help me help me help me plz


----------



## bronzebeauti

I LOVE the black pillow like bag with the gold cc's on the left but i have no idea what you call it... I called up to Neimans here and they had no idea what i meant.. I'm a new Chanel fan so the terminology is still mucky... However, i almost like the black bubble quilted bag as much as the XL jumbo in lambskin..However the SA advised me that the lambskin would scratch bad... so if anyone has ideas as how to identify the black pillow bag id greatly appreciate it TIA


----------



## bella079

can someone pretty please tell me what chanel sunnies are these? are they new? ive never seen them before. thanks,


----------



## vanessa700830

could anyone help me find out the price and the name of this purse? trying to see if i can get it from saks...

from the chanel website
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-zipped-handbag-1,1,9,4#8-zipped-handbag-1,1,9,4


----------



## Tutu

I won my first Chanel purse on eBay, but I don't know the name of the style!  Any help here?


----------



## Souzie

bronzebeauti said:


> I LOVE the black pillow like bag with the gold cc's on the left but i have no idea what you call it... I called up to Neimans here and they had no idea what i meant.. I'm a new Chanel fan so the terminology is still mucky... However, i almost like the black bubble quilted bag as much as the XL jumbo in lambskin..However the SA advised me that the lambskin would scratch bad... so if anyone has ideas as how to identify the black pillow bag id greatly appreciate it TIA


 
It's the 07' Bubble Quilt hobo in green and it's lambskin as well.


----------



## Souzie

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Please help me. I would like to buy this bag, but, I am not sure how much to offer. Would someone please help me on its original price, season and it was ever on sale?
> 
> Thank you so much. Here is the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180329450328&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
The Lady Braid satchel is from Fall 06' and retailed for $2695.  It went on sale for $1610 in November.


----------



## bronzebeauti

xsouzie said:


> It's the 07' Bubble Quilt hobo in green and it's lambskin as well.



Thanks XSouzie...I appreciate your respose   I'm normally a Louis girl and it seems so much easier to keep up with the bags and names (or maybe just because I'm more familiar) but I am totally in love with the bubble hobo but I'd prefer in black...thanks again!!


----------



## Souzie

^^ NP!  The 08' Bubble Quilts come in black and it's calfskin (which is more durable) with ruthenium hardware.  Look in the reference thread.


----------



## Nat

vanessa700830 said:


> could anyone help me find out the price and the name of this purse? trying to see if i can get it from saks...
> 
> from the chanel website
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-zipped-handbag-1,1,9,4#8-zipped-handbag-1,1,9,4



This is from the Surpique Ligne. Don't know current retail price, but give them the style number and they'll look it up for you.


----------



## shinymagpie

What kind of chain is this please?

I have seen people call it an anniversary chain, and a re-issue chain.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## IceEarl

These are chains that you will find on all reissue bags, that will include the reissue flaps and reissue camera case (with zipper closure), apart from gold, it also comes in silver and ruthenium.


----------



## tstrig

I'm trying to identify this Chanel model. Would someone please help me on its name, original price, and season? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170301263577


----------



## JenSuMa

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the approximate age of these items, or any info relating to them, thanks xx


----------



## Tutu

Tutu said:


> I won my first Chanel purse on eBay, but I don't know the name of the style!  Any help here?



*BUMP*

No one still knows?


----------



## ShoesSunSand

Hi there!  I'm wondering about this Chanel... I don't remember it but I'm told it might be called a Crossword bag?  Was that a real bag or is this a likely fake?

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp?f=8_5_8_1_1186917.JPG&sb=w&maxSize=600


----------



## cuteangel7777

ShoesSun the picture is so small to tell .. and i think its better to authenticate it on the authenticate this thread. those ladies have much better knowledge of the bags authentication.


----------



## cuteangel7777

Tutu said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> No one still knows?




i think its from a few years ago. I have seen this one in black and bronze and i dont remember the retail price but ultimate handbag on ebay had it and its was around 1000.

and here;s the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-GOL...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
the bag looks really small though


----------



## olidivia

Please help my ID this Chanel. Thanks!


----------



## Kelelanna

I love this look and this bag.  Can someone please tell me the name and possibly how much it retails for?  I know the picture has been floating around in different threads and forums. Thanks!


----------



## cuteangel7777

^Grey Matte Distress Camerbag with silver chain jumbo


----------



## bella079

can someone please help me find these chanel sunglaases. style or name?   i had  posted before but , no answer.I would apreiciated thanks,


----------



## Kelelanna

cuteangel7777 said:


> ^Grey Matte Distress Camerbag with silver chain jumbo



Thank you!


----------



## ShoesSunSand

cuteangel7777 said:


> ShoesSun the picture is so small to tell .. and i think its better to authenticate it on the authenticate this thread. those ladies have much better knowledge of the bags authentication.



Thanks    My question isn't whether this is a pic of an authentic Chanel, but rather, whether there was a "crossword" bad that looked (essentially) like this.  If there was I'll pursue it further, but if not I won't bother asking for better pics.  Thanks!

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp?f=8_5_8_1_1186917.JPG&sb=w&maxSize=600


----------



## moonstar_004

how about this one? what's this called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190289200205


----------



## Smoothoprter

moonstar_004 said:


> how about this one? what's this called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190289200205


 
I believe it is called the Large PERFECT DAY Tote.  If you are interested in the one above from eBay more pictures are needed in order to determine authenticity.


----------



## lashopgirl

whats the name of this style anyone know?Thanks!


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ is the black on black protobello! Around 2495- this one is from last year but there are gonna be new ones this year


----------



## sarasmith3269

what are these shoes called?


----------



## *Magdalena*

what is the exact name of this tote from Chanel's classic collection?

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-zipped-handbag-1,1,9,4#8-tote-1,1,6,4


----------



## Souzie

^^ It's the Cerf/Executive tote.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^thanks a lot!!!


----------



## thestig

hi!

can anyone please help us in identifying what the name of this bag is?
it's caviar with gold hardware.  please help in identifying the name and around which year it was produced?  and if possible, estimate of current price?

thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

sarasmith3269 said:


> what are these shoes called?


I'm replying here, since it's easier - My shoe box is labeled " 07AG25760X01000

Flats
Nov 07
94305

They are_ really short _- I went up 1 1/2 sizes and now they are a bit wide for my feet, but my toe is not hitting the end, which I prefer.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nat

thestig said:


> hi!
> 
> can anyone please help us in identifying what the name of this bag is?
> it's caviar with gold hardware.  please help in identifying the name and around which year it was produced?  and if possible, estimate of current price?
> 
> thanks!



It's an older style - the older styles didn't have any names -, it's no longer available and don't know retail price back then.

The 6 series were manufactured between 2000-2002, as you can see in this thread which I provided to you earlier on: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


----------



## IceEarl

Lindsay Lohan is carrying a black on black Portobello in the Medium size (with zipper top), price is around USD3495, I ordered one last December. NM should still have it.



lashopgirl said:


> whats the name of this style anyone know?Thanks!


----------



## joycieee89

Hi, does anyone know the name of the big tote bag? and does it have zippers to close the bag? 
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-large-shopping-bag-1,1,4,4#7-large-shopping-bag-1,1,11,4


----------



## Mixi

http://www.hilarystyle.org/images/primphoodie.jpg




anyone have any info on this purse? Name, price, season or a better picture of it?


----------



## thestig

Beautylicious said:


> It's an older style - the older styles didn't have any names -, it's no longer available and don't know retail price back then.
> 
> The 6 series were manufactured between 2000-2002, as you can see in this thread which I provided to you earlier on: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


 

ok. thanks a lot!


----------



## cuteangel7777

joycieee89 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of the big tote bag? and does it have zippers to close the bag?
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-large-shopping-bag-1,1,4,4#7-large-shopping-bag-1,1,11,4




hey-- its call the Paris Bizartte tote It does have a zipper inside and it comes in this, white, gold and silver and you can get it from the boutique or most dept stores


----------



## joycieee89

> hey-- its call the Paris Bizartte tote It does have a zipper inside and it comes in this, white, gold and silver and you can get it from the boutique or most dept stores


 
thanks! =)


----------



## Harbor35

I'm sooooooooo frustrated.  Have come across a BEAUTIFUL lambskin Chanel from, I believe early 80's.  However, I haven't a clue the "name" of the bag.  It's quilted but not in the current triangular version of quilted when thinking Chanel.  So now that I've attempted to describe the bag........cannot figure out how to add the pics w/in this post.  Sorry to be such a load; would appreciate any and all kind advice.  Thanks!

ps/I'm WAY new to Purse Forum so I apoligize if this is posted in the wrong thread........


----------



## Harbor35

I'm sooooooooo frustrated. Have come across a BEAUTIFUL lambskin Chanel from, I believe early 80's. However, I haven't a clue the "name" of the bag. It's quilted but not in the current triangular version of quilted when thinking Chanel. So now that I've attempted to describe the bag........cannot figure out how to add the pics w/in this post. Sorry to be such a load; would appreciate any and all kind advice. Thanks!

ps/I'm WAY new to Purse Forum so I apologize if this is posted in the wrong thread........


----------



## Harbor35

Whoops....I just figured out how to post the pics.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk72/aidan_jameson/Chanel11.jpg


----------



## chanel's freak

hi gurls, can anyone help identify below 2 bags, name, code, price and better pictures if possible... thanksss!


----------



## chanel's freak

sorry here's the other

http://www2.pictures.fp.zimbio.com/Nicky+Hilton+Out+Shopping+New+York+6XSc9M6TK3Xl.jpg


----------



## mgiardino

Which flap is Shenae carrying in this photo?



http://i511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/beautytpf/celebs/shenae-grimes-tori-spelling-23.jpg


----------



## Souzie

chanel's freak said:


> hi gurls, can anyone help identify below 2 bags, name, code, price and better pictures if possible... thanksss!


 
Paris is carrying a lambskin east west flap with new chain.  It retailed for $1995.
Here are more pics...


----------



## videl231

Please help me with the name of this bag. I only know that it's kind of reissue based on the lock. Does it only come in 1 size? How much does it retails for? TIA.

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-lar...4#7-metallic-calfskin-large-flap-bag-1,1,2,11


----------



## Souzie

chanel's freak said:


> sorry here's the other
> 
> http://www2.pictures.fp.zimbio.com/Nicky+Hilton+Out+Shopping+New+York+6XSc9M6TK3Xl.jpg


 
Nicky's carrying a lambskin jumbo flap.  I believe it currently retails for $2875.


----------



## Nat

Harbor35 said:


> I'm sooooooooo frustrated. Have come across a BEAUTIFUL lambskin Chanel from, I believe early 80's. However, I haven't a clue the "name" of the bag. It's quilted but not in the current triangular version of quilted when thinking Chanel. So now that I've attempted to describe the bag........cannot figure out how to add the pics w/in this post. Sorry to be such a load; would appreciate any and all kind advice. Thanks!
> 
> ps/I'm WAY new to Purse Forum so I apologize if this is posted in the wrong thread........



Hi, the vintage styles don't have any names. Chanel didn't name their bags until a few years ago.


----------



## Nat

mgiardino said:


> Which flap is Shenae carrying in this photo?
> 
> http://i511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/beautytpf/celebs/shenae-grimes-tori-spelling-23.jpg



It's an older style, unavailable now and doesn't have any name. Flaps with colored piping do pop up on eBay from time to time.

The Neon ligne had lambskin flaps with colored lining and came out in 2008. Not sure if they are still available.


----------



## Nat

videl231 said:


> Please help me with the name of this bag. I only know that it's kind of reissue based on the lock. Does it only come in 1 size? How much does it retails for? TIA.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-lar...4#7-metallic-calfskin-large-flap-bag-1,1,2,11



This is the Accordion Reissue tote. It comes in two sizes, as far as I know. Pictures and retail prices of bots sizes can be found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...s-and-reissue-wocs-313591-14.html#post8074024


----------



## Nat

chanel's freak said:


> sorry here's the other
> 
> http://www2.pictures.fp.zimbio.com/Nicky+Hilton+Out+Shopping+New+York+6XSc9M6TK3Xl.jpg



Nicky is actually carrying the caviar Jumbo  Current retail price of the caviar is still $2650, I think.


----------



## mgiardino

Beautylicious said:


> It's an older style, unavailable now and doesn't have any name. Flaps with colored piping do pop up on eBay from time to time.
> 
> The Neon ligne had lambskin flaps with colored lining and came out in 2008. Not sure if they are still available.


Thank you so much  I'll keep a look out!


----------



## Tartine

What's the original name for this purse?

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x194/linda_tlc/BlackCalfSkinMulti-CCConfetti2.jpg

Is this design still available in store?
Anyone has the price? 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## videl231

Beautylicious said:


> This is the Accordion Reissue tote. It comes in two sizes, as far as I know. Pictures and retail prices of bots sizes can be found here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...s-and-reissue-wocs-313591-14.html#post8074024





THANK YOU !


----------



## cuteangel7777

Tartine said:


> What's the original name for this purse?
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x194/linda_tlc/BlackCalfSkinMulti-CCConfetti2.jpg
> 
> Is this design still available in store?
> Anyone has the price?
> Thank you for sharing.



It looks like a mini punk flap. It was around 3000+ and its very hard to find now. There's a white one on bonzale


----------



## clOudeater

*Hi! My mom gave me this bag from her collections, but she has very few collections of chanel so she's forgotten the model, style, name and year make of this bag and its retail price. Can u please help me identify it?  Thank you so much in advance!!!  *


----------



## Tartine

Thanks for the information cuteangel7777.
Will check it out at Bonzale 



cuteangel7777 said:


> It looks like a mini punk flap. It was around 3000+ and its very hard to find now. There's a white one on bonzale


----------



## harpercassidy

Can anyone tell me what the name of this flap is... and is it the small or medium based on its measurements?  Also if you know the current retail price please tell...Thanks so much 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170306015597


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ Beige Caviar Medium with Gold Hardware

current retail is around 2450 and it does sound like small/medium


----------



## harpercassidy

Thanks cuteangel7777   So it is the medium then!  Off to look at pics in the reference library!


----------



## IceEarl

harpercassidy said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name of this flap is... and is it the small or medium based on its measurements? Also if you know the current retail price please tell...Thanks so much
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170306015597


 
yes, according to the measurement given, it should be a small flap since it's 9 inches, medlarge flap is 10 inches. HTH.


----------



## ypph

Hi ladies,
could you please identify this bag for me? It's neither a metallic or patent finish, but called 'shiny'. I asked the seller and he said it's a new collection from Spring 09. But it doesnt look like a surpique either, can anyone confirm? i'm rather confused.

http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-...issue-255-i-20622-s-244.html?images=true#img1


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ looks like a chanel reissue distress 227 to me.. i dont know what it means by shiny though and i havent seen it in spring 09 yet.. but it looks good to me though..


----------



## ypph

same it loooks good to me too but the seller kept saying its not matte or metallic but shiny distressed. Something new? Or just something classic but rare?


----------



## LVLV

just find this chanel bag and would like to know the name of it? How old is it? If it is a vintage bag. More info please TIA


----------



## Mixi

Here i added a clear image can anyone identify this purse
please,


----------



## Nat

ypph said:


> Hi ladies,
> could you please identify this bag for me? It's neither a metallic or patent finish, but called 'shiny'. I asked the seller and he said it's a new collection from Spring 09. But it doesnt look like a surpique either, can anyone confirm? i'm rather confused.
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-...issue-255-i-20622-s-244.html?images=true#img1



We have been discussing the glazed reissue in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/new-metallic-384885.html Haven't seen it IRL, but it looks gorgeous to me.


----------



## Nat

LVLV said:


> just find this chanel bag and would like to know the name of it? How old is it? If it is a vintage bag. More info please TIA



It's an older style. We need to know the serial number to tell the age. I'm guessing it's from somwhere around the 6 series.


----------



## ypph

thanks Nat! can't believe i missed out on that thread. interesting finds. I suppose it is the new metallic, looks almost like patent which is really yummy. But am still deciding as to whether i should get it since i already have a matte black and no one can really tell the difference unless u look at it close up >.<


----------



## habanerita

Can anyone tell me what ligne or what bag has this chain....I have never seen it..........TIA.H


----------



## LVLV

Beautylicious said:


> It's an older style. We need to know the serial number to tell the age. I'm guessing it's from somwhere around the 6 series.


 Thanx Beautylicious . The serial number is 6627362.


----------



## ShoeLaLaLa

Mixi said:


> Here i added a clear image can anyone identify this purse
> please,


I was looking for this one a little while ago, with little success, so I would also love further info if anyone has it.

I do believe it was a Spring 2006 bag.

ETA: xxxx a brief blog post about the bag.  It says retail was $1895.

If anyone had any further info on the name/style etc., which might help with googling, or a lead on any place selling the bag, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nat

habanerita said:


> Can anyone tell me what ligne or what bag has this chain....I have never seen it..........TIA.H



Can't see the whole bag, C. But it looks like a vintage flap chain to me.


----------



## Nat

LVLV said:


> Thanx Beautylicious . The serial number is 6627362.



So, my guess was right  Bags from the 6 series were made between 2000 - 2002. Chanel didn't name their bags back then.


----------



## m.sou

my first chanel bag, does anyone know what this bag is called and how much it retails for?






thanks in advance


----------



## Nat

m.sou said:


> my first chanel bag, does anyone know what this bag is called and how much it retails for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



Congratulations on your first Chanel!

This is the PTT, Petit Timeless Tote and it's part of the continuous classic collection. Current retail price is $2125.


----------



## m.sou

thanks! sorry i put it in the wrong thread! 

i guess i got a pretty good deal $1300 CANADIAN!!! yayyy


----------



## NanamiRyu

Mixi said:


> Here i added a clear image can anyone identify this purse
> please,


 
I think this is called Patchwork flap?  I know at least one tPFer has this.  

Btw, I was thrilled to see this on a eBay auction several months ago but then it ended with a winning bid around $3000!ush:


----------



## habanerita

Thanks!!!!H



Beautylicious said:


> Can't see the whole bag, C. But it looks like a vintage flap chain to me.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Can anyone help me identify this?  I have looked through the entire ref library and have no clue.  Thanks!


----------



## scmapple

Can anyone identify this red Chanel bag for me. It looks really good, but I can't find out any information on it anywhere. Does anyone know what it's called? from what season? and how much the RRP is?


----------



## IceEarl

Please post your ID question here 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## scmapple

Can anyone identify this red Chanel bag for me. It looks really good, but I can't find out any information on it anywhere. Does anyone know what it's called? from what season? and how much the RRP is?


----------



## Nat

scmapple said:


> Can anyone identify this red Chanel bag for me. It looks really good, but I can't find out any information on it anywhere. Does anyone know what it's called? from what season? and how much the RRP is?



This is the large Scales flap. Original retail price was $3195, but it went on sale last year. Don't know for how much though.


----------



## Souzie

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Can anyone help me identify this? I have looked through the entire ref library and have no clue. Thanks!


 
Looks like the Chevron flap from Fall 07'.


----------



## trishhh

Hi

I need help! Can anyone tell me what bag is this? What model and do you know what leather is this? Is it lambskin coz the leather is really soft and can anyone tell me the SRP of this bag. Thank you!!!


----------



## beez86

Hi all,

I'm a newbie to chanel and I've been looking for a bag similar as below. Is anyone able to help me out on the name of the bag and whether I can still find it around? I've been asking around in melbourne precisely the melbourne chanel store but the sales person have no idea which bag am I referring to. 

Is there any with the same material but with the CC logo embedded on the bag itself? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## LVLux

I am wondering if anyone knows the name,size,material & price of these scarves? TIA!


----------



## Nat

beez86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie to chanel and I've been looking for a bag similar as below. Is anyone able to help me out on the name of the bag and whether I can still find it around? I've been asking around in melbourne precisely the melbourne chanel store but the sales person have no idea which bag am I referring to.
> 
> Is there any with the same material but with the CC logo embedded on the bag itself? Please help. Thanks.




This is the large Diamond Stitch tote and they're pretty much sold out, I'm afraid.


----------



## LVLV

Beautylicious said:


> So, my guess was right  Bags from the 6 series were made between 2000 - 2002. Chanel didn't name their bags back then.


 Thanx Beautylicious !!!


----------



## Nieners

http://www.cosmoluxurybags.com/include/makeThumbnail.asp?id=349&x_new=320&y_new=320

What bag is this? TIA


----------



## Kyclaire

anybody can identify this vintage chanel?? 
and know how much its worth(price)? just an estimate will do..
Thanksss!!!


----------



## saira1214

Can anyone tell me what year this bag may be by the hologram number 3968022? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> Can anyone tell me what year this bag may be by the hologram number 3968022? Thanks!


 
Nevermind, I think its a 1994-1996. Thanks!


----------



## themrs

Can anyone identrify this Chanel? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170308141797&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D170308141797%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## volaju

it's the timeless classic small tote shopper


----------



## volaju

it's called large camera case bag in aged lambskin and as far as i remember it's 08A, think it retailed roughly around the $2000


----------



## Kyclaire

anyone knows what is the bag ive posted?


----------



## volaju

anyone knows what is the bag ive posted?   -- Kyclaire

looks like a small classic flap in patent calfskin in the old beige, dunno from what season though sorry


----------



## Kyclaire

Thanks! do you have any idea how much it costs or an estimate? it is really small 6inchesX4.5inches


----------



## holymolely

I've never seen this before! Is it from previous seasons?


----------



## OlgaMUA

anyone know the name/cost of this bag?

TIA!


----------



## volaju

OlgaMUA said:


> anyone know the name/cost of this bag?
> 
> TIA!



it's part of the Paris-Miami 09C collection. it's part of what is called the Unlimited collection. it's roughly in the region of $1200


----------



## volaju

Kyclaire said:


> Thanks! do you have any idea how much it costs or an estimate? it is really small 6inchesX4.5inches



I'd say roughly around $1600, as for the size yes around that size, whatever the dimensions of the box bag is if it's that.


----------



## thegraceful1

themrs said:


> Can anyone identrify this Chanel? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...41797&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 
^This is the Petite Timeless Tote (PTT) in large and no longer in production.


----------



## OlgaMUA

thank you Volaju!

would you (or anyone else) happen to know the exact style name? I know there are a few bags in this line .. I would have to call for it and want to ask for the right bag

TIA!


----------



## Nat

^ It's from Spring/Summer 2009. The different styles of the Chanel Unlimited collection and their according style numbers are posted in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/s...ook-pics-page-3-5-a-413370-3.html#post9417746


----------



## lauza86

Hi there, please could someone help me identify the name, colour, season, year and cost of this Chanel classic flap bag? Any idea where I can buy one? Many thanks


----------



## beez86

Beautylicious said:


> This is the large Diamond Stitch tote and they're pretty much sold out, I'm afraid.


 
Thanks Beautylicious. But i was just wondering if there are any other similar to this bag? The one I saw was different at the handle. The handle is not entirely chained, not in the middle at least.


----------



## Kyclaire

Thanks volaju!!


----------



## chanelchanelcha

Hi, I saw a woman carrying this bag today. Any ideas on name, price and where to buy it? I HAVE to have it! Thanks!


----------



## Sharpey_gr

Hi,anyone help me identify this bag's name please. It quite old-serial name is 6xxxxxx. I think it's calfskin. Thanks!


----------



## brandsbabe

Need help with this one please? Anyone knows which year/season and retail price? 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Com_Pic/items/Chanel_Grey_Sport_Flap_Bag___AS_NEW

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Kyclaire

do you know what bag is this? anyone?


----------



## volaju

OlgaMUA said:


> thank you Volaju!
> 
> would you (or anyone else) happen to know the exact style name? I know there are a few bags in this line .. I would have to call for it and want to ask for the right bag
> 
> TIA!


 
It actually came out for cruise 09 but was carried through to Act1 

Anyway here's the code A46114 Y05204 Colour code 45004
I only have euro price of 750


----------



## volaju

beez86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie to chanel and I've been looking for a bag similar as below. Is anyone able to help me out on the name of the bag and whether I can still find it around? I've been asking around in melbourne precisely the melbourne chanel store but the sales person have no idea which bag am I referring to.
> 
> Is there any with the same material but with the CC logo embedded on the bag itself? Please help. Thanks.


 

There is a Diamond Stitch available for SS09 Act2 







It will available in calfskin and lambskin

colours in calf are white, dark beige, fuschia, blue, black
 colours in Lamb are white, light beige, dark beige, pink, coral grey and blue depending on boutique

price in euro ranges from 1710 (small calfskin) to 2340 (large lamskin, wht one in pic)


----------



## chanelbaby

lauza86 said:


> Hi there, please could someone help me identify the name, colour, season, year and cost of this Chanel classic flap bag? Any idea where I can buy one? Many thanks


 

Love that bag too eversince I saw it at Heathrow about 2 years ago.
Perhaps if you posted it in Chanel shopping you would have more success finding it than here.


----------



## Nat

chanelchanelcha said:


> Hi, I saw a woman carrying this bag today. Any ideas on name, price and where to buy it? I HAVE to have it! Thanks!


 
This is FAKE.


----------



## Nat

Sharpey_gr said:


> Hi,anyone help me identify this bag's name please. It quite old-serial name is 6xxxxxx. I think it's calfskin. Thanks!


 
Older styles, like bags from the 6 series, don't have a name. Other than shopping tote, that is.


----------



## Nat

brandsbabe said:


> Need help with this one please? Anyone knows which year/season and retail price?
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Com_Pic/items/Chanel_Grey_Sport_Flap_Bag___AS_NEW
> 
> THANK YOU!!


 
It's a bag from the Sports ligne from 2004. Don't know retail price.


----------



## Nat

Kyclaire said:


> do you know what bag is this? anyone?


 
Older style/vintage seasonal flap.


----------



## brandsbabe

Beautylicious said:


> It's a bag from the Sports ligne from 2004. Don't know retail price.


  Thank you so much!!


----------



## volaju

Kyclaire said:


> do you know what bag is this? anyone?


 

it's from Cruise 05 it's a patent lambskin, retailed at 800euro


----------



## chanel's freak

Beautylicious said:


> Nicky is actually carrying the caviar Jumbo  Current retail price of the caviar is still $2650, I think.


 beautylicious


----------



## chanel's freak

xsouzie said:


> Paris is carrying a lambskin east west flap with new chain.  It retailed for $1995.
> Here are more pics...


----------



## volaju

trishhh said:


> Hi
> 
> I need help! Can anyone tell me what bag is this? What model and do you know what leather is this? Is it lambskin coz the leather is really soft and can anyone tell me the SRP of this bag. Thank you!!!


 
it's cc moon from pre-fall 05, it's a lambskin and retailed at 1250 euro


----------



## brandsbabe

Does anyone know how much this retailed for? 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Com_Pic/items/Chanel_Grey_Sport_Flap_Bag___AS_NEW

Thank you!!


----------



## chanelchanelcha

Beautylicious said:


> This is FAKE.


Really??!!  I'm so disappointed.  I saw this picture on ebay and it did look a little sketchy because the price was so low and they didn't have any information about the bag, and now the listed is gone.  So Chanel doesn't make a bag like this at all?  Thanks


----------



## Scott.

Hi.

Can anyone help me to identify the model,season and approx price of these two bags?


----------



## OlgaMUA

volaju said:


> It actually came out for cruise 09 but was carried through to Act1
> 
> Anyway here's the code A46114 Y05204 Colour code 45004
> I only have euro price of 750



thanks for the info!
I ended up emailing the pic to an SA near me.. it's the ziptop dome satchel.. a46115.. about US$1160.. but it's HUGE.. 30cm x 52cm x 22cm

I was hoping it would be smaller


----------



## newfoundland

Hi all. Just had this wallet authenticated and would like some more information on it. I know it's from the Cambon line. Anybody know the season or if the CC's are made of leather or another material? Any and all info is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## purseprodigy

Who had authenticated that wallet? If it is authentic, that CC would be made of a faux python skin, I'm not sure what season, but that styles such as these have been around for about three or four years.


----------



## bleedinglvoe

i won this wallet please help me ID this wallet? 

Opps here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220372603002


millions of thanks


----------



## hotmama2babyz&d

Has anyone ever seen this bag IRL? Or know what it's called/season, etc.?? I would like to track it down from a store as opposed to buying it from some auction site so any & all info would be helpful!! THANKS!


----------



## traden

Could anyone please ID this bag for me and how much is it in Paris? In which colours it is available in and also would it still be available in April?
Thanks a million!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Can't help you with Paris prices, but it's $2850 USD.  It's the Sensual tote and also comes in black, navy, pink, beige and white.


----------



## Souzie

hotmama2babyz&d said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag IRL? Or know what it's called/season, etc.?? I would like to track it down from a store as opposed to buying it from some auction site so any & all info would be helpful!! THANKS!


 
Looks like the Upside Down tote from s/s 09.


----------



## bleedinglvoe

bleedinglvoe said:


> i won this wallet please help me ID this wallet?
> 
> Opps here is the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220372603002
> 
> 
> millions of thanks




here is the pix


----------



## Nat

bleedinglvoe said:


> i won this wallet please help me ID this wallet?
> 
> Opps here is the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220372603002
> 
> 
> millions of thanks



This is the Camelia wallet, came out in 2007.


----------



## bleedinglvoe

Beautylicious said:


> This is the Camelia wallet, came out in 2007.



do you know how much the wallet was sold for?


----------



## Nat

bleedinglvoe said:


> do you know how much the wallet was sold for?



Check this thread in our reference library, it's probably posted in there somewhere:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-leather-goods-thread-photos-only-313870.html


----------



## dpgyrl026

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...oulder-bag-i-18085-s-94.html?images=true#img7

=)  Thank you!


----------



## totoro723

Hi, I am very new to Chanel. I have a question about this bag. Would anybody happen to know what year this bag is and around what retail price? ALso what is the number like #596 for chanel bag means? thanks!


----------



## Expat

hotmama2babyz&d said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag IRL? Or know what it's called/season, etc.?? I would like to track it down from a store as opposed to buying it from some auction site so any & all info would be helpful!! THANKS!


 
I saw this IRL today and it is GORGEOUS! 
I don't think it's an upsidedown tote, just a small N/S tote. It looked a lot better than that pic, tbh.

It's very recent so should be in the stores now.


----------



## Expat

Re the two tone B&W tote. It's S/S 09 http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-r...-tone-lambskin-with-interlaced-chain-1,1,5,17


----------



## Sharpey_gr

Thanks Beautylicious!


----------



## Alyanesse

I am in love with this bag from the summer/spring collection.
I will be travelling to Europe coming April.
Please share the price of this baby 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## volaju

Alyanesse said:


> I am in love with this bag from the summer/spring collection.
> I will be travelling to Europe coming April.
> Please share the price of this baby
> Thank you everyone!




As far as I remember it's 1790 euro
It's quite a big bag just to let you know, nearly twice the size of the large tote


----------



## Souzie

Expat said:


> I saw this IRL today and it is GORGEOUS!
> I don't think it's an upsidedown tote, just a small N/S tote. It looked a lot better than that pic, tbh.
> 
> It's very recent so should be in the stores now.


 
It's part of the Upside Down line in the s/s 09 Act 2 look book.


----------



## tstrig

Can you please help identify the model, season and price of this Chanel? It was a gift from my sister but unfortunately it's time to let it go.


----------



## Jahpson

what is this lovely bag? It belongs to *n2chanel*

thank you so much


----------



## habanerita

That is the new version of the Executive/Cerf it comes in several color combinations.H




Jahpson said:


> what is this lovely bag? It belongs to *n2chanel*
> 
> thank you so much


----------



## jennzy

hey everyone!
i'm like in love with this vintage flap, i was wondering if anyone knew the name of this bag

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-vintage-black-flap-bag-i-20465-s-199.html

i love it! its so unique!


----------



## Nat

jennzy said:


> hey everyone!
> i'm like in love with this vintage flap, i was wondering if anyone knew the name of this bag
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-vintage-black-flap-bag-i-20465-s-199.html
> 
> i love it! its so unique!



Hi, vintage flaps don't have any names; so just a vintage classic flap


----------



## Nat

tstrig said:


> Can you please help identify the model, season and price of this Chanel? It was a gift from my sister but unfortunately it's time to let it go.




It is from the Mademoiselle Ligne. Has been around for a long time, but is now discontinued. More pictures can be found in our reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-your-mademoiselle-mm-ligne-pieces-44256.html


----------



## Nat

Alyanesse said:


> I am in love with this bag from the summer/spring collection.
> I will be travelling to Europe coming April.
> Please share the price of this baby
> Thank you everyone!



This is from the SS09 Act II *Edgy* collection and it comes in several styles, N/S, E/W, hobo. US retail price for this style is $2650.


----------



## jennzy

Beautylicious said:


> Hi, vintage flaps don't have any names; so just a vintage classic flap




 thanks!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Saw this photos could anyone tell me the names?


----------



## Nat

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Saw this photos could anyone tell me the names?



These are from the "Discs" ligne from SS09 Act I and they are currently available.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beautylicious said:


> These are from the "Discs" ligne from SS09 Act I and they are currently available.


 
Any Idea the name of the styles? I dont know what to ask the sales person for?


----------



## Nat

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Any Idea the name of the styles? I dont know what to ask the sales person for?



*Discs* is the name of the style. Tell them it's the one with the embroided CC's discs on front of the bag; that should do the trick. There aren't any other styles like this available atm


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beautylicious said:


> *Discs* is the name of the style. Tell them it's the one with the embroided CC's discs on front of the bag; that should do the trick. There aren't any other styles like this available atm


 

Sorry :greengrin: I did not understand the name of the style is the Discs? is that the name of the black bag or the blue one?


----------



## Nat

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Sorry :greengrin: I did not understand t*he name of the style is the Discs*? is that the name of the black bag or the blue one?



Both are from the Discs ligne, which comes in various styles and different colors


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beautylicious said:


> Both are from the Discs ligne, which comes in various styles and different colors


 

Thanks you are great!!!!!!!!! I must have the blue draw string bag


----------



## Jahpson

habanerita said:


> That is the new version of the Executive/Cerf it comes in several color combinations.H


 

same price I assume?

I haven't been to a CHANEL boutique in a while


----------



## Jahpson

Yay!!

I called CHANEL and ask information about the tote (*n2chanel* was kind enough to give me the style number)

It comes in black, rose, light purple and pink for 2895. Im sooo getting it!


----------



## south-of-france

Do you know this bag? What do you think of this one? Is it going to be a classic? Thank you


----------



## BRONTE

What size, name and leather is this Chanel please?


----------



## burberryprncess

^looks like medium caviar classic flap with ghw.


----------



## BRONTE

It looks smaller then the medium....no?


----------



## bleedinglvoe

help me ID this bag? I thought it was PST then I made an offer, didnt think I will actually win.
Please...............

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320348191799
is 800 a good deal?

thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ i think its a good deal.. no its not a PST its a i think its call some small caviar tote or something.. but it retail the same as a GST! soo 800 is worth it


----------



## cuteangel7777

I think its medium, not medium large Bronte


----------



## Souzie

bleedinglvoe said:


> help me ID this bag? I thought it was PST then I made an offer, didnt think I will actually win.
> Please...............
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320348191799
> is 800 a good deal?
> 
> thank youuuuuuuuuu


 
It's a PTT...petite timeless tote.  I have it in beige.  Really cute bag...


----------



## sweetiemermaid

cuteangel7777 said:


> ^ i think its a good deal.. no its not a PST its a i think its call some small caviar tote or something.. but it retail the same as a GST! soo 800 is worth it




thank you cuteangel


----------



## sweetiemermaid

xsouzie said:


> It's a PTT...petite timeless tote.  I have it in beige.  Really cute bag...



thanks dear xsouzie, is this model still sell in boutique?


----------



## Souzie

^^ Yes.  It's part of the classic (continuous) collection.


----------



## princessjacqui

can anyone identify this bag? 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290300360172

is $999 a good price? TIA!


----------



## pretty peony

This bag is from a few years ago. If the condition is good, then the price is ok.


----------



## Souzie

^^ That is the Diagonal CC flap.  $999 is a great price as it retailed for $2595.


----------



## princessjacqui

thanks pretty peony and xsouzie for your help. the condition is awesome! it's different from the other chanels i have and it's a great spring/summer colour. i love having experts on here i can turn to


----------



## Tartine

Need help on these two...

Picture 1
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x194/linda_tlc/WhiteFlap2.jpg

Picture 2
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x194/linda_tlc/WhiteFlap.jpg

They seemed similar..yet different.
What's the names for the above 2?
Are they both vintage series?

Thank you.


----------



## south-of-france

south-of-france said:


> Do you know this bag? What do you think of this one? Is it going to be a classic? Thank you



Nobody knows about this bag? I would appreciate any input, however small! Thank you.


----------



## FLC

Hello everybody!

Please help me identify this Chanel bag so I can place an order via phone...

TIA!


----------



## Nat

FLC said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Please help me identify this Chanel bag so I can place an order via phone...
> 
> TIA!



This is the Modern Chain flap. Your question has also been answered in your thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-luxury-ligne-flap-436132.html#post10186657


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Hi I never posted in Chanel before, but....I looked in the celebs and chanels ans saw Jennifer Gardner with a tote What is this called are there diiff. sizes is her the large what is the price? Sorry so many ?? usually in LV or Hermes.  Thanks.


----------



## Nat

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Hi I never posted in Chanel before, but....I looked in the celebs and chanels ans saw Jennifer Gardner with a tote What is this called are there diiff. sizes is her the large what is the price? Sorry so many ?? usually in LV or Hermes.  Thanks.



Hi and welcome!

It's called the GST, which stands for Grand Shopping Tote. There's a smaller N/S version, the PST (Petit Shopping Tote) and a smaller E/W version, the PTT (Petit Timeless Tote).

Lots of pictures can be found in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...assic-chanel-pieces-44253-8.html#post10040853

and current worldwide prices in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/current-worldwide-prices-428832-4.html#post10150409

Hope this helps and enjoy your stay in the Chanel forum!


----------



## Souzie

south-of-france said:


> Nobody knows about this bag? I would appreciate any input, however small! Thank you.


 
That's an East West flap from s/s 08.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ladies, 

Would someone please tell me what is the retail on this tote here?  I was never attracted to it, so, I never check out its price.  I am more of the classic flap person.   I have a baby now, so, I need to buy this tote for carry all the little things she has.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-08-CHANEL-B...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50

Thank you.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Ladies,

I also found this tote under the same seller.  Please help mt to identify its season/year.  And its price back then.

Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-08-CHANEL-BLACK-CAVIAR-SHOPPER-JUMBO-CC-TOTE-BAG_W0QQitemZ320348773929QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320348773929&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## cuteangel7777

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would someone please tell me what is the retail on this tote here?  I was never attracted to it, so, I never check out its price.  I am more of the classic flap person.   I have a baby now, so, I need to buy this tote for carry all the little things she has.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-08-CHANEL-BLACK-CAVIAR-SHOPPER-JUMBO-CC-TOTE-BAG_W0QQitemZ320348773929QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320348773929&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50
> 
> Thank you.



This is the Black Caviar Grand Shopping tote. It retails at 2125.


----------



## cuteangel7777

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I also found this tote under the same seller.  Please help mt to identify its season/year.  And its price back then.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-08-CHANEL-BLACK-CAVIAR-SHOPPER-JUMBO-CC-TOTE-BAG_W0QQitemZ320348773929QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320348773929&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50




This is the same tote as the one before, its from the classic line so you can buy it at most stores anytime and it retail again at 2125


----------



## tabolove26

cuteangel7777 said:


> This is the same tote as the one before, its from the classic line so you can buy it at most stores anytime and it retail again at 2125


 
Thank you. It is time for me to add some Chanel totes into my collection.  Since the price on Ebay is not really better, I am going to Bloomingdale's private sale on 3/31 to buy them.  I have my eyes on the black tote and a burgundy tote.


----------



## Kimluvschanel

Hi Ladies can you help me with identifying this bag that i have attached a picture of thanks!


----------



## Nat

Kimluvschanel said:


> Hi Ladies can you help me with identifying this bag that i have attached a picture of thanks!


 
Hi, it's vintage, so no name for this style.


----------



## LoveGame

Beautylicious said:


> This is the large Diamond Stitch tote and they're pretty much sold out, I'm afraid.


I've just falling in love with that bag too. Its too bad its sold out.


----------



## Nat

LoveGame said:


> I've just falling in love with that bag too. Its too bad its sold out.



There's a new version of the Diamond Stitch tote from SS09 Act II, maybe you'll like that one: http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-b...in-with-a-metallic-chanel-signature-1,1,13,17


----------



## purplepinky

i Ladies, I just came by this picture while hangin in the celebs thread section and I am completely intrigued by Khloe's Chanel bag. Is it new this season and what is is studded with? They almost look like a dark pearl (which would be amazing) but I can't tell. Any info would be appreciated TIA!!!


----------



## sjunky13

It is the pearl cc collection. Someone on the forum has one. The pearls are very pretty irl. I like that style the best. Looks great .


----------



## purplepinky

Wow thanks so much!! Is it a current collection? I've been buying jewelry lately, not handbags so I'm out of the loop now. This bag is gorgeous!!! I need to know more!


----------



## aprilvalentine

Yes, current collection. It's called "pearls obsession". It comes in two tote sizes and a flap style also. It's super soft lambskin.


----------



## ypph

anyone knows how much it retails for? That bag caught my eye too


----------



## sjunky13

pearls obsession. Thats right. There are a few sizes in this collection. I belive this one is around the 3300 price range.


----------



## handbag_fetish

I've been wanting that bag for awhile now. I'm probably going to end up buying it but first I need to get my debt down a little. I like the graphite Louis Vuitton duffle bag they have too.


----------



## gladrags&bags

Ladies I need your help desperately. I have no idea what the bags look like even after she's given me reference numbers; I have looked on the Chanel website and still got no where. You guys are my only hope now. please help me ID:

What type of bags are A46570 A46136 and A46567? thank you!!


----------



## ollaa

Hi girls
Please help me . Is it necklace real Chanel?


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ post it in the authenticating thread. Ladies there can help u authenticate it!


----------



## LoveGame

Beautylicious said:


> There's a new version of the Diamond Stitch tote from SS09 Act II, maybe you'll like that one: http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-b...in-with-a-metallic-chanel-signature-1,1,13,17



Thanks for the link. Im not sure how I feel about the shape of the bag but I'll look into it some more. But im still not giving up on the other bag.


----------



## Rose100

Hello, everyone, 
Could someone please tell me what year this bag was manufactured?
Thank you so much.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220374027878


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/brown_shoulder_bag

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dalloway04

I'm pretty sure they're both 2.55 but wondered if anyone knew the colour, size and year of them? I'm in love with them! TIA


----------



## le*luxe

Hi girls, can anyone identify this bag? 
Dimensions:W&#65298;&#65301;"&#12288;H&#65297;&#65305;"&#12288;D&#65297;4"
Also comes in a larger size W34" H23"
Is this the Petit Timeless Tote? Am I right to say it's no longer in production? How much was the retail then?


----------



## Smoothoprter

ollaa said:


> Hi girls
> Please help me . Is it necklace real Chanel?


 
This is most likely not authentic.

CHANEL did make this type necklace for Spring 2005.  It retailed for $1,225 and is very sought after.  If you find it selling for less on eBay then you should be very suspicious.  Most CHANEL costume jewelry should have an oval makers mark stamped somewhere on the necklace.  You need to ask to see a detailed in focus picture of the oval makers mark.


----------



## thegraceful1

le*luxe said:


> Hi girls, can anyone identify this bag?
> Dimensions:W&#65298;&#65301;"&#12288;H&#65297;&#65305;"&#12288;D&#65297;4"
> Also comes in a larger size W34" H23"
> Is this the Petit Timeless Tote? Am I right to say it's no longer in production? How much was the retail then?


 
This is current, the large size is no longer in production, and yes is the PTT


----------



## Smoothoprter

dalloway04 said:


> I'm pretty sure they're both 2.55 but wondered if anyone knew the colour, size and year of them? I'm in love with them! TIA


 
This is the Chanel "Cocos Croco" 2.55 in purple

I believe it was issued sometime in 2007.


----------



## AJC

Please please tell me what this beauty is


----------



## Smoothoprter

AJC said:


> Please please tell me what this beauty is


 
It is a Chanel "Kelly"


----------



## Smoothoprter

blackonmaroon said:


> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/brown_shoulder_bag
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Chanel didn't really begin to give their bags names until the mid 2000's.  

This bag doesn't really have a name.  I would call it a flap shoulder bag with leather strap.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Rose100 said:


> Hello, everyone,
> Could someone please tell me what year this bag was manufactured?
> Thank you so much.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220374027878


 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058

Updated information regarding Authenticity Numbers:

_8-digits----

_12XXXXXX series - 2008
11XXXXXX series - 2006 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988

Early 0XXXXXX series hologram stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.


----------



## AJC

Smoothoprter said:


> It is a Chanel "Kelly"



Thank you Smoothoprter - thought it looked "Kellyesque"


----------



## bleedinglvoe

please help me ID this bag



thank you


----------



## Nat

bleedinglvoe said:


> please help me ID this bag
> 
> thank you



This is the Double Stitch tote, came out last year.


----------



## bleedinglvoe

Beautylicious said:


> This is the Double Stitch tote, came out last year.




thank you! how about this one?


is PTT ever made in Lambskin?


----------



## bleedinglvoe

bleedinglvoe said:


> thank you! how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> is PTT ever made in Lambskin?



here are more pix


----------



## Nat

bleedinglvoe said:


> thank you! how about this one?
> 
> 
> is PTT ever made in Lambskin?



Yes, it has been made in lambskin, but not currently, I think.


----------



## bleedinglvoe

Beautylicious said:


> Yes, it has been made in lambskin, but not currently, I think.



i really want a PTT in caviar and pink color, but sadly they dont have it for this season. I went to SCP yesterday and only black in stock...

Do you think I should pay around 1450 for a 6yrs old bag or wait maybe Uncle Karl will make it next season and pay 2125 for a brand new one?

 please


----------



## Nat

bleedinglvoe said:


> i really want a PTT in caviar and pink color, but sadly they dont have it for this season. I went to SCP yesterday and only black in stock...
> 
> Do you think I should pay around 1450 for a 6yrs old bag or wait maybe Uncle Karl will make it next season and pay 2125 for a brand new one?
> 
> please



Well, next season will be Fall/Winter and I don't think they're gonna add pink colors to the F/W collection. Maybe for Cruise or Spring/Summer season, who knows?

$1450 sounds good to me, if its in good condition, of course.


----------



## ilikepenguins

I just picked this beauty up in a consignment store today, and all I know about it is that it's a tweed flap lol...the number on the inside begins with a 9, if that helps.  Any info would be great!


----------



## bex1997

hey, i was just wondering if anyone could help me identify this bag of bake lively's???? i LOVE IT, and it would be perfect for my collection!! x
http://www.gossipgirlinsider.com/gallery/blake-lively-on-her-way/


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

What is this line called? (lol, I hope I didn't pick a fake one ush


----------



## Souzie

bex1997 said:


> hey, i was just wondering if anyone could help me identify this bag of bake lively's???? i LOVE IT, and it would be perfect for my collection!! x
> http://www.gossipgirlinsider.com/gallery/blake-lively-on-her-way/


 
That would be the Lax tote.


----------



## MrsVintage

Please Girls, could someone help me id this Chanel jacket Anna Wintour is wearing, which collection/year would it be?  to have it 

Many TIA and kind regards


----------



## burberryprncess

MrsVintage said:


> Please Girls, could someone help me id this Chanel jacket Anna Wintour is wearing, which collection/year would it be?  to have it
> 
> Many TIA and kind regards




It's from Fall 2008 RTW collection.


----------



## MrsVintage

Great Burberryp. thanks for your kind help


----------



## Juicy_Luhv

Please tell me the official names of these 4 bags, thanks so much!!


----------



## thegraceful1

Pic.# 1 Quilted Chocolate Bar Camera Bag
Pic. # 4 Cambon Messenger Bag

Dont know the name of the other two.


----------



## mariacarla

Dear Ladies,
I hope I post in the right place.
There is a bag I saw in Tokyo Omotesando Chanel Store about 2 months ago.
I haven't bought it at the time which I terribly regret as I can't take it off my mind. I don't even know the exact name of it. I'll try my best to describe it...would you please help me identify it?

-Black shiny leather that looked like lizard or snake skin, but very gently accented. 
-The CC silver closure. 
-Long silver, extremely shiny chain strap
-Shape:Looked almost like standard 2:55, but it wasn't that tall.

If threre is anyone who could kindly help me, I'd be really more that happy!


Thank you in advance!

mc


----------



## emma*puppy

My aunt just gave me this Chanel. She said that she bought it at a Saks in San Francisco several years ago (which, in this context, can mean anything from a couple year to like a decade). It feels like lambskin. The side of the box says AD1288 X01000 94305. As such, I assume that it's authentic. I would appreciate any relevant information, such as material, correct year, style name, approximate price, etc. It's a shoulder bag and the "handle" loops through the gold loop in the front. I plan to keep it but since I didn't buy it, I'm very curious as to what it's called and whatnot. 

TIA!


----------



## sharlenechua

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=35376a7112&view=att&th=1202fb29be183d44&attid=0.2&disp=inline&zw

HELP! what style name is this? is this real?  
how come the lock is a reissue lock and the strap is for the classic?


----------



## FlyGirl27

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone help me identify this wallet:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220369365647

I can't find it anywhere.

TIA!!


----------



## angiexp

I came across this picture and was wondering if there is a real Chanel wallet with this design. I saw a girl at the market with this same design but in red.. 
Anyone know what collection this could be from? TIA!


----------



## tippyknu

Can someone identify this? I am curious to see how it looks on bc of the chain but can't find any pictures since I don't know what it's called. TIA!


----------



## Nat

emma*puppy said:


> My aunt just gave me this Chanel. She said that she bought it at a Saks in San Francisco several years ago (which, in this context, can mean anything from a couple year to like a decade). It feels like lambskin. The side of the box says AD1288 X01000 94305. As such, I assume that it's authentic. I would appreciate any relevant information, such as material, correct year, style name, approximate price, etc. It's a shoulder bag and the "handle" loops through the gold loop in the front. I plan to keep it but since I didn't buy it, I'm very curious as to what it's called and whatnot.
> 
> TIA!



It's a vintage tote (no name) and it looks like calfskin to me. See if you can find the serial number on the hologram sticker and then check this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


----------



## Nat

sharlenechua said:


> mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=35376a7112&view=att&th=1202fb29be183d44&attid=0.2&disp=inline&zw
> 
> HELP! what style name is this? is this real?
> how come the lock is a reissue lock and the strap is for the classic?



Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Nat

FlyGirl27 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this wallet:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220369365647
> 
> I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> TIA!!



Seller states it's from F/W 2007. Could be still available, but don't know its name.


----------



## Nat

angiexp said:


> I came across this picture and was wondering if there is a real Chanel wallet with this design. I saw a girl at the market with this same design but in red..
> Anyone know what collection this could be from? TIA!



Not sure if this one is real, but this design is from the Cambon ligne. It was never made in red.


----------



## Nat

tippyknu said:


> Can someone identify this? I am curious to see how it looks on bc of the chain but can't find any pictures since I don't know what it's called. TIA!



Chanel didn't name their collections until a few years ago. This is a vintage tote and therefore has no name.


----------



## londondolly

I've been meaning to post this purchase of mine from Tokyo many months back but it kept slipping my mind and FINALLY today, I took it out from my wardrobe and snapped some pics.

The SA in Tokyo just mentioned that it was a limited edition. I would appreciate if any Chanel experts out there would provide me with more info. on this bag!


----------



## angiexp

Thanks, beautylicious!


----------



## gotbighair

londondolly said:


> I've been meaning to post this purchase of mine from Tokyo many months back but it kept slipping my mind and FINALLY today, I took it out from my wardrobe and snapped some pics.
> 
> The SA in Tokyo just mentioned that it was a limited edition. I would appreciate if any Chanel experts out there would provide me with more info. on this bag!


 
Looks like the Camellia No. 5 CC Clover bag (someone please chime in if I am wrong) but here is an ebay auction of the same bag in black:

05A A30080Y03916

Here is an ebay auction of the same bag in black:

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHANEL...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BagShoeGirl

Can anyone give me a little more info on this style - year season etc.?
TIA!


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ Silk Croc ressiue, i think it was from last spring, these went on sale last december~


----------



## Zombie Girl

Can anyone identify this?  TIA!!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Kittie LaRoche said:


> What is this line called? (lol, I hope I didn't pick a fake one ush


 
bump?! :shame:


----------



## Nat

^ It's from their Sports Ligne. No idea about the name, looks like an older style to me.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Beautylicious said:


> ^ It's from their Sports Ligne. No idea about the name, looks like an older style to me.


 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ina43

hi, i'm looking into this vintage bag, can anyone tell me what it is? TIA


----------



## SeonaLuxury

Hi all, im new around Chanel, normally to be found at LV  I am wondering if anyone can poss tell me the name of this bag??? I find it quite cute, love the tassles! Also if anyone here has one with any modelling pics? Or if I can just get the name ill go try hunt some down 
Thank you so much


----------



## Nat

^ Both of them are vintage = no name


----------



## starryapple

hi! can someone identify what year, color, name and price for this lovely chanel flap?

thanks!


----------



## Cassy08

Hi ! Can someone identify this Chanel for me ? 
http://i13.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/3c/f4/e1da_12.JPG


----------



## purse4u

Hello!  I have always loved this bag & I remember seeing it long ago - I would love to find one - Does anyone remember the season or the style name?  I borrowed this pic from Chanelbabys avatar - any help would be sooo appreciated!!


----------



## babina

SeonaLuxury said:


> Hi all, im new around Chanel, normally to be found at LV  I am wondering if anyone can poss tell me the name of this bag??? I find it quite cute, love the tassles! Also if anyone here has one with any modelling pics? Or if I can just get the name ill go try hunt some down
> Thank you so much


 
I just saw a report from Harper's Bazaar that included a bag very similar to this in red.

http://www.fakesareneverinfashion.com/fakes_buzz.asp


----------



## Souzie

starryapple said:


> hi! can someone identify what year, color, name and price for this lovely chanel flap?
> 
> thanks!


 
Don't know the price but that's a pre-fall 08 mini flap in light beige.


----------



## cuteangel7777

Cassy08 said:


> Hi ! Can someone identify this Chanel for me ?
> http://i13.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/3c/f4/e1da_12.JPG


Looks like pink caviar medium with silver hardware, i am not too sure whether its authentic or not though.. check it with ladies from the authentication thread~


----------



## cuteangel7777

Its the Mini flap-glazed distress beige- i think its from pre fall 08..


starryapple said:


> hi! can someone identify what year, color, name and price for this lovely chanel flap?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## better together

i wanna purchase Chanel in Red with the same style Mary-Kate's

so please identify it for me and what the color it is

thanks in advance


----------



## lallybelle

I think that's the elusive 05 Red Jumbo. It's impoosible to find, I'm afraid. It's alot of people here's HG.


----------



## cuteangel7777

better together said:


> i wanna purchase Chanel in Red with the same style Mary-Kate's
> 
> so please identify it for me and what the color it is
> 
> thanks in advance



may be u can try the fushai caviar or the cruise red cavair jumbo. but its not the same~


----------



## hah116

Could someone kindly help me ID these sunglasses?
A style number? Anything? Have you seen these in stores?
I scanned this out of a Nordstrom catalog and asked their online live help and he said they are sold out in stores.

Please post a store location if you have seen these (or an SA even).

(Sorry, I know the scan is upside down. I fixed it and it shows correctly before I upload it, I'm not sure why it goes back.)


----------



## zhuzhu678

Thanks&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;
Anyone know this Chanel bags price and name?THX!!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Rodeo vinyl flap.  It's from Fall 08 and retailed for $2295.


----------



## meriam belina

Hi all... can anyone please help us in identifying what the name of this bag is? and  around which year it was produced?








and the same question for this chanel bag also ;






sorry if the picture not too clearly because the picture take  from camera phone..

thanks before


----------



## agatto2

Can anybody help Identify this bag?? Year and whatever you know about it?

http://bildablog.com/images/Channel.JPG

bildablog.com/images/Channel.JPG


----------



## vlore

Hi! Can someone ID this bag for me please, and what is more/less the current retail price in the US...Thank you!!!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_classic


----------



## luvchnl

..opps sorry wrong entry


----------



## cuteangel7777

vlore said:


> Hi! Can someone ID this bag for me please, and what is more/less the current retail price in the US...Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_classic



I think its glazed lamb classic jumbo with reissue lock~


----------



## vlore

cuteangel7777 said:


> I think its glazed lamb classic jumbo with reissue lock~



is this an older bag? what year would u say it is?


----------



## Smoothoprter

Is this black CC on purple?  If it is purple it is not real.

If it is black CC on black then it is the Cambon pochette messenger bag.  They were made in 2005/2006.  



meriam belina said:


> Hi all... can anyone please help us in identifying what the name of this bag is? and around which year it was produced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the same question for this chanel bag also ;


----------



## cuteangel7777

vlore said:


> is this an older bag? what year would u say it is?



I think its called the hybird bag with the classic chain(at least that's what we call here) and its from 07. I m not too sure, check Mon's thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html


----------



## kannewguy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-CLassic-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

It looks like a shopping tote but the style is very similar to the diamond stitch which has 2 open compartments and 1 zipped compartment.  The difference is the smaller CC and one patch pocket on the back.  Is it still currently in stores?  Does it come in a larger size as well?  Thanks everyone.


----------



## IceEarl

Hi please post your question here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## kannewguy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
It looks like a shopping tote but the style is very similar to the diamond stitch which has 2 open compartments and 1 zipped compartment. The difference is the smaller CC and one patch pocket on the back. Is it still currently in stores? Does it come in a larger size as well? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Smoothoprter

kannewguy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=290306987141&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2
> It looks like a shopping tote but the style is very similar to the diamond stitch which has 2 open compartments and 1 zipped compartment. The difference is the smaller CC and one patch pocket on the back. Is it still currently in stores? Does it come in a larger size as well? Thanks everyone.


 
I think it's called the petite or small "Timeless Tote".  Try the reference library under "misc classic".

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ures-of-misc-classic-chanel-pieces-44253.html

Or try doing a search using "Timeless Tote"


----------



## hsin531

Can anyone ID this Chanel for me?

I would really like to know the name and price of this bag and also if anyone's seen it carried in stores or has this bag.  Any info is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Smoothoprter

hsin531 said:


> Can anyone ID this Chanel for me?
> 
> I would really like to know the name and price of this bag and also if anyone's seen it carried in stores or has this bag. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


 
It looks like it's from the "Le Marias" line.


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

Hi everyone. 
Ive fallen in love with this lady right here.
Does anyone know her name?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140311262990

Do you think she would make a good first Chanel for me? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

^^^ Sorry for being retarded, just found out vintage did not have names, Does anyone know what year roughly this is from?

Thanks


----------



## Souzie

^^ The 1 series bags are from 1989-1991.


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

Thank u


----------



## oh reverie

Hey ladies,
On campus this morning I saw this girl sporting a very interesting Chanel... 
From the front it looked like a Vintage Jumbo Flap, but the sides looked like an accoridon and there was just a large "CC" on the back instead of a pocket. Any ideas on authenticity? Or name? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nnvyme

Can anyone tell me if Chanel actually makes this bag in Black with white piping? Thanks!

http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt51/nnvyme/blacktotewithpiping.jpg
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt51/nnvyme/blacktotewithpiping.jpg


----------



## Smoothoprter

nnvyme said:


> Can anyone tell me if Chanel actually makes this bag in Black with white piping? Thanks!
> 
> http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt51/nnvyme/blacktotewithpiping.jpg
> http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt51/nnvyme/blacktotewithpiping.jpg


 
Not sure about the color combination but I this is the new executive tote that was released for Spring/Summer 2009.  You can call any of the CHANEL boutiques to find out what color combinations are available.


----------



## Letyina

Is this original? Please help


----------



## oh reverie

It looks like a Jumbo Flap from the front, but the sides are shaped like an accoridon. And there is just a large "CC" on the back instead of a pocket. I came across it while browsing a random blog and I've never seen anything like it before...
Authentic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvchnl

oh reverie said:


> It looks like a Jumbo Flap from the front, but the sides are shaped like an accoridon. And there is just a large "CC" on the back instead of a pocket. I came across it while browsing a random blog and I've never seen anything like it before...
> Authentic? Thanks in advance.


 
*** I seriously think this might be a fake.  The gold CC's & the quilted CC's just don't look right to me & neither do the rings where the chains go through.  I would get more pictures & have this authenticated in the authenticate this thread.


----------



## spinskybolt

hi guys, can anyone ID this Chanel collection and which season it is from? i saw this at the Chanel website and love the design and quilting details. are there any other colors, and does anyone have any pictures of bags from this collection to post? I'd greatly appreciate your help


----------



## Nat

^ That is the Surpique Tote. Not to be confused with the current Reissue Surpique ligne.

It's part of their classic collection, well, according to chanel.com anyway. You can Chanel customer service, give them the style number (as mentioned on chanel.com) and ask if they are still available.

It came in several different colors in the past, but I believe they currently only come in black and beige.


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

does anyone know what year she is from?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123#ShippingPayment

thanks in advancr


----------



## Letyina

Letyina said:


> Is this original? Please help



No one?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Try posting here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-433300.html. 




Letyina said:


> No one?


----------



## jum

i read in the "authenticate thread" and the pearls that you have posted is FAKE.  There's a long explanation in there.  Chanel does not make pearls that are connected like that.  It's suppose to be two Seperate strand of pearls.  Hope that helps


----------



## natad

help! identify this! and is it real?? 

http://i3.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/3f/31/c6ba_1.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/03/!BPzHReQBmk~$(KGrHgKigEjlLm,etkBJ1f1)S69w~~_1.JPG
http://i21.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/3f/31/d639_1.JPG


could it be a fake? because i have seen them in black only


----------



## cuteangel7777

Because i have to bag, i can tell you its not real. However next time can u post the questions on the Authenticate this thread?

Thanks you





natad said:


> help! identify this! and is it real??
> 
> http://i3.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/3f/31/c6ba_1.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/03/!BPzHReQBmk~$(KGrHgKigEjlLm,etkBJ1f1)S69w~~_1.JPG
> http://i21.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/3f/31/d639_1.JPG
> 
> 
> could it be a fake? because i have seen them in black only


----------



## Letyina

Zombie Girl said:


> Try posting here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-433300.html.


Thanks 



jum said:


> i read in the "authenticate thread" and the pearls that you have posted is FAKE.  There's a long explanation in there.  Chanel does not make pearls that are connected like that.  It's suppose to be two Seperate strand of pearls.  Hope that helps



Oh too bad! Thank you so much!


----------



## the-chus

Hi, could somebody help me to identify this Chanel? Which year is it from and what's the approx. price?

TIA!!


----------



## south-of-france

Hi all, can you help me with this special style? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tartine

Anyone know the name of this purse?

How many sizes does it come in?

Thank you.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Letyina said:


> Is this original? Please help


 
No this is fake.  The authentic Paris Souveniers necklace was one single piece (not double).  

Please look here for tips on spotting the real one: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404-2.html#post6688589


----------



## Smoothoprter

Is a variation of the classic flap.  I can perhaps help with age if you post a picture of the hologram sticker.  I cannot help with original price though.



the-chus said:


> Hi, could somebody help me to identify this Chanel? Which year is it from and what's the approx. price?
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## luvchnl

What do you guys think of this one?  It's supposedly from the 1950's.  The seller stated in the listing:  
100% guaranteed genuine.  From the estate of a noted 1950-60's French fashion model whom retired in NYC.  (Is this true??)  It sold for $232.50.  I would be surprised to learn that this is what the CC logo used to look like on the 2nd flap if this purse is indeed from the 1950's.
The leather & the stiching look vintage Chanel to me.  Can anyone verify it's identity?  I am so curious.  If it is, gosh I would have loved to bid on it.  What a piece of history that would be.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-&-RARE-1950's-CHANEL-Quilted-Bag_W0QQitemZ320355665874QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## viik

Please help me with this Chanel
Thank you sososo much


----------



## pout306

style name and price?


----------



## cuteangel7777

viik said:


> Please help me with this Chanel
> Thank you sososo much


*Black Matte Camera bag (or its also called reissue tote) with silver chain*


----------



## viik

cuteangel7777 said:


> *Black Matte Camera bag (or its also called reissue tote) with silver chain*


 
Thank you cuteangel7777


----------



## Nat

pout306 said:


> style name and price?



This is the CC Sensual Flap, $2295.


----------



## cheweyvy

Can anyone please tell me what is the name, year and retail price of this bag was? 

TIA!!


----------



## EmSo

is this the classic mini flap?  is the strap meant to be doubled?

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-vintage-black-quilted-lambskin-small-classic-flap-bag.aspx


----------



## cuteangel7777

EmSo said:


> is this the classic mini flap?  is the strap meant to be doubled?
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-vintage-black-quilted-lambskin-small-classic-flap-bag.aspx




*it does look like it, its vintage though*


----------



## thegraceful1

viik said:


> Please help me with this Chanel
> Thank you sososo much


 
^The interior of the matte reissue camera bag is done in leather and is more expensive, by looking and the interior from the picture you posted it looks like fabric, therefore I believe is the Surpique Camera Bag and not the Reissue.


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

I  love this classic style
What is this style called?
Is it still available? 
Is their a choice of hardware colors Silver or gold? 
Does it come in different sizes? 
TIA


----------



## luvchnl

This is a small Kelly.


----------



## gotbighair

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> I  love this classic style
> What is this style called?
> Is it still available?
> Is their a choice of hardware colors Silver or gold?
> Does it come in different sizes?
> TIA



This is the Chanel Kelly (but only called "kelly" by us tPFers...the boutiques won't recognize this style name).  The style number is A29861 and it's available in black lambskin and caviar (silver hardware only).  Only one size.  There is an older version that is larger and I have seen them pop up on ebay once in a while.  Posh is carrying the current caviar version.  Here is a link for more info on this bag...HTH

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/please-help-chanel-caviar-kelly-r-o-411547.html


----------



## applepie019

hi, i am new to here ..i found this bag on yahoo auction.I would like to buy it... however i never see this bag before. Is there anyone saw this bag before ?? Which year 's product is it ???

thanks for your help!!

pic , pls go to 
http://hk.image.auctions.yahoo.com/users/9/0/2/9/catcat2002c-img460x392-1228544084cc2-4.jpg


----------



## kapokbloom

Hey, could anyone tell me what is the name of this Chanel bag that Sarah Jessica parker is having?:reading: I can't find any information about it.

Could anyone identify this Chanel bag for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## Bs2short

This bag is so adorable! 
Does anyone know the name of this bag and if this bag is still available?


----------



## Bs2short

http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/6/9/AAAACxn8LMMAAAAAAAaaOw.jpg
sorry! I couldn't link the pic on here so here's the direct link to the pic
does anyone know the name of this bag and if it's still available?


----------



## gotbighair

Bs2short said:


> This bag is so adorable!
> Does anyone know the name of this bag and if this bag is still available?



Luxe Ligne Bowler


----------



## gotbighair

Bs2short said:


> http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/6/9/AAAACxn8LMMAAAAAAAaaOw.jpg
> sorry! I couldn't link the pic on here so here's the direct link to the pic
> does anyone know the name of this bag and if it's still available?



Luxe Ligne Flap


----------



## gotbighair

kapokbloom said:


> Hey, could anyone tell me what is the name of this Chanel bag that Sarah Jessica parker is having?:reading: I can't find any information about it.
> 
> Could anyone identify this Chanel bag for me? Thank you so much!



I believe this is the Silver Hollywood Flap from Cruise 2008 

Here is a thread that has some pics of the bag in silver (also came in gold)...HTH

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/hollywood-flap-yes-no-223285.html


----------



## Bs2short

gotbighair said:


> Luxe Ligne Bowler




thanks!


----------



## fayeonna

Can anyone tell me which year is this one?
And how much was it at that time?
thx alot


----------



## fufu

fayeonna: We will need pictures of auth card number or hologram stickers number to know the year of this bag ^^


----------



## cuteangel7777

*It looks like a beige caviar jumbo with gold hardware, as fufu said we need the card number to know the exact year and the price that year.. but right now these are 2650 before tax. *


fayeonna said:


> Can anyone tell me which year is this one?
> And how much was it at that time?
> thx alot


----------



## fayeonna

cuteangel7777 said:


> *It looks like a beige caviar jumbo with gold hardware, as fufu said we need the card number to know the exact year and the price that year.. but right now these are 2650 before tax. *


 
tHx alot for ur help
the hardware is actually silver...which kinda confuses me cuz i think the collection that just came out this yr only has gold hardware in beige right? 

my camera is way too big....and my DC cant take pix of things that close up...


----------



## cuteangel7777

fayeonna said:


> tHx alot for ur help
> the hardware is actually silver...which kinda confuses me cuz i think the collection that just came out this yr only has gold hardware in beige right?
> 
> my camera is way too big....and my DC cant take pix of things that close up...



*Actually i think it comes in both silver and gold!*


----------



## cheweyvy

Anyone know anything about this denim chanel?

:s



cheweyvy said:


> Can anyone please tell me what is the name, year and retail price of this bag was?
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## prettyali

img12.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-28066/loc649/26952_Olivia_Palermo_Celebrity_City_Various_35666_122_649lo.JPG


----------



## Smoothoprter

Black Cabas tote (the original large one)


----------



## vanillasuny

I've visited saks' chanel today and saw a bag that I really like. I didn't ask SA about it then, but I can't stop thinking about it now.
I tried to search pics of it but just can't find any..nor identify its name. 

It was like a black surpique reissue but with a really really really thin chain held in sides of the bag, not on top of the bag.
The chain can be hid inside the bag, and it was so light.

Does anyone identify what I am describing?


----------



## dollyminet

someone please identify this bag:

http://www.heykorean.com/hkboard/board_upfile/sale/20090414133725245.jpg

thank you!!!


----------



## aerithgirl

Hey there! Anyone have any idea what this one is called? Or what year it came out? Thank you all so much!

http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=CHAAGT


----------



## Anne :-)

I bought it in the Chanel boutique on Canton Road in Hong Kong while on holiday. The bag is in lambskin, I think maybe they said is was light beige, but I´m not sure. Since we are travelling to Bangkok today I said I didn´t need the box.
On the receipt I see the number A40451Y0148021209. And there is also the number 12743178, and this number is also on the certification card. It cost 26300 Hong Kong dollars with taxes, today that is about 3400 USD.

Is this bag light beige and is the colour-code 21209?
Is it a classic jumbo flap?

Can anyone help me?

Here are pictures?

Anne


----------



## savvysgirl

Hello ladies, first time visiting the Chanel forum so i hope it's ok to post here!

I was wondering if anyone can ID these 3 Chanel bags for me please as i am totally clueless when it comes to Chanel! TIA


----------



## cuteangel7777

*It is classic jumbo and it is light beige!! u can also check it in the reference lib!

Its a gorgeous buy~ Congrat!*


Anne :-) said:


> I bought it in the Chanel boutique on Canton Road in Hong Kong while on holiday. The bag is in lambskin, I think maybe they said is was light beige, but I´m not sure. Since we are travelling to Bangkok today I said I didn´t need the box.
> On the receipt I see the number A40451Y0148021209. And there is also the number 12743178, and this number is also on the certification card. It cost 26300 Hong Kong dollars with taxes, today that is about 3400 USD.
> 
> Is this bag light beige and is the colour-code 21209?
> Is it a classic jumbo flap?
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Here are pictures?
> 
> Anne


----------



## cuteangel7777

aerithgirl said:


> Hey there! Anyone have any idea what this one is called? Or what year it came out? Thank you all so much!
> 
> http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=CHAAGT




*Looks like vintage caviar tote to me..~*


----------



## aerithgirl

cuteangel7777 said:


> *Looks like vintage caviar tote to me..~*


Thanks so much!


----------



## dewDrop

Hi!  I saw a classic flap in sequin material.  however there is a layer of thin semi-transparent fabric / "mesh" covering the sequin (unlike the sequin flap of past seasons).  Does anyone know the name or model of the bag i'm talking about?  or a PIc would be awesome too!!  thanks so much for all your help!!  =D


----------



## pina

It's called Hidden sequin. Maxi!


----------



## araiko

Hi, can someone please identify the name of this bag?

http://home.comcast.net/~tribabe/chaneltan1.JPG

Also would anyone know the original price of this item?

Thanks in advance


----------



## missisa07

araiko said:


> Hi, can someone please identify the name of this bag?
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~tribabe/chaneltan1.JPG
> 
> Also would anyone know the original price of this item?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I believe that's the "Perfect Day" tote.


----------



## missisa07

savvysgirl said:


> Hello ladies, first time visiting the Chanel forum so i hope it's ok to post here!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can ID these 3 Chanel bags for me please as i am totally clueless when it comes to Chanel! TIA


The middle one is a wallet on chain.  The other two I don't believe have actual "names".


----------



## Tartine

I've seen so many 09C Caviar Jumbo Reds around...does 09C Caviar Medium Reds exist? How about 09C Lambskin Medium Reds?

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## cuteangel7777

Tartine said:


> I've seen so many 09C Caviar Jumbo Reds around...does 09C Caviar Medium Reds exist? How about 09C Lambskin Medium Reds?
> 
> Thank you for the clarification.




*Soo the 09c Caviar red only comes in jumbo (silver for everywhere and only nordie got the gold) and 09c lambskin red is the same red color code as the 09P GST red (the one thats on the forum and everyone loves for now) i think someone has a thread comparing all these red and the lamb does come in medium (its also the same color as the maxi lamb~) *


----------



## cocobean1793

Can anyone identify this Chanel tote, name and year? I've never seen one like this, esp with the black hardware.


----------



## Brennamom

Hello!  Can someone help me ID this scarf?  I think it's TDF and would love to own it.  Also, any other info (date, still in stores, etc.) would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

What is this Chanel that Kirsten is carrying? Thanks!


----------



## pinkmk

Hi hi!! Could someone help me ID this very pretty bag?? Is it from a recent season? Thank you!!


----------



## firstaid

I am totally new to Chanel, I usually stay in the Marc Jacobs forum but could somebody tell me the name of this bag.


----------



## Nat

firstaid said:


> I am totally new to Chanel, I usually stay in the Marc Jacobs forum but could somebody tell me the name of this bag.




That's the Chain Around tote.


----------



## Nat

pinkmk said:


> Hi hi!! Could someone help me ID this very pretty bag?? Is it from a recent season? Thank you!!




Very pretty tote, but it's vintage and no longer available at the boutiques.


----------



## Nat

scoobiesmomma said:


> What is this Chanel that Kirsten is carrying? Thanks!




This is the small Reissue Camera bag.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Thank you _Beautylicious_!


----------



## I LVoe LV!

Helloooooo everyone. I love this Chanel bag but don't know the name.... if there really is one? Everytime I type large CC tote bag I get the picture but never a name. If you know it would help. THANKS!! 

tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Yxok0azV9usc9M:http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/bagcraze/blog%2520august/chanel.jpg


----------



## faconnergarcon

i'm not sure about the exact name but it is a beach bag as i remember an SA telling me, sorry i was not able to be much of help =/ hope you find the name


----------



## mickeyï¹mouse

Can some one please tell me the name and the price for this bag?





thanks!


----------



## Anne :-)

cuteangel7777 said:


> *It is classic jumbo and it is light beige!! u can also check it in the reference lib!
> 
> Its a gorgeous buy~ Congrat!*



Thanks very much!


----------



## I LVoe LV!

Hi everyone!! Can you help me identify this bag!? THANKS!

tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Yxok0azV9usc9M:http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/bagcraze/blog%2520august/chanel.jpg


----------



## mowzz

Hello,

Would you nice ladies help me to identify if this reissue is size 226 or 227?  

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...tte 2.55 REISSUE JUMBO 226 Flap Bag Black 06C

It said it's a 226, while the website stated the dimension is 12.5 by 8 by 3. 

I'm not sure if it's a 227 or 226....  

from the reference it said:

226: - Medium 11" x 8" x 2.5"

227: - Large 12.25" x 9.18" x 2.5" 

so while the length sounds like 227, the width sounds like 226....  

Would you chanel experts help me to identify the size please?? thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> Hello! Can someone help me ID this scarf? I think it's TDF and would love to own it. Also, any other info (date, still in stores, etc.) would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Anyone?  My local boutique recognizes it as vintage, possibly a reissue but didn't know the name or year.....Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

mowzz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you nice ladies help me to identify if this reissue is size 226 or 227?
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...tte 2.55 REISSUE JUMBO 226 Flap Bag Black 06C
> 
> It said it's a 226, while the website stated the dimension is 12.5 by 8 by 3.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a 227 or 226....
> 
> from the reference it said:
> 
> 226: - Medium 11" x 8" x 2.5"
> 
> 227: - Large 12.25" x 9.18" x 2.5"
> 
> so while the length sounds like 227, the width sounds like 226....
> 
> Would you chanel experts help me to identify the size please?? thank you so much in advance!!!


 

According to the measurements listed on the description are of 227 size, have you email the seller to find out if the tittle was perhaps a typo?


----------



## thegraceful1

I LVoe LV! said:


> Hi everyone!! Can you help me identify this bag!? THANKS!
> 
> tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Yxok0azV9usc9M:http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/bagcraze/blog%2520august/chanel.jpg


 
This is from last year's Cruise ligne, can't remember the name.


----------



## Nat

mickey&#65103;mouse;10631237 said:
			
		

> Can some one please tell me the name and the price for this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




This is from the Denim 31 ligne.


----------



## tpeter7635

Found this at my Aunts..if its not new its close..dust cover and all

How do I post the picture?? arggghhhh
Wait..I may have it


----------



## angelalam5

Hello everyone:

I purchased this bag recently, and it is vintage. I read somewhere that there are vintage "series", and is there anyway I could shed some light as to what year, or series it is? Thanks everyone!

http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...ather-classic-flap-shoulder-bag/prod_919.html


----------



## I LVoe LV!

thank you thegraceful1 !!! : )


----------



## Souzie

angelalam5 said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I purchased this bag recently, and it is vintage. I read somewhere that there are vintage "series", and is there anyway I could shed some light as to what year, or series it is? Thanks everyone!
> 
> http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...ather-classic-flap-shoulder-bag/prod_919.html


 
This bag is a 2 series which means it's from 1991-1994.


----------



## hlp_28

Hi chanel experts, hope you can help. Does anyone know when this bag is from? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-RED...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50


----------



## star_dust

Hi everyone 
I hope you can help me and tell when these bags are from?  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150338885126#ht_500wt_975

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....TRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320359456680#ht_3567wt_1140

Thanks guys!


----------



## csevilla

hello experts..

i need to find out info for a bag i wish to purchase for my 5 year anniversary in may....

if you can tell me the name and the price, that would be excellent..


----------



## BONJOUR255

Hi all,

Anyone knows the nam of thic chanel bag?
And what is the material?
How much Retail price?

Thank you so much.


----------



## pinkmk

Thanks Beautylicious!


----------



## Nat

tpeter7635 said:


> Found this at my Aunts..if its not new its close..dust cover and all
> 
> How do I post the picture?? arggghhhh
> Wait..I may have it





angelalam5 said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I purchased this bag recently, and it is vintage. I read somewhere that there are vintage "series", and is there anyway I could shed some light as to what year, or series it is? Thanks everyone!
> 
> http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...ather-classic-flap-shoulder-bag/prod_919.html





hlp_28 said:


> Hi chanel experts, hope you can help. Does anyone know when this bag is from? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-RED...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50





star_dust said:


> Hi everyone
> I hope you can help me and tell when these bags are from?  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150338885126#ht_500wt_975
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....TRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320359456680#ht_3567wt_1140
> 
> Thanks guys!




Please check this thread for info on vintage bags and the serial numbers:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html


_8-digits----

_ 12XXXXXX series - 2008/2009
11XXXXXX series - 2006 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988

Early 0XXXXXX series hologram stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.


----------



## Nat

csevilla said:


> hello experts..
> 
> i need to find out info for a bag i wish to purchase for my 5 year anniversary in may....
> 
> if you can tell me the name and the price, that would be excellent..




This is from the 'Edgy' collection. Comes in 4 different styles and also comes in black, blue and beige. The one in your picture is $2750.


----------



## angelalam5

xsouzie said:


> This bag is a 2 series which means it's from 1991-1994.



Thx so much!!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> Hello! Can someone help me ID this scarf? I think it's TDF and would love to own it. Also, any other info (date, still in stores, etc.) would be greatly appreciated. My local boutique recognizes it as vintage, possibly a reissue but didn't know the name or year.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Sorry, is this thread only for bags? If so, I'll know to stop checking for a reply. Thanks!


----------



## Nat

Brennamom said:


> Sorry, is this thread only for bags? If so, I'll know to stop checking for a reply. Thanks!



Not necessarily, but we don't have that much info on Chanel scarfs. Not like the Hermès forum where you can get detailed info on scarfs, KWIM?


----------



## Brennamom

Beautylicious said:


> Not necessarily, but we don't have that much info on Chanel scarfs. Not like the Hermès forum where you can get detailed info on scarfs, KWIM?



Thanks Beautylicious!  Do you know of any databases like H for Chanel I might search (Yahoo, etc.)?  I have lots of H scarves, this is the first non-H scarf I'm lusting over, LOL.  Thanks again!


----------



## mimibag

Hi, I bought this off of Bluefly a couple of weeks ago and am trying to decide if I want to keep it as my big slouch throw in the kitchen sink bag without worring bag. I used a 10% coupon and paid $2805. It is bordeaux caviar and has three large zippered compartments on top with canvas lining and two large outer pocket lined in leather. Can anyone tell me anything about it and what it's origianl price was??

Thanks, Mimi


----------



## thegraceful1

mimibag said:


> Hi, I bought this off of Bluefly a couple of weeks ago and am trying to decide if I want to keep it as my big slouch throw in the kitchen sink bag without worring bag. I used a 10% coupon and paid $2805. It is bordeaux caviar and has three large zippered compartments on top with canvas lining and two large outer pocket lined in leather. Can anyone tell me anything about it and what it's origianl price was??
> 
> Thanks, Mimi


 
It's the Timeless CC tote, you can view the smaller size here:
Post # 166

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...r-black-grey-chanel-items-here-199810-12.html


----------



## le*luxe

Is this the Modern Chain flap?


----------



## jfhave

Are Rachel's sunglasses Chanel? What is the model #?? I must have them


----------



## BabyFame

Is this really exist in Chanel's collection? A friend of mind got this pic from a website. I really think its gorgeous, but I never seen in Chanel boutique before, also don't know how much and if its still available recently. Thanks a lot though


----------



## Souzie

^^ This is the Modern Chain flap.  I believe it's from fall 06' and retailed for $1525.


----------



## Souzie

le*luxe said:


> Is this the Modern Chain flap?


 
It's the Rock And Chain flap.


----------



## britney135

Hi, is there anyone know about name for this beautiful purse? Ane the price??

THANKS SO MUCH~


----------



## thegraceful1

britney135 said:


> Hi, is there anyone know about name for this beautiful purse? Ane the price??
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH~


 
Camelia Large Wallet, $700 or so


----------



## britney135

thegraceful1 said:


> Camelia Large Wallet, $700 or so



Are you saying there is also a small size&#65311;
Thanks ~~~so excited~


----------



## junglejane

can anyone please ID this Chanel flap, or what season it's from? I looked through the reference thread and couldn't find it... any info is appreciated


----------



## folavril

Can you please help me identify this chanel bag?
If you know where to get it please drop me an email
Thanks


----------



## Coco Crazy

That's a different color.  The one that Blake Lively is wearing is from Fall 08 and the one that you are looking at on Ebay is from Prefall 08.  The prefall color is lighter purple and has dark silver HW.  I think they have the one that Blake is wearing at Nordstrom in Seattle.


----------



## Smoothoprter

junglejane said:


> can anyone please ID this Chanel flap, or what season it's from? I looked through the reference thread and couldn't find it... any info is appreciated


 
I have not seen this style before.  If you could provide the authenticity number we could estimate what year/years it's from.


----------



## pakesacul

Love it!!


----------



## junglejane

Smoothoprter said:


> I have not seen this style before.  If you could provide the authenticity number we could estimate what year/years it's from.



Smoothoprter, I had that pic saved on my PC so I don't have any extra info on it  I really thought it was from some cruise collection, but if you don't recognize it at all I guess it's one of those 'fantasy fakes' :cry:... sucks because I really love it, hehe..


----------



## tpeter7635

Hi...
Ok, I believe this is an authentic Chanel, the serial number is 209OZEZ, but what I'd love to know if anyone knows the name and possibly value of this nice bag?
Thank you!


----------



## Sum

Would anyone know what is the stock code for this bag, and if Chanel in Paris/Europe does shipping? Thanks.






That's the Chain Around tote.


----------



## Clopin

Has anyone seen this bag before and know the name and price?  I found it in a resale shop but I'm not the most knowledgeable about Chanel...

The oval leather medallion in the middle says CHANEL and the color is metallic/bronze. 

Thanks!! And sorry for the crappy cell phone pic!


----------



## thegraceful1

Clopin said:


> Has anyone seen this bag before and know the name and price? I found it in a resale shop but I'm not the most knowledgeable about Chanel...
> 
> The oval leather medallion in the middle says CHANEL and the color is metallic/bronze.
> 
> Thanks!! And sorry for the crappy cell phone pic!


 
^This is from 2006 Vintage Ligne, very pretty ..congrats!


----------



## thegraceful1

tpeter7635 said:


> Hi...
> Ok, I believe this is an authentic Chanel, the serial number is 209OZEZ, but what I'd love to know if anyone knows the name and possibly value of this nice bag?
> Thank you!


 
^ Vintage bags do not have "names", as for retail value Chanel bags in the 80's-early 90' retailed for under $1500 or so, also I don't ever recalled Chanel having "letters" on their hologram stickers only numbers, you should post a picture of the hologram sticker in here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-433300-398.html for futher authentication.


----------



## LVchoco

Anyone can help me identify this Chanel bag? Thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

LVchoco said:


> Anyone can help me identify this Chanel bag? Thanks


 
Bowler bag w/ tassel, is from a couple of years ago, and no longer produced, it came in caviar, lambskin and suede leather.


----------



## MDLV17

I really fall in love with this chanel bag, Can some one please help identify this bag for me ?

I need to know the bag name year, price, size  and if it still available to purchase. If there is an ID to order that will be help too. Thank you


----------



## Souzie

^^ That's an East West accordian flap from s/s 08.  I'm not too sure what size that particular one is but the accordian came in 2 sizes.  The smaller one retailed for $2395 and the large was $2695.


----------



## MDLV17

xsouzie said:


> ^^ That's an East West accordian flap from s/s 08. I'm not too sure what size that particular one is but the accordian came in 2 sizes. The smaller one retailed for $2395 and the large was $2695.


 
Thank you


----------



## nazq

Can anyone identify these? Im not sure if the first two are flap bags or not.. Thanks!


----------



## staticsoliloquy

I have no idea what this bag is called. Can you please help me? Which year was it made?


----------



## mee4

ID pls


----------



## hlp_28

Hi, not too sure where to post this but don't really want to start a new thread. Is there any way of knowing whether a bag has been redyed or the only way is to ask seller? Thanks for your help.


----------



## cuteangel7777

The first two are vintage flap bags (even though they arent classic style, they are still flap bags) and the last one is a WOC ~



nazq said:


> Can anyone identify these? Im not sure if the first two are flap bags or not.. Thanks!


----------



## cuteangel7777

This is a vintage Caviar tote, to know which year it was make you need the Authencity card number. 


staticsoliloquy said:


> I have no idea what this bag is called. Can you please help me? Which year was it made?


----------



## cuteangel7777

This Look like a Lambskin Shopping tote, but to be exact you need more pictures. I think it is one model before the GST but this one is in lamb 





mee4 said:


> ID pls


----------



## cuteangel7777

hlp_28 said:


> Hi, not too sure where to post this but don't really want to start a new thread. Is there any way of knowing whether a bag has been redyed or the only way is to ask seller? Thanks for your help.



Sometime you can see the different because the color is a little different (darker at some point) and u can feel it if its lamb skin, the redyed bags are a little rougher. But i think if u cant see it then it would be difficult to tell. But search for pics in reference thread and compare it.. ~


----------



## hlp_28

cuteangel7777 said:


> Sometime you can see the different because the color is a little different (darker at some point) and u can feel it if its lamb skin, the redyed bags are a little rougher. But i think if u cant see it then it would be difficult to tell. But search for pics in reference thread and compare it.. ~



Thanks cuteangel. Any idea whether this one has been redyed?? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Auth-Red...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Thanks heaps !!


----------



## luxbaby

Hi Everybody,

I'm new to this forum and love this site. I have a chanel bag that my friend was asking me about. Does anybody know from which collection it is? And what was the original price? Is it pony hair? Thank you.


----------



## Dancedancedance

Does anyone know what kind of camera(?) bag Diane Kruger is carrying in this pic:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-164.html#post10575170

Thanks!


----------



## tangerin

Hi, may i know wat is the name of this necklace design, and whether this necklace design, or anything similar (ie doucble c with camellia) is still available?  I like it very much!!!


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hi ladies!

Just bought my first Chanel!  It's an older bag but still beautiful...the leather is SOOOOOO soft and still smells wonderful!  Anyone know what model this bag is or if it even has a name?  It's lined in black leather, the "CC" is silver w/bk enamel, handles are lucite and the auth# 7649408. 

TIA,
Sass


----------



## minatol

sorry, wrong post~


----------



## minatol

tangerin said:


> Hi, may i know wat is the name of this necklace design, and whether this necklace design, or anything similar (ie doucble c with camellia) is still available? I like it very much!!!


 

I believe this is from Carousel collection, which was a part of 08 fall/winter as the tag says.  There may be some still left, so do call around and see if you are lucky.  You should just give the codes shown in this pic and ask SAs do searches for you.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Does anyone know what season this bag is from? Any idea of original cost? Thanks for your help!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Same for this one, Season? Original cost? Thanks again!


----------



## thegraceful1

^2003-2004, Chocolate bar flap, cost around $900- $1125 or so



it'sanaddiction said:


> Same for this one, Season? Original cost? Thanks again!


----------



## MzSHERRY

Could someone ID the name of this bag for me? I tried on the black a while back and have been dreaming about it since. TIA 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=723742&d=1238250965

(pic borrowed from another tPFer)


----------



## MzSHERRY

^^ Nevermind, I got it!


----------



## shirleytemple99

what is the name of this chanel bag?
amazingbag.com/images/200904/1239336429960672552.jpg


----------



## le*luxe

What's the name of this bag? Any idea on retail?

Pocket in the City!!!


----------



## Souzie

^^ The Pocket in the city flap retailed for $1795.


----------



## MDLV17

Does anyone know the original cost of this bag and if this one still available to get in store ? Thank you
it stated that the bag is a classic 2.55. it has 2 flab with inside pocket and back pocket.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks thegraceful1. Have you ever seen the brown mini boston before?


----------



## thegraceful1

it'sanaddiction said:


> Thanks thegraceful1. Have you ever seen the brown mini boston before?


 
^ You're welcome, Yes I have seen the camel bowler w/ tassel before back in early 2000's (it also came out in pink, black and bordeaux colors) I just don't remember the price.


----------



## shirleytemple99

Hi! Can you help me identify this chanel? I have never seen it before and was wondering what it is called! Thank you!

http://www.sightfocus.com/pic/digi/3455-3273_sml1.jpg


----------



## tangerin

minatol said:


> I believe this is from Carousel collection, which was a part of 08 fall/winter as the tag says.  There may be some still left, so do call around and see if you are lucky.  You should just give the codes shown in this pic and ask SAs do searches for you.


Thank you, I've tried asking the local stores but they are unable to find... actually i prefer the one which is non-enamel... but that was from an older collection...


----------



## Brennamom

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Brennamom* 

 
_Hello! Can someone help me ID this scarf? I think it's TDF and would love to own it. Also, any other info (date, still in stores, etc.) would be greatly appreciated. My local boutique recognizes it as vintage, possibly a reissue but didn't know the name or year. Thanks!




Thank you!!_

Just a bump for any new eyes.  Thanks!!


----------



## mimibag

Hi,

Could someone help me identify this bag? It is bronze patent leather with red leather lining. Also please tell me what it sold for if you know??? 

Thanks, Mimi


----------



## thegraceful1

mimibag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me identify this bag? It is bronze patent leather with red leather lining. Also please tell me what it sold for if you know???
> 
> Thanks, Mimi


 
Is from the Bon Bon Ligne, retail for $2250 or so.


----------



## mimibag

thegraceful1 said:


> Is from the Bon Bon Ligne, retail for $2250 or so.


 

Thanks thegraceful1!!

    Mimi


----------



## juliecouture

Can someone help me find this pearl necklace? Name, price, collection, 
year, anything about it? I think it's goregous







Oh, and it's not a long strand, it's about, 18 inches or so.


----------



## MDLV17

MDLV17 said:


> Does anyone know the original cost of this bag and if this one still available to get in store ? Thank you
> it stated that the bag is a classic 2.55. it has 2 flab with inside pocket and back pocket.


 

any one ?


----------



## kristel41

what bag is this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_1330wt_1167

does anyone know what the leather is or what it feels like, is it textured?  what year and season?  would you get this or a 08A dark silver reissue for an everyday bag?  (don't really care about the metallic peeling issue, i am really gentle with my things)


----------



## impulsive_

Not to sure if it's Chanel or not, since I couldnt find it in any of the past sequin threads but does anyone have any idea:


----------



## minatol

MDLV17 said:


> Does anyone know the original cost of this bag and if this one still available to get in store ? Thank you
> it stated that the bag is a classic 2.55. it has 2 flab with inside pocket and back pocket.


 
White classic flaps are supposed to be permanent items but white with GOLD hardwares are quite rare these days.


----------



## minatol

kristel41 said:


> what bag is this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_1330wt_1167
> 
> does anyone know what the leather is or what it feels like, is it textured? what year and season? would you get this or a 08A dark silver reissue for an everyday bag? (don't really care about the metallic peeling issue, i am really gentle with my things)


 
This is from several seasons ago, although I don't remember exact when.  I'm guessing the leather is calf?  I think it's cute and something "different" while staying within the shape and style of classic flaps.


----------



## minatol

impulsive_ said:


> Not to sure if it's Chanel or not, since I couldnt find it in any of the past sequin threads but does anyone have any idea:


 
This is a Chanel!   It's a flap from Summer Nights, which was a line from last year.  Interesting thing about this line is that the sequins have different colors on each sides.  The black CC logo (mostly hiding behind celeb's wrist in this pic) changes to gold when you run your hand across the bag and flip the sequins.  I believe there's a silver and black version too.


----------



## hrunnergirl

Hello~
Have fallen in love with a bag I saw in the Life & Style April 27th issue on page 10.  It was carried by Diane Kruger.  It appears to be a camera bag but not sure of any other details.  Can anyone identify what season, color???
Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## LDDChanel

No but it's gorgeous!


----------



## MDLV17

minatol said:


> White classic flaps are supposed to be permanent items but white with GOLD hardwares are quite rare these days.


 
Thank you  minatol. Do you know the price for the 2.55 with the gold chain ?


----------



## knn

HI!!  Dunno where to ask this...

But does a "large Paris Biarritz   without side pockets" include a "pouch" inside the bag?  Mine has chain strap only. TIA


----------



## Smoothoprter

juliecouture said:


> Can someone help me find this pearl necklace? Name, price, collection,
> year, anything about it? I think it's goregous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and it's not a long strand, it's about, 18 inches or so.


 
It's a classic pearl necklace.  I cannot say if the one in the picture is authentic, but either way it's supposed to be a classic pearl necklace.  They are available at CHANEL, Neiman Marcus and Saks 5th Ave.  Price is around $1,100.


----------



## Anya20

hi, anybody knows if this is genuine chanel or not? thanks

http://s694.photobucket.com/albums/vv305/bego2011/


----------



## sbelle

Hi Anya20,

You should post your question in the "Authenticate This" thread and you will get a response there.

Good luck!


----------



## le*luxe

Hi girls,
Any idea the name and retail(ed) of this tote?


----------



## le*luxe

Sorry, another tote to identify. Can't seem to edit my post


----------



## thegraceful1

le*luxe said:


> Sorry, another tote to identify. Can't seem to edit my post


^it's hard to tell, but it look like the 2006 Expandable Bucket.


----------



## thegraceful1

Anya20 said:


> hi, anybody knows if this is genuine chanel or not? thanks
> 
> http://s694.photobucket.com/albums/vv305/bego2011/


 
Sorry but is fake.


----------



## thegraceful1

le*luxe said:


> Hi girls,
> Any idea the name and retail(ed) of this tote?


 
This tote from 2006-2007, dont remember the name, but it orig.retailed for $1700 or so, and went on sale for $995. it came in black,red,white and beige.


----------



## celebrityowned

Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

celebrityowned said:


> Thanks!


 
This tote is from 2006 Vintage Ligne.


----------



## cybelle22

Hi Ladies, 

I don't know if this is the appropriate thread but I was wondering if you know if the black wallet on a chain comes with gold hardware, and if so, where I can find a picture (i tried to search but can't find anything).  I've seen the WOC with silver hardware but i was hoping to get one with gold.  Thanks!


----------



## csewallh

Anyone have any input on this one, I haven't ever seen anything like it before.
TIA!


----------



## Souzie

^^ It's the "New Lock" bag.


----------



## iloveit

I was wondering if you guys can id the style name of this bag and which line it was from. Thanks guys!

It is white and it has two pockets on the front and back of the bag.
It has a silver flat Chanel chain strap.
It has a Chanel charm "CC" on the front and has a lot of pockets on the inside. It even has a clutch like removable pocket in the middle.


----------



## retroflashes

I believe you can get help from this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

Try posting there and I'm sure you will get help!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies.

I am new on this forum and know nothing about Chanel bags. all I know is that she is a vintage babe. Please help me ID her. I also would like to know how much she was original retailed for if possible please.

Your time and your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Tartine

Hope Lukie wouldn't mind I borrowed her picture here.

Could anyone share - the Red on the Left in the photo - this is a 2005 red (as mentioned by Lukie). There are several reds that came out in 2005. Any expert could identify if this is a colour code 81448 red or 91759 red? Thank you in advance


----------



## Ms.parker123

Can someone please help me identify this bag please! Im aware this bag isn't authentic based of a young lady in the Authenticate Chanel forum! (thank you so much) But I really like this bag and I really would like to know if Chanel even came out with this bag before!! If so maybe I can find one on Ebay, so does anyone know the name? when it came out? did it even come out before? Thanks so much ladies!!!

app8.sellersourcebook.com/users/36589/dsp_cn-smooth_shoulder-wt-3-d.jpg

app8.sellersourcebook.com/users/36589/dsp_cn-smooth_shoulder-wt-9-d.jpg

app8.sellersourcebook.com/users/36589/dsp_cn-smooth_shoulder-wt-10-d.jpg


----------



## le*luxe

thegraceful1 said:


> This tote from 2006-2007, dont remember the name, but it orig.retailed for $1700 or so, and went on sale for $995. it came in black,red,white and beige.



thanks for answering both my queries


----------



## Souzie

Ms.parker123 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag please! Im aware this bag isn't authentic based of a young lady in the Authenticate Chanel forum! (thank you so much) But I really like this bag and I really would like to know if Chanel even came out with this bag before!! If so maybe I can find one on Ebay, so does anyone know the name? when it came out? did it even come out before? Thanks so much ladies!!!
> 
> app8.sellersourcebook.com/users/36589/dsp_cn-smooth_shoulder-wt-3-d.jpg
> 
> app8.sellersourcebook.com/users/36589/dsp_cn-smooth_shoulder-wt-9-d.jpg
> 
> app8.sellersourcebook.com/users/36589/dsp_cn-smooth_shoulder-wt-10-d.jpg



The closest thing to that is the Rodeo Drive hobo from s/s 08...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-CHANEL-Rodeo-Drive-White-Lambskin-Large-tote-bag_W0QQitemZ120413798202QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chn116

Hey guys--

My grandma found this bag at a consignment shop in her town and wants to get it for me for my 21st birthday. Does anyone know what it is called? Also, is 900 a good price for the bag? She says it's in very good condition. Any help would be appreciated!!  Thanks!


----------



## jfhave

If I were you I would get more detailed pics and have it authenticated before anything else. You never know with consignment shops.


----------



## chn116

Can anyone identify this bag!??


----------



## Lily Thai

May someone please help identify the chanel handbag that is on the "Celebrities & Chanel" Thread on page 160 the picture with Hedi the one the in in front what is the name and does anyone have pictures of it??????

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliecouture

Smoothoprter said:


> It's a classic pearl necklace. I cannot say if the one in the picture is authentic, but either way it's supposed to be a classic pearl necklace. They are available at CHANEL, Neiman Marcus and Saks 5th Ave. Price is around $1,100.


 
Thanks! You know what, I wouldn't be surprised if it was fake because they had a fake Chanel bag on the 1st episode (even though I'm not a Chanel expert, I could totally tell)


----------



## cuteangel7777

Lily Thai said:


> May someone please help identify the chanel handbag that is on the "Celebrities & Chanel" Thread on page 160 the picture with Hedi the one the in in front what is the name and does anyone have pictures of it??????
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!




It will be the best if u post the picture of Heidi so we can tell you what bag it is.. 

I went and looked at it for you but there were many bags with heidi including the shopping bags. If it was the black bag, its the cert tote, if it was the white ones i think there were caviar jumbo and caviar accordinan flap


----------



## Michele

chn116 said:


> Hey guys--
> 
> My grandma found this bag at a consignment shop in her town and wants to get it for me for my 21st birthday. Does anyone know what it is called? Also, is 900 a good price for the bag? She says it's in very good condition. Any help would be appreciated!!  Thanks!



Please get it authenticated.  In opinion if it is authentic, $900.00 is a bit steep.  

It may be a vintage, and not necessarily have a name.  However, it looks like a clutch.


----------



## jessica32

can anyone please help me identify this bag? thanks!


----------



## iloveit

I was wondering if you guys can id the style name of this bag and which line it was from. Thanks guys!

It is white and it has two pockets on the front and back of the bag.
It has a silver flat Chanel chain strap.
It has a Chanel charm "CC" on the front and has a lot of pockets on the inside. It even has a clutch like removable pocket in the middle.


----------



## thegraceful1

iloveit said:


> I was wondering if you guys can id the style name of this bag and which line it was from. Thanks guys!
> 
> It is white and it has two pockets on the front and back of the bag.
> It has a silver flat Chanel chain strap.
> It has a Chanel charm "CC" on the front and has a lot of pockets on the inside. It even has a clutch like removable pocket in the middle.


 
^ Please post a photo


----------



## csewallh

Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## Hero's Honey

Thank goodness for this forum- hopefully one of you can help me!

Does anyone know any information about this bag?  I know besides black/pink it also comes in black/silver but that's it.  I'm looking for name, style, info, and even places to buy if you know of any.

Thanks!


----------



## iloveit

Here are some pictures. Please help id this!


----------



## Souzie

jessica32 said:


> can anyone please help me identify this bag? thanks!



Sensual CC flap.


----------



## Souzie

csewallh said:


> Nevermind, I figured it out.



That's the Rock flap.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Mad about Bags said:


> Dear ladies.
> 
> I am new on this forum and know nothing about Chanel bags. all I know is that she is a vintage babe. Please help me ID her. I also would like to know how much she was original retailed for if possible please.
> 
> Your time and your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much in advance


 

Dear Experts please ID this bag pretty please please!! I would like to know how the bag is and the name if possible. It was authenticated as real so I went for it and I won it.


----------



## jessica32

xsouzie said:


> Sensual CC flap.



thank you!!!


----------



## Michele

iloveit said:


> Here are some pictures. Please help id this!



That bag was part of the mademoiselle line.


----------



## mp4

Could anyone tell me the name of this bag?  I think it also came in purple.  Is it still in stores.  I saw it at NM in Denver months ago and they don't have it anymore...

Thanks


----------



## sbelle

I just purchased a bag from Neimans in San Antonio that looks really close to that bag. It is still in transit to me, so I don't have the style number. I'm hoping it will be here Monday or Tuesday and could post it at that time if you are still looking.

My SA just called it a Mademoiselle bag.


----------



## thegraceful1

Hero's Honey said:


> Thank goodness for this forum- hopefully one of you can help me!
> 
> Does anyone know any information about this bag? I know besides black/pink it also comes in black/silver but that's it. I'm looking for name, style, info, and even places to buy if you know of any.
> 
> Thanks!


 
^This bag appear to be a fake. I have never seen this style before.


----------



## Lily Thai

Thanks !!!!


----------



## mp4

ssc0619 said:


> I just purchased a bag from Neimans in San Antonio that looks really close to that bag. It is still in transit to me, so I don't have the style number. I'm hoping it will be here Monday or Tuesday and could post it at that time if you are still looking.
> 
> My SA just called it a Mademoiselle bag.


 
Thanks SSC0619.  That's all the SA at NM told me when I looked at it.  Any inof would be appreciated.  Was it on sale?  You could PM me if you want.


----------



## Hero's Honey

thegraceful1 said:


> ^This bag appear to be a fake. I have never seen this style before.





Hmm too bad.  It is gorgeous!


----------



## pokpak4

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130303503803

many thanks


----------



## giftttt

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130303503803&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## thegraceful1

pokpak4 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130303503803
> 
> many thanks


 
medium/large classic flap (lambskin leather)


----------



## thegraceful1

giftttt said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130303503803&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
Authentication questions belong in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-433300-467.html


----------



## Guccigirl00

Can someone please help me id this chanel bag? It is lavender very small with charms hanging from the chain. There is a ladybug, flower, and strawberry charms.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Ladybug flap.


----------



## giftttt

i


----------



## shushopn

Hi guys!! What's the name of this bag - I think it's from cruise 2008:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2850-CHANEL-Qui...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

^^ That's the In And Out flap.


----------



## shushopn

Oh! Thanx so much!  I've never seen it IRL. It looks sort of cool!


----------



## purseinsanity

Which tote is Beyonce's mother carrying?


----------



## sjunky13

My dream tote. double stitch. 4k. Love ittttttttttttttttt


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *sjunky13*!!  It's gorgeous!  So that's what it's called?  "Double stitch tote"??  Does it come in any other colors?


----------



## sjunky13

It came in a grey and also in a smaller size bowler type of bag. I wanted it and should of got it . The grey is beautiful


----------



## purseinsanity

^Is it still available or all gone?


----------



## sjunky13

NM carried the ligne also BG. The flap was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awong10

Can someone please tell me the name of the bag?  It's shaped like a classic flap but is softer and unstructured.  It's not stiff like a classic flap.  I think it also comes in non-qulited leather.  Sorry I couldn't be anymore specific 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies! Please identify these bags for me. The watermarks were added by the shop that sent me the photos. TIA!


----------



## chanelobsessed

I saw this somewhere in the forum a while ago and Im dyingggg to know what it is...if anyone has a name ( i think its the diamond stitch tote not sure)..style code..season...of info on where to find I would be uberthankful xxx 

Thank you Chaneloholics x


----------



## thegraceful1

Yes is the Diamond Stitch Tote, and is sold out. Here's more pictures and bag's info.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-diamond-stitch-44180-2.html


----------



## purseinsanity

Is the double stitch tweed and leather?


----------



## cuteangel7777

*The first pic is caviar and second is lamb- they look like vintage jumbos*


ShoeBunny said:


> Hi ladies! Please identify these bags for me. The watermarks were added by the shop that sent me the photos. TIA!


----------



## cuteangel7777

purseinsanity said:


> Is the double stitch tweed and leather?



*R~ its leather.. i saw a couple IRL before.. they are super cute! just the price tag is not soo cute.. i really like it too.. *


----------



## thegraceful1

purseinsanity said:


> Is the double stitch tweed and leather?


 
^The bag is leather but the stitch (each square) is done in fine tweed.


----------



## thegraceful1

cuteangel7777 said:


> *The first pic is caviar and second is lamb- they look like vintage jumbos*


 
^^ they look like medium/large flaps (10 inches long as stated in the pictures watermark),
Jumbos are 12 inches long, and yes they do apprear to be vintage.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Thanks ladies. Wasn't sure if "hard leather" meant something other than caviar, and the proportions look different from other flaps I have seen... this is b/c they are vintage? I wonder why the price difference - $2200 for a vintage caviar compared with $1400 for the lamb? Hmm.



thegraceful1 said:


> ^^ they look like medium/large flaps (10 inches long as stated in the pictures watermark),
> 
> Jumbos are 12 inches long, and yes they do apprear to be vintage.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ to be honest the "weird" shape could be of the way the picture was taken? it does look a bit "square-ish, but according to her watermark of 10 inches, is the size of a medium/large flap, normally classic flap in lambskin are more expensive than caviar (200.00 more), if you want to make sure the bags are authentic, I will suggest to ask the seller for  pictures of the hologram sticker, the MADE in stamp, and authenticity card and post it in the "Authenticed This Thread".


----------



## purseinsanity

cuteangel7777 said:


> *R~ its leather.. i saw a couple IRL before.. they are super cute! just the price tag is not soo cute.. i really like it too.. *


 Why is it soooo expensive, anyway??


----------



## purseinsanity

thegraceful1 said:


> ^The bag is leather but the stitch (each square) is done in fine tweed.


Thanks so much!


----------



## sjunky13

Get the flap!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Get the flap!!!!!


 Really?  I haven't seen a picture of the flap.  (You were talking to me, right?  LOL.)


----------



## snob4brands

Has anyone seen this tote before?


----------



## nscwong

This is my very first Chanel but I still don't know its name.  Can anybody help me?  Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> Really? I haven't seen a picture of the flap. (You were talking to me, right? LOL.)


 Yes! Its sooo beautifull. I wish I had gotten it. Its large and fab.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## sjunky13

yupp   2950 and in grey. loves!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^wow!!!


----------



## Souzie

nscwong said:


> This is my very first Chanel but I still don't know its name.  Can anybody help me?  Thanks!



Graphic Edge accordian flap.


----------



## bagaholics

Hello,

Can anyone help identify this bag for me, please 

Also, is this still in the classic series?

TIA!!


----------



## nscwong

:urock:





xsouzie said:


> Graphic Edge accordian flap.


----------



## purseluv

What Chanel is this? Thanks!


----------



## beejerry

Please help with this one... is this from 2004? Zip top, white interior, made in Italy. Front and back pocket with hidden magnetic closure. Lambskin  7 digits serial starts at 94. TIA!


----------



## minatol

purseluv said:


> What Chanel is this? Thanks!


 
This is a flap from the line called CC Mix.  I think it came out about a year ago.


----------



## pigalle74

can you identify this one please?


----------



## mochi0172

Can some please ID this clutch for me?  Is this still instore?  Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

Hi Pigalle74,

That bag is the from the Surpique Ligne


----------



## snob4brands

snob4brands said:


> Has anyone seen this tote before?



I really like this bag, has anyone seen this bag before?


----------



## nyc-girly

Hi Everyone!  First time poster here, and I must say that this is the most fabulous forum ever!  I bought this purse at an estate sale today, and the lady who sold it to me assured me that it was genuine, as well as being relatively new and unused.  I know, I know, it's probably a fake-but is it??  If anyone can identify this purse, I would really appreciate it.  If it is in fact a fake, is there a genuine Chanel purse that looks like it?  I find the pattern to be very Louis Vuitton like, which makes me think it's a replica, but did Chanel ever do a pattern like this on a purse?  Many thanks in advance to everyone who can offer their guidance!

http://tinypic.com/r/292v23p/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2yulye9/5
http://tinypic.com/r/mmdhtf/5
http://tinypic.com/r/vn1ifa/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2jc7lw1/5


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hi, can you tell me what year this Chanel is from? Thanks!

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/Items/bw11327?sck=36521584&caSKU=bw11327&caTitle=CHANEL%20CC%20Logo%20Fabric%20%20Jersey%20Tote%20Purse%20Bag%20Black%20AUTH


----------



## Smoothoprter

snob4brands said:


> I really like this bag, has anyone seen this bag before?


 
It reminds me of the denim ligne from 2006 but I don't recall this particular style.


----------



## Smoothoprter

it'sanaddiction said:


> Hi, can you tell me what year this Chanel is from? Thanks!
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...Logo Fabric  Jersey Tote Purse Bag Black AUTH


 
*Date Code/Authenticity Code:
*8176522 

If you go to the "authenticity tips" thread in the Chanel Shopping section you will find a thread to help you estimate the age.


----------



## rhr

Can aybody tell me the name of this Chanel? I know it's a rare one and I'm guessing from the 1990's. It's lucite (?) and the black casing is made of bugle beads. Thanks!


----------



## rhr

Here are additional pics:


----------



## nyc-girly

Does anyone know the name of the style of the brown purse?  many thanks in advance!

http://www.purseblog.com/images/Chanel_Fall_Bags04.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

nyc-girly said:


> Does anyone know the name of the style of the brown purse? many thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/images/Chanel_Fall_Bags04.jpg


 
^Camelia Shearling Tote


----------



## l0vableloser

I would like to know the model number and price if possible. Thanks!


----------



## turtlelicious

hey everyone,

i just bought my first chanel yesterday, am currently on holiday in paris.

it's a small flap, and it's got a little camelia sewn onto the leather interlocking straps. i actually heard that it's exclusive to the paris chanel boutiques but the SA cldnt confirm that.

comes in both satin and leather, i got the leather one. the quilts are actually straight squares.

any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## l0vableloser




----------



## turtlelicious

any help in helping me name this bag's greatly appreciated!

p.s. is it really 'exclusive', in that it's only sold in the paris boutiques?


----------



## PursesAddict

What is the name of this beautiful white flap owned by a fellow member? And the price as well? Thanks!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=751905&d=1240805128


----------



## mmggy

turtlelicious said:


> any help in helping me name this bag's greatly appreciated!
> 
> p.s. is it really 'exclusive', in that it's only sold in the paris boutiques?



I think it's sold in the US as well...I have this exact same bag


----------



## jenwong

hi mmggy please tell me where did u buy this bag in ny, and the price, thanks


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Smoothoprter said:


> *Date Code/Authenticity Code:*
> 8176522
> 
> If you go to the "authenticity tips" thread in the Chanel Shopping section you will find a thread to help you estimate the age.


 
Great, thank you! I found the info, YAY!!


----------



## saint2sinner

I dont remember the exact model # but they're currently running for 385. It's the same collection as the "crayola" rounded chanel (I call it crayola because it has different colors for each letter). Those rounded chanels are still being carried at Nordies, so you can probably ask for the style # on these square framed ones. HTH!


----------



## snark

Hi! I once saw a Chanel bag, shoulder I think, similar to a Classic but it had computer/typewriter keys on the front, one for each letter of CHANEL.  Black keys with white lettering I seem to remember. Does anyone know if that was a fake, or if it was real, what the name is? Thanks!


----------



## turtlelicious

mmggy said:


> I think it's sold in the US as well...I have this exact same bag


 

thanks for your reply mmggy. do you know the name of this bag? you bought it recently i presume? haven't seen it around much actually, that's why i bought it! hehe

thanks!


----------



## bagaholics

PursesAddict said:


> What is the name of this beautiful white flap owned by a fellow member? And the price as well? Thanks!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=751905&d=1240805128



I might be wrong, but I think that bag is East West flap in caviar.  Not sure about the price, though.


----------



## saira1214

This may have already been ID'd, but I can't find it.  Does anyone know the color and season?  TIA!


----------



## lallybelle

This is out right now. It's the S/S Khaki color m/l in Lambskin.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

whats the name of this chanel??


----------



## nemesis-lg

Hi guys!!
Could someone identify this chanel?? and possibly tell me its actuall RRP (as sometimes begborroworsteal overvalues!)... thanks!! Lucinda

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/Handbags/Chanel/Chanel-Large-Shopping-Tote/14509/18/142


----------



## minatol

nemesis-lg said:


> Hi guys!!
> Could someone identify this chanel?? and possibly tell me its actuall RRP (as sometimes begborroworsteal overvalues!)... thanks!! Lucinda
> 
> [URL]http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/Handbags/Chanel/Chanel-Large-Shopping-Tote/14509/18/142[/URL]


 
Lucinda, I believe that's Rodeo Drive tote from 08A.  (08P Rodeo Drives were leather) I don't remember the price though.


----------



## nscwong

Would you identify this?


----------



## saira1214

lallybelle said:


> This is out right now. It's the S/S Khaki color m/l in Lambskin.


 

For sure?  I remember seeing a thread, but I can't find it where there was some  debate.


----------



## mmggy

jenwong said:


> hi mmggy please tell me where did u buy this bag in ny, and the price, thanks


Chanel Classic Black Camellia Bag 
not 100% sure 					 

it's sold @ 1195 US, in Canada after tax was about $1500


----------



## mmggy

turtlelicious said:


> thanks for your reply mmggy. do you know the name of this bag? you bought it recently i presume? haven't seen it around much actually, that's why i bought it! hehe
> 
> thanks!


Chanel Classic Black Camellia Bag 
not 100% sure 					 

It was sold @ Downtown Toronto HR Chanel....it's rare, I think..I haven't seen many people carrying it around..haha, it's too small..I intend to give it to my daughter in future


----------



## Tsnaina

nscwong said:


> Would you identify this?


This is a Hidden Chain flap from 08. You also can find more pics from a reference library


----------



## Chuggeh

Does anyone know what bag Kate Young has in this video? 

http://www.style.com/video/the-inte...83/madison-avenue-and-67th-street/22995656001

Looks like Chanel's take on the Y-Mail...


----------



## nscwong

Tsnaina said:


> This is a Hidden Chain flap from 08. You also can find more pics from a reference library


thanks a lot!


----------



## LianaY

thanks!


----------



## Souzie

^^ This is the Day Glo bag.  I believe it's from 2008 and came in 2 sizes.  Looks like the one in the pic is the smaller version.


----------



## Groom

Could anybody please ID this scarf for me?How much is it and is it still in store? Thanks so much!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=756479&d=1241203733


----------



## ehbuen

hi, received this today from mom, but i haven't seen this kind of clutch, i don't want to doubt but has anyone seen this kind/model/color of timeless clutch in the past?? thanks, will appreciate your comments!


----------



## beejerry

beejerry said:


> Please help with this one... is this from 2004? Zip top, white interior, made in Italy. Front and back pocket with hidden magnetic closure. Lambskin  7 digits serial starts at 94. TIA!



Sorry to bump this up ... so no one knows about this one? Is this similar to the Accordion tote?


----------



## ehbuen

more photos/angle of the timeless clutch. Your comments appreciated thanks!!


----------



## Ms.parker123

\

OMG please some please help me identify the GORGEOUS chanel bag Audrina is carrying! I want this...


----------



## thegraceful1

beejerry said:


> Sorry to bump this up ... so no one knows about this one? Is this similar to the Accordion tote?


 
Yes and no, this is a lambskin bag and a few years old bag, but the sides of it does look like an accordion style tote. Forgot to add and it was also released in black and beige colors.


----------



## thegraceful1

double post.

^ Thanks Nat!


----------



## thegraceful1

ehbuen said:


> more photos/angle of the timeless clutch. Your comments appreciated thanks!!


 
^ If you are asking for authenticity questions, then this should be post it on the "Authenticate This" thread.


----------



## Nat

Ms.parker123 said:


> \
> 
> OMG please some please help me identify the GORGEOUS chanel bag Audrina is carrying! I want this...




Looks like the 2008 washed caviar tote to me, but I don't think we found out its name, other than Timeless CC Tote.

Here's a thread on this with pics and the style code:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/is-this-bag-available-in-the-us-358994.html


----------



## LianaY

Please help me, I need the name and the year and also the retail price of this chanel bag please!  Any of the above info would be great if don't know all.  Thanks!


----------



## beejerry

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes and no, this is a lambskin bag and a few years old bag, but the sides of it does look like an accordion style tote. Forgot to add and it was also released in black and beige colors.



Thank you! A Chanel is a Chanel


----------



## Souzie

LianaY said:


> Please help me, I need the name and the year and also the retail price of this chanel bag please!  Any of the above info would be great if don't know all.  Thanks!



Hi,
your question was answered on the previous page.  Check post #643.  The smaller size was retailed at $2995 and the large was $3495.


----------



## Groom

Hi could anybody help me ID this scarf please. How much is it and what is it called? Thanks so so much!!


----------



## SKelly

I'm sorry I don't have a pic of this style, but I need help in ID-ing it:

It has a thick chain strap (maybe 5 regular chain straps in circumference) in silvertone--not a single large chain, but lots of links that created kind of a roundish handle, no leather strip woven through, just chain links. Maybe 12 inches long. The bag was soft and rectangular and had a foldover top that had an oval, open metal covered housing that slipped over two "ball" metal protrusions as the clasp.

The bottom part of the bag had regular sized quilting, and the top part had smaller quilting. I only saw it in black; were there other colors? Lambskin or caviar?

A friend recalls that it might be the "Softee" but she can't remember. It's at least a year or two old.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## P!nk

Hi, I'm new here I recived an email with new chanel footware, I fell in love with one of them but I didnt know the module number so I could order one since its not available in our store. here is the pic


----------



## Souzie

SKelly said:


> I'm sorry I don't have a pic of this style, but I need help in ID-ing it:
> 
> It has a thick chain strap (maybe 5 regular chain straps in circumference) in silvertone--not a single large chain, but lots of links that created kind of a roundish handle, no leather strip woven through, just chain links. Maybe 12 inches long. The bag was soft and rectangular and had a foldover top that had an oval, open metal covered housing that slipped over two "ball" metal protrusions as the clasp.
> 
> The bottom part of the bag had regular sized quilting, and the top part had smaller quilting. I only saw it in black; were there other colors? Lambskin or caviar?
> 
> A friend recalls that it might be the "Softee" but she can't remember. It's at least a year or two old.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sounds like the New Lock bag.  Here it is in white...


----------



## SKelly

XSouzie,

OMG, That's IT! Thank you so much! Do you happen to know what colors it came in?

Thanks again,
Shelley


----------



## styledbyher

hi, does anyone know the name of this bag? a gf of mine asked me and i obviously have no idea. 

TIA!


----------



## styledbyher

sorry heres a pic


----------



## Souzie

SKelly said:


> XSouzie,
> 
> OMG, That's IT! Thank you so much! Do you happen to know what colors it came in?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Shelley



IIRC it came in black and white lambskin and brown and navy alligator.


----------



## cookie888

Does anyone know what colour this bag is on Jessica Alba:





dark silver or champagne, matt or shiny metallic
Thanks
http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj274/Eve1ynS/Fashion/Chanel/jessica-alba-goes-chanel-4.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

jacmarcella said:


> sorry heres a pic


 
^ Edgy Tote


----------



## snob4brands

Smoothoprter said:


> It reminds me of the denim ligne from 2006 but I don't recall this particular style.




Is this bag genuine?


----------



## minatol

cookie888 said:


> Does anyone know what colour this bag is on Jessica Alba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark silver or champagne, matt or shiny metallic
> Thanks
> http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj274/Eve1ynS/Fashion/Chanel/jessica-alba-goes-chanel-4.jpg


 
I think it's from 06 or 07?  It's dark gold.


----------



## cookie888

minatol said:


> I think it's from 06 or 07?  It's dark gold.



Now I'm more confused. 
There's a listing on ebay that says it's 'dark silver'. Then I saw another listing which has images outdoors that looks like the same colour as Jessica Alba's saying its 'champagne'.
I imagine all these colours are different shades so I want to make sure I'm getting the right one...


----------



## minatol

cookie888 said:


> Now I'm more confused.
> There's a listing on ebay that says it's 'dark silver'. Then I saw another listing which has images outdoors that looks like the same colour as Jessica Alba's saying its 'champagne'.
> I imagine all these colours are different shades so I want to make sure I'm getting the right one...


 
I'm pretty certain Alba's bag is dark gold.  She's been spotted (and pictured) over and over with that bag quite a lot. Since it does look "champagne" in some light though, maybe the seller is just calling it so?  I don't believe Chanel actually labeled any 2.55s champagne though.  There was a very champagne like one in 08, but they put "white" on the tag.  I forget what was the official color name for Alba's bag, but I *think* it was gold or dark gold.  It's very antiquey bronzey less blingy gold color and few ladies in this forum own one.


----------



## minatol

You know what?  My sis actually has a bag that has the exact shape and very similar details as this bag.  But hers is of completely different material, somewhat beige Ugg like suede/fur thing and I believe it's called "Sparkling Winter."

This denim bag though, kind of makes me think if they ever made the same design in that material, it would look somewhat better in quality that one in pic?  Maybe it's just the pic, but something just doesn't look right.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Oh good, I'm so glad there's a thread like this here, I'm more experienced with LV identification. 
If anyone can help me identify what bag this is and what the color is called, I'd be SO grateful. Authenticity is not an issue since I purchased it a couple of years ago from the Chanel counter in my Neiman Marcus.


----------



## tanya t

Hi! I was at my local cosignment shop this weekend and saw this bag. The version I saw was all lambskin. Does anyone know what year it is from and app. what it retailed for? I am thinking of getting it for an evening bag. Thanks in advance for your time. Tanya


----------



## thegraceful1

cookie888 said:


> Does anyone know what colour this bag is on Jessica Alba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark silver or champagne, matt or shiny metallic
> Thanks
> http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj274/Eve1ynS/Fashion/Chanel/jessica-alba-goes-chanel-4.jpg


 
It is the 2006 Dark Gold Reissue in size 226.


----------



## thegraceful1

tanya t said:


> Hi! I was at my local cosignment shop this weekend and saw this bag. The version I saw was all lambskin. Does anyone know what year it is from and app. what it retailed for? I am thinking of getting it for an evening bag. Thanks in advance for your time. Tanya


 
I always love this little bucket style bag.. I think is also reverseable, it's from early 2000's, here's some info. on how to tell by the hologram sticker #'s the year it was produced.

_8-digits----

_12XXXXXX series - 2008
11XXXXXX series - 2006 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## ilovemylouisv

Help identify this chanel....


----------



## thegraceful1

ilovemylouisv said:


> Help identify this chanel....


I have never seen this style before, therefore I believe is fake, if you can post more pictures of the hologram sticker, authenticity card and the MADE IN stamp and then post it in the "authenticated this" thread.


----------



## tanya t

thegraceful1 said:


> I always love this little bucket style bag.. I think is also reverseable, it's from early 2000's, here's some info. on how to tell by the hologram sticker #'s the year it was produced.
> 
> _8-digits----_
> 
> 12XXXXXX series - 2008
> 11XXXXXX series - 2006 to 2008
> 10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006
> 
> _7-digits--_
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
> 4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
> 3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
> 2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
> 1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
> 0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


 
Thanks! The bag is in mint condition and they only want 400.00 for it!!!! I really don't need it but know that it is an awesome deal!!!!


----------



## chcdds

Hi,
Can someone please tell me the name of this bag? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## thegraceful1

chcdds said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please tell me the name of this bag? Thanks so much in advance.


 
^ This is a Vintage caviar tote, Chanel did not have "names' for their older bags.


----------



## chcdds

Thanks so much, thegraceful1. I am wondering when a chanel bag is considered as vintage. ten years old? fifteen? Thanks!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lvbabydoll said:


> Oh good, I'm so glad there's a thread like this here, I'm more experienced with LV identification.
> If anyone can help me identify what bag this is and what the color is called, I'd be SO grateful. Authenticity is not an issue since I purchased it a couple of years ago from the Chanel counter in my Neiman Marcus.
> 
> View attachment 771830


 
Anyone know?


----------



## prettyn'hermes

So I got this bag from my boss and wanted to know more about it. I'm pretty sure its real since she only buys high end, but I wanted to know more about it, as well as how much it goes for. Not sure if i'll end up keeping it or not, but it sure will be in season coming up shortly. I think it looks lovely especially since its literally brand new...here are some pics.


























its hard to take pictures of all the hardware being all shiny, but i tried my best. i appreciate any info, thanks gals!

damn spell checker auto corrected chanel to channel lol!


----------



## vhdos

Wish I could help but I've never seen that style before


----------



## sbelle

Hi Prettyn'hermes,

You should post your question in the "Help Identify this Chanel" thread.  I am sure someone will be able to help you out there!

If you want it authenticated, you can post pictures in the "Authenticate This Chanel" thread.  Look at the first post and it will outline the pictures that the Chanel experts need to authenticate it.

It's a pretty bag!  Congrats!


----------



## prettyn'hermes

i have this one...thanks

and maybe a price range i could let it go for

i found the hologram and its a 7 digit starting with a 2


----------



## purse-nality

hmmm, where's the "Made in _" phrase? yes, post these on authentication thread asap! ...it's really nice, tough.


----------



## Purrrfect

Beautiful bag...congrats!


----------



## prettyn'hermes

purse-nality said:


> hmmm, where's the "Made in _" phrase? yes, post these on authentication thread asap! ...it's really nice, tough.



ah, they moved my post i made in here for me...i thought i had double posted for a sec. the "made in france" is on the inside leather portion. the bag has been used maybe once so i don't really want to stretch it out, but its authentic for sure. i never see this style since its an older bag...i just wanted a little more info on it and how much it goes for


----------



## P!nk

P!nk said:


> Hi, I'm new here I recived an email with new chanel footware, I fell in love with one of them but I didnt know the module number so I could order one since its not available in our store. here is the pic




anyone??


----------



## reemo

Ladies, please help me identify this bag, and how much you think it is worth nowadays? Thanks


----------



## Mdmayflower

Hello ladies...

Appreciate if anyone can tell me the name of this bag. I received it as a gift in 2004. It is authentic all right. I just do not know the name of the bag.

Tq!!!


----------



## cathalyna

Hi CHANEL lovers, 
I found this beautiful CHANEL bag in my grandma's closet. can someone please identify this Chanel bag. I reckon this is a really old bag since i have never seen this model before and i know she used to collect bags when she was younger. Please help me


----------



## hermes_drooler

^^ That's a lovely bag *Cathalyna!* 
My Mum has one too from the 90's... but sorry I can't really help you ID the bag either, I'm clueless too


----------



## kamaaina7

Hello Ladies, i need your help. can someone pls tell me the style / name of this bag ? and how old is it ? i like it very much.


----------



## Newport1

I am not totally sure how this works as this is my 1st ever post, but here goes!  I saw these sunglasses on the show "Dirty Sexy Money" on one of the cast and absolutely love them.  Someone mentioned to me that her outfit was all Chanel so I figured her sunglasses might be as well.  Can any of the resident experts tell me what style or model are these sunglasses if they are indeed Chanel and if not then what they might be!?


----------



## cathalyna

hermes_drooler said:


> ^^ That's a lovely bag *Cathalyna!*
> My Mum has one too from the 90's... but sorry I can't really help you ID the bag either, I'm clueless too


it is isnt it? i fell in love with it the first time i saw this bag. I didnt even ask my nana's permission. LOL guess yours is a beauty as well..


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> This may have already been ID'd, but I can't find it. Does anyone know the color and season? TIA!


 

Sorry to bump this up again, but I want to make sure of the color.  Is is Khaki?  If not, what color and season? Thanks.


----------



## Souzie

Mdmayflower said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can tell me the name of this bag. I received it as a gift in 2004. It is authentic all right. I just do not know the name of the bag.
> 
> Tq!!!



Looks like it could be from the Camelia ligne.


----------



## Souzie

saira1214 said:


> Sorry to bump this up again, but I want to make sure of the color.  Is is Khaki?  If not, what color and season? Thanks.



I believe **Lo* has this bag.  She calls it dark khaki and it's from s/s 09.


----------



## kishtel

Hi, can somebody help me identify this Chanel? Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

kishtel said:


> Hi, can somebody help me identify this Chanel? Thanks!


 
^ it appears to look like a vintage bag, but by looking at the zipper tab is unclear to tell if it is a real or fake bag, perhaps if  you can post photos of the hologram sticker, and MADE IN stamp and will be able to tell for sure, and you can do so at the "Authenticate this" thread.


----------



## snob4brands

minatol said:


> You know what?  My sis actually has a bag that has the exact shape and very similar details as this bag.  But hers is of completely different material, somewhat beige Ugg like suede/fur thing and I believe it's called "Sparkling Winter."
> 
> This denim bag though, kind of makes me think if they ever made the same design in that material, it would look somewhat better in quality that one in pic?  Maybe it's just the pic, but something just doesn't look right.



Hi minatol, tks for the reply.
I tot so too about the pic, jus doesn't seem ok
Anyway, it was a nice bag.


----------



## Jessica_Mae

Love the look of this flap! Anyone know colour? Size? etc!

Thanks


----------



## Jessica_Mae

Jessica_Mae said:


> Love the look of this flap! Anyone know colour? Size? etc!
> 
> Thanks








Theres a better pic!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lvbabydoll said:


> Oh good, I'm so glad there's a thread like this here, I'm more experienced with LV identification.
> If anyone can help me identify what bag this is and what the color is called, I'd be SO grateful. Authenticity is not an issue since I purchased it a couple of years ago from the Chanel counter in my Neiman Marcus.
> 
> View attachment 771830


 
I don't want to keep bumping this and annoying people but if anyone can help me figure out what this is called, I'd appreciate it.
The number on the hologram sticker and card starts with an 8, if that helps any.


----------



## papabear

http://www.icantwaittovote.org/blog/images/chanelcharmsmischa2.jpg
name, if ever was release to the public and if so where can i find one of these babies. TIA


----------



## Souzie

^^  That's the Punk flap.  It was released to the public but was a limited edition piece.  Your best bet is probably to stalk ebay or bonanzle.


----------



## Neysters

I don't have a photo of the item I want identified but its a tweed jacket, it's navy and red and striped with golden chains with little squares that have Chanel engraved on them. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? If someone has a photo please post it. Thanks.


----------



## minatol

Lvbabydoll said:


> I don't want to keep bumping this and annoying people but if anyone can help me figure out what this is called, I'd appreciate it.
> The number on the hologram sticker and card starts with an 8, if that helps any.


 
I might be wrong but I'm guessing it doesn't really have a name?  Lots of older bags seems to be just nicknamed.  Unlike LV, not each bag are given its own name.


----------



## m.sou

can anyone help me identify this bag? thanks!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

minatol said:


> I might be wrong but I'm guessing it doesn't really have a name? Lots of older bags seems to be just nicknamed. Unlike LV, not each bag are given its own name.


 
Lol thanks, you're probably right.
It must not have gotten a nickname, either. 

Any guesses as to what the color might be? It's a bit more yellow-ish, so it's not the dark beige, I don't really know what to call it.


----------



## thegraceful1

m.sou said:


> can anyone help me identify this bag? thanks!!


 
Petite Timeless Tote, it came out in 2007


----------



## declaredbeauty

Can some identify the purse Audrina is carrying?


----------



## m.sou

thegraceful1 said:


> Petite Timeless Tote, it came out in 2007



really? the one i have is different


----------



## Souzie

declaredbeauty said:


> Can some identify the purse Audrina is carrying?



Diamond Stitch tote.


----------



## papabear

xsouzie said:


> ^^  That's the Punk flap.  It was released to the public but was a limited edition piece.  Your best bet is probably to stalk ebay or bonanzle.


thanks =D


----------



## thegraceful1

m.sou said:


> really? the one i have is different


 
^ yes is also called Petite Timeless Tote


----------



## cathalyna

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11152531@N06/3556273968/

HI chanel experts.. can u please help me identify this chanel.. what type, year, series, colour and how much is the market price? thanks so muchooo..


----------



## Nat

cathalyna said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11152531@N06/3556273968/
> 
> HI chanel experts.. can u please help me identify this chanel.. what type, year, series, colour and how much is the market price? thanks so muchooo..



Lambskin E/W flap. Look for the serial number on the hologram sticker/authenticity card and check this thread to find the year: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


----------



## LianaY

xsouzie said:


> ^^ This is the Day Glo bag.  I believe it's from 2008 and came in 2 sizes.  Looks like the one in the pic is the smaller version.




Thanks so much!


----------



## LianaY

xsouzie said:


> Hi,
> your question was answered on the previous page.  Check post #643.  The smaller size was retailed at $2995 and the large was $3495.




Thanks so much!


----------



## katerila

i dont know if this has been posted before but.. can you ID it? 

also, can anyone tell me.. are classic flaps the same thing as 2.55's? I'm a Chanel newbie..


----------



## thegraceful1

katerila said:


> i dont know if this has been posted before but.. can you ID it?
> 
> also, can anyone tell me.. are classic flaps the same thing as 2.55's? I'm a Chanel newbie..


 
HTH

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html


----------



## Aurora

Is this from a new collection?


----------



## pond23

^ I was wondering about this bag too when I saw this photo recently! I don't what collection it is from. Hopefully another tPFer will be able to identify it.


----------



## saks4me

I don't know the official name, but it is from the 2005 collection. Made of tweed. Came in a few colors: black, off-white, pink... I have the off-white one; it's heavy from the metal chain and a bit high maintenance. Roomy though. Definitley different from most bags.


----------



## auhaze

hi,can you ID this n tell me the name and the price?thx!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Shucks 2005! I was hoping it was a current collection. It's cute! Thanks for info!


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE




----------



## thegraceful1

^ Patent GST (Grand Shopping Tote)


----------



## prettyn'hermes

*Please read our rules*


----------



## lallybelle

Can someone ID this Necklace? Sorry the pic is small.


----------



## Smoothoprter

lallybelle said:


> Can someone ID this Necklace? Sorry the pic is small.


 
It's either two strands of the classic pearls or one long strand doubled.


----------



## lallybelle

Thanks Mon. I thought it might be the classic, but I wasn't sure. Do you know the price & length of the different sizes?


----------



## liljaforever

Could anyone please tell me what season and collection/line (ie. cruise, camelia...) this wallet is from and how much it costs?
thanks


----------



## urvi

hi do you know which this bag is and does it make sense to buy it? its on sale 65% off


----------



## Souzie

^^ That's the Drill flap.


----------



## AMJ

Hello!
Could someone identify this Chanel drawstring tote for me?
It will be great if you can provide the year, model name and the retail price!
Thanks so much!!


----------



## auhaze

no one can?

thanks again



auhaze said:


> hi,can you ID this n tell me the name and the price?thx!!!!!!!


----------



## siriwan

please identify this chanel bag , What name is it ? 
how many sizes are there? and is it still available?


----------



## liljaforever

liljaforever said:


> Could anyone please tell me what season and collection/line (ie. cruise, camelia...) this wallet is from and how much it costs?
> thanks



Anyone?


----------



## minatol

siriwan said:


> please identify this chanel bag , What name is it ?
> how many sizes are there? and is it still available?


 





Pic is fuzzy but it looks like a Summer Night flap?  (is this a pic of Mischa Barton?)  I think there was only one size for the flap but they did a tote version too.  It came about a year ago so it might be a tad difficult to look for one now.  You should call around.


----------



## carrie8i8

http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/jessicaalba.jpg

Is it the medium classic flap w/ silver hardware?


----------



## NanamiRyu

liljaforever said:


> Anyone?


 
I'm pretty sure this is from 09P.  I forget the price but it's definitely on the cheaper side compared to other Chanel wallets.




carrie8i8 said:


> http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/jessicaalba.jpg
> 
> Is it the medium classic flap w/ silver hardware?



Yes.


----------



## liljaforever

NanamiRyu said:


> I'm pretty sure this is from 09P.  I forget the price but it's definitely on the cheaper side compared to other Chanel wallets.



Thank you for your answer! But what does '09P' mean? Is that a special Collection like Cruise?


----------



## cathalyna

Hi guys.. can you please identify this Chanel bag, and if it comes in silver hardware? Cheers


----------



## Singultus

Hi guys,
are there any of you who know this chanel bag?
Cheers Malene


----------



## Souzie

cathalyna said:


> Hi guys.. can you please identify this Chanel bag, and if it comes in silver hardware? Cheers



PTT...Petite timeless tote and yes it also comes with silver hardware.


----------



## NanamiRyu

liljaforever said:


> Thank you for your answer! But what does '09P' mean? Is that a special Collection like Cruise?


 
I'm sorry I wasn't clear about that.  I meant spring/summer 09.  

Each item comes with a tag that notes which collection it belongs to.  Year is noted in two digits, as in 09.  Then the letter that follows notes what season it is.  P is spring/summer, A is for fall/winter, and C is for cruise.


----------



## liljaforever

now it's clear  thank you very much.


----------



## issthatmarina

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200345821314&_trkparms=tab=Bidding

is this bag real


----------



## issthatmarina

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200345821314&_trkparms=tab=Bidding


is it real


----------



## sbelle

issthatmarina said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200345821314&_trkparms=tab=Bidding
> 
> is this bag real


 
Hi issthatmarina,

If you post your question in the "Athenticate This Chanel" thread the Chanel experts should be able to give you an opinion on authenticity.  

Good luck!


----------



## summer1984

can anyone tell me the price for this beautiful bag??

i dont know why i have problem to upload the pics,

here is the no.A46761Y06015994305

and im sure it is a flap bag

i just saw from Chanel official website ~~


tanks


----------



## raspberrycobble

i am in love with this bag. does anyone know what it is?

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p16/sakara54/Japan 26 Dec - 6 Jan 09/DSC00459.jpg

credit to sakara54 for the picture.


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi,
Can anyone pls tell me what this is called? I did my best to search but didn't have much luck. I didn't see it on chanel's website

Thanks so much!


----------



## NanamiRyu

raspberrycobble said:


> i am in love with this bag. does anyone know what it is?
> 
> http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p16/sakara54/Japan 26 Dec - 6 Jan 09/DSC00459.jpg
> 
> credit to sakara54 for the picture.


 
I don't think there's an offical name for this.  This is a really hard to get bag as not many were made.  Keep checking eBay or consignment shops would be the only way to find it.


----------



## NanamiRyu

love2shop_26 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone pls tell me what this is called? I did my best to search but didn't have much luck. I didn't see it on chanel's website
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
It's from a line called Cotton Club.  You'll see more pics this reference thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-cotton-club-ligne-95611.html


----------



## hoamechua

I just bought this Chanel, but I don't know the exact time or year it was released. Please tell me as much as you can about it.

Thanks

http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-beige-patent-leather-clasic-bag-i-21760-s-259.html


----------



## ilrodoowle

Does anyone know what this bag is?
Thanks!


----------



## nyc_besos

What is this bag and also what is a fair price for this bag?


----------



## parson russell

My first Chanel!   I am in deep love. A barely used gift, but can anyone please tell me anything about it?   
Thanks for your time and trouble!


----------



## laurasarah

Hi ladies, can anyone give me some information on this chanel clutch that Olivia Palermo carries? I love it but Im not sure if it is part of the classics? Anything would be helpful, thank youxxx


----------



## shinythings

Can anyone help me with additional design information of this bag? It seems to be cotton or canvas. But, I'm not sure. Also, if you know when released, discontinued, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Souzie

parson russell said:


> My first Chanel!   I am in deep love. A barely used gift, but can anyone please tell me anything about it?
> Thanks for your time and trouble!



This is the Origami aka Soft Squares flap.


----------



## thegraceful1

nyc_besos said:


> What is this bag and also what is a fair price for this bag?


 

This is a Caviar Jumbo Flap from 2002-2003


----------



## thegraceful1

hoamechua said:


> I just bought this Chanel, but I don't know the exact time or year it was released. Please tell me as much as you can about it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-beige-patent-leather-clasic-bag-i-21760-s-259.html


 
^ As listed in the description: 07P = 2007 Pre-Fall
Beige Patent Jumbo Flap


----------



## thegraceful1

shinythings said:


> Can anyone help me with additional design information of this bag? It seems to be cotton or canvas. But, I'm not sure. Also, if you know when released, discontinued, etc. Thanks.


 
This canvas bag was released in early 2000's, and no longer avail., it was also released in red color.


----------



## parson russell

Thank you so much!  xsouzie!! I don't suppose that you have any idea what year it was from?   Do love it- am normally a Choo addict, but feel a bit swayed now!!!


----------



## parson russell

xsouzie said:


> This is the Origami aka Soft Squares flap.


Thank you so much xsouzie!! Do you have any idea what year it is from?


----------



## Souzie

^^ It's from Fall 2008 and retailed for $3150.


----------



## parson russell

xsouzie said:


> ^^ It's from Fall 2008 and retailed for $3150.


You are an oracle on all things Chanel!!
Thank you x


----------



## ultimatechic

Does anyone recall if this was a limited edition.  I rarely see them around


----------



## Jahpson

does anyone have the style number and price for these babies?


----------



## lilib8th

here are the pictures of my purse that i dont have any idea what kind is this purse.. all i know is it was 2005. I hope you could help me.. thanks


----------



## Groom

Groom said:


> Hi could anybody help me ID this scarf please. How much is it and what is it called? Thanks so so much!!




Somebody can help me with this? Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## shinythings

Thank you. Do you know if it had a style name?


----------



## mkinny

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-white-large-bowler-bag-i-21923-s-209.html

I've seen the smaller black ones on the Chanel website and am wondering if this is the same thing...


----------



## le*luxe

Hi girls,
Any idea what's this bag called? It's from the resort collection am I right?


----------



## Souzie

^^ East West tote from s/s 08.


----------



## FUNker

I think it's small lambskin classic.. Am I correct? 
It's not 2.55 lambskin, is it?
Thank you!


----------



## cathalyna

Hi guys, i have a question. not sure if im on the right thread.. how many sizes/ type are there for Chanel lux tote? and for the medium tote, how much do you reckon i should sale? i have one without auth card. But the serial tag still attached and excellent condition.. hope someone can help me.. thanks so muchhh before


----------



## newyork5

I have been looking everywhere and can not find anything like it. The woman at Saks told my ex boyfriend it was an "ad" bag when he bought it this past October in an attempt to get back together with me. I have never carried it because it brings back to many bad memories. I have looked through  the most recent Chanel ad campaigns and have not been able to find it. Thank you for any information you can send my way


----------



## Nat

mkinny said:


> http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-white-large-bowler-bag-i-21923-s-209.html
> 
> I've seen the smaller black ones on the Chanel website and am wondering if this is the same thing...



Yes, it is from the same ligne as on chanel.com. It's from the Surpique ligne.


----------



## Nat

FUNker said:


> I think it's small lambskin classic.. Am I correct?
> It's not 2.55 lambskin, is it?
> Thank you!
> [/U]



Hi, it's a vintage (the 3 series were made in 1994-1996) lambskin classic flap, not a 2.55/reissue. Looks like the small size to me too.

These threads might be helpful to you:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html


----------



## Nat

newyork5 said:


> I have been looking everywhere and can not find anything like it. The woman at Saks told my ex boyfriend it was an "ad" bag when he bought it this past October in an attempt to get back together with me. I have never carried it because it brings back to many bad memories. I have looked through  the most recent Chanel ad campaigns and have not been able to find it. Thank you for any information you can send my way



This is called the In and Out tote. Love the color, BTW. I hope you can forget the bad memories; it's a beautiful tote.


----------



## MikaelaN

I'd greatly appreciate an ID for this gorgeous purse. Does anyone know how much it retailed for and if it can still be bought anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## kwikspice

hi does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Souzie

MikaelaN said:


> I'd greatly appreciate an ID for this gorgeous purse. Does anyone know how much it retailed for and if it can still be bought anywhere. Thanks!



This is from the Mademoiselle ligne.  I believe it came in 2 sizes.  The small was $2595 and the larger one was $2795.


----------



## Souzie

kwikspice said:


> hi does anyone know the name of this bag?



Modern Chain hobo.


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks, *xsouzie!!*
Do you happen to know if I can still purchase it in stores?


----------



## Souzie

^^  I'm sorry, I'm not too sure on availability as these came out last year.


----------



## laurasarah

Bump

Can any of you lovely chanel ladies identify this clutch on Olivia Palermo?xxx


----------



## vivi1234_love

I want to purchased this black chanel jumbo.  could u guys help me to identify if this chanel jumbo is real.. thx a lot


----------



## purseinsanity

You should post this in the authentication thread.


----------



## vivi1234_love

sorry


----------



## **shoelover**

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chanel-silver...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:4|294:200

can some1 please id this for me? also is it the real deal? tia


----------



## sweetart

Can someone id this tote for me, please?


----------



## mspera

Hello there, this will be my first Chanel bag. I have it on lay-a-way at a local consignment shop. 

Can any of you assist me in telling me the name of the bag, approximate retail price, and if its still in production? 

This is the only picture that I have at this time. 

Thank you in advance! I just love it!!


----------



## Souzie

sweetart said:


> Can someone id this tote for me, please?



Cotton Club tote.


----------



## AMJ

Could anyone help with this?
Thanks!


----------



## Nat

mspera said:


> Hello there, this will be my first Chanel bag. I have it on lay-a-way at a local consignment shop.
> 
> Can any of you assist me in telling me the name of the bag, approximate retail price, and if its still in production?
> 
> This is the only picture that I have at this time.
> 
> Thank you in advance! I just love it!!



It's a vintage tote, no longer in production and it's got no name.


----------



## Nat

**shoelover** said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chanel-silver...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:4|294:200
> 
> can some1 please id this for me? also is it the real deal? tia



It's a mini flap. Authenticity questions should be posted in the Authenticate This Chanel thread.


----------



## mspera

Nat said:


> It's a vintage tote, no longer in production and it's got no name.


 
Thank you for the reply Nat!  I have been combing all over tPF and Google trying to find this bag!

Had you ever seen this bag prior to today? Is there a chance its an older version of a bag currently in production - possibly a GST?

It will be nice though to have a unique, vintage bag.


----------



## Nat

mspera said:


> Thank you for the reply Nat!  I have been combing all over tPF and Google trying to find this bag!
> 
> Had you ever seen this bag prior to today? Is there a chance its an older version of a bag currently in production - possibly a GST?
> 
> It will be nice though to have a unique, vintage bag.



You're welcome! 

I've seen it on eBay a couple of times, it also came in beige and red, I believe. Yes, a GST definitely comes to mind as a modern version of this tote, sans the front pocket


----------



## lololololololol

I found this bag at one website and I really like her.
Does anyone know her name, which season she was released and her price?
I am also wondering whether this is lamp skin or not.
Pls kindly advice.


----------



## sweetart

xsouzie said:


> Cotton Club tote.



Thank you!


----------



## nikita1

Can anyone tell me the name,year,estimted value of this chanel. It was a present for me in 2004.


----------



## AMJ

Hello chanel experts,
Please ID this chanel bag for me.
I would like to know the name, year and retail price (if possible).
Thank you for the help!


----------



## marose28

Hi fellow tPFers.. pleas help me identify this tote I saw (sorry, was not able to take pictures).  Here are the specifics:

-quilted lamsbkin
-came out in dark brownish color (but SA said tag says 'black)
-also came out in two tone - pearlish on the front and back, dark brown on sides and bottom
-mm locks on the side (i think for decorative purposes)
-wider than GST, but shorter
-double chain handles throughout (no leather shoulder piece like GST)
-came out in 2 sizes (smaller one almost same size as a medium flap, maybe?)
-retails for $27xx

Any ideas please?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cappa

Hello there,

I have no idea what kind of bag this is or what it called (example: GST) if anyone knows how much this bag is or if they still make it, any information would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## purseinsanity

You should post this in the authentication thread.


----------



## oh reverie

I pulled this off someone's blog...I thought it was a jumbo flap but it has accordion sides?


----------



## FUNker

This is a vintage lambskin bag, but does anyone know what it is?
Thank you


----------



## Smoothoprter

nikita1 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name,year,estimted value of this chanel. It was a present for me in 2004.


 
That dustbag is fake I'm afraid.  That doesn't bode well for your bag.  You should post pictures of the details in the authentication thread so we can authenticate it for you.


----------



## thegraceful1

This bag is from 2002 and it's called Chocolate Bar Camera Bag, this is the medium size, it came is 2 other sizes and it was released in Beige, Black and Dark Green.




FUNker said:


> This is a vintage lambskin bag, but does anyone know what it is?
> Thank you


----------



## chanel2010

NanamiRyu said:


> This bag looks somewhat questionable...
> 
> It resembles the shape of Bubble Quilt hobo flap, like the one on left of this pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think it ever came with a mademoiselle lock. Or at least I never saw such thing. All of them had CC lock as shown in my pic. Is it possible that white bag isn't authentic?


 
Hello,NanamiRyu,
When did you buy the bubble quilt hobo flap?How much is it? It looks like the Chanel A46956 Y06073 94305 from Paris-Moscou 2008/2009 collection. 
www.chanel.com/fashion/8-pouch-in-puffy-quilted-lambskin-interlaced-chain-1,1,10,18 - 
Am I right?


----------



## JeSs*~

Hi ladies, does anyone know the name of the bag Blake Lively is carrying in this pic? Does it come in other colors? Thanks!


----------



## Souzie

^^ LAX tote.  I believe this ligne came in black, navy blue, red and white/ivory.


----------



## Tartine

I always have this burning question regarding silver and gold flaps...whether they are made of lambskin or are in metallic...

Is this Mini made of  lambskin or in metallic material?

Thank you for clearing my doubts


----------



## NanamiRyu

chanel2010 said:


> Hello,NanamiRyu,
> When did you buy the bubble quilt hobo flap?How much is it? It looks like the Chanel A46956 Y06073 94305 from Paris-Moscou 2008/2009 collection.
> www.chanel.com/fashion/8-pouch-in-puffy-quilted-lambskin-interlaced-chain-1,1,10,18 -
> Am I right?


 
Hi!  The link didn't work but I figure you meant this one?






My green Bubble is actually from fall/winter of 07.  Its retail price was $2595.  More Bubble Quilt bags can be viewed in this reference thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html


----------



## Nat

marose28 said:


> Hi fellow tPFers.. pleas help me identify this tote I saw (sorry, was not able to take pictures).  Here are the specifics:
> 
> -quilted lamsbkin
> -came out in dark brownish color (but SA said tag says 'black)
> -also came out in two tone - pearlish on the front and back, dark brown on sides and bottom
> -mm locks on the side (i think for decorative purposes)
> -wider than GST, but shorter
> -double chain handles throughout (no leather shoulder piece like GST)
> -came out in 2 sizes (smaller one almost same size as a medium flap, maybe?)
> -retails for $27xx
> 
> Any ideas please?  Thanks in advance!



Sounds like this one to me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350194682813&category=63852


----------



## Nat

Tartine said:


> I always have this burning question regarding silver and gold flaps...whether they are made of lambskin or are in metallic...
> 
> Is this Mini made of  lambskin or in metallic material?
> 
> Thank you for clearing my doubts



Can't see your picture


----------



## marose28

Nat said:


> Sounds like this one to me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350194682813&category=63852
> 
> 
> my-personalshoppers.com/CCBAG104/2.jpg
> 
> my-personalshoppers.com/CCBAG104/3.jpg




Nat, that's it!  THANK YOU!  I've been searching tPF for the past three days looking for this tote without any luck.


----------



## wendall

Hey Guys!
Does anybody know the name of the purse/tote that Lauren Conrad carries?  I want to get it really bad but it looks different to me than the one in the chanel store by my house.  This one looks bigger.  Any information regarding this bag would be great!  Name, and cost.


----------



## nancypants

this is a WOC right?


----------



## terryza

My mum got this bag a few months a go from my dad without knowing the name, can anyone please help us... thnx a lot...


----------



## jtstitzer

I just ordered this from the Bag, Borrow, Steal sale. Please ID. Thanks!! Any thoughts or opinion on this bag?

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=3132&productId=15549&ssid=1014776


----------



## jtstitzer

jtstitzer said:


> I just ordered this from the Bag, Borrow, Steal sale. Please ID. Thanks!! Any thoughts or opinion on this bag?
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=3132&productId=15549&ssid=1014776



ETA: Ok. Did some searching, Reissue Large Accordion Tote. Please confirm.


----------



## jtstitzer

jtstitzer said:


> I just ordered this from the Bag, Borrow, Steal sale. Please ID. Thanks!! Any thoughts or opinion on this bag?
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=3132&productId=15549&ssid=1014776









ETA: Ok. Did some searching. Not many of these on TPF.
Style #08A A40523Y04373
Classic Bag with Flap
94305
Distressed Black Calfskin 
$3195+tax
2.55 reissue tote. 
It measures approx. 11.5"x9"x6.5"(at the widest point at the base)

I bought it from Bag Borrow Steal gently loved sale for a great price. Let's hope it really was gently loved.


----------



## thegraceful1

jtstitzer said:


> ETA: Ok. Did some searching, Reissue Large Accordion Tote. Please confirm.


 
^ yes it is.


----------



## celebrityowned

name
year
approx retail??

thanks!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Outdoor hobo from fall 06'.  It retailed for $1595.


----------



## rainbowfizz

what kind is this?


----------



## chanel2010

NanamiRyu said:


> Hi! The link didn't work but I figure you meant this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green Bubble is actually from fall/winter of 07. Its retail price was $2595. More Bubble Quilt bags can be viewed in this reference thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html


 Oops,I see.The CHANEL LOGO is made of different material. 
Any other difference? I can't find it out.


----------



## sarahyamada

Is there a name to this waist bag, also year?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280355145025


----------



## volaju

terryza said:


> My mum got this bag a few months a go from my dad without knowing the name, can anyone please help us... thnx a lot...





It's called 'Modern Chain'


----------



## hsiaomee

Can you help me to name the clutch bag Sienna Miller is carrying at the MTV awards?

http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...ic=sienna-miller-mtv-movie-awards-2009-02.jpg


----------



## rita-swede

*When I bought this in Nordstrom a couple of years ago, the SA called it the ETHNIC long necklace...  Was that correct? *


----------



## le*luxe

Hi girls,
Do vintage cerf totes come in the north south version? The ones I usually see are the normal east west versions.





Measures approx 11inches wide, and 11.5inches tall


----------



## thegraceful1

le*luxe said:


> Hi girls,
> Do vintage cerf totes come in the north south version? The ones I usually see are the normal east west versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measures approx 11inches wide, and 11.5inches tall


^ Yes, this is an early version and no longer avail.


----------



## south-of-france

This one?






Thanks!


----------



## catchygin

Year? Name? 
The code is 8968048
If you need more pictures to identify it , please go to this ebay link . 
It is my recently purchased bag xxx And I would like to know more about this bag . 
Thank you all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm looking for used Louis Vuitton Palermo pm and Cabas Mezzo
                            Chanel Camera bag

xxx Read our rules!


----------



## got-luxe

Hello, please help me identify these!  Thanks!





















Thank you!!


----------



## volaju

chanel2010 said:


> Oops,I see.The CHANEL LOGO is made of different material.
> Any other difference? I can't find it out.




it's bubble quilt for Paris-Mosow


----------



## FancyPants

Hi Ladies
Can you please help me with this one. It's going to be easy for you hehe.
Is it the (Europe) Medium or Jumbo?

It's the lady in the back...


----------



## nataliaa

Can anyone identify this one? I´ve seen it on ebay twice, except the first time it was red and smaller than mine.


----------



## le*luxe

FancyPants said:


> Hi Ladies
> Can you please help me with this one. It's going to be easy for you hehe.
> Is it the (Europe) Medium or Jumbo?
> 
> It's the lady in the back...



That's the jumbo


----------



## le*luxe

got-luxe said:


> Hello, please help me identify these!  Thanks!
> 
> Thank you!!



hi, the first bag is the reissue camera bag.
second one looks like the East West pochette. experts feel free to chime in


----------



## le*luxe

Btw girls, I need help with this. Serial number 1141xxxx so it shouldn't be too old


----------



## FancyPants

Well I know for sure that's ^ a Chanel bag hehehehehe 
Thank you so much for your help with the jumbo!


----------



## Nat

nataliaa said:


> Can anyone identify this one? I´ve seen it on ebay twice, except the first time it was red and smaller than mine.



Vintage lambskin tote.


----------



## Nat

south-of-france said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like an older seasonal flap and probably doesn't have any name.


----------



## Nat

got-luxe said:


> Hello, please help me identify these!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Both bags are from Cruise collection 2008/2009. The camera case is from the 'Chic Fabric' ligne and the black and white flap from the 'Stripes' ligne.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Is the Perfect Day Tote



le*luxe said:


> Btw girls, I need help with this. Serial number 1141xxxx so it shouldn't be too old


----------



## got-luxe

Nat said:


> Both bags are from Cruise collection 2008/2009. The camera case is from the 'Chic Fabric' ligne and the black and white flap from the 'Stripes' ligne.


 

GREAT!  Thanks NAT!


----------



## Twinklette

Can anyone tell me the model of this purse and what the retail was/is (not sure if it's from this season or not).  Also does it fit over the shoulder, how heavy is it?  Thanks for any info


----------



## pretty peony

It is from 09 Summer Act 1 collection. The style number is A46174 and it is Bi color nappa lambskin. It is called Chanel Executive.



Twinklette said:


> Can anyone tell me the model of this purse and what the retail was/is (not sure if it's from this season or not). Also does it fit over the shoulder, how heavy is it? Thanks for any info
> 
> View attachment 800930


----------



## Twinklette

WOWOW!  Thanks so much for all the info.  Do you know what retail is on it?

Also - do you think this color combo goes w/most everything?  I normally tend to carry true solid purses, like solid black.  It's a choice between this and the GST tote, but I think this one is less formal looking than the GST and might work with more?


----------



## e2s16

Please help identify this Chanel purse! thanks

http://www.imagebam.com/image/a64dd738857403


----------



## purseinsanity

It is such a pretty bag!  Classic.


----------



## pretty peony

I did not check out the price because I am not interesed in it. There are many color combination for this style. You can call the 800-550-0005 to find out the price and the colors. 

I like this one over the GST. I think this is a more stylish bag and will go with a lot of things. On the other hand, the GST is easier to carry if you prefer a shoulder bag. Personally, I think the GST is older looking and less trendy. 



Twinklette said:


> WOWOW! Thanks so much for all the info. Do you know what retail is on it?
> 
> Also - do you think this color combo goes w/most everything? I normally tend to carry true solid purses, like solid black. It's a choice between this and the GST tote, but I think this one is less formal looking than the GST and might work with more?


----------



## sbelle

Twinklette said:


> Can anyone tell me the model of this purse and what the retail was/is (not sure if it's from this season or not). Also does it fit over the shoulder, how heavy is it? Thanks for any info
> 
> View attachment 800930


 

I have this bag and it is extremely lightweight.
I can easily fit mine under my arm if it is not loaded very high with my things.  If it is, it is hard to get under the arm.
Style number is A46174Y01480
I think it is from spring/summer 2009.
I am not absolutely sure on price, but I think it was $2,895.
I'm attaching a couple of pictures.  One of my bag and one of the insert that comes with the bag.


----------



## got-luxe

Hello, can someone please tell me the names and seasons/collections these bags are from?  TIA!!!


----------



## Souzie

^^ 
1) Le Marais tote from pre-fall 2008
2) Modern Chain resin hobo from cruise 2008
3) Flat Strap satchel from Fall 2007
4) Hidden Chain bowler from s/s 08'


----------



## funnyeh

Hello everyone 

Could you guys please,please,please help me ID this necklace? I've been finding this high and low and the SA's that I've went through said it never exist. ush:

Any reference would be good!!style#..price...pics....anything!!! I will be eternally grateful!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## ronsdiva

I would post this on the "authenticate" thread to see if this is an actual design or a fake design.


----------



## sparklyprincess

I got this necklace from Neimans a few months ago. It's silver and comes on a really long chain. Price is $355. 
09P A41578Y02003

Here's a picture from another thread.


----------



## funnyeh

Oh my!thank you sooooooooooo much!!!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Glad I could help!



funnyeh said:


> Oh my!thank you sooooooooooo much!!!!


----------



## classics pls

hi! not sure if this is where i should post my question but i'm trying to identify a chanel sac class rabat 2008. does anyone have pictures to share? any photos will help but i'm hoping to see the medium black with silver interwoven chain. am considering swapping with a friend who has that but she lives in another country so your advice would be really helpful! thanks!


----------



## classics pls

hi, as you can tell from my previous posting that im a chanel newbie- just realised sac class rabat could mean anything! but im very confused cos my friend (who's doing this bag swap with me) told me its not a 2.55 but it looks just like it from the front, yet it has a zipper under the flap. does anyone know if there was even ever a chanel sac class rabat with a zipper? it has a cc lock. pls help!!


----------



## **shoelover**

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270406592231 

what yr was this made? i;m in 2 mins if i want this as my 1st chanel..


----------



## thegraceful1

**shoelover** said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270406592231
> 
> what yr was this made? i;m in 2 mins if i want this as my 1st chanel..


 
Here's a list :

_8-digits----

_12XXXXXX series - 2008
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## misschanel28

Does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## cchan83

GL in getting one. Chanel accessories is very addictive. Lol


----------



## funnyeh

cchan83 said:


> GL in getting one. Chanel accessories is very addictive. Lol



I got it!!! 
And yes!!!!!!!!!*chanel accessories is VERY VERY addictive!!!!!*this is my 6th accessory these past 2 months!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Hi ladies.........I'm a newbie to Chanel.. I am usually found in the LV threads....hope you don't mind me popping in here for some assistance.... 

I just bought my first chanel, this lovely tote from a fellow tPF'er. I was wondering if someone here could help me identify it. I found date information based on the control number 0823212, which tells me that it's from the 80's, and it was made in Italy, but other than that, I have no idea what I have here....Can anyone help based on the pictures below? 















Many thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Koga

Hi all Chanel experts,
Can someone please help me to identify this Chanel bag? I have reserved this bag and would love to know how old it is? The asking price is 636$, is it a fair price?

Credit: Vintage-love


----------



## eggpudding

That is the exact necklace I have seen and fallen in love with recently in a mag!!! Is it current season? * I mean, still available now?


----------



## eggpudding

Ooh and congrats funnyeh


----------



## funnyeh

eggpudding said:


> That is the exact necklace I have seen and fallen in love with recently in a mag!!! Is it current season? * I mean, still available now?



hi *eggpuding*!

ohhhhh....this necklace was Neiman Marcus's last inventory in the company. I was very very lucky to get it!

i spend the last weekend hopping around Saks, NM, and Chanel boutiques around LA finding for this necklace. But the funny thing is, the Chanel boutiques SAs told me that they did not order this stock for the States (and have never seen it before!):weird:

maybe you should try calling Saks for the necklace?  Do update me on your find!


----------



## eggpudding

^Oh boo! I'm in Hong Kong atm, so I think my only luck will be to go looking in the boutiques . But I'm very glad you got yours after a long exhausting search, post lots of pics so I can drool over it pretty please!


----------



## funnyeh

eggpudding said:


> ^Oh boo! I'm in Hong Kong atm, so I think my only luck will be to go looking in the boutiques . But I'm very glad you got yours after a long exhausting search, post lots of pics so I can drool over it pretty please!



I haven't receive the necklace yet...probably it will come in a week time.
i will post pics for you  ohhhhhh.....you should call around HK Chanel boutiques!!maybe they did order this stock for Chanel Asia!!!


----------



## linglingx93

please identify this bag


----------



## FashionistaChic

i saw this picture on bagthatstyle.com a few days ago but there wasn't a lot of info on exactly which chanel flap bag this is. it seems a bit different from the regular flap bags because she is wearing it like a messenger...or is it just because she's on the short side and can wear it like that?

i'd be super grateful if someone could tell me the exact name of this bag and maybe the price in USD? thanks!! 

http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2009/lily-allen-carries-and-walks-in-chanel/


----------



## cynthia111

FashionistaChic said:


> i saw this picture on bagthatstyle.com a few days ago but there wasn't a lot of info on exactly which chanel flap bag this is. it seems a bit different from the regular flap bags because she is wearing it like a messenger...or is it just because she's on the short side and can wear it like that?
> 
> i'd be super grateful if someone could tell me the exact name of this bag and maybe the price in USD? thanks!!
> 
> http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2009/lily-allen-carries-and-walks-in-chanel/


I am pretty sure it is the jumbo blue flap. you can adjust the straps on the jumbo flaps to wear them crossbody.


----------



## le*luxe

Chanel bowler/boston bag.



linglingx93 said:


> please identify this bag


----------



## NanamiRyu

FashionistaChic said:


> i saw this picture on bagthatstyle.com a few days ago but there wasn't a lot of info on exactly which chanel flap bag this is. *it seems a bit different from the regular flap bags because she is wearing it like a messenger...*or is it just because she's on the short side and can wear it like that?
> 
> i'd be super grateful if someone could tell me the exact name of this bag and maybe the price in USD? thanks!!
> 
> http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2009/lily-allen-carries-and-walks-in-chanel/



It's the blue classic flap in jumbo size from 09P.  If it's caviar, as I'm guessing, it's $2650.  If it's lambskin, it would be $2875.  All jumbos can be worn messenger style like so, even for those much taller than Lily Allen.  It's the medium size that won't work messenger style.


----------



## eggpudding

Yayyy I can't wait to see!!  I will def be going on my hunt soon! I also got a bit distracted on ebay though..first I found one going for a rather inflated price of 799 US?!...but I looked at the seller's other Chanel costume jewelry anyway and fell in love with a similar large CC necklace from spring 08 with swarovski crystals...hehe but no way I can buy both!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

roxies_mom said:


> Hi ladies.........I'm a newbie to Chanel.. I am usually found in the LV threads....hope you don't mind me popping in here for some assistance....
> 
> I just bought my first chanel, this lovely tote from a fellow tPF'er. I was wondering if someone here could help me identify it. I found date information based on the control number 0823212, which tells me that it's from the 80's, and it was made in Italy, but other than that, I have no idea what I have here....Can anyone help based on the pictures below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for any help you can provide!


 
I'm not an authenticator, but the zero series would be 1986-1988 .. doesn't it look lovely for that vintage!


----------



## roxies_mom

CaliforniaGal said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but the zero series would be 1986-1988 .. doesn't it look lovely for that vintage!


 

Thank you!    I couldn't believe my good fortune!


----------



## funnyeh

eggpudding said:


> Yayyy I can't wait to see!!  I will def be going on my hunt soon! I also got a bit distracted on ebay though..first I found one going for a rather inflated price of 799 US?!...but I looked at the seller's other Chanel costume jewelry anyway and fell in love with a similar large CC necklace from spring 08 with swarovski crystals...hehe but no way I can buy both!



oh my my!!$799???that is crazy!!!the original price was $355!spring08 with swarovski crystals???that one sounds good!!!! i'm heading to ebay and check it out now!!!!LOL!


----------



## **shoelover**

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180368464704 

i'm loving this cutie.....just to be on the safe side real deal?


----------



## j3ss.m

Hi Ladies! 
I'm a Chanel newbie, thinking of getting my first Chanel and I loving this one! So please can anyone give me more info on the bag Lily Allen is carrying? I know it's a classic flap... but what's the size/type of leather/colour/season? 
Thanks!!


----------



## sbelle

I own this bag and was thinking of posting it in the reference library, but I'm not sure if it was part of a particular line.

Anyone know?


----------



## missyounme

I was wondering if anyone knows how much does this Chanel wallets cost?





and what about this one?
handbags-guide.com.cn/Bimg/chanel_949.jpg
Many thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

missyounme said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows how much does this Chanel wallets cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what about this one?
> handbags-guide.com.cn/Bimg/chanel_949.jpg
> Many thanks!


 
You can check here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...eather-goods-thread-photos-only-313870-4.html


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

I posted this on another thread.. but can anyone ID this Chanel?


----------



## Leeleerae

Hi Ladies!
I wasn't able to get any pics, but I saw a small chanel lambskin quilted flap bag with three thin and long chains intertwined with leather. Can anyone please tell me what the name of this bag is?
I am thinking of buying it from my local consignment shop.


----------



## Nat

**shoelover** said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180368464704
> 
> i'm loving this cutie.....just to be on the safe side real deal?



Hi, authenticity questions belong in here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-460943-242.html#post11421113


----------



## Nat

j3ss.m said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I'm a Chanel newbie, thinking of getting my first Chanel and I loving this one! So please can anyone give me more info on the bag Lily Allen is carrying? I know it's a classic flap... but what's the size/type of leather/colour/season?
> Thanks!!



That question has already been answered a few posts above yours: click here


----------



## Nat

Leeleerae said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I wasn't able to get any pics, but I saw a small chanel lambskin quilted flap bag with three thin and long chains intertwined with leather. Can anyone please tell me what the name of this bag is?
> I am thinking of buying it from my local consignment shop.



Sounds a bit like the Rock and Chain, minus the quilting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-rock-and-chain-122069.html


----------



## Leeleerae

Nat said:


> Sounds a bit like the Rock and Chain, minus the quilting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-rock-and-chain-122069.html



Did that bag come as a small standard quilted lambskin flap? 
I did a rock and chain search but couldn't find any that are the smaller standard quilted flap bags with the three chains.


----------



## Leeleerae

Leeleerae said:


> Did that bag come as a small standard quilted lambskin flap?
> I did a rock and chain search but couldn't find any that are the smaller standard quilted flap bags with the three chains.



It was an envelop flap. At least I think that is the term...where the flap makes a V.


----------



## joybm66

my mom handed out this older chanel to me, but i don't know the name and possible a rough retail price?


----------



## maisonduvert

good day forum,
i am trying to find out the name of this style chanel bag. 


good day

bonsoir


----------



## Michele

It is from the surpique line.


----------



## maisonduvert

thank you
do you know the year or season of this bag was sold?

it helps the serial number is 6178820


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Here's a list of numbers = year :

_8-digits----

_12XXXXXX series - 2008
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## maisonduvert

merveilleux.

thank you for helping :tpfrox:


----------



## sbelle

bump

just want to know so I can post in reference library (but don't want to do it if someone's already posted it!)






ssc0619 said:


> I own this bag and was thinking of posting it in the reference library, but I'm not sure if it was part of a particular line.
> 
> Anyone know?


----------



## joybm66

can someone please identify my purse with pics posted on previous page? (the camel shade chanel) thanks!


----------



## lovelyyy

Hi guys, does anyone know what is the name of the necklace?
I want to call up Saks/Neiman Marcus to see if they still have it. Anyone knows where else has it?

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## accio sacculus

HELP! Can anyone give me the exact name of this bag? I know it's the Mademoiselle tote, but is there a loftier name for it? Please let me know! TIA!


----------



## funnyeh

lovelyyy said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know what is the name of the necklace?
> I want to call up Saks/Neiman Marcus to see if they still have it. Anyone knows where else has it?
> 
> Thank you so much guys!



Ohhh...i don't know the name of the necklace. i called it the "flat CC"! LOL!

NM does not have the stock anymore. Chanel boutiques did not order this for the States.

You should definitely try and call Saks and give them the style number


----------



## cchan83

Congrats! Post modelling pic pls!


----------



## Malinda

I purchased the brooch version from NM.  I think the line is called Hall of Mirrors from the Spring Summer 2009 collection.

It's definitely lovely and very vintage looking too.



funnyeh said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Could you guys please,please,please help me ID this necklace? I've been finding this high and low and the SA's that I've went through said it never exist. ush:
> 
> Any reference would be good!!style#..price...pics....anything!!! I will be eternally grateful!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## noeyez

anyone know what the name of the bag whitney port is carrying? and from which year??? THANKS!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Rock flap.  This is the smallest size.  I believe it's from pre-fall 2007.


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


>


 
Just to close the loop on this one.  I actually found it myself in this thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...eeking-round-cabas-bowler-on-sale-301505.html

It is a cabas bowler from 07!


----------



## snowycoco

Does anyone know the name of this bag and how much does it cost? Thanks!


----------



## vana.prlj

its faboulous!


----------



## jadoremiumiu

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320386382400&_trksid=p2759.l1259 

They're sunglasses. They look real but i'm not sure :/ the serial no. is C501/87 
thanks in advance!


----------



## ilovefhf

hi sorry but can i ask, for the classic flap what are the sizes? im a little confused cos i always thought the 2 main ones were medium/large and jumbo, but it seems like there's a small and a maxi also? could someone post pics! =)


----------



## kishtel

help me identify this bag and the price (or at least the range). thanks so much!  apologies as I don't know how to resize the photo.


----------



## iloveluxbag

I'm also planning to resell it. any idea how much should i resell it?thanks!
http://images.iloveluxbag.multiply.com/image/7/photos/1/500x500/1/Chanel1.JPG?et=RUxfQB31xFqTlV%2BBDRkxOA&nmid=192990383images.iloveluxbag.multiply.com/image/7/photos/1/500x500/1/Chanel1.JPG?et=RUxfQB31xFqTlV%2BBDRkxOA&nmid=192990383


----------



## Souzie

kishtel said:


> help me identify this bag and the price (or at least the range). thanks so much!  apologies as I don't know how to resize the photo.



Timeless CC accordian flap.  It retails for $2575.


----------



## Souzie

ilovefhf said:


> hi sorry but can i ask, for the classic flap what are the sizes? im a little confused cos i always thought the 2 main ones were medium/large and jumbo, but it seems like there's a small and a maxi also? could someone post pics! =)



Classic flaps come in mini, east west, small, medium/large, jumbo and maxi.  You can find pics of all the sizes in the reference library.


----------



## ilovefhf

thanks =) where is the reference library though?


----------



## kishtel

@ xsouzie. Thanks so much!


----------



## pond23

snowycoco said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag and how much does it cost? Thanks!


 
^ I know this bag is from the Spring/Summer 2009 collection, but I unfortunately don't know the official name or the retail price. Some boutiques still carry it, such as SCP.


----------



## thegraceful1

ilovefhf said:


> thanks =) where is the reference library though?


 
Here you go:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/


----------



## milodrinker

Can someone ID this bag for me?

I *think* it's the PST but this looks longer in terms of width?

TIA! and apologies for the teeny pic!


----------



## Nat

^ Very tiny pic, but it looks like the GST. More pictures of the GST, PST and other Chanel totes can be found in this thread: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ures-of-misc-classic-chanel-pieces-44253.html


----------



## milodrinker

^ thanks nat! i think it should be the GST!!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Can you help me and identify my caviar tote with tortoise chain and CC.  It has black leather lining, magnetic snap close and 6-series number.  Does it have a style name?
Thanks very much!


----------



## jhigh

Does anyone happen to know the name of this bag? It has a snap in wallet, pockets on both sides of the exterior and three pockets on the interior including one zippered pocket. Thank you!


----------



## caseless16

hi can someone please name this chanel for me, i know its not that great of a picture but i'm sure somone can figure it out? thanks 

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/9611/chanelwjc.jpg


----------



## pond23

^ Hmm, it looks like it might be the black classic flap in either medium or small, with gold hardware. I can't tell if it is caviar or lambskin.


----------



## antheak

Hi, I saw a young woman carrying what looked like a 2.55 metallic reissue, but it looked as if the fabric (no idea what they're made out of) was striped, like a two-tone stripe...

Would you be able to tell me more about this bag? When it was available? How much? What its proper name is??

thankyou!!


----------



## sxc.72

just wondering what is this model called? 
if not mistaken its from 2004?
thanks a lot


----------



## cocobean1793

Can anyone tell me the name of this Chanel tote and or year/original price? It has three main compartments (middle one zips closed with double zipper) black matte hardware and the  number on the interior tag is 5862193. Thanks!


----------



## Biedermia

Hi All - I know this bag is from the Cruise Collection in 97, but can some one tell me any details about it? What is the material, what is it called, what is the handle made from, etc.? It has kind of an opalescent look to it. I can supply more pictures if needed. Any info would be helpful. TIA.


----------



## Souzie

antheak said:


> Hi, I saw a young woman carrying what looked like a 2.55 metallic reissue, but it looked as if the fabric (no idea what they're made out of) was striped, like a two-tone stripe...
> 
> Would you be able to tell me more about this bag? When it was available? How much? What its proper name is??
> 
> thankyou!!


 
Sounds like a pre-fall 08 striped reissue.  You'll find the different sizes and prices in the reference library.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...of-your-reissues-and-reissue-wocs-313591.html


----------



## Souzie

sxc.72 said:


> just wondering what is this model called?
> if not mistaken its from 2004?
> thanks a lot



It's the Ladybug flap from s/s 04.


----------



## roxies_mom

Bumping in case someone can help me identify this tote....I love it, just would like to be able to put a name to it......Thanks for any help you can give me!! :tpfrox:



roxies_mom said:


> Hi ladies.........I'm a newbie to Chanel.. I am usually found in the LV threads....hope you don't mind me popping in here for some assistance....
> 
> I just bought my first chanel, this lovely tote from a fellow tPF'er. I was wondering if someone here could help me identify it. I found date information based on the control number 0823212, which tells me that it's from the 80's, and it was made in Italy, but other than that, I have no idea what I have here....Can anyone help based on the pictures below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Souzie

^^  Vintage bags don't really have names.  Chanel didn't start naming their bags until recently.


----------



## roxies_mom

xsouzie said:


> ^^ Vintage bags don't really have names. Chanel didn't start naming their bags until recently.


 
Thanks so much for letting me know!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## papertiger

roxies_mom said:


> Bumping in case someone can help me identify this tote....I love it, just would like to be able to put a name to it......Thanks for any help you can give me!! :tpfrox:




Love your new old bag.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

CaliforniaGal said:


> Can you help me and identify my caviar tote with tortoise chain and CC. It has black leather lining, magnetic snap close and 6-series number. Does it have a style name?
> Thanks very much!


--
Any thoughts?  Not a Timeless?  Not a GST?  Too old to have a name? 
Thank you all!


----------



## thegraceful1

CaliforniaGal said:


> --
> Any thoughts? Not a Timeless? Not a GST? Too old to have a name?
> Thank you all!


 
no style name, but it is a gorgeous tote


----------



## Addicted2Fashn

Can anyone help me with identifying this bag please? It looks like the new Maxi but the straps are different... and what a color! Please help! 

(If you need a better look, I grabbed this screenshot from Forgetting Sarah Marshall - she is wearing the bag in the first scene)


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Thank you, thegraceful1 -------


----------



## antheak

xsouzie said:


> Sounds like a pre-fall 08 striped reissue. You'll find the different sizes and prices in the reference library.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...of-your-reissues-and-reissue-wocs-313591.html


 

thankyou, ill have look


----------



## chiencl

Does anyone know the name of this bag and the year or season of this bag was sold?
Thanks!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

chiencl said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag and the year or season of this bag was sold?
> Thanks!!


 
This is the Coco's Croco satin east/west flap (reissue).  It's from 2007, I forget what season.  My personal opinion is that retail was high for a satin bag.  As I recall it was in the mid $2,000 to low $3,000 range depending on size.  Many of these bags (in different sizes and colors) made it to the markdowns.


----------



## laughter90

hi, do you know what is the name of this chanel, and what year is it?? is this style still produced today?? does the new version has a slimmer CC closure?? thanks!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-13-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:4|294:50


----------



## glamour724

looks like a vintage bronze jumbo XL. They do not still make a bag that looks exactly like this, the closest would be the new "maxi" flap bag. If you do a search you can find pictures. I have never seen a bronze XL before! I'm sure someone else can help you figure out what year it was.


----------



## miyumiyuri

I just came across this bag. Does anyone know what it's called and the price of it? Will I still be able to get it in store? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## thegraceful1

miyumiyuri said:


> I just came across this bag. Does anyone know what it's called and the price of it? Will I still be able to get it in store? Thanks a lot!!


This tote is from a couple of years ago and no longer avail.


----------



## pond23

snowycoco said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag and how much does it cost? Thanks!


 
^ I just saw a pic of this bag in the Reference Library in one of Mon's catalog photos. It is called the Play on Pleats pochette and retails for $2885.


----------



## mytruth2004

Can someone please tell me the name of this style and about how old it might be?

Thank you so much!


----------



## mytruth2004

Can someone please tell me the style of this and what year it is from?

Thank you!


----------



## Nat

Hi, you also posted your question in the Help Identify This Chanel thread, where questions like these belong. 

There's no need to start a separate thread on this. Thanks!


----------



## Nat

^ Hi Alex, this is a vintage lambskin tote, no style name. Chanel didn't start naming their bags until recently.

Yours is a 1 series bag and manufactured between 1989-1991. More info on serial numbers can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


----------



## mytruth2004

Thank you Nat!


----------



## Nat

You're welcome


----------



## irenelily

Can anyone help me identify this Chanel? The name, and the year it was released. TQVM.

http://gallery.me.com/puteriirene#100721/Chanel-20Black-20Lambskin&bgcolor=black


----------



## nunnla

Hello Ladies. Can you tell me what style bag this is, from what year and what the retail price was? I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## nunnla

Here are a few more. My husband kindly consented to model for me. To help you envision size, he's 5' 7" tall and weighs 135 (yep, he's a little guy).


----------



## nunnla

The number is 11005762 which would be between 2006-2008, but I was hoping for something more specific, if possible, along with an estimation of original retail price. The interior is burgundy and ribbed (probably silk grosgrain or bengaline). Thanks again.


----------



## Mixi

Hello there i have this tote but really no idea i think between 2995 - 2007 not sure!!


----------



## Izznit

Hello! Could any of you lovely ladies tell me what season this is from? I love this shade of red!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150356077033


----------



## misspiggy_07

Pls ID this bag and what's the retail price previously? Thanks!


----------



## nscwong

misspiggy_07 said:


> Pls ID this bag and what's the retail price previously? Thanks!


That's a red Hidden Chain Flap.  Original retail price $2,650.  See the reference library http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-hidden-chain-items-here-182065.html


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi. Anyone know the name of this one? It's a 106 serial number so it's from around 2005-06. Thanks in advance!


----------



## produnk

hi can anyone help me to authenticate this chanel wallet? thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-wallet-A...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:2|294:50


----------



## sbelle

produnk said:


> hi can anyone help me to authenticate this chanel wallet? thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-wallet-A...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:2|294:50


 
You are in the wrong thread--this thread is just for questions regarding the name/style number of a particular Chanel bag.

 If you move your request to the "Authenticate this Chanel" thread the ladies there will be able to help you.

Good luck!


----------



## misspiggy_07

nscwong said:


> That's a red Hidden Chain Flap.  Original retail price $2,650.  See the reference library http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-hidden-chain-items-here-182065.html




Thanks babe, sorry do you happen to also know the style# and colour code? Is this still available in store?


----------



## leeyenlim

HI guys,

I hope you can identify this bag for me. Is it a 228 reissue? If so, do you know where I can buy it? I've been to many chanel stores and could not find it. Is this the dark silver which everyone loves so much?

Thanks!


----------



## Souzie

shinymagpie said:


> View attachment 818611
> 
> Hi. Anyone know the name of this one? It's a 106 serial number so it's from around 2005-06. Thanks in advance!



Valentine hobo.


----------



## Souzie

leeyenlim said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I hope you can identify this bag for me. Is it a 228 reissue? If so, do you know where I can buy it? I've been to many chanel stores and could not find it. Is this the dark silver which everyone loves so much?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it's a 228 reissue.  I would suggest calling the 1-800 number to see if one can be located for you.


----------



## shinymagpie

xsouzie said:


> Valentine hobo.



Xsousie.

Thank you so much!

I had been scratching around thinking about hearts, coco, No5, icons etc. I would never have thought of made that connection.


----------



## amnA-

hi guys... looks chanel? if it is - which one
TIA!


----------



## dudas

Could you girls help me identify this chanel?And what was the retail price?thnacks in advanced


----------



## Souzie

^^ Rock And Chain hobo.  The large retailed for $2350 and the small was $1795.


----------



## Matryoshka

I've bought this vintage bag, it is circa 1980s. I am just wondering if it had a name? and what would you call the style? Its larger than it looks, 30cm across the bottom.


----------



## dudas

xsouzie said:


> ^^ Rock And Chain hobo. The large retailed for $2350 and the small was $1795.


 Thancks for your answer!


----------



## blueberrymuffin

can anyone please identify this tote for me?
http://www.purseblog.com/images/chanel-naked-gold-tote.jpg
i've looked for it in several chanel boutiques here in dubai but they don't seem to have it anywhere. any idea where i can get it from? is there any way i can get it online? it's so gorgeous!


----------



## blueberrymuffin

also, i've recently got this vintage chanel for about $2050. can anyone tell me what the retail price was and which year it's from?
thanks!

http://img193.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img00596200907071946.jpg


----------



## minatol

blueberrymuffin said:


> can anyone please identify this tote for me?
> http://www.purseblog.com/images/chanel-naked-gold-tote.jpg
> i've looked for it in several chanel boutiques here in dubai but they don't seem to have it anywhere. any idea where i can get it from? is there any way i can get it online? it's so gorgeous!


 
Since similar bag with flap is called "Naked Flap," I'd guess "Naked Tote?"   I believe those naked bags came out about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## blueberrymuffin

minatol said:


> Since similar bag with flap is called "Naked Flap," I'd guess "Naked Tote?"   I believe those naked bags came out about 2-3 years ago.


Thanks  do you know if there's any way i can find this tote? i'm in love with it :')


----------



## nscwong

misspiggy_07 said:


> Thanks babe, sorry do you happen to also know the style# and colour code? Is this still available in store?


I'm sorry.  That's all I know.


----------



## jmeow

Could you girls help me identify this chanel? saw this in ebay sometime ago, Does anyone know what it's called and the price of it? Will I still be able to get it in store? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## blueberrymuffin

hello, i've recently got this vintage chanel for about $2050. can anyone tell me what the retail price was and which year it's from?
thanks!

http://img193.imageshack.us/gal.php?...0907071946.jpg


----------



## cinderellashoes

hi everyone.... i was wondering if you could pls help me pin point a chanel wallet i saw a while ago.

it looked like a wallet version of the classic jumbo flap in caviar with silver hardware.

it's a long wallet, black, caviar, has the interlocking CC in silver hardware. its bi-fold and holds 8 credit cards inside.

i tried calling up the boutiques but they kept asking me for a style number 

please help... thank you...


----------



## NanamiRyu

blueberrymuffin said:


> Thanks  do you know if there's any way i can find this tote? i'm in love with it :')


 
At this point, eBay and consignment stores would be the only way.  I know they released the flap one with a little bit different logo for last cruise or spring, but I don't think they did the tote.


----------



## NanamiRyu

jmeow said:


> Could you girls help me identify this chanel? saw this in ebay sometime ago, Does anyone know what it's called and the price of it? Will I still be able to get it in store? Thanks so much in advance!!


 
This is a very vintage bag.  By that, I mean it goes way long back in the time.  I doubt it has a specific name.  You'd only see something like that on second market.  There are many current bags in similar styles though.  I think you should look through reference threads in this forum, especially ones for flaps and WOCs.


----------



## thegraceful1

cinderellashoes said:


> hi everyone.... i was wondering if you could pls help me pin point a chanel wallet i saw a while ago.
> 
> it looked like a wallet version of the classic jumbo flap in caviar with silver hardware.
> 
> it's a long wallet, black, caviar, has the interlocking CC in silver hardware. its bi-fold and holds 8 credit cards inside.
> 
> i tried calling up the boutiques but they kept asking me for a style number
> 
> please help... thank you...


 
 A39357Y01588 - Black Large Caviar Leather Flap wallet. usd $915 plus tax.

Does it looked like this wallet? if so then that's is the number above


----------



## cinderellashoes

thegraceful1 said:


> A39357Y01588 - Black Large Caviar Leather Flap wallet. usd $915 plus tax.
> 
> Does it looked like this wallet? if so then that's is the number above


 


the one i actually initially saw was bifold.. but this one looks more like the mini me of the classic jumbo flap. i think i'd go for this one.
thanks thegraceful1!


----------



## cinderellashoes

i found a pic of the wallet i initially wanted - thanks to _blonddnyc_ (tpf member)


it states that the style number is *A31509* but when when i called chanel boutique, it was the lambskin version of this (with the burgundy interior) that's showing up 

so, could anyone help me with the right style number for this one pls (caviar with black interior)?

TIA!


----------



## Nat

blueberrymuffin said:


> hello, i've recently got this vintage chanel for about $2050. can anyone tell me what the retail price was and which year it's from?
> thanks!
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/gal.php?...0907071946.jpg



Serial numbers and their corresponding years can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058

Don't know retail price back then.


----------



## Joanne Rossa

Ladies, I saw this picture on thread Celebrities & CHANEL. Could anybody help me to identify the name of the bag ? Is it a 2009 style ? 

Regards,
JR


----------



## Nat

Joanne Rossa said:


> Ladies, I saw this picture on thread Celebrities & CHANEL. Could anybody help me to identify the name of the bag ? Is it a 2009 style ?
> 
> Regards,
> JR



A link or picture would be helpful


----------



## hooooiling

Hi, may I know the name and the model number of this bag? TIA.


----------



## Nat

hooooiling said:


> Hi, may I know the name and the model number of this bag? TIA.



Small Paris Biarritz Hobo. Don't know the style number.


----------



## Joanne Rossa

Nat said:


> A link or picture would be helpful


 
RE-SEND with the picture





*Hilary Duffs Bag* 
Ladies, I saw this picture on thread Celebrities & CHANEL. Could anybody help me to identify the name of the bag ? Is it a 2009 style ? 

Regards,
JR


----------



## Souzie

^^ Chain Mail hobo from cruise 2008/2009


----------



## Joanne Rossa

XSOUZIE, 

Thank you so much for the info.....


----------



## **shoelover**

can someone tell what bag size and style the bag sjp is holding? tia


----------



## maripos13

Hi, I just got this flap.  I LOVE it, but I'm wondering if anyone knows the year???  (sorry if this is the wrong forum for this question, I'm still new).


----------



## bee love

Does anybody can recognize this bag?

I guess it's from s/s 09 or something but don't know the name and

price..  

Do you think the bag is still in stores??


----------



## minatol

bee love said:


> Does anybody can recognize this bag?
> 
> I guess it's from s/s 09 or something but don't know the name and
> 
> price..
> 
> Do you think the bag is still in stores??
> 
> View attachment 824905
> 
> 
> View attachment 824906


 
this is from a line called Pearl Obsession.


----------



## minatol

**shoelover** said:


> can someone tell what bag size and style the bag sjp is holding? tia


 
Pic is too fuzzy but I'd guess it's a 2.55 in jersey or satin.  SJP is really tiny, so I'm guessing it would be small (225) size.


----------



## minatol

maripos13 said:


> Hi, I just got this flap. I LOVE it, but I'm wondering if anyone knows the year??? (sorry if this is the wrong forum for this question, I'm still new).


 
Follow Nat's advice from several posts before yours.  



Nat said:


> Serial numbers and their corresponding years can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058
> 
> Don't know retail price back then.


----------



## maripos13

minatol said:


> Follow Nat's advice from several posts before yours.


 
Thank you so much!  What great information!  I love TPF!


----------



## amnA-

hi guys, does any one know the name, season any thing? Thanks in advance


----------



## ShopGirl647

I tuned into Keeping up with the Kardashian yesterday and this was the episode where Kourtney goes into Kim's closet and borrows her Chanel purse without asking and shows up for dinner with it. New to Chanel forum but can't seem to get this bag out of my mind!!! Can someone help me id it? TIA.


----------



## thegraceful1

ShopGirl647 said:


> I tuned into Keeping up with the Kardashian yesterday and this was the episode where Kourtney goes into Kim's closet and borrows her Chanel purse without asking and shows up for dinner with it. New to Chanel forum but can't seem to get this bag out of my mind!!! Can someone help me id it? TIA.


 
Is from 2008 Mademoiselle collection.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Hi, I'm wondering what this bag is called. I saw someone with a similar bag, just as big, but with a flap (patent leather with ghw). Any ideas? I believe it's from a recent collection, just don't know the name/$$


----------



## babyontheway

amnA- said:


> hi guys, does any one know the name, season any thing? Thanks in advance



I think this is from winter or spring 2009.  They should still be in stores now.  It retails for about $1850.  It is part of crackled metallic line


----------



## bonny_montana

Please could you help  identify this Chanel?
Year, Colour,Name and Price thank you.


----------



## Martina_Italy

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting in the Chanel sub-forum, I usually post in the LV and Balenciaga forums.. 

I need your help, Chanel ladies!  I recently got this vintage bag from a gorgeous lady, but I don't know its name..I only know it's a 20 years old bag.. Could you please tell me something more about it? Name, season, anything?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Souzie

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Hi, I'm wondering what this bag is called. I saw someone with a similar bag, just as big, but with a flap (patent leather with ghw). Any ideas? I believe it's from a recent collection, just don't know the name/$$



I think it's the same bag as the one you saw, you just can't see the flap in that picture.  It's quite dark and there's lots of shadows.  It's called the large Rock flap BTW and retailed for $1895.  Here's a picture of *Syma's* Rock flap for comparison...


----------



## Souzie

Martina_Italy said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time posting in the Chanel sub-forum, I usually post in the LV and Balenciaga forums..
> 
> I need your help, Chanel ladies!  I recently got this vintage bag from a gorgeous lady, but I don't know its name..I only know it's a 20 years old bag.. Could you please tell me something more about it? Name, season, anything?
> Thank you in advance!



Hi there.
Vintage bags don't have names.  Chanel didn't start naming their bags until recently.


----------



## missy brown

yes i am the new guy this is my first post and my first time being here i would like to knwo which handbags this is thanks a bunch.


----------



## bagwhore83

Can some experts please help me ID the below spectacles/glasses? I would like the name and style number if possible, and where I Can get them from and the RRP? Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks so much girls! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26618051@N03/3722589036/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/26618051@N03/3722588972/in/photostream/


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

xsouzie said:


> I think it's the same bag as the one you saw, you just can't see the flap in that picture. It's quite dark and there's lots of shadows. It's called the large Rock flap BTW and retailed for $1895. Here's a picture of *Syma's* Rock flap for comparison...


 Yes, that's the one! Thanks a lot! I've done so many searches on TPF and couldn't figure it out!


----------



## acidwash

Hi ladies,

im a chanel noobie but recently i saw a bag on the streets that i am absolutely in love with. ive trawled the forums and looked thru most of the pictures but cant seem to find it. i dont have a picture sadly, but it looks like the ultimate soft ligne, but with a double c clasp at the top of the bag where it folds down. 

please help ! thanks so much in advance. (:


----------



## ctchua85

Can help me identify this model and the price?
Thx a lot


----------



## Martina_Italy

xsouzie said:


> Hi there.
> Vintage bags don't have names.  Chanel didn't start naming their bags until recently.




Hi *xsouzie*! Thank you for the explanation.. excuse my ignorance, but I'm a complete Chanel illiterate!


----------



## thegraceful1

missy brown said:


> yes i am the new guy this is my first post and my first time being here i would like to knwo which handbags this is thanks a bunch.


 
I have never seen this style before, therefore please post pictures of the interior and the hologram sticker/serial number and post it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-479010.html


----------



## misspiggy_07

Ladies, pls help to ID this bag, retail price & code thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

CHANEL never made a bag like this, in other words it is fake.



missy brown said:


> yes i am the new guy this is my first post and my first time being here i would like to knwo which handbags this is thanks a bunch.


----------



## Chanel=<3

anyone know the name of this bag?

xoxo


----------



## le*luxe

Chanel=<3 said:


> anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> xoxo



It's a vintage chanel from the 90s. Like someone mentioned above, chanel didn't name their bags until recently.


----------



## le*luxe

Hi girls, I need help IDing this bag. If I'm not wrong it's a chanel luxury bowler(?). Is it called a bowler? Cos the luxury bowler I've seen are the east/west kinds.


----------



## thegraceful1

le*luxe said:


> Hi girls, I need help IDing this bag. If I'm not wrong it's a chanel luxury bowler(?). Is it called a bowler? Cos the luxury bowler I've seen are the east/west kinds.


 
Yes it is part of the Luxury Ligne, and it is also a bowler or camera bag.


----------



## bonny_montana

Sorry to post again but would you help with identifying this Chanel bag, wold be very grateful. TIA



bonny_montana said:


> Please could you help identify this Chanel?
> Year, Colour,Name and Price thank you.


----------



## Nat

^ It's vintage, so no name.

Please read this to find out its year: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


----------



## chellfee

Hi Ladies, Can someone identify this one? Name? Year? Retail Price?


----------



## silentriot

what's the name of this scarf?


----------



## Souzie

chellfee said:


> Hi Ladies, Can someone identify this one? Name? Year? Retail Price?



Neon tote from s/s 08.  It retailed for $3250.


----------



## chellfee

xsouzie said:


> Neon tote from s/s 08. It retailed for $3250.


 
Thanks xsouzie!


----------



## le*luxe

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes it is part of the Luxury Ligne, and it is also a bowler or camera bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Malinda

Hi.  I just saw this posted on Avelle (bag borrow & steal).  Do you know what's the name, colors, and sizes for this bag?

Some info:
Color: Silver
Lining Color: Brown
Hardware: Gunmetal
Handle Drop: 11 inch
Closure: Open-Top
Size: Medium
Special Features: 3-Compartments
Dimensions: 11"L x 4"W x 9"H. 11" handle drop


----------



## Souzie

^^ Looks like the Two Tone tote from s/s 09.  There are 2 sizes available and they come in black, navy, beige/black and ivory/navy.


----------



## bonny_montana

Nat said:


> ^ It's vintage, so no name.
> 
> Please read this to find out its year: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


 
Thank you, very grateful.


----------



## DANIELI

Hi Chanel lovers!! Can you help me identify this lovely Chanel? TIA!!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Luxe tote.


----------



## csewallh

Is this PST lambskin like the seller says, or is it some other leather? I didn't think the PST came in lambskin.  
CHANEL Quilted Brown Small Shopper Tote Bag ~ VGC - eBay (item 250454509437 end time Jul-28-09 14:33:59 PDT)
Thanks!


----------



## wintotty

Could anyone tell me what this bag is? From what season??

Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

csewallh said:


> Is this PST lambskin like the seller says, or is it some other leather? I didn't think the PST came in lambskin.
> CHANEL Quilted Brown Small Shopper Tote Bag ~ VGC - eBay (item 250454509437 end time Jul-28-09 14:33:59 PDT)
> Thanks!


^ yes they do (GST, PTT and PST with lambskin interior and lambskin exterior) but no longer avail.


----------



## csewallh

Thanks thegraceful1!


----------



## minatol

wintotty said:


> Could anyone tell me what this bag is? From what season??
> 
> Thanks!


 
Pic isn't too clear but my guess is it's a bag from Bubble Quilt line, which came out in jersey for 09P.


----------



## bellem

hi, anyone know what bag is this? and how much it was retailing for? thanks


----------



## hoha77

Hi,

Im thinking of buying the 08 classic perforated leather flap bag, anyone here has it and can advise me on the retail price? 

Can it be use as a sling bag and shoulder bag?

thanks


----------



## kjeck

Hi all,

What do you think about this bag? I am such a newbie on Chanel, I only know that the 1's should have "feet" (serifs) and these do. But yet, I cant feel confident. Any help?

TIA!


----------



## diamond*sparkle

Hi!

Would someone kindly let me know the name and price of this red bag? Thanks


----------



## scyllabub

_Could_ this be a Chanel bag?

Seller says this bag was given to her by a "Premiership footballer" (for the benefit of US readers, that indicates a UK soccer millionaire  )... but she can't find a holo sticker in it and has no auth card.  To my eyes it looks a bit cheap for Chanel but I realise that they get up to all sorts 

RARE CHANEL BAG - UNWANTED GIFT - BARGAIN!! on eBay (end time 26-Jul-09 19:25:17 BST)

Thanks all,

scylla


----------



## thegraceful1

diamond*sparkle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would someone kindly let me know the name and price of this red bag? Thanks


You can find that info. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-paris-moscou-pieces-here-470013.html


----------



## Boginskaya

hi, ladies,

would you please help me which year is this Chanel? on the box it says A15706 Y02964.

thank you all so much...

i am a newbie


----------



## thegraceful1

Boginskaya said:


> hi, ladies,
> 
> would you please help me which year is this Chanel? on the box it says A15706 Y02964.
> 
> thank you all so much...
> 
> i am a newbie


 
You can tell the year by the numbers on the hologram sticker/serial number:

_8-digits----

_12XXXXXX series - 2008
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## goodmad

Thanks for that info!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goodmad

diamond*sparkle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would someone kindly let me know the name and price of this red bag? Thanks


 

It's new and its called Constructivism..2 sizes of tote...small is 2825 and large is 3225


----------



## Souzie

bellem said:


> hi, anyone know what bag is this? and how much it was retailing for? thanks



I don't know the pricing but this is the Stripes tote from Cruise 2009.


----------



## gsopita

Hi, This is the first time for me to join in this community.

I received this Chanel from my lovely friend. It's very cute.
However, please kindly give more info for this bag such as 
name, launch year, price etc.

Thank you for your kindness ^^
Gee


----------



## Souzie

^^ Vintage bags = no name.  Chanel didn't start naming their bags until recently.  However, we may be able to tell you the year it was launched by the numbers on the authenticity card.


----------



## gsopita

Thank you  for prompt reply. The number shown on authentic card is 2701872.


----------



## Souzie

^^ The 2 series bags were from 1991-1994.


----------



## kjeck

kjeck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What do you think about this bag? I am such a newbie on Chanel, I only know that the 1's should have "feet" (serifs) and these do. But yet, I cant feel confident. Any help?
> 
> TIA!



Nobody?!?


----------



## thegraceful1

kjeck said:


> Nobody?!?


 
^authenticity questions should be post here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-479010-134.html


----------



## sasa4

can i get help IDing this bag? still available new? tyk.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=796130&d=1244668993


----------



## Mystar

Heyyy
I want to buy this bag desperately in black (although this is white, I've seen a pic on the net of a black one). Can anyone help me to give me a round about price? I really couldn't even hazard a guess with this one.  Thanks! x


----------



## Mystar

Oops here's the webpage
CHANEL Official site ? FASHION ACCESSORIES, EYEWEAR, READY-TO-WEAR AND HAUTE COUTURE COLLECTIONS


----------



## Mystar

Could someone also tell me what year the auth code 2564112 is from? The bag looks like its from the 80s or early 90s but I'm not 100% sure...Its a small black lambskin purse with a gold chain strap. Many Thanks :urock:


----------



## roxies_mom

Mystar said:


> Could someone also tell me what year the auth code 2564112 is from? The bag looks like its from the 80s or early 90s but I'm not 100% sure...Its a small black lambskin purse with a gold chain strap. Many Thanks :urock:


 
here's some info on the hologram codes......

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


----------



## janina

Could someone tell me which color and which material is the inside of the "black chanel vintage zipped bag in aged calfskin" (silver hardware, and I think the small size).
Many thanks.


----------



## thegraceful1

janina said:


> Could someone tell me which color and which material is the inside of the "black chanel vintage zipped bag in aged calfskin" (silver hardware, and I think the small size).
> Many thanks.


^ please post a pic.  there are too many vintage bags.


----------



## peachy pink

Hey,
does this bag has a name?





It's my favouritest eeever.
Oh, and can someone tell me something about the price? // Approximately?

Love!


----------



## janina

I think this bag is a chanel hobo tote bag, about price I don't know but I can ask someone about it, I'll let you know.


----------



## janina

sorry, I didn't write the complete name: black chanel vintage zipped bag in aged calfskin camera bag. Here is the pic, it is not very good but I think will be enough. Many thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

janina said:


> sorry, I didn't write the complete name: black chanel vintage zipped bag in aged calfskin camera bag. Here is the pic, it is not very good but I think will be enough. Many thanks


 
It's called Reissue Camera bag, and the interior is red/burgundy leather.


----------



## elieotero

any info on this bag?  TIA!!!

Authentic RED Chanel Bag. Gold Chain & Tassel. VINTAGE! - eBay (item 320395319195 end time Jul-14-09 20:00:36 PDT)


----------



## Souzie

peachy pink said:


> Hey,
> does this bag has a name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my favouritest eeever.
> Oh, and can someone tell me something about the price? // Approximately?
> 
> Love!



Stretch Spirit pouch/tote.  It's $2950.


----------



## Souzie

Mystar said:


> Heyyy
> I want to buy this bag desperately in black (although this is white, I've seen a pic on the net of a black one). Can anyone help me to give me a round about price? I really couldn't even hazard a guess with this one.  Thanks! x



I believe it retails for $4725.


----------



## janina

Many thanks!! I love this bag but it's really difficult to find it, I saw a second hand one which look perfect but the interior is green (not leather, material). Must be a fake so thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## peachy pink

@xsouzie: Thank you so much.


----------



## rei35

Lauren Conrad Online Gallery: Click image to close this window


LAUREN-CONRAD.NET / PHOTO GALLERY


I really LOVE this purse. the size looks perfect to me.

does anyone know what this is called and if its still in store??

TIA


----------



## it.girl

What's the name of this bag? Sorry if the picture is bad, it's a scan from a 2004 fashion magazine.


----------



## Souzie

rei35 said:


> Lauren Conrad Online Gallery: Click image to close this window
> 
> 
> LAUREN-CONRAD.NET / PHOTO GALLERY
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this purse. the size looks perfect to me.
> 
> does anyone know what this is called and if its still in store??
> 
> TIA



Play On Pleats pochette.  This should still be in boutiques.


----------



## Jenita143

anyone know what this bag is called? i was told by a SA in the Chanel boutique in Vegas that Chanel never made any bags with a combo of a intertwined chain and mademosielle lock. is this true? i've seen several of these hybrid bags. The reference library mentioned hybrid bags with the CC lock and resissue chains, but how about the other way around?


----------



## Barlow

Hi Chanel Experts!

I know they're not a bag, but I figured this was my best bet...

I found these AMAZING frames in the picture but there was no other info except the picture... does anyone know what year they might be or maybe even *hope* a style number?

TIA!


----------



## rossanne

HI! can someone identify this for me? THANKS! eBay.ph: Authentic Chanel Caviar Sling/Shoulder Bag GHW (item 110413794668 end time Jul 21, 2009 22:22:43 PHT)


----------



## Souzie

Jenita143 said:


> anyone know what this bag is called? i was told by a SA in the Chanel boutique in Vegas that Chanel never made any bags with a combo of a intertwined chain and mademosielle lock. is this true? i've seen several of these hybrid bags. The reference library mentioned hybrid bags with the CC lock and resissue chains, but how about the other way around?



Not true.  That bag actually isn't a hybrid.  The hybrids have the mademoiselle closure and bijoux style chain.  The bag you're inquiring about is a classic flap with mademoiselle closure.


----------



## hpb2c

No idea on a style #. But that ad is pretty old. So you're probably not going to find them at any boutique, eyewear or chanel. Hopefully someone here has them and maybe you can find them on ebay?


----------



## Jenita143

so they DID make a classic flap with the maidmosielle lock.  the SA at the las vegas boutique told me that they never made that combo. she told me there was only the bijoux chain with the reissues and the intertwined chain with the classics. I love the mademoiselle lock but not the material of the reissue so i thought this combo was perfect!


----------



## Souzie

^^ FYI these were on sale recently at NM.


----------



## Barlow

hpb2c said:


> No idea on a style #. But that ad is pretty old. So you're probably not going to find them at any boutique, eyewear or chanel. Hopefully someone here has them and maybe you can find them on ebay?



Thank you

Hopefully someone can give me a style name... number or something searchable for Ebay.


----------



## Jenita143

that explains why so many popped up on ebay. do you know how much the sale price was?


----------



## rei35

xsouzie said:


> Play On Pleats pochette. This should still be in boutiques.


 

Thank you Xsouzie!!! You really know about Chanel =)
Do you have any idea how much it is?


----------



## Souzie

jenita143 said:


> that explains why so many popped up on ebay. Do you know how much the sale price was?



$1604.


----------



## Souzie

rei35 said:


> Thank you Xsouzie!!! You really know about Chanel =)
> Do you have any idea how much it is?



$2885.


----------



## Jenita143

xsouzie said:


> $1604.


 
thanks!!


----------



## alissahall

I spent about an hour scouring the Chanel reference area here on tPF last night, and I know I've seen this bag here in the past, but darned if I can find the name. 

This will be an easy one for our Chanel lovers... sorry in advance I couldn't find it myself.







If anyone knows the average retail for the bag, I'd greatly appreciate that as well.  Blessings!!


----------



## rei35

xsouzie said:


> $2885.


 
Thanks again Xsouzie!! 

$2885...pretty expensive!


----------



## emmaamme

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155194&d=1175734363

http://gallery.nicolerichie.nu/albums/freetime/MTV june 3/07.jpg

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=396108&d=1206928126

help me!! lol x


----------



## emmaamme

aaanndddd

http://gallery.nicolerichie.nu/albums/freetime/LAX aug 3/normal_04.jpg

and


http://gallery.nicolerichie.nu/displayimage.php?album=813&pos=1

lol her bags are beautifully amazingly stunning


----------



## alpl

I saw a beautiful Chanel on the street the other day, and don't have a picture, only memory to go on, but I was wondering if someone could identify it for me...
it is a black Cambon Ligne with the white Chanel logo on the front, and is the style of a little coin purse with a clasp. I can give an example of what I mean by coin purse style, but can anyone help with the actual Chanel?

http://thelongthread.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/coin-purse.jpg

It had fairly thick black leather straps, with no metal intertwined.  Silver hardware with a kiss clasp.

Sorry if this is in the wrong place; I joined so that I could ask, I'm so crazy about the purse!


----------



## Souzie

alissahall said:


> I spent about an hour scouring the Chanel reference area here on tPF last night, and I know I've seen this bag here in the past, but darned if I can find the name.
> 
> This will be an easy one for our Chanel lovers... sorry in advance I couldn't find it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows the average retail for the bag, I'd greatly appreciate that as well.  Blessings!!



Melrose gradient vinyl Cabas tote.  It retailed for $1595.


----------



## thegraceful1

alpl said:


> I saw a beautiful Chanel on the street the other day, and don't have a picture, only memory to go on, but I was wondering if someone could identify it for me...
> it is a black Cambon Ligne with the white Chanel logo on the front, and is the style of a little coin purse with a clasp. I can give an example of what I mean by coin purse style, but can anyone help with the actual Chanel?
> 
> http://thelongthread.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/coin-purse.jpg
> 
> It had fairly thick black leather straps, with no metal intertwined. Silver hardware with a kiss clasp.
> 
> Sorry if this is in the wrong place; I joined so that I could ask, I'm so crazy about the purse!


 
Sadly, half of Cambon bags on the street are fakes, your description sounded like something that it was also copied, here's a link of authentic Cambon pictures. HTH.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-cambon-s-44249.html


----------



## jjgunawan

I've been trying to search about this chanel bag, and my conclusion is that shi chanel jumbo lambskin bag with huge CC logo is a vintage. correct me if im wrong please because If it is, I'll keep searching for the perfect one on ebay. or can I order this at a boutique? thanks all!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200366360574&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:1123


----------



## thegraceful1

jjgunawan said:


> I've been trying to search about this chanel bag, and my conclusion is that shi *chanel jumbo lambskin bag with huge CC logo is a vintage.* correct me if im wrong please because If it is, I'll keep searching for the perfect one on ebay. or can I order this at a boutique? thanks all!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200366360574&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:1123


 
Yes it is vintage, and no longer avail.


----------



## jjgunawan

thank you grace!


----------



## jeaniep

What bag is Holly Montaigne wearing on page 175 of the celeb thread?


----------



## Nat

jeaniep said:


> What bag is Holly Montaigne wearing on page 175 of the celeb thread?



Holly Montag is wearing the small Rodeo Drive tote.


----------



## jeaniep

Thanks, is this still available and round about price?


----------



## Nat

jeaniep said:


> Thanks, is this still available and round about price?



It went on sale late last year, not sure if there are still some floating around. Otherwise eBay is your best bet; they often pop up there.


----------



## amnA-

can someone please please ID the bag and the belt thanks a lot in advance !! l


----------



## Purrrfect

It appears to be this belt.

Ceinture Fantai
00V A26978Y02018
Z2407 Argent / Noir


----------



## it.girl

it.girl said:


> What's the name of this bag? Sorry if the picture is bad, it's a scan from a 2004 fashion magazine.



Bump!


----------



## nscwong

Please help identify this beauty: http://en.item.rakuten.com/auc-maru...2105-3&vm=2&f=1&tl=110942&sid=225549&k=chanel


----------



## thegraceful1

nscwong said:


> Please help identify this beauty: http://en.item.rakuten.com/auc-maru...2105-3&vm=2&f=1&tl=110942&sid=225549&k=chanel


 
Cells Accordion Tote


----------



## missmallory

Hi, here are some shots of my Chanel purse I am trying to identify.
It seems to have no hologram.
Not sure if it's real, but it sure is beautiful...
Thanks in advance!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/unicornsrus/airconditioner001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/unicornsrus/airconditioner004.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/unicornsrus/airconditioner004.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/unicornsrus/airconditioner002.jpg


----------



## amnA-

Purrrfect said:


> It appears to be this belt.
> 
> Ceinture Fantai
> 00V A26978Y02018
> Z2407 Argent / Noir



thank you   any help with the bag? TIA! x


----------



## Purrrfect

Nope - sorry, no help with the bag.
I have the belt, so that was an easy one.


----------



## arlv8500

Hi Ladies,

This weekend I saw a girl with a bag similar to the one in the link below. Except the one I saw had a triangular closure. Does anyone know the price of the name of the bag I'm talking about? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHANE...bags?hash=item4cea5a0bce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Not sure what you mean by triangular closure but the bag in your link is the Chain mail hobo.  I believe there's only 2 bags in that ligne, a hobo ($2795) and a flap. ($2750)


----------



## amnA-

Purrrfect said:


> Nope - sorry, no help with the bag.
> I have the belt, so that was an easy one.



Great Choice!


----------



## Nat

missmallory said:


> Hi, here are some shots of my Chanel purse I am trying to identify.
> It seems to have no hologram.
> Not sure if it's real, but it sure is beautiful...
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/unicornsrus/airconditioner001.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/unicornsrus/airconditioner004.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/unicornsrus/airconditioner004.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/unicornsrus/airconditioner002.jpg




Hi, it's fake. This style was never made by Chanel.


----------



## Souzie

amnA- said:


> can someone please please ID the bag and the belt thanks a lot in advance !! l



The bag is the small Expandable flap.


----------



## Smoothoprter

arlv8500 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This weekend I saw a girl with a bag similar to the one in the link below. Except the one I saw had a triangular closure. Does anyone know the price of the name of the bag I'm talking about?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHANE...bags?hash=item4cea5a0bce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Do you mean this one?  It's called the Chanel Envelope Flap and I believe it was available in two sizes.







http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...n-double-huge-envelope-bag-i-22358-s-244.html


----------



## ladyhz

Could someone help me id these two white chanel flaps?

http://www.chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/paris-hilton-style-white-chanel-classic-flap.jpg


----------



## arlv8500

OOOOO thank you Smoothoprter. It's exactly that one! 



Smoothoprter said:


> Do you mean this one? It's called the Chanel Envelope Flap and I believe it was available in two sizes.
> 
> luxury.malleries.com/imagesstyle/resized/22358-iID_340x245.jpg
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...n-double-huge-envelope-bag-i-22358-s-244.html


----------



## LOVExoxo

Please help identify this gorgeous bag! 

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-black-chanel-shoulder-bag-tote-i-21870-s-209.html?images=true#img4


----------



## Nat

ladyhz said:


> Could someone help me id these two white chanel flaps?
> 
> http://www.chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/paris-hilton-style-white-chanel-classic-flap.jpg



Kate is wearing a classic Jumbo flap and it looks like Paris is wearing a medium classic flap.


----------



## Nat

LOVExoxo said:


> Please help identify this gorgeous bag!
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-black-chanel-shoulder-bag-tote-i-21870-s-209.html?images=true#img4



This tote is an older style and hasn't got any name. Chanel didn't name their bags until recently. Gorgeous tote indeed. It has been sold, did you buy it?


----------



## ladyhz

Nat said:


> Kate is wearing a classic Jumbo flap and it looks like Paris is wearing a medium classic flap.


 Thanks Nat.&#12288;&#12288;&#65321;&#12288;&#65347;&#65345;&#65358;&#65287;&#65364;&#12288;&#65364;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;&#12288;&#65353;&#65350;&#12288;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#65369;&#12288;&#65345;&#65362;&#65349;&#12288;&#65346;&#65359;&#65364;&#65352;&#12288;&#65356;&#65345;&#65357;&#65346;&#12288;&#65359;&#65362;&#12288;&#65360;&#65345;&#65364;&#65349;&#65358;&#65364;&#65294;&#12288;&#12288;&#65332;&#65352;&#65349;&#65369;&#12288;&#65348;&#65359;&#65358;&#65287;&#65364;&#12288;&#65356;&#65359;&#65359;&#65355;&#12288;&#65356;&#65353;&#65355;&#65349;&#12288;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#12288;&#65362;&#65349;&#65351;&#65365;&#65356;&#65345;&#65362;&#12288;&#65350;&#65356;&#65345;&#65360;&#65363;&#12288;&#65364;&#65359;&#12288;&#65357;&#65349;&#65294;&#12288;&#12288;&#65332;&#65352;&#65349;&#65369;&#12288;&#65356;&#65359;&#65359;&#65355;&#12288;&#65363;&#65359;&#12288;&#65363;&#65359;&#65350;&#65364;&#65294;


----------



## LOVExoxo

thanks dear  nope when i saw it it's already sold :cry:


----------



## Nat

ladyhz said:


> Thanks Nat.&#12288;&#12288;&#65321;&#12288;&#65347;&#65345;&#65358;&#65287;&#65364;&#12288;&#65364;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;&#12288;&#65353;&#65350;&#12288;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#65369;&#12288;&#65345;&#65362;&#65349;&#12288;&#65346;&#65359;&#65364;&#65352;&#12288;&#65356;&#65345;&#65357;&#65346;&#12288;&#65359;&#65362;&#12288;&#65360;&#65345;&#65364;&#65349;&#65358;&#65364;&#65294;&#12288;&#12288;&#65332;&#65352;&#65349;&#65369;&#12288;&#65348;&#65359;&#65358;&#65287;&#65364;&#12288;&#65356;&#65359;&#65359;&#65355;&#12288;&#65356;&#65353;&#65355;&#65349;&#12288;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#12288;&#65362;&#65349;&#65351;&#65365;&#65356;&#65345;&#65362;&#12288;&#65350;&#65356;&#65345;&#65360;&#65363;&#12288;&#65364;&#65359;&#12288;&#65357;&#65349;&#65294;&#12288;&#12288;&#65332;&#65352;&#65349;&#65369;&#12288;&#65356;&#65359;&#65359;&#65355;&#12288;&#65363;&#65359;&#12288;&#65363;&#65359;&#65350;&#65364;&#65294;



The Jumbo is patent and the medium is lambskin. The classic flap comes in a variety of colors every season, but most of them are one season only.


----------



## Nat

LOVExoxo said:


> thanks dear  nope when i saw it it's already sold :cry:



Sorry to hear that. But there are lots of other lovely Chanel totes out there


----------



## dr.huni

which chanel bag is this? the one that is hanging on the chair?
TIA


----------



## Alice1979

I think it's the chain mail.

You can also post here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## ladyhz

nat said:


> the jumbo is patent and the medium is lambskin. The classic flap comes in a variety of colors every season, but most of them are one season only.


 
&#65335;&#65327;&#65335;&#65292;&#12288;&#65369;&#65359;&#65365;&#12288;&#65352;&#65345;&#65366;&#65349;&#12288;&#65366;&#65349;&#65362;&#65369;&#12288;&#65363;&#65352;&#65345;&#65362;&#65360;&#12288;&#65349;&#65369;&#65349;&#65363;&#65294;&#12288;&#12288;&#65332;&#65352;&#65345;&#65358;&#65355;&#12288;&#65369;&#65359;&#65365;&#65362;&#12288;&#65366;&#65349;&#65362;&#65369;&#12288;&#65357;&#65365;&#65347;&#65352;&#65281;:d


----------



## Barlow

Bumping to hopefully get some help


----------



## Ilin

it.girl said:


> Bump!



It's the Wicker bag!


----------



## bellybees

There is an episode of Nip/Tuck Season 4 and Kimber is wearing this beautiful white handbag. I don't have a picture but I'm pretty sure it is a Chanel. If anyone can verify the name of this bag it would be much appreciated.


----------



## viko

Hi ladies

Can anyone help identify this bag; name/style/year?

Thank you very much!


----------



## sarah_2884

hi ladies
any chance you could tell me what this bag is? year/name/model/ etc?
many thanks as always!


----------



## thegraceful1

sarah_2884 said:


> hi ladies
> any chance you could tell me what this bag is? year/name/model/ etc?
> many thanks as always!


 
This a Tweed Classic Flap, and the year is was made you can check the holograms numbers below:


_8-digits----

_12XXXXXX series - 2008-2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## thegraceful1

viko said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can anyone help identify this bag; name/style/year?
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
Classic Jumbo flap in caviar leather, for the year please read above post for this info.


----------



## miktim

hk318 said:


>



hi.  i just want to know the name of the chanel printed tote in this picture ... its the one with the red cc print all over as well as black ones (comes in two sizes)...thanks in advance


----------



## allaboutpurses

Hi Ladies,

Have chanel ever made this?
If so, what is the name and year?

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2522/3804957483_d50d24bbae.jpg


----------



## LovesYSL

Sorry if this is a repeat question but does anyone know the correct name to identify this bag?

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DaFbs85cNpM/Sjp6-2-yC9I/AAAAAAAAATo/ovOBIPkO4z8/s400/alexa1.jpg

And this one

http://www.icantwaittovote.org/blog/images/nicole-richie-shops-with-chanel-purse.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## addisonshopper

i remember i loved this bag, but cant quite remember the name or the ligne... brain fog


----------



## fannz

Hello, I'm new to the chanel forum as I'm always LV's fan. Anyway, since last year, I started to fall in love with Chanel and always want a medium Classic Flap as my first chanel bag. After they increase the price this year, I feel that it's really better to buy earlier since I'm going to use it for many years. In addition, I saw an old lady who is already like 70 years old carried a Chanel bag when I was taking train this year and I just think it's so classic.

Recently I decided to buy my first Chanel bag and I found that the Chanel bag in Paris is like 20% cheaper than HK. Thus with my free airticket to Paris, I decided to go to 31 Rue Cambon to get my first Chanel and also sightseeing in Paris. 

The weekend before my Paris trip, I went to visit Chanel boutique in Hk again and was looking at black jumbo caviar classic flap with SH and other bag as well. I saw the 2.55 and i really fall in love with it. But I do not want to spend so much money on Chanel as I also want a LV bag this time. Thus I told myself that I will not go to Chanel boutique until my friend join me in Paris and we will go together and decide which bag I should get.

On my first day in paris, I was walking from Louvre to La concorde and I found that Rue Cambon is just nearby. Thus I decided to also visit Chanel boutique. I do not want to buy the Chanel bag yet as I will shift to another hotel to join my friend on the 4th day and I do not want to lose any of my belongings. 

I went into Chanel and ask the very nice SA to show me the Jumbo classic flap and medium 2.55. However, he said he just received the black caviar jumbo classic flap yesterday and he only has 1 left now. He does not have 2.55 in medium size as it's always out of stock. He tried to check for me and found that they have one in Avenue Montaige but nobody pick up the phone as they were too busy. Thus without considering much, I told him that I will pay for my Black Jumbo caviar classic flap immediately but will collect on my last day. I also looked at other accessories and bag but there's nothing much that I like.

On my 3rd day, I was wondering where is Avenue Montaige and how does the Chanel shop looks like. Thus I decided to walk from Musee d' Orsay to Avenue Montaige. 

I found Chanel shop on Avenue Montaige and I went in. The nice SA said she has the last 2.55 medium size in Paris and I was so excited. I told her that I will take the medium 2.55 and I picked them up immediately. I also looked at other items and I bought a scarf for friend and a necklace. 

I started to use my 2.55 on my 4th day and only pickup my Jumbo on my 5th day.. Thus I could not decide which one is my first Chanel bag. So here they are..

And now I'm wondering the 2.55 that I get is lambskin or caviar. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Deborah1986

_wow big congrats great pics from paris !!!!_


----------



## thegraceful1

LovesYSL said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question but does anyone know the correct name to identify this bag?
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DaFbs85cNpM/Sjp6-2-yC9I/AAAAAAAAATo/ovOBIPkO4z8/s400/alexa1.jpg
> 
> And this one
> 
> http://www.icantwaittovote.org/blog/images/nicole-richie-shops-with-chanel-purse.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


 
# 1- Maxi Flap (new style and still avail.)
#2- Jumbo Vintage Flap (no longer avail)


----------



## thegraceful1

allaboutpurses said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Have chanel ever made this?
> If so, what is the name and year?
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2522/3804957483_d50d24bbae.jpg


 
Yes is called Pocket in the City, year 2007-2008


----------



## LovesYSL

^Thank you! Bummed about the Jumbo Vintage Flap.


----------



## thegraceful1

addisonshopper said:


> i remember i loved this bag, but cant quite remember the name or the ligne... brain fog


 

From the pic. it's looks like the S/S 2008 East West tote in lambskin (w/Big MM lock type , it was also produced in Red, and Black)


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Can someone identify this bag Kim's wearing? I'm not a huge chanel fan as I think it's for an older women but I LOVE how saggy and big this bag is, a must have! I thought it was a jumbo flap but it looks less structured and even a little bigger. Any info appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

Great pics!., and congrats on your gorgeous purchases!


----------



## thegraceful1

nycfashionlvr said:


> Can someone identify this bag Kim's wearing? I'm not a huge chanel fan as I think it's for an older women but I LOVE how saggy and big this bag is, a must have! I thought it was a jumbo flap but it looks less structured and even a little bigger. Any info appreciated!! Thanks


 
^Is the Maxi flap


----------



## pchan2802

Congrats!You did good!
The Reissue looks perfect on you.


----------



## vans726

Hi!

I bought this bag from Saks around October 2008 and I don't know the style or the material...not sure if its distressed calfskin or lambskin, I'm for sure its not a caviar.


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow Its gorgeous! congrats! i love the necklace too!

Are Chanel prices in HK still better than in the US and Canada?


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats on your amazing purchases. The pics are fab too. Enjoy!


----------



## sbelle

Congratulations on your beautiful purchases!!  Great pictures too!


----------



## papertiger

mmm:coolpics:

all super-dooper-fabulouso  

Chanel written in Russian on scarf too!


----------



## minatol

fannz said:


> And now I'm wondering the 2.55 that I get is lambskin or caviar. Can anyone tell me?


 
It's calfskin. =)


----------



## bagtasia

Congrats on your new Chanel and beautiful pics, seems you really had a great time in Paris.


----------



## fieryfashionist

You picked two STUNNING bags!!   The reissue is matte distressed calfskin, so sturdier than lambskin.  The Jumbo flap is caviar (pebbled calf), which is very durable.  The accessories you picked are so pretty too!  Congrats!!


----------



## pond23

Two elegant must-haves in my opinion - the black caviar jumbo and the matte black reissue! I love them both! Congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

Your photos are fabulous and your Chanels are all so gorgeous. Big congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Michele

Thanks for sharing the amazing pics, and your beautiful purchases.


----------



## FebbysBigSis

What a beautiful story told!
GORGEOUS bags, and thanks so much for sharing w/ us!


----------



## CAT06

you made good choices!  but then again...you really can't go wrong with Chanel. 
Big congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## _bebee

great purchases


----------



## shells

congrats!  what a great start, two ultra classics that are gorgeous!!  talk about diving in head first   looks like u had a wonderful trip, hope you enjoy your new bags!


----------



## bekkinia

Congrats on both classic flaps! They are the best.


----------



## fannz

Thanks all of you!


----------



## fannz

pro_shopper said:


> Wow Its gorgeous! congrats! i love the necklace too!
> 
> Are Chanel prices in HK still better than in the US and Canada?



I do not know about the price in US/Canada. For 2.55 medium size, it's selling at HKD 24,500 (exchange rate USD 1 to HKD 7.75).


----------



## kuromi

Awww great bags! Congrats!


----------



## hatawa

Great purchases !!!!!!


----------



## ocgirl

Beautiful photos!

Congrats on your amazing loot!  Everything is gorgeous.


----------



## rainrowan

I think your 2.55 is your "first" one, only because you got to actually carry it and use it first! Beautiful bags all in one trip, that's great. I do not think I would get so lucky if I tried. I love the jumbo size very much.


----------



## AMJ

What a lovely trip!
Great Chanel purchases!

Please enjoy them~


----------



## rockymax

Wow, beautiful bags! Very classy.

Sounds like you had a great time in Paris.


----------



## purplum

beautiful bags! congrats


----------



## Lisa2007

Congrats...enjoy both of your new bags...and thanks for sharing your Paris story..great pictures...


----------



## kalinayara

can someone help me to itentify this chanel bag.tnx....
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170371452686&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Nat

kalinayara said:


> can someone help me to itentify this chanel bag.tnx....
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170371452686&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Hi, the bag in the pictures is fake. It's a bad copy of the Country Club ligne from 2007.


----------



## Melocoton

Excellent bags!  I love love love the 2.55.


----------



## luanabarroso

http://www.jessicastyle.com/gossip-girl-season-2-the-serena-also-rises-sp12332-full.html

what size is this 2.55?
thanks!


----------



## gotbighair

^Looks like a 225.


----------



## meeeks

Hi guys,

can you help in identifying this chanel "vintage" bag? if so, and the price its possibly worth right now - or in its vintage stage?

TIA!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Congrats too, lovely purchases...u look great with ur reissue!!~


----------



## frws

Can please anyone identify me this lauren conrad's chanel bag?
and could you tell me the retail price too?  
thanks


----------



## fannz

thanks everybody! After using both reissue and classic flap, I think my reissue is too small for me (as I tend to bring a lot of things into my bag). But the jumbo classic flap is too hard for my liking. Anyway. I will post some photos with my Jumbo flap tomorrow after work.


----------



## gotbighair

LC has a black caviar jumbo classic flap with GHW. $2650


----------



## Nat

meeeks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you help in identifying this chanel "vintage" bag? if so, and the price its possibly worth right now - or in its vintage stage?
> 
> TIA!



Beautiful vintage bag, it doesn't have any name though. No clue on the price, best to check the ended listings of vintage bags on eBay to see what they went for.


----------



## frws

ooh thank you really muchh


----------



## nurija nurija

fake or real, models name...tia


----------



## iamsecksi

Hi, I'm interested in this bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160354851720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*is tht the actual name of it? "chanel 3way" ?*
*I'm also wondering what's retail/price range for this*

thanks in advance!!


----------



## nscwong

What's the name of this new tote?  I'm so in love with it!
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-lar...te-in-fringed-tweed-covered-with-pvc-1,1,9,19


----------



## frws

*nscwong* this is the large embossed shopping-tote in fringed tweed covered with pvc


----------



## frws

can please anyone identify this chanel bag for me? 
and could you also tell me the retail price! thanks!


----------



## frws




----------



## nscwong

frws said:


> *nscwong* this is the large embossed shopping-tote in fringed tweed covered with pvc


Thanks but that's the description of the bag instead of the name of the bag.


----------



## frws

oh yes you are right!
i don't know yet the name of this bag but if i do i am going to tell you


----------



## nscwong

^Just found out the name.  That's called patchwork funny tweed tote.


----------



## frws

glad you found it


----------



## dianadiana

hello everybody... can you help me to identify those chanel purses??? please!!!  
the number of series of the black purse is 0845
thank u


http://cgi.ebay.it/CHANEL-Purse-ShoulderBag-Beige-CC-Vintage-Classic-VHTF_W0QQitemZ270442531605QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef7a18b15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## missb

Hello,

Does anyone know what this Chanel bag is called?




Thanks heaps, ladies!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Lovely photos!


----------



## chic02latz

nice haul fannz! congrats on your new beauties!!! can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## poshrose08

Medium bag A01804

Zipped handbag A20666


does anyone have any of these bags?


----------



## vans726

Help!!!!


----------



## alyson.noele

I've decided it might be more appropriate to post this in here. Obviously I'm well aware of the name, but I was more interested in learning about what year the bag is from and if it is still available.







http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-jumbo-maxi-lambskin-tote-beige-i-23232-s-262.html

This is the first time I've seen a purse like this, and I was interested in it so I was trying to search for it on the web and what other styles it came in, but had absolutely no luck. I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel so was looking for some help.  Do any of you own a purse like this? Is it rare, vintage, and where is it available?


----------



## bagtasia

Lambskin Icon bag


----------



## frws

could anyone please id this chanel for me and also tell me the retail pricee? 
thnxx


----------



## gotbighair

^Black Lambskin M/L Flap - USD 2695 (if caviar, it is 2425)


----------



## anvea_s

Can anyway identify this baby?

http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e239/crybabe_86/?action=view&current=nicechanel.jpg


----------



## Souzie

^^Stravinsky flap.


----------



## Souzie

alyson.noele said:


> I've decided it might be more appropriate to post this in here. Obviously I'm well aware of the name, but I was more interested in learning about what year the bag is from and if it is still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-jumbo-maxi-lambskin-tote-beige-i-23232-s-262.html
> 
> This is the first time I've seen a purse like this, and I was interested in it so I was trying to search for it on the web and what other styles it came in, but had absolutely no luck. I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel so was looking for some help.  Do any of you own a purse like this? Is it rare, vintage, and where is it available?



It's vintage.  From 1989 - 1991 so it won't be in stores.  Your best bet would be ebay or consignment shops.


----------



## anvea_s

thanks xsouzie, any idea where can we get it?


----------



## le*luxe

Hi girls, need help with this. It looks like the diamond stitch but it's not..?


----------



## vans726

Thank you bagtasia


----------



## Souzie

anvea_s said:


> thanks xsouzie, any idea where can we get it?



It's available in boutiques and I believe Hirshleifer's as well.


----------



## Souzie

le*luxe said:


> Hi girls, need help with this. It looks like the diamond stitch but it's not..?



Looks like the Outdoor tote.


----------



## ishness

Did anyone find out the name of the black tote with black matte hardware?


----------



## Chisuo

Can anyone tell me what this bag is?


----------



## Nat

^ This is the GST - Grand Shopping Tote.

More pics of GST's here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ures-of-misc-classic-chanel-pieces-44253.html


----------



## Aprilmay

Hi can anyone tell the name of this Chanel leather Tote Please TIA
http://www.thehandbagexchange.ie/buy/bag/731


----------



## sophietheen

can anyone help me with the measurements of 

a medium, small and jumbo flap bag ? some sellers write medium but their measurement doesnt show medium so i'm confused in finding a bag please help! thanks


----------



## Nat

sophietheen said:


> can anyone help me with the measurements of
> 
> a medium, small and jumbo flap bag ? some sellers write medium but their measurement doesnt show medium so i'm confused in finding a bag please help! thanks



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html


----------



## sophietheen

can anyone tell me when did this one came out and how much was the retail?

i asked the seller and she said she bought it over $2300 and she's making a loss. but i do see many PTT that is way cheaper. i'm just wondering. please help,. 

link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120460541157&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi girls i am going to buy my first chanel(i am a balenciaga lover) i felt in love with this colour...please can you helP me? is it from 09 collection? can i find it in stores??

TIA!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiaraferragni/3837005553/


----------



## nscwong

^That looks like a light beige, probably in caviar.  If correct, that's from 09P.  The colour code is 21209.


----------



## pokieste

I have a question concerning Sarah's bag...what is the name of the bag?


----------



## Nat

pokieste said:


> I have a question concerning Sarah's bag...what is the name of the bag?
> View attachment 862253



This is the Maxi from S/S 09. More pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-maxi-here-430918.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

nscwong said:


> ^That looks like a light beige, probably in caviar. If correct, that's from 09P. The colour code is 21209.


 
thank you s much!!! is this the same colour?(from a tpfer) i love it!!!


----------



## Brina

What's the name of this bag? Sorry if this has been posted before!


----------



## Aprilmay

Hi I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name of the tote I posted the link on at #1163 please ,I know you ladies are very experienced  in these matters and will more than likely recognise it


----------



## Souzie

Brina said:


> What's the name of this bag? Sorry if this has been posted before!



Play On Pleats pochette.


----------



## sophietheen

sophietheen said:


> can anyone tell me when did this one came out and how much was the retail?
> 
> i asked the seller and she said she bought it over $2300 and she's making a loss. but i do see many PTT that is way cheaper. i'm just wondering. please help,.
> 
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120460541157&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



can someone please help me with this one? thanks!


----------



## Souzie

^^ That bag can either be from this year or last.  At present, $2300 is about right for PTTs.  The ones that you are seeing for much cheaper are probably from years ago.


----------



## Brina

Thank you, xsouzie! Does anyone know for how much the Play on Pleats Pochette retails?


----------



## Souzie

^^ It's $2885.


----------



## skinnybitching

Hi, can someone help me ID this bag? I can't find it anywhere :/
Thanks!!


----------



## Brina

Thanks so much, xsouzie!


----------



## nscwong

Yes, that's the colour!  Wish you luck to find it!


----------



## nscwong

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you s much!!! is this the same colour?(from a tpfer) i love it!!!


Yes, that's the colour! Wish you luck to find it!


----------



## lihao

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-GOLD-LEA...s?hash=item5ad2b4e4a6&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

anyone can tell me what pouch is this. how much does it retail for thanks!


----------



## ckh04

Hi Ladies, could you help me with this one?  Is it a true vintage or a reissue?  Is it a Jumbo XL or Jumbo?  Any info you have would be greatly appreciated - I am looking for a vintage flap so want to make sure before buying.  Thanks for helping a newbie! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/suzh98/items/Vintage_Chanel_Jumbo_Flap


----------



## AMJ

Can someone help with this bag?
Is this from the current season (fall/winter 09) or not?
If not, which season?
What is the retail price?
Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380150887278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## birki

Need some help with this pair of Chanel sunnies..TIA


----------



## luvall

http://s575.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=CHANEL02.jpg 
please help me find the price of this chanel?thanks


----------



## bag_hag

Please identify this bag and its price. TIA


----------



## Purpleskys

Hey all, i need to know the name of this handbag. Its black with a big  beige wooden CC on the front ( takes up most of the bag). It has black rope handles.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Beach Bum

Pics?


----------



## sjunky13

it was the bag from Sex and the city. damn forget the name


----------



## bonny_montana

Dear ladies, don't know if you can help me? been offered this beautiful Chanel privately but it's a lot the lady wants and I need your help. 
she says it is limited edition and I have seen it and took these pics for advise before I commit to buying it. Only 8 copies were made by Chanel Worldwide. It is "SEAL" hair. Please help as soon as you can, as i would love to get it..What would be a reasonable amount to pay for a bag like this, It is almost new. Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## bonny_montana

Inside number in the bag...  TIA


----------



## Purpleskys

Jill said:


> Pics?







Thats the bag. Any ideas of the name? Thanks


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

Hi :

i have questions about chanel hanbag  
is there any model of chanel bags called : Model: CHANELCL17
and what is the measurment the size of this bag ?
is it old or new bag ?


i find this in web site and i do not know is it original or fake ?

thanks for all
best regards


----------



## hipnycmom

I'm sorry I don't have a pic but I saw an east-west style flap in black lambskin with chocolate-bar style quilting, quilting is embroidered in black wool (?). It's a 12-series bag so just a few seasons ago. It has a silver CC on the flap but closure is magnetic, not turnlock. Would anyone know the name of the bag?


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

CoCo Chanel5 said:


> Hi :
> 
> i have questions about chanel hanbag
> is there any model of chanel bags called : Model: Model: CHANELCL10
> 
> and what is the measurment the size of this bag ?
> is it old or new bag ?
> 
> 
> i find this in web site and i do not know is it original or fake ?
> 
> thanks for all
> best regards



this is the picture of the bag


----------



## lucas_soliz0205

I just saw this picture of this Chanel bag, and I am in love. I like the size, and just the overall look, but I have no idea what it's called. Can anyone help me please?

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

bonny_montana said:


> Dear ladies, don't know if you can help me? been offered this beautiful Chanel privately but it's a lot the lady wants and I need your help.
> she says it is limited edition and I have seen it and took these pics for advise before I commit to buying it. Only 8 copies were made by Chanel Worldwide. It is "SEAL" hair. Please help as soon as you can, as i would love to get it..What would be a reasonable amount to pay for a bag like this, It is almost new. Thank you so much for any help.



I may be wrong in which case please someone else correct me but are you sure this is new. I have not seen anything like theis for pre-fall/Paris Moscou fall/winter is just coming into the boutiques and it's obviously not a summer bag. Do you know which collection it's from - it's not a sharpei and the square shapes are more 'chocolate bar' than normal diamond.

Anyone else got any info???


----------



## bonny_montana

papertiger said:


> I may be wrong in which case please someone else correct me but are you sure this is new. I have not seen anything like theis for pre-fall/Paris Moscou fall/winter is just coming into the boutiques and it's obviously not a summer bag. Do you know which collection it's from - it's not a sharpei and the square shapes are more 'chocolate bar' than normal diamond.
> 
> Anyone else got any info???


 
thank you, but I meant almost new as in not used, but it is at least 10 yrs ago/season. I think. Would truly appreciate any help. thank you.


----------



## hanana

could someone identify this bag for me?  sorry the photo is not better quality.  if you also know the retail price, i'd appreciate it.  thanks in advance!


----------



## bagsg

Can anyone tell me wat is the exact name for this bag?
which year and retail price?






I hope the link is permissible?

xxx No, linking to other blogs is not allowed

POsting for a seller and i need more details


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

*






Hi

i want to know the bag collection year
i think it is old  collection of 2002 or 2001
What do you think ?
if you have it or remember tell me  
thanks for all[/B*


----------



## CoCo Chanel5




----------



## CoCo Chanel5

the problem here no body replay  

sothat it is better to me to added new thread 

any way i will waiting for members replay and respect the forum rules


----------



## Nat

CoCo Chanel5 said:


>



It's an older style and therefore doesn't have any name. CHANEL didn't name their bags until recently.


----------



## Nat

CoCo Chanel5 said:


> this is the picture of the bag



This is called 8 Knots and came out in 2007.


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

Nat said:


> It's an older style and therefore doesn't have any name. CHANEL didn't name their bags until recently.





it is older maybe 2001 ??
but it is look nice  i do not know i order this bag also 

i do not know these day im handbags shopaholic


----------



## Nat

CoCo Chanel5 said:


> it is older maybe 2001 ??
> but it is look nice  i do not know i order this bag also
> 
> i do not know these day im handbags shopaholic



Yes, it's a nice tote. Unfortunately, you cannot order bags from such a long time ago. Just regularly look on eBay and online consignment shops; they are your best bet.

We all are handbag shopaholics, so you've come to the right place


----------



## AMJ

*Anyone can help?*
*Urgent to know that... Thanks!*



AMJ said:


> Can someone help with this bag?
> Is this from the current season (fall/winter 09) or not?
> If not, which season?
> What is the retail price?
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380150887278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

Nat said:


> Yes, it's a nice tote. Unfortunately, you cannot order bags from such a long time ago. Just regularly look on eBay and online consignment shops; they are your best bet.
> 
> We all are handbag shopaholics, so you've come to the right place



i order this bag before 2 days  but the site is new for me so i'm worried because my first order do not receive it still now  more than 15days


----------



## PrincessSilvia

Hi Ladies,
I recently bought this bag in Tokyo.

The store manager knew very little English and couldn't provide any information.
Anyone know the name of the bag and the year it was produced?

It seems similar to this bag (I found the pic in the Celebrities thread).

Thank you!!!


----------



## mave

AMJ, this bag looks like it's from 2008.. i have a gold one i bought last March.. .not sure if it falls under fall collection.. 

sorry can't help.. actually what i really want to tell you is your cat is soooo pretty!

I like her better than the chanel you are asking about!

i personally think the gold one is the best one of the series.. i didn't like the metallic blue or silver ones..but then of course, i am biased! 

i bought mine for USD$2200 from Paris, if i remember correctly but this was before the last price hike of over USD600 for 2.55s and flaps


----------



## misspiggy_07

Pls help to identify this bag and also the selling price TIA! I only know it was an 08 collection.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi can someone help me identify this bag for me? i know the pic is quite blur cos i print screen from the hills show at mtv.com, at 4.10 second, u can see the bag, it looks like le marais ligne, but i'm not sure..


----------



## Nat

PrincessSilvia said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I recently bought this bag in Tokyo.
> 
> The store manager knew very little English and couldn't provide any information.
> Anyone know the name of the bag and the year it was produced?
> 
> It seems similar to this bag (I found the pic in the Celebrities thread).
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi, congratulations on your beautiful vintage tote. Vintage styles don't have a name. The serial number on the hologram sticker or authenticity card (if available) will tell you its approx. year, you can check it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html#post6688058


----------



## Nat

CoCo Chanel5 said:


> i order this bag before 2 days  but the site is new for me so i'm worried because my first order do not receive it still now  more than 15days



I'm not sure if I understand you correctly, but where did you 'order' it? On eBay or on some other website? You can always post the link in our Authenticate This thread and we'll try to help you out: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-500660.html


----------



## Souzie

misspiggy_07 said:


> Pls help to identify this bag and also the selling price TIA! I only know it was an 08 collection.



Icon flap.  I believe it retailed for $2850.


----------



## floflow

can someone tell me the name of this bag?
thanxx!!


----------



## gotbighair

*floflow*, that's a replica bag (the mods will edit the pic out).  You are looking for the Modern Chain Tote...here's *cassidyfit1*'s bag from the reference thread:







The link for the thread is here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-modern-chain-52778.html


----------



## misspiggy_07

xsouzie said:


> Icon flap.  I believe it retailed for $2850.



Thanks sweetie


----------



## fsadeli

fsadeli said:


> Hi can someone help me identify this bag for me? i know the pic is quite blur cos i print screen from the hills show at mtv.com, at 4.10 second, u can see the bag, it looks like le marais ligne, but i'm not sure..



anyone with this bag? I'm pretty sure it's le marais ligne, but dunno...she wear this on the hills episode"fathers of the bride" and you can see the bag on min4 sec10


----------



## fsadeli

here's another pic of her wearing the chanel..anyone knows what chanel is this?


----------



## Souzie

^^ Outdoor flap.


----------



## fsadeli

xsouzie said:


> ^^ Outdoor flap.


outdoor flap is different from le marais right?


----------



## Nat

fsadeli said:


> outdoor flap is different from le marais right?



Totally different leather types and style  Just take a look at the pictures of the Outdoor Ligne and Le Marais in our reference library.


----------



## fsadeli

Nat said:


> Totally different leather types and style  Just take a look at the pictures of the Outdoor Ligne and Le Marais in our reference library.



ok thanks!


----------



## genine

I rcvd this as my bday gift today..my very first chanel ..I am overjoyed. Please help me identify this bag.


----------



## Nat

Congratulations on your first CHANEL and Happy Birthday! artyhat: 

The style code says it is a medium lambskin classic flap. Wonderful birthday gift, would love to see pictures!


----------



## genine

Thank you so much . It is stunning isnt it. I dont know whether to be more excited about this chanel or my LV Sobe. Lol!

any tips and instructions for care of this bag. Heard the lamb skin in extra sensitive


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

i hope to put some picture 

yes all said the lamb skin in extra sensitive


----------



## kitztastic

Hey guys. I'm new here. However I have been digging through all your posts about chanel classics to give me clues about whether what I am buying is authentic.

I'm deciding between a cavier double flap and this one. I prefer lambskin but thing is i have never seen this model. I have never seen a chanel flap with flat edges (ie. sans quilt border) like this one. Just need help identifying the model to see if it exists at all!

the person is selling bought it secondhand from japan. This one is 10" and lambskin. 


















Your help will do wonders to my peace of mind right now! Thanks purse blog community!


----------



## Aprilmay

Hi Ladies I was wondering if you can help me identify a Chanel handbag -I put a deposit on it today so I can't post any photos , its dark red in colour  with a short leather strap that fit snugly on the shoulder(rectangular in shape), it has the classic CC clasp with the hallmark and of its course quilted. The inside has made in Italy but here's the thing I have never seen before but you ladies are very experienced will know about it has a mirror made into it under the flap which I think could be moon shaped or curved at the top.Inside it has one zipped pocket with a red zip with a little gold circular tab with the CC on it, and another flap pocket too. Anyway I should have taken the hollogram number down but didn't. It has a black dust cover and the lady who is selling it runs a designer second hand store and knows the lady who owns it and she dropped in some  Chanel clothing with the bag. So please if you have any ideas please let me know. Thank you again for your time and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Nat

Yes, it certainly is stunning. I'm a lambskin lover myself. Tips on how to take care of it can be found in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403.html

Other FAQ's can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/w...e-first-chanel-basics-421160.html#post9649894


----------



## floflow

gotbighair said:


> *floflow*, that's a replica bag (the mods will edit the pic out).  You are looking for the Modern Chain Tote...here's *cassidyfit1*'s bag from the reference thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link for the thread is here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-modern-chain-52778.html



REALLY??? but hox do you know its a replica? I found the image on google


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

Do you trust with this website ?
Helloo

Do you trust with this website ?

http://www.plazamilano.com

or any body ordered before from that site ?

i do not know where to write my question i hope i'm in right place 

best regards
______________


nat  is now i the right section ?


----------



## gotbighair

^This site sells only fake bags...none of them are authentic.  

If you see a bag in the future and you are questioning its authenticity (not from this site since they are ALL fake), post it here in their required format and the ladies will help you with any questions....HTH and good luck!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-500660.html


----------



## woogawooga70

Please identify the Middle dark grey purse on top of the picture..
Would anyone know the name, size and price?
Thank you so much!


----------



## genine

Thanks Nat!! I shall check it out right away


----------



## pokieste

Can anybody tell me what purse she's carrying?


----------



## Magalenha

What bag is she carrying? I'll appreciate the help


----------



## Nat

floflow said:


> REALLY??? but hox do you know its a replica? I found the image on google



The picture was watermarked with the name of the website and the word replica was included in the name. Which pretty much says it all.


----------



## Nat

woogawooga70 said:


> Please identify the Middle dark grey purse on top of the picture..
> Would anyone know the name, size and price?
> Thank you so much!



This is from the Caviar 31 ligne. Lots of info on it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/need-info-on-these-bags-tia-497553.html


----------



## Nat

pokieste said:


> Can anybody tell me what purse she's carrying?
> View attachment 869475



It's a vintage Jumbo or XL Jumbo, hard to see in the picture.


----------



## Nat

Magalenha said:


> What bag is she carrying? I'll appreciate the help



This is the Sensual CC tote.


----------



## Aprilmay

Hi I was wondering if you can help me , i posted a description of a bag I have on layway and I know guys get lots of requests, & I don't have a photo yet but can you answer me a question please? Did or do chanel make bags with mirrors in the flap????

Thank you


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

Hi:
i have question about this site :
https://www.accessorywow.com
they said it is authentic s handbags 
my first  order now more than 20 days i feel worried 
any body order before from this site -any information  i do not know is it trusted or not  really i feel worried i was send many messages askes about my order but they said sorry and will do the best try to be fast !


----------



## rei35

what is this purse called and how much is it? (the one in Stephanie Pratt's friend's hand) 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-179.html

TIA!!


----------



## Aprilmay

CoCo Chanel5 said:


> Hi:
> i have question about this site :
> https://www.accessorywow.com
> they said it is authentic s handbags
> my first order now more than 20 days i feel worried
> any body order before from this site -any information i do not know is it trusted or not really i feel worried i was send many messages askes about my order but they said sorry and will do the best try to be fast !


 

Hi Coco  I took a look at this site that you posted and I would say they are all FAKES - for a start the first page is selling Balenciaga city bags for $359 and secondly they sell Louis Vuitton . LV only sell new items on thier own site!. I would steer clear and try to cancel your Credit card payment if paid by CC.

Sorry


----------



## 8mc8

Can someone tell me if these re-issues are patent leather? (I know they are not the distressed matte, but I'm unfamiliar with any other leathers they come in)

TIA!


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

8mc8 said:


> Can someone tell me if these re-issues are patent leather? (I know they are not the distressed matte, but I'm unfamiliar with any other leathers they come in)
> 
> TIA!



Hi
what is the size of this bag ?
have anice day


----------



## gsue22

What purse is this??? I cant find it anywhere online. Thank you!


----------



## Nat

gsue22 said:


> What purse is this??? I cant find it anywhere online. Thank you!



I just replied to your other thread: this is the Sensual CC tote.


----------



## gwentan

Hi,

Can someone help me to identify this chanel:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ampeefyed/items/Auth_CHANEL_Cream_Caviar_2_55_Flap_Quilted_Chain_Bag

Is it a off white cream? This is my first bag getting something except than black, so need some advices. Thanks.


----------



## shells

hi all, i was wondering if anyone knows which bag Taylor Jabobson (Rachel Zoe's assistant) was carrying in the new seasons show?  i never watch this show, but it happened to be on and i love her bag!  it was a giant flap, kind of like the shape of a larger and taller luxe ligne flap, with a large square link chain handle with leather straps at the top.  It looked to be an everyday type leather and had the typical chanel stitching.  i can't seem to find a pic online - any info appreciated


----------



## mimi23

*Does anyone know more about this clutch? Is it part of the fall/winter collection? 

Also, Where can i get it?!? I must have it!

Thank you in advance*


----------



## mzshirls

I was going to post this as well.. i've neve seen it before either.  it was almost a royal blue purple color..


----------



## shells

i couldn't tell if it was black or not...and now that i think about it, maybe it's a calfskin bag - something flat and smooth looking...wish i could find a pic!


----------



## mspera

Hey girlies, is this the bag?  If so, hope that helps someone ID it.  If not, I'll keep searching for more pics


----------



## TxGlam

^Yep that's the one!


----------



## mspera

Yea!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Looks like the navy Soft Squares flap.

Gorgeous!  And I love her.


----------



## redapple291

Pls help me identify this Chanel classic flap ??? is it vintage Chanel? what size it is? what year it released and the retail price ^^ thks in advance ^^


----------



## photomj

I was wondering what bag that was too. I think it's the Sloane Square? Taylor rocked that bag and the Bal bag she was carrying as well. I like her better this year than last.


----------



## shells

yup, that's the one!  guess i was off on my description...:shame:  thanks for finding a picture!


----------



## purse-nality

hmm... the flap looks like its done in the _origami_ line... will try googling further...


----------



## bulletproofsoul

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/anyone-seen-the-origami-flap-aka-soft-squares-326385.html


----------



## Beach Bum

I saw the show..i beleive it was a BLUE bag...I liked it too!LOL!


----------



## jennifer_nguyen

redapple291 said:


> Pls help me identify this Chanel classic flap ??? is it vintage Chanel? what size it is? what year it released and the retail price ^^ thks in advance ^^


 
I think its chanel classic flap and I guess its medium size.If you want to know the year,you can ask seller about the authenic card.Then you update on this box,many people will help you.I`m vietnamese,too.


----------



## pond23

I love that bag that Taylor was carrying too! It's so funny that we all noticed and fixated on it. LOL! BPS is right in identifying the bag.


----------



## thegraceful1

bulletproofsoul said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/anyone-seen-the-origami-flap-aka-soft-squares-326385.html


 
^ that's the one...Tay (lol) rock that bag! I die! love her CL boots too


----------



## bag stylist

so it's from fall '08?


----------



## addiction316

please look at post #2608 with sarah michelle gellar, what style/price/season is the red bag?

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-174.html

thx in advance


----------



## shells

it looked so good on her....and yet, looking at pics, it does look like the handle drop is quite short for such a big bag.  i just looked at the pic again that mspera posted and tay looks smaller than rachel - which is saying something!  for some reason i like the look of the bag on her much better than the pics from the other threads.  thanks everyone for looking!


----------



## thegraceful1

addiction316 said:


> please look at post #2608 with sarah michelle gellar, what style/price/season is the red bag?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-174.html
> 
> thx in advance


It's from 2007, you'll find this info. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-hidden-chain-items-here-182065.html


----------



## thegraceful1

gwentan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me to identify this chanel:
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ampeefyed/items/Auth_CHANEL_Cream_Caviar_2_55_Flap_Quilted_Chain_Bag
> 
> Is it a off white cream? This is my first bag getting something except than black, so need some advices. Thanks.


 
Link doesn't work.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

^i agree that the bag looks better on taylor than IRL.  she also rocks the balenciaga maxi besace which is huge.  she has amazing style karma.


----------



## addiction316

thx, thegraceful1!


----------



## ~~Amelia~~

http://www3.pictures.zimbio.com/bg/...eremony+z7476yvBGGXl.jpg?58765EW_MARY_B-GR_02

I hope this works....
I can't seem to find a pic of the front of the bag on the net.  It is Chanel with silver hardware on flap.
Can any one identify it please?


----------



## minatol

Aprilmay said:


> Hi I was wondering if you can help me , i posted a description of a bag I have on layway and I know guys get lots of requests, & I don't have a photo yet but can you answer me a question please? Did or do chanel make bags with mirrors in the flap????
> 
> Thank you


 
Yes.




rei35 said:


> what is this purse called and how much is it? (the one in Stephanie Pratt's friend's hand)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-179.html
> 
> TIA!!


 
This is a vintage, so currently not available.




8mc8 said:


> Can someone tell me if these re-issues are patent leather? (I know they are not the distressed matte, but I'm unfamiliar with any other leathers they come in)
> 
> TIA!


 
Yes, they are patent leather.  But that specific combo of black patent & gold hardwares is a seasonal thing, not like black matte calfskin.  The last time I saw one at a boutique was about a year ago.


----------



## redapple291

jennifer_nguyen said:


> I think its chanel classic flap and I guess its medium size.If you want to know the year,you can ask seller about the authenic card.Then you update on this box,many people will help you.I`m vietnamese,too.


 
thx Jen_nguyen :X i wonder what is this chanel's leather??? I only know caviar and lambskin ( bec in VN there's no chanel store ). I have asked her but she is just a bag - seller so she doesn't have authentic card


----------



## purple1

Has anyone seen this pair of earrings?  Is it vintage?  Has anyone seen the necklace to it?  Does anyone have any info?  How did the necklace look?


----------



## rei35

This is a vintage, so currently not available.


oo thats too bad...;( but thanks!!!


----------



## purple purson

Hi, Can you name this this vintage Chanel oldy, but goody?


----------



## Smoothoprter

mimi23 said:


> *Does anyone know more about this clutch? Is it part of the fall/winter collection? *
> 
> *Also, Where can i get it?!? I must have it!*
> 
> *Thank you in advance*


I would expect it to be from a collection not yet released.  You need to call one of the CHANEL boutiques to enquire.  Tell them you saw SJP wearing it during filming of the 2nd SATC movie.


----------



## Smoothoprter

purple purson said:


> Hi, Can you name this this vintage Chanel oldy, but goody?


 
Do you have any close up pictures of the CC closure on this? What is the serial number?

CHANEL didn't start naming their bags until 2005.  If memory serves this style is from 2004 and so is simply a 2.55 classic flap.


----------



## purple purson

Smoothoprter said:


> Do you have any close up pictures of the CC closure on this? What is the serial number?
> 
> CHANEL didn't start naming their bags until 2005. If memory serves this style is from 2004 and so is simply a 2.55 classic flap.


 
Thanks, the owner is supposed to email me the serial number today, and take a picture of the hologram for me. I did not ask for a close up of the closure. I can. I thought it looked like the 2.55 classic flap, I just did not realize that the classic flap came in that pattern.
Do you happen to know the value? Thanks again


----------



## purple purson

Smoothoprter said:


> Do you have any close up pictures of the CC closure on this? What is the serial number?
> 
> CHANEL didn't start naming their bags until 2005. If memory serves this style is from 2004 and so is simply a 2.55 classic flap.


 
Ok, so here is what I got. I think the bag is a Medium Chanel Classic Flap bag from 2003. The woman says she purchsed it at a Chanel Boutique in 2002, but the serial number is for 2003-2004 bags, which is 8257860, and the measurements are 10 x 6 x 2.5. 

Smoothoprtr you helped me figure that out, thanks, but I cannot find the value for this bag so I do not know what I should pay for it. This is a limited edition, but would it be more expensive than the caviar, and the lambskin, or less expensive? 

What do you think the value would be? 

Thanks


----------



## babygirlv

i would appreciate if someone could tell me the style of blake lively's chanel bag! i hope its not last season.....


----------



## nscwong

I just bought this today.  I wonder how to name this camera as it has classic flap chain but has a mademoiselle lock hardware.


----------



## Smoothoprter

purple purson said:


> Ok, so here is what I got. I think the bag is a Medium Chanel Classic Flap bag from 2003. The woman says she purchsed it at a Chanel Boutique in 2002, but the serial number is for 2003-2004 bags, which is 8257860, and the measurements are 10 x 6 x 2.5.
> 
> Smoothoprtr you helped me figure that out, thanks, but I cannot find the value for this bag so I do not know what I should pay for it. This is a limited edition, but would it be more expensive than the caviar, and the lambskin, or less expensive?
> 
> What do you think the value would be?
> 
> Thanks


 
It could be possible that she purchased it in 2002 - the date references in the authenticity tips thread are estimates.  

In 2005 a caviar jumbo retailed for approximately $1500, and lambskin was approximately $1650.  The medium size would have been a few hundred dollars less.  

Leather bags normally retail for more than fabric bags. 

In 2002 they made less styles and less number of bags than they do today.  

Price is subjective but maybe with the information above it could help you come to some idea about what you are willing to pay.


----------



## purple purson

Smoothoprter said:


> It could be possible that she purchased it in 2002 - the date references in the authenticity tips thread are estimates.
> 
> In 2005 a caviar jumbo retailed for approximately $1500, and lambskin was approximately $1650. The medium size would have been a few hundred dollars less.
> 
> Leather bags normally retail for more than fabric bags.
> 
> In 2002 they made less styles and less number of bags than they do today.
> 
> Price is subjective but maybe with the information above it could help you come to some idea about what you are willing to pay.


 
Thank you kindly..that is what I needed to know.


----------



## Souzie

babygirlv said:


> i would appreciate if someone could tell me the style of blake lively's chanel bag! i hope its not last season.....



Sensual CC tote from Cruise 09.


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies, what model is this chanel? i know it's from several seasons ago but have no idea about the name or anything, does it come in black too? TIA


----------



## pond23

^ I believe that is from the Outdoor Ligne. I think it did come in black at the time.


----------



## akp00

Hey ladies!

I'm a little confused and I need some help;

What is the difference between the Chanel JUMBO XL and the JUMBO MAXI? Is it that the MAXI is the remake of the XL JUMBO, which is no longer in production?
Are there any differences in sizing/colors between these two?

Thank you in advance


----------



## rei35

i know the pic in the link below is so small that you might not be able to see well...;(( 
but does anyone know what that purse is called? 

http://www.blenda.jp/community/magazine/index.html

there are 3 chanel purses on the bottom right on the mag's cover. and the front one i know its sensual cc. it looks like sensual cc accordion. but im doubting it is... it looks a little more horizontal than accordion. 

TIA!!


----------



## glamjunkie

Hi, I'm sorry if this pict have been posted before. Does anyone know the name of this bag and how much it is? Thanks


----------



## MELMEL2007

Love this bag,  but i don't know if this is fake or does it exsit, TIA


----------



## shockboogie

^^ That's the tote from the Paris Moscou Collection. Super smooshy buttery leather. My local Neimans has it


----------



## MELMEL2007

What is the name of this tote??? 

and does anyone know how much is it?


----------



## nscwong

^That's a Red Square tote.


----------



## robertsn6534

ooh I haven't seen that one either but its gorgeous!


----------



## pinkym

so cute... wat a cute bag....


----------



## DollyGirl

MELMEL2007 said:


> Love this bag,  but i don't know if this is fake or does it exsit, TIA



I have this tote and I love it 
 Can I ask where did you find this modeling pic? It looks gorgeous on her~


----------



## ckpp

can you tell me the name of this chanel bag?
It is made out of lambskin with silver hardware.
Thanks


----------



## robertsn6534

MELMEL2007 said:


> Love this bag, but i don't know if this is fake or does it exsit, TIA


 

does anyone have the style code to this bag? I told the SAs in sydney its called the Red Square Tote but they needed the style code. Also, does anyone know how much it is? tia!


----------



## DollyGirl

robertsn6534 said:


> does anyone have the style code to this bag? I told the SAs in sydney its called the Red Square Tote but they needed the style code. Also, does anyone know how much it is? tia!



 I bought mine in Melbourne for $5000. The style code is A47054. GL!!!!


----------



## winnie_cutie

Hi guys,

Please help me to have a look this bag and please advise how much for it worths and when it has been launched? I have never seen this style bag before. thanks


----------



## louvre1256

MELMEL2007 said:


> What is the name of this tote???
> 
> and does anyone know how much is it?


 
This one is a flap bag that may be in the same line as the tote bag - Kremlin's roof design
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-cla...cc-closure-and-refined-metalic-chain-1,1,5,18


----------



## Joanne Rossa

Ladies,

Could anybody help me on the detailed info (color, leather and hardware) on this Coco Chanels reissue bag ? 

Thank You

Regards,
JR


----------



## Smoothoprter

It's the original 2.55, it's not a reissue.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html


----------



## Joanne Rossa

Smoothoprter , thank you for the reference. Actually, I had read your wonderful thread. On the &#8216;original 2.55 details&#8217;, it mentioned the lining, inside compartment, backside, shoulder strap and front lock. 

I would appreciate if you could help identifying the leather, color as well as the hardware.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Joanne Rossa said:


> Smoothoprter , thank you for the reference. Actually, I had read your wonderful thread. On the original 2.55 details, it mentioned the lining, inside compartment, backside, shoulder strap and front lock.
> 
> I would appreciate if you could help identifying the leather, color as well as the hardware.


 
The picture is in black and white, I would be speculating on all of the things you want to know about the bag.


----------



## larastyle

For anyone intersted.  I just saw Taylor's bag at neiman marcus in McLean, Virginia...  just yesterday.
They didn't have it on the display but I showed a picture to the SA and she had it in the backroom.  It is about $3400 or so and if interested call 703-408-0388, her name was Freshteh(aka, Fresh).
There is a black one left and totally GORGEOUS.  Neimans is also having no payment or interest for 6 months promotion going on right now.


----------



## LVLV

Could you please tell me how old is this bag? 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Glit.../CHANEL_AUTHENTIC_BRAND_NEW_OFF_WHITE__BLACK#
Thanxxxx


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

LVLV said:


> Could you please tell me how old is this bag?
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Glit.../CHANEL_AUTHENTIC_BRAND_NEW_OFF_WHITE__BLACK#
> Thanxxxx


 
^ It's a 7 series so the bag was made somewhere ~2002.  Check out post #8 from my favorite thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

pinkmk said:


> Hi hi!! Could someone help me ID this very pretty bag?? Is it from a recent season? Thank you!!





WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
i like it sooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

CoCo Chanel5 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> i like it sooooooooooooooooooo much



what is the size of this bag ?  is it new ??  2009??? how much is it ???


----------



## blueberrymuffin

Hi! Can someone please identify this chanel bag and let me know what the retail price is?
Thanks!


----------



## clearstatic

Hello ladies and gents, just was curious on this chanel bag.
Any insight or knowledge would help! Big Thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

clearstatic said:


> Hello ladies and gents, just was curious on this chanel bag.
> Any insight or knowledge would help! Big Thanks!


 
This bag is current season.  You can find it on the CHANEL website.


----------



## madmurderermud

http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/christina-ricci-chanel-255-purse1.jpg

Can anybody please help me ID this bag and roughly how big is it?
Thank you!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

madmurderermud said:


> http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/christina-ricci-chanel-255-purse1.jpg
> 
> Can anybody please help me ID this bag and roughly how big is it?
> Thank you!


I'm not an authenticator .. but looks like a single flap so it must be a jumbo flap.   That would be about 12" long and 8" high.


----------



## Haylee

Hi,

Can anyone recognize the size of her flap?
and if it's lambskon or caviar?
Sorry I don't have a better pic...

TIA 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## LVLV

*So.Cal*girl said:


> ^ It's a 7 series so the bag was made somewhere ~2002. Check out post #8 from my favorite thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html


 
Thanx for info !!


----------



## sooyeon

what is the smallest version of the flap bag called??


----------



## MattsMum

*Vintage Chanel Cambon* 
Item Name: Vintage Chanel Cambon
Link : 
http://s811.photobucket.com/albums/z...ttsmum_photos/
Seller: n/a
Comments:

Hi, can anyone please give me any information about this bag. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## queenbee80

Hi everybody I find this auction on Ebay and the seller said that it's genuine. Can anybody tell me something about this bag?

Thank you very much


----------



## winnie_cutie

Hi guys,

I am wondering does chanel have this style of bag in their store? I have never seen it before. If yes how much for it worths? what years of it? and what is its name?






Thank you


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi girls please can you help me? i thought it was the timeless tote..but it has a shorter chain ,right? maybe is it a fake?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zrXbuBtYK2s/Sj3BeP7UueI/AAAAAAAADqg/N2yY5X492AE/s1600-h/Immagine+3.png

does it exist??tia!


----------



## _soho

hello, I was wondering if anyone knows which decade/year this bag is from?

thanks in advance!

(click to enlarge)


----------



## shandram

I desperately need help identifying these 3 Chanel bags.  Thanks!


----------



## Nat

Hi and welcome. Unfortunately, these are all fake.

For future reference:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-use-format-post-500660-116.html#post12460984

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-88.html#post12460608

Thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

What is the serial number on the hologram sticker?



_soho said:


> hello, I was wondering if anyone knows which decade/year this bag is from?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> (click to enlarge)


----------



## Smoothoprter

queenbee80 said:


> Hi everybody I find this auction on Ebay and the seller said that it's genuine. Can anybody tell me something about this bag?
> 
> Thank you very much


 
CHANEL never made this bag.  This is a fake


----------



## _soho

Smoothoprter said:


> What is the serial number on the hologram sticker?



Unfortunately I don't have the hologram sticker, in fact I don't own any of the original packaging. The bag belonged to my aunt and is at least 10 years old (probably an understatement).


----------



## Bevyofpurses

can u guys help me ID this bag, its availability and cost..thanks so much!


----------



## thegraceful1

_soho said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the hologram sticker, in fact I don't own any of the original packaging. The bag belonged to my aunt and is at least 10 years old (probably an understatement).


 ^ Hologram sticker should be inside the bag (small sticker w/numbers)


----------



## thegraceful1

Bevyofpurses said:


> can u guys help me ID this bag, its availability and cost..thanks so much!


 
Nicole's bag is vintage and no longer avail., but Chanel resently released a similar size and it's called Maxi Flap, do a search for Maxi flap and you'll be able to see a picture and price.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

thanks graceful1 ur the best!


----------



## _soho

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ Hologram sticker should be inside the bag (small sticker w/numbers)



Ah right, thank you. It's *299069*


----------



## neeto

Herro!! Does anyone know the name of this puuuurse?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-100-Chanel...bags?hash=item3355807148&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## puremilk

HELLO ALL,
ANYONE HAVE EVER SEEN THIS CHANEL BEFORE? COULD YOU TELL ME THIS CHANEL FROM WHICH YEAR AND HER PRICE. THANKS!


----------



## bloodcurdling

Can you lovely ladies help me with this style and if it even exists? I found it while thrifting and just want to see if it was real or not. thanks!


----------



## 255medina

It looks fake.  It incorporates pieces of several different pieces.


----------



## puremilk

255medina said:


> It looks fake. It incorporates pieces of several different pieces.


 

but if it come with the receipt from the chanel boutique, is it still can be fake?

and what is "It incorporates pieces of several different pieces" mean?
sorry, i am new here.


----------



## burberryprncess

This style does not register in my head.  

what is "It incorporates pieces of several different pieces" mean?  -----I think she means different pieces from different bags.

Receipt can be faked.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I remember this style.  I want to say it's from 2006 or early 2007.  I don't remember the name off the top of my head.  I'll have to do a search.


----------



## Smoothoprter

It looks like it's from Fall 2006 Act 1:

Here is the Nordstrom lookbook.


----------



## Smoothoprter

_soho said:


> Ah right, thank you. It's *299069*


 
Updated information regarding Authenticity Numbers:

_8-digits----

_
13XXXXXX series - 2009
12XXXXXX series - 2008 - 2009
11XXXXXX series - 2006 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988

Early 0XXXXXX series hologram stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.


----------



## puremilk

Smoothoprter said:


> I remember this style. I want to say it's from 2006 or early 2007. I don't remember the name off the top of my head. I'll have to do a search.


 
so you mean chanel did have this bag, i'am so happy to hear that. i will so appreciate if you can tell me the name of this bag!
thank you!


----------



## Smoothoprter

puremilk said:


> so you mean chanel did have this bag, i'am so happy to hear that. i will so appreciate if you can tell me the name of this bag!
> thank you!


 
Please see that I posted a picture from the Nordstrom 2006 Fall Act 1 look book.


----------



## JessieRose

I know for a fact Chanel did make a similar style...I saw Avelle's outlet selling a similar style a few months ago.


----------



## puremilk

Smoothoprter said:


> It looks like it's from Fall 2006 Act 1:
> 
> Here is the Nordstrom lookbook.


 
thank you for your reference! there are two bags similar of mine, it make more reassuring. thanks again!


----------



## puremilk

JessieRose said:


> I know for a fact Chanel did make a similar style...I saw Avelle's outlet selling a similar style a few months ago.


 
good to know
is it in the white color?


----------



## Smoothoprter

puremilk said:


> thank you for your reference! there are two bags similar of mine, it make more reassuring. thanks again!


 
Yes, it looks like it was called "Pile Ou Face" which apparently translates to "heads or tails".


----------



## winnie_cutie

I have asked for this chanel bag before but i cant find the thread back. is it possible anyone can have a look again or show me my thread?

I have asked for the name and how much for it worths plus which collection is it and when it has been introduced? thanks


----------



## puremilk

Smoothoprter said:


> Yes, it looks like it was called "Pile Ou Face" which apparently translates to "heads or tails".


 

thanks a lot! you have been the most helpful !


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi girls please can you help me? i thought it was the timeless tote..but it has a shorter chain ,right? maybe is it a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zrXbuBtYK2s/Sj3BeP7UueI/AAAAAAAADqg/N2yY5X492AE/s1600-h/Immagine+3.png
> 
> does it exist??tia!


 
help


----------



## _soho

Smoothoprter said:


> Updated information regarding Authenticity Numbers:
> 
> Early 0XXXXXX series hologram stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Smoothoprter

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> help


 
It is a vintage grand shopping tote.


----------



## Smoothoprter

It's a timeless classic flap but unless you have the serial number I cannot help you with year.  I don't know that it had a name and I don't know what it would have retailed for.



winnie_cutie said:


> I have asked for this chanel bag before but i cant find the thread back. is it possible anyone can have a look again or show me my thread?
> 
> I have asked for the name and how much for it worths plus which collection is it and when it has been introduced? thanks


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Smoothoprter said:


> It is a vintage grand shopping tote.


 THANK YOU  so much


----------



## mooshgurl

Can anyone help with this one?  I just ordered it from Avelle.  Thanks!


----------



## Nat

mooshgurl said:


> Can anyone help with this one?  I just ordered it from Avelle.  Thanks!



This is the In and Out flap from Pre Fall 2008. Congratulations!


----------



## mooshgurl

Nat said:


> This is the In and Out flap from Pre Fall 2008. Congratulations!




Thank you!!


----------



## olesia

hi,help me please with the styles of these bags - their names and style &#8470;. I want to buy these bags, these are fakes, so I can't find real ones without the styles. Hope you can help me! Waiting for your replies


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i also wanted to add that this bag, in dark blue like taylor's, is still available at some chanel boutiques.  i think there are only a few left so hurry!


----------



## emma__nilsson

Can someone help me identify this vintage Chanel bag?
What is this model called, and from what year??
http://www.blocket.se/malmö/Orginal_markesvaskor_23602725.htm?ca=23_10&w=3


----------



## baby*

does anyone know what is this bags name? can i still get it in the stores?

http://img140.imageshack.us/i/kimkardashianoutshoppin.jpg/

http://img34.imageshack.us/i/kimkardashianoutshoppin.jpg/

and is this the vintage gst? noticed the chain is different
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/4291/nrichie015rk3.jpg


----------



## EnMoone

Hey people.
Can anyone identify this Chanel?
I found it at a danish hp like ebay. I am quite sure that it is real, but not 100 %...

Seller says that it is from 1988/89 and is has this number inside: 1582458


----------



## LadyRider

Hello there! I am just confused, what is the difference between the Jumbo classic and the Maxi classic? Why is there a Maxi that has a straight flap while others have a curved flap? Please help. Thanks!


----------



## winnie_cutie

Hello guys, I have posted the question to ask for this bag but I cant find the replied thread. Has anyone seen this thread? if yes, plz help me. If not,please help me to identify what is its name? how much for its cost and when was it made? what collection is it? thank you


----------



## Nat

winnie_cutie said:


> Hello guys, I have posted the question to ask for this bag but I cant find the replied thread. Has anyone seen this thread? if yes, plz help me. If not,please help me to identify what is its name? how much for its cost and when was it made? what collection is it? thank you



Your question has already been answered here


----------



## Nat

LadyRider said:


> Hello there! I am just confused, what is the difference between the Jumbo classic and the Maxi classic? Why is there a Maxi that has a straight flap while others have a curved flap? Please help. Thanks!



The Maxi is larger in size. The first version of the Maxi had a straight flap, the improved and current version looks more like the Jumbo and is actually called the Maxi Jumbo.


----------



## LadyRider

Nat said:


> The Maxi is larger in size. The first version of the Maxi had a straight flap, the improved and current version looks more like the Jumbo and is actually called the Maxi Jumbo.


Thank you so much for enlightening me on this one! 

Now I know what to buy next! It will be the Maxi Jumbo! (hehehehe)


----------



## wballoon

My hubby got me this early bday gift...
Does anybody know exact name of this model?  
I heard color is light beige...(the bottom picture is closer to the real color).


----------



## Smoothoprter

wballoon said:


> My hubby got me this early bday gift...
> Does anybody know exact name of this model?
> I heard color is light beige...(the bottom picture is closer to the real color).


 
It looks like the timeless classic east/west flap.


----------



## winnie_cutie

Smoothoprter said:


> It's a timeless classic flap but unless you have the serial number I cannot help you with year. I don't know that it had a name and I don't know what it would have retailed for.


 
Thank you. I will find out the seri number of this bag. Thank you


----------



## sweetpigtail

Anyone can help me identify this bag? I know the dimension is 14" x 11" x 6" and it has double silver chain. Thanks in advance





thanks


----------



## Smoothoprter

sweetpigtail said:


> Anyone can help me identify this bag? I know the dimension is 14" x 11" x 6" and it has double silver chain. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


 
It is a mademoiselle camera bag.


----------



## Twinklette

Bumping this - is this purse available anywhere other than directly from Chanel?  What other larger chains might carry this Chanel?  Thanks so much!


----------



## pro_shopper

NM, Bloomingdale's, Saks...I don't think that all the stores carry Chanel tho so you should call to check


----------



## UCDChick08

Hi everyone,

Can someone please tell me the name of this bag and which season it came out?
I saw this bag (in black) about 2 months ago and the SA told me that it has been discontinued for a long time. It was the only piece they had in the store but it was on display so I didn't buy it.
Now this bag is hunting me down.. I really want to get one. 

TIA!


----------



## pond23

^ I believe that that is the glazed lambskin classic flap with bijoux chain from Spring 2008.


----------



## OrangeFizz

Hopefully this hasn't already been asked, What color is this chanel, is it new, still available etc.


----------



## Biee

http://www.chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/audrina-patridge-chanel-purse.jpg

I really like the flap of the chanel bag unlike the other chanel clasps that they have. Can someone please identify this chanel bag for me?


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows the name of this style?







And is $ 657 a good price for the bag?


TIA!


----------



## missfortune

Really appreciate it!  I want a slouchy black with gold chain bag and I LOVE this one!  Thanks!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

missfortune said:


> Really appreciate it! I want a slouchy black with gold chain bag and I LOVE this one! Thanks!!!


 
^ That bag is from 2002, and no longer avail.


----------



## missfortune

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ That bag is from 2002, and no longer avail.



Boo!  Thanks for your help.  Of course I like all the bags that aren't available anymore.  so sad.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

What is the name of the bag Kim Kardashian is carrying in the screen 
shot?


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

What the name of this Chanel bag? Kim Kardashian is carrying it






photo credit: zimbio.com


----------



## pokieste

I would love to know what this bag is (fabric, size and price if possible?)


----------



## pokieste

I would love to know what this bag is (fabric, size and price if possible?)


----------



## thegraceful1

Lindsay_Levin said:


> What is the name of the bag Kim Kardashian is carrying in the screen
> shot?
> 
> View attachment 891887


 
Maxi Flap


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

^  Thanks.


----------



## thegraceful1

Lindsay_Levin said:


> What the name of this Chanel bag? Kim Kardashian is carrying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit: zimbio.com


^Is from the Mademoiselle Ligne
You can find more info. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/whatr-your-opinion-about-mademoiselle-ligne-w-pics-305765.html


----------



## chocococo

Hi THERE,

would anyone know if her bag in particular, is  caviar or lambskin? 
sorry, I don't have a pic with me.

many thanks!


----------



## calibabe742

im almost positive its caviar


----------



## thewelsh

Sorry about the pictures, my camera cords are missing (recently moved and the packers were not organized but thats another story) so these pictures were taken a while back. She has been to the Chanel spa and the store had a very large version of it. It is a reissue but the base of the bag is different to the classic. I was wondering if it had a specific name?


----------



## sjunky13

Mtallic blk reissue


----------



## katerynap

Hi ladies, I just bought this bag on ebay, totally in love! Would be interested to find out more about it, any info? thanks!

P.S. I can't insert picture for some reason, but may be you still can see a link? thanks again!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110434143224


----------



## pandora111

Hi, would anyone please tell me if Chanel has ever made small orange bags with leather handle like this?


----------



## medusagirl

i found this on the celebrity thread. i think i'm in love.


----------



## thegraceful1

pandora111 said:


> Hi, would anyone please tell me if Chanel has ever made small orange bags with leather handle like this?


 
Yes, this style was also made in Black, if you need to authenticate any Chanel bags, please post any other questions & pictures in this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-500660.html


----------



## nessieb00

Has anyone found out how to purchase it? and the pricing??!! ive been googlin with no results


----------



## glistenpearls

I can't remember the name, but I was at NM this morning and I actually did check out the price. It was over 3K. It is navy blue in color.


----------



## nessieb00

i would to get the exact name...its drivin me nuts...lol


----------



## pandora111

thank you



thegraceful1 said:


> Yes, this style was also made in Black, if you need to authenticate any Chanel bags, please post any other questions & pictures in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-500660.html


----------



## Radissen

What is this bag/style called?


----------



## kiwi_imut

Hi, I found this chanel tote bag in chanel store in Shanghai, China. But they sold out very fast. I had no chance to take a pic of it. It's a large chanel tote. Rectangle with a calfskin and the chain is crafted and it's dark silver metal. The shape is similar to the classic denim 31 collection http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=754502&d=1240620619 

but with no crosses and the color available are brown and black. they have the smaller size. do u gals know what's that? they said it's a fall winter collection

thanks!!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

I believe it is officially called the Origami flap.  It's a strange bag because it is very long and looks nothing like Taylor's bag (though it is definitely the same one).  Since it's lambskin the bag must stretch with use to become less hot dog shaped.


----------



## culgal

It sorta looks like the accordion flap, as opposed to the larger E/W one for $3150?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

^ah, that would explain it!  i also noticed that the flap on the hot dog shaped one is different.


----------



## culgal

Hot dog shaped one...heehee...


----------



## Brina

Which Chanel bag is Ashley Tisdale carrying?







It's quilted on the other side.


----------



## 0908811000

Hi Everyone ,

Do know this one Retail price ? CHANEL AGED JUMBO FLAP BAG IN METALLIC QUILTED CALFSKIN  i think the code is A37951  in 288 Jumbo or XL they called

Thank you so much


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

What's the name AND color of L. Lo's Chanel Bag? (photo cred: denimology.com)

denimology.co.uk/2009/09/-Lindsay_Lohan-denimocracy-of-nevermind-jeans-JT7.jpg


----------



## PharmDQueen

Item: Chanel Brown Caviar Leather Bag/Purse/Handbag
Listing number: 370264796970
Seller: fashionandu
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370264796970&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

Anyone know the name of this bag?  :?:  Thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

0908811000 said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Do know this one Retail price ? CHANEL AGED JUMBO FLAP BAG IN METALLIC QUILTED CALFSKIN i think the code is A37951 in 288 Jumbo or XL they called
> 
> Thank you so much


Check here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...of-your-reissues-and-reissue-wocs-313591.html


----------



## marg5

Can someone help me get the details on this bag?  Name, cost?  I'd like it preferably in blue.  Thanks!

http://www.99replica.com/chanel-2008-spring-black-p-3257.html


----------



## thegraceful1

Yikes..that's an ugly (version) fake bag, but the real bag is called: LAX Tote, please do a search, and you'll find the price.


----------



## veronica_ling

Hi ladies. i am totally confused with METALLIC Reissues. some are blingy, some are kind matte. like the latest (well, couple of months old now) Bronze and Gold Reissues... arent they rather MATTE but with a sheen? i would like to know if this is Blingy metallic (like the popular Red with GHW and Purple with SHW finishing) or matte metallic? or this is dark grey with a sheen rather than metallic. thanks so much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-2-55-Met...bags?hash=item3ca604aadd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## milleress

Hi all, could really do with someone's expertise........  This is a friend's bag she has just been given (from her mum who got from her friend!!!). "Authenticate this" forum has kindly okayed it as the real deal and have told me that Chanel didnt name their bags until 2005, we pretty much know/guess its vintage but other than that know zilch!!!

For info its, very dark navy blue with gold brasswear and a Chanel Tag on the zip.  Also is closed with a zip and has one open compartment inside and one zipped compartment inside, reading "Made in Italy".  Measures approximately 9"length x 8" height and 4" wide.

Any thoughts gratefully appreciated.  Thanks very much  x


----------



## our_song

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj109/christineei/tumblr_kqw2bf6kHg1qzaa0jo1_400.jpg

Hi, could anyone please identify this purse, the year of release and the approximate cost? Thanks!


----------



## milleress

Oops, sorry!  Think I posted this in the wrong place, duh!


----------



## milleress

Hi all, could really do with someone's expertise........ This is a friend's bag she has just been given (from her mum who got from her friend!!!). "Authenticate this" forum has kindly okayed it as the real deal and have told me that Chanel didnt name their bags until 2005, we pretty much know/guess its vintage but other than that know zilch!!!

For info its, very dark navy blue with gold brasswear and a Chanel Tag on the zip. Also is closed with a zip and has one open compartment inside and one zipped compartment inside, reading "Made in Italy". Measures approximately 9"length x 8" height and 4" wide.

Any thoughts gratefully appreciated. Thanks very much


----------



## Jokili

What is the name of this purse? Fake or not?


----------



## thegraceful1

Jokili said:


> View attachment 898998
> 
> 
> What is the name of this purse? Fake or not?


 
It looks like a Jersey? or lambskin? Flap (sorry pic. is small), for authenticity questions, please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-500660.html


----------



## thegraceful1

milleress said:


> Hi all, could really do with someone's expertise........ This is a friend's bag she has just been given (from her mum who got from her friend!!!). *"Authenticate this" forum has kindly okayed it as the real deal and have told me that Chanel didnt name their bags until 2005,* we pretty much know/guess its vintage but other than that know zilch!!!
> 
> For info its, very dark navy blue with gold brasswear and a Chanel Tag on the zip. Also is closed with a zip and has one open compartment inside and one zipped compartment inside, reading "Made in Italy". Measures approximately 9"length x 8" height and 4" wide.
> 
> Any thoughts gratefully appreciated. Thanks very much


 

^ This is true, other than been authentic, is just a quilted tote.


----------



## Jokili

*thegraceful1*,tnx.


----------



## milleress

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ This is true, other than been authentic, is just a quilted tote.


 
Thanks so much


----------



## thegraceful1

^^ You're welcome.


----------



## NAZ1

Hey Everyone!
Please help identify this Chanel.
Thank You!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280394322232&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Everlong

what is the name of this bag? dimensions? retail price?

thank you!


----------



## Jaded81

Hi can someone help me id the necklace that the girl on the left is wearing (the one without the black thing on the head)?


----------



## Jaded81

Whoops I forgot the picture


----------



## iluvluxe

help identify this bag!! 
it came up in another post, i searched the ref threads but couldnt find any info. 
Thanks in Adv!


----------



## erintaylor

Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks!


----------



## higgledybp

Dear All,
does anyone recognise this bag? It is said to be from the 09A collection, serial no. 129xxxxx.

It is described as "Bordeaux Patent Leather Classic Flap Bag".

But the photo doesn't look like "bordeaux" color at all. Maybe it's the lighting? Or is the color really orangey like that??

Does anyone know if this bag is indeed patent leather? Or is it patent vinyl? 

Any estimation of how much the retail price is? (This is 12".)

Thank you so much!


----------



## AmourCouture

Hi all!  I was wondering if anyone knew the name of this Chanel, the original price (ballpark) and the approx date of production.  Thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350260738230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## milleress

Hi, was wondering if someone could help me ID this bag..... Also, if anyone knows what it roughly retailed at and what year it came out that would be fantastic! Thanks so much . x


----------



## milleress

Hi again, another one I could do with some help with please  Thank you.....


----------



## milleress

Hhhmmmm, not sure the pictures I'm attaching are great, sorry if they're useless.  Here's another one please   TIAx


----------



## milleress

Last one I promise...... thanks again very much x


----------



## theriver

Apologies if I am years behind, but I love Liu Wen's bag in this shot and need it in my life.
http://jakandjil.com/blog/?p=3017#comments
Please help me identify it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bagfansgarden

milleress said:


> Hi, was wondering if someone could help me ID this bag..... Also, if anyone knows what it roughly retailed at and what year it came out that would be fantastic! Thanks so much . x


 
I think it is around $800 plain


----------



## milleress

bagfansgarden said:


> I think it is around $800 plain


 
Thanks so much .


----------



## milleress

Hi, I have another I could really do with your expert eyes on .  Again, any info gratefully received...... TIA x


----------



## Choo_Freaky

can someone help me out with this purse, what is the style or what season it is from.


----------



## DiorHomme

I found this bag online and I really REALLY like it, but I don't know how big this bag is and therefore I don't know if I could wear this (me being a petite 5.10" guy). It looks like a well proportioned sports bag but I need to know for sure. Does anyone have this bag/know it's size or have a picture of this bag 'in action' ??? Or some more info about this bag? Many thanks!!!


----------



## -Sophia

anyone ID the chanel Bag Nikki Reed is carrying????


----------



## Smoothoprter

-Sophia said:


> anyone ID the chanel Bag Nikki Reed is carrying????


 
It's some sort of vintage camera bag.


----------



## Haylee

what size is her bag?
celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/ashley-tisdale-10139-1.jpg


----------



## jgarfieldk

Hello!

Could you tell me about the bag below, please? The name, material, year, and so on. 

Thank you VERY much!

http://www.cocolux.co.kr/product/pro_info.asp?guFlag=&strFlag=&prodNo=ChaB091008_10&viewFlag=&pageNm=index.asp


----------



## myminimee

hi! I'm new to this forum and i love chanel. 
could anyone please let me know the name of the purse (see attachment) and what year/season it came out. i got it at NM recently - a couple of weeks ago- but was in a hurry so i didn't get a chance to ask what it's called. i dont see it online as part of the 2009 fall/winter, spring, or paris/moscou collection.

it's beige lambskin flap shoulder bag with gold leather piping, gold twisted CC metal, and goldtone hardware

TIA!


----------



## jgarfieldk

Hello.

I got the name of the bag.  It's a 2.55 large accordian tote. 

Still wondering if it's metallic or distressed? 

Thank you for your help!




jgarfieldk said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you tell me about the bag below, please? The name, material, year, and so on.
> 
> Thank you VERY much!
> 
> http://www.cocolux.co.kr/product/pr...odNo=ChaB091008_10&viewFlag=&pageNm=index.asp


----------



## oliviaoiknine

Hi found this bag online and dont know whats its called can anyone help me out!
need to find name and dimensions?
Thanks

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_S13IAXj6s_k/SnmJbU5GgnI/AAAAAAAAMYY/pBWkHHQaJkY/chanel-bag(a+)-108.JPG


----------



## T20

Hi everyone
I want your help to ID a channel bag style or name to me
I was this bag once and I like it I look every ware so I may know the name or the style but nothing hope you can help me the bag I casual looking its was black leather with few blings it was to simple but I love I draw a little sketch for the bag sorry its not great hope someone can help me from what season is this bag

the bag remind me of this bag from "paris-moscou" .

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## nighteyes

Is it this one? 






"MIRRORS" TOTE LAMB BLACK $2750, posted by Nat

I found it in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-paris-moscou-pieces-here-470013.html

Lol I dunno, just a wild guess. Your sketch could be any Chanel tote!


----------



## AmourCouture

jgarfieldk said:


> Hello.
> 
> I got the name of the bag. It's a 2.55 large accordian tote.
> 
> Still wondering if it's metallic or distressed?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 
Your link is broken.


----------



## AmourCouture

oliviaoiknine said:


> Hi found this bag online and dont know whats its called can anyone help me out!
> need to find name and dimensions?
> Thanks
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_S13IAXj6s_k/SnmJbU5GgnI/AAAAAAAAMYY/pBWkHHQaJkY/chanel-bag(a+)-108.JPG


 
That appears to be a stock photo which points to counterfeit.  I wouldn't buy it.  

I don't know the name offhand.


----------



## habanerita

*I believe that is part of the Constructivism Ligne......came in a hobo with the same gold piping and CC's.in red, black and I believe white...Not sure if it was late 2008 or early 2009.....very soft and very pretty bag, Congratulations.*




myminimee said:


> hi! I'm new to this forum and i love chanel.
> could anyone please let me know the name of the purse (see attachment) and what year/season it came out. i got it at NM recently - a couple of weeks ago- but was in a hurry so i didn't get a chance to ask what it's called. i dont see it online as part of the 2009 fall/winter, spring, or paris/moscou collection.
> 
> it's beige lambskin flap shoulder bag with gold leather piping, gold twisted CC metal, and goldtone hardware
> 
> TIA!


----------



## thegraceful1

oliviaoiknine said:


> Hi found this bag online and dont know whats its called can anyone help me out!
> need to find name and dimensions?
> Thanks
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_S13IAXj6s_k/SnmJbU5GgnI/AAAAAAAAMYY/pBWkHHQaJkY/chanel-bag(a+)-108.JPG


 
^Pics. posted is a fake bag, but the authentic bag is from the 2006 Paris/New York ligne and no longer avail.


----------



## thegraceful1

DiorHomme said:


> I found this bag online and I really REALLY like it, but I don't know how big this bag is and therefore I don't know if I could wear this (me being a petite 5.10" guy). It looks like a well proportioned sports bag but I need to know for sure. Does anyone have this bag/know it's size or have a picture of this bag 'in action' ??? Or some more info about this bag? Many thanks!!!


 
Please check here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...st-your-paris-biarritz-ligne-here-407997.html


----------



## thegraceful1

milleress said:


> Hi, I have another I could really do with your expert eyes on . Again, any info gratefully received...... TIA x


 
This a denim flap, dont know if it is authentic or not, for authenticity questions, please post pics. of the hologram sticker, made in tab, on this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-500660.html


----------



## thegraceful1

erintaylor said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 901306


 
Wallet on a Chain (WOC)


----------



## oliviaoiknine

AmourCouture said:


> That appears to be a stock photo which points to counterfeit.  I wouldn't buy it.
> 
> I don't know the name offhand.



Thanks ya just realized it is a counterfeit! When I got sent more pictures.


----------



## AmourCouture

oliviaoiknine said:


> Thanks ya just realized it is a counterfeit! When I got sent more pictures.


 
Glad you didn't buy it!  Good idea to avoid anything with stock photos!


----------



## jgarfieldk

AmourCouture said:


> Your link is broken.


 
Oops. Thanks. Let me try again...

I know the name of this bag. 

Can I get some information on the finish and material of this specific bag below, please, if it's possible to tell from pictures? 

Also please tell me when this style first came out and if it is discontiuned. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

I am looking ard and cant seems to find the time for this bag and the price.. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ladysarah

small 'vintage' looking distressed leather quilted double flap with tweed. Its from this collection I think. Does it ring any bells from anyone or do you own it?


----------



## habanerita

The finish is a  wet look black, it is I believe a new metallic like finish on lambskin but not absolutely positive.  It is lined in black leather, I am attaching a picture I just  received from my SA who has this bag in black in stock. If you are looking for it, pm me for details.........GL





jgarfieldk said:


> Oops. Thanks. Let me try again...
> 
> I know the name of this bag.
> 
> Can I get some information on the finish and material of this specific bag below, please, if it's possible to tell from pictures?
> 
> Also please tell me when this style first came out and if it is discontiuned.
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## missb

Hi Chanel ladies,

Can you help me with the names of these 2 bags? I measured the size and they both are the same, 11" (28cm) x 6.5" and diameter is 3". Both serial numbers start with 11. 







Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## NanamiRyu

jgarfieldk said:


> Oops. Thanks. Let me try again...
> 
> I know the name of this bag.
> 
> Can I get some information on the finish and material of this specific bag below, please, if it's possible to tell from pictures?
> 
> Also please tell me when this style first came out and if it is discontiuned.
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
It's "supposed" to be distressed calfskin with metallic finish.  That specific style was released for f/w 08.  However, I'd say be extra cautious if you are thinking of buying from that site.


----------



## NanamiRyu

missb said:


> Hi Chanel ladies,
> 
> Can you help me with the names of these 2 bags? I measured the size and they both are the same, 11" (28cm) x 6.5" and diameter is 3". Both serial numbers start with 11.
> 
> View attachment 910872
> 
> 
> View attachment 910873
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!


 
I think they are both called Coco's Croco. They are just made of different material, with the first being satin and the second one of jersey.


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Can someone please tell me the name of this bag - it is Chanel because I saw a close up of the CNN anchor wearing it in Atlantan magazine...

Is it an LE?  Price and year?

Thanks!


----------



## missb

NanamiRyu said:


> I think they are both called Coco's Croco. They are just made of different material, with the first being satin and the second one of jersey.



Thank you so much!


----------



## jgarfieldk

habanerita said:


> The finish is a wet look black, it is I believe a new metallic like finish on lambskin but not absolutely positive. It is lined in black leather, I am attaching a picture I just received from my SA who has this bag in black in stock. If you are looking for it, pm me for details.........GL


 
habanerita! Thank you SO much. 
You're really great!


----------



## jgarfieldk

NanamiRyu said:


> It's "supposed" to be distressed calfskin with metallic finish. That specific style was released for f/w 08. However, I'd say be extra cautious if you are thinking of buying from that site.


 
Thank you for your help, NanamiRyu!

BTW, do you know the reseller shop called "cocolux" from Korea? Seems like you have a specific reason to warn me about the site. Just curious. 

I'll be careful!  Thanks again! 
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## sbelle

Hi!

If you post your question in this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


someone will be able to help you indentify the bag.


----------



## MichaelJr1186

It's definitely a chanel bag. btw your avy kinda creeps me lol


----------



## kkayc

Looks like a modern chain bag.


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Anyone ? 





inlovewithvuitt said:


> I am looking ard and cant seems to find the time for this bag and the price.. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## quality bags

Hi All,

Can someone tell me the style and price of this bag? Thanks


----------



## clevername1000

Anybody know much about this one?  Thanks.


----------



## thegraceful1

clevername1000 said:


> Anybody know much about this one? Thanks.


^ this bag came out in early 2000's (2001-2003), it was also done in white w/ black accents.


----------



## clevername1000

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ this bag came out in early 2000's (2001-2003), it was also done in white w/ black accents.


 
Any idea of original retail and what it might go for on ebay now?  Haven't seen before in my search of 45 pages of completed listings...!


----------



## thegraceful1

clevername1000 said:


> Any idea of original retail and what it might go for on ebay now? Haven't seen before in my search of 45 pages of completed listings...!


 
I haven't see any of these bags listed on ebay in a whilte, but they do pop up once in a while, I used own the black/white version, and I think I had paid back then under $2k, I dont know about reselling prices. HTH.


----------



## clevername1000

Would someone please identify this bag - name, year, original price, etc?

thanks in advance!  

Valerie


----------



## thegraceful1

clevername1000 said:


> Would someone please identify this bag - name, year, original price, etc?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> Valerie


 
Is this your bag?....pictured bag is a fake bag. if you have any authenticity questions, please post them in the "Authenticed This Thread"


----------



## clevername1000

thegraceful1 said:


> Is this your bag?....pictured bag is a fake bag. if you have any authenticity questions, please post them in the "Authenticed This Thread"


 
Nope - bag is on Craigslist.  Authenticate thread would have been next stop!  Thanks for your help.

Valerie

p.s.  Graceful1, you are the person who filled me in on the red and white Chanel - do you have any idea of original pricing for it?

thanks so much!


----------



## thegraceful1

clevername1000 said:


> Nope - bag is on Craigslist. Authenticate thread would have been next stop! Thanks for your help.
> 
> Valerie
> 
> p.s. Graceful1, *you are the person who filled me in on the red and white Chanel - do you have any idea of original pricing for it?*
> 
> thanks so much!


 
You're welcome

^^Do you mean *Beige and Red bag*?, is so I had already answered you (read above post#1449)


----------



## clevername1000

thegraceful1 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> ^^Do you mean *Beige and Red bag*?, is so I had already answered you (read above post#1449)


 

Oopsie.  You sure did!  Thanks!  Are HTH your initials?  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## MissCL

Can someone help me to identify this chanel:


----------



## myminimee

inlovewithvuitt said:


> Anyone ?


 
the style looks like the one my sis-in-law has. she got hers for around 
2000 USD


----------



## sherryloh

Hi,

I am a newbie when in comes to chanel and stumble upon a possible good find. Just want to ask if you think it is worth it?



This piece is going for about $200 plus it will take about $150 to do a full redye to restore it. Do you think this is worth it? Is it a classic? I know nothing except that the classic is the 2.55


----------



## sherryloh

there;s this one too.
don't know which I should get?
both are about the same price although this is about $300 + $150 to fix.




Do you think this is worth it and if it is a classic? I could put in a best offer and if you think it is expensive, then let me know what price it should go for? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sherryloh

really hope you can tell me what are the names of these bags and if they are a classic worth collecting?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi experts...

I have a Chanel Black 2.55 Reissue 226 with Gunmetal HW that needs to go to a new home,  but I have no idea of what year it is to list.

I'm a Balenciaga girl, and there are tons of ways to distinguish between the years due to hardware, tags, etc. for Bals.

Is there similar ways to ascertain the specific year for the re-issue?

Here's a link to the photos:

http://s815.photobucket.com/albums/zz79/dizzywizzy_pics/CHNL 226/


Thanks!


----------



## habanerita

Under the Authenticate thread in  the Chanel Forum there is a thread that describes how to date a bag from the hologram number.  





dizzywizzy said:


> Hi experts...
> 
> I have a Chanel Black 2.55 Reissue 226 with Gunmetal HW that needs to go to a new home, but I have no idea of what year it is to list.
> 
> I'm a Balenciaga girl, and there are tons of ways to distinguish between the years due to hardware, tags, etc. for Bals.
> 
> Is there similar ways to ascertain the specific year for the re-issue?
> 
> Here's a link to the photos:
> 
> http://s815.photobucket.com/albums/zz79/dizzywizzy_pics/CHNL 226/
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dizzywizzy

habanerita said:


> Under the Authenticate thread in  the Chanel Forum there is a thread that describes how to date a bag from the hologram number.



Ok, great, thank you!!!


----------



## bcbggirl

Hi ladies,
This is Lo Bosworth's (the one on the left) bag
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/WCtbhd6dYwT/Lauren+Conrad+Lo+Bosworth+Out+Club+Deluxe/AwOavOse9C1/Lauren+Conrad

I know what kind of bag this is, but I'm bad at sizes; I'm guessing 226 or 225?  Can you ladies verify?

TIA!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

bcbggirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> This is Lo Bosworth's (the one on the left) bag
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/WCtb...rth+Out+Club+Deluxe/AwOavOse9C1/Lauren+Conrad
> 
> I know what kind of bag this is, but I'm bad at sizes; I'm guessing 226 or 225? Can you ladies verify?
> 
> TIA!!!


 
It looks like a 226


----------



## DolceGrapefruit

Hello!  
I have had this bag authenticated, but I was wondering if someone could help with the name of it?  I read that the vintage bags weren't named, but I had heard that this one is still being made (don't know if that's true or not).  I need to sell this bad boy  so any information is greatly appreciated.  

Thanks in Advance!

Oh yeah, also, it is 11" x 8" x 5"


----------



## thegraceful1

DolceGrapefruit said:


> Hello!
> I have had this bag authenticated, but I was wondering if someone could help with the name of it? *I read that the vintage bags weren't named*, but *I had heard that this one is still being made (don't know if that's true or not).* I need to sell this bad boy  so any information is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Oh yeah, also, it is 11" x 8" x 5"


 
No name (vintage) , and is no longer being made.


----------



## juls73

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130337887871&_trkparms=tab=Bidding#ht_1775wt_957

pls help me authenticate this chanel bag on ebay!
thanks in advance!


----------



## thegraceful1

juls73 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130337887871&_trkparms=tab=Bidding#ht_1775wt_957
> 
> pls help me authenticate this chanel bag on ebay!
> thanks in advance!


 
Please post your question here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-518933.html


----------



## DolceGrapefruit

Thank you so much for your quick reply!

Sorry, one last thing...  Is this lambskin?


----------



## guancia

Can someone please help me! I don't know if this is even authentic, but any info on these items I would be completely grateful. I really need all the help that I can get on these items.

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture064.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture065.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture067.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture056.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture055.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture072.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture073.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture079.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture081.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture080.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture069.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture070.jpg


----------



## l|ndsEy

Can anyone please assist me in the style code of this bag? Im from Melbourne, and my friend is helping to get this bag from Paris on behalf of me. Hence, i need the right details. 

I understand from the forum here that this bag is called East West Timeless Classic Flap?? but when i called the SA in Paris, Avenue Montaigne, she doesnt seem to know what am i saying?? i thought the style code for this item is A 35371? ( i extracted this from the reference library); but she told me that this model is few years ago. 

Can anyone please let me know or confirm with me, the style code or name and the dimension of this bag?

Thanks


----------



## bellem

can some1 help me id this bag?
thanks


----------



## piwykit

Does anyone know what this Chanel piece is supposed to be? It is a black caviar (lambskin lined) bifold wallet, but there are no credit card slots. Kinda looks like a checkbook wallet, but is too big. Yen wallet?? Any clue on date? 

 7.75" x 4.5"


----------



## piwykit

hmm more pics would be helpful huh LOL


----------



## thegraceful1

Check this link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-chanel-please-read-me-first-chanel-basics-421160.html

or this one:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-leather-goods-thread-photos-only-313870.html


----------



## thegraceful1

guancia said:


> Can someone please help me! I don't know if this is even authentic, but any info on these items I would be completely grateful. I really need all the help that I can get on these items.
> 
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture064.jpg
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture065.jpg
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture067.jpg
> 
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture056.jpg
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture055.jpg
> 
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture072.jpg
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture073.jpg
> 
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture079.jpg
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture081.jpg
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture080.jpg
> 
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture069.jpg
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn167/guancia/Picture070.jpg


 

Authenticity questions you should be posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-518933.html


----------



## thegraceful1

bellem said:


> can some1 help me id this bag?
> thanks


 
^This a Bucket Style Tote from 2005-2006


----------



## guancia

thegraceful1 said:


> Authenticity questions you should be posted here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-518933.html


 
I will post on there too. But does anyone know the name of these items. I'm fairly confident that they are authentic, but have no idea about them.


----------



## doublenn

hey guys,

the picture attached came from the chanel website, it's one of the images that scroll in the "accessories" page. The purse I'm asking about is the one all the way to the right, the large pink messenger style bag. The one listed on the website seems smaller than that, and I was also wondering when it would become available/how much it would cost.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## clevername1000

Hi,

Anyone have an idea of what this bag is called and the vintage?  I think the hologram sticker starts "13.." and it's obviously not new.

Thanks much.


----------



## MissCL

MissCL said:


> Can someone help me to identify this chanel:



anyone?


----------



## sflores719

I'm totally in love with this bag!! Does anyone know the name of it? Possibly the price???


----------



## sherryloh

Hi there, my sister got this from a private sale and has 3 questions:
1) Is this authentic?
2) What is it called and any other information/history about this bag?
We are both newbies to Chanel and any info would help.
3) The retail price and what we should have paid for it? We got it for slightly over $450 without authenticating...yikes!

TIA!


----------



## cassieknight

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26841770@N08/4035807081/sizes/m/

It's like an oversize doctor bag, with a zip, and CC quilted interior, canvas lining. I also have a tan caviar 2.55 and a black quilted satchel that are in excellent condition, which leads me to believe this is a pretty current one, right?!
can anyone tell me how old this bag is and what it originally retailed for? thanks!


----------



## erikaleidoscope

i'm pretty sure they're old but i want to know what these pair of sunglasses are called! and i love mary kate [:


----------



## mzedith

can anyone help me with this bag? also find a modeling pic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-CC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5883f12e2b

(is auction link allow?, not mine)


----------



## suzylyy

hi dear .. its was the 1st i post here...
i hv a question that hope anyone can help

my fr want to sell me a chanel tote, but i cant find any matching at website ..
i only can found that black color its name 'surpique carryalls' .
could anyone tell me wats its this model and price ?? 

really thanks ~


----------



## nighteyes

Try posting in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## hoamechua

Hi,
I saw this bag in a store today in black. Please tell me what is the name of this bag, what year was it made, and how much was its price?

Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-FLAP-BEI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149f68414


----------



## chcdds

Hi,
Does anyone happen to know this style A23028Y03037?


----------



## NanamiRyu

l|ndsEy said:


> Can anyone please assist me in the style code of this bag? Im from Melbourne, and my friend is helping to get this bag from Paris on behalf of me. Hence, i need the right details.
> 
> I understand from the forum here that this bag is called East West Timeless Classic Flap?? but when i called the SA in Paris, Avenue Montaigne, she doesnt seem to know what am i saying?? i thought the style code for this item is A 35371? ( i extracted this from the reference library); but she told me that this model is few years ago.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know or confirm with me, the style code or name and the dimension of this bag?
> 
> Thanks



I believe they call that size a baguette in Europe.


----------



## NanamiRyu

doublenn said:


> hey guys,
> 
> the picture attached came from the chanel website, it's one of the images that scroll in the "accessories" page. The purse I'm asking about is the one all the way to the right, the large pink messenger style bag. The one listed on the website seems smaller than that, and I was also wondering when it would become available/how much it would cost.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's already out and readily available. I forget exact price but it was pretty much in the same price range as the leather classic flaps.


----------



## NanamiRyu

sflores719 said:


> I'm totally in love with this bag!! Does anyone know the name of it? Possibly the price???



This style is a hobo flap from Bubble Quilt line.  But to be even more specific, that particular bag in the pic is from 09 prefall, also known as Paris Moscou collection. It's about $3000.


----------



## Jaded81

Ladies, 

Does anyone have a clue which Chanel Tweed this Olsen twin is wearing??? I LOVE IT! Not sure if this jacket on Bonanzle is the same one??? THANKS!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/penn...el_Tweed_Jacket_Navy_Blue_amp_White_Sz_38_NWT


----------



## nvchampagne

Hi* Jaded81*, I have exactly the same jacket - it's from 07A.  It is not the same as the one on Bonanzle.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Jaded81

OMG really? You lucky girl! 

Would it be possible to trouble you for more details and some pictures of the jacket + model number? Also, do you know what colours are used in the jacket? I am seriously in love with this jacket!!! Oohh and modelling pics!!!!


----------



## nvchampagne

Here is the model number:  P31698V21843


----------



## Jaded81

THANKS N!!!

so it is 07A P31698V21843??


----------



## Jaded81

Wonder if anyone knows what jacket that Bonanzle listing is...


----------



## nvchampagne

Yes, that's the number


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks N!!!


----------



## Jaded81

I am totally obsessed with Tweed jackets at the moment. Can anyone help ID this jacket worn by Mira?


----------



## Jaded81

And this one....


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry mods! Should have posted these here instead!! SORRY!


----------



## clevername1000

Can anyone tell me the name and year of this bag?  And the retail?

Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

Can you please tell me when this was made? Also, the measurements are 12 1/2" x 9" x 3 1/2".  Is this considered a jumbo or maxi?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

What bag is Kim Kardashian holding in this picture? (credit: celebrity-gossip.net)

celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/kim-kardashian-10239-22.JPG


----------



## prettypink120

not sure of the name but saw it at NM.


----------



## erikaleidoscope

these sunglasses say CHANEL PARIS, PARIS CHANEL.
thanks [:


----------



## thegraceful1

^This is the older version of a jumbo flap, and in regards of what year this jumbo was made, you'll find the answer in here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html





tigertrixie said:


> Can you please tell me when this was made? Also, the measurements are 12 1/2" x 9" x 3 1/2". Is this considered a jumbo or maxi? Thanks for your help!


----------



## thegraceful1

hoamechua said:


> Hi,
> I saw this bag in a store today in black. Please tell me what is the name of this bag, what year was it made, and how much was its price?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-FLAP-BEI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149f68414


 

^ This bag is from 2006-2007, and is from the Ritz ligne, more pics. here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-ritz-62352.html


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks so much!


----------



## newfoundland

Hi. This is my first time posting in this thread, so hopefully I'm doing everything right. 

Attached are two photos of a new-to-me bag I just received and had authenticated. It's about 11x9x3 inches, with a 46 inch leather strap. Has a leather tassle attached to the zipper.

Any idea if there's a particular name to this bag (and the years it was produced)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## planetger

Hi experts, 

Please help me to identify this:

Is this a WOC?

Colour: Baby Blue
Material: Leather
Metail Chain with lined leather
Style: Shoulder Carry
other details: Flap closure
6 cards compartment
2 zipper compartment
2 notes compartment

Measurements:
W: 7.9" x H: 5.1" x D: 1.7"


http://ezpics.novia.com.sg/images/85nceokb8tz7h7pua0k.jpg

http://ezpics.novia.com.sg/images/2avu52i62ozsnrzaxzo.jpg


http://ezpics.novia.com.sg/images/e98tl3qjo3e6wahrgxr.jpg

http://ezpics.novia.com.sg/images/jv509aeo8xv7tj62du81.jpg


----------



## Bunkie

Can someone please help me identify this Chanel? If possible, if you can include year of release, line/model name and approximate retail price, that'd be SO helpful... Thank you!!


----------



## CarrieB

I've just bought my second Chanel bag but I don't know if it has a name or even how old it is. It is black lambskin with a tortoise shell link handle and front fasten. Can anyone help? 
Sorry the pics are a little dark


----------



## CarrieB

OK, let's try those pics again!


----------



## sndypchez

If anyone has/knows any info on these, i'd greatly appreciate it!  I'm specifically looking for the style numbers, prices and addt'l photos of the insides of the wallets.  TIA!!

**3rd photo borrowed from another TPF'er


----------



## thegraceful1

planetger said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Please help me to identify this:
> 
> Is this a WOC?
> 
> Colour: Baby Blue
> Material: Leather
> Metail Chain with lined leather
> Style: Shoulder Carry
> other details: Flap closure
> 6 cards compartment
> 2 zipper compartment
> 2 notes compartment
> 
> Measurements:
> W: 7.9" x H: 5.1" x D: 1.7"
> 
> 
> http://ezpics.novia.com.sg/images/85nceokb8tz7h7pua0k.jpg
> 
> http://ezpics.novia.com.sg/images/2avu52i62ozsnrzaxzo.jpg
> 
> 
> http://ezpics.novia.com.sg/images/e98tl3qjo3e6wahrgxr.jpg
> 
> http://ezpics.novia.com.sg/images/jv509aeo8xv7tj62du81.jpg


 
^Yes it is.


----------



## chcdds

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know what a SAC CLASS DERIV chanel purse is supposed to look like? The color is C2516 Noir 94305/poudr 21012.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

Bunkie said:


> Can someone please help me identify this Chanel? If possible, if you can include year of release, line/model name and approximate retail price, that'd be SO helpful... Thank you!!


 

Perfect Day bag - 2007  (I dont remember the retail price)


----------



## mowzz

dear experts,

would you please help me to identify this Chanel, the name of the purse and maybe the year it was released? could it be a mini Leo??

thank you so much for your time and help in advance!!


----------



## Bunkie

thank you!! 


thegraceful1 said:


> Perfect Day bag - 2007  (I dont remember the retail price)


----------



## Tooomz

I love the black tote pictured in pws22's family portrait here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/post-your-chanel-family-portait-60555-155.html#post12947425

Can anyone let me know what it's called?


----------



## blazedog

Does anyone recognize this Chanel -- it could be the angle but it doesn't like quite like a classic flap.

Picture is from the Sartorialist.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Tooomz said:


> I love the black tote pictured in pws22's family portrait here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/post-your-chanel-family-portait-60555-155.html#post12947425
> 
> Can anyone let me know what it's called?


 
It's a tote from line called "Sensual."  I think it came out for 09C.


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

sndypchez said:


> If anyone has/knows any info on these, i'd greatly appreciate it!  I'm specifically looking for the style numbers, prices and addt'l photos of the insides of the wallets.  TIA!!
> 
> **3rd photo borrowed from another TPF'er



Hmmm why does that third wallet looks exactly like mine? 

Haha cuz it's mine! 

Just wondering where did you get the pic from? Anyway I put pics of my wallet on the *Chanel Wallets & sm leather goods Thread* : 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ather-goods-thread-photos-only-313870-11.html

Anyway here's more info:

Bought from Chanel Ngee Ann City, Singapore for SGD$1180.

Model: A31509Y01588 PORTE BIL MON NOIR 94305

And the pics...


----------



## milodrinker

love the camelia wallets!


----------



## sndypchez

*SarahSheilaRae* - Thanks and I hope you don't mind me posting your photo!  I found an older posting but closed out the window before I realized I needed to write who's picture it was from, so I just wrote that blurb "borrowed from anothet TPF'er"!  Anyway, do you use that wallet often?  I like that it's a bifold wallet but i'm afraid it might be a little too long for me and if I were to use it with my medium/large flap that it might not fit.  Have you had any issues with its size?

I guess I should also specify..I'm looking for prices in US dollars.  Thanks!!



SarahSheilaRae said:


> Hmmm why does that third wallet looks exactly like mine?
> 
> Haha cuz it's mine!
> 
> Just wondering where did you get the pic from? Anyway I put pics of my wallet on the *Chanel Wallets & sm leather goods Thread* :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ather-goods-thread-photos-only-313870-11.html
> 
> Anyway here's more info:
> 
> Bought from Chanel Ngee Ann City, Singapore for SGD$1180.
> 
> Model: A31509Y01588 PORTE BIL MON NOIR 94305
> 
> And the pics...


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

sndypchez said:


> *SarahSheilaRae* - Thanks and I hope you don't mind me posting your photo!  I found an older posting but closed out the window before I realized I needed to write who's picture it was from, so I just wrote that blurb "borrowed from anothet TPF'er"!  Anyway, do you use that wallet often?  I like that it's a bifold wallet but i'm afraid it might be a little too long for me and if I were to use it with my medium/large flap that it might not fit.  Have you had any issues with its size?
> 
> I guess I should also specify..I'm looking for prices in US dollars.  Thanks!!



*sndypchez* no worries babe...I was just clowning around...  Yeah I'm using the Chanel wallet now. In fact sold off my Prada long wallet for this baby. It's a tad broader and only have 8 credit card slots, but I have no problems or issues with it's size. 

It's able to fit in my Jumbo Flap nicely! 

Am afraid I'm not sure about the US prices. Sorry can't be of much help there!


----------



## minababe

two new bag of the chanel cocoon collection.
can someone told me the name and the prices???


----------



## shibumiflowers

Hi everyone: 

The following is a link to a bag I just got.  I don't know the name, style/model, year, leather, or anything about it.  Can you help?  Thanks.

http://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af301/shibumiflowers/Chanel satchel/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## clevername1000

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the world of Chanel bag addiction - can you please identify this bag for me?

Thanks!


----------



## clevername1000

And then there's this one, which I have a feeling isn't real...:

Muchas Gracias


----------



## midg613

Can someone tell me anything about this bag...season and name?..thanks
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5395242


----------



## thegraceful1

clevername1000 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the world of Chanel bag addiction - can you please identify this bag for me?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a Chevron Style bowler from 2006


----------



## thegraceful1

clevername1000 said:


> And then there's this one, which I have a feeling isn't real...:
> 
> Muchas Gracias


 
You are right, is not.


----------



## thegraceful1

midg613 said:


> Can someone tell me anything about this bag...season and name?..thanks
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5395242


 
Diamond Stitch Tote, more info. here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-diamond-stitch-44180.html


----------



## thegraceful1

shibumiflowers said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> The following is a link to a bag I just got. I don't know the name, style/model, year, leather, or anything about it. Can you help? Thanks.
> 
> http://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af301/shibumiflowers/Chanel satchel/?albumview=slideshow


 

*07A* = 2007 Fall collection and is a boston bag from the Timeless Classic, more info. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...es-of-misc-classic-chanel-pieces-44253-5.html


----------



## midg613

thegraceful1 said:


> Diamond Stitch Tote, more info. here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-diamond-stitch-44180.html




Thanks...your help was greatly appreciated.  Now all I have to do is pay..and wait patiently for it to arrive.


----------



## clevername1000

thegraceful1 said:


> It's a Chevron Style bowler from 2006


 

Thanks!  Someone has one for sale for $950 - what do you think of the price?


----------



## clevername1000

thegraceful1 said:


> You are right, is not.


 

Thanks for this, too...


----------



## devilkwang

please identify this chanel handbag for me http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418643
I must make a decision today.


----------



## msy926

Hi, it's too hard for me to figure out this bag's name and from which collection it came.
If you have any ideas, please please help me!


----------



## katie_manx

Dear Experts, I saw this bag on a website for preloved bags and cannot figure out what it is. Could you help me, please? Thank you!

http://www.handbag.com.sg/page1/c1p5.html


----------



## clevername1000

katie_manx said:


> Dear Experts, I saw this bag on a website for preloved bags and cannot figure out what it is. Could you help me, please? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.handbag.com.sg/page1/c1p5.html


 

I'm new at this, but I'm guessing it's vintage and doesn't have a particular name...


----------



## thegraceful1

clevername1000 said:


> Thanks! Someone has one for sale for $950 - what do you think of the price?


^Price is fair, retail was $1225-1295 (around that)


----------



## thegraceful1

devilkwang said:


> please identify this chanel handbag for me http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418643
> I must make a decision today.


 
^Which bag?,please post pics., that website show a bunch of bags.


----------



## clevername1000

thegraceful1 said:


> ^Price is fair, retail was $1225-1295 (around that)


 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## katie_manx

clevername1000 said:


> I'm new at this, but I'm guessing it's vintage and doesn't have a particular name...


 
I think I'm even newer (and totally clueless, haha)! Thank you for helping. I guess something mysterious like this adds to the fun of bag-hunting.


----------



## ariose

Sorry if it's been asked already, but can someone please name the style of this bag for me?


----------



## thegraceful1

ariose said:


> Sorry if it's been asked already, but can someone please name the style of this bag for me?


 
Here is the info.: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/anyone-seen-the-origami-flap-aka-soft-squares-326385.html


----------



## manatee2009

Hi,
Could you please identify the style name, year and approximate retail price for this bag?
I have searched the threads and cannot find another bag with the gold link chain handles.
Thank You !

http://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv277/manatee2009/Bd2wQQBGkKGrHqUH-DEErQMhy7dBK6yUFlD.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

manatee2009 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please identify the style name, year and approximate retail price for this bag?
> I have searched the threads and cannot find another bag with the gold link chain handles.
> Thank You !
> 
> http://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv277/manatee2009/Bd2wQQBGkKGrHqUH-DEErQMhy7dBK6yUFlD.jpg


 
This is an older tote, prob. from early 2000's


----------



## manatee2009

thegraceful1 said:


> This is an older tote, prob. from early 2000's



Thank you for the info. Graceful1 ...
I purchased the bag off Ebay.
Seller said it was purchased at Saks in 2007 !


----------



## Belle49

http://perezhilton.com/2009-10-30-mileys-stalker-gets-put-on-probation


Thanks in advance.


----------



## sjunky13

Oh my a stalker! Oh ok the bag is from the Pearl CC ligne I belive. Its the large tote. It came in white, black and blue.


----------



## Belle49

Thanks, is it a bag I can still purchase?


----------



## sjunky13

I know NM had it. Im sure there are some floating around.


----------



## holiday_is_fun

any info about this bag?
is it limited edition?

I almost buy this bag from a friend who just came back from Paris.
but some Ladies here maybe want to explain what the name of this bag?
and how much the price for it? if anybody knows that..

thanks


----------



## bagnut

Hi.  Ladies.  Need help identifying what  year this was introduced.  Thanks

http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/IMG_0936.jpg
http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/IMG_0937.jpg


----------



## vtachgyrl

Please help me identify this bag...What is its name?

TIA


http://cgi.ebay.com/MPRS-AUTH-CHANEL-SOFT-CALFSKIN-SHOPPING-Shoulder-BAG_W0QQitemZ200401605690QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8ddd43a


----------



## sherryloh

Hi,

I saw this bag not from ebay but a consignment store. What is this bag called and how much do you think it is a fair price for it? It is a classic right?  A popular classic?




Thanks.


----------



## julies*shoes

Does anyone know the name of this style and what year it might be from?

Seller: mimiaction
Item number: 330370195081
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-100-CHANEL...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb991e89


----------



## julies*shoes

Here is another one from the same seller.  Does anyone know what the official name of it is and what year the red might be?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-red...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bfa5d27


----------



## nycgirl330

Can anyone tell me what size reissue this is?  225 or 226?  







I think this is the same bag too below:

http://www.couturecandy.com/images/celebritypage/parishilton/sightings/jtconcert.jpg

Just asking because I like the size.. not the color.


----------



## astone702

I had this bag authenticated through the authentication thread, but was scooted right over here when I asked any other ??.  Can you tell me the name, approx year, type of leather & the name of this type of hardware?
Thanks so much to all of you! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300359925206&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## thegraceful1

manatee2009 said:


> Thank you for the info. Graceful1 ...
> I purchased the bag off Ebay.
> Seller said it was purchased at Saks in 2007 !


 
^This may be a helpful info. re;hologram numbers = year .:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...nticity-tips-please-53489-13.html#post6212691


----------



## thegraceful1

bagnut said:


> Hi. Ladies. Need help identifying* what year this* *was introduced*. Thanks
> 
> http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/IMG_0936.jpg
> http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/baglover/IMG_0937.jpg


 
Here's a link that may help you, by looking at the hologram numbers you;ll be able to id the year.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...nticity-tips-please-53489-13.html#post6212691


----------



## thegraceful1

vtachgyrl said:


> Please help me identify this bag...What is its name?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MPRS-AUTH-CHANE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8ddd43a


 
^Can't see a picture


----------



## thegraceful1

astone702 said:


> I had this bag authenticated through the authentication thread, but was scooted right over here when I asked any other ??.  Can you tell me the name, approx year, type of leather & the name of this type of hardware?
> Thanks so much to all of you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300359925206&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 

It looks like a mini flap, unfortunally the hologram sticker is not visible but if you know the numbers here is a link where you are able to check the hologram number sequence which id the year that it was made:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...nticity-tips-please-53489-13.html#post6212691


----------



## thegraceful1

julies*shoes said:


> Here is another one from the same seller. Does anyone know what the official name of it is and what year the red might be?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-red...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bfa5d27


 
Both red bags are vintage, therefore Chanel did not have names for their bags, here's a link that will help you id the year that were produced, hologram numbers = year.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...nticity-tips-please-53489-13.html#post6212691


----------



## astone702

thegraceful1 said:


> It looks like a mini flap, unfortunally the hologram sticker is not visible but if you know the numbers here is a link where you are able to check the hologram number sequence which id the year that it was made:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...nticity-tips-please-53489-13.html#post6212691


Thank you so much thegraceful1.  I really appreciate it.

I checked the link you provided and got the approx year, but can you tell me what type of leather this is and what you would call the hardware?  I noticed that the diamonds aren't puffy and wondered what type of leather is used.  Also, would the hardware be called burnished gold?  Also would you have some idea what I could sell it for?

TIA


----------



## skyle3

Hi, does anyone have any information about this bag?
such as name and year?
also, does anyone know when bags with this type of gold chain were used? thanks so much for the input.


----------



## bagnut

thegraceful1 said:


> Here's a link that may help you, by looking at the hologram numbers you;ll be able to id the year.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...nticity-tips-please-53489-13.html#post6212691


 

Thank You.  I found out it was from the Suplique Ligne Collection.  I forgot about this link.


----------



## Starlet_01

What's the name of this bag Beyonce is carrying?
Is it still available from Chanel stores?

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=928167&d=1257338726


----------



## youknowme

Hi,

My hubby just bought this for me, may i know the name of this bag?


----------



## Classic_beauty

Hello ladies,

I was wondering, if you guys could help me identify this bag, it has been giving me sleepless night since i saw it. Do you know if it may still be available in London and how much will be the estimated price?

http://media.onsugar.com/files/ons2/278/2786794/43_2009/spread_mIe8Hg.jpg


----------



## bellem

can some1 help me id this bag? thanks


----------



## NanamiRyu

Classic_beauty said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was wondering, if you guys could help me identify this bag, it has been giving me sleepless night since i saw it. Do you know if it may still be available in London and how much will be the estimated price?
> 
> http://media.onsugar.com/files/ons2/278/2786794/43_2009/spread_mIe8Hg.jpg


 

I don't recall if it had official name but it's from cruise collection of 2008.  I'm guessing it'd be pretty difficult to find one at this point, but I'd still call around.  I remember it was quite pricey, probably due to the pearl trims used.  (They are not real pearls, btw)  I think any SA that has been working at the boutique for some time would know what you mean by explaining how it looks and noting how it came about about 2 years ago.


----------



## NanamiRyu

bellem said:


> can some1 help me id this bag? thanks


 
This is a vintage, so no name.  It would probably called vintage camera bag among the purse lovers here.  Camera bag is the name Chanel use for most rectangular shaped zip top bags.


----------



## bellem

NanamiRyu said:


> This is a vintage, so no name. It would probably called vintage camera bag among the purse lovers here. Camera bag is the name Chanel use for most rectangular shaped zip top bags.


 
thanks!!


----------



## explicit

What size is this?


----------



## honeybeez

may i know what is this bag called ?? 

http://instyleitems.com/images/200907/1248702988999442920.jpg


----------



## PANda_USC

Oy..I have no idea but, San Francisco's Neiman Marcus has the bag and the lilac/navy one and the black/white one....at least they had them a month ago...


----------



## NanamiRyu

explicit said:


> What size is this?



In US, it's called a jumbo.


----------



## NanamiRyu

honeybeez said:


> may i know what is this bag called ??
> 
> http://instyleitems.com/images/200907/1248702988999442920.jpg



It's an Executive Flap. It's from spring of this year.


----------



## danae

Hi ladies, what's this style called? Is it a new addition in the Reissue line? 
Does it have sizes? Any info on pricing? Thanks


----------



## cocobean1793

Hello!
I'm buying this bag and was wondering if anyone could help identify the season it is from and if there is a name for the style of quilting?  I've searched the Chanel threads and couldn't find anything............
TIA

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-white-lambskin-flap-bag-i-24581-s-209.html


----------



## honeybeez

do u know how many colors it comes in??


----------



## cocobean1793

cocobean1793 said:


> Hello!
> I'm buying this bag and was wondering if anyone could help identify the season it is from and if there is a name for the style of quilting? I've searched the Chanel threads and couldn't find anything............
> TIA
> 
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-white-lambskin-flap-bag-i-24581-s-209.html


 

here is a pic


----------



## astone702

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if you could tell me what type of leather this is? The diamonds aren't puffy at all, so I am concerned. Also, what is this type of hardware called? Thank you so much.


----------



## *NATALIE*

Can anyone give me more information about this bag?  I bought it from the original owner who said she purchased from Bergdorf Goodman in the late 70's in NYC.  It has the Bergdorf Goodman label inside, but there's no hologram sticker.  

It has the "reissue" style gold chain, lambskin black leather, and the CC closure......a combination that I have not seen on many Chanel bags.  (Not that I'm an expert or anything, but i spend a lot of time admiring. )


----------



## *NATALIE*




----------



## jgarfieldk

Please help me identify this bag, especially the material and finish. I know this is a reissue and went through the entire reissue thread in the reference.  Nothing, I'm afraid. Please help. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ~lse~

Can anyone tell me the name of the little purse at the front?  The pics comes courtesy of tPFer regina 

TIA!


----------



## tsc

*Nicole Richies Chanel lunchbox bag* 
help!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does anyone have any info on Nicole Richies georgeous Chanel lunchbox bag

































Many Thanks


----------



## RichBabyBentley

can anyone identify this chanel?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280420385771&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Stephanie***

hey there!
How is this style called?

http://www.sh-ws.de/laden2/xl_P1310566.jpg
http://www.sh-ws.de/laden2/xl_P1310567.jpg


----------



## NanamiRyu

tsc said:


> Does anyone have any info on Nicole Richies georgeous Chanel lunchbox bag





Stephanie*** said:


> hey there!
> How is this style called?
> 
> http://www.sh-ws.de/laden2/xl_P1310566.jpg
> http://www.sh-ws.de/laden2/xl_P1310567.jpg


 
No name for these.  They are vintage bags.


----------



## NanamiRyu

~lse~ said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the little purse at the front? The pics comes courtesy of tPFer regina
> 
> TIA!


 





If you mean the pink bag Regina numbered as #39, it's a medium/large classic flap in lambskin.


----------



## alylovesdior

Does anyone know what kind of bag this is? I found it on here in the please post your black/gray chanel bags on page 13.

What's the name and the price please if anyone knows.

I love it.


----------



## NanamiRyu

alylovesdior said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bag this is? I found it on here in the please post your black/gray chanel bags on page 13.
> 
> What's the name and the price please if anyone knows.
> 
> I love it.


 
It's a Westminster tote and although I don't remember exact number, had a price above $5000.  I believe it is completely sold out though, as it was from prefall collection of last year.


----------



## Deborah1986

_



_

_



_

_I saw this bag on the internet and i wanna buy it !!_
_I love it it's the perfect size for me_
_But what is the size and the price,is it also in the stores in Europe?_



_Thank you all _


----------



## sndypchez

Looks like the PTT (only one size of these if i'm not mistaken).  Not sure how much one of these babies go for these days though


----------



## RichBabyBentley

can anyone identify this chanel?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

Thanks


----------



## Superqueen

Can anyone identify the Chanel bag seen on Ashlee Simpson???

TIA


----------



## Deborah1986

_oke thank you !!_


----------



## Nat

RichBabyBentley said:


> can anyone identify this chanel?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks



Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Nat

This is from the Stretch Spirit ligne, FW 09/10 Act I. Here it is on chanel.com, style code included:

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-c...-inspired-by-chanel-ballerina-shoes-1,1,11,19




Superqueen said:


> Can anyone identify the Chanel bag seen on Ashlee Simpson???
> 
> TIA


----------



## marina230

I thinks it is PTT as well and price is 1895$


----------



## cl91re

Could someone identify this bag too? It seems like a grand shopper tote, but it has a full leather interlaced chain and a full zip on it! Thanks! xD
http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2356522/rachel-bilson-travel-shots-01/


----------



## Nat

cl91re said:


> Could someone identify this bag too? It seems like a grand shopper tote, but it has a full leather interlaced chain and a full zip on it! Thanks! xD
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2356522/rachel-bilson-travel-shots-01/



That's the PTT she's carrying: Petit Timeless Tote. Pictures of the PTT, PST (Petit Shopping Tote) and GST (Grand Shopping Tote) can be found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ures-of-misc-classic-chanel-pieces-44253.html


----------



## Superqueen

Nat said:


> This is from the Stretch Spirit ligne, FW 09/10 Act I. Here it is on chanel.com, style code included:
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-c...-inspired-by-chanel-ballerina-shoes-1,1,11,19



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## habanerita

It is the Timeless Classic Tote and not the PTT, the PTT does not have that middle part with the zipper, and the price is quite a bit more expensive than the PTT., I had this bag in pink some years ago.


----------



## Jaded81

I used to have one in burgandy but can't remember what it was called. In terms of pricing, it varies from country to country...


----------



## RichBabyBentley

its on ebay item number 280420385771
i wanted some more info on it xx
TIA


----------



## Belle49

Nat said:


> This is from the Stretch Spirit ligne, FW 09/10 Act I. Here it is on chanel.com, style code included:
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-c...-inspired-by-chanel-ballerina-shoes-1,1,11,19




Can I just call a Chanel boutique and order this? Love this bag


----------



## purse-nality

habanerita said:


> It is the Timeless Classic Tote and not the PTT, the PTT does not have that middle part with the zipper, and the price is quite a bit more expensive than the PTT., I had this bag in pink some years ago.



C, i do think it is the PTT, Petite Timeless (classic) Tote. i think the non-zippered version you referred to is the PST, Petite Shopping Tote (baby gst).


----------



## NanamiRyu

It's a PTT and retails for $2150.


----------



## habanerita

OOOPS you are absolutely correct, I meant it was not the PST..........




purse-nality said:


> C, i do think it is the PTT, Petite Timeless (classic) Tote. i think the non-zippered version you referred to is the PST, Petite Shopping Tote (baby gst).


----------



## irishlass1029

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and general price range and if they are still available?  Thanks!


----------



## lisa square

can any one tell me about this bag my mother-in-law gave me?
style?
price?
etc......


----------



## Nat

This is the Cerf/Executive tote and it's part of their continuous classic collection. Current retail price is $2400. More pictures of the Cerf tote can be found here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...assic-chanel-pieces-44253-9.html#post13113370




irishlass1029 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and general price range and if they are still available?  Thanks!


----------



## Nat

This is a vintage patent tote and hasn't got any name. 




lisa square said:


> can any one tell me about this bag my mother-in-law gave me?
> style?
> price?
> etc......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 939359
> 
> 
> View attachment 939361
> 
> 
> View attachment 939358
> 
> 
> View attachment 939362
> 
> 
> View attachment 939360


----------



## bagsforme

What is the name of the line that came out in fall that is pleated all over.  It comes in black and a deep red.  Styles are tote and flap.  
I can't find a photo of it.  It's in stores now and I've seen pics posted here.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Is it the Twisted Tote??
if so check pics. in this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/mr-and-mrs-shoos-excellent-adventure-522070.html


----------



## bagsforme

^yes!  thats it.  Thanks!


----------



## frorecore

Hi, can someone help me identify this Chanel bag?  My friend said its supposed to be a runway piece back in maybe '06 or '07 but not sure.  Thanks.


----------



## nono.xoxo

i think its just one of the copies ones in Asia i saw a lot of those last time in Hong Konf


----------



## thegraceful1

frorecore said:


> Hi, can someone help me identify this Chanel bag? My friend said its supposed to be a runway piece back in maybe '06 or '07 but not sure. Thanks.


 
I dont remember the name of the ligne this tweed bag came from, but yes, it came out around that time.


----------



## frorecore

thegraceful1 said:


> I dont remember the name of the ligne this tweed bag came from, but yes, it came out around that time.



Thanks, it was purchased from Neiman Marcus and I believe retail was between $1600 to over $2k but she wasnt sure.... if that helps...thanks again.


----------



## alylovesdior

Can anyone tell me what this bag is? I saw it in my in touch on Kim Kardashian but she has a gray one and i looove it.


----------



## thegraceful1

alylovesdior said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is? I saw it in my in touch on Kim Kardashian but she has a gray one and i looove it.


 
check here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/feedback-on-the-mademoiselle-bag-in-glazed-calfskin-435700.html


----------



## LV LoVee

Hi i would like to know anything you guys know about the bag that is in my signature, Thanks a lot!


----------



## thegraceful1

LV LoVee said:


> Hi i would like to know anything you guys know about the bag that is in my signature, Thanks a lot!


 
Is a flap and it's made out of canvas/jersey material, and it was also released in black w/ white chanel letters, the bag was made in early 2000's, this is all I know, hope it helps.


----------



## XxThe_RemedyXx

Me and my wife purchased her last night but we are not sure what collection she's from. Can anyone ID this bad little girl?


----------



## mzedith

Can someone help me with this ? what collection it's from ? and maybe the year? does it have a name?


----------



## thegraceful1

XxThe_RemedyXx said:


> Me and my wife purchased her last night but we are not sure what collection she's from. Can anyone ID this bad little girl?


 
^Is from the Vintage Ligne/ 2006-2007


----------



## thegraceful1

mzedith said:


> Can someone help me with this ? what collection it's from ? and maybe the year? does it have a name?


 
I used to own this bag, I dont remember this bag having a  "name" but is a bowler style, from 2007, it was also done in a tote style.


----------



## Nat

^ I used to own one as well, I *think* it was called 'Souple', or something like that.


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

http://www.designer-vintage.com/advertisement/7B5803317B5803317B580532725B/image/ZOOM/front.html
do you think its real?
it;s a vintage


----------



## thegraceful1

^ You can post your question here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-518933-251.html


----------



## mzedith

Thank you !!!


----------



## XxThe_RemedyXx

thegraceful1 said:


> ^Is from the Vintage Ligne/ 2006-2007


 
Perfect! Thank you so much for the answer, this is great.


----------



## zlz520lv

hi Ladies, could you help for this bag.....is it authentic? please check the pic here~~~~~
many thanks for your help~~~~
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170408148212&_trksid=p2761.l1259

here are more clear pics~~~~
http://by124w.bay124.mail.live.com/...-bee9-00215ad6eef2&Aux=44|0|8CC36E0C0588C00||

http://by124w.bay124.mail.live.com/...-bee9-00215ad6eef2&Aux=44|0|8CC36E0C0588C00||

http://by124w.bay124.mail.live.com/...-bee9-00215ad6eef2&Aux=44|0|8CC36E0C0588C00||


----------



## yanina

Hello,
could you help me for this bag..... when it is released  (year)? Is it Limited edition?

Thank you


----------



## Nat

zlz520lv said:


> hi Ladies, could you help for this bag.....is it authentic? please check the pic here~~~~~
> many thanks for your help~~~~
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170408148212&_trksid=p2761.l1259
> 
> here are more clear pics~~~~
> http://by124w.bay124.mail.live.com/...-bee9-00215ad6eef2&Aux=44|0|8CC36E0C0588C00||
> 
> http://by124w.bay124.mail.live.com/...-bee9-00215ad6eef2&Aux=44|0|8CC36E0C0588C00||
> 
> http://by124w.bay124.mail.live.com/...-bee9-00215ad6eef2&Aux=44|0|8CC36E0C0588C00||



Please post your authenticity questions in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-518933-258.html#post13183823


----------



## Nat

This is from the Sweet Heart collection, Cruise 2008/2009, came out in November 2008.




yanina said:


> Hello,
> could you help me for this bag..... when it is released  (year)? Is it Limited edition?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## yanina

Nat said:


> This is from the Sweet Heart collection, Cruise 2008/2009, came out in November 2008.



Nat...Thank you very much


----------



## fashion_mom1

Does anyone know anything about this bag? For example: How much is it worth OR retail value? How old is it? Is it vintage? It looks like it has a newer dustbag but it has a vintage feel to me. Or even if you know the name that would help. ANY INFO would be much appreciated. THANKS!!


----------



## zlz520lv

Nat said:


> Please post your authenticity questions in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-518933-258.html#post13183823


thanks for that~~


----------



## missbaggy

Hi Ladies,

What model and size are these 2 plse? Pic taken from this site. THX!!!!


----------



## mettemoren

What is the name of this bag, and when was it released ? Thank you


----------



## diera23

Anyone can help me to identify the one that the girl on the far left is holding? 

Thanks in advance!

http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/chanel-quilted-flap-handbag-2


----------



## crika




----------



## thegraceful1

^ You can post your question here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-518933-251.html


----------



## azal

hello..i need help for this chanel bag. Does anyone know about this bag? is it limited edition? and how much is it (euro or us dollar or?) 

thank you so much


----------



## prelovedluxury!

Hi! Please help me identify this Chanel bag. What edition? What's the material called? Is it limited edition? Any idea how much is it? Thanks


http://s867.photobucket.com/albums/ab238/prelovedluxury/Chanel Backpack


----------



## njgolfer201




----------



## OrangeFizz

If anybody knows from what season this bag is from, or even if it's still available, that would be great!


----------



## winnnieee

anyone know the model name and year of this purple chanel?
saw this random on someone's blog and thought it looks so pretty, but would like to know the model name and year of this bag and if possible, can anyone post some official pic of this bag? many thanks!


----------



## njgolfer201

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x193/rblake1968/Chanel/?action=view&current=CIMG1885.jpg


----------



## Madden

Did chanel ever make a snakeskin bag like the one featured in the following link?

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/clo/1470165262.html


----------



## Nat

missbaggy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What model and size are these 2 plse? Pic taken from this site. THX!!!!



The first one is a Jumbo flap; the second one looks like a medium flap to me, but could also be a small flap. It's difficult to tell.


----------



## Nat

azal said:


> hello..i need help for this chanel bag. Does anyone know about this bag? is it limited edition? and how much is it (euro or us dollar or?)
> 
> thank you so much



This is from the Stretch Spirit ligne, current F/W 09/10 collection and it's vinyl. Don't know retail price.


----------



## Nat

prelovedluxury! said:


> Hi! Please help me identify this Chanel bag. What edition? What's the material called? Is it limited edition? Any idea how much is it? Thanks
> 
> 
> http://s867.photobucket.com/albums/ab238/prelovedluxury/Chanel Backpack



Looks like something from their Sport ligne. The serial number indicates it's made in 2000 and therefore no longer available.


----------



## Nat

winnnieee said:


> anyone know the model name and year of this purple chanel?
> saw this random on someone's blog and thought it looks so pretty, but would like to know the model name and year of this bag and if possible, can anyone post some official pic of this bag? many thanks!



I've never seen this before; the chain and lock look kinda fake to me.


----------



## Nat

njgolfer201 said:


> http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x193/rblake1968/Chanel/?action=view&current=CIMG1885.jpg



This is a vintage tote and has no name.


----------



## Nat

Madden said:


> Did chanel ever make a snakeskin bag like the one featured in the following link?
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/clo/1470165262.html



The flap in the pictures is fake, but CHANEL does make flaps in exotic skins. You can view several of them on chanel.com, click on leather goods > outstanding pieces.


----------



## njgolfer201

njgolfer201 said:


>



sorry heres the link

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x193/rblake1968/Chanel/?action=view&current=CIMG1885.jpg

TIA


----------



## Nat

^ I've already answered your question on the previous page.


----------



## missbaggy

Nat said:


> The first one is a Jumbo flap; the second one looks like a medium flap to me, but could also be a small flap. It's difficult to tell.



Thank you Nat.


----------



## lauza86

Hi there, please could someone tell me the name, style, exact colour and year of this belt? 
Thank you!


----------



## Nat

missbaggy said:


> Thank you Nat.



You're welcome


----------



## Nieners

What style are these? 
I need to call the boutique to ask if they have them, but not sure what to say.


----------



## G&Smommy

I just saw this bag in a thread last night.  It apparently came out in 2008.  Can anyone ID it and let me know if you have seen it anywhere recently.  I would love it in this color.  It may be part of the timeless CC collection?  I don't know if it would be considered a hobo or a tote.  Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## habanerita

It is part of the Timeless CC Collection.  There was a tote and a Hobo., I believe this is the hobo.  Contact Brendan at the Chanel Boutique on 57th in New York City........not too long ago he had one in white, you can email him the picture.






G&Smommy said:


> I just saw this bag in a thread last night. It apparently came out in 2008. Can anyone ID it and let me know if you have seen it anywhere recently. I would love it in this color. It may be part of the timeless CC collection? I don't know if it would be considered a hobo or a tote. Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks habanerita!  I thought it was timeless CC, but I have never seen this style before.  It reminds me of my Caviar 31 hobo which I love!

Jennifer


----------



## Simple_Life

Can anyone name this babe Chanel?
and also the price of this bag.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## luckyfashionita

can anyone help me to identify this color in chanel website on the classic large flap bag A28600 Y01480 21209. 
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-large-flap-bag-1,1,3,4

I can't copy the pic so hopefully the link works.

What color is it? Also has anyone seen it? any pics?


----------



## lee15

hi, does anyone know the name of these bags and how much they cost in Australian dollars? thanks.


----------



## sportgirl18

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help me identify/find/price this style of a Chanel keyholder/pouch.

Thanks!!!


----------



## SSUNY

Hi ladies!
I love this bag, but I really don't know what brand is..
I can't stop thinking abou it! I think it's Chanel. 
So please help me with this bag what's the name and price. 

Thank you! 
http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-g...ty-in-pink-02/

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-g...rr-morocco-04/

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/NtCsk...5/Miranda+Kerr


----------



## asl_bebes

Sorry I can't help you  ... but I agree that it's super cute on Miranda (but I'm sure everything's super cute on her)!


----------



## LABEL.DOLL

can anyone help identify this chanel hat?? what collection was this from?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ategory=163544&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1

??


----------



## thereviewshoppe

Can you help me identify these 5 chanel bags. The tan and black are the same!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## piscesbaby13

Hi, anyone recognize this Chanel bag & wallet? I believe it's from an 05 or 06 collection. My husband bought it for me back then and I think I used it once...I would like to sell the set on ebay, but I don't know the name. Anyone know what it retailed for?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LittleGEM

Hello can someone help me i.d this along with the U.K GBP pricing for this piece of jewellery...

I saw a necklace on a youtuber...it was the cc's but it looked like it had paint spill at the bottom of it...like the cc was melting! I think it came in gold and silver tone! I have no clue what the name is and can't seem to find the vid on youtube again!


----------



## emmashowtee

Anybody know the name of this bag?

http://www.frombagstoriches.com/rentbag/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=16&idproduct=1624

TIA!!


----------



## sweetfish

what's the name of this chanel, how it looks like? will there be a discount on it?


----------



## brianne




----------



## thegraceful1

thereviewshoppe said:


> Can you help me identify these 5 chanel bags. The tan and black are the same!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Pic. 1 and 2 : Wallet on a Chain or WOC
Pic. 3: small classic flap
Pic. 4 : chocolate bar flap
Pic. 5 : Icons Flap


----------



## thegraceful1

emmashowtee said:


> Anybody know the name of this bag?
> 
> http://www.frombagstoriches.com/rentbag/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=16&idproduct=1624
> 
> TIA!!


 
Link doesnt work


----------



## thegraceful1

This is a vintage tote, Chanel did not named their vintage styles.


----------



## HoyaLV

Hello lovely ladies,
Please help me identify this bag. Whatever you can give me: name, season, price.




TIA!


----------



## -HER

Does anyone where is this bag avail and cost of the bag Hyori Lee Korean Pop star is carrying?

http://popseoul.com/2009/07/22/pop-spot-lee-hyori-in-shanghai/

Thanks!
HER


----------



## NanamiRyu

-HER said:


> Does anyone where is this bag avail and cost of the bag Hyori Lee Korean Pop star is carrying?
> 
> http://popseoul.com/2009/07/22/pop-spot-lee-hyori-in-shanghai/
> 
> Thanks!
> HER


 
Hyori is carrying a Rodeo Drive, I think in the largest size?  I think it was priced something like $2500+ but the whole line went on sale last year, so it wouldn't be easy to find one exactly like hers at this point.


----------



## thegraceful1

HoyaLV said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> Please help me identify this bag. Whatever you can give me: name, season, price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
Expandable Tote, from 2008, approx. price $2200-2400


----------



## HJNYC

Please help me identify this bag. I bought it from Chanel in Paris in July 05. 
Thanks!!

http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae197/hjnyc212/image001-bag.jpg


----------



## HoyaLV

Thank you for your kind response!
I just purchased this bag from Woodbury Commons for $1,400 + tax.  It was the only one left and the other shoppers were lurking around me like vultures 
I'm loving this bag to death, it's so versatile and big enough to carry all my stuff without looking too bulky, not to mention very easy to get in and out of. I'm a very happy girl right now 



thegraceful1 said:


> Expandable Tote, from 2008, approx. price $2200-2400


----------



## sweetart

Does anyone have any information on this bag (name, season, retail price)? 
TIA!


----------



## thereviewshoppe

thegraceful1 said:


> Pic. 1 and 2 : Wallet on a Chain or WOC
> Pic. 3: small classic flap
> Pic. 4 : chocolate bar flap
> Pic. 5 : Icons Flap



thank you!!!


----------



## rainy

Can someone help identify this pls??


----------



## NanamiRyu

rainy said:


> Can someone help identify this pls??


 
Flap from "Twisted" line of 09A.


----------



## cocorice

How much is this python  chanel?


----------



## sushiette

Hey, 

I wanted to know the model of this bag and its price :: http://cgi.ebay.fr/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230405764290

sorry if im in the wrong section i didnt know where to post 

Thank you so much

sushiette


----------



## sushiette

Hey please help me identify this chanel bag and its price http://cgi.ebay.fr/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230405764290#ht_998wt_1167

thank you so much 

sushiette


----------



## sushiette

Oh ok i finally found where to post sorry but i dont know how to delete this post


----------



## sushiette

thank you but do you know the name of the model ?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Is this the Mini Reissue Camera Bag? Thanks!


----------



## nymifashion

cocorice said:


> How much is this python  chanel?



If I recall correctly that medium tote with the python was $1500


----------



## can

Please identify this chanel tote please! When was it released for what price? Thanks!


----------



## RichBabyBentley

can anyone identify this oldie for me please?


----------



## thegraceful1

RichBabyBentley said:


> can anyone identify this oldie for me please?


 
I used own this bag in lambskin leather, it's from 2002, Chocolate Bar Patent Flap, retail  apprx $1700- $2K


----------



## thegraceful1

can said:


> Please identify this chanel tote please! When was it released for what price? Thanks!


 
Chocolate Bar Camera Bag, is from 2004-2005, dont remember the retail price but I will say it was less than $2000,  does it have red interior?


----------



## thegraceful1

scoobiesmomma said:


> Is this the Mini Reissue Camera Bag? Thanks!
> 
> pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/kirstendunst2.jpg


 
I believe this is the small size.


----------



## RichBabyBentley

thegraceful1 said:


> I used own this bag in lambskin leather, it's from 2002, Chocolate Bar Patent Flap, retail apprx $1700- $2K


 

thanks hun...Whats my colour called just black and white? tia


----------



## thegraceful1

sushiette said:


> Hey please help me identify this chanel bag and its price http://cgi.ebay.fr/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230405764290#ht_998wt_1167
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> sushiette


 
by looking at the pictures it looks like the M/L Classic Flap with the chain pull all the way up (single chain style as opposed to double chain)


----------



## thegraceful1

RichBabyBentley said:


> thanks hun...Whats my colour called just black and white? tia


 ^ Yes, it was also released in beige and red.


----------



## kiwi_imut

hey gals..I'm in love with this chanel bag, does anyone know what's called and how much??




i think it's from fall collection.

Thanks gals!!!!


----------



## Aarponen

Hi,

I saw once a 2.55 chanel flap bag with zippered bottom, from side to side.
It has similar stiching like this one, but the zipper runs in the bottom.
You in the know, can you please let me know which year, style is it, and which colour were made, thanks.

I attach this listing here just to explain the stiching, in case forbidden, please remove the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Navy-Qui...86.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=4&ps=63


----------



## gators

This is the expandable flap.  Gosh, it was made in 2006, I think.  It came in black, navy blue, cream and red.  You'll only find them on the resell market as they are gone from dept. stores.  I used to own the navy blue and it was one of my favorite bags.  I still miss it.  They are fabulous bags!


----------



## Aarponen

More help and pictures please, anyone owning the the other style expandable flap. I still would lke to find a picture of the otherway going zipper bag, THANKS!

And thanks Gators for replying.


----------



## Nat

It's a 2.55, you say? Sounds like the Super Jumbo to me. This came out nearly a year ago, in black and in white:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...s-and-reissue-wocs-313591-15.html#post9258870


----------



## kewave

No, its not Super Jumbo.
Op, you can always do a search on the Chanel Reference Library:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...tos-of-your-expandable-ligne-here-147662.html


----------



## can

thegraceful1 said:


> Chocolate Bar Camera Bag, is from 2004-2005, dont remember the retail price but I will say it was less than $2000, does it have red interior?


 
I don't know about interior...Thanks a lot!


----------



## ChenChen

Can anyone identify the season/ligne and retail price of this necklace for me please?  I believe it's from 2008 or 2009 but can't be sure.  Thanks so much!


----------



## thegraceful1

Is it the PNY Ligne? if so , you can find pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...os-of-your-paris-new-york-pieces-44435-2.html


----------



## habanerita

Can someone tell me the name of this Chanel.......TIA


----------



## habanerita

Found it.........


----------



## mozzarella

Anyone know what this one is?


----------



## sidneymolko

it's an old model but I don't know it's name have you ever see it ?


----------



## jacqualyn

looks vintage and pretttyyy but other than that i have no other useful info for u..sorry!


----------



## JessieRose

sidneymolko said:


> it's an old model but I don't know it's name have you ever see it ?



I was told Chanel didn't start naming their bags until 2005. It looks like a 3-4 series so it is most likely vintage. Pretty!! I have never seen this style myself!


----------



## MochaSwirl

Hi!

I'm so in love with this bag ... But have no idea the name of if it is still available for purchase.. Anyone know what the name of this bag is?

http://www.pursepage.com/chanel-handbags/blake-lively-hails-a-cab-with-chanel.html

Ta!


----------



## G&Smommy

I know NM had this bag and may still have it (though they probably have it in the back and not on display.)  It is from the Spring/Summer 2009 collection.  It is all lambskin and came in both black and white.  It is actually a double chain bag that she is wearing single chain in the photo.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## MochaSwirl

Thanks G&Smommy, do you know how much it was by any chance?

I'm frm Australia, there's nothing here... we don't get everything and there is only 1 Chanel store in Sydney!

Although I am going to Hong Kong next week, but it's already winter now, I'd doubt if they still have it *sigh*


----------



## nighteyes

Try posting here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-114.html


----------



## purse-nality

SENSUAL Tote... i know its on sale right now in u.s stores... can't remember which thread, but someone posted it somewhere in the shopping sub-forum. check recent threads w/ store sale items... GL!


----------



## bdrmflr

Looks like a soft caviar jumbo, but I'm not sure. I like it's causal-air.


_Click to enlarge._


----------



## lilhokulani

haha this is my own chanel and i dont even know what its called!


----------



## ruggedrugby

Can anyone help me identify this tote?


----------



## binique

Hi,

I saw this vintage classic flap on ebay (the auction is already closed), and fell in love with it cos of its 2 flaps, both with CC logo closures. the seller said it's a Spring 1997 collection, and a limited edition for this season. i tried googling around but can't find this piece. Anyone came across this before and if the above said is true? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...124842&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

thanks in advance!


----------



## sidneymolko

so nobody know this bag the number inside has 6 number and the bag is from 80s that's all I know


----------



## x35yu

hi, can someone tell me wuts the name of this chanel bag? It looks like a chanel rock, but with a zip closure. If someone can tell what the name of the bag, and when it discontinued. Thank you~ 

http://www.theduchesscouture.com/Users/001001/Products/000000478_0.jpg


----------



## dri1707

I would like to know the name of this bag.... and if it is considered a classic bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360216389749

Thanks!!

Adriana


----------



## sarafina77

It's the Black Satin East/West bag.


----------



## phraentik

Hi there,
Would anyone know the name of the ligne that has these large button closures.
The button closures are metal and enamel.
The serial number starts with a 9 and is 7 digits long which I guess makes it an older bag?
Any information would be great, TIA!


----------



## lovin'designers

Hi can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is and maybe price too? I looovee it! 

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/9#9-soft-lambskin-bag-pleated-by-an-interlaced-chain-1,1,12,19 

Thanks!


----------



## sweetee

Can someone please identify this bag for me please?  

I think it's from the 2007 collection.

Thank you.


----------



## sweetee

x35yu said:


> hi, can someone tell me wuts the name of this chanel bag? It looks like a chanel rock, but with a zip closure. If someone can tell what the name of the bag, and when it discontinued. Thank you~
> 
> http://www.theduchesscouture.com/Users/001001/Products/000000478_0.jpg


 
I have this bag.  It is the Vinyl Rock & Chain Hobo.  Most people are only familiar with the Flap.

By the way, I bought it about a year ago.


----------



## keef

Please help authenticate these Chanel shoes I've been looking at them but I'm not sure if they are real or not.  Thank you for helping and happy holidays to you all.

Item:AUTHENTIC NEW WOMEN CHANEL BLACK & TAN SHOES 38.5
Listing number:130350943510
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-N...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e59858d16
Seller:hammerabc


----------



## mettemoren

Please help me authenticate this bag.


----------



## -HER

NanamiRyu said:


> Hyori is carrying a Rodeo Drive, I think in the largest size? I think it was priced something like $2500+ but the whole line went on sale last year, so it wouldn't be easy to find one exactly like hers at this point.


 
Hey thanks, so its worldwide soldout already?


----------



## littleme

I bought this last summer. It is supposed to be over 10 years old. I did get the authenticycard and carebook. Does anybody know which model it could be?


----------



## archygirl

I picked this bag up today at consignment shop, anyone know anything about it? Retail price would be great, as I want to add it to homeowner's insurance. Serial # begins with 8 and it says 8/23/02 on CC sticker on box. Oherwise, no information on style name or number
THANKS!!


----------



## archygirl

Anyone? 
I can take it to CHANEL tomorrow, but I was hoping someone had seen this style before. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xrubybabex

Hi. can anyone please identify this chanel for me? thanks


----------



## NanamiRyu

-HER said:


> Hey thanks, so its worldwide soldout already?


 
Since it's many seasons ago, I don't think you'd be able to find one at retail.  Your best bet would be eBay.  




archygirl said:


> Anyone?
> I can take it to CHANEL tomorrow, but I was hoping someone had seen this style before.
> Thanks in advance.


 
While I never saw it in person, I've seen some pop up on eBay before.  I think it came in smaller size (maybe a mini?) and I'm fairly certain I saw a non flap bag with the same print as well.  Lastly, I think Regina (I forget the number that follows the name for her ID) here owned one.




xrubybabex said:


> Hi. can anyone please identify this chanel for me? thanks
> View attachment 965117


 
The bag came out too small and unclear in the pic but I'm gonna guess it's a Le Marais flap from 08A.  It's made of coated canvas.

Here's an eBay listing for one, although even their pics are not too great.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-08-BLACK-C...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d22949e75


----------



## ukseabiscuit

Please help me authenticate this bag. 


And also identify this bag, is that the largest size on the reissue to have the type interlayer?

thanks


----------



## ukseabiscuit

and there is another pic


----------



## anitaphillippe

i think the theme is Caviar 31.   About 3000 dollars i think.




kiwi_imut said:


> hey gals..I'm in love with this chanel bag, does anyone know what's called and how much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's from fall collection.
> 
> Thanks gals!!!!


----------



## bingo5

Please help me to authenticate this bag


----------



## Asaki

Can someone tell me the name of this Chanel and the price???.......TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170410191241&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Nat

bingo5 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this bag



Please post authenticity questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-532583-137.html#post13491909


----------



## Nat

Asaki said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this Chanel and the price???.......TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170410191241&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Super Jumbo - retail price $3695


----------



## graycat5

Hi ladies - I'm in need of your Chanel expertise.

Though I know it is no longer a current style, I'm looking for the name of the *Chanel handbag that looks very much like an Hermes Kelly bag*.  It's a smallish, structured little back with a single handle.  I've seen it carried a couple of times recently and both were in quilted black Caviar, I believe.

Can anyone out there identify based on that info??

Many thanks!


----------



## Nat

graycat5 said:


> Hi ladies - I'm in need of your Chanel expertise.
> 
> Though I know it is no longer a current style, I'm looking for the name of the *Chanel handbag that looks very much like an Hermes Kelly bag*.  It's a smallish, structured little back with a single handle.  I've seen it carried a couple of times recently and both were in quilted black Caviar, I believe.
> 
> Can anyone out there identify based on that info??
> 
> Many thanks!



Not sure if there's an official name for it. But most of the SA's and the members in this forum also call it the Kelly: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-kelly-owners-30727.html


----------



## graycat5

LOL - well that makes sense!  Many thanks for the speedy reply and the link!


----------



## Nat

You're welcome!


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> I picked this bag up today at consignment shop, anyone know anything about it? Retail price would be great, as I want to add it to homeowner's insurance. Serial # begins with 8 and it says 8/23/02 on CC sticker on box. Oherwise, no information on style name or number
> THANKS!!



I found a CHANEL with same fabric, but it has canvas lining and Yoogi's has it listed at $850. I am curious about how much this bag (classic flap) may have retailed for, it has leather inside and I paid $1100 for it. If one of you knowledgeable ladies can help I would appreciate it greatly! I used to come here alot but have been spending a good deal of time in CL forum...my most recent addiction! I don't want to lowball the value and need to get in on my policy before the end of the year. TIA!!!


----------



## Asaki

Thank you Nat!!! m(_ _)m


----------



## londondolly

Dear ladies,

I've recently purchased this beauty from Yoogiscloset and I'm awaiting to receive her in the next few days..

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-quilted-calfskin-cardigan-bag.aspx

I've tried searching up and finding out more info on this style/model but to no avail. Can someone tell me more about this bag? Which year, name, etc.. Thanks a mill!!


----------



## habanerita

No information on the bag, but, that is the happiest, cutest, girly bag Chanel bag I have seen, enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbarameow

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=923654&d=1256894208

I am hoping to get this bag but I have to ask my friend to buy it for me. I do not want to get a wrong one...
So anyone please help me with providing the full name and size of this bag?
MAny thanks!!!!! 
(is this jumbo or what?? I am really confused!!)


----------



## Nat

barbarameow said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=923654&d=1256894208
> 
> I am hoping to get this bag but I have to ask my friend to buy it for me. I do not want to get a wrong one...
> So anyone please help me with providing the full name and size of this bag?
> MAny thanks!!!!!
> (is this jumbo or what?? I am really confused!!)



This is the Timeless Classic Flap - Jumbo size.


----------



## Charmaine13

Hi, i'm new here and so do not really know how to insert a picture of them but i'll put the link here instead.

the first is basically one that i found ages ago on a simple internet search. 
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...18&hl=en&rlz=1R2GGLL_en-GB&sa=N&start=18&um=1 
<--is it even real? I've seen the Chanel maxi bag before but know this is probably bigger....

the second i don't have a link for, but i remember seeing someone on the forum having a picture of one, but conveniently can't seem to find it! its basically the vintage xl jumbo with vertical stripes down it. I love this one and would like to know more about it. 
lastly, its another vintage one, except instead of stripes it has v shaped quilting.

if anyone could tell me please, i would appreciate it immensly 
Thankyou!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I'm not usually in the Chanel forum, but there was a sales associate @ the coach store who had this gorgeous ring... similar to the type of style below (pic was borrowed from the chanel reference thread), can anyone help me find the ring that is similar to this? Thanks!


----------



## pellegrino

Just got this vintage Red Suede, it may be from the 90s. Any ideas what the style is called and when it is actually from? Thanks!


----------



## nokky_pinkz

PINK CLUTCH WITH THE ROSE

AND HERE'S THE PIC

PLEASE IDENTIFY

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...639158&Signature=o5yPj0tSyqIZXpUY9Y+bXOYW38w=


----------



## nscwong

I'm trying to help my sister sell this bag but I don't know the name of this bag.  Please help.


----------



## Souzie

^^ It's the Le Marais hobo from last year.


----------



## Souzie

xssharon said:


> hey!!
> can you tell me what this bag is please?? thanks



Stripes tote from Cruise 09.


----------



## nscwong

xsouzie said:


> ^^ It's the Le Marais hobo from last year.


Thanks, xsouzie.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Np.  Merry Christmas hun!


----------



## chanel_luv

I found this bag online and fall in love instantly. Can anyone please help me identify the color and year?


----------



## Aarponen

If you go to www.fashionphile.com, they have an orange chanel bag on their own ad in the front page. Which style and model is it?
Thanks.


----------



## Nat

Aarponen said:


> If you go to www.fashionphile.com, they have an orange chanel bag on their own ad in the front page. Which style and model is it?
> Thanks.



It's from the Walk of Fame ligne, from Cruise 2008, came out late 2007.


----------



## bdrmflr

I was searching for Chanel online and a very reputable seller had a Classic Caviar Jumbo with silver hardware for sale with the burgundy interior of black lambskin bags. Do authentic caviar jumbos have burgundy interiors too? I thought the lining was supposed to be black. Does that make the bag inauthentic?

Sorry, if this is the wrong section, but I posted in the ref library where no one looks.


----------



## hanana

Hello, can someone tell me what the name of this bag is?  If you could also tell me when it came out, I'd appreciate it.  It has a quilted lining which I love.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## lilnatie11

hii! i need help identifying this bag. It would be a big help if someone could tell me the model and style. Thanks!

http://co109w.col109.mail.live.com/...-aa4f-001e0bcc07ec&Aux=54|0|8CC55B0292BAAD0||

http://co109w.col109.mail.live.com/...-9c6f-001e0bcb35f0&Aux=54|0|8CC55B0374681D0||

http://co109w.col109.mail.live.com/...-a120-001e0bcae954&Aux=54|0|8CC55B053534B10||

http://co109w.col109.mail.live.com/...-b451-001e0bcc580e&Aux=54|0|8CC55B0802C76C0||


----------



## Setty

xssharon said:


> Hi this purse has a mademoiselle lock, but I dont know the name of it.
> Please help!!


 
it's from the CRUISE 2008-9 line, and costs about 1300$... it also comes in grey... but be careful do N O T  purchase it in leather... it only came out in gross grain ribbon fabric. Any leather style is a knockoff! 


*Stripy flap bag in pleated canvas *
A46050 Y05208 C4654


----------



## surfbunny008

http://lookbook.nu/look/170095-Summer-makes-me-crazy

And the price?


----------



## luvtods

It's the GST and price is about 2400.00.


----------



## mommy4luke

I don't think that is the GST straps are longer. Unless she had them customed lengthened and it seems more rectangle (wider) than square?


***I just saw another pic. and it looks like the TIMELESS tote.  Straps still look long but the inside is a 1 zip compartment not the 2 open and 1 zip like the GST.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

It's a GST with modded chains I think?  Just to confirm mommy4luke's answer.


----------



## karman

If it's a GST it's definitely an older style. The current GST's have smaller CC's and it looks like the front and back of the bag extend past the opening (like the Petite Timeless Tote). The straps are also longer than the current GST


----------



## surfbunny008

I just read a comment that she got it used from her mother so maybe it is infact an older style . Thanks for your helps gals!


----------



## thegraceful1

bdrmflr said:


> I was searching for Chanel online and a very reputable seller had a Classic Caviar Jumbo with silver hardware for sale with the burgundy interior of black lambskin bags. Do authentic caviar jumbos have burgundy interiors too? I thought the lining was supposed to be black. Does that make the bag inauthentic?
> 
> Sorry, if this is the wrong section, but I posted in the ref library where no one looks.


 
^Caviar interior is black
Lambskin is burgundy


----------



## thegraceful1

hanana said:


> Hello, can someone tell me what the name of this bag is? If you could also tell me when it came out, I'd appreciate it. It has a quilted lining which I love. Thank you in advance!


 2007 Le Marais Bowler


----------



## thegraceful1

lilnatie11 said:


> hii! i need help identifying this bag. It would be a big help if someone could tell me the model and style. Thanks!
> 
> http://co109w.col109.mail.live.com/...-aa4f-001e0bcc07ec&Aux=54|0|8CC55B0292BAAD0||
> 
> http://co109w.col109.mail.live.com/...-9c6f-001e0bcb35f0&Aux=54|0|8CC55B0374681D0||
> 
> http://co109w.col109.mail.live.com/...-a120-001e0bcae954&Aux=54|0|8CC55B053534B10||
> 
> http://co109w.col109.mail.live.com/...-b451-001e0bcc580e&Aux=54|0|8CC55B0802C76C0||


 
^ post pics. links aren't working.


----------



## Setty

hi ladies, 
Does anyone know the names of these two cuties from s/s 2005 ? Do you think I can find them anywhere?


----------



## hanana

thegraceful1 said:


> 2007 Le Marais Bowler



Thank you so much!  I missed an opportunity to buy this in person and wanted to search for it.


----------



## muchiko19

Hi guys would you know what is the name of this chanel? also would you also know when it came out and how much it retailed? thanks so much guys


----------



## muchiko19

Please let me know if it would be better to do a separate thread to have this identified thanks


----------



## muchiko19

Hi guys! just wanted to know what this purse is called? also would you guys know the retail of this and when it first came out?

I posted this on the ID this chanel thread but I thought I would get more answers if I post on a separate thread.  I also tried to do a search but nothing came up.

To the mods:  Please feel free to close this thread if inappropriate thanks!


----------



## muchiko19

oooppss sorry forgot the pic 

here it is


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Hi - it's not Diamond Stitch, that's more distressed-looking leather.   I think this is Surprique line, don't know when the line came out.  My wild guess would be 5-10 years ago .. maybe a real expert will chime in ..    Pretty bag!


----------



## muchiko19

thanks californiaGal.  Hope the others can chime in too!


----------



## bagasaurus

My SAs call this diamond quilt. They are taking orders for Spring 2010, and the large flaps with this pattern are described as "Diamond Quilt Large Flaps." HTH.


----------



## G&Smommy

I have the flap version of this bag in black and white.  It is from about 10 years ago.  I do not know what it is called, though.  The tote is cute!

Jennifer


----------



## flashy.stems

tres cute!!


----------



## muchiko19

thanks baga and G&S!

G&S would you know how much it retailed if you dont  mind?

Also is this lamb skin? thanks


----------



## muchiko19

So guys, do we call this the DIAMOND QUILT then? =)


----------



## muchiko19

bagasaurus said:


> My SAs call this diamond quilt. They are taking orders for Spring 2010, and the large flaps with this pattern are described as "Diamond Quilt Large Flaps." HTH.




So you mean this going to make a come back for 2010?


----------



## G&Smommy

The flaps I have, which are much smaller than the tote you pictured, were around $900-$1000 ten years ago at NM.  I am not certain of the leather, but I don't think it was lambskin since it is much sturdier.  

Jennifer


----------



## muchiko19

thanks G&S! any other info from you guys would still be appreciated.


----------



## lilnatie11

oo thnx for letting me know! but how do you post pics? *new here sorrie*


----------



## gemibebe

I'm new to the Chanel forum, have been most of the time in Hermes and BV.  

Lately my passion for Chanel has been growing and I'm definitely ready for more Chanel coming my way! 

I found this very cute bag carried by Chinese actress Ziyi Zhang, however, I didn't see it in the reference library here.  Is it one of the bubble quilt collection?







What is the name of this bag?  What other colors exist for this style?  Any idea where I can still get it?  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## G&Smommy

I think it is the Stravinsky (not sure of spelling) drawstring tote.  I know it is from Pre-Fall 2009 Paris Moscou collection.  I believe it also comes in black.  It is not bubble quilt, but a slightly different shape and texture.  I have not seen it in person, but saw photos in a thread on this forum from the NM Beverly Hills trunk show.  Good luck!

Jennifer


----------



## gemibebe

Many thanks* G&Smommy*!  I found the thread and saw the bag!  You're absolutely right, it also exists in black.  However, I can't find it anywhere online   Not sure if any boutiques or department stores will still have it...


----------



## deb68nc

Hi, I copied a picture of it and I don't know it's exact name or what year it was launched...also can I find a picture of someone owning one on here so I can see it clearer..thanks!!

 Also, what does it retail for??? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170423703466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## shells

that's a small diamond stitch flap.  not positive when that particular launch was, but i think '06?  u can check here for a lil more info


----------



## muchiko19

i finally found the line I think they call it the surpique line! i found a bag with the same kind of stitching on ebay.  Now if I know what the retail is of this tote....hmmm...


----------



## llkimpossible

Hey girls I'm new on here and I'm not sure if someone asked about this bag yet but does anyone know the name of it and around how much it cost please? i love this bag! Thanks soooooo much!!

http://i45.tinypic.com/28kn984.jpg


----------



## deb68nc

Here's the link...
http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/paris-stays-home-for-the-holidays/3491/1


----------



## Charmaine13

basically the blue and white bag and the small silver purse (which has a very strong resemblance to the Louis Vuitton Miroir pieces!)
any idea on item codes and release date? thankyou


----------



## pls5

metallic symbols from spring it would seem.  (i think it's post 36 from spring 2010 thread also #5) what is color of wallet sized item--red?? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...s-update-with-pics-529568-3.html#post13221820


----------



## saks4me

I believe that that is a laptop case from the 08C collection, not for resale, just store display. I can be wrong through.


----------



## Nat

2008 Reissue Laptop case - retail price $3895




llkimpossible said:


> Hey girls I'm new on here and I'm not sure if someone asked about this bag yet but does anyone know the name of it and around how much it cost please? i love this bag! Thanks soooooo much!!
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/28kn984.jpg


----------



## Nat

This is a Diamond Stitch tote.



deb68nc said:


> Here's the link...
> http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/paris-stays-home-for-the-holidays/3491/1


----------



## nymifashion

saks4me is correct that bag was not for sale but a couple found their way to Ebay.  The silver is not 2010 it's from a season or two ago but you might be able to still find pieces from that collection.


----------



## llkimpossible

thanks so much nat!


----------



## pro_shopper

The silver pieces are from the icons collection back in 08 or 07...


----------



## pro_shopper

^ Sorry its the symbols collection


----------



## deb68nc

Nat said:


> This is a Diamond Stitch tote.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Can you still purchase this style bag today? Thanks, deb


----------



## Nat

llkimpossible said:


> thanks so much nat!



You're welcome!



deb68nc said:


> Can you still purchase this style bag today? Thanks, deb



No Deb, I'm afraid not. This is an older style from a couple of years ago, so your best bet is eBay, consignment stores, etc.


----------



## mnshopgirl32

What ligne is this bag from? The authenticity card is a 12 series so I know it's fairly recent...


----------



## vagabag

Can someone tell me the name of this bag and whether this style is still being made?  I bought it at NM a long time ago and just recently re-united with it! I am also trying to figure out it's resale value.  Does anyone know how I can find out what it's worth today?  Is it usually worth less than what I paid? TIA!

http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/mamacket/Chanelbag.jpg


----------



## Tartine

Anyone knows what kind of skin is this purse?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Nat

At first I thought a Timeless Classic tote from the Chain Around collection, but the totes from the Chain Around collection don't have bijoux chains. I have no clue then, sorry.




mnshopgirl32 said:


> What ligne is this bag from? The authenticity card is a 12 series so I know it's fairly recent...


----------



## Nat

Very pretty lambskin tote! It's vintage though, so this style is no longer being made. Just take a look at the ended listings on eBay for a price estimation.



vagabag said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag and whether this style is still being made?  I bought it at NM a long time ago and just recently re-united with it! I am also trying to figure out it's resale value.  Does anyone know how I can find out what it's worth today?  Is it usually worth less than what I paid? TIA!
> 
> http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/mamacket/Chanelbag.jpg


----------



## Nat

I have no idea, exotic skins always scare me a bit, LOL! It's very pretty though.



Tartine said:


> Anyone knows what kind of skin is this purse?
> Thank you in advance


----------



## Tartine

LOL No worries *Nat*!
Thank you


----------



## vagabag

Nat - thanks so much!  I do love it but I'm not sure if I will use it enough since I am now a big bag girl.  Do you suggest I check ended auctions for "vintage Chanels" to get a price estimation?  Do you  know the name of this style?  It's not the timeless classic, is it?



Nat said:


> Very pretty lambskin tote! It's vintage though, so this style is no longer being made. Just take a look at the ended listings on eBay for a price estimation.


----------



## Nat

You're welcome! Yes, check ended listings of similar vintage totes, there are lots of them on eBay.

Vintage bags don't have a name, I'm afraid. But I guess you could call this a classic vintage tote 



vagabag said:


> Nat - thanks so much!  I do love it but I'm not sure if I will use it enough since I am now a big bag girl.  Do you suggest I check ended auctions for "vintage Chanels" to get a price estimation?  Do you  know the name of this style?  It's not the timeless classic, is it?


----------



## vagabag

Thanks again!



Nat said:


> You're welcome! Yes, check ended listings of similar vintage totes, there are lots of them on eBay.
> 
> Vintage bags don't have a name, I'm afraid. But I guess you could call this a classic vintage tote


----------



## ookidzoo

Can anyone tell me about this bag? Year, collection? Is it a limited edition?

Don't know how to post pictures, but here's a link to same purse. Hope it works. Thanks for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTH-NIB-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23047515b3


----------



## nymifashion

I don't think it is limited edition just a one season bag


----------



## vhdos

^I agree


----------



## G&Smommy

I am pretty sure this was one of the recent sale bags at NM.  I saw someone trying it on the day of the pre-sale.


----------



## nani66

This is the CC Mix in gold (C4401) from 2008P (Spring).


----------



## pro_shopper

Its a seasonal bag but some sellers call it Limited because its only released for a season.


----------



## ookidzoo

Thank you ladies for all the responses. I knew I'd get some great info here!


----------



## eurobaglady

Hi! Does anyone know when this bag was made,  I mean what year? Is it an old style? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## eurobaglady

eurobaglady said:


> Hi! Does anyone know when this bag was made,  I mean what year? Is it an old style? Thanks a bunch!



Nothing?


----------



## cecilia446

Happy new year everyone!

Please help me to identity the Chanel tote in white.  Wondering if this tote is still available for sale in the Chanel boutique?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## thegraceful1

eurobaglady said:


> Hi! Does anyone know when this bag was made, I mean what year? Is it an old style? Thanks a bunch!


 
If you know/have the hologram sticker #'s , you can check here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/come-in-and-share-your-authenticity-tips-please-53489-13.html


----------



## petrag

Hello all, I'm new to this forum I hope someone can help me. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name of this Chanel spring/summer 2010 bag and if it is available already in boutiques in London? I'm going to London in few days and would really like to have this one...
Thanks in advance!!!






thatsafabuloushandbag.com/post/Chanel-SpringSummer-2010-handbags.aspx
(Third from the bottom on the right side - large beige flap...)


----------



## Enchy

Dear Chanel Friends,

What is the name of this bag. I would love to have this bag, it is so hot for work documents 

Kisses from ChanelBoy!!!


----------



## nymifashion

Looks like a vintage briefcase.  Probably from decades in LA, Rachel Zoe frequents it.  It might even be available still.  A lot of the stuff Brad wears is not his, but loaned to him from designers.


----------



## Charmaine13

typolis.net/static/ponyundkleid/images/chanel-the-naked-bag.jpg 
anyone have any idea of what the big shopper bag is called? does it come in anything else except for this clear material?


----------



## Charmaine13

i found it on http://littlemissdressup.blogspot.com/2009_11_01_archive.html


----------



## burberryprncess

You want to know if Chanel made this style or you want the name?  If it is the latter, then there was none.


----------



## Charmaine13

i dont understand, so it this bag real?


----------



## nighteyes

^Chanel did not use to give their bags names. Now they do.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Alot of vintage bags don't have names.


----------



## Smoothoprter

This bag does not have a particular name, except that it is a "flap bag".  Chanel did not begin giving their bags names until around 2005.


----------



## Charmaine13

so, any idea of the date of the bag?


----------



## Nat

Your picture is not showing up.

Please read this on how to post pictures http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html and then try again in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-123.html#post13696072

Thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Charmaine13 said:


> so, any idea of the date of the bag?


 
http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-vintage-black-xl-jumbo-flap-bag-i-25234-s-199.html


----------



## Charmaine13

THANKS SMOOTHOPRTER!


----------



## Charmaine13

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...lz=1T4HPEB_en-GBGB236GB238&sa=N&start=18&um=1

it wont let me insert the picture so i'll put the link instead. 
sorry, i know its another identify post but i really like this bag. is it possible for any one to tell me the name and date of it?  thanks!


----------



## Enchy

Can, someone tell me the name of this bag?

Thanks!

Kisses,

Enchy!


----------



## nymifashion

Vintage, probably before they had names.  Don't know the date but I recognize the watermark on it from an Ebay seller.  Take a look there because it is no longer made.


----------



## cecilia446

cecilia446 said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> Please help me to identity the Chanel tote in white. Wondering if this tote is still available for sale in the Chanel boutique? Thanks in advance.


 
Anyone?


----------



## Souzie

^^ East West tote from Cruise 2008.  Try calling the Chanel 800 number to check for availability.


----------



## Charmaine13

nymifashion said:


> Vintage, probably before they had names. Don't know the date but I recognize the watermark on it from an Ebay seller. Take a look there because it is no longer made.


 
Thanks for the reply!
I know its vintage and it probably does not have a name, but i wanted to search for it because its no longer on ebay. But i dont even know what to write to search for it! (since i dont have a name or anything).
does anyone know the date of when it was released?


----------



## psulion08

Hey everyone! What about this one? I bought it at Neiman Marcus in the summer 2005. Original price was $1200+..I bought it for $500.


----------



## amkusc

Thank you for helping me identify the year of my bag.

I would appreciate any other information anyone may have about this bag (i.e. if it was from a specific collection).

Thank you very much for your time and insight!
Alexis


----------



## brtracy

Hi Ladies, I don't have a picture yet, but I would like to ask what is the "reissue bag with the caviar flap chain" called?
The bag body is a definitely a reissue with the rectangle closure, but the chain is not all metal chain, it is the one with leather and metal like the ones on classic flap?  

Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## nscwong

What are the names of these items from spring 10?
1. http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11#11...interlaced-chain-strap-and-cc-clasp-10,1,3,22)
2. http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11#11-bowling-bag-in-crinkled-calfskin-chanel-signature-1,1,13,22
3. http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11#11--rubber-effect-python-tote-bag-chanel-signature-1,1,8,22
4. http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11#11...ngle-bracelets-with-enameled-symbols-4,3,8,22
5. http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11#11...rned-with-glass-pearls-and-diamante-4,3,15,22

Thanks!


----------



## viclou67

I just bought this bag from AFF and would like to know what it is called. I searched the forum and could not find any with the leather woven in the chains. I also hope that someone can tell me the size that it is considered. It measures 11.5 x 7.5 x 3.25.

Thanks!





http://annsfabulousfinds.com/var/sh...front_1/218680-1-eng-US/front_1_reference.jpg


----------



## moreboba

I need help to identify this bag. Thanks a bunch, ladies!


----------



## brtracy

That is the one I recently got as well. 

I would love to find out what it is called~!!!!



viclou67 said:


> I just bought this bag from AFF and would like to know what it is called. I searched the forum and could not find any with the leather woven in the chains. I also hope that someone can tell me the size that it is considered. It measures 11.5 x 7.5 x 3.25.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/var/sh...front_1/218680-1-eng-US/front_1_reference.jpg


----------



## Nat

It's called a Hybrid: a combination of 2.55/reissue and classic flap.




viclou67 said:


> I just bought this bag from AFF and would like to know what it is called. I searched the forum and could not find any with the leather woven in the chains. I also hope that someone can tell me the size that it is considered. It measures 11.5 x 7.5 x 3.25.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/var/sh...front_1/218680-1-eng-US/front_1_reference.jpg





brtracy said:


> That is the one I recently got as well.
> 
> I would love to find out what it is called~!!!!


----------



## brtracy

Thanks Nat!!! Even though my husband got it for me from Saks.. I just want to make sure this does actually exist.. hehe..


----------



## viclou67

Thank you Nat! I think it would be considered a 227 by the measurements.


----------



## viclou67

Forget the size in the last post. I meant to say that it's a 226. OOPS...


----------



## dreachick2384

Hi! There are 2 I am looking at from AFF. Any info on years, size, where to find more pics? I checked the ref. threads to no avail....
TIA!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_perforated_hobo

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...anel/purses/black_quilted_lambskin_travel_bag


----------



## pond23

dreachick2384 said:


> Hi! There are 2 I am looking at from AFF. Any info on years, size, where to find more pics? I checked the ref. threads to no avail....
> TIA!
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_perforated_hobo
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...anel/purses/black_quilted_lambskin_travel_bag



^ The first one is from the Perforated Line. I think that came out in Spring 2007 (or 2006?).


----------



## chanelbaglover

freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.d253ebfc5f.jpg

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/imag...4c802577e1.jpg

freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.cb651537e7.jpg

A colleague at work has this bag to sell and I'm really really interested, can you please help me identifying it? I don't even know the name of the bag. Thank you.


----------



## dreachick2384

pond23 said:


> ^ The first one is from the Perforated Line. I think that came out in Spring 2007 (or 2006?).


 
Thanks Pond!


----------



## Nat

brtracy said:


> Thanks Nat!!! Even though my husband got it for me from Saks.. I just want to make sure this does actually exist.. hehe..



You're welcome, guys! Your husband did a good job 



viclou67 said:


> Thank you Nat! I think it would be considered a 227 by the measurements.





viclou67 said:


> Forget the size in the last post. I meant to say that it's a 226. OOPS...



Yep, 226 is the closest size


----------



## Nat

dreachick2384 said:


> Hi! There are 2 I am looking at from AFF. Any info on years, size, where to find more pics? I checked the ref. threads to no avail....
> TIA!
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_perforated_hobo
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...anel/purses/black_quilted_lambskin_travel_bag



I agree with Steph on the first one. The second one is vintage and doesn't have a name.


----------



## Nat

chanelbaglover said:


> freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.d253ebfc5f.jpg
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/imag...4c802577e1.jpg
> 
> freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.cb651537e7.jpg
> 
> A colleague at work has this bag to sell and I'm really really interested, can you please help me identifying it? I don't even know the name of the bag. Thank you.



Only the second link worked for me and it took forever to load, please try Photobucket next time. Couldn't really make out the style and not only that, this way of presentation is often used by counterfeiters. Not saying this one is fake, but I'd try to get better pictures and post them on our authentication thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-532583-293.html#post13764949


----------



## chanelbaglover

Can you please have a look at this link instead? Thank you.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/60105071@N00/4263187794/


----------



## Nat

chanelbaglover said:


> Can you please have a look at this link instead? Thank you.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/60105071@N00/4263187794/



This picture is a bit better, but I don't recognize the style, to be honest. Which doesn't say a thing, because Chanel has numerous styles out there, but it could also mean it's a non-excisting style. Where do these pictures come from? Did your colleague take them herself or are they posted on a website? 

Either way, if it were up to me I'd ask for more detailed pictures, like the interior tag and hologram sticker and post them on the ATC thread mentioned above.


----------



## chanelbaglover

Thank you, I'll do that. My friend gave me this picture, I don't know if she took it herself. But she brought the bag to work and is really nice. Made of black denim. Thanks.


----------



## Nat

You're welcome. Here's a helpful thread for you: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html

Might come in handy next time your colleague takes a bag to work with her... Good luck.


----------



## psulion08

psulion08 said:


> Hey everyone! What about this one? I bought it at Neiman Marcus in the summer 2005. Original price was $1200+..I bought it for $500.


 

no idea?


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Nat and Pond for your info! One more for you! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380195575813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## EisleyJane

what size and style is this Chanel bag called? I love how small it is. Thank you


----------



## MyRaiden

I am thinking of buying this purse. Can somebody please tell me the name of this style, is it still available in stores, and price?

TIA! 

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=CHANEL Lambskin Accordion CC Flap Bag


----------



## nscwong

That's a lambskin m/l classic flap.



EisleyJane said:


> what size and style is this Chanel bag called? I love how small it is. Thank you


----------



## Souzie

MyRaiden said:


> I am thinking of buying this purse. Can somebody please tell me the name of this style, is it still available in stores, and price?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=CHANEL Lambskin Accordion CC Flap Bag



Le Marais Accordian flap.  It's from 2007, I doubt it's still available.  It retailed for $2595 btw.


----------



## Wimmy

Hi there,

Please kindly help identify the silver Chanel and whether it's the same with the black one in another pictures?

TIA


----------



## Nat

dreachick2384 said:


> Thanks Nat and Pond for your info! One more for you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380195575813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This is a Surpique tote from 2002.


----------



## Nat

Wimmy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please kindly help identify the silver Chanel and whether it's the same with the black one in another pictures?
> 
> TIA



The Double Stitch tote from 2008. Could be the same, don't recall if it came out in silver as well.


----------



## dreachick2384

Nat said:


> This is a Surpique tote from 2002.


 
Thanks! You are quite the wealth of knowledge!!!


----------



## luckystar07

Please help me identify this bag. I'd like to know the style name and a year. Thanks!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Mademoiselle Tote from Fall 2006.


----------



## moreboba

I'm thinking to get one of these....Any ideas on the styles and years? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## puglypie

I love this thread!

Anybody know the name of this bag? Thank you in advance ^^


----------



## babyfish2005

Hi, guys, what is this bag called? THX


----------



## 255beth

I had a SA in Los Angeles track this down for me. I hope she is sending the correct bag - at the time I had no information to give her other than my description.
Does anyone know this bag??


----------



## clammy77

Hey!

I saw this movie in a Chinese movie. It's like a extremely flat/puffy big chanel bag. It looks like really flat, kinda like paper (Haha). jk, but it's really flat. Can anyone make out this bag? Thanks!

:")


----------



## e.le

Looks very similar to the one Mischa Barton has:

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/startracks/100125/mischa-barton-435.jpg


----------



## e.le

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/startracks/100125/mischa-barton-435.jpg

whoops sorry


----------



## jeanaov2010

So elegant...


----------



## shoedivas

I found these on the chanel website in the 2010 pre spring summer collection. Anyone have names or prices? TIA!
chanel.com/fashion/data/1280/hautdebit/collections/1/_img/1/22/email/10.jpg
chanel.com/fashion/data/1280/hautdebit/collections/1/_img/1/22/email/09.jpg


----------



## gratefull

is it different from a lamb maxi?


----------



## nymifashion

Looks vintage to me


----------



## purse-nality

i think its 09 S/S smooshy maxi, either washed caviar or lamb.


----------



## purse-nality

purse-nality said:


> i think its 09 S/S smooshy maxi, either washed caviar or lamb.



here is Kim K's w/ gh... maybe do a side-by-side comparison...


----------



## clammy77

Thank you all for ur help in identifying the chanel bag!esp. Purse Nality with the picture attached!but sadly its not the one im looking for!!!ahhhh!!this is so difficult, i have the side view of the bag, its completely flat like a file folder, the maxi chanel ones are actually wider on the side by alot!!Also the leather is extremely soft not structured like the Maxi Chanel bags.Its similar to the bubble flap bags, slouchy!!
Please help !!!thanks a million!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hiya.  What is this beauty called?  The bag; - I know who the lady is-.  Thanks

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...4&d=1259396452


----------



## purseinsanity

It's not showing up for me!


----------



## clammy77

ping~


----------



## Miss Luana

255beth said:


> I had a SA in Los Angeles track this down for me. I hope she is sending the correct bag - at the time I had no information to give her other than my description.
> Does anyone know this bag??



Its the WOC (Wallet on a chain) half moon.


----------



## Miss Luana

babyfish2005 said:


> Hi, guys, what is this bag called? THX



Vintage camera ?


----------



## jadenlexi

can anyone tell me if the chanel patent leather flap bag has  leather or patent leather lining on the inside? thank you


----------



## babyfish2005

Miss Luana said:


> Vintage camera ?


 
Thanks for your help, but I don;t think so. Here is another pic....THanks again.


----------



## cocorice

hi
does chanel still make this dark navy blue classic? thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

babyfish2005 said:


> Hi, guys, what is this bag called? THX


 
The bag that Nicole is carrying is a vintage style, Chanel did not have "names" for their styles.


----------



## thegraceful1

jadenlexi said:


> can anyone tell me if the chanel patent leather flap bag has leather or patent leather lining on the inside? thank you


 
Leather


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HELLO PLEaSE CAN YOU  help me with this ? what colour/hardware is it?? i am drooling







tia


----------



## *ilovebrad*

I think this is ruthenium or gun metal hw.





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> HELLO PLEaSE CAN YOU help me with this ? what colour/hardware is it?? i am drooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tia


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks !!what colour/style?


----------



## Nat

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thanks !!what colour/style?



This is a black classic Jumbo flap in lambskin


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

than you so much NAT ...i thougt it was  a maxi in grey 

is this kind of ruthenium hardware still availale in stores??


----------



## Nat

It looks like a black flap on my screen, but the Jumbo also comes out in grey. I have no idea if the ruthenium hardware is still available in the boutiques, I'm not really up to date with that. Silver hardware should be relatively easy to find though, I guess.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks again i will check ....


----------



## Marmotte

Hi, I'v just bought this beauty at Chanel in Geneva.  Can anyone tell me it's name? Thanks!


----------



## Nat

Marmotte said:


> Hi, I'v just bought this beauty at Chanel in Geneva.  Can anyone tell me it's name? Thanks!



Congratulations! This is from the Tweedy collection, from Fall/Winter 09/10.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just bought this same bag (only in black) at a local consignment shop. It seems like an older style. Does anyone know the name of it? I'm including this link because the photos I took were too big to post on tPF. Thank so much for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-BON...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4838e1eef0


----------



## cocorice

please identify the year of this color. does chanel still make this color classic? thanks


----------



## Nat

HermesNewbie said:


> I just bought this same bag (only in black) at a local consignment shop. It seems like an older style. Does anyone know the name of it? I'm including this link because the photos I took were too big to post on tPF. Thank so much for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-BON...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4838e1eef0



Great find! I don't think this older style came with a name, though.


----------



## Nat

Looks like a regular black classic Jumbo flap in caviar to me.




cocorice said:


> please identify the year of this color. does chanel still make this color classic? thanks


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Hi, I would like to verify if this purse is a surpique or reissue?

Also, the measurements are 10" W x 5.5" H x 2" D- is this an east west?




Thanks


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nat said:


> Great find! I don't think this older style came with a name, though.



Thanks, Nat!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Rachel Bilson's Chanel Bag? (credit: denimology.com)

denimology.com/2010/01/rachel-bilson-04.jpg


----------



## nunvi

Hi there

COuld you please tell me the name of this Chanel bag? Do you know the original price?

Many thanks


----------



## lollipop123

Hi... 

please help me to identify the size of these flaps !!!

Turquoise













Pink













Red


----------



## Souzie

VeryIntoChanel said:


> Hi, I would like to verify if this purse is a surpique or reissue?
> 
> Also, the measurements are 10" W x 5.5" H x 2" D- is this an east west?
> 
> View attachment 993513
> 
> 
> Thanks



I believe this is a classic flap with mademoiselle closure.  It's also been referred to as a hybrid flap as well, and yes, it is the east west size.


----------



## Souzie

Lindsay_Levin said:


> Rachel Bilson's Chanel Bag? (credit: denimology.com)
> 
> denimology.com/2010/01/rachel-bilson-04.jpg



Luxury flap.


----------



## lollipop123

Hi... 

please help me to identify the size of these flaps !!!

Turquoise









Pink









Red


----------



## mskatren

The pink classic flap looks like a MEDIUM/LARGE.


----------



## Luccibag

Red is a maxi flap and the turquoise is a 226 reissue.


----------



## babyontheway

The turquoise is gorgeous!  OP- are you thinking of getting any of these bags?


----------



## graycat5

Can someone help with an ID on my new beige caviar bag?  TIA!


----------



## QTbebe

Turquoise looks like a reissue 226
pink is med/large classic flap
red is a XL (could possibly be a vintage?)




lollipop123 said:


> Hi...
> 
> please help me to identify the size of these flaps !!!
> 
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red


----------



## lollipop123

mskatren said:


> The pink classic flap looks like a MEDIUM/LARGE.


 
Thanks.. neverthough that medium is such so small. Even look smaller than the turquoise ..


----------



## nunvi

QUOTE=nunvi;13869660]Hi there

Please help me identify this bag. I have tried asking many friends, but no one knows. COuld you please tell me the name of this Chanel bag? Do you know the original price?

Many thanks









































[/QUOTE]


----------



## lightdays

I'm just curious if anyone knows the name of this bag and if it's still available in stores today?

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-quilted-caviar-leather-bowler-bag.aspx


----------



## Souzie

graycat5 said:


> Can someone help with an ID on my new beige caviar bag?  TIA!



Timeless Classic bowler/boston bag.


----------



## gaga_ser

*See my reply in pink below:-*



lollipop123 said:


> Hi...
> 
> please help me to identify the size of these flaps !!!
> 
> Turquoise - *Looks like 226 (Medium)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink - *Medium Classic Double Flap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red - *Maxi*


----------



## lollipop123

Hi!

Thanks for the replies. However, just wondering... is the Medium classic flap supposed to be the same size as the 226 reissue ??? The pink classic flap surely looks smaller than the turquoise 226 to me.


----------



## NanamiRyu

^ I would say a medium classic is closer to a 225.  226 is a bit larger.


----------



## Jaded81

I would say...

Turquoise = 226
Pink = medium/large
Red = maxi


----------



## Jaded81

And yes, the medium/large Flap is about the same size as a 225. The 226 is inbetween a medium/large and a jumbo.


----------



## pro_shopper

Jaded81 said:


> I would say...
> 
> Turquoise = 226
> Pink = medium/large
> Red = maxi



ITA!


----------



## midtown_skyline

I saw this on a random website and it's definitely a fake but I was wondering whether there is an authentic Chanel bag like this one? 

If there is then please please PLEASE tell me what it's called and how much it is in USD!!!

THANK YOU


----------



## chaneladdict84

thats the westminister pearl tote. came out pre-fall 08.

i know they are re-making the flap version for pre-fall '10


----------



## tennesseexo

can anyone tell me what this is and if its real my friend gave it to me she has a massive chanel collection but ive never seen this one before







http://tinypic.com/r/16m0zgp/6

thanks very much


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Hi, can you please identify this Chanel tote? Thanks!!


----------



## madabtbag

http://www.bagthatstyle.com/photo-gallery/4186/rachel-bilson-goes-casual-with-chanel-005/

Recognize this?!

Love it...wud be gr8 if someone can quote me the price too!


----------



## jainstein

It's a Luxe flap from 2007 (I believe). Price was ~$2500 . Came in metallic black, metallic brown, black, brown, burgundy/red, white, patent versions, etc... It's hard to get now, try ebay or consignment stores.




madabtbag said:


> http://www.bagthatstyle.com/photo-gallery/4186/rachel-bilson-goes-casual-with-chanel-005/
> 
> Recognize this?!
> 
> Love it...wud be gr8 if someone can quote me the price too!


----------



## madabtbag

Thnks jainstein..loved it but too bad cant get it!!


----------



## tokku

Can someone please ID this Chanel. I have seen it in boutiques but don't know what line it's from. Thanks so much.


----------



## sbelle

They just had that exact bag on Yoogi's Closet last week, but it sold a couple days after it went up.

I can't find a picture of the one they just sold that was bronze, but here's a gold one they sold before.









These bags do pop up every now and then you just have to watch.  I got mine on ebay last summer.


----------



## thegraceful1

lightdays said:


> I'm just curious if anyone knows the name of this bag and if it's still available in stores today?
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-quilted-caviar-leather-bowler-bag.aspx


 
Timeless Classic Bowler, not avail.


----------



## NYCavalier

They had the brown one Rachel Bilson is wearing on AFF but it sold a few days ago


----------



## NanamiRyu

VeryIntoChanel said:


> Hi, can you please identify this Chanel tote? Thanks!!


 
This is from Pearls Obsession, released few seasons ago.


----------



## tongtongchan

Hello, can someone please help to ID these 2 bags and the seasons and price if possible. Much appreciated!


----------



## mskatren

I got this picture from http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/tag/whitney-port/page/3/

Whitney Port is carrying a classic Chanel flap, but in what color? Is it *Beige* (If so, what shade of beige?)

Pic 1: http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/whitchanel1.jpg

Pic 2: http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/whitchanel2.jpg


----------



## nunvi

Hi there

Please help me identify this bag. I have tried asking many friends, but no one knows. COuld you please tell me the name of this Chanel bag? Do you know the original price?

Many thanks









































[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## marietschies

hello there! 
i saw this chanel bag at a vintage store on bricklane (being sold at 160 british pounds)... it looks very old and not in its best shape... and i was wondering if there is even the slightest chance that it might be real?! it is creamy white and a canvas fabric. do nonleather chanel bags even exist?? i have read through all your tips on what to look out for and i am intending on going back to the store tomorrow to have a look at the different "signs" i read about. is there anything specific to look out for on vintage bags? thank you!


----------



## tennesseexo

tennesseexo said:


> can anyone tell me what this is and if its real my friend gave it to me she has a massive chanel collection but ive never seen this one before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/16m0zgp/6
> 
> thanks very much



bump


----------



## deb68nc

Please wait
Image not available


----------



## NanamiRyu

nunvi said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please help me identify this bag. I have tried asking many friends, but no one knows. COuld you please tell me the name of this Chanel bag? Do you know the original price?
> 
> Many thanks


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

I think this is comparable to wallet on chain styles...  But in case you are thinking of getting that particular bag, check its authenticity by posting the pics (or link of the sale) at the authenticity thread of Chanel Shopping forum.  The serial number does not seem to match the style of the bag, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## NanamiRyu

marietschies said:


> hello there!
> i saw this chanel bag at a vintage store on bricklane (being sold at 160 british pounds)... it looks very old and not in its best shape... and i was wondering if there is even the slightest chance that it might be real?! it is creamy white and a canvas fabric.* do nonleather chanel bags even exist??* i have read through all your tips on what to look out for and i am intending on going back to the store tomorrow to have a look at the different "signs" i read about. is there anything specific to look out for on vintage bags? thank you!


 
Of course!  I have few non leather Chanel bags myself and many of our members here own them as well.  If you think you can't tell authenticity by yourself, you should think about taking some pics and posting at authentication thread.

QUOTE=tennesseexo;13928128]bump[/QUOTE]

All authenticity questions should be posted at its thread, at Chanel shopping forum.  Here's the link.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-548557.html

Please read the first post of the thread and follow the rules.


----------



## SLCsocialite

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-AUTH-CHA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item588567a56e

Can anyone tell me the year/season of this style of Chanel Clutch???

Thank you so much


----------



## NanamiRyu

SLCsocialite said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-AUTH-CHA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item588567a56e
> 
> Can anyone tell me the year/season of this style of Chanel Clutch???
> 
> Thank you so much


 
You can tell the years by the sticker number.  Here's the list for the future reference.



Smoothoprter said:


> Updated information regarding Authenticity Numbers:
> 
> _8-digits----_
> 
> 12XXXXXX series - 2008
> 11XXXXXX series - 2006 to 2008
> 10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006
> 
> _7-digits--_
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
> 4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
> 3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
> 2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
> 1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
> 0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988
> 
> Early 0XXXXXX series hologram stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Wow thanks so much, sorry i was unaware of the tag system. Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

deb68nc said:


> Please wait
> Image not available



Cells tote from fall 08'.


----------



## Crackberry

this is the violet 2006 correct?
i have heard differing views.


----------



## tennesseexo

NanamiRyu said:


> Of course!  I have few non leather Chanel bags myself and many of our members here own them as well.  If you think you can't tell authenticity by yourself, you should think about taking some pics and posting at authentication thread.
> 
> QUOTE=tennesseexo;13928128]bump


 
All authenticity questions should be posted at its thread, at Chanel shopping forum.  Here's the link.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-548557.html

Please read the first post of the thread and follow the rules.[/QUOTE]



erm i asked what kinda of bag it was as id not seen it before.


----------



## nunvi

HI there
Many thanks for your help. About the hologram sticker, Smoothoprter said exactly the same as you. The bag is authentic based on her opinion. Is it possible that the seller pulled out a hologram from another bag and sticked it in my bag? What do you think?

Many thanks


NanamiRyu;13929430][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

I think this is comparable to wallet on chain styles...  But in case you are thinking of getting that particular bag, check its authenticity by posting the pics (or link of the sale) at the authenticity thread of Chanel Shopping forum.  The serial number does not seem to match the style of the bag, at least to my knowledge.[/QUOTE]


----------



## EisleyJane

I am so confused about sizing on the Chanel bags. I have no clue on how to find this bag on ebay what would i search? This doesn't look like a size Medium to me. It looks very tiny. I love the smaller Chanel classic bags like this one. Please help. I am so lost. Is this the 2.55? Thanks


----------



## petot

Do you know what style is this? Is this a MINI?
I wonder if this also comes in a slightly bigger size? Thanks!


----------



## moreboba

Any ideas on style name & year? Thanks!


----------



## EnMoone

Can you please identify this Chanel bag?

Are they still produced?

http://www.trendsales.dk/main.asp?site=view_item&id=16064398&forum=140&road=my_replies&search=1&sort=&status=


----------



## chcdds

moreboba said:


> Any ideas on style name & year? Thanks!


 
I have one just like this except mine is not patent leather but lamb skin, black with beige trim. It is called sac class deriv (that's what is on the box anyway) and it was made 2003-2004.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi could somebody identify this chanel? whats the model and the size? thanks!!


----------



## Souzie

EisleyJane said:


> I am so confused about sizing on the Chanel bags. I have no clue on how to find this bag on ebay what would i search? This doesn't look like a size Medium to me. It looks very tiny. I love the smaller Chanel classic bags like this one. Please help. I am so lost. Is this the 2.55? Thanks



Looks like a medium/large classic flap.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/style-codes-and-dimensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/pls-post-your-size-comparison-pics-any-chanel-328531.html?highlight=size+comparison


----------



## Souzie

petot said:


> Do you know what style is this? Is this a MINI?
> I wonder if this also comes in a slightly bigger size? Thanks!



Yes, it's a mini.  The next sizes up are small and east west.


----------



## Souzie

fsadeli said:


> Hi could somebody identify this chanel? whats the model and the size? thanks!!



Play On Pleats pochette.


----------



## fsadeli

xsouzie said:


> Play On Pleats pochette.



thanks!! i guess this model isnt so popular?? google the name above and couldn't find it..


----------



## winterbunny

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if I can still get this anywhere and what is the name of this bag? Thanks

http://americanchic.net/blog_images/blake_lively_chanel_quilt1.jpg


----------



## tennesseexo

thanks for nothing.


----------



## thegraceful1

tennesseexo said:


> bump


 
^It looks like the East West Patent Leather Chocolate Bar Flap.  
The other ladies gave you a link of the Authenticed This thread, just incase you were wondering if it was real or not (since you also asked that question)


----------



## thegraceful1

winterbunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I can still get this anywhere and what is the name of this bag? Thanks
> 
> http://americanchic.net/blog_images/blake_lively_chanel_quilt1.jpg


 
Bubble Quilt Flap, you can see more pics. here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html


----------



## Winque

Hi.  Can anyone please help me identify the flap that Kristen Stewart is carrying in these pics?  Is it a reissue accordion flap?  I think it's really cute and want to get the same one.  TIA!!!


----------



## shopaholic1989

this is a relatively new bag but i have no idea what its called!
any ideas?
TIA for any info you can give me!


----------



## kobe939

Isn't this the 2.55 reissue flap in blue metallic in size 225 or 226 (not sure which size) with the silver hardware?

I could be totally wrong!


----------



## tennesseexo

thegraceful1 said:


> ^It looks like the East West Patent Leather Chocolate Bar Flap.
> The other ladies gave you a link of the Authenticed This thread, just incase you were wondering if it was real or not (since you also asked that question)



thanks so much i just needed to know so i could sell it as i don't like it thankss


----------



## eggpudding

What is KStew doing with a Chanel bag? LOL I kid.


----------



## nighteyes

^:lolots:!!!

*kobe939* I think you may be right. It's definitely a reissue with silver hardware, possibly in the 225 size.


----------



## sumgirl

Does anyone know what is this bag called? Thanks.


----------



## echo_23

It's the large Paris Biarritz Shopping Tote.  I have this exact bag and adore it.  it's my everyday bag for me and my daughter (she's 2 1/2).  It still shows practically no sins of use after 2 years of heavy use!  Great investment!


----------



## sumgirl

echo_23 said:


> It's the large Paris Biarritz Shopping Tote.  I have this exact bag and adore it.  it's my everyday bag for me and my daughter (she's 2 1/2).  It still shows practically no sins of use after 2 years of heavy use!  Great investment!


Thank you *echo_23*. 
What is yours made out of? I saw this same style but copper like color, calfskin which is completely different than the pic posted. Do you find it a little big for everyday use?


----------



## nymifashion

I don't think that bag ever came in leather.  It did come in gold canvas, and some of the materials do look kind of leather like but eve the "patent" is vinyl.


----------



## sumgirl

Really, nymifashion? I thought it's some sort of leather judging from the posted picture, no?


----------



## sumgirl

Any idea what leather and color available for this bag?


----------



## Classic Chic

I think it's a black metallic reissue, size 225.


----------



## Souzie

shopaholic1989 said:


> this is a relatively new bag but i have no idea what its called!
> any ideas?
> TIA for any info you can give me!



Jersey Bubble Quilt hobo from Fall 2007.


----------



## Souzie

fsadeli said:


> thanks!! i guess this model isnt so popular?? google the name above and couldn't find it..



You're right.  I don't think anyone on the forum has this ligne either.


----------



## cracker

Can someone help me identify this bag? I'm in  and I have to find one! tia


----------



## shopaholic1989

thanx  xsouzie!
i had no idea it was from fall 2007! i thought it was an 09 shape! 
do you think i might still be able to get hold of one? ( in the UK would be great!!)
thanx again for your help


----------



## imjellobaby

Hey ladies!

Could you please help me identify this bag? I know it's a flap, but is it a classic flap or a reissue? And does this interior come in all the sizes and both caviar and lambskin?






Thank you for your help, I'm a Chanel-newbie...


----------



## jav821

Hi, Can someone please identify the name of this bag? Thank you.


----------



## thegraceful1

cracker said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? I'm in  and I have to find one! tia


 
It looks like a double sided vintage flap.


----------



## thegraceful1

imjellobaby said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Could you please help me identify this bag? I know it's a flap, but is it a classic flap or a reissue? And does this interior come in all the sizes and both caviar and lambskin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help, I'm a Chanel-newbie...


 
It's a m/l lambskin classic flap, you can also read this thread, is very helpful:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html


----------



## imjellobaby

thegraceful1 said:


> It's a m/l lambskin classic flap, you can also read this thread, is very helpful:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html



Thank you!


----------



## cracker

thegraceful1 said:


> It looks like a double sided vintage flap.






Thanks! Do you know the measurements for this bag? Is it smaller than the vintage jumbo?


----------



## thegraceful1

cracker said:


> Thanks! Do you know the measurements for this bag? Is it smaller than the vintage jumbo?


 
It looks like the same size about 12"L, I have only seen a few of these bags (not many), good luck on your search.


----------



## cracker

thegraceful1 said:


> It looks like the same size about 12"L, I have only seen a few of these bags (not many), good luck on your search.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## Souzie

shopaholic1989 said:


> thanx  xsouzie!
> i had no idea it was from fall 2007! i thought it was an 09 shape!
> do you think i might still be able to get hold of one? ( in the UK would be great!!)
> thanx again for your help



New versions of the Bubble Quilt are released every year.  The one in your pic was from 2007.  There is an 09' version as well, but it has the snake chain.  I don't know if the 07' version would still be available, but try calling the Chanel 800 number for the 09' version.


----------



## Winque

eggpudding said:


> What is KStew doing with a Chanel bag? LOL I kid.



^^ 

Thanks, *eggpudding*, *nighteyes*, *kobe939*, and *Classic Chic*!

Now I can start looking out for this purse, although I read that these photos were taken in 2008, so the style might be harder to find...

Btw, KStew has said in interviews that the one thing she indulges in is Chanel.  She has appeared on the red carpet carrying the timeless clutch, worn the T-strap shoes, appeared in a dress or two, and has the black onyx camellia ring.  So tomboy or not, I find it interesting that she can incorporate it into her style.


----------



## nunvi

Hi there

Please help me identify this bag. I have tried asking many friends, but no one knows. COuld you please tell me the name of this Chanel bag? Do you know the original price?

Many thanks









































[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lyline

Can anyone tell me the style and year of this bag please?







TIA!


----------



## mimosa70

I've seen this picture somewhere in this blog but I forgot where I saw it. I did take a picture so pleaseee help me find this bag or the thread that has this bag posted


----------



## nunvi

Hi Ladies
ANy ideas about the name and price of this Chanel bag?

Many thanks


----------



## maripos13

Hi Ladies,

I'm not sure if I posted in the right place, but I'm trying to determine the year/season for this bracelet:

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/jew...lets/8212/1761/1644&posRow=5&posCol=3&page=1#

Thank you for your help! (and if I posted in the wrong place, please tell me where to post).

Thanks!
Stacey


----------



## Nat

I'll move this for you. We have a stickied Help Identify this thread in our main forum


----------



## maripos13

Thank you Nat---much appreciated!


----------



## minababe

I want Ashley Tisdale's chanel bag! can someone tell me the name and price in europe, please?


----------



## maripos13

Hello Ladies,

Can someone help me identify the year/season for these bangles??  I went through the posts for jewelry and didn't find this---but I think it might be 2006 or 2009?

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/jew...lets/8212/1761/1644&posRow=5&posCol=3&page=1#


Thank you!
Stacey


----------



## raradarling

Does anyone know which bag this is? And where to get it? From reading many posts on this site I am going to guess that it's a Jumbo Maxi in Beige from S/S 09? I like it bc it has a more slouchy look to it!

many thanks!


----------



## Crackberry

what are these?
any details - price, year etc..
did they also come in black?


----------



## dudas

Coul you help me to iD this Chanel suede bag?many thancks in advance
http://cgi.ebay.es/100-AUTH-CHANEL-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414c947c38


----------



## Souzie

Lyline said:


> Can anyone tell me the style and year of this bag please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Sloan Square tote from pre-fall 2008.


----------



## Souzie

mimosa70 said:


> I've seen this picture somewhere in this blog but I forgot where I saw it. I did take a picture so pleaseee help me find this bag or the thread that has this bag posted



The pic's not too clear, but looks like it could be a pink degrade reissue...
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/spring-summer-09-pink-white-faded-reissue-available-448346.html

...or the solid pink
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-biggest-reveal-ever-with-pink-452169-2.html


----------



## Souzie

minababe said:


> I want Ashley Tisdale's chanel bag! can someone tell me the name and price in europe, please?



Jumbo flap in caviar leather.  As for the price, check the following threads.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/uk-chanel-club-177455.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/current-worldwide-prices-no-chatting-428832.html


----------



## plilippé

very good  up-to-the minute look  - do you think? can anyone identify WHICH CHANEL BAG SHE IS CARRRYING? Sorry for the merdish photo - it's from my iphone. I took the photo from the sunday times so if you are in UK you can look it up...


----------



## plilippé

plilippé;14027546 said:
			
		

> very good  up-to-the minute look  - do you think? can anyone identify WHICH CHANEL BAG SHE IS CARRRYING? Sorry for the merdish photo - it's from my iphone. I took the photo from the sunday times so if you are in UK you can look it up...



ok found it did not realise you move it here ...


----------



## ochie

I don't know where to post this, but I hope this is the right place.. Can pls somebody ID this earrings for me, its a loop earrings.. just wondering where can I buy them, and what's it called?






thanks


----------



## tp007

Can anyone tell me what this bag is called (as well as the wallet)?  Many Thanks!


----------



## jeNYC

i saw these in the fall/window 09 at saks...dunno any other info sowwie


----------



## ihavetoomany

Looking to purchase this bag- my SA emailed it to a friend as "Chanel Vintage", but I am wanting to do some more research online and need a more specific name.


----------



## ihavetoomany

tp007 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is called (as well as the wallet)?  Many Thanks!




That's the black caviar leather Grand Shopper Tote with Silver Hardware- I have it with gold hardware and LOVE IT.


----------



## tp007

ihavetoomany said:


> That's the black caviar leather Grand Shopper Tote with Silver Hardware- I have it with gold hardware and LOVE IT.


 
Thanks so much for the response


----------



## strawberry

Can someone please identify her bag?  TIA!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

ihavetoomany said:


> Looking to purchase this bag- my SA emailed it to a friend as "Chanel Vintage", but I am wanting to do some more research online and need a more specific name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005683


 
^Camera Bag


----------



## thegraceful1

tp007 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is called (as well as the wallet)? Many Thanks!


 also know as GST , check this thread to find more info. about the wallet.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...flaps-classic-flaps-including-wocs-44179.html


----------



## FionaHelena

Does anyone have a stylenumber for this lovely bag? 
& Have anyone seen the bag in the boutiques?




Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## thegraceful1

^You can email Damian at Saks, he has some avail., he sent me a pic. (sorry deleted the pics.) damianoto@hotmail.com


----------



## G&Smommy

Photo below is from NM SA Sabrina Greco's online gallery. Does anyone know the name of this bag, price, and whether it is still available? I have also e-mailed Sabrina. Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## Souzie

^^ Hidden Chain tote.


----------



## EisleyJane

Still cant figure out what this bag is called or the size of it. I feel like all the medium sizes on ebay are WAY too big compared to this one... help please


----------



## chanelptht

strawberry said:


> Can someone please identify her bag? TIA!!!


 


I want to know too! Someone please identify this bag. Thanks!


----------



## FionaHelena

thegraceful1 said:


> ^You can email Damian at Saks, he has some avail., he sent me a pic. (sorry deleted the pics.) damianoto@hotmail.com



Thank you so much. I live in Europe though so it's not really an option. If anyone have the stylenumber it would be fantastic


----------



## Nat

^^ Rachel Bilson is wearing the Shoulder to Shoulder tote from S/S 2009.


----------



## betty blanch

Hi could you help me?
What do you think about this bag?
I asked for hologram stick but the seller didnt answer me yet.
The state says:Chanel bag mini 2.55 caviar
Thank you ladies


----------



## NanamiRyu

EisleyJane said:


> Still cant figure out what this bag is called or the size of it. I feel like all the medium sizes on ebay are WAY too big compared to this one... help please


 
Actually, this a is a classic flap in medium size.  (in lambskin leather)  Perhaps the listings you saw only showed the pics of the bag, not on a person and that made you think of the bag larger looking?


----------



## NanamiRyu

betty blanch said:


> Hi could you help me?
> What do you think about this bag?
> I asked for hologram stick but the seller didnt answer me yet.
> The state says:Chanel bag mini 2.55 caviar
> Thank you ladies


 
There's a thread dedicated to that at Chanel Shopping forum.  You should post the question there for all authenticity questions.  However, I do know those pics would not be enough.  I'd wait till getting more pics from the seller and repost in authentication thread.


----------



## luvchnl

FionaHelena said:


> Does anyone have a stylenumber for this lovely bag?
> & Have anyone seen the bag in the boutiques?
> 
> View attachment 1006329
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 
**  See post 58 here:http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chevron-colors-550318-4.html,  It may have what you are looking for **


----------



## betty blanch

Sorry.Thank you.


----------



## raradarling

hi ladies!

Can you tell me what this bag is called and where I might find one?

THX!!


----------



## asmellycow

^ it's the black matte reissue with gold hardware. not too sure what size it is. looks like 226 or 227. as for where to get it, i have no idea. it seems to be sold out everywhere!


----------



## raradarling

thanks a million!

I guess I'll have to watch for it on Malleries!!


----------



## raradarling

I called my local Chanel dealer and she sent me this picture of a bag they have in stock. Does it look like the same one to you? Or is it smaller?


----------



## asmellycow

^ it's the same bag (can't tell whether it's ghw or shw from the blurry picture) but not sure about the size! looks like a 226 to me though. ask your chanel dealer and i hope you score that bag


----------



## raradarling

thanks!!!


----------



## underthesky

Hallo Ladies, I saw this picture here at TPF and fall in love with this bag in pink. I know that Hirshleifer has this one in Black shiny caviar. But pink is what I am hoping to get. I contacted my SA at Chanel Houston and he told me that Chanel stores only get it in denim fabric and no pink too. 

Does anyone know where can I purchase or pre order this bag? 

I think Hirshleifer called it a Classic Large Shiny Caviar.

Thank you


----------



## mmggy

please idenitify this Chanel

thanks,


----------



## mmggy

please identify

thanks,


----------



## mimosa70

xsouzie,
thank you for your help. I have been searching for my post apparently it has been moved to "identify section'


----------



## addisonshopper

Nat said:


> ^^ Rachel Bilson is wearing the Shoulder to Shoulder tote from S/S 2009.


 

thanks Nat!!! I love this do you have any info on it cost price, color- any still available... is this part of the classic line or a trendy---
i have to find one


----------



## betty blanch

Hi do you know what bag is it?
Thank you.


----------



## wangmei

HELLO does anyone know what bag is this? =) and when did it came out?? thank you so much! I just bought it from an online seller.. lal

fionabuy.com/a10052a.jpg


----------



## CMUmom56

Hi -- does anyone know the name of this particular bag?


----------



## CMUmom56

I found a Chanel that I really love, but have never seen before.  I was wondering if someone knows this style and possibly the year it came out?  Thank you all in advance!


----------



## CMUmom56

^^
Thank you for moving me to the appropriate place :]


----------



## Nat

^ You're welcome. It's an older/vintage style and has no name. The 5 series - as shown on the authenticity card - were made between 1997 - 1999.


----------



## CMUmom56

^^
Thank you so much --  I can't wait to get it!  This will be my very first venture into the world of Chanel as I am usually on the Balenciaga page. I will post more pics so that I can authenticate for my piece of mind -- I trust the seller but am just erring on the side of caution.  Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Nat

CMUmom56 said:


> ^^
> Thank you so much --  I can't wait to get it!  This will be my very first venture into the world of Chanel as I am usually on the Balenciaga page. I will post more pics so that I can authenticate for my piece of mind -- I trust the seller but am just erring on the side of caution.  Thank you again for your help!



Oh really, welcome to the world of Chanel then! I agree, best to post it in the ATC thread, better to be safe than sorry. Hope you'll receive it soon!


----------



## emilyannjackson

Can anyone help me identify this bag?  I bought today and don't know which year or model it is!  thanks!!!


----------



## gratefull

wow where'd u get it?  NM?  which one?


----------



## emilyannjackson

got in dallas...I usually know them all...I think it was a return...I just don't know which bag or season it is from.


----------



## emilyannjackson

Can anyone help me identify which Chanel it is??  I don't need the authenticity...I got from Neimans..I just don't know which one!  thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## Maryanne007

Any help on this bag?  Thanks very much!

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9836_703619588541_3755_38590431_6815256_n.jpg

photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs171.snc3/19836_703619588541_3755_38590431_6815256_n.jpg


----------



## French75

Hello everybody, 

Does somebody know the name of this vintage small Chanel bag ? I would love to find one, but I'd better know its name before starting to do some  research  Thanks a lot for your time !


----------



## leeleeleep

Hi Folks! I am hoping someone can help me. I travel a lot for work, and boarding the plane last week was a woman wearing a very, very large Chanel hobo style bag-it was definitely oversized with a chain strap; the interlocked c's appeared to be smaller and down near the bottom/side of the rounded bag. The leather appeared to have ridges horizontally-wavy ridges of leather. I hope I am describing it accurately.

I literally wanted to go find her and get a style number, but regretably I restrained myself. Now I am obsessed with finding this bag. I have never seen it, so it may be a fake-but I am exploring all avenues in case it is not and a resident Chanel-lover here recognizes the description.

Thx!!!! Lisa


----------



## temo

Thanks so much for any info on this one!


----------



## Souzie

leeleeleep said:


> Hi Folks! I am hoping someone can help me. I travel a lot for work, and boarding the plane last week was a woman wearing a very, very large Chanel hobo style bag-it was definitely oversized with a chain strap; the interlocked c's appeared to be smaller and down near the bottom/side of the rounded bag. The leather appeared to have ridges horizontally-wavy ridges of leather. I hope I am describing it accurately.
> 
> I literally wanted to go find her and get a style number, but regretably I restrained myself. Now I am obsessed with finding this bag. I have never seen it, so it may be a fake-but I am exploring all avenues in case it is not and a resident Chanel-lover here recognizes the description.
> 
> Thx!!!! Lisa



My only guess would be the Outdoor hobo.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-outdoor-ligne-44251.html


----------



## nobhill

I received this Chanel cardigan blazer as a gift, I know it was in sex and the city the" turtle and the hare" and Marge simpson wore it(lol) but I can not for the life of me mind and solid information as to time period or facts CAN ANYONE HELP ME !!!!


----------



## cremebrulle18

hi it's my 1st post

Found it on ebay. can somebody identify what year collection this is from?
never knew chanel have silver hardware handle like this one


----------



## Crackberry

another tpf-er told m 2009.
is that correct?

has anyone seen them anywhere?
did they come in black?
price?


----------



## jmen

Purely speculation here, from the button design/style, I'd say early 90s.  I take it there is no tag at the neckline inside.


----------



## emmaamme

http://ashleytisdale.org/photos/alb...in Beverly Hills - December 10/normal_001.jpg


----------



## nobhill

Thank you for your help I hope this can help any, I forgot to add it!

I hope you can see it:
 Collection 22
style 2081 (6 or 4)
color 08
fabric (d I think) 01
Wool


----------



## -jjjjjan

emmaamme said:


> http://ashleytisdale.org/photos/alb...in Beverly Hills - December 10/normal_001.jpg



looks like the classic flap in gold hw in either the jumbo or maxi size.


----------



## aga_famo

hi girls, i was wondering if u could id this chanel bag for me, the name/year and possibly price  if any1 has got it, what are dimensions like? will be very grateful


----------



## jmen

This i do know -- that tag is the type that appeared in the rtw when I was first falling in love with Chanel.  Your best bet at pinpointing the exact year is finding a SA who has worked at Chanel a long time.  The collection 22 is the key piece of information.  You could try calling Bobbie at NM at Tyson's, 1 877 877 1849.  She worked at the DC Boutique before it closed and she really knows Chanel!


----------



## Crackberry

The necklaces and belts where there are pearls between the letters

 C - H -A -N -E -L.

What is the name of the style?


ps - yes i know the necklace pictured is fake but its the only picture i could find as i didnt know what to type into google.


----------



## HoyaLV

My dear lovely ladies,
Can someone please identify this wallet for me and how much it is in the boutiques (if it's still available)? I love it but I don't want to purchase it second-hand. TIA.

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...=cw16083&caTitle=CHANEL Caviar CC Flap Wallet


----------



## l_b

Which kind of blue is it? From what year?
Thanks


----------



## miss_miss

hi 
i saw this  gorgeous bag,,is this in spring 2010 collection? and anyone
knows the price?

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/ZvJcxoRP5Mx/Chanel+2010+Couture+Show/OkRu4VBkXlE/Claudia+Schiffer


----------



## higgledybp

Wow! This bag is gorgeous!! I hope it's not fabric...


----------



## pls5

I love the yellow top. I am afraid clothes going to be better than bags for p-s prefall.... But maybe bag prefall?


----------



## tpfclaire

what size is the claudia schiffer bag?

Also size for this White 2.55 please?






And if anyone can tell the full name of Nicole Richie's & Victoria Beckham's Bag including the size and material and whether it's possible to buy them now I'd be so so so so so so so so so so so so grateful! Thanks so much in advance!!!!

Nicole's Bag





Victoria Beckham's Bag


----------



## tpfclaire

Idk why the picture for Nicole Richie's bag dosent show up but here's the link 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kfyP_DhnA...-h/Nicole+Richie+Chanel+Jumbo+classic+bag.jpg


thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## deb68nc

Can someone identify this bag....

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1010863&d=1265300852


----------



## hiddencharms

how about this one?


----------



## Crackberry

tpfclaire said:


> what size is the claudia schiffer bag?
> 
> Also size for this White 2.55 please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone can tell the full name of Nicole Richie's & Victoria Beckham's Bag including the size and material and whether it's possible to buy them now I'd be so so so so so so so so so so so so grateful! Thanks so much in advance!!!!
> 
> Nicole's Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham's Bag




nicole and victoria's are xl jumbo black lambskin gold hardware.
they aren't sold anymore you have to get one off ebay or consignment.
victoria ties her chain (search the forum to see how to do it)

the white bag i think is a maxi (aka xl jumbo) but i could be wrong.


----------



## bdrmflr

Recently, I saw a Chanel wallet that looks similar to Chanel make-up compacts and was wondering if this was a new style. It was black patent with the big white logo on top. Can someone help me ID it? It essentially looks like this, but is a zippered wallet:

http://www.perfumezilla.com/images_...perfection-compact-spf10-105-acajou-women.jpg

TIA!


----------



## nobhill

thank you Jmen for you help, Thank you very much!


----------



## NanamiRyu

bdrmflr said:


> Recently, I saw a Chanel wallet that looks similar to Chanel make-up compacts and was wondering if this was a new style. It was black patent with the big white logo on top. Can someone help me ID it? It essentially looks like this, but is a zippered wallet:
> 
> http://www.perfumezilla.com/images_...perfection-compact-spf10-105-acajou-women.jpg
> 
> TIA!


 
I think it came out for something like prefall or fall for last year.  It was quite some time ago, but I saw one displayed at my boutique.  I'd call your boutique and ask if any is available.


----------



## NanamiRyu

deb68nc said:


> Can someone identify this bag....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1010863&d=1265300852


 
Deb, it looks like it's a lambskin camera bag that came out about a year or so ago.  After the distressed calfskin one from 08A, I remember they did a bunch of camera bags in lambskin with leather interwined chains.  I *think* it was from 09C.  The front side looks just like 08A calfskin ones, but instead of the mademoiselle lock, there's a small metal CC.


----------



## chloefans

thanks


----------



## bdrmflr

Thanks *NanamiRyu*, I'll do that, but my nearest store is NM and it's quite limited. Do you remember the pricing?


----------



## NanamiRyu

bdrmflr said:


> Thanks *NanamiRyu*, I'll do that, but my nearest store is NM and it's quite limited. Do you remember the pricing?


 
I'm sorry but I did not check the price.  If NM doesn't have any, just call the boutique in NY (57th St) and ask my SA (Brendan) about it.  He'll know exactly which wallet you mean.


----------



## NanamiRyu

chloefans said:


> thanks


 
This is a large satchel from Lady Braid line.


----------



## shadowyi

I just saw this blog entry and went O_O!!

http://billlovebarbie.pixnet.net/blog/post/22027209

The pictures are about halfway down the page, she says it's a 2009 reissue, what is it? It's not matte, but doesn't look metallic either. The slight shimmeriness is so beautiful!


----------



## NanamiRyu

shadowyi said:


> I just saw this blog entry and went O_O!!
> 
> http://billlovebarbie.pixnet.net/blog/post/22027209
> 
> The pictures are about halfway down the page, she says it's a 2009 reissue, what is it? It's not matte, but doesn't look metallic either. The slight shimmeriness is so beautiful!


 
I think it's metallic lambskin reissue.  They did few metallic lambskin 2.55s for 09C.  The texture is very smooth and satin like.


----------



## shadowyi

Innnteresting! I was thinking of getting a matte black reissue, saw this, and wondered if I'd made a huge mistake instead! Since these aren't distressed, are they as fragile as normal lambskin?


----------



## thedreamer

what year is the bag from? looks very familiar


----------



## abh93

I really like this bag! Can anyone tell me color and what type of leather this is? Its not the listing but the second pic of a model. Thanks!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-2010-MAX...WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad680d3f8#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## danae

*Ladies what are the 3 sizes shown here? Thanks!
*


----------



## trama turgo

Can anybody please help me identify this clutch? 

In the picture, Sophie Auster, at the Chanel Rouge Coco dinner, February 9th, NYC. 

Thanks!


----------



## lilnatie11

hi! ok so i dont have a picture but i saw this bag on *bay...ive never seen that style before...it was a mini....vintage i believe...instead of it being quilted it had horizontal stripes in caviar...ive seen vertical stripes before but never horizontal...so i was wondering if anyone knows when it came out...that is if anyone knows wat im talkin abt


----------



## mindthegap

Can anybody tell me when this bag is from?
http://www.trendsales.dk/main.asp?site=view_item&id=16364811&forum=140&road=my_replies&search=0&sort=&status=

Thanks in advance


----------



## xxamsx

if the pic's not showing up: http://i50.tinypic.com/14but11.png

There are no better pics of the bag, sorry, all were just side-views. I've never seen it before and I want it!


----------



## thegraceful1

^ it's from 2007-2008, you can find more pics. here (post # 31) 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...our-patent-leather-chanel-items-199812-3.html


----------



## thegraceful1

abh93 said:


> I really like this bag! Can anyone tell me color and what type of leather this is? Its not the listing but the second pic of a model. Thanks!!!!!


 
It looks like a Black Caviar Jumbo Flap.


----------



## Hue

I came across the bag...can anyone identify it? Thanks so much!


----------



## Souzie

^^ In And Out flap.


----------



## jimmyjames7

http://www.fmasarovic.com/eBay/Img24451.jpg

Is this wallet real? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also whats the name of this wallet?

thanks in advance


----------



## lilz_casa

Could someone help identify this chanel?

Thanks!

http://www.chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/lauren-conrad-chanel-handbags.jpg


----------



## minababe

please ID this chanel purse for me. the price also would be great and if it is still available??
thank you so much!!


----------



## deb68nc

Hi, can someone please identify this purse? I can't seems to find it by it's name in the auction in this reference section. Thanks bunches.... Also what did it retail for?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360235336893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## purin313

Can someone help identify what bag it is, possibly with a model number?


----------



## groovyme

Hi,

Can anyone please identify this Chanel: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/CHANEL-beige...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaaa009b0

The seller had it listed as a GST, but I thought GST doesn't have zippered compartments. I'm leaning towards it being a Petite Timeless Tote, but size-wise, it's a little bit bigger than any PTT that I've seen. 

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks a bunch


----------



## surfbunny008

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2723/laurenconradlax61798.jpg


----------



## NYCavalier

purin313 said:


> Can someone help identify what bag it is, possibly with a model number?



s/s 09 soft caviar maxi (hers looks like maybe lambskin?) but I have the caviar one in ivory and here is the style #:
09P A46558 Y01588


----------



## Souzie

lilz_casa said:


> Could someone help identify this chanel?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/lauren-conrad-chanel-handbags.jpg



Play On Pleats Pochette.


----------



## Souzie

minababe said:


> please ID this chanel purse for me. the price also would be great and if it is still available??
> thank you so much!!



Looks like a Coco Cocoon tote from Fall 2009.


----------



## Souzie

surfbunny008 said:


> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2723/laurenconradlax61798.jpg



See post #2086.  It's the same bag.


----------



## scarlet555

Can someone please tell me the name and price of the single strap chanel bag on the right?


----------



## Nat

scarlet555 said:


> Can someone please tell me the name and price of the single strap chanel bag on the right?



It's from the Soft Square ligne, came out in 2008.


----------



## scarlet555

Nat said:


> It's from the Soft Square ligne, came out in 2008.


 Thanks!  You're awesome!


----------



## omnivore

Can someone identify this chanel bag? I would like to know dimesions as well but once I know the name of this bag, I should be able to do search. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ladybaby78

Can someone help identify the COLOR of this Chanel?  Beige? Peach? Cream?

Thx!


----------



## Souzie

omnivore said:


> Can someone identify this chanel bag? I would like to know dimesions as well but once I know the name of this bag, I should be able to do search. Thank you in advance!



Walk Of Fame flap.


----------



## Souzie

ladybaby78 said:


> Can someone help identify the COLOR of this Chanel?  Beige? Peach? Cream?
> 
> Thx!



Looks like beige.


----------



## lilnatie11

hi! can someone identify this mini??


----------



## omnivore

xsouzie said:


> Walk Of Fame flap.


 Thanks, xsouzie!!!


----------



## devilzwind

hi chanel ladies, can you please tell me the name of this chanel bag? many thanks!!


----------



## torreyb

Hello ladies...I have had a few chanels before and have always ended up selling them...I just received this tote and can't for the life of me figure out the correct name...thanks so much to anyone who can help me!  It is large...approx. 21" long.  And...I freakin' LOVE it!!!  

...pls. let me know if you can't see photos...i've never attached pics before!

ps...is this in the wrong place?  if so...mod would you please move or tell me how to?  thank you!


----------



## saks4me

I believve that it is the Chanel Surpique Carryall Bag


----------



## Winiebean

really cute bag, congrats


----------



## flashy.stems

ooh that is gorg!!! dont end up selling this one


----------



## torreyb

thank you so much for identifying it...and thanks for the congrats.  unbelievable that a bag can make you feel so good, isn't it???


----------



## flashy.stems

yep bags relieve pain, mend broken hearts, cure sickness (some..lol), give you a rush, better than any drug or sugar high!!


----------



## flashy.stems

better than winning the gold? ... possibly.


----------



## KaraK

That's a fantastic bag, *torreyb*! Love it! Is it a new season bag or old? Would you have the style code as I'd love to find one! Thanks heaps!!!!!!!


----------



## torreyb

karak - I just searched "surpique" and found lots of info.  I do not have the style #...sorry!  

Thanks so much for the replies...I forgot to mention that this bag can also be worn messenger style which makes me beyond happy, as I have a 6 month old baby girl, and this is going to function as my purse/diaper bag!  Indeed, will not be selling this one...if those thoughts enter my mind I will ask for your intervention!


----------



## babyontheway

congrats


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

Hello!

My mom just got a new bag but I haven't kept up enough to ID it - some help? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

oops i just realized there an id this bag thread...sorry! i don't know how to delete


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

hello! some help please! thanks


----------



## ookidzoo

That is the In & Out Hobo.


----------



## Souzie

lilnatie11 said:


> hi! can someone identify this mini??



Looks like a vintage mini flap.


----------



## Souzie

devilzwind said:


> hi chanel ladies, can you please tell me the name of this chanel bag? many thanks!!



Large Rock flap.


----------



## Souzie

sexxiliciousgrl said:


> hello! some help please! thanks



In And Out hobo.


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

thanks for your help!


----------



## Crackberry

nicole richie bangle

anyone know even what year?
has anyone ever seen it on ebay etc?


----------



## TDSollog

Just wondering.... anybody know about Chanel shoes? I just got this (used) pair of pony loafers.
Q1: Real?
Q2: Ideas on how to clean, repair and care for these?

Thank you soooo much!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=16332&id=100000102237599&ref=mf


----------



## katie09

Does anyone know the name of this bag, and perhaps also how old it may be?
https://www.bna.no/#largeimage&lysaker/73000/73987-5.tif@


----------



## Crackberry

ashlee's black bag.

did it come in any other colours?


----------



## michynyc

I purchased this brand new in a consignment shop in 2008.  Anyone know what it's called?


----------



## Caroline_Z

I just got it as a gift from my husband , but don't know the name of this bag. My husband bought it from Chanel shop in Boston. Anyone recognize this bag, pls let me know its name.


----------



## qb20

Hi everyone,

I am new to Chanel, and I looked through the Chanel reference library and the Chanel vintage thread but I didn't find anything similar.  Can anyone help identify this bag or guesstimate its age?






Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiki119

Hi Everyone 
does anyone has any info on this bag?

thanks 

sorry this pics is so small... is it supposedly to be a Limited editionflap?


----------



## astone702

Hi lovely ladies!

item: Gorgeous 100% Authentic Chanel bag
item #:230442138609
seller:*wouldie99* 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230442138609&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Is there a special name for this type of Chanel bag?
Thanks very much for your assistance...


----------



## djrr

Caroline_Z said:


> I just got it as a gift from my husband , but don't know the name of this bag. My husband bought it from Chanel shop in Boston. Anyone recognize this bag, pls let me know its name.



i think this is called the Cells Tote.


----------



## djrr

Crackberry said:


> ashlee's black bag.
> 
> did it come in any other colours?



Chanel stretch spirit


----------



## djrr

michynyc said:


> I purchased this brand new in a consignment shop in 2008.  Anyone know what it's called?



cambon reporter tote


----------



## MegbyMarcJacobs

Hi everyone! My mom has had this Chanel for a while now and has been in her collection.. since I think, the 90's? Please help me identify it! She has finally given it to me and I'm just so excited about this piece added to MY collection of bags!!! 

freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.26c2b27f60.jpg
Sorry if its not the best img, I took it through my phone but its pretty big already! 

Name of this?
When its made?
Anyone?  

THANKS in advance!
xx.


----------



## jcordy

I came across this white bag on a blog..Please help identify.


----------



## djrr

jcordy said:


> I came across this white bag on a blog..Please help identify.



luxe ligne bowler


----------



## scarlet555

Anyone knows this purse name?  it has a 10 inch shoulder drop with the double straps.  has a bit of accordion on the side.


----------



## Souzie

astone702 said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> item: Gorgeous 100% Authentic Chanel bag
> item #:230442138609
> seller:*wouldie99*
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230442138609&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Is there a special name for this type of Chanel bag?
> Thanks very much for your assistance...



Scales messenger bag.


----------



## astone702

xsouzie said:


> Scales messenger bag.


 

Thanks so much xsouzie!   You're a doll.


----------



## deb68nc

What's the exact name of this bag...



Please wait
Image not available


----------



## ibezj

Hi.

Recently got a bag that looks exactly like the one photographed (photo borrowed). Can someone please tell me the name, style, and year of the bag? Thanks in advance. (I tried looking in the reference threads but couldn't find it)

Looks like a cerf tote sort of bag but not exactly...?


----------



## ibezj

^ to supplement information about the bag above. 

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-grand-tote-with-shoulder-strap-i-21993-s-209.html

There was a bag that was on malleries that is similar...does anyone have any idea what its name is? Thanks again!


----------



## marwa

hello can i know about that Chanel bag plz
http://i45.tinypic.com/xnrj88.jpg







what line  and for how much 

thanx


----------



## ibezj

This is a Cambon Pochette, Black on Beige. This retailed for something like $795 like four years ago. I don't believe Chanel still makes these...I think the closest you'll have is the Black on Black Cambon Bowler, part of the Classics. 

You might be able to find them second hand though. 

Pink pochette w/ black CC 		



marwa said:


> hello can i know about that Chanel bag plz
> http://i45.tinypic.com/xnrj88.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what line  and for how much
> 
> thanx


----------



## marwa

ibezj said:


> This is a Cambon Pochette, Black on Beige. This retailed for something like $795 like four years ago. I don't believe Chanel still makes these...I think the closest you'll have is the Black on Black Cambon Bowler, part of the Classics.
> 
> You might be able to find them second hand though.
> 
> Pink pochette w/ black CC



thank you  so much for answering my Q  
my mom give me the bag in my birth day years ago and i want to sell it 
coz am not using the bag and i don't know for how much should i sell them


----------



## ibezj

I see.

I would advise you to go on *bay or bonanzle and look at the completed listings to determine what you can get for it and what today's market's like for that particular bag. 

Good luck!


----------



## marwa

ibezj said:


> I see.
> 
> I would advise you to go on *bay or bonanzle and look at the completed listings to determine what you can get for it and what today's market's like for that particular bag.
> 
> Good luck!



thank you so much  for you help 
and for your helpful  reply


----------



## Hanoush

Would you please help me identify this bag, I am in love with it????

http://americanchic.net/blog_images/amanda_bynes_chanel_bags2.jpg


----------



## ibezj

Hanoush - that looks like the Maxi from S/S 09. I think they've since updated the look though...as people prefer the more structured look.


----------



## Slegna

Hi Ladies, if you could help me identify this bag, I would be so grateful!
My mum just bought this from London in Feb... 
I've searched through the reference library but there seems to be nothing similar... TIA!


----------



## amelia99beryl

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this chanel? thanks.


----------



## amelia99beryl

here another picture provided by the seller.


----------



## NanamiRyu

amelia99beryl said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this chanel? thanks.


 
Hi!  There's a separate thread for authentication, in Chanel shopping forum.  Please read the first post of that thread and follow the format.


----------



## jimmyjames7

please help



Is this wallet real? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also whats the name of this wallet?

thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi  please can you identify the size ( and possibly code)of this beige chanel ? i want to buy the same size!! TIA


----------



## jcordy

djrr said:


> luxe ligne bowler


 
Thank you.


----------



## sigurista

Good day to all, I want to know what's the model year and name of this chanel white shoulder bag. 
THANKS!


----------



## le*luxe

Anyone know the name & retail? TIA!


----------



## le*luxe

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi  please can you identify the size ( and possibly code)of this beige chanel ? i want to buy the same size!! TIA



It looks like a 12" jumbo


----------



## Grace Nguyen

please help me identify this bag. Thank U!


----------



## Grace Nguyen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25787271@N00/4406991160/in/photostream/


----------



## purse-nality

Grace Nguyen said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/25787271@N00/4406991160/in/photostream/



its a kelly flap. looks like fabric.


----------



## purse-nality

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi  please can you identify the size ( and possibly code)of this beige chanel ? i want to buy the same size!! TIA



yes, *le*luxe* is right, jumbo. don't know the complete codes by heart, but it should start w/ 00V, w/ color 21209, Light beige. check out the ref lib.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you so much pursenality and leluxe..so is it a medium jumbo ,right? thank you


----------



## purse-nality

^just jumbo, 12inch wide. medium (also known as large in some countries), measures 10 x 6 inches... here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank so much darling  i will check


----------



## h2obcat

Hi Chanel lovers,

Just wondering if any of you out there knows about this bag? Any information is appreciated (year made, season, price, etc). Thank you!


----------



## JEKOBON

i apologize for the blur image as i took this picture from the magazine. It was the only picture i can find. I can't seem to google this pic anywhere at all. Would appreciate if anyone knows the name of this bag and which season it is from. TIA!

in new to this forum, hope i posted in the correct place!


----------



## sfbella

The picture is too vague,i can't see it clearly. Sorry for out of help! Maybe you can tell us what year does it belong to?


----------



## JEKOBON

hi there! i dont know too. i am thinking its probably from 2009 winter collection as the magazine was about the 2009 winter collection bags. It is in japanese


----------



## Grace Nguyen

purse-nality said:


> its a kelly flap. looks like fabric.


 
yes, outside is denim and inside is leather. Would you mind telling me in which collection this bag is? I can't find any information about it on internet.


----------



## sigurista

sigurista said:


> Good day to all, I want to know what's the model year and name of this chanel white shoulder bag.
> THANKS!


Additional Info:
White lambskin flap bag.
Gold chain.
Serial no: seven digit and it starts with a "1"
Size: 24cm x 14cm x 7cm
Medium

Can't find any info on the net, I just wanna know the year, model, and if possible, the price range (even estimates only)

THANKS!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Hi, can someone help to identify this bag? I just bought it today and I'm not good with the names/collection. Thanks!


----------



## pinkstarfish

Hi bag angels,

I really like the Chanel bag in this picture. Would you please help me identify? I know it's a seriously blown up version of the reissue bag but is there by any chance they would still sell it? Which season is it precisely from and how much does it cost? Thanks so so much. 

http://www.facebook.com/settings/?tab=privacy&ref=mb#!/photo.php?pid=4106705&id=10432356007


----------



## Souzie

pinkiestarlet said:


> Hi, can someone help to identify this bag? I just bought it today and I'm not good with the names/collection. Thanks!



Looks like a Coco Gum flap from s/s 2010.


----------



## Souzie

scarlet555 said:


> Anyone knows this purse name?  it has a 10 inch shoulder drop with the double straps.  has a bit of accordion on the side.



Caviar 31 accordian flap.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

xsouzie said:


> Looks like a Coco Gum flap from s/s 2010.


Thanks!


----------



## Souzie

pinkstarfish said:


> Hi bag angels,
> 
> I really like the Chanel bag in this picture. Would you please help me identify? I know it's a seriously blown up version of the reissue bag but is there by any chance they would still sell it? Which season is it precisely from and how much does it cost? Thanks so so much.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/settings/?tab=privacy&ref=mb#!/photo.php?pid=4106705&id=10432356007



This is the XXL reissue flap in vinyl.  I believe it's from fall 09' and retails for $2800.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone id this bag?


----------



## pinkstarfish

Thank you *xsouzie*


----------



## win28

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if any of you can ID this bag in the pic attached?

Thanks


----------



## le*luxe

Bumping this up..



le*luxe said:


> Anyone know the name & retail? TIA!


----------



## robertsn6534

hi guys this one's probably been posted already but does anyone know when this bag was released and where I can get it from?


----------



## NanamiRyu

^ It's from prefall of 2008, which was named Paris London collection.  It's impossible to get one from from the stores by now, with the exception of consignment stores.


----------



## MOWCAM

does anyone know what the name of this chanel might be? TIA!!!


----------



## Bee_88

Can somebody help me to identify this bag ...THanks! Is a medium classic flap lambskin? Thanks!


----------



## NanamiRyu

MOWCAM said:


> does anyone know what the name of this chanel might be? TIA!!!


 
This is a bowler from Outdoor line, which was released quite some time ago.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Bee_88 said:


> Can somebody help me to identify this bag ...THanks! Is a medium classic flap lambskin? Thanks!


 
The pic is really small and blurry, so not definitely sure about the leather.  But it is medium classic flap.


----------



## robertsn6534

NanamiRyu said:


> ^ It's from prefall of 2008, which was named Paris London collection. It's impossible to get one from from the stores by now, with the exception of consignment stores.


 
Thanks *NanamiRyu*!


----------



## MOWCAM

NanamiRyu said:


> This is a bowler from Outdoor line, which was released quite some time ago.


 
Thank you so much!!!! Any idea what the retail might have looked like?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Anyone know when this bag was made and/or original retail? TIA!

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...&caTitle=CHANEL Vintage Lambskin Shoulder Bag


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^here is another pic


----------



## Paddie

Hi angels,

Pls help me identify this babe, the name, size? it is said to be caviar leather!!


----------



## NanamiRyu

MOWCAM said:


> Thank you so much!!!! Any idea what the retail might have looked like?


 
Its original price was $1795, found from this thread in the reference.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-outdoor-ligne-44251.html

But I'm fairly sure that line went on sale, as most seasonal items, although I don't recall the details about which bags at what price.


----------



## NanamiRyu

it'sanaddiction said:


> Anyone know when this bag was made and/or original retail? TIA!
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...&caTitle=CHANEL Vintage Lambskin Shoulder Bag


 
I have no idea on the price but the bag is more than 20 years old, as can be told from this production year/serial number chart.

_8-digits----_

12XXXXXX series - 2008
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988[/QUOTE]


----------



## Souzie

Paddie said:


> Hi angels,
> 
> Pls help me identify this babe, the name, size? it is said to be caviar leather!!



Diamond Shine flap.  It measures 10.5x6x3.


----------



## gkgreen49

can you please possibly provide a name and year?
















thank you so much.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Can anyone id this bag?


 
Can anyone tell me the material this bag is made from?


----------



## temo

Just wondering. Was there a name for this one? (3 series)


----------



## hotmama2babyz&d

I am LOVING the vintage style logo on this wallet from the summer 2010 collection. Does anyone have any idea name, price, etc.?? My SA at Saks was not too helpful  This would make such a cute clutch too. MUST HAVE THIS!!! HELP!


----------



## iamafruit

Hi all! I just bought this bag and would like to know which season/year this is from. I've read the library/refs and all from the forum and it looks like it's a 01/Printemp design. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230443772677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Can anyone help me out with this please? 

On another note, I know I should post this in the Auth thread but I've already bought the bag... if you think the bag has questionable features, please do let me know! Just wanna have a peace of mind that it's auth....

Thanks!!


----------



## lallybelle

Can someone ID Christina's bag Please?


----------



## paruparo

Hi LAdies! Could you tell me what style bag this is please?

Im thinking if I want to keep this or give it back to the seller...

It IS a bit similar in structure to my Cerf Tote, but then again, its a gorgeous red...

thoughts?


----------



## paruparo

paruparo said:


> Hi LAdies! Could you tell me what style bag this is please?
> 
> Im thinking if I want to keep this or give it back to the seller...
> 
> It IS a bit similar in structure to my Cerf Tote, but then again, its a gorgeous red...
> 
> thoughts?


 
oops... sorry MODS, ill forgot there was a sticky thread on this topic.. ill post my question there..


----------



## paruparo

Hi LAdies! Could you tell me what style bag this is please?

Authenticity card reads 85xxxxx, so i gues its from 2003-2004 collection..? the CC's are not gold plated, they seem to be btushed gold, almost plastic like...


----------



## jhystle22

hello.

what year and what style is this please.. thanks


----------



## purse-nality

oopsie!


----------



## misstuberose

hi Chanel babes and experts, please help to ID this bag, thanks so much


----------



## mimosa70

Hi. I saw a post earlier about Whitmey Port beige jumbo. There is this picture of her in the whowhatwear wearing similar style but the color seems like pale pink. Can you help identify what color of this bag she is wearing? Is it beige or pale pink? Many Thanks!!


----------



## mimosa70

Btw, here is the link for the article. It mentioned that this bag is pale pink
http://www.whowhatwear.com/website/full-article/who-wears-what-handbags/


----------



## NanamiRyu

mimosa70 said:


> Hi. I saw a post earlier about Whitmey Port beige jumbo. There is this picture of her in the whowhatwear wearing similar style but the color seems like pale pink. Can you help identify what color of this bag she is wearing? Is it beige or pale pink? Many Thanks!!


 
It's beige.


----------



## NanamiRyu

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Can anyone tell me the material this bag is made from?


 
The pics are not clear enough but the first one makes me think it's patent.


----------



## NanamiRyu

temo said:


> Just wondering. Was there a name for this one? (3 series)


 
Bags old as 3 series do not have names.


----------



## NanamiRyu

hotmama2babyz&d said:


> I am LOVING the vintage style logo on this wallet from the summer 2010 collection. Does anyone have any idea name, price, etc.?? My SA at Saks was not too helpful  This would make such a cute clutch too. MUST HAVE THIS!!! HELP!


 
I forget the name of the collection but I've seen this wallet in person, at my NYC boutique.  I have no idea if it's still available since it's been quite a while ago but you still should call them and ask them to check.  Any good SA would know what you mean when you mention how the wallet looks like a compact from Chanel cosmetics.


----------



## NanamiRyu

iamafruit said:


> Hi all! I just bought this bag and would like to know which season/year this is from. I've read the library/refs and all from the forum and it looks like it's a 01/Printemp design.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230443772677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Can anyone help me out with this please?
> 
> On another note, I know I should post this in the Auth thread but I've already bought the bag... if you think the bag has questionable features, please do let me know! Just wanna have a peace of mind that it's auth....
> 
> Thanks!!


 
It looks good to me but you really should post at the authentication thread if there's any doubt.  It doesn't matter if you already bought the bag.  The regular authenticators in that thread are all super awesome ladies.  Don't be afraid of posting there and just follow the format noted on the first page of the thread.


----------



## shanafy

wow. just came across this
can anyone give me info on thisbag?
I won it a few days ago
but the seller is making me very suspicious. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6446532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_580wt_959


----------



## anne-marie777

hi there, does this bag look right to you never seen a chain like this on a bubble quilt. sorry about picture quality.
thanking you in advance


----------



## chloehandbags

Hi! 

Complete Chanel novice, here! :shame:

Please can you tell me what this bag is called (if anything)? 

I believe it's from about 10 years ago?

Thanks very much, in advance, for any help you can give me!


----------



## iamafruit

NanamiRyu said:


> It looks good to me but you really should post at the authentication thread if there's any doubt. It doesn't matter if you already bought the bag. The regular authenticators in that thread are all super awesome ladies. Don't be afraid of posting there and just follow the format noted on the first page of the thread.


 

Thanks I'll do that!!


----------



## musthaveseenher

Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? Age, year, style etc? A friend sent me the pics and seeing as I'm not familiar with Chanel, I figured tPF might be the best place to get info.

http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af163/wonderlanding/Chanel1.png
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af163/wonderlanding/Chanel2.png
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af163/wonderlanding/Chanel3.png


----------



## theglory

Hi there ! Need Chanel expert help, if this bag has a name and possible retail ?  Never seen one like this before.  Thanks so much in advance !
Photo credits: me


----------



## gkgreen49

still awaiting a possible style name or year on this bag!
please let me know!!

thanks!


----------



## NanamiRyu

gkgreen49 said:


> still awaiting a possible style name or year on this bag!
> please let me know!!
> 
> thanks!


 
Hi!  I'm not familar with this style but it would be from 2005, based from the serial number.


----------



## NanamiRyu

shanafy said:


> wow. just came across this
> can anyone give me info on thisbag?
> I won it a few days ago
> but the seller is making me very suspicious.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6446532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_580wt_959


 
I see feedback was already given for this bag.  Do you mean you won another bag that looks just like the one in that auction or am I missing something? 

As the bag is quite old, it has no official name.  All authenticity questions should be posted at the authenticity thread, at Chanel shopping forum.  The authenticators there would be more helpful in this case.


----------



## NanamiRyu

anne-marie777 said:


> hi there, does this bag look right to you never seen a chain like this on a bubble quilt. sorry about picture quality.
> thanking you in advance


 
I wish the pic is clearer but from what I can see, it looks to be a fake.  Not just the chains are odd but the leather and shape of the bag looks too poorly made.


----------



## NanamiRyu

chloehandbags said:


> Hi!
> 
> Complete Chanel novice, here! :shame:
> 
> Please can you tell me what this bag is called (if anything)?
> 
> I believe it's from about 10 years ago?
> 
> Thanks very much, in advance, for any help you can give me!


 
Nice to see you at Chanel forum, Cgloehandbags!  (I've often enjoyed your wise and thoughtful posts at eBay forum.)  

You are right about it being 10 years old.  Older bags like those don't usually have official names and we just call them vintage flaps/totes/bowler...  You get the idea.  

However, I think that vintage tote is pretty much earlier versions of classic/timeless totes which are available now and continuously produced.  Look up bags such as grand shopping tote & petite shopping tote, also known as GST & PST in abbreviation here.  The continuous permanent ones of these totes are made with caviar leather (pebbled calfskin) like the vintage bag you are asking about.


----------



## chloehandbags

NanamiRyu said:


> Nice to see you at Chanel forum, Cgloehandbags! (I've often enjoyed your wise and thoughtful posts at eBay forum.)


 

Thank you, Nanami, that's very kind of you.  :shame:




> You are right about it being 10 years old. Older bags like those don't usually have official names and we just call them vintage flaps/totes/bowler... You get the idea.
> 
> However, I think that vintage tote is pretty much earlier versions of classic/timeless totes which are available now and continuously produced. Look up bags such as grand shopping tote & petite shopping tote, also known as GST & PST in abbreviation here. The continuous permanent ones of these totes are made with caviar leather (pebbled calfskin) like the vintage bag you are asking about.


 

I see - thanks so much for your very considered and informative answer, Nanami!


----------



## pixiepeach

chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/whitney-port-shops-with-chanel-005.jpg

This is a maxi flap?


----------



## djrr

^Yes, that's a Maxi flap.


----------



## pixiepeach

Thank you djrr! .


----------



## gkgreen49

NanamiRyu said:


> Hi!  I'm not familar with this style but it would be from 2005, based from the serial number.


 would there be another forum i could post to, to see if anyone else knows what it might be?

thanks again for your help!


----------



## mettemoren

Hi Ladies.

A friend of mine just bought this Chanel.

Does anyone knows what it is called, the retail price and what year it is from?

Thank you! )


----------



## thegraceful1

mettemoren said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> A friend of mine just bought this Chanel.
> 
> Does anyone knows what it is called, the retail price and what year it is from?
> 
> Thank you! )


 
is from the Kaleidoscope Ligne 2008-09...can't remenber the retail.


----------



## me&momo

dear experts, can you please help me identify the style and season of this bag please? any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## Pepsi333

Hi all. 

I was given this Chanel bag but I have no idea what it is, anyone have any clue?

I've never seen it on the website and when I do a search on the model # google gave me nothing. It's A48045.


----------



## BohoChic

Is this a jumbo or a Maxi?  It looks like it hangs the length of a maxi, but I'm not sure.  

Not sure if you can tell since it's a side shot?

Thanks!


----------



## weiwei

Anyone can tell me which Chanel sunglasses Lily Allen is wearing in this ad.? Many thx.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

What Chanel is Kim carrying? Thanks!


----------



## BohoChic

Hi scoobiesmamma! We are so in the same frame of mind! Bbag PT, pink midday, and now MAXI flap!  I just bought one, it was delivered today

kim's is the old style maxi, where the bottom of the flap is straight across. The new maxi has a curvier flap, like the jumbo flap above (beige). Kim's is lamb, not the stiffer caviar leather. The lamb softens up, but not sure how long it takes to get as soft as kim's. Maybe one of the Chanel experts can answer that.

I'm a Chanel newbie, but I know about the Maxis & jumbos. Oh, and my fave thing about it is that the inside is this gorgeous burgandy leather!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi ladies please can you help me with this bag? i thought it was a timeless tote ,but i've never seen it with long strap


----------



## Nat

^ It's an older/vintage version, therefore no name.


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi can you identify this chanel just bought it would like to know a name if any and year wsa made


----------



## Nat

^ Congratulations! This is vintage = no name. Chanel didn't name their bags until a couple of years ago. We can help you with the approx year if you can tell us the serial number on the hologram sticker or authenticity card.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Nat said:


> ^ Congratulations! This is vintage = no name. Chanel didn't name their bags until a couple of years ago. We can help you with the approx year if you can tell us the serial number on the hologram sticker or authenticity card.


 

its 2890324


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Nat said:


> ^ It's an older/vintage version, therefore no name.


THANK YOU SO MUCH NAT...it is wonderful


----------



## dragonfly25

Hi, can someone id this super cute sunglasses for me please? I'd like to know an much info before I call around to get my hands on them.  Thank in advance!


----------



## purse-nality

^^oooh-aaah... that is super cute! i wanna know too!


----------



## Nat

ilovefashion87 said:


> its 2890324



The 2 series were made between 1991 - 1994.


----------



## Nat

The 5171 is the XL version, the 5170 is the smaller oval-shaped version. Both sizes can be viewed on chanel.com: http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-x...on-each-temple-with-signature-cc-logo-5,4,1,7




dragonfly25 said:


> Hi, can someone id this super cute sunglasses for me please? I'd like to know an much info before I call around to get my hands on them.  Thank in advance!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Nat said:


> The 2 series were made between 1991 - 1994.


 thanks so MUCH


----------



## purse-nality

Nat said:


> The 5171 is the XL version, the 5170 is the smaller oval-shaped version. Both sizes can be viewed on chanel.com: http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-x...on-each-temple-with-signature-cc-logo-5,4,1,7



thank yooo!


----------



## Nat

You're welcome


----------



## pokieste

I luv Kim's Chanel bag but I don't know what it is. Help me, please! And can anybody tell me the current price for this bag in France. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone id this bag??? 
Could it be a red python flap?


----------



## thegraceful1

pokieste said:


> I luv Kim's Chanel bag but I don't know what it is. Help me, please! And can anybody tell me the current price for this bag in France. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1055354


 
Lambskin Maxi Flap


----------



## xrubybabex

hi. can someone please identify these two beautiful chanel reissue for me? the color, the year and the size? thank you


----------



## lilz_casa

I love Lauren's style and love this bag. Someone says this is Play On Pleats pochette, but I can't seem to find it anywhere =(

chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/lauren-conrad-chanel-handbags.jpg


----------



## meMat

please help me to identify this Chanel bag... 
Name?
Collection?
Material?
thanks so much, ladies


----------



## thegraceful1

meMat said:


> please help me to identify this Chanel bag...
> Name: Kelly Style Flap
> Collection: check the hologram numbers (see below)for the year it was made
> Material: Denin/Canvas
> thanks so much, ladies


 
_8-digits----

_12XXXXXX series - 2008
11XXXXXX series - 2006 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## thegraceful1

lilz_casa said:


> I love Lauren's style and love this bag. Someone says this is Play On Pleats pochette, but I can't seem to find it anywhere =(
> 
> chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/lauren-conrad-chanel-handbags.jpg


 
Check this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/new-arrivals-at-hirshleifers-plus-spy-pics-447743.html


----------



## xrubybabex

hi. can someone please identify these two beautiful chanel reissue for me? the color, the year and the size? thank you


----------



## meMat

Hey thanks lots "thegraceful1" , been wondering whether to get this bag. They sell this online for 1500$US, any1 has any idea how much it was retailed?


----------



## Rapunchel

Hi! Can anyone tell me the style name of the Chanel bag Taylor Tomasi Hill is carrying? I think it's some kind of Reissue, but besides that I'm clueless 

If the pic is too small - here's a link:
http://columbine.freshnet.se/2010/03/24/taylor-tomasi-hill/#comments


----------



## mowzz

andrea_dahlgren said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me the style name of the Chanel bag Taylor Tomasi Hill is carrying? I think it's some kind of Reissue, but besides that I'm clueless
> 
> If the pic is too small - here's a link:
> http://columbine.freshnet.se/2010/03/24/taylor-tomasi-hill/#comments


 
Hi there, this is the Embroidered Jersey Reissue in black. 

you can see a close up picture here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/new-pics-fall-08-bags-available-chanel-com-328051.html#post7186522

hth


----------



## mowzz

xrubybabex said:


> hi. can someone please identify these two beautiful chanel reissue for me? the color, the year and the size? thank you
> View attachment 1057510
> 
> 
> View attachment 1057511


 
Hi there, I'm not sure about the year, but the first one looks like a Metallic Brown in 226, and second one is white of course, looks like a 227 to me.  hth.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hello, can someone pls tell me the style and from what season this tote is? Also the price. Thank you!


----------



## jainstein

It's from 10C and called Cells Tote. It came in two sizes, N/S and E/W. I think the price was ~USD$2,800-ish but not sure. You can call boutiques or department stores to find out.




Tinn3rz said:


> Hello, can someone pls tell me the style and from what season this tote is? Also the price. Thank you!


----------



## Tinn3rz

jainstein said:


> It's from 10C and called Cells Tote. It came in two sizes, N/S and E/W. I think the price was ~USD$2,800-ish but not sure. You can call boutiques or department stores to find out.



Thank you!


----------



## gigie100

can anyone help me identify this bag

it was purchased from neiman marcus arond 2007/2008 cost about $2650+tax


----------



## le*luxe

Hi girls, anyone know what's the name of this bag?


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hi, can someone tell me the name and the price of this bag? I think it's for fall/winter 2010....but not totally sure. Thanks!


----------



## tmelander

What bag is Sarah Jessica Parker carrying??


----------



## bdrmflr

^SJP looks like she's sporting the washed caviar new maxi in fuchsia. 

Does an all-black reissue camera case/bag exist? With black chains and a black mademoiselle turn-lock? I saw one online for sale and it was so sleek, but I'm not sure of its authenticity and the year if known. TIA!


----------



## firstaid

Are these sunglasses Kate Winslet is wearing Chanel? And if so which model?

http://gawker.com/5503546/no-ring-on-it-for-kate-winslet


----------



## djrr

bdrmflr said:


> ^SJP looks like she's sporting the washed caviar new maxi in fuchsia.
> 
> Does an all-black reissue camera case/bag exist? With black chains and a black mademoiselle turn-lock? I saw one online for sale and it was so sleek, but I'm not sure of its authenticity and the year if known. TIA!



^ yes, it does! i think it's from 08. i used to own one.


----------



## tmelander

Thank you for all your help!

Can you help me with this bag?


----------



## xrubybabex

Hi. I would like to make sure is this bag chanel le marais flap? Thanks


----------



## Ehlanna

Hi 
I'm LOVING this chanel purse, but what is it called and can you get it any bigger?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160415638671&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

FYI: The seller gave me permission to use the pictures  Thx!


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi whats tha name of this bag thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

Ehlanna said:


> Hi
> I'm LOVING this chanel purse, but what is it called and can you get it any bigger?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160415638671&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> FYI: The seller gave me permission to use the pictures  Thx!


 
This is a vintage bag and no longer avail.


----------



## thegraceful1

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi whats tha name of this bag thanks


 
08' Rodeo Tote


----------



## NanamiRyu

xrubybabex said:


> Hi. I would like to make sure is this bag chanel le marais flap? Thanks
> View attachment 1060729


 
Yes.


----------



## Ehlanna

thegraceful1 said:


> This is a vintage bag and no longer avail.


 
Hi
Thx for the info, but I'm still interested in knowing the name and what sizes it comes in. Would make it easier to search for 
So plz help



Ehlanna said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm LOVING this chanel purse, but what is it called and can you get it any bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160415638671&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: The seller gave me permission to use the pictures  Thx!


----------



## djrr

Ehlanna said:


> Hi
> I'm LOVING this chanel purse, but what is it called and can you get it any bigger?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160415638671&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> FYI: The seller gave me permission to use the pictures  Thx!



i don't think the vintage pieces have specific names for them.


----------



## Ehlanna

Oh! I'm a Chanel newbie.
That makes everything a little more difficult then!
But thx!


----------



## westpark

can someone id this bag for me ?


----------



## astone702

Item: CHANEL GOLDEN ROCK SHOULDER BAG CLUTCH PURSE NEW BOX
Listing number: 250606449865
Seller: *mwexchng*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-GOLDEN-ROCK-SHOULDER-BAG-CLUTCH-PURSE-NEW-BOX_W0QQitemZ250606449865QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA _WH_Handbags?hash=item3a594ef4c9
Comment : Hi Ladies....I've never seen a bag like this. IsGolden Rock the correct name for it? I tried to Google it and can't seem to find anything. Your thoughts would be appreciated.
As always thank you for everything...


----------



## xColettex

This bag is amazing! Like smoke! May I ask if anyone has any information on it???
http://brighton-outlet.com/2010-APR-A/12/0a.jpg


----------



## Souzie

astone702 said:


> Item: CHANEL GOLDEN ROCK SHOULDER BAG CLUTCH PURSE NEW BOX
> Listing number: 250606449865
> Seller: *mwexchng*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-GOLDEN-ROCK-SHOULDER-BAG-CLUTCH-PURSE-NEW-BOX_W0QQitemZ250606449865QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA _WH_Handbags?hash=item3a594ef4c9
> Comment : Hi Ladies....I've never seen a bag like this. IsGolden Rock the correct name for it? I tried to Google it and can't seem to find anything. Your thoughts would be appreciated.
> As always thank you for everything...



Yes, it's the Golden Rock in vinyl.


----------



## Souzie

xColettex said:


> This bag is amazing! Like smoke! May I ask if anyone has any information on it???
> http://brighton-outlet.com/2010-APR-A/12/0a.jpg



This is the Melrose gradient flap.


----------



## xColettex

Thank you very much *xsouzie* Super helpful thank you!!!! :buttercup:


----------



## xColettex

I am super super sad to find out it's not leather :'( I'm not even kidding :'(


----------



## astone702

xsouzie said:


> Yes, it's the Golden Rock in vinyl.


 

Thank you so much xsouzie   So, it's vinyl not patent leather?


----------



## lolalee

can anyone identify this?


----------



## Souzie

astone702 said:


> Thank you so much xsouzie   So, it's vinyl not patent leather?



Yes mam.  And I believe it retailed for $2250.


----------



## adeener

Mary Kate Olsen was seen with this Chanel recently... What is the name of this bag? What season is it from and how much? TIA!

Oops, just realized I posted in the wrong section... Mods please move to Identify this thread


----------



## NanamiRyu

adeener said:


> Mary Kate Olsen was seen with this Chanel recently... What is the name of this bag? What season is it from and how much? TIA!
> 
> Oops, just realized I posted in the wrong section... Mods please move to Identify this thread


 
That's not a recent style.  It doesn't really have a name and since many started to notice it by seeing pics of MK with it, it's nicknamed "Olsen tote" here and at eBay.

Here's an eBay listing that has more pics of MK with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHANEL-LIM...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5937461b


----------



## NanamiRyu

lolalee said:


> can anyone identify this?


 
This is a vintage, so no name.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Does anyone know? Maybe this isn't part of the fw 10 collection. Thanks![

QUOTE=Tinn3rz;14746592]Hi, can someone tell me the name and the price of this bag? I think it's for fall/winter 2010....but not totally sure. Thanks!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## thenurse

http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/bilder?finnkode=21635232&reference=2/216/352/32_-191375812.jpg&adheading=Chanel+2009+Maxi+Lammeskinns+veske&adTypeId=67&areaId=2032

I guess it is fake, but does Chanel have this model? Thanks


----------



## adeener

Thanks NanamiRyu! I've heard of the Olsen tote but I didn't realize it was literally the Olsen tote!



NanamiRyu said:


> That's not a recent style.  It doesn't really have a name and since many started to notice it by seeing pics of MK with it, it's nicknamed "Olsen tote" here and at eBay.
> 
> Here's an eBay listing that has more pics of MK with it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHANEL-LIM...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5937461b


----------



## sealedwithlove

Anyone got any idea of what this bag is called? Or a similar chanel bag like this? Sorry i don't have the full picture. ​


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know what bag this is? how much it is? thanx

http://www.avrilsmusic.net/pictures/displayimage-1307-33.html


----------



## kaori

that looks like the "bon bon" bag and is in the $2400 range. it's available in most chanel boutiques and i've seen it in saks and neiman and bergdorf but in colors other than black (probably because they're all sold out...). Some SAs claim to not know it by name...so I'd describe it as drawstring tote bag if i were you lol


----------



## Bevyofpurses

sealedwithlove said:


> Anyone got any idea of what this bag is called? Or a similar chanel bag like this? Sorry i don't have the full picture. ​



Looks like the "Westminster pearl" bag


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Post more pics if u can


----------



## sealedwithlove

@Bevyofpurses: Thanks for your help, yup i'm sure it's the Westminster pearl bag! 
Anyone have any idea if boutiques are still selling it or anyone that is selling it? 

Oh, & help me identify this bag too, TIA!




​


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Hirshleifers in new York offered a pre order not too long ago but quantities were limited and were sold out. I think it will come out again in the fall. Just check with your local boutique and with your SA. Re the second bag I have no idea what it's called but I'm sure our dedicated Chanel bag identifiers can chime in


----------



## sealedwithlove

Thanks so much for your help  Sadly i don't live in NY! I'm from Asia, Singapore. I guess the boutique in Singapore won't be bringing in the Westminster Pearl flap 




Bevyofpurses said:


> Hirshleifers in new York offered a pre order not too long ago but quantities were limited and were sold out. I think it will come out again in the fall. Just check with your local boutique and with your SA. Re the second bag I have no idea what it's called but I'm sure our dedicated Chanel bag identifiers can chime in


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Hirsh I believe ships even outside the united states. Email penney penney@hirshleifers.com she also has an online gallery


----------



## Bevyofpurses

http://www.penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/


----------



## sunshine718

Hello, I'm pretty sure my friend has a black camellia patent leather clutch (it has a chain that's tucked inside that can be used as well).  It has the little camellia flower at the closure, instead of the usual "CC".  It has camellia flowers embossed into the patent leather.  She has no idea the name of it because her dad gave it to her as a gift (he got it overseas).  I absolutely love this bag and want to know the name of it and if it can be found in the US.  Hope the description helps.  Thank you


----------



## JetSetGo!

I bought this bag on the bay. Does anyone know what it is officially called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140394828387

TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> I bought this bag on the bay. Does anyone know what it is officially called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140394828387
> 
> TIA!




Here are pix for easy reference.


----------



## melonbobo

Hi 
Can anyone ID this purse? It was from the recent issue of Marie Claire (or Lucky, I can't remember )
I have been showing this picture to many SAs. However, it seems like no one has it and no one knows what it is


----------



## djrr

sunshine718 said:


> Hello, I'm pretty sure my friend has a black camellia patent leather clutch (it has a chain that's tucked inside that can be used as well).  It has the little camellia flower at the closure, instead of the usual "CC".  It has camellia flowers embossed into the patent leather.  She has no idea the name of it because her dad gave it to her as a gift (he got it overseas).  I absolutely love this bag and want to know the name of it and if it can be found in the US.  Hope the description helps.  Thank you



*Camellia embossed WOC (wallet on chain) *
you can search the forum and there's a thread about WOC aka "Must Haves", there are many pics there for you to look at. It can be found in the US. It came in many colors, pink, black, grey, light green, dark pink..etc. 
But I've never seen it came in patent leather, only lambskin. HTH!


----------



## djrr

melonbobo said:


> Hi
> Can anyone ID this purse? It was from the recent issue of Marie Claire (or Lucky, I can't remember )
> I have been showing this picture to many SAs. However, it seems like no one has it and no one knows what it is



i saw this one on the magazine too, and i'd love to know what it is as well.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Oh man I've seen that in here before. Someone identified that bag as "satin evening bag" complete with the item code


----------



## sunshine718

djrr said:


> *Camellia embossed WOC (wallet on chain) *
> you can search the forum and there's a thread about WOC aka "Must Haves", there are many pics there for you to look at. It can be found in the US. It came in many colors, pink, black, grey, light green, dark pink..etc.
> But I've never seen it came in patent leather, only lambskin. HTH!


thank you so much djrr!!!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I found it!!!  Mar 9th, 2010, 02:09 PM	 * #32
mskitty
Member
*

*
Joined: Mar 2007
Posts: 560

The bag the manequin in the picture is a satin bag called the Evening from Act 1 spring summer collection style noA46426y06419
   *


----------



## Bevyofpurses




----------



## Bevyofpurses

melonbobo said:


> Hi
> Can anyone ID this purse? It was from the recent issue of Marie Claire (or Lucky, I can't remember )
> I have been showing this picture to many SAs. However, it seems like no one has it and no one knows what it is



The bag the manequin in the picture is a satin bag called the Evening from Act 1 spring summer collection style noA46426y06419


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi, can someone help me ID this bag.  I'm thinking of purchasing it, the SA told me it was called the Timeless CC, but I noticed alot of bags are called Timeless CC _____.

Thanks!






and this one also:


----------



## djrr

^first pic is an according flap? 
second pic is a vintage classic flap


----------



## sealedwithlove

Anyone can help identify this tote/bag?  



sealedwithlove said:


> @Bevyofpurses: Thanks for your help, yup i'm sure it's the Westminster pearl bag!
> Anyone have any idea if boutiques are still selling it or anyone that is selling it?
> 
> Oh, & help me identify this bag too, TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## galangalangalan

as seen on whitney port. (bleh. but i gotta admit: great outfit. ) and if anyone knows the approximate pricing, that'd be a huge help, too! thanks in advance!


----------



## jainstein

It's black CC Strass WOC (10P A48115Y06493) and USD $1,375 
In the future, please post your ID questions at
*Help Identify This CHANEL!  *


----------



## galangalangalan

oops, sorry! 

and thanks!


----------



## melonbobo

Bevyofpurses said:


> The bag the manequin in the picture is a satin bag called the Evening from Act 1 spring summer collection style noA46426y06419



Thank you so much!
Where was this picture taken? I thought if anyone has stock would be in New York City.
I guess not true this time.


----------



## SaskiaS

I bought this beautiful bag in Venice yesterday and would love to know more about it it and it's line.
I know it also comes in black and white. Do any of you if it comes also bigger? Id love to have it as a shopper for work.

Thank you in Advance. 

Saskia


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Tpfer jesiephy I think has this bag but better post in http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## pls5

I love this bag!  Congrats!  I think someone else on the site bought it fairly recently.  Great color and style!  I can see why you want another in a larger size


----------



## sbelle

Gorgeous, but I cannot remember the name of it!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

One tpfer went to Paris and took a picture of the display window. Sigh, I wish it was made of leather


----------



## Bevyofpurses

..to justify its $2195 price tag


----------



## FANTASiiGiiRL

lovely ladies and gentlemen, can someone identify the name of this purse? THANKS 

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...ormats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## peafleut

It's a vintage Chanel tote. The leather appears to be caviar. It was most likely made sometime in the 1990's. It looks really good, but I would ask for clearer photos of the stamping and serial code just to be 150% sure.


----------



## jessiephy

Bevyofpurses said:


> Tpfer jesiephy I think has this bag but better post in http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html



You are right, Bevy! 
Yeah, this is a great bag for work and the size is definitely the right one for me at least.
It's slightly bigger than jumbo if I'm not wrong.
I believe this is the bigger size of the range that it comes in.

According to my SA, this is the ultra soft range..  (But i'm not sure if i know what he meant though.)
Grand Shopping bag (Taupe)
Style code : A48223Y03057

Tpfer *shoppingholic * bought the smaller version as follows


----------



## melonbobo

Thanks Bevyofpurses!
I agree it is ashame to charge so much for a satin purse,esp. with such a cute design.


----------



## LaLuxe

hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs411.snc3/24844_540357193233_54204559_31763629_2419700_n.jpg

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs451.ash1/24844_540357198223_54204559_31763630_2907218_n.jpg

I've never seen this color before and this girl has a hx of toting around fakes so I wasn't so sure if it was real. If it is, anyone know what season?


----------



## FANTASiiGiiRL

thanks!!


----------



## Jaded81

You should post it here http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-564994.html


----------



## more_CHOOS

djrr said:


> ^first pic is an according flap?
> second pic is a vintage classic flap


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nat

Hi, for future reference, we have a identify thread. Please use this thread next time: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

Thanks!


----------



## SaskiaS

Ladies: thank you soo much. I love this bag. Its so stunning. And I am very happy that I bought my taupe shopping bag.

See, I love Chanel, but as I am a very casual girl I prefer to wear the classic chanel 2.55 bags in the evening. I have tried on the jumbo or the maxi a few times - but it just does not work for me and my jeans style. Its too elegant (the shape, they are not slouchy) for me. On some stars / ladies it looks very chic, but I guess they often have a more grundy look or wear heals etc during the day.

This bag- is perfect, its elegant, yet under stated and can be worn to flat shoes etc. I am so happy.

I still would love a black shopper though, but - like the old "cabat" style. But I never find one. Most of them have huge changel signs on them what I really dont like. Any ideas or tipps for me? Would appreciate them!


----------



## SaskiaS

I love this bag. Can anyone identify it for me?

What season is it from?

THANK U!


----------



## NYCavalier

Hi!!! We have a thread for identifying Chanel... Please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## valnsw

Something interesting that I spotted on the train this evening.

I didn't notice it at first until I saw the embossed double C.
Plus the bag is super LARGE!

Then I could not help but take a few snapshots.

This style doesn't look familiar. Was it an old style or a fake (at the risk of sounding offensive should it turn out to be real)?

Notice the handle in the last pic. Half of it is leather but the bottom half is leather interwoven with chain.


----------



## valnsw

Out of curiosity, anybody knows?

Not that I want to get the bag but it is something interesting that my roving eyes caught on to while on the train.


----------



## peafleut

It's a vintage Chanel tote from the 1990's. I don't know the exact name but there are dozens of similar styles from the decade.


----------



## Vilja

I think this is the perfect Chanel and would like to get one for my self (my first Chanel): Can you please help me identify this bag? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1058674&d=1269626420


----------



## Vilja

Please help me identify this Chanel as well 

http://ss11i01.stream.ip-only.net/images/blog/images/entries/08/47/76/3130/c66dcd3442a965d8


----------



## Bevyofpurses

It's the m/l 10x6x2. The one in the photo is lamb with silver hardware $2800. It comes in ghw as well. $2800 usd after the price increase


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Vilja said:


> Please help me identify this Chanel as well
> 
> http://ss11i01.stream.ip-only.net/images/blog/images/entries/08/47/76/3130/c66dcd3442a965d8



reissue 226 or 227


----------



## Vilja

Thanks


----------



## Bevyofpurses

You may also browse the reference library for information and pictures


----------



## bombom17

hi, can you please tell me what are the names of these chanel bags?

p.s i borrowed pics from the forum , thanks


----------



## arisan_girl

Got my 2'nd vintage chanel....yay....

Anyone knows what collection it's from?

Also I'm always curious how you determine the year of the bag from the hologram sticker....

Can't wait to get it....Will post more picture....


----------



## lauren11

Please help me with this chanel bag! Whats the name? and can i buy it yet or is this bag an old collection?
thx


----------



## KRISDEE

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/04/beyonce-wallse/beyonce-jayz-wallse-restaurant-05.jpg


WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS BAG?


----------



## NanamiRyu

KRISDEE said:


> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/04/beyonce-wallse/beyonce-jayz-wallse-restaurant-05.jpg
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS BAG?


 
This is called "Lucky Charm."  It was released few years ago and no longer available.  The same bag was redone in metallic gray leather a year or so later but by now, even that's all gone.


----------



## NanamiRyu

lauren11 said:


> Please help me with this chanel bag! Whats the name? and can i buy it yet or is this bag an old collection?
> thx


 
It's a Play on Pleats.  The last time I remember seeing one in person was little less than a year ago.  But I doubt it's sold out since it wasn't that popular and only gets asked by who have seen those pics of LC.  I'd call around or visit the boutiques to check if they have any left.


----------



## NanamiRyu

arisan_girl said:


> Got my 2'nd vintage chanel....yay....
> 
> Anyone knows what collection it's from?
> 
> Also I'm always curious how you determine the year of the bag from the hologram sticker....
> 
> Can't wait to get it....Will post more picture....


 
Just look up the number and see where it fits in this list. 

12XXXXXX series - 2008
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## KRISDEE

nanamiryu said:


> this is called "lucky charm." it was released few years ago and no longer available. The same bag was redone in metallic gray leather a year or so later but by now, even that's all gone.


 thanks!


----------



## pat.306

anyone know the item# ?? where i can find it??
i know there is 2 sizes!??
i want to get the small one.
this one the size should be (35cm x 25cm x 14cm)
thx..


----------



## bhurry

Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is and if comes in any other color, price and if it's still available.  I borrowed this picture from chanel color section, hope the owner doesn't mind


----------



## xColettex

can anyone tell me if that is beige, or another color please?

here:
http://www.polyvore.com/lindsay_lohan/set?id=12234420
it says beige but i trust you ladies more- verified?


----------



## Souzie

^^ Lindsay's jumbo looks like blush.


----------



## Souzie

pat.306 said:


> anyone know the item# ?? where i can find it??
> i know there is 2 sizes!??
> i want to get the small one.
> this one the size should be (35cm x 25cm x 14cm)
> thx..



Looks like it's from the Ultimate Executive ligne.


----------



## antakusuma

Can anyone help me... What's this Kim Kardashian model? the hardware is so big and the bag looks soft. Amanda Bynes seems to have one too.


----------



## pat.306

..


----------



## pat.306

i think is the MAXI lambskin..




antakusuma said:


> Can anyone help me... What's this Kim Kardashian model? the hardware is so big and the bag looks soft. Amanda Bynes seems to have one too.


----------



## photomj

SaskiaS said:


> I bought this beautiful bag in Venice yesterday and would love to know more about it it and it's line.
> I know it also comes in black and white. Do any of you if it comes also bigger? Id love to have it as a shopper for work.
> 
> Thank you in Advance.
> 
> Saskia



I saw this bag last week in black and fell in LOVE with it! It's called the "Natural Beauty" and this is the largest size of it (at least in the Chanel boutiques.) 

I wish it was a little bit "taller" - it's just a tad too small for me to wear although the leather is great on it and it has a very unique look.

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Beach Bum

Great bag!! I wonder if the black has silver hw or gold hw???


----------



## greenbean22

i havent seen this bag yet but its gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Tartine

Congrats on your purchase!!!!


----------



## natasha21

Congrats on your purchase, it is so perfect for spring/summer!!

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for this bag?? TIA!


----------



## photomj

Beach Bum said:


> Great bag!! I wonder if the black has silver hw or gold hw???



I would be terrible as a "witness" to anything!

I "think" the black had a dull, brushed gold hardware! It would be so much better in silver but I don't think it was silver....The price was also high 2's or low 3's.


----------



## scarlet555

photomj said:


> I saw this bag last week in black and fell in LOVE with it! It's called the "Natural Beauty" and this is the largest size of it (at least in the Chanel boutiques.)
> 
> I wish it was a little bit "taller" - it's just a tad too small for me to wear although the leather is great on it and it has a very unique look.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!


 
Which boutique did you see it in?  TIA

And what are the dimension of this bag?  TIA.


----------



## bfali

Congrats on your new bag!!


----------



## sweetie_sg

congrats to your purchase.. beautiful purse!!


----------



## photomj

scarlet555 said:


> Which boutique did you see it in?  TIA
> 
> And what are the dimension of this bag?  TIA.



I saw the black tote at the Chanel Boutique in Palm Beach, FL. At the Gardens Mall on PGA Blvd. Call Samantha at (561) 622-2055 and I'm sure she can measure it for you.


----------



## mojo

very pretty - love the taupe colour!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Can someone please tell me what the name of this purse is and if its still available? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NanamiRyu

^ I don't know if it's the "official" name but we call it reissue tote or 2.55 tote here and many memebers got it when it came out last year.  It's been a while but some might still be floating in the stores.  It's worth a try calling around and if you can't locate it, post a thread looking for one, so other tPFers can tell you if they've seen one recently.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thank you, NanamiRyu!



NanamiRyu said:


> ^ I don't know if it's the "official" name but we call it reissue tote or 2.55 tote here and many memebers got it when it came out last year.  It's been a while but some might still be floating in the stores.  It's worth a try calling around and if you can't locate it, post a thread looking for one, so other tPFers can tell you if they've seen one recently.


----------



## babyalyanna

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=4232&id=100000803156096&ref=mf 

pls let me know asap... thanks


----------



## Bevyofpurses

babyalyanna said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=4232&id=100000803156096&ref=mf
> 
> pls let me know asap... thanks



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-564994.html


----------



## Nat

babyalyanna said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=4232&id=100000803156096&ref=mf
> 
> pls let me know asap... thanks



Hi, authenticity questions belong in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-564994.html

Please make sure you use the correct format as shown in post #1 of that thread.


----------



## angelqueen88

ladies, Is this a lambskin or a caviar chanel 2.55? THank you for your help. I am appreciate with that.

http://img.hudie.com/bbs/day_090415/0904151657b4c2a46ca2ea4b74.jpg


----------



## Crayola

Hello,

How do I insert a picture here?  It's in my computer.  

Thanks.


----------



## Crayola

Hi Experts,

Please identify this Chanel Handbag for me.  The CC hardware is missing!

Thank you.


----------



## NanamiRyu

angelqueen88 said:


> ladies, Is this a lambskin or a caviar chanel 2.55? THank you for your help. I am appreciate with that.
> 
> http://img.hudie.com/bbs/day_090415/0904151657b4c2a46ca2ea4b74.jpg


 
The link is wrong.  Please repost.


----------



## beachmouse

Looks a very nice jumbo, however The serial number of the bag is located inside the slit pocket not on the bottom of the bag????? anyone knows???  Thanks!





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170469677981&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## clairerlim

Hi gals,

Need some help to verify the authenticity of this bag before I purchase it on ebay.  Thank you!

http://fionabuy.com/a10056a.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056c.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056d.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056b.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056g.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056h.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056e.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056f.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056i.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056j.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056k.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056l.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056m.jpg
http://fionabuy.com/a10056n.jpg


----------



## SaskiaS

the bag was about 1980 Euros. 

the black one also comes in gold hardware.

What I love about this bag is that its modern - see i love chanel - but during the day I prefer slouchy understated bags - and this bag is like that.

I am actually playing with the idea of buying it in black as well, as I ve posted above I always wanted a black chanel bag for the day, and never seemed to find the right one, they all were to structured, to "old" for me (I am 25) and this bag isnt. Its young. (I love the cabat but they dont make it anymore).

I am back home, away from venice, I have to see if our local store also carries it.

What do u guys think? Or do any of u know a different style I might like in black?


----------



## djrr

i saw the black smaller version one IRL the other day, it looks very practical and has a subtle elegance.

*OP*, if you really love it, i don't see why you can't get it in black as well! have you considered the portobello tote? i think it looks different from the usual flaps but also very gorgeous and functional.

i'm 23 but i love the more structured classic flaps


----------



## jessiephy

SaskiaS said:


> the bag was about 1980 Euros.
> 
> the black one also comes in gold hardware.
> 
> What I love about this bag is that its modern - see i love chanel - but during the day I prefer slouchy understated bags - and this bag is like that.
> 
> I am actually playing with the idea of buying it in black as well, as I ve posted above I always wanted a black chanel bag for the day, and never seemed to find the right one, they all were to structured, to "old" for me (I am 25) and this bag isnt. Its young. (I love the cabat but they dont make it anymore).
> 
> I am back home, away from venice, I have to see if our local store also carries it.
> 
> What do u guys think? Or do any of u know a different style I might like in black?



I love the black color too! But I would prefer to get the smaller one though  
And you know what, the smaller one is actually more expensive than the bigger one. I'm not sure why but I believe it's because it has 2 pockets in front. 
What about medallion tote? At first look, it doesn't look attractive but somehow the more you look at it, the more beautiful it becomes. 
It's such a classic and I'm sure it will serve you well for many many good years. 
 It's my dream bag and I intend to get it soon


----------



## Nat

^ Hi, authenticity questions belong in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-564994.html


----------



## thegraceful1

pat.306 said:


> anyone know the item# ?? where i can find it??
> i know there is 2 sizes!??
> i want to get the small one.
> this one the size should be (35cm x 25cm x 14cm)
> thx..


 
This bag is from 2007, and no longer avail.


----------



## SaskiaS

hm... the smaller one is more structured  

I love slouchy shoppers. Went to my local chanel boutique today - sold out in black - I can only order it if I want, but dont know if I should. The medaillon tote is nothing for me, sorry jessiephy, I love bags like the cabat.
I dont know if I should order the same bag in black. I mean, its the first time I saw a chanel bag (except the classic ones - and I use them when I go out not during the day as said before) I really loved.

What about the other Chanel bags - with the same lock - any of u have an idea?

Did any of you get one of these amazing beautiful fabric bags 2.55 from the summer collection?

ah I am dreaming  advise needed!


----------



## Showermermaid

Hi, can someone please help me identify the name and price of this purse (if possible) that Kim Kardashian is holding? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1069763&d=1270748558

Many thanks!


----------



## paruparo

what is this Chanel that Blair Waldorf (gossip girl) is carrying...?

http://www.gossipgirlshow.com/article/fashion-id-blairs-marc-marc-jacobs-jacquard-mini-episode-317


----------



## wintotty

I saw a  white flap with a rope shoulder strap, it had a zipper on the bottom of the bag, so you can expand it a little. It is from a current collection and wondering if anyone knows the name of it?


----------



## gracefully

.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

wintotty said:


> I saw a  white flap with a rope shoulder strap, it had a zipper on the bottom of the bag, so you can expand it a little. It is from a current collection and wondering if anyone knows the name of it?



Coco gum expandable flap


----------



## wintotty

Bevyofpurses said:


> Coco gum expandable flap



Thank You Thank You!!


----------



## culgal

paruparo said:


> what is this Chanel that Blair Waldorf (gossip girl) is carrying...?
> 
> http://www.gossipgirlshow.com/article/fashion-id-blairs-marc-marc-jacobs-jacquard-mini-episode-317



Cells north/south tote


----------



## paruparo

^ Thanks culgal! I just did a board search for the bag hoping to get more info, got my info alright. lol, way expensive!


----------



## muffinsprotege

Hi, my first post here ^^
Can someone tell me if this is authentic? Girl claims its a '95 vintage Chanel. 
http://www.okazii.ro/catalog/40079591/POSETA-CHANEL-AUTENTICA.html
thanks in advance!!


----------



## NHLgirl004

Hello Ladies,

I found this pix on the celebrity thread.  Does anyone know what the name of this bag is?  It looks like the perfect mommy bag!  TIA and much gratitude.


----------



## Exunq

Can u please tell me the name, year and style of this chanel bag?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/exoticaunq/quiltedchanel060.jpg?t=1271196883


----------



## NHLgirl004

NHLgirl004 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I found this pix on the celebrity thread.  Does anyone know what the name of this bag is?  It looks like the perfect mommy bag!  TIA and much gratitude.



Got my answer -- and my bag   Thanks anyway!!


----------



## scarlet555

antakusuma said:


> Can anyone help me... What's this Kim Kardashian model? the hardware is so big and the bag looks soft. Amanda Bynes seems to have one too.


 
This is the Maxi in soft caviar-I believe-it's slouchy like that.


----------



## graywolf

Hi ladies,

I hoping to get a Chanel purse for my mom for mother's day...Could you possibly tell me the name, year, price of this bag? Anyone own it, and what are you thoughts on it? TIA!! 

images.craigslist.org/3k13p13lf5Z25P65X1a4b8d6375ccca861b51.jpg 

Sorry...not sure why the picture isn't popping up once I post it...I've also attached a pic


----------



## bagerrific

Hi,

Does anyone know the name, year and original price of this bag? Is this still being sold in Chanel Boutiques?

Any info about this bag will be appreciated.  Thanks.










PS Photos are from ebay seller fmasarovic from whom I bought the bag.


----------



## LovesLouis

IMG_1224.PNG
is this real?


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

when was this bag made?


----------



## jmperez303

Please help me I.D Alexa Chung's Chanel bag. Thanks!


----------



## lboylan

Hi all,
I am new to this blog and could really use some help. I am selling a Chanel bag for a friend - It looks like bags from the 90's but nothing I look up looks exactly the same. Here is a picture



picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9J6wi4P75eSYS57BkBrb1zYMnpj95uEnbEKryFzXV8U?feat=directlink


----------



## NYCavalier

08 Mini or small reissue camera case (looks like dark metallic navy?)



jmperez303 said:


> Please help me I.D Alexa Chung's Chanel bag. Thanks!


----------



## BabyK

Can someone please Id this bag for me?  What year and name please?  Also, is it still being sold now in stores?  Thanks so much!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-lambskin-lg-flap-bag-p-713.html


----------



## scarlet555

BabyK said:


> Can someone please Id this bag for me? What year and name please? Also, is it still being sold now in stores? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-lambskin-lg-flap-bag-p-713.html


 
This looks like the accordion flap, in lambskin and some are washed caviar, still available in stores.   It looks like the accordion flap 31 to me, will anyone correct this if I'm wrong, and I dont know what year, unless you show us the authenticity code.  Good luck shopping.  It cost about the same price brand new-so I'd recommend looking around an actual store.


----------



## BabyK

Thanks Scarlet for your quick response !  So this accordion flap retails for about $2000?  ****** listed that the bag comes w/ a price tag for $2995.  I was at the Chanel Soho store about 2 weeks ago, and I didn't this bag, so I thought maybe it was an older style.  Does it come in different sizes?  Thanks again!!


----------



## bdrmflr

OMG ! I saw this belt in the chanel celeb forum and I need it! I don't even wear belts. It looks vintage, I'm worried. Does anyone know the price or _anything_ about it? TIA!


----------



## scarlet555

BabyK said:


> Thanks Scarlet for your quick response ! So this accordion flap retails for about $2000? ****** listed that the bag comes w/ a price tag for $2995. I was at the Chanel Soho store about 2 weeks ago, and I didn't this bag, so I thought maybe it was an older style. Does it come in different sizes? Thanks again!!


, 

You might want to go to neiman marcus or saks and talk to a SA to help you, bring a picture of it.  The Chanel boutique may not have them at the actual store, but you can ask them to check their inventory, they can order it for you and if you don't like it, return it to a Chanel Boutique.  It cost about 2800-3000.  Lambskin cost more than caviar.   Be careful when purchasing from NM and Saks chanel handbags, they may have only exchanges and no refunds, but don't quote me on that.  They may have a similar version of it that is smaller, but it is a good size IMO.


----------



## BabyK

scarlet555 said:


> ,
> 
> You might want to go to neiman marcus or saks and talk to a SA to help you, bring a picture of it. The Chanel boutique may not have them at the actual store, but you can ask them to check their inventory, they can order it for you and if you don't like it, return it to a Chanel Boutique. It cost about 2800-3000. Lambskin cost more than caviar. Be careful when purchasing from NM and Saks chanel handbags, they may have only exchanges and no refunds, but don't quote me on that. They may have a similar version of it that is smaller, but it is a good size IMO.


 

Thanks again!!  Now that I know the name, I will definitely call around.  I did call Bloomies and they only have black in stock.  I was hoping for another color.


----------



## scarlet555

BabyK said:


> Thanks again!! Now that I know the name, I will definitely call around. I did call Bloomies and they only have black in stock. I was hoping for another color.


 
here's a picture of a light red one, it's a picture phone so bad quality.


----------



## moshi_moshi

I created a thread in the shopping section not realizing there was an "identify this" thread.  I just pretty much copied and pasted my post and asked the mods to close my thread.  TIA!

I've been researching trying to figure out what collection/season the bag directly below is from.







I found this other picture with the bag posted above doing a search (photo credit: Valerka) but it did not specify season/collection.






Upon further inspection I kept coming up with the Icons Collection in text, but when looking for photos I kept getting a different bag (photo credit: purse blog)


----------



## Rebecca B.

Please kindly name this Chanel. It's gonna be my first one. TIA


----------



## yaidd

what's the name of that bag, how much?


----------



## scarlet555

Rebecca B. said:


> Please kindly name this Chanel. It's gonna be my first one. TIA


 
This again looks like the accordion flap, with CC logo in Silver Hardware(SHW), but smaller size than the usual.  See above light red flap, similar.


----------



## thegraceful1

Rebecca B. said:


> Please kindly name this Chanel. It's gonna be my first one. TIA


 
This is from 2007-08 Diamond Stitch Accordion Flap.


----------



## thegraceful1

Is a vintage bag and no longer avail.


----------



## Jaded81

You can try online consignment shops, ebay or bonanzle


----------



## Rebecca B.

scarlet555 said:


> This again looks like the accordion flap, with CC logo in Silver Hardware(SHW), but smaller size than the usual.  See above light red flap, similar.





thegraceful1 said:


> This is from 2007-08 Diamond Stitch Accordion Flap.



Thank you scarlet555/thegraceful1


----------



## nscwong

Hi there, I bought these yesterday.  I want to post them on reference library but need the name of this ligne of jewellry before posting.  Can anybody help me?  They are from 10P.


----------



## DesignerElla

OK it's going to be obvious I'm a total (even morseo) newbie here. Sorry if this celebrity has been posted in this thread, I don't even follow her so I can't think of her name. 

I'm not ready to buy my 1st Chanel but I've still pondered for years which flap and which colour I want. I've found her! Well mostly.






This color (not pure red, a bit of orange), size (Big like a tote! yeah! LOL), but I think silvertone hardware. What is the size/style name and color? Also I'm mostly curious, what are the Chanel hardware types? Like are they luxuriously expensive metals or more like nickel and such? (In other words, what should I call silvertone?)

It makes me happy envisioning this in my future. 

Thanks!


----------



## hui__hui

DesignerElla said:


> OK it's going to be obvious I'm a total (even morseo) newbie here. Sorry if this celebrity has been posted in this thread, I don't even follow her so I can't think of her name.
> 
> I'm not ready to buy my 1st Chanel but I've still pondered for years which flap and which colour I want. I've found her! Well mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color (not pure red, a bit of orange), size (Big like a tote! yeah! LOL), but I think silvertone hardware. What is the size/style name and color? Also I'm mostly curious, what are the Chanel hardware types? Like are they luxuriously expensive metals or more like nickel and such? (In other words, what should I call silvertone?)
> 
> It makes me happy envisioning this in my future.
> 
> Thanks!


 

Designer Ella, the bag seems to be an old version of maxi.  I 've got a new maxi with a larger flap and has a similar color with the one in your picture.  It's coral maxi with matt gold hw, 2400 euros from paris.  Here's my bag.


----------



## sherryloh

Hi,

I just bought this bag and I know it is a flap but not a standard double flap and am wondering what is this called and what is the retail price and if I paid a good price for it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140402251484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The inside is lined with chanel logo cloth and the sides and bottom have not quilting. The measurements are like a 10 inch flap.
What do you think? Is it worth more than a 10' double flap or less?
I want to know if I bought the right flap as I am not very familiar with chanel well.
Please help answer some of these questions.


----------



## DesignerElla

Thank you!

Maybe I'll find the particular one on eBay someday if I'd really prefer the older one. If the pumpkin is too orangey IRL I'd probably go with coral. Thanks again!


----------



## win28

Just bumping this up...can anyone help identify? 



win28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you can ID this bag in the pic attached?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MikeS

hey ladies...

i've been trying to track this chanel purse for quite some time for my fiance.  it's been painstaking but for some reason i can not for the life of me figure out what this purse is.  can someone help me.  i dont normally come on here...


----------



## purse-nality

^constructivism tote. 09A, iirc.


----------



## Nordy's girl

In the new People Style Watch Issue, Audrina Patridge has a white Chanel tote on page 37. The magazine says the style is no longer available, but I would LOVE to know what the style is called?? I don't think it's a gst, it doesn't have the quilting etc. I'm sorry I don't have a pic. but that's why I included the magazine and page number. I would love to know whether I can find this purse or not, so if someone knows the name of the style I will be forever grateful!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## purse-nality

^can you take a snapshot of the page pls?


----------



## Nordy's girl

I will try and do that in the morning, that's a good idea, Thanks! Hopefully someone will know what it is when they see the snapshot!


----------



## MikeS

purse-nality said:


> ^constructivism tote. 09A, iirc.


 
^^ I looked this up and couldnt find anything on that bag?...could you elaborate?...thank you.


----------



## thegraceful1

^MikeS: this bag is from Fall 2009 and most likely sold out.


----------



## MikeS

could you help me identify it...i'll be able to track it down if i knu which tote it was...thanks.


----------



## scarlet555

thegraceful1 said:


> ^MikeS: this bag is from Fall 2009 and most likely sold out.


 
Not entirely, MikeS,your bag may be sold out at Chanel's Stores, but it seems, that Neiman Marcus and Saks have different inventory, call a SA with this picture and they can help you.   I also notice that a lot of totes/bags from 2007-9 NM or Saks DO have, I wonder if they get old shipments from Chanel-just a thought and what I noticed from purse hunting.


----------



## pokieste

Can anyone help me identify this purse? thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

pokieste said:


> Can anyone help me identify this purse? thanks in advance.
> View attachment 1087443



Jumbo with gold hardware. The leather is caviar I believe


----------



## dissociated

Hi there!  

Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag and what the retail price was?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## alylovesdior

I was in Burbank yesterday and Did I miss the "wear your chanel bag today" holiday? Everyone and their child had a chanel bag! jealous  anyway, I saw 2 ladies bags that i died over and I want really bad but I don't know what they're called.
the only pics i've been able to find are from fake sites and these ladies didn't seem like they would wear fakes and they didn't look like imposters either. 
anyway, they're both chanel flaps.
one is a plain one but i dont know what it would be called.
and the other is like and organized one with different pockets inside and big ccs on the back (idk if hers had the cc's I couldn't really see the back of her purse) i like it cause im so damn messy anyways, please help. I need to know


----------



## bdrmflr

alylovesdior said:


> I was in Burbank yesterday and Did I miss the "wear your chanel bag today" holiday? Everyone and their child had a chanel bag! jealous  anyway, I saw 2 ladies bags that i died over and I want really bad but I don't know what they're called.
> the only pics i've been able to find are from fake sites and *these ladies didn't seem like they would wear fakes* and they didn't look like imposters either.
> anyway, they're both chanel flaps.
> one is a plain one but i dont know what it would be called.
> and the other is like and organized one with different pockets inside and big ccs on the back (idk if hers had the cc's I couldn't really see the back of her purse) i like it cause im so damn messy anyways, please help. I need to know



That is a loaded statement . I hope you aren't really looking for this CHANEL solely to be "part of the club."

Anyway, this is a vintage bag akin to the vintage XL, made _too_ popular by Nicole Richie and Victoria Beckham . The one with the giant "CC"s on the back however is smaller than the XL (13.5") at 10" I believe. You'll have to try malleries, eBay, or some other reputable site to be able to find a bag like that as they are out of production. Here's a picture of the bag in question (an authentic) which I saw on a blog not too long ago:


----------



## mjsbeauty

handbags-review.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/chanel-replica-lambskin-tote-bag-30cm-a25169-white-black.jpg 
Whats the name of the bag i look on the chanel site and all I see is black and when i search the name another bag comes up...also is this a big purse or small one


----------



## dissociated

dissociated said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag and what the retail price was?  Thanks in advance!



Anyone?


----------



## carol76

I chanced upon this beautiful bag at a consignment shop but I do not know anything about this. Can someone tell from what line this is from and the retail price? TIA!


----------



## y_yvon

Hi Everyone

Can help me to identify this bag?

 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bdrmflr

*y_yvon*, that's a vintage mini. They're so cute and can be had for relatively cheap! GL!


----------



## y_yvon

bdrmflr said:


> *y_yvon*, that's a vintage mini. They're so cute and can be had for relatively cheap! GL!


 

Hi Sweet, 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Hi, could someone please let me know what colour and size this classic flap is? 
She's from the blog, The Blonde Salad. TIA


----------



## Bevyofpurses

That's the jumbo beige clair


----------



## jen_sparro

Thankyou  and it's lambskin?


----------



## minnie04

I saw this bag and immediately fall in love. I think is very pretty and elegant. 
price kinda high, its $3150+tax in USA. and it comes in below color ( cream), taupe ( brownish) and black. all with gold brush hardware. 
and the size is very nice for the flap, its just little bit bigger than jumbo ... 
what a pretty bag.... 


Tpfer *shoppingholic * bought the smaller version as follows






[/QUOTE]


----------



## bdrmflr

jen_sparro said:


> Thankyou  and it's lambskin?



Caviar.


----------



## kuromi

Pretty bag ! Congrats !!


----------



## blurblursahm

Hi Everyone 

I need all your expert advice to help me to identify this bag ;D

Thank you very much 

IMG_2826-1.jpg

IMG_3197-1.jpg

IMG_3196-1.jpg


----------



## platinum_girly

alylovesdior said:


> I was in Burbank yesterday and Did I miss the "wear your chanel bag today" holiday? Everyone and their child had a chanel bag! jealous  anyway, I saw 2 ladies bags that i died over and I want really bad but I don't know what they're called.
> the only pics i've been able to find are from fake sites and these ladies didn't seem like they would wear fakes and they didn't look like imposters either.
> anyway, they're both chanel flaps.
> one is a plain one but i dont know what it would be called.
> and the other is like and organized one with different pockets inside and big ccs on the back (idk if hers had the cc's I couldn't really see the back of her purse) i like it cause im so damn messy anyways, please help. I need to know


 
The second bag is from the Cruise 2009 collection i believe


----------



## NYCavalier

platinum_girly said:


> The second bag is from the Cruise 2009 collection i believe




No, both of those bags are vintage


----------



## platinum_girly

NYCavalier said:


> No, both of those bags are vintage


 
I really don't think it is cause i am pretty much sure it was only released last year and then i recall trying to do a search for it myself later on online and it popped up on all the horrid replica sites and all of those stated it was new for 2009 too...

But without a style name i guess it is each to their own opinion...


----------



## carol76




----------



## Adel'le

Hi Chanel ladies!

Can help me identify this Chanel bag and let me know retail price was? Besides, which year was the bag from? The serial number is 13461376. Thanks in advance!








http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1092808&stc=1&d=1272941451

Rgds..


----------



## Jaded81

It is a Black lambskin Wallet On Chain with Gold Hardware. Based on the serial number, it was produced between 2009 - 2010. 

That said, at first glance I thought it was vintage as I didn't know that they made them in this style anymore. Are you sure that is the right serial number?

The best thing is to ask the ladies here http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-580728.html#post15028394





Adel'le said:


> Hi Chanel ladies!
> 
> Can help me identify this Chanel bag and let me know retail price was? Besides, which year was the bag from? The serial number is 13461376. Thanks in advance!


----------



## patsyesq

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360255867145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

can anyone  id this? http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...31143,367230872,367231329,367231069,367231239


----------



## patsyesq

sorry!


----------



## alice_lai78

Hi, i've been looking all over for this bag. Saw someone wearing it and I fell in love with it. Can someone pls tell me what this is called? I think it's a somewhat recent collection but i can't find it anywhere on the internet
- flag bag
- crinkled calfskin
- the material and the chanel logo looks like the bag from the Spring-summer 2010 Pre Collection (Bowling bag in crinkled calfskin CHANEL Signature). There's a round looking button in between the 2 Cs

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11-fa...-crinkled-calfskin-chanel-signature-1,1,13,22

Thanks!!


----------



## NYCavalier

:welcome2: You should post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## nscwong

That's a Coco Rider Bowler.


----------



## alice_lai78

but it's a flap bah. Unfortunately I couldn't take a picture of it when the person was in the same lift as me


----------



## CarrieB

Can anyone tell me what this style is called?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHANEL-Beauti...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5a40eb6d

Many thanks!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi ladies !Can someone help me identify this bag worn by emmanuelle Alt? I'm in  and I have to find one! tia


----------



## thegraceful1

patsyesq said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360255867145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> can anyone id this?


This is not authentic. Chanel never made this style.


----------



## thegraceful1

CarrieB said:


> Can anyone tell me what this style is called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHANEL-Beauti...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5a40eb6d
> 
> Many thanks!


This a bowler style flap from 2006 Vintage Ligne


----------



## SaskiaS

did any of you get this bag in black WOULD love to see


----------



## TTE

I also got this bag in April.  Not sure if it's actually cream or taupe in color.  But I still haven't use it yet, as I am so afraid that the color on my clothes (I usually wear black/dark color) will get onto the bag.  Do any of you know if that would really happen?   TIA


----------



## cmonster

http://www.ibuybag.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/chanel2.JPG
[found this picture online]

what is the name of this bag?
my mom has it in white, but i'e never been able to find out the name! :]


----------



## CoachAddict23

Hi ladies!!
Can anyone tell me ANYTHING about this bag? My boss gave it to me as a gift and was wondering about its history. Thanks!!


----------



## JuliaNYC

I got this handbag from my grandmother and know it's authentic, but have no idea what it is???

Surpique maybe? Not the tote, so what is it?

From what I have been able to decipher online, it was likely made sometime between the late 90's and 2005. Is that even right?

Help me please!!! 

Thanks ladies!

JuliaNYC


----------



## robertsn6534

does anyone know when this Chanel jacket came out and what the style number is? tia!


----------



## neeria_xoxo

hi everyone! can someone help me identify. friend bought it about 10 years ago. its a really beautiful small gold chanel. 





LINK
http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/jerikareigne/?action=view&current=frontview-1.jpg&newest=1


----------



## swan lake

Sorry I don't know how to post pictures yet.  My DH surprised me with a little CC black box today.  It is so lovely!  I am trying to figure out if it is  a mini-mini  E/W flap.  It is a black square-quilted lamb measuring 7" x 4" x 2" with gold hardware. The gold/leather chain is 46" long.  It can be worn crossbody or arm/shoulder held.  The CC gold clasp is magnetic. The highlight of this Chanel is the black lamb leather camellia flower that is attached to where the chain is attached to the top of the flap !!  It was purchased at NM and retailed for $1150 (the tag says: 00V A16780Y01295, classic bag no flap).  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scarlet555

This sounds like the mini camellia flap and should have square quilt.  It is called just that:  the chanel mini camellia flap.  Will let the others weigh in on it...


----------



## bfali

^ Yes definitely sounds like that.  You can check the reference thread for photos to compare!


----------



## neeria_xoxo

its not really new. i just found out today that its an authentic CC with the help of authenticators here. so for me its my new love. and im really happy. someone please help. bought this 10 years ago and its been in my closet for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/jerikareigne/?action=view&current=frontview-1.jpg


----------



## Crackberry

sorry i dont know : (


----------



## ophelia

Hi, can anyone tell me the model and price for this bag? thanks )


----------



## babyontheway

sorry- I can't help either.  Depending on how old your bag is, it may not even have a name  Try and post in identify this thread- they may be able to help you there. HTH


----------



## Smoothoprter

Chanel didn't really begin "naming" their bags until about 2005.


----------



## swan lake

Thank you so much bfali and scarlet555 !  I found the picture in the Reference Library under "please post pictures of your Camellia items here". It is exactly the one I have. I am petite and always wanted something mini for evening.


----------



## bagcrazydiva

Can someone identify this bag?

Thanks!

ibuybag.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/chanel-bag-103.jpg


----------



## kimkhuu

Can someone please tell me what's* the name and size* of the model  Vanessa is wearing.  The strap seems longer than the usual flaps???  I would want it in caviar with silver hardware!

Pic from justjared.com
designerbagcatalog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/vanessa-hudgens-chanel-classic-flap-bag-small-255.jpg


----------



## xColettex

http://tweetphoto.com/21871378

May I ask if her bag is the basic jumbo flap?


----------



## SaskiaS

TTE! I love ur beig!! Its the taupe one, just like mine, but I have the shopper! ITS SOOO BEAUTIFUL! May I ask, did u get it in Europe.. I am still thinking of getting it in BLACK but I cannot decide, but was told its sold out ! HELP NEEDED!

AND about the color transfers: I had no problem till now; but I am very careful about my bags!


----------



## rosasharn78

Congrats on your beautiful new bag


----------



## NYCavalier

kimkhuu said:


> Can someone please tell me what's* the name and size* of the model  Vanessa is wearing.  The strap seems longer than the usual flaps???  I would want it in caviar with silver hardware!
> 
> Pic from justjared.com
> designerbagcatalog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/vanessa-hudgens-chanel-classic-flap-bag-small-255.jpg





Black Mini Flap w/ Gold HW (I can't tell if it is caviar or lambskin)


----------



## lovechanelpurse

Hello,
I have two "Vintage" Chanel handbags I would like to identify. (I am new to the Chanel world). Would someone be so kind to help me out? 
The first is made of caviar leather with matte gold hardware. Due to its date code, it was probably produced in or around 2003 or 2004. (Serial number starts with an 8 with a total of 7 numbers). Can someone tell me the name/style of the bag and the value of the bag? Thanks.


----------



## lovechanelpurse

This is the second bag I am trying to identify. It has softer, more "puffy" leather. It has matte gold hardware. The date code has 8 numbers and starts with a "1", so I assume it was produced in 2005 or 2006. Can someone tell me the name/style of the purse and the value of the purse? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TTE

SaskiaS said:


> TTE! I love ur beig!! Its the taupe one, just like mine, but I have the shopper! ITS SOOO BEAUTIFUL! May I ask, did u get it in Europe.. I am still thinking of getting it in BLACK but I cannot decide, but was told its sold out ! HELP NEEDED!
> 
> AND about the color transfers: I had no problem till now; but I am very careful about my bags!


 
Thanks, SaskiaS.  Got mine at the end of April in Florence.  I have asked for other available color, but they told me this one that I got was the only color they have.  But I didn't see your shopper in the store.


----------



## TheMoon

Could you please have you professional look on this bag?


----------



## coocooforcoco

Can you help me identify this bag? I purchased it in Fall '09 at Chanel Boutique in Saks.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/18592978@N05/4609733998/

Thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

bagcrazydiva said:


> Can someone identify this bag?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ibuybag.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/chanel-bag-103.jpg



Couldy Bundle Tote
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-cloudy-bundle-44252.html


----------



## thegraceful1

JuliaNYC said:


> I got this handbag from my grandmother and know it's authentic, but have no idea what it is???
> 
> Surpique maybe? Not the tote, so what is it?
> 
> From what I have been able to decipher online, it was likely made sometime between the late 90's and 2005. Is that even right?
> 
> Help me please!!!
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> JuliaNYC


 
Yes, it's from 2004-2005 Surpique Ligne


----------



## thegraceful1

coocooforcoco said:


> Can you help me identify this bag? I purchased it in Fall '09 at Chanel Boutique in Saks.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/18592978@N05/4609733998/
> 
> Thanks!


 
It's from 2009 Paris-Moscou Collection (see more pics. here)

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-paris-moscou-pieces-here-470013.html


----------



## robertsn6534

hi ladies this is a pic from the Chanel Cruise 2011 runway however does anyone know the name of style of the dress pictured? It's absolutely gorgeous!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1101675&d=1273771713


----------



## wondergrace

hi there! i was browsing the internet to find my dream chanel bag...i found this one but only at cheap knock-off sites and i want a real one! after HOURS of searching i still can't find the name of it, a price or where to get it from! is there an authentic version that looks like this?? please help! thank you 

http://madhighheels.com/pic/20097319561838248.jpg


----------



## iam3r3rd

Hello all!  Longtime viewer first time poster.  Last year this bag was on Chanel's website but now I can only find it on knock-off sites.  The description was "calfskin hobo with mademoiselle lock" and it was in brown on the website.  Could someone please give me the official name and/or if anyone on the forum has posted pics of the real one?


----------



## lovechanelpurse

Is there a resource, I.E., old catalogue, to help identify older styles of purses and their respective value? I have two I have previously posted but have not had a response. Any threads I might have overlooked?
Thanks!


----------



## lady70113

wondergrace said:


> hi there! i was browsing the internet to find my dream chanel bag...i found this one but only at cheap knock-off sites and i want a real one! after HOURS of searching i still can't find the name of it, a price or where to get it from! is there an authentic version that looks like this?? please help! thank you
> 
> http://madhighheels.com/pic/20097319561838248.jpg


if theres an nm around you, i think they still have that bag in stock


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi ladies !Can someone help me identify this bag worn by emmanuelle Alt? I'm in  and I have to find one! tia


 any idea? thank you very much


----------



## NYCavalier

*CHLOEGLAMOUR* I do not know when that is from or what it is... but I love it!!!!!!! GL!! 




lovechanelpurse said:


> Is there a resource, I.E., old catalogue, to help identify older styles of purses and their respective value? I have two I have previously posted but have not had a response. Any threads I might have overlooked?
> Thanks!



You can always look through all the reference threads. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/


----------



## Lady*Blue

Hi Ladies! Does anyone know the name/production line of this bag? I would appreciate it as I have not been able to find any information.

TIA


----------



## Enchy

Dear Purse Friends,

I saw a fabulous bag on the Internet. Ofcourse, Chanel! 

What is the name of this model? It is not the MAXI neither Jumbo...What could it be?


----------



## luvchnl

That's a discontinued older style Jumbo flap.


----------



## burberryprncess

This vintage jumbo is circulating all over eBay.


----------



## coocooforcoco

Can anyone identify this lovely Chanel I purchased off ebay?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390194094498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

If more pictures are needed - I should be receiving the bag soon and will post same.

TIA!
Coocoo


----------



## mywmy

Dears,

I am dying to find out the Chanel bag that Audrina from the Hills is carrying here and where can I get it?


----------



## bagfansgarden

Here some chanel CFs need expertise to hep with..







the seller claimed that this is a limited edition in HK, 2009. While I never see this color launched recently, and also, the shape looks pretty shaggy to me. SO I got confused, need some help!
















this one looks like authentic to me. But how much do you think it may cost? Thanks for any of your suggestions!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

NYCavalier said:


> *CHLOEGLAMOUR* I do not know when that is from or what it is... but I love it!!!!!!! GL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always look through all the reference threads.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/


   thank you dear i will try to find out what kind of style is it!!!??


----------



## missxlindaa

does anyone have a photo or any idea how the model A47712 Y01799 look like?!?!?


----------



## missxlindaa

i was told it was from the Make Up Collection? it's still a WOC?


----------



## Purselover111

hey ladies! 

i saw this purse while browsing and really like it, does anyone know what collection it came out with? i don't recall chanel having come out with stitchings like this. thanks in advance!!


----------



## SuperBunn3h

http://www.luxuriousvintage.com/au-th-255-chanel-bag-436-p.asp

on one of the pics shown, its label is showing Chanel Paris. not made in france or italy 

thanks!


----------



## maisonduvert

Please , please, please point me in the right direction. These are the only pics I have of it. But someone familiar with the style should be able to tell. Please help me. 


thank you


----------



## jayw

Does anyone know this Chanel, and its year? Its quite atypical for a Chanel - I am not sure how it compares to a classic black flap, for example. What do people think?? x


----------



## cocoabella

Any information on this bag is greatly appreciated! Not sure what the material is- feels silky.  Thanks so much!


----------



## cocoabella

this one too, please.  Thanks again!


----------



## Nat

These are all vintage. Chanel didn't name their bags until a couple of years ago, hence vintage bags don't have a name. Sorry!




maisonduvert said:


> Please , please, please point me in the right direction. These are the only pics I have of it. But someone familiar with the style should be able to tell. Please help me.
> 
> 
> thank you





jayw said:


> Does anyone know this Chanel, and its year? Its quite atypical for a Chanel - I am not sure how it compares to a classic black flap, for example. What do people think?? x





cocoabella said:


> Any information on this bag is greatly appreciated! Not sure what the material is- feels silky.  Thanks so much!





cocoabella said:


> this one too, please.  Thanks again!


----------



## maisonduvert

I think this is from 1989 - 1991 .Authenticity number 1749664   ....Someone told me it was limited edition French alligator. Any additional information would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Can someone tell me what the size of this reissue is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tinn3rz

And the size of this one too. Thanks for all your help ladies!


----------



## burberryprncess

Tinn3rz said:


> Can someone tell me what the size of this reissue is? Thanks in advance!




Based on her height alone, it would say a 226.  If I can see the bottom of the bag for the seam in the middle, then I can be absolutely sure.  
The 225 does not have the seam in the middle whereas the 226 does.


----------



## burberryprncess

Tinn3rz said:


> And the size of this one too. Thanks for all your help ladies!




It looks like the smaller version.


----------



## coocooforcoco

Can anyone assist me in identifying this lovely bag I purchased off ebay? It was authenticated on this forum prior to my purchasing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390194094498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I have received it and it really is quite pretty!  I am thrilled to have it - just would like more information on it.

Coocoo


----------



## burberryprncess

coocooforcoco said:


> Can anyone assist me in identifying this lovely bag I purchased off ebay? It was authenticated on this forum prior to my purchasing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390194094498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I have received it and it really is quite pretty!  I am thrilled to have it - just would like more information on it.
> 
> Coocoo




At the time of its making, Chanel did not give it a name.  We call it a tote bag.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thanks *burberryprncess*! You always have the answer I need!





burberryprncess said:


> Based on her height alone, it would say a 226.  If I can see the bottom of the bag for the seam in the middle, then I can be absolutely sure.
> The 225 does not have the seam in the middle whereas the 226 does.





burberryprncess said:


> It looks like the smaller version.


----------



## coocooforcoco

Thank you kindly burberryprncss!

Coocoo


----------



## Miss T

Can anyone ID this bag?






pretty please? TIA!!


----------



## culgal

^I was just about to post that! I'm wondering the same, love the size.  It looks like the GST but the top seems narrower than the bottom...


----------



## shibumiflowers

Hi everyone:

This bag has been authenticated by pursepushin.  I wonder if anyone can help identify it.  Measures 12" wide X 10" high X 4" deep.  It's black leather, I don't know what kind (caviar? lambskin?).  Please tell me what year? model? style name?  the authenticity tips used to have info on the serial numbers but I can't find that thread anymore.

Thanks.


----------



## Belle de Jour

I know this necklace is part of the Paris-Shanghai Accessoires, but did it came out already? Is it part of the Pre-Fall collection? Sorry, I couldn't find any information about it


----------



## kitcat

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 I won this auction but I'm unsure of the official name and style of this med flap bag.  Is this single flap also known as a Classic flap or 2.55? 

I'd love to have any additional info if anyone knows.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## blazedog

Catherine Zeta Jones - Xonline

Can anyone identify which Chanel she is wearing?


----------



## LoveActually1

^^ she has the black maxi w/ silver hardware.. the soft maxi before it was redesigned and became more rigid.


----------



## theglory

Hi there, I was wondering if any of you experts could help identify the material on this Chanel briefcase.  I think it may be rubberized lambskin.  Has anyone seen this before ?


----------



## Pradapushin

Is someone able to name and date this bag. This is the second bag I have seen like this in the past month. One in a shop in NYC and now here. Beautiful and a maybe



http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Rare-Chane...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cada6f26d

Thank you


----------



## kiki119

HI Ladies - I am very new to chanel - can you help and name these bags? would you also know the approx. retail?


----------



## gymangel812

I saw a lovely bag at NM today. It was a fuschia flap with larger quilts than a regular flap. It has a chain strap with leather woven in it, similar to my hybrid e/w, I think. i think it was caviar. i'd love to know what it's called and how much it is. thanks


----------



## jmperez303

what bag is this?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## marie-lou

Just had this one authenticated in the other forum 
Could someone tell me the name and year??
Thanks!!


----------



## thegraceful1

^2006-07 Cloudy Bundle east west tote

Here more pics.: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-cloudy-bundle-44252.html


----------



## marie-lou

Oh, thank you so much!! 
And what a cute name


----------



## eva chang

Can anyone ID this bag?


----------



## eva chang

Its me again &#65292;Can anyone ID this bag &#65311;


----------



## sundy

Could someone tell me the name and code? Thanks.


----------



## pricilla

hello eveyone... i just see the red chanel bag today.. and i'm curious this chanel is autentic or fake? if this is autentic can u help me with the name series of the bag? 

i hope u all can help me..

cheers,
P


----------



## lipgloss1029

I think it's called Chanel lipstick bag. We cannot tell whether it is authentic from such a small picture but Chanel did release this bag.


----------



## karman

I think this bag is so cool. I have the lip palette and was amazed they made it into a bag. I personally wouldn't use/buy it but the concept is pretty awesome IMO


----------



## emilym

Is this a sly photo taken of someone on public transport? Nice way to track down a bag you've seen on someone and like


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi ! is this  the new maxi jumbo? TIA !


----------



## AeDy

pls help me.. r these authentic? TIA..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290441083598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:BID

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110539912286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lipgloss1029

sundy said:


> Could someone tell me the name and code?
> Thanks.


 
That is the bubble quilt flap. I don't have the code.



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi ! is this the new maxi jumbo? TIA !


Yes, that is a maxi. 



AeDy said:


> pls help me.. r these authentic? TIA..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290441083598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:BID
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110539912286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Please post your request in this thread


----------



## violathebee

What is this style called? TIA!


----------



## diera23

can anyone help me to ID this bag? been looking for a beige tote without the leather strap in the chain 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-beige-ca..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa19e44d3#ht_720wt_930

also, do you know if it also comes in GHW? what size is this one?

much thanks ladies


----------



## lipgloss1029

violathebee said:


> What is this style called? TIA!


 
Maxi flap.



diera23 said:


> can anyone help me to ID this bag? been looking for a beige tote without the leather strap in the chain
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-beige-ca..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa19e44d3#ht_720wt_930
> 
> also, do you know if it also comes in GHW? what size is this one?
> 
> much thanks ladies


This is the PTT - petite timeless tote. It only comes in one size.


----------



## diera23

lipgloss1029 said:


> Maxi flap.
> 
> 
> This is the PTT - petite timeless tote. It only comes in one size.



thanks for the reply. can you tell me specifically the style code, and the year and season it comes from? or is it considered to be non-seasonal classic? sorry, i'm a bit confused here, still learning here and there


----------



## lipgloss1029

It is a seasonal bag. Comes along on and off. I have a grey one from 2008. Let me go back and find the model number. But my model number is for grey.... but at least you can get the model number for a PTT.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lipgloss1029 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a maxi.


thank you LIPGLOSS


----------



## KalaChi

Style: A46041Y03052, I believe... Can someone please identify this flap calfskin bag. It is so cute with the square little stud CC on it in both gold and silver with brushed/matted gold hw. 

I wanted to know which year and season/collection this bag is from....

Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## jcue

I found this at a Neiman Marcus but seems like everywhere I've looked, only NM carries this particular bag in beige. Now I'm on the hunt for one just like it! Anyone know the name or style number of this bag? It's similar to the half moon WOC but a bigger version... Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Angelique84

Dear all, it's from an old collection.
Does anyone knows what is its style name?

http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg

http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg

http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg

Help much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Angelique84

Please help me name this bag model?
Dear all, it's from an old collection.
Does anyone knows what is its style name?

http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg

http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg

http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg

Help much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jcue

jcue said:


> I found this at a Neiman Marcus but seems like everywhere I've looked, only NM carries this particular bag in beige. Now I'm on the hunt for one just like it! Anyone know the name or style number of this bag? It's similar to the half moon WOC but a bigger version... Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!



Discovered some information about this bag: 
Style Number: 40022
Price: $2125
Color: Beige (but is much lighter and looks almost similar to the "Paper" color from Longchamp)

NM in Boston has one on hold that I'm about to let go- if anyone is interested, let me know!


----------



## GregusOla

can anyone give me any information on this bag? We received it in it's original box, in new condition.  We are just trying to put a date on it.  Maybe the name of the line as well.  We have already done a lot of hunting, but came up with nothing.  Any help would be awesome!

THANKS!


----------



## eva chang

Please ID these chanel bags and appricate if suggest which one is worth to buy (pre-ownd item) thanks

1.


----------



## eva chang

Its me agin , the second one as pics 
2.


----------



## eva chang

Its me again , this is third choice ....
3.


----------



## eva chang

Its me again , 
4.


----------



## eva chang

Its me again , 
5.


----------



## eva chang

ITs me again , total six pre-own items need your ID firest and very apprecate some chanel exper can suggest whcih one should be buy for my first chanel collection .....thnaks and sorry for many many questions .
6.


----------



## diera23

can anyone tell me when did this particular color come out? i can't fall in love with the color more, and the fact that it is caviar 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_22962wt_1296


----------



## delishhh

Hello,

Sorry if this bag has already been posted but if someone could help identify it that would be fabulous. Thank you in advance!


----------



## NYCavalier

eva chang said:


> Please ID these chanel bags and appricate if suggest which one is worth to buy (pre-ownd item) thanks
> 
> 1.



Black Cerf Tote


----------



## NYCavalier

eva chang said:


> Its me agin , the second one as pics
> 2.



Coco Cabas

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-pictures-of-your-coco-cabas-here-44255.html


----------



## NYCavalier

eva chang said:


> Its me again ,
> 4.



Black Expandable Tote

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...tos-of-your-expandable-ligne-here-147662.html


----------



## amhohne

i would love any help on to which bag this is!


----------



## thegraceful1

amhohne said:


> i would love any help on to which bag this is!


 It not a Chanel Bag.


----------



## thegraceful1

delishhh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry if this bag has already been posted but if someone could help identify it that would be fabulous. Thank you in advance!


 
xl rodeo tote


----------



## thegraceful1

Angelique84 said:


> Dear all, it's from an old collection.
> Does anyone knows what is its style name?
> 
> http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg
> 
> http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg
> 
> http://alfaromeo159.oops.jp/2010G9-2.jpg
> 
> Help much appreciated, thanks!


 
Kelly Flap


----------



## sassybub

hi, im looking for the name of a bag similar to this one,
only thing is it wasnt a turnlock bag, just the CC, and it had silver hardware.
and maybe it was a more oval/rounded shape?
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa236/repdagr8tis/IMG_0623.jpg


----------



## moowaawaa

I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag in this picture.Tia~!


----------



## NYCavalier

moowaawaa said:


> I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag in this picture.Tia~!



Portobello Tote

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...e-post-your-portobello-ligne-here-407996.html


----------



## moowaawaa

NYCavalier said:


> Portobello Tote
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...e-post-your-portobello-ligne-here-407996.html


 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jdhannaford

Hello! I loooove this bag that Rachel Bilson has. Can anyone help identify it? A lot of blogs have said its Chanel,  - most guessed vintage. I covet it - covet it!

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/fp_3367860_bilson_rachel_duo_080509.jpg


----------



## eva chang

Please ID this bag and its value by 2,312 dolors to won it ? and have another pink one that which color will on valued for collection cause i heard the seller said i should buy pink one cuase the color is chanel 10 speciall color ?


----------



## delishhh

thegraceful1 said:


> xl rodeo tote



thank you!


----------



## Pradapushin

Ladies,

Did Chanel ever make a bag like this, if so when and does it have a name. I keep going back to it because I have never seen this style before recently. I almost want to hit BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Rare-Chane...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cadd37914


TIA


----------



## kwikspice

hi please id this bag thank you !


----------



## lipgloss1029

eva chang said:


> Please ID this bag and its value by 2,312 dolors to won it ? and have another pink one that which color will on valued for collection cause i heard the seller said i should buy pink one cuase the color is chanel 10 speciall color ?









This is the on-the-road tote.


----------



## gymangel812

what is this and does it come in any other colors? thanks


----------



## Classy Girl

Hi Everyone,

I recently came across this (what I was told is a) limited-edition Chanel bag. 

I have no idea what the model name is, when it was released or how much it's worth... 

Can someone please help? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Classy Girl


----------



## Rana Spot

Hi
I know this one is fake, but I want to know is there a real one like it or it just never made?
http://www.designer-handbag-replica.com/images/1241585576.jpg


----------



## NYCavalier

eva chang said:


> Please ID this bag and its value by 2,312 dolors to won it ? and have another pink one that which color will on valued for collection cause i heard the seller said i should buy pink one cuase the color is chanel 10 speciall color ?



On the road Tote


----------



## NYCavalier

gymangel812 said:


> what is this and does it come in any other colors? thanks
> View attachment 1123735



Nature Flap... That is the small or medium size. (It comes in small, medium and large) and it comes in red, black and ivory (and there is a rumored pink but no one can find it....)

I have this bag in Large/Black and it is one of my favorite Chanel's!


----------



## gymangel812

NYCavalier said:


> Nature Flap... That is the small or medium size. (It comes in small, medium and large) and it comes in red, black and ivory (and there is a rumored pink but no one can find it....)
> 
> I have this bag in Large/Black and it is one of my favorite Chanel's!


thanks  i think i saw a fuschia one at NM...


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Also wanting to know what this is!



jmperez303 said:


> what bag is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nvie

I have seen this in the Chanel thread with one of the members carrying her gray large tote but I can't find it. What is the actual name and price? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Neysters

On the Road Tote. The large size is for $2350.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/s-s-2010-road-grey-medium-tote-review-556219.html


----------



## Mediana

I really like that one. Its beautiful.


----------



## jeaniep

The one Audrina has is quilted sides $2195. Chanel and Saks do not have it in beige. I'm still waiting to hear back from NM. There is another style similar to this, but it reminds me of the portobello line.


----------



## nvie

That's the one. Thank you *Neyster*


----------



## peachy pink

Hello lovelies!
I am wondering ... can you tell me the name of these shoes and the retail price? They should be from 2009/2010, but I am not sure at all...


----------



## lalap

Could someone please tell me if this is an authentic chanel purse.

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...n-woc-bag-i-28792-s-340.html?images=true#img1

These are some of the details 
Chanel black calfskin leather with ivory contrast piping and  stitching    Interior lined in black canvas
    Signature  Chanel Mademoiselle classic logo on front with ivory lambskin edging  detail
    Interior has additional exterior and interior pocket,  zipper pocket and main compartment
    Woven silver chain
     Silver woven chain can be stored inside the purse or outside as  described above
    Hologram sticker inside with serial number
     Measures 7.5" x 5" x 1.25", strap drop is 22" single and 7.5"  doubled
    Comes with matching authenticity card

Is it a fake?


----------



## SuperBunn3h

the listing has ended, but can someone please tell me the name of this bag??? Thanks~~

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Black-Le...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519360116e


----------



## Classy Girl

Hi Everyone,

I recently came across this (what I was told is a) limited-edition Chanel bag. 

I have no idea what the model name is, when it was released or how much it's worth... 

Can someone please help? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Classy Girl


----------



## Paris3

Can anyone identify and provide details about this adorable canvas tote....PLEASE.  

ebay list # 310225847291

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...e-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_3840wt_1139

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Gummi Bear

Hi Everybody,

I just bought my first Chanel today, unfortunately I don't know the name of my bag.  Please help me id it.

Thank you.


----------



## peachy pink

Hellow, is there anyboy? 
I'd also like to know the name of these shoes 
So in love!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Angelique84

thegraceful1 said:


> Kelly Flap



thanks for your help!


----------



## serene

I feel such a dufus but I'm so confused about the different tote-models  so my question would be that what sizes and prices in &#8364; or £ are these bags http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-and-reissue-wocs-313591-21.html#post15242268 (<- there's a specific tote if you click the link  not trying to refer to the whole thread so don't be afraid)


----------



## SLCsocialite

Which chanel is this? and maybe a time frame or year?
I am just slightly confused with the interior, zipper, and the non-diagonal stitching.

Thank you!


----------



## thegraceful1

Classy Girl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently came across this (what I was told is a) limited-edition Chanel bag.
> 
> I have no idea what the model name is, when it was released or how much it's worth...
> 
> Can someone please help? Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Classy Girl


This bag is from early 2000's, and it prob. retailed for under $1K
a few Chanels bags are "consider" limited because they only were produced for 1 or 2 seasons.


----------



## thegraceful1

Paris3 said:


> Can anyone identify and provide details about this adorable canvas tote....PLEASE.
> 
> ebay list # 310225847291
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...e-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_3840wt_1139
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


 
I used own this bag, is made out canvas and it was from Cruise 20004 or 2005, it retailed (from what I can remember) $895-$1195


----------



## eva chang

Can anyone can ID this bag ? i only know itsnamed DC sky ...Any correct year or collection name ?Thanks


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Hi ladies, can anyone help identify this tote? thanks lots!


----------



## keef

I Got this chanel bag from a vintage store and the fixture are bronz color and it's a patent black camellia with chain but no interwoven lace. It comes with Autenticity card and the lining says chanel ( it's black fabric with word chanels stiched in the fabric ). The chain and CC is bronz color. Did I get scamed? or it can be real ? it looks so real, the hollogram and the card are all the same number adn it looks pretty real but please help so I can take it back if it's a fake.


----------



## lizzz

i need help identifying a  bag but i dont know how to upload it


----------



## eva chang

Can anyone ID this bag ? from the seller said its limited collection in last year and its'code number is " 12572082"


----------



## belovaldi

Can anyone ID this bag? and how much does it usually worth? thank you


----------



## thegraceful1

eva chang said:


> Can anyone ID this bag ? from the seller said its limited collection in last year and its'code number is " 12572082"


 
 09' Double Stitch Tote


----------



## karman

Hi ladies!

I need your help identifying what season this is from. I thought it was from 2007 because of the serial number, but I did a search and all the 2007 lambskin E/W's I saw had the bijoux chain. Did Chanel release the same E/W with 2 different versions of chain? Or is this from a different season?

Thanks!


----------



## keef

Got this chanel bag from a vintage store and the fixture are bronz color and it's a patent black camellia with chain but no interwoven lace. It comes with Autenticity card and the lining says chanel ( it's black fabric with word chanels stiched in the fabric ). The chain and CC is bronz color. Did I get scamed? or it can be real ? it looks so real, the hollogram and the card are all the same number adn it looks pretty real but please help so I can take it back if it's a fake.   Thank god, I finally was able to attach these pics Thanks a ton in advance for helping me.


----------



## thegraceful1

Authentication questions, should be posted in the Authenticated This Thread.


----------



## xucake

Hi, Please help to identify this bag.

Chanel Cruise 2008/9 series?
Heart-shape CC hardware, grey PVC (transparent) with white leather trims at the side, white & silver chain.

Is this valid.?


----------



## Clearingsky

Hello!

Can somebody please identify the chanel bag on the right. from what year is it?

many thanks~

http://universal-doll.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/chanelbags_mode.jpg


----------



## kittenslingerie

I bought this bag yesterday at Saks. I'm not up to date with my Chanel collections, just wondering bag's name?


----------



## lonely

I was searching for a black shoulder tote when I came across this... I know it's a replica.  BUT i would LOVE to know what the original bag is called/cost/if it's still available.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I really love the bag but could never bring myself to buy a fake.


----------



## habanerita

The original is the Paris Biarritz Large Tote., it came in treated canvas and a vinyl/patent finish version.  I own the vinyl/patent finish one but don't remember the original price.  If you call the Chanel 800 telephone number they can tell you which boutiques may still have them available.


----------



## Goonez

I am going to look at this purse tomorrow and I don't know what kind it is.  Would anyone happen to know?  These are all the images she gave me so I want to know what to look for.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## madeleineannie

Does anyone know what these gloves and earrings are called/seasons/prices?
I received them both as gifts (gloves Christmas 2009, earrings for my 18th birthday 2007). *xxxx Please re-read our rules!!*



















thank you very much!
xxx


----------



## divachloe

Ladies new to this forum and hoping you can help. Found this beautiful and different Caviar bag.  I have never seen one of these before. Can you name this, tell me a season and how much it ran.
TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-NWOT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae123258


----------



## TTE

peachy pink said:


> Hellow, is there anyboy?
> I'd also like to know the name of these shoes
> So in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Hope these help!


----------



## thegraceful1

kittenslingerie said:


> I bought this bag yesterday at Saks. I'm not up to date with my Chanel collections, just wondering bag's name?


 
09 Sensual Accordion Flap, I have the tote version, the leather is super yummy!


----------



## kittenslingerie

thegraceful1 said:


> 09 Sensual Accordion Flap, I have the tote version, the leather is super yummy!



Thanks so much for giving me the name. I'm loving the bag so much, I've been wearing it everyday since I got it. I want the beige next.


----------



## traunit

Hi  Can you guys please help me identify this bag? It's an older bag...

http://images.craigslist.org/3n43k13pe5Z05X25R0a6i9d33b1ed6b0319b7.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Nat

traunit said:


> Hi  Can you guys please help me identify this bag? It's an older bag...
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/3n43k13pe5Z05X25R0a6i9d33b1ed6b0319b7.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, *if* it's authentic then it doesn't have a name, vintage styles don't have a name. Better post the listing in our Authenticate This Chanel thread first to ensure if it's authentic or not. Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-595322.html


----------



## kiss_p

Please tell me the name of the bag that Kate Hudson is carrying and if it is still available in store (or what year it is from).  Thanks!


----------



## bg263

What is this bag?!


----------



## sidneymolko

hello do you know this vintage bag ???




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1503/7600370452.jpg


----------



## scarlet555

bg263 said:


> What is this bag?!


 
This looks like the lamskin Maxi...the now maxi does not look like this any longer.


----------



## shop.a.holic

Hi fashionistas,
Can you please help me identify the name of this bag ? and perhaps of which collection and price? 
Thank you in advance !IMG03723-20100619-0940.jpg


----------



## aprillele

Hi can you help me identify the chanel flats
seller:sparklesvintage 
buy from: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200482600657&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
thanks very much


----------



## madeleineannie

Does anyone know what these gloves and earrings are called/seasons/prices?
I received them both as gifts (gloves Christmas 2009, earrings for my 18th birthday 2007)









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1599x927.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1599x1066.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you very much!
xxx


----------



## NYCavalier

kiss_p said:


> Please tell me the name of the bag that Kate Hudson is carrying and if it is still available in store (or what year it is from).  Thanks!



On the Road Flap (comes in 2 sizes, Kates looks like the larger size). It is from this year, and it is still available in stores.


----------



## missisa07

shop.a.holic said:


> Hi fashionistas,
> Can you please help me identify the name of this bag ? and perhaps of which collection and price?
> Thank you in advance !IMG03723-20100619-0940.jpg


Denim nature messenger from Spring 2010.  It also came in shiny black and pink caviar (I think also a few other colors as well).  It has a messenger strap along with short chains.  I have this one.


----------



## missisa07

Can someone please help my identify the bag in the top right corner (off-white)?  

Here's another pic of it in a blurple color: 





Thanks in advance.


----------



## sidneymolko

hello do you know this bag ??
thank you girls 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eexon

hi everyone,can anyone identify this tote?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kiss_p

NYCavalier said:


> On the Road Flap (comes in 2 sizes, Kates looks like the larger size). It is from this year, and it is still available in stores.


 
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## missnickibaby

Hello, can anyone tell me which bag this is, and what the retail price would be? thanks!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

Cannot link the picture over.

I found this bag really nice. But never see it in the store or Chanel's website. From google it seems called Chanel Mademoiselle Flap Bag. Experts here, do you know any story about it? Is it still made? How much? Anyone owns it? Thanks.


----------



## Showermermaid

Hi! Can anyone tell me more about this bag? The name and which year it was from and possibly the selling price? TIA!


----------



## Rana Spot

Hi again :greengrin:
I know this one is fake, but I want to know is there a real one like it or it just never made?if there is a real one like it what's the name of it?and does they still make it?
http://www.designer-handbag-replica.com/images/1241585576.jpg


----------



## jjjoy

Hi! Does anyone know anything about this handbag?


----------



## thegraceful1

lovelyhongbao said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
> 
> Cannot link the picture over.
> 
> I found this bag really nice. But never see it in the store or Chanel's website. From google it seems called Chanel Mademoiselle Flap Bag. Experts here, do you know any story about it? Is it still made? How much? Anyone owns it? Thanks.


 
You can find more info. here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/whatr-your-opinion-about-mademoiselle-ligne-w-pics-305765.html


----------



## lovelyhongbao

thegraceful1 said:


> You can find more info. here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/whatr-your-opinion-about-mademoiselle-ligne-w-pics-305765.html


Thank you very much.


----------



## Belle de Jour

I would love to have any help IDing the necklace that can be seen in my icon
<--- 


and if anyone has any idea about this necklace, please share!



Belle de Jour said:


> I know this necklace is part of the Paris-Shanghai Accessoires, but did it came out already? Is it part of the Pre-Fall collection? Sorry, I couldn't find any information about it


----------



## frugal gal

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn95/gigisunsetblue/pearlobssession.jpg

I'm sorry for stealing the picture above but I have no idea what the black large tote at the bottom of the picture is called and if it's only seasonal?  I wanted it but none of the SA i have emailed responded.


----------



## Nat

frugal gal said:


> http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn95/gigisunsetblue/pearlobssession.jpg
> 
> I'm sorry for stealing the picture above but I have no idea what the black large tote at the bottom of the picture is called and if it's only seasonal?  I wanted it but none of the SA i have emailed responded.



The tote is from the East West ligne, it's from Cruise 2008/2009, if I remember correctly.


----------



## crystalr199

hello i'm new here. i couldn't post in the authenticate this thread. i found this bag on craigslist someone is selling but the ad isn't there any more. she sent me few pics and said this bag is authentic but doesnt have a serial number. i dont know much on this bag can someone please help!?


----------



## frugal gal

Nat said:


> The tote is from the East West ligne, it's from Cruise 2008/2009, if I remember correctly.




Thanks so much and sorry I posted in the wrong forum!  Still a newbie


----------



## Nat

crystalr199 said:


> hello i'm new here. i couldn't post in the authenticate this thread. i found this bag on craigslist someone is selling but the ad isn't there any more. she sent me few pics and said this bag is authentic but doesnt have a serial number. i dont know much on this bag can someone please help!?



Hi and welcome! Next time please add your request in the Authenticate This Chanel thread when the listing is still up. It is fake, BTW. 99,9% of the listings on Craigslist are fake, I'm afraid.


----------



## Nat

frugal gal said:


> Thanks so much and sorry I posted in the wrong forum!  Still a newbie



You're welcome! No worries, this thread may be helpful to you, about how the Chanel forum is set up: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/w...e-first-chanel-basics-421160.html#post9649813


----------



## crystalr199

Nat said:


> Hi and welcome! Next time please add your request in the Authenticate This Chanel thread when the listing is still up. It is fake, BTW. 99,9% of the listings on Craigslist are fake, I'm afraid.


 

sorry about the wrong thread post but thank you so much!!!


----------



## diera23

can anyone tell me when this particular color come out, from which season? i'd love to see more pictures of this color, but i can't even begin knowing nothing about it 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...vesRowena/eBayCHANELYr2009/Bergdorf/BGb-1.jpg

thank you so much in advance!


----------



## coutureinatl

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the name and or model number for this Chanel bag. Thank you in advance 
[URL=http://s871.photobucket.com/albums/ab275/ntm76/chanel/?action=view&current=chanel2.jpg]
	
 

[/URL]

p.s. I have never uploaded a picture before so I hope it shows up.


----------



## missisa07

coutureinatl said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the name and or model number for this Chanel bag. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> p.s. I have never uploaded a picture before so I hope it shows up.



That's the Rodeo Drive tote from about a year ago.  I have it in perforated silver.  It's calf leather.  It came in perforated silver and black as well as calfskin black and white (as shown in calfskin white).


----------



## mm44sw

Anybody knows the above XL classic launched in which year and the retail price please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coutureinatl

missisa07 said:


> That's the Rodeo Drive tote from about a year ago.  I have it in perforated silver.  It's calf leather.  It came in perforated silver and black as well as calfskin black and white (as shown in calfskin white).




thank you so much. I really appreciate your help


----------



## lily22970

Hi,
Can someone tell me the name and code number for this bag please? I would really like to get one in black...
Thanks guys...


----------



## Mediana

Belle de Jour said:


> I would love to have any help IDing the necklace that can be seen in my icon
> <---
> 
> 
> and if anyone has any idea about this necklace, please share!



Yes, the necklace is out. At least in Paris.


----------



## missisa07

coutureinatl said:


> thank you so much. I really appreciate your help


No prob .  Quite a few celebs had that bag in black.  If you do a search you'll find quite a few results and more pictures.


----------



## Marmotte

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I think it is from 2009. Many thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

Marmotte said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? I think it is from 2009. Many thanks!



I can't recall the full name, but I'm pretty sure it has "Unlimited" in the title. BG has this bag in black and burgundy. It is a size 228 and the price is around $25XX.. HTH


----------



## Marmotte

Yes I finally found the name. It comes from the Paris-Moscou collection and its name is Unlimited, that was correct. I have a good offer and I wonder if I'm gonna get it....?


----------



## Nat

lily22970 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me the name and code number for this bag please? I would really like to get one in black...
> Thanks guys...



On The Road flap, currently available, don't know style code though.


----------



## MissHavok

Sorry this is the only pic I have, but whats the name? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## TeEpEeS

Hey TPFers,
This is my first post since I've joined and was hoping for some assistance in I.Ding this Chanel bag "http://www.handbagtoyou.com/img/p/278-1510-large.jpg." Unfortunately I could not find an authentic picture of it as I do not know it's correct name I am hoping by posting this (replica version of it) URL that embodies similar characteristics as the one I am looking for and could help you experts in helping me. THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## NYCavalier

MissHavok said:


> Sorry this is the only pic I have, but whats the name? Thanks in advanced.



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-diamond-stitch-44180.html


----------



## Lau-Lau

Hi, could anyone tell me what style number these sunglasses are? The arms look different to the 5018 so i'm not sure what style they are?

http://s788.photobucket.com/albums/yy162/chiarablogger/?action=view&current=DSC_0358.jpg


----------



## kikalicious

Hi, please help me!! it's 12" caviar. 



Front:





Side:





Back:





Lock:





Logo:





Hologram:





Card:






What really bugs me is the inside bottom. It doesn't look neat at all.
I once owned a 12" caviar and couldn't remember seeing something like this. The leather of this bag is somehow kind of soft..not so hard and thick like I used to feel with my ex-jumbo. Or maybe I am paranoid :s







Please, I need someone to tell me this is normal for the bag. Maybe their QC is a little weaker than before?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## kikalicious

^
^
^
I'm so sorry for posting in a totally wrong thread!! Was too clumsy!!


----------



## FutureDent

Does anyone know this one? I'm sorry for the terrible photographs. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lieda

Ladies, can you please help me identify this purse's year and model? It is caviar leather and has a shoulder strap.  TIA!


----------



## kashmira

I stumbled across a picture of this Chanel clutch. 






Does anyone know what the model is called and how much it is (if it is still available)? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## pangola

Hi there, have anybody ever seen this model? Any idea on name/year??
TIA!!


----------



## divachloe

I keep going back to this bag experts, can some name, date it and tell me approx. what it ran.

Thank you
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Chanel-Diam...H_Handbags&hash=item3cae81b7b6#ht_8557wt_1139


----------



## reyrey

Hi ladies,

this is the first time i'm posting in chanel forum 
i was hoping the experts here can please help me identify this bag?

http://www.catherine-b.com/construc...t=2&idsscat=0&idmarque=1&refprod=REF-347&lg=2

i'm in paris at the moment and am debating whether to pick this up...

thanks very much for any advice!!


----------



## rapunzel283

Hope someone can help! I was at the Bondi store (Australia) and saw the perfect wallet, only in coral though (I'm after black). I didn't get a style code/name, but when I was in the Sydney City store I asked one of the SAs there and she wrote that it was a "10p Spring-Summer quilted wallet" at $890. It's kind of a medium size, like bigger than a flap wallet, but smaller than a traditional clutch type. The number she gave me was A48216 Y03037 61349. I know it's a seasonal piece so only the coral ( and I think light pink ) was available by the time I saw it, but I would love to track one down!
I can't find this wallet anywhere on the website, or online though? I don't know if I'm missing it or what... ><
Not sure if any of you ladies(& gents?) know which style I'm referring to


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Hi Ladies!  Can someone tell me the name and approximate year of this bag?  Thank you!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi gals is it a 226 reissue ..or 227? 

thanks


----------



## nssha6

Hey!!
I am a real chanel newbie 
Can someone please identify me these chanels?
*Sorry if pictures are shown before



















THANKS HEAPS


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows the name of this one?

And maybe the retail:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270599210426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## thegraceful1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi gals is it a 226 reissue ..or 227?
> 
> thanks


 
It looks like a 226, as the 227 have longer chains.


----------



## scorpiongirl

VeryIntoChanel said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone help identify this tote? thanks lots!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Bump, I am also interested in what this tote is called.  Thanks.


----------



## pineapples

I know this listing is fake, but what's the name of the style? And do they still sell this style? If so, where can one get it? Thanks!!

http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1124473589


----------



## divachloe

Ladies, could someone please name, date and give me an approx. cost for this bag.


TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Chanel-Diam...H_Handbags&hash=item3cae81b7b6#ht_8557wt_1139


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thegraceful1 said:


> It looks like a 226, as the 227 have longer chains.


 thank you so much t*hegraceful1*  , for your help


----------



## thegraceful1

divachloe said:


> Ladies, could someone please name, date and give me an approx. cost for this bag.
> 
> 
> TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Chanel-Diam...H_Handbags&hash=item3cae81b7b6#ht_8557wt_1139


 This bag is from 2003-04, sorry dont know the name and prob. retailed price was under $1500.


----------



## thegraceful1

pineapples said:


> I know this listing is fake, but what's the name of the style? And do they still sell this style? If so, where can one get it? Thanks!!
> 
> http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1124473589


 
Reissue Flap, you can find authentic pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...of-your-reissues-and-reissue-wocs-313591.html


----------



## Choo_Freaky

could any chanel expert please tell me if this bag is indeed chanel. 
http://www.kylievault.org/displayimage.php?album=1750&pos=17
http://www.kylievault.org/displayimage.php?album=1750&pos=15

i have never seen a chanel bag like that before.


----------



## Umm_amira

Hi, could someone please let me know what this style was called? And was it made in only on size?
I posted link to same style of bag but two colours.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GORGEOUS-VINTAGE-CHANEL-BLACK-QUILTED-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/360273089543?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item53e1f31407#ht_500wt_1154

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-SUPER-CHANEL-RED-LAMB-NAPPA-VINTAGE-HANDBAG-BAG-/180527483788?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2a0846cb8c#ht_1833wt_1137


----------



## seq_xd

hi ladies, i just found this pic online but OMG this is sooooo cute, just wondering does chanel really hv this model ??? and what is the name of it? can i still get it  ?


----------



## divachloe

thegraceful1 said:


> This bag is from 2003-04, sorry dont know the name and prob. retailed price was under $1500.




Thank you.


----------



## matchbox

I'm absolutely in love with this bag! Can anyone identify it , which year and retail? I've searched on google for it and couldn't find anything.


----------



## NYCavalier

Choo_Freaky said:


> could any chanel expert please tell me if this bag is indeed chanel.
> http://www.kylievault.org/displayimage.php?album=1750&pos=17
> http://www.kylievault.org/displayimage.php?album=1750&pos=15
> 
> i have never seen a chanel bag like that before.



Yes that is Chanel.


----------



## joope

i need help but i dont have full information on this item..... okie:

it says its a Chanel Black Caviar Long Flap, 
With all the style you expect, Chanel&#8217;s Black Caviar Long Flap looks like a Classic! It has a gold turn lock on the flap which opens to a black leather lining with two slide pockets inside, as well as leather running through the chain handle with its drop of eleven and a half inches, so it makes sense that you might think it was a Classic. Brand new and never worn, it comes with a dustbag, box, and cards. A sumptuous bag with a longer silhouette!


Product ID:
CH.C0525.03
Size:
10&#8221;W x 5&#8221;H x 2&#8221;D

so what chanel bag is it?? is it a E/W flap???

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_caviar_long_flap


----------



## NYCavalier

joope said:


> i need help but i dont have full information on this item..... okie:
> 
> it says its a Chanel Black Caviar Long Flap,
> With all the style you expect, Chanels Black Caviar Long Flap looks like a Classic! It has a gold turn lock on the flap which opens to a black leather lining with two slide pockets inside, as well as leather running through the chain handle with its drop of eleven and a half inches, so it makes sense that you might think it was a Classic. Brand new and never worn, it comes with a dustbag, box, and cards. A sumptuous bag with a longer silhouette!
> 
> 
> Product ID:
> CH.C0525.03
> Size:
> 10W x 5H x 2D
> 
> so what chanel bag is it?? is it a E/W flap???
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_caviar_long_flap



Yes, it is an Classic Black Caviar GHW East/West


----------



## pinkybear01

Hello ladies. I was wondering if anyone know when this bag came out and the approx retail price?? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## thegraceful1

pinkybear01 said:


> Hello ladies. I was wondering if anyone know when this bag came out and the approx retail price?? Thank you so much in advance.


 
Sharpey Tote, more info here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/please-post-your-sharpey-ligne-here-197601.html


----------



## ethanhunt321

Hi all,

Can someone please help me identify the name and size of this bag..


----------



## Choo_Freaky

NYCavalier said:


> Yes that is Chanel.


 
thanks, do you know what season it is from, or maybe a style name?


----------



## sydneyswans90

Hi I'm new here and need help in identifying a Chanel wallet. Sorry I don't have any pictures, I just saw it in passing today and it looks divine! You will have to excuse my description below, I don't know much about Chanel or their wallets, just starting to explore designer goods 

It is a long wallet style with two or three colours. It also has sort of paintbrush-like stripes across the wallet, along with handwritten/paintbrush writing that says 'Chanel'. I _think_ it was an aqua and pink colour, not sure though. It also looks like a limited edition as it looks like a "younger" design, very artsy.

Sorry that my descriptions aren't very good, I have been obsessing over it since I saw it! Any help would definitely be appreciated, thanks


----------



## sherryloh

Oh I believe this is the to-die-for Chanel Watercolor edition. 




sydneyswans90 said:


> Hi I'm new here and need help in identifying a Chanel wallet. Sorry I don't have any pictures, I just saw it in passing today and it looks divine! You will have to excuse my description below, I don't know much about Chanel or their wallets, just starting to explore designer goods
> 
> It is a long wallet style with two or three colours. It also has sort of paintbrush-like stripes across the wallet, along with handwritten/paintbrush writing that says 'Chanel'. I _think_ it was an aqua and pink colour, not sure though. It also looks like a limited edition as it looks like a "younger" design, very artsy.
> 
> Sorry that my descriptions aren't very good, I have been obsessing over it since I saw it! Any help would definitely be appreciated, thanks


----------



## sydneyswans90

^ Thanks for letting me know so quickly  I managed to google it and find a picture of the bag on a blog, but other than that there is literally NO information about the Watercolor edition.. did it come out a while ago? Cheers!


----------



## grkbella03

Can anyone PLEASE identify this for me? This is my mother's Chanel bag ... she has given it to me to sell it and use it towards me buying a new Chanel  All I know is it was bought in as early as the 80's and the latest by early 90's (I really think late 80's) and she thinks by then was purchased around 1500-2000 dollars. Can anyone tell me the style, name and size and retail price? Any info appreciated, thanks!


----------



## girlyvintage

hi all, could anyone help to authenticate this vintage medium flap chanel patent chevron bag in GHW? seller bought this bag 10-11 yrs ago. i am just curious why arent there chevron stitchings at the bottom of the bag as i thought the stitchings should be congruent with the stitchings of the front of the bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320554265157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Hologram no.2340592
but no cards nor dust bag anymore

thanks experts


----------



## f383

Can anyone identify this bag and give me any information?  Neiman Marcus just told me that it was from Chanel's nautical line "a few years back".  My aunt got it from an estate auction and it still has the Neiman Marcus tags and the Chanel black plastic tag on it.... 
Size: 36
Retail Store: Neiman Marcus
Retail Price: 1,285.00
Name: "Chainbelt"
Color: Grey

Thank you so much!!


----------



## 95_vr4

Hi I need help to check authenticity on this bag? Thanks in advance!

Item: nwt CHANEL White lambskin Accordian tote
Listing number:260629580135
Seller: scruff3691 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260629580135&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Lidu123

Hey. I also want to know the name of this chanel bag, I do know its a 2.55 but what type. There are many different ones and I am at a loss.


----------



## Lidu123

if more photos are needed. just ask. thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

95_vr4 said:


> Hi I need help to check authenticity on this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: nwt CHANEL White lambskin Accordian tote
> Listing number:260629580135
> Seller: scruff3691
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260629580135&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Authenticity questions, belong here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-595322-201.html


----------



## Pure-LA

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13451wt_1501


----------



## maya_bongco

need your help on this.. what model and any idea how much?


----------



## Lidu123

Well here are a few more photos.
And i've done some more sleuthing and maybe its tweed? 
any ideas would be really appreciated. thanks!


----------



## nujie

I would really appreciate all your expertise and help! I went into a Chanel Boutique today and saw this amazing tote - the size and shape are similar to a portobello, as is the leather and the texture, but the rectangular shape has alittle more stucture to it...and there is no closure, its just an open tote ( its not the on the road shopping tote, although I also love those! ). I asked the SA what collection it was from because it wasn't on the website and she said it was called a double stitch and was from the pre-fall or F/W 2010 collection. The thing is I can't find it anywhere, not on the Chanel website or on any website at all! The handles are chains and are shorter than those of a portobello, in fact when I tried it on the bag fell just below my arms. Its a great sized tote and is an amazing bag for everyday use! I have been trying to find on the the Chanel forum but so far haven't been able to find it yet - can anyone help me out please? Thank you so much!


----------



## genegeri

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...142333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## nujie

nujie said:


> I would really appreciate all your expertise and help! I went into a Chanel Boutique today and saw this amazing tote - the size and shape are similar to a portobello, as is the leather and the texture, but the rectangular shape has alittle more stucture to it...and there is no closure, its just an open tote ( its not the on the road shopping tote, although I also love those! ). I asked the SA what collection it was from because it wasn't on the website and she said it was called a double stitch and was from the pre-fall or F/W 2010 collection. The thing is I can't find it anywhere, not on the Chanel website or on any website at all! The handles are chains and are shorter than those of a portobello, in fact when I tried it on the bag fell just below my arms. Its a great sized tote and is an amazing bag for everyday use! I have been trying to find on the the Chanel forum but so far haven't been able to find it yet - can anyone help me out please? Thank you so much!


 
hi everyone...I went back to the Chanel Store today and got the code for the bag in question - the code ( according to the SA) is A48380 Y04154 94305. However the SA wasn't able to tell me the name of the bag, only that it was from the double stitch collection - and she refused to let me take a picture as a reference. The reason I am really looking for a picture or at least the name of this bag is because the prices in Asia where I live are astronomically high so I would rather search for the price of the bag in Europe or America in case I can get it from there instead - I would really appreciate if if anyone could help me out with a picture or a name - the identity of this bag is killing me?!


----------



## Jenita143

can anyone identify the name/year/style of this purse? I really want to get one but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## thegraceful1

nujie said:


> hi everyone...I went back to the Chanel Store today and got the code for the bag in question - the code ( according to the SA) is A48380 Y04154 94305. However the SA wasn't able to tell me the name of the bag, only that it was from the double stitch collection - and she refused to let me take a picture as a reference. The reason I am really looking for a picture or at least the name of this bag is because the prices in Asia where I live are astronomically high so I would rather search for the price of the bag in Europe or America in case I can get it from there instead - I would really appreciate if if anyone could help me out with a picture or a name - the identity of this bag is killing me?!


 
If you have the the item number/code number A48380 Y04154 94305
Why can you call any boutique in the U.S or Europe and order it?

check this thread maybe you can find a picture:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/saks-in-pa-fall-trunk-show-pics-588798.html

OR you can do a search and type: Double Stitch


----------



## thegraceful1

Lidu123 said:


> Well here are a few more photos.
> And i've done some more sleuthing and maybe its tweed?
> any ideas would be really appreciated. thanks!


 

Yes it is a Tweed Flap, re: year is was made: check the hologram # which equal the year that is was made.


_8-digits----
_
_13XXXXXXX  series- 2010-
_12XXXXXX series - 2008-2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988

Early 0XXXXXX series *************f0000]hologram* stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.[/COLOR]


----------



## Lidu123

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes it is a Tweed Flap, re: year is was made: check the hologram # which equal the year that is was made.
> 
> 
> _8-digits----_
> 
> _13XXXXXXX series- 2010-_
> 12XXXXXX series - 2008-2009
> 11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
> 10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006
> 
> _7-digits--_
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
> 4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
> 3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
> 2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
> 1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
> 0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988
> 
> Early 0XXXXXX series *************f0000]hologram* stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.[/COLOR]


 

Oh my gosh!!!! Thanks so much. It's a relief to finally know. haha.
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## freud

hey guys, i bought this today. i want to resell it. can you help me identify it? it resembles a typical flap but the stitching is different













thanks!


----------



## leila0915

Does anyone know what bag this is.It's beautiful!  http://www.style.com/trendsshopping/stylenotes/070610_Tommy_Ton_Couture/Once you hit begin, its the 22nd picture. It looks like a jumbo/maxi classic flap type with flowers embroidered in it with gold hw.


----------



## G&Smommy

^ That's the new Camillia Petals flap from the Fall 2010 collection.  It is in boutiques and dept stores now.  Large (pictured) is $3600, medium is $3295.  There will be a patent version and patent tote as well.  HTH!

Jennifer


----------



## thegraceful1

freud said:


> hey guys, i bought this today. i want to resell it. can you help me identify it? it resembles a typical flap but the stitching is different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


 
 Chevron Flap  (the stitching is called Chevron)


----------



## freud

thanks graceful, you're lovely!


----------



## compassion

Hi,
Could someone please tell me if this Chanel brooch is from the 95 or 96 collection or was it done in both? Thanks


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi ladies!! a tpfer posted this photo in the Celebrities and their Chanel thread..Leighton Meester wore it at the Haute Couture show in Paris this year..does anyone know the name of the bag? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## thutran

Can someone give me some info on this bag? My mothers friend is selling this to her but she wanted to know what style name of this bag is. And what the retail pricing of this bag new was. Thank you in advance


----------



## bodopoqo

Can anyone tell me is this calfskin or lambskin metallic?


----------



## thegraceful1

thutran said:


> Can someone give me some info on this bag? My mothers friend is selling this to her but she wanted to know what style name of this bag is. And what the retail pricing of this bag new was. Thank you in advance


 
Cotton Club Tote
more pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-cotton-club-ligne-95611.html


----------



## thegraceful1

bodopoqo said:


> Can anyone tell me is this calfskin or lambskin metallic?


 
Calfskin Metallic


----------



## pastriesandthin

I am sorry that I don't have a picture of the bag that I want to identify  So if anyone has any idea, please tell me. I saw the bag at a Chanel boutique in Wynn Resort in Las Vegas. I should have asked then but I forgot and have no idea what the bag is called or how to find it again.

It was a black lambskin with one red flower shape sort of carved into the bag. The bag looks all black and solid except for a bit of red showing where the flower shaped carving is.

 Sorry if that was not very descriptive. I tried my best. Please help me if you can. If not, thank you anyway!

Also: I think the price was around 3600?


----------



## pastriesandthin

Nevermind, I am sorry for the awful description. I can't edit my last post anymore but I found a picture on purseblog of it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1130855&d=1276704121

Does anyone know the actual name of this bag? And season? Thank you!


----------



## G&Smommy

pastriesandthin, it is the Tweed Petals flap.  Part of the current Pre-Fall Paris Shanghai collection.  Available in medium and jumbo for $3295 and $3600.  It is currently in dept stores and boutiques.  HTH!

Jennifer


----------



## joan624

Hello everyone!

can someone help me identify this vintage Chanel bag?
and if someone knows which collection (year) it belongs to?

hardware: gold
i apologize for the low-quality photos


----------



## arual324

I need help trying to figure out the cost of a particular bag.  While in Vegas this weekend, our hotel room got robbed and my friend's Chanel bag was stolen.  I *think* she had this Large Shopping Bag, as seen on the Chanel site in the classics section, http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-large-shopping-bag-1,1,16,4#8-large-shopping-bag-1,1,16,4.  It was a gift, so she doesn't know the name or cost.  Does anyone know what this retails for?  We're filling out insurance claim forms and need the value.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## thegraceful1

arual324 said:


> I need help trying to figure out the cost of a particular bag. While in Vegas this weekend, our hotel room got robbed and my friend's Chanel bag was stolen. I *think* she had this Large Shopping Bag, as seen on the Chanel site in the classics section, http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-large-shopping-bag-1,1,16,4#8-large-shopping-bag-1,1,16,4. It was a gift, so she doesn't know the name or cost. Does anyone know what this retails for? We're filling out insurance claim forms and need the value. Thanks in advance.


 

Here you go:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...st-your-paris-biarritz-ligne-here-407997.html


----------



## yellowdaisy12

Does anyone know the retail price for this adorable agenda? TIA!

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...-zipped-agenda-with-chanel-signature-3,1,4,26


----------



## moiselle

could someone help me with this chanel, what year was made? and the name please . TIA


----------



## gjee

http://www.youtube.com/user/gigi2698#p/u/0/RBGMohHglXw

At about :24 seconds! =) Thank you in advance =)


----------



## txuguelph

does chanel ever make this bag?
what line is it from what year? thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

txuguelph said:


> does chanel ever make this bag?
> what line is it from what year? thanks!


Yes, from 2-1 years ago, it was also released in Black, sorry dont remember the name.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I am sorry, I gotta know, did Chanel ever make this?

http://cluelessfashionista.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/chanel-purse.jpg

I know that is a picture of a fake, but I see so many girls wearing it... I just want to know if this style was ever made by Chanel!


----------



## thegraceful1

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I am sorry, I gotta know, did Chanel ever make this?
> 
> http://cluelessfashionista.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/chanel-purse.jpg
> 
> I know that is a picture of a fake, but I see so many girls wearing it... I just want to know if this style was ever made by Chanel!


 
^Yikes..NOOOO


----------



## gjee

Hi there,

I absolutely fell in love with this bag but I have NO idea what its called? Its at :24 seconds and it looks like a white GST but with a metal logo instead. THANK YOU!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/gigi2698#p/u/0/RBGMohHglXw


----------



## nscwong

There's a yellow Chevron!  Make me !


----------



## gjee

nscwong said:


> There's a yellow Chevron!  Make me !



wait what!? you're not replying to me, right? lol i know at 1:24, there is a Chevron but not at :24...!?


----------



## dpgyrl026

Hey ladies/gents...can you please help identify what year/collection this is from, and is it really called *Black Lambskin Jumbo Maxi Shopper Tote*?  Also, do you have the dimensions on it, or link to any thread/website with info on this?

 It was authenticated on the authenticate thread, and I actually won it for a good price.  Just want more info on it so I could start daydreaming looking at other pictures of people with it 

Thanks!


----------



## gjee

I managed to take a screenshot of the bag I'm interested in. does anyone not know the name of this bag!? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blueberry12

Do you know anything about this item?

Retail, season...

TIA!


----------



## NYCavalier

gjee said:


> I managed to take a screenshot of the bag I'm interested in. does anyone not know the name of this bag!? Thanks in advance.



That is the cells tote. Sorry don't know much info.. I think the price was like $33xx or 36xx something? It came in two sizes in black, red, white and _maybe_ beige. You could probably still find it in a boutique or dept store


----------



## thegraceful1

dpgyrl026 said:


> Hey ladies/gents...can you please help identify what year/collection this is from, and is it really called *Black Lambskin Jumbo Maxi Shopper Tote*? Also, do you have the dimensions on it, or link to any thread/website with info on this?
> 
> It was authenticated on the authenticate thread, and I actually won it for a good price. Just want more info on it so I could start daydreaming looking at other pictures of people with it
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like a "Vintage" tote, Chanel did not have "names" for their collection.
and for the year, please check below:
check the hologram # which equal the year that is was made.


_8-digits----
_
_13XXXXXXX series- 2010-
_12XXXXXX series - 2008-2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988

Early 0XXXXXX series *************f0000]hologram* stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Wow thank you thegraceful!  How exciting, I could say I own a vintage!


----------



## yellowdaisy12

thegraceful1 said:


> ^Yikes..NOOOO



lol, this is EXACTLY the type of bag I've been seeing here in Canada - and which prompted me to make that thread recently asking everyone about how they feel about blatant fakes!


----------



## urvi

Hi,

I hope you can help me with this very tricky one!

I dont have a picture, saw an acquaintance carrying it and would love to get it!

It was very slim and small, had a zip, and a single small chain (not long enough to be used long and short) and had a small disc with the interlocking cc's hanging off one edge. i even think it had sequins. nothing like the regular chanel bags....

Any ideas?


----------



## GenYbagaddict

Hello fellow TPFers...

My friend just went to Paris earlier this year and bought this on an impulse. Problem is she now wants to list it but have no idea what it is called. Myself, I am not a big Chanel follower and so couldn't help her. Can you please help identify this bag? Many Thanks.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ python accordion flap


----------



## GenYbagaddict

thanks thegraceful1!!!!!!


----------



## jmperez303

Help me I.D this bag pls. Thanks!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ryle`

Please authenticate this. Identical serial numbers from different brand!
Please authenticate this.

Both Chanel & Guccis are from Plane Jane Luxury Boutique at Malleries.

I came across identical ids! 

*NOTE: look at the serial number 53&#9633;19 135*


----------



## BRONTE

Does anyone know the correct name...is it vintage?

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/07/bilson-sellevision/rachel-bilson-sellevision-05.jpg


----------



## habibty

please can anyone identify this color for me? its from vogue august issue so must be new.


----------



## lblush

I live in Maryland, and have been going to almost every Chanel store in the MD-VA area but none of the SA's have any clue. I get a different name at every store. If someone can help me ID and locate the bag that will be very nice. Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

^you can check here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/right-place-right-time-beige-audrina-bag-601007.html


----------



## lil.annie

Hi, please help me ID this one, thanks!
http://s951.photobucket.com/albums/... list/?action=view&current=30800Cbagblk03.jpg


----------



## pineapples

Did Chanel ever make this style? And what's this called? Thanks!
http://picasaweb.google.com/yoyolai64041167/09#5380473372174836002


----------



## thegraceful1

pineapples said:


> Did Chanel ever make this style? And what's this called? Thanks!
> http://picasaweb.google.com/yoyolai64041167/09#5380473372174836002


 
No


----------



## lizmarielowe

http://cdn.okmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/fp_3652472_cyrus_miley.jpg

what about this??


----------



## Janet Er

Hi 
Need help to see if this bag is authentic

Bag:CHANEL Navy blue jumbo Caviar Kelly gold Hardware
Name of seller: 2haute2handle
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200495926616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

tx


----------



## bonju9

my dear chanel lovers,

pliz identify the name of this chanel bag for me. I was looking for the ID # of this bag, but cannot find one. Is every chanel bag supposed to have a #?? even the small one?


----------



## tennisd

I have this bag.  The box says:

Sac Class Deriv

A16780Y01295

94305 Noir

$1150 USD.

Hope this helps.  I bought it on 9/21/09 at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## bonju9

thank u very much. does ur bag hav a # tag inside of it??


----------



## Bevyofpurses

The proper thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

your bag is called the camellia chocolate bar flap

hth!


----------



## rosyposie

Whats this Chanel called and where can i find one!  ah i love it!!!!!
Thanks
Rosy

forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1159478&d=1279685151


----------



## lilmisscoco

I am loving the bag of Claudia Schiffer but I am trying to figure out what the name and style code is.  It is similar to the Naked Flap but it looks slightly different.  I have attached an image.  Can anyone please help me?  TIA!!!


----------



## joan624

joan624 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> can someone help me identify this vintage Chanel bag?
> and if someone knows which collection (year) it belongs to?
> 
> hardware: gold
> i apologize for the low-quality photos




Hi everyone! Just wanna bump up my post in case it got overlooked


----------



## scarlet555

that looks like the naked flap?


----------



## yoga1566

Ooh, I like that one. I've never seen that version of the naked flap before.

Here's one that's similar, available at a consignment shop in California: http://www.showroomfinder.com/ca/la/clothesheaven/detail.lasso?-token.id=35375

It doesn't have the diamond stitching though and I'd definitely ask for more photos before buying...


----------



## lilmisscoco

Ladies, It does look like the Naked Flap but the "naked" version is clear plastic.  This looks translucent and has quilting.  I am so intrigued, I want one but can't identify the model and style code.  I wonder where I could get one of these....

@YOGA1566:  The bag you posted is the 07P Naked Flap that is clear.  That's a cute bag!  I am waiting for mine to arrive, I will be receiving the silver and clear version.  I am seriously considering on purchasing the one you posted.=D  Lol!  I wouldn't mind having one in that color too!  Thanks!


----------



## tastefashion

I just bought this vintage piece from a lovely japanese seller via eBay, anyone can identify this chanel?  I really can't wait to receive this bag on next week ^^

3 series


----------



## southstar

Please tell me what style this is. What year did it come out and what size.
Thank You !!!!!!


----------



## missangeluh

hi guys

i lost my beloved chanel sunglasses and i would like to buy a replacement pair. however, i do not the know style/model number. i know i might be able to go back to the store and they could check.but these were a gift from a ex-boyfriend.  could anyone id these?


----------



## PlatinumSerenity

Which chanel bag is this and how much is it? pic below. Thank you


----------



## I<3Coco

Looks like the black caviar Jumbo with SHW.  Retail $2995, but about to go up August 1 by around 31%


----------



## peace1029

hello ladies,
anyone knows what model is this chanel bag?






the black one on the furthest right.











TIA!


----------



## urvi

Hi Chanel lovers!

A friend just bought this bag from a Chanel store in Singapore yesterday.

Its huge and in fabric, can anyone help with what its called and any other info?
It was also available in a dark brown.

Thanks!


----------



## BRONTE

BRONTE said:


> Does anyone know the correct name...is it vintage?
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/07/bilson-sellevision/rachel-bilson-sellevision-05.jpg



Please?


----------



## brandsbabe

Halo great folks!

Which year is this from please? What is the name too? =)

Thank you!!


----------



## NYCavalier

BRONTE said:


> Does anyone know the correct name...is it vintage?
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/07/bilson-sellevision/rachel-bilson-sellevision-05.jpg





BRONTE said:


> Please?



Shoulder to Shoulder tote from S/S 2009


----------



## thegraceful1

joan624 said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanna bump up my post in case it got overlooked


 
Vintage Chanel do not have names as Chanel did not have "names" for their collection.
and for the year, please check below:
check the hologram # which equal the year that is was made.


_8-digits----
_
_13XXXXXXX series- 2010-
_12XXXXXX series - 2008-2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988

Early 0XXXXXX series *************0000]hologram* stickers (1XXXXX to 2XXXXX) did not include the '0' on the stickers; thus, they contain a 6 digit serial number. But the authenticity cards include the '0' in front of the serial number, making it 7-digit.


----------



## thegraceful1

peace1029 said:


> hello ladies,
> anyone knows what model is this chanel bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black one on the furthest right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
Paris-Biarritz Ligne. You can find more info. Here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...st-your-paris-biarritz-ligne-here-407997.html


----------



## Elliott_Consign

Hi,

I am selling this purse on ebay xxxxxxxxxxxx

_**do not post your own items here or mention what you're selling!**_


----------



## BRONTE

NYCavalier said:


> Shoulder to Shoulder tote from S/S 2009



Thank you!!


----------



## Pantalaimon25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110561128990&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm570%26_nkw%3D110561128990%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

I found this purse on ebay and was wondering what you guys could tell me about it. I would like help authenticating it also.
The seller told me that the reserve is  $800, what is the retail for this bag?
As much information as possible please.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Petite Shopping Tote
For any authentication questions should be post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-595322-316.html


----------



## freud

Hi everyone,
I really need help finding the name of this bag, I know it is from the Chevron series







and if you guys know how much it retailed for originally, that would also be super helpful
thanks


----------



## Alalia

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I know it's from 2010 because the id number on the hologram card starts with 13. It is black, very light and has white and grey stitching and calf leather. It's quite big and can fit A4 sized paper, that's a 20c coin next to it.
Click here to see the bag
Thanks for any help! It is very appreciated as I have been searching the net for ages trying to find out what it is called. In my excitement I forgot to ask the SA but now I'm in a different country so can't go back to ask.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Alalia

^ I found a label on the box that reads: 
10A
A48582Y04154
Sac Class Rabat
NVL06
94305
noir
UNI

= Its a variant of the classic flap, so case closed 
Sorry for not realizing the tag sooner :shame:


----------



## Bagsluver

Can someone identify this bag and where can I get one pretty please  
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2010/january/ch_c0118_07/front_1/226155-1-eng-US/front_1_leadin.jpg

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2010/january/ch_c0118_07/mannequin_1/226164-1-eng-US/mannequin_1_reference.jpg

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2010/january/ch_c0118_07/set_up_1/226173-1-eng-US/set_up_1_reference.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

Bagsluver said:


> Can someone identify this bag and where can I get one pretty please
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/va...07/front_1/226155-1-eng-US/front_1_leadin.jpg
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/va...n_1/226164-1-eng-US/mannequin_1_reference.jpg
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/va...t_up_1/226173-1-eng-US/set_up_1_reference.jpg


 
I dont remember the name, but this flap was from last year, and went on sale at NM, saks etc., I have seen them come up on ebay, bonanzle as per your attached pics. AFF.


----------



## thegraceful1

freud said:


> Hi everyone,
> I really need help finding the name of this bag, I know it is from the Chevron series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you guys know how much it retailed for originally, that would also be super helpful
> thanks


 
e/w flap , dont know the retail price.


----------



## freud

oh my gosh, thanks! you are so wonderful. 
can you guys tell what leather it's in? (caviar or lambskin) just by looking at it, I mean.


----------



## thegraceful1

freud said:


> oh my gosh, thanks! you are so wonderful.
> can you guys tell what leather it's in? (caviar or lambskin) just by looking at it, I mean.


^You're welcome, it looks like lambskin


----------



## papabear

help id this please =D TIA


----------



## PhAnNesS

hello, if anywhere here could please help me. what chanel bag is this? i just bought it, but i would like to know the exact name? and possibly..which season? thanksss http://let-trade.com/v30/sold_detail.php?pid=CHAA1U


----------



## luvbaggs

It looks like you got a vintage jumbo xl.  you'll have to look at the serial # to figure out what year/season it's from.


----------



## PhAnNesS

thank you


----------



## Bevyofpurses

25cm is 10 inches, it's a vintage m/l


----------



## Bagsluver

thegraceful1 said:


> I dont remember the name, but this flap was from last year, and went on sale at NM, saks etc., I have seen them come up on ebay, bonanzle as per your attached pics. AFF.



Thank you!


----------



## cxx1029

Does anyone know what style is this bag? which season was it?? Thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/2795-NEW-CHANEL...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cab09f109#ht_1252wt_930


----------



## misspiggy_07

cxx1029, If I am not wrong, it is a hidden chain hobo, think is 07 collection not sure which season though. You can see it here  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-hidden-chain-items-here-182065.html HTH


----------



## cxx1029

misspiggy_07 said:


> cxx1029, If I am not wrong, it is a hidden chain hobo, think is 07 collection not sure which season though. You can see it here  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-hidden-chain-items-here-182065.html HTH




Thank you so much!! I've looked EVERYWHERE!!!  Do you know if this style still sells in stores now?


----------



## misspiggy_07

It was a seasonal bag, they do not have it in store already.


----------



## cendre

Hi, 

Can someone help identify this Chanel lambskin (single flap, single strap) bag pls? And if you know how much it costs? Can't seem to find it anywhere online! Thanks!


----------



## cendre

cendre said:


> View attachment 1165227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help identify this Chanel lambskin (single flap, single strap) bag pls? And if you know how much it costs? Can't seem to find it anywhere online! Thanks!


 
Ops, sorry here's the pic:


----------



## lovechanel920

What size is this and how much is it? 
http://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss276/thevoguediaries/0017e11.jpg

Are there smaller ones and what are their prices?


----------



## wasabi105

hi everyone, i am new in this forum and dont know how to use all the functions. Recently, i purchased a chanel maxi on ebay and i would like people in this forum to help me to check the authencity. so how to post pictures in this forum and what are the important things i have to take from the bag in order to tell if its real? please help!!!

I have tried to bring it to chanel store, and their repair specialist didnt really tell me the confirm answer, she just told me from her experiences, she think this bag is real and also offered me to send the bag to their illegal department to check.


----------



## Nat

Hi, please read post #1 and 2 of this thread to see which info and pictures are needed. Then you can add your request by clicking on the Post Reply button:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Coki

Hey guys, I fell in love with that bag, and i can't find it anywhere. please help.


----------



## lindaalicious

can someone tell me if this is real authentic chanel? I have no clue..
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/1864835119.html


----------



## pineapples

What's the style of this bag? Never seen anything like it before! Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

lindaalicious said:


> can someone tell me if this is real authentic chanel? I have no clue..
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/1864835119.html


 
That is a picture of the Cambon wallet, but to find out if it is authentic or not, you'll need more pictures, of the hologram sticker, made in Italy or France stamp etc... once you have all those pics. you can post your authentication questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ase-read-rules-use-format-post-611533-11.html

...and my opinion $50 for an authentic Chanel wallet??....run away....authentic Chanel wallets start at least $700 and up.


----------



## xrubybabex

Hi everyone.
I wonder if anyone knows what year what style what color of this chanel bag. Thanks


----------



## lindaalicious

here are the pictures she sent me..
they look real o.0


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

xrubybabex said:


> Hi everyone.
> I wonder if anyone knows what year what style what color of this chanel bag. Thanks
> View attachment 1166830



Hard to tell from the picture but looks like one my friend has from 06. Although it being on lohan who knows


----------



## thegraceful1

lindaalicious said:


> here are the pictures she sent me..
> they look real o.0


 
Please post questions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ase-read-rules-use-format-post-611533-11.html


----------



## thegraceful1

xrubybabex said:


> Hi everyone.
> I wonder if anyone knows what year what style what color of this chanel bag. Thanks
> View attachment 1166830


 
This is a classic m/l tweed flap


----------



## misspiggy_07

Coki said:


> Hey guys, I fell in love with that bag, and i can't find it anywhere. please help.



Saw a couple of listing for this bag in red on evilbay today, they called it the Bordeaux east west large shopping tote, not sure if this is the correct name though?


----------



## ka3na20

Hi. Can you please identify this chanel, do you think its pretty? =) i want to buy it. =)
http://www.use.com/8fdedd991bf5fdbfa15d?p=2&orig=e#photo=2


----------



## peace1029

thegraceful1 said:


> Paris-Biarritz Ligne. You can find more info. Here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...st-your-paris-biarritz-ligne-here-407997.html


 
thank you so much!  any idea what's the size of the tote in the pics i've posted previously?


----------



## thegraceful1

peace1029 said:


> thank you so much!  any idea what's the size of the tote in the pics i've posted previously?


^It looks like the same size as post #3


----------



## missthang

please help me identify this..it was a gift. im sure its from an older older collection....

thanks


----------



## missb

Hello Chanel experts,

Does anyone know what the name of this Chanel bag is and where to locate the serial number sticker? I can't for the life of me seem to find it  Fyi, the size is 27cm and it has double flap. The leather is patent.

TIA!


----------



## thegraceful1

missthang said:


> please help me identify this..it was a gift. im sure its from an older older collection....
> 
> thanks


 
^This hobo flap is from early 2000's, and no longer been produced. It also came in black, beige, and pink.


----------



## thegraceful1

missb said:


> Hello Chanel experts,
> 
> Does anyone know what the name of this Chanel bag is and where to locate the serial number sticker? I can't for the life of me seem to find it  Fyi, the size is 27cm and it has double flap. The leather is patent.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 1170139
> 
> 
> View attachment 1170140
> 
> 
> View attachment 1170141


 
dont know the name, but check the interior botton left corner or inside the small interior pocker for the hologram.


----------



## missb

*thegraceful1,*

Thanks so much!  But I still can't find it  I can't even find any glue residue (if it's peeled off or sumtin)

Anyway, anybody else can maybe chime in for the name of the bag?

TIA!!


----------



## MissyC

chanel's new  heart shaped tote in cotton towling and vinyl.  (A 46306 Y05228 C2176)




Kim1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this little purse? Name, price, size, a better picture of it? Any info would be great! TIA!!!


----------



## MissyC

NM had it for 2800.00  





Kim1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this little purse? Name, price, size, a better picture of it? Any info would be great! TIA!!!


----------



## ice0degree

hi ladies,
does anyone know whats the name of this flap and what material is it made of? any idea on price as well?
TIA.


----------



## mozzamum

Hi, just about to buy this bag from a very good friend but would like to know what its called and approximate age (as she can't remember).  Can anyone help. TIA


----------



## muzilulu

hi, does any girls know the name of this bag? TIA!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

muzilulu said:


> hi, does any girls know the name of this bag? TIA!!!


 
You can find more info.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/right-place-right-time-beige-audrina-bag-601007.html


----------



## thegraceful1

ice0degree said:


> hi ladies,
> does anyone know whats the name of this flap and what material is it made of? any idea on price as well?
> TIA.


 
It looks like the Rock in Moscou Vinyl Flap, $1695-$2k


----------



## peace1029

thegraceful1 said:


> ^It looks like the same size as post #3


 yaa, it looks so to me too! will check with that person. thank u!


----------



## ice0degree

thanks dear 



thegraceful1 said:


> It looks like the Rock in Moscou Vinyl Flap, $1695-$2k


----------



## perfektlys

I recently received this purse and cannot find any information on it.  It is authentic with all of the cards, hologram sticker and quality, I just don't know the style name.  It is approximately 11" across and 4" deep.  It is a "fold over" type of purse, folded with the logos showing as in the first picture is is about 5" tall, laid flat it is about 10.5".  The logo and the edge as you can see are lined in a coordinating chain that is sewn on to the purse.  The chain and leather strap is removable and the chain handle matched the chain detail around the double c logo.  The inside is lined in gray satin.


----------



## MissyC

Chanel 5176 sunglasses.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ is from 2007 SOHO collection, it was also released in Red, Black and Brown.


----------



## nastasja

tried to take a pic w/my phone so sorry it's cut-off, but what style is this that rachel zoe wore on her show the other night?


----------



## perfektlys

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ is from 2007 SOHO collection, it was also released in Red, Black and Brown.



Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## thegraceful1

killerlife said:


> tried to take a pic w/my phone so sorry it's cut-off, but what style is this that rachel zoe wore on her show the other night?


 
You can find more info. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-modern-chain-52778.html


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Hi ladies,
does anyone know what is the name of this flap and what color? any idea on price as well?
Thanks in advance


----------



## lizmarielowe

ladies, can someone help me identify these small chanel?
i mean the ones that are showe in black and beige, at the top of the picture..
thank youuuu


----------



## dizzywizzy

Help! 

Can someone please let me know if this is calf leather or caviar leather? How do you tell the difference?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270616340622&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## mozzamum

Hi again, 

I was just wondering if anyone knew what the name of this bag is and also approximate year.  Sorry to be a pain - again! TIA


----------



## thegraceful1

MrsRance said:


> Hi ladies,
> does anyone know what is the name of this flap and what color? any idea on price as well?
> Thanks in advance


 
This is a Caviar Jumbo Flap/Dk Beige, Chanel just had a price increased here it is:

August 1st Chanel is having a price increase on their classic flaps.  The lamb & caviar will start selling at the same price.
Maxi now is       $3295       will be $3700
Jumbo now  is   $2995       will be $3500
Large now is      $2600       will be $3400
Mini now is        $1950       will be $2200
Reissue(227 size)$3600       will be $4000


----------



## thegraceful1

lizmarielowe said:


> ladies, can someone help me identify these small chanel?
> i mean the ones that are showe in black and beige, at the top of the picture..
> thank youuuu


These are vintage mini bags.


----------



## thegraceful1

mozzamum said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew what the name of this bag is and also approximate year. Sorry to be a pain - again! TIA


 
Dont know the name of this tote, but here's a list of hologram sticker numbers to find out when your bag was produced.
_8-digits----

13XXXXXX series -2010 -_
12XXXXXX series - 2008 to 2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1995 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1995
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## shishuoka

Hi everyone, can somebody help e identify this Chanel bag and what kind of leather it is and the price if you have an idea? The leather is somewhat like a gradient it fades from black to gray. thanks!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

thank you *thegraceful1*


----------



## mozzamum

thanks so much.  I have now managed to age all my Chanel.  Your help has been invaluable!


----------



## thegraceful1

MrsRance, mozzamum: you're welcome.


----------



## toughlovetin

Can someone identify this bag? Serial # 11******, black patent on the sides and as thin as a WOC. It also has 3 compartments inside.


----------



## papabear

any info id on this bag?


----------



## necomni

Hi guys, just found this picture somewhere on the internet. I want to know it's name, and if I could purchase it somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

necomni said:


> Hi guys, just found this picture somewhere on the internet. I want to know it's name, and if I could purchase it somewhere. Thanks!


 ^This is a replica.


----------



## doreenlittrell

Is the one in this pic a chanel bag? anyone can ID it and the price?

Thanks!


----------



## missyrae

May i know the item code for the black cambon with black CC logo (WOC)? Thank you!


----------



## julieq

I used to have one in purple, handed down to me by an aunt and im CONFIDENT she does not buy fakes but I have no clue what this purse is named. Does anyone know?


----------



## cupcakequeen

I posted a separate thread about this in the main forum but a kind TPFer suggested this would be the more appropriate place for it.  Can anyone tell me anything about this bag?  Its being sold by a fellow TPFer who has been really lovely and given me as much info as she can but thought that perhaps others might have some info on it.  TIA


----------



## thegraceful1

papabear said:


> any info id on this bag?


 
You can find info. here:http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-trunk-show-f-2010-a-615978.html


----------



## thegraceful1

cupcakequeen said:


> I posted a separate thread about this in the main forum but a kind TPFer suggested this would be the more appropriate place for it. Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? Its being sold by a fellow TPFer who has been really lovely and given me as much info as she can but thought that perhaps others might have some info on it. TIA


 
Check here: post #225 (page 15)

Post pictures of your Reissues & Reissue WoC's!


----------



## anne.11b

Hi, I recently bought this bag and I want to know what its called. Its caviar leather. What type of chain is it? Do they belong to reissues? Its serial number starts with 11....

Has anyone redyed their  caviar bag? If so, was it successful?


----------



## ClaudiaLVoe

Hello Guys, again!

Now, I wanna know the name of this bag and the year! This bag is really fantastic e unique, but I don't have any idea about that.

Please, help me??

Thanks a lot!


----------



## msjackson

Can anyone identify this Chanel bag?


----------



## shishuoka

Hi everyone! do you know what model this bag is? help pls. Thanks! 



shishuoka said:


> Hi everyone, can somebody help e identify this Chanel bag and what kind of leather it is and the price if you have an idea? The leather is somewhat like a gradient it fades from black to gray. thanks!


----------



## schoi82

I think the bag has mademoiselle lock. does anyone know the style name of the bag and which season it came out?


----------



## ACTRESS

Does anyone know what the name of this one is and what the retail was?


----------



## Aurora

anne.11b said:


> Hi, I recently bought this bag and I want to know what its called. Its caviar leather. What type of chain is it? Do they belong to reissues? Its serial number starts with 11....
> 
> Has anyone redyed their  caviar bag? If so, was it successful?



Washed caviar flap, its softer than the regular caviar flaps. Don't think there's a specific name but its known as the hybrid for the bijoux chain and m/m lock.


----------



## gurita-man

Can Someone help me identify this bag, Thanks..


----------



## kimberang

Anyone know this flap model?  Just came across it online. Not for sale though. Just on someone's Facebook.  Anyone familiar with the design?

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0_459233900843_758240843_6403392_907751_n.jpg


----------



## kimberang

how about this one?

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs259.snc4/40310_459233900843_758240843_6403392_907751_n.jpg


----------



## jperiwinkle

I have no idea what model it is.
But that is a very stunning and unique bag!
I love it


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi,

was wondering if anyone ever seen the mini flap with a double c back? Like this:

http://images.craigslist.org/3n43k33m15O05Q65W5a8b7ee03593878f1cd5.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## yellowdaisy12

kimberang said:


> how about this one?
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0_459233900843_758240843_6403392_907751_n.jpg



Oh! Another tPFer recently posted this bag I think under a Fall 2010 trunk show thread - I believe it is called the doodle bag? HTH!


----------



## kimberang

yes, it really caught my eye! hope I can score one of these.

thanks for the answers, girls!


----------



## missb

Hi Chanel experts,

I'm looking for this Biarritz w/o the side pockets like this....




Does anyone know the name and the retail price? 

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## bbeeccaa

my mom dug out her 20 something year old Chanel goodies but can't ID them and I'm not a Chanel guru so please help?

*also, each came with an authentication card with a golden number on the back but she has no idea which goes with what, is this a model number thing or does each item have its own individual #? Is there any way to find out which card goes with which item? 

thanks in advance


----------



## queen_riddle

I saw this really cute Chanel tote on ebay and I was wondering if anyone could help i.d. it?
Link: ebay
Thanks!


----------



## snob4brands

Hi,

Finally after a long search, I managed to find a seller of this CHANEL Glazed Jumbo Classic Flap Bag purse Bijoux Navy. 
Can help me to authenticate, many thanks in advance


----------



## bluekit

What about this one? name, price, leather, sighting?


----------



## bronzebeauti

HI Ladies and Gent .. there is an authentic only consignment store near my house.. She has a "GUARNATEED" authentic Chanel.. I've sold some things to her in the past and im pretty sure she is trustworthy.. however' I still have to do my research to be comfortable.. The bag looks like this one... (EXCEPT it's caviar)..gold hardware.. the flap is straight though and stops short..Im confused, as all the Chanel names seem to sound the same to me ( a newbie) but they look different.. This will be my first Chanel... What do you call this bag? i want to research it just to be safe! TIA!


----------



## Neysters

I think it's vintage. What year is it from, does it have a name, and any chance I might be able to find one online? And if anyone has a clearer picture of it that would be great.


----------



## itiffanysphone

I just got this one, but the person I bought it from wasn't the original owner and didn't have the card for it. I just want to find out if it is genuine or not.


----------



## NYCavalier

kimberang said:


> how about this one?
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs259.snc4/40310_459233900843_758240843_6403392_907751_n.jpg



Reissue Doodle


----------



## NYCavalier

bluekit said:


> What about this one? name, price, leather, sighting?



On the road flap


----------



## NYCavalier

bronzebeauti said:


> HI Ladies and Gent .. there is an authentic only consignment store near my house.. She has a "GUARNATEED" authentic Chanel.. I've sold some things to her in the past and im pretty sure she is trustworthy.. however' I still have to do my research to be comfortable.. The bag looks like this one... (EXCEPT it's caviar)..gold hardware.. the flap is straight though and stops short..Im confused, as all the Chanel names seem to sound the same to me ( a newbie) but they look different.. This will be my first Chanel... What do you call this bag? i want to research it just to be safe! TIA!



Soft Caviar Maxi


----------



## thegraceful1

itiffanysphone said:


> I just got this one, but the person I bought it from wasn't the original owner and didn't have the card for it. I just want to find out if it is genuine or not.


 
Is not authentic, for future ref. please post any authentication questions here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## R_R

would like someone to ID the color of the bag (color code, year if possible) TIA 





image courtesy of fashiongonerogue.com


----------



## Chimicki

Hi Chanel Experts, I was wondering does anyone know the name of this bag and what year or time frame it was produced? I just purchased it today on the bay after having it authenticated here. I can't wait to get it!! I thank you in advance for your help. Here is the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400145750743&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## butterflykiss77

Hi Ladies,

I bought my first chanel bag in Sydney yesterday and in all my excitement i forgot to ask the SA what the bag was called and when it was released etc. 

Would someone be able to identify the bag? Thanks!


----------



## R_R

butterflykiss77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I bought my first chanel bag in Sydney yesterday and in all my excitement i forgot to ask the SA what the bag was called and when it was released etc.
> 
> Would someone be able to identify the bag? Thanks!


 
It is the executive large bowler  I would say its a classic since it comes everynow and then in basic colors, black, beige.. etc..


----------



## kicksarefortwids

Does anyone know what this one is called?


----------



## nellia

Hello,
I need info on this bag. 
Thanks so much


----------



## butterflykiss77

R_R said:


> It is the executive large bowler  I would say its a classic since it comes everynow and then in basic colors, black, beige.. etc..


Thanks so much!!


----------



## gurita-man

butterflykiss77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I bought my first chanel bag in Sydney yesterday and in all my excitement i forgot to ask the SA what the bag was called and when it was released etc.
> 
> Would someone be able to identify the bag? Thanks!


 
I have the exact one but in red. I also dont know what it's called.  (I posted here earlier)


----------



## butterflykiss77

gurita-man said:


> I have the exact one but in red. I also dont know what it's called.  (I posted here earlier)


 
Oh well apparently it's called the Large Executive Bowler! I Would love to see your red one! I got mine in Sydney which is ridiculously more expensive than anywhere else. It was AUD$3590.. from my understanding it is only US$2150. Urg!! damn Australian prices! But i got it as it was really cute and the last one left..apparently it's sold out..


----------



## carde

Hello

I am  new poster and this site was recommended to me by a friend.  I recently inherited the attached chanel bag and wondered if anyone knew anything about it.

Forgive my lack of knowledge.  I am sure everyone here knows much more about these type of things than I do.


----------



## I<3Coco

butterflykiss77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I bought my first chanel bag in Sydney yesterday and in all my excitement i forgot to ask the SA what the bag was called and when it was released etc.
> 
> Would someone be able to identify the bag? Thanks!



Actually this is not the executive large bowler to my knowledge.  It is the On the Bund tote from the pre-fall Paris-Shanghi collection


----------



## I<3Coco

bluekit said:


> What about this one? name, price, leather, sighting?



Not sure on the name but this is from Cruise or Spring/Summer of 2010.  I don't know about the purple but I know that the black is still floating around out there at Saks.


----------



## thegraceful1

carde said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new poster and this site was recommended to me by a friend. I recently inherited the attached chanel bag and wondered if anyone knew anything about it.
> 
> Forgive my lack of knowledge. I am sure everyone here knows much more about these type of things than I do.


 
This is a Caviar Classic Bowler and no onger avail. it was produced in early to mid 2000's


----------



## TeamRA

Chanel Cream Fur Handbag with Black Lucite Chain
A sleek white fur bag is perfect for fall and winter.
- Lucite oversize-link chain
- Lucite frame with clasp closure
- Interior slip pocket
- In mint condition
- 9" H x 12" W
- Made in Italy

any info on this bag would be appreciated.  Year, name, price, where originally sold, etc.

Oh, and is the fur real or faux?


----------



## gurita-man

butterflykiss77 said:


> Oh well apparently it's called the Large Executive Bowler! I Would love to see your red one! I got mine in Sydney which is ridiculously more expensive than anywhere else. It was AUD$3590.. from my understanding it is only US$2150. Urg!! damn Australian prices! But i got it as it was really cute and the last one left..apparently it's sold out..


 
huh? US$2150.. Urghh!! I got it from Melbourne.. But Im travellin soon, so I can get some tax back.. 

Here is mine


----------



## pineapples

Hi, I'm looking at black chanel bags and am wondering what these styles are called? TIA for your help!!!
http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1124993070?u=janjanshop2
http://hk.f2.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b15849240?u=janjanshop2


----------



## thegraceful1

^1st pic. is a M/L lambskin Classic flap (still avail.)
2nd pic. is a "vintage" Lambskin Jumbo Flap (no longer avail.)

You can find more info. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...flaps-classic-flaps-including-wocs-44179.html


----------



## cosettex

Hey guys,
I got this bag recently, and I have not been able to locate the model. The serial number begins with '11' so I'm guessing it's an '07 model. The strap is removable so that the bag can go from being handheld to a clutch as in the pics. It also comes with a makeup bag (not removable). 
The pics are on my photobucket because they exceeded the file size : /

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c212/f_martens/bag pics/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## butterflykiss77

gurita-man said:


> huh? US$2150.. Urghh!! I got it from Melbourne.. But Im travellin soon, so I can get some tax back..
> 
> Here is mine


That is gorgeous!!!!! Well at least you will get 10% back. Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## butterflykiss77

I<3Coco said:


> Actually this is not the executive large bowler to my knowledge. It is the On the Bund tote from the pre-fall Paris-Shanghi collection


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## gals_ville

hi ladies....

can someone please help me identify this bag carried by BLAKE lively....

I never saw this one before...but the material looks like reissue...

anyway, thanks in advance


----------



## jliu10

HELP! What design/color is this chanel?

http://www.ibuybag.com/chanel-classic-caviar-bag-rachel-bilson-style/

It says burgundy and cos of the flap I suppose it's probably vintage now? Can anyone help me with how to search for this bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## thegraceful1

jliu10 said:


> HELP! What design/color is this chanel?
> 
> http://www.ibuybag.com/chanel-classic-caviar-bag-rachel-bilson-style/
> 
> It says burgundy and cos of the flap I suppose it's probably vintage now? Can anyone help me with how to search for this bag? Thanks so much!


 
Is a Dark bordeaux (more dark red than burgundy) flap is from early 2000's, I used own it in black.  Saw this color on ebay last year, here's a better picture (post #35 & #36)

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/please-post-your-red-chanel-items-here-199808-3.html


----------



## ddari

hi guys, just wanna confirm the color and size of this reissue?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v134/dari444/chanel255AdMedium.jpg

this is a black 226 reissue right?


----------



## thegraceful1

^Yes, it looks like it is a 226.


----------



## pineapples

What's this style? Thank you!!
http://hk.f2.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b15546562?u=chanelexpert


----------



## natbee05

Sorry, I meant to reply to post #2867 lol

Does this bag have the quilted stitching on the side? I'm looking for one in tan (like Audrina Patridge's latest). I didn't see it at the Chanel shop at Chadstone (Melbourne) last week. Maybe I should check the city store?

If the one pictured doesn't have the quilted stitching on the sides, I did see them in red and black at Chadstone.


----------



## ddari

Hi guys, do you know the code of this chanel bag?


----------



## kimmy90

whats this wallet called?


----------



## I<3Coco

ddari said:


> Hi guys, do you know the code of this chanel bag?



I can get it for you tomorrow because Saks still has this bag.  I can let you know tomorrow night when i get off work.


----------



## adonis_asian

can anyone identify what is the model name this beautiful chanel bag?
i am a guy who loves to walk with clutch.

thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

^East West Chocolate Bar Flap.


----------



## ddari

I<3Coco said:


> I can get it for you tomorrow because Saks still has this bag.  I can let you know tomorrow night when i get off work.



Thank you so much! My mom is bugging me to find this bag, and I dont know where to start! lol


----------



## I<3Coco

ddari said:


> Thank you so much! My mom is bugging me to find this bag, and I dont know where to start! lol



Are you located in the states?


----------



## ddari

I<3Coco said:


> Are you located in the states?



Nope, Im actually from the Philippines.  Is this particular bag available here in Asia? If not, I might ask a relative to buy it for me there in the US


----------



## olidivia

Hi Ladies,

I have never seen this style before. I tried to find out what it was by searching the forum but couldn't come up with anything. Do you know the name, year and price of this purse? Thanks!


----------



## I<3Coco

ddari said:


> Nope, Im actually from the Philippines. Is this particular bag available here in Asia? If not, I might ask a relative to buy it for me there in the US


 

I am unable to check the inventory in Asia.  I can only check Saks.  I know that my store has this bag and others might too.  I will get you the style number later tonight!


----------



## I<3Coco

ddari said:


> Hi guys, do you know the code of this chanel bag?



The style number is A39162 Y04788.  It is from Pre-fall '08 and retails for $3495.  There are two within Saks.  This bag will probably be hard to come by.  If you need more info PM me


----------



## LaLuxe

Any help to identify this Chanel is greatly appreciated!


----------



## girlyvintage

hi babes, could you please help to identify this bag?
the size by seller was 11"x7" Model: 08P A37868Y01480 
what size is this considered as? 
is it a classic or seasonal? and wats the retail for this bag?


----------



## girlyvintage

i think its an accordion. more pics follows



girlyvintage said:


> hi babes, could you please help to identify this bag?
> the size by seller was 11"x7" Model: 08P A37868Y01480
> what size is this considered as?
> is it a classic or seasonal? and wats the retail for this bag?


----------



## girlyvintage

girlyvintage said:


> i think its an accordion. More pics follows


tia


----------



## LaLuxe

Hi All,
here are more pictures of the bag I need help identifying. If it helps anyone, the bag is an 11 series.Please help!


----------



## thegraceful1

girlyvintage said:


> hi babes, could you please help to identify this bag?
> the size by seller was 11"x7" Model: 08P A37868Y01480
> what size is this considered as?
> is it a classic or seasonal? and wats the retail for this bag?


 
Chanel mostly have an Accordion style bag per season or year, so yes it is a seasonal bag from 2008 Spring/Summer, this will be consider small size, dont know the exact retail but it would had been most likely under $2600.


----------



## kimmy90

kimmy90 said:


> whats this wallet called?



anyone???


----------



## ayurazzz

Hi! My first post here 

Can anyone help me to identify the red bag in the middle? Thanks!


----------



## Melsvette2

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6494333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_920


----------



## Melsvette2

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6494333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_920


----------



## thegraceful1

Melsvette2 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6494333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_920


 
Authentication questions should be posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## sukiyaki

What is this bag called?


http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1194980


   TIA.


----------



## vipviolet

I got this bag about 4 years ago, and never really cared to know what the style was.  Anyone familiar with this purse?  Could you help me identify this more specifically?

http://picasaweb.google.com/VIOLETKIM1/Chanel?authkey=Gv1sRgCKzn6rno-Oyv-wE&feat=directlink


----------



## gngabriel

can you help me tell if this is authentic and what model? thanks!







http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu359/kathycot/DSC_0008.jpg


----------



## Liya

Hi, I've been out of the Chanel loop for the last two years. Does anyone know what this bag is called? Thanks in advance.


----------



## misspiggy_07

^If I am not wrong, this should be the On The Road flap.


----------



## ddari

Hi. can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## wannabemk

I THINK this is a 2.55 but I'm not sure. I know I'm in the minority here but I LOVE the way it slouches. Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## hiddeninme

Does anyone know what this bag is called? And it would be nice to know what year is it from if anyone happens to know (: 
http://huuto.net/kohteet/chanel-vintage-laukku--pussukkamallinen/147625288

Thank you!


----------



## thegraceful1

wannabemk said:


> I THINK this is a 2.55 but I'm not sure. I know I'm in the minority here but I LOVE the way it slouches. Does anyone know the name of this bag?


 
^not so sure but this looks like the Double Stitch Flap.


----------



## scarlet555

ayurazzz said:


> Hi! My first post here
> 
> Can anyone help me to identify the red bag in the middle? Thanks!


 
That looks like the nature bag, size small.  Look up or search nature bag to verify.


----------



## scarlet555

vipviolet said:


> I got this bag about 4 years ago, and never really cared to know what the style was. Anyone familiar with this purse? Could you help me identify this more specifically?
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/VIOLETKIM1/Chanel?authkey=Gv1sRgCKzn6rno-Oyv-wE&feat=directlink


 
This looks like a diamond stich tote, see the recent action picture shots, someone has the similar one in size large


----------



## IIcutie

I am curious what this bag is? could anyone help me out? TIA


----------



## thegraceful1

scarlet555 said:


> This looks like a diamond stich tote, see the recent action picture shots, someone has the similar one in size large


Is similar but is not a DS.


----------



## scarlet555

thegraceful1 said:


> Is similar but is not a DS.


 THANKS the graceful, I was not quite sure myself.  the one on the pix DOES look like the chain is longer, it has a bit of a diamond stich to it...


----------



## cocosapphire

Originally Posted by *girlyvintage* 

It is indeed the Accordion (I own this style, and absolutely LOVE it!).  I think my purchase price was $3275.

CHANEL "Spring/Summer 08 pre-collection"
Lambskin accordion bag
A37669 Y01480 94305

Hope this helps!


----------



## heroesgirl88

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437001046&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi I need help in identifyling this Chanel please? I think it's a pre-2005 bag, but I'm not sure? Thanks in advance!


----------



## w-jade

Snapped this pic from Elle Magazine. I think it is part of the Fall Winter 2010/11 line.  I showed it to my NM salesperson, but they said they didn't have it.  Does anyone know the code to it?
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XU9cgPCTEws5o36WVn4Zust_mGgQWqaXYm8W3C5TA4w?feat=directlink


----------



## mettemoren

Does anyone know anything about this little clutch ?


----------



## Almafi Girl

Morning ladies,

I am interested in this bag on Ebay. I have never seen a bag like this from Chanel and I love that it's out of the normal of what's usually carried. The gals on the authentication forum have authenticated it already.  Could someone here please tell me about the texture of the Caviar, from approx what season it is from and it's approx. original selling cost.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chane...H_Handbags&hash=item3cb079fcbc#ht_1700wt_1139 

Thank you


----------



## purseinsanity

thegraceful1 said:


> ^not so sure but this looks like the Double Stitch Flap.



Yep!  I had one for awhile!


----------



## I<3Coco

w-jade said:


> Snapped this pic from Elle Magazine. I think it is part of the Fall Winter 2010/11 line.  I showed it to my NM salesperson, but they said they didn't have it.  Does anyone know the code to it?
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XU9cgPCTEws5o36WVn4Zust_mGgQWqaXYm8W3C5TA4w?feat=directlink



This is the Coco Casual large flap bag.  I know we don't have it in our store yet, as it has yet to come in but is coming.  I don't have the exact code for it yet, but know that we have been taking reserves and such for Act 2 so you could try to contact your favorite Saks or just have your NM SA see if they are getting the Coco Casual large flap from Act 2--they might not know what is on order? HTH


----------



## bagcat

Pls help me ID this bag that my DH got me for our anniversary. It's from fall 2010. TIA


----------



## G&Smommy

bagcat, the line is called CC Elastic.  There is also a large tote in this collection.  It looks like a great bag!

Jennifer


----------



## bagcat

G&Smommy said:


> bagcat, the line is called CC Elastic.  There is also a large tote in this collection.  It looks like a great bag!
> 
> Jennifer



Thanks Jennifer!


----------



## sidsemo

Can someone tell me the name of Kate H. bag? Thanks!!


----------



## Almafi Girl

Please name and date this bag
Morning ladies,

I am interested in this bag on Ebay. There is 1 day left to the auction. I have never seen a bag like this from Chanel and I love that it's out of the normal of what's usually carried. The gals on the authentication forum have authenticated it already. Could someone here please tell me about the texture of the Caviar, from approx what season it is from and it's approx. original selling cost.




http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chane...H_Handbags&hash=item3cb079fcbc#ht_1700wt_1139


----------



## Neysters

sidsemo said:


> Can someone tell me the name of Kate H. bag? Thanks!!


This is called a camera bag.


----------



## sidsemo

Thanks! It just look so big...


----------



## addisonshopper

what bag is this--- I dont think its a gst--- I seen a girl with a bag this big and it was  greenish blue color--I got to have it


----------



## Always in Style

Hello All:  I do not have pics of the tote, but it is driving me crazy as to what the name is.  I saw the tote on the shelf at Saks in NYC last week btwn 5th and 49th.  I will try my best to describe it.  It is a bright red tote, the height is long and has a silver chanel medallion logo hanging on the side of the zipper.  It is in patent leather.  If anybody could help me find the name of this tote.  I would very much appreciate it.  TIA!


----------



## mutyilicious

hi! can someone please identify this chanel? is there such a style for authentic chanel?

this picture is a replica, but i need to know if there is a GENUINE REAL AUTHENTIC CHANEL of this style.
 thank you in advance! 


http://www.handbagspop.com/chanel-cambon-line-tote-bronze-p-603.html


----------



## IrisCole

Does anyone know the name of this tote? It's gorgeous!


----------



## I<3Coco

Always in Style said:


> Hello All:  I do not have pics of the tote, but it is driving me crazy as to what the name is.  I saw the tote on the shelf at Saks in NYC last week btwn 5th and 49th.  I will try my best to describe it.  It is a bright red tote, the height is long and has a silver chanel medallion logo hanging on the side of the zipper.  It is in patent leather.  If anybody could help me find the name of this tote.  I would very much appreciate it.  TIA!



I believe its the Chic and Glitter tote from this fall.  There is a zippered pocket on the front with a CC medallion on the front and it is a great tote size with silver chain and its a cherry red. It also comes in black and blue as well.  HTH!!  Its still available at a lot of stores though I'm sure so you can probably still get it if you want it. HTH!


----------



## Always in Style

I<3Coco said:


> I believe its the Chic and Glitter tote from this fall.  There is a zippered pocket on the front with a CC medallion on the front and it is a great tote size with silver chain and its a cherry red. It also comes in black and blue as well.  HTH!!  Its still available at a lot of stores though I'm sure so you can probably still get it if you want it. HTH!



Thank u so much!! You r a lifesaver!


----------



## thegraceful1

mutyilicious said:


> hi! can someone please identify this chanel? is there such a style for authentic chanel?
> 
> this picture is a replica, but i need to know if there is a GENUINE REAL AUTHENTIC CHANEL of this style.
> thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> http://www.handbagspop.com/chanel-cambon-line-tote-bronze-p-603.html


 

Cotton Club Tote, check here for authentic pics.: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-cotton-club-ligne-95611.html


----------



## shishuoka

Hi again, does anyone know the model of this bag? thanks 




shishuoka said:


> Hi everyone, can somebody help e identify this Chanel bag and what kind of leather it is and the price if you have an idea? The leather is somewhat distressed and  a gradient it fades from black to gray. thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

Almafi Girl said:


> Please name and date this bag
> Morning ladies,
> 
> I am interested in this bag on Ebay. There is 1 day left to the auction. I have never seen a bag like this from Chanel and I love that it's out of the normal of what's usually carried. The gals on the authentication forum have authenticated it already. Could someone here please tell me about the texture of the Caviar, from approx what season it is from and it's approx. original selling cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chane...H_Handbags&hash=item3cb079fcbc#ht_1700wt_1139


 
is from 2002-03,  from the pics. it looks like Suede, sorry dont know the orig. retail price.


----------



## mutyilicious

Thank you so much, The Graceful1!!! 

you, Lola and Swanky Mama all helped me heave a sigh of relief!!! No wonder i couldn't find pics of authentic Chanel. i didn't know the "Cotton Club Ligne".

It's a beautiful bag and i paid a fortune for it since it was a 98% used bag. it was almost same as the retail price. I didn't mind at the time i bought it because i really loved it, so i didn't get to consult you Chanel Experts first. Whew!!!

Thanks for being a sweetheart!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

^you're welcome


----------



## Jodith

Does anyone know the name and season of this bag (I was told it was from this spring)?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## geraldine

Someone posted a picture of this bag before but I couldn't find an answer. So, I'm reposting a different picture of the same bag.

Could anyone identify this beauty? And what's the price for this?

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._422613302685_520307685_5153087_4396012_n.jpg


----------



## alylovesdior

Does anyone know these bags? I am obsessed! the flower one is too cute and the flap is tdf it like has dff compartments inside, like how the standard fap just has the one compartment inside, this one has 2 idk if its a fake or what but i  Saw some lady wearing it and dont know what its called.
Any ideas?


----------



## Nordy's girl

Hopefully I am posting this in the right place! I don't have any pictures but I can explain the tote. On the season finale of The Housewives of New Jersey, the one where they all sit down and talk about the season, when Danielle Staub walked off the set she was shown in the back with what looked to be an Orange Chanel tote, does anyone have any idea what tote this was?? Was it really orange, I fell in LOVE with it and am dying to know what it is! Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## felicitous

I'm not sure if this has been identified or not, but i didn't see it when i ran searches.

I was wondering if you lovely tpfers could help me ID this bag (and if it comes in other sizes/colors, if so what size is the one in the picture, and price):







TIA!


----------



## thegraceful1

felicitous said:


> I'm not sure if this has been identified or not, but i didn't see it when i ran searches.
> 
> I was wondering if you lovely tpfers could help me ID this bag (and if it comes in other sizes/colors, if so what size is the one in the picture, and price):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
I have this tote in black, is called Sensual Tote and is from 2009 Cruise collection
09C A46224Y01480 
 Retail: $ 2595
Colors: Black, Tan and Light Blue


----------



## thegraceful1

Nordy's girl said:


> Hopefully I am posting this in the right place! I don't have any pictures but I can explain the tote. On the season finale of The Housewives of New Jersey, the one where they all sit down and talk about the season, when Danielle Staub walked off the set she was shown in the back with what looked to be an Orange Chanel tote, does anyone have any idea what tote this was?? Was it really orange, I fell in LOVE with it and am dying to know what it is! Thanks to anyone who can help!


 
GST= Grand Shopping Tote in Patent leather...sorry can't recalled the exact color.


----------



## felicitous

thegraceful1 said:


> I have this tote in black, is called Sensual Tote and is from 2009 Cruise collection
> 09C A46224Y01480
> Retail: $ 2595
> Colors: Black, Tan and Light Blue



thanks!


----------



## Ying-ju Huang

Can anyone tell me which is this chanel bag?
What collection ?
Thank you.


----------



## CivicGirl

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## felicitous

you should post this in the ID thread:

HELP Identify This CHANEL!

they will help you there


----------



## ceya

reissue camera case if am not mistaking.


----------



## Nordy's girl

thegraceful1 said:


> GST= Grand Shopping Tote in Patent leather...sorry can't recalled the exact color.


 

Thank you!! I saw a picture of a similar bag and thought maybe it was the dark beige color, thanks again!


----------



## addisonshopper

geraldine said:


> Someone posted a picture of this bag before but I couldn't find an answer. So, I'm reposting a different picture of the same bag.
> 
> Could anyone identify this beauty? And what's the price for this?
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._422613302685_520307685_5153087_4396012_n.jpg


 
i heard back from my sa- its called elastic cc's its from fall 2010-- hopefully she was looking at the right bag.


----------



## geraldine

addisonshopper said:


> i heard back from my sa- its called elastic cc's its from fall 2010-- hopefully she was looking at the right bag.



Thanks for the reply! I can't seem to find it on Google tho.


----------



## addisonshopper

geraldine said:


> Thanks for the reply! I can't seem to find it on Google tho.


  i couldnt either-- i am desperate to get it- maybe try calling chanel 800
its a super lovely bag.. i seen a girl with a greenish/torquise(sp)


----------



## oneegyaru89

Hi everybody! I am new to Chanel, and I wonder if you know any info of these? When they was made, name of the bags?
I would love to know them better! Any info is much appreciated!




3937860




2459194


----------



## addisonshopper

addisonshopper said:


> i heard back from my sa- its called elastic cc's its from fall 2010-- hopefully she was looking at the right bag.


 
just double checked with my SA-- and this is not the elastic cc's= she confused the pictures..sorry if I messed anyone else--- she has never even seen this bag- she says--- i got to find this bag


----------



## kashmira

I am still very interested in this clutch and now saw one on Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Metallic-Leather-Interlock-CC-Clutch-Handbag-New-/180557524236). It seems to be another colour. Does anyone know in what colours this bag was made?





_(picture from the listing on Ebay)_

Edit: Here is my first post regarding this clutch: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-176.html#post15785352


----------



## Almafi Girl

thegraceful1 said:


> is from 2002-03,  from the pics. it looks like Suede, sorry dont know the orig. retail price.



Thank you!


----------



## lizmarielowe

this a jumbo or a jumbo xl??


----------



## burberryprncess

lizmarielowe said:


> this a jumbo or a jumbo xl??



Jumbo


----------



## burberryprncess

MonicaTang said:


> Hi everybody! I am new to Chanel, and I wonder if you know any info of these? When they was made, name of the bags?
> I would love to know them better! Any info is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3937860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2459194




3XXXXXX series  Year 1994 to Year 1996
2XXXXXX series  Year 1991 to Year 1994

No specific names for these bags.


----------



## LadyQ

Can someone please identify this bag for me I had this from my boyfriend but couldn't find anything on the internet about my new bag!


----------



## bunnybride

Hey ladies,

I saw the loveliest chanel flap bag on a girl at the mall the other day.  I only saw it quickly but it was a LARGE flap bag, probably the size of the maxi flap bag or even a bit bigger.  But the material is similar to the new chanel cocoon line, kind of a soft non-leather material.  Any ideas on what this might be?  

Thanks in advance,
Bunny.


----------



## lizmarielowe

please =)
thank youuuuu


----------



## nujie

Does anyone know what kind of Chanel bag this is - what season and what year it was made? I really like it but am not sure how long ago it was made and how old it is - any details would be great!! ( _This photo was taken from the website the bag was listed on - thank you_ )


----------



## thegraceful1

nujie said:


> Does anyone know what kind of Chanel bag this is - what season and what year it was made? I really like it but am not sure how long ago it was made and how old it is - any details would be great!! ( _This photo was taken from the website the bag was listed on - thank you_ )


 
This Chevron tote is from 2005-'06.


----------



## luxemom

http://rosegaran.multiply.com/photo..._Red_Lambskin_Leather_Flap_Bag_in_GHW#photo=1

please help me identify this vintage flap.  what do you call the stye of the quilt and what year did it come out?  thanks for the help!


----------



## antheak

Hi, here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHANEL-AUTH-...WH_Handbags&hash=item230992b79f#ht_500wt_1072

Just wondering the name of this style and approximately the age

thanks very much!


----------



## Rebecca570

Hi here is the link of the bag

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Bla...492637127?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item230a0f67c7


Can anyone help identify this bag, the age and the name of this one. 

thanks


----------



## eff

Any ideas what the name/retail price of this bag is? It was a gift and I just have no idea. Thanks!


----------



## Girlnyc76

I saw someone wearing on fashion night out a sparkly, I believe tweed classic chanel bag.  If you look at perezhilton.com, there is a picture of Lindsey Lohan wearing it too.  Does anyone know this bag, and how much it costs?  Thanks


----------



## shishuoka

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know the model of this bag? The serial number is 13478114. It's a gradient of black and gray and with a distressed look. The O ring has 31 Rue de Cambon Chanel engraved.  THanks! ^_^


----------



## habanerita

OOPS just realized you said a classic..........sorry.

Is this it...............this is the Paris Shanghai tweed sparkly reissue.


----------



## gracielette

Hi, 
I bought this Chanel bag off my sister-in-law. She bought it from Europe a few years ago. Has anyone seen this bag or know anything about it? 

Thanks girls


----------



## Charmaine13

www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/256172/isabel-marant-etoile-romper-gallery.jpg

can anyone tell me the name of this bag? (size, date etc.)
TIA


----------



## Charmaine13

Anyone?


----------



## erm_chan

It's a 10A bag but to my knowledge it does not come in a gradient. The photos look like its the navy distressed one.



shishuoka said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know the model of this bag? The serial number is 13478114. It's a gradient of black and gray and with a distressed look. The O ring has 31 Rue de Cambon Chanel engraved.  THanks! ^_^


----------



## erm_chan

Sounds like it is part of the cocoon line as well. It could very well be the messenger bag that has a flap.



bunnybride said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I saw the loveliest chanel flap bag on a girl at the mall the other day.  I only saw it quickly but it was a LARGE flap bag, probably the size of the maxi flap bag or even a bit bigger.  But the material is similar to the new chanel cocoon line, kind of a soft non-leather material.  Any ideas on what this might be?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Bunny.


----------



## thegraceful1

gracielette said:


> Hi,
> I bought this Chanel bag off my sister-in-law. She bought it from Europe a few years ago. Has anyone seen this bag or know anything about it?
> 
> Thanks girls


 
07 Expandable Tote
 you can find pics. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...tos-of-your-expandable-ligne-here-147662.html


----------



## thegraceful1

Charmaine13 said:


> www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/256172/isabel-marant-etoile-romper-gallery.jpg
> 
> can anyone tell me the name of this bag? (size, date etc.)
> TIA


 
Link doesnt work.


----------



## gracielette

Thank you!! I love that bag. It's so roomy and utterly soft!


----------



## PRETTY

what model design is this? pls help!


----------



## burberryprncess

Back in those days, Chanel did not have specific names for their bags.


----------



## burberryprncess

Because of its crescent shape, it would be consider as a 'hobo' bag.


----------



## PRETTY

burberryprncess said:


> Because of its crescent shape, it would be consider as a 'hobo' bag.




thank u burberry princess =)


----------



## oneegyaru89

burberryprncess said:


> 3XXXXXX series  Year 1994 to Year 1996
> 2XXXXXX series  Year 1991 to Year 1994
> 
> No specific names for these bags.


Thank you so much!
Is there any other way to have some information about them? If they belong to some collections or anything. I want to know my bags more lol!


----------



## scivolare

Nevermind!


----------



## nomisiacat

Hello,
Could someone please identify this bag for me. I think it's vintage. It's quite large, lamb skin flap and it has a long chain stap. Also, do you know how much its worth. I am trying to sell it. Thank you all in advance


----------



## v0dka

Hello, this is my first attempt of purchasing chanel bag off ebay.
can anybody please help me authenticate this bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150494143567&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123

thanks


----------



## Imbu29

Hello can someone tell me the name of bag that in the Chanel site have the code A50994? Is this a PST? Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chanieish

Hi can someone help me identify a vintage and unconventional chanel?

This bag has round metal handles (no leather whatsoever) and isn't in a chain form. It has 2 solid frosted metal handles. It also has quilted leather, but doesn't have the traditional diamond patterns. It has horizontal rectangular quilting. 

It is shaped like a small tote.

Sorry I do not have a photo to upload.


----------



## iluballpurses

Wondering what the name of this bag is? I think it's from 2006, but not sure.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## thegraceful1

v0dka said:


> Hello, this is my first attempt of purchasing chanel bag off ebay.
> can anybody please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150494143567&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
> 
> thanks


 
You can post your authentication questions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## tw1ggy

I know I only have one picture, but could anyone tell me what style this is. I didn't know where to post this but I do know that it's 100% authentic. It's a vintage purse that I bought from a vintage boutique, and I would just like to know how old it might be and what the style name is. It's tan and slightly worn but it's still very soft. I hope the picture is good enough, it has a pull down strap with the signature CC. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nat

^ That's the 2006 Cloudy Bundle N/S tote. More pictures of the Cloudly Bundle ligne can be found in our reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-cloudy-bundle-44252.html


----------



## LVNACo

The serial number is 2891483






Thanks!!!


----------



## shishuoka

Thank you! it's color black 



erm_chan said:


> It's a 10A bag but to my knowledge it does not come in a gradient. The photos look like its the navy distressed one.


----------



## thegraceful1

iluballpurses said:


> Wondering what the name of this bag is? I think it's from 2006, but not sure.
> Any help is appreciated.


 
I dont know the name of it, but I have it in Red, it was also released in Beige, & Dark Brown, 2005-2006


----------



## nomisiacat

I have this bag, it's from 2006


----------



## thegraceful1

gals_ville said:


> hi ladies....
> 
> can someone please help me identify this bag carried by BLAKE lively....
> 
> I never saw this one before...but the material looks like reissue...
> 
> anyway, thanks in advance


 
Is from Pre-Fall 2010, more info. here:

http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-fall-2010-handbags-hit-the-internet.html


----------



## PrettyBlackRose

MonicaTang said:


> Hi everybody! I am new to Chanel, and I wonder if you know any info of these? When they was made, name of the bags?
> I would love to know them better! Any info is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2459194


 
Dear *burberryprncess / MonicaTang,*

since there is no specific name for this bag, is there any model no. for it?? many thanks


----------



## lunapumpkin82

Found this in a vintage store which sells authentic designer vintage, its quite worn, the gold is more silver and it needs some tlc!
I'd appreciate any help on buffing up the hardware, leather and please help with ideas on what to do with the inside!!! Its peeling and the chanel logo has pretty much flaked off!
If anyone knows the year and style name and maybe even RRP at the time it was out? I'd love to know! I'm going to try and restore it a little and would love some tips!!


----------



## oneegyaru89

PrettyBlackRose said:


> Dear *burberryprncess / MonicaTang,*
> 
> since there is no specific name for this bag, is there any model no. for it?? many thanks


Not that I know, I am sorry 

Why?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Anyone recognize this bag - name?  TIA


----------



## Soli

hi ladies,
i found one nice chanel bag on ebay, but there is no hologram sticker inside, but seller stated it as never used it before, but bag is 10 years old and have id card, dustbag and box, can somebody to help me and indentify this bag:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170540707804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Thank you a lot.


----------



## 123solaria




----------



## ifreeze1030

hi ladies,

i'm happy that burberryprncess had authenticated my first vintage tasset bag early this morning, but still a bit suspicious about the bag.

i fell in love with bag at first sight, bought the bag, then found out the seller sold 6-7 same hangbags in the past from his feedback.

anyone knows this seller on ebay: yoshi-hase-cooper

he seems a nice seller, shipped the bag really fast, and packed the bag beautifully!

Item: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120618785916
&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item number: 120618785916 

i checked his passed feedbacks, one lady purchased the exact same bag i purchased, and she had it reviewed by mypoupette, said it's 100% AUTHENTIC! 

message:  

Gorgeous bag! Had it reviewed by mypoupette, and it's 100% AUTHENTIC! Thanks! Member id ebundang826 ( Feedback Score Of 22)  Mar-26-10 10:13 
  AUTH CHANEL BLACK CC TASSEL SHOULDER BAG, SAME NICOLE!! (#120541764322) US $1,417.00   

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...20618785916&de=off&items=25&interval=0&page=5

but my question is how come the seller has so many same bag for sell? 

anyone know?


----------



## thegraceful1

123solaria said:


>


 
Please post any Authentication questions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## thegraceful1

ifreeze1030 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i'm happy that burberryprncess had authenticated my first vintage tasset bag early this morning, but still a bit suspicious about the bag.
> 
> i fell in love with bag at first sight, bought the bag, then found out the seller sold 6-7 same hangbags in the past from his feedback.
> 
> anyone knows this seller on ebay: yoshi-hase-cooper
> 
> he seems a nice seller, shipped the bag really fast, and packed the bag beautifully!
> 
> Item:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120618785916
> &ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item number: 120618785916
> 
> i checked his passed feedbacks, one lady purchased the exact same bag i purchased, and she had it reviewed by mypoupette, said it's 100% AUTHENTIC!
> 
> message:
> 
> Gorgeous bag! Had it reviewed by mypoupette, and it's 100% AUTHENTIC! Thanks! Member id ebundang826 ( Feedback Score Of 22) Mar-26-10 10:13
> AUTH CHANEL BLACK CC TASSEL SHOULDER BAG, SAME NICOLE!! (#120541764322) US $1,417.00
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...20618785916&de=off&items=25&interval=0&page=5
> 
> but my question is how come the seller has so many same bag for sell?
> 
> anyone know?


 
Personally I would ask that question to the seller, and if you are not completely satified with their answer, I would simply not purchase it.


----------



## Soli

any ideas about this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
thank you


----------



## 123solaria

thegraceful1 said:


> Please post any Authentication questions here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


 

Thanks but is private seller not ebay

Please help me

Thanks you very much


----------



## NYCavalier

123solaria said:


> Thanks but is private seller not ebay
> 
> Please help me
> 
> Thanks you very much



You cannot get it authenticated on tPF if it is from a private seller (Chanel at least). This is a thread to help people IDENTIFY a bag, not authenticate.


----------



## NYCavalier

Soli said:


> any ideas about this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> thank you



Link does not work


----------



## NYCavalier

BEBEPURSE said:


> Anyone recognize this bag - name?  TIA



Looks like a fake to me, but I am in no way an authenticator. Something about the CC's dangling just does not look right to me.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

NYCavalier said:


> the CC's dangling .


 

By CC's dangling are you referring to the CC zipper pulls?


----------



## thegraceful1

Double post: NYCavalier already answered.


----------



## 123solaria

NYCavalier said:


> You cannot get it authenticated on tPF if it is from a private seller (Chanel at least). This is a thread to help people IDENTIFY a bag, not authenticate.


 
Dear this is inserzion out ebay

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):http://www.subito.it/borsa-chanel-2-55-nera-originale-milano-16001578.htm
Seller:teresita


----------



## Soli

NYCavalier said:


> Link does not work


 

thank you. Link doesnt work, i think ebay deleted it. good time i not payed money. thanks for all girls who tried to help me.


----------



## NYCavalier

BEBEPURSE said:


> By CC's dangling are you referring to the CC zipper pulls?



yes, but again I am not an authenticator, sorry


----------



## thegraceful1

^ I'm with NYcavalier on this one, I'm pretty sure in not authentic, but please post your picstures in the "Authentic This" thread, for extra reassurance.


----------



## rav4ray

Can someone identify this handbag? It was a gift for my mom from my father and I believe it was purchase around the mid or late 80s or early 90s. I know it's a Quilted Caviar. But is there more information on it as well? Also does anyone know how much it would worth now? I believe my father brought it for around $1600 back then and I know my mom used it twice. THanks!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ I'm with NYcavalier on this one, I'm pretty sure in not authentic, but please post your picstures in the "Authentic This" thread, for extra reassurance.


 
I tried, before posting in this section, but they won't authenticate it because I already own it and it is not ( or was) an item up for sale with an internet link.(the rules)


----------



## thegraceful1

^oh, ok..sorry to hear that.


----------



## elbader

hey ,
I just came across this pix for Victoria
is this Chanel Kelly ? I called our local store and they know nothing about it .. 
plz i need info ? prizes & available colors ? which year ?

thanks


----------



## Sasmonroe

Hi All, 
I wasn't sure where to post this up.. but i need help in identifying this  bag.  

A trusted seller is trying to sell me a second hand bag..however she seem to have misplaced the authenticity card. 

I was going through it last nite and i've noticed that the interior of the bag is lined with Satin and it has somewhat of a 'keychain hook thing' attached to it. I understand that the bag is from the Paris-Shanghai collection..and the weird dangling hook thing could possible be meant for a keycharm (and the like) to be attached to it. 

Could someone help in explaining what i should be looking for to know if the bag is authentic or not? 

Thanks!


----------



## luvlumiere

Can somone please help to identify this bag (Serial Number 12272658)?  I got this from my Aunty.  Can I please get the information such as the name, the year, original selling price of this bag and how much it will be worth now?  Thank you very much.


----------



## IrisCole

Any ideas yet on this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-196.html#post16530352


----------



## Danaqt

I am trying to make my first Chanel purchase, but I would like to know the name, year, and price of this bags. I would really appreciate any help.
*Bag #1* size:8"L x 6"H x 2.5"D strap drop:19.5







*Bag # 2: *7.5"L x 4.5"H x 2.25"D shoulder strap drop: 17"


----------



## thegraceful1

Sasmonroe said:


> Hi All,
> I wasn't sure where to post this up.. but i need help in identifying this bag.
> 
> A trusted seller is trying to sell me a second hand bag..however she seem to have misplaced the authenticity card.
> 
> I was going through it last nite and i've noticed that the interior of the bag is lined with Satin and it has somewhat of a 'keychain hook thing' attached to it. I understand that the bag is from the Paris-Shanghai collection..and the weird dangling hook thing could possible be meant for a keycharm (and the like) to be attached to it.
> 
> *Could someone help in explaining what i should be looking for to know if the bag is authentic or not? *
> 
> Thanks!


 
You should post your question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know the model of this bag? and when did it release and price?. Thank you ^_^

http://image.ohozaa.com/i8/0chanel.jpg


----------



## divagal01




----------



## divagal01

Does anyone know what bag this and from what collection it was? And If it is still available and where. I thought is was GST but it looks bigger and I don't know if there is
bigger size in GST. Thanks


----------



## mskitty

I don't the name of the bag in black but it is currently available in 2 sizes, a small n large in the pic.  It is available at neimans Marcus


----------



## whatamiwithout

what bag is this? tia

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_kRtu3QFUkWc/TIHSgwtQSkI/AAAAAAAAEEs/xL0kNe19rRg/s1600/143512055.png


----------



## teddydoggie

This woman on a bus was carrying the perfect bag - want! want! want!! but I cannot figure out which style it was - 
For all you knowledgeable Chanel aficianados......

It was quilted, patent leather, chain straps, and I think zipped accross the top. It was not as boxy as a regular tote - it actally was narrower at the top than accross the bottom (in terms of the gusset or depth).

I would guess the dimensions of this bag were about 11 x 9 x 2 1/2.

This was not a flap bag, but I'm not sure it was a tote either. It seemed to me to be a small tote in that the gusset was not the 5 inches of a GST or even a PTT or PST.

Anyone know of a style that is like a small tote, but not a PTT or PST? In patent quilt?

Thanks so much for your help!!

Regards,
Elise
aka Teddydoggie


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

Does anyone know the name of this bag?
Also what season it is from?


----------



## Belle de Jour

Is this ring from Chanel and if so when was it released? Baby animal range?
Or is it a fake?


----------



## sukiyaki

Please help me identify this color. TIA


----------



## janho

Hi girls,
I've got this vintage flap Chanel, but don't know too much besides that...
Anyone know about the model, name, year etc?
Thanks in advance


----------



## designerdesire

Hi,

Is anyone able to identify the color and style of this bag and matching wallet? Thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> Also what season it is from?



I forget which collection, but it is from earlier this year. Its called the Caviar 31 Drawstring tote. It is made of soft caviar. It came out in black, blue and purple. Retail is $2450. I'm pretty sure Hirsh still has this bag in purple.


----------



## NYCavalier

designerdesire said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone able to identify the color and style of this bag and matching wallet? Thanks!



The bag is called the Cambon Reporter. I believe those CC's are python, but I could be wrong. I'm not sure if the wallet has a specific name, but is might just be own as the Cambon long wallet.. not sure though. HTH


----------



## hazeltt

I was at two Chanel boutiques in Hong Kong and they told me the bag is called Coco something (I couldn't make out what the other word was). I asked the sales associate if it is an east/west flap and they said they never heard of it and there's no such thing. Isn't this an east/west flap?


----------



## Rimishi

Would anyone be able to tell me the name or season and year this bag is from? and if possible I saw someone carrying it but can't seem to find a picture, theres a bag similar to this one but it isnt patent and not diamond stitch like this.


----------



## CarrieB

Can anyone tell me anything about this Chanel bag that I've just purchased? The seller described it as vintage but I'd love to know the year this bag is from and any other info. Thank you!


----------



## thegraceful1

hazeltt said:


> I was at two Chanel boutiques in Hong Kong and they told me the bag is called Coco something (I couldn't make out what the other word was). I asked the sales associate if it is an east/west flap and they said they never heard of it and there's no such thing. Isn't this an east/west flap?


 
It looks like an e/w to me


----------



## thegraceful1

CarrieB said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this Chanel bag that I've just purchased? The seller described it as vintage but I'd love to know *the year this bag is from* and any other info. Thank you!


Check your hologram sticker
_8-digits----
_
_13XXXXXXX -2010-
_12XXXXXX series - 2008- 2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## NYCavalier

hazeltt said:


> I was at two Chanel boutiques in Hong Kong and they told me the bag is called Coco something (I couldn't make out what the other word was). I asked the sales associate if it is an east/west flap and they said they never heard of it and there's no such thing. Isn't this an east/west flap?



does it have a rain coat in the back pocket? If so, it is called the Coco Rain e/w I think. If not, then it is just a regular e/w


----------



## candytst

Hi ladies

Does anyone know what's the proper name for this bag and the item number? A friend of mine sent this to me.
Would love to know the price too. Is this a seasonal item? 

Thank you!


http://yfrog.com/8bc4ahxj


----------



## designerdesire

NYCavalier said:


> The bag is called the Cambon Reporter. I believe those CC's are python, but I could be wrong. I'm not sure if the wallet has a specific name, but is might just be own as the Cambon long wallet.. not sure though. HTH



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## I<3Coco

candytst said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Does anyone know what's the proper name for this bag and the item number? A friend of mine sent this to me.
> Would love to know the price too. Is this a seasonal item?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://yfrog.com/8bc4ahxj



Looks like Twisted Flap---comes in white, black and red.  It was seasonal last year but they brought it back this year...so it is a seasonal item making reappearances.  I want to say its $3100 or somewhere around there.


----------



## giraffee

I'm unsure where to post this, so mods please move if inappropriate, but did Chanel ever make a Surpique tote similar to the one below in beige with black stitching, but with a leather entwined chain [like a normal classic CC flap] instead of leather straps, and in matte gold hardware?

My auntie purchased one like I described and I'm scared she may have paid a fortune for a design that never existed!

I've done a search and cannot find any info or images, thankyou very much in advance


----------



## nicholle

hi ladies, i plan to purchase this clutch/shoulder bag. i don;t know what style it is exactly and what year it came out.

here's the picture of the clutch/shoulder bag.

http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=Chanel-Red-Patent-1-005.jpg&


----------



## CarrieB

thegraceful1 said:


> Check your hologram sticker
> _8-digits----
> _
> _13XXXXXXX -2010-
> _12XXXXXX series - 2008- 2009
> 11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
> 10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006
> 
> _7-digits--_
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
> 4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
> 3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
> 2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
> 1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
> 0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


Thank you so much. You information puts it in the 1997-99 bracket.


----------



## dianam3521

http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-can-make-even-an-all-denim-outfit-work.html

Was this a bag from last spring?  I LOVE it.

Thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

It looks like the 09A seafoam green lamb maxi with gunmetal hw.


----------



## chanel_luv

I thought it's the 10A grey caviar maxi ~ current season


----------



## Chloe_P

agreed with chanel_luv, it looks like the current season grey caviar maxi


----------



## NYCavalier

I agree with *Alice1979* it looks like the green w/ rhw


----------



## thegraceful1

giraffee said:


> I'm unsure where to post this, so mods please move if inappropriate, but did Chanel ever make a Surpique tote similar to the one below in beige with black stitching, but with a leather entwined chain [like a normal classic CC flap] instead of leather straps, and in matte gold hardware?
> 
> My auntie purchased one like I described and I'm scared she may have paid a fortune for a design that never existed!
> 
> I've done a search and cannot find any info or images, thankyou very much in advance


 
Yes, this is from early 2000's, dont remember the style name, retail price was prob. under $1,500
here's a pics. of a similar bag (Post # 50):
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/please-post-your-red-chanel-items-here-199808-4.html


----------



## thegraceful1

nicholle said:


> hi ladies, i plan to purchase this clutch/shoulder bag. i don;t know what style it is exactly and what year it came out.
> 
> here's the picture of the clutch/shoulder bag.
> 
> http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=Chanel-Red-Patent-1-005.jpg&


 

'08P Red Patent clutch


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Based on the article, sounds like they are describing green, but by the looks of that pic its really tough to tell.... AND the h/w is blurry (or maybe it's jjust my tired eyes)....

Any other pics?


----------



## giraffee

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes, this is from early 2000's, dont remember the style name, retail price was prob. under $1,500
> here's a pics. of a similar bag (Post # 50):
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/please-post-your-red-chanel-items-here-199808-4.html


 
Thankyou for your reply *thegraceful1*, but the image you linked has the same handles as the image i attached. Just making sure- that your reply meant a bag like this existed with a _chain strap instead of the leather handles?_


----------



## thegraceful1

giraffee said:


> Thankyou for your reply *thegraceful1*, but the image you linked has the same handles as the image i attached. Just making sure- that your reply meant a bag like this existed with a _chain strap instead of the leather handles?_


 
^so the pic. that you had posted is not the bag in question but a similar style but with chains straps?, correct? , and if so, can you post a pic. of the actual bag?, it will be much easier to identify.


----------



## purse-nality

could be seafoam. shw would shine and appear whiter than that of the pic. chains look gunmetal too (actually matches the antique pewter bangle she has on).


----------



## thegraceful1

NYCavalier said:


> I agree with *Alice1979* it looks like the green w/ rhw


 
^Agree


----------



## zurin

Been trying to find out more about this clutch, can anyone help out? name, serial no so i can let the SA know, thank you!!!


----------



## bregitta

What's the name of this:

http://www.lovemeandleaveme.com/upimages/HANDBAGS/Chanel_BlkandWht_1-(2)_48180.gif


..sorry it won't let me post as IMG for some reason :S


----------



## Nat

That's the Executive Flap. I believe it's from 2009.












bregitta said:


> What's the name of this:
> 
> http://www.lovemeandleaveme.com/upimages/HANDBAGS/Chanel_BlkandWht_1-(2)_48180.gif
> 
> 
> ..sorry it won't let me post as IMG for some reason :S


----------



## raliec

I have recently aqquired a chanel clutch with a removable strap from my grandmother. All the hardware seems to be correct with the exception of the phillips head screws on the cc logo plate. The bag is a vintage bag and they look like they may have been replaced at one time,also the chanel gold stamp on the inside pocket does not have the registered trademark circle R above it and it does not say made in france or italy, it has nothing below it. I am desperately trying to authenticate this bag please help.


----------



## sportgoods

no idea


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I must admit, I usually lurk in the LV forum so I don't know much about Chanel...hence I come to the experts! 

My friend and I were in Bloomies for the F&F this weekend, and we saw this beautiful reissue (I think) that came in pewter and in gold. It looked to me like it was covered in a dark lace almost...but not sure if it was a special treatment to the leather. 

Usually I am not too into the Chanel quilted designs, but this was like ! The only other quilted design I liked was a metallic purple one I saw here once.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I think I found my answer here (http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/gold-lace-bag-in-jumbo-618964.html).

But can anyone tell me the current price? And if it's limited and how long it's expected to last?

Thanks!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Also, what's the proper name of it?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## misspiggy_07

raliec said:


> I have recently aqquired a chanel clutch with a removable strap from my grandmother. All the hardware seems to be correct with the exception of the phillips head screws on the cc logo plate. The bag is a vintage bag and they look like they may have been replaced at one time,also the chanel gold stamp on the inside pocket does not have the registered trademark circle R above it and it does not say made in france or italy, it has nothing below it. I am desperately trying to authenticate this bag please help.


 
Hi, you may wish to take pics of the bag and post it on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## love_miu

I just bought this beauty and am wondering if it has any name? It's from 1994-96, I believe. TIA!


----------



## brownies21

Hello.. Could someone help me identify this chanel bag? 
http://twitpic.com/2vcutf

Thank you


----------



## sarafina77

brownies21 said:


> Hello.. Could someone help me identify this chanel bag?
> http://twitpic.com/2vcutf
> 
> Thank you


 
Lambskin East-West Flap with Silver hardware. Sometimes called the Baguette.


----------



## ttbearyy

I got this bag from a second-hand shop. The bag i think is good. But the price on this receipt is weird $2400 for a 227 reissue bag (A37590-Y04634-C3906)

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ HELP ME   MANY THX


----------



## ttbearyy

more pics


----------



## *NYC Princess*

*bump

Thanks


----------



## preity_4

I want to know the name and the price of this little mini bag and the colours it comes in.

Thanks!


----------



## lipgloss1029

That is the camelia flap. I have seen it in black, brown, white (above) and pink.


----------



## theglassfish

Could anyone please tell me the name of this bag and which collection it is from? 

google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing%3F.out%3Djpg%26size%3Dl%26tid%3D8468872&imgrefurl=http://www.polyvore.com/chanel_satchel_handbag/thing%3Fid%3D8468872&usg=__bpViywVq-o_gS4Up_6i7puY5lsU=&h=300&w=300&sz=17&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=bjO2mTqnBovlhM:&tbnh=146&tbnw=153&prev=/images%3Fq%3DChanel%2BSatchel%2BHandbag%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26biw%3D1440%26bih%3D715%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=398&ei=21KvTLTFD8H6lweTrqjmDw&oei=21KvTLTFD8H6lweTrqjmDw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0&tx=88&ty=103


----------



## theglassfish

Sorry about the crazy link polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=8468872

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ang2383

hi ladies, can any of you help me identify when this light pink caviar WOC was produced and how much it retailed for and if it ever went on sale (and how much it was on sale)?    

I'm borrowing the picture below from TPF.  It's not my picture.  Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=546698&d=1221774104


----------



## COKONEENEE

Hello TPF's,

I'm currently looking for this tote.  Can someone identify it for me?  Thanks!
http://www.resurrectionvintage.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/chanel-tote.jpg


----------



## LovesPurses

Hey everyone can someone please help me identify the year and "name" of this Chanel purse so I can find out approximately how much it is worth?
Thank you!


----------



## pro_shopper

From what I read, the lace on the bag is actually printed onto the bag. It only comes in the M/L size and its $3,400 USD. Its a seasonal bag and most stores only got a few in stock. I would buy it if you like it! Its a really gorgeous bag!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Thank you! Do you know what the proper name of the bag is called?


----------



## janeekim

Hello 
Would someone be able to tell me what this bag is called?
I like the quilting of this bag as well. Do you know which collection this quilting is from?
http://www.geekhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/chanel-quilted-calfskin-bag.jpg
Thank you!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

If anyone can give me more information on this bag, I'd appreciate it! Thank you 
http://louisfanatic.ecrater.com/p/9381742/chanel-black-lambsink-leather-classic-255


----------



## LovesPurses

LovesPurses said:


> Hey everyone can someone please help me identify the year and "name" of this Chanel purse so I can find out approximately how much it is worth?
> Thank you!




Sorry, what I meant was if anyone can give me any other info on this purse? The year isn't necessary.  I would really really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## amyb896

hi there, I purchased this bag in Septemeber of 2009, but was just wondering if anyone could tell me the actual name of the bag?

http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g474/amyb896/Chanel/

Hope the link works, first time i've done it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## honeybeez

glowfoto.com/static_image/10-210000L/1539/jpg/10/2010/img5/glowfoto

anyone knows what size is this bag? and what color? what hardware? 
thanks.


----------



## JetSetGo!

honeybeez said:


> glowfoto.com/static_image/10-210000L/1539/jpg/10/2010/img5/glowfoto
> 
> anyone knows what size is this bag? and what color? what hardware?
> thanks.



link does not work.


----------



## icy100

Hi ladies,

I've been looking and searching for this bag for a while but unfortunately, I don't know the exact name/ serial number for this bag...could any of you girls help me out with this please???

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/back-rue-cambon-these-plus-paris-windows-pics-558020.html

I found the bag from this tpfers thread...
Please identify this bag for me...I'm soooo desperate!!


----------



## sassygee

icy100 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been looking and searching for this bag for a while but unfortunately, I don't know the exact name/ serial number for this bag...could any of you girls help me out with this please???
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/back-rue-cambon-these-plus-paris-windows-pics-558020.html
> 
> I found the bag from this tpfers thread...
> Please identify this bag for me...I'm soooo desperate!!


 
This bag is called the Chanel 3 Flap bag.  It has three separate compartments to the bag.  There are a number of poeple who have posted on this bag and many discussions about the size and color availability.  I know Beachbum (moderator) purchased a bag from Paris.  The style you are looking for is the largest of the three bags they make in that collection ( the handle and chain shoulder strap).  I think it came in three sizes.  I would go back and checl old threads/posts for the Chanel 3 bag or simply PM the OP.  In the United States I know that SAKS, Chanel Botiques, and a hosts of other department store sell this bag.  Good luck in your continued search.  It comes in Red (orange hues) Black, and Beige (Taupe).  There are several comments on this bag a few months ago.  Good luck and happy searching.


----------



## princessh63

Hi does anyone know how old this Chanel bag is and from what collection/  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## princessh63

princessh63 said:


> Hi does anyone know how old this Chanel bag is and from what collection/ Thanks for your help!!


 
Sorry the pic isn't great but it's black velvet with embroidery and little encrusted cc's on the bag.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dolledup

Hi ladies! So I have this Chanel, she's my second Chanel bag..I got this as a present from my mom for my 20th birthday. I have no clue what style/year this is though! And it's in a color that I can't really describe! It's kind of a silverish pink(probably can't tell from pictures). Anyway, if any of you know her style and the name of the color, let me know! Thanks!

Ps. This is my first post in Chanel forum! I LOVE all the pictures here. Lovely 













I know I don't have the cleanest bags.. I just love this bag so much and I use it ALL THE TIME!




The side that has a turn lock for the middle"pocket"


----------



## psulion08

I know this bag is vintage but I don't know anything else about it....






The serial number is 2891708. I don't know if that gives any clues as to when this was made.


----------



## Meeky2004

Can someone tell me what style my little vintage find is?

I've been scouring the internet to no avail.  This is my first chanel  I got this vintage baby for an amazing deal  Serial reads 50xxxxx, so I believe it's somewhere from 1997-1999. Measurements run 9.25 x 6 x 2 inch with about a 16 inch drop strap. TIA


----------



## nscwong

dolledup said:


> Hi ladies! So I have this Chanel, she's my second Chanel bag..I got this as a present from my mom for my 20th birthday. I have no clue what style/year this is though! And it's in a color that I can't really describe! It's kind of a silverish pink(probably can't tell from pictures). Anyway, if any of you know her style and the name of the color, let me know! Thanks!
> 
> Ps. This is my first post in Chanel forum! I LOVE all the pictures here. Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't have the cleanest bags.. I just love this bag so much and I use it ALL THE TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side that has a turn lock for the middle"pocket"



It is a two-tone tote probably from 09P.


----------



## nscwong

amyb896 said:


> hi there, I purchased this bag in Septemeber of 2009, but was just wondering if anyone could tell me the actual name of the bag?
> 
> http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g474/amyb896/Chanel/
> 
> Hope the link works, first time i've done it!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



That is a bubble quilt bowler from the Paris-Moscou collection.


----------



## nscwong

LovesPurses said:


> Sorry, what I meant was if anyone can give me any other info on this purse? The year isn't necessary.  I would really really appreciate it. Thanks!



Looks like a vintage and Chanel's bags had no name in the past.


----------



## amyb896

nscwong said:


> That is a bubble quilt bowler from the Paris-Moscou collection.


 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chelsea25

can anyone help me id this chanel bag kim is carrying?? thanks! 

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2010/10/12/kim-kardashian-iris-van-herpen-shoes-fashion/


----------



## I<3Coco

chelsea25 said:


> can anyone help me id this chanel bag kim is carrying?? thanks!
> 
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2010/10/12/kim-kardashian-iris-van-herpen-shoes-fashion/



I'm not sure what the name of it is but think that Saks has a smaller version of the bag if not the bag in black patent leather.  I want to say its from 2008 but I will take a look and let you know.


----------



## scarletambience

Isn't that bag from the 08 Paris-Londres collection?


----------



## I<3Coco

^^I believe you're right.  I just can't remember the name of it but know we have it at the store!  LOL I will have to check.  I have the pic in my phone just not the info.


----------



## SallyC

I'm new to Chanel, having only posted previously in Mulberry, Chloe and Balenciaga.  I have been dreaming of a Chanel bag for ages, and saw the perfect one in Saks last year during a weekend away in NY, but I had totally spent out by then so couldn't afford it!  I am now in a position to buy, and can't help feeling that bag will be the one that got away, because I haven't seen it since, haven't found it by googling it, and I can't find it in your reference library.

The SA wrote down the style of the bag on his card for me, and this is how it was described:

Pochette Classic Cavier Leather (black with silver chain).

Is this a standard style for Chanel, and will it be fairly easy for me to track it down?  Does it go by any other name?  Your help would be so much appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## Mediana

Do you have any more info? Size, shape etc. Do you remember how much it cost?


----------



## sara

Is the bag you are looking for the one below on the right? (The flap below has GHW not SHW.) If it is, the pochette also goes by the name east west flap. Good luck!!


----------



## Mediana

That was the one I thought it would be too, but she she didn't find it in the ref library.


----------



## SallyC

Yes it is definitely the one on the right! Thank you, it's great to see a piccie of it.  It was about $1800 from memory.  OK, so East West Flap - is this something that Chanel stores carry as a classic?  Thanks for your help, much appreciated


----------



## Mediana

SallyC said:


> Yes it is definitely the one on the right! Thank you, it's great to see a piccie of it.  It was about $1800 from memory.  OK, so East West Flap - is this something that Chanel stores carry as a classic?  Thanks for your help, much appreciated



Yes, it's consider a classic. It comes in both lamb and caviar with either gold or silver hardware. Another good thing to know since you're from Europe is that France and some other European countries call it Baguette instead of East/West flap.


----------



## Meeky2004

psulion08 said:


> I know this bag is vintage but I don't know anything else about it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial number is 2891708. I don't know if that gives any clues as to when this was made.



Hey *psulion*, I stumbled across this: http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...0713&caTitle=CHANEL Leather Quilted Flap Hobo

This looks like a version of what you have.  Hope this helps


----------



## jojothee

Please identify collection, name and year if possible


----------



## Miss D.I.

I believe this has been posted before, but it was ID'd as a maxi flap and I really don't think that's what it is...in fact, I 100% don't think so because I have a couple of maxi flap and this is totally different, less structured and the chain strap is different.  Can someone PLEASE correctly ID Kim Kardashian's bag?

THANK YOU!  
http://www.upscalehype.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/08/Kim-K-with-Chanel.png


----------



## JetSetGo!

chelsea25 said:


> can anyone help me id this chanel bag kim is carrying?? thanks!
> 
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2010/10/12/kim-kardashian-iris-van-herpen-shoes-fashion/





I<3Coco said:


> I'm not sure what the name of it is but think that Saks has a smaller version of the bag if not the bag in black patent leather.  I want to say its from 2008 but I will take a look and let you know.



Here is a listing for this bag that includes more pics and the style code

http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/cout...HANEL_Black_Patent_Leather_Structured_Handbag

A39163Y04788

HTH!


----------



## I<3Coco

JetSetGo! said:


> Here is a listing for this bag that includes more pics and the style code
> 
> http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/cout...HANEL_Black_Patent_Leather_Structured_Handbag
> 
> A39163Y04788
> 
> HTH!



Thanks JetSetGo!!  That helps a lot.  I work tomorrow so I will definitely check


----------



## BagLover79

Hello! I just purchased this Chanel and I was hoping that you could help me name it? Thanks so much!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220680851235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## coco5

http://http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=530167chanesac1.jpg
I was given this beautiful vintage bag! could anybody identify it?


----------



## Meltella

can anyone tell me what chanel bag is this? Its similar to GST but the chains are more towards the edge! Too pretty!


----------



## I<3Coco

JetSetGo! said:


> Here is a listing for this bag that includes more pics and the style code
> 
> http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/cout...HANEL_Black_Patent_Leather_Structured_Handbag
> 
> A39163Y04788
> 
> HTH!



Ok I was wrong....the bag that Kim Kardashian was carrying is the larger version of the bag that we have at Saks.  We have the version that is A39162Y04788 and it is $3495.  The company is sold out of the larger version but you might try a reseller if you want the larger version!


----------



## culgal

Does anyone know what bag this is and the price? Is it patent leather? Thanks.


----------



## mimibajiduh

can anyone help me identify this bag? i found it at a local vintage shop, its small but so adorable! i would like to know more about this bag before i purchase it. also if anyone knows how much this bag usually runs for, please tell me.


----------



## wiroons98

Does anyone know what bag this is and the price in europe ?
does it has size 10 and 14 ?

it likes classic but it has removeable rain cover


----------



## theglory

Hi there, was wondering if anyone could help me out with determining the type of leather my bag is.  Is this a lizard Chanel ?  Also it is Made in Italy not France.  Is that usual ?  Many thanks in advance.




http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/B6tqxm3f00NbJnFvCJdQitlqGlbHFdLxnz8S6NyAZPI?feat=directlink


----------



## Dimple

Does anyone know if this bag is from 2005 or 2006? I think it maybe the 2006 red as the 2005 one was more of a fire engine red.

The serial number is 10703093


----------



## LovesPurses

LovesPurses said:


> Hey everyone can someone please help me identify the year and "name" of this Chanel purse so I can find out approximately how much it is worth?
> Thank you!


   Please does any one have any other info on this bag?? Is it lambskin??
I would GREATLY appreciate any info at all on this bag..... PLEASE and THANK YOU!!


----------



## NYCavalier

culgal said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is and the price? Is it patent leather? Thanks.



Looks like the patent leather cells tote from earlier this year... It appeared on gossip girl in a caviar red version.. sorry that is all I remember


----------



## coco5

Is it possible to buy a removable rain cover without having to buy the bag?


----------



## NYCavalier

coco5 said:


> Is it possible to buy a removable rain cover without having to buy the bag?



no


----------



## culgal

NYCavalier said:


> Looks like the patent leather cells tote from earlier this year... It appeared on gossip girl in a caviar red version.. sorry that is all I remember


 
Ah ok, thanks.  I thought it looked like the cells tote but didn't know it came in patent.  I'm guessing both the patent and caviar came out at the same time? I almost bought the caviar at the time but didn't.  Thanks again.


----------



## girlycharlie

Please help... what this the name of this bag and the name of the line? Thank in advance!


----------



## thegraceful1

Dimple said:


> Does anyone know if this bag is from 2005 or 2006? I think it maybe the 2006 red as the 2005 one was more of a fire engine red.
> 
> The serial number is 10703093


I will say 2006 because of the hologram#


----------



## coco5

coco5 said:


> http://http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=530167chanesac1.jpg
> I was given this beautiful vintage bag! could anybody identify it?



ANYBODY?? Please!


----------



## princessag

Hello ladies and gentleman! I was watching Desperate Housewives last night and noticed Eva Longoria's Chanel bag so I'm hoping you can tell me what color and size it is thank you so much in advance!


----------



## NYCavalier

princessag said:


> Hello ladies and gentleman! I was watching Desperate Housewives last night and noticed Eva Longoria's Chanel bag so I'm hoping you can tell me what color and size it is thank you so much in advance!



The bag is from 2001-2001 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/omg-did-you-see-chanel-patent-desperate-housewife-634744-2.html


----------



## nscwong

wiroons98 said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is and the price in europe ?
> does it has size 10 and 14 ?
> 
> it likes classic but it has removeable rain cover



That is Coco Rain from pre-fall this year.  

What do you mean by "size 10 and 14"?


----------



## dr.huni

can any one identify the bag in the background.. thanks!


----------



## gigie100

can someone help me find out more about a wallet.

I saw someone holding a wallet, it's a tri-fold long wallet, looks like the one in the photo (got if off internet, sorry i know it's a fake one but i can't find a better pix so please forgive me), but the color is coral red, and the the double c logo was made of small studs

anyone know the year and price of the wallet? is it still avaliable? (I hope that person wasn't holding a fake, because i really like the wallet)


----------



## I<3Coco

NYCavalier said:


> The bag is from 2001-2001
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/omg-did-you-see-chanel-patent-desperate-housewife-634744-2.html



I hate to disagree NYCavalier but it is from the upcoming cruise 11 line and is the pink (which is actually more peachy) M/L patent classic


----------



## coco5

I<3Coco said:


> I hate to disagree NYCavalier but it is from the upcoming cruise 11 line and is the pink (which is actually more peachy) M/L patent classic



I dont think so. If i read well somebody called DH and they said it was a "vintage find". Its from 2001-2002


----------



## I<3Coco

Hmmm well my mistake then.  I just know that same color is coming out in patent for cruise 11 in the same bag. What good timing on the part of DH!


----------



## pokieste

Help me identify this purse! It's super duper cute!


----------



## laf724

The bag Diane is wearing in these pic - thanks!

http://www.popsugar.com/Pictures-Diane-Kruger-11539039?page=0,0,0#1


----------



## sara09

Could somebody please help me to identify this bracelet (item code and price)? Many thanks in advance!

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/4993763853_d0a852ab3f_b.jpg


----------



## laf724

Pokieste, I think this looks like a reissue pochette.


----------



## pokieste

laf724 said:


> Pokieste, I think this looks like a reissue pochette.


Thanks, do u know by any chance if they sell it? If so, what's the price in euros?


----------



## SeonaLuxury

Can someone please clarify if chanel has made a 2.55 with silver chain with pattern/colour as in image?
Thank you kindly


----------



## SarahRae

Hello ladies!

Can someone please help me identify this flap?

TIA!


----------



## sakurajapan

This is such a coool chanel, is anyone know whats the name?it on auction now in japan..I  am about to bid on it


----------



## the_russian21

Does anyone know what season is this Chanel bag and how I can get my hands on one?  Thank you.
Photo below.

http://www.singer22.com/w042kk3.html


----------



## viciel

I think your best bet is to check out online auction/resale sites, I'm not 100% certain, but this bag's 2 years old I think...check out the Chanel forum on tpf.


----------



## I<3Coco

the_russian21 said:


> Does anyone know what season is this Chanel bag and how I can get my hands on one?  Thank you.
> Photo below.
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/w042kk3.html



I know this bag is sold out pretty much everywhere.  Saks has the smaller version of it though


----------



## coco5

coco5 said:


> http://http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=530167chanesac1.jpg
> i was given this beautiful vintage bag! Could anybody identify it?



up!! Come on!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

coco5 said:


> up!! Come on!!!



vintage bags usually do not have names. Your best bet is to lookup the serial number to see what year it is.


----------



## coco5

NYCavalier said:


> vintage bags usually do not have names. Your best bet is to lookup the serial number to see what year it is.




Its too old to have a serial number!!


----------



## mimibajiduh

mimibajiduh said:


> can anyone help me identify this bag? i found it at a local vintage shop, its small but so adorable! i would like to know more about this bag before i purchase it. also if anyone knows how much this bag usually runs for, please tell me.



anyone?


----------



## lavendor crafts

*Hello,

Can Any one  help me with this Chanel?
Please I need the  name & year
It's a fake one. I want to search for the Authentic.
P.S I couldn't paste the picture, Don't know why!!!???
Please check it from the link below

Thank you!

http://kr.ioffer.com/i/new-band-chanel-pearl-chain-handbag-bag-purse-167471219*


----------



## jqua

Please help me identify my Chanel purse. 
It was like Britt or Drill something!


----------



## sugertippy

hi i found this vintage Chanel and it probably doesnt have a name since its a 3 series but would anyone know how much it cost when it came out? i know its a jumbo quilted lambskin. cheers x

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...mats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## sara09

Bump! Could somebody please help me to identify this Chanel bracelet (item code and price)? Many thanks in advance!

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/4993763853_d0a852ab3f_b.jpg


----------



## toffeenutdesign

Can anyone identify the name of this bag?


----------



## thegraceful1

jqua said:


> Please help me identify my Chanel purse.
> It was like Britt or Drill something!


 
You can check here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/please-post-your-red-chanel-items-here-199808-4.html


----------



## twinmouse

please help me to identify name & year of this bag, thanks^^
serial number: 785XXXX


----------



## lozzaa

Would really appreciate some help with this one please!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....56891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_7079wt_1014


----------



## mimibajiduh

twinmouse said:


> please help me to identify name & year of this bag, thanks^^
> serial number: 785XXXX



i dont know the exact name but the serial number shows that the bag was made 2001 - 2003


----------



## Creammia

Hello Ladies,

I m in luv with Olivia's Red Flap, but the size of the flap does look a bit off to the Maxi or Jumbo...Could this be a vintage flap? Much appreicated for all the help!!

Pics from OP's style thread:


----------



## girlyvintage

Hi experts please help identify this chanel as i have never seen this reissue in this combination before


----------



## I<3Coco

sara09 said:


> Bump! Could somebody please help me to identify this Chanel bracelet (item code and price)? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/4993763853_d0a852ab3f_b.jpg



Its from this season.  I want to say its around $290.  I don't have the style number but you should be able to get it anywhere that carries Chanel.  I know my store has 2!


----------



## sara09

ICoco, many thanks!


----------



## marie-lou

Please help me identify this bag. What season is it from?
Many thanks!!


----------



## marie-lou

I am sorry but I have no idea how the image turned round and can not find how to fix it!


----------



## I<3Coco

No problem Sara!  Good luck!


----------



## babyontheway

This is a reissue accordian style flap.  HTH



girlyvintage said:


> Hi experts please help identify this chanel as i have never seen this reissue in this combination before


----------



## sugertippy

sugertippy said:


> hi i found this vintage Chanel and it probably doesnt have a name since its a 3 series but would anyone know how much it cost when it came out? i know its a jumbo quilted lambskin. cheers x
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...mats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0




anyone at all? any info on this one pls?...cheers x


----------



## Pinkalicious

Creammia said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I m in luv with Olivia's Red Flap, but the size of the flap does look a bit off to the Maxi or Jumbo...Could this be a vintage flap? Much appreicated for all the help!!
> 
> Pics from OP's style thread:



Can anyone identify this red Chanel flap!? Thanks!


----------



## COKONEENEE

COKONEENEE said:


> Hello TPF's,
> 
> I'm currently looking for this tote.  Can someone identify it for me?  Thanks!
> http://www.resurrectionvintage.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/chanel-tote.jpg


-----------------
Bumpity, bump.  Can anyone identify this Chanel?  Thanks in advance


----------



## blythediva

Hi, can someone please help me to identify the model of this Chanel?  Is it real? Does the serial number mean anything? 

I found this on the internet and want to know if this is real. 

Here is the description:
- single flap, single chain
- 1 zippered pocket in side
- comes with dustbag, authenticity card and small coco chanel booklet
- size : 8.5" x 6.5" x 2" 
- this bag is bigger than a small flap but not quite the medium flap

Many thanks!!!


----------



## blythediva

Sorry forgot the attachment


----------



## marie-lou

blythediva said:


> Hi, can someone please help me to identify the model of this Chanel? Is it real? Does the serial number mean anything?
> 
> I found this on the internet and want to know if this is real.
> 
> Here is the description:
> - single flap, single chain
> - 1 zippered pocket in side
> - comes with dustbag, authenticity card and small coco chanel booklet
> - size : 8.5" x 6.5" x 2"
> - this bag is bigger than a small flap but not quite the medium flap
> 
> Many thanks!!!


 If you want to know whether it is real you should post in the authentication forum


----------



## poohbear0930

anyone know which season this bag is from? is it still available in store? 

thanks!


----------



## theekayu

I have just got it from a seondhand shop. What is the style?


----------



## yumixpeach

shop4u said:


> The little heartbag is $2595. It's patent leather and sooooo cute!! I popped into the Soho store and got it last week for a party - Got so many compliments.



hello` what color did you get? You are sooo lucky~!  Do you have any idea where I can still get one? thanks so much!


----------



## poohbear0930

can someone please help me identify this chanel??


----------



## Bentley1

sara09 said:


> Bump! Could somebody please help me to identify this Chanel bracelet (item code and price)? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/4993763853_d0a852ab3f_b.jpg



*Sara09:*

I have the bracelet you're looking for and I love it. I got it back in May, but I still see it all the time at different Chanel locations so you won't have a problem locating one. Here is the code and price:

Code: 00V A37291 Y02009
Color: Z0002/Noir
Price: $285.00

Good luck!


----------



## sara09

Bentley1, many thanks! Actually I just managed to order one!


----------



## munkeebag81

Any info on this bag would be apperciated.  TIA~




here's another pic...

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tiger..._Chanel_Red_Caviar__mint__15_W__dust_bag_incl


----------



## winks

Hi Girls

Does anybody know the name of this wonderful bag? And where can I get it with silver hardware? 
http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lafi8c1dVQ1qdohg2.jpg

Thanks


----------



## yellowdaisy12

theekayu said:


> I have just got it from a seondhand shop. What is the style?



That's a tote from the travel line  Congrats!


----------



## I<3Coco

winks said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this wonderful bag? And where can I get it with silver hardware?
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lafi8c1dVQ1qdohg2.jpg
> 
> Thanks



Looks like  m/l classic lambskin.  You should be able to find it anywhere in silver.


----------



## winks

Sorry Coco, what does m/l mean? sorry I'm a abslout newbie in Chanel.


----------



## I<3Coco

winks said:


> Sorry Coco, what does m/l mean? sorry I'm a abslout newbie in Chanel.



No problem!  Welcome to the wonderful world of Chanel!! Everyone here is super helpful so never be afraid to ask questions.  The Chanel classic bags come in several sizes, and the standard classic bag is commonly referred to around here as a m/l or medium/large because there is also a more rare small version, but the medium/large is the classic size (style number A01112).  Black is always a color for this bag.  While the one in the picture is made of lambskin and you can get it in lambskin, if this is your first Chanel I would recommend caviar.  If you need help distinguishing the bags, the reference area is a good area to start in.  You can also find recommended sales associates under the shopping thread, and helpful hints and tips from all the members.  Good luck!!


----------



## the_russian21

the_russian21 said:


> Does anyone know what season is this Chanel bag and how I can get my hands on one?  Thank you.
> Photo below.
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/w042kk3.html


Can anyone help me identify the name of this bag?  I'm a total newbie to Chanel
thanx1


----------



## jainstein

The style number is
08A A40022 Y05090
Original Retail $2125



munkeebag81 said:


> Any info on this bag would be apperciated.  TIA~
> 
> View attachment 1242630
> 
> 
> here's another pic...
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tiger..._Chanel_Red_Caviar__mint__15_W__dust_bag_incl


----------



## wballoon

My hubby just bought this Chanel piece from the airport duty free and send me the pix over the phone.

Honestly, I have never seen this model.

Can someone please tell me what it is?  He said white paper is wrapping the chain.  So I am only assuming it is WOC...

Thanks!!


----------



## I<3Coco

JetSetGo! said:


> Here is a listing for this bag that includes more pics and the style code
> 
> http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/cout...HANEL_Black_Patent_Leather_Structured_Handbag
> 
> A39163Y04788
> 
> HTH!





the_russian21 said:


> Can anyone help me identify the name of this bag?  I'm a total newbie to Chanel
> thanx1



This bag has been widely discussed before.  It is a bag that is from quite a few  years ago.  It is no longer produced so your best bet is probably going to be places like ebay unfortunately.  The style code is listed above though.


----------



## lovechanelpurse

Is anyone familiar with this Chanel Riding Boot? It is two tone. Brown with black toe. Does anyone know the year or season of its production? Also, do all Chanel boots have the "CC" stitched on them or a cc logo somewhere? I do not think these do. Thanks so much.


----------



## ProfessorLV

Hello TPFers, Anyone have any information on this style limited edition bag that was apparently sold recently on Malleries?  From the hologram number, I'm guessing it was 2005 - 2006?  Anyone know if it was ever available in the States? Did it have a name? Thanks for any information you might have. 

http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-limited-edition-black-leather-quilted-flap-bag-i-27914-s-244.html


----------



## jainstein

It's lucky symbol icon bag. Here are more photos (in silver & gold). HTH! =)
http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-lucky-symbols.html



wballoon said:


> My hubby just bought this Chanel piece from the airport duty free and send me the pix over the phone.
> 
> Honestly, I have never seen this model.
> 
> Can someone please tell me what it is?  He said white paper is wrapping the chain.  So I am only assuming it is WOC...
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## bunnybride

Identify this giant bag! TIA.


----------



## karman

You may want to post here instead: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## bunnybride

Help me identify this bag, cant believe its so huge...TIA!


----------



## choytyn

karman said:


> You may want to post here instead: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html



Hi,

The bag is the overnighter weekender XL. I just got mine from Luxury Malleries. It is a huge bag and fits everything. It's a beauty if you're into big bags....


----------



## sugertippy

hi pls help me identify this...any info is much appreciated cheers! x


----------



## choytyn

bunnybride said:


> Help me identify this bag, cant believe its so huge...TIA!



Hi Bunnybride,

The bag is the overnighter weekender XL. I just got mine from Luxury Malleries. It is a huge bag and fits everything. It's a beauty if you're into big bags....


----------



## bunnybride

thanks choytyn!  its been killing me trying to figure out what this bag is, i've seen it on a few celebs and around at the mall.


----------



## sugertippy

hi pls help me identify this...any info is much appreciated cheers! x
sorry had to repost as i lost the image


----------



## the_russian21

I<3Coco said:


> This bag has been widely discussed before.  It is a bag that is from quite a few  years ago.  It is no longer produced so your best bet is probably going to be places like ebay unfortunately.  The style code is listed above though.


Thank you!


----------



## MNYC

Hi!  Does anyone know the name either of these bags , or where I could find it?  I've been looking for a cross-body; any info is helpful - thank you!!


----------



## nicholle

I've been wanting to get a Reissue Flap but I don't know what size of the bag it is? is it 225 or 226? based on the modelling picture links below.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=134338123281981&set=a.134338006615326.20909.100001173810380


http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab168/mustardyellow/Chanel/?action=view&current=photo24.jpg


----------



## sunbeamy

^^definitely not 225. either 226 or 227.


----------



## sugertippy

hi doesn anyone know what these bags are called? i know they are from the chocolate bar collection. any other info?


----------



## COKONEENEE

http://www.resurrectionvintage.com/b...hanel-tote.jpgresurrectionvintage.com/b...hanel-tote.jpg


----------



## scarletambience

Hi all, I do not have a picture - which is why I thought to ask if any of you know what the Chanel On The Rocks bag look like? Please help. TIA!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Which bag am I wearing in the pic below. I got it at a Saks fashion show event last week and was curious what line it is from?


----------



## I<3Coco

kittenslingerie said:


> Which bag am I wearing in the pic below. I got it at a Saks fashion show event last week and was curious what line it is from?



It is from the 2010 Paris-Shanghi collection.  Considered an icon bag.  It came in both black and the red version that you're wearing with the antique gold hardware.  Hope that helps!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I<3Coco said:


> It is from the 2010 Paris-Shanghi collection.  Considered an icon bag.  It came in both black and the red version that you're wearing with the antique gold hardware.  Hope that helps!!!



Thanks so much! I love the bag, and appreciate the info!


----------



## handbaglover13

Hi- Chanel newbie here. I just picked this up in London, duty free shop. Since it's my first Chanel, I wanted a classic with the gold h/w. Can someone please tell me if this is the classic Jumbo size? And what is the current price of this bag in the US? Thanks so much !
Oh -it's the caviar leather version too


----------



## Nat

Hi, I can't enlarge your picture, but at first glance it looks like the Jumbo to me  

Current prices can be found in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-or-chatting-here-428832-33.html#post17123906


----------



## handbaglover13

Nat said:


> Hi, I can't enlarge your picture, but at first glance it looks like the Jumbo to me
> 
> Current prices can be found in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-or-chatting-here-428832-33.html#post17123906


 
Thanks so much. Yes, I believe it's the jumbo...was curious if I really got a good deal at duty free and I did so I'm a happy camper


----------



## sixela

Hi all I don't have a picture but I really would love to know the name, code &/or retail price of the following bag...


it has double chain but is not long enough to be a crossbody bag
a shoulder bag that came in different sizes
has a round bottom, not square, not rectangle
has two (or more?) leather straps that dangles at the bottom
has a flap
I saw it at the store sometime around Feb of 2010
Please do help if you know what I am talking about... I already looked at the pictures on the reference thread and could not find it. 

Thank you~


----------



## AMJ

This is called "shoulder to shoulder" tote. It comes with 2 sizes - the first pic is large (with leather handle) and the second pic is medium. It was released early this year and only Chanel boutiques ordered it, not department stores. I think it comes with black and white. You can call around but I would say the inventory is very low - especially black. Maybe you like the white one? HTH!




MNYC said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the name either of these bags , or where I could find it? I've been looking for a cross-body; any info is helpful - thank you!!


----------



## thegraceful1

sugertippy said:


> hi doesn anyone know what these bags are called? i know they are from the chocolate bar collection. any other info?


Yes they are chocolate bars design lambskin leather, I just know the black one is from 2001-2003 (around that time) it was also done in red.


----------



## NanamiRyu

scarletambience said:


> Hi all, I do not have a picture - which is why I thought to ask if any of you know what the Chanel On The Rocks bag look like? Please help. TIA!


 
Isn't it the one that's a clutch (or at least something of that size) in black vinyl with gold colored metal circles all over?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Please help me ID this bag: Jumbo flap made with white fabric and has a gold shimmer to it.  It has silver hardware too.  The tag says it's from 2008.


----------



## newbiebagaddict

I believe this is an vintage?Does anyone know around which year is it from?


----------



## MNYC

AMJ said:


> This is called "shoulder to shoulder" tote. It comes with 2 sizes - the first pic is large (with leather handle) and the second pic is medium. It was released early this year and only Chanel boutiques ordered it, not department stores. I think it comes with black and white. You can call around but I would say the inventory is very low - especially black. Maybe you like the white one? HTH!


Thanks!!  I've called around today and no luck so far - but good to know!


----------



## piscescherry

Hello ladies!   Any one could help me with this purse?  It's from 2010 Fall/Winter.   But which collection does this purse belong to?  What is the surface material?  Leather with lace embedded in?

Code: 10A   A01112   Y06906
Color code: 50927 Gold

Thank you so much!


----------



## I<3Coco

piscescherry said:


> Hello ladies!   Any one could help me with this purse?  It's from 2010 Fall/Winter.   But which collection does this purse belong to?  What is the surface material?  Leather with lace embedded in?
> 
> Code: 10A   A01112   Y06906
> Color code: 50927 Gold
> 
> Thank you so much!



I can't remember off hand if its from Act 1 or 2 but I am pretty sure its Act 1 off the top of my head.  It is actually goatskin so its super durable and while it is not lace it almost looks like lace and mimics the feel.  I hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## mychowder

Hi everyone!
Can you help me with the code of this bag. thanks. its not in the chanel website. thanks. 

http://twitpic.com/13i6r5


----------



## sweetzness

Can someone help ID this bag from the show 90210?
TIA!


----------



## jenzhi

Hi guys, any Chanel PATENT Jumbo or Maxi come with GOLD hardware?????
i never seen any, but someone is selling it, so i am not sure whether that bag is a FAKE or original!!   pls help!


----------



## piscescherry

I<3Coco said:


> I can't remember off hand if its from Act 1 or 2 but I am pretty sure its Act 1 off the top of my head.  It is actually goatskin so its super durable and while it is not lace it almost looks like lace and mimics the feel.  I hope that helps somewhat!



Thank a lot.  I went to the boutique on 5th AVE this morning and got this purse.  They said they have only 4 remaining in the U.S. and all of them are in Las Vegas.  But I know there is one and only one in Bergdorf Goodman.  One of the SA at Saks told me Chanel is gonna raise the price by the end of this year AGAIN.


----------



## littlemunchkinx

Hi Ladies, I'm new to Chanel, is jumbo/large the same thing?

Is this large/jumbo?





Is this medium?





Also, are they both light beige/claire beige?
TIA!


----------



## Sparkles60

can someone please confirm that these images are the mini classic flap?  Thank you!!!


----------



## katerynap

I have same in beige, they pop out from time to time on ebay or online consignment stores. It's surprizingly very comfortable, I wore it even messanger style, while out with my daughter. 


sweetzness said:


> Can someone help ID this bag from the show 90210?
> TIA!


----------



## Christine0100

Sparkles60 - Kirsten is wearing the mini flap in lambskin


----------



## thegraceful1

littlemunchkinx said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to Chanel, is jumbo/large the same thing?
> 
> Is this large/jumbo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this medium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are they both light beige/claire beige?
> TIA!


 
#1 pic. maxi flap
#2 pic. jumbo flap

L/M are the same size


----------



## auralisa

hi, sorry if this has already been asked, but would someone be able to ID the Chanel bag that Amanda Bynes is carrying?  if it's currently available and approx what it retails for?  thank you in advance!

http://wholesaleleatherhandbags.net/blog/?p=400


----------



## jainstein

auralisa said:


> hi, sorry if this has already been asked, but would someone be able to ID the Chanel bag that Amanda Bynes is carrying?  if it's currently available and approx what it retails for?  thank you in advance!
> 
> http://wholesaleleatherhandbags.net/blog/?p=400




It's 09 (09P to be specific I think) Maxi and was ~$3,200 then. This particular design of maxi has been discontinued due to its "wing" problem and not available in stores anymore. You might be able to find one on ebay if you check time to time. HTH!


----------



## littlemunchkinx

thegraceful1 said:


> #1 pic. maxi flap
> #2 pic. jumbo flap
> 
> L/M are the same size



Thanks Graceful!


----------



## munkeebag81

It looks like the med. flap but it does not have a back pocket and it only has a single strap.  

Has anyone seen this bag before?  Can someone help id the year and what the retail price was?

TIA


----------



## auralisa

thanks, jainstein!


----------



## auralisa

oh just one more question about this bag http://wholesaleleatherhandbags.net/blog/?p=400.  it looks like lambskin but can someone confirm?  thank you


----------



## munkeebag81

munkeebag81 said:


> It looks like the med. flap but it does not have a back pocket and it only has a single strap.
> 
> Has anyone seen this bag before? Can someone help id the year and what the retail price was?
> 
> TIA


 
here are the pics


----------



## x4x4x4x

ladies~

Do you know anything about this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

was it limited? what year and the price compare to other classic. 
I really like this bag, but never seen it in person. so trying to gather some information. Thanks!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

munkeebag81 said:


> It looks like the med. flap but it does not have a back pocket and it only has a single strap.
> 
> Has anyone seen this bag before?  Can someone help id the year and what the retail price was?
> 
> TIA





munkeebag81 said:


> here are the pics
> 
> 
> View attachment 1251813
> 
> 
> View attachment 1251814
> 
> 
> View attachment 1251815



East/West Flap


----------



## NYCavalier

auralisa said:


> oh just one more question about this bag http://wholesaleleatherhandbags.net/blog/?p=400.  it looks like lambskin but can someone confirm?  thank you



No pebbles --- looks like lambskin to me!


----------



## haha322

hi ladies, 
does Chanel Large Tote in Ultra Soft Lambskin come out in CORAL RED color?


----------



## NYCavalier

haha322 said:


> hi ladies,
> does Chanel Large Tote in Ultra Soft Lambskin come out in CORAL RED color?



You mean this bag? If so, yes, it did come in a coral red color.


----------



## foxyvox

Hey, anyone know how this particular style is called?


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi,

I was in Neiman Marcus today and saw this tote. Does anyone know the style name? Thanks!


----------



## Vienna

Absolutely LOVE!! but I don't know what it is...


----------



## thegraceful1

x4x4x4x said:


> ladies~
> 
> Do you know anything about this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> was it limited? what year and the price compare to other classic.
> I really like this bag, but never seen it in person. so trying to gather some information. Thanks!!!


 
Yes it was a limited edition stripped reissue, from 2008, price $2850


----------



## thegraceful1

Is called Twisted tote, you can find more info. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/new-arrivals-at-bloomingdales-616264.html


----------



## thegraceful1

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in Neiman Marcus today and saw this tote. Does anyone know the style name? Thanks!


 
Check here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/new-arrivals-at-bloomingdales-616264.html


----------



## cheryl9878

Hi!  I love this bag and missed out on it.  Can you tell me if they still make it and what the name of the bag is!  Thanks so much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200539487518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:


----------



## nellia

Hello,
I bought soft flap caviar bag from NM store. It does have small zippered inside packet
with fabric lining. I just notice that it sku numbers written with flamaster on this fabric
lining. it is the same as on the NM tag. I never saw this on Chanel bag before ,
anybody saw this before?


----------



## thegraceful1

cheryl9878 said:


> Hi! I love this bag and missed out on it. Can you tell me if they still make it and what the name of the bag is! Thanks so much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200539487518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:


 
As far as I know is sold out both in beige and black


----------



## cheryl9878

Hi Graceful1,

Do you know what the name of the bag is?  Thanks Cheryl


----------



## thegraceful1

^ I think the bowler is from the Caviar 31 Collection.


----------



## GinGin

i didn't get a very good look at the bag, but it's a squarish shape with a handle long enough to carry on the shoulder.  it was black with pearly looking CC's large on the front.  anyone know what line this would be from?  I remember seeing it, but i can't remember when.  thanks!


----------



## kimmisutralla

Someone had posted this pic earlier asking abt the size but what style is this bag? I have a jumbo flap but it is structured where as this one is less structured, soft and slouchy. I saw Kim Kardashian and her mom Kris Jenner carrying it too in Keeping Up With The Kardashians. Can someone help me ID the style of this pls.

Many TIA!


----------



## Nat

kimmisutralla said:


> Someone had posted this pic earlier asking abt the size but what style is this bag? I have a jumbo flap but it is structured where as this one is less structured, soft and slouchy. I saw Kim Kardashian and her mom Kris Jenner carrying it too in Keeping Up With The Kardashians. Can someone help me ID the style of this pls.
> 
> Many TIA!



Hi, this is the older and slouchier version of the Maxi. The one with the 'wings', LOL. Try a search on Maxi wings and you'll see what I mean  

Lots more pictures of the Maxi can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-photos-of-your-classic-maxi-here-430918.html


----------



## kimmisutralla

Nat said:


> Hi, this is the older and slouchier version of the Maxi. The one with the 'wings', LOL. Try a search on Maxi wings and you'll see what I mean
> 
> Lots more pictures of the Maxi can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-photos-of-your-classic-maxi-here-430918.html




Many Thanks. I love this style. Is it no longer available? Also I noticed some maxi's flaps is straight across and some are curved. Why is this so? And are they diff versions of the maxi? 

Many TIA again!


----------



## Nat

kimmisutralla said:


> Many Thanks. I love this style. Is it no longer available? Also I noticed some maxi's flaps is straight across and some are curved. Why is this so? And are they diff versions of the maxi?
> 
> Many TIA again!



I love this style. Is it no longer available? No, the older style is no longer available at the boutiques. Only on eBay, consignment shops, etc.

Also I noticed some maxi's flaps is straight across and some are curved. Straight flap is old version of Maxi, curved flap is new version of Maxi. See pictures in the reference library http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-photos-of-your-classic-maxi-here-430918.html

And are they diff versions of the maxi? There are 2 versions of the Maxi, old and new style. Why is this so? Because of the so called 'wings' on the old version of the Maxi. Please do a search, there are several existing threads about this


----------



## kimmisutralla

Nat said:


> I love this style. Is it no longer available? No, the older style is no longer available at the boutiques. Only on eBay, consignment shops, etc.
> 
> Also I noticed some maxi's flaps is straight across and some are curved. Straight flap is old version of Maxi, curved flap is new version of Maxi. See pictures in the reference library http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-photos-of-your-classic-maxi-here-430918.html
> 
> And are they diff versions of the maxi? There are 2 versions of the Maxi, old and new style. Why is this so? Because of the so called 'wings' on the old version of the Maxi. Please do a search, there are several existing threads about this



Many Thanks! I actually search for an hour but there were different opinions and information and wasn't sure which is accurate. Thks for clarification. Really appreciate it!


----------



## soxx

Hi,
can someome identify which season is this red camellia embossed walle on chain belongs to? Thks so much!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi again,

I saw this Chanel bag on Ebay - http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Drawstrin...792?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33629f66c0. 

Does anyone know the style name? Thanks!


----------



## chicago.style

I photographed this Chanel for my blog. The leather was textured, like tiny pebbles. Can you ladies tell me what the name of it is? Thanks!


----------



## karman

chicago.style said:


> I photographed this Chanel for my blog. The leather was textured, like tiny pebbles. Can you ladies tell me what the name of it is? Thanks!



That's the caviar classic flap in the medium/large size.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could you please tell me the official name of this bag and when it was released? Many thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I saw this Chanel bag on Ebay - http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Drawstrin...792?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33629f66c0.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name? Thanks!


 
Expandable Bucket Tote.


----------



## thegraceful1

chicago.style said:


> I photographed this Chanel for my blog. The leather was textured, like tiny pebbles. Can you ladies tell me what the name of it is? Thanks!


 Agreed w/Karman


----------



## LVLover86

I was wondering if anyone could help me with the color/color code of this classic flap bag that Lauren Conrad is carrying? TIA!

http://www.chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/lauren-conrad-chanel-255-bag.jpg


http://www.chanelhandbags101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/lauren-conrad-pink-chanel-255-bag.jpg


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone know where I can find a bag with this sequined fabric? Thanks!


----------



## h2obcat

Hello, I'd like to know what this style is called and approx time when it was produced if possible, thanks in advance!


----------



## Encore Closet

Can you tell me the style name of this Chanel and what year it is from.
Thank you!


----------



## kk1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Nk%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
would u tell me what model is this and how much is retail value? thanks


----------



## bbeeccaa

I'm selling my pre-owned/vintage? bags (I assure you ladies, I'm not trying to solicit here so I won't disclose my ebay username) 

I have no clue what the names are (although I know the camel colored one is lambskin) nor what their retail price, season/year are other than it was purchased over a decade ago. I'm strapped for cash please help me ID !! TIA my lovely fellow TPF-ers  



http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v164/shietitzbeckie/?action=view&current=IMG_3214.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v164/shietitzbeckie/?action=view&current=IMG_3214.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fsmg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv164%2Fshietitzbeckie%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_3236.jpg


----------



## mypills22

I think I misplaced a previous message, so let me try here 

Does anyone know what year this bag came out? Thanks for taking the time to check it out!

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...assic-mint-i-32990-s-335.html?images=true#img


----------



## enigmaLV

Can somebody please help me identify the stamps in this purse? Saw a patent flap in Chanel with the same stamp on it. I love it but would like to know if the design of the stamp is seasonal only. TIA


----------



## Craftress

Hi I was over at my friend's house and she had this Chanel bag. Looks very nice. Can anyone tell me what which chanel this is? Model? name? year? etc.


----------



## JeanGranger

Which season is this tote please? And price^^


----------



## sugertippy

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes they are chocolate bars design lambskin leather, I just know the black one is from 2001-2003 (around that time) it was also done in red.



thanks so much!


----------



## sugertippy

hi everyone...does anyone know what these bags are called, from what collection? cheers x


----------



## Live

Can someone tell me the name/collection of this bag I just acquired?  I really love it even though it appears to be from the 2006 fall collection line.  I have the original store tag.  



Thank you


----------



## Laura S.

Mai1981 said:


> Which season is this tote please? And price^^ http://zhoping.com



i also want to know about this chanel tote
thx


----------



## Stephanielea

Help anyone?


----------



## babyontheway

^^^ That is a reissue camera case (large)


----------



## Laura S.

babyontheway said:


> ^^^ That is a reissue camera case (large) http://zhoping.com



ah its very nice
i def will buy 1


----------



## wodlrla

babyontheway said:


> ^^^ That is a reissue camera case (large)



I think it's a medium size... Large one should be longer vertically.


----------



## lolalee

The seller only told me it's a vintage chanel jumbo. I don't know which year and such.
Here are some pictures:

http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/x...hanel jumbo/


----------



## thegraceful1

wodlrla said:


> I think it's a medium size... Large one should be longer vertically.


 
^^^You are right, it is the medium size.


----------



## thegraceful1

Live said:


> Can someone tell me the name/collection of this bag I just acquired? I really love it even though it appears to be from the 2006 fall collection line. I have the original store tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


 
2006 Vintage Ligne.


----------



## thegraceful1

Encore Closet said:


> Can you tell me the style name of this Chanel and what year it is from.
> Thank you!


 
I dont remember the collection's name (I had the small version tote) but it is from 2004-06, it was also released in Beige, Red & Dk. Brown.


----------



## thegraceful1

lolalee said:


> The seller only told me it's a vintage chanel jumbo. I don't know which year and such.
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/x...hanel jumbo/


Please post pictures, the link does not work.


----------



## lolalee

Re-posting with pictures.

The seller only told me it's a vintage chanel jumbo. I don't know which year and such.


----------



## thegraceful1

Mai1981 said:


> Which season is this tote please? And price^^


It came out in late 2009 is the Pearl Obsession Tote. Retail around $3,000


----------



## tiny_but_feisty

Hi, this may seem like a silly post, but I love this Chanel bag seen on Kourtney Kardashian:
http://images.olsen-twins-news.com/...-leather-bag-olsen-twins-news-com-404x594.jpg

I know it's a classic flap, but I don't know the size or exact name. Can anyone help me out? I am about the same height and build as her and would like this classic Chanel to be my first! Can anyone give me the full ID?

Also do they make this style/size with silver hardware?


----------



## JeanGranger

thegraceful1 said:


> It came out in late 2009 is the Pearl Obsession Tote. Retail around $3,000


 
thank u very much. i hope they make a nice tote like this again


----------



## thegraceful1

tiny_but_feisty said:


> Hi, this may seem like a silly post, but I love this Chanel bag seen on Kourtney Kardashian:
> http://images.olsen-twins-news.com/...-leather-bag-olsen-twins-news-com-404x594.jpg
> 
> I know it's a classic flap, but I don't know the size or exact name. Can anyone help me out? I am about the same height and build as her and would like this classic Chanel to be my first! Can anyone give me the full ID?
> 
> Also do they make this *style/size with silver hardware*?


Yes and this is the classic flap in medium/large size


----------



## mincy

Hello, can someone help my find this wallet?






Thanks


----------



## amyc954

Sorry for the bad picture! Can anyone help me with this one?


----------



## tiny_but_feisty

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes and this is the classic flap in medium/large size



Thank you so much!


----------



## tiny_but_feisty

tiny_but_feisty said:


> Hi, this may seem like a silly post, but I love this Chanel bag seen on Kourtney Kardashian:
> http://images.olsen-twins-news.com/...-leather-bag-olsen-twins-news-com-404x594.jpg
> 
> I know it's a classic flap, but I don't know the size or exact name. Can anyone help me out? I am about the same height and build as her and would like this classic Chanel to be my first! Can anyone give me the full ID?
> 
> Also do they make this style/size with silver hardware?



How much is this bag?


----------



## sgstrat

I bought a Chanel bag a few years ago at a Chanel boutique in Florida.  The model number is A01112 Y01295 in black but with beige leather in the intertwined gold/leather strap. All models I have seen have the black leather in the strap.  Is this a limited edition?

Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

amyc954 said:


> Sorry for the bad picture! Can anyone help me with this one?


  '08 Metallic Drill Tote


----------



## sophiac

hi

does anyone have the name for this bag? Code A48015. 

Its a  shoulder flap bag with a leather handle...

thanks


----------



## amyc954

thegraceful1 said:


> '08 Metallic Drill Tote



Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

What size reissue is Kirsten wearing, 228? Is it usually this unstructured?


----------



## heyarnoldy

please help me ID these three chanels.
i know the first two are chanels but i'm not 100% sure of the last one. i saw it on a fashion blog a couple of months ago and vaguely remember it said it was chanel. if not, please point me in the right direction. tia!


----------



## kgrim2007

what is the name of this chanel bag?
http://www.amazon.com/Chanel-Drawstring-Handbag/dp/B000OCDMKY


----------



## thegraceful1

kgrim2007 said:


> what is the name of this chanel bag?
> http://www.amazon.com/Chanel-Drawstring-Handbag/dp/B000OCDMKY


 
FAKE Chanel.


----------



## Jencho

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1262875&d=1291305029

Help me with style number and price of those two.

Thank you


----------



## northXnorthwest

Can someone ID this vintage Chanel? I think it's quite old, possibly 20+ years..anybody, anybody?


----------



## Bamboo_B

Ok, I am a real newbie here.

I just bought this bag at a private sale in Paris. I know that it is part of the "Collection Cambon" but I ignore the year and the model.

Can anyone help me with this?

(Sorry for the very bad quality of the pics)


----------



## stefvilla

Any one have any idea what these shoes are called? They look pretty crazytown lol 
http://www.balharbourshops.com/images/slides/accessories/Womens Accessories/Chanel2.jpg


----------



## rav4ray

Can anyone identify this bag for me please? Circa late 1980s or early 1990s. I know its a Caviar but like to know the actual model and current value.
THanks


----------



## mrschubbs

Hi, i'm new. And i need help to authenticate a chanel bag from ebay. I tried to the "authenticate this" but it's closed. So can i use this one instead?

thanks


----------



## NanamiRyu

mrschubbs said:


> Hi, i'm new. And i need help to authenticate a chanel bag from ebay. I tried to the "authenticate this" but it's closed. So can i use this one instead?
> 
> thanks


 
There's an authentication thread that is currently open at Chanel shopping forum.  Please follow the format stated in the first post of the thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi can someone please identify the style of this chanel.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ymCWjDM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Also if you happen to know season and price that would be great. TIA!


----------



## kkkittyyy

can anyone identify this bag for me?
i just bought it yesterday from HK Chanel with HKD 19,900


----------



## yumixpeach

hello~ I was just wondering what is the name of this bag, the year it came out, and retail price? thank you!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ame=STRK:MERWX:ACTPNL:LNLK:ITM#ht_1754wt_1139


----------



## nscwong

Can anyone identify this pair of earrings please?


----------



## littlemunchkinx

Is this bag beige or light beige? TIA!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

kkkittyyy said:


> can anyone identify this bag for me?
> i just bought it yesterday from HK Chanel with HKD 19,900


 
looks like london-paris expandable flap to me


----------



## Bevyofpurses

rav4ray said:


> Can anyone identify this bag for me please? Circa late 1980s or early 1990s. I know its a Caviar but like to know the actual model and current value.
> THanks
> 
> its the camera case bag black caviar ghw
> do a search on ebay under completed listings,
> hth


its the camera case bag black caviar ghw
do a search on ebay under completed listings,
 hth


----------



## Bevyofpurses

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi can someone please identify the style of this chanel.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ymCWjDM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Also if you happen to know season and price that would be great. TIA!


 
omg id been watching this bag, did u win it?
its vintage, and vintage bags have no designated names

vintage white mini


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Bevyofpurses said:


> omg id been watching this bag, did u win it?
> its vintage, and vintage bags have no designated names
> 
> vintage white mini



yeah I did.... my first Chanel. 

I actually did some research. I guess the closest "name" I can come up with is Classic Linear mini flap.


----------



## lisachang

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie to Chanel. I got this little Chanel from my auntie. Could anyone help identify, if it's authentic. Thank you so much.


----------



## thegraceful1

yumixpeach said:


> hello~ I was just wondering what is the name of this bag, the year it came out, and retail price? thank you!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ame=STRK:MERWX:ACTPNL:LNLK:ITM#ht_1754wt_1139


 
This bowler came out in 2003-04 , sorry, dont know the retail price.


----------



## thegraceful1

Bamboo_B said:


> Ok, I am a real newbie here.
> 
> I just bought this bag at a private sale in Paris. I know that it is part of the "Collection Cambon" but I ignore the year and the model.
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> (Sorry for the very bad quality of the pics)


 
You can check here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-to-read-hologram-634213.html

AND here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...r-cambon-bags-and-accessories-here-44249.html


----------



## sugertippy

hi ive never seen this style before and i think its very pretty. would anyone have any info pls-name or season? thanks in advance! x


----------



## littlemunchkinx

littlemunchkinx said:


> Is this bag beige or light beige? TIA!



Anyone? Is this beige? Is beige and caramel/tan the same colour?


----------



## thegraceful1

^Chanel ref. this to Dk. Beige, but I'm not 100 % sure it is, have you tried to contact the owner?


----------



## DesigningStyle

..


----------



## rav4ray

Thanks! Would you happen to know the value of this?
THanks



Bevyofpurses said:


> its the camera case bag black caviar ghw
> do a search on ebay under completed listings,
> hth


----------



## miabeewee

anyone know what the specific name of this is, what year it came out, anything?  thanks in advance.  

sorry if its a repeat...tried to go through all the old posts but pooped out after a while 

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-cranberry-red-quitled-chain-tote-bag-i-33788-s-209.html


----------



## mesosgiver

http://img31.imageshack.us/i/photoon20101211at2248.jpg/

what model is this? I was also given A01347X01019 as a reference but the chanel website isn't helping.

I need to know what this is i know its about 5 years old; i need to find the prices when it was new. THanks


----------



## thegraceful1

miabeewee said:


> anyone know what the specific name of this is, *what year it came out*, anything? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sorry if its a repeat...tried to go through all the old posts but pooped out after a while
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-cranberry-red-quitled-chain-tote-bag-i-33788-s-209.html


 
2000-2002


----------



## Tilqa

Hello Girls 
I'm new here but I have a very important question about this Chanel jacket below. The seller told me that it's a vintage model from '80 but I'm not sure if it's the real Chanel...
Can you help me to identify? Would be awesome! 






Thank you! 

P.S: Sorry for my english... I'm French


----------



## Tilqa

Oh sorry, I just realized that I asked my question in the bad place... sorry!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

2 Chanels in one week...eek! 

Can someone please identify this bag? It is vintage Series 1 (I believe). Retail cost would be great too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4VLioU8%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Tashi Delek

Can someone help me identify this, please? Thanks!


----------



## Nat

crazzee_shopper said:


> 2 Chanels in one week...eek!
> 
> Can someone please identify this bag? It is vintage Series 1 (I believe). Retail cost would be great too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4VLioU8%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Congratulations on 2 vintage Chanels in one week. Vintage Chanels don't have a name; Chanel didn't name their bags until a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tashi Delek

Tashi Delek said:


> Can someone help me identify this, please? Thanks!



Anyone know the name of this one?


----------



## thegraceful1

^ I have never seen this bag/style nor color, and doubt it's authenticity.


----------



## tiffany1569

I read an article saying that if any seller claim that their Chanel bag is made with lambskin, it's fake. Is that true? Also heard all Chanel bags are made in Italy not France. Can anybody give me more professional insight?


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Ashley Tisdale's Chanel?


----------



## I<3Coco

tiffany1569 said:


> I read an article saying that if any seller claim that their Chanel bag is made with lambskin, it's fake. Is that true? Also heard all Chanel bags are made in Italy not France. Can anybody give me more professional insight?



Well first of all, Chanel does make lambskin bags, and there are some Chanel bags made in France, and some made in Italy, just like a good deal of the small leather goods are made in Spain.  I don't know where the article you read is from but whoever wrote it doesn't know much about Chanel.


----------



## tiffany1569

I<3Coco said:


> Well first of all, Chanel does make lambskin bags, and there are some Chanel bags made in France, and some made in Italy, just like a good deal of the small leather goods are made in Spain.  I don't know where the article you read is from but whoever wrote it doesn't know much about Chanel.



I just Googled "How to spot a fake Chanel". I found at least two articles from different authors saying the same thing. Well, it's odd~ Can you identify this?http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chane...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae9dc199
Thank you~


----------



## lizmarielowe

Heyyy ladies (:
Is this bag a maxi right??
I got told it was a jumbo.. But it looks huge to me!!


----------



## I<3Coco

tiffany1569 said:


> I just Googled "How to spot a fake Chanel". I found at least two articles from different authors saying the same thing. Well, it's odd~ Can you identify this?http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chane...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae9dc199
> Thank you~



This bag is the charm bag from Cruise 2011, but I always hesitate when something from a collection that isn't even 50% shipped yet is listed on ebay saying that its sold out everywhere.


----------



## tiffany1569

I<3Coco said:


> This bag is the charm bag from Cruise 2011, but I always hesitate when something from a collection that isn't even 50% shipped yet is listed on ebay saying that its sold out everywhere.



Can you tell if it's authentic? Don't know if I should bid on it, the seller doesn't accept return~


----------



## Nat

^ All authenticity questions belong in this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## thegraceful1

lizmarielowe said:


> Heyyy ladies (:
> Is this bag a maxi right??
> I got told it was a jumbo.. But it looks huge to me!!


Jumbos are roughly 12 inches long.


----------



## ang2383

can someone please identify this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Amazing-Authent...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e60639d10

is this the timeless CC flap?  thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

can anyone identify the official color of this 6 series chanel caviar flap?


----------



## sandchia

Can i know the name of the bag and the year it was? TKS SO MUCH


----------



## JFLouis

hello, i'm new to the chanel forum.and i'm so curious of this model and the colour.would you please help me identifying this? TIA


----------



## tiffany1569

Do any body know the size o this bag???


----------



## thegraceful1

ang2383 said:


> can someone please identify this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Amazing-Authent...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e60639d10
> 
> is this the timeless CC flap? thanks!


 Yes


----------



## thegraceful1

sandchia said:


> Can i know the name of the bag and *the year* *it was*? TKS SO MUCH


 
Check your hologram sticker # = year was made
_8-digits----
_
_13XXXXXXX series- 2010-2011
_12XXXXXX series - 2008- 2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## sandchia

thegraceful1 said:


> Check your hologram sticker # = year was made
> _8-digits----
> _
> _13XXXXXXX series- 2010-2011
> _12XXXXXX series - 2008- 2009
> 11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
> 10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006
> 
> _7-digits--_
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
> 4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
> 3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
> 2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
> 1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
> 0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


'


hihi.. tks so much.. But any idea of the name of the bag??? sorry for any trouble. tks


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> What size reissue is Kirsten wearing, 228? Is it usually this unstructured?


 

Bump...this was lost among the frenzy.


----------



## Janet Er

hi hi

pls help authenticate this bag - it's not an ebay item:

item: Chanel Vintage Black XL Jumbo Flap Bag
seller: Chanel Touch (Luxury Malleries)
link: http://luxury.malleries.com/item.php?sID=199&iID=33966

tx. hear from you soon.


----------



## eatcookie

Dear all

I'm an absolute noob when it comes to Chanel, even though I love it! Would you lovely people be able to let me know the size, leather and colour of this Chanel?

http://tinypic.com/r/bg3mx/7

Thank-you very much


----------



## papareri

Any one knows the name of this bag? I'm so in luv with it!


----------



## akillian24

Hey All!

Not sure if I even have enough information - but I saw a (very) oversized black Chanel flap-style bag that was almost like a cambon-style soft/fluffy feel - but still quilted. Basically, it looked like a giant, smooshy-snuggly flap bag. Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?  It was at NM, and I can't find it on the Chanel website.


----------



## thegraceful1

eatcookie said:


> Dear all
> 
> I'm an absolute noob when it comes to Chanel, even though I love it! Would you lovely people be able to let me know the size, leather and colour of this Chanel?
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/bg3mx/7
> 
> Thank-you very much


It looks like a medium/large classic lambskin flap in either Taupe or Gray color.


----------



## thegraceful1

papareri said:


> Any one knows the name of this bag? I'm so in luv with it!


 
Large Bubble Quilt Flap


----------



## lillibear

Does anybody know when this came out, what model it is, and what type of leather it is? TIA! The leather looks distressed and soft.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHANEL...item3f04797a7d


----------



## thegraceful1

lillibear said:


> Does anybody know when this came out, what model it is, and what type of leather it is? TIA! The leather looks distressed and soft.
> 
> [URL]http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHANEL...item3f04797a7d[/URL]


2006 Cloudy Bundle

more pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-cloudy-bundle-here-44252.html


----------



## akillian24

akillian24 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Not sure if I even have enough information - but I saw a (very) oversized black Chanel flap-style bag that was almost like a cambon-style soft/fluffy feel - but still quilted. Basically, it looked like a giant, smooshy-snuggly flap bag. Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?  It was at NM, and I can't find it on the Chanel website.



Weee!  I found it. And clearly was lost in it's beauty to notice that it wasn't actually quilted.  The bag is from the Twisted line.   Very, very cool!


----------



## peaceonearth

where do u authenticate ur chanel? i dont see authentication threads anymore?


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## shinymagpie

peaceonearth said:


> where do u authenticate ur chanel? i dont see authentication threads anymore?





thegraceful1 said:


> ^ Here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html




If you are selling rather than buying, pls choose from these ones I'd recommend Etincelerauthentications.com - very experienced reviewers...


----------



## lillibear

thegraceful1 said:


> 2006 Cloudy Bundle
> 
> more pics. here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-cloudy-bundle-here-44252.html


 

thx so much!


----------



## fashionisme

Can someone help me identify this bag, i found it in one of the Chanel sub forums & loved the color.


----------



## Melty_Kiss

I am gonna buy a large nylon coco cocoon this christmas,
 and I was searching on the internet and saw this Red nylon cocoon in large.
But I cant find red nylon cocoon on the chanel website, 
does anyone knows did they really carry this red large nylon tote before?


----------



## peaceonearth

hi thank you for responding
but i meant why the authentication thread (tab) is removed from the web page?


----------



## shinymagpie

peaceonearth said:


> hi thank you for responding
> but i meant why the authentication thread (tab) is removed from the web page?



Here you go.. Chanel thread...


----------



## Bagamind

Hi Chanel lovers,
I saw a bag on someone while I was shopping but didn't manage to take a closer look nor have a photo of it. I can only describe the bag and hopefully someone can help me with that.
This bag is like an enlarged clutch purse with the cc logo on the top closure( just like the classic clutch bag) but bigger. It has the chain with leather woven into ( just like the classic flaps) I alsonsaw a cc charm dangling on the outside of this bag.
I saw this in the quilted black lambskin and the lady was carrying it on one shoulder. 
I love the shape of this bag so muc h but hv no clue with name nor model number of it. Does it ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## Reddomino

Hi 
here is a link of a bag I could die for :

http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/FP_6265935_Duff_Hilary_RIV_14_19.jpg

Can you identify this?
thanks


----------



## NYCavalier

Reddomino said:


> Hi
> here is a link of a bag I could die for :
> 
> http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/FP_6265935_Duff_Hilary_RIV_14_19.jpg
> 
> Can you identify this?
> thanks



In the Mix tote


----------



## pAp3rd0lL

My neighbor has a Chanel Bag which her husband got it for her on her birthday. She doesn't have any clue what is it called and I find it really gorgeous. Is it still available in stores? Can anyone please help Identify this Chanel? TIA!


----------



## Belle de Jour

bumping, hoping someone can help me ID this now...?
would be wonderful, thanks!



Belle de Jour said:


> Is this ring from Chanel and if so when was it released? Baby animal range?
> Or is it a fake?


----------



## BalenciagaCraz

Hi

I am very keen in buying this but would appreciate it if someone can help me to identify if this is authentic.

Item: CHANEL DARK RED WINE HANDBAG BAG CAVIAR LEATHER
Listing number:400115417779
Seller: 88caviar from ebay
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/CHANEL-DARK-...779?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d28bcc2b3
Comments:

Thank you in advance.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Pls. post any authentication questions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


----------



## BalenciagaCraz

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ Pls. post any authentication questions here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html


 
Thank you! Have reposted it. Have a good day


----------



## Dee.

I spotted this bag while on Google, and I've never seen this style before
Please help me identify!

Thank you :]


----------



## I<3Coco

Melty_Kiss said:


> I am gonna buy a large nylon coco cocoon this christmas,
> and I was searching on the internet and saw this Red nylon cocoon in large.
> But I cant find red nylon cocoon on the chanel website,
> does anyone knows did they really carry this red large nylon tote before?



Yes this tote does exist.  A lot of the cocoons are reversible and I believe this one has black quilting on the inside.  That way when you turn it inside out it is black with red around the top as well as the handles.  HTH!


----------



## nscwong

It looks like a Cell tote from last year but the shape and the logo don't look right.  You'd better have it authenticated first.




Dee. said:


> I spotted this bag while on Google, and I've never seen this style before
> Please help me identify!
> 
> Thank you :]


----------



## nscwong

fashionisme said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag, i found it in one of the Chanel sub forums & loved the color.


 That is a fabric jumbo from 10p.  The turn lock is in white plastic.  Looks nice in photo but looks cheap IRL to be honest.


----------



## ang2383

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes



you are awesome =)  thank you!!!


----------



## fellybelly

please help to identify this bag i saw earlier.. i really love it!
however, i'd like to apologize for the tiny pictures... that's the best i could do..
thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

fellybelly said:


> please help to identify this bag i saw earlier.. i really love it!
> however, i'd like to apologize for the tiny pictures... that's the best i could do..
> thanks!



That is the Chanel 3 in the largest size made. Bergdorf Goodman used to have it, but I am not sure if they still do


----------



## fellybelly

NYCavalier said:


> That is the Chanel 3 in the largest size made. Bergdorf Goodman used to have it, but I am not sure if they still do



is that the only name for that bag? it's so tough to find any information on it... oh man 

thanks a lot anyways!


----------



## ^moon^

Just bought this wallet. The receipt does not descibe the wallet in English and I forgot to ask for the model name/number.

May I know what's the name of this wallet and its product code? TIA.


----------



## NYCavalier

fellybelly said:


> is that the only name for that bag? it's so tough to find any information on it... oh man
> 
> thanks a lot anyways!



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/new-chanel-bag-exactly-like-jumbo-3-compartments-614002.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-3-a-611815.html


----------



## lovechanel920

What size is she carrying:


----------



## karman

^ Looks like a jumbo to me


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Hi, can anyone please ID G-Dragon's sunglasses for me?

I think it looks like a 5120 but I'm not sure.

Thanks in advance


----------



## icyleaf

Hi everyone, long time lurker, first-time poster.

I recently purchased this bag and forgot to ask SA about the name of this bag and when it was released.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## G&Smommy

^ I believe it is part of the Timeless CC ligne and was released as part of the Fall 2010 collection.


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> Bump...this was lost among the frenzy.


 
Third time's a charm?   Is this a very unstructured 228 reissue? TIA!


----------



## Reddomino

NYCavalier said:


> In the Mix tote


Hi
can you please explain what do you mean by "in the mix tote"? there is a thread like that?


----------



## saira1214

Reddomino said:


> Hi
> can you please explain what do you mean by "in the mix tote"? there is a thread like that?


 
 That's the name of the style.


----------



## crystal3180

Hello
could you help me to identify this bag please : name, reference and price
thank you


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Hello ladies,

I recently purchased my first Chanel, and am looking for information on it: name of model, year, price, all that stuff. Thank you in advance!


----------



## thegraceful1

crystal3180 said:


> Hello
> could you help me to identify this bag please : name, reference and price
> thank you


 
In The Mix Tote: more info. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/in-the-mix-tote-648964.html


----------



## thegraceful1

MrsMammaGoose said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I recently purchased my first Chanel, and am looking for information on it: name of model, year, price, all that stuff. Thank you in advance!


 
I dont remember the name of this flap but I believe it came out in 2004-2005, and prob. retailed for less than $2,000


----------



## Live

crystal3180 said:


> Hello
> could you help me to identify this bag please : name, reference and price
> thank you


I love this bag...I have to have it!!!!


----------



## CarolynSoe

Hi, can anyone please identify this bag for me? Name, style#, season, price etc. TIA.


----------



## tingting2

Hi girls! I recently purchased a Chanel bag from eBay. Can someone tell me approximately how old is this bag? Here is the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3246wt_922

Also does anyone know the downside of a bag that had been recoloured? According to the seller, this bag was professionally recoloured.


----------



## mjsbeauty

chanel wallet style name and price in usd..

wallet at 3:11 mark its patent and neck to the pearl necklace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7vnUVLwZWg


----------



## Golden Cage

Hi,

I got this Chanel bag from my mother, she got it from my grandmother. What I know for sure is that it is over 20 years old, but I don't know anything else. I cant ask my grandmother anymore cause she died some years ago.. Anyone have an idea about where this bag came from? What year, what name etc?

And does Chanel do reparations for free or do they charge bigtime?


----------



## vanilje

tingting2 said:


> Hi girls! I recently purchased a Chanel bag from eBay. Can someone tell me approximately how old is this bag? Here is the link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3246wt_922
> 
> Also does anyone know the downside of a bag that had been recoloured? According to the seller, this bag was professionally recoloured.


 

Ìt`s from 1996 - 1997


----------



## tingting2

vanilje said:


> Ìt`s from 1996 - 1997


 

Thank you!  Wow a 14 year old bag still looks so new


----------



## bagladyseattle

Could you please tell me what the name for this bag?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/clo/2144858827.html

Thanks!


----------



## rnira

Hello Fab Chanel Ladies!

Will you help me identify what year this Chanel was released and if they still make this color recently?


----------



## CarolynSoe

*rnira* - If I'm not mistaken, it's from 10C collection. It's seasonal, so I don't think boutiques still have it.


----------



## thegraceful1

rnira said:


> Hello Fab Chanel Ladies!
> 
> Will you help me identify what year this Chanel was released and if they still make this color recently?


 
By looking at the hologram number, this flap is from 2003-2004
Every year Chanel will most likely but not always will released a red color shade for their collection.


----------



## juicyfabulous

Anyone know what this bag is called?


----------



## Hautehippiemoon

Hello Chanel lovers,

I just bought my first Red Caviar at NM San Fran last week and I forgot to ask my SA the name/style of the bag... he said it's part of the Fall 2010 collection.
Can someone please help me identify the name of this bag and the name of the red shade?
I saw someone posted the pic of this bag on different threads in this Forum in May 2010... Does it mean that it's actually part of spring/Summer 2010 collection?
The number on the Chanel card is 13702795.

TIA!!!


----------



## rnira

what does 10c collections means?


----------



## rnira

do you all agree with graceful1, chanel experts? 2003-2004?


----------



## I<3Coco

juicyfabulous said:


> Anyone know what this bag is called?



It looks like the On The Road drawstring bag from 11C


----------



## juicyfabulous

I<3Coco said:


> It looks like the On The Road drawstring bag from 11C


 
thank you!


----------



## Nat

rnira said:


> what does 10c collections means?





rnira said:


> do you all agree with graceful1, chanel experts? 2003-2004?



10c stands for 2010 Cruise collection. And yes, I agree with *graceful1*; the 8 series were made in 2003-2004 

More helpful info on codes and serial numbers can be found in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-to-read-chanel-tags-261363.html


----------



## Shopping11

Hello, can someone tell me more about this bag. TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390278396325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## abh93

Anyone know the name of this bag? its the blue/gray one second from bottom 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/young-chanel-lovers-owners-649265.html


----------



## mjsbeauty

its from the fall winter 10/11 pre-collection but whats the name of the bag and have any one on the site bought it

http://handbagcomment.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/ChanelClassicFlapBagwithCamelliasAppliqu.jpg


----------



## BABYY

does anyone know this bag? thanks in advance!

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_le25ppecYO1qcntwzo1_500.png


----------



## G&Smommy

mjsbeauty, it is the patent Tweed Petals flap.  I have it, but haven't used it yet.  Search "Tweed Petals" and you will find an entire thread on this bag.  It came in patent and lambskin and was very popular.

BABYY, the bag you have posted looks like a vintage tote.  I see similar bags on ebay and malleries from time to time.

HTH!


----------



## red3186

Hi there! I just bought this purse and was wondering if someone can tell me what model it is and what year? These are pics I took myself =) Thank you!


http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_2.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_1.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_3.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_51.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_8.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_7.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_9.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_34.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_33.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_35.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_36.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_11.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

red3186 said:


> Hi there! I just bought this purse and was wondering if someone can tell me what model it is and what year? These are pics I took myself =) Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_2.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_1.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_3.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_51.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_8.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_7.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...20110108_9.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_34.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_33.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_35.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_36.jpg
> http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/a...0110108_11.jpg


 
Sorry can't see your pics. but here's the info. for year:

Check your hologram sticker

_8-digits----_
_14XXXXXX series- 2011-_
_13XXXXXX series- 2010-2011_
12XXXXXX series - 2008- 2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## red3186

thegraceful1 said:


> Sorry can't see your pics. but here's the info. for year:
> 
> Check your hologram sticker
> 
> _8-digits----_
> _14XXXXXX series- 2011-_
> _13XXXXXX series- 2010-2011_
> 12XXXXXX series - 2008- 2009
> 11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
> 10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006
> 
> _7-digits--_
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
> 4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
> 3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
> 2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
> 1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
> 0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


 
Thank you for the info =) !! So now I know it's from 1996-1997.. is this the same for their wallets? I just got them authenticated in purseforum earlier and they made my day! 
I am going to try relinking the photos:


----------



## thegraceful1

^it looks like a Vintage Caviar leather bag, Chanel did not had names for older/vintage bags.


----------



## red3186

thegraceful1 said:


> ^it looks like a Vintage Caviar leather bag, Chanel did not had names for older/vintage bags.


 
 Thank you so much! =)


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Ladies....does anyone know this one?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## gibas23

Hi everyone,
does anyone know what is the name of this bag and from what season's collection?
TIA.


----------



## ^moon^

Just bought this wallet. The receipt does not descibe the wallet in English and I forgot to ask for the model name/number.

May I know what's the name of this wallet and its product code? TIA. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## ling0882434

last week i was casually passing by nm chanel when i saw the cutest cashmere caridigan on earth worn by the sa. it's pink i think. with different objects made out of colorful sequins such coin purse, flap, cc logo...all over the sweater. made my jaw dropping just by looking at it. such a collector piece. the sa told me it's from 3 yrs ago. anyone recal saw a sweater like this? any pic?


----------



## rnira

thanks a bunch for your input!


----------



## jmen

I believe tpf'er Calisnoopy bought 2 of the lucky charms cardigan and she would have done a reveal.


----------



## auralisa

anyone know what season this jumbo is from?  and i know it's hard to tell from this picture, but would you say that it's caviar as opposed to lamb?  TIA!


----------



## thegraceful1

auralisa said:


> anyone know what season this jumbo is from? and i know it's hard to tell from this picture, but would you say that it's *caviar* as opposed to lamb? TIA!


Caviar l


----------



## veronica_ling

hi, can someone tell me how much did this retail for and from which season and year? thank you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-Large-Be...161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a622e8191


----------



## mies89

help me identify these 2 chanels, planning to buy one of them but im scared that they re fakes!

sorry if the pics are biiiig













thanks


----------



## pinkiepizel

Hi can someone pls name me this bag and collection its from that Blake Lively is carrying?





thank You!


----------



## auralisa

thegraceful1 said:


> Caviar l



thank you graceful1!  Does anyone know about what season it would be from?


----------



## theteabox

pinkiepizel said:


> Hi can someone pls name me this bag and collection its from that Blake Lively is carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank You!



It is the Just Mademoiselle. Find out more under Chanel Shopping .


----------



## theteabox

It is the large patchwork funny tweed tote from 09


----------



## theteabox

gibas23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> does anyone know what is the name of this bag and from what season's collection?
> TIA.



Hey Tia, posted it wrongly. still new to the forum. But it is the Large Patchwork Funny tweed tote from 09


----------



## aa12

Hi everyone, 
I saw a chanel bag in the boutique at the end of novemeber and I didnt ask the name ( stupid me1) and now I cannot find it anywhere!

If this sounds familiar to anyone please help me find it : ) , Thank you in advance!!

-it came in blue and black leather, had a shine to it, but was not patent
-large zippered middle and two side openings like the pst zip, but much large
-chain handles
-only comes in silver hardware
-was under 3000 dollars 
-it is not the "on the road" bag 

anyone please!!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

auralisa said:


> thank you graceful1! Does anyone know about what season it would be from?


You're welcome, but so you know this is a classic jumbo flap which is a continuous line, the only way you can find out which year/season it is from is by looking at the hologram sticker #'s, hologram#'s equal to the year the handbag was produced.


----------



## aa12

Lindsay_Levin said:


> Ashley Tisdale's Chanel?
> 
> View attachment 1275881




can anyone id this bag and price?


----------



## aa12

does anybody know the name of this bag/how much it cost?


----------



## leatherobsessed

Ohhhhh, I hope someone knows because I really, REALLY, Really like this bag


----------



## aa12

nobody?


----------



## leatherobsessed

Guess not!!

aa12, where did you see this picture?  Was it in a blog?  I'm trying to look for it via google by searching "shoulder bags," "quilted shoulder bags," but nothing comes up that resembles this bag.  At first I thought it had some similarity to a bowling bag, so I tried a search under that as well.

Man, I hope someone out there knows.


----------



## aa12

I saw it a while back in the ashley tisdale thread and I asked there , but no one responding, so I figured I would give it a shot on the chanel forum. It seems fairly recent. 

I havent had any lunch either locating the name


----------



## NanamiRyu

aa12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I saw a chanel bag in the boutique at the end of novemeber and I didnt ask the name ( stupid me1) and now I cannot find it anywhere!
> 
> If this sounds familiar to anyone please help me find it : ) , Thank you in advance!!
> 
> -it came in blue and black leather, had a shine to it, but was not patent
> -large zippered middle and two side openings like the pst zip, but much large
> -chain handles
> -only comes in silver hardware
> -was under 3000 dollars
> -it is not the "on the road" bag
> 
> anyone please!!!!


 
Was it quilted?  And did it have any exterior pockets?


----------



## aa12

i meant luck not lunch!


----------



## aa12

it was not quilted and did not have exterior pockets.


----------



## aa12

aa12 said:


> can anyone id this bag and price?




anybody??


----------



## pinkiepizel

theteabox said:


> It is the Just Mademoiselle. Find out more under Chanel Shopping .



I checked it out after you mentioned it but dont have idea which bag it is exactly or if its been released...


----------



## leatherobsessed

here's a closer look at the bag with no name, thus far:

http://closetcravings.onsugar.com/Ashley-Tisdales-Cream-Faux-Fur-Vest-12553751

I am loving it even more!!! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP aa12 (and me)


----------



## mimichauchau

A friend of mine gave me this bag... it's a little old and worn out but thats okay.... its still a Chanel =) ... maybe I'll send this baby in to the Chanel store to come home looking brand new. 

Can someone help me identify this bag?? When was it made, or when did it come out. I jsut wanted to get an idea of what bag this is and how old it is. TIA ladies!


----------



## altradio1

I am having a hard time identifying the leather, as well as the name of this Chanel bag. At first I thought it was Caviar leather, but upon close inspection the grains appear larger and not uniform, as seen with the caviar. 

*Any ideas???*


----------



## gina8521

Can anyone help identify this bag? Name and price would help a lot, thanks!


----------



## chloegirl

Can anyone identify this CHANEL for me?  Price, color and size would be very helpful.  TIA!


----------



## chloegirl

OOPS!  Photo posted sideways!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

This is a Diagonal Ligne Flap. 



gina8521 said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag? Name and price would help a lot, thanks!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

chloegirl said:


> Can anyone identify this CHANEL for me?  Price, color and size would be very helpful.  TIA!



This is the Chain Around Hobo.  It looks like it's brown from the picture.


----------



## thegraceful1

gina8521 said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag? Name and price would help a lot, thanks!


 
09' Diagonal Accordian Flap, $2200-2500

Edit: Agreed w/ bulletproofsoul


----------



## aa12

leatherobsessed said:


> here's a closer look at the bag with no name, thus far:
> 
> http://closetcravings.onsugar.com/Ashley-Tisdales-Cream-Faux-Fur-Vest-12553751
> 
> I am loving it even more!!! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP aa12 (and me)




I sent it to one of my SA's so hopefully she has some info on it for us!
I guess nobody knows either


----------



## abovo99

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here. I recently bought the Chanel classic flap maxi bag from New York 3rd Avenue Bloomingdales. Since I live in CA, the SA mailed it to me via UPS. I got the bag yesterday. But, when I checked the serial number on the authenticity card and the serial number inside the bag, they are not matched. I called the SA this morning but someone said she is off today. I asked the same person about the issue but she said matching is not necessary. I called Chanel 1800 number and they said they don't know anything about the serial number. Are those serial numbers supposed to match? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

yes its supposed to match, its better to exchange/return the bag


----------



## leatherobsessed

aa12 said:


> I sent it to one of my SA's so hopefully she has some info on it for us!
> I guess nobody knows either



I am going to try to stop by my Chanel store later today to see my SA as well and show her a picture.  I'll post later if I'm able to make it.


----------



## auralisa

thegraceful1 said:


> You're welcome, but so you know this is a classic jumbo flap which is a continuous line, the only way you can find out which year/season it is from is by looking at the hologram sticker #'s, hologram#'s equal to the year the handbag was produced.




ahhh.... thank you again!


----------



## leatherobsessed

aa12 said:


> I sent it to one of my SA's so hopefully she has some info on it for us!
> I guess nobody knows either



Okay I went to my Chanel store today. My SA wasn't there but I showed it to another SA and she didn't really know much about the bag. She said she may have seen it a couple of seasons ago, but not lately.  She didn't know the likelihood of finding it now


----------



## theteabox

I have seen a bag very similar to it, accordian style, With a serial number starting with 6. It was made in 2001. Hope that helps.


----------



## Smoothoprter

mimichauchau said:


> A friend of mine gave me this bag... it's a little old and worn out but thats okay.... its still a Chanel =) ... maybe I'll send this baby in to the Chanel store to come home looking brand new.
> 
> Can someone help me identify this bag?? When was it made, or when did it come out. I jsut wanted to get an idea of what bag this is and how old it is. TIA ladies!


 
What is the serial number?


----------



## aa12

leatherobsessed said:


> Okay I went to my Chanel store today. My SA wasn't there but I showed it to another SA and she didn't really know much about the bag. She said she may have seen it a couple of seasons ago, but not lately.  She didn't know the likelihood of finding it now




Both my sales associates said the same thing. They said they had never seen it before ....I have a feeling it was a boutique exclusive.


----------



## FlipDiver

Hello!  Can anyone identify this bag?  I bought it from eBay and had it authenticated here.  It's a large black, quilted lambskin bag w/GHW, (12" x 8" x 4.4") with double straps, can't be converted to single strap.  There is a flap on both sides of the bag, so it has two main pockets.  There's a large flat interior pocket in one side, and a large zip interior pocket on the other side, with a round gold Cs zipper pull.  Black interior.  Serial number is 4521293.  Does anyone know the style name, season, etc?  Thanks in advance! (Sorry for the pics, taken with my first gen iPhone)


----------



## stylerouge

Does any idea what the style name of the crazy Chanel bag is? Definitely not my fave- but just curious: http://******/gs50oo


----------



## FlipDiver

stylerouge said:


> Does any idea what the style name of the crazy Chanel bag is? Definitely not my fave- but just curious: http://******/gs50oo



From PurseBlog: http://www.purseblog.com/fill-in-the-blank/fill-in-the-blank-this-chanel-bag-is.html

"New year, new categories on PurseBlog! So have some fun and take part in our Fill in the blank post on this Chanel Multicolor Patchwork Bag from Cruise 2010/2011. The bag, priced at $3,400, is sold out at all Chanel boutiques nationwide."


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Lucky you!  This is a coveted bag!  It's the double-faced jumbo classic flap.  Nicole Richie has this bag in red and it's fabulous!  It's from 1996-1997, I believe.  Congrats on your amazing find!



FlipDiver said:


> Hello!  Can anyone identify this bag?  I bought it from eBay and had it authenticated here.  It's a large black, quilted lambskin bag w/GHW, (12" x 8" x 4.4") with double straps, can't be converted to single strap.  There is a flap on both sides of the bag, so it has two main pockets.  There's a large flat interior pocket in one side, and a large zip interior pocket on the other side, with a round gold Cs zipper pull.  Black interior.  Serial number is 4521293.  Does anyone know the style name, season, etc?  Thanks in advance! (Sorry for the pics, taken with my first gen iPhone)


----------



## FlipDiver

bulletproofsoul said:


> Lucky you!  This is a coveted bag!  It's the double-faced jumbo classic flap.  Nicole Richie has this bag in red and it's fabulous!  It's from 1996-1997, I believe.  Congrats on your amazing find!



Ooh thanks so much *bulletproofsoul!*  

Wow 1996 - I was in middle school back then!  I paid about $1600 for it on eBay, pre-owned.  Do you know about how much it originally retailed for?

I just googled a pic of Nicole Richie with hers:


----------



## serene

name please?  and it this part of permanent collection


----------



## thegraceful1

serene said:


> name please?  and it this part of permanent collection


 
It's new, $2600
More info. here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/new-cruise-arrival-from-saks-652174-3.html

and here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/king-of-prussia-spring-trunk-show-655424.html


----------



## mimichauchau

Hi Ladies, 

I posted up the threat but I don't where it went.. so maybe you can help me on here. a friend of mine gave me a chanel bag... it's a little beat up, but I can't complain hehe... soo does anyone know waht kind of bag this is? when it was made... how much it cost.. thanks ladies!!


----------



## theteabox

I have seen a bag similar to this one from 2001. It had a serial number that started with a 6. Hope that helps.


----------



## rezvani

hi girls, any of you know which boots these are? what collection? how old?limited edition??


----------



## ARDENKA

chanel weekend motorcycle boots:

i found this online: http://www.shoesnob.com/2010/08/chanel-weekend-motorcycle-boot.html


----------



## rezvani

thanks so much, but these arent black and the only ones i can find are plain black??


----------



## rezvani

and also they dont have the quilt on the sodes, maybe they are vintage???


----------



## ARDENKA

i think the quilted ones are from Fall 2010. so maybe the ones you are looking at are from 09? lets see what the other tpfer's think.


----------



## ARDENKA

found this: http://myfashionjuice.com/2009/09/15/chanel-shoes-fallwinter-2009-2010/


----------



## rezvani

okay thanks alot for the help


----------



## Ha4ly

Does anyone know how much the jumbo single flap in caviar or lambskin costs? And how hard is it to locate one since the double has been out? Tia!


----------



## njland

I saw this one on ebay.  What model is this?  It is very pretty, isn't it?


----------



## minababe

I looooove chanel bags! I'm totally in love but don't know much about the name of the bags and prices. Please help me !
I loooove Lauren Conrad's chanel purse. what is the name of it? is it the 2.55,jumbo, maxi, flap?
which size is it, cavier or lambskin, please tell me everything what you know about it. and the price would be great too!
thanks a lot!!


























I've found also a video where you can see the chanel purse really good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I581P826D-4&feature=channel


----------



## Beach Bum

I have it.its the IN THE BUSINESS FLAP...just came out.its 2250.00.they r in most stores


----------



## njland

Thanks.


----------



## lizmarielowe

Could you ladies help me with this?
thanksssss


----------



## wetbandit42

Sorry if this one has already posted. Can anyone tell me what size this classic flap is? (It is a classic flap/2.55, right?) Also, what is the name of the color? Thanks!!

eburberryhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/lauren-conrad-pink-chanel-255-bag.jpg


----------



## bulletproofsoul

This is a caviar jumbo classic flap.  




minababe said:


> I looooove chanel bags! I'm totally in love but don't know much about the name of the bags and prices. Please help me !
> I loooove Lauren Conrad's chanel purse. what is the name of it? is it the 2.55,jumbo, maxi, flap?
> which size is it, cavier or lambskin, please tell me everything what you know about it. and the price would be great too!
> thanks a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found also a video where you can see the chanel purse really good.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I581P826D-4&feature=channel


----------



## bulletproofsoul

lizmarielowe said:


> Could you ladies help me with this?
> thanksssss



This is a fuchsia lambskin maxi classic flap.


----------



## jelita78

can u believe it, that i actually dropped my jaw at the sight of this!
and said to the SA, "what have you done?"
and she replied "oh no, it's purposely made like that"
bwahahhaha

anyway, she can't exactly remembered what it's called, is it white lambskin with ink? 
i'm curious to know the name..
help me out, please..
thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

minababe said:


> I looooove chanel bags! I'm totally in love but don't know much about the name of the bags and prices. Please help me !
> I loooove Lauren Conrad's chanel purse. what is the name of it? is it the 2.55,jumbo, maxi, flap?
> which size is it, cavier or lambskin, please tell me everything what you know about it. and the price would be great too!
> thanks a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found also a video where you can see the chanel purse really good.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I581P826D-4&feature=channel



Caviar Jumbo Gold Hardware. Laurens is a single flap which retails for $3500 now. Her same bag, w/ the new double flap is $3700.


----------



## rnira

Hello! Could you please ID this purse for me, does it come with other sizes and what year it was released? Thanks!


----------



## wetbandit42

Hmm, the pics in my other post didn't show up - trying this again.

Sorry if this one has already posted. Can anyone tell me what size this  classic flap is? (It is a classic flap, right?) Also, what is the  name of the color? Thanks!!


----------



## kh9079

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260717830627&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

hi can someone help me with this one? thanks!!


----------



## kh9079

sorry that link didnt come out right.. it's ebay item Item number: 260717830627  thanks!!


----------



## kh9079

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...on3ZNxs%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## thegraceful1

^LAX Tote


----------



## serene

what kind of bag is this? does anyone have one here?  hope they could put some photos of the inside..


----------



## minababe

Does anyone know the name of this little beauty?


----------



## Nikkijem

item 270694585987
Please advise - crazy for Timeless clutch - but all black ones look a bit Chinese to me


http://www.lhw.com/OfferPage.aspx?id=241&ext=Gglrem0111&mkwid=cioDRiCvE


----------



## Aimee3401

Hi can someone tell me what is the name of the bag Bar Raefeli carries in the celeb photos post # 3973. Thanks!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Aimee3401 said:


> Hi can someone tell me what is the name of the bag Bar Raefeli carries in the celeb photos post # 3973. Thanks!!



Coco Cocoon tote


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Nikkijem said:


> item 270694585987
> Please advise - crazy for Timeless clutch - but all black ones look a bit Chinese to me
> 
> 
> http://www.lhw.com/OfferPage.aspx?id=241&ext=Gglrem0111&mkwid=cioDRiCvE



I'm confused here, that link you posted has nothing to do with Chanel.

I don't understand the reference to looking "Chinese" (????)

The item number you listed goes to an ebay auction, and you seem to know it's a Timeless Clutch, so are you asking for an authentication?  If so, you are not posting in the correct thread.  You would need to post here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html

HTH


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Without seeing any other photos, this looks to be a vintage variation of the classic flap or WOC.  It probably doesn't have an actual "name".  It's cute!



minababe said:


> Does anyone know the name of this little beauty?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

serene said:


> what kind of bag is this? does anyone have one here?  hope they could put some photos of the inside..



This looks like an older small classic flap.


----------



## crazeeforbags

Hi, Can anyone please let me know the name for this bag? 
Here's the ebay link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280618902917&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## minababe

bulletproofsoul said:


> Without seeing any other photos, this looks to be a vintage variation of the classic flap or WOC.  It probably doesn't have an actual "name".  It's cute!



I'm sry. here are 3 other pics of the that little bag.
















what are you thinking now?


----------



## minababe

I have another bag that need an ID, please. do you know the name, the price and if its still available at the stores?

thank you so much!


----------



## Aimee3401

bulletproofsoul said:


> Coco Cocoon tote



Thank you!!


----------



## I<3Coco

minababe said:


> I have another bag that need an ID, please. do you know the name, the price and if its still available at the stores?
> 
> thank you so much!



Medallion tote.  Word is that the style has been discontinued, but some stores might still have it available.  HTH!


----------



## rnira

*Please ID* 

Hello! Could you please ID this purse for me, does it come with other sizes and what year it was released? Thanks! 


Attached Thumbnails


----------



## hippy

Hi! Could you kindly help me identify the bag that Courtney Cox is carrying in the celebrities & Chanel thread post 3953? Is this still available in store? Thanks!


----------



## mmarliem

Can someone help ID the Model and Year of this bag??? I can't seem to find it anywhere.  The closes match I found so far is similar to the Chanel classic accordion shoulder flap. Thanks!


----------



## mugly

minababe said:


> Does anyone know the name of this little beauty?



Hi!

I was browsing this thread when I saw this bag and I'm like OMG it looks just like my bag!

I got this one from a 2nd hand store as a treat (my first ever Chanel!) and was wondering if anyone could ID this one? 










Thanks!


----------



## kh9079

thegraceful1 said:


> ^LAX Tote


 Thanks!!!


----------



## kimle888

Do you know what this bag call? any ideas on the price?


----------



## sulkytan

Hi there, can someone kindly advise please?

I'm looking for the Classic Flap in Tan (Jumbo) for my mother's birthday, but I understand it's a past season colour. Does anyone know whether its from real long-ago-seasons, or perhaps just from 2010? Will it still be possible to find in certain stores?

Thanks!


----------



## vcc711

I need help identifying this bag. I acquired it from a relative a few years ago but I have no idea which model this is or when it was made. For some reason there's no tags on the inside so I have no way of looking up if it is even authentic. I have no doubt that it is real lambskin because I know my leathers. Please take a look at the photos and see if you can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## AverageHuman

hi!
im new to chanel,can someone authenticate this?
http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/c56799410?u=aping0730

thanks a lot!!


----------



## chielee

does any one knows what's the name of this bag? ive seen this before but not in lambskin, one ive seen is in caviar. this one is lambskin. please please 

luxurybags4less.multiply.com/photos/album/22#photo=1


----------



## chielee

http://luxurybags4less.multiply.com/photos/album/22#photo=1


sorry here'S the link of the picture


----------



## chielee

mugly said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was browsing this thread when I saw this bag and I'm like OMG it looks just like my bag!
> 
> I got this one from a 2nd hand store as a treat (my first ever Chanel!) and was wondering if anyone could ID this one?
> 
> View attachment 1306751
> 
> 
> View attachment 1306752
> 
> 
> View attachment 1306753
> 
> 
> Thanks!





correct me if im wrong but i think this is the Chanel MATTRASSE


----------



## chielee

its the chanel mattrasse


----------



## chielee

minababe said:


> I'm sry. here are 3 other pics of the that little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you thinking now?



i just bought this kind of bag last month and i think it is called MATTRASSE


----------



## jmcadon

Can someone tell me the name of this and the approximate year? TIA


----------



## mugly

chielee said:


> correct me if im wrong but i think this is the Chanel MATTRASSE



thanks for the ID! you got one too? how are you enjoying it? i find it hard to use as a day bag though cos i'm so used to bringing lotsa stuff in my bags when i go out!


----------



## thegraceful1

jmcadon said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this and the approximate year? TIA


 
'08 Modern Chain Ligne


----------



## jmcadon

thegraceful1 said:


> '08 Modern Chain Ligne


Thank you! Is this the one that was recalled?  It does have the resin chain.


----------



## thegraceful1

jmcadon said:


> Thank you! Is this the one that was recalled? It does have the resin chain.


Yes to both questions, but it was also re-done.


----------



## Jmuy

please identify this bag

name? when was the release? retail?

exterior info
-about 6x5x2 in deminsion (just winging it)
-patent leather chocolate bar quilting (non-bubbly)
-chain linked with leather lace through the holes

interior info
-leather tag that reads "chanel made in france"
-bottom left leather tag with serial number + 2 chanel logo covered in plastic with a breakable sticker behind it
-zipper reads chanel on one side and the double morrie C's on the other 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fige

Girls, are you able to help me out with this one?


----------



## rei35

Does anyone know what it is called and how much it is??

bottom left in this picture http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1074757&d=1271295191

same design as GST but it looks much smaller. I have GST and it's super bulky on me (only 5 feet) and regret buying it not PST...


----------



## I<3Coco

rei35 said:


> Does anyone know what it is called and how much it is??
> 
> bottom left in this picture http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1074757&d=1271295191
> 
> same design as GST but it looks much smaller. I have GST and it's super bulky on me (only 5 feet) and regret buying it not PST...



It looks like the GST to me.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ I think she means PTT (Petite Timeless Tote) smaller than GST.


----------



## Virginiamb

Hello, can anyone go on malleries luxeries and click on handbags new arrivals and look at this grey Chanel Lady chain hobo bag and tell me what you think. I am concerned about the Chanel on the front of bag with a broken looking A. Never seen a real chanel look like this.  The seller is Bella


----------



## eliot

I found this bag in another thread for the In the Business flap, but this looks a bit different, can you tell me the name?


----------



## ypph

eliot said:


> I found this bag in another thread for the In the Business flap, but this looks a bit different, can you tell me the name?


 
This isn't the ITB flap, this is the Maxi flap which was released in 2009 i think. Not 100% sure of the year of release but its a softer leather with the larger CC's as opposed to the structured flap and smaller CC's that we have today. HTH


----------



## Nat

Virginiamb said:


> Hello, can anyone go on malleries luxeries and click on handbags new arrivals and look at this grey Chanel Lady chain hobo bag and tell me what you think. I am concerned about the Chanel on the front of bag with a broken looking A. Never seen a real chanel look like this.  The seller is Bella



Hi, this is the ID thread, not the authentication thread. Authenticity questions should be posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html


----------



## kateprincess

does anyone know wat's the name of this bag? thanks!


----------



## fige

fige said:


> Girls, are you able to help me out with this one?




Oooohh, I found it! It was part of the 2009 edgy collection 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/new-chanel-edgy-collection-450538.html


----------



## iglo0906

http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-...ot-classic-double-flap-bag-i-35258-s-259.html


----------



## Stella0925

can anyone tell me more abt this chanel woc? thanks


----------



## njland

What is the name of this bag?  Thanks.


----------



## babyontheway

It looks like the twisted tote- I believe it is from 2009


----------



## pongpongchik

Hi guys, what is the SIZE of this bag? 

i3.iofferphoto.com/img/item/340/134/86/chanel_luxe.jpg
sarahfashion.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Chanel-255Purse.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## pongpongchik

Sorry, here's the picture again. Hopefully it works this time.








pongpongchik said:


> Hi guys, what is the SIZE of this bag?
> 
> i3.iofferphoto.com/img/item/340/134/86/chanel_luxe.jpg
> sarahfashion.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Chanel-255Purse.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Does anybody know this bag?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies!! I am a total newbie to Chanel and would love more info, pics, modeling pics etc on this bag...

I cannot find any using the name 'In and Out Tote' is there another name I should be searching for? Any links or hints would be fab... thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

pongpongchik said:


> Sorry, here's the picture again. Hopefully it works this time.


 
This is the smallest size.
Check post # 9
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-luxe-ligne-bag-44178.html


----------



## thegraceful1

BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies!! I am a total newbie to Chanel and would love more info, pics, modeling pics etc on this bag...
> 
> I cannot find any using the name 'In and Out Tote' is there another name I should be searching for? Any links or hints would be fab... thanks!
> 
> annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2010/july_2010/ch_c0628_02/front_7/309134-1-eng-US/front_7_reference.jpg


 
type: in and out, and go back to 2008, you'll find the in & out flap ( i didnt see any totes just large flaps) with some pics. HTH


----------



## cookie925

Does anyone have any information on this bag? 

http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-...ot-handbag-i-34799-s-255.html?images=true#img


----------



## BellaShoes

thegraceful1 said:


> type: in and out, and go back to 2008, you'll find the in & out flap ( i didnt see any totes just large flaps) with some pics. HTH



Thank you SO much. AFF's has it listed as an In and Out Hobo but since I could not find any info, I thought perhaps there was a different name... I just started my layaway, mine in 30 days!


----------



## susieserb

Is this this a Chanel jacket that Khloe is wearing?  There is quilting on the shoulder which makes me think it is.  EXPERTS opine if you please????


----------



## BellaShoes

thegraceful1 said:


> type: in and out, and go back to 2008, you'll find the in & out flap ( i didnt see any totes just large flaps) with some pics. HTH



You wouldn't happen to know which sub forum or links?


----------



## BellaShoes

Never mind, did the fancy new highlight and search function... found a ton!


----------



## peace911_1

I doubt it, just because of the hot pink lining. Doesn't look like a Chanel to me..


----------



## susieserb

I've had an SA say the same thing, THX's!


----------



## luvchnl

http://www.express.com/minus-the-le...=*&Mppg=0&pubname=ShopStyle.com&pubID=k108283

Looks cute & what a great price.


----------



## luvchnl

Whitney Port wearing them same jacket.
More pics of Khloe.
I wonder if this jacket is Leather or Pleather.  I can't see it being Leather at that price.  It's not Chanel, but it's cute nonetheless.


----------



## PrairieDawn

Hello everyone,

I need some help identifying this bag. The image I have is of a replica (sorry) but I am trying to find the name of the authentic bag (if there is one). My sister really wants a bag like this one and I said I would try to find it for her. 

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1429/4731562413_959f405ac2_b.jpg

Thank you in advance and again my apologies at posting a replica but it's the only image she gave me. 

PD


----------



## jessdressed

It's pleather but very cute


----------



## susieserb

Yikes who would have known (well certainly not me, LOL).  I even stalked Khloe's FB and blog with questions (naturally to no avail) but you gals ROCK!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

luvchnl said:


> Whitney Port wearing them same jacket.
> More pics of Khloe.
> I wonder if this jacket is Leather or Pleather.  I can't see it being Leather at that price.  It's not Chanel, but it's cute nonetheless.



BTW doesn't Khloe look allot like her mother Chris in these photos?


----------



## thegraceful1

PrairieDawn said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some help identifying this bag. The image I have is of a replica (sorry) but I am trying to find the name of the authentic bag (if there is one). My sister really wants a bag like this one and I said I would try to find it for her.
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1429/4731562413_959f405ac2_b.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance and again my apologies at posting a replica but it's the only image she gave me.
> 
> PD


Chanel doesnt make a style like that..sorry, but if you check our Chanel reference library, perhaps you'll find pics. of a bag that your sister might like.


----------



## chicago.style

I had a commenter tell me this bag is fake. I'm 99% certain it's real because I know the woman who owns it is very wealthy. Can anyone verify for me?


----------



## sjunky13

chicago.style said:


> I had a commenter tell me this bag is fake. I'm 99% certain it's real because I know the woman who owns it is very wealthy. Can anyone verify for me?


 The bag is real and is called the Nature flap. It is a cross body style and very very large.


----------



## chicago.style

^Thanks. I have this anonymous commenter who keeps embarrassing him/herself by stating that the bags I post are fake or the facts are wrong.

Anyone can hide behind the cloak of anonymity on the internet...


----------



## luvchnl

susieserb said:


> BTW doesn't Khloe look allot like her mother Chris in these photos?



Yes, must be the makeup


----------



## Vienna

Really would love to know what Chanel JWOW is carrying! Thanks so much!


----------



## brunettetiger

omg I think she is wearing the Express jacket!


----------



## susieserb

:devil:


----------



## okalen72

I have just this bag at Berdgoff Goodman, they call it Over The Weekend Tote I am sending you an image check if that's the one. I am selling it because I don't travel a lot, and it is too big just to use it for every day. Original price $3500.00 image is attached



leeleeleep said:


> Hi Folks! I am hoping someone can help me. I travel a lot for work, and boarding the plane last week was a woman wearing a very, very large Chanel hobo style bag-it was definitely oversized with a chain strap; the interlocked c's appeared to be smaller and down near the bottom/side of the rounded bag. The leather appeared to have ridges horizontally-wavy ridges of leather. I hope I am describing it accurately.
> 
> I literally wanted to go find her and get a style number, but regretably I restrained myself. Now I am obsessed with finding this bag. I have never seen it, so it may be a fake-but I am exploring all avenues in case it is not and a resident Chanel-lover here recognizes the description.
> 
> Thx!!!! Lisa


----------



## kobi0279

hi, can you please aithenticate thia chanel bag. thank you so much
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:SG:1123#ht_3899wt_1125


----------



## BellaShoes

kobi0279 said:


> hi, can you please aithenticate thia chanel bag. thank you so much
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:SG:1123#ht_3899wt_1125



Welcome to tPF *kobi*, all authentication questions belong here. It is a Chanel authentication thread versus this thread which is for 'identification' of styles.


----------



## okalen72

Please help identify this bag, what year model name and the actual size

Thank you


----------



## Rimishi

Am I allowed to ask for an identification of chanel jewelry? or just bags?
Im really curious to what this pearl necklace is and the pricing?


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Does anybody know this bag?



Shameless bump. :shame:


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Does anybody know this bag?



Shameless bump. :shame:


----------



## PrairieDawn

thegraceful1 said:


> Chanel doesnt make a style like that..sorry, but if you check our Chanel reference library, perhaps you'll find pics. of a bag that your sister might like.



I just told my sister, she was pretty bummed but I followed your suggestion and she is now checking the library. Thanks


----------



## blythediva

I saw an ad that someone is selling this bag for $2000 USD.  I am trying to find more details about it but there is nothing I can find from google.

The seller just called it "chanel chain clutch in Fushia pink"

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## littlebonbon

hi, does anyone know what is the Blue Patent bag in the picture?

It's a very small bag, a bit bigger than the halfmoon WOC (see how it compares to my timeless clutch). Can be worn cross body ... and there's not pocket at the back.


----------



## amytude

I need help with the name or even collection for a bag.  I can't find a pic of it, but will try to describe it.  I found it in saks last week and it is a black drawstring bucket bag (no chain).  Looks like the leather (probably not lamb) has been coated with something to protect it.  Had feet on the bottom.  FYI, I did numerous board searches, google image searches, and ebay.  I looked on chanel's site, too.  Any ideas for me?


----------



## onceuponachanel

Does anyone by any chance know the style name, collection, or year this bag is from? Thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

onceuponachanel said:


> Does anyone by any chance know the style name, collection, or year this bag is from? Thanks!



On the road flap... looks like the larger size.. I think it was part of the 10P collection. HTH!


----------



## onceuponachanel

Thanks so much I really appreciate it!!


----------



## thegraceful1

blythediva said:


> I saw an ad that someone is selling this bag for $2000 USD. I am trying to find more details about it but there is nothing I can find from google.
> 
> The seller just called it "chanel chain clutch in Fushia pink"
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.


 
WOC = wallet on a chain


----------



## I<3Coco

onceuponachanel said:


> Does anyone by any chance know the style name, collection, or year this bag is from? Thanks!



Its also back as part of 11C.  I've seen it in dark blue, white, and black.


----------



## I<3Coco

amytude said:


> I need help with the name or even collection for a bag.  I can't find a pic of it, but will try to describe it.  I found it in saks last week and it is a black drawstring bucket bag (no chain).  Looks like the leather (probably not lamb) has been coated with something to protect it.  Had feet on the bottom.  FYI, I did numerous board searches, google image searches, and ebay.  I looked on chanel's site, too.  Any ideas for me?



It sounds to me like the On the Road collection from 11C.  Look at the picture below your post....did it look like the same kind of leather only as a drawstring bucket bag with one strap, and only silver CCs dangling from the end of the drawstring?  If so it should be from the aforementioned collection and retails for $2250.  HTH!


----------



## iseebearbears

Hello guys,

I just bought a bag from a well known consignment shop and can't help but wonder the full style name and color of it. For some reason I am unable to upload any photos at all which makes it much harder to describe. I know that it is the medium classic double flap bag in patent leather but the color is a bit darker than bordeaux, more like red wine or a red plum color. The hardware is in a matte silver and the interior lining is in the same color as the exterior. The serial number is 12206506. I'd appreciate it if anyone can help tell me what year/season it was from. Also, the original price (not the price sold in boutiques now, I know prices have gone up) of it if possible. Thanks in advance =]


----------



## oneswtlove

Ladies! I was shopping around the other day and I passed by a small boutique and suddenly something caught my eye, a shelf of Chanel bags! I ran in to take a peek and I saw this beautyyy! 








I've been searching around TPF and haven't found anything like this, so if anyone can help me identify the name and pricing of this bag I'd be _eternally_ grateful! I'm planning to buy my first Chanel bag this year and I think I've found the one! I'm hoping that this bag is still on the market and not from many seasons past. Thanks all ! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## savvysgirl

Hello!

Totally new to Chanel! Would someone kindly help me with this bag please? I have it on hold at the moment but i just wondered its name is, official colour or what year it might be from? 

TIA


----------



## cocosapphire

It looks like the Sharpei Tote from a few years ago. Check the Chanel Reference Library thread for more information.


----------



## button_Princess

Hello there!

I have been a lurker for a while and this is my first post!

Does anyone know any details about this style of bag? the last four didgits of the serial number are 4649

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Button x


----------



## cocosapphire

oneswtlove said:


> Ladies! I was shopping around the other day and I passed by a small boutique and suddenly something caught my eye, a shelf of Chanel bags! I ran in to take a peek and I saw this beautyyy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been searching around TPF and haven't found anything like this, so if anyone can help me identify the name and pricing of this bag I'd be _eternally_ grateful! I'm planning to buy my first Chanel bag this year and I think I've found the one! I'm hoping that this bag is still on the market and not from many seasons past. Thanks all ! Crossing my fingers!


 

*oneswtlove - -* It looks like the Sharpei tote from a few years ago. Check the Chanel Reference Library thread for more information.


----------



## asiazoe86

Could someone authenticate this chanel backpack for me please?
i've bought it on ebay.it and it was arrived yesterday to me!
i'd like to be sure about his authenticity..

this is the link of the auction:

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280621880940&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks a lot 
kind regards
giada


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Can anyone please help me identify the style name or collection of this bag? I just cant seem to find it anywhere. Thank you so so much!


----------



## iwantahermes

anyone know what this bag is called, how old etc?
ebay no: 260729625233 










Here's the link:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260729625233&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT
thanks


----------



## Mimster

Not sure of the exact name but it is a bucket (seau) style. From the serial number looks like it was from 1989-1991.


----------



## designerdreams

Can someone help me identify this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2795-Chanel-Bla...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b6d07980

Thanks


----------



## Etincelle

Hi everyone!

A friend of mine has this bag and would like to know the style and year it is from, could anyone help? I'm not sure if it is the right place to post this thread so sorry if it's not but I didn't know where else to post it...

Here are the pics!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thank you!


----------



## kobi0279

tanx so much belleshoes


----------



## tty0823

I would like to know the style, price and year it is from, could anyone help?THX IN ADVANCE.


----------



## spoiledbrat

is this ebay seller legit? can someone help me...  thanks! 

http://myworld.ebay.com/mikutoriri/


----------



## thegraceful1

Etincelle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> A friend of mine has this bag and would like to know the style and year it is from, could anyone help? I'm not sure if it is the right place to post this thread so sorry if it's not but I didn't know where else to post it...
> 
> Here are the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> http://img152.imageshack.us/i/cc1l.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> http://img26.imageshack.us/i/cc2k.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Thank you!


 
Is from 2002, more info here:
http://img26.imageshack.us/i/cc2k.jpg/
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/found-mary-kate-ashley-olsen-vintage-chanel-hobo-156371.htmlhttp://img26.imageshack.us/i/cc2k.jpg/


----------



## morleyboy

Hi ladies! Haven't posted on here in a while. Hope everyone is well!

I know the pictures are very poor quality on this ebay listing, but can anyone tell me if they feel it is authentic! I have wanted a plain caviar Chanel backpack for a while as I am a guy!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LADIES-CHANEL...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7089415982690612968

Thanks in advance,

Timothy


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Authentication questions should be posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html


----------



## Etincelle

thegraceful1 said:


> Is from 2002, more info here:
> http://img26.imageshack.us/i/cc2k.jpg/
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/found-mary-kate-ashley-olsen-vintage-chanel-hobo-156371.htmlhttp://img26.imageshack.us/i/cc2k.jpg/



Thank you so much!


----------



## humpybunny

Hey can anyone identify Nicole Richie's bag. Is it a jumbo/maxi? It looks like lambskin


----------



## thegraceful1

^Nicole's bag is a vintage flap.


----------



## humpybunny

I kind of figured it was vintage, but is it a jumbo/maxi?


----------



## jessdressed

^^ I believe it's called the Jumbo XL which is equivalent to today's Maxi


----------



## gratefull

Hi, can anyone help me identify this Chanel that Rachel Bilson is wearing?
Not even sure it's really a Chanel.  ??

Thank you in advance!!

http://craftpaca.com/images/littlesightings/rachel1.jpg
(photo from Just Jared)


----------



## gratefull

another pic of the bag

http://images.rdujour.com/wp-conten...elbilsonoutlunchwesthollywood0eqynag6o0rl.jpg


----------



## timthebakerman

Im buying this purse in like 4 hours and know this brand well. I think its Real. 99% sure. I leave the other 1 percent to you. Please help me not make the wrong choice! Thanks Tim


----------



## tamlee

I found this bag this weekend and posted to the Authenticate This thread - apparently it's real. The one I found has chain damage so I'll invest it fixing it, but now that I've been caught up in the Purse Forum (this stuff is addictive!) I want to know more.

I only could find one photo like it online:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_x9hR7jb1yLU/TPUIWwQ-kyI/AAAAAAAAC0o/uX6wRBeBeqU/s320/toto.png

According to the serial # it's from 1997-1999 - does anyone have any other info? It's weird because it's the EXACT type of style I would have wanted anyway.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Ok, apparantly this is the tag that belongs to the bag. Could anybody help me decipher that? :shame: Does that mean it was made in 2005?


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50614&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4894wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Black-Wh...H_Handbags&hash=item4aa8a912dc#ht_4881wt_1141

Hi, ladies
need help with identification and if possible retail price and year made. thank you.


----------



## thegraceful1

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Ok, apparantly this is the tag that belongs to the bag. Could anybody help me decipher that? :shame: *Does that mean it was made in 2005*?


 
 Yes


----------



## pudding1128

can someone id this bag for me?
the name/year/price
thanks a lot!!!

http://www.vansky.com/club/attachment/Fid_19/19_57468_7dc48aee8cb2dfe.jpg
http://www.vansky.com/club/attachment/Fid_19/19_57468_7fe583e5e712300.jpg


----------



## Indiarobyn

This is a blog picture and i take NO credit for it !!
But what is this bag it's gorgeous ??? xxx


----------



## bigbart66

I have just been given a Chanel bag, in gorgeous condition, and I have no idea when it was made, what it is called ... absolutely nothing!  Can't find anything online either ...... I have tried to attach a photo and cannot do it.

Can I send a photo a different way?  You guys seem to know everything there is to know about them!


----------



## pokergal

I'm having the same problem - want to post a photo on my computer to this thread, but the "Insert Image" link is prompting me for a URL. How do I drop my own photo directly into a post? Thanks.


----------



## bigbart66

I am going to try again with this photograph ... would love the help!  I am trying to identify this bag, and have no idea how old it would be .... would really love to know more!


----------



## oonik

This is the Petite Timeless Tote.. I love it too ! 



Indiarobyn said:


> This is a blog picture and i take NO credit for it !!
> But what is this bag it's gorgeous ??? xxx


----------



## saber7373

Hey guys, found this wallet on ebay, the listing is gone, but I want to see if i can find another one.


----------



## kimera79

Hello everyone,

I need some help identifying this bag, name/id code/price.
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## miniplum

I was just going to post the exact same thing!! It's on page 150 in the March 2011 issue of InStyle magazine...anyone know what this is called?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hi I posted this a few days ago, can some one help me identify these bags with name and yr made and retail price if known. thanks again



crystalhowlett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50614&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4894wt_1141
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Black-Wh...H_Handbags&hash=item4aa8a912dc#ht_4881wt_1141
> 
> Hi, ladies
> need help with identification and if possible retail price and year made. thank you.


----------



## shopgirl560

Can  you ID this chanel handbag? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140513910409&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

The seller said its shopper tote but I have never seen it  before.  Do you what original retail for?

Let me know


----------



## thegraceful1

shopgirl560 said:


> Can you ID this chanel handbag? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140513910409&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> The seller said its shopper tote but I have never seen it before. Do you what original retail for?
> 
> Let me know


retail for $2750  more info. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-am-crazy-love-my-new-bag-lots-597268.html


----------



## crazybump

does anyone know the name, year and price of this bag?
thank u~


----------



## Leila54

This thread has me foaming at the mouth! Love them all!

I think I'm ready to make my first bag purchase. I saw this picture and it was all made clear LOL! This is the one I NEED. Help me out with identifying this one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## magic-happens

http://cgi.ebay.com/GREAT-AUTH-CHAN...61289?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item45f8d523a9
Seller : madomiko007
Auth Chanel vintage leather bangle bracelet.
Item No. 300527461289
Hi is that anyone that would be able to authen. this bracelet for me.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lasomaha

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  The Ebay listing says it's caviar, but doesn't give a name.  thanks!


----------



## heyarnoldy

Love this bag Ashley Tisdale is hiding behind lol.
Anyone know the name?


----------



## ladybudd

I bought this bag 2nd hand in the very early 90s from a lady I knew well that had some gorgeouse pieces. At the time Chanel wasnt quite as big as it is right now. I would love ANY information on this adorable little bag. The tassle is still original and apart from a couple wear scratches,its impeccable. Thank you so much, and I am so glad to have found this forum!


----------



## michizane

Hi, does anyone know the name of the bag in this listing? Much appreciated!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...A%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:COSI:SG:1123


----------



## purse_gaga

can anyone identify the red bag below? does anyone know how much it is and in what other colors it comes in? thanks in advance.


----------



## kssthis

kimera79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some help identifying this bag, name/id code/price.
> Thank you in advance!!
> View attachment 1329955
> 
> 
> View attachment 1329956


 
It's the "Ultra Stitch Mini." It's $1,500.  In addition to red it comes in red, black, navy blue, and ivory.

A different SA called it the "Ultimate Stitch" bag.


----------



## miniplum

kssthis said:


> It's the "Ultra Stitch Mini." It's $1,500.  In addition to red it comes in red, black, navy blue, and ivory.
> 
> A different SA called it the "Ultimate Stitch" bag.



Thanks kssthis! Do you know if it's already available and what the dimensions are? I did a google search on "Chanel ultra stitch mini" and can't find any other information.


----------



## thegraceful1

magic-happens said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GREAT-AUTH-CHAN...61289?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item45f8d523a9
> Seller : madomiko007
> Auth Chanel vintage leather bangle bracelet.
> Item No. 300527461289
> Hi is that anyone that would be able to authen. this bracelet for me. Thanks in advance.


 
Post your question here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html


----------



## kssthis

miniplum said:


> Thanks kssthis! Do you know if it's already available and what the dimensions are? I did a google search on "Chanel ultra stitch mini" and can't find any other information.


 
There's some great information about the bag in this thread (they are calling it the "body crossed bag"):

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/spy-pics-of-chanel-bloomies-scp-662057.html

Appearently orders are being taken at the Bloomingdale's in South Coast Plaza.  I plan on going to NM and Saks in Beverly Hills tomorrow to see if they carry it (**fingers crossed**).

Hope the thread helps.


----------



## pursefreak22815

hi there,

kindly help me with authenticating this 2.55 bag.  greatly appreciate.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150564622535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks for your time.....


----------



## kimera79

s this beauty of tne new s11 ? have anyone the id code?
thanks in advice ciao.........


----------



## Virginiamb

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


I have a Gucci gursimer spelled wrong Sukey in the chocolate brown  The handbag is very soft and has the gg embossed all over the bag.  It does not fit comfortably on the shoulder though.  Beautiful handbag


----------



## miniplum

kssthis said:


> There's some great information about the bag in this thread (they are calling it the "body crossed bag"):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/spy-pics-of-chanel-bloomies-scp-662057.html
> 
> Appearently orders are being taken at the Bloomingdale's in South Coast Plaza.  I plan on going to NM and Saks in Beverly Hills tomorrow to see if they carry it (**fingers crossed**).
> 
> Hope the thread helps.



you're the best! thank you!


----------



## thegraceful1

pursefreak22815 said:


> hi there,
> 
> kindly help me with authenticating this 2.55 bag. greatly appreciate.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150564622535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks for your time.....


*ALL* authentication questions must be posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html


----------



## thegraceful1

kimera79 said:


> s this beauty of tne new s11 ? have anyone the id code?
> thanks in advice ciao.........


It looks like the Portotbello tote from 2009-2010, type Portobello on the search function and you will find numerous threads about this style.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...e-post-your-portobello-ligne-here-407996.html


----------



## stella_marina

Hello
anyone know what this bag is called and id code and price in europe?

http://cgi.ebay.com/11P-CHANEL-Blac...605?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b8e17415


----------



## kimera79

I think you´re right this bag look like the portobello.
thank you ciao


----------



## maddie maddie

Hi!

Anyone knows the name and model of this bag?  The measurements says a rectangular bag but the picture shows a squarish bag?  Wrong measurements?

Asked the seller but have not received any reply.

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200577808894&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


TIA!


----------



## L0ve

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330531949581&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I don't know if it is authentic or not, but I love this style!  I know it says Jumbo Classic flap 2.55 but is that the actual name of it?  I ask this because I have never seen it before and also did a search for that name and only the usual classic flaps came up.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Chanelconvert

can someone please let me know what is my vintage called and what year. TIA


----------



## Coco Love

Hi, can you please give me a few tips anyone to purchasing authentic chanel online eg. ebay . What should i look for to know im getting the real deal ? Thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

^ no tips but you can always post the ebay auction with pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Hey gals! Please help me with the name of this bag. Also anyone know where I can get one? Thanks!!
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=263206315


----------



## queeenJ

Hi, not sure if this has been identified before but I don't want to search through 200+ pages :S

Does anyone know what the proper name of this clutch is?
And its MSRP in CDN/USD? I'm looking to sell and I have no information whatsoever about it.

Thanks!


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

Does anyone know what bag is this? Can I still find it in store and how much is it?

http://www.buyma.com/item/5331448/

Thanks


----------



## m.a.d.

hi chanel experts!!hope u could help me with my concern...I just recently bought a preowned chanel maxi with this serial number 13794736 and I would like to know if it's a 2009 or 2010 collection...thanks in advance!!


----------



## kimera79

does anyone know the id code and size of this purse? Is it of 11p?
thanks in advice...........this colour is so amazing!!!


----------



## Coco Love

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ no tips but you can always post the ebay auction with pics. Here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html


 
thankyou xx


----------



## I<3Coco

kimera79 said:


> does anyone know the id code and size of this purse? Is it of 11p?
> thanks in advice...........this colour is so amazing!!!



This is the 11P Spring Summer Act 2 and the style is A01112Y06500.  The red is gorgeous!  The one pictured is the m/l.  HTH!


----------



## azania

can someone please please help me with that bag? i mean the color? it's tdf...


----------



## josia

Hi, fellow Chanel lovers! What do you exactly call this wallet?


----------



## Swanky

If it's authentic it's a Cambon Ligne Wallet.


----------



## I<3Coco

azania said:


> can someone please please help me with that bag? i mean the color? it's tdf...



It looks like the valentine charm bag from spring 2010 in beige.


----------



## cocosapphire

Jprojectrunway said:


> Hey gals! Please help me with the name of this bag. Also anyone know where I can get one? Thanks!!
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=263206315


 
^It looks like the Graphic Edge flap from Spring 2008 collection. I believe they were all made of vinyl material.  HTH!


----------



## kimera79

thank you very much for information.......do you know maybe the code of the colour? ciao


----------



## AnnMJ

Hi guys, my friend just sent me a picture of an all black Chanel flap, with black hardware. Can anyone Id the name of it and whether it is still available? I'm dyin to find out but I'm at work and can't post pictures.. TIA!


----------



## tty0823

does anyone know the style of this WOC? THX

http://penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/10154


----------



## josia

Thanks! do Chanel wallets also come with authenticity cards and the hologram sticker?



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If it's authentic it's a Cambon Ligne Wallet.


----------



## oh_my_bag

AmandaPine said:


> Looking for this chanel bag. What is the name? I like how small it is, and the zipper.



Me too!!! And the code would be lovely too


----------



## dontsaycovet

I've been obsessing about this one which is probably from the 2010 Cruise collection.  I just don't know what name to call it so I can search for one. Links to this one on sale (any colour) would be great too (if thats not against the rules).  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi, anyone can help me to advise the model name/article reference for this chanel necklace, love it.

Thanks in advance

Cheers
C


----------



## RPGBuff

Anyone know what the name of the bag "Blair on Gossip Girl" wore in the last episode?
http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2011/leighton-meester-carries-chanel-on-the-set-of-gossip-girl/


----------



## thegraceful1

RPGBuff said:


> Anyone know what the name of the bag "Blair on Gossip Girl" wore in the last episode?
> http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2011/leighton-meester-carries-chanel-on-the-set-of-gossip-girl/


Post # 8

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/chanel-by-season-11c-2011-cruise-635534.html


----------



## kamaaina7

Hi, anyone here who knows the name of that beauty ?
As far as I know it has this reference number A49418Y07149C5492 Floral Mousseline from the actual 2011 collection. But what's the name of this bag ?


----------



## I<3Coco

kamaaina7 said:


> Hi, anyone here who knows the name of that beauty ?
> As far as I know it has this reference number A49418Y07149C5492 Floral Mousseline from the actual 2011 collection. But what's the name of this bag ?



Its called the New Lace bag and is $3600.  HTH!


----------



## bagsdreamer

Hi, can someone tell me the name of this bag? what skin is that? Thanks.


----------



## alabtchanel

Have anyone seen this before? Need help on this.... TIA


----------



## alabtchanel

alabtchanel said:


> Have anyone seen this before? Need help on this.... TIA


It looks like the chanel coco 3 bag... but im not very sure....


----------



## thegraceful1

^No it looks like a wallet on a chain (WOC)


----------



## thegraceful1

AmandaPine said:


> I really hope someone identifies it. Can we email chanel?


 
Check a few pages back and threre is some info about the mini.


----------



## alabtchanel

thegraceful1 said:


> ^No it looks like a wallet on a chain (WOC)



Thanks thegraceful1 hope I'd have some luck hunting this in the boutique 
 Have you seen this IRL?


----------



## sflores719

Hello, can someone please tell me the name of this Chanel and if possible the price. 

Thank you


----------



## thegraceful1

sflores719 said:


> Hello, can someone please tell me the name of this Chanel and if possible the price.
> 
> Thank you


 
You can check here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-pics-your-chain-around-bags-here-646228.html


*alabtchanel:* no haven't


----------



## sflores719

thegraceful1 said:


> You can check here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-pics-your-chain-around-bags-here-646228.html
> 
> 
> *alabtchanel:* no haven't


 
Thank you!!


----------



## heatherlamhw

Hi, been coveting this bag forever, but have no idea what its called.
Anyone know its name and price and where I can still find it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## heyarnoldy

Posted this before and no one replied. Found some new pictures if it helps anyone.


----------



## ReisKitty

Can someone please identify the pin in this pic? Thanks so much!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CHANEL57

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anybody could ID this bag please. It sure looks like Chanel to me, reminds me a little of the Camera Case.

Its the black bag with chain and rope handles. Its the one on the floor.

Thanks in advance, hope someone can ID.


----------



## queeenJ

I just saw that like an hour ago in the Toronto boutique and my SA said it's called "In the Business"? I guess like the In the Business flap, but the non-flap version...
I hope that helps :S


----------



## karman

That's the In the Business Camera case. It's on Chanel.com.


----------



## purse_gaga

it's from the in the business line and costs 2475.  i've only seen it in black calfskin, but i believe it also comes in red.  there's a zipper compartment in the middle, which is lined in fabric.  inside are 3 pockets (one is with zipper).  on the outside are two side pockets with invisible magnetic closures.  it's quite nice and functional.  made in france.

hope that helps!


----------



## purse_gaga

oh, it might also come in vinyl


----------



## tegan

I saw this in Camel color at my local NM store.  It was very pretty in the Camel color.  It was the King of Prussia Neiman Marcus store.


----------



## CHANEL57

Hey guys ! Thanks so much !

I hope its not vinyl and hope it comes in black patent. Does anyone know if it does? Please

Thanks !


----------



## mrsMP

What style is it?
Price info?
Season?

Thank you so much in advancE!


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies,

Can someone please help me identify this:

Which season is it from?
Style name?
Price range?
Material (calfskin, lambskin, etc.?)

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## beautibabe

Can someone please identify & provide details (if possible) on Ashley's bag in this photo? Thanks very much!!


----------



## FancyPants

^Looks like single flap jumbo ghw and lambskin leather.


----------



## urvi

Can anyone tell me what this bag is? thanks!


----------



## Blondina93

Does anyone know any details about this bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## FancyPants

^Looks like bronze reissue in 226 or 227 size.


----------



## princess-lv

Anyone knows the details of this Chanel bag? 

1) measurements of this bag
2) length of the strap
3) price
4) which season

Thanks in advance

Please refer the above link:

http://www.sandrascloset.com/tag/cruise/


----------



## cheerleadr007

I would really like to know about the details too!


heyarnoldy said:


> Posted this before and no one replied. Found some new pictures if it helps anyone.


----------



## thegraceful1

Blondina93 said:


> Does anyone know any details about this bag? Thank you very much.


2006 Dark Gold Reissue


----------



## beautibabe

FancyPants said:


> ^Looks like single flap jumbo ghw and lambskin leather.



Thank you *FancyPants*!


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Does anyone know the name of this bag? And where I can find it, preferably in the brown and black patent.  TIA!

http://www.CelebrityStyleGuide.com/i-1-1-11069/celebrities/blake-lively/smythe-military-coat

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v506/RomeoLovesRowena/Emailed%20by%20NORDSTROM/Chanel%2017%20New%20Arrivals%20Nov2010/new16-1.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Is called In the Mix Tote, more info here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/in-the-mix-tote-648964.html


----------



## I<3Coco

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify this:
> 
> Which season is it from?
> Style name?
> Price range?
> Material (calfskin, lambskin, etc.?)
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



VIP ligne, $2500, Cruise 11, lambskin   HTH!!!


----------



## Blondina93

thegraceful1 said:


> 2006 Dark Gold Reissue


 
Thank you


----------



## newmommy_va

I*mrsMP: *I think this is the same bag that I have in all black. 11C, VIP Grande Shopping/Large Tote Bag, $2,500 USD, Lambskin. It comes in beige & black lambskin and white & black lambskin. I've seen the all black and beige/black in the Grande size and and the white/black in a larger size.

Hope this link works, here's my bag (& more info) in the reference library under "Chanel by season 11C" http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ason-11c-2011-cruise-635534.html#post18273256

Good luck! 



mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify this:
> 
> Which season is it from?
> Style name?
> Price range?
> Material (calfskin, lambskin, etc.?)
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## dezmicol

Hello all! i am new here so bear with me.
I need help identifying this bag. I bought it at an estate auction and can't find any other like it on the internet or the year it was made. I have researched markings to look for to authinticate, and know it is a real Chanel. 
It is 6 inches in length by 4 inches in height and 1 1/2 wide at bottom.
There are no pockets inside, just open space.
You can tell it was used, do to wear inside.
If you can tell me anything about it or the age of it, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sananboy

Hey guys, can somebody tell me the model or name or any sort of information for this bag?

I got it as a gift and would like to know the retail price of it... and if it is even authentic. Also, does anybody know what this bag is worth now? 

img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110309/372r1/9100hja_20.jpeg


----------



## blythediva

Size is 19 inches x 13 inches
Crocodile skin

What is the name of this bag? From when?


----------



## freshtodeath

Hi Ladies!
I saw this bag on google and I was wondering if anyone knows the year of the bag, what collection from the chanel line and the name of the colour? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## balleo

Hi can anyone tell me the details of this bag? am considering buying it from a consignment shop, preloved, thanks!


----------



## lshcat

Hi everyone, I have never bought Chanel in my life I was wondering if someone knows if this has a 'name' beyond what's listed? Seller just listed it as a lambskin wallet or clutch. They stated it's from 2006. 7.5"L  x 1.5" W x 4.75" H. Thank you so much!


----------



## x4x4x4x

Hi everyone,

Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this purse?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## spendalot

Hi, I have searched in the ref library but this bag wasn't filed there. Can anyone help me identify this bag and provide with more info? What is the name and year? Any other info will be appreciated 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...45741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2271wt_1137

Thanks!


----------



## dragonroll

Can someone please tell me whether Miley Cyrus is carrying a jumbo or maxi Chanel? I really can't tell. Thank you!
justjaredjr.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/408297/miley-cyrus-sushi-05/fullsize/


----------



## lynnesears

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


 
This must be the classic of classicness and the one everybody identifies with Chanel. But does it have a name?


----------



## urvi

urvi said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is? thanks!



hi!
please help me with this!
a friend is saying she can get this for me so would love any information!


----------



## HStrawberry

Hey girlies,

Has anyone had any bad experiences ordering online before?

xx


----------



## FlipDiver

HStrawberry said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Has anyone had any bad experiences ordering online before?
> 
> xx



Ordering online from where?


----------



## flocon de neige

Can someone identify this Chanel? Thanks!


----------



## lynnesears

In addition to the name of this bag, does anyone know the name of the colour and I am told it was bought in 1979, does that seem correct based on the Ecalir zip pull and lack of Chanel stamp inside?


----------



## AmyJen

Does anyone specifically check this thread to help? Looks like a ton go unanswered (I'm used to the LV one where there's an answer right away) Just curious  New here... thank you!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Does anyone know what Chanel this is?


----------



## newmommy_va

*lynnesears*: Did you try the Authentication thread?

BTW, I wonder if Chanel sewed the CCs differently in the past, because the CCs sewn in this bag do not look like mine.  Sorry I can't be of more help...



lynnesears said:


> In addition to the name of this bag, does anyone know the name of the colour and I am told it was bought in 1979, does that seem correct based on the Ecalir zip pull and lack of Chanel stamp inside?


----------



## newmommy_va

*flocon de neige: *I found a very similar bag on this blog, vintage 1980s. http://decadesinc.blogspot.com/2007/05/tonight-chanel-roars-onto-la-fashion.html

Sorry I can't be of more help...



flocon de neige said:


> Can someone identify this Chanel? Thanks!


----------



## luvmylouis

Hi! A woman standing in front of me in line at Starbucks the other day had this purse. She was involved in a conversation w/her friend I didn't want to bother her. 

Anywho, this is the best picture I could take w/my phone w/out being obvious. 

Does anyone know the name of this Chanel? Thanks!


----------



## newmommy_va

*freshtodeath*: Did you look at the *PINK & PURPLE* bags in the reference library? It definitely looks like a classic flap, and there are a lot of pictures of purple flaps on this thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...our-pink-purple-chanel-items-here-199807.html

Good luck!!



freshtodeath said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I saw this bag on google and I was wondering if anyone knows the year of the bag, what collection from the chanel line and the name of the colour?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## newmommy_va

From the pic, it looks like a classic flap. Plenty of pictures in the reference library under *FLAPS & CLASSIC FLAPS* http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...es-of-your-flaps-and-classic-flaps-44179.html & *BLACK & GREY* items http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...your-black-grey-chanel-items-here-199810.html The flaps come in different sizes and there are pics in the reference library of flaps by size as well.

Good Luck!



luvmylouis said:


> Hi! A woman standing in front of me in line at Starbucks the other day had this purse. She was involved in a conversation w/her friend I didn't want to bother her.
> 
> Anywho, this is the best picture I could take w/my phone w/out being obvious.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this Chanel? Thanks!


----------



## newmommy_va

*luvmylouis:* Ooops, just saw the title of your post. Are you wondering if it's a maxi? It definitely looks like a jumbo or maxi, but I didn't realize they made them in double flaps. Great bag, though!



luvmylouis said:


> Hi! A woman standing in front of me in line at Starbucks the other day had this purse. She was involved in a conversation w/her friend I didn't want to bother her.
> 
> Anywho, this is the best picture I could take w/my phone w/out being obvious.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this Chanel? Thanks!


----------



## aznblossom

beige flap from 09?
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...3&attid=0.2&disp=thd&realattid=f_gla95mr81&zw


----------



## newmommy_va

*x4x4x4x*: I searched high and lo and couldn't find this bag... I found very similar bags but not this particular bag. If I had to take a guess as to what to call this bag: I'd go with beige accordian flap. Good luck!



x4x4x4x said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this purse?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Can't see the bag. The link redirects me to google mail. Also, you can always look through the color library. It's hard to tell colors from photos, but you might find the bag you're looking for in the library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...your-brown-tan-beige-camel-chanel-199913.html

Good luck!



aznblossom said:


> beige flap from 09?
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...3&attid=0.2&disp=thd&realattid=f_gla95mr81&zw


----------



## pokieste

Can anybody help me identify this purse from Lily Allen? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rummage

I was hoping someone could identify this Chanel for me!  I've looked all over the internet.

www.rummageclothing.com/images/ChanelFrontSm.jpg
www.rummageclothing.com/images/ChanelSideSm.jpg

edit* not sure why but it isn't letting me post images.  When I use the image icon it just posts the link...am I doing something wrong?


----------



## newmommy_va

*pokieste:* It looks like a large Just Mademoiselle, abbreviated JM by TPFers. HTH



pokieste said:


> Can anybody help me identify this purse from Lily Allen? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 1354893


----------



## SHOPDESIGNER

hey, just purchased this bag, and if anyone can help me identify the name of this, that would be amazing, thanx!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

*SHOPDESIGNER: *It looks like an Ultimate Stitch flap. If you have the original box/price tag, it'll have the year/season on it. HTH



SHOPDESIGNER said:


> hey, just purchased this bag, and if anyone can help me identify the name of this, that would be amazing, thanx!!!


----------



## Rummage

wtheck...I was sure I was able to edit the first post earlier but now it wont let me...but I think I figured the image thing out...you have to attach the image.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rummage

Shopdesigner: no clue, but that is a beautiful looking bag!


----------



## SHOPDESIGNER

Thanx!!


----------



## SHOPDESIGNER

newmommy_va said:


> *SHOPDESIGNER: *It looks like an Ultimate Stitch flap. If you have the original box/price tag, it'll have the year/season on it. HTH



thanx!


----------



## venus973

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1330047&d=1297976810.    Can anyone identify these bags by name?


----------



## newmommy_va

*spendalot: *I think that this is an Elastic CC large flap bag from fall 2010. HTH



spendalot said:


> Hi, I have searched in the ref library but this bag wasn't filed there. Can anyone help me identify this bag and provide with more info? What is the name and year? Any other info will be appreciated
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...45741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2271wt_1137
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## newmommy_va

*SHOPDESIGNER:* You're welcome! If it's authentic, I think it's an Ultimate Stitch from fall 2010. HTH



SHOPDESIGNER said:


> thanx!


----------



## newmommy_va

*venus973*: I think these bags came out for cruise 2010/2011 (this past winter); you can still see the red flap on Chanel's website. They're from the Natural Beauty collection. I think that they're all flaps, except for the yellow-ish looking one that looks like a tote. HTH



venus973 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1330047&d=1297976810. Can anyone identify these bags by name?


----------



## spendalot

newmommy_va said:


> *spendalot: *I think that this is an Elastic CC large flap bag from fall 2010. HTH



Thanks! I missed a couple of this on ebay for under retail and I am just about to kick myself!


----------



## venus973

Thanx so much I saw the white bigger one in person and it looks so much better than it does in pictures, I ordered one in black should come tomorrow, I would love to see if anyone owns one or where I could see more pics f it! Does anyonelse like these bags?


----------



## crazyforhermess

I bought this bag many many years ago and at that time, I dont know any their name, so you experts here kindly pls let knoe the name of this design and what leather is that TQ


----------



## laf724

Can anyone ID this bag?

Thanks!


----------



## flocon de neige

newmommy_va, thanks so much


----------



## newmommy_va

*laf724:* It looks like a Bubble Quilt bag, abbreviated BQ by TPFers. Maybe a BQ hobo flap? Here's the link to Bubble Quilt bags in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html

HTH



laf724 said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Rummage

So no one can ID the bag I listed? =[


----------



## laf724

newmommy_va said:


> *laf724:* It looks like a Bubble Quilt bag, abbreviated BQ by TPFers. Maybe a BQ hobo flap? Here's the link to Bubble Quilt bags in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html
> 
> HTH


thanks!!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

*spendalot: *You're welcome! If this is a bag you love and HTH, feel free to post in the Shopping forum http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ching-for-the-help-me-find-thread-208143.html

Good luck!!



spendalot said:


> Thanks! I missed a couple of this on ebay for under retail and I am just about to kick myself!


----------



## newmommy_va

*venus973*: You're welcome! I've seen the ivory flap irl, and the calfskin is really unique and beautiful in person. You can always post your question in the general forum. Good Luck and Congratulations on your new bag!



venus973 said:


> Thanx so much I saw the white bigger one in person and it looks so much better than it does in pictures, I ordered one in black should come tomorrow, I would love to see if anyone owns one or where I could see more pics f it! Does anyonelse like these bags?


----------



## newmommy_va

*flocon de neige*: You're welcome! Do you know anything more about the bag or the pic? Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Good luck!



flocon de neige said:


> newmommy_va, thanks so much


----------



## newmommy_va

*laf724*: You're welcome!! Yours was an easy one; I knew it right away. 



laf724 said:


> thanks!!!!


----------



## hijklululucy

ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62cb1422jw6dfam4zey9xj.jpg



can someone please tell me the name of this bag ! im totalli in love with it but have no clue of the name. thanks !


----------



## newmommy_va

*hijklululucy:* There's no pic in your post... 



hijklululucy said:


> ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62cb1422jw6dfam4zey9xj.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please tell me the name of this bag ! im totalli in love with it but have no clue of the name. thanks !


----------



## newmommy_va

*crazyforhermess*: I've frequently seen that TPFers who have vintage flaps just refer to their bags as "Vintage Flaps". You could try posting in the general forum, asking other vintage flap owners for input. Sorry I couldn't be of more  help. Good Luck!



crazyforhermess said:


> I bought this bag many many years ago and at that time, I dont know any their name, so you experts here kindly pls let knoe the name of this design and what leather is that TQ


----------



## hijklululucy

here you go ! help !  thanks 



newmommy_va said:


> *hijklululucy:* There's no pic in your post...


----------



## hijklululucy

hijklululucy said:


> here you go ! help !  thanks


----------



## GabetheBabe

Can somenone please help me identify this bag? Name and price, I saw it on another thread but it was called two different things. Thanks.


----------



## NYCavalier

hijklululucy said:


>



Black Lambskin M/L with Black HW
Black Lambskin Jumbo with Black HW


----------



## NYCavalier

GabetheBabe said:


> Can somenone please help me identify this bag? Name and price, I saw it on another thread but it was called two different things. Thanks.



CC Elastic Tote


----------



## waxx

Please tell me the name and price for black bag on up right cornor.


----------



## waxx

lynnesears said:


> In addition to the name of this bag, does anyone know the name of the colour and I am told it was bought in 1979, does that seem correct based on the Ecalir zip pull and lack of Chanel stamp inside?


 





Love love this one. You ever got an answer for name? Is it still on the market now?


----------



## newmommy_va

*waxx*: My _newbie _opinion: this bag's authenticity is questionable. *lynnesears* posted this bag in the authentication thread but the post was missing all the information needed for an authentication. HTH



waxx said:


> Love love this one. You ever got an answer for name? Is it still on the market now?


----------



## newmommy_va

*waxx: *This looks like FlipDiver's vintage flap (post #14 in the recent thread she posted about her collection). Check it out here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/dive-into-flipdivers-chanel-collection-666250.html
HTH



waxx said:


> Please tell me the name and price for black bag on up right cornor.


----------



## newmommy_va

*urvi: *I don't know if this helps... but this picture is really fuzzy. With that being said, the skin on this flap _looks like _alligator or metallic alligator. The authentic alligator and metallic alligator flaps can retail in the $30,000 range. HTH 



urvi said:


> hi!
> please help me with this!
> a friend is saying she can get this for me so would love any information!


----------



## newmommy_va

*princess-lv:* The article explains that it's cruise 2010, so that's the season. I think this is called the CC Handy tote, $2,195. You can check the chanel Cruise 2010 thread to see if there's more info there: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-cruise-2010-update-with-pics-the-bags-512395.html

HTH 



princess-lv said:


> Anyone knows the details of this Chanel bag?
> 
> 1) measurements of this bag
> 2) length of the strap
> 3) price
> 4) which season
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Please refer the above link:
> 
> http://www.sandrascloset.com/tag/cruise/


----------



## newmommy_va

*heatherlamhw*: This is a 255 reissue. There's a lot of information on this style in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...f-your-reissue-flaps-reissue-wocs-313591.html (For current prices/stores, go to the last page of the thread and head backwards.) HTH



heatherlamhw said:


> Hi, been coveting this bag forever, but have no idea what its called.
> Anyone know its name and price and where I can still find it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## crazyforhermess

newmommy_va said:


> *crazyforhermess*: I've frequently seen that TPFers who have vintage flaps just refer to their bags as "Vintage Flaps". You could try posting in the general forum, asking other vintage flap owners for input. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Good Luck!


 
Newmommy_va!  TQ for taking the trouble to check my bag, I finally found one exactly the same one in ebay. It's a vintage messenger flap and since ebay one is lambskin, then mine is a caviar!  Finally could give my bag a proper name.....:urock:


----------



## newmommy_va

*crazyforhermess*: Your welcome! Hunting down bags is fun!! I'd call it "research"... except it's kind-of like shopping  Btw, your vintage flap is wonderful!! Thanks for sharing your pic! Maybe you could get a thread going to show off vintage flaps... 



crazyforhermess said:


> Newmommy_va! TQ for taking the trouble to check my bag, I finally found one exactly the same one in ebay. It's a vintage messenger flap and since ebay one is lambskin, then mine is a caviar! Finally could give my bag a proper name.....:urock:


----------



## crazyforhermess

newmommy_va said:


> *crazyforhermess*: Your welcome! Hunting down bags is fun!! I'd call it "research"... except it's kind-of like shopping  Btw, your vintage flap is wonderful!! Thanks for sharing your pic! Maybe you could get a thread going to show off vintage flaps...


 
yeah..you think so? Why not?  Wow! I am so proud I gotta a vintage bag now


----------



## x4x4x4x

Thanks for your time!!!
I saw lots of accordian bags, but not this one. I guess I should study more
Thanks anyway 



newmommy_va said:


> *x4x4x4x*: I searched high and lo and couldn't find this bag... I found very similar bags but not this particular bag. If I had to take a guess as to what to call this bag: I'd go with beige accordian flap. Good luck!


----------



## newmommy_va

*crazyforhermess: *Have you seen the vintage pieces in the reference library? Lots of beauties there! http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...res-of-your-vintage-chanel-pieces-118287.html But chit chatting in the library is a no-no... so if you wanted to start a chit chat/Q&A thread for vintage owners, I think TPFers would definitely be interested! And Congratulations on your new bag!! 



crazyforhermess said:


> yeah..you think so? Why not? Wow! I am so proud I gotta a vintage bag now


----------



## newmommy_va

*x4x4x4x*: I've seen this bag in pink, and it was called "classic flap" or "accordian flap". Virtually _all _flaps are called "classic flap" on the Chanel tags/boxes; I just don't know what "line/ligne" it came from. Good luck continuing the hunt!  



x4x4x4x said:


> Thanks for your time!!!
> I saw lots of accordian bags, but not this one. I guess I should study more
> Thanks anyway


----------



## crazyforhermess

newmommy_va said:


> *crazyforhermess: *Have you seen the vintage pieces in the reference library? Lots of beauties there! http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...res-of-your-vintage-chanel-pieces-118287.html But chit chatting in the library is a no-no... so if you wanted to start a chit chat/Q&A thread for vintage owners, I think TPFers would definitely be interested! And Congratulations on your new bag!!


 
Hi newmommy!  posting soon and the model is my daughter, pls go and have look later...muak muak


----------



## newmommy_va

*heatherlamhw*: Voila! Found the 3rd pic on your post... It's a 255 reissue from Cruise 2009 in white aged calfskin (sometimes also referred to as "matte white"), A37587 Y0519110601. Here's a link to a blog post with the Cruise 2008/2009 collection. http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/2008/11/chanel-cruise-200809.html

Good luck tracking one down!! 



heatherlamhw said:


> Hi, been coveting this bag forever, but have no idea what its called.
> Anyone know its name and price and where I can still find it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## Styleonfile

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


Can anyone identify my vintage beauty? i have never seen one like it ! ALso any other info on this bag would be a real help.... thanks ladies ! 


sorry..... how do you post photos??


----------



## Styleonfile

.....further to my previous post, here's my bag !


----------



## sweetiejprinces

Hi sorry if this has already been asked but I can't look through 252 pages so could someone identify the black one on the right for me please?


----------



## thegraceful1

sweetiejprinces said:


> Hi sorry if this has already been asked but I can't look through 252 pages so could someone identify the black one on the right for me please?


 
That is a tiny pic. but it looks like the 2006-2008 Luxe Ligne, more pics. here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-luxe-ligne-bag-44178.html


----------



## Missrocks

Can anyone ID Leah Clark's chanel in this pic (also posted recently in the Celebrity thread) 
Thanks!

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...6sAOf-qGAAg&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0


----------



## Rummage

Can no one really identify the bag I put on page 249?  Odd...getting worried.

Is there anywhere I can go to have it identified?


----------



## NYCavalier

Missrocks said:


> Can anyone ID Leah Clark's chanel in this pic (also posted recently in the Celebrity thread)
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...6sAOf-qGAAg&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0



Chanel Bubble Quilt


----------



## NYCavalier

Rummage said:


> Can no one really identify the bag I put on page 249?  Odd...getting worried.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can go to have it identified?



It looks vintage. Vintage Chanel bags did not have names.


----------



## Bakerette

Hello everyone!  New to this site, and desparately trying to find where I can buy this bag... I must have it!  Anyone have any suggestions?  Searching for "chanel calfskin double handle satchel" as it is listed has gotten me nowhere.

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...satchel/15611/46/42&posCol=0&posRow=15&page=1


----------



## Missrocks

NYCavalier said:


> Chanel Bubble Quilt



Thanks NYCavalier!


----------



## mnvo11

Hi, I just saw this bag on an (obvious) fake site, but just want to make sure I got the name right http://www.ioffer.com/img/item/159/815/279/chanel-women-s-jelly-bag-transparent-bag-c1ebc.jpg 
I think it's the Chanel Jelly, but apparently I cannot find it anywhere else on the internet except for those ioffer websites.
I managed to find one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-AND-VERY-RARE-GREY-JELLY-CHANEL-BAG-/150579438577#ht_7543wt_1049 but it's not the same thing.
can anyone tell me the exact name of the bag from the first link? Thank you so much


----------



## fannz

Hi, can someone help to verify this ?

http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...mes/35484-chanel-red-fushia-caviar-jumbo.html


----------



## Rummage

NYCavalier said:


> It looks vintage. Vintage Chanel bags did not have names.



Thank you Cavalier!


----------



## H addict

Hi everyone!!!

this is my first ever post/request
Please help me identify this bag, I'm a hopeless newbie.

thanks a lot for everyone's help!!


----------



## danorie

I have a chanel paris handbag that looks just like a GST in black caviar except the straps are double rope with silver hardware at the end and a hook at the end.  Any body have know what this might be?


----------



## juicybrat

]

Can anyone kindly tell me what the name of this bag is? I'm curious to see what it looks like from the front lol


----------



## I<3Coco

H addict said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> this is my first ever post/request
> Please help me identify this bag, I'm a hopeless newbie.
> 
> thanks a lot for everyone's help!!



^^The bag in  your picture is from the lipstick line from Cruise '11.  It is the black vinyl WOC from that line   HTH!!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Hello!! My first Chanel ever.

Please help identify her. Also the numbers on the sticker is 7118587 if you know the year that would be great. Thank you so much, Joyce


----------



## H addict

Thank you soooo much dear I Chanel!!!!


----------



## I<3Coco

^^No problem!


----------



## thegraceful1

joyceluvsbags said:


> Hello!! My first Chanel ever.
> 
> Please help identify her. Also the numbers on the sticker is 7118587 if you know the year that would be great. Thank you so much, Joyce


 
Chocolate Bar Flap from 2002-2003


----------



## joyceluvsbags

thegraceful1 said:


> Chocolate Bar Flap from 2002-2003



 Thank you so much!


----------



## thegraceful1

Bakerette said:


> Hello everyone! New to this site, and desparately trying to find where I can buy this bag... I must have it! Anyone have any suggestions? Searching for "chanel calfskin double handle satchel" as it is listed has gotten me nowhere.
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...satchel/15611/46/42&posCol=0&posRow=15&page=1


 
This bag came out aprox. 2 years or so ago. and no longer avail. (can't remember the name) perhaps you could find one at a consigment store, ebay etc.


----------



## thegraceful1

mnvo11 said:


> Hi, I just saw this bag on an (obvious) fake site, but just want to make sure I got the name right http://www.ioffer.com/img/item/159/815/279/chanel-women-s-jelly-bag-transparent-bag-c1ebc.jpg
> I think it's the Chanel Jelly, but apparently I cannot find it anywhere else on the internet except for those ioffer websites.
> I managed to find one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-AND-VERY-RARE-GREY-JELLY-CHANEL-BAG-/150579438577#ht_7543wt_1049 but it's not the same thing.
> can anyone tell me the exact name of the bag from the first link? Thank you so much


 
First link: Chanel has never done that style before.


----------



## Smoothoprter

thegraceful1 said:


> This bag came out aprox. 2 years or so ago. and no longer avail. (can't remember the name) perhaps you could find one at a consigment store, ebay etc.


 
It's part of the 8 knot collection, no?


----------



## thegraceful1

Smoothoprter said:


> It's part of the 8 knot collection, no?


 
^ ??? dont remenber

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...e-post-your-lady-braid-ligne-here-197782.html

or this ligne?

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-outdoor-ligne-44251.html
or maybe the 8 knots collection?


----------



## Visscher77

I bought this bag from someone, but there no dustbag.But it's mint condition. So i take this bag to the Chanel boutique in Amsterdam to let them take good look. But they dont know either for sure about this bag. so maybe anyone could help me with this Chanel evening bag


----------



## thegraceful1

Visscher77 said:


> I bought this bag from someone, but there no dustbag.But it's mint condition. So i take this bag to the Chanel boutique in Amsterdam to let them take good look. But they dont know either for sure about this bag. so maybe anyone could help me with this Chanel evening bag


 
I had this accordion flap in Burgundy (bordeaux color, and no longer own it) I  believe is from early 2000's, check the hologram sticker to find out the exact year that it was made.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I have an opportunity to purchase this bag from someone at work - brand new and $1650. Can someone verify the details or know the bag and whether it is a good deal?

*Description:*A beautiful Chanel bag from 2010 fall-winter collection. It measures 12"x7". Brand new with tag. It is Calfskin Patent leather with silver hardware. Original price $2795 selling for $1650. 

Comes with the authenticity card, BG dust bag & Chanel box.

[


----------



## lynnesears

Bakerette said:


> Hello everyone! New to this site, and desparately trying to find where I can buy this bag... I must have it! Anyone have any suggestions? Searching for "chanel calfskin double handle satchel" as it is listed has gotten me nowhere.
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...satchel/15611/46/42&posCol=0&posRow=15&page=1


 
Use the advance search features on Ebay and less words, but choose to search for items over £500 for it will surely cost that much. Save the search, so you will be notified of matches, and sit back and wait. All good things come to those who wait. "chanel satchel" gets 3 results today for me.


----------



## lynnesears

Bakerette said:


> Hello everyone! New to this site, and desparately trying to find where I can buy this bag... I must have it! Anyone have any suggestions? Searching for "chanel calfskin double handle satchel" as it is listed has gotten me nowhere.
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...satchel/15611/46/42&posCol=0&posRow=15&page=1


 


lynnesears said:


> In addition to the name of this bag, does anyone know the name of the colour and I am told it was bought in 1979, does that seem correct based on the Ecalir zip pull and lack of Chanel stamp inside?


 
It definately does not have a tag, it is available if anyone wants to buy it. I believe its so old it may not have a name.


----------



## lynnesears

lynnesears said:


> In addition to the name of this bag, does anyone know the name of the colour and I am told it was bought in 1979, does that seem correct based on the Ecalir zip pull and lack of Chanel stamp inside?


 
Please someone tell me the colour? I want to advertise it on Ebay, how would anyone describe it?


----------



## Visscher77

thegraceful1 said:


> I had this accordion flap in Burgundy (bordeaux color, and no longer own it) I  believe is from early 2000's, check the hologram sticker to find out the exact year that it was made.



Im still new with how this purseforum work...., this is my new post message. i want to post the photo's but i can only 1 photo's uploaded 

about the Chanel bag...do you any idea what for name is that chanel bag that i have? this is the number in the hologram sticker inside: 7695084

thank you so much TheGraceFul


----------



## xoxomint

Hi, can someone tell me what size bag Kristen Dunst is wearing?  Is it the  east west or the small?  Thank you.

And my apologies if this has been answered before.


----------



## thegraceful1

Visscher77 said:


> Im still new with how this purseforum work...., this is my new post message. i want to post the photo's but i can only 1 photo's uploaded
> 
> about the Chanel bag...do you any idea what for name is that chanel bag that i have?* this is the number in the hologram sticker inside: 7695084*
> 
> thank you so much TheGraceFul


 
is from 2002-2003


----------



## thegraceful1

lynnesears said:


> Use the advance search features on Ebay and less words, but choose to search for items over £500 for it will surely cost that much. Save the search, so you will be notified of matches, and sit back and wait. All good things come to those who wait. "chanel satchel" gets 3 results today for me.


 
^This question was already answered a couple of posts back.


----------



## thegraceful1

lynnesears said:


> Please someone tell me the colour? I want to advertise it on Ebay, how would anyone describe it?


 
Check post #3765


----------



## venus973

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1306505&d=1295940853. Anyone know anything about the white chanel in the front?


----------



## NYCavalier

xoxomint said:


> Hi, can someone tell me what size bag Kristen Dunst is wearing?  Is it the  east west or the small?  Thank you.
> 
> And my apologies if this has been answered before.



medium/large


----------



## I<3Coco

venus973 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1306505&d=1295940853. Anyone know anything about the white chanel in the front?



It is style A50483Y07112 and is part of the CC Glint collection from 11P.  It is $2700 and I know Saks ordered it in black and royal blue.    Hope that helps!!


----------



## venus973

I don't have a saks close by, I love the bag! What about the black one behind it? Kinda hard to see what that is.  I wonder if the iridescent leather feels funny? Thanks for helping me


----------



## newmommy_va

*venus973*: It's okay if you don't have a Saks close by; you can order by phone and have a bag shipped to you. (There're posts in the Shopping sub-forum on ordering by phone & retailers.)

As for the black bag... it looks like the same bag as the one you're interested in. Here's some more details about the leather, from another TPFer who has a bag from this ligne (post #433): http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i...chases-here-share-666325-18.html#post18448244

HTH 



venus973 said:


> I don't have a saks close by, I love the bag! What about the black one behind it? Kinda hard to see what that is. I wonder if the iridescent leather feels funny? Thanks for helping me


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi there-- Does anyone know the name of this bag? Any perhaps where I can find it?

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1283500&d=1293596230

Thanks!


----------



## Bakerette

Bakerette said:


> Hello everyone! New to this site, and desparately trying to find where I can buy this bag... I must have it! Anyone have any suggestions? Searching for "chanel calfskin double handle satchel" as it is listed has gotten me nowhere.
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...satchel/15611/46/42&posCol=0&posRow=15&page=1


 


Smoothoprter said:


> It's part of the 8 knot collection, no?


 


thegraceful1 said:


> ^ ??? dont remenber
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...e-post-your-lady-braid-ligne-here-197782.html
> 
> or this ligne?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-outdoor-ligne-44251.html
> or maybe the 8 knots collection?


 


thegraceful1 said:


> This bag came out aprox. 2 years or so ago. and no longer avail. (can't remember the name) perhaps you could find one at a consigment store, ebay etc.


 


lynnesears said:


> Use the advance search features on Ebay and less words, but choose to search for items over £500 for it will surely cost that much. Save the search, so you will be notified of matches, and sit back and wait. All good things come to those who wait. "chanel satchel" gets 3 results today for me.


 
YES thank you it is the lady braid.  Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## I<3Coco

venus973 said:


> I don't have a saks close by, I love the bag! What about the black one behind it? Kinda hard to see what that is.  I wonder if the iridescent leather feels funny? Thanks for helping me



The black bag behind it is much more e/w than the one in white, and is $2800


----------



## Laura90

Hello everybody and sorry in advance for my bad english 

I bought a Chanel bag in early December in Paris, to choose it, I gave my standards to the saleswoman who showed me the models that corresponded closest to what I was looking for.

I fell for this one, but ultimately I do not even know what model it is. Maybe you'll get more information?

If I remember correctly, it is calfskin.
Here are some pictures:

nsa26.casimages.com/img/2011/02/11/mini_110211012810590108.jpg
nsa25.casimages.com/img/2011/02/11/mini_11021101294581747.jpg
nsa25.casimages.com/img/2011/02/11/mini_110211013122363649.jpg
nsa26.casimages.com/img/2011/02/11/mini_110211013217648589.jpg


----------



## I<3Coco

^^Laura90, this bag is part of the Natural Beauty line from Cruise 11.  I believe its style #A48865Y06546   HTH!!


----------



## Laura90

I<3Coco said:


> ^^Laura90, this bag is part of the Natural Beauty line from Cruise 11. I believe its style #A48865Y06546  HTH!!


 

Thank you for your information

What does "HTH"?

I'm sorry but I'm not used to this forum, and I speak En glish very bad, It's difficult for me


----------



## thegraceful1

^^ HTH = Hope That Helps


----------



## Laura90

thegraceful1 said:


> ^^ HTH = Hope That Helps


 

Thanks


----------



## slinky_girl

I'm looking for a bag I saw at NM during their Chanel trunk show last week.  It's classic mini flag but with an 8 credit card slot wallet ziparound attached to the back.  It comes in the navy lambskin with the thick thread stitched quilt.

I can't find it online and what to know what the exact name/style of this bag is.


----------



## bluetooth101

slinky_girl said:


> I'm looking for a bag I saw at NM during their Chanel trunk show last week.  It's classic mini flag but with an 8 credit card slot wallet ziparound attached to the back.  It comes in the navy lambskin with the thick thread stitched quilt.
> 
> I can't find it online and what to know what the exact name/style of this bag is.



Is it the Ultimate Stitch Crossbody bag?  A TPFer bought it and posted pictures in this thread (Post #207).  Hope this helps!  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i...chases-here-share-666325-14.html#post18312962


----------



## FlipDiver

slinky_girl said:


> I'm looking for a bag I saw at NM during their Chanel trunk show last week.  It's classic mini flag but with an 8 credit card slot wallet ziparound attached to the back.  It comes in the navy lambskin with the thick thread stitched quilt.
> 
> I can't find it online and what to know what the exact name/style of this bag is.



More pics in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/just-got-red-ultimate-stitch-mini-yay-me-668892.html It's $1500


----------



## Visscher77

thegraceful1 said:


> is from 2002-2003


Thank You..... do you know maybe what is the price range this bag? it's mint condition but no dustbag...but the authentic cars wel


----------



## slinky_girl

Thank you FlipDiver and Bluetooth101 - I looked through some of the threads and couldn't find it - that is the bag I'm looking for!!  Now on for my quest to obtain this beauty.


----------



## paula24

Hi I want ask Chanel expert about this bag. 
I see someone post on this forum. 
What this bag call? C10? ,how much?


----------



## I<3Coco

^^from the lipstick line of Cruise 11.  $1350  HTH!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I don't think I ever saw my post answered. Thanks in advance.



*NYC Princess* said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase this bag from someone at work - brand new and $1650. Can someone verify the details or know the bag and whether it is a good deal?
> 
> *Description:*A beautiful Chanel bag from 2010 fall-winter collection. It measures 12"x7". Brand new with tag. It is Calfskin Patent leather with silver hardware. Original price $2795 selling for $1650.
> 
> Comes with the authenticity card, BG dust bag & Chanel box.
> 
> [


----------



## bluekit

I remember seeing it being carried a few years back.  What's the name of this purse, type of leather and is it a discontinued item?


----------



## danorie

Can anyone identify this chanel?  It has Chanel with Paris inside the purse.  It also has double rope straps with silver hardware at the bottom.


----------



## Blondina93

Can someone identify this Chanel bag from Blair Waldorf/Gossip Girl?


----------



## tnw

I have been searching for hours, trying to find out more about this bag. I think the style # is A20993.  Is it part of the current collection?  Anyone know the price and any other info on the bag?  Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## e.le

Hi everyone!

Can anyone please let me know what this style is called? Also, is it a current style CHANEL still carries? Thanks in  advance!


----------



## I<3Coco

^^This is the Ultimate Stitch from Spring 2011 Act 1.  HTH!


----------



## gratefull

tnw said:


> I have been searching for hours, trying to find out more about this bag. I think the style # is A20993.  Is it part of the current collection?  Anyone know the price and any other info on the bag?  Any help is appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 1365345



Hmm, I don't know much, but I have seen that one online before...no it is not part of the current collection.  
If I'm not mistaken, it was from 2004, or 2005, around then?  Correct me if I'm wrong here ladies.

I did a search for you just now, I saw a black one online, the hologram sticker started with a "9", which is 2004, no??
It looks cute...

Again I don't know the price but the price is irrelevant anyway, since it's not for sale retail.  Whatever price it is now, is just whatever someone is charging for it, on ebay or a consignor or whatever.  GL.


----------



## thegraceful1

tnw said:


> I have been searching for hours, trying to find out more about this bag. I think the style # is A20993. Is it part of the current collection? Anyone know the price and any other info on the bag? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 1365345


I have not seen this style in a couple of years, is no longer avail., it was part of the Timeless collection, retailed under $1,200.


----------



## Nat

Hi, this is a fake bag. For future reference, use this thread for authencity questions: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html

And this thread for ID questions: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

Thank you!


----------



## newmommy_va

*Blondina93: *My guess... it looks like the new E/W flap, that's similar to the WOC, but longer w/dividers inside. Here's a blogger who has a beige version w/lots of pics: http://www.reallypetite.com/2011/02/petite-stylebook-cashmere-ruffles-and.html HTH... 



Blondina93 said:


> Can someone identify this Chanel bag from Blair Waldorf/Gossip Girl?


----------



## tnw

Thank you gratefull and thegraceful1.  I appreciate your responses.  Now that I know it is no longer in production, I will have to start the Ebay hunt!


----------



## paula24

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fashion-accessories#8-tote-bag--1,1,11,4

Is it Paris Barritz tote? Is it leather or Canvas?


----------



## myprecious

Can someone tell me the name of this bag and what collection?  TIA!


----------



## LVDevotee

I just purachased this wallet at the boutique today...but it had not tag and the box was a handwritten label (pink wallet). Does anyone know what year/season it is from? Is it from this year?


----------



## thegraceful1

paula24 said:


> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fashion-accessories#8-tote-bag--1,1,11,4
> 
> Is it Paris Barritz tote? Is it leather or Canvas?


Both and all leather versions.


----------



## Always in Style

Can anyone pls tell me the name of Ashley Tisdale Chanel bag?  Borrowed the picture from LV thread.  Thanks!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## heyarnoldy

^ Have been inquiring about the same bag but never got an answer. Here is a bump so there are more pics! 







heyarnoldy said:


> Posted this before and no one replied. Found some new pictures if it helps anyone.


----------



## cheerleadr007

I don't know if this has been posted but does anyone know what this bag is called and if there is one similar to it in stores now?


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hey mods, saw this on ebay, can you help me identify it? Is there another name for it? Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-BLA...s=63&clkid=8105210816404688595#ht_2408wt_1141


----------



## NYCavalier

glendaPLEASE said:


> Hey mods, saw this on ebay, can you help me identify it? Is there another name for it? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-BLA...s=63&clkid=8105210816404688595#ht_2408wt_1141



Vintage bags do not have names


----------



## Medusa

I saw a Neiman Marcus ad of a Chanel bag in a magazine (March Issue of Vogue)  .. it is orange in colour and small and it is a sling bag .. I don't know how else I can describe the bag, since I am new to Chanel and I don't any Chanel yet .. I just fell in love with it right away when I saw it in the ad! Anyone know the name and price of this bag? I went to its official website but didnt find it there..


----------



## PriscillaW

I figured I should post this here instead. I saw a Chanel bag that was a return (our Saks doesn't carry Chanel) and it was the size of an east west flap bag, black, had a zipper compartment across the back of the bag, and the chains on the bag were very skinny compared to the chains on other flap bags. It was $2900 I think. What is this bag?


----------



## aniuniu

dears~I saw a dark brown medium sized flap with SHW in the boutique 2day, whats the season of this collection should be? Thanks.


----------



## Lion_sa

That sounds interesting, hope they got more in stock


----------



## bigbart66

I have no idea about this bag, would love to know the year, and what skin it is made from?  I don't even know HOW to find out the info from the bag itself?  Thanks so much!  Here are a few photos .....


----------



## thegraceful1

Always in Style said:


> Can anyone pls tell me the name of Ashley Tisdale Chanel bag? Borrowed the picture from LV thread. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
I dont know the name but I saw this big bowler bag about 2 years ago. HTH!


----------



## thegraceful1

cheerleadr007 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but does anyone know what this bag is called and if there is one similar to it in stores now?


 
It looks like the PTT= Petite Timeless Tote, and yes is avail.


----------



## thegraceful1

bigbart66 said:


> I have no idea about this bag, *would love to know the year*, and what skin it is made from? I don't even know HOW to find out the info from the bag itself? Thanks so much! Here are a few photos .....


 
By looking at the hologram number is from 2003-2004


----------



## thegraceful1

Medusa said:


> I saw a Neiman Marcus ad of a Chanel bag in a magazine (March Issue of Vogue) .. it is orange in colour and small and it is a sling bag .. I don't know how else I can describe the bag, since I am new to Chanel and I don't any Chanel yet .. I just fell in love with it right away when I saw it in the ad! Anyone know the name and price of this bag? I went to its official website but didnt find it there..


 
Are you looking for this one?
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/just-got-red-ultimate-stitch-mini-yay-me-668892.html


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi, Does anyone know what size of mademoiselle this is?  TIA!


----------



## I<3Coco

^^This is the large one.


----------



## Blondina93

*@newmommy_va:* Thank you, and for the website


----------



## bryn04

does anyone know what the style of this is and when it may have been made? i found it in my house and have never seen one like this before!


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

Hi babe, my mum is crazily in love with this tote we saw and I would like to see if anyone here knows what tote is this before I buy it for her?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## nano

Hi ladies,

Please help to identify this, as its size (14" x 7" x 4") makes me wonder it's a 227 or 228...or it isn't a reissue

http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...5&brand=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=&category_id=30

TIA!


----------



## thegraceful1

nano said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help to identify this, as its size (14" x 7" x 4") makes me wonder it's a 227 or 228...or it isn't a reissue
> 
> http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...5&brand=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=&category_id=30
> 
> TIA!


According to your measurements it is a 228 reissue.


----------



## kookai09

Anybody knows what exact model is this? thanks


----------



## nano

thegraceful1 said:


> According to your measurements it is a 228 reissue.


but why the inside lining is black instead of burgundy (i saw most of your posts are with burgundy lining....)


----------



## thegraceful1

kookai09 said:


> Anybody knows what exact model is this? thanks


2006 RITZ

more pics. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-ritz-pieces-here-62352.html


----------



## fondue_

ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/74378015jw1dfu1v6v7okj.jpg
1997 vintage shopping tote. anyone seen this before?


----------



## topsyturvyriz

tried searching but to no avail...   please help identify this chanel. Thanks in Advance!

http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc416/topsyturvyriz/chanel2.jpg
http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc416/topsyturvyriz/chanel5.jpg
http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc416/topsyturvyriz/chanel6.jpg
http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc416/topsyturvyriz/chanel7.jpg
http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc416/topsyturvyriz/chanel8.jpg


----------



## lily22970

Can someone tell me the code and colour of this GST please, it looks like caviar dark beige with gold hardware?


----------



## I<3Coco

^^^61506  hth!!


----------



## lily22970

I<3Coco said:


> ^^^61506 hth!!


 
Thanking you... Do you know if this is available in the US yet?


----------



## blazedog

lWhich size bag is this - and which model. I have a problem with proportions.

Thanks


----------



## I<3Coco

lily22970 said:


> Thanking you... Do you know if this is available in the US yet?



Yes it is out in the US currently


----------



## lily22970

I<3Coco said:


> Yes it is out in the US currently


 
Thanks... Can you tell me what hth means?


----------



## thegraceful1

blazedog said:


> lWhich size bag is this - and which model. I have a problem with proportions.
> 
> Thanks


 
It looks like medium/large classic flap in caviar leather.


----------



## I<3Coco

lily22970 said:


> Thanks... Can you tell me what hth means?



Sorry   HTH=Hope That Helps


----------



## VCAlover

can someone pls identify this tote and the season? 
wish to see the front side of it too!


----------



## abby14

I'm new here so I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this, if not I'm sorry.
Could someone tell me the color, size, and names of these three Chanel bags (I'm pretty sure the 2nd one is also from the chain around collection).
http://vanessa-hudgens.org/photos/al...normal_001.jpg
http://handbagdesigner101.com/images...le_chanel2.jpg
http://i55.tinypic.com/23vjjme.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

shaneru said:


> can someone pls identify this tote and the season?
> wish to see the front side of it too!


 
2009 Tweedy Tote. More pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/tweedy-tote-owner-please-help-532821.html


----------



## VCAlover

thegraceful1 said:


> 2009 Tweedy Tote. More pics. here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/tweedy-tote-owner-please-help-532821.html



 you are super! thank you so much!!


----------



## cindyyis

hey guys. 
ive been trying to find out what bag this is since sex and the city 1 came out. I really dont know my bags that well but I think it looks like a chanel...
Can anyone help me?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61531472@N05/
its the white one samantha is wearing when they arrive in Mexico.


----------



## blueberrybliss

hi, i've been trying to find out more on this bag like the price and so on, just to check is this the right code for this bag?

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5322263187_6c193c22c6_z.jpg

Item number:A48018Y04624
Misc Handbag
11C 948H 94305 Black UNI


----------



## thegraceful1

blueberrybliss said:


> hi, i've been trying to find out more on this bag like the price and so on, just to check is this the right code for this bag?
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5322263187_6c193c22c6_z.jpg
> 
> Item number:A48018Y04624
> Misc Handbag
> 11C 948H 94305 Black UNI


 
On the Road/ $2350


----------



## astone702

Hello and thank you in advance for any assistance.
Is there a special name for this bag?
Is it made from patent leather or vinyl?
My best to all of you!

Item # 140528797680
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...afaKowk%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies,

Would you mind telling me what my WOC is called, or the year/ligne?


----------



## BellaShoes

Found it, Mademoiselle.


----------



## nano

Hi ladies,

As I am new to Chanel, can help to see what skin type is this bag? Is it metallic?
And what year is it made?

http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...and=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=2.55&category_id=30


----------



## astone702

I'd really appreciate it if someone could have a look at my post #3890.
Thanks so much.


----------



## mald1ta

Can anyone identify where these earrings were from? Which collection, year, etc!


----------



## mald1ta

More pictures...














My friend bought them at Fashionably Yours...Well I went there and got it for her lol But anyways, I wanted to see if anyone knows where theyre from


----------



## markjakobs

ID? No idea what it is. Must know before posting on street style blog. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicholle

can you help me identify the year and color of this reissue flap

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...371879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Phlyassgrl

Can someone tell me what size and model # this is 

A0012?





A0113?


----------



## OolilredoO

Can anyone please tell me what model and year this one is from? The seller says its from approx.3-4 years ago.


----------



## pongpongchik

Is this the E/W flap or regular caviar flap?  In small or medium size?

Thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

pongpongchik said:


> Is this the E/W flap or regular caviar flap?  In small or medium size?
> 
> Thanks!



IMO, looks like a caviar mini flap


----------



## frashionelica

Two of my vintage bags! I want to know their style names and when they were produced. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Segodins

Hello!I don't know how many times i already said thanks for that you are here, but anyway i will do it again A friend of mine is selling this Chanel bag, telling me she bought it for unreal price. About 3,5 K $, and that this is some kind of limited edition, or reedition, i don't remember now. I don't think it is unauthentic, i just want to know the name of this bag, and what is the retail price, to know what i can offer her. Please help, i know you can everything.
Thanks


----------



## blueberrybliss

thegraceful1 said:


> On the Road/ $2350


 
many thanks!


----------



## FlipDiver

frashionelica said:


> Two of my vintage bags! I want to know their style names and when they were produced. Any help is appreciated!



The first looks like a vintage Chanel Kelly in denim.  Super cute!

Not sure about the second.


----------



## neem518

Is this really an East West bag? When did it come out? Are there 2 (or more sizes)? Thanks!

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...ed-lambskin-east-west-tote-i-30643-s-244.html


----------



## frashionelica

FlipDiver said:


> The first looks like a vintage Chanel Kelly in denim.  Super cute!
> 
> Not sure about the second.



Thank you so much for your help! Can't wait till it arrives


----------



## Vodkaine

Hello there 
I would like to know what's this style, and its season if you know it  

Link : http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/es...hanel,27.shtml


----------



## FlipDiver

Vodkaine said:


> Hello there
> I would like to know what's this style, and its season if you know it
> 
> Link : http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/es...hanel,27.shtml



I don't see a specific listing?


----------



## Vodkaine

FlipDiver said:


> I don't see a specific listing?



Is this working ?  

http://tinyurl.com/6aymyph


----------



## FlipDiver

Vodkaine said:


> Is this working ?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/6aymyph



Oh I see it now, a pair of black satin pumps?  Sorry, I'm not familiar with that style.  I hope someone else can help you out


----------



## neem518

can somebody please confirm the name of this bag? when it came out? and the sizes available? thanks

http://luxury.malleries.com/authenti...643-s-244.html


----------



## I<3Coco

^Which bag is it?  It just takes it to the main page


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

i would like to know the name of this wallet, if it has a specific name/style.. also if anyone knows the current retail price of it? also if it comes in caviar leather.. TIA ladies!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHANEL-LAMB...999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c196f9b87


----------



## neem518

Oh, sorry about that. Can you try this one? It says it's East West but I'm finding out that there are a lot of East Wests! Hope you can help. And would you know what year it came out? Thanks a lot!

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...ed-lambskin-east-west-tote-i-30643-s-244.html



I<3Coco said:


> ^Which bag is it? It just takes it to the main page


----------



## nicholle

please help me identify the season and year this bag came out. many thanks!

http://www.fashiva.com/Chanel/Chanel-Red-Caviar-Classic-255-Reissue-Size-226/prod_414.html


----------



## neem518

any info


----------



## I<3Coco

nicholle said:


> please help me identify the season and year this bag came out. many thanks!
> 
> http://www.fashiva.com/Chanel/Chanel-Red-Caviar-Classic-255-Reissue-Size-226/prod_414.html



fall 2010


----------



## toujourschanel

I just purchased last week a small flap in distressed calf from Saks. The bag has 2 Saks tags with matching bar codes but the authenticity card does not match the hologram. The SA was unsure what the bag was called...so, please help me identify. I love my new Chanel, just would like to know it's name. It has the double flap, burgundy interior leather and silver chain. Dimensions: 8 x 5.5 x 2.5 inches. The hologram number starts with 1048.

06C A30858Y03958
Classic Bag with Flap
94305 
Black NSZ

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## FashionistaHoll

I just bought my first Chanel! 
Hello!

So after years of being a Burberry girl (with the occasional fun Marc!), I decided to purchase a Chanel bag...long story short, I work seasonally at a Saks outlet when I'm not in grad school, so yesterday my store called to tell me that we got in a Chanel bag! I bought it for a crazy steal of a price!  However, it's been driving me CRAZY because I've never seen the style before. I don't care, because it was on huge sale with my employee discount ($1300 off!), so I want to know if anyone knows more about the style of this Chanel? It's just bothering me that I've never seen it. It's fine if it's a much older style, I'm just dying to know what style it is! haha I will post pics tomorrow! I left my camera somewhere, I need to find it! 

Style: 05A A29904Y02864
Classic Bag With Flap
21008
Lt Beige
NSZ
sku: 3572617932489
original price: $1625

Thanks for your help!: )


----------



## joielazir

I bought this couple of days ago but I'm not exactly sure what it's called. I tried to research on categories: mini flap, chain around but nothing shows similar to this. Need help identify this purse. Thank you.


----------



## FlipDiver

joielazir said:


> I bought this couple of days ago but I'm not exactly sure what it's called. I tried to research on categories: mini flap, chain around but nothing shows similar to this. Need help identify this purse. Thank you.



That's from the Chain Me collection, Spring 2011 =)


----------



## newmommy_va

*FashionistaHoll: *It's from the 2005 Autum collection (05A on the tag). Here's Vlad's post on PurseBlog of Chanel's fall 2005 handbag collection:
http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-fall-bags.html Usually the ones posted on PurseBlog are just of the ones posted on Chanel's website; there are more styles available than those shown. (You could also always try asking an experienced Chanel SA. They might know it by seeing it or could look it up for you.)

HTH and Good Luck! 



FashionistaHoll said:


> I just bought my first Chanel!
> Hello!
> 
> So after years of being a Burberry girl (with the occasional fun Marc!), I decided to purchase a Chanel bag...long story short, I work seasonally at a Saks outlet when I'm not in grad school, so yesterday my store called to tell me that we got in a Chanel bag! I bought it for a crazy steal of a price!  However, it's been driving me CRAZY because I've never seen the style before. I don't care, because it was on huge sale with my employee discount ($1300 off!), so I want to know if anyone knows more about the style of this Chanel? It's just bothering me that I've never seen it. It's fine if it's a much older style, I'm just dying to know what style it is! haha I will post pics tomorrow! I left my camera somewhere, I need to find it!
> 
> Style: 05A A29904Y02864
> Classic Bag With Flap
> 21008
> Lt Beige
> NSZ
> sku: 3572617932489
> original price: $1625
> 
> Thanks for your help!: )


----------



## newmommy_va

*toujourschanel*: It's from the 2006 Cruise collection (06C on the tag), so it came out for the winter of 2005-2006 season. I did some quick searches on google and PurseBlog and couldn't find any handbag collection pics, but I know they're out there. I would try the PurseBlog archive. If the SA didn't know what your bag was called, was she a Chanel SA/Brand Ambassador (or just a handbag SA)? If you get the e-mail of the Chanel SA/Brand Ambassador at the Saks you bought your bag from, that person could research it for you. 

HTH and Good Luck!



toujourschanel said:


> I just purchased last week a small flap in distressed calf from Saks. The bag has 2 Saks tags with matching bar codes but the authenticity card does not match the hologram. The SA was unsure what the bag was called...so, please help me identify. I love my new Chanel, just would like to know it's name. It has the double flap, burgundy interior leather and silver chain. Dimensions: 8 x 5.5 x 2.5 inches. The hologram number starts with 1048.
> 
> 06C A30858Y03958
> Classic Bag with Flap
> 94305
> Black NSZ
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## newmommy_va

*neem518*: It's not the seasonal east/west flaps TPFers are usually referring to in the forum. At first I thought it was from the Mademoiselle Lock ligne, but when I compared the pictures, they didn't match. So no idea... sorry I couldn't be of more help. 



neem518 said:


> Is this really an East West bag? When did it come out? Are there 2 (or more sizes)? Thanks!
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...ed-lambskin-east-west-tote-i-30643-s-244.html


----------



## fashion_passion

Please if you could help me with the year of this bag and collection. 

thanx alot


----------



## neem518

newmommy_va said:


> *neem518*: It's not the seasonal east/west flaps TPFers are usually referring to in the forum. At first I thought it was from the Mademoiselle Lock ligne, but when I compared the pictures, they didn't match. So no idea... sorry I couldn't be of more help.


 

thanks for the effort! i looked at the mademoiselle ligne too and no help.


----------



## joielazir

thank you so much.
is this made of metallic lambskin or calfskin? Knowing what it's made of would help me care for this purse.


----------



## joielazir

FlipDiver said:


> That's from the Chain Me collection, Spring 2011 =)


thank you so much.
is this made of metallic lambskin or calfskin? Knowing what it's made of would help me care for this purse.


----------



## pongpongchik

Hi guys, what style and color is Whitney Port carrying in these photos?

styleblog.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/whitney-port.jpg
eburberryhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/whitney-port-shops-with-chanel-0051.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## pongpongchik

Let's try this again...please see attachments.


----------



## I<3Coco

Looks like an older maxi--as in A46558 but not entirely sure.


----------



## FlipDiver

joielazir said:


> thank you so much.
> is this made of metallic lambskin or calfskin? Knowing what it's made of would help me care for this purse.



I'm not sure but it feels similar to coated calfskin, like In The Business line.  I don't think that Chain Me bag is metallic.  I could be wrong though...


----------



## I<3Coco

joielazir said:


> I bought this couple of days ago but I'm not exactly sure what it's called. I tried to research on categories: mini flap, chain around but nothing shows similar to this. Need help identify this purse. Thank you.



Joielazir--it is smooth calfskin   HTH!


----------



## toujourschanel

newmommy_va said:


> *toujourschanel*: It's from the 2006 Cruise collection (06C on the tag), so it came out for the winter of 2005-2006 season. I did some quick searches on google and PurseBlog and couldn't find any handbag collection pics, but I know they're out there. I would try the PurseBlog archive. If the SA didn't know what your bag was called, was she a Chanel SA/Brand Ambassador (or just a handbag SA)? If you get the e-mail of the Chanel SA/Brand Ambassador at the Saks you bought your bag from, that person could research it for you.
> 
> HTH and Good Luck!


 
Thanks so much newmommy. It was, indeed, the Chanel SA who couldn't recall the name of my bag...and now that I realize it's 5 years old, I can understand why! I may post a few photos here tomorrow and that might trigger your memory. It's a beautiful little purse and I am thrilled with it.


----------



## FashionistaHoll

newmommy_va said:


> *FashionistaHoll: *It's from the 2005 Autum collection (05A on the tag). Here's Vlad's post on PurseBlog of Chanel's fall 2005 handbag collection:
> http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-fall-bags.html Usually the ones posted on PurseBlog are just of the ones posted on Chanel's website; there are more styles available than those shown. (You could also always try asking an experienced Chanel SA. They might know it by seeing it or could look it up for you.)
> 
> HTH and Good Luck!




Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Bentley1

Wondering if you guys know the exact name of this beautiful Camera Bag that was just revealed.  And what season?  I'm assuming it's Spring/summer, but not sure.


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-accidental-buy-677467.html

Thanks!!


----------



## I<3Coco

^^^Its part of the Mademoiselle collection for Spring Act 1


----------



## Bentley1

^ Thanks!  I looked on the Chanel website under the Mademoiselle section and they were all the bowling style bags, so I wasn't able to get any further info on the camera bag.

Do you happen to know the name or price by any chance? 

Thanks!


----------



## teddyak

pleaseeee help me find the name and style of this bag..any help will be great. Thankkkk


----------



## tenshix

pongpongchik said:


> Let's try this again...please see attachments.



Hi dear, I believe that's the Classic Maxi XL, may or may not be vintage because I've seen it in stock in black with GHW lately.. They may be coming out with the XL again this season. HTH!


----------



## NYCavalier

pongpongchik said:


> Let's try this again...please see attachments.



it is the 09 soft caviar maxi.... discontinued because of the wing issue with the bag.


----------



## fashion_passion

Hi guys I posted a pic of a chanel  but no reply .. please let me know if any of u knows anythign about that bag.. Its on the previous page


----------



## thegraceful1

fashion_passion said:


> Please if you could help me with the year of this bag and collection.
> 
> thanx alot


 
it looks like some kind of reissue, check the hologram numbers to find out about the year is from.

12XXXXXX - 2008- 2009
11XXXXXX- 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX - 2005 to 2006
9XXXXXX - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX - 2000 to 2002


----------



## lovie09

Hi, I am new here.  Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

cc glint


----------



## joielazir

I<3Coco said:


> Joielazir--it is smooth calfskin   HTH!



Thank you. Is there a thread on how to care for this type of leather?


----------



## sophiac

hi

can anyone help identify the colour and perhaps size of this bag? thanks

myroyal.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/my-pictures31.jpg

pic from myroyal and there's more pics of this bag here


----------



## I<3Coco

^Looks like a beige claire m/l


----------



## Sawadee

Anyone has picture of 2011 collection "Chic Quilt" available in iridescent calf leather, it looks like bowling bag with scrunching at side, zip on top, with leather and chain strap?


----------



## lynnesears

What other information is needed please? Lynne


----------



## newmommy_va

*Sawadee: *Here's *dlynn's *reveal w/pics- http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/dlynns-chanel-quilt-bowler-grey-678631.html 



Sawadee said:


> Anyone has picture of 2011 collection "Chic Quilt" available in iridescent calf leather, it looks like bowling bag with scrunching at side, zip on top, with leather and chain strap?


----------



## belovaldi

hi, can someone help me out with this? the only info that i know is that this is a series 5 bag, but i'm dying to know the style name.. tia!


----------



## StephieT224

Can anyone help me identify this bag?


----------



## flocon de neige

How is this bag called? Thanks!


----------



## sophia nicole

http://www.italystation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_42&products_id=6147


> italystation.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image_additional&pID=6147&pic=5&products_image_large_additional=images/IsNumber/IS009078/Large/IS009078_6.jpg
> 
> 
> Pls identify. I cannot find the correct name for it. And colour.


----------



## Happythought

Help! Can anyone identify this Chanel bag please? Thanks!


----------



## Nat

Happythought said:


> Help! Can anyone identify this Chanel bag please? Thanks!



I can't enlarge your picture, but that looks like a large white Surpique tote to me.


----------



## Nat

flocon de neige said:


> How is this bag called? Thanks!



That is the Maxi flap, previous version of the current Maxi flap. More pictures can be found in our reference library, here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-photos-of-your-classic-maxi-here-430918.html


----------



## Nat

belovaldi said:


> hi, can someone help me out with this? the only info that i know is that this is a series 5 bag, but i'm dying to know the style name.. tia!





StephieT224 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag?




Hi, these are both vintage styles and vintage Chanel bags don't have a name, I'm afraid. Chanel started to name their bags about 5 years ago.


----------



## StephieT224

Thank you! Any idea of approximately how old it is or where I might find out?


----------



## Loco4Coco

anyone know what this one is called.  Looks like glazed leather a tote of some sort, I think possibly from 2009


----------



## thegraceful1

StephieT224 said:


> Thank you! Any idea of approximately how old it is or where I might find out?


 
Check hologram sticker #'s to find out what year it was made.


----------



## flocon de neige

Nat, thank you!


----------



## kainan

Please authentic this chanel. Many thanks

Site: Ebay
Seller: mrsg1969
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Bright-Blue-Chanel-bag-handbag-/160579545972?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2563496b74#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## blackstar_girl

Hi, can one identify this chanel?
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j388/tig3rlilyx/WEDDING/P4230038.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j388/tig3rlilyx/WEDDING/P4230073.jpg


----------



## francinengo

Hello! Does anyone know the official name for this one?

http://www.portero.com/brands/chanel/chanel-bone-beige-lambskin-ultimate-soft-quilted-flap-bag.html


----------



## izzyf

Hello can anyone tell me if this CHANEL Phonecase is Authentic? thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=150595841471&si=JDvkQCC2Czlup8FotWc4KjRz%252FHI%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## lmschaffer

Is this the chanel 2.55?


----------



## Hyori 70

It's look like M/L Flap W/SHW..(I'm on I-phone)


----------



## juneping

i think it's called classic flap, size m/l


----------



## lmschaffer

Thanks Ladies! I love it, but I am clueless about the sizes


----------



## thegraceful1

kainan said:


> Please authentic this chanel. Many thanks
> 
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: mrsg1969
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Bri..._s_Handbags&hash=item2563496b74#ht_500wt_1156


 
Any Authentication questions need to be posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html


----------



## thegraceful1

francinengo said:


> Hello! Does anyone know the official name for this one?
> 
> http://www.portero.com/brands/chanel/chanel-bone-beige-lambskin-ultimate-soft-quilted-flap-bag.html


 
can't see the bag


----------



## francinengo

thegraceful1 said:


> can't see the bag



Oh no! I guess the bag has been sold. Thank you anyway!


----------



## Kiss3s

Kindly identify this Chanel WOC for me please  Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Alegory

hi do all GST or PST have an outside pocket pls help


----------



## thegraceful1

Alegory said:


> hi do all GST or PST have an outside pocket pls help


 
yes all classic GST and PST do have a back outside pocket


----------



## humpybunny

google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.handbagforgirls.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Olivia-Palermo-hand-bag.png&imgrefurl=http://www.handbagforgirls.com/celebrity-handbags/olivia-palermo-handbags&usg=__lGOem44ACJkuq4eANIlZPr6nX3E=&h=344&w=262&sz=105&hl=en&start=7&sig2=6hBYADOFaS_i8caIM57a2Q&zoom=1&tbnid=NNzz6QY2VxuXGM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=91&ei=cjfCTYjAD4m2tgfp-sioBQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dolivia%2Bpalermo%2Bchanel%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D592%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1
Hi could anyone of you ladies please identify this Chanel? thanks!


----------



## perfektlys

I recently received this bag, but I can't figure out what is the style.  I am also a little confused by the double c logo on the front, I have not seen one with the 3 small lines on the Double C logo.

This is made of a natural tan burlap that is finished in a metallic gold color.  This bag measures approximately 10"x 4" x 8.75".  It is a small tote shopper style I think.  Any help would be great!  Thank you.

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=c97ow1zinzia4ld
http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...0e10281cd49c1f00149258ce6bfe16dfb6a77406g.jpg
http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...e04a74a4a0c17fbbd02a950ca27255080a8ac816g.jpg


----------



## amyx

I first saw this picture in the March issue of Harper's Bazaar. It was an advertisement by Neiman Marcus. I haven't been able to get the bag out of my mind.  Can someone help identify it? And the price? Thanks!


----------



## G&Smommy

It is called the ultimate stitch cross body bag.  It comes in red which is somewhat coral, black, ivory, and navy blue at NM.  It is $1500.  HTH!


----------



## amyx

Wow, thank you so much G&Smommy for the lightning fast response! The price is also not as high as I feared, hehe. So there is only one red color offered, which is the coral/orangey one, and no true red? Is this an NM exclusive model? Thanks again!


----------



## G&Smommy

Only the one red.  I believe other stores carry the bag but I have only seen it at NM.


----------



## amyx

What a shame as I was looking for a true red bag. I didn't know about this coral color when I first saw the picture, and just assumed it was a true red. I am looking at the picture in the magazine again and it does look like it has an orangey hue. After I learned the name of the bag I was able to google it and there seems to be some concern about the strap being a bit short for wearing crossbody too. Oh well...

Thank you so much though!


----------



## aprilraign

Please assist in providing a name/year for the bag in the link below.

http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-black-quilted-lambskin-large-bowler-tote-bag-i-37654-s-332.html


----------



## lxmugglexl

Can someone tell me a little about this bag. i got it from a friend and this is my first chanel bag, super excitied. Just want to know about her!


----------



## winnnieee

did anyone know anything about this cute little bag? TIA!


----------



## joielazir

Hi. I need your help to identify this purse. is this from 2010 collection? Thank you.


----------



## thegraceful1

aprilraign said:


> Please assist in providing a name/year for the bag in the link below.
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-black-quilted-lambskin-large-bowler-tote-bag-i-37654-s-332.html


 
2007 Cabas Bowler


----------



## thegraceful1

joielazir said:


> Hi. I need your help to identify this purse. is this from 2010 collection? Thank you.


 Ultimate Soft, check hologram #'s to find out the year that it was made, as this line was first introduced in 2007


----------



## thegraceful1

winnnieee said:


> did anyone know anything about this cute little bag? TIA!


 
2009-2010 Sideways Flap


----------



## joielazir

thegraceful1 said:


> Ultimate Soft, check hologram #'s to find out the year that it was made, as this line was first introduced in 2007


thank you, thegraceful1.


----------



## ehy210

Hey guys! I was at Saks a few days ago and almost bought this wallet. The picture that I found on ebay(although I do not know if it is authentic) is exactly how it looks except that in person, the wallet is a shiny metallic gold rather than a bronze. Does anyone know when this wallet was out? Is it an older style? a classic? model number? Thanks so much! 



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-metallic...7QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem#ht_5405wt_766

This is the same wallet I found in red! 


http://www.portero.com/chanel-classic-caviar-leather-wallet.html


----------



## luu

Hi, could someone please identify this bag? and what leather is this? Thank you very much 
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225601_10150171984072397_510807396_7329441_161800_n.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

You can check here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...nel-wallets-sm-leather-goods-here-313870.html


----------



## Manna

Hi


----------



## engeline

hi...

could you help me identify this chanel?...is it jumbo or maxi and what is the color/season of this bag...

TIA


----------



## ehy210

http://compare.ebay.com/like/130508...f4886ec&itemid=130508312642&ff4=263602_309572

Please help me identify this wallet! I saw it at Saks in Chevy Chase, MD this past Sunday. In person, it is a very pretty shiny metallic gold. Is it an old model? A classic? When was it made? What is it called? Thanks!


----------



## xoxomint

Was watching housewives of NY last night and Jill Zarin was carrying this bag, can someone help identify this bag?  And if it's still available currently.  Thanks and sorry for the bad picture, took the pic from my TV screen.


----------



## dakarakaka

Love this purse but have no information on this flap! HELP!!


----------



## G&Smommy

I believe it is part of the new Spring collection.  It is a classic Jumbo in white with black hardware.  I also think someone posted a reveal of this bag.  Sorry, I don't have any more info.

Jennifer


----------



## bluetooth101

Here is a thread that might help.  Post #171 has a picture of the tag with style #, etc.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/black-on-black-insta-reveal-668632-11.html


----------



## In*LVoe*

I just saw this today! It's a M/L in lambskin and my SA said that there is possibly a Jumbo as well. It's very beautiful. You should call the Chanel boutique in Chicago if you're looking for it because I know they have it. Their phone number is: 312-787-5500. Hope that helps!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Sorry but after calling many different places from the east to the west coast, I was told that ALL the jumbos are sold out (with the black w/ black at least) and they won't be getting any more until the price increase. Not starting a rumor, just sharing what I was told by SA's (and some not so nice SA's!)


----------



## gators

Try nm at tysons corner.  I know I saw one there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## G&Smommy

gators said:


> Try nm at tysons corner.  I know I saw one there a couple of weeks ago.



Was it the classic or reissue?  I thought the classics with black hardware were exclusive to the boutique.


----------



## gators

G&Smommy said:


> Was it the classic or reissue?  I thought the classics with black hardware were exclusive to the boutique.



It was the classic lamb with black hardware.  I'm pretty sure it was NM because I didn't even walk into the boutique.  Though, I think it was the medium and not jumbo.


----------



## bluekit

I saw the M/L version of the white with bhw at Neimans last week.  The only place I've seen the black with bhw was at the boutique.


----------



## G&Smommy

bluekit said:


> I saw the M/L version of the white with bhw at Neimans last week. The only place I've seen the black with bhw was at the boutique.


 

Interesting.  I thought both were boutique exclusives.   The black with bhw is totally sold out right now.


----------



## G&Smommy

gators said:


> It was the classic lamb with black hardware. I'm pretty sure it was NM because I didn't even walk into the boutique. Though, I think it was the medium and not jumbo.


 
Thanks, gators!

Jennifer


----------



## bluekit

the last time I saw the black/bhw was at the boutique maybe 3 weeks ago.  Are you looking for the M/L or jumbo Jennifer?


----------



## G&Smommy

bluekit said:


> the last time I saw the black/bhw was at the boutique maybe 3 weeks ago. Are you looking for the M/L or jumbo Jennifer?


 
Jumbo.  I called the Chanel 800 number today and was told it was completely sold out with a small reorder on the way that could already be spoken for.


----------



## dakarakaka

Thank you for all your help, my SA was able to locate the white one for me, she said there are about 10 across the states. And she told me the black one is sold out too, the only hesitation that I have will be the WHITE lambskin material, it will be so hard to maintain it... What do you guys think?


----------



## G&Smommy

Congrats!  I think the black hardware is so unique and stunning.  I have no idea how hard it would be to maintain white lambskin, but it will be gorgeous!

Jennifer


----------



## LOVExoxo

What is the name of this bag? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Summer-Flap-...s&hash=item45f86737ba&clk_rvr_id=231639868874


----------



## aprilraign

Thanks!



thegraceful1 said:


> 2007 Cabas Bowler


----------



## thegraceful1

xoxomint said:


> Was watching housewives of NY last night and Jill Zarin was carrying this bag, can someone help identify this bag? And if it's still available currently. Thanks and sorry for the bad picture, took the pic from my TV screen.


Is from early this year (or late last year), no longer avail., is form the Chanel 3 ligne, this is the larger flap size.


----------



## thegraceful1

LOVExoxo said:


> What is the name of this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Summer-Flap-...s&hash=item45f86737ba&clk_rvr_id=231639868874


 
11P Summer Flap


----------



## thegraceful1

lxmugglexl said:


> Can someone tell me a little about this bag. i got it from a friend and this is my first chanel bag, super excitied. Just want to know about her!


Icon Flap


----------



## mademoiselle724

jennot said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> Anybody know the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 675081
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
It looks like the "Coco's Croco" from Fall 2009


----------



## mademoiselle724

xoxomint said:


> Was watching housewives of NY last night and Jill Zarin was carrying this bag, can someone help identify this bag? And if it's still available currently. Thanks and sorry for the bad picture, took the pic from my TV screen.


 
That is the "Chanel 3" tote in lambskin from Fall 2010


----------



## napp

Hi there,

I`m ready to get rid of a Chanel bag I was given as a gift a few years ago. It`s gorgeous, but it doesn`t suit me or my lifestyle, and I`ve only worn it a handful of times. I think it needs to be on the arms of someone who loves it, but before I can sell it, I need to know more about it. I would be so appreciative if anyone could tell me any information about my bag and what they think it would be worth.

I have the ID card, etc., and the only other information I have are its measurements (9x12x4)

Thanks!


----------



## mademoiselle724

nano said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> As I am new to Chanel, can help to see what skin type is this bag? Is it metallic?
> And what year is it made?
> 
> http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...and=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=2.55&category_id=30


 
It looks like the vintage metallic calfskin from fall of 2008


----------



## mademoiselle724

LVDevotee said:


> I just purachased this wallet at the boutique today...but it had not tag and the box was a handwritten label (pink wallet). Does anyone know what year/season it is from? Is it from this year?


 
That is a pearlized "Sevruga" wallet from fall 2010 I believe...


----------



## joielazir

Hi, 
Please help identify this purse. sorry for the blurry pix. Thank you.


----------



## mm7888

nn


----------



## laf724

mademoiselle724 said:


> That is the "Chanel 3" tote in lambskin from Fall 2010


i just posted about this same bag.


----------



## lovely64

I need help with this Chanel. What style is it, and when is it from? I´d love comments on what a fair, pre-owned sale price would be. Thanks


----------



## wild child

Does anyone know what this bag is called?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

chain around hobo


----------



## Bevyofpurses

lovely64 said:


> I need help with this Chanel. What style is it, and when is it from? I´d love comments on what a fair, pre-owned sale price would be. Thanks


 

paris-london expandable tote
search completed listings on ebay, thought i saw it for $1700-$1800


----------



## Bevyofpurses

reissue/2.55 , its oov meaning permanent line (not seasonal)



engeline said:


> hi...
> 
> could you help me identify this chanel?...is it jumbo or maxi and what is the color/season of this bag...
> 
> TIA


----------



## lovely64

Bevyofpurses said:


> paris-london expandable tote
> search completed listings on ebay, thought i saw it for $1700-$1800


Thank you! I have never seen it before, do you know if it´s rare?


----------



## Kriscat

Hi, I am new to the Chanel side(Mulberry and Chloe until now)
I wonder if anyone can help me with this one?
http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n610/Uisge-beatha/?albumview=slideshow
It measures 26 x 19 x 5 (cm) I would really like to know the name and original price, if that is possible? TIA


----------



## 1perbrand

Can anyone tell me what e name of this bag? Is it a vintage? Many thanks in advance!!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=220781382460


----------



## Chanellovers

We've bought this vintage Chanel as a present for our daughter
Who knows the name of this bag, its more than 20 years old.




http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc91/Bommel_2007/067.jpg
Thanks for your help


----------



## vanilje

Chanellovers said:


> We've bought this vintage Chanel as a present for our daughter
> Who knows the name of this bag, its more than 20 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc91/Bommel_2007/067.jpg
> Thanks for your help


 
When you posted pics of this bag in the Chanel Reference Library/Pictures of your Vintage Chanel pieces you mentioned you are not sure if it is really vintage or fake.
Maybe you would consider having it authenticated?

*http://www.etincelerauthentications.com/*

They are Chanel experts, and reasonable priced.


----------



## Kiccoro

Can someone help to identify this bag? Thanks!

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-pink-classic-flap-bag-mint-i-39551-s-209.html?images=true&mall2SID=2aa4769a0d02c891a4cb9929a91d77d8#img1


----------



## IrisCole

Does this tote have a more specific name besides "tote"? Thank you!


----------



## atoll66

It is patent with double flap, double chain shoulder handle.  The inside is lime green lining.
Thanks so much!


----------



## atoll66

let me know if you need to see additional photos to help identify


----------



## rejseministeren

Hi there,

could any one help me identify this bag. The lock is twotoned. Silver and gold. There is a pocket on the back of the bag.

Any one know the model name, year, and maybe price at the time?

Thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

atoll66 said:


> It is patent with double flap, double chain shoulder handle. The inside is lime green lining.
> Thanks so much!


 
is from the 2009 Day Glow ligne


----------



## thegraceful1

1perbrand said:


> Can anyone tell me what e name of this bag? Is it a vintage? Many thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=220781382460


 
It looks like a WOC = walllet on a chain,  check the reference library for more info.


----------



## Chanellovers

vanilje said:


> When you posted pics of this bag in the Chanel Reference Library/Pictures of your Vintage Chanel pieces you mentioned you are not sure if it is really vintage or fake.
> Maybe you would consider having it authenticated?
> 
> *http://www.etincelerauthentications.com/*
> 
> They are Chanel experts, and reasonable priced.


 
Thank You, but we live in Europe the Netherlands so this isn't for us
very easy to do.


----------



## 1perbrand

thegraceful1 said:


> It looks like a WOC = walllet on a chain,  check the reference library for more info.



Erm it doesnt look like WOC as there isn't any card slot like I've seen in ref lib.. Have scanned thru flap & classic flap but did not see this design too.. Saw a few similar ones in eBay, all listed as flap only which is why I ask if it's a vintage but then again, it's a 5 series hardly old enough to be one 

Thanks for replying though!


----------



## Newlove

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/vintagechanelclassicfla.jpg/


Can anyone help me identify this vintage chanel? 

Measurements: Length 25cm; Height 16.5cm; Width 5.5cm; Handle Drop 39cm

It doesn't have a back pocket.


----------



## Kriscat

Kriscat said:


> Hi, I am new to the Chanel side(Mulberry and Chloe until now)
> I wonder if anyone can help me with this one?
> http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n610/Uisge-beatha/?albumview=slideshow
> It measures 26 x 19 x 5 (cm) I would really like to know the name and original price, if that is possible? TIA




Anyone, please?
Kris


----------



## Linya

hi, I m new here, 
I bought a new CF bag online from America, how can i post new thread?
Or, can anyone help me to distinguish my new CF bag?


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I just brought this bag through Fashionphile and am awaiting it's arrival.  I thought it was a vintage classic flap but I just realized it's not. Does anyone know what this bag is called? It is series 5. I saw the same bag in the reference section but the owner did not know what it was called either. These pictures are from Fashionphile's site.


----------



## FlipDiver

Linya said:


> hi, I m new here,
> I bought a new CF bag online from America, how can i post new thread?
> Or, can anyone help me to distinguish my new CF bag?



What's a CF bag?


----------



## Hot4fashion

Can someone tell me the "Correct" name for this bag and if its still available and where possibly I can get my hand on it 

THANK YOU GIRLS!!!!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi. Can you please help me to identify this chanel? Thanks so much.


----------



## Linya

I bought this bag onling, from America. plz help me to identify it. THX


----------



## Linya

FlipDiver said:


> What's a CF bag?


 Classic Flap


----------



## FlipDiver

Linya said:


> I bought this bag onling, from America. plz help me to identify it. THX



It looks like a black caviar Jumbo with gold hardware...


----------



## Linya

FlipDiver said:


> It looks like a black caviar Jumbo with gold hardware...


  ya, the jumbo


----------



## Linya

FlipDiver said:


> It looks like a black caviar Jumbo with gold hardware...


 Chanel Classic Flap Caviar Leather Jumbo


----------



## Linya

FlipDiver said:


> It looks like a black caviar Jumbo with gold hardware...


 
I mean , who can help me to identify this bag is real or fake


----------



## FlipDiver

Linya said:


> I mean , who can help me to identify this bag is real or fake



Ohhh... this is the style ID thread.  You'll need to post in the authentication thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html

The regular authenticators will only auth if you post the original sales listing, and required pics (hologram sticker, etc).  HTH!


----------



## Linya

FlipDiver said:


> Ohhh... this is the style ID thread.  You'll need to post in the authentication thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html
> 
> The regular authenticators will only auth if you post the original sales listing, and required pics (hologram sticker, etc).  HTH!


 
Oh~~~thx so much!!:salute::salute::salute:


----------



## prettyoutlet

I would appreciated if  helping me in identifying this Chanel bag , THX

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## aekira2008

HI Can someone tell me what style of bag this is and from what year? serial number startsweith 6, thanks alot

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300553503976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Melissa2gurls

Can anyone help identify this bag?  Received from a relative about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## aekira2008

Melissa2gurls said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag? Received from a relative about 3-4 years ago.


 

hi, i think this is a copy of a coco cabas


----------



## Melissa2gurls

Here are 2 more pictures.  This is the authenticity card that was inside.


----------



## aekira2008

Melissa2gurls said:


> Here are 2 more pictures. This is the authenticity card that was inside.


 

thats not what an authentic authenticity card looks like


----------



## thegraceful1

aekira2008 said:


> HI Can someone tell me what style of bag this is and from what year? serial number startsweith 6, thanks alot
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300553503976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Bubble Quilt Flap, more info. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html


----------



## aekira2008

thegraceful1 said:


> Bubble Quilt Flap, more info. here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html


 
hi sorry i dont think the bag i posted is a bubble quilt flap coz its made of astrakhan fur and its not quilted, do you happen to know more info about the chanel astrakhan fur flap bag?

i think the bubble quilt flap is the one posted by prettyoutlet  thanks


----------



## Advo

Can anyone help ID this Chanel bag?

I'm guessing it's a Reissue, but I'll like to know more specifics


----------



## natureleC

Hi I just want to ask Has anyone bought a chanel bag or any bags from Onlyauthentics-Malleries??


----------



## BagLover79

Hi. Can someone help me to identify this chanel. Thanks so much


----------



## NYCavalier

Advo said:


> Can anyone help ID this Chanel bag?
> 
> I'm guessing it's a Reissue, but I'll like to know more specifics



10A Grey Reissue. Looks like the 227 or 226 (large and medium) size.


----------



## Advo

^Thank you! Saw it on Rachel Bilson and couldn't stop drooling.


----------



## kef2

Does anyone know anything about this bag??


----------



## winnnieee

Can anyone please help identify the colour and style name of this chanel? it looks like a maxi to me...W32xH22xD11cm..TIA everyone!


----------



## goodmornin

Hi!

I just bought this Grey 226 Reissue but forgot to ask which season it's from.

Just to confirm... is this the 10A? Looks too light for 11P.

Thanks!


----------



## koala1124

http://www.handbagenvy.com/chanel-classic-pi-99.html?image=0
I have been trying to find this bags name
other than just classic bag that is smaller than 2.55
does any one know the specific name of this bag?
and also the price (in stores, us)


----------



## heartylady

hi, does anyone know what kind of Chanel bag is this or rather what is the style name. Can I also ask if anyone knows what is the retail price for this in Chanel.


----------



## shingirl

hi.
my friend help me bought this in paris yesterday but i don't know what the name or model number as shre had throw away the box to aviod tax at the airport

anyone can help me identify?

thanks alot


----------



## mochmoch

a


----------



## mochmoch

Hi,

I just went to chanel at rodeo drive yesterday. They have this beautiful new chanel bag that look like cabas. it has 2 handles; a long one for shoulder (classic chanel chain) and one for handcarry. It comes in 2 size small and large. It also comes in 3 colors; jeans, bronze, and black. It retails for $3600. Anyone knows what's the name of this bag and which collection it comes from? I tried to search online but no pics so far , and they won't let me take pics in the store.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

In The Mix?

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/in-the-mix-tote-648964.html


----------



## kesia

anyone know the model code for this bag?


----------



## kiwivn

Can someone ID this Chanel bag for me? Thanks alot.


----------



## NYCavalier

winnnieee said:


> Can anyone please help identify the colour and style name of this chanel? it looks like a maxi to me...W32xH22xD11cm..TIA everyone!



Blue Roi Lambskin Chevron Maxi


----------



## NYCavalier

heartylady said:


> hi, does anyone know what kind of Chanel bag is this or rather what is the style name. Can I also ask if anyone knows what is the retail price for this in Chanel.



Cells tote


----------



## NYCavalier

kiwivn said:


> Can someone ID this Chanel bag for me? Thanks alot.



It is a part of the In The Mix Collection


----------



## kiwivn

thank you very much.


NYCavalier said:


> It is a part of the In The Mix Collection


----------



## neem518

Does anybody have any idea what this bag is called more specifically than just "large tote bag?" Thanks!


----------



## sainttropez

Can someone ID this bag and maybe even tell me about its price? 







Thank you!


----------



## SHOPDESIGNER

hey guys, my friend asked me to sell a vintage chanel bag for her on ebay, but she only wants to sell it if there's any value in the bag. i'm not exactly sure which bag it is, or if there's a market for it. Do you guys think it would be worth while selling this bag, and could anyone identify this? thanx so much, you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## konstantina

Does anyone know the model of these bags and how much they cost?
From what collection they are?
Can I find them now?


----------



## Maeryn

shingirl said:


> hi.
> my friend help me bought this in paris yesterday but i don't know what the name or model number as shre had throw away the box to aviod tax at the airport
> 
> anyone can help me identify?
> 
> thanks alot




This should be from the in the mix collection.  May I know how much you paid for it?  Thanks!


----------



## Maeryn

winnnieee said:


> Can anyone please help identify the colour and style name of this chanel? it looks like a maxi to me...W32xH22xD11cm..TIA everyone!



Chevron Lambskin Bleu Roi Maxi


----------



## winata

Can somebody help me identify this bag for me? TIA  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cosmoboysf

What style and year this bag is from? Thanks for your help.


----------



## cosmoboysf

Don't want to get to selfish with your time, but if any one can help me identify this bag as well it would be much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## thegraceful1

winata said:


> Can somebody help me identify this bag for me? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
2011 Chain Me Collection, more info. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-chain-me-collection-678058.html


----------



## thegraceful1

SHOPDESIGNER said:


> hey guys, my friend asked me to sell a vintage chanel bag for her on ebay, but she only wants to sell it if there's any value in the bag. i'm not exactly sure which bag it is, or if there's a market for it. Do you guys think it would be worth while selling this bag, and could anyone identify this? thanx so much, you guys are awesome!!!


 
Chanel has never made this style.


----------



## jvabois

Just purchased this not knowing retail value or style name?  Will know more when it arrives from info on store tag...any info would be SOO helpful,thank you! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## SHOPDESIGNER

thegraceful1 said:


> Chanel has never made this style.



hey, so would anyone know if this bag is authentic? I'm obviously not going to sell it until I know.


----------



## RobynL

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/robynlaf/272_2490.jpg


----------



## shinymagpie

rejseministeren said:


> Hi there,
> 
> could any one help me identify this bag. The lock is twotoned. Silver and gold. There is a pocket on the back of the bag.
> 
> Any one know the model name, year, and maybe price at the time?
> 
> Thanks



Hi
You need to post this to the authenticate this Chanel page. Please use the first link to see which photos you need. If you are intending to sell, I recommend you use etincelerauthentications.com and they can professionally preauthenticate it you before you sell it. It's not at all expensive to do this. I do this with anything I am intending to sell.


----------



## Bentley1

Hi everyone!

I was hoping someone could help me with the name, style # & price of the new Camera Bag with the Bijoux Chain and dangling CC.  

My mom has been looking for one and I was hoping to find one for her soon.  A poster posted a picture in the June purchases and I pm'd her, but I was hoping someone could help me out today.  It's at the bottom of the page by poster Shelleyp61.  Thanks so much!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/come-and-share-your-june-2011-purchases-686290-8.html


----------



## fionasit

Hi everyone,
Please help me identify this vintage chanel bag. It is 100% authentic. 
I would really appreciate it. 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/101/img0323dk.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/img0324k.jpg/


----------



## WaffleCloth

Does anyone know the name of this style? It's from the late 90's and has plastic hardware 
http://i.imgur.com/TJJ2u.png

It is the same size as a medium, I've seen jumbo's like this and they were called Chanel Bokka?


----------



## MiniMabel

Hello - I would be grateful if anyone can confirm the colour of this bag? 

Also, the style, and year of issue?  

It measures 10" across.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## winata

thegraceful1 said:


> 2011 Chain Me Collection, more info. here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-chain-me-collection-678058.html



Thanks so much


----------



## thegraceful1

MiniMabel said:


> Hello - I would be grateful if anyone can confirm the colour of this bag?
> 
> Also, the style, and year of issue?
> 
> It measures 10" across.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 
Color looks like Dk. Orange (not really sure), this is the classic m/l lambskin flap, check the hologram sticker #'s for year it was made.

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999


----------



## MiniMabel

thegraceful1 said:


> Color looks like Dk. Orange (not really sure), this is the classic m/l lambskin flap, check the hologram sticker #'s for year it was made.
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999


 

Graceful1 - thank you very much for your help.  MM x


----------



## Drool@bags

Does anyone know what model is this bag and which year it was made? Hologram number starts with a 2 (is it 1988 - 1990)? Any idea what's the market value for this model? It is about 8.75 x 7 x 2.75 inches. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sauceesu

Do all Chanel bags have zipper pulls/charms on the inside of the bag?


----------



## ehy210

http://lookbook.nu/look/905841-Yellow-shirt-and-Chanel

i love  this baggg! can somebody help me identify it?? pleaseee


----------



## serene

Is this beige claire? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHANEL-Med-2-...ps=63&clkid=522253752726262953#ht_12266wt_754


----------



## winnnieee

hiya wonder if anyone know about this style and colour?
size is 12'' so i believe it is a jumbo, please correct me if i'm wrong TIA!
p.s. sorry about the picture quality :S


----------



## NYCavalier

winnnieee said:


> hiya wonder if anyone know about this style and colour?
> size is 12'' so i believe it is a jumbo, please correct me if i'm wrong TIA!
> p.s. sorry about the picture quality :S



10P Green Lambskin Chevron Jumbo Silver HW


----------



## NYCavalier

serene said:


> Is this beige claire?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHANEL-Med-2-...ps=63&clkid=522253752726262953#ht_12266wt_754



yes


----------



## NYCavalier

ehy210 said:


> http://lookbook.nu/look/905841-Yellow-shirt-and-Chanel
> 
> i love  this baggg! can somebody help me identify it?? pleaseee



Vintage (vintage bags did not have names)


----------



## CoachCatcher45

29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmjzx5C2iG1qk83tro1_500.png this chanel is beautiful


----------



## CoachCatcher45

can ID this chanel it is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MayBabe

Hi,

Could you some help me to ID this bag please? Could you also tell me what year was this model released? I got this recently for a cost of 700 Pounds, just trying to work out whether it was a good deal.

TIA


----------



## serene

CoachCatcher45 said:


> can ID this chanel it is BEAUTIFUL



oh, I love her skirt!




NYCavalier said:


> yes




Thanks! 
But it's strange.. she says it's not that light..


----------



## prizee

Hi,

Do you know what style is this bag?  The listing says it's a Chanel Matrasse bag.  I did a search and it seemed like this name is too general so I couldn't find more info.  Would love to know exact name so I could try to search for more photos (hopefully mod photos) for reference.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Quilted-Chanel-...H_Handbags&hash=item3f0aad9774#ht_8375wt_1035

TIA!


----------



## demoivres

Hello everyone,

This is my first time posting on Purse Forum.  Would anyone be able to tell me the name and season of this Chanel card holder?  

Thanks!!

Demoivres


----------



## Billie28

I need help. Anyone know about this style and which year it was made?  Card number is 322283? Any idea what's the  market value for this model?














Thank you


----------



## Bogirl

I found a purse that was a special order from Nordtrom in Seattle. The box says
11P
A50279Y06882
SAC HOBO

61506
Beige Fonce(43)
UNI

Seems a steal at 2200 new! I know prices have gone up in the last 2 years. My question is how old is this? Nordstom has only this one as a return and the sales rep said it is probably a year old. Anyone know what collection it's from? Sorry I am having trouble posting a pic.


----------



## Kiccoro

I just bought this...can someone help me to identify it please.  
And it would be really wonderful if someone has some idea how much the retail price of it was:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bambiboo/items/31368412

Thanks a million!!


----------



## imysworld

Hello i tried searching for the code, but i didnt want to look through every page but i was wondering if anyone knew what this bag was? or how much in UK £ it is? 

Im curious as im looking for something for my 21st and i think this is beautiful but im not going to be going to a Chanel shop or boutique until my 21st on 3 July so im just looking in to all the bags. 

If you know of any posts with this bag in or the name then i can search and see more pictures that would be AMAZING!!! 

The code is A50478 Y07112 24302

Picture attached below - i just did a screen shot off the Chanel website

Would it come in other colours?

Thank you so much


----------



## floflow

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260796264116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sainttropez

8Marina posted this bag and I would love to know how it's called  







Thanks!


----------



## newmommy_va

I'm not surprised that the SA didn't know how to read the tag... I've had that experience from department store SAs as well. 11P = 2011 Printemps (spring). 11P started coming out in February _this year_. The season coming to stores now, is 11A = 2011 Automne (fall). (The numbers after the A note the style of the bag; the numbers after the Y note the leather and hardware combination. You can do a search for the thread on how to read tags that lists some common combinations.) 

HTH & enjoy your bag! 



Bogirl said:


> I found a purse that was a special order from Nordtrom in Seattle. The box says
> 11P
> A50279Y06882
> SAC HOBO
> 
> 61506
> Beige Fonce(43)
> UNI
> 
> Seems a steal at 2200 new! I know prices have gone up in the last 2 years. My question is how old is this? Nordstom has only this one as a return and the sales rep said it is probably a year old. Anyone know what collection it's from? Sorry I am having trouble posting a pic.


----------



## poptarts

CoachCatcher45 said:


> can ID this chanel it is BEAUTIFUL



That doesn't look like a Chanel to me, it's probably an inspired piece.


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Any help please? TIA!


----------



## melikemochi

I'm still relatively new to Chanel so I am unfamiliar with some styles, does anyone know when this bag came out, retail price, how popular it was or any other info on it? Thank you!


----------



## laf724

Is this red chanel still current? Does anyone know the name of it?

Thanks!


----------



## chery08

Hi all..

May i know what this model is ? Is this for this season ? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1423884&d=1307691404


----------



## JenBrett

if y'all can hop over to the ID forum, there's a midnight in paris bag that needs identifying. it's the unicorn of chanel bags, someone has seen it, but can't get a pic of it


----------



## uluv

hi

pls assist to identify this..thanks


----------



## the_cot

In the Mix


----------



## nano

what's the name of this bag? and when did it release?

http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...&brand=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=&category_id=132


----------



## nano

Is this a special edition of reissue? as the size does not look like 227...
and I found it has a 3rd grey flap inside, really wonder what's the name of this bag, please help!

http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...&brand=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=&category_id=132


----------



## I<3Coco

chery08 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> May i know what this model is ? Is this for this season ?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1423884&d=1307691404



A48374Y07096 from 11A (pre-fall) and is $2750.  HTH!!


----------



## I<3Coco

nano said:


> what's the name of this bag? and when did it release?
> 
> http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...&brand=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=&category_id=132



Chanel 3.  It was part of the fall 2010 collection.  HTH!


----------



## chery08

thanks for the info~~~ any idea how much it's selling in EU?


----------



## I<3Coco

chery08 said:


> thanks for the info~~~ any idea how much it's selling in EU?



Not sure in EU.  I know in USD it was $2700


----------



## chery08

Thank you~!~!~!


----------



## ktamaya

Pretty Bag!!! =)


----------



## chery08

just called the store in Germany... it's selling at EU$1880 but sold out (T_T) 
Looks like i've to stick to my GST


----------



## chery08

sorry to ask again.. there are 2 sizes to this bag... so A48377 is the smaller one ...something like GST size huh? 
Actually i'm confused... what is timeless collection means?


----------



## jelita78

hiyee gorgeous ladies..
was surfing the web and bumped into this.
hope u can tell me the colour, size, edition and price of this chanel flap.
and has it gone extinct yet? very impossible to find?


----------



## fairytopia

Hi ladies,
Can anyone help me to identify this bag? Thanks in advance


http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/Chanel-Siyah-Deri-Executive-Tote-ORIJINAL_W0QQidZZ40848494


----------



## uluv

Hi.

Are you referring to the photo i have posted? thanks



the_cot said:


> In the Mix


----------



## Ellapretty

What style of Chanel bag is this? It's terribly cute!

(Worn by Christine Bleakley, a UK TV presenter)


----------



## I<3Coco

Ellapretty said:


> What style of Chanel bag is this? It's terribly cute!
> 
> (Worn by Christine Bleakley, a UK TV presenter)



Retro Chain collection style A50272 Y00929.  HTH!


----------



## dmiko5

Did Chanel ever make a bag that looked like the Kelly?


----------



## thegraceful1

dmiko5 said:


> Did Chanel ever make a bag that looked like the Kelly?


 
Yes


----------



## neris6

Hi, I came across this WOC on a website, does anyone know the name of it or which season it is from??? 
Would really appreciate the help, TNX


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

inlovewithvuitt said:


> Any help please? TIA!




Anyone?


----------



## Kelren

Hi!  Can you help me identify this one (name, from what season, and price (*IF* I can still find one!)?  THANKS!


----------



## fligiam

Hi all - I purchased this bag at the Chanel outlet in Woodbury Commons in May of 2009. Original retail was $2395, and the box says that color is called Coral. It's made from either a satin or silk... Can anyone help me figure out what collection this bag is from? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## goodmornin

do you have a picture of the tag? We can probably tell from the code.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gosh, I have never seen a bag like that 
Srry I'm no help.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gosh, I have never seen a bag like that 
Sorry I'm no help.


----------



## fligiam

it reads...
98C A37001Y04737
Large Tote Bag
AR647
Coral NSZ
3 572621 077534

thanks again everyone!


----------



## I<3Coco

It looks like you've just answered your own question   It is from the Cruise 1998 collection


----------



## belovaldi

what's the name of this chanel? it's beautiful!


----------



## fligiam

i had a typo on what the tag says - it should be 08C, not 98C.  i didn't know that about the tags / codes.  you learn something new every day

thank you!!

belovaldi - i wish i knew the name or what it is called, but i can't remember  the tag just calls it a large shopping tote.  i am selling it on ebay so i wanted to put as much information about it as i could.  at least now i know the collection!


----------



## bonny_montana

Please help ID this bag for me? TIA

It is the 1st bag on post # 210 posted by Nat. with 2 handles, one in chain and one in leather. Thank you so much!
Its name and price when it was made, and if and where I could find one, Thank you!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...gs-lookbooks-and-magazines-here-48893-14.html


----------



## Kelren

First of all, thanks to everyone who has already tried to help. I found a bag at Saks (while visiting my sister in another state) which is very similar to the picture below (but I think the one I found was smaller and considered a "pouchette"). The hang tag identifies it as A29598 Y01480, and the authentication number begins with 11. The price is $1950. I'm wondering what the style is actually called, and if the bag is from a past season (someone told me the "11" indicates it is from many seasons ago)? Is it normal for a department store Chanel boutique to sell bags many seasons old? I feel Saks should discount the bag if it is a leftover, or a return that never got resold. Thanks!!


----------



## SaskiaS

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/2#2-la...lity-1,1,12,31

Hi, can anyone identify me this bag (name) and whether it comes in different styles / colors? THANK YOU


----------



## jelita78

belovaldi said:


> what's the name of this chanel? it's beautiful!


It is the BLIZZARD Flap Bag from the recent Fall 2010 Trunk Show Collection.


----------



## peace1029

jelita78 said:


> It is the BLIZZARD Flap Bag from the recent Fall 2010 Trunk Show Collection.


love this!! is there a name to it? gold chain shopping tote?


----------



## jelita78

peace1029 said:


> love this!! is there a name to it? gold chain shopping tote?


hmm.. i think that is the Chanel GST (grand shopping tote) in beige with gold hardware.


----------



## Kelren

UPDATE ON HANG TAG NUMBER:  A28598 Y01480 -- it appears I read the number incorrectly and this is an East/West or Baguette.  Still need to know the season as the newer ones have the double chains and back pocket, which this one does not.  Thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

Here are the codes for the classics

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html


----------



## Kelren

NYCavalier said:


> Here are the codes for the classics
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html


Thank you!


----------



## nicholle

please help me identify this bag. what it's called.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...584706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## nicholle

please help me identify what is this wallet called

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...93339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_7527wt_1139


----------



## sandchia

Hi Can help identify this bag? tkss


----------



## sandchia

View attachment 1432420


sandchia said:


> Hi Can help identify this bag? tkss



sorry forgot to post the photo


----------



## peace1029

jelita78 said:


> hmm.. i think that is the Chanel GST (grand shopping tote) in beige with gold hardware.


 
noted!! GST, beige with gold hardware. thanks!!


----------



## cynergyfit

Can someone please help me ID this bag...I'm jumping the LV wagon and trying to catch the CHANEL train

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-CHAIN-ST...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb5f920fa#ht_720wt_1139


----------



## venusmoon70

Please help me identify this bad.....tia!


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1432494&stc=1&d=1308728508


----------



## venusmoon70

venusmoon70 said:


> Please help me identify this bad.....tia!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1432494&stc=1&d=1308728508


If you have info on the dimensions...please do let me know too! Thanks!


----------



## Steven_Y

My mother has this Chanel bag and she's thinking of selling it and I wanted to help her identify this bag and the resale value of it. Thank you!


----------



## shoppingqueen3

Can someone help identify this chanel and what size it is?  

http://www.hollybaby.com/2011/06/21/january-jones-pregnancy-planned-mad-men/

Thanks!


----------



## MichelleTaylor

I am thinking of buying this second hand Chanel bag as i can't afford a new one. Before i do can anyone let me know which bag it is please?


----------



## JiChi

Can anyone ID the bag in these photos? They come from natalieoffduty.blogspot.com











I love it!


----------



## Chanel1717

hi does anyone know what kind of chanel bag this is? Any info?  thanks


----------



## Chanel1717

I have these pictures too.   anything would help and thanks in advance!


----------



## NYCavalier

shoppingqueen3 said:


> Can someone help identify this chanel and what size it is?
> 
> http://www.hollybaby.com/2011/06/21/january-jones-pregnancy-planned-mad-men/
> 
> Thanks!



Medium Reissue Camera Case (Black w/ Gold HW)


----------



## NYCavalier

MichelleTaylor said:


> I am thinking of buying this second hand Chanel bag as i can't afford a new one. Before i do can anyone let me know which bag it is please?



It is vintage, vintage bags do not have names


----------



## NYCavalier

Chanel1717 said:


> hi does anyone know what kind of chanel bag this is? Any info?  thanks





Chanel1717 said:


> I have these pictures too.   anything would help and thanks in advance!



Looks like a horrible fake... but to be sure you can post clearer pics in the 'authenticate this' thread...


----------



## NYCavalier

nicholle said:


> please help me identify this bag. what it's called.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...584706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



Black Striped 226 Reissue


----------



## 123solaria

Please authentic for me thanks

Item Name:Chanel MINI HANDBAG 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: na.na.7


----------



## 123solaria

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220802547255&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Please authentic for me thanks

Item Name:Chanel MINI HANDBAG 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: na.na.7


----------



## dotty8

Sorry if this has already been posted ... I'd love to know the *name* & *season* for the Chanel bag in these pictures:


----------



## shoppingqueen3

NYCavalier said:


> Medium Reissue Camera Case (Black w/ Gold HW)





Thanks for your help and reply


----------



## thegraceful1

cynergyfit said:


> Can someone please help me ID this bag...I'm jumping the LV wagon and trying to catch the CHANEL train
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-CHAIN-ST...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb5f920fa#ht_720wt_1139


 
Edgy Collection


----------



## thegraceful1

123solaria said:


> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220802547255&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Please authentic for me thanks
> 
> Item Name:Chanel MINI HANDBAG
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: na.na.7


 
All Authentication questions should be posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


----------



## 123solaria

thegraceful1 said:


> All Authentication questions should be posted here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


 

Ok thanks


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hello,
Anyone knows which season was this bag launched? And what is the name of this lovely purse? Thank you for any forthcoming replies 


_Photo courtesy of an ebay seller _


----------



## fellybelly

hi girls, does anyone know what model this bag is? 





thank you!!


----------



## Steven_Y

Steven_Y said:


> My mother has this Chanel bag and she's thinking of selling it and I wanted to help her identify this bag and the resale value of it. Thank you!


Help with this please?


----------



## Ido

Hi Ladies
I am pretty new to chanel and found this gorgeous chanel bag on one of Taiwanese TV programs and can't take my eyes off it. Can you please tell me the name of the bag and where would I might be able to find it? Bare my crappy iphone pics! It is not degrade Just the lighting makes it look like it. It seems like patent! Thanks in advance!


----------



## CheriBlossom

Can someone help ID this sunglasses, any additional info will be greatly appreciated too!  All I know is I have purchased it at Nordstrom at South Coast - cannot even remember when.  If you need additional photos of whatever distinguishing marks, please let me know and I will try my best to photograph them.  Or if this isn't the correct thread could someone please point me at the right direction. TIA!


----------



## chanel81

Can anyone identify this these sandals for me....TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHANEL-CC-LOGO-ANKLE-STRAP-SANDALS-SHOES-39-/230610802401?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b17996e1#ht_12373wt_868


----------



## uluv

anyone knows this bag? thanks




uluv said:


> hi
> 
> pls assist to identify this..thanks


----------



## buckyboy

Hello! Could someone help identify this Chanel - is it black matte lambskin with gunmetal hardware 2.55 reissue? Thank you.


----------



## thegraceful1

fellybelly said:


> hi girls, does anyone know what model this bag is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!


 
this is an accordion flap style bag from 2008-2009, more info. here

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/please-post-your-red-chanel-items-here-199808-4.html


----------



## thegraceful1

uluv said:


> anyone knows this bag? thanks


 
In The Mix tote


----------



## piggyboogy

Hi everybody, Im about to buy this Chanel, pls identify it and give me some advices. Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## uluv

thank you! 



thegraceful1 said:


> In The Mix tote


----------



## blcfalcon1

its my first time here and it probably wont be the last...i need some help identifying this particular purse


----------



## drnadsmd

I know the photo is very small, but can you please help me identify this bag and whether there is a similar bag in this seasons collection? It seems to be a type of WOC...


----------



## I<3Coco

drnadsmd said:


> I know the photo is very small, but can you please help me identify this bag and whether there is a similar bag in this seasons collection? It seems to be a type of WOC...



Looks like part of the Chanel 3 collection for fall


----------



## drnadsmd

I<3Coco said:


> Looks like part of the Chanel 3 collection for fall



Does that mean they may have it in the boutique?


----------



## baileylab

please help me ID a tote from he spring 2011 collection.  thanks!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

baileylab said:


> please help me ID a tote from he spring 2011 collection.  thanks!



This is the Chain Me tote.


----------



## baileylab

bulletproofsoul said:


> This is the Chain Me tote.



thank you so much!!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

blcfalcon1 said:


> its my first time here and it probably wont be the last...i need some help identifying this particular purse



Hi!  Welcome to the forum!

This is an older bag, and in the past, Chanel didn't name its bags very often. This looks like a variation of the classic flap, with square/bar quilting.  Sorry I don't have more info for you.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

piggyboogy said:


> Hi everybody, Im about to buy this Chanel, pls identify it and give me some advices. Thanks a lot!!!!!



This looks like an older classic flap, but there aren't any obvious front-on pics, so it's not easy to properly ID it.  What advice do you need?


----------



## jelita78

i was flipping over this magazine a few days ago.




and i just can't shake off this image from my head!
please tell me the name/ style of this jacket!




thanks in advance!


----------



## lshcat

Hello experts! Was this the GTT Grand Timeless Tote? Ann's calls it a "shopping tote", but the style looked different. Thanks!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/beige_caviar_shopping_tote


----------



## Alexis8

Can anyone ID these chanel sandals?? PLEASE... thank you in advance xx


----------



## TKM69

Any idea what this is ? It looks like a Timeless but with a different clasp? Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170662933031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## jelita78

hiyee..
can any of u tell me the exact name for this chanel tote kim kardashian was carrying?
thanks in advance!


----------



## SizK

Hi everyone, 

Just want to ask for a favor to identify this bag please? I tried google, didn't help much. TIA


----------



## alextay

Does anybody know anything about this particular bag?
Thanks!


----------



## lshcat

One more. Thank you!!?


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hello Ladies. 
This is my First chanel bag. 
Please help me identity this bag. Whats the Name? Model?
Item: chanel purse
Listing number: 110709144996
Seller: whoknowme
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...3#ht_500wt_922



Have a nice Day!!!


----------



## rondocap

Hi, can anyone help me identify this chanel bag? Also I'd like to know how I can tell if it is authentic or not. Can you tell from the picture, or what should I look for?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/photo4hti.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/photo2ii.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/photo1oc.jpg/


----------



## molulu

Does anyone recognize this bag? I did extensive research online but still can't find one photo that looks like this bag! Want to make sure this model actually exists. Do you know the model/season/year that this got released? Is it recent or old? Many thanks!

Pic #1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/59403232@N03/5913417621/
Pic #2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/59403232@N03/5913358905/


----------



## nano

Is this a special edition of reissue? as the size does not look like 227 nor 228...
and I found it has a 3rd grey flap inside, really wonder what's the name of this bag, please help!

http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...&brand=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=&category_id=132


----------



## ccharis

Hi Ladies,

Would appreciate if anyone could ID this reissue clutch? TIA!


----------



## figurative

Hello!

If anyone could help my friend ID this Chanel for his aunt, we'd be extremely grateful - any info would be amazing!!







Thanks in advance x


----------



## L0ve

Hi, does anyone know the model # of this bag??  It's a mini but it's not like the typical mini's.  This one is wider!  TIA!!


I don't know why but it won't let me post the pic!  The url is:
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/06/26/article-2008232-0CBB917600000578-141_224x646.jpg


----------



## imagine

hi. can you pls ID this Chanel. thanks!


----------



## sues

sorry, could not upload pic


----------



## sainttropez

Can anyone ID these bags? Thanks so much!


----------



## penipoo

Hi gals - I have been trying to figure out the NAME of the bag that Kourtney K.  was carrying in the pics of her holding her baby - you can't miss the bag - it was royal blue - large tote...chain bag - I've seen it in black as well.
Here is a pic. I want it in black SOooooo badly!
Help!! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjk8283

I am almost 99% sure this is not an authentic Chanel bag. Sorry...



imagine said:


> hi. can you pls ID this Chanel. thanks!


----------



## liri

it is a single flap maxi navy caviar bag 
any of you has the specific color (navy? blue? royal????) and if you can tell the season or more info thanks!


----------



## woollyboots

Can anyone identify this bag?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-Chanel-Paris-Moscow-Bowler-/110711092784?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1500894586583069856&_qi=RTM742988#ht_719wt_922


----------



## NYCavalier

imagine said:


> hi. can you pls ID this Chanel. thanks!





mjk8283 said:


> I am almost 99% sure this is not an authentic Chanel bag. Sorry...



Chanel DID make that bag.. I forget the name though


----------



## bluewin

ccharis said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone could ID this reissue clutch? TIA!


 
This is from the Byzantine collection, Byzance Reissue clutch


----------



## bluewin

sainttropez said:


> Can anyone ID these bags? Thanks so much!


 
First picture, looks like a mini but might be another bag depending how the back of the bag looks

Second pic, 2009 soft maxi in Coral or Salmon


----------



## bluewin

nano said:


> Is this a special edition of reissue? as the size does not look like 227 nor 228...
> and I found it has a 3rd grey flap inside, really wonder what's the name of this bag, please help!
> 
> http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...&brand=30&item=&rank=&key_sh=&category_id=132


 
Looks like the special edition flap for Mobile Art Exhibition in Hong Kong a few years ago.  I never saw the real flap before but there are a lot of fake ones out there.  
A few members bought the New York Mobile Art ones.


----------



## jchristine1117

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300578296386&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:ITHello - I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag


----------



## qjd

Hello, I am new to the Chanel forum. Now I am desperately search for name, price, anything about this bag. It is so gorgeous. It has three colors, magenta, blue and purple, and sparkle!

Anyone has an idea? Appreciate!!!!


----------



## sainttropez

bluewin said:


> First picture, looks like a mini but might be another bag depending how the back of the bag looks
> 
> Second pic, 2009 soft maxi in Coral or Salmon



Thank you so much! I didn't know that there's a special "soft" Maxi


----------



## LorraineRain

identify this wallet, I saw it on my friend's blog.
Anyone know where I can find this?
thanks


----------



## French75

Hi ladies, 
I think I saw this bag in the street yesterday but the color was grey as far as I remember. I found it so elegant !! do you know if the style is available currently (whatever the color) and how do you call it if I want to make a reasearch on the forum ? all info about this bag will be greatly appreciated (I just love it !)  thank you very much !


----------



## muchiko19

Hi Ladies Im back from a very long hiatus!  I think thats what a baby does to you

Anyway this might be a really common chanel purse but can you ladies help me id the name of this one? thanks the dimension of the purse is 11 x 3.5 x 6.5 thanks ladies


----------



## Beach Bum

French75 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I think I saw this bag in the street yesterday but the color was grey as far as I remember. I found it so elegant !! do you know if the style is available currently (whatever the color) and how do you call it if I want to make a reasearch on the forum ? all info about this bag will be greatly appreciated (I just love it !)  thank you very much !



This is the CHAIN AROUND messenger bag...it came in 3 sizes....very HTF...they r coming out again in black only...


----------



## princzezz21

I just asked this on the cost post but I think I should have asked here!!
Sorry, newbie!! 
Can someone help me identify my first Chanel ?? It's over there as my avatar.
I know it's from 2003 or 4 from the serial number and that it's caviar but little else.

Anyone know??

Thanks in advance


----------



## muchiko19

muchiko19 said:


> Hi Ladies Im back from a very long hiatus!  I think thats what a baby does to you
> 
> Anyway this might be a really common chanel purse but can you ladies help me id the name of this one? thanks the dimension of the purse is 11 x 3.5 x 6.5 thanks ladies




I think after reading the reference library I was able to answer my own question. Please correct me if im wrong:

08A Chanel Reissue 226 in Dark Blue/Navy Metallic Lambskin with SHW... whew!


----------



## French75

great ! thank you very much for your help 



Beach Bum said:


> This is the CHAIN AROUND messenger bag...it came in 3 sizes....very HTF...they r coming out again in black only...


----------



## alexis0519

is it WOC?


----------



## penipoo

penipoo said:


> Hi gals - I have been trying to figure out the NAME of the bag that Kourtney K.  was carrying in the pics of her holding her baby - you can't miss the bag - it was royal blue - large tote...chain bag - I've seen it in black as well.
> Here is a pic. I want it in black SOooooo badly!
> Help!!
> Thanks in advance!


 
Nobody knows the name of this beauty? I know there are some "die-hard" Chanel gals out there 

Pic are on Post #  #4217 (previous page)


----------



## jesscat

What color is this bag? I can't tell if it's beige, or more of a pinkish/blush color...

and is the color availability by season?

TIA!


----------



## nyc_besos

can anyone tell me the style name and number and retail value thank you!


----------



## muchiko19

HI Ladies its me again. can you help me ID this beauty? thanks! the stitching is also black not white it just looks white in the pics because of flash


----------



## sues

Hello Members, can anyone please tell me the details of this bag? I'd really like to track one down  Many thanks


----------



## nikkifresh2

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...16307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3048wt_1920


----------



## shoppingqueen3

Hi Everyone!

I saw this on ebay and need help identifying it..does anyone know if it comes in black and if you can still get it in stores?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-CHANEL-D...531?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519a481643


----------



## I<3Coco

shoppingqueen3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I saw this on ebay and need help identifying it..does anyone know if it comes in black and if you can still get it in stores?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-CHANEL-D...531?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519a481643



Its part of the Timeless CC collection from Spring Act 1 2011, and the style number is A50277 Y06882.   It did come in black and the price was $2300.  It might be hard to find, though I would check with Chanel boutiques first.  HTH!


----------



## urvi

anyone know what this beige bag on the top shelf is called?
and how much its for?
TIA


----------



## urvi

urvi said:


> anyone know what this beige bag on the top shelf is called?
> and how much its for?
> TIA



Forgot to add the pic, here it is!


----------



## icecreamom

Can somebody please help me ID these earrings?  I want to call my local Chanel Boutique and ask them to locate them for me, but I just want to know if they are still out there or if they are vintage. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## nikkifresh2

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...16307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3048wt_1920


----------



## princzezz21

Hi, can someone tell me about this Chanel?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-CHA...554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb6d1f48a
I have it in a musky pink and would like to know more about it.
Thanks Thanks Thanks!!


----------



## mnvo11

hello ladies, I saw this one when I came across a knock off site but it looks really cute and I was wondering what it is. please help me. thank you!


----------



## Jolie2533

I bought this bag about 6 months ago. I have taken it to the Chanel store with me multiple times and know its authentic. Only trouble is.. I have yet to find out what it's name is! I have never seen another one either.. online or in person. Do you know the name of this bag? Please help!
Thank you


----------



## ennova

I stumbled upon this bag at a preloved site. However the bag on sale is rather beat up. I hope that someone can identify this bag, so I could do a search for it.

Is this bag still for retail or is it vintage? It doesn't look vintage on Nicole Richie.... and the price, if it is still available in store.

Super thanks!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

looks like some kind of gst but idk anything else on it sorry


----------



## I<3Coco

mnvo11 said:


> hello ladies, I saw this one when I came across a knock off site but it looks really cute and I was wondering what it is. please help me. thank you!



This is part of the lipstick line--it has been around before and will be coming back out for Cruise 12


----------



## CCCraze

This is a vintage GST, made in 1990s only and not available in store anymore.  You still can find it on Ebay or consignment store though.  Available in lambskin, caviar and patent.  My friend has one in white caviar, it's so beautiful !


----------



## ennova

Thank you, ladies. Really appreciate your information. The GST is beautiful, isn't it? I'll do a search for it. Will share if I get my hands on one in good condition.

Good day!


----------



## gf8

Authenticate this Chanel for me please. There's another beige chanel with same serial number card .. Is that OK??
Thanks in advance! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260811627112&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sunhorizon

I bought this bag (not from Malleries, but a similar site) last week, and I'm not sure when it came out or how old it is. I just know that it's vintage. Medium sized, caviar, single flap, GHW, no back pocket, the main difference between this and the current Classics is that it has a border around the quilting. Anyone know when it's from? Thanks 

http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-caviar-white-flap-bag-i-38175-s-199.html?images=true#img


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

Please help to identify this Chanel name and Style Codes of this one "http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-Chanel-Lucky-Charms-Flap-Italy-Limited-Ed-/39071909". Thanks,


----------



## ckilty

I saw this gorgeous Chanel olive green tote bag on Bag Borrow or Steal. I called my local Saks in Washington DC. They don't have this color, but he told me it was a bag from the Cruise 2011 Collection called the "Natural Beauty."

Can anyone please help me find where to buy this bag and tell me how much it costs?

Thanks!!!!



http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/36600/3142/1039424&posCol=1&posRow=0&page=1


----------



## vanilje

gf8 said:


> Authenticate this Chanel for me please. There's another beige chanel with same serial number card .. *Is* *that OK??*Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260811627112&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


No, that's not OK.

Post questions about authentication here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647-171.html


----------



## lucidagirl

I bought this bag back in March and need to know the name of this bag... Even the sales person at NM were guessing. Can someone please help? Thanks in advance. Please paste the below link the address bar. Thanks again!

C:\Users\Ann Lee\Desktop\Chanel Bag.jpg


----------



## lucidagirl

I bought this bag back in March and need to know the name of this bag... Even the sales person at NM were guessing. Can someone please help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaded81

Can anyone tell me if this is the 10A Grey reissue?


----------



## gf8

vanilje said:


> No, that's not OK.
> 
> Post questions about authentication here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647-171.html


Do you mean the one I asked is fake? 
Thanks again.


----------



## vanilje

gf8 said:


> Do you mean the one I asked is fake?
> Thanks again.


  I think it's fake.  But I'm not an authenticator, so please post in the Authenticate this Chanel- thread.


----------



## ebayaholic

I am interested in this bag being sold by forever-lv BUT am confused - the tag shows 11P - which my research says is spring 2011 BUT the hologram starts with 11 - which my research says is 2006 to 2008 - is my research flawed? Does the white tag belong with this bag - it apears to be attached to the bag and is advertised as NWT.  What is the correct name of this bag? Many thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350481952794&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## I<3Coco

ebayaholic said:


> I am interested in this bag being sold by forever-lv BUT am confused - the tag shows 11P - which my research says is spring 2011 BUT the hologram starts with 11 - which my research says is 2006 to 2008 - is my research flawed? Does the white tag belong with this bag - it apears to be attached to the bag and is advertised as NWT.  What is the correct name of this bag? Many thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350481952794&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



This doesn't look right because the bag appears to be the In Business E/W tote from 11p or Spring 2011 Act 1.  However the authenticity card and hologram on the inside do not appear to match this bag.  This bag should have a hologram/authenticity card that starts with 13.  HTH!


----------



## ebayaholic

OMG - this bag is FAKE?


----------



## Encore Closet

I just got this Chanel as a gift from my mother in law.  Can you tell me when it was made and what the style name is
Thank you


----------



## vanilje

ebayaholic said:


> I am interested in this bag being sold by forever-lv BUT am confused - the tag shows 11P - which my research says is spring 2011 BUT the hologram starts with 11 - which my research says is 2006 to 2008 - is my research flawed? Does the white tag belong with this bag - it apears to be attached to the bag and is advertised as NWT. What is the correct name of this bag? Many thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350481952794&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


 
See burberryprncess response in post #139, page 10 in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-to-read-chanel-tags-261363-10.html


----------



## myreahz

Please could you help identify this bag,










Thank you.x.


----------



## cyeulinh

hi girls, can u guys please help out and let me know if this purse is authentic all not?

http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/cyeulinh/chaneljumbofront.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/cyeulinh/chaneljumboinside.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/cyeulinh/chanelbottom.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/cyeulinh/chaneljumboserial.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/cyeulinh/chanellabel.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/cyeulinh/chanelside.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/cyeulinh/chanelside2.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/cyeulinh/chanelback.jpg


----------



## cyeulinh

hi girls, can u guys please help out and let me know if this purse is authentic all not?

http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...jumbofront.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...umboinside.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...anelbottom.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...umboserial.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...hanellabel.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...chanelside.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...hanelside2.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...chanelback.jpg


----------



## jay85

Hi Gals,Could anyone here please help me out with these two Chanel bags?
I do not know the type and retail price..
These are the pics :

Chanel Item number 1 :













Chanel Item number 2 :

















Help me out please..Thank You


----------



## lbjdlaw

ebayaholic said:


> I am interested in this bag being sold by forever-lv BUT am confused - the tag shows 11P - which my research says is spring 2011 BUT the hologram starts with 11 - which my research says is 2006 to 2008 - is my research flawed? Does the white tag belong with this bag - it apears to be attached to the bag and is advertised as NWT.  What is the correct name of this bag? Many thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350481952794&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



This bag is from the In Business collection.  Nordstrom Seattle had this one in both the black patent and the lambskin.


----------



## lbjdlaw

gf8 said:


> Authenticate this Chanel for me please. There's another beige chanel with same serial number card .. Is that OK??
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260811627112&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Each Chanel bag should have a serial # card that matches it's hologram sticker.  No two bags should have the same # on the hologram/auth card.


----------



## Dervish

Hi all,

I found this bag while cleaning out a older family members house, my Mother thinks this is an Chanel bag but I cannot find anything like it just searching on google.

In addition to the bag itself it comes in a purple bag to keep it clean I think.

Could you please help identify it?









































Thanks for any help


----------



## ebayaholic

lbjdlaw said:


> This bag is from the In Business collection. Nordstrom Seattle had this one in both the black patent and the lambskin.


 
Thank you soooo much for all your help - *so the bag is leather right and not vinyl? * Last question PROMISE - thanks!!!!!


----------



## lbjdlaw

ebayaholic said:


> Thank you soooo much for all your help - *so the bag is leather right and not vinyl? * Last question PROMISE - thanks!!!!!



I believe the patent In Business Tote is vinyl.  You can tell cuz of the lower price point ($1850 if I remember correctly).  If it were patent leather, it would be a few hundred dollars more.  Seattle Nordstrom also got this style in lambskin.  Ask for Belen if you call out there.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DTowngirl12

Hi ladies! I bought these boots in April of this year from a boutique in this giant mall in Paris.. forget the name :\ It wasn't Printemps. It was VERY VERY busy in there and I was drawn to these boots! The only thing is I am not able to find a picture of them ANYWHERE, or anyone with them. The box doesn't say what "style" these are, and I'm very new to Chanel so idk if that is usual for them to do or anything. If you could please identify or guide me towards the right direction to find out more about these boots, I would GREATLY appreciate it! Thanks so much!


----------



## ebayaholic

lbjdlaw said:


> I believe the patent In Business Tote is vinyl. You can tell cuz of the lower price point ($1850 if I remember correctly). If it were patent leather, it would be a few hundred dollars more. Seattle Nordstrom also got this style in lambskin. Ask for Belen if you call out there. Hope this helps.


 
*Thanks - I have inquired and the retail price was $2350.*


----------



## whitebear

I've been searching for this bag for so long, and still have yet to come across it... 
Do anyone know what the name of the bag/ year?

Thank you in advance


----------



## qdo2599

Hi! I am new and need help getting the name/ style number for the beige purse on the left. I saw this a couple days ago at the Chanel boutique in SF. The SA said it was 2400 and would increase to 3000 after today - august 8th. My mom wants it in black and I need to get the style number so that I can order it with my friend with her Nordstrom discount. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## lbjdlaw

ebayaholic said:


> *Thanks - I have inquired and the retail price was $2350.*



Ooops, either the price went up or I'm thinking of the price of another bag from the same or similar collection.  Hope you find one u like!


----------



## Nat

qdo2599 said:


> Hi! I am new and need help getting the name/ style number for the beige purse on the left. I saw this a couple days ago at the Chanel boutique in SF. The SA said it was 2400 and would increase to 3000 after today - august 8th. My mom wants it in black and I need to get the style number so that I can order it with my friend with her Nordstrom discount. Thanks for the help!!



Hi and welcome! The beige tote is called the Cerf Tote and it is part of their continuous classic collection. Style code is A15206, color code for black is: 94305.


----------



## LuckyLindy

Do any of the beige classic
Chanel flap bags come with the gold tone hardware?


----------



## yussi

Hello, please help me identify the name of this one? I took the picture from the Chanel website and the name of the item was not listed, only dimensions. I also need to know price.......what, about 6000?


----------



## bisousx

Hey guys,

Can you please ID this Chanel and if possible, w/ the model # and if it's still available? 

I know it comes in a dark purple/eggplant color too... 

thanks


----------



## bisousx

bisousx said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can you please ID this Chanel and if possible, w/ the model # and if it's still available?
> 
> I know it comes in a dark purple/eggplant color too...
> 
> thanks




Nm, I found it. "In the Mix" tote. Does anyone know the color of Rosie's bag?


----------



## koost

I don't even know if this is the way to do it but can someone PLEASE identify this...


----------



## koost

Still searching for the Name of the above bag and where I could buy it. Thank you in advance


----------



## venusmoon70

bisousx said:


> Nm, I found it. "In the Mix" tote. Does anyone know the color of Rosie's bag?



I got the same thing...same color-blue, bought  in Singapore $4760 in Nov 2010.

Here's the code! series 14xxxxxxx

A49682Y06829C5279

It's the nicest Chanel...according to my husband! lol..


----------



## koost

Thank you so much....now to see if I can find it..lol


----------



## Kimberlyp

I feel ridiculous not knowing this but I keep the names and years my bags were from in a little moleskin book but can't find it. 
Can someone please let me know the name and years of these two if posssible? 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Kimberlyp

Thanks so much!


----------



## Brigitta

I think the beige bag is an accordion flap; or at least it looks a lot like the ones I have seen on tpf.


----------



## lastpurse

Yep, it is an accordion flap.  Not sure of the year, as it is a reoccurring style.


----------



## **Chanel**

Kimberlyp said:


> Thanks so much!


 
Hi sweetie, how are you?
I can't help with the first one but the second one looks like an Accordion flap to me. If you can post a pic of the hologram sticker inside, that would help to say from which year this bag is .


----------



## lovely64

Can anyone help id this little cutie? Sorry that it´s not more visible but I´m sure the experts will be able to tell anyway? Edit...I just saw that you cannot enlarge the pic??? It´s from this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/barbara-martelo-style-thread-564727.html


----------



## Ebay Buyer

I thought I was getting the classic flap bag but... I really would appreciate your feedback on what you think of this bag. Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...615977&tid=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:CPSSEB:US:1123

EB


----------



## guancia

Hey, I really someone could help me here. I just acquired this bag and would like some more info on it, if anyone can help. Not sure if I need to post the serial number on here, but will if it's needed. Thank you so much!


----------



## mlp2222

I purchased my first Chanel off of Ebay and although the seller says it is a chocolate bar flap, the other chocolate bars look different than the one I purchased. Can someone please help me identify my new handbag? Thank you. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...92485&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2659wt_1165


----------



## lshcat

I like the handles on this one - almost a YSL Roady appearance with the hooked rolled handles... it's a medium sized caviar bag. Anyone know if it had a specific name/line? Thanks!


----------



## king of haute

my grandmother just bought the exact same bag at neiman marcus can anyone tell which collection it's from & year?????? thanx


----------



## Kimberlyp

**Chanel** said:


> Hi sweetie, how are you?
> I can't help with the first one but the second one looks like an Accordion flap to me. If you can post a pic of the hologram sticker inside, that would help to say from which year this bag is .



Hi girl! I should have known you would know this! Here's the pic:




Thanks so much!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I can't seem to get the image to show proper here of gorgeous bag that Dita is wearing.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150647476435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1197

Does anyone know where I can find of these??? I love the color and the size


----------



## jessdressed

Lady Chinadoll said:


> I can't seem to get the image to show proper here of gorgeous bag that Dita is wearing.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150647476435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1197
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find of these??? I love the color and the size



That's called the Summer Flap. Call your local boutique and see if they can track one for you.


----------



## **Chanel**

Kimberlyp said:


> Hi girl! I should have known you would know this! Here's the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Hi sweetie, it's from 2008-2009 .

Here's a list (post #73) about the hologram sticker and matching year 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-to-read-chanel-tags-261363-5.html#post14573516


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Thank you Jess Dress 
Good to know its still available


----------



## lshcat

whitebear said:


> I've been searching for this bag for so long, and still have yet to come across it...
> Do anyone know what the name of the bag/ year?
> 
> Thank you in advance



Looks to be the same as this one, maybe it will help.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-Maxi-CC-Lambskin-with-GHW-GREAT-/39405504


----------



## Stephanielea

what sort of wallet is this?


----------



## cupcakenme

please identify this bag, thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1432494&d=1308728508


----------



## I<3Coco

Stephanielea said:


> what sort of wallet is this?



This is the light burgundy patent wallet from the brilliant line from Pre-fall 11.  HTH!


----------



## Brigitta

cupcakenme said:


> please identify this bag, thanks!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1432494&d=1308728508



I think this bag is an Istanbul (?) medium accordion flap.  It's been available at NM.


----------



## FantaZ

Does anyone know what style this clutch and if it came in flap form?


----------



## laf724

is this bag from the current season??

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2011/0...-dines-out/janice-dickinson-dines-at-madeo-9/


----------



## thegraceful1

lshcat said:


> I like the handles on this one - almost a YSL Roady appearance with the hooked rolled handles... it's a medium sized caviar bag. Anyone know if it had a specific name/line? Thanks!


 
Dont remember the name of this bag but this style is from the early 2000's


----------



## thegraceful1

king of haute said:


> View attachment 1464633
> 
> my grandmother just bought the exact same bag at neiman marcus can anyone tell which collection it's from & year?????? thanx


 
2008 East/West Accordion Flap.


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Hi does anyone happen to know that name of this tote ? 







Sorry for the super big pic- I cant downsize it


----------



## skyqueen

Steven_Y said:


> My mother has this Chanel bag and she's thinking of selling it and I wanted to help her identify this bag and the resale value of it. Thank you!


Hi Steven...I just saw your post. Is this a backpack style bag? CC gold logo (fairly large) on the LH side strap? If so...I own this bag or something similar, I'd have to see more pics. Mine is from the early/mid 1990s.


----------



## thegraceful1

VeryIntoChanel said:


> Hi does anyone happen to know that name of this tote ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super big pic- I cant downsize it


 
2008 CC STUD Accordion Flap.


----------



## babybok

This pink is too cute  would anyone tell me the color code / name of it ?  Thank you so much in advance


----------



## preppieblonde

Anyone know?


----------



## guancia

guancia said:


> Hey, I really someone could help me here. I just acquired this bag and would like some more info on it, if anyone can help. Not sure if I need to post the serial number on here, but will if it's needed. Thank you so much!



Can anyone id this for me? The serial number on it is 6740061. I can take a picture of the serial number, but my camera just died on me.


----------



## baglover4ever

Can someone please tell me what bag this is:
t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ1mXrJQ8dFabVX4BZsU_DVt_nDemd41FFssV4ASTD3x1C3eHI6OA

it was fall/winter 2010 i believe. I saw the green color with brown straps at NM. 
Can someone please give me more detail regarding it?


----------



## minababe

need your help on this one. searching for the name and especially price.


----------



## nicekrissy

Hi, I spot a clutch in the Chanel Boutique in Sydney. 

It looks like a classic flap slightly smaller than a medium CF..but it's a clutch (fairly thin) with a chain that you can hide inside..

and it's definitely not a WOC...its bigger than WOC

I can't find a photo on the web, does anyone know the name of it?


----------



## bigvin

Hi everybody! Can someone help me with this one because I'm baffled I can't find anything like it on the internet after hours of searching. I'm looking to sell it but have no idea how to price it since I don't know what it is. The bag is like new.
Style.....price.....have you've ever seen on like it.
CC on the bottom, flapless in a beige lambskin.


----------



## thegraceful1

minababe said:


> need your help on this one. searching for the name and especially price.


 
2011 Chain Around Collection, more info. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/cruise-2011-the-chain-around-collection-622521.html


----------



## Stephanielea

nicekrissy said:


> Hi, I spot a clutch in the Chanel Boutique in Sydney.
> 
> It looks like a classic flap slightly smaller than a medium CF..but it's a clutch (fairly thin) with a chain that you can hide inside..
> 
> and it's definitely not a WOC...its bigger than WOC
> 
> I can't find a photo on the web, does anyone know the name of it?




an east west flap maybe? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/cheapest-east-west-around-the-world-63542.html


----------



## bellapurse

I need to identify this model(name and price).  Thanks,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2henry4shoes/6003066346/in/set-72157625802937956


----------



## iivonny

Hi please help me check is this chanel earring auth?? THanks 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...65787541.38168.142992285788699&type=1&theater


----------



## bigvin

bigvin said:


> Hi everybody! Can someone help me with this one because I'm baffled I can't find anything like it on the internet after hours of searching. I'm looking to sell it but have no idea how to price it since I don't know what it is. The bag is like new.
> Style.....price.....have you've ever seen on like it.
> CC on the bottom, flapless in a beige lambskin.



So here's some more info I should have shared with you all the first time around.
My brother in-law was working for Chanel in New Jersey at the time .....around the mid 90's.... so I purchased the bag through him for my wife. Needless to say she used the bag only once so it is like new.
It came with a beige Neiman Marcus dust bag.
So no one has any info about this flap free 10x8x3 CC?


----------



## deb68nc

Can you identify Reese Witherspoons grey camera bag and what year is it from???

I know it's a camera bag but I was wondering which year it was made...is it metallic or soft lambskin? Thanks!


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-283.html

Post number 10...thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

deb68nc said:


> Can you identify Reese Witherspoons grey camera bag and what year is it from???
> 
> I know it's a camera bag but I was wondering which year it was made...is it metallic or soft lambskin? Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-283.html
> 
> Post number 10...thanks!


 
Post #4240 is a '10 Grey Reissue Camera bag/aged calfskin.


----------



## 107

Forgive me if this has already been asked (there are a lot of pages in this thread) but, can someone please tell me the name of this bag?

http://www.rose-mcgowan.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=6864&fullsize=1


----------



## nicekrissy

Stephanielea said:


> an east west flap maybe?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/cheapest-east-west-around-the-world-63542.html



I found something similar to what I saw...
Does anyone know the name of this clutch?
the RRP in Sydney is AUD$2550


----------



## wallstreet2010

im having a lot of trouble identifying my bag on the internet. its serial number is 7615479 (with an ID card)

i guess its from 2002-2003. its non-leather quilted single flap bag with a large gold chain in chocolate color. does anyone know anything about this bag?

it looks like this random one style wise (which could be a fake idk) but without the CC logo in the quilting...and its not blue...

http://www.chanelbagsforsale.org/for-sale/chanel-bag-blue-small-handbag-purse-w-chain-7630855/3092/


----------



## Mary1978

Hello! Please can you help me with this bag? Seller says she purchased it at mid 90´s from a vintage store in Helsinki and owner of the shop said is authentic. Don´t have more pics at the moment. It´s very bad condition.. Thank you pro´s! 
http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=006808552661.jpg
http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=001508552662.jpg

(photos are sellers, not mine. They are quite small, can send bigger ones via e-mail)


----------



## Mary1978

Mary1978 said:


> Hello! Please can you help me with this bag? Seller says she purchased it at mid 90´s from a vintage store in Helsinki and owner of the shop said is authentic. Don´t have more pics at the moment. Thank you pro´s!
> 
> 
> Photos got extra shine because i took them from my laptop screen.
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=002948553080.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=008208553081.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=003918553083.jpg


----------



## Mary1978

--having a trouble using forum, sorry.


----------



## I<3Coco

nicekrissy said:


> I found something similar to what I saw...
> Does anyone know the name of this clutch?
> the RRP in Sydney is AUD$2550



Looks like the summer flap from Cruise '11--hope that helps!


----------



## saira1214

thegraceful1 said:


> Post #4240 is a '10 Grey Reissue Camera bag/aged calfskin.


 
I think it is from 2008.


----------



## 123

im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-22/1314076809611.jpg

please help can anybody tell me the size of this bag ?


----------



## C.CHANEL

Can someone please tell me the name of this purse & why it is stamped press inside? Also does this effect the resale value? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

What Chanel tote is Danielle Staub carrying on VH1's Famous Food?? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## lavenderlilz

Hi everyone 

I tried posting a thread on thi and wasn't able to. I just visited the Chanel boutique in Hong Kong and saw these two tweed totes.

Small - black in colour and with tweed around the edges and through the chain handles. Interior of the bad is fully in tweed. Also comes in cream/off white. It's about the size of the GST.

Big - grey in colour with tweed around the edges and through the chain handles. It's  about the size of a large LV never full. Interior of the bag is fully in tweed.

I keep thinking of both bags but am not able to view chanel's site on my iPad.

I would be most grateful if someone could share pictures and model numbers of the bags  from Chanel's website or brochure.


----------



## thegraceful1

Chanel4Eva said:


> What Chanel tote is Danielle Staub carrying on VH1's Famous Food?? It's gorgeous!!


Can you post a pic.?


----------



## vanilje

Mary1978 said:


> Mary1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Please can you help me with this bag? Seller says she purchased it at mid 90´s from a vintage store in Helsinki and owner of the shop said is authentic. Don´t have more pics at the moment. Thank you pro´s!
> 
> 
> Photos got extra shine because i took them from my laptop screen.
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=002948553080.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=008208553081.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=003918553083.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! You should post in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647-289.html
> Include a link to the online listing, see page 1 to use the correct format.
> Hope this helps!
Click to expand...


----------



## guancia

guancia said:


> Hey, I really someone could help me here. I just acquired this bag and would like some more info on it, if anyone can help. Not sure if I need to post the serial number on here, but will if it's needed. Thank you so much!





guancia said:


> Can anyone id this for me? The serial number on  it is 6740061. I can take a picture of the serial number, but my camera  just died on me.



 Trying this again... could someone please help? Even if you have 0 idea,  or a small idea, any info would be great. Please and Thank you


----------



## vanilje

guancia said:


> Trying this again... could someone please help? Even if you have 0 idea, or a small idea, any info would be great. Please and Thank you


 
Sorry I can't be of much help, but serial # starting with 6xxxxxx is from  2000-2001.


----------



## Jglassk

Hi! Can someone tell me if this is the correct name for this bag? I cant seem to find anything on it when I do searches by the name they have listed.

http://luxury.malleries.com/chanel-...mall2SID=5a9580470743a50c219ba6bc63efdea5#img


----------



## eff

Posted this last year but never got any responses... can anyone help with what the name and retail price of this bag is/was? Or at least what line it might be from? I've looked all over the internet and I can't find it


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Hello everyone,

I saw this bag in a consignment store. The pictures are very unclear since I took them with my iphone but I was wondering whether anyone knows this bag. It has the nonlogo closure just like the reissue 2.55 but it has such a different shape. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mary1978

Thank you Vanilje!


----------



## Bonita Applebum

I took this bag to my closest Chanel store and they didn't have any information on it. I recently posted about this bag in my reveal thread and was gifted this wonderful vintage with no name or information. Any help with it's identify would be great. 
thank you!


sorry about the flipping of the images... i tried to flip it but it won't work.


----------



## minababe

can you help me on this one? I'm looking for a bag like audrina has. what's the name of it? the price would be great to know too (especially for germany) and is it available at the stores?

thanks a lot


----------



## Emerilla

minababe said:


> can you help me on this one? I'm looking for a bag like audrina has. what's the name of it? the price would be great to know too (especially for germany) and is it available at the stores?
> 
> thanks a lot



it looks like the classic m/l flap bag in caviar with SHW. It currently retails for 2820 Euros. Code is A01112. This bag is the love of my life and I will be getting it soon ))


----------



## minababe

Emerilla said:


> it looks like the classic m/l flap bag in caviar with SHW. It currently retails for 2820 Euros. Code is A01112. This bag is the love of my life and I will be getting it soon ))



lucky you!
I just love this chanel and the bigger chanel bag lauren is wearing. they both are stunning. but so much money. omg. maybe one day 

but thank you so much for the information


----------



## NikkiG11

Really liking this bag but wondering whether it is real?
I can't seem to find the model of it an this is the only site that has this style.. 

http://www.handbagstonight.com/chanel/chanel-caviar-jumbo-xl-handbag-flap-rare-icon-vintage

Is it really vintage?
The bag has 7 numbers on it's serial code.. Caviar leather.. everything looks fine but the zipper-  don't know what to believe online. Please help!!


----------



## vanilje

NikkiG11 said:


> Really liking this bag but wondering whether it is real?
> I can't seem to find the model of it an this is the only site that has this style..
> 
> http://www.handbagstonight.com/chanel/chanel-caviar-jumbo-xl-handbag-flap-rare-icon-vintage
> 
> Is it really vintage?
> The bag has 7 numbers on it's serial code.. Caviar leather.. everything looks fine but the zipper- don't know what to believe online. Please help!!


 Please post in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647-312.html


----------



## NikkiG11

vanilje said:


> Please post in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647-312.html



Thank you!


----------



## sarahknowles

just wondering what year / style this bag is 
thanks! 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160644738544?...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## capripor

I stumbled upon this pic today on the forum and was wondering about this style-- TIA!


----------



## pasia

Hi!

Does anyone know what year this bag is from and what the colour is called? TIA!


----------



## newmommy_va

It looks like the Petite Timeless Tote or PTT... It's more e/w than the PST or Petite Shopping Tote. Plenty of info on it in the forum, so feel free to do a search. Good luck! 



capripor said:


> I stumbled upon this pic today on the forum and was wondering about this style-- TIA!


----------



## capripor

newmommy_va said:


> It looks like the Petite Timeless Tote or PTT... It's more e/w than the PST or Petite Shopping Tote. Plenty of info on it in the forum, so feel free to do a search. Good luck!


 
thank you!


----------



## princezss

Hey guys, was wondering if someone can help me with what bag this is? I cant find anything on google from what Im searching, i think it is a sport bag? But I am looking for any info on it, what it sold for/what its worth, and the name of it if anything. Please help if you can! Thanks alot. (Also, I am most likely sure it is authentic, but have never seen a style like this so please let me know if it is or not!)


----------



## Munchkinxx

What is the style name of this bag? TIA!


----------



## laurel234

i saw this on atlantic pacific blog and LOOOVE this purse. can someone identify this beauty?


----------



## thegraceful1

laurel234 said:


> i saw this on atlantic pacific blog and LOOOVE this purse. can someone identify this beauty?


 Modern Chain Tote, more pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...our-modern-chain-ligne-pieces-here-52778.html


----------



## laurel234

thegraceful1 said:


> Modern Chain Tote, more pics. here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...our-modern-chain-ligne-pieces-here-52778.html




thank you. thank you! and one last one 

the price isn't too bad for it either.

edit--i spoke too fast--can't find it anywhere on ebay  boo


----------



## thegraceful1

laurel234 said:


> thank you. thank you! and one last one
> 
> the price isn't too bad for it either.
> 
> edit--i spoke too fast--can't find it anywhere on ebay  boo


 
There's 1 listed on Bonanza.


----------



## munkeebag81

can someone help me id this bag.  the  name or the style number.  also, the price that it retails for. tia 

picasaweb.google.com/aileen.truong/September22011#


----------



## nefariousmuze

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  It's got a style code paper tag A19981 Y01969.  I found it today at a consignment shop, but have never seen one like it before.  It's got a drawstring lining and a long tassel!  

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## ManuelaGarcia

Can anyone tel me the name and price of this bag! I loved it!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

pasia said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know what year this bag is from and what the colour is called? TIA!



Looks like 2009 fuchsia


----------



## bibo1000

anybody know name of this bag and how much is it


----------



## newmommy_va

I think it might be a Bubble Quilt or BQ for short... here are more from the reference lib w/prices: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html

GL! 



bibo1000 said:


> anybody know name of this bag and how much is it


----------



## MengLV

I want to buy as my first Chanel. What is the official name of this bag and size? Is this current model? TIA!


----------



## Jagger

laurel234 said:


> thank you. thank you! and one last one
> 
> the price isn't too bad for it either.
> 
> edit--i spoke too fast--can't find it anywhere on ebay  boo



There are a couple MODERN CHAINS on EBay now...one is for 1175 black shw...another 2 or 3 with the plastic black shiny enamel links but be forewarned with the plastic links as I heard one of the reasons they discontinued the plastic link version was because of the darn links breaking  
(a friend of mine owns a high end consign shop in Bev Hills and told me!)


----------



## dailyfresh

can anyone id this bag?


----------



## Mullepop

Hello

does anyone know what year this bag is from

chanel 2.55
id number ; 1463832


----------



## Leena24

Anybody know the era of this bag?.... And any further info about this bag please. Thanks in advance.


xoxo

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2807332348...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## isun83

hi, 
please help me to identify this bag! thank you!


----------



## viciel

MengLV said:


> I want to buy as my first Chanel. What is the official name of this bag and size? Is this current model? TIA!



M/L (Medium/Large) Classic Flap in Caviar Leather with Gold Hardware, it's a 00V, which means it's available every season, part of their classic ligne.  Size is about 10 x 6 x 2.5.


----------



## rei35

Does anyone know what color it is?? I think it's a great color. 

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/brBq...ing+New+York+Hotel/BqPqS6d2f7q/Kim+Kardashian


----------



## lpecia

Hi! Can anyone id this bag?


----------



## I<3Coco

dailyfresh said:


> can anyone id this bag?



It is the grand palais bag from Spring '11


----------



## moose*boots

Hi,

I am trying to put together a 'hero product' page for my website stylesequel.com. I'd love to do one on the Chanel Jumbo. Can anyone help me with when it was introduced, any partular features it has (apart from size) etc. Thanks so much

Emma


----------



## merisaimon

Hi, could anyone identify this one?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=400235983990&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=82838870541
TIA!


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Hi there! does anyone happens to know the style of this tote? I believe its from 2010 as the serial number starts with 13xxxxxxxx.....

its a fairly large hobo tote with gunmetal chain with a zipped top closure...













Any help is greatly appreciated  xxx


----------



## lshcat

What tote (calfskin?) is Toni Braxton carrying? Thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

lshcat said:


> What tote (calfskin?) is Toni Braxton carrying? Thanks!



On the road tote. It's the big one with 2 zipped pockets on either side.


----------



## lshcat

NYCavalier said:


> On the road tote. It's the big one with 2 zipped pockets on either side.



Thank you! LOVE that... ever see one, let me know


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could someone please clarify if this is E/W or N/S Cloudy Bundle Totoe? I know it says E/W, but to me it looks closer to the size of a N/S. Thank you! 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-17920-chanel-black-quilted-leather-cloudy-bundle-eastwest-tote-bag.aspx


----------



## thegraceful1

scoobiesmomma said:


> Could someone please clarify if this is E/W or N/S Cloudy Bundle Totoe? I know it says E/W, but to me it looks closer to the size of a N/S. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-17920...-leather-cloudy-bundle-eastwest-tote-bag.aspx


 
This is the N/S


----------



## scoobiesmomma

thegraceful1 said:


> This is the N/S


 
Thank you! I thought so, but of course kept second guessing myself!


----------



## gail13

If anyone can help me identify this bag, it would be appreciated?  I saw it over a year ago, and wish I had purchased it!


----------



## iheartschanel

gail13 said:


> If anyone can help me identify this bag, it would be appreciated?  I saw it over a year ago, and wish I had purchased it!



Hi, you might want to try to post your query here


----------



## gail13

Can anyone help me identify this bag-I saw it about a year ago and wish I had purchased it.....thank you!


----------



## gail13

Thanks i heartschanel, I re posted it.


----------



## svanchie

hi, is it save to buy chanel online without authenticity card but it has original receipt from chanel store?

please help me!


----------



## thegraceful1

gail13 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag-I saw it about a year ago and wish I had purchased it.....thank you!


 
It look like the Reissue Accordion Flap.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Hi, can someone help me with the name of this vintage bag? TY


----------



## thegraceful1

joyceluvsbags said:


> Hi, can someone help me with the name of this vintage bag? TY


 Chanel did not "have names" for their vintage bags, but the quilting is Chevron style.HTH


----------



## jeanjean711

Kim1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this little purse? Name, price, size, a better picture of it? Any info would be great! TIA!!!



This is my first post, can you tell us where this picture is from or published and date? Thanks and good luck, Sarah


----------



## joyceluvsbags

thegraceful1 said:


> Chanel did not "have names" for their vintage bags, but the quilting is Chevron style.HTH



Ok thank you!


----------



## sonalagarwal120

Can somebody pls identify this Chanel for me?

http://www.highheelconfidential.com/tanya-deol-seema-khan-at-design-one-exhibition/#comment-1997042


----------



## sonalagarwal120

ilovechanel3 said:


> that bag looks like one from cruise 2009 .let me find a pic.


Can u pls identify this Chanel for me:

http://www.highheelconfidential.com/tanya-deol-seema-khan-at-design-one-exhibition/#comment-1997042

Thanks a ton!


----------



## sonalagarwal120

sonalagarwal120 said:


> Can u pls identify this Chanel for me:
> 
> http://www.highheelconfidential.com/tanya-deol-seema-khan-at-design-one-exhibition/#comment-1997042
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Pls pls pls pls pls...............http://www.highheelconfidential.com/tanya-deol-seema-khan-at-design-one-exhibition/#comment-1997042


----------



## mattinawong

http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/aventurajewelry/amy1.jpg
http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/aventurajewelry/amy3.jpg
http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/aventurajewelry/amy8.jpg
http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/aventurajewelry/amy12.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

mattinawong said:


> http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/aventurajewelry/amy1.jpg
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/aventurajewelry/amy3.jpg
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/aventurajewelry/amy8.jpg
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/aventurajewelry/amy12.jpg


 
This is a vintage bag, Chanel did not have names for their vintage bags.


----------



## mattinawong

thegraceful1 said:


> This is a vintage bag, Chanel did not have names for their vintage bags.



I mean, is this bag an authentic one?


----------



## jessdressed

mattinawong said:


> I mean, is this bag an authentic one?



You can have it authenticated in the "Authenticate This" thread


----------



## styledbyher

hey guys! i think this is a vintage piece. but can anyone id this bag?

it is the size of the m/l classic flap only higher in height. so its 9.5inch x 7inch.



there is a white leather on the rims of the flap. is this a good one to buy? 

pic is from an ebay listing! thanks!


----------



## viciel

VeryIntoChanel said:


> Hi there! does anyone happens to know the style of this tote? I believe its from 2010 as the serial number starts with 13xxxxxxxx.....
> 
> its a fairly large hobo tote with gunmetal chain with a zipped top closure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated  xxx



"Caviar 3" Ligne, came in hobo, and 2 sizes flaps.


----------



## Tartine

Would anyone be able to identify the colour of this flap?
hologram number starting with 13xxxxxxx
TIA

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/medium_rouge_caviar_classic


----------



## Suvi

Does anyone know which Chanel bag this one is?

Link:
http://www.bukowskismarket.com/items/198595/images/1


----------



## thegraceful1

Suvi said:


> Does anyone know which Chanel bag this one is?
> 
> Link:
> http://www.bukowskismarket.com/items/198595/images/1


 
It's from the LUXE Ligne, more pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-luxe-ligne-bag-44178.html


----------



## dancingmentos

Just bought this darling from Paris but I can't seem to find the model name of the bag, anyone has any clue, would be nice to know what its called  Many thanks!


----------



## DanieC

Has Any one ever seen this dress before? My Mother in law gave it to me, and its too small   I believe its from the 90's. 

Thanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6174680728/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6174681248/in/photostream


----------



## winnnieee

Hi wonder if anyone know about and can help identify some info about this bag! THANKS! (:


----------



## winnnieee

winnnieee said:


> Hi wonder if anyone know about and can help identify some info about this bag! THANKS! (:



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/screenshot20110924at195.png/

hope the picture link works here!


----------



## isun83

Please help me to identify this bag. 
its vintage 8"x6.5" chanel bag but I don't know the year or style its called. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## minnieraz

aaaauh i wanted find out about that bag too


----------



## jscoot

can anyone tell me the name or style of this purse?  the price tag just says large black tote...but it's not large...more handbag size...so pretty!

lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OT4dkeBdz7M/TnkujZ0BTEI/AAAAAAAAABk/ZYxcj-5heCk/s576/2011-09-20_20-19-39_908.jpg


----------



## pixi0r

Some girl posted it on facebook, claiming she ordered it from the actual Chanel boutique in Sydney, but said she never received the model name and there was no sticker on the side of the box to indicate it (even though all my authentics came with that sticker :weird: ) As she said it was latest season, searched everywhere on purseblog, couldnt find it for 2011/2012.

Any ideas?


EDIT  -  Actually I just found this post:




chanelious said:


> hi ladies ,jus did my reveal, and to share my latest purchases.
> Technically these were bought in end aug,but i just received them last week. So just in time for sept reveals the exeption for the evening garden flap bought b4 the crazy price increase! i'll include it in since i didn'nt do a reveal den



and I am pretty sure what I posted was a fake... sorry!


----------



## lbjdlaw

pixi0r said:


> Some girl posted it on facebook, claiming she ordered it from the actual Chanel boutique in Sydney, but said she never received the model name and there was no sticker on the side of the box to indicate it (even though all my authentics came with that sticker :weird: ) As she said it was latest season, searched everywhere on purseblog, couldnt find it for 2011/2012.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> EDIT  -  Actually I just found this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am pretty sure what I posted was a fake... sorry!


the tag on this garden flap is not authentic chanel


----------



## mapupa

Anyone could tell me what Chanel it is? Thanks in advance.
http://www.garancedore.fr/en/2011/09/25/qui-a-besoin-dun-chauffeur/


----------



## NYCavalier

mapupa said:


> Anyone could tell me what Chanel it is? Thanks in advance.
> http://www.garancedore.fr/en/2011/09/25/qui-a-besoin-dun-chauffeur/



Camilla Chocolate Bar Flap


----------



## NYCavalier

pixi0r said:


> Some girl posted it on facebook, claiming she ordered it from the actual Chanel boutique in Sydney, but said she never received the model name and there was no sticker on the side of the box to indicate it (even though all my authentics came with that sticker :weird: ) As she said it was latest season, searched everywhere on purseblog, couldnt find it for 2011/2012.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> EDIT  -  Actually I just found this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am pretty sure what I posted was a fake... sorry!



Fake


----------



## pixi0r

lbjdlaw said:


> the tag on this garden flap is not authentic chanel


 
Wow, I really should've noticed that myself.  :shame:
But thankyou for confirming that its a fake!

 I found an authentic on ebay, fingers crossed I win the auction!


----------



## lbjdlaw

pixi0r said:


> Wow, I really should've noticed that myself.  :shame:
> But thankyou for confirming that its a fake!
> 
> I found an authentic on ebay, fingers crossed I win the auction!


YVW, pixi0r!  As u already know, none of the Chanel items come with the black book-like tag in the picture you posted.  The authentic bags all have just the white tag containing the season, name of bag, sku/bar code, etc.  Good luck!


----------



## mapupa

NYCavalier said:


> Camilla Chocolate Bar Flap



Thanks!


----------



## pixi0r

lbjdlaw said:


> YVW, pixi0r!  As u already know, none of the Chanel items come with the black book-like tag in the picture you posted.  The authentic bags all have just the white tag containing the season, name of bag, sku/bar code, etc.  Good luck!




Yeah.
I think its a shame tho regarding the fake bag, the girl openly posts on her blog about her collection ush: but they're all fakes.

I think its such an insult to the fashion world.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

pixi0r said:


> Yeah.
> I think its a shame tho regarding the fake bag, the girl openly posts on her blog about her collection ush: but they're all fakes.
> 
> I think its such an insult to the fashion world.



just for shi*ts and giggles could you PM me the link?


----------



## lbjdlaw

pixi0r said:


> Yeah.
> I think its a shame tho regarding the fake bag, the girl openly posts on her blog about her collection ush: but they're all fakes.
> 
> I think its such an insult to the fashion world.


That's right!  I don't understand ppl blogging about replica items and pretending they're authentic.  I consider myself blessed when it comes to education & family money, but I have only a few premium designer bags and must sell an old one in order to buy a new one.  When I see tons and tons of bags in another person's collection, then either that person has a royal background or they've been collecting for years n years.  It's a total giveaway (indicating the likelihood of counterfeit goods) when the "collector's" home/closet/room in the background of the pics of hundreds of "authentic" bags looks terrible (clashing prints, worn-out furniture, i.e. when basically the collector's residence doesn't look like it wld belong to some1 who wld spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on handbags)


----------



## pixi0r

lbjdlaw said:


> That's right!  I don't understand ppl blogging about replica items and pretending they're authentic.  I consider myself blessed when it comes to education & family money, but I have only a few premium designer bags and must sell an old one in order to buy a new one.  When I see tons and tons of bags in another person's collection, then either that person has a royal background or they've been collecting for years n years.  It's a total giveaway (indicating the likelihood of counterfeit goods) when the "collector's" home/closet/room in the background of the pics of hundreds of "authentic" bags looks terrible (clashing prints, worn-out furniture, i.e. when basically the collector's residence doesn't look like it wld belong to some1 who wld spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on handbags)



I know, its horrible when people do, especially when they act as if its the real thing and come across obnoxious and rude, which is what I experienced with this girl, and obviously her little "followers" think the same...


> I can't believe there is an entire forum dedicated to handbags. Some people have waaaaay too much time on their hands...




I agree with you, the location usually gives away how un-real the bags are.
I live in Perth, so I see countless girls with fake Chanel and especially LV from the markets in Bali. It honestly makes me think "why would you even bother". I'm not saying you need to look like a million dollars to wear it. But when you're walking in and out of centerlink (welfare) building in an old tracksuit and hoodie it looks kinda dodgy. 

Either way, I wish everywhere was like Italy, were you can be arrested for counterfeit.


----------



## clrcupcake

I saw a bag that looked like a jumbo flap bag, but it had plastic-ish hardware? Is there such thing??

Thank you


----------



## authluxury

Hi, 

Can anyone please tell me what collection or year this handbag is from? or what it might have retailed for? Any help is much appreciated  

Thanx!


----------



## cepharine

Hi anyone knows the style no. of this bag?


----------



## bluefly03

Hi ladies,

Could you take a look at this item on Ebay and let me know if you think it's authentic? Many thanks!!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...308?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336c6a65d4


----------



## bluefly03

bluefly03 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you take a look at this item on Ebay and let me know if you think it's authentic? Many thanks!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...308?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336c6a65d4




Oops, I posted on wrong place. Sorry, please ignore!


----------



## Wishingfor

Can anyone identify this bag?? Do you know if its still available anywhere?

http://josh-jackson.net/images/albums/userpics/10001/joshdiane120606-002.jpg


----------



## splurgeonchanel

I just recently purchased this Chanel from a very reputable consignment store.  I love the bag but can't find ANY info on it. Please help identity this bag.. thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320748958310&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## Jagger

splurgeonchanel said:


> I just recently purchased this Chanel from a very reputable consignment store.  I love the bag but can't find ANY info on it. Please help identity this bag.. thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320748958310&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123



I think it's vintage from the 80's - I've only ever heard it referred to as: Chanel Vintage Lambskin Drawstring Bag. LOL 
I am no help, sorry!


----------



## vix79

Hi there everyone~ i found the photo randomly online and wondering what's the name of this chanel bag? thanks everyone


----------



## splurgeonchanel

Jagger said:


> I think it's vintage from the 80's - I've only ever heard it referred to as: Chanel Vintage Lambskin Drawstring Bag. LOL
> I am no help, sorry!


 

Thank you.  I am very new to the PF. Have you actually seen one of these or a pic, etc.  I haven't been able to find ONE thing on it and now I'm wondering if it is even real???


----------



## Miss Bunny

Hello ladies.. I found this beautiful picture of a lady on a blog recently, since I am new to Chanel I cant identify the bag she is wearing. Please help   Thank you  

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-_gO43VqrJno/TZk3jycgVRI/AAAAAAAAAwE/WQ6KSea_gaI/s1600/IMG_4397_2.jpg


----------



## Jagger

Wishingfor said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?? Do you know if its still available anywhere?
> 
> http://josh-jackson.net/images/albums/userpics/10001/joshdiane120606-002.jpg



THIS looks like the one you are referring to....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Blac...H_Handbags&hash=item4cfa91012a#ht_3530wt_1398


----------



## Jagger

splurgeonchanel said:


> Thank you.  I am very new to the PF. Have you actually seen one of these or a pic, etc.  I haven't been able to find ONE thing on it and now I'm wondering if it is even real???



A lot of vintage bags did not have 'proper names' like they do now. 
Did you get it authenticated? Here or on etinceler (best!)?

Check this out - looks like your bag.
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/Handbags/Chanel/Chanel-Caviar-Leather-Drawstring-Tote/35535


----------



## Jagger

Miss Bunny said:


> Hello ladies.. I found this beautiful picture of a lady on a blog recently, since I am new to Chanel I cant identify the bag she is wearing. Please help   Thank you
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-_gO43VqrJno/TZk3jycgVRI/AAAAAAAAAwE/WQ6KSea_gaI/s1600/IMG_4397_2.jpg



....And this one (the top one) looks like yours. Again, vintage. No 'name'. You'd have to find in auction (but please get it authenticated!!) - under something like vintage small flap chanel classic blah blah blah:
http://www.bagbliss.com/designer/chanel-purse/vintage-chanel-bags/


----------



## Jagger

vix79 said:


> Hi there everyone~ i found the photo randomly online and wondering what's the name of this chanel bag? thanks everyone



Chanel version of the 'Boston' or Speedy type bag.
I have only seen a patent leather one on auction lately (ebay, no diamond stitch).

Here is a link to an old one that sold awhile ago so you can 'see'. 
http://www.closetboston.com/blog/2009/05/chanel-bag.html


----------



## dyyong

hi, please help me identify this Chanel, what year and which collection if possible. thank you!!


----------



## Jagger

dyyong said:


> hi, please help me identify this Chanel, what year and which collection if possible. thank you!!



This is your bag:
https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...chanel-caviar-leather-tote-bag/prod_2413.html

 - Was from the 'Outdoor Ligne' ... in Not all Chanel bags have 'names' but all have style and season numbers.
I can't tell the size of yours but....
Petit Shopper
(aka Outdoor Tote)
Brown - Distressed Caviar
A33165 Y0427
$1625 retailed for in 2006
10"L x 6"H x4"W (front to back)???


----------



## dyyong

Jagger said:


> This is your bag:
> https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...chanel-caviar-leather-tote-bag/prod_2413.html
> 
> - Was from the 'Outdoor Ligne' ... in Not all Chanel bags have 'names' but all have style and season numbers.
> I can't tell the size of yours but....
> Petit Shopper
> (aka Outdoor Tote)
> Brown - Distressed Caviar
> A33165 Y0427
> $1625 retailed for in 2006
> 10"L x 6"H x4"W (front to back)???


 
WOWza!!!! you girls are THE best  THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## mlpc

Hi!  Can someone please help me identify this particular Chanel bag? 





TIA!


----------



## vix79

Jagger said:


> I think it's vintage from the 80's - I've only ever heard it referred to as: Chanel Vintage Lambskin Drawstring Bag. LOL
> I am no help, sorry!


 
Jagger~Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## lbjdlaw

mlpc said:


> Hi!  Can someone please help me identify this particular Chanel bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


My guess is that beautiful white lambskin bag is the rodeo drive tote


----------



## panpanray

Hi, ladies. Can anyone help me to identify this vintage chanel bag~! Is it authentic?cow leather or lambskin? Many thx~:kiss::kiss: There are 19 images in that link. Thanks again.
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## Jagger

mlpc said:


> Hi!  Can someone please help me identify this particular Chanel bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Provided it is authentic - the Rodeo Drive ligne; 
Here it is in beige but without the front zipper:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Hand...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1458ada4#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Jagger

panpanray said:


> Hi, ladies. Can anyone help me to identify this vintage chanel bag~! Is it authentic?cow leather or lambskin? Many thx~:kiss::kiss: There are 19 images in that link. Thanks again.
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



Might not have a 'name' - many vintage bags don't.

Definitely check authentic in the 'Authenticate This' Chanel thread to be sure before buying because yes, even vintage styles are heavily faked ;(

Here is one for 1200 ish on Malleries 
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-black-vintage-flap-bag-i-43835-s-333.html


----------



## panpanray

Jagger said:


> Might not have a 'name' - many vintage bags don't.
> 
> Definitely check authentic in the 'Authenticate This' Chanel thread to be sure before buying because yes, even vintage styles are heavily faked ;(
> 
> Here is one for 1200 ish on Malleries
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-black-vintage-flap-bag-i-43835-s-333.html


 

Thanks~


----------



## thegraceful1

Jagger said:


> Provided it is authentic - the Rodeo Drive ligne;
> Here it is in beige but without the front zipper:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Hand...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1458ada4#ht_500wt_1413


 
^^the large Rodeo tote had a front zipper, the small size did not.


----------



## thegraceful1

cepharine said:


> Hi anyone knows the style no. of this bag?


I dont know the style no., but is called Timeless Accordion Flap


----------



## Jagger

svanchie said:


> hi, is it save to buy chanel online without authenticity card but it has original receipt from chanel store?
> 
> please help me!



Receipts can be faked very easily.
Get the bag checked out by posting the link on Authenticate This thread in the Chanel forum -- they will either authenticate for you OR give you the info to etinceler  

Be careful - the fakes are incredible these days. Why pay allllll that money when the thing isn't auth???


----------



## jessica151

Can you please help me with the name of this bag?
Thanks so much


----------



## winata

Hi ladies,
please help me identify this tote, all i know is this tote is part of the fall 2011 season, but i don't know the name. TIA


----------



## Nat

winata said:


> Hi ladies,
> please help me identify this tote, all i know is this tote is part of the fall 2011 season, but i don't know the name. TIA



I believe it's from the VIP ligne, not sure about the exact name though.


----------



## winata

Nat said:


> I believe it's from the VIP ligne, not sure about the exact name though.



Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Cookieface

Hi everyone! I am looking for some help in identifying this Chanel bag, please. I don't know anything about it and don't even know where to begin, though I did look through the Chanel website without much luck. Any insight would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

Sorry but that is a fake bag.


----------



## Jagger

Cookieface said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for some help in identifying this Chanel bag, please. I don't know anything about it and don't even know where to begin, though I did look through the Chanel website without much luck. Any insight would be very much appreciated. Thanks!



The graceful 1 is spot on: FAKE


----------



## yasmine0000

i couldnt find this bag on the web.. can you tell me if its authentic ?

http://bobags.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DSCN20261.jpg


tnks!


----------



## Jagger

jessica151 said:


> Can you please help me with the name of this bag?
> Thanks so much



Need graceful1 or Nat to chime in. That's an old one! 
I don't know that it will tell us anything but the decade it was made in (??), but can you read the serial numbers in this bag (if holo is still intact)? 
It may just be a 'tan calf satchel' lol...not all vintage pieces have a proper 'name'??
I'm stumped  !

O/T...it's well-loved but it looks totally authentic though - PLEASE don't take my word it, _ever_ LOL!!!
>> Ask the authenticators thread here or etinceler.


----------



## Jagger

yasmine0000 said:


> i couldnt find this bag on the web.. can you tell me if its authentic ?
> 
> http://bobags.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DSCN20261.jpg
> 
> 
> tnks!



You have to ask authenticity questions at the "Authenticate This" chanel thread - specifically for these questions 
Just make sure you use the format - they get to you quicker if you do


----------



## jessica151

Jagger said:


> Need graceful1 or Nat to chime in. That's an old one!
> I don't know that it will tell us anything but the decade it was made in (??), but can you read the serial numbers in this bag (if holo is still intact)?
> It may just be a 'tan calf satchel' lol...not all vintage pieces have a proper 'name'??
> I'm stumped  !
> 
> O/T...it's well-loved but it looks totally authentic though - PLEASE don't take my word it, _ever_ LOL!!!
> >> Ask the authenticators thread here or etinceler.



Thanks so much. Here is a pic of the hologram. It is actually in better condition than it looks in the pictures. I had posted it on the authentication forum before coming here 

I got it for $5 from a garage sale. The woman had gotten it from a thrift store so she knew nothing about it either. I am debating if I should keep it or try to sell it ?????


----------



## Jagger

jessica151 said:


> Thanks so much. Here is a pic of the hologram. It is actually in better condition than it looks in the pictures. I had posted it on the authentication forum before coming here
> 
> I got it for $5 from a garage sale. The woman had gotten it from a thrift store so she knew nothing about it either. I am debating if I should keep it or try to sell it ?????



According to what has been said in the past about that holo series - its from 2003-2004 (7 digits, correct?)...

You know what's funny? It 'looks like' those Chanel "square stitch" designs - but it isn't...and hmmm...goat skin? Calf skin?? Anyone? 

*O/T ALERT *:... You asked: as far as selling of this bag goes? - just be 10000% honest and CLEAR and detailed about the condition of the bag. 
Seriously, there are Chanel bag lovers who will buy an _authentic_ Chanel bag that looks like its spent half a decade being run over by a NYC subway train. 
BUT you, as the seller, have to CYownA by being almost overly honest, to a fault, if that makes any sense.

I get 'bored' of carrying my bags all the time (short attention span LOL!) so I sell them usually online auction whatever...I am very sure to be honest in my listings - it's a great bag, I kinda baby my stuff BUT hey, I carried this bag every day, used it to scrub my floors, turned it inside out and buffed my car with it etc etc (I'm kidding ) BUTTTT it's 100% authentic, here are tons of pictures of each and every part of the bag, I can email you more if you like _SO_ give me your B.O. or whatever. Tell your buyers to ask any and all questions. 
But on your part, just be REAL. 
I'd rather have the pleasantly surprised buyer, "OMG this bag is amazing, you said it was a mess?!", than the buyer who gets the bag, is angry that its condition/age/wear was misrepresented and files an SNAD...
kwim  

LOL at $5 - you got a bargain, girl! :greengrin:
LOL sorry for the diatribe. I love online shopping


----------



## Jagger

jessica151 said:


> Can you please help me with the name of this bag?
> Thanks so much



Duh forgot this - found your bag  (but in black)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...s=63&clkid=3300810111087390415#ht_7999wt_1398


----------



## thebestchicken

Hi !

I just saw that bag on the Cherry Blossom girl blog. Could you tell me the name of the style and the price ? Thanks !


----------



## CHANEL57

Can anybody give me the name of this Chanel bag please and the code if possible? Is it available anywhere?


----------



## jessica151

Thanks for the link 

I actually sell on ebay for a living so I know how buyers can be 
This was just one of those things that I found with the intention of selling but once I got home decided that maybe I should just keep it. I still am not 100% sure.

I am the same way you are, I change bags very often and as soon as I am done with them, no matter what condition, I sell them. Something is better than nothing 

I have a huge addiction to not only shopping but also selling. I am pretty sure my kids, and my husband think I am a total nutcase. It pays the bills though  I specialize in designer clothes and my rule in my house is that if you have not worn it in more than a month...it is mine.

Right now my 2 year old has this M&M orange display guy in our toy room. He is huge.....maybe 3.5 feet tall. Lennon, my 2 year old thinks he is a giant Mr Potato head and he uses it to store all of his Mr Potato Head pieces. We live right across the street from an independent grocery store and with 3 kids, I am there all the time. A few months ago the owner gave it to use because Lennon would just freak over him every time we shopping. Of course as soon as it was unloaded from the car and in the house, I looked it up on ebay, just cuz I was curious. Shockingly, they sell for about $250. Dilemma lol. I am just waiting for a few days that go by that he doesn't roll him around the house or have a conversation with it lol

Thanks again for all your help.  

-Jessica


----------



## thegraceful1

^please ladies lets keep the conversations off this thread, this is just to "help identify This Chanel!".


----------



## Jagger

thebestchicken said:


> Hi !
> 
> I just saw that bag on the Cherry Blossom girl blog. Could you tell me the name of the style and the price ? Thanks !



That is a HUGGGGEEEEE reissue 2.55! Wow -- and in jersey it looks like!!!
Could be special order for the shoot - but the reissue does come in pretty big sizes.


----------



## thebestchicken

Jagger said:


> That is a HUGGGGEEEEE reissue 2.55! Wow -- and in jersey it looks like!!!
> Could be special order for the shoot - but the reissue does come in pretty big sizes.



Thanks you for your answer !


----------



## Jagger

thebestchicken said:


> Thanks you for your answer !



My CC buddy just told me that the XXL large reissue is a 'limited edition' - so you would have to hunt one down...they come in a few different fabrics. 
I have seen the patent with aged silver HW in this size.


----------



## Cookieface

thegraceful1 said:


> Sorry but that is a fake bag.





Jagger said:


> The graceful 1 is spot on: FAKE



Thank you both! I had a feeling it might be a fake, but I was hoping it was a "good fake". But if it's that obvious I think I'd be a bit embarrassed to carry that around. And now it looks like I have another purse to check out, because I also don't know that style/model and if one is fake, the other may be as well.  But that's for a different category, so I digress. Thank you very much for the info, this is a very helpful forum filled with knowledgeable people!


----------



## ELboy

Hello people. I hope this is the right thread to post my question. Can i know the big Chanel bag worn by Mila Kunis from the celebrity thread? And if possible the price for the bag. Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

ELboy said:


> Hello people. I hope this is the right thread to post my question. Can i know the big Chanel bag worn by Mila Kunis from the celebrity thread? And if possible the price for the bag. Thanks!


 
It's the Large JM (Just Mademoiselle), dont know the price, but do a search for the price.


----------



## tekdee

Hi.






What Chanel is this? Price?


Thank you!


----------



## Jagger

tekdee said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Chanel is this? Price?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I am too distracted by that 'dude' to even get to the bag :weird:
j/k..
That is a regular Chanel vintage Jumbo XL flap, black with GHW.

Look to find one that is authentic one and two, in good condition.
Usually range from 1800 (lowwww end) to 3200 (very very good condition).

He has a mini mini bag attached to it though! Hmm...a couple days ago on Ebay I saw a Jumbo XL that was offered up fr auction with a tiny bag as part of the auction and I thought - how 'cute'. Now here it is


----------



## LadyCupid

tekdee said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Chanel is this? Price?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry I know no chatting but I am beyond words...


----------



## vanilje

tekdee said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Chanel is this? Price?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 

Lovely Chanel!


----------



## Lilo484

Majesticface71 said:


> I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag and size carried by Savannah Miller in this picture.
> 
> Thank you.


it is a GST or Grand Shopping Tote in black caviar leather and gold hardware. This is the old look. The new look with slimmer CC came out this year in Canada. Retail is at CAN$2650 + 12% tax


----------



## jinmu

without pictures, it can not be identified


----------



## Jagger

CHANEL57 said:


> Can anybody give me the name of this Chanel bag please and the code if possible? Is it available anywhere?



That is cute!! Is it off the runway by any chance???
Sometimes,,,runway edition or photoshoot versions of the bags are used but just for runway/photoshoot alone, to bring attention to a new ligne - and they aren't released to the general public. I have never seen this one before but I have crazy computer skills so we shall see what comes up 

It brings to mind the impossible because it looks like a runway show piccie.


----------



## CHANEL57

Alexa Chung was wearing it at the Chanel Spring Summer 2012 show in Paris and I haven't seen it on the catwalk either :s


----------



## PrettyBallerina

Hello Ladies,
please help me with the color. Seller says it's yellow. Can't find it anywhere - especially not in the matte SHW combination. Is it even an authentic classic?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## xrubybabex

Hi I know the pictures do not show a lot but does anyone have any info on this purse? Color, lambskin or caviar, or a better picture of it? Any info would be great! Thanks


----------



## ookidzoo

Saw a lady with this bag in a restaurant yesterday and fell in love. Love the color! Anyone know what collection? Year? Price? It was pretty big, almost tote size. Seemed soft and unstructured. Double flap. Calf or lambskin. Help?? Thanks!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

the SA wasn't very helpful. I don't know the name of it. It's lovely, though -- feels like lambskin. Here are some pics....


----------



## Jagger

PrettyBallerina said:


> Hello Ladies,
> please help me with the color. Seller says it's yellow. Can't find it anywhere - especially not in the matte SHW combination. Is it even an authentic classic?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Get this authenticated first - because if it 'doesn't exist' as an authentic Chanel, our searches will be moot!

Chanel does have a salmon colored patent that is a vintage - I have never seen this either. Get it checked first


----------



## Jagger

CoachCruiser said:


> the SA wasn't very helpful. I don't know the name of it. It's lovely, though -- feels like lambskin. Here are some pics....



2011 Chanel XXLarge Classic Flap in lamb:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-CLAS...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1f9237c4#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Jagger

xrubybabex said:


> Hi I know the pictures do not show a lot but does anyone have any info on this purse? Color, lambskin or caviar, or a better picture of it? Any info would be great! Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1502921
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502922
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502920



Ooh that's tough...
My 'guess' would be a ML classic flap in Dark beige with SHW.


----------



## Jagger

ookidzoo said:


> Saw a lady with this bag in a restaurant yesterday and fell in love. Love the color! Anyone know what collection? Year? Price? It was pretty big, almost tote size. Seemed soft and unstructured. Double flap. Calf or lambskin. Help?? Thanks!!



Chanel medium (wait, is it Large?) white reissue 2.55 in aged calfskin with ruthenium hardware.


----------



## ookidzoo

Jagger said:


> Chanel medium (wait, is it Large?) white reissue 2.55 in aged calfskin with ruthenium hardware.


 
It's actually bigger than a 227. I've never seen a 228 in real life so don't know how it compares. It looks like a giant version of a Reissue flap. It's quite slouchy though.


----------



## Jagger

ookidzoo said:


> It's actually bigger than a 227. I've never seen a 228 in real life so don't know how it compares. It looks like a giant version of a Reissue flap. It's quite slouchy though.



The X-Large aka Jumbo 14.2&#8243; x 9.8&#8243; x 3&#8243; reissue exists but it's rare.


----------



## thegraceful1

^ for reissue sizes are "know as" 225,226,227 & 228
and for classic flaps sizes are: mini, m/l, jumbo and Xlarge.


----------



## BALbelle

Hi everyone, does anybody know the name of this bag please? Thanks


----------



## sjunky13

BALbelle said:


> Hi everyone, does anybody know the name of this bag please? Thanks


 
Nature flap.


----------



## BALbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Nature flap.



Thank you!


----------



## sjunky13

BALbelle said:


> Thank you!


 You're welcome. it is very very big . It came in denim too!


----------



## BALbelle

sjunky13 said:


> You're welcome. it is very very big . It came in denim too!



Big but very gorgeous!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

BALbelle said:


> Big but very gorgeous!




Oh I love that bag!! It's so my style. I saw that in Denim and totally missed out on it. Great find!!


----------



## Jagger

ookidzoo said:


> It's actually bigger than a 227. I've never seen a 228 in real life so don't know how it compares. It looks like a giant version of a Reissue flap. It's quite slouchy though.



This white reissue is huge, ookizoo. Saw this on auction - BUT the hardware is BLACK not ruthenium...scroll down to see it on a mannequin:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...H_Handbags&hash=item27bf22a642#ht_6638wt_1165


----------



## Miss Bunny

Jagger said:


> ....And this one (the top one) looks like yours. Again, vintage. No 'name'. You'd have to find in auction (but please get it authenticated!!) - under something like vintage small flap chanel classic blah blah blah:
> http://www.bagbliss.com/designer/chanel-purse/vintage-chanel-bags/


Thank you


----------



## Eva1991

Hello!!!!

I've finally found out how to post pics and I have a question:

My aunt gave me this bag a few years ago. It used to be hers, but she didn't use it anymore, so she was kind enough to give it to me, because she knew my love of nice bags.

It's vintage - she bought it in the 80's. 

Can you tell me the style name, so I know what bag I'm carrying?


----------



## betty8154

hello does any one know what is this bag name & retail prcie ?
this is my first chanel bag bought it @ebay. it shows 2.55 single chain flap. 
maybe its older version of 2.55 ? so..plz help me out  and hope i can know the retail price too ! Thank you ladies!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110751834393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jessdressed

betty8154 said:


> hello does any one know what is this bag name & retail prcie ?
> this is my first chanel bag bought it @ebay. it shows 2.55 single chain flap.
> maybe its older version of 2.55 ? so..plz help me out  and hope i can know the retail price too ! Thank you ladies!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110751834393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



This is a vintage piece and no longer made. Congrats it's a beauty!


----------



## Pipercat99

what can you all tell me about this purse:



Untitled by pipercat99, on Flickr

I've already had it authenticated by mypoupette, but I know nothing about Chanel handbags.


----------



## habibty

I need help with the names of these two bags. plus if anyone knows their approx retail it will help me. thanks. sorry for the watermark, just don't know who is going to take your pics these days


----------



## ladyshi

Hello!

Can anyone please help me identify this serial no for this?TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...17135?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item3a6b34abcf


----------



## lshcat

Can someone identify this clutch or cosmetic case? With these charms on the zipper pull? Certain year/line/name? Thanks much!


----------



## imanda

hi I'm pretty new to this but was wondering if anyone could help me identify this bag? I would love measurements too, if possible!

thank you.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320775316574&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123[/IMG]


----------



## I<3Coco

habibty said:


> I need help with the names of these two bags. plus if anyone knows their approx retail it will help me. thanks. sorry for the watermark, just don't know who is going to take your pics these days



These are both part of the timeless classic line that is pretty much part of every season (but every season has different colors/styles etc).  The top one for sure is from pre-fall 2011, as is the bottom I believe but I would have to double check.  HTH!


----------



## I<3Coco

lshcat said:


> Can someone identify this clutch or cosmetic case? With these charms on the zipper pull? Certain year/line/name? Thanks much!



This is from Spring 2010 I believe.  It was part of what was called the Valentine flaps or charm bags.  HTH!


----------



## shiny_hair

http://www.bagshopforum.com/prada-c...l-vintage-camelia-flap-bag-gold-hardware.html

Hi does anyone know the name of this bag and what year it's from? TIA!


----------



## Meesook

*Hi all, i'm pretty new to Chanel.  I got this bag when I was in Paris the last 2 weeks.  In the tag, it's called 'SAC RABAT'.  Just would like to know what's the official name of this model.  It's a soft calf skin (but looks like soft cavier.)  Similar size to East West. Thanks!*


----------



## lollipop123

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/31450121089148897841910.jpg/#

Is this bag look like vintage???


----------



## ipekkeles

I'd love to know the size of this Chanel flap bag. Is it jumbo or maxi?


----------



## claralaurel

Hi Chanel-Experts,

I would like to find out what is the name/model of this bag and also it's retail price.

TIA


----------



## thegraceful1

ipekkeles said:


> I'd love to know the size of this Chanel flap bag. Is it jumbo or maxi?


 
it looks like a maxi.


----------



## tinasun1111

yeah~~


----------



## viciel

ipekkeles said:


> I'd love to know the size of this Chanel flap bag. Is it jumbo or maxi?


maxi


----------



## jia.wenjing

Hi chanel experts
Could you please identify the shoes in the picture for me? I love them so much...Thank you~


----------



## jia.wenjing

jia.wenjing said:


> Hi chanel experts
> Could you please identify the shoes in the picture for me? I love them so much...Thank you~


The link is here
http://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j372/MianMian95/?action=view&current=chanel-flats.jpg


----------



## Isabella Rosso

Does any of you girls here, know the name of this utterly amazing Chanel ? 


Thank you in advance


----------



## thegraceful1

jia.wenjing said:


> The link is here
> http://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j372/MianMian95/?action=view&current=chanel-flats.jpg


 
Ballet/Ballerina flats (black/beige)


----------



## thegraceful1

Isabella Rosso said:


> Does any of you girls here, know the name of this utterly amazing Chanel ?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


It looks like a Vintage Bag.


----------



## mzedith

Can anyone help me with this cutie?  I recently Scored two Chanel bags at a reputable re-sale shop while on Vacation.  One i dropped of at the Chanel boutique for refurbishing.  Here is the other.

I know it's a camera bag (dimensions 8.5x6x2), This particular Camera bag doesn't have an outside pocket.  I would love to know the size (small, regular, large?) ? approx year?  I didn't get a card with it, but if it helps here is the pic of the hologram/serial #.  I'm Chanel Clueless :shame:


----------



## minababe

Looove cameron's chanel cerf tote.
Does anyone know the price and if it's still available?

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1502445&d=1318188992

Thanks a lot!


----------



## hema

Can anyone help me identify this -
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110757588048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

I got it for 545. Is it a decent deal? I don't know anything about the bag - name, year, original price. My first chanel bag. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## egglet

Could someone please help me out with this necklace? Saw a pic of it on tumblr.. I don't know what season its from or what its called.. All i know is that it is gorgeous! 

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrsw7qcou01r1jso8o1_500.png


----------



## ztmh

ipekkeles said:


> I'd love to know the size of this Chanel flap bag. Is it jumbo or maxi?



Maxi


----------



## thegraceful1

mzedith said:


> Can anyone help me with this cutie? I recently Scored two Chanel bags at a reputable re-sale shop while on Vacation. One i dropped of at the Chanel boutique for refurbishing. Here is the other.
> 
> I know it's a camera bag (dimensions 8.5x6x2), This particular Camera bag doesn't have an outside pocket. I would love to know the size (small, regular, large?) ? approx year? I didn't get a card with it, but if it helps here is the pic of the hologram/serial #. I'm Chanel Clueless :shame:


  small size, year was made '89-'91


----------



## thegraceful1

hema said:


> Can anyone help me identify this -
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110757588048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> I got it for 545. Is it a decent deal? I don't know anything about the bag - name, year, original price. My first chanel bag. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks!


 
This is an Accordion Style bag, lambskin leather, the orig. price prob. would had been $895-$1225, and it was made in the early 2000's.


----------



## mzedith

thegraceful1 said:


> small size, year was made '89-'91



thank you!!


----------



## banhsukem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290621088784&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

I'm a Chanel newbie, can anyone identify this Chanel from what collection (year...)? Thanks!!!


----------



## betty8154

hi help identify this one for me and if anyone know the RETAIL PRICE plz tell me too thanks!! i just bought it !! 

CHANEL BLACK CAVIER LEATHER SHOULDER BAG PURSE & POUCH Pre-Owned Estate
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150677941742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies,

Can you please help me identify the bag on the left side of the picture below?  Also, does anyone know if it comes in black?

Where can I find more pictures of this bag?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## thegraceful1

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me identify the bag on the left side of the picture below? Also, does anyone know if it comes in black?
> 
> Where can I find more pictures of this bag?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


 
Timeless Classic Accordion Flap, yes it comes in black: Chanel Boutique, Bloomies, and Saks I know carry this bag.


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks girl 




thegraceful1 said:


> Timeless Classic Accordion Flap, yes it comes in black: Chanel Boutique, Bloomies, and Saks I know carry this bag.


----------



## minababe

minababe said:


> Looove cameron's chanel cerf tote.
> Does anyone know the price and if it's still available?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1502445&d=1318188992
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Anyone?


----------



## m8875

Hi Ladies, was wondering if you can ID this nikki hilton bag....Looks like a bigger half-moon???? or is she just tiny? LOL Thanks so much!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1482445&d=1315580129
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1482444&d=1315580073


----------



## Jagger

She has the most hideous legs poor girl. I saw her weekend and was like, ppppplease find some pants!
It's a timeless CC flap as well.
The style number is
08A A40022 Y05090

Came in black bordeaux dark brown...and there is a large and a small:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...of-your-flaps-and-classic-flaps-44179-23.html


----------



## Jagger

minababe said:


> Anyone?



Yes - if I am not mistaken the cerf/executive tote is a 'classic' which means its avail year round (someone want to check that??) - you'll just  have to (or have your SA!) do some calling to find the color you want..

Around $2400 usd - oh, wait, that's June, pre-increase. 
I think the price is now $3,000 (euro 1660)!!! 
Great work and all around bag IMO - I actually like it more than the GST. It does 'slouch' over time/use but I like that...if you want rigid bag go for the medallion.
OT I know...


----------



## geeteedan

can you help me identify this Bag? Thanks

bottom has 2 white pads that are removable


----------



## Jagger

^^^^^ 


geeteedan said:


> can you help me identify this Bag? Thanks
> 
> bottom has 2 white pads that are removable



Ahhh, that limited edition piece is from the 'FAKE AS ALL GET OUT' LIGNE.

Just being silly - but that bag is faker than a 3$ bill. :weird:


----------



## geeteedan

Thanks, kept me from making an $1100 mistake


----------



## SammieXo

Pleeease help me identify these two (:


----------



## kicksarefortwids

I think the bottom one is the Summer Nights.


----------



## thegraceful1

^^AND the other (top pictured) is a FAKE.


----------



## betty8154

betty8154 said:


> hi help identify this one for me and if anyone know the RETAIL PRICE plz tell me too thanks!! i just bought it !!
> 
> CHANEL BLACK CAVIER LEATHER SHOULDER BAG PURSE & POUCH Pre-Owned Estate
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150677941742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
hi anyone can hlep me on this ? sorry!


----------



## nicesmil

Can anyone help identify this most unique Chanel bag? http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8774&pictureid=83520


----------



## m8875

Jagger said:


> She has the most hideous legs poor girl. I saw her weekend and was like, ppppplease find some pants!
> It's a timeless CC flap as well.
> The style number is
> 08A A40022 Y05090
> 
> Came in black bordeaux dark brown...and there is a large and a small:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...of-your-flaps-and-classic-flaps-44179-23.html



Jagger! Thanks! HAHA! What's wrong with her legs?? LOL ... i thought they were tdf bc they're long and tiny.... So i assume, those flaps not available anymore??


----------



## thegraceful1

m8875 said:


> Hi Ladies, was wondering if you can ID this nikki hilton bag....Looks like a bigger half-moon???? or is she just tiny? LOL Thanks so much!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1482445&d=1315580129
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1482444&d=1315580073


 
Yes it's avail., this is 2011 color, it's around $2200-ish, I know Saks Have them also in black.


----------



## m8875

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes it's avail., this is 2011 color, it's around $2200-ish, I know Saks Have them also in black.



Oh that's awesome and perfect! Thank you!


----------



## stephani3

Hi ladies 

Was just wondering if anyone was able to give me a name or any info on this vintage bag? (It's been authenticated previously on TPF but no details)
Thankies xxoooxx




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/p1010055da.jpg/


+ 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/p1010009tv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/p1010052ut.jpg/


----------



## stephani3

Jagger said:


> I am too distracted by that 'dude' to even get to the bag :weird:
> j/k..
> That is a regular Chanel vintage Jumbo XL flap, black with GHW.
> 
> Look to find one that is authentic one and two, in good condition.
> Usually range from 1800 (lowwww end) to 3200 (very very good condition).
> 
> He has a mini mini bag attached to it though! Hmm...a couple days ago on Ebay I saw a Jumbo XL that was offered up fr auction with a tiny bag as part of the auction and I thought - how 'cute'. Now here it is





^ I LOVE YOUR REACTION, mine was very similar and I love everybody equally, just RANDOM AS!!! 

*Continues to back-lurk the thread*


----------



## moose*boots

Hi lovely ladies,

can you tell me make/model/season of this stunner?

thanks so much

Emma


----------



## thegraceful1

moose*boots said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> can you tell me make/model/season of this stunner?
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> Emma


 
This is from the 2006 Luxe Ligne, more info. Here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-luxe-ligne-bag-44178.html


----------



## betty8154

betty8154 said:


> hi anyone can hlep me on this ? sorry!


 

 Anyone?

CHANEL BLACK CAVIER LEATHER SHOULDER BAG PURSE & POUCH Pre-Owned Estate
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150677941742...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## thegraceful1

betty8154 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> CHANEL BLACK CAVIER LEATHER SHOULDER BAG PURSE & POUCH Pre-Owned Estate
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150677941742...84.m1439.l2649


 
Link/auction has been removed by ebay.


----------



## betty8154

thegraceful1 said:


> Link/auction has been removed by ebay.


 
sorry about that

its this link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150677941742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


or this link

http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2668222020107282880RdSDnJ


----------



## Jagger

m8875 said:


> Jagger! Thanks! HAHA! What's wrong with her legs?? LOL ... i thought they were tdf bc they're long and tiny.... So i assume, those flaps not available anymore??



Yep - they're still avail - ask your SA or if you are more in the market for 2nd hand and don't mind 'waiting' - keep your eye on Ebay or Bonz.
I agree, it's a really really cute bag - something different than the usual flap 


As for Nikki's poor legs...blimey, they've no shape at all, which makes her look "wide", they're scrawny, and she has those unfortunate big knobby knees. She has what we call, "pants or long shorts only" legs! 

I tend to admire LEG legs - like swimsuit model shapely athletic legs if I'm going to pray for anything!


----------



## Jagger

betty8154 said:


> sorry about that
> 
> its this link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150677941742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> or this link
> 
> http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2668222020107282880RdSDnJ



If it's authentic (did you check on the AT thread??) - it's a vintage bucket drawstring - like this one - I think 80s?
Like this one (scroll down) - but this one is caviar:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHANEL-VI...G-BUCKET-BAG-NR-/160621564197#ht_13184wt_1398


----------



## Adrena

Hello, 

I won this Chanel in a silent auction at work.  Is it real and anybody know any information about it?  I can't seem to find a tag that has an ID number or anything to prove authenticity.  Just the ladies at the auction table saying it was a real Chanel...












Let me know if you need additional information/pics.

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## betty8154

Jagger said:


> If it's authentic (did you check on the AT thread??) - it's a vintage bucket drawstring - like this one - I think 80s?
> Like this one (scroll down) - but this one is caviar:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHANEL-VI...G-BUCKET-BAG-NR-/160621564197#ht_13184wt_1398


 

yep i have checked this bag on the AT. someone reply me " appears auth". but i still cant not find any of this look anywhere else. 

thanks a lot


----------



## thegraceful1

Adrena said:


> Hello,
> 
> I won this Chanel in a silent auction at work. Is it real and anybody know any information about it? I can't seem to find a tag that has an ID number or anything to prove authenticity. Just the ladies at the auction table saying it was a real Chanel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need additional information/pics.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


 
I have seen this style before, is from early 2000's but I'm very concerned about the interior linning with that been said, this thread is to "identify this Chanel only". Any Authentication questions should not be posted here, maybe someone here can help: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


----------



## mrb

a beautiful bag


----------



## shiba_inu

Hello,

I'm new to Chanel and would appreciate any help in identifying a purse I spotted at the consignment store. They are reputable and I believe the bag is, too, but of course since I have no experience with Chanel, I may be wrong. 

It felt like black lambskin and may be an older model. It's shaped like a flap bag, but has no flap. Instead there is a zipper going across the top in the middle. It is all quilted, with no embossing or other pattern or letters. The zipper pull has a large double C charm, which can be draped on either side of the bag, depending on how the wearer carries the bag. It has long double chain shoulder straps. The length of the straps is long, so the bag hits right before the waist. I think inside there was one large open compartment and a small side pocket. 

It's a gorgeous bag and I wish I had a picture to help ID it. 
I didn't spot anything like it on e***, yet. 
I'll try to look at this forum more in depth for clues. 
I would love to have it.  
TIA!


----------



## shiba_inu

I think I found it, or the style very close to it.  
It's this, but in black:

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-lam...g-cc-a177-i-45674-s-337.html?images=true#img2

If the condition is very gently used, how much would you suggest the price should be?  I'm trying to figure out if the store is asking too much for it.
Also, anybody know about how old this style is?

Thanks!



shiba_inu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to Chanel and would appreciate any help in identifying a purse I spotted at the consignment store. They are reputable and I believe the bag is, too, but of course since I have no experience with Chanel, I may be wrong.
> 
> It felt like black lambskin and may be an older model. It's shaped like a flap bag, but has no flap. Instead there is a zipper going across the top in the middle. It is all quilted, with no embossing or other pattern or letters. The zipper pull has a large double C charm, which can be draped on either side of the bag, depending on how the wearer carries the bag. It has long double chain shoulder straps. The length of the straps is long, so the bag hits right before the waist. I think inside there was one large open compartment and a small side pocket.
> 
> It's a gorgeous bag and I wish I had a picture to help ID it.
> I didn't spot anything like it on e***, yet.
> I'll try to look at this forum more in depth for clues.
> I would love to have it.
> TIA!


----------



## krystalorji

Hello Ladies,
I'm trying to buy a Red Chanel Classic, and I came across this on ebay. I'm wondering if its safer to buy the jumbo directly from the store. Only thing is there's no Red GHW this year. This seller from ebay has a Red GHW maxi starting bid $4299. Do you suggest buying that or buying the Jumbo red SHW directly from Chanel or NM?  Here are the details from ebay
Item: Chanel Red Maxi in Lambskin and GHW
Seller:GAWAIGIRL
Starting bid: $4,299
Item No: 370554566581

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370554566581&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## redsun

anyone know the name of this bag??
http://malleries.com/images/262_shop_images/38279-iID_9{1303146930}.jpg


----------



## Jagger

shiba_inu said:


> I think I found it, or the style very close to it.
> It's this, but in black:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/chanel-lam...g-cc-a177-i-45674-s-337.html?images=true#img2
> 
> If the condition is very gently used, how much would you suggest the price should be?  I'm trying to figure out if the store is asking too much for it.
> Also, anybody know about how old this style is?
> 
> Thanks!



AT THREAD!! This is just for identifying styles....
You need to make sure it is authentic 100% - this blog has many MANY horror stories from 'reputable' consign shops...or find out the shop's return policy if the price is good...get it authenticated by etinceler.com.
THis one on Malleries is a good price. I saw a black one for 900 on Ebay last month. Same size black lamb vint with GHW.


----------



## Jagger

krystalorji said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'm trying to buy a Red Chanel Classic, and I came across this on ebay. I'm wondering if its safer to buy the jumbo directly from the store. Only thing is there's no Red GHW this year. This seller from ebay has a Red GHW maxi starting bid $4299. Do you suggest buying that or buying the Jumbo red SHW directly from Chanel or NM?  Here are the details from ebay
> Item: Chanel Red Maxi in Lambskin and GHW
> Seller:GAWAIGIRL
> Starting bid: $4,299
> Item No: 370554566581
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370554566581&fromMakeTrack=true



AT THREAD!!! - this thread is specifically for identifying Chanel bag styles and seasons, lignes etc.
That bag is gorgeous. Post this on the AT thread - find out if it's 100% without a doubt, AUTHENTIC. Fakes are quite expensive (some cost as much as $800 I read) and very VERY close to the real deal these days.


----------



## Jagger

Adrena said:


> Hello,
> 
> I won this Chanel in a silent auction at work.  Is it real and anybody know any information about it?  I can't seem to find a tag that has an ID number or anything to prove authenticity.  Just the ladies at the auction table saying it was a real Chanel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need additional information/pics.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



Hey...graceful1 is correct.  
The lining is 100000000% wrong for a chanel tote   - but double check on the AT thread to be sure....*graceful1* and I aren't in the biz of authentication, that's for the pros !!!

For IDENTIFICATION purposes - I think this one would be the "Stitching Ligne" or possibly the "Square Stitch" tote...that is if it's even authentic, which... 
I found a similar authentic (but bowling version) 'style' from that ligne on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...H_Handbags&hash=item2314c6e47c#ht_6414wt_1398


----------



## redsun

i did not see this chanel before. is this a rare one? do you suggest me to buy it?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320780647597?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## krystalorji

Jagger said:


> AT THREAD!!! - this thread is specifically for identifying Chanel bag styles and seasons, lignes etc.
> That bag is gorgeous. Post this on the AT thread - find out if it's 100% without a doubt, AUTHENTIC. Fakes are quite expensive (some cost as much as $800 I read) and very VERY close to the real deal these days.


Thanks. Sorry for posting on here. I'm new to this site so not exactly sure what goes where.
I'm still waiting for it to get authenticated.


----------



## crazyme

Please help me identify this chanel tote. it's not a GST because of it's size, not a PST because of its shape, and not a PTT because it doesnt have a zipper enclosure... i've tried my best to research on this, but i couldnt find answers. i hope you girls can help. TIA


----------



## lackocreativity

Hello!

My mom was recently cleaning out her closet and found a vintage Chanel that she was no longer using so she handed it over to me. Does anybody know the design name?

I found a link on ShopBop that shows the exact purse that my mom gave to me, but there is nothing to identify it's name.

http://www.shopbop.com/vintage-chanel-patent-bag-wgaca/vp/v=1/845524441883803.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize
http://candacerose.typepad.com/.a/6a01127964c54a28a40133f5f3f324970b-pi


----------



## Lana!

Hi ladies, does this vintage Chanel have a special name? I love the style and I would love to search with the accurate name for it 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHANEL-255-M...857496?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3f0f6ec5d8


----------



## Jagger

crazyme said:


> Please help me identify this chanel tote. it's not a GST because of it's size, not a PST because of its shape, and not a PTT because it doesnt have a zipper enclosure... i've tried my best to research on this, but i couldnt find answers. i hope you girls can help. TIA



The CCs are too large to be a PTT - and with no zipper, you are correct.

Chanel had the 13 X 9 X 6.5 Timeless CC Grand (GTT) only produced for one year (2002-03).
...but that is zipped as well and again - the CCs on this pic you attached seem so large!! graceful1, what do you say?

OP - Has it been ruled 100% authentic? Do check!


----------



## rilaksophie

Hi all 

Saw one of these in my friend's mom's wardrobe! Fall in love with in completely but i guess its vintage? (right??) - The CC turn lock is two tone! one in silver and the other in gold! 

Does anyone know if this item is still available at all? If so, what is it call??


----------



## Jagger

Hey, past few posters have all posted bags that are VINTAGE...
Chanel didn't really begin 'naming' their lignes until the 80s (don't quote me or hang me LOL)...prior to that it was classic flap, classic tote and various other 'versions' of flap, tote etc etc.
Vintage bags - unless they are the JUMBO XL - which has become a 'name' in and of itself - sometimes to not have LIGNE names...and authenticators rely on the hologram to figure out about when the bag was introduced...

*JUST A REMINDER TO GET ALLLLL BAGS (vintage too!) AUTHENTICATED PROFESSIONALLY - DO NOT ASSUME THEY ARE AUTHENTIC JUST BECAUSE YOU FOUND THEM OR GOT THE BAG FROM SOMEONE REPUTABLE - YES WEALTHY PEOPLE CARRY FAKES - SOMETIMES THEY KNOW AND SOMETIMES THEY DON'T - FAKE BAGS LOOK VERY REAL SOMETIMES. BEFORE YOU EVEN THINK OF SELLING?? ETINCELER.COM*


----------



## crazyme

Jagger said:


> The CCs are too large to be a PTT - and with no zipper, you are correct.
> 
> Chanel had the 13 X 9 X 6.5 Timeless CC Grand (GTT) only produced for one year (2002-03).
> ...but that is zipped as well and again - the CCs on this pic you attached seem so large!! graceful1, what do you say?
> 
> OP - Has it been ruled 100% authentic? Do check!



thanks jagger! i seriously couldn't find a similar chanel bag that is authentic, on the net. could this be fake?


----------



## miss_uta

Hello,
can anyone please tell me the name of this bag and the year it came out. Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250922402233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## thegraceful1

miss_uta said:


> Hello,
> can anyone please tell me the name of this bag and the year it came out. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250922402233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
is from '07- Astrakan Ligne, more pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...hotos-of-your-astrakan-ligne-here-182063.html


----------



## lshcat

I'm looking to just identify the COLOR name of my champagne metallic key case here... does anyone know what this color was called? Thanks!


----------



## OpticStrom

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=142ehsrmj&sigi=11vq90s5c&.crumb=6viqY9Gbem7

Can someone give me the style number for this, I am dying to have this one


----------



## lvn1nja

Can someone tell me what this is called and how much it is? It's the small one under Cruise.


----------



## luv2shop2much

Hello!  I need your help in identifying which Chanel line this purse is from and what is its exact style name.  Is it an Ultimate Soft Camera Bag with Flap?  The hologram number is #13405384 so a fairly new release...  Oh, and if you know a price range that would be very much appreciated!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## thegraceful1

OpticStrom said:


> http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=142ehsrmj&sigi=11vq90s5c&.crumb=6viqY9Gbem7
> 
> Can someone give me the style number for this, I am dying to have this one


  which bag?, can't see the picture, can you copy it and post here.


----------



## Noramor

Could someone please tell me the name and price for this beautiful bag? 

Thank you!


----------



## Rosenburg

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/ChanelBagCruiseCollection2006.jpg

Hi everyone, can somebody help me to identify this Chanel.
It should be from the Cruise Collection of 2006. Is that correct ?
Thanks for your reply !!


----------



## mimoko

A fellow Tpfer just bought this nylon CHANEL camera bag from Paris. As usual the code is not there. Can someone help me in identifying the code as my local SA needs the code to find this bag for me. Thank you.


----------



## I<3Coco

lvn1nja said:


> Can someone tell me what this is called and how much it is? It's the small one under Cruise.



This is part of the Gabrielle line


----------



## BALbelle

mimoko said:


> A fellow Tpfer just bought this nylon CHANEL camera bag from Paris. As usual the code is not there. Can someone help me in identifying the code as my local SA needs the code to find this bag for me. Thank you.



Mimoko hello!

Dubai has one in Plum ( code 91623)

Code is A50632 Y07200 

Price here is DHS 8050

HTH!


----------



## mimoko

BALbelle said:


> Mimoko hello!
> 
> Dubai has one in Plum ( code 91623)
> 
> Code is A50632 Y07200
> 
> Price here is DHS 8050
> 
> HTH!


Balbelle!! Thx a million! Plum? TDF!


----------



## denises

Hi!

Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## ceya

I<3Coco said:


> This is part of the Gabrielle line


do have its price by chance?

Thanks.


----------



## thegraceful1

denises said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? Thanks so much!


 
On the Road Tote


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

Hi friends,  just wondering if anyone know the name of this bag and the year?  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## venusmoon70

denises said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? Thanks so much!



On the rosd tote


----------



## venusmoon70

denises said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? Thanks so much!



On the road tote


----------



## LauLei

Anybody know the name of this bag? Price?

Thanks!


----------



## gabbyss

can anyone please help me identify this bag? https://picasaweb.google.com/114648586739876392895/ChanelLambskinTote?authkey=Gv1sRgCNThnKDlnq-FrgE

Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

venusmoon70 said:


> On the road tote


already answered.


----------



## thegraceful1

gabbyss said:


> can anyone please help me identify this bag? https://picasaweb.google.com/114648586739876392895/ChanelLambskinTote?authkey=Gv1sRgCNThnKDlnq-FrgE
> 
> Any help is appreciated thanks


is looks like part of the Timeless Classic Tote line.


----------



## Nat

gabbyss said:


> can anyone please help me identify this bag? https://picasaweb.google.com/114648586739876392895/ChanelLambskinTote?authkey=Gv1sRgCNThnKDlnq-FrgE
> 
> Any help is appreciated thanks



I don't know the name, but the tag gives away that this bag is from the Cruise 2007 collection


----------



## Nat

LauLei said:


> Anybody know the name of this bag? Price?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi and welcome! This is a vintage piece and vintage Chanel bags didn't come with a name, I'm afraid.


----------



## LauLei

Thank you Nat! I'm new at this... Bought because I liked it but I don't know much about it or Chanel  Learning a lot though thanks to you ladies!


----------



## Rosenburg

Rosenburg said:


> http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/ChanelBagCruiseCollection2006.jpg
> 
> Hi everyone, can somebody help me to identify this Chanel.
> It should be from the Cruise Collection of 2006. Is that correct ?
> Thanks for your reply !!



Anyone ?


----------



## whateve

I posted this in the Beauty Bar subforum but no one could help me. I sent an email to Chanel and they weren't helpful either. Then I posted my question on the vintage section of a perfume forum and didn't get any responses. So I was hoping someone here would know something.
Dating Chanel Perfume
I found this unopened box of Chanel No. 5 in my mother's things. It is labeled no. 200 which means that it is 1/2 oz. On the bottom of the box it says Extrait T.P.M. I think it might be from the 60's but I would like to know how to find out for sure. Is there any resource to date this? I am thinking that it might be valuable as a collector's item if I don't open it, so I don't know what the bottle looks like.


----------



## Charmeh

Would anyone be able to identify this? :]

media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lttynnednl1qc9149o1_500.jpg


----------



## becks.

Help Please 

*Edit:* Nevermind, I did some more searching and found that this is the Half Moon. But please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## hanwei

Hi all Chanel experts, i just bought a long wallet last week (my 1st Chanel purse), it's in deep grey color, but i forgot to ask SA about it's detail. 

Please tell me about this wallet more?! Thanks all~  
e.g. is it called caviar or fine grained calfskin? and is it from this season?(should be, i guess)
Btw, i think i bought a very not "Chanel style" wallet, is it


----------



## daisygurl1

Theres more photos of this at *http://www.reallypetite.com/2011/02/petite-stylebook-cashmere-ruffles-and.html*


----------



## lvn1nja

I<3Coco said:


> This is part of the Gabrielle line



Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

becks. said:


> Help Please
> 
> *Edit:* Nevermind, I did some more searching and found that this is the Half Moon. But please correct me if I am wrong!


 you are right


----------



## thegraceful1

daisygurl1 said:


> Theres more photos of this at *http://www.reallypetite.com/2011/02/petite-stylebook-cashmere-ruffles-and.html*


 
I have this WOC in black (wallet on a chain) is the Summer Flap WOC retail $1500


----------



## costa

Can you please help me identify these chanel bags?
Thank you


----------



## thegraceful1

costa said:


> Can you please help me identify these chanel bags?
> Thank you


pink- PTT (petite timeless tote), metallic Luxe Ligne bowler


----------



## Miss_K

Sorry in advance for the lack of photos but a colleague has a pewter metallic Chanel SHW flap bag which appears to be the same dimensions as a 227 but has a different stitching (like a mix of circles and squares), the lining is beige fabric with one zipped inside pocket. She thinks it's a Malaysian ltd edition from some years ago. Does anyone know what this might be??


----------



## gogohsu

retail price, style#, product information, whatever you can! Thanks.


----------



## costa

thegraceful1 said:


> pink- PTT (petite timeless tote), metallic Luxe Ligne bowler



Thank you!


----------



## LVlover2009

Does anyone know the name of this bag that Courteney Cox has and how much it costs?

Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

LVlover2009 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag that Courteney Cox has and how much it costs?
> 
> Thanks!


 
the looks like the older version of the Maxi flap with the "softer leather", is not longer produced, Maxi flaps newer versions are a little bit more rigid.


----------



## marceylove

Hi there, could anyone please help identify this bag?  I've been looking for this bag but no luck, probably because I don't know the name.  Which year it belongs?  Does it come in red caviar as well?  Thank you so much.

Apologies for such a small photo, this is the only 1 I could get from google image.


----------



## marceylove

Me again, I just found more photos from this website:  http://seasonal-lust.blogspot.com/2009/12/for-sale-gently-used-chanel-beige.html

Please help let me know the name of this bag, at least   Thank you!


----------



## FabuLex

hey! i was hoping u girls could please help me identify this purse. the flap in the front runs down the entire length of the purse. it has a very long strap, possibly for wearing messenger style, and if worn straight down from the shoulder it reaches about bum level.

sorry the pictures don't show much detail. i can try taking some pictures tonight, but I just discovered this thread and knew i had a few pics of the purse saved on my computer.


----------



## shuzbabe

Please identify this Chanel. Was on private practice 11/10 episode.


----------



## shuzbabe

FabuLex said:
			
		

> hey! i was hoping u girls could please help me identify this purse. the flap in the front runs down the entire length of the purse. it has a very long strap, possibly for wearing messenger style, and if worn straight down from the shoulder it reaches about bum level.
> 
> sorry the pictures don't show much detail. i can try taking some pictures tonight, but I just discovered this thread and knew i had a few pics of the purse saved on my computer.



Looks like diamond stitch, not sure style.


----------



## Nat

FabuLex said:


> hey! i was hoping u girls could please help me identify this purse. the flap in the front runs down the entire length of the purse. it has a very long strap, possibly for wearing messenger style, and if worn straight down from the shoulder it reaches about bum level.
> 
> sorry the pictures don't show much detail. i can try taking some pictures tonight, but I just discovered this thread and knew i had a few pics of the purse saved on my computer.



Looks like it's from the Diamond Stitch ligne, but I'm not familiar with this North/South style. Pictures of other Diamond Stitch pieces can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-diamond-stitch-pieces-here-44180.html



shuzbabe said:


> Please identify this Chanel. Was on private practice 11/10 episode.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1526247



The picture is kinda blurry, but from what I can see it looks like a Bubble Quilt bag to me.


----------



## echo_23

Does anyone know what line this tote is from? TIA!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/Handbags/Chanel/Chanel-Quilted-Leather-Tote/13744


----------



## thegraceful1

shuzbabe said:


> Please identify this Chanel. Was on private practice 11/10 episode.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1526247


 
Looks like is the Bubble Quilt Tote, more pics. here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html


----------



## shuzbabe

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> Looks like is the Bubble Quilt Tote, more pics. here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html



Thanks! 
Nat, thanks to you too


----------



## SurgicalGirl

I'm not sure if this should go here or in the celebrity thread but can someone please tell me what chanel bag this is? I must find it! http://www.instyle.com/instyle/celebrities/lotdpopup/0,,20301064_20664267,00.html


----------



## thegraceful1

SurgicalGirl said:


> I'm not sure if this should go here or in the celebrity thread but can someone please tell me what chanel bag this is? I must find it! http://www.instyle.com/instyle/celebrities/lotdpopup/0,,20301064_20664267,00.html


 
Is the Sensual Tote.


----------



## mikylovemky

i I bought this bag as authentic. it is fake or not ?

 thank you!


----------



## jasmin26

wow! i think all of the are master pieces.. need to check my savings if i could bu one for myself.:yahoo


----------



## denises

Can someone please help me with this?







Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jasmin26

wow! that is a great looking Chanel bag


----------



## Myrkur

mikylovemky said:


> i I bought this bag as authentic. it is fake or not ?
> 
> thank you!



You can ask here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


----------



## cocopolice

please kindly help me name this bag. Thank you.


https://picasaweb.google.com/116845960398436738242/ChanelBag


----------



## denises

[post deleted]


----------



## fayden

help!  anyone can tell me what the name for this is i'd be grateful


----------



## shan_natalia

Hello everyone,

I've never purchased a Chanel handbag before, so this will be my first..
Please can somebody be kind enough to help me identify whether these bags are authentic.... Thank you  

http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/products/used-chanel-lamb-flap-handbag-100704

http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/products/used-chanel-vintage-jumbo-mademoiselle-flap-bag-100750

Thank you for your help  xxx


----------



## vanilje

shan_natalia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've never purchased a Chanel handbag before, so this will be my first..
> Please can somebody be kind enough to help me identify whether these bags are authentic.... Thank you
> 
> http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/products/used-chanel-lamb-flap-handbag-100704
> 
> http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/products/used-chanel-vintage-jumbo-mademoiselle-flap-bag-100750
> 
> Thank you for your help  xxx


 
Please post questions about authenticity in this thread : 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647-650.html


----------



## shan_natalia

Thank you !!


----------



## bonny_montana

Please help...TIA


Would you kindly help with the size of this re-issue.
it is a small bag
dimensions are approx. 8in by 5in


----------



## Nat

bonny_montana said:


> Please help...TIA
> 
> 
> Would you kindly help with the size of this re-issue.
> it is a small bag
> dimensions are approx. 8in by 5in



Based on the dimensions it's the smallest size, the 224.


----------



## thyzer

Can someone please help me identify this chanel? its navy and at a consignment shop for $1100 right now. worth it?
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/4/5/6/2123231.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/4/5/6/2123229.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/4/5/6/2123230.JPG


----------



## thyzer

i believe this is the medium 2.55 reissue but can someone please help me identify the color of this chanel? thanks


http://img.makeupalley.com/1/4/5/6/2123333.JPG

img.makeupalley.com/1/4/5/6/2123333.JPG


----------



## thyzer

bonny_montana said:


> please help...tia
> 
> 
> would you kindly help with the size of this re-issue.
> It is a small bag
> dimensions are approx. 8in by 5in


cute!


----------



## bonny_montana

Nat said:


> Based on the dimensions it's the smallest size, the 224.


 

Nat, Thank you very much for your help...


----------



## mimoko

Can someone please identify the bag carried by Alyson H. I saw a black version of this bag below today in Chanel but totally forgotten the code. I remember it's a nylon & smaller/ similar size. How many size is available for this bag? I checked the tag- it's written tote only. Asking SA, no help, every bag is a tote to them.
The R metal straps are heavy as usual but the bag itself is superlight & sits nicely on shoulder. Where can I see more pics of the similar bag here?
http://celebfwd.blogspot.com/2011/11/who-cheeky-girl-alyson-hannigan.html


----------



## malaguena

I need this bag authenticated please
Seller: christelley07 
Item number: 190603820530
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Cha...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c60df7df2
Thank you in advance


----------



## thegraceful1

malaguena said:


> I need this bag authenticated please
> Seller: christelley07
> Item number: 190603820530
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Cha...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c60df7df2
> Thank you in advance


 
Please post here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


----------



## malaguena

thegraceful1 said:


> Please post here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


 
Sorry for this, I just reposted in the link above.
Thank you!


----------



## thegraceful1

malaguena said:


> Sorry for this, I just reposted in the link above.
> Thank you!


 No problem but if you dont get an answer right away, please noted that it is a fake bag.


----------



## mimoko

mimoko said:


> Can someone please identify the bag carried by Alyson H. I saw a black version of this bag below today in Chanel but totally forgotten the code.
> The R metal straps are heavy as usual but the bag itself is superlight & sits nicely on shoulder. Where can I see more pics of the similar bag here?
> http://celebfwd.blogspot.com/2011/11/who-cheeky-girl-alyson-hannigan.html


i've found it in Chanel website- quilted calfskin camera case


----------



## angie82

Please kindly help in identify the year and which line it belongs to.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tinklebelle

hihi,

anyone can help identify tis bag carried by Mischa barton pls...need to koe if its cavier or lambskin n which 2011 season is tis frm, oso the color code too pls..TIA!

http://www.popsugar.com/Mischas-Hippie-Chick-40141


----------



## thyzer

Does anyone know the price of a patent burgundy l yen Chanel wallet these days?  Thx!


----------



## pghandbag

Thank you in advance for any information you can offer on this bag. It is dark navy (presumably lambskin leather though I could be wrong). It is quilted on the front, flap, and back of the bag but not on the sides. It has a snap button rather than turnlock flap closure. It is a single flap with maroon leather lining. The serial # dates it to the 80s. It's a boxy square-ish shape measuring 8 inches by 7 inches. And the strap is a bit short to wear cross body, measuring with a drop of 17 inches.



















(please excuse the grossness of the auth card. I am still cleaning it up from being smothered in the interior zip pocket).


----------



## thegraceful1

tinklebelle said:


> hihi,
> 
> anyone can help identify tis bag carried by Mischa barton pls...need to koe if its cavier or lambskin n which 2011 season is tis frm, oso the color code too pls..TIA!
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/Mischas-Hippie-Chick-40141


 this is an old pic., is a m/l flap caviar leather and I believe is from 2006 or 2007 purple color.


----------



## tinklebelle

Thk u so much, thegraceful1...Now i can finally start my searching....


----------



## Nat

angie82 said:


> Please kindly help in identify the year and which line it belongs to.  Thanks in advance.



Hi, this is from the Handle Ring ligne and it's from Cruise 2009.


----------



## angie82

Nat said:


> Hi, this is from the Handle Ring ligne and it's from Cruise 2009.


 
Big thanks to your help


----------



## angie82




----------



## angie82

angie82 said:


> Please kindly help in identify the year and which line it belongs to. Thanks in advance.


 
I just ventured into Chanel and wonder anyone happens to see this same bag in here or anywhere else?  I searched the internet and cannot find this same style.  Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## suzieT

I can anyone help me to identify this bag? any help much appreciated!  have loads more pics but not sure if this post is going to submit as I'm new to TPF!
thanks! aargh...saying pics too big! will try again...
suzie


----------



## spicegirl

Can anyone help me?  Sorry but I don't know how to post a link. 

The bag I would like you to identify is pictured on Atlantic-Pacific's blog, dated 11.27.2011.  It is a black Chanel tote with a chain going up the bag and round the handles and has a double C on the front.  I'm sure this won't be hard for you Chanel experts !!!                   TIA


----------



## suzieT

i am hoping that my pic is now small enough to upload!
any help would be appreciated - name/cost especially thanks!


----------



## suzieT

Hi everyone still trying to work out how to use the boards! Cant seem to work out how to start a new thread, so apologies as to where this may end up! Can anyone tell me how much the east west lambskin tote is? and from what season?is it still current? thanks!
suzie


----------



## Rosenburg

Can anybody identify this beautiful Chanel for me..?
The size of the bag is 36 x 18 cm ( 14 " x 7")

Thank you for your reply !

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/chanel004.jpg
http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/chanel006.jpg
http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/chanel003.jpg


----------



## FreshLilies




----------



## suzieT

hi pic of lovely black chanel bag - chequer design to front, with cc logo, and leather chain straps to the side, with lovely thicker leather strap
many many thanks! Think its about 3 years old - would love to know the name, and how much it was originally thanks so much!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Please help me identify this Chanel bag:


----------



## thegraceful1

suzieT said:


> hi pic of lovely black chanel bag - chequer design to front, with cc logo, and leather chain straps to the side, with lovely thicker leather strap
> many many thanks! Think its about 3 years old - would love to know the name, and how much it was originally thanks so much!


 
Is from the Brooklyn Ligne, pics. and info. here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-brooklyn-ligne-pieces-here-168121.html


----------



## pradapiggy

Anyone know what this line/style is called? It's from Maison Des Reveries (a fashion blog). Jane from SeaofShoes also has a similar print but in a different bag style.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...g/maisondesreveries/october 2011/IMG_1713.jpg

If anyone also knows where I can find it... please let me know!


----------



## suzieT

a stunning black chanel bag - can anyone identify it? name/season/price etc?
thank you so much!
suzie


----------



## spicegirl

spicegirl said:


> Can anyone help me? Sorry but I don't know how to post a link.
> 
> The bag I would like you to identify is pictured on Atlantic-Pacific's blog, dated 11.27.2011. It is a black Chanel tote with a chain going up the bag and round the handles and has a double C on the front. I'm sure this won't be hard for you Chanel experts !!!  TIA


 


Haven't had any reply yet but I have a bit more information. The bag isn't quilted and looks quite like a GST. Only it looks longer and less wide. Please help !!!!


----------



## suzieT

hi everyone! can anyone tell me the name/season/price of this beautiful chanle? many thanks! suzie


----------



## Myrkur

You can ask that here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## Myrkur

spicegirl said:


> Can anyone help me?  Sorry but I don't know how to post a link.
> 
> The bag I would like you to identify is pictured on Atlantic-Pacific's blog, dated 11.27.2011.  It is a black Chanel tote with a chain going up the bag and round the handles and has a double C on the front.  I'm sure this won't be hard for you Chanel experts !!!                   TIA



It's the modern chain tote!


----------



## Rosenburg

Rosenburg said:


> Can anybody identify this beautiful Chanel for me..?
> The size of the bag is 36 x 18 cm ( 14 " x 7")
> 
> Thank you for your reply !
> 
> http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/chanel004.jpg
> http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/chanel006.jpg
> http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/chanel003.jpg



Code inside the bag is 12221615


----------



## spicegirl

Myrkur said:


> It's the modern chain tote![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for replying


----------



## suzieT

what an amazing forum! I wondered if anyone could help identify this beautiful chanel for me? looks a bit like a bowling bag, but not totally sure - many many thanks!
suzie


----------



## graham

suzieT said:


> what an amazing forum! I wondered if anyone could help identify this beautiful chanel for me? looks a bit like a bowling bag, but not totally sure - many many thanks!
> suzie




I think it might be the Vintage Ligne >> 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/photos-of-your-vintage-ligne-pieces-44434.html


----------



## thegraceful1

^^Yes it is.


----------



## thegraceful1

ValentineNicole said:


> Please help me identify this Chanel bag:


 
This is an early 2000's Chevron Flap.


----------



## thegraceful1

pradapiggy said:


> Anyone know what this line/style is called? It's from Maison Des Reveries (a fashion blog). Jane from SeaofShoes also has a similar print but in a different bag style.
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/...g/maisondesreveries/october 2011/IMG_1713.jpg
> 
> If anyone also knows where I can find it... please let me know!


 
Is from the 2009 Scales Ligne.


----------



## ValentineNicole

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> This is an early 2000's Chevron Flap.



Thank you! I've been trying to figure this out for a week!


----------



## indie.pendant

please help identify this bag! thanks in advance


----------



## pradapiggy

thegraceful1 said:


> Is from the 2009 Scales Ligne.



THANK YOU!!!
Now, to actually find this bag...ush:


----------



## venusmoon70

indie.pendant said:


> please help identify this bag! thanks in advance



Omg! Where did you find this beauty? Is it current season?


----------



## indie.pendant

venusmoon70 said:


> Omg! Where did you find this beauty? Is it current season?


 
i saw it on a blog! i am not sure which season its from  

can anyone id this bag?


----------



## dhex16chatz

please help me identify this one for me. thanks in advance


----------



## tinklebelle

can someone help to identify tis piece pls...the double C looks diff frm the usual:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?r...0387879341487.350469.555571486&type=3&theater

TIA


----------



## thegraceful1

tinklebelle said:
			
		

> can someone help to identify tis piece pls...the double C looks diff frm the usual:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/photo.php?fbid=10150392412546487&set=a.10150387879341487.350469.555571486&type=3&theater
> 
> TIA



This is the PTT= petite timeless tote


----------



## luvlvpurses

Thank you in advance!

I should mention that it measures 10.5 x 8, and the adjustable shoulder drop is about 15" at the longest.


----------



## tinklebelle

Thk u, once again thegraceful1


----------



## Chanieish

I don't have a picture as I just saw it on someone but I'll try to describe it the best I can

From the front it looks like a vintage maxi XL with the large flat CCs, but to the side, it looks like it has 2 divisions (so 3 edges if you get what I mean. Kind of like the chanel 3, but much more rigid)

I know that was unclear, but hope you can help!


----------



## Milenaforum

Im sorry,im new here.i want to know where i 100% could read or look how to identify original from fake? thanks its urgent question. Will read all night


----------



## Chanieish

Milena - you could post pictures of the bag in the Authenticate thread under Chanel Shopping. Experts will weigh in on authenticity.


----------



## bebe_tc

Hi ladies can anyone help to identify this purse NEED help ASAP!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647-696.html


----------



## thegraceful1

bebe_tc said:


> Hi ladies can anyone help to identify this purse NEED help ASAP!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647-696.html


 
above link showed that you had mentioned the name already, yes it from the cambon ligne. also on  the other thread you will need to post a picture of the hologram sticker that will help with authentication purposes.


----------



## Milenaforum

thegraceful1 said:


> above link showed that you had mentioned the name already, yes it from the cambon ligne. also on  the other thread you will need to post a picture of the hologram sticker that will help with authentication purposes.


I think hologram its not the main thing in the bag. Interesting how to identify without cards, numbers. You and the bag


----------



## thegraceful1

^ when you posted an item in the "authenticated this thread" a picture of the hologram is a must, as the cambon ligne is HIGHLY faked, and when you post a pic. in THIS thread is only to help you find out the name/ligne/style of the bag and year.


----------



## Myrkur

The bag she is wearing.


----------



## Daphs

If anyone watched this Monday's episode of Hart of Dixie, Rachel Bilson carries a Chanel bag. I don't think it's a classic. Can anyone help identify? I'll post a picture once I find one!


----------



## Milenaforum

3 bags. Success depends on you,dear forum and Chanel lovers.
Why im not &#1089;onfident.
The logo CC, is it ok?
The sizes are little different, it depends on year?


----------



## Milenaforum

3rd CC logo on red bag and inside


----------



## Milenaforum

Back side of CC logo


----------



## thegraceful1

^there is a thread about this: how the cc changed thru time, you can do a search and I'm sure you will find it. This thread is only to "Help Identify" the names/styles of bags. If you are asking any authentication questions, or why styles have changed, this thread is not it. Sorry.


----------



## Milenaforum

Only one bag has hologram. But i want to hear oppinions,thanks
If possible tell me the possible years or some information.


----------



## Milenaforum

Also straps


----------



## thegraceful1

^ that hologram sticker appears to be fake.


----------



## Milenaforum

Could the straps be Stiched? or no?
Also about CC logo is it ok on 3 pics?
or where i could ask it?


----------



## pinkHbaobao

Thank you!


----------



## tehwife

hi i need help, a friend of mine is selling this chanel bag, i have searches online and in threads the texture of this bag is very rare and i am not sure if it is authentic. My friend is well travelled and she owns several chanel, prada and fendi bags but i still am not sure just because of the texture of this bag is different i need your help please. I need to know the style number or what the design id called and about how much it is retail. thank you i really love this bag


----------



## kbcrew

does anyone know if Chanel still makes this bag?
Also has the lining always been all black without the chanel logo on the inside?


----------



## kiks

can someone help to identify this please


----------



## kiks

can someone help to identify this please 


thank you!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## miniblue

Can any one help me what collection this bag is from?
Thank you.


----------



## santee_vee

miniblue said:
			
		

> Can any one help me what collection this bag is from?
> Thank you.



On the Bund


----------



## got-luxe

Anyone know collection what this is from?


----------



## BrokeGlamour

Hi, I purchased a chanel bag through etsy. Just want to make sure it's real. Please HELP.Thanks

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/66974428


----------



## llx

Hi! Ladies, can help me with this Chanel bag? I wanted to buy this bag very much. Can help me see whether it is authentic? From the pics and I also asked the owner, the bag doesn't  stated "Made in France", which make me in doubt. Thank you very much! 

http://pic.sgchinese.org/attachments/forum/201108/14/2310505z8cxdzs5m4cwmf4.jpg
http://pic.sgchinese.org/attachments/forum/201108/14/2310505z8cxdzs5m4cwmf4.jpg
http://pic.sgchinese.org/attachments/forum/201108/14/2310505z8cxdzs5m4cwmf4.jpg
http://pic.sgchinese.org/attachments/forum/201108/14/2310505z8cxdzs5m4cwmf4.jpg
http://pic.sgchinese.org/attachments/forum/201108/14/2310505z8cxdzs5m4cwmf4.jpg
http://pic.sgchinese.org/attachments/forum/201108/14/231201oqyi4iu1o4qusu1u.jpg
http://pic.sgchinese.org/attachments/forum/201108/14/231022eanioxap99tb7pyi.jpg


----------



## tashy_y

Hi all,

Can anyone help to identify if the following bags are Authenic?  As I am planning to purchase .. one of them..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140661214630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320786821063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230714572446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320790728954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks!


----------



## Polina

Hi! Can anyone identify this Chanel? I know it is a terrible bad photo, but it is a flap bag and silver hardware and it maybe is tweed(?). Does anyone know what model and color is it, the bag is from 2004 or earlier than 2004. thank you!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lilcram

Sorry in advance if this is not a proper structure to ask this question.

I don't have photos yet but I'm looking at a mini cambon tote/bowler dark brown with an orange interior.

I do have the serial number, 10232703.  I know photos are needed but does that serial throw any red flags?

TIA!


----------



## sas7369

Please help identify this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## imshopping_xo

please help identify the name and year =)! what do you guys think of this woc??? yay or nay??


----------



## patza_papatya

Pls identify this bag, name and year. Does it exist?? It looks like classic but the lock look different.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Can anyone identify these Chanel boots? I looove them!

http://pinterest.com/pin/199917670928259091/


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Can anyone identify these boots? 

http://pinterest.com/pin/199917670928259091/


----------



## jessb646

They are vintage. They were on Ebay some
Time ago for about 6K. They might still be up there!


----------



## sas7369

12 series. Please help identify name/collection name. Thanks!


----------



## Cafou

Hi ! Can you help to know if it is a fake or not ?
It's very important ! 
Thank you very much !






http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/chanel2w.jpg/


----------



## jpg0150

Hi there, please id this bag for me!! Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Jumb...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5122819571350934080


----------



## santee_vee

got-luxe said:
			
		

> Anyone know collection what this is from?



Double stitch


----------



## santee_vee

Milenaforum said:
			
		

> 3rd CC logo on red bag and inside



I've never seen the timeless cc logo on a single flap


----------



## sassification

can someone ID this chanel for me? serial number starts with #13.. thanks muchos!

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/c...-black-lambskin-ghw-2-500-chanel-black-8-.jpg


----------



## sassification

hi dear ladies, need help with this Vintage Chanel as well, the serial number shows that it is from 1997?

please let me know, thanks and merry xmas!! =)


----------



## rei35

Does anyone know what this red bag is called? i've never seen it.

http://pupe.ameba.jp/brand/detail/EQRgE-2LX6MF/r6oqb60Im2ou/7020/


----------



## epm

This is available at a local consignor.  She claims it's a maxi flap but I think the sizing is off and is it washed caviar?


----------



## layla328

Hello, I've searched this forum for the last 2 1/2 hours and I cannot find info on my new Chanel handbag. Please help with name, year and original cost if possible.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## butterball14

Hi there can someone help me identify this bag.


----------



## Live

Can anyone tell me the name of this Chanel and when it was produced/manufactured?  Trying to help someone acquire some information. Any additional information you have is also welcomed.

I can also send more pictures if it will help.

Thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## Slenderlilac

Hi

Can anyone identify this chanel bag? The size around 27cm or 11"
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l560/ynia96/Snapbucket/17394AFA.jpg


Thanks


----------



## Sally90

Hey guys!

http://deluxemall.com/chanel/46185-brand-new-2011-chanel-wallet-black-silver.html
I would like to know what the name of this wallet are and if it's still available in store?


----------



## senorita

hello people!

anybody knows the name of this chanel bag?? i've been searching ebay,google,etc but i couldnt find it.. pls help! thanxx


----------



## Angelique84

Pls help! This is from the 2012 Cruise collection, I wanna know whats its name so that I can search for its price. TIA!


----------



## lovechanel920

What bag is this? Is it seasonal? Name? Price?


----------



## readytoshop

Can someone ID this wallet for me pls?

I'd like to know its collection name/price. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## moose*boots

thegraceful1 said:


> This is from the 2006 Luxe Ligne, more info. Here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-luxe-ligne-bag-44178.html


 thanks so, so much. apologies for the late response.


----------



## chellfee

Hello,

Can anyone identify this Chanel tote bag?  What collection/name/age and retail price?

Thanks, Chellfee

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/small_black_tote


----------



## kittenslingerie

What bag and season is this?


----------



## Chrislittle

Hi,
I just start to be interested with vintage bags but as I always bought only new bags from the Chanel boutique, I never learned how to identify a fake from a real Chanel 
Thanking you in advance


----------



## paris chic

hi, can you please help me identify this bag? my friend is selling this to me and she doesn't know the model.thanks for the help!
http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAWBFTwW1AQ1HDWdafcs&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1 here's another pic
http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAXirTwW1Twy56B9TEM8&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## nat74

Angelique84 said:


> Pls help! This is from the 2012 Cruise collection, I wanna know whats its name so that I can search for its price. TIA!


 
Be CC large tote $4000 USD


----------



## paris chic

hi! can somebody please help me identify this bag? i posted link earlier


----------



## nat74

paris chic said:


> hi! can somebody please help me identify this bag? i posted link earlier


 
your link doesn't work...


----------



## paris chic

thanks so much in advance! and here is the link again:
http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAWBFTwW1AQ1HDWdafcs&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1
http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAXirTwW1Twy56B9TEM8&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## paris chic

oh sorry about that will try to post link again, thanks nat74 for responding!


----------



## paris chic

how do you attache picture here?


----------



## nat74

paris chic said:


> thanks so much in advance! and here is the link again:
> http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAWBFTwW1AQ1HDWdafcs&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1
> http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAXirTwW1Twy56B9TEM8&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


 
*The website cannot display the page*

HTTP 500
*Most likely causes:*


The website is under maintenance.
The website has a programming error.
*What you can try:*

*






Refresh the page.*

*





Go back to the previous page.*

*

More information*


----------



## paris chic

http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAWBFTwW1AQ1HDWdafcs&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## paris chic

http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAXirTwW1Twy56B9TEM8&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## paris chic

thanks nat74... can you try these links again?


----------



## nat74

paris chic said:


> thanks nat74... can you try these links again?


 
No, it still doesn't work. You should attach the pics as attachments.


----------



## paris chic

hi nat74, any luck on my link?  i tried clinking it after posting,it's working now...


----------



## nat74

paris chic said:


> hi nat74, any luck on my link?  i tried clinking it after posting,it's working now...


 
Still not working... Check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html.


----------



## paris chic

http://ph.mg60.mail.yahoo.com/ya/do...AAXirTwW1Twy56B9TEM8&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## paris chic

ok thanks a bunch!


----------



## paris chic

here are the links again...thanks for your patience nat74!


----------



## paris chic

sorry, should i say here are the pictures...


----------



## nat74

paris chic said:


> here are the links again...thanks for your patience nat74!


 
Finally! 

It's the Chanel 3. Check this link out for more info: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-3-bag-is-coming-out-again-705352.html.


----------



## paris chic

thanks  nat74...would you happen to know the price of this?


----------



## paris chic

oh thank you so much nat74!   would you recommend buying this instead of the classic flap? because according to the post,this is seasonal  :wondering


----------



## nat74

paris chic said:


> thanks nat74...would you happen to know the price of this?


 
Chanel 3 price as below:

Mini size is USD2400
Jumbo size is USD2850
Maxi size is USD3400

I think the one in your pic is the jumbo size 2,850.


----------



## nat74

paris chic said:


> oh thank you so much nat74!  would you recommend buying this instead of the classic flap? because according to the post,this is seasonal :wondering


 
You may want to create a new thread to seek other TPFers' opinions. I personally would buy the classic flap instead of this Chanel 3. As you knew, Chanel 3 is seasonal vs. classic flap is classic and it will last forever. Also with the upcoming price increase on classic flaps, it'd rather buy all the classics I could.


----------



## paris chic

thanks for your honest opinion!!! i appreciate it!


----------



## vellebelle

I am sorry for posting this question here, but this thread seemed most appropiate and I am not able to start a new thread.

Can anyone tell me how to hold my leather + chains in this position? I once heard there are rings for this? Is this true and can I buy them at the Chanel Boutique?

http://tinyurl.com/7gg4n2x


----------



## nat74

vellebelle said:


> I am sorry for posting this question here, but this thread seemed most appropiate and I am not able to start a new thread.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to hold my leather + chains in this position? I once heard there are rings for this? Is this true and can I buy them at the Chanel Boutique?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/7gg4n2x


 
Check these out...
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-shorten-the-chain-straps-192699.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-ring-for-shortening-chain-on-classic-flap-704087.html


----------



## purse-nality

need confirmation of Ash's Chain Around size - *Mini or Medium?* thanks!


----------



## sassification

*shy*

i keep staring, or maybe it is the angle of the shot, i was told this is the chanel m/l classic flap but somehow the shape looks more 'squarish' than rectangular to me.. and measurements i was given was 25cm x 16cm x 6.5cm.. pls confirm the size for me? thanks!


----------



## designerlover84




----------



## designerlover84

Does anyone know any information about this bag and the serial number? I would love to if this style is still in store


----------



## prettycitygirl

Can someone please identify this crossbody


----------



## gnourtmat

Can someone help me identify the bag in this link? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...H_Handbags&hash=item337067ddab#ht_1784wt_1219

I would like the style name and code/number!


----------



## LadyCupid

gnourtmat said:


> Can someone help me identify the bag in this link? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...H_Handbags&hash=item337067ddab#ht_1784wt_1219
> 
> I would like the style name and code/number!



This is called the "*French Riviera". *US $2,600 Comes in black, navy, yellow, red


----------



## LadyCupid

designerlover84 said:


> Does anyone know any information about this bag and the serial number? I would love to if this style is still in store



This is called *Timeless CC tote* US $2,750. If you look under "Authentic Chanel finds" thread you see pics of this bag posted. It is new from 12Cruise and still available to order if it is in stock.


----------



## LadyCupid

sassification said:


> *shy*
> 
> i keep staring, or maybe it is the angle of the shot, i was told this is the chanel m/l classic flap but somehow the shape looks more 'squarish' than rectangular to me.. and measurements i was given was 25cm x 16cm x 6.5cm.. pls confirm the size for me? thanks!



I was counting the number of quilt across and by naked eye it looks like a M/L. After reading your measurement of 25cm, it is definitely a M/L.


----------



## LadyCupid

purse-nality said:


> need confirmation of Ash's Chain Around size - *Mini or Medium?* thanks!



This is definitely the mini size. My SA just sent me an email of this in blue, yellow or black few days ago. See http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-92.html


----------



## LadyCupid

designerlover84 said:


> Does anyone know any information about this bag and the serial number? I would love to if this style is still in store



see post #1257
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-84.html

Style number: A66871


----------



## sassification

yodaling1 said:


> I was counting the number of quilt across and by naked eye it looks like a M/L. After reading your measurement of 25cm, it is definitely a M/L.



Thanks!  i just received it and it is pretty small sized! But still love it it's my first flap!


----------



## LadyCupid

sassification said:


> Thanks!  i just received it and it is pretty small sized! But still love it it's my first flap!



Did you get it authenticated first before you buy it? M/L is actually small but if you go to Jumbo it will be much bigger.


----------



## purse-nality

yodaling1 said:


> This is definitely the mini size. My SA just sent me an email of this in blue, yellow or black few days ago. See http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-92.html



yep. also posted on the CAM thread. some said medium, though  

thanks again sweetie!


----------



## LadyCupid

purse-nality said:


> yep. also posted on the CAM thread. some said medium, though
> 
> thanks again sweetie!



Mini is 9" and medium is 11" length. It might actually be medium. It is quite hard to judge from photos. Hopefully more ppl will post pic of their CAM in medium in action so you get an idea. Hope you get one soon ?? Can't wait for reveal.


----------



## m8875

Hello...I saw someone on fbook with this bag on...and I found them online but on a fake website...Could you guys tell me if they ever made the real version? Pardon ignorance...bc this girl would never buy a fake...but just want to now what collection and year? Because i'm in LOVE


----------



## jenniferx430

Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## Lana!

I would love to own a brown Chanel bag. Does anyone know what kind of Chanel this is: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6205/6139717052_cd5e2e3db7_o.jpg


----------



## thegraceful1

m8875 said:


> Hello...I saw someone on fbook with this bag on...and I found them online but on a fake website...Could you guys tell me if they ever made the real version? Pardon ignorance...bc this girl would never buy a fake...but just want to now what collection and year? Because i'm in LOVE


 
Yes its the 2008 Baseball Spirit hobo


----------



## Lana!

Lana! said:


> I would love to own a brown Chanel bag. Does anyone know what kind of Chanel this is: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6205/6139717052_cd5e2e3db7_o.jpg



Found better pictures: http://songofstyle.blogspot.com/2011/09/ladylike.html

Anyone an idea how that "striped" ones are called or where to get my hands on one of them?


----------



## gnourtmat

yodaling1 said:


> This is called the "*French Riviera". *US $2,600 Comes in black, navy, yellow, red



Thank you very much!


----------



## gnourtmat

gnourtmat said:


> Can someone help me identify the bag in this link? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...H_Handbags&hash=item337067ddab#ht_1784wt_1219
> 
> I would like the style name and code/number!





yodaling1 said:


> This is called the "*French Riviera". *US $2,600 Comes in black, navy, yellow, red



Are you sure? Is there are different variations of this bag? I looked up the French Riviera on tPF and it looks different than the one in the original link I posted?

Here is what I found on tPF for the style the French Riviera:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Here is what I want to find:


----------



## layla328

Hello, I've searched the forum for info on this bag and have had no luck. Please help with name, year and original cost if possible. Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## LadyCupid

gnourtmat said:


> Are you sure? Is there are different variations of this bag? I looked up the French Riviera on tPF and it looks different than the one in the original link I posted?
> 
> Here is what I found on tPF for the style the French Riviera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I want to find:


 
You are right. They are different. Did you try emailing Ann and ask her if she could get you the style number to this as well as the name of the bag perhaps?


----------



## thegraceful1

layla328 said:
			
		

> Hello, I've searched the forum for info on this bag and have had no luck. Please help with name, year and original cost if possible. Any information is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



I don't recalled the name, but this tote is from early 2000's, and retailed around $1500 to $2000, it was also released in dark red and beige.


----------



## prettycitygirl

prettycitygirl said:


> Can someone please identify this crossbody



Anyone???  :wondering


----------



## gnourtmat

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> You are right. They are different. Did you try emailing Ann and ask her if she could get you the style number to this as well as the name of the bag perhaps?



I did! She wrote:

_Hi there,
We are a consignment shop so we often don't get all the information, but it is a flap.
Cheers,
Amanda, AFF ebay team

- annsfabfinds_

 I would really like more info on this bag! I guess I'll go to the boutique and ask


----------



## layla328

thegraceful1 said:


> I don't recalled the name, but this tote is from early 2000's, and retailed around $1500 to $2000, it was also released in dark red and beige.


 
Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

gnourtmat said:


> I did! She wrote:
> 
> _Hi there,
> We are a consignment shop so we often don't get all the information, but it is a flap.
> Cheers,
> Amanda, AFF ebay team
> 
> - annsfabfinds_
> 
> I would really like more info on this bag! I guess I'll go to the boutique and ask



Look at this. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...runk-show-jan-17th-725464-2.html#post20792480

Is this bag coming back again for Spring 2012?


----------



## Lana!

So, no one knows the name of the model? Argh, and I would love to have this bag, I hate when I have this shopaholic-urge inside of me and can't get my hands on the thing I want! 
Can anyone at least name the colour? Is that a dark camel? Brown? Or "tan"?

http://songofstyle.blogspot.com/2011/09/ladylike.html


----------



## sassification

Lana! said:
			
		

> So, no one knows the name of the model? Argh, and I would love to have this bag, I hate when I have this shopaholic-urge inside of me and can't get my hands on the thing I want!
> Can anyone at least name the colour? Is that a dark camel? Brown? Or "tan"?
> 
> http://songofstyle.blogspot.com/2011/09/ladylike.html



Think I saw a similar shade somewhere it's called caramel tan.. This is probably a vintage piece


----------



## Lana!

sassification said:


> Think I saw a similar shade somewhere it's called caramel tan.. This is probably a vintage piece



Yeah, it definitely is one. I'll just keep checking ebay and malleries for it, perhaps one day I'll find a similar one. Thank you for your input!


----------



## taravuitton

Hi, does anyone know this necklace or saw it before?

TIA for the help !


----------



## taravuitton

Same question for these cute earrings...

thnx


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Hi! I just won this Chanel on ebay this morning!

Does anybody have any information about this bag -- IE: Name of it/year of production?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320826926829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Here is the link to the listing, if it helps!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320826926829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## LadyCupid

gnourtmat said:


> Are you sure? Is there are different variations of this bag? I looked up the French Riviera on tPF and it looks different than the one in the original link I posted?
> 
> Here is what I found on tPF for the style the French Riviera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I want to find:


 
Hi Gnourmat,
I was browsing and see what I found. Post #11

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...el-by-season-11a-2011-fall-autumn-670761.html


----------



## suzieT

Happy New YEar everyone! Apologies if this is in the wrong place - I am still learning how TPF works! Can anyone identify this beautiful chanel for me? I dont think its more than 2-3 years old and you probably cant see in the attached pic, but it has Chanel embossed along the top, below the strap
many many thanks!
suzie


----------



## foreverLVoe

Are these shoes still available?? if yes who knowes the prices, reference, name or something else...


----------



## desireekong

I need help!!!!

Anyone know the name or style number of this chain bag and where I can find it?


Really love this bag!! Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## gnourtmat

yodaling1 said:


> Hi Gnourmat,
> I was browsing and see what I found. Post #11
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...el-by-season-11a-2011-fall-autumn-670761.html



thank you so much!!!!


----------



## foreverLVoe

Hi everyone 
who can identify these heels?

Name?
Reference number?
Price?
Thanks in advance


----------



## peace911_1

They are from Spring-Summer 2008 Act 2.


----------



## foreverLVoe

peace911_1 said:
			
		

> They are from Spring-Summer 2008 Act 2.



Are they still available? :S


----------



## peace911_1

foreverLVoe said:


> Are they still available? :S



I don't think so  I believe boutiques keep past season items for two years, then they get sent back to head office. Try checking eBay, many tPF members have had luck on eBay finding past season items.


----------



## foreverLVoe

peace911_1 said:
			
		

> I don't think so  I believe boutiques keep past season items for two years, then they get sent back to head office. Try checking eBay, many tPF members have had luck on eBay finding past season items.



Oh that's not good  i felt immediatly in love... So i will check ebay thankss


----------



## thegraceful1

foreverLVoe said:


> Are these shoes still available?? if yes who knowes the prices, reference, name or something else...


 
No, If i remember well these are from a couple of years ago.


----------



## BagLover79

Hi All! can you please help me identify these two bags?  All I know is that they are vintage. Thanks!


----------



## BrittanyLai

Hi Dear all, could you all please help me identify this bag/clutch? What is the exact name of it? TIA


----------



## luxbub

Hey all - i have the black version of the bag below. Could confirm is that would be a caviar a65050 - c3906 chanel??

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=a6...3&tbnw=137&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

Please click the URL.. i can't seem to post the actual photo!


----------



## farakhan80

Hi All

Can someone please help me identify if Lauren Conrad's flap is a M/L or small in beige clair in lambskin or is it caviar? 

many thanks xxxx


----------



## suzieT

Hi all, I think I have posted before in the wrong place! Can anyone tell me the name of this wonderful bag? many thanks!


----------



## amag520

BrittanyLai said:


> Hi Dear all, could you all please help me identify this bag/clutch? What is the exact name of it? TIA



Not sure the exact name, but here it is in gold from the Chanel site:
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fashion-accessories#8-lambskin-2-55-classic-evening-clutch-1,1,11,35

Lambskin 2.55 Classic Evening clutch.


----------



## dmh

I just authenticated with the wonderful authenticators on this site! So happy it's a real one! Anyone have any idea which Chanel it is? I tried looking & can not find another like it. Different stitching too. Vintage? I would apprieciate ANY response & ideas!  Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160720277370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## lindawamu

Can someone please help me authenticate my Mom's Chanel from 10 years ago ??
Hello I found this Chanel vintage bag from my moms closet 
Can anyone help me to authenticate the name an style of this bag ?
And how much is it worth ?
Thanks


----------



## chibista

chibista said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1568866&stc=1&d=1326828450
> I need to have this!! lol Are there other colors? What is this style called?!


 Can anyone identify this?  Price and name? tia!


----------



## thegraceful1

chibista said:


> Can anyone identify this?  Price and name? tia!


 
It's from the Ultimate Stitch collection, dont know the name or price (sorry)


----------



## luxbub

Hey Farah im sure that would be a Quilted Lambskin Beige 2.55 Bag CC Chain 9"


----------



## nat74

chibista said:


> Can anyone identify this?  Price and name? tia!


 
Gold Ultimate Stitch $1800


----------



## chibista

nat74 said:


> Gold Ultimate Stitch $1800


You're my saviour! Thank you!


----------



## bluejia

Could somebody please tell me the name of this chanel bag? Also, does anybody know if there is another similar bag with all gold chain (no leather in the middle)? My friend said she saw them with all hardware chain in Chanel stores in China, but I am not sure. Thanks.


----------



## brandedlover

hi all, can anyone identify this bag? model & price. tia!


----------



## brandedlover

Lana! said:


> Found better pictures: http://songofstyle.blogspot.com/2011/09/ladylike.html
> 
> Anyone an idea how that "striped" ones are called or where to get my hands on one of them?



i have it in black. i think they called it mademoiselle classic flap back then. not sure though, it's been ages


----------



## adriana89

Can somebody please help me to ID this beautiful Chanel bag and its price?
I think I'm in love...


----------



## mschocobanana

Help.. I bought this bag off a reputable seller on ebay as a first-ever-salary gift to myself and a fren pointed out that the way the chain is connected to the bag and the lack of external back pocket suggest that it is not authentic (it cost almost as much as a new bag if bought in Paris!). So i need help to authenticate this bag urgently.. Thank you in advance!

Model: CHANEL CC Lambskin Chain 2.55 Flap Bag Black Quilted Leather http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-2.html#2
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-6.html#6
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-7.html#7
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-11.html#11
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-13.html#13
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-14.html#14
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-15.html#15
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-16.html#16
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-17.html#17
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-9.html#9


----------



## sassification

mschocobanana said:
			
		

> Help.. I bought this bag off a reputable seller on ebay as a first-ever-salary gift to myself and a fren pointed out that the way the chain is connected to the bag and the lack of external back pocket suggest that it is not authentic (it cost almost as much as a new bag if bought in Paris!). So i need help to authenticate this bag urgently.. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Model: CHANEL CC Lambskin Chain 2.55 Flap Bag Black Quilted Leather http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-2.html#2
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-6.html#6
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-7.html#7
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-11.html#11
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-13.html#13
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-14.html#14
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-15.html#15
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-16.html#16
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-17.html#17
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-9.html#9



Hi there I think u need to take this to another thread - called authenticate my
Chanel!


----------



## mschocobanana

sassification said:


> Hi there I think u need to take this to another thread - called authenticate my
> Chanel!


 
Oh! I guess i was in such urgency I didnt read the thread topic clearly!. thanks dear.


----------



## chopStix000

i don't have a picture of it, but it's similar to the GST, but it's not as tall. if i recall correctly, it had four chains, instead of two on the handles. i know this is not very descriptive, but i'm on the hunt for this bag, but i can't seem to figure out the name. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## SophiaLee

Cotton Club tote? Hmmm, but that has 2 chains. Not sure. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I think you are talking about the updated version of the timeless tote.


----------



## SweetCherries

adriana89 said:


> Can somebody please help me to ID this beautiful Chanel bag and its price?
> I think I'm in love...



New clutch bag with single strap $2100usd; many tpfers are looking for. Hth.


----------



## dmh

dmh said:


> I just authenticated with the wonderful authenticators on this site! So happy it's a real one! Anyone have any idea which Chanel it is? I tried looking & can not find another like it. Different stitching too. Vintage? I would apprieciate ANY response & ideas! Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160720277370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 Any takers on this quest?  XOXO  Deb


----------



## nano

Hi ladies, can help ID this chanel? What's its year and price??

http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...97&brand=&item=&rank=&key_sh=&category_id=181

TIA!!


----------



## PocketFullOfPosies7

Ladies (and gents  )

Help me identify this vintage Chanel!

TIA

http://www.mysisterscloset.com/shop/Chanel-Vintage-Black-Chain-Purse/


----------



## mschocobanana

Hi all!

Anyone know what exactly model is this and if it is available in boutiques now? The seller just call is classic quilted flap bag, medium.

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001248943-1.html#1

Thank you!!


----------



## adriana89

SweetCherries said:


> New clutch bag with single strap $2100usd; many tpfers are looking for. Hth.



Thanx  Do you know when it came out and if it's a seasonal piece or a permanent one?


----------



## Lana!

brandedlover said:


> i have it in black. i think they called it mademoiselle classic flap back then. not sure though, it's been ages



Oh thank you!  I will keep that in mind. Where did you buy your classic flap? Could you post a picture of it?


----------



## thegraceful1

adriana89 said:


> Thanx  Do you know when it came out and if it's a seasonal piece or a permanent one?


 
This clutch style just came out last year, Chanel had various versions of it like the Ultimate Stich Ligne, Summer Flap (which are also new lignes/styles) so not sure if it'll become permanent style or not.


----------



## SweetCherries

adriana89 said:


> Thanx  Do you know when it came out and if it's a seasonal piece or a permanent one?


 so far they are launching new colors each season, not sure if the red is still available though; heard there's lavender, pale gold out in some stores, you may want to call and ask to be on the waitlist. GL.


----------



## theheadelite

Can someone tell me the name of this Chanel duffel bag as well as the price ? ... Thanks in advance


----------



## jenniferlr

Can anyone help me with this one?  Thanks!


----------



## sophiac

double post


----------



## sophiac

Hi

can anyone identify this? is this a wallet? any ideas whats the inside like? and is the material patent?





thanks!


----------



## SammieXo

is this real? Thank u very much!


----------



## thegraceful1

SammieXo said:
			
		

> is this real? Thank u very much!



All authentication questions should be posted on "the authenticated this" thread.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hello!
Can someone please help me identify this little purse.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Buttlet B

sophiac said:


> Hi
> 
> can anyone identify this? is this a wallet? any ideas whats the inside like? and is the material patent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


The is " Boy Chanel" clutch. In the back of the clutch have a strip to put your hand thought it.


----------



## Buttlet B

rebeccalouise said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please help me identify this little purse.
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is a coins purse with a key ring attached!


----------



## Buttlet B

desireekong said:


> I need help!!!!
> 
> Anyone know the name or style number of this chain bag and where I can find it?
> 
> 
> Really love this bag!! Thank you in advance!!!


Chain Me


----------



## sassification

this is series 1, probably from 1989-1991 -> any idea what model this is? what is this type of chain strap called? TIA! *MUACK


----------



## eff

Hi all, I think this is my third time posting this here... I'm about to let this go to consignment and just want to be able to look it up and make sure I'm not being totally ripped off. Can anyone ID this bag, or even ID a similar bag, or guess at what the print might be called? I've looked everywhere online and I can never find anything that looks like it. I bought it at a Chanel boutique in '06. This is my only Chanel ever, so I'm totally lost.


----------



## Rose100

Can someone kindly identify this bag? It is a 13 series. I would love to know the name and collection, and what the retail was. Thank you so much.


----------



## kitfig

Hi all, am a newbie here. Need help identifying this bag for me please~ My brother gets me this for my birthday and I am on cloud 9!  First Chanel handbag! Weee~

Would like to know its name, which season. Thanks! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## cheerleadr007

Does anyone have any info on either of these bags? Ie. what the inside looks like, names of the bags, current prices. Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

cheerleadr007 said:


> Does anyone have any info on either of these bags? Ie. what the inside looks like, names of the bags, current prices. Thank you!



Both are from Spring 2012 collection. Reposting pic from the authentic Chanel finds thread here with info on these bags.


----------



## LadyCupid

adriana89 said:


> Thanx  Do you know when it came out and if it's a seasonal piece or a permanent one?



There will be more coming out this Spring 2012. Here is a picture of what NM ordered.

      Lavender Patent       Rose Fonce Patent       Black Patent       Silver Metallic Lamb       Light Beige Lamb


----------



## Bumaa

Please help me to identify this Chanel



I couldn't find it anywhere on the internet. 

TIA!


----------



## thegraceful1

yodaling1 said:


> Both are from Spring 2012 collection. Reposting pic from the authentic Chanel finds thread here with info on these bags.


 
@ *cheerleadrd007* Pic. 1# correct price is $2600, purchased mine at Bloomingdales.


----------



## cheerleadr007

yodaling1 said:


> Both are from Spring 2012 collection. Reposting pic from the authentic Chanel finds thread here with info on these bags.



Thank you!


----------



## cheerleadr007

thegraceful1 said:


> @ *cheerleadrd007* Pic. 1# correct price is $2600, purchased mine at Bloomingdales.



Thank you! Do you have a pic of what it looks like across the top? Is it a zipper or snap closure? Thank you in advance.


----------



## thegraceful1

cheerleadr007 said:


> Thank you! Do you have a pic of what it looks like across the top? Is it a zipper or snap closure? Thank you in advance.


its snap closure, more pics in the" January purchases thread "


----------



## habanerita

Love your bag. I own the larger drawstring tote. Its the Igloo tote. Colors were black, white and at least the small flap came in light grey. The leather is like a treated lambskin and beautiful in black. Its from 2010, not sure if it was from the Cruise, spring or Fall season. You have an awesome brother, enjoy your bag! 




kitfig said:


> Hi all, am a newbie here. Need help identifying this bag for me please~ My brother gets me this for my birthday and I am on cloud 9!  First Chanel handbag! Weee~
> 
> Would like to know its name, which season. Thanks!
> Thanks!!!


----------



## thoang0705

Is there anything else you can tell me about this bag other than what is listed? Thank you!


----------



## cheerleadr007

Can someone tell me the style number for the In the Mix tote as pictured? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pursedeb

Can anyone help me identify this one? Thanks sooo much!


----------



## kitfig

habanerita said:


> Love your bag. I own the larger drawstring tote. Its the Igloo tote. Colors were black, white and at least the small flap came in light grey. The leather is like a treated lambskin and beautiful in black. Its from 2010, not sure if it was from the Cruise, spring or Fall season. You have an awesome brother, enjoy your bag!



Thanks for your help and now I know it's name!


----------



## LadyCupid

cheerleadr007 said:


> Can someone tell me the style number for the In the Mix tote as pictured? It would be greatly appreciated!



Maybe you could PM Calisnoopy http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-729479.html

She has the same bag. She might be able to help you.


----------



## kakacarmen

Hi, ladies, I am new to chanel but could anyone tell me if this is the classic flap or 2.55 or something else, I am confused!! Thanks!!
https://picasaweb.google.com/105754609224947134401/February32012 picasaweb.google.com/105754609224947134401/February32012


----------



## Rose100

kakacarmen said:


> Hi, ladies, I am new to chanel but could anyone tell me if this is the classic flap or 2.55 or something else, I am confused!! Thanks!!
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105754609224947134401/February32012 picasaweb.google.com/105754609224947134401/February32012


 That is an east-west flap.


----------



## kakacarmen

Rose100 said:


> That is an east-west flap.


Great!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## celeste33

hi all  anybody knows if this http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...ed-calfskin-tote-with-double-handle-1,1,14,34 comes in what other colors and the price? I am looking at something like a GST but can be hand held and this seems to fit the bill but i have too many black bags. TIA!


----------



## katecee94

Hi i was wondering if this Chanel wallet is Authentic?
The link is below ! Thank you xox

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-auth-Ch...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc1c5c7e4#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## ahbocat

Year?  Model?  Many thanks!!


----------



## selinsln

hello ladies, i need help identifying  this bag please
thank you


----------



## thegraceful1

selinsln said:
			
		

> hello ladies, i need help identifying  this bag please
> thank you
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/chanelflapbag255white10.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/chanelflapbag255white10.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/chanelflapbag255white10.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/214/chanelflapbag255white10.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/chanelflapbag255white10.jpg/



Your pictures are tiny,but it looks like a m/l classic flap in caviar leather.


----------



## shellzs65




----------



## shellzs65

Can anyone please tell me the name and style of this chanel bag


----------



## selinsln

thegraceful1 said:


> Your pictures are tiny,but it looks like a m/l classic flap in caviar leather.



thank you.
but it has one flap. that's why i asked.
if i am not wrong,i know classic flaps have 2 flaps


----------



## sassification

Can someone pls help me identify this? Thanks  muchie!


----------



## knock

Hi, I am not a Chanel expert, can anyone help to identify this Chanel bag. Thanks alot


----------



## Ukrish

Hi ,
Can somebody tell me pls what year is Sharpei collection? http://www.ebay.com/itm/27090438151...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5704wt_1113


Thanks a million!


----------



## thegraceful1

selinsln said:


> thank you.
> but it has one flap. that's why i asked.
> if i am not wrong,i know classic flaps have 2 flaps


yes, do you have the measurements? if it is 12 inches then it will be a jumbo indeed.


----------



## thegraceful1

Ukrish said:


> Hi ,
> Can somebody tell me pls what year is Sharpei collection? http://www.ebay.com/itm/27090438151...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5704wt_1113
> 
> 
> Thanks a million!


You can check here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...t-your-sharpey-sharpei-ligne-here-197601.html


----------



## Ukrish

thegraceful1 said:


> You can check here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...t-your-sharpey-sharpei-ligne-here-197601.html


----------



## ahbocat

Can anyone identify this Chanel  crossbody?  I am new to Chanel and would like to start with a crossbody.  Many thanks!!


----------



## selinsln

thegraceful1 said:


> yes, do you have the measurements? if it is 12 inches then it will be a jumbo indeed.




it is 10.2 inch.


----------



## lofty

Hi, may I know what model is this bag, I got it as a gift last year. Is this model still retailing in the boutiques? Anyone knows how much it costs?


----------



## thegraceful1

selinsln said:


> it is 10.2 inch.


 
m/l is 10 inches with double flap, and jumbo is 12 inches long,maybe you should post it in the "authenticated this thread"


----------



## Diz

Hi!  I saw this purse and immediately wanted it.  Can someone please help me id it?  If it's old, any suggestions on where to get it?

Thanks!


----------



## lallybelle

Chain around Maxi in Taupe/Grey. There is a Chain around Maxi this season but they didn't repeat this color. Ebay/Consignment Shops are your best bet.


----------



## selinsln

thegraceful1 said:


> m/l is 10 inches with double flap, and jumbo is 12 inches long,maybe you should post it in the "authenticated this thread"



i agree with you,thank you very much


----------



## xxPrincessxx

Hello Ladies,

I'm quite new to chanel and i've seen a picture of this bag online and wanted to know if any of you could identify it for me please? The dimensions are 13.5" x 9.5" x 4" so I assume it's some type of jumbo but i really would love to know which model it is. Thanks in advance


----------



## LadyCupid

xxPrincessxx said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm quite new to chanel and i've seen a picture of this bag online and wanted to know if any of you could identify it for me please? The dimensions are 13.5" x 9.5" x 4" so I assume it's some type of jumbo but i really would love to know which model it is. Thanks in advance



Based on the measurement, this is the classic flap in black caviar, maxi size, caviar, gold hardware, double flap.


----------



## LadyCupid

selinsln said:


> hello ladies, i need help identifying  this bag please
> thank you



I wanted to say this is the jumbo caviar single flap but then the orientation of the chain holes are incorrect so I don't know what this is! I don't believe this is the M/L as M/L has double flaps.


----------



## LadyCupid

shellzs65 said:


> Can anyone please tell me the name and style of this chanel bag


 
This is the *Chanel Metallic Iridescent Multicolor Classic Flap Bag. *Calisnoopy has one of this bag. She posted a thread here recently. See post #542
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-37.html


----------



## LadyCupid

celeste33 said:


> hi all  anybody knows if this http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...ed-calfskin-tote-with-double-handle-1,1,14,34 comes in what other colors and the price? I am looking at something like a GST but can be hand held and this seems to fit the bill but i have too many black bags. TIA!



I have seen this in black, red, navy, beige, white and maybe yellow I think.


----------



## shellzs65

yodaling1 said:


> This is the *Chanel Metallic Iridescent Multicolor Classic Flap Bag. *Calisnoopy has one of this bag. She posted a thread here recently. See post #542
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-37.html



Omg thanks you so much I'll check it out....!


----------



## thegraceful1

katecee94 said:


> Hi i was wondering if this Chanel wallet is Authentic?
> The link is below ! Thank you xox
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-auth-Ch...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc1c5c7e4#ht_500wt_1156


 
All authentication questions should be posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


----------



## A leung

Hi, I'm new to Chanel. I bought this bag from London in Jan. would you pls tell me what is the name of this bag?? Thanks.


----------



## ynz

someone please tell me the season/year and color code of this bag?


----------



## baggirl87

A leung said:


> View attachment 1594695
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to Chanel. I bought this bag from London in Jan. would you pls tell me what is the name of this bag?? Thanks.




I believe it's the Chic Quilt flap.


----------



## thegraceful1

ynz said:


> someone please tell me the season/year and color code of this bag?


Is this your photo?, if so, you can check the tag


----------



## ynz

thegraceful1 said:


> Is this your photo?, if so, you can check the tag



removed the tag long b4 when i took it back to canada...:cry:


----------



## dragonfly25

I would love to know the name & price of this bag on Alyson Hannigan please.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-treats-year-old-Satyana-retail-therapy.html


----------



## emh29

What's the name of this bag and the dimensions. Seems like it would be tiny. Also, is this a seasonal item? Thanks!


----------



## zippy14u

Could you identify this bag for me?? This lady is selling it but I need to know if it is authentic.

Thanks


----------



## sassification

Can someone help me with this pls? Is this seasonal? I've nvr seen this Chanel logo before.... Thanks!

It's vintage!


----------



## sassification

Also, this vintage flap- is it chevron ?


----------



## lofty

ANyone know the model of this bag??


----------



## enigmaLV

Hi,

Can somebody please help me identify the name of this bag?
Does it come in smaller size?  Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Any idea about year/style?  Thank you.


----------



## BrittanyLai

Hi dear all,

I'm sure whether can identify Chanel earring? This is the picture Paris Hilton wearing it. Please give some input if you know. I Love it!

Thanks


----------



## Beckymaky

Hi I saw this on the Milan Station website HK.
This is what I am looking for to add to my collection. I don't want anymore black and something more casual that I can use more on a daily basis. 
Is this a real model if so can someone tell me the name and will I be able to get it somewhere.
If not then can someone give me suggestions of Chanel styles that will suit my needs.


----------



## lofty

I need some help here ladies! I am confused with this model. It has the square lock closure, measures W9.4" x H6.1" x D4.7" (which is not the dimensions for 255), and has 2 separate compartments unlike the Reissue. So is this considered Reissue, or a hybrid, or is there a name for this model?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Can anyone please help me ID the year/name/style and color of Blake's Chanel? TIA!


----------



## bluejia

enigmaLV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please help me identify the name of this bag?
> Does it come in smaller size?  Thanks


 

I don't know the name, but there are two difference sizes for this tote.


----------



## bluejia

enigmaLV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please help me identify the name of this bag?
> Does it come in smaller size?  Thanks


 

I am not sure what size you have in the pic, but the smaller size is $3600 and the larger one is $4000.


----------



## dbcelly

Got these both from my Aunt overseas. She thinks its from 70-80s but no hologram stickers in either. 

Both lambskin black with ghw. Left: square-ish purse with long chain. Right: the size of a jumbo or slightly smaller, single flap. Top is quilted but bottom is vertical stripes! The strap is what I don't like about it. It's about 2 inches wide and leather + felty material. 

I'm pretty sure they're both authentic because they're so buttery smooth. I'm surprised that they've both kept the lambskin poofiness too even though there are scratches from wear. 

Any idea what year, or line they're from? Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SurgicalGirl

can someone tell me the name of this bag and if chanel ever made it? I came across it on google. So i would like to search for the authentic one, thank you! http://www.google.com/imgres?q=chan...0&tbnw=203&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


----------



## karenzhuo

_*OFF TOPIC -please always post in correct forum*_


----------



## thegraceful1

SurgicalGirl said:


> can someone tell me the name of this bag and if chanel ever made it? I came across it on google. So i would like to search for the authentic one, thank you! http://www.google.com/imgres?q=chan...0&tbnw=203&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


 
Yes. This is the Large Half Moon flap, I have it, you can see pics. on the Chanel Feb. Purchases Thead, but the one that you posted it is a replica.


----------



## thegraceful1

lofty said:


> I need some help here ladies! I am confused with this model. It has the square lock closure, measures W9.4" x H6.1" x D4.7" (which is not the dimensions for 255), and has 2 separate compartments unlike the Reissue. So is this considered Reissue, or a hybrid, or is there a name for this model?


 
It looks like an accordion reisssue. I have only seen this style in a larger size.


----------



## SurgicalGirl

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> Yes. This is the Large Half Moon flap, I have it, you can see pics. on the Chanel Feb. Purchases Thead, but the one that you posted it is a replica.



I figured it was but I wanted to find the name of the authentic one so I can start searching for it. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## LadyCupid

A leung said:


> View attachment 1594695
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to Chanel. I bought this bag from London in Jan. would you pls tell me what is the name of this bag?? Thanks.



Here is a picture courtesy of Penney from H.


----------



## LadyCupid

emh29 said:


> What's the name of this bag and the dimensions. Seems like it would be tiny. Also, is this a seasonal item? Thanks!



Photo courtesy of Penney from H.


----------



## LadyCupid

enigmaLV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please help me identify the name of this bag?
> Does it come in smaller size?  Thanks



You can email damianoto@hotmail.com and ask him. I believe this comes in a larger size not sure about smaller though. He works for Saks so he can give you all the info if you are interested.


----------



## kakacarmen

Hi, I bought this Chanel from Harrods in around 2005-6, does anyone know the name of it? Thank you!
https://picasaweb.google.com/105754...key=Gv1sRgCPnIob6XuqjexwE#5709338429052114626


----------



## jennyx0

Does anyone know what size this reissue is in? Thank you!!


----------



## bawahpin

I bought this at Neiman's in the Spring of 2009 and need to sell it. I love it, but lost my job. Can someone please help me with the official name of this bag? It's black lambskin, and I seem to remember it was something like the Jumbo or Maxi flap.  I have all the original receipts, identity card, etc. and the box but none contain its name. Also, any thoughts on where best to sell? Ebay? Etsy? It's hard enough to send this bag away, and I want the smoothest transaction possible.  Thanks in advance for any help.  Sandy


----------



## LadyCupid

This should be the 2009 Maxi in Soft Caviar. Looks similar to this. http://www.katsluxury.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=154&products_id=1172


----------



## lallybelle

It is an 09 Maxi, but it is Lambskin.


----------



## emh29

Thanks yodaling!



yodaling1 said:


> Photo courtesy of Penney from H.


----------



## LadyCupid

jennyx0 said:


> Does anyone know what size this reissue is in? Thank you!!




The title of the video mentioned it is "large" so it is the large/227.


----------



## jennyx0

yodaling1 said:


> The title of the video mentioned it is "large" so it is the large/227.



Oh. Haha. Durr. :shame: Thanks!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear Lovely Experts,
Hubby bought this Chanel brand new for me to celebrate our aniversary a few years back. I don't know the style, colour or which collection it is from. I am also very curious as how much this bag would be. I know that this a a big single flap bag. Please help ID this gorgeous beauty. I have taken pics with and without flash, if you need more pics pleae let me know. Thank you so much


----------



## Deelish79

Can anyone I.D. this Chanel sandals??  thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

Mad about Bags said:


> Dear Lovely Experts,
> Hubby bought this Chanel brand new for me to celebrate our aniversary a few years back. I don't know the style, colour or which collection it is from. I am also very curious as how much this bag would be. I know that this a a big single flap bag. Please help ID this gorgeous beauty. I have taken pics with and without flash, if you need more pics pleae let me know. Thank you so much



You have yourself a beautiful red lambskin chevron maxi


----------



## Mad about Bags

Thank you. So is it from 2010 Collection? I got it from hubby around August 1010. 



NYCavalier said:


> You have yourself a beautiful red lambskin chevron maxi


----------



## lallybelle

Yes it's from 10P.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Thank you lally.


----------



## schadenfreude

Everyone, what is this unusual clutch? I'm going to cross-post in "Authenticate this Chanel", FYI.
Here is its original link from the local consignment shop:
http://www.mysisterscloset.com/shop/Chanel-Grey-Snakeskin-Clutch/


----------



## thegraceful1

schadenfreude said:


> Everyone, what is this unusual clutch? I'm going to cross-post in "Authenticate this Chanel", FYI.
> Here is its original link from the local consignment shop:
> http://www.mysisterscloset.com/shop/Chanel-Grey-Snakeskin-Clutch/


 
per tag is from 2003 Fall season, before posting it on "the authenticate this "thread have the seller post or email you a picture of the hologram sticker too.


----------



## nano

Hi girls, Anybody know the model Ashley Tisdale carrying? The caption saids it's GST but some of you say not...

http://www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/489284/ashley-tisdale-and-chanel-gst-gallery.jpg


----------



## KathN

Hi there,

Can someone help identify this exact Chanel Mini please? There seem to be so many version out there and if is quite confusing sometimes. My friend is going to Europe soon, and he is a guy, so it would be great to be able to give him an exact model number ,


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello can you please tell me how I can add pics?What is the http?:/


----------



## ln88

Does anyone know what the name of this flap is called? 

http://www.malleries.com/images/199_shop_images/39476-iID%7B1305255103%7D.jpg

I took this photo off the malleries website - I have seen a few of these floating around *bay but have no idea what the name is. All I know is that it's GORGEOUS and hopefully somebody knows the name so I can search for it more aggressively


----------



## stephani3

Hi there, 

I've had my vintage Chanel that was passed down through the family, authenticated here on the purse forum but I am unsure about any other information about it. I would be really grateful if anybody could help me out! 

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8394/photozhx.jpg

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/9968/photo2ffa.jpg

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2824/photo31a.jpg

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/5871/photo21q.jpg

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/6636/photo4af.jpg


----------



## music347

Hi does anyone know which collection is it from and its price please? thank you!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

stephani3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've had my vintage Chanel that was passed down through the family, authenticated here on the purse forum but I am unsure about any other information about it. I would be really grateful if anybody could help me out!
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8394/photozhx.jpg
> 
> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/9968/photo2ffa.jpg
> 
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2824/photo31a.jpg
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/5871/photo21q.jpg
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/6636/photo4af.jpg



Looks like a vintage camera case.


----------



## LadyCupid

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Hello can you please tell me how I can add pics?What is the http?:/



Click post reply on the bottom of the page, and you will see a "paperclip" icon at the popout window. Click on that and attach you jpg files. Or you can upload your photos to photobucket.com and paste the img extension here directly.


----------



## LadyCupid

music347 said:


> Hi does anyone know which collection is it from and its price please? thank you!!!



See post #1232 http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-83.html

This is the Vertical quilt in the larger size for $3200 from 11P. You can try to email SA with this picture if you are looking for it. Comes in smaller size too.


----------



## music347

Oh thank you! Do you know the code for this bag??




yodaling1 said:


> See post #1232 http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-83.html
> 
> This is the Vertical quilt in the larger size for $3200 from 11P. You can try to email SA with this picture if you are looking for it. Comes in smaller size too.


----------



## LadyCupid

music347 said:


> Oh thank you! Do you know the code for this bag??



Unfortunately I don't. But if you scroll up a little bit there is the code there for the mini version but not for the larger one. Maybe you could use that code and direct the SA to the larger version from there?


----------



## music347

Thanks for the advice! I just found the code for this bag from the other post! it is A68052Y07138  thank you again!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

yodaling1 said:


> Click post reply on the bottom of the page, and you will see a "paperclip" icon at the popout window. Click on that and attach you jpg files. Or you can upload your photos to photobucket.com and paste the img extension here directly.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## stephani3

yodaling1 said:


> Looks like a vintage camera case.



Thankyou! I thought similar but I was unable to find anything online about it. It's 20+ years old so I figured this could play into why.


----------



## jillhillary

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-20579-chanel-copper-quilted-leather-flap-shoulder-bag.aspx

Hi!
What is the name of his bag?
style 05A A29913Y 03884
Thanks


----------



## luvmesumbags

Hi, please help me identify the name of this bag.  Is it vintage Chanel?  Does anyone know the value?  This is from my mother's collection and she bought years ago but doesn't remember when.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## LianaY

luvmesumbags said:
			
		

> Hi, please help me identify the name of this bag.  Is it vintage Chanel?  Does anyone know the value?  This is from my mother's collection and she bought years ago but doesn't remember when.  Thank you for your help.



Wow, I love this one!


----------



## LadyAK

Can someone tell me how post pics from cellphone...I just got my vintage bag today. It was listed as 3way chain shoulder clutch and I want to know if that's official name.


----------



## rei35

courtesy of *roxsand *

Does anyone know the code and price of this purse? Thank you


----------



## LaRochelle

What year is this bag? What collection/year, approximately? Thanks!!!


----------



## Sally90

LaRochelle said:


> What year is this bag? What collection/year, approximately? Thanks!!!


It looks like a vintage WOC to me but I'm not sure.


----------



## LadyAK

?? Help...


----------



## emmzk

Myrkur said:


> The bag she is wearing.


did anyone reply to you about this bag? i think i see one on ebay and i like it, but i would like to know too because it looks like the 2.55 but it's not. thanks
p.s do you have it? is it small?


----------



## LadyCupid

LaRochelle said:


> What year is this bag? What collection/year, approximately? Thanks!!!



http://www.yoogiscloset.com/t-dateauthcodes.aspx
Check here for year of bag with the serial you got.


----------



## ucladucky

Hello..could anyone please identify this style and approximate retail price? Vertical mademoiselle lock?

Thanks!


----------



## LadyAK

what is the name of this bag?? 
im lookin for it


----------



## shuzbabe

LadyAK said:
			
		

> what is the name of this bag??
> im lookin for it



Modern chain tote


----------



## LadyAK

shuzbabe said:
			
		

> Modern chain tote



Thanks


----------



## naima_melita

rei35 said:


> courtesy of *roxsand *
> 
> Does anyone know the code and price of this purse? Thank you



Anyone? also looking for the name/price of this stunner!


----------



## Lvoerforever

I HAVE BEEN DYING FOR THIS. Whats the name and is it still in stock?


----------



## imkirsti

Hello, does anyone know the code for this e/w caviar hybrid from a few year's back please?  I'm looking for it in brown though.  (Picture by Maxter)  TIA!


----------



## shuzbabe

naima_melita said:
			
		

> Anyone? also looking for the name/price of this stunner!



It might be the chain around hobo from12c was priced at $3300. Not sure if it's available now or if the price has increased.


----------



## shuzbabe

Lvoerforever said:
			
		

> I HAVE BEEN DYING FOR THIS. Whats the name and is it still in stock?



I found this from another post, you can contact Penney@Hirshleifers.com to order.


----------



## rei35

Does anyone know the code and PRICE of this bag? Thank you

stat.ameba.jp/user_images/20120226/14/linux1027/27/96/j/o0319048011817383368.jpg


----------



## rei35

http://ameblo.jp/linux1027/entry-11176025986.html

It's REALLY CUTE!!!


----------



## horibe

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  I remember seeing it several years ago...thanks!


----------



## misscc

dont know


----------



## horibe

rei35 said:


> courtesy of *roxsand *
> 
> Does anyone know the code and price of this purse? Thank you



Not sure about the code but I think this one runs about $2800


----------



## mscitylights

I got it as a hand me down a while back and would like to identify it.







Sorry bad lighting+bad camera doesn't make for the best picture (especially the silver cc's that make up the larger CC.. they are all the same color but the light hit some of them). The back of it has the same white stitching.


----------



## piaboal

Would like to know what year this purse was made: http://www.edition01.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=137


----------



## Xuelin

Hi can you please help to identify these 2 vintage Chanels? They look authentic to me except i have some doubts on the screws on the backplate: Shouldn't vintage Chanel all have flat head screws ? Any idea? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4600c2a1ad


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...154?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d328da8f2


----------



## Issis

Could someone help with this one please?

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/does-this-really-exist-725985.html#post21191522

TIA!


----------



## dreamerdreamer

Hey i need to know
I saw someone today carrying a chanel bag and it was so nice
cant find what model it is

IT IS A NUDE COLOUR ABOUT 11 INCHES AND 

THE CC CROSS(dont know what its called) is HALF SILVER AND HALF GOLD
the rest of the hardware is gold
and the CC logo is flat type not the curvy one

apology for not knowing all the correct chanel term
Im not a big chanel fan merely because if the price
but that bag was so nice i wanted to browse through a picture if it

TIA!


----------



## janaday

Hi All,
Does anyone know when this navy blue mini flap is from? I am obsessed with it but can't seem to find it anywhere 

Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

janaday said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone know when this navy blue mini flap is from? I am obsessed with it but can't seem to find it anywhere
> 
> Thanks!



12C A65055 mini flap for $1900. I don't know if you still can locate one but you could try Saks locator.


----------



## LadyCupid

dreamerdreamer said:


> Hey i need to know
> I saw someone today carrying a chanel bag and it was so nice
> cant find what model it is
> 
> IT IS A NUDE COLOUR ABOUT 11 INCHES AND
> 
> THE CC CROSS(dont know what its called) is HALF SILVER AND HALF GOLD
> the rest of the hardware is gold
> and the CC logo is flat type not the curvy one
> 
> apology for not knowing all the correct chanel term
> Im not a big chanel fan merely because if the price
> but that bag was so nice i wanted to browse through a picture if it
> 
> TIA!



I think you are talking about the Limited Edition Paris two tone flap like this one. 
http://deluxemall.com/chanel/33395-black-lambskin-limited-edition-paris-flap-2-tone-cc-hardware.html


----------



## LadyCupid

dreamerdreamer said:


> Hey i need to know
> I saw someone today carrying a chanel bag and it was so nice
> cant find what model it is
> 
> IT IS A NUDE COLOUR ABOUT 11 INCHES AND
> 
> THE CC CROSS(dont know what its called) is HALF SILVER AND HALF GOLD
> the rest of the hardware is gold
> and the CC logo is flat type not the curvy one
> 
> apology for not knowing all the correct chanel term
> Im not a big chanel fan merely because if the price
> but that bag was so nice i wanted to browse through a picture if it
> 
> TIA!



Here is one in black with gold hardware. 
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-limited-ed-paris-model-mini-flap-bag-i-44113-s-2640.html


----------



## melaniejade

pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/hilary-duff-chanel-purse.jpg

I LOVE Hilary Duff and her sophisticated style. 

I've decided I want a flap (preferably in Caviar).

Can anyone tell me the style of this bag (ie size), what the leather type is and whether it would be a double flap? It does my head in that all are not double flats (which is what I thought was a standard feature).

Can anyone also clear up for me what the interior colour of classic flaps ought to be? I have yet to go to a Chanel store (trying to do some homework) however was browsing through some on ebay / TPF. Some have burgundy interior and some have black? Are the black one cheap knock offs?

Also, seeing as I ilive in Australia, are there any reputable sellers online in the US as the aussie dollar is doing awesomely against the US again?

Love xx


----------



## syirin

Need help identify the type of leather used. My friend asked her cousin to buy on her behalf in
Ontario. Here's the picture. She wants to know the type of leather as it is grainy, shiny and yet feels quite plasticky (her own words). 

Thanks for your help&#1611;!


----------



## upawn

Hello! I would like to ask for your help on this particular bag. I know it is a genuine one but I'm not sure of the style. It's a Chanel Calfskin with white trims but I'm clueless to what the exact model is. I'd really appreciate a reply. 







Thanks so much!


----------



## syirin

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> Here is one in black with gold hardware.
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-limited-ed-paris-model-mini-flap-bag-i-44113-s-2640.html



Hi, referring to your post above, would you say this vintage medium double flap is also the Limited Edition Paris model? I just bought it on eBay. 

Thanks! 




Syirin


----------



## upawn

Hello! I would like to ask for your help on this particular bag. I know it is a genuine one but I'm not sure of the style. It's a Chanel Calfskin with white trims but I'm clueless to what the exact model is. I'd really appreciate a reply. 



Thanks so much!


----------



## missychar

Hi there. 

Can someone please help me identify these pair of shoes from Chanel?? I really really NEED to have it. Thanks =)


----------



## sherryluo

Anyone which collection or name it is? think it's a vintage


----------



## MccHmom

I saw this bag on the other thread but couldn't find the correct style name, color & price, please help!


----------



## shuzbabe

cynthiaw112 said:
			
		

> I saw this bag on the other thread but couldn't find the correct style name, color & price, please help!



Photo courtesy of yodaling1

Chic Quilt flap in 12p red with GHW $2700


----------



## LadyCupid

cynthiaw112 said:


> I saw this bag on the other thread but couldn't find the correct style name, color & price, please help!



This belongs to one of the chic quilt collection. You could email the original SA with this photo and ask them to get the style number for you. This looks alot more like Fuchsia with GHW than red with GHW to me. I will try to find style number for you but so far those listed are not exactly this one but from the same collection.


----------



## EndlessBagLove

cynthiaw112 said:
			
		

> I saw this bag on the other thread but couldn't find the correct style name, color & price, please help!



I've done a reveal on the exact color and hardware combo but one size smaller. You can find the code below for my one. I believe the bag you want will have a very close style code with last digit different from mine. GL! 
















And yes it's true red!


----------



## MccHmom

thanks everyone for your help! I will email the SA to find out more!


----------



## rollergirl

EndlessBagLove said:


> I've done a reveal on the exact color and hardware combo but one size smaller. You can find the code below for my one. I believe the bag you want will have a very close style code with last digit different from mine. GL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it's true red!




I almost bought a much bigger hobo style bag in this same red combination, but I really wanted a little smaller bag.  In this fabrication, the red is stunning, gorgeous and really a deep, red.  I may go back in search.  your bag is beautiful.


----------



## tashy_y

Hi all,

Pls help to check if the bag is auth.?  Thanks !!

Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b21028212


----------



## LadyCupid

syirin said:


> Hi, referring to your post above, would you say this vintage medium double flap is also the Limited Edition Paris model? I just bought it on eBay.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1629055
> 
> 
> Syirin



I am not sure about this but it may well be. I have never came across this one at all. Do you know which year is this bag? It is a very interesting bag.


----------



## LadyCupid

tashy_y said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pls help to check if the bag is auth.?  Thanks !!
> 
> Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b21028212



You will need to repost this at the Authentication thread. Please read page 1 to see required format before posting.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-731359.html


----------



## LadyCupid

melaniejade said:


> pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/hilary-duff-chanel-purse.jpg
> 
> I LOVE Hilary Duff and her sophisticated style.
> 
> I've decided I want a flap (preferably in Caviar).
> 
> Can anyone tell me the style of this bag (ie size), what the leather type is and whether it would be a double flap? It does my head in that all are not double flats (which is what I thought was a standard feature).
> 
> Can anyone also clear up for me what the interior colour of classic flaps ought to be? I have yet to go to a Chanel store (trying to do some homework) however was browsing through some on ebay / TPF. Some have burgundy interior and some have black? Are the black one cheap knock offs?
> 
> Also, seeing as I ilive in Australia, are there any reputable sellers online in the US as the aussie dollar is doing awesomely against the US again?
> 
> Love xx



I can't really tell the leather of the bag Hillary Duff is carrying but it looks like the single flap jumbo with silver hardware. You can no longer find single flap at retail boutique anymore. They stop producing single flap. 

The newer classic flaps in black have burgundy interior lining now. Before this, they were mostly black interior lining I believe. 

Malleries.com and yoogiscloset.com are some reputable resellers in US but make sure to get ALL items authenticated before buying as a precaution. Check out this thread for more list. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html


----------



## Missrocks

Can someone please tell me the name and price of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Xuelin

Dears can you please help me to identify this bag? It looks good to me however since the serial number is not readable I am not sure. Thank a million!

http://www.use.com/d5005d4017b1c720ad18?p=17#photo=1


----------



## LadyCupid

Missrocks said:


> Can someone please tell me the name and price of this bag? Thank you!



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-87.html

Post 1304. Not sure if the price of this went up though. SA called it "Be CC quilted tote"
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...ed-calfskin-tote-with-double-handle-1,1,14,34


----------



## LadyCupid

Xuelin said:


> Dears can you please help me to identify this bag? It looks good to me however since the serial number is not readable I am not sure. Thank a million!
> 
> http://www.use.com/d5005d4017b1c720ad18?p=17#photo=1



If you are trying to get this authenticated, you should repost at the authentication thread instead.


----------



## syirin

yodaling1 said:


> I am not sure about this but it may well be. I have never came across this one at all. Do you know which year is this bag? It is a very interesting bag.



The serial number is 3045580 so between 1994-1996? I had it authenticated here prior to purchasing.


----------



## sherryluo

A CHANEL VINTAGE
Any one know the name or year?


----------



## LadyCupid

syirin said:


> Need help identify the type of leather used. My friend asked her cousin to buy on her behalf in
> Ontario. Here's the picture. She wants to know the type of leather as it is grainy, shiny and yet feels quite plasticky (her own words).
> 
> Thanks for your help&#1611;!
> 
> View attachment 1628932



This texture looks very similar to one WOC I saw on ebay. Go to this link for reference. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Quil...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6bde9212

It says "Treated calfskin".


----------



## syirin

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> This texture looks very similar to one WOC I saw on ebay. Go to this link for reference.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Quilted-Treated-Black-Metallic-Calfkskin-Leather-WOC-w-SHW-/130658767378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6bde9212
> 
> It says "Treated calfskin".



Wonderful! Thanks for helping, my friend said it is the same as her bag. 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## katthoss

please help identify this bag  thanks ladies!


----------



## lovekoobabags

Hi I was wondering what style this may be ... Bordeaux caviar gold hardware quilted tote ... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140719620851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Thanks !!


----------



## Zookzik

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-gla...lder-tote-i-60087-s-332.html?images=true#img6

How is this bag?


----------



## thegraceful1

Zookzik said:


> http://www.malleries.com/chanel-gla...lder-tote-i-60087-s-332.html?images=true#img6
> 
> How is this bag?


How old? is that your question?, if so is from 2010-2011


----------



## thegraceful1

lovekoobabags said:


> Hi I was wondering what style this may be ... Bordeaux caviar gold hardware quilted tote ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140719620851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks !!


This is from early 2000's and is just a tote, no specific name.


----------



## Zookzik

thegraceful1 said:


> How old? is that your question?, if so is from 2010-2011



Thank you. Is the price okay to purchase? There are several online but the price are close to $3,000.

Thanks again.


----------



## ynz

can someone tell me the size the name of this bag and what is the current price

thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

Zookzik said:
			
		

> Thank you. Is the price okay to purchase? There are several online but the price are close to $3,000.
> 
> Thanks again.



Price is good for the one that you posted, it retailed new around that price, but is no longer available.


----------



## yumie_le

Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this bag? Name and price? Any info would be great! TIA!!!


----------



## desireekong

Does anyone know the code and price of this WOC? Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## Zookzik

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> Price is good for the one that you posted, it retailed new around that price, but is no longer available.



Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## Zookzik

What is the name of this tote?

Thanks!


----------



## spent it all

Hello-

Can someone help me to identify this green velvet bag and how much it costs please?









Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

Zookzik said:


> View attachment 1639936
> 
> 
> What is the name of this tote?
> 
> Thanks!



reissue tote available in small for $3500 or larger size for $4000.


----------



## LadyCupid

ynz said:


> can someone tell me the size the name of this bag and what is the current price
> 
> thanks



This should be the reissue clutch. I don't think this is being sold anymore so I don't know what is the current pricing. Size can be found from the bay or other consignment stores. I saw this being listed recently.

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-metallic-turquoise-reissue-flap-bag-i-57945-s-2640.html


----------



## LadyCupid

desireekong said:


> Does anyone know the code and price of this WOC? Any info will be appreciated!



Goatskin Crystal CC Wallet on a Chain $1700 

See post #1215. Sorry pics are not there. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-81.html


----------



## LadyCupid

yumie_le said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this bag? Name and price? Any info would be great! TIA!!!



This is the timeless CC flap that is from current season. It comes in few sizes but I have only seen the small flap here in USA. Here is a picture of the small flap.


----------



## agnali

Hello,
I need your help, I'd like to buy this chanel bag but the seller doesn't have the receipt. Do you know the year of the bag? the price it was sold?

http://vdc-img-0.ig1-cdn.com/img/produit/big/284157-1.jpg

http://vdc-img-1.ig1-cdn.com/img/produit/big_alt/284157-2.jpg


----------



## Zookzik

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> reissue tote available in small for $3500 or larger size for $4000.



Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

agnali said:


> Hello,
> I need your help, I'd like to buy this chanel bag but the seller doesn't have the receipt. Do you know the year of the bag? the price it was sold?
> 
> http://vdc-img-0.ig1-cdn.com/img/produit/big/284157-1.jpg
> 
> http://vdc-img-1.ig1-cdn.com/img/produit/big_alt/284157-2.jpg



Based on the hologram, this is a 2005-2006 bag. Not sure of pricing.

See post #5
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/please-post-your-tweed-chanel-items-here-542207.html
Maybe you could PM this PF and see if she knows the pricing.


----------



## Zookzik

Zookzik said:
			
		

> Thanks!








This bag that I had mentioned to you. Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

Zookzik said:


> View attachment 1641258
> 
> 
> This bag that I had mentioned to you. Thanks!



I believe this is the flap clutch with single chain in light pink lambskin with rose gold hardware from current season 12P. It should be trickling into stores soon. It is $2600. You can put your name down at any Neiman Marcus to waitlist for this.


----------



## Zookzik

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> I believe this is the flap clutch with single chain in light pink lambskin with rose gold hardware from current season 12P. It should be trickling into stores soon. It is $2600. You can put your name down at any Neiman Marcus to waitlist for this.



Great! Thank youuuuu!


----------



## Zookzik

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> I believe this is the flap clutch with single chain in light pink lambskin with rose gold hardware from current season 12P. It should be trickling into stores soon. It is $2600. You can put your name down at any Neiman Marcus to waitlist for this.








How about this bag? Name&sale price. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bagbug

Love the small black and white


----------



## Andrea N

Just bought my first Chanel bag in Hong Kong on Tuesday and was hoping you experts could let me know the actual name. I'd really appreciate your help!


----------



## LadyCupid

Zookzik said:


> View attachment 1641625
> 
> 
> How about this bag? Name&sale price. Thanks in advance!



I think this is called "perfect edge". See Fall 2012 hirshleifer's order list for price. Small flap will be $3300 and medium is $3700.


----------



## thegraceful1

Andrea N said:


> Just bought my first Chanel bag in Hong Kong on Tuesday and was hoping you experts could let me know the actual name. I'd really appreciate your help!


 
Is called The Boy, more pics. here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-boy-chanel-club-733047.html


----------



## LadyCupid

Andrea N said:


> Just bought my first Chanel bag in Hong Kong on Tuesday and was hoping you experts could let me know the actual name. I'd really appreciate your help!



This should be "boy flap"

See post #1660
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-no-chatting-407729-111.html#post21218009


----------



## thegraceful1

sherryluo said:


> A CHANEL VINTAGE
> Any one know the name or year?


Chanel didnt had names for their vintage bags, in order to know the year that is was made, check the hologram sticker (serial numbers).


----------



## desireekong

yodaling1 said:


> Goatskin Crystal CC Wallet on a Chain $1700
> 
> See post #1215. Sorry pics are not there.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-81.html



Thank you soooo much!


----------



## sherryluo

thegraceful1 said:


> Chanel didnt had names for their vintage bags, in order to know the year that is was made, check the hologram sticker (serial numbers).




how can i read the hologram?


----------



## thegraceful1

sherryluo said:


> how can i read the hologram?


  Here's a list of hologram series = year

8-digits----
_
_12XXXXXX series - 2008- 2009
11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006

_7-digits--_

9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988


----------



## agnali

*I need you help* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			   			I'm about to buy this Chanel bag. The seller doesn't hace the receipt  but I trust her about hte authenticity. The problem is she doesn't know  the year of the bag ( she said acoording to the hologram it should be  2010) and doesn't remember the price it was sold.

http://vdc-img-0.ig1-cdn.com/img/pro...g/284157-1.jpg

http://vdc-img-1.ig1-cdn.com/img/pro...t/284157-2.jpg

Thank you for your help

She sells it for 1100 euros, what do you think? good price or not?

thanks to what is explained above the hologram means it's 2005/2006 so don't you think it's expenseive for a 7-year-old bag?


----------



## RoseC22

*Is this authentic?*
Some time ago, I asked for your help about the authenticity of this bag: My Post  #13023 (the thread is closed now)

----------originally Posted by RoseC22 View Post
Hello,

F..... 1) front, back, and side/bottom views of bag
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20

2) CHANEL stamp and MADE IN FRANCE/ITALY stamp. A focused close up photo is required.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20
3) back side of the mademoiselle lock showing the 2 screws. A focused close up photo is required.

4) engraving on the interior zipper head. A focused close up photo is required.
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20

5) engraving on snap button.
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20

6) stitched CC logo
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20

7) hologram sticker. A focused close up photo is required.
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20

8) number side of authenticity, if still available
N/A

Thanks again,
-------------------------------
*I received this answer from 
"peaceonearth"*     #13029
Dear I already authenticated this bag
I am sorry it's not original. 
-------------------------------
But I have found this link and the details of this bag are almost exactly like mine bag, but mine is in perfect conditions...
Do you think the bag in this new link is authentic or not? And mine? What do you think dear experts? Could you be so kind and take some minutes for my pictures?
This is the link that I found:
http://www.vintagedesignerhandbagso...k-leather-chanel-shoulder-bag-x180091331.html

Pictures from my bag:
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/


http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00548.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00550.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00552.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00553.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00565.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00563.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00558.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00557.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00567.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00568.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00569.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00570.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00226.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00224.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00226.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00234.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00232.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00239.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00245.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00244.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00241.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00240.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00231.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00238.jpg

I am sorry to ask again...
Thanks!!​


----------



## LadyCupid

RoseC22 said:


> *Is this authentic?*
> Some time ago, I asked for your help about the authenticity of this bag: My Post  #13023 (the thread is closed now)
> 
> ----------originally Posted by RoseC22 View Post
> Hello,
> 
> F..... 1) front, back, and side/bottom views of bag
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20
> 
> 2) CHANEL stamp and MADE IN FRANCE/ITALY stamp. A focused close up photo is required.
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20
> 3) back side of the mademoiselle lock showing the 2 screws. A focused close up photo is required.
> 
> 4) engraving on the interior zipper head. A focused close up photo is required.
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20
> 
> 5) engraving on snap button.
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20
> 
> 6) stitched CC logo
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20
> 
> 7) hologram sticker. A focused close up photo is required.
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ20
> 
> 8) number side of authenticity, if still available
> N/A
> 
> Thanks again,
> -------------------------------
> *I received this answer from
> "peaceonearth"*     #13029
> Dear I already authenticated this bag
> I am sorry it's not original.
> -------------------------------
> But I have found this link and the details of this bag are almost exactly like mine bag, but mine is in perfect conditions...
> Do you think the bag in this new link is authentic or not? And mine? What do you think dear experts? Could you be so kind and take some minutes for my pictures?
> This is the link that I found:
> http://www.vintagedesignerhandbagso...k-leather-chanel-shoulder-bag-x180091331.html
> 
> Pictures from my bag:
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/
> 
> 
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00548.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00550.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00552.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00553.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00565.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00563.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00558.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00557.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00567.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00568.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00569.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00570.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00226.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00224.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00226.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00234.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00232.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00239.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00245.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00244.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00241.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00240.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00231.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/RoseC22/Chanel/DSC00238.jpg
> 
> I am sorry to ask again...
> Thanks!!​




Please direct all authentication question to the authentic this chanel thread. THis is for identification of a chanel bag. Thank you.​


----------



## sherryluo

thegraceful1 said:


> Here's a list of hologram series = year
> 
> 8-digits----
> _
> _12XXXXXX series - 2008- 2009
> 11XXXXXX series - 2007 to 2008
> 10XXXXXX series - 2005 to 2006
> 
> _7-digits--_
> 
> 9XXXXXX series - 2004 to 2005
> 8XXXXXX series - 2003 to 2004
> 7XXXXXX series - 2002 to 2003
> 6XXXXXX series - 2000 to 2002
> 5XXXXXX series - 1997 to 1999
> 4XXXXXX series - 1996 to 1997
> 3XXXXXX series - 1994 to 1996
> 2XXXXXX series - 1991 to 1994
> 1XXXXXX series - 1989 to 1991
> 0XXXXXX series - 1986 to 1988





awesome!! thanks so much!!


----------



## angelz629

Hi,

Can anyone ID the style and price of Kourtney's yellow Chanel bag?


----------



## G&Smommy

NM had this bag.  It is either called "Ultimate Stitch" or "Ultra Stitch" mini and it actually has a little wallet built in on the back.  Price is $1800.  It is very tiny, though, and hard to wear cross-body unless you are about 5'0" or under.  Good luck!


----------



## queenofshopping

angelz629 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone ID the style and price of Kourtney's yellow Chanel bag?



My SA at nm in northbrook IL sent me pics if this in many colors she has in stock. I posted them on a cross body thread. Anyway, that store has several colors. It's cute bag


----------



## amag520

Kind of looks like one of these two:

Wallet On a Chain Ulitimate Yellow Leather WOC Bag New 2012C
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-Out-Ch...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c63d6c3ec#ht_6277wt_952

Quilted Yellow Lambskin Mini 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...H_Handbags&hash=item4ab5314e7f#ht_5506wt_1185

even if you want it new, I check ebay so i can get more photos if I can't find in on here


----------



## Shadowevil

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> I believe this is the flap clutch with single chain in light pink lambskin with rose gold hardware from current season 12P. It should be trickling into stores soon. It is $2600. You can put your name down at any Neiman Marcus to waitlist for this.



It's nice!!!


----------



## Zookzik

queenofshopping said:
			
		

> My SA at nm in northbrook IL sent me pics if this in many colors she has in stock. I posted them on a cross body thread. Anyway, that store has several colors. It's cute bag



I was trying to find your post. I can't find it. I really like this mini bag. I would love to see more colors. 

Someone posted last year about this bag costs 1,500$ so now 1,800$......


----------



## jason_168*123

KINDLY HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS FLAP:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CH-NEL-FLAP-/260981294416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc3b28550


----------



## Nat

jason_168*123 said:


> KINDLY HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS FLAP:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CH-NEL-FLAP-/260981294416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc3b28550



That's the Luxe Ligne flap. More pictures in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-luxe-ligne-bag-44178.html


----------



## KatieK14

Hi all,

Would this be the right thread to help identify a Chanel scarf?  I bought it from a boutique a few years ago and now want to sell it on eBay, and it'd be good to have some details.

If not, please point me in the right direction 

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowevil

cynthiaw112 said:
			
		

> thanks everyone for your help! I will email the SA to find out more!



Hi! U have the SA email address? Mind to share with me? I would like to ask something with them?


----------



## Shadowevil

Dear all, I would like to know more details of this bag. N where can I get it?


----------



## macaronsandmeetings

Hello ladies/gents!
Just got this as a gift from an Aunt that is cleaning out her closet.
Please help me identify this beauty.
I believe it's Authentic but have never seen this style before.
TIA!


----------



## shells

Hi, I just purchased this bag, style number A66929 Y07352 in "brown" (but it's more beige or taupe, and says taupe on the receipt).  I can't seem to place it by name or collection, any help is greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## jason_168*123

Nat said:


> That's the Luxe Ligne flap. More pictures in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-luxe-ligne-bag-44178.html


 

thanks for the link!!!! very much appreciated!


----------



## ynz

please tell me the year and price and style of these 2 bags thanks!!


----------



## mukaronson

ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e473fa1jw1dr3v8b6pdpj.jpg

Can someone help me to identify this ?
Thank you very much in advance. I would be very appreciate!


----------



## mindthegap

Hi!
Does anyone know if Chanel ever made a wallet looking like this http://www.designerhandbagsoutlet-us...er-p-6630.html ?
If so, what is it called?
I am not asking for the authenicity of the one on the website,
but if there does in fact exist a real one looking like this.
I can only seem to find fakes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vhdos

This piece was listed as "vintage clutch" and I was wondering if anyone had any info on it:


It's small (roughly 6.5"L x 3.5"W x 2.75" deep).  The shape reminds me of a make-up pouch, but the fancy, tassle zipper pull is more like a small clutch.


----------



## hbun

ynz said:


> please tell me the year and price and style of these 2 bags thanks!!



The second bag is from the Paris-Moscou collection released in summer 2009. I believe the price was $ 2900 ? and it was called the Red Square flap made of black lambskin (because of the Kremlin rooftops on the flap). Style A47048 Y02419 94305. Refer to this post for sbelle who purchased it in May 2009 (I'm not good at links so hope it works) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/red-square-flap-is-here-463225.html?highlight=+red+square
I loved that collection - it just came and went so quickly.


----------



## LadyCupid

KatieK14 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would this be the right thread to help identify a Chanel scarf?  I bought it from a boutique a few years ago and now want to sell it on eBay, and it'd be good to have some details.
> 
> If not, please point me in the right direction
> 
> Thanks!


I believe you can post here. 



Shadowevil said:


> View attachment 1645166
> 
> 
> Dear all, I would like to know more details of this bag. N where can I get it?



Only boutique ordered this. I believe you might still be able to find this. It is the black lambskin with black hardware classic flap.


----------



## LadyCupid

ynz said:


> please tell me the year and price and style of these 2 bags thanks!!



First one:
On the Road Giant XL Flap Bag should be from 2010. Found a few on malleries.
http://www.malleries.com/chanel-black-on-the-road-giant-xl-quilted-flap-bag-i-62157-s-340.html

Second one:
2008/2009
Paris-Moscou line
http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/2009/05/chanel-paris-moscou-200809.html


----------



## LadyCupid

mukaronson said:


> ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e473fa1jw1dr3v8b6pdpj.jpg
> 
> Can someone help me to identify this ?
> Thank you very much in advance. I would be very appreciate!



Can't really tell from the side of the bag.


----------



## LadyCupid

sophiatvo said:


> Hello ladies/gents!
> Just got this as a gift from an Aunt that is cleaning out her closet.
> Please help me identify this beauty.
> I believe it's Authentic but have never seen this style before.
> TIA!



Quilted Ultimate Soft Flap Bag
http://www.malleries.com/chanel-black-lambskin-quilted-ultimate-soft-flap-bag-i-62160-s-340.html


----------



## ynz

hbun said:


> The second bag is from the Paris-Moscou collection released in summer 2009. I believe the price was $ 2900 ? and it was called the Red Square flap made of black lambskin (because of the Kremlin rooftops on the flap). Style A47048 Y02419 94305. Refer to this post for sbelle who purchased it in May 2009 (I'm not good at links so hope it works) http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/red-square-flap-is-here-463225.html?highlight=+red+square
> I loved that collection - it just came and went so quickly.



thanks&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## ynz

yodaling1 said:


> First one:
> On the Road Giant XL Flap Bag should be from 2010. Found a few on malleries.
> http://www.malleries.com/chanel-black-on-the-road-giant-xl-quilted-flap-bag-i-62157-s-340.html
> 
> Second one:
> 2008/2009
> Paris-Moscou line
> http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/2009/05/chanel-paris-moscou-200809.html



thanks&#65281;


----------



## s2kgurl

Could someone please tell me what size Chanel bag Khloe is wearing? Is it a Jumbo or Maxi perhaps? 

Also, are these these same bags? I believe they are different right? 









































Thanks ladies!


----------



## momo721

s2kgurl said:
			
		

> Could someone please tell me what size Chanel bag Khloe is wearing? Is it a Jumbo or Maxi perhaps?
> 
> Also, are these these same bags? I believe they are different right?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I think it's a maxi.


----------



## Manequinmacaron

it's the maxi, i think.The jumbo is a little boxier


----------



## s2kgurl

Thank you ladies!


----------



## l0vecg

Would anyone know the exact name for this if there is one? 
It's vinyl and made in 96-97 according to the serial #, if i understand correctly.


----------



## Lc4x4

Hello Everyone. My trip to Hong Kong is in less than a month. Will be buying Chanel there because I didn't want to buy one when the brutal price increase hits again. I found some bags that are not in the worldwide prices. But before I want to find out their price, I want to know their style and name first. Would anyone care to help?:cry::cry:
















And do they come in other sizes? I really want a chanel without passing my budget of $2900.00 USD


----------



## bellapurse

Hi LC,
#1 is Timeless CC tote
#3 is In Business North South- there is a picture in the In Business section (a gorgeous red)
I loved those 2 styles but only tried #1.  I end up buying something else.  Make sure you try them because it can be heavy to carry.
I checked back in December and they were around $2900.


----------



## bellapurse

I meant to say In Business tote.  The one in the post is black but I saw it in red.


----------



## xangelofursx

Hey Guys,
My boyfriend bought this for me and I wanted to see if someone could identify it for me?

This is it
Thanks ahead!


----------



## shuzbabe

Does anyone know the name of the two totes in the back of this photo? How about pricing? does it come in other color, sizes, leather? 

(photo credit: annmac)


----------



## jsmile

Please identify this Chanel Bag (year, name, etc.). I have attached three pictures.

Thanks!

dl.dropbox.com/u/19968933/CameraZOOM-20120324171200065.jpg

dl.dropbox.com/u/19968933/CameraZOOM-20120324171209537.jpg

dl.dropbox.com/u/19968933/CameraZOOM-20120324171228534.jpg


----------



## jacklightning

Hi, I had acquired these toilettes of Chanel No 5&19&22; are these authentic? I have the pictures below. Thanks in Advance, Michelle


----------



## cocosapphire

Lc4x4 said:


> Hello Everyone. My trip to Hong Kong is in less than a month. Will be buying Chanel there because I didn't want to buy one when the brutal price increase hits again. I found some bags that are not in the worldwide prices. But before I want to find out their price, I want to know their style and name first. Would anyone care to help?:cry::cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do they come in other sizes? I really want a chanel without passing my budget of $2900.00 USD


 

The name of the 3rd bag pictured in your post above is called Chanel Timeless Tote. I believe the colors available were black, blue and grey.


----------



## ipoel7

Newbie here..

do you know the name of this bag and which season this is from? It's dark read with black stitches

Thank you!!

picasaweb.google.com/ivanadarma/Bag?authkey=Gv1sRgCIKu5LbEx9qGaA#5724739572277648722

picasaweb.google.com/ivanadarma/Bag?authkey=Gv1sRgCIKu5LbEx9qGaA#5724740242295761618


----------



## Gurzzy

Hi! Does anyone know the style/year of this little crossbody?


----------



## janyx22

Hi Everyone: Please help!

I thought this was a Wallet on Chain, but upon closer inspection and comparison, I don't think it is. The chain is not long enough to go crossbody comfortably. It's perfect if worn on the sholder. There's also no credit card slots nor back pocket nor inside flap zipper. The serial number starts with 444 which, according to my research, means that it was made in 1996 or 1997.

Does anyone know what is the name/cost/history of this bag model?

Click the pictures to see larger images. Let me know if you need more pictures or information to identify this bag.

Thank you so much! PurseForum rocks!
Janice


----------



## Nat

Gurzzy said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the style/year of this little crossbody?



It's vintage and therefore has no name. In this case a serial number is needed to determine the year.


----------



## yeehoong

Hi,

Need help from expert to identify the model i below picture.
TQ


----------



## jpg0150

Could you please tell me what this bag is called (if it exists). It would be from 2003-2004. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dayna0808

Can you help me identify this orange bag. Got it many years ago and have the certification card. Plan to sell it so I need some info, thanks!!


----------



## dayna0808

dayna0808 said:


> Can you help me identify this orange bag. Got it many years ago and have the certification card. Plan to sell it so I need some info, thanks!!


Woops, here is the pic


----------



## dayna0808

dayna0808 said:


> Woops, here is the pic



And another


----------



## jess38288

yeehoong said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help from expert to identify the model i below picture.
> TQ


 
That looks like the small (or mini) flap.  I saw a thread on it with pics here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/spring-2012-mini-aka-small-flap-a69900-2400-a-735341.html


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi all! Can you help me identify gray Kate Hudson carries in Something Borrowed?  I believe it was from Spring 2010.

Thanks !

womenshandbag.com/sites/default/files/images/539KH.jpg


----------



## dayna0808

dayna0808 said:


> And another


Is anyone able to help or is there usually a wait time? Just curious because I have never posted here...thanks


----------



## laurac892

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi all! Can you help me identify gray Kate Hudson carries in Something Borrowed? I believe it was from Spring 2010.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> womenshandbag.com/sites/default/files/images/539KH.jpg


 

A48016
On The Road 
It was 2010 and 2011, i believe it would be very hard to find. I saw it around, but let it slip away


----------



## laurac892

jpg0150 said:


> Could you please tell me what this bag is called (if it exists). It would be from 2003-2004. Thanks in advance!!


 

It might be this bag that was around in 2003 and 2004 called Chain, it had the multi row chain handle and chain lined sides, not on the bottom just the sides. It had a slightly rounded bottom.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

laurac892 said:


> A48016
> On *** Road
> It was 2010 *** 2011, i believe it would be very hard ** find. I saw it around, but let it slip away




Thanks so much!  I NEED one


----------



## Zookzik

Could u please help with bag name and price? Thanks!


----------



## angeldevil888

Just purchased this bag in our local consigment store - could you please identify this for me? 
Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Nat

angeldevil888 said:


> Just purchased this bag in our local consigment store - could you please identify this for me?
> Thanks a bunch!!!



What a great find! I do remember this style, but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called, I'm afraid. Hopefully the name will come to me later.


----------



## angeldevil888

Nat said:


> What a great find! I do remember this style, but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called, I'm afraid. Hopefully the name will come to me later.


 

I hope it will come to you and you will share with me  Any idea what year could this bag be made? And what might be its market price right now? It was my biggest purchase in consigment store along with two chanel dresses - in the past have purchased items just in boutiques 
But this spring there was no bag I really liked for a price I could afford in the chanel boutique of my city... So I decided to splurge in the C.Ss that I had found accidently a few weeks ago


----------



## Nat

angeldevil888 said:


> I hope it will come to you and you will share with me  Any idea what year could this bag be made? And what might be its market price right now? It was my biggest purchase in consigment store along with two chanel dresses - in the past have purchased items just in boutiques
> But this spring there was no bag I really liked for a price I could afford in the chanel boutique of my city... So I decided to splurge in the C.Ss that I had found accidently a few weeks ago



Of course I will let you know. Did it come with an authenticity card and if so, can you post the serial number its reflecting? If not, see if you can find the hologram sticker in the bag, most likely to be found at the bottom of the bag or in a pocket. The serial number gives away which year it was made.

I love the color of this bag, it's perfect for Spring


----------



## angeldevil888

Nat said:


> Of course I will let you know. Did it come with an authenticity card and if so, can you post the serial number its reflecting? If not, see if you can find the hologram sticker in the bag, most likely to be found at the bottom of the bag or in a pocket. The serial number gives away which year it was made.
> 
> I love the color of this bag, it's perfect for Spring


 

Yes, I also love the colour of it 
Well.. No, it did not come with the card... 
But the hologram number says: 10586841


----------



## Nat

angeldevil888 said:


> Yes, I also love the colour of it
> Well.. No, it did not come with the card...
> But the hologram number says: 10586841



No worries about the card, it's a good thing you found the serial number on the hologram sticker. It's from 2005-2006.


----------



## diormcqueenfan

Can someone please identify this scarf, and tell me the retail price?? and does it apear on a runway show and if so, wich one?? 

-THANKS A LOT


----------



## lshcat

Can someone identify this wallet for me? A type of zip pocket wallet ?? Thank you.


----------



## ebombina

Can someone please help me identify this bag. I just bought it recently in Italy and can't understand the fine print on the receipt. Thanks in advance!

Grrrr, having trouble attaching picture from my email inbox.. help please : (


----------



## jsjjss

Hi, can someone help to identify this Chanel? It has the CC interlock like the classic flaps but the chains are like the ones from reissue.


----------



## syirin

jsjjss said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone help to identify this Chanel? It has the CC interlock like the classic flaps but the chains are like the ones from reissue.



If I am not mistaken this style is called the hybrid.  I have seen one in the authentication thread not long ago, but if there are others with more authority on this are welcomed to leave a comment. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## angeldevil888

Here I have my second Chanel bag - a gift from my husband from his trip from Paris ) Received just yesterday after midnight 
May someone advice me the name of it? Thanks@ (if needed I can provide also card / hologram number.


----------



## jsjjss

syirin said:


> If I am not mistaken this style is called the hybrid.  I have seen one in the authentication thread not long ago, but if there are others with more authority on this are welcomed to leave a comment.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I thought it was hybrid and I looked up hybrid on the reference thread, it described the hybrid as the reissue bag with the chains of the classic flaps. I found a code E02973 from a website which sells this and I am guessing that could be the style code.


----------



## dayna0808

Is anyone able to find out information on this bag? I have the serial number if that helps. Thanks again


----------



## plastic-fish

Anyone have any information about the bag Ashlee Simpson is holding?  I have the same bag in a larger size I bought from a reputable reseller in 2005 or 2006.  I never did get any information about it and am curious.  Anyone...?


----------



## jess38288

Zookzik said:


> View attachment 1667012
> 
> 
> Could u please help with bag name and price? Thanks!


 
It's a double lambskin mini cross-body flap.  The style number is A65365Y0148081550.  I was searching for a thread on it on TPF but I couldn't find it again.  I think she had it in black.


----------



## lshcat

angeldevil888 said:


> Here I have my second Chanel bag - a gift from my husband from his trip from Paris ) Received just yesterday after midnight
> May someone advice me the name of it? Thanks@ (if needed I can provide also card / hologram number.



http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fashion-accessories#8-flap-bag-embroidered-with-sequins-1,1,6,36


----------



## ssidin

angeldevil888 said:


> Here I have my second Chanel bag - a gift from my husband from his trip from Paris ) Received just yesterday after midnight
> May someone advice me the name of it? Thanks@ (if needed I can provide also card / hologram number.



This is gorgeous! Lucky you! May I know how much is this bag in Euro?


----------



## angeldevil888

lshcat said:


> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fashion-accessories#8-flap-bag-embroidered-with-sequins-1,1,6,36


 
Oh, thanks!!!  how did i miss it as was checking the site...


----------



## yeehoong

Hi,

Can anymore let me know what model wallet this is?
what is the selling price?


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Can someone tell me what bag this is?


----------



## LadyCupid

LuluBleueNuit said:


> Can someone tell me what bag this is?



Can't really tell from sideways but it looks like a jumbo or maxi classic flap.


----------



## LadyCupid

angeldevil888 said:


> Here I have my second Chanel bag - a gift from my husband from his trip from Paris ) Received just yesterday after midnight
> May someone advice me the name of it? Thanks@ (if needed I can provide also card / hologram number.



Sequin mini flap. See here for style info etc that I borrowed from Penney@hirshleifers.com

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll50/yodaling/8-18.jpg


----------



## LadyCupid

yeehoong said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help from expert to identify the model i below picture.
> TQ



A69900 Mini flap in lavender lambskin for $2400


----------



## diormcqueenfan

Can someone please identify this scarf, and tell me the retail price?? and does it apear on a runway show and if so, wich one?? 

-THANKS A LOT


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

yodaling1 said:


> Can't really tell from sideways but it looks like a jumbo or maxi classic flap.



thanks! I know the pic is bad, it belonged to the girl sitting next to me in the train and I just fell in love with it, but hadn't the courage to ask her about it... I know I don't like it when people do that, even if it's kind of a compliment.


----------



## yeehoong

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> A69900 Mini flap in lavender lambskin for $2400



Thanks a lot yodaling1...


----------



## blu_77

Hi. Please help me identify this bag. If I'm not mistaken it's from 2009.....

Thanks in advance


----------



## blu_77

blu_77 said:


> Hi. Please help me identify this bag. If I'm not mistaken it's from 2009.....
> 
> Thanks in advance



One more photo....


----------



## blu_77

Forgot to add the other pic....


----------



## French75

Hi ladies, 
I need your help to id this bag. I'm new to Chanel and this bag is on hold for me until tonight at a consignment store, I think it's super cute but of course it would be better to know more about it before spending so much money. I made some research but i'm still confused.
I would like to know the exact name (it is called 3 way classic here, but I can't find any other bag with this name on TPF) and most importantly the season (is it a common bag, an old vintage one, a recent bag ?). 
The measurements are : 7.5"W x 5"H x 2.5"D
Thank you so much for your help!! 

Here is the bag :
http://www.resurrectionvintage.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116&products_id=1523


----------



## BessDressed

Can someone identify this Chanel please!! Thanks!


----------



## BillieWinks

Hi everyone,

This is my first post and it's about my first Chanel bag, about which I have no information. Can anyone ID this bag? Or know any details? I'm curious about its name (if any), year, what it originally sold for, etc. Also, is there any way to determine its worth today?

Many thanks!


----------



## remedios03

Can someone please help me identify this Chanel purse. TIA!!!
No: 9283583
Name and Year?


----------



## Dark Ennui

Hi guys, sorry I absolutely cannot find a picture of this bag I saw so I'm hoping someone can identify it based on my description alone.    I saw this bag on a girl walking down the street on the UES in NYC.

1.)  It is a large messenger style / cross body bag that has a smooth base and the closure flap if I remember correctly was quilted.  It reminds me somewhat of the accordion bag in both logo hardware and closure/flap. But it does not have the same shape or the bulk (accordion) that the bottom of the accordion bag has.






2.)  It had a woven chain all around the bag on both the front and back side and there were chains that formed the cross body strap with a small handle/covered part at the top.  It reminds me somewhat of the chain around or modern chain bag.  The shape was sort of square/rectangle-ish like the chain around maxi messenger, not round bottomed like the other chain-around messengers.  And the closure/top was different.





So if you put them together, it would be the bag I saw. lol
A smooth square leather messenger bag with quilted flap and CC logo closure with chains going around it to form a cross body strap that could be converted to shoulder strap.

Any ideas? 

Oh and the bag was not a structured bag.


----------



## beyondbeautiful

Hi everyone! I just purchased this purse for Malleries, I wanted to know what season/year and original price that it was... Here is the link to it... 

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-vintage-half-moon-flap-bag-i-62876-s-165.html

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## beyondbeautiful

P.s, I've searched high and low and I can't find any other pics of that purse on the internet  but I believe it was made any time between 1989 and 1991, I just really want to know the true name of this purse, the season and year it was made and the original price, it would be awesome to know the history of this unique purse. Hope someone can help me. Below is the Malleries link to the purse (I bought it from Malleries). Thanks again everyone 

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-vintage-half-moon-flap-bag-i-62876-s-165.html


----------



## Zookzik

jess38288 said:
			
		

> It's a double lambskin mini cross-body flap.  The style number is A65365Y0148081550.  I was searching for a thread on it on TPF but I couldn't find it again.  I think she had it in black.



Thank u!


----------



## Yasmin87

Hello Ladies,

Has anyone seen the new bags that have the python texture but aren't python. It's a small flap bag. Thanks!


----------



## jelita78

Somebody please tell me whats the name and code of this red flap?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Can someone please post pic, name and color of a bag that I'm so obsessed about. I've been given the code but the SA is really rude so I got. Out of the shop quick smart.

Code is A49275 YO7421 71137?

Much appreciated.


----------



## mummy.carol

Hi experts, need help with this tote.
Can i know which season is this tote from? What leather is this n also the retail price of it?
Thanks a million


----------



## olena

Girls, could you tell me if this bag made of calf or lamb leather?

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-c...ages=true#img2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Molly0

I hope it's OK to ask about a scarf here.  I purchased this scarf online recently (after being authenticated here by our wonderful Chanel authenticators,of course) and was wondering if anyone knows anything about it - the date or really anything at all about it?  I haven't received it yet, so this is the seller pic.  I was atttracted to it because of the pink camelias and the lions.  Anyone?


----------



## bluekit

BessDressed said:


> Can someone identify this Chanel please!! Thanks!


This is the part of the simply CC collection!  There are more pictures of a smaller flap here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/simply-cc-simply-divine-simply-me-726509.html




jelita78 said:


> Somebody please tell me whats the name and code of this red flap?
> 
> View attachment 1679926


I don't have the style code, but this is part of the Chic Quilt collection.



Chanelconvert said:


> Can someone please post pic, name and color of a bag that I'm so obsessed about. I've been given the code but the SA is really rude so I got. Out of the shop quick smart.
> 
> Code is A49275 YO7421 71137?
> 
> Much appreciated.


 
Based on the style code, this is the In Business Camera Bag.  Olivia8786 did a reveal on this. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/instant-reveals-12p-turquoise-735408.html. It looks so pretty on her!!


----------



## mummy.carol

mummy.carol said:


> Hi experts, need help with this tote.
> Can i know which season is this tote from? What leather is this n also the retail price of it?
> Thanks a million



Anyone to help? Thanks


----------



## Aleksa

Hey is anybody know, what the model?


----------



## kfy3srah

Hello!

Could anyone please help to identify this bag? It was given by my mum but it's not really my style so I'm thinking of selling it on ebay. Unfortunately, I don't know anything about the model of this bag to provide a description in my listing. It's actually dark purple in colour although it appears black in the photos. The leather is somewhat crinkled and it's more rectangular than a GST. Any information about this bag is much appreciated! Thank you!






Front










Back





Close-up


----------



## lovechanel920

What's this called? Is it seasonal?


----------



## Sterre

Finally posting at the right place i hope? Can someone help me with the style of this bag, year and what price it was when it came out...?? I'd really want to buy it, just don't know anything about it!


----------



## islandgirl76

Hey ladies,
If you could tell me what year and style this is? TIA!!


----------



## Lyu

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know the name and year of this chanel messenger bag? 

Couldnt find anything on it myself..

Its supposedly vintage.....

Thanks!


----------



## piglett

could someone please help identify this chanel? 

looks similar to a gst but not quite.... 

if someone could help that would be much appreciated!


----------



## moose*boots

Hi - can anyone tell me the name/year of this bag? number inside is 11602857

thanks so much as always

emma


----------



## more_CHOOS

please help me ID this bag.  When it was made and how much it retailed for. Thank you!


----------



## mummy.carol

Hi, anyone can tell me what season , name n the retail price if this chanel?


----------



## highend

Is Nicky Hilton carrying the large halfmoon flap? Which color?  Thx

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-285.html#post19881743


----------



## Chanelconvert

bluekit said:


> This is the part of the simply CC collection!  There are more pictures of a smaller flap here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/simply-cc-simply-divine-simply-me-726509.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the style code, but this is part of the Chic Quilt collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the style code, this is the In Business Camera Bag.  Olivia8786 did a reveal on this. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/instant-reveals-12p-turquoise-735408.html. It looks so pretty on her!!


Thanks bluekit. Xx


----------



## mummy.carol

piglett said:


> could someone please help identify this chanel?
> 
> looks similar to a gst but not quite....
> 
> if someone could help that would be much appreciated!



Hi, this is ptt (petite timeless tote).  From Chanel s classic range.
Hth


----------



## bluekit

Chanelconvert said:


> Thanks bluekit. Xx


 My pleasure!!
 


lovechanel920 said:


> What's this called? Is it seasonal?



it's the French Riviera small flap. It was part of the 2012 cruise collection.


----------



## BessDressed

bluekit said:


> This is the part of the simply CC collection!  There are more pictures of a smaller flap here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/simply-cc-simply-divine-simply-me-726509.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the style code, but this is part of the Chic Quilt collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the style code, this is the In Business Camera Bag.  Olivia8786 did a reveal on this. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/instant-reveals-12p-turquoise-735408.html. It looks so pretty on her!!


Thank Bluekit for the Simply CC reply!  Helps A LOT!


----------



## Puhisko

Does anyone know what bag this is? TIA! 
a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/527450_391440224229442_100787503294717_1207553_552826517_n.jpg


----------



## Huyijie

Hello! Can someone help me to identify this bag ? Thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Superbe-sac-Chan..._pour_femmes&hash=item4ab683998e#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Baglover824

stylebistro.com/Celebrity+Clothes/articles/yrgMkrp1-Ju/Ashley+Tisdale+Totes+Chanel+Bag+Gym

Hi Would someone please be able to tell what this bag is, and by any chance its code as well. Love this bag and thinking of purchasing it if I knew what it was lol Thanks


----------



## bluekit

BessDressed said:


> Thank Bluekit for the Simply CC reply! Helps A LOT!


My pleasure! 



Baglover824 said:


> stylebistro.com/Celebrity+Clothes/articles/yrgMkrp1-Ju/Ashley+Tisdale+Totes+Chanel+Bag+Gym
> 
> Hi Would someone please be able to tell what this bag is, and by any chance its code as well. Love this bag and thinking of purchasing it if I knew what it was lol Thanks


 
This is the Chain Around Maxi Flap in Taupe from the 2011 Cruise collection.  It's completely sold out in stores/boutiques in this color but available in other colors.  I saw a couple of them over at the bay...

Style code: A49915 Y06994 (for 11C/11A)

Threads for you to check out:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-pics-your-chain-around-bags-here-646228.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/cruise-2011-the-chain-around-collection-622521.html


----------



## bluekit

Huyijie said:


> Hello! Can someone help me to identify this bag ? Thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Superbe-sac-Chan..._pour_femmes&hash=item4ab683998e#ht_500wt_922


 
This is the "on the road" large flap.


----------



## basia.b

Hi!
Can someone identify this bag? It looks authentic for me, but is it vintage or from a cruise collection? Cant find it in the internet.






Thanks a lot!


----------



## itsmyaccount

Bought this at an auction, originally from bergdorf ...just wanted to know what its called.  The tag looks like its from the 90s or something (bergdorf tag that is)

http://s16.postimage.org/n6va1k5jp/photo.jpg

s16.postimage.org/n6va1k5jp/photo.jpg


----------



## robasub

hello, I'm new in this forum, I bought in Paris this Chanel bag from a shop called ENCHEREXPERT DEPOT VENTE that sells also on ebay,this bag has S for sales and no hologram, I've read that some bags are sold for Press and have so holograms so cannot be taken back to the shop for refund,please can somenone confirm this is an authentic Chanel and that this story is true?
dimensions are the followings:  cm 20 heigh x 27,7 lenght x 8 cm  deep


----------



## bluekit

definitely newer than from the 90s  this was part of the 11P (2011 Spring/Summer) Just Madamoiselle collection.





itsmyaccount said:


> Bought this at an auction, originally from bergdorf ...just wanted to know what its called.  The tag looks like its from the 90s or something (bergdorf tag that is)
> 
> http://s16.postimage.org/n6va1k5jp/photo.jpg
> 
> s16.postimage.org/n6va1k5jp/photo.jpg


----------



## CharlieGirl_VA

Hi everyone
Would love to know the name and Appx age of this bag.I really appreciate any help , I have no experience with Chanel.

Thanks!!


----------



## LadyCupid

CharlieGirl_VA said:


> Hi everyone
> Would love to know the name and Appx age of this bag.I really appreciate any help , I have no experience with Chanel.
> 
> Thanks!!



Looks very similar to petite timeless tote in black patent. Serial numbers look like starting from 6XXXXXX which is from 2000-2002


----------



## LadyCupid

piglett said:


> could someone please help identify this chanel?
> 
> looks similar to a gst but not quite....
> 
> if someone could help that would be much appreciated!


petite timeless tote with zip.


----------



## LadyCupid

more_CHOOS said:


> please help me ID this bag.  When it was made and how much it retailed for. Thank you!



I think this is one of the chic quilt flap. Still in store currently.


----------



## LadyCupid

lovechanel920 said:


> What's this called? Is it seasonal?



12C French riviera small flap in coral red seasonal item


----------



## BOBAErose

Hi ID-Gurus =)
Please if you could ID the NAME-SIZE-YEAR of this i think vintage? flap.I saw it in person, The flap top seemed too straight and the structure was really soft (i have an '08 med caviar flap for ref) Is this a Jumbo?
Thanks so much.
B.Rose


----------



## CharlieGirl_VA

yodaling1 said:


> Looks very similar to petite timeless tote in black patent. Serial numbers look like starting from 6XXXXXX which is from 2000-2002


 
Here is a pic of the serial numbers and you were spot on. I really appreciate the help.
I'm new to Chanel and this is my first purchase, won't be my last I'm afraid .


----------



## robasub

Hello, I posted yesterday a crocodile Chanel bag, I found the hologram number inside, I can read it and as it starts with 3, with seven numbers, I think it's 1996
robasub


----------



## vy_twit

Hello Chanel lovers!

I looked at getting WOC and decided it was too big, but this little gem looks about right for the kind of wear I wanted from it (basically a tiny thing to hold keys and cards when I'm out dancing). Sorry, it's just a pic I saw on Pinterest, no serials. Is there something similar in stores now?


----------



## StylishFaith

I can't find the style name of this bag. TIA!


----------



## tekarine

Hi, can anyone tell me what is the name of the bag? and possibly the price as well? thanks!


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Hi. Can anyone please tell me the name of this flap? Any additional details like is this still being produced and how much did/does it retail would be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## biabautista

HELP!




 Can anyone please tell me the name of this flap? And what year and price? Thanks 
Its silver with matte gold chain


----------



## machiato

taobao.com/view_image.php?pic=Wx0GGlFDXA1VUwMDWx0SCwkNGRFcVxxQW1UcCxMFRBkDCFdVV1cRRhpVRDhHRU0IYGtSdkIxKgk0OgA7WmsCAEZdQlNFBgYV&title=zuXX6sPAufq0%2Brm6qUlDaGFuZWwgJnF1b3Q7VElNRUxFU1MgQ0MmcXVvdDvFo8akVE9URQ%3D%3D&version=2&c=ZjhlMzlkZjBjMDVhNDRlOTc4Y2NlZDY5YmE2MjNhMjM%3D&itemId=14365323695&shopId=34864750&sellerRate=7180&dbId=&fv=9


please please tell me the exact name or number of this bag if anyone knows. thanks


----------



## bluekit

BOBAErose said:


> Hi ID-Gurus =)
> Please if you could ID the NAME-SIZE-YEAR of this i think vintage? flap.I saw it in person, The flap top seemed too straight and the structure was really soft (i have an '08 med caviar flap for ref) Is this a Jumbo?
> Thanks so much.
> B.Rose
> View attachment 1695792



this is the "new" maxi flap in washed caviar before Chanel redid the shape of the maxi to how it is now. There were some reported issues with the flap winging upward when carried. 



vy_twit said:


> Hello Chanel lovers!
> 
> I looked at getting WOC and decided it was too big, but this little gem looks about right for the kind of wear I wanted from it (basically a tiny thing to hold keys and cards when I'm out dancing). Sorry, it's just a pic I saw on Pinterest, no serials. Is there something similar in stores now?


okay, I almost let out a squeeeeal for the doggy.  
This is part of the chain me collection. It should still be around, I don't recall them flying off the shelves. Cute bag!


----------



## vy_twit

bluekit said:


> this is the "new" maxi flap in washed caviar before Chanel redid the shape of the maxi to how it is now. There were some reported issues with the flap winging upward when carried.
> 
> 
> okay, I almost let out a squeeeeal for the doggy.
> This is part of the chain me collection. It should still be around, I don't recall them flying off the shelves. Cute bag!



Thanks so much bluekit!


----------



## bluekit

my pleasure!


vy_twit said:


> Thanks so much bluekit!


----------



## BOBAErose

bluekit said:


> this is the "new" maxi flap in washed caviar before Chanel redid the shape of the maxi to how it is now. There were some reported issues with the flap winging upward when carried.


Hmmm insightful...Thanks!
Also
Q: What  size is this one?


----------



## bagaddict

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


Hey girls,  just got this bag and was wondering what it is called and what season it's from.  THANK YOU!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nat

StylishFaith said:


> I can't find the style name of this bag. TIA!



This is the Cambon camera bag with snake skin CC's.


----------



## StylishFaith

Nat said:


> This is the Cambon camera bag with snake skin CC's.



Thanks!!!


----------



## StylishFaith

What is the name of this style and is it current?


----------



## CoeurDeLion

Hi ladies

Was wondering if you'd be able to help me with this:





I've seen this bag on Kat's Luxury and a smaller version on Malleries a long time ago. I'm quite well informed about Chanel but to be honest these bags are few and far between, to the best of my knowledge. I'd be grateful for any information you have, such as name (if it has one), date etc.

Thanks so much 
Apologies if the picture is too big.


----------



## cocobean1793

Can anyone provide the name, style code or year of this bag? TIA!


----------



## Shopping4One

Trickster_Trix said:


> Hi. Can anyone please tell me the name of this flap? Any additional details like is this still being produced and how much did/does it retail would be greatly appreciated. TIA.



Hi Trickster, without seeing the interior of the bag I can't be 100% sure, but it looks like it's from the Chanel Identification line, which was a younger, trendier line produced by Chanel at the end of the 90's, I believe. I had both the black leather (consigned it and miss it terribly) and the grey/black suede, which I still have and just pulled out of my closet to inspect. The serial number on mine starts with 569, which puts it at the end of the 90's and the interior label says "Chanel Identification". I believe I paid around $1000 back then.

I've seen other bags that came out a couple years later (6 series) that were similar but did not have the "Identification" label. Yours could be from that later series, depending on the interior markings, but I do remember the ID line having the raw edges, which yours seems to have. Anyway, I'd be interested to know more about your bag's interior, as I haven't seen many of these around.


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Shopping4One said:
			
		

> Hi Trickster, without seeing the interior of the bag I can't be 100% sure, but it looks like it's from the Chanel Identification line, which was a younger, trendier line produced by Chanel at the end of the 90's, I believe. I had both the black leather (consigned it and miss it terribly) and the grey/black suede, which I still have and just pulled out of my closet to inspect. The serial number on mine starts with 569, which puts it at the end of the 90's and the interior label says "Chanel Identification". I believe I paid around $1000 back then.
> 
> I've seen other bags that came out a couple years later (6 series) that were similar but did not have the "Identification" label. Yours could be from that later series, depending on the interior markings, but I do remember the ID line having the raw edges, which yours seems to have. Anyway, I'd be interested to know more about your bag's interior, as I haven't seen many of these around.



Hi shopping4one! Actually, that bag was offered to me by a friend's friend. It did have the serial number 5697872. I've searched day and night to get info about that purse but I couldn't get any so I decided to not get it. It was being sold to me at $1500. Did I miss on a precious bag? It was in great condition for an old bag. What kind of leather is it? Because I was quite sure it isn't lambskin nor caviar.


----------



## Shopping4One

Trickster_Trix said:


> Hi shopping4one! Actually, that bag was offered to me by a friend's friend. It did have the serial number 5697872. I've searched day and night to get info about that purse but I couldn't get any so I decided to not get it. It was being sold to me at $1500. Did I miss on a precious bag? It was in great condition for an old bag. What kind of leather is it? Because I was quite sure it isn't lambskin nor caviar.



I wasn't caviar for sure, it might have been calf leather, but it could have been lambskin too I honestly didn't pay attention back then. I just thought it was a cool bag, quite honestly and wore it for about a year and then off it went to usher in a new bag.

I would have negotiated the price down from 1500 (by at least 25-30%), but that's just me. And the seller might have told me to get lost in that case, too, which would be fine.

Did it have the shorter strap? My grey bag does and so did my black--fits just under the arm for a petite person and better carried on the forearm. I would have used that fact and the fact that it was from the lesser (cough, cough) ID line to negotiate. 

Regarding whether or not it is a "precious" bag, that's entirely in the eye of the beholder, but generally speaking, I think the seasonal bags from years ago are harder to sell for a good price (just looking at ebay there is one bag in particular that is this metallic purple caviar boxy doctorish bag--it's adorable, I have it in my collection and love it, but the person can't even sell it for $500), so no, it's not like the ID bag is this sought-after, TDF collector's piece and you should regret not buying it.


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Thanks so much for your insight. That really helped and it will finally put me at ease. Haha. I have been in the lookout for classic and reissue flaps when this came. And yes, it was in that short strap that would hang just right under your armpit. I think that was the fad back then. Lol.


----------



## salishan puppy

Hi Ladies,

Would appreciate if anyone knows anything about this bag.  It is a 9 series gunmetal caviar tote with gunmetal hardware.  

Thanks


----------



## yellowwin

Hi Girls-  

Please help me identify this purse, here is what I know:

1 zipper pocket
1 slit pocket on the outside (back of purse)
Limited edition (possible runway bag)
Measurements: 12" x 9"


----------



## bgbgring

Can someone help me identify this chanel bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcil

Can anyone tell me the name of this tote? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...LNWeNNU60hBZk%3D&orig_cvip=true#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## olena

Hi Ladies, please help me with the name of this one:
http://thecoveteur.com/gallery/Gucci_Westman/Gucci_Westman-01-full.jpg

i just love the color!


----------



## redjazzy

What is the name n model of this bag? Is it seasonal ? Would love to get one


----------



## bluekit

pcil said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this tote?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...LNWeNNU60hBZk%3D&orig_cvip=true#ht_500wt_1413



this is the tote from the Be CC collection.



olena said:


> Hi Ladies, please help me with the name of this one:
> http://thecoveteur.com/gallery/Gucci_Westman/Gucci_Westman-01-full.jpg
> 
> i just love the color!



It looks like it is the coco casual flap bag from the picture provided.




redjazzy said:


> What is the name n model of this bag? Is it seasonal ? Would love to get one



it's part of the chic quilt collection. It is seasonal.


----------



## skater1

can someone PLEASE identify the model of this chanel bag that I have. as well as the value of it. I need to know asap


----------



## moose*boots

Model/year etc would be amazing.


----------



## skater1

Can someone please help me with mine ASAP!?


----------



## Nat

skater1 said:


> can someone PLEASE identify the model of this chanel bag that I have. as well as the value of it. I need to know asap



This is the Expandable tote.


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - I wondered whether anyone would be able to identify this rather unusual bag...........which colours it is in and which year or season it came from?    Looks very quirky and unusual!   

http://shop.rewindvintage.co.uk/product/Chanel_Shoulder_Bag_po738

Is this a reputable site for vintage items?

Thank you very much.  MM.


----------



## Makeup Addict

Does anyone know the name of this Chanel bag? Thanks! These pictures are from Wendy's Lookbook.


----------



## Nat

Makeup Addict said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Chanel bag? Thanks! These pictures are from Wendy's Lookbook.




It has no name, it's a vintage tote. These totes pop up regularly on eBay.


----------



## StylishFaith

StylishFaith said:


> What is the name of this style and is it current?



Any ideas?


----------



## theprincessw

Hi ladies,

I'm new to the forum, can you Chanel experts please tell me what model this is? If possible the item code as well? 




Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Ellegirl323

Does anyone know what purse this is?  It doesn't look like a mini-flap but at the same time it's not the size of the small classic flap either... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380434767582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Nat

Ellegirl323 said:


> Does anyone know what purse this is?  It doesn't look like a mini-flap but at the same time it's not the size of the small classic flap either...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380434767582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I agree, the dimensions of the flap mentioned in the listing are somewhat smaller than the dimensions of the small flap. This flap is from 2002, it could have been a seasonal flap back then.


----------



## Ellegirl323

Nat said:


> I agree, the dimensions of the flap mentioned in the listing are somewhat smaller than the dimensions of the small flap. This flap is from 2002, it could have been a seasonal flap back then.



Thanks for the response!


----------



## Shopping4One

Well, also consider the possibility that the seller made an error when she listed the dimensions and the bag is as it looks, a small classic flap. There are a couple of other bags that have errors in the listings, such as the beige soft tote, which is reported to be 10" deep, and the black 225 reissue that ended a few days ago, which was stated to be 9.25 in length.

The lady has a huge inventory, and mistakes happen (though, I'd rather have the bag turn out to be larger than smaller)


----------



## Ammelle76

Hello, ladies.  I am new to Chanel, so I am trying to educate myself.
Can someone please tell me the year, model, and price of this handbag?
TIA.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120907146111?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_816wt_936


----------



## Shopping4One

Hi! The model of the bag is as the seller listed, 2.55 small caviar classic flap...etc.
The current price in the US is $3,700 (http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-no-questions-or-chatting-here-428832-63.html) and the serial number indicates that the bag is from 1997-99. Hope this helps


----------



## dollars

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Oc-IUy1vw7w/T6FHWZFhpvI/AAAAAAAAAvA/t5ia0PKRqlI/s1600/5.jpg

Please help in identifying what kind of Chanel bag this is? Is it vintage?


----------



## LadyCupid

dollars said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Oc-IUy1vw7w/T6FHWZFhpvI/AAAAAAAAAvA/t5ia0PKRqlI/s1600/5.jpg
> 
> Please help in identifying what kind of Chanel bag this is? Is it vintage?



Looks like vintage flap to me.


----------



## lovebrandname

yodaling1 said:


> This is definitely the mini size. My SA just sent me an email of this in blue, yellow or black few days ago. See http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-92.html


who is your SA?


----------



## lovebrandname

EndlessBagLove said:


> I've done a reveal on the exact color and hardware combo but one size smaller. You can find the code below for my one. I believe the bag you want will have a very close style code with last digit different from mine. GL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it's true red!


can I ask how much?


----------



## honeybunch

Does anybody have pictures of a current season ballet flat shoe which is in the classic cap toe style with the stitched CCs in the toe, in beige patent with a black patent toe?


----------



## Nat

honeybunch said:


> Does anybody have pictures of a current season ballet flat shoe which is in the classic cap toe style with the stitched CCs in the toe, in beige patent with a black patent toe?



Have you checked the footwear thread in the reference library?


----------



## GrRoxy

I need help with a tag from inside of the bag 1419297. The year or any informations?


----------



## LadyCupid

Ammelle76 said:


> Hello, ladies.  I am new to Chanel, so I am trying to educate myself.
> Can someone please tell me the year, model, and price of this handbag?
> TIA.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120907146111?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_816wt_936



I think you need to change your setting to receive private message. I receive a pop up message saying that you have blocked all private message. Anyways here is what I want to say in the private message. 

The only place I know that still has this style is Nordstrom and  Bergdorf goodman. No one has has been ordering this. You may want to  contact these people

joseph_costello@bergdorfgoodmanstore.com
hrbt2003@yahoo.com

Good luck


----------



## Zookzik

Could I have more info about this bag? I haven't seen this color before.





Thanks!


----------



## edsbgrl

Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag and wallet are? And what the retail was/is?

TIA


----------



## LadyCupid

GrRoxy said:


> I need help with a tag from inside of the bag 1419297. The year or any informations?



from 1989-1991


----------



## LadyCupid

Zookzik said:


> Could I have more info about this bag? I haven't seen this color before.
> 
> View attachment 1715816
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



This yellow Boy Chanel might be from 12C but I have not seen this yellow in US. Maybe it is only available in other countries but not US?


----------



## LadyCupid

edsbgrl said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag and wallet are? And what the retail was/is?
> 
> TIA



Try use "Chanel Embossed Patent" keyword to search and you might come across this at the forum.


----------



## GrRoxy

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> from 1989-1991



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

yodaling1 said:


> Try use "Chanel Embossed Patent" keyword to search and you might come across this at the forum.



Thank you yodaling!


----------



## aceofspades

Hello,

Does anyone know which size this is? I keep finding a large sized vintage chanel tote but I'm not sure if this is large or...medium or small? And if possible does anyone know what a good pre-owned price would be? Thanks!


----------



## Ammelle76

yodaling1 said:


> I think you need to change your setting to receive private message. I receive a pop up message saying that you have blocked all private message. Anyways here is what I want to say in the private message.
> 
> The only place I know that still has this style is Nordstrom and  Bergdorf goodman. No one has has been ordering this. You may want to  contact these people
> 
> joseph_costello@bergdorfgoodmanstore.com
> hrbt2003@yahoo.com
> 
> Good luck


Thank you Yodaling.  I changed my setting.  Hopefully, I did it correctly


----------



## Hanae

Dear all,

I have this cool tote passed on to me, but i don't know what year it's from nor the same of the style (I think it's very old!!).


----------



## edsbgrl

aceofspades said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know which size this is? I keep finding a large sized vintage chanel tote but I'm not sure if this is large or...medium or small? And if possible does anyone know what a good pre-owned price would be? Thanks!



This is the large size and yes, vintage.


----------



## kozee

Hi, can anyone please help me identify this bag? I'm thinking of purchasing it....

Here it is:


----------



## sheenalee

Hi, does anyone knows the model of this chanel? I am so in love with it but but cant find another piece on google. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## KamenKutak

Which item number belongs to Kim's Chanel 2.55?

- A01112
or
- A58600
or
- A58601

Thank you!!

pic is from streetglamourtoday.com


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just saw this bag in the June issue of Elle. What is it? Anyone know the price?


----------



## Hanae

Hello girls

Dotés any one of you Know this Chanel?
Apparently the name is the 8 heures cabas from the voyage collection.

I could not find any more information , please advise


----------



## Hanae

Zookzik said:
			
		

> Could I have more info about this bag? I haven't seen this color before.
> 
> Thanks!



Le boy

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sighxd

Can anyone tell me more about this bag?


----------



## Vickaikai

HELP!  

I'm dying to have this brooch, but I can't figure out what size it is!  Some sellers post it as 1.3" x 1.7," while other says it's 2.0" x 2.5."  Which is it?  Or did it come in difference sizes?!

Sorry, can't post the photo (eBay won't let me save the image), but links to 2 sellers are below (the first posts the larger size, and the second says it's smaller).  Anyone familiar with these two sellers?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...94141?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item43afac013d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-GOLD...15733?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item3cc687a375


----------



## kozee

Vickaikai said:


> HELP!
> 
> I'm dying to have this brooch, but I can't figure out what size it is!  Some sellers post it as 1.3" x 1.7," while other says it's 2.0" x 2.5."  Which is it?  Or did it come in difference sizes?!
> 
> Sorry, can't post the photo (eBay won't let me save the image), but links to 2 sellers are below (the first posts the larger size, and the second says it's smaller).  Anyone familiar with these two sellers?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...94141?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item43afac013d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-GOLD...15733?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item3cc687a375



Hi Vickaikai, I saw this brooch at my local Chanel boutique this weekend. I can't give you the exact dimensions - but there is a picture of it on the Chanel website too. It costs $250 USD. (before sales tax). I only saw one size, I think it was more consistent with being slightly less than 2 inches.

Hope this link works. It is beautiful btw. Love it. And it's still available from Chanel - so I don't suggest paying the ebay prices for it. I'm sure you can get it shipped. Lemme know if you need my SA's information.

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...embellished-with-fresh-water-pearls-4,3,16,36


----------



## ChanelSnowfairy

This is my first Chanel purchased from a consignment store. It came complete with the original receipt bought from Chanel Store in Paris (Rue Cambon).
It's burgundy colour. I love it. 

Authenticity card #: 15xxxxxx
Reference # indicated on receipt for bag was: 000425982

Do you know the name of the bag? Any info on it is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Vickaikai

Yes please!  THANK YOU!!!  You could either respond or PM me.  Where are you from btw?

In the meanwhile, will be calling my local Chanel!




kozee said:


> Hi Vickaikai, I saw this brooch at my local Chanel boutique this weekend. I can't give you the exact dimensions - but there is a picture of it on the Chanel website too. It costs $250 USD. (before sales tax). I only saw one size, I think it was more consistent with being slightly less than 2 inches.
> 
> Hope this link works. It is beautiful btw. Love it. And it's still available from Chanel - so I don't suggest paying the ebay prices for it. I'm sure you can get it shipped. Lemme know if you need my SA's information.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...embellished-with-fresh-water-pearls-4,3,16,36


----------



## ChanelSnowfairy

Sorry this is my first time here. Here is the picture of the bag that needs identifying. Thanks once again.


----------



## kozee

Vickaikai said:


> Yes please!  THANK YOU!!!  You could either respond or PM me.  Where are you from btw?
> 
> In the meanwhile, will be calling my local Chanel!



PM-ed you Vickaikai!! Good luck!


----------



## nicelynn

kozee said:


> Hi Vickaikai, I saw this brooch at my local Chanel boutique this weekend. I can't give you the exact dimensions - but there is a picture of it on the Chanel website too. It costs $250 USD. (before sales tax). I only saw one size, I think it was more consistent with being slightly less than 2 inches.
> 
> Hope this link works. It is beautiful btw. Love it. And it's still available from Chanel - so I don't suggest paying the ebay prices for it. I'm sure you can get it shipped. Lemme know if you need my SA's information.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...embellished-with-fresh-water-pearls-4,3,16,36


 
totally agree. I saw this one in local store too, not that big.


----------



## frarov

Does anyone know the color code of this bag? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Dk-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebe59d0ee#ht_6897wt_952
According to the listing is "dark grey" (or "grey fonce") from 12P.
I'd love to find a GST in this color 
Thank you very much


----------



## bprimuslevy

I was walking around the mall tonight at closing when I spotted these shoes in the window of the Chanel boutique. Can anyone tell me what they are called?  Thank you.


----------



## firstaid

Hello, does anyone here watch the tv show Damages? Can someone identify the grey chanel bag that Ellen was given as a gift in Season 3? I can't find a screen cap of it online sorry.


----------



## oh_my_bag

Hello! does anyone know which season are this chocolate brown/black classic flats?


----------



## yellowwin

Anyone??




yellowwin said:


> Hi Girls-
> 
> 
> Please help me identify this purse, here is what I know:
> 
> 1 zipper pocket
> 1 slit pocket on the outside (back of purse)
> Limited edition (possible runway bag)
> Measurements: 12" x 9"


----------



## PinayRN

pls help identify this bag. thanks.


----------



## jessdressed

PinayRN said:


> pls help identify this bag. thanks.



It's called the "Pondichery" aged calfskin flap


----------



## milliez

Help identify this Chanel airplane bag. I would appreciate any info on value, date made, collection and name. Any info would be great! Thank you!!


----------



## guddy

any information about this shoes??
where can i get them??
http://flyaroundmyprettylittlemiss..../chanel-bowtie-heels-2.jpg?w=640&h=392&crop=1


----------



## essiedub

Here's a puzzle - what is this called?

Single Flap with CC turnlock
Interlaced leather chain
Chain attached at sides; detachable at one end
4.75H x 10W x 1.75D
Interior Leather - Has the 2 pockets flanking the lipstick slot
Exterior Fabric/tweed....not quilted
No exterior back pocket
8 series (so figure 2003/2004)

Dimensions aside, it looks like a single classic but it has no quilting or back pocket
Looks like chocolate bar but interior is leather
Could be E/W but the chain is attached at sides (vs. through grommet holes at the top) 
Similar to the ponyhair flap with the "carved" COCO with pink leather interior

I'm stumped.  Any ideas?

THANKS


----------



## Alegory

Hi everyone 
I hope I came to the right place !
I love the chain that comes with the mademoiselle style bag . My question here is dose this chain ever come in the CC turn lock ?

I call the local stores and they all have different answers no one has really sain NO !

Has anyone seen it? Pics maybe ?

I saw a lady from Honkong with one at YSL and it looked really stunning in gold . Now I want one .

Thank you for your time please help .
Or tell me the truth.


----------



## jessicalistic

I found this little lady for sale, and I like it a lot. But I have no idea what it is or what kind of price is reasonable. I am not in the Chanel scene as  of yet. Can you lend a poor girl your knowledge? Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## amag520

I'm not familiar with that type of strap on a reissue. (Sidenote for my own dorkiness: That brown + caviar makes it look kinda like a football)


----------



## lallybelle

That is a distressed Caviar reissue with bijoux chain from 2007.


----------



## anonymous

SA sent this pic but I haven't been on this forum for a long while.  Wondering what reissue it is and from which year.  TIA for any info!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

firstaid said:


> Hello, does anyone here watch the tv show Damages? Can someone identify the grey chanel bag that Ellen was given as a gift in Season 3? I can't find a screen cap of it online sorry.


 
Is this the Chanel you are thinking of? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfMchMDZgCs 
If so, there was a thread here on it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/does-anyone-know-the-bag-from-damages-577172.html
Hope that helps!


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hi ladies,

Wondering if anyone knows the name of this tote and when it was made?  White caviar, silver hardware.  13" x 8" x 3.5" and authenticity card #12642751

TIA!

Sassyvgirl


----------



## Chi town Chanel

lallybelle said:


> That is a distressed Caviar reissue with bijoux chain from 2007.



Yep, and some of them popped up unexpectedly during last sale season a few months ago.  I forgot what they were selling for?


----------



## jessicalistic

amag520 said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with that type of strap on a reissue. (Sidenote for my own dorkiness: That brown + caviar makes it look kinda like a football)



I thought that too! I haven't seen it in person, but the old-school football look is not my thing, so I am hoping it's just the photo


----------



## jessicalistic

Wow thanks! More detail than I could've hoped for. Now I just have to track down a price range...


----------



## LadyCupid

Not really liking the color.


----------



## jessicalistic

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> Not really liking the color.



It's odd. But it looks different in different pics on the internet, so I'm curious. Ideally I would like more of a metallic/pewter or patent bright color. So I'll probably end up waiting for a pre-loved to appear somewhere someday.


----------



## amag520

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> I thought that too! I haven't seen it in person, but the old-school football look is not my thing, so I am hoping it's just the photo



Not to be downer, but I've actually seen one irl and I told the SA the same thing and she laughed.  Hope your will have some sheen or pewter or something to it. But ya know, Chanel made it so there is a market for people who want it! That's what makes us TPFers special, we all like different brands/styles/colors


----------



## jessicalistic

amag520 said:
			
		

> Not to be downer, but I've actually seen one irl and I told the SA the same thing and she laughed.  Hope your will have some sheen or pewter or something to it. But ya know, Chanel made it so there is a market for people who want it! That's what makes us TPFers special, we all like different brands/styles/colors



The decision is in and this is not the bag for me. I love the smaller patent bags in bright colors, and for larger styles, I really am about the pewtery color. This in no way resembled either category. I thought maybe it would be a versatile cognac, but it's not. Haha! Too bad.


----------



## firstaid

LoveHandbags! said:


> Is this the Chanel you are thinking of?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfMchMDZgCs
> If so, there was a thread here on it:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/does-anyone-know-the-bag-from-damages-577172.html
> Hope that helps!



Yes it helps! Thank you so much for this. Grey accordion flap.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

firstaid said:


> Yes it helps! Thank you so much for this. Grey accordion flap.


 
It is my pleasure, firstaid, I am thrilled it helped!  I know how it is when one is _'in search of' _a beautiful handbag!  Cheers


----------



## cloudzz

Hi, I'm new to Chanel. Can someone tell me the name of this color please? I only know that it's from 12P. Does anyone know whether the color in this picture is true to life? I'm really tempted.
TIA!


----------



## sharebear1212

Hi all. Would greatly appreciate if anyone can help to identify this Chanel bag. Which season is it from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LadyCupid

sharebear1212 said:


> Hi all. Would greatly appreciate if anyone can help to identify this Chanel bag. Which season is it from? Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1737221



Chanel Ultra Stitch


----------



## LadyCupid

yellowwin said:


> Anyone??



This is the classic flap in jumbo size made of crocodile leather.


----------



## LadyCupid

kozee said:


> Hi, can anyone please help me identify this bag? I'm thinking of purchasing it....
> 
> Here it is:



Chanel Vertical stitch Bag


----------



## LadyCupid

anonymous said:


> SA sent this pic but I haven't been on this forum for a long while.  Wondering what reissue it is and from which year.  TIA for any info!



Should be from 11A same as this one
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22032...255-reissue-quilted-classic-226-flap-bag.aspx


----------



## LadyCupid

cloudzz said:


> Hi, I'm new to Chanel. Can someone tell me the name of this color please? I only know that it's from 12P. Does anyone know whether the color in this picture is true to life? I'm really tempted.
> TIA!



rose fonce patent. It is actually a bit coral than this. Do a search at the Chanel forum and you will see more pics.


----------



## Accessorized

Does anyone know the style name of this bag?  It is a beige caviar leather shoulder bag from 1996 or 1997, serial no. 4754838, matching beige leather lining...thank you!
*measurements: 8w x 6-1/2h x 3d


----------



## Canneiv

Hi, can someone please help identify this Chanel for me? I saw this online and wander how much is it in US. Thank you very much!


----------



## anonymous

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> Should be from 11A same as this one
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22032-chanel-light-brown-washed-caviar-leather-255-reissue-quilted-classic-226-flap-bag.aspx



Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## diesommerfee

Hi everyone, 

I would greatly appreciate if anyone can help to identify this Chanel bag. 

Which season is it from, what's the name and the price? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## dmh

I bought her online & am taking a chance! She needs a makeover & will send to Alieve or Margaret's. Does anyone know what is the style name of this Chanel, or any info on the style? Loved the white turnlock & chain! Does anyone own one? Any try cleaning at home ideas? Bad pics!

 Looking forward to hearing from you!  Thank you,  dmh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120918586555?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## luxeobsessed

Hi guys! I am new to the Chanel world as I have never been able to afford one  WELL, I need help identifying this Chanel bag here ladies. Anyone out there that can help? I'm also curious as to the current retail price. THANKS!!!!

PS- the photo is attached. twice


----------



## theonlyones

Could anyone please identify this scarf I recently purchased? Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## nicelynn

this one looks like a reissue, but not exactly the same, especially if you look at the side, the front flap looks different from reissue 255, so what is this bag? and how much is the current price? anyone? thanks!


----------



## dmh

yodaling1, You are the best & overworked on this site & you are loved!   xoxoxo   dmh


----------



## tnguyen88

Kim1980 said:


> Here is another pic, not a very good one, but it looks like its a harder kinda case? and the strap seems to have the gold chain......


This bag has got to be hardest bag to look for on the internet. Sorry ! I tried! ; )


----------



## EndlessBagLove

Canneiv said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone please help identify this Chanel for me? I saw this online and wander how much is it in US. Thank you very much!



Hi Canneiv. It's a Chic Quilt in large size from 12P. Price should be slightly more than $3300. Sorry can't recall the exact amount...


----------



## LadyCupid

Accessorized said:


> Does anyone know the style name of this bag?  It is a beige caviar leather shoulder bag from 1996 or 1997, serial no. 4754838, matching beige leather lining...thank you!
> *measurements: 8w x 6-1/2h x 3d



I think this is a vintage camera bag.


----------



## LadyCupid

Canneiv said:


> Hi, can someone please help identify this Chanel for me? I saw this online and wander how much is it in US. Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 1738489



Chic quilt flap bag in large size retail $3700 from 12P. 

Here are more pictures of different color and you can search using keyword "chic quilt"
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-no-chatting-407729-116.html#post21292625


----------



## LadyCupid

dmh said:


> I bought her online & am taking a chance! She needs a makeover & will send to Alieve or Margaret's. Does anyone know what is the style name of this Chanel, or any info on the style? Loved the white turnlock & chain! Does anyone own one? Any try cleaning at home ideas? Bad pics!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!  Thank you,  dmh
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120918586555?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649





dmh said:


> yodaling1, You are the best & overworked on this site & you are loved!   xoxoxo   dmh



Thank you for your wonderful comments. I tried helping but I am no good with vintage. Did you get the bag authenticated before buying BTW?


----------



## LadyCupid

luxeobsessed said:


> Hi guys! I am new to the Chanel world as I have never been able to afford one  WELL, I need help identifying this Chanel bag here ladies. Anyone out there that can help? I'm also curious as to the current retail price. THANKS!!!!
> 
> PS- the photo is attached. twice



That Chanel is the classic flap in black caviar with Silver Hardware. I can't tell the size because it's partially covered. If it's M/L current retail is $4400 or jumbo $4900 or maxi $5300 before tax.


----------



## LadyCupid

nicelynn said:


> this one looks like a reissue, but not exactly the same, especially if you look at the side, the front flap looks different from reissue 255, so what is this bag? and how much is the current price? anyone? thanks!


Where did you find this? Interesting bag with matte gold hardware. I don't recall seeing this before too so I am curious as well.


----------



## nicelynn

yodaling1 said:


> Where did you find this? Interesting bag with matte gold hardware. I don't recall seeing this before too so I am curious as well.


 
it's on ebay. I had it authenticated in the authentication thread and it's legit. but still, I dont recognize this bag, it says reissue in the title, but it doesnt look like one, does it? from the tag, it's  01p collection. here is the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261027199656?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Canneiv

yodaling1 said:


> Chic quilt flap bag in large size retail $3700 from 12P.
> 
> Here are more pictures of different color and you can search using keyword "chic quilt"
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-no-chatting-407729-116.html#post21292625


 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Shopping4One

nicelynn said:


> it's on ebay. I had it authenticated in the authentication thread and it's legit. but still, I dont recognize this bag, it says reissue in the title, but it doesnt look like one, does it? from the tag, it's  01p collection. here is the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261027199656?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



I agree that it doesn't quite look like a reissue, and I've seen a lot of chanel bags on ebay that are listed as "reissues" just because they have the mademoiselle lock, and some, not even that. It kind of bugs me (but then I have a somewhat obsessive/compulsive nature, which is probably one of the reasons I was drawn to Chanel, but I digress...) because technically, the whole "reissue" thing refers to the re-launch of the bag in 2005 to commemorate the 50th anniversary of the original bag's introduction in February 1955. Correct? 

The orange bag's tag says 01P, the seller says the bag was made in 2002 , so yeah, it predates the true reissue and to me, is definitely not the same thing as the 266 reissue that currently sells for $4900 in the boutiques. It's still a very nice bag, however, and I realize that the term "reissue" is often applied to bags that have the mademoiselle lock and the bijoux chain that predate 2005.


----------



## sarag505

Can anyone help me identify the specific name of these totes? Are they current bags and what are the retail? Thanks so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_8124wt_920

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25107346097...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_813wt_1154


----------



## twoangels

Hi.. can anyone identify the name of this chanel bag and the price, please. Thanks for your help


----------



## Hot40mama

Hello Chanel lovers
Can anyone help to identify this bag? I saw it on the Celebrities with Chanel site. If you know the price, would be really great too. Thank you

http://http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1741558&stc=1&d=1338584071


----------



## CoachCruiser

If anyone can tell me the style name or year of this bag, that would be great!! I bought it on ebay. It's a suede "satchel" type style. Thank you!


----------



## nicelynn

twoangels said:


> Hi.. can anyone identify the name of this chanel bag and the price, please. Thanks for your help


 
boy chanel flap, $5200


----------



## nicelynn

Shopping4One said:


> I agree that it doesn't quite look like a reissue, and I've seen a lot of chanel bags on ebay that are listed as "reissues" just because they have the mademoiselle lock, and some, not even that. It kind of bugs me (but then I have a somewhat obsessive/compulsive nature, which is probably one of the reasons I was drawn to Chanel, but I digress...) because technically, the whole "reissue" thing refers to the re-launch of the bag in 2005 to commemorate the 50th anniversary of the original bag's introduction in February 1955. Correct?
> 
> The orange bag's tag says 01P, the seller says the bag was made in 2002 , so yeah, it predates the true reissue and to me, is definitely not the same thing as the 266 reissue that currently sells for $4900 in the boutiques. It's still a very nice bag, however, and I realize that the term "reissue" is often applied to bags that have the mademoiselle lock and the bijoux chain that predate 2005.


 
i agree with you. The word "reissue" makes the auction pop out more easily. after all&#65292; reissues and classic flaps are mostly sought after.


----------



## Chelschew

hello there,

I'm wondering how much are these two items really worth as they're rare?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300719795...#ht_500wt_1169
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300719791...84.m1586.l2649

thx


----------



## thaoy

Can someone help me identify what this bag is called? They say its called "Quilted Mini Flap Handbag" but its different then what I've seen for that name.

Also, if you knew how much they usually go for retail price.


Thanks a lot


----------



## juicypinkglam

Need help on a Chanel shoe.... I think it's either Camille or Camilla?? Anyway its got a very thick heel, closed-toe shiny baby pink pump (almost with a blue sheen to it) with a silky white flower at the toes.... is there a specific style name for it? I can't seem to find an image of it on google.. i saw it briefly in saks


----------



## Trickster_Trix

I stole this pic from someone's FB. lol. Can anyone tell me the name of this Chanel purse. I absolutely love it.


----------



## yanoone1

Hi, does anyone know any information about this bag?


----------



## tlilrascal

I believe thats the Chanel Sea Hit tote.



Trickster_Trix said:


> I stole this pic from someone's FB. lol. Can anyone tell me the name of this Chanel purse. I absolutely love it.


----------



## aiki1629

yumie_le said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this bag? Name and price? Any info would be great! TIA!!!


its a timeless cc flap bag


----------



## twoangels

nicelynn said:
			
		

> boy chanel flap, $5200



Thanks for your reply


----------



## ccbest

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_messenger_bag
anybody can help me id this bag?
anybody know how to adjust the chain?


----------



## Trickster_Trix

tlilrascal said:
			
		

> I believe thats the Chanel Sea Hit tote.



Thanks so much tlilrascal!


----------



## kauni

Could someone help in defining this bag (model no.) for me? And how does It cost recently~ ? Thanks~


----------



## kauni

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1318643&stc=1&d=1297001847


----------



## meluvs2shop

_Sadly I don't have a picture of this beauty but if anyone can help me I know it's the women here.

The tote in question was see on RHC about 2 weeks ago. The new cast member, Heather, was using it on her way to Costa Rica.
It was a roomy black tote that hung on her shoulders nicely. The tote appeared to be all black with no other color or hardware. I believe the straps were also leather.

Please help! Tx!_


----------



## pasdedeux1

Help please:

cleaning out my mother's closet I found a bag that looks like this. Mom only knows that she got it as a gift from a client. I am fairly sure it's authentic but what is the style and when is it from?? This is a web pic, I can't find my camera.


----------



## Jlee1980

I just purchased this WOC at the Chanel store at Bon Marche in Paris. In all the craziness (we had 3 toddlers with us!), I forgot to ask about what kind of leather it was and what the name of the bag is. Is there another name aside from WOC? It feels soft, kind of suede-ish and it's pebbled and grey. I'd never seen this kind of WOC before. It was 1200 Euro. Someone please help ID the leather of this bag. I tried emailing the store but the email isn't working. Thanks!!!


----------



## tlilrascal

It looks like my seasonal bag from last spring. I have it in yellow. The tag says "classic bag with flap." Retail price was $2600. 



pasdedeux1 said:


> Help please:
> 
> cleaning out my mother's closet I found a bag that looks like this. Mom only knows that she got it as a gift from a client. I am fairly sure it's authentic but what is the style and when is it from?? This is a web pic, I can't find my camera.


----------



## bagshopr

meluvs2shop said:


> _Sadly I don't have a picture of this beauty but if anyone can help me I know it's the women here.
> 
> The tote in question was see on RHC about 2 weeks ago. The new cast member, Heather, was using it on her way to Costa Rica.
> It was a roomy black tote that hung on her shoulders nicely. The tote appeared to be all black with no other color or hardware. I believe the straps were also leather.
> 
> Please help! Tx!_


I asked the same question, and a kind member gave me this information.  

I think this is the one you are talking about
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Box-AUTH...ht_2533wt_1396


----------



## pasdedeux1

tlilrascal said:


> It looks like my seasonal bag from last spring. I have it in yellow. The tag says "classic bag with flap." Retail price was $2600.



Thank you!!


----------



## audreylita

I ordered these two bags from a trunk show in 2010.  Both boxes are marked:
Sac Class Rabat - Uni
They are from the distressed leather group.

I cannot find a real name or match for either of these bags anywhere.  If anyone can help me identify them I would be forever grateful.

The gray one I saw in Bergdorfs a couple of years ago and saw a number of them around town.  I never saw the black one anywhere and wonder if I'm the only one that ordered it?
The strap is very long hard leather and can be worn long enough to cross body easily.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hanae

Jlee1980 said:
			
		

> I just purchased this WOC at the Chanel store at Bon Marche in Paris. In all the craziness (we had 3 toddlers with us!), I forgot to ask about what kind of leather it was and what the name of the bag is. Is there another name aside from WOC? It feels soft, kind of suede-ish and it's pebbled and grey. I'd never seen this kind of WOC before. It was 1200 Euro. Someone please help ID the leather of this bag. I tried emailing the store but the email isn't working. Thanks!!!



I live your new handbag !
Is it like a small pocket the?
I would also be interested to know its name I mean I might just buy the same in another colour 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sally90

Jlee1980 said:


> I just purchased this WOC at the Chanel store at Bon Marche in Paris. In all the craziness (we had 3 toddlers with us!), I forgot to ask about what kind of leather it was and what the name of the bag is. Is there another name aside from WOC? It feels soft, kind of suede-ish and it's pebbled and grey. I'd never seen this kind of WOC before. It was 1200 Euro. Someone please help ID the leather of this bag. I tried emailing the store but the email isn't working. Thanks!!!



Lovely WOC! It's caviar leather.


----------



## Jlee1980

It looks like caviar but I have the classic flap in black caviar and the leather feels completely different. The black one feels like leather...this feels very soft and velvety like suede


----------



## BagaholicUK

Hi can someone authenticate this Chanel Briefcase for me please? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....9&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## gomeigogo

Please please?


----------



## stephani3

gomeigogo said:


> Please please?




i am pretty sure this is the chanel weekender, i know this because i was lusting over the denim one when I saw it on ebay quite some time ago, gorgeous style. not sure on the size though. 

http://www.malleries.com/images/resized/54539-iID{1324724763}_365x328.jpg


----------



## gophers7

Hi can anyone please help me figure out what this purse is exactly?? Its made of fabric and the tag said classic bag with flap, but it looks different than the other classic flaps i have seen online! Please help! TIA


----------



## gomeigogo

stephani3 said:


> i am pretty sure this is the chanel weekender, i know this because i was lusting over the denim one when I saw it on ebay quite some time ago, gorgeous style. not sure on the size though.
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/resized/54539-iID{1324724763}_365x328.jpg



Thank you so much  Now I just need to find a seller


----------



## sara

can anyone please help me ID lindsay lohan's purse?
is it the new in the mix?


----------



## Mavislovesbags

Can anyone identify this small Chanel flap bag. It is from the year 1990 and there is no pocket on the backside. The sides and the bottom are leather, front and rear is quilted cotton i think.

What do you think is a good price for this bag?


----------



## Mavislovesbags

Is there anyone who can help me because I must make a decision! Please help me!!


----------



## dyna212

sara said:


> can anyone please help me ID lindsay lohan's purse?
> is it the new in the mix?



Chanel in the mix tote. AFF has one of this recently. http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_in_the_mix_tote


----------



## dyna212

Jlee1980 said:


> I just purchased this WOC at the Chanel store at Bon Marche in Paris. In all the craziness (we had 3 toddlers with us!), I forgot to ask about what kind of leather it was and what the name of the bag is. Is there another name aside from WOC? It feels soft, kind of suede-ish and it's pebbled and grey. I'd never seen this kind of WOC before. It was 1200 Euro. Someone please help ID the leather of this bag. I tried emailing the store but the email isn't working. Thanks!!!



I believe Chanel made a grey this season in the sueded caviar finish. Not sure the exact term but I have been calling it sueded caviar. There are a few members here whom have bought the clutch with chain in this finish as well in grey.


----------



## LadyCupid

audreylita said:


> I ordered these two bags from a trunk show in 2010.  Both boxes are marked:
> Sac Class Rabat - Uni
> They are from the distressed leather group.
> 
> I cannot find a real name or match for either of these bags anywhere.  If anyone can help me identify them I would be forever grateful.
> 
> The gray one I saw in Bergdorfs a couple of years ago and saw a number of them around town.  I never saw the black one anywhere and wonder if I'm the only one that ordered it?
> The strap is very long hard leather and can be worn long enough to cross body easily.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The first bag is "On the Road" flap bag. Saw one on Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...301?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337756d485


----------



## jennyx0

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## audreylita

yodaling1 said:


> The first bag is "On the Road" flap bag. Saw one on Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...301?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337756d485



Thank you!!!

One down, one to go.


----------



## audreylita

Mavislovesbags said:


> Is there anyone who can help me because I must make a decision! Please help me!!



If no one answered your question on the name it's because no one knows.  Regarding the price, there is likely a thread about pricing on Chanel bags.  If you are asking about authenticity, there is a thread for that as well.


----------



## Jlee1980

dyna212 said:


> I believe Chanel made a grey this season in the sueded caviar finish. Not sure the exact term but I have been calling it sueded caviar. There are a few members here whom have bought the clutch with chain in this finish as well in grey.


Thank you!!
So it is leather then?


----------



## blazedog

What is the name of this Chanel?


----------



## blazedog

What size is this Chanel?


----------



## gwapa88

blazedog said:
			
		

> What is the name of this Chanel?



I was wondering the same thing. I've never seen it before.


----------



## LadyEnoki

Hi I bought this wallet with an ornament and camellia stamping in leather. The wallet has no serial code and no made in stamp. I can't seem to find it googling it either. Does anyone know what it is? people in the authenticate forum don't want to acknowledge it because I already bought it but I just also want to know if anyone has similar and can tell me about it. I trust it is authenticate but just want some info. 

Please find the link to the photos at my photobucket since I am trying to post this on my phone or else I would post them inside this posting. 

Http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y10.../authenticate/

Any help or history of this wallet would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!!
   *


----------



## lilazn00

hi i wanted to know what kind of leather is this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_4072wt_1165


----------



## dyna212

blazedog said:


> What is the name of this Chanel?



First time I see this. Looks similar to Clam pocket but boy style.


----------



## dyna212

lilazn00 said:


> hi i wanted to know what kind of leather is this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_4072wt_1165



Looks like lambskin to me but I can't be sure.


----------



## dyna212

LadyEnoki said:


> Hi I bought this wallet with an ornament and camellia stamping in leather. The wallet has no serial code and no made in stamp. I can't seem to find it googling it either. Does anyone know what it is? people in the authenticate forum don't want to acknowledge it because I already bought it but I just also want to know if anyone has similar and can tell me about it. I trust it is authenticate but just want some info.
> 
> Please find the link to the photos at my photobucket since I am trying to post this on my phone or else I would post them inside this posting.
> 
> Http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y10.../authenticate/
> 
> Any help or history of this wallet would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!!
> *


link does not work.


----------



## dyna212

blazedog said:


> What size is this Chanel?



Looks like a maxi


----------



## LadyEnoki

dyna212 said:


> link does not work.




how about this ?

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/LadyEnoki/authenticate/

I am on the computer now and can post. 




















































Thank you so much! Please let me know if these are good enough or you need something else. There is no MADE IN stamp anywhere and no holographic tag. I was told it is vintage in the consigned couture shop but can't find any info otherwise on it.


----------



## upawn

Hello, beauties!  Could you help me please identify this bag? A friend is selling it to me for a price I couldn't resist but I do not have any idea on the bag's style. Please help me on this, please? 

http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2707602340106497672wHyBMn



Thank you in advance.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

....the SA told me it is a Maxi reissue in silver and that it doesn't go on sale. I'm not well schooled in Chanel so I've tried to research, but looks as though this is only the large and not the Maxi. I paid $5,300 before tax. Also, is this a seasonal collection item that does go on sale? Thanks for helping a newbie out


----------



## lallybelle

That is an 11A Dark Silver Reissue 227.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

lallybelle said:


> That is an 11A Dark Silver Reissue 227.



Thank you so much for answering - I really appreciate it! So she told me that this is the biggest size there is and it appears that is not true. I'm a little disappointed. I may find that the Jumbo is too big for me anyway, but I would have at least preferred to try it out. So, being a Fall 2011 line bag, that means that there is no chance of it going on sale, right? I want to know that I invested in a bag that will not decrease in value or could have been bought for less. I just feel like I didn't get all the correct information. It is not the biggest size and she also told me that the price was increasing June 1st by $800 (I purchased May 21st) and that did not happen. This is the most that I have ever spent on a bag so I just want to have all my facts straight


----------



## lallybelle

227 *is* the biggest size reissue. It is about equivalent to the Jumbo Classic Flap. No this bag did not and would not have gone on sale. However original retail was 4700.00 because this bag came out before the February increase.


----------



## clarkda

Yes a 227, and a great one at that, they have done one size larger in the past (or so ive heard) but this does fall under the classic shape umbrella, if it had seasonal embellishments then it mightve gone on sale, but just being a seasonal colour it wouldnt have


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

OK, thanks ladies SOOOO much. I feel so much better. I was thinking that I didn't get the right information and it made me question my purchase, but I feel so much better now. I was just a little thrown when I took it out of the box yesterday and was looking at the tag and it said "Classic Flap" so I thought it was not a reissue. Not that that part really mattered as I love the bag anyway, but it just had me getting more and more confused despite reading as much as i have. I have one other Chanel that I got 6 years ago and I know NOTHING about that one either. I'm going to try to study up more and be more knowledgeable, but I appreciate your help on helping me understand what I just bought


----------



## mommysie

that's a very pretty bag! plus i like the blue bag behind it


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

cantorsie said:


> that's a very pretty bag! plus i like the blue bag behind it



Thank you! And I know - That blue bag keeps catching my eye too! I do NOT need to be tempted by anything else right now!


----------



## missyb

I am getting this bag from Saks this week and am wondering what is the name of the bag and does anyone know how Chanel denim holds up? Tia


----------



## Flyboy2

It's the denim flap (not sure what it's full name is) it should hold up like any denim, it will wear down with use like jeans will. Part of it's charm is when it starts to wear, with careful use it should be a great bag but if your looking for something that doesn't have to be babied remember it's denim and not lather.


----------



## sfb481

I saw that one 2 months ago in Saks SB. It's very cute. I'm sure you will enjoy that one for casual. It's pretty unique!


----------



## missyb

I can't wait to get it. I'm not sure if it will be big enough for me but we'll see. It wasn't on sale which kind of surprised me because I thought it was spring/summer. Anyone know?


----------



## sfb481

No, it's not big but longer. The price is 24. I think the SA told me just came this spring 12.


----------



## missyb

I need to be able to put a LV wallet iPhone and a few other things in there if its too small back it goes. I just bought a GST so if it doesn't work out I still have one new bag.


----------



## nose_research

ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Jumbo-Pearlized-Light-Beige-Clair-Caviar-Leather-Classic-Bag-New-2012P-/180907468323?_trksid=m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D1%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8792625207559785&_qi=RTM1084479

Hi! Can anyone help me find out if this bag comes in Jumbo size in Australia? The sales assistant in Chanel told me that it never came in Jumbo but I've seen a few from Ebay in Jumbo in the USA.


----------



## upawn

Hello. It's me again, please help me identify these two gorgeous bags.

A friend is selling the white lambskin to me for $1900 and the black one for $2350. I don't know if I'm getting them as I have no idea on their value and style. My friend insists that I'm getting a great deal if I get both of them because both bags are limited. 

I badly need your inputs. Thank you!!


----------



## queensupreme

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...travel-purse-bag-handbag-orange-/150837284297

Hi guys, saw this on UsWeekly magazine but I can't find them anywhere online on what it's called. Thoughts?


----------



## gwapa88

upawn said:
			
		

> Hello. It's me again, please help me identify these two gorgeous bags.
> 
> A friend is selling the white lambskin to me for $1900 and the black one for $2350. I don't know if I'm getting them as I have no idea on their value and style. My friend insists that I'm getting a great deal if I get both of them because both bags are limited.
> 
> I badly need your inputs. Thank you!!



The black one is called the "Star Attitude" bag. It came out in the summer of 2007. The small flap retailed for $2900 and the large went for $4500 I believe.


----------



## gwapa88

blazedog said:
			
		

> What is the name of this Chanel?



I found it. It's called the boy messenger bag from the 2012 pre Spring Summer collection. 

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-sof...ap-bag-with-chain-and-shoulder-strap-1,1,7,35


----------



## kims094

Hi everyone, 

I would greatly appreciate if anyone can help to identify this Chanel bag. 

Which season is it from, what's the name and the price? 

and does anyone know where do i can buy this bag?

Thank you so much!


----------



## casluvchanel

Hi tPFers, 
Does anyone have any info on this little purse? Name and price of it? Any info would be great! TIA....


----------



## Mavislovesbags

Hy, can anyone tell me the name of following bag. The number in the bag is 1370383, maybe that helps. Any info would be great!


----------



## LisaK026

stephani3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've had my vintage Chanel that was passed down through the family, authenticated here on the purse forum but I am unsure about any other information about it. I would be really grateful if anybody could help me out!
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8394/photozhx.jpg
> 
> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/9968/photo2ffa.jpg
> 
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2824/photo31a.jpg
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/5871/photo21q.jpg
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/6636/photo4af.jpg


It looks like a really big camera bag with some very interesting medallions on the chain, and a lot of hardware. Is it from the early '80's? Does it have a serial number inside. I have not ever seen this exact style and I look at a lot of vintage Chanel. Nice bag.


----------



## LisaK026

schadenfreude said:


> Everyone, what is this unusual clutch? I'm going to cross-post in "Authenticate this Chanel", FYI.
> Here is its original link from the local consignment shop:
> http://www.mysisterscloset.com/shop/Chanel-Grey-Snakeskin-Clutch/


Looks like anaconda.


----------



## LisaK026

sassification said:


> this is series 1, probably from 1989-1991 -> any idea what model this is? what is this type of chain strap called? TIA! *MUACK


I believe it is called a matelasse chain. I do not think many of the vintage bags actually had names, like they do now.


----------



## SofieR

I would be very grateful if someone could tell me the product code of this beautiful bag? And if its still available to purchase now?


----------



## SofieR

I would be very grateful if someone could tell the product code of this bag and whether it's still available in stores now? Thanks!


----------



## mandyglick

Forget the name but yes, it's a fairly new style and I've seen it in stores recently.


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Hi all. Can anyone tell the name of this tote and what year & season it came out? Plus any other info like how much it was sold at the time? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cnong

Hope this helps. Mine is beige.


----------



## SofieR

Cnong said:


> Hope this helps. Mine is beige.
> 
> View attachment 1765896




Thank you so much!! really appreciate it.


----------



## LianaY

Hi, I am curious about this wallet in red, the year of the collection and retail price. TIA to all of you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CHANEL-A46356-Black-Goatskin-Leather-Long-Bifold-Wallet-CC-Silver-HW-/120926746443


----------



## LianaY

LianaY said:


> Hi, I am curious about this wallet in red, the year of the collection and retail price. TIA to all of you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Long-Bifold-Wallet-CC-Silver-HW-/120926746443



This is what it looks like actually. Thanks again!


----------



## strawberryangel

Hi - I was wondering if anyone knew the name/model/year of production of this Chanel shoulder bag. It is a black pebbled leather shoulder bag with gold hardware, front and back outer flap pockets, interlocking CC detail at front, two inner compartments, and three zip pockets. 

Depth: 3.5 "
Handle Drop: 9 "
Height: 8"
Width: 11.5"

Here are the pictures.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## upawn

gwapa88 said:


> The black one is called the "Star Attitude" bag. It came out in the summer of 2007. The small flap retailed for $2900 and the large went for $4500 I believe.
> 
> View attachment 1762978
> 
> 
> View attachment 1762977



Thank you very much


----------



## bluekit

​


upawn said:


> Hello. It's me again, please help me identify these two gorgeous bags.
> 
> A friend is selling the white lambskin to me for $1900 and the black one for $2350. I don't know if I'm getting them as I have no idea on their value and style. My friend insists that I'm getting a great deal if I get both of them because both bags are limited.
> 
> I badly need your inputs. Thank you!!



The white flap was from cruise 2011 and it's retailed for $3,500.


----------



## bluekit

it's part of the Boy Chanel collection from 12P. It's lambskin. 


blazedog said:


> What is the name of this Chanel?


----------



## LadyEnoki

Can anyone please tell me if $2500 is a good price for this tote which is from the Paris Moscow collection? Thank you!! I talked her down some and to include the shipping cost. 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gorgeous-CHANEL-Paris-Moscou-collection-red-square-tote/44828807


----------



## gwapa88

Can someone please identify this Chanel bag for me? Thanks in advance


----------



## Love_Couture

Anyone know the season and name of this bag? It is made of shinny quilted leather in black. The original ticket is missing and there is no label on the box. Thanks.


----------



## tlilrascal

Love_Couture said:


> Anyone know the season and name of this bag? It is made of shinny quilted leather in black. The original ticket is missing and there is no label on the box. Thanks.


 
Iridescent calfskin bowling bag. I believe its from this spring or summer collection for this year. I know because I've been contemplating it.


----------



## LadyCupid

Love_Couture said:


> Anyone know the season and name of this bag? It is made of shinny quilted leather in black. The original ticket is missing and there is no label on the box. Thanks.



Chic quilt bowling bag. I believe it's from 12C.


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies,
Can you help me I.D this bag please...


----------



## lmt51

heychar said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can you help me I.D this bag please...



The "Chain me" tote, I think.


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hi ladies,

Anyone know what this bag is called and how much it retailed for?  Is it still available?  I LOVE the color!  Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## purple37

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-100-Au...741?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f491185

can someone pls tell me what style (seller says maxi but the straps look like jumbo) and what season & year this is? thank you much!


----------



## heychar

lmt51 said:


> The "Chain me" tote, I think.



Thank you for your reply :hugss
Do you happen to know if it's still available in stores? How much was it?


----------



## purple37

sorry dont know how to edit my previous post.. but here is a picture of the bag in question! 






can someone pls tell me what style (seller says maxi but the straps look like jumbo) and what season & year this is? thank you much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-100-Au...741?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f491185


----------



## blazedog

Does anyone know anything about this style?


----------



## flowersgal

Hi all, 
Newb here . I came across these boots today after someone offered them to me but I can not recognize them. Does anyone know anything about them or if they could have possibly been fake? I've only found a few photographs of the style online over on this auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1225-NEW-CH...94015?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc4afcf7f


----------



## vvndn

hi! could anyone please tell me what the style of this bag is? thanks so much!


----------



## NancyFancy

can you tell me the name and style of this bag?  It is lambskin, that is all I know about it.  It's my purse and I'm embarrassed to say I don't know the model.


----------



## bluekit

looks like the soft touch flap from fall of last year. 


blazedog said:


> Does anyone know anything about this style?


----------



## bluekit

Vertical quilt flap from last spring/summer collection.


NancyFancy said:


> can you tell me the name and style of this bag?  It is lambskin, that is all I know about it.  It's my purse and I'm embarrassed to say I don't know the model.


----------



## NancyFancy

bluekit said:


> Vertical quilt flap from last spring/summer collection.


I think you've got it.  Vertical quilt, lambskin, blackened hardware.  I finally found the receipt.  The receipt says classic bag with flap, style A68052Y07138   11A SAC CLASS RABAT.  WHat does that mean?


----------



## bluekit

A68052 is the model# or style code of the bag. y01738 shows the fabric and hardware for the bag. And this appears to be from fall of 2011(11A). 



NancyFancy said:


> I think you've got it.  Vertical quilt, lambskin, blackened hardware.  I finally found the receipt.  The receipt says classic bag with flap, style A68052Y07138   11A SAC CLASS RABAT.  WHat does that mean?


----------



## some01

Hi all, this bag caught my gf's eye.I have the photo but no idea what the model number/type is. Would like to know, so I can ask a friend to buy for us. She would also like to know if there is a zipper and how spacious.

Really grateful for the help!


----------



## NancyFancy

bluekit said:


> A68052 is the model# or style code of the bag. y01738 shows the fabric and hardware for the bag. And this appears to be from fall of 2011(11A).


Thank you for that information


----------



## lil-lux

Hi all! If you know the name of this style please let me know.  I think it came out last year, can't tell if the leather is iridescent or not.
Many thanks.


----------



## jlitton

Could someone tell me the name of this bag - I think it is soooo ADORABLE!!!
THANKS so much for any info!


----------



## Couturesque

Can someone ID this one?


----------



## angrynutz

Can someone ID this bag for me. It's having e brilliant logo but I jus cannot find which season it's from. http://******/MVn8cp


----------



## notanoldbag

Cleaning out a friends closet have numerous bags and shoes to research...stuck on this one?


----------



## KamenKutak

KamenKutak said:


> Which item number belongs to Kim's Chanel 2.55?
> 
> - A01112
> or
> - A58600
> or
> - A58601
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> pic is from streetglamourtoday.com


 

anyone??? PLEEEASE!!!


----------



## nynnemee

jennot said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> Anybody know the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 675081
> 
> 
> TIA!


No idea too


----------



## nynnemee

notanoldbag said:


> Cleaning out a friends closet have numerous bags and shoes to research...stuck on this one?


Never seen this color before


----------



## kmtiszen

Hi all,

Nabbed this little number at a work auction for $600. I know it's vintage, but I don't have much info on the year, style or color. All I know is that I haven't seen many lime green Chanel bags out there. Look familiar to anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Tashlie

kmtiszen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nabbed this little number at a work auction for $600. I know it's vintage, but I don't have much info on the year, style or color. All I know is that I haven't seen many lime green Chanel bags out there. Look familiar to anyone?
> 
> Thanks!



No idea.... BUT!! what a CUTIE! Congrats!!


----------



## Applepies

Buying this from a shop. Can someone help to ID this?


----------



## glamstudio

Hi,  need help to ID this Chanel... year and season please?  link to a modelling photo would be a big bonus  

thanks!







[/IMG]


----------



## Trickster_Trix

kmtiszen said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Nabbed this little number at a work auction for $600. I know it's vintage, but I don't have much info on the year, style or color. All I know is that I haven't seen many lime green Chanel bags out there. Look familiar to anyone?
> 
> Thanks!



Oh my! What a find! Don't know what it is too but it's beautiful!


----------



## AidaRoma

some01 said:
			
		

> Hi all, this bag caught my gf's eye.I have the photo but no idea what the model number/type is. Would like to know, so I can ask a friend to buy for us. She would also like to know if there is a zipper and how spacious.
> 
> Really grateful for the help!



Chanel Coco Bengal Open Accordian Tote Bag (Chanel 2012 Fall Collection)


----------



## jini

Can someone help to ID this bag I bought in Paris in April ? The SA told me it's from the Summer 12 collection, still I need help identifying it


----------



## horse17

dragonfly25 said:


> I would love to know the name & price of this bag on Alyson Hannigan please.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-treats-year-old-Satyana-retail-therapy.html


not sure if you already know by now, but this is the "retro chain" flap....i think its from spring 2011


----------



## LianaY

LianaY said:
			
		

> This is what it looks like actually. Thanks again!



Anyone? Please?


----------



## sfb481

Help me with this one?  
Thanks a lot.


----------



## stephani3

LisaK026 said:


> It looks like a really big camera bag with some very interesting medallions on the chain, and a lot of hardware. Is it from the early '80's? Does it have a serial number inside. I have not ever seen this exact style and I look at a lot of vintage Chanel. Nice bag.




hi thanks for your reply  

I am unsure exactly about the age as it was given to my nonna on her visit to italy in 1995 from her sister and apparently she had had the bag for 10-15 years. There's no serial sticker inside but on the inside where it is stamped CHANEL (R) on one side, it has the chanel logo in a circle underneath it, i don't know if that's relevant or not with helping figure out the year


----------



## stephani3

Applepies said:


> Buying this from a shop. Can someone help to ID this?




is that plastic wrapping on the handles


----------



## LisaK026

stephani3 said:


> hi thanks for your reply
> 
> I am unsure exactly about the age as it was given to my nonna on her visit to italy in 1995 from her sister and apparently she had had the bag for 10-15 years. There's no serial sticker inside but on the inside where it is stamped CHANEL (R) on one side, it has the chanel logo in a circle underneath it, i don't know if that's relevant or not with helping figure out the year


Can you post some more pictures of it? Does it have an inside zipper pocket? On my camera bag the tag is inside the inner pocket on the  inside side at the top.


----------



## Applepies

stephani3 said:


> is that plastic wrapping on the handles



I noticed. Anything wrong with that? Seems to be wrapped by seller?


----------



## some01

AidaRoma said:


> Chanel Coco Bengal Open Accordian Tote Bag (Chanel 2012 Fall Collection)



Thank you so much, great help!


----------



## milliez

Can anyone identify this Caviar leather shoulder bag or year it was made? 13" X 10" X 7.5". Has three compartments, silky logo lining, interior zip pocket and four feet. 
Thanks very much!


----------



## dragonfly25

horse17 said:


> not sure if you already know by now, but this is the "retro chain" flap....i think its from spring 2011


Thank you very much for the much needed info.  I am in love with that bag.  Do you know the price range too?


----------



## stephani3

LisaK026 said:


> Can you post some more pictures of it? Does it have an inside zipper pocket? On my camera bag the tag is inside the inner pocket on the  inside side at the top.



here are some pictures i just took, it's awkward to get a straight on picture of the logo inside on the pocket without bending and stretching the bag so I have tried to capture it to give you an idea what I mean about the logo inside the circle. i've checked also and there's no serial sticker in the inside of the pocket or in any of the 3 main pockets. 

hope to hear back from you 

1. http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3699/p9120002e.jpg

2. http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/1765/p9120003b.jpg

3. http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/1875/p9120005.jpg

4. http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4554/p9120006f.jpg

5. http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/5415/p9120007x.jpg

6. http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8385/p9120011.jpg

7. http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9954/p9120009.jpg

8. http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/3387/p9120010.jpg


----------



## LisaK026

stephani3 said:


> hi thanks for your reply
> 
> I am unsure exactly about the age as it was given to my nonna on her visit to italy in 1995 from her sister and apparently she had had the bag for 10-15 years. There's no serial sticker inside but on the inside where it is stamped CHANEL (R) on one side, it has the chanel logo in a circle underneath it, i don't know if that's relevant or not with helping figure out the year


I am not an expert, but I'd say it is from the early 80's, possibly before they put serial stickers in. I looked on all my vintage Chanels (series 0, 1 and 4) and none of them have the circled cc below the Chanel stamp inside. The medallions on the chain are very cool.  I will keep looking and if I find an answer I will let you know. That's a great bag. I hope you are using it.


----------



## stephani3

LisaK026 said:


> I am not an expert, but I'd say it is from the early 80's, possibly before they put serial stickers in. I looked on all my vintage Chanels (series 0, 1 and 4) and none of them have the circled cc below the Chanel stamp inside. The medallions on the chain are very cool.  I will keep looking and if I find an answer I will let you know. That's a great bag. I hope you are using it.




Thankyou for taking the time! I remember trying to look up about it but couldn't find anything besides it perhaps being a camera bag so I appreciate your help immensely. 

& Thankyou for all of your compliments !!! She definitely is "different"! (I try to limit my use due to the chain being doubled so it is quite heavy sometimes but ultimately aesthetically, the chain is my favourite part, go figure lolullhair


----------



## ipekkeles

Do we know the name of this bag yet? It is from 2013 Cruise line, i took the photo from the 2013 Cruise thread.


----------



## ipekkeles

I think the size of the bag in the photo is M/L but i wanted to make sure. I don't see a lot of tall girls' (+5'9) modeling photos here which kinda makes it hard for me to visualize a bag on my frame


----------



## calleigh

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=120939499035

questions: 
- What is the name of this bag/style?
- and what is it worth when it is "like new"?


----------



## horse17

dragonfly25 said:


> Thank you very much for the much needed info. I am in love with that bag. Do you know the price range too?


 
i bought mine for $2900...its very pretty!


----------



## Serrazane

Does anyone know which season this Chanel brooch is from? TIA


----------



## canethari

kmtiszen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nabbed this little number at a work auction for $600. I know it's vintage, but I don't have much info on the year, style or color. All I know is that I haven't seen many lime green Chanel bags out there. Look familiar to anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


this is SUCH a beauty.


----------



## AEGIS

year? style? price?

thanks ladies!


----------



## Llin

Hello! Would anyone know the style name for this bag? I purchased it from the Chanel shop in Madrid and was told it was a new collection, but didn't see this bag on the Chanel website.  I was originally looking for the GST, but they were sold out.  This is smaller than the GST, washed/soft caviar leather, and it zips shut.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Llin

some01 said:


> Hi all, this bag caught my gf's eye.I have the photo but no idea what the model number/type is. Would like to know, so I can ask a friend to buy for us. She would also like to know if there is a zipper and how spacious.
> 
> Really grateful for the help!



Hello!

I just bought this bag today and also posted onto here to find out the style name! It does have a zipper and zips closed.  I compared it to my LV Neverfull MM and it is shorter and not as long as the LV.  




I think this would be a good everyday bag, but if you're looking for something for school/work (to carry laptops, books etc)  this would be too small.


----------



## shalessee

That Chanel bag is called coco Bengal prefall collection


----------



## ucladucky

Hi.  Could anyone please tell me the name of this tote?

Thanks.


----------



## Lus28

Hello,  I have a Chanel bag that I've never been able to get the name for.. I received it as a gift. It's pretty vintage (like late 90s vintage) 
The strap is leather but has the chain on each side with a heavy C hanging on one side.


----------



## westeast

Kim1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this little purse? Name, price, size, a better picture of it? Any info would be great! TIA!!!


So cool!


----------



## westeast

Llin said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just bought this bag today and also posted onto here to find out the style name! It does have a zipper and zips closed.  I compared it to my LV Neverfull MM and it is shorter and not as long as the LV.
> 
> View attachment 1787600
> 
> 
> I think this would be a good everyday bag, but if you're looking for something for school/work (to carry laptops, books etc)  this would be too small.


Beautiful!


----------



## westeast

Beautiful!


----------



## westeast

wow


----------



## westeast

Love it!


----------



## westeast

The color is beautiful!


----------



## westeast

Thanks for share!


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

katecee94 said:


> Hi i was wondering if this Chanel wallet is Authentic?
> The link is below ! Thank you xox
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-auth-Ch...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc1c5c7e4#ht_500wt_1156



There's a thread for authentication!


----------



## Bebelchanel

It is Black colour with Silver hardware, thick woven velvet material, single thick chain and single flap.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl




----------



## dragonroll

Hi.. Can anyone tell me the style code and price of this Boy Chanel tote? Is it still available in boutiques? Thank you!!

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...685675/bilson-salon-christiensen-visiting-11/


----------



## katecee94

Tlovesdesigner said:


> There's a thread for authentication!



Sorry about that ! I got them confused. Thank you anyway !


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

Llin said:
			
		

> Hello! Would anyone know the style name for this bag? I purchased it from the Chanel shop in Madrid and was told it was a new collection, but didn't see this bag on the Chanel website.  I was originally looking for the GST, but they were sold out.  This is smaller than the GST, washed/soft caviar leather, and it zips shut.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Im not sure what bag that is but it is beautiful !!


----------



## sanmx99

Hi I bought this Chanel Bag
Doesn't have a serial number 
Is it authentic
It has about 11 stitching per inch
When you push the leather, inside the quilt feels like sand. 
Thanks

here is a link to the pictures thanks again
http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s464/sale323/


----------



## HermesSpirit

Hi everyone,

I would like to ask for help from the knowledgable ladies on this forum. I have a chanel bag, which I don't know the model name. I had gone through all the threads in the library and looked through all those pics. I am guessing my bag is a Classic Flap, but I'm not sure what's the size name and I am also wondering if it is actually a East West Flap.     The measuremetns are L 10" x H 5" x W 2"   As my bag can only be worned single chain, as oppose to many other Classic Flap that can be worn single or double chain. Attached are a few pics. Would someone kindly help me please? Thank you!!


----------



## NanamiRyu

HermesSpirit said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to ask for help from the knowledgable ladies on this forum. I have a chanel bag, which I don't know the model name. I had gone through all the threads in the library and looked through all those pics. I am guessing my bag is a Classic Flap, but I'm not sure what's the size name and I am also wondering if it is actually a East West Flap.   The measuremetns are L 10" x H 5" x W 2" As my bag can only be worned single chain, as oppose to many other Classic Flap that can be worn single or double chain. Attached are a few pics. Would someone kindly help me please? Thank you!!


 
Yup, it's the east west size from classic flaps.  It's also called baguette in many places in Europe.  There have been many versions in the past, so that's the reason for the difference of the grommet holes.  I think most of the later ones (if not all) have four grommets, making it able to wear double chained.


----------



## NanamiRyu

sanmx99 said:


> Hi I bought this Chanel Bag
> Doesn't have a serial number
> Is it authentic
> It has about 11 stitching per inch
> When you push the leather, inside the quilt feels like sand.
> Thanks
> 
> here is a link to the pictures thanks again
> http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s464/sale323/


 
Hi!  Please repost at authentication thread.  The authenticators in that thread would be able to help you.  Just follow the rules in the first post. =)

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-731359.html


----------



## NanamiRyu

dragonroll said:


> Hi.. Can anyone tell me the style code and price of this Boy Chanel tote? Is it still available in boutiques? Thank you!!
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...685675/bilson-salon-christiensen-visiting-11/


 
For this question, you'll probably get the code and price faster by starting a new thread.  Traffic in this thread isn't as busy as the others.


----------



## NanamiRyu

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> View attachment 1790654


 
This is from Cambon line.  I don't recall the price.  Look through references for Cambon.  There should be some for sure.


----------



## dragonroll

Thank you! I will try starting a new thread



NanamiRyu said:


> For this question, you'll probably get the code and price faster by starting a new thread.  Traffic in this thread isn't as busy as the others.


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

katecee94 said:


> Sorry about that ! I got them confused. Thank you anyway !



No problem!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

can someone pls help me id this beautiful chanel bag?
and is it from a new collection or old?
TIA


----------



## HermesSpirit

NanamiRyu said:


> Yup, it's the east west size from classic flaps. It's also called baguette in many places in Europe. There have been many versions in the past, so that's the reason for the difference of the grommet holes. I think most of the later ones (if not all) have four grommets, making it able to wear double chained.


 
Thank you very much for your help, NanamiRyu!!


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

Hi ladies/gents!

Recently, I was browsing around Miley Cyrus' fashion blogs and came across this certain picture with her using a Chanel bag. It really caught my eye because the bag is big and beautiful!

_*If you know the name of the bag, please quote this message and reply what the name of the bag is, style code, available colors (if there are) and how much. Thanks in advance! 
*_Here is the picture:


----------



## Aimee3401

Tlovesdesigner said:


> Hi ladies/gents!
> 
> Recently, I was browsing around Miley Cyrus' fashion blogs and came across this certain picture with her using a Chanel bag. It really caught my eye because the bag is big and beautiful!
> 
> _*If you know the name of the bag, please quote this message and reply what the name of the bag is, style code, available colors (if there are) and how much. Thanks in advance!
> *_Here is the picture:
> 
> View attachment 1794461



I saw a bag just like this one on the Portero Luxury reseller website today. They have it labelled as a weekender bag.


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

Aimee3401 said:


> I saw a bag just like this one on the Portero Luxury reseller website today. They have it labelled as a weekender bag.



Thank you so much!  x do you happen to know if they do sell these at the Chanel boutique?


----------



## Aimee3401

Tlovesdesigner said:


> Thank you so much!  x do you happen to know if they do sell these at the Chanel boutique?



I think this is a vintage bag so probably this exact bag is not available anymore in stores. You may have to get one used at a reseller. I am no expert though so maybe others can advise you better than me!


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

Aimee3401 said:
			
		

> I think this is a vintage bag so probably this exact bag is not available anymore in stores. You may have to get one used at a reseller. I am no expert though so maybe others can advise you better than me!



Thank you so much xx


----------



## LadyCupid

Viva La Fashion said:


> can someone pls help me id this beautiful chanel bag?
> and is it from a new collection or old?
> TIA


Fashionphile had this before for sale. http://www.polyvore.com/fashionphile_chanel_canvas_quilted_large/thing?id=46405949
*CHANEL Canvas Quilted Large Watercolor Tote*


----------



## Viva La Fashion

yodaling1 said:


> Fashionphile had this before for sale. http://www.polyvore.com/fashionphile_chanel_canvas_quilted_large/thing?id=46405949
> *CHANEL Canvas Quilted Large Watercolor Tote*


 

thankyou so much doll!


----------



## horse17

dragonfly25 said:


> Thank you very much for the much needed info. I am in love with that bag. Do you know the price range too?


it was $2800...good price point (for chanel!)


----------



## jini

jini said:


> Can someone help to ID this bag I bought in Paris in April ? The SA told me it's from the Summer 12 collection, still I need help identifying it



Anyone please ?? )


----------



## NatalieH

Can anyone help me out with this bag? Name, price, etc? Any help is much appreciated - I've been looking for it on google but I can't seem to find anything. Thanks in advance 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2413090.116707.100000003650176&type=1&theaterI can't seem to get my photo to load, so here's a link to it:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/82797430@N06/7584243000/in/photostream


----------



## missyb

NatalieH said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me out with this bag? Name, price, etc? Any help is much appreciated - I've been looking for it on google but I can't seem to find anything. Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2413090.116707.100000003650176&type=1&theaterI can't seem to get my photo to load, so here's a link to it:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/82797430@N06/7584243000/in/photostream



Honestly it looks fake to me but I maybe wrong. Anyone else's thoughts?


----------



## sfb481

missyb said:


> Honestly it looks fake to me but I maybe wrong. Anyone else's thoughts?



I agree! But, I might be wrong, too!


----------



## Diah_ariyani

hi what type is this chanel bag, thx


----------



## CCJB

Hi everyone,
I was given a Chanel rubber tote a long time ago when I was younger and was just wondering the details on it. (Name, Value, and Popularity per se) Here is a link to one exactly like mine except that mine is in mint condition since I have never really used it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ry-Good-Condition-/400306196540#ht_4866wt_938


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## cocoluv

Ladies I am so in love with this purple quilted xxxl chain purse that June Ambrose is carrying, I have searched high & low for the name of this bag but do not come up with anything, can anyone help me out with a name, price, year maybe 2011 or 2012? I am dying to find this bag your help would be appreciated 
http://urbandingolay.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/june-ambrose-at-herve-leger.jpg

TIA


----------



## mj2005

Can someone please idenitfy the name and price of this Chanel tote? TIA!!!

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...ofia-vergara-fiance-nick-loeb-get-close-while


----------



## LebHerme

can anyone help me identify this chanel bag?

http://coquette.blogs.com/coquette/chanelplasticbag.jpg


----------



## balenciaga.love

Can anyone identify the style? TIA!


----------



## missyb

mj2005 said:
			
		

> Can someone please idenitfy the name and price of this Chanel tote? TIA!!!
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/1797382d1342546889-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara-fiance-nick-loeb-get-close-while



I believe it is the shiva tote


----------



## le*luxe

Can anyone identify which season/collection is this gold brocade(?) East West flap from? Serial number 11xxx ...


----------



## Pazdzernika

Does this look familiar to anyone? Any info on the style name and year it was released? I've never seen this style and I don't think I've ever seen anything where the interlocking CC's were on an attached leather tag.  I couldn't find any info in the reference threads. TIA!


----------



## MaryAnne

Hi..I know a lot of experts here....Pls help me identify the name of these 2 chanel bags?   also, if year 2011 or 2012?    Thanks so much!!


----------



## viasamanthak

I couldn't find any details about this bag. Help anyone?


----------



## lologlay

Does anyone know the colour of this bag? 
I am not sure if it is Champane or Light Gold...


----------



## Brandlover2000

NancyFancy said:


> can you tell me the name and style of this bag?  It is lambskin, that is all I know about it.  It's my purse and I'm embarrassed to say I don't know the model.



Hi NancyFancy,
I just bought the same kind of bag and it's just arrived to my home yesterday eve as I didn't like the displayed one in store so they had to order from store in Ca for me. I dont know how to upload pic on here to show u..I will try to find down how as I am new mem on this forum.
My color is in grey n style # A68052 Y07138 $3200 + sale tax.
Sale rep told me its name is vertical quilted flap bag.
I like the style so much ...just wish they have cavior/calf skin type so I don't have to b that careful when using it.
Brandlover.


----------



## chanelsurfer66

what is the name of this chanel flap bag? and the color is purple, but what does chanel call this shade of purple? thanks so much!!


----------



## Metteandersen

Can some tell me the size of this bag? I´ve seen it in different size online(I think) seller writes that the bag measure 12*12.5.

Here is the link:
http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/chanel-chanel-black-lambskin-hobo/27390520?forum=140&road=my_items

TIA


----------



## betty8154

saw this on instagrame , help me Id this plz :3 thanks a lot !!


----------



## Brandlover2000

NancyFancy said:


> can you tell me the name and style of this bag?  It is lambskin, that is all I know about it.  It's my purse and I'm embarrassed to say I don't know the model.


Vertical quilted bag fall 2011


----------



## hhtamasin

http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/chanel-shopping/1796997d1342512764-authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-dsc00368.jpg#

I saw this tote in another thread but there was no info on it with regards to price, size, style name, etc. Do any of you recognize it?


----------



## janeeta

Does anyone know which ring this is? I can't contact the owner of the picture


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone ID this Bag?


----------



## AEGIS

Does anyone know the Chanel color for this bag and the year? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251114711024?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## missyb

hhtamasin said:
			
		

> http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/chanel-shopping/1796997d1342512764-authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-dsc00368.jpg#
> 
> I saw this tote in another thread but there was no info on it with regards to price, size, style name, etc. Do any of you recognize it?



This bag is from A12 meaning Fall 2012. Very much like the sea hit tote from spring. If you have a SA you work with just text them the picture and they should be able to get you one.


----------



## Michele728

This bag was posted a few times in the Authentic Finds thread and I am in love with it! However, the only information I can find is that it is from 12A. Any information regarding this bag is greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## janho

Can anyone please help identify these 2 Chanel bags?
I believe they are both vintage.  Thanks!


----------



## iwantahermes

hi - is this a reissue camera bag - just havent seen one like this! does anyone know...thanks in advance


http://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/showimage.php?id=6636&type=picture


----------



## charl3anne8

Could you identify this bag for me? I'm in LOVE with this chanel bag. I saw it on Pinterest, but it doesn't say what the name of the bag is.
Here is the link in case the picture I uploaded doesn't show up.
Thanks!

http://pinterest.com/pin/22377329369352966/


----------



## jadebythesea

I am new to Chanel, but have recently inherited some money so I was thinking of buying a Chanel, this size here seems perfect, could anyone tell me which bag it is?


----------



## AEGIS

jadebythesea said:


> I am new to Chanel, but have recently inherited some money so I was thinking of buying a Chanel, this size here seems perfect, could anyone tell me which bag it is?



i think that is a vintage xl jumbo. i am no expert however


----------



## Ljlj

Michele728 said:


> This bag was posted a few times in the Authentic Finds thread and I am in love with it! However, the only information I can find is that it is from 12A. Any information regarding this bag is greatly appreciated! Thank you.


 
I bought this bag from Nordstrom $2,500. 12A A65734Y06500. Grand Shopping.


----------



## chlbag2012

Ljlj said:


> I bought this bag from Nordstrom $2,500. 12A A65734Y06500. Grand Shopping.


Nice bag!  Does it fit ipad, long wallet, cosmetic case and key chain? TIA!


----------



## Blondinca

Can somebody help me identify this bag. Just bought it from my close friend, but she lost the store receipt. And i am curious with the name and type, btw it is series 12.... TIA


----------



## themoss

Hi everybody! 
I'm new to Chanel, as ive always been a LV lover. 
Can some one please ID this bag for me ? 
 thank you!


----------



## themoss

themoss said:
			
		

> Hi everybody!
> I'm new to Chanel, as ive always been a LV lover.
> Can some one please ID this bag for me ?
> thank you!



Back of purse


----------



## Ljlj

chlbag2012 said:


> Nice bag! Does it fit ipad, long wallet, cosmetic case and key chain? TIA!


 
I have to check and borrow my dd's ipad but I doubt it'll fit. Long wallet, cosmetic case and key chain yes.


----------



## chlbag2012

Ljlj said:


> I have to check and borrow my dd's ipad but I doubt it'll fit. Long wallet, cosmetic case and key chain yes.


Thnks!  Too bad it doesn't fit ipad, but bag looks very nice, not too boxy like GST.  Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## Michele728

Ljlj said:


> I bought this bag from Nordstrom $2,500. 12A A65734Y06500. Grand Shopping.


 
Thank you so much for the information! Do you have any mod pictures?


----------



## Ljlj

chlbag2012 said:


> Thnks! Too bad it doesn't fit ipad, but bag looks very nice, not too boxy like GST. Congrats on your new purchase!


 


Michele728 said:


> Thank you so much for the information! Do you have any mod pictures?


 
Thanks ladies! I will do a reveal hopefully tomorrow and post mod pics and pics of what can fit inside the bag.


----------



## Pandora11

I saw this bag from Chanel reference thread. It looks similar to chanel camera-styled bag. Does anyone know an official name and color code for the bag? I asked SAs from NM and Nordstrom. They had no clues and won't get any in their stores.

I really love this bag but seems to me it's not quite popular among buyers from leading department stores.


----------



## theothersean

Majesticface71 said:


> I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag and size carried by Savannah Miller in this picture.
> 
> Thank you.


That actually looks like the giant gst with gold h/w


----------



## Pandora11

Oh dear....I found the answer for my own question. Somehow I couldn't find it in Chanel handbag Pre-Fall 12 section. Google did it for me.

Year...it's actually a Quilted calfskin camera case with contrast stitching 9.1"x14.2"x5.1".
I couldn't find the color code though...


----------



## lizb

Just wondering if anyone could identify the name of this bag?
Much appreciated in advance !


----------



## Ljlj

Michele728 said:


> Thank you so much for the information! Do you have any mod pictures?


 


chlbag2012 said:


> Thnks! Too bad it doesn't fit ipad, but bag looks very nice, not too boxy like GST. Congrats on your new purchase!


 
I did a reveal of the bag if you ladies are interested 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reveal-12a-timeless-tote-grand-shopping-764664.html


----------



## themoss

lizb said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone could identify the name of this bag?
> Much appreciated in advance !



I think it's a Cerf tote


----------



## lizb

themoss said:
			
		

> I think it's a Cerf tote



Thanks so much!


----------



## janho

Hi Ladies,
Can anyone identify this Chanel?
Thanks!


----------



## LVcouturex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqzfyimsmmo&feature=plcp

Forward video to 0.29  I adore this bag, I need the model number or name for it.

Thanks x


----------



## neeka202

Can someone please help me to identify this Chanel that Jada has on her arm, I LOVE it! Model and or Name?? thank you! 


https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...76149341319.263425.51346591319&type=3&theater


----------



## theprincessw

Hi,
Can anyone help me with the year this bag was launched?





Thanks in advance


----------



## Kmwinston78

Can anyone ID this yellow bag? Thanks!


----------



## tlilrascal

Kmwinston78 said:


> Can anyone ID this yellow bag? Thanks!


 
Its a cruise bag back from 2011. 

Its in my avatar except this one has been thrown around and mistreated. Such a shame. 11C A49140Y06546


----------



## Kmwinston78

tlilrascal said:


> Its a cruise bag back from 2011.
> 
> Its in my avatar except this one has been thrown around and mistreated. Such a shame. 11C A49140Y06546



Thanks! It's a great color. Do you happen to know the name of the style?


----------



## tlilrascal

Kmwinston78 said:


> Thanks! It's a great color. Do you happen to know the name of the style?


 
No, the tag just said classic bag with flap. 
I gave you the code. However, like i mentioned, its from Spring 2011, so it will be very difficulte to locate the bag. Its seasonal


----------



## Kmwinston78

tlilrascal said:


> No, the tag just said classic bag with flap.
> I gave you the code. However, like i mentioned, its from Spring 2011, so it will be very difficulte to locate the bag. Its seasonal



Thanks so much. I googled the code and I guess it's called the Natural Beauty flap. I appreciate your help


----------



## Thewifey

Can someone please help me to identify this Chanel please... Thank u!


----------



## chiqui0226

Hi! Please help me with this bag thanks.. 
Item name: dont know
Private seller


----------



## Ying ying tan

Can anyone please help me, what the price for this Chanel Combon Key Chain Wallet & the card holder please? Thank you


----------



## gwapa88

chiqui0226 said:
			
		

> Hi! Please help me with this bag thanks..
> Item name: dont know
> Private seller



It's called the Chanel Timeless Clutch


----------



## angeluv101

Thewifey said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me to identify this Chanel please... Thank u!



This is the chic quilt in medium size I think.


----------



## vanilje

chiqui0226 said:


> Hi! Please help me with this bag thanks..
> Item name: dont know
> Private seller


 
It looks fake to me, but I may be wrong..


----------



## redjazzy

I need help to identify this bag
Need product code if possible
What type of leather n chain
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Marnie4220

Hi can these ear-ring be authenticated pls
Item              Authentic Chanel Jumbo Gold drop Ear-rings
Item No.         270919026508
Seller              flavor-of-tokyo
Link:       http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27091902...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7763wt_820
Comments       
I thought I submitted this last evening but I must have been dreaming. 
Thank u for your advice............m


----------



## chiqui0226

vanilje said:
			
		

> It looks fake to me, but I may be wrong..



Thanks.. Was thinking the same thing. &#58371;


----------



## weiting

It seems to be a single short chain with single flap. 
Can only be worn on shoulder and its not long enough to wear across body.


----------



## tlilrascal

weiting said:


> It seems to be a single short chain with single flap.
> Can only be worn on shoulder and its not long enough to wear across body.


 
Its the "clutch with chain"


----------



## weiting

tlilrascal said:


> Its the "clutch with chain"



Thanks!


----------



## chitchit76

Hi everyone! Could someone please help and identify the exact year, exact STYLE name (i.e. CLASSIC JUMBO? MAXI JUMBO?), exact original selling price for this Chanel Lambskin bag? It was originally purchased at the Chanel boutique at South Coast Plaza in California, but cannot locate the receipt.  The Chanel store tag reads: "00V A47600Y01480  CLASSIC BAG WITH FLAP  94305 BLACK NSZ" Made in Italy.  Thank you in advance!!


----------



## rahma

weiting said:


> It seems to be a single short chain with single flap.
> Can only be worn on shoulder and its not long enough to wear across body.



im no chanel expert but ive been cheated before so the SA gv me a few tips for online shopping.first,the line should be aligned with the back pocket but tis doesn't.i maybe be wrong but tis looks like a fake.


----------



## airisuu

I just bought a vintage baby on reebonz but the website doesn't give much information on the manufacturing year nor the name/collection of the bag... can anyone give me more information on it so I get to know my precious a little better?? 

here is the link: 
http://www.reebonz.com/item/vintage-pre-owned-chanel-lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag-44

Haven't received it yet but I can't wait!!! Will post photos as soon as I get it!


----------



## iloveaaa

Can't open. Need to log into the account to view


----------



## airisuu

iloveaaa said:


> Can't open. Need to log into the account to view



I'm terribly sorry! Here is the photo!

Serial number is 2533803! Hope this helps!


----------



## Aurora

It's a vintage chevron flap in lambskin. Prob from 1990-1992


----------



## airisuu

Aurora said:


> It's a vintage chevron flap in lambskin. Prob from 1990-1992



That was fast! Thanks heaps for your help! I can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## identita0

Can any of you ladies help identify these earrings? TIA


----------



## Daer

Could anyone help me find out what kind of bag this is? (not a very Chanel savvy person myself)


----------



## shanel79

Hi, I am new. Odly enough my middle name is Shanel.  My grandmother gave me some Chanel bags that she got as a gift from her best friend.  I have never owned a chanel and don't know what they are.  they are pretty worn because my grandma didn't care about lables etc.  I will post 3 pics so to not confuse anyone.  I am a Chanel newbie and truely know nothing about them other than the fact that they are real.  

I will give as much detail as possible, I don't know the title or the value of the bags.  


Not sure what year this one came out because it does not have a sticker inside.  It is a satin ribbon weave with a gold chain (with no leather in the handle) The inside looks like a gold leather as well.

The picture did't come in this post when I did this, am I too new to be allowed to post pics?


----------



## shanel79

here


----------



## shanel79

Here is another one that I am hoping to identify. Sadly it is very warn.   I have had no luck finding white bags with a leather handle vs chain. This one has a serial number that starts with 4 . (so that means it came out in the mid 90's right?)


----------



## shanel79

sorry! I forgot to add the picture


----------



## Marnie4220

Hi did ask re this item 1st Aug but perhaps I did something wrong -
Item            Chanel gold drop earrings
Item No.       270919026508
Seller           flavor-of-tokyo
Link             http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27091902...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7763wt_820
Comments     -

Would appreciate your advice.........m


----------



## shanel79

Lastly this red number.  It has a serial number that starts with a 2, so it was between 90-93'.    This one looks like a pretty common design. But No clue what the name / worth is.  Funny thing.. I was looking at the serial number and totally bummed out that I couldn't see a CC on the tag (because I know my grandma's friend would never buy a fake and I was bummed that she got ripped off)  Then I flashed a light on it and Presto... there it was!   If you need a better description to identify any of these let me know, as I have no idea what you are looking for. 

I'll be honest, the picture makes the red look brighter than it really is. Its a pretty old purse and like I said, my grandma didn't know what she had.


----------



## weiting

rahma said:


> im no chanel expert but ive been cheated before so the SA gv me a few tips for online shopping.first,the line should be aligned with the back pocket but tis doesn't.i maybe be wrong but tis looks like a fake.



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/clutch-w-chain-d-color-love-1st-reveal-762563-9.html

I did my research! apparently its normal that the back quilts does not align for this style.


----------



## rahma

weiting said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/clutch-w-chain-d-color-love-1st-reveal-762563-9.html
> 
> I did my research! apparently its normal that the back quilts does not align for this style.



Oh really!thank god!really hate to other people experience the same thing happens to me.lucky for u dear,u should get it.the color is beautiful


----------



## piaboal

Looking for info on this bag--I've heard it called 'chocolate bar' but that's all I know?


----------



## BigAkoya

chiqui0226 said:


> Hi! Please help me with this bag thanks..
> Item name: dont know
> Private seller


 
Hi, It is called the kisslock clutch or in the past the timeless kisslock clutch.  It comes in caviar and lambskin.  Yours is caviar.  

There is also another "clutch" called the , and it is called timeless clutch with chain.  This is a completely different clutch, and looks like a flap bag.  

The key to naming your clutch is the word "kisslock", no chains.  

This is one of my favorite bags!


----------



## chiqui0226

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi, It is called the kisslock clutch or in the past the timeless kisslock clutch.  It comes in caviar and lambskin.  Yours is caviar.
> 
> There is also another "clutch" called the , and it is called timeless clutch with chain.  This is a completely different clutch, and looks like a flap bag.
> 
> The key to naming your clutch is the word "kisslock", no chains.
> 
> This is one of my favorite bags!



Thanks.. Do you have an idea if its authentic? TIA &#57430;


----------



## Rara.

Hello, can any of you lovely ladies here help with this bag? TIA


----------



## ttn0053

How much was this wallet (retail price)?? I think it is a really old style.

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ather-french-purse-wallet-i-59172-s-2595.html


----------



## BigAkoya

chiqui0226 said:


> Thanks.. Do you have an idea if its authentic? TIA &#57430;


 
Hi, you can have it authenticated in the authenticate thread to be sure as I'm not an expert. 

But, looking at mine and then looking at yours, it looks genuine.  Two comments: 
- I can't see the inside very well, but it should be leather, not fabric or silk.  The bag is all leather, inside and out.  The only "cloth" part is the inside of the little zipper pocket in the back. 
- I couldn't see the info on the receipt, but the date of purchase should be around 2006 based on the serial number that starts with 109.  If the receipt has a date of say, 2011, that is not correct and the receipt and the bag are not together.  This is because each serial number is unique and it keeps incrementing.  For example, I have a bag with a serial number of 111, and I bought that bag in Feb 2007.  That is why I think your bag is around late 2006., so a receipt showing 2011 does not make sense.  I hope this part makes sense.  Your post said "Private Seller", but it wasn't clear if you were selling the bag or buying the bag and where the receipt came from.  

I bought another kisslock about a month ago, and the current price of the bag is $2900.00 (the serial numbers are now starting with 16).  

I hope this was helpful.  But to be sure, you may want to authenticate on the authenticate thread.   I'm not an "official" authenticator... just a lover of the kisslock clutch!


----------



## dalenas

Hi ladies, I have been trying to find what the name of this bag is and I need help. All I know is that it is vintage from around 1999. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiqui0226 said:
			
		

> Thanks.. Do you have an idea if its authentic? TIA &#57430;



Hi... I noticed one odd thing.  On your side picture, the leather doesn't cover the metal where as mine does.  It doesn't mean it's fake, but it is different than mine.  I have 3 kisslocks and the leather covers the metal on all of them.

Here is a pic so you know what I  talking about.


----------



## chiqui0226

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi... I noticed one odd thing.  On your side picture, the leather doesn't cover the metal where as mine does.  It doesn't mean it's fake, but it is different than mine.  I have 3 kisslocks and the leather covers the metal on all of them.
> 
> Here is a pic so you know what I  talking about.



Thanks so much.. Been very helpful. Someone is selling this to me. &#57430;


----------



## BigAkoya

chiqui0226 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much.. Been very helpful. Someone is selling this to me. &#57430;



If you don't mind, I would be I interested to know when you authenticate it, if it is real. Since you are buying it, definitely get it authenticated.

The good thing is there is a receipt and you can check the year she bought it.  She should paid  than $1000.00 for it.  The darn kisslock was still only $1395.00 back in Dec 2011.. It just went up this year.. Twice. Oh.... Is there a box?  There should be a sticker on the box with the same serial number as the bag.

Good luck!
If you decide to get it, you will really enjoy it.  I love this bag.


----------



## BigAkoya

willeyi said:
			
		

> If you don't mind, I would be I interested to know when you authenticate it, if it is real. Since you are buying it, definitely get it authenticated.
> 
> The good thing is there is a receipt and you can check the year she bought it.  She should paid  than $1000.00 for it.  The darn kisslock was still only $1395.00 back in Dec 2011.. It just went up this year.. Twice. Oh.... Is there a box?  There should be a sticker on the box with the same serial number as the bag.
> 
> Good luck!
> If you decide to get it, you will really enjoy it.  I love this bag.



Meant to say no more than $1000.00.  Not exactly 1k.  I recall something like 895.00 back then but definitely no more than 1k.

Good luck!


----------



## chiqui0226

willeyi said:
			
		

> Meant to say no more than $1000.00.  Not exactly 1k.  I recall something like 895.00 back then but definitely no more than 1k.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks! Coz the seller is selling it at a very low price and it still looks good. I hope its authentic coz it really is a good buy. &#57430;


----------



## vanilje

chiqui0226 said:


> Thanks! Coz the seller is selling it at a very low price and it still looks good. I hope its authentic coz it really is a good buy. &#57430;


 
Hi chiqui0226, 
The authenticators http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html require a link to online sales site/auction, they will probably not authenticate private sales.
You could also try http://www.etincelerauthentications.com/

The pic of the hologram is very blurry...but it looks like 10218184?
This hologram# is commonly used on fake bags.


----------



## chiqui0226

vanilje said:
			
		

> Hi chiqui0226,
> The authenticators http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html require a link to online sales site/auction, they will probably not authenticate private sales.
> You could also try http://www.etincelerauthentications.com/
> 
> The pic of the hologram is very blurry...but it looks like 10218184?
> This hologram# is commonly used on fake bags.



Oh! Ok too bad. Thanks anyway. &#57430;


----------



## BigAkoya

chiqui0226 said:
			
		

> Oh! Ok too bad. Thanks anyway. &#57430;



Bummer.  Too good to be true.  At least you didn't get scammed.  I read on a thread a woman got scammed after the seller even told her she bought it at  boutique and offered to call the boutique to verify.  Too any fakes.

If you want to consider a new one, I have a really good SA.


----------



## chiqui0226

willeyi said:
			
		

> Bummer.  Too good to be true.  At least you didn't get scammed.  I read on a thread a woman got scammed after the seller even told her she bought it at  boutique and offered to call the boutique to verify.  Too any fakes.
> 
> If you want to consider a new one, I have a really good SA.



Do they ship intetnationally? &#57430;


----------



## chiqui0226

willeyi said:
			
		

> Bummer.  Too good to be true.  At least you didn't get scammed.  I read on a thread a woman got scammed after the seller even told her she bought it at  boutique and offered to call the boutique to verify.  Too any fakes.
> 
> If you want to consider a new one, I have a really good SA.



Do they ship intetnationally? &#57430;


----------



## BigAkoya

chiqui0226 said:
			
		

> Do they ship intetnationally? &#57430;



Hi, yes they do ship internationally.
His name is James at Neiman Marcus and here is his email.  james_mills@neimanmarcusstores.com

He is great!  Also, are you aware of the 12A red for this season?  Everyone is crazy about it as it is the perfect true red.  Everyone is buying the bags in this red.  And... they made a kisslock in this red!  I love it!   So, if you like red, you may want to think about this one and get a black later.  Just a thought.  I am not sure if the red is still available but you can ask James.  I bought my bag from him.

Kindly tell him Irma referred you.

Here is a pic as FYI so you can see it.


----------



## chiqui0226

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi, yes they do ship internationally.
> His name is James at Neiman Marcus and here is his email.  james_mills@neimanmarcusstores.com
> 
> He is great!  Also, are you aware of the 12A red for this season?  Everyone is crazy about it as it is the perfect true red.  Everyone is buying the bags in this red.  And... they made a kisslock in this red!  I love it!   So, if you like red, you may want to think about this one and get a black later.  Just a thought.  I am not sure if the red is still available but you can ask James.  I bought my bag from him.
> 
> Kindly tell him Irma referred you.
> 
> Here is a pic as FYI so you can see it.



Thanks so much you've been very helpful. &#57430; ill check with the customs duties and taxes first i might pay twice if i have it shipped here. ill think about the red though. now confused &#58372; hehe


----------



## RolfeNicholas

Hey guys I was rummaging through my friends house cuz she's moving and I found this and she said I could keep it. It was free, but I'm just wondering if it's real or if it's of any worth. Thanks I'm new to the forum!


----------



## chelle0216

Hi ladies, could someone help me identify this Chanel clutch?


----------



## Hyori 70

Hmmm.. CC mark on bags looks weird.. ?!?!


----------



## lshcat

chelle0216 said:


> Hi ladies, could someone help me identify this Chanel clutch?
> 
> View attachment 1825076




This is a fake.


----------



## BigAkoya

chelle0216 said:


> Hi ladies, could someone help me identify this Chanel clutch?
> 
> View attachment 1825076


 
CC mark is wrong. And, Chanel doesn't use leather tabs on their zippers.  They use metal with the logo.   

The box photo also doesn't match the bag... very strange.   

You may want to verify if this is real.


----------



## cyanara

I think this is a fake too. the chanel authencity card don't have that multicolor sheen on the white border.


----------



## Neon_Nights

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/417376_10151158225890281_1790512207_n.jpg

I can't get the photo to post in the post, but all I can identify is that it is a WOC. I can't decide on what fabric it is.


----------



## chelle0216

Thanks ladies.. My sister had purchased these a few years ago and paid $1000!! So she's upset right now knowing its fake.


----------



## cyanara

chelle0216 said:


> Thanks ladies.. My sister had purchased these a few years ago and paid $1000!! So she's upset right now knowing its fake.



Did she buy it online or at the actual store?


----------



## cyanara

weiting said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/clutch-w-chain-d-color-love-1st-reveal-762563-9.html
> 
> I did my research! apparently its normal that the back quilts does not align for this style.



It is true. I was at the store and have held the real thing in my hands, the back quilts do not align for the back pocket. other tpfers in the Chanel Singapore thread can vouch for it as well.


----------



## cyanara

chiqui0226 said:


> Hi! Please help me with this bag thanks..
> Item name: dont know
> Private seller



sorry I don't think its authentic. would not advise you to buy. Like I mentioned in another post, the chanel authencity card don't have that hologram border. it is just plain white. And like willeyi said, the leather does not cover the metal part sufficiently. I have a kisslock too and mine does.


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Hi guys,

Can you ID this Chanel bag please, bought a couple or few years back (can't even remember ) and I don't at all recall the name. Many thanks


----------



## mdchan602

Please help! Thanks!!

I just know it's vintage and the strap is not very long...kinda like an evening bag. 

















THANKS!


----------



## wandering

Hi, could anyone ID this Chanel bag please? It was purchased this May in Melbourne. I've got a number on the receipt : A66961Y0749394305. Not sure if this helps. 

Mademoiselle Bag?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## peapodstems

Hi, could someone help me identify the year and price of this clutch in the listing? Thank you!

Item: Classic Chanel Dark RED Lambskin Clutch Bag Purse New
Item #: 380458542298
Seller: nelbog
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380458542298...84.m1497.l2649


----------



## milliez

Help identify this Chanel shoulder bag. Any information would be appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## isolaated

Hi Ladies, could you please identify this flap bag? I havent seen one with mademoiselle chain.


----------



## jessdressed

Aisuhimeriae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you ID this Chanel bag please, bought a couple or few years back (can't even remember ) and I don't at all recall the name. Many thanks


 
This was from the Outdoor Ligne a few years ago


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

jessdressed said:


> This was from the Outdoor Ligne a few years ago



Thank you *sooooo much*!


----------



## Kielmh

Can anyone help me finding out if I have been handed a fake Chanel???
The bag is medium size in ecru colour the zip inside does carry Chanel logo to one side and the name on the other stitches do match on both side and ther is a small leather sticker inside that is branded with the logo and Paris underneath it.
The logo outside the bag interlocks and there is a small r on the top corner of the right C.
Haven't figure out how to attach pics yet as only have access through my phone...


----------



## kalexachu

Can someone help me identify this chanel?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/vi...id=54912026530


Thanks!!


----------



## nguyenvk9099

Does anyone know what style and number this Chanel bag is? What year and season it's from? 
This bag is fabric.


----------



## nguyenvk9099

btw, these picture belongs to balearic1


----------



## nguyenvk9099

Would you buy a fabric bag?  I love the print on this bag but bc its fabric, I am a little hesitant.  It would be hard to keep clean.


----------



## vanilje

Kielmh said:


> Can anyone help me finding out if I have been handed a fake Chanel???
> The bag is medium size in ecru colour the zip inside does carry Chanel logo to one side and the name on the other stitches do match on both side and ther is a small leather sticker inside that is branded with the logo and Paris underneath it.
> The logo outside the bag interlocks and* there is a small r on the top corner of the right C.*
> Haven't figure out how to attach pics yet as only have access through my phone...


 
It's probably fake. Does it have a hologram number?


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Kielmh said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me finding out if I have been handed a fake Chanel???
> The bag is medium size in ecru colour the zip inside does carry Chanel logo to one side and the name on the other stitches do match on both side and ther is a small leather sticker inside that is branded with the logo and Paris underneath it.
> The logo outside the bag interlocks and there is a small r on the top corner of the right C.
> Haven't figure out how to attach pics yet as only have access through my phone...



You better find out how to attach pictures so we can see. I suggest that you post them at the authenticate thread.


----------



## stcyla

ID this wallet? It's actually mine but it was a gift. It's ridiculous  I'm so ignorant but i'd love to know the style/model/color name. it was taken on photobooth so the color is brighter and more orangey in peson. :] thanks.


----------



## daniels307

can somebody help to identify this and season/collection this is from:




TIA!


----------



## dmdreaming

Can anyone help me identify the names of the bags below?  The first one was purchased in 1996, and the second was around 1995 I believe.  Thanks so much!


----------



## sabbam

Hi!
I was wondering if you could help me identify this Chanel.
It is my friends and i wanted to know the model, but i don't know that much about Chanel. Sorry, that is the only pic i have.
Thanks!!


----------



## shanel79

shanel79 said:


> here


 

Still looking for this one?  its a satin ribbon weave.


----------



## shanel79

shanel79 said:


> here


sorry Having issues figuring this out.  I am trying to copy the pic with the post??


----------



## shanel79

Clearly I can't do this right!! I am trying to identify 3 bags I posted on page 373 of this thread. I am thinking of sending the red one in for a refurb. More on that In the repair thread.


----------



## Frchgrl

Hello, haven't posted in awhile.Thank you in advance for your help.

I purchased this at the Chanel Boutique at Neiman Marcus in 2006. I have all the tags and know what bag I have HOWEVER when doing further research (as I may sell it) I'm not finding the exact match? Curious if it's discontinued?


Others I see like this one have a back pocket and some , the inside is red. Mine is neither.

Here are photos. Any further info on it is appreciated.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I just got my first Chanel.  I know that it is from the late 1990's.  If anyone could give me more information, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ckbcosio

Hi, 

Please help me identify this Chanel. Is there such a thing? And what do you call this kind of shoulder chain? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Frchgrl

Frchgrl said:


> Hello, haven't posted in awhile.Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> I purchased this at the Chanel Boutique at Neiman Marcus in 2006. I have all the tags and know what bag I have HOWEVER when doing further research (as I may sell it) I'm not finding the exact match? Curious if it's discontinued?
> 
> 
> Others I see like this one have a back pocket and some , the inside is red. Mine is neither.
> 
> Here are photos. Any further info on it is appreciated.




Hello, just bumping..........anyone ?

thank you


----------



## chelsealove

Kim1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already, but does anyone have any info on this little purse? Name, price, size, a better picture of it? Any info would be great! TIA!!!


----------



## chelsealove

jennot said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> Anybody know the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 675081
> 
> 
> TIA!


----------



## chelsealove

dalenas said:


> Hi ladies, I have been trying to find what the name of this bag is and I need help. All I know is that it is vintage from around 1999. Thanks in advance.


 
love this bag!


----------



## chelsealove

lshcat said:


> This is a fake.


 
hmm..doesn't looks real to me..


----------



## chelsealove

nguyenvk9099 said:


> Would you buy a fabric bag? I love the print on this bag but bc its fabric, I am a little hesitant. It would be hard to keep clean.


----------



## Adreebaybee

Hi I've just purchased this vintage Chanel bag and authenticity has been verified by the lovely ladies in PurseForum. I've tried searching online for an info on the bag. Has anyone seen this before? Have one? Knows its name or era? I think it might had been mid 80s because of the double cc logo in front?

Appreciate any comments.


----------



## Adreebaybee

vanilje said:


> It's probably fake. Does it have a hologram number?


Do post some pictures when you figured it out - that's probably the best way It might be a vintage chanel. vintage change prior to the 80s didn't have any serial numbers and the one in the early 80 had just stickers - I've a vintage bag which is 100% authentic and the serial number has fallen out


----------



## topshopper

Majesticface71 said:


> I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag and size carried by Savannah Miller in this picture.
> 
> Thank you.


Chanel GST Caviar Leather


----------



## MagzC

Hi Guys,
I just purchased a vintage Chanel (so excited its my first Chanel kehehe) could you guys tell me what it is? I know from the serial number it came out in 1996-1997 and its some kind of tote in Navy Caviar... but thats all I can find.. I've found bags similar online but not the same bottom or zips.. Sorry if this has already appeared here before! I've been looking all over and can't find it thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MagzC

whoops picture above isn't working here it is again 
http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h401/hannari1/0717ChanelNavyShoulder/P1230900.jpg
http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h401/hannari1/0717ChanelNavyShoulder/P1230912.jpg


----------



## lv333

if you cannot see it: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=vdisfo&s=6


----------



## lonerjas

Looks like Snake Skin Classic Flap


----------



## KandyKane

Can anyone give me any details on this bag? It has a 7-digit serial number starting with 4111xxx


----------



## vink

If it has three compartments, I assume you've seen it IRL. It's the "clam pocket". I think it's from  12P or 12C. Can't remember when exactly. It's made of water snake skin.


----------



## dmdreaming

dmdreaming said:


> Can anyone help me identify the names of the bags below?  The first one was purchased in 1996, and the second was around 1995 I believe.  Thanks so much!


Just a bump...any thoughts on these bags anyone?  Thanks so much!


----------



## ckbcosio

ckbcosio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me identify this Chanel. Is there such a thing? And what do you call this kind of shoulder chain? Thanks in advance !



BUMP! Please?


----------



## nessavay

Hey ladies,

I saw this gorgeous clutch on Snapette and was wondering if anyone knew what the price was? If by any chance any of you already have it and would like to share pics that would be ok too


----------



## Orchidlady

This came out back in 2009. Lauren Conrad has one just like this. I believe it was in the $3000 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## honeybunch

Love it!  So unusual.


----------



## sabbam

Hi can someone please tell me if this handbag is authentic/ what collection it belongs to?? Thanks


----------



## Shopping4One

sabbam said:


> Hi can someone please tell me if this handbag is authentic/ what collection it belongs to?? Thanks



If the bag was bought online (or is for sale online) and you can post a link to the site, you can post the bag to this thread (as long as you're not the seller):
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html
The one picture you posted won't be enough to authenticate the bag, so read the list of what will be necessary and make sure to include that in your inquiry (in the first post of that thread). Otherwise, you can post back to this thread to get opinions, but again, you'll need pictures of those aforementioned details because a bag can't be authenticated with what you've provided alone. If you want an expert opinion, you can get that from an online authenticator for $5.00. 

Also, my understanding is that many of the vintage bags have no particular name or "collection" (other than "caviar tote" or "lambskin camera bag"), that's a more recent development, although the serial number can help pinpoint the approximate age of the bag. Hopefully this helps others who also post inquiries here that feel they might be getting overlooked.


----------



## upawn

bluekit said:


> ​
> The white flap was from cruise 2011 and it's retailed for $3,500.



So sorry for the late reply. Thanks so much.


----------



## bluekit

daniels307 said:


> can somebody help to identify this and season/collection this is from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



This is from the Boy Chanel collection from spring summer 2012. I believe the retail was $5,200 or $5,300.


----------



## whimsic

Hi ladies, can someone please identify this gorgeous piece:


----------



## missyb

Can anyone identify this bag? How old may she be? She is at a local consignment store by me. Tia


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Does anyone know what this bag is called? it was a hand me down/ gift. quite small but cute! Can't for the life of me find out the name/model anything about it.


----------



## georgeok

Hi All
I'm trying to identify a chanel bag as I believe someone mentioned it would be great for an ipad.   It's a black caviar with the CC's on the front with a zipper right across the top.  It looks like a pouch/document holder?? If anyone knows what it is and how much in euros it is i'd be really grateful! thanks v much
p.s just found a post about it, i think it's a flat caviar pouche?? hope that helps!


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

Hello, first post here!
I just passed by a consignment store in South Korea, and saw a Chanel bag in the window. It was in pretty good condition, selling for a bit under $1100USD. Can someone please help me ID the name and price of this bag? 

I took a bad window reflective picture but it is navy blue, and is similar to a smaller version of the gst tote. Any help is appreciated, thank you!



On the right


----------



## Anjool

Looks like a gst :S for 1100? wowwwww


----------



## sneezz

Maybe it's a PST? Still a good deal!


----------



## Myrkur

It looks like the bag is in between a PST and GST, but wow that's so cheap. Maybe it's fake?!


----------



## LadyEnoki

Hm if you buy that make sure they are legally obligated to refund you if it turns out to be fake...


----------



## Canneiv

It looks like GST.  $1100 is good deal, make sure get authenticate after purchase and ensure they will refund you money back if it turn out to be fake. Good luck.


----------



## lhasalover

If it is a GST it is an awesome deal. Make sure it is not a fake before you buy....Maybe put it on hold and get additional pics and get it authenticated here...


----------



## rosebullet

I saw on a website that this is Cruise 2013.


----------



## TallulahJane

Having a hard time IDing this bag. I have no knowledge when it comes to Chanel so any help would be much appreciated@ I would also like to know fair value for this bag in good condition if possible. I was told it cost 3000 new. 

TIA


----------



## Smiles1030

rosebullet said:


> I saw on a website that this is Cruise 2013.


what site did you see this one?  I love it


----------



## Allee

vanillaskiesxx said:
			
		

> Hello, first post here!
> I just passed by a consignment store in South Korea, and saw a Chanel bag in the window. It was in pretty good condition, selling for a bit under $1100USD. Can someone please help me ID the name and price of this bag?
> 
> I took a bad window reflective picture but it is navy blue, and is similar to a smaller version of the gst tote. Any help is appreciated, thank you!
> 
> On the right



It could be a medallion tote. Were the handles solid and rolled?


----------



## rosebullet

Smiles1030 said:


> what site did you see this one?  I love it



I saw on purseblog.com hehehe it is gorgeous but hard to maintain for sure.


----------



## Byie

Can someone please help me identify this stunning tote?  Thanks!!


----------



## Shopping4One

vanillaskiesxx said:


> Hello, first post here!
> I just passed by a consignment store in South Korea, and saw a Chanel bag in the window. It was in pretty good condition, selling for a bit under $1100USD. Can someone please help me ID the name and price of this bag?
> 
> I took a bad window reflective picture but it is navy blue, and is similar to a smaller version of the gst tote. Any help is appreciated, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1845240
> 
> On the right



Hmmm, could be a GST, PST or Petite Timeless Tote, definitely an older version, whichever bag it is due to the stitching around the CCs (I loved that version more than the current). I'm thinking GST because it's not north/south enough for the PST and the PTT has a sharper edge. $1100? What a bargain if it's authentic. That's about what my PST cost in 2007. Good luck.


----------



## sahree

Found this bag on ebay...I just can't find any more WOC like this. I like the extra compartment in the back. What is the name of this style so I can find more like it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Ulit...Messenger-Bag-NEW-/200807617531#ht_1818wt_856

or this one: http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CD24182/24182-35325.jpg


----------



## queenofshopping

This was available 12C in stores just a few months ago and retail price is $1800 (USD pre tax) my SA at Neimans sent me pictures of it in several colors, (black, coral, red, ivory) you might still be able to locate this style still at Neimans with some time set aside to calling. Try calling Rhonda at the Neimans in Northbrook Illinois, as they had them and they tend to sometimes carry bags from prior seasons that may be deemed "no longer available" by other SA's... I would for sure call her if you are wanting to buy this.  It is a really cute little bag, and the one you have posted is really over-priced, IMO. I can not tell you how many listings I see claiming a bag to be "sold out" and marked up in price when that is hardly the truth. Good luck!


----------



## queenofshopping

sahree said:
			
		

> Found this bag on ebay...I just can't find any more WOC like this. I like the extra compartment in the back. What is the name of this style so I can find more like it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Ulitimate-Wallet-Chain-WOC-Pewter-Lambskin-Leather-Messenger-Bag-NEW-/200807617531#ht_1818wt_856
> 
> or this one: http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CD24182/24182-35325.jpg



Just looked again at that listing, and it was from 12P, so, I would really urge you to try contacting Rhonda as I noted above. I had posted some pictures of the colors she had sent to me back in march of this same bag- I just hate to see someone have to pay such a markup from resellers when you can purchase from the retailer still at the correct pricing...


----------



## queenofshopping

Sorry, one more quick note: the thread I posted pictures in of this bag was titled : "anyone have this bag?" and I started the thread on 3/4/12... On my iPad right now and can't figure out how to post a link...  she also sent me pics of black and navy and ivory....


----------



## lvtam

I had this bag in black caviar and had to return it twice due to a defective chain. I loved it but the quality was terrible. I saw a bag very similar to this but slightly larger that looked perfect -- it was like a mini with a woc attached. Sorry I don't have a pic.


----------



## sahree

queenofshopping-thanks so much for the info im gonna search for your thread now..it just looks so practical.


----------



## queenofshopping

sahree said:
			
		

> queenofshopping-thanks so much for the info im gonna search for your thread now..it just looks so practical.



Pm me if you want the cell # for SA... I am sure u can reach her via store tho... Tell her Jill from Texas referred you


----------



## sahree

i wonder why it's kinda rare...it seems like a great , larger, woc style bag ...fits more than the regular woc , great for hands-free shopping


----------



## mlpc

Can anybody help me identify this bag? Please thanks in advance!


----------



## purseaddict86

Saw one of these today at the Chanel store on spring street in new York city.


----------



## Frchgrl

Frchgrl said:


> Hello, haven't posted in awhile.Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> I purchased this at the Chanel Boutique at Neiman Marcus in 2006. I have all the tags and know what bag I have HOWEVER when doing further research (as I may sell it) I'm not finding the exact match? Curious if it's discontinued?
> 
> 
> Others I see like this one have a back pocket and some , the inside is red. Mine is neither.
> 
> Here are photos. Any further info on it is appreciated.



I went back to the Neiman Marcus Chanel boutique with my bag to get info. In case it helps anyone else I thought I'd pass along. It's their 2006 Season Lambskin Classic Flap. She told me the seasonal items do not come out again and if they do they are not the exact same. (Different interior color or pocket, for ex.)

So would it be appropriate to say my bag is now rare? I haven't seen any like this exact one. Going to part with it for a sturdier one.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Meesook said:
			
		

> Hi all, i'm pretty new to Chanel.  I got this bag when I was in Paris the last 2 weeks.  In the tag, it's called 'SAC RABAT'.  Just would like to know what's the official name of this model.  It's a soft calf skin (but looks like soft cavier.)  Similar size to East West. Thanks!



I would like to know too. I have a larger version.


----------



## RACHEY07

I saw someone carrying this bag today and could not keep my eyes off it! I was able to find this image online, but what bag is this?? Thanks!


----------



## sweetpea61

Can anyone help me identify and price this Chanel??

It's up for sale at an auction so I do not have any additional pictures.

Any info is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## ckbcosio

Hi Chanel Experts,

Please help me identify this Vintage Chanel. I appreciate our help!


----------



## rosebullet

Smiles1030 said:


> what site did you see this one?  I love it



purseblog.com


----------



## luvmesumbags

PLEASE help!  What size reissue is this and what color? I bought it expecting a 227 in gold.  I am unsure if this is correct. Please give some insight. Thanks


----------



## mai_LV

Hi ladies and gents! 
I just purchased this bag from a consignment store and would like to know what the name of it is!  I was told it's vintage and 30 years old or more so it does not have a hologram.  I couldn't pass it up since it was so pretty and in such great condition !!! I think it was made in 1980 or even 1970!! Here are some pics!  It looks the size of a mini.  Did they make minis back in 1980??


























TIA!!


----------



## mai_LV

Can anybody help me identify this Chanel?? I got it at a consignment store.  I believe it's from 1980 or earlier.  There is no hologram.





















TIA


----------



## mai_LV

Anybody??


----------



## smiley

Beautiful! Looks like a mini but slightly larger.


----------



## Luccibag

Looks like a mini flap to me. Great condition. .... Congrats!!


----------



## wandering

wandering said:


> Hi, could anyone ID this Chanel bag please? It was purchased this May in Melbourne. I've got a number on the receipt : A66961Y0749394305. Not sure if this helps.
> 
> Mademoiselle Bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


 
again, anyone could help?


----------



## ValentineNicole

Please help me identify this Chanel


----------



## ldantiques07

HI, EVERYONE!

So, I bought this on ebay.  I believe it to be real, but there was a slight misrepresentation of the item.  It was sold to me as a credit card holder, which in the pictures, it looks like one.
















Does it not look like a credit card holder size piece.

In the next picture the top wallet is a Coach credit card wallet
the bottom one the Chanel I just got






I do like it, but I have no idea what it could hold.  Its to short for cash, a check book does not seem right, and credit cards are way to short and will fall out?  Does anyone have a clue what its for?


----------



## Allee

ldantiques07 said:
			
		

> HI, EVERYONE!
> 
> So, I bought this on ebay.  I believe it to be real, but there was a slight misrepresentation of the item.  It was sold to me as a credit card holder, which in the pictures, it looks like one.
> 
> Does it not look like a credit card holder size piece.
> 
> In the next picture the top wallet is a Coach credit card wallet
> the bottom one the Chanel I just got
> 
> I do like it, but I have no idea what it could hold.  Its to short for cash, a check book does not seem right, and credit cards are way to short and will fall out?  Does anyone have a clue what its for?



Possibly passport holder?


----------



## ldantiques07

Allee said:


> Possibly passport holder?




That is what I was thinking.  Like tickets, passport, documents and such.  I was excited about the Credit Card holder, but I dont know what to think of this.  The lady does not accept returns, but I think this is highly not as described, since it was sold as a cc holder.


----------



## ldantiques07

ldantiques07 said:


> That is what I was thinking.  Like tickets, passport, documents and such.  I was excited about the Credit Card holder, but I dont know what to think of this.  The lady does not accept returns, but I think this is highly not as described, since it was sold as a cc holder.



plus in the ad, there were not pictures of it with a coin, or purse. I find that highly misrepresenting the item.


----------



## ej.lovelee

Hi, 

Can anyone help me ID this purse? It'd be sincerely appreciated!


----------



## smalls

ej.lovelee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me ID this purse? It'd be sincerely appreciated!


 
I think this is from the Lady Braid collection.


----------



## RACHEY07

Posting this again...
Has anyone seen this before and know when it's from or what it's called? I think it's recent...thanks!


----------



## jia.wenjing

Please help me identify this Chanel ~


----------



## luvmesumbags

Any help on this one please?  I am puzzled!



luvmesumbags said:


> PLEASE help!  What size reissue is this and what color? I bought it expecting a 227 in gold.  I am unsure if this is correct. Please give some insight. Thanks


----------



## kichichan

Hi ladies!

I'm planning to buy this bag on an auction (starting price at around $1000 -1200). Measure 18 x 25 x 6,5 cm and  44 cm chain, stamp Made in France, lamb skin.

The bag's serial number is 13460532 which I think it should be produced sometimes between 2009 until now. 

However, there is a stamp on the closure lock which make me doubting about the authenticity of this bag. I wonder if the stamp on closure lock only have in vintage bag?

Have anyone seen this bag sold in the boutique lately? Or would this bag be a fake one?

Please give me some suggestions...!


----------



## smiley

kichichan said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm planning to buy this bag on an auction (starting price at around $1000 -1200). Measure 18 x 25 x 6,5 cm and  44 cm chain, stamp Made in France, lamb skin.
> 
> The bag's serial number is 13460532 which I think it should be produced sometimes between 2009 until now.
> 
> However, there is a stamp on the closure lock which make me doubting about the authenticity of this bag. I wonder if the stamp on closure lock only have in vintage bag?
> 
> Have anyone seen this bag sold in the boutique lately? Or would this bag be a fake one?
> 
> Please give me some suggestions...!


Looks like a vintage flap but the hologram number indicates much newer as you say. May be a fake but you would need pictures of a whole bunch of detail to tell.


----------



## kichichan

smiley said:


> Looks like a vintage flap but the hologram number indicates much newer as you say. May be a fake but you would need pictures of a whole bunch of detail to tell.



Hey, thanks... I think I will skip this... I can see something is fishy here since they couldn't even name the bag in a right way... Strange auction house...!


----------



## lallybelle

a 134XXXXX should be early - mid 2010, not 2009. Plus the hardware is Hallmarked, which Chanel stopped doing in about April 2009...


----------



## smiley

kichichan said:


> Hey, thanks... I think I will skip this... I can see something is fishy here since they couldn't even name the bag in a right way... Strange auction house...!



Guess better safe then sorry but if it is real, it is quite lovely. Maybe worth a try asking for more questions or pictures.


----------



## Bakteria

Hi,

Is this a camera bag?
http://www.portero.com/index.php/ca...3/s/chanel-black-quilted-caviar-shoulder-bag/


----------



## missyb

jia.wenjing said:
			
		

> Please help me identify this Chanel ~



I believe this was a cruise bag from this year. Forget the name but I liked it and couldn't find any because it went on sale.


----------



## shalessee

@jiaweng that Chanel bag is from Retro Chain


----------



## holycooooow

Hi I was wondering what this bag is? Is it a WOC?

http://theglitterguide.tumblr.com/post/30526161597/celebinspire-elin-kling


----------



## shalessee

@holycow I think that bag is called mineral night


----------



## iheartorange

Hi everyone, I bought this bag in London in may 2011 but the store there didn't give me a box or tag with the style number or name. Can you tell me what this is? I know it's in the mademoiselle collection.  Thx


----------



## *bubs

Hi everyone. I just wanted to confirm what this bag is, is it a PST? Thanks!


----------



## bluekit

This was part of the first versions of the Just Mademoiselle collection in a camera bag style. 


iheartorange said:


> Hi everyone, I bought this bag in London in may 2011 but the store there didn't give me a box or tag with the style number or name. Can you tell me what this is? I know it's in the mademoiselle collection.  Thx
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861181


----------



## bluekit

It's a PTT style, petite timeless tote style.. 


*bubs said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to confirm what this bag is, is it a PST? Thanks!


----------



## bluekit

This looks like a vintage camera bag. Chanel calls this design generically as "camera bags" although they may belong to different collections in the current times. 


Bakteria said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this a camera bag?
> http://www.portero.com/index.php/ca...3/s/chanel-black-quilted-caviar-shoulder-bag/


----------



## Sweetie11

Can anyone tell me what collection this purse came from and what it retailed for originally? I think it might be part of the "chain around" collection because of the micro chain that runs along the edge in the seaming.
It is an authentic Chanel bag.  I have the authenticity card and the hologram sticker inside is intact and valid.
Thank you!


----------



## ej.lovelee

Hi, 

Can anyone ID this bag for me? It'd be sincerely appreciated!


----------



## Azumie

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and how much it retails for? Thank you


----------



## shalessee

Azumie said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and how much it retails for? Thank you



It's called back to school and it's $4500


----------



## Azumie

shalessee said:


> It's called back to school and it's $4500


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Brandlover2000

ej.lovelee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone ID this bag for me? It'd be sincerely appreciated!


It's called GST = Giant shopping tote. $2900


----------



## Brandlover2000

smiley said:


> Looks like a vintage flap but the hologram number indicates much newer as you say. May be a fake but you would need pictures of a whole bunch of detail to tell.


Hi there,
I was told if there is any stamp on closure clock it just means bag was made from the original place which has to be France. So, just check it out with seller to see whether bag is made in France.
Brandlover 2000


----------



## Flur

Hello everyone!

Can you please help me out with identifying this Chanel?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smile4me6

Is anybody familiar with this handbag?


----------



## avia

Ladies i found a metallic reissue with double flap.with the serial number inside which is 12161252. And the owner said its a limited edition and she wants it for 4500 brand new never been used.is this the real price of the bag?i know its an authentic bag i just dont know if  the price is ok and she said the size is 14x8. Im confuse if its a 227 or 228? Hope someone here can help me.TIA.


----------



## shalessee

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> Is anybody familiar with this handbag?



It's called Soft Touch


----------



## thongthong80

Can anyone tell me the product code of this tote?? TIA!!


----------



## smile4me6

shalessee said:
			
		

> It's called Soft Touch



Thanks....is this a comfortable shoulder bag? What are your opinions of this bag?


----------



## bobolittle

can anyone please tell me the name of this habdbag?


----------



## shalessee

bobolittle said:
			
		

> can anyone please tell me the name of this habdbag?



I think it's called Istanbul


----------



## shalessee

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> Thanks....is this a comfortable shoulder bag? What are your opinions of this bag?



Very light weight and I think u can wear it as a cross body bag too


----------



## Sweetie11

bobolittle said:


> can anyone please tell me the name of this habdbag?


 
I have the same bag in black and have been trying to find out the name of the bag and how much the retail price was.


----------



## Sweetie11

shalessee said:


> I think it's called Istanbul


Do you know what the bag retailed for originally???


----------



## smile4me6

shalessee said:
			
		

> Very light weight and I think u can wear it as a cross body bag too



Thanks Shalessee!! I can't wait until I have more experience with these gorgeous Chanels!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Any opinions of this handbag?  I wonder if it would be heavy or comfortable to carry....what are your thoughts?


----------



## shalessee

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> Any opinions of this handbag?  I wonder if it would be heavy or comfortable to carry....what are your thoughts?



I remember this bag being very light weight and the leather straps on the chain makes it comfortable for an everyday bag


----------



## smile4me6

shalessee said:
			
		

> I remember this bag being very light weight and the leather straps on the chain makes it comfortable for an everyday bag



Thanks again Shalessee!!! You should be my Chanel tutor!!!


----------



## shalessee

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> Thanks again Shalessee!!! You should be my Chanel tutor!!!



My pleasure


----------



## Scarlettv

Could someone please kindly advise me which styles these two bags are and around how old they are (what year they are from)?


----------



## Henryclay

Has anyone ever seen these one or know the name? It has a PRESS label inside and serial number is from 2008-2009....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290751293771


----------



## designerdiva40

Can anyone help me out with any info on this bag & any ideas on what year its from. TIA

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...d-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara.jpg


----------



## rosie85

hey ladies

i purchased this a few days ago from a duty free chanel in south korea. i'll be picking it up from the airport in about two weeks. does anyone know the actual name of it and how much it costs wherever you have seen it?


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251140206010?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Hm92

I bought This Bag in 2005 in the chanel store in venice.. Now I wonder what the name is.. I think it came from a sports line but I'm not sure.. I have not seen this on tpf yet so I would love to know the name. It is a single flap and the inside is not leather but a red fabric. On the bottom of the purse it says CHANEL. Hope somebody can help! TIA! 




And here you can see the bottom a bit..


----------



## Hm92

Hm92 said:


> I bought This Bag in 2005 in the chanel store in venice.. Now I wonder what the name is.. I think it came from a sports line but I'm not sure.. I have not seen this on tpf yet so I would love to know the name. It is a single flap and the inside is not leather but a red fabric. On the bottom of the purse it says CHANEL. Hope somebody can help! TIA!
> 
> View attachment 1872118
> 
> 
> And here you can see the bottom a bit..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872119



As I was searching online I found somebody selling the exact same bag..
So I guess this answers my question? 
Here is the link of the seller http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-CC-l...76?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3372cde7f0 

To make everything clear, I am not the seller because I would never sell my baby


----------



## ValentineNicole

Trying this again. Can anyone tell me anything about this bag please?


----------



## shalessee

rosie85 said:
			
		

> hey ladies
> 
> i purchased this a few days ago from a duty free chanel in south korea. i'll be picking it up from the airport in about two weeks. does anyone know the actual name of it and how much it costs wherever you have seen it?



It's called chain around and costs $2800


----------



## fluffyang

Looking for the name of this baby right here! Any detail on price, year and name of bag will be appreciated!


----------



## CuriousCat00

Hi! I'm new to this forum and I need help identifying this bag that is loved by PPL actor Troian Bellisario 

img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-style-threads/1607339d1329666849-troian-bellisario-a15.jpg

Thankyou!


----------



## Buttlet B

rosie85 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i purchased this a few days ago from a duty free chanel in south korea. i'll be picking it up from the airport in about two weeks. does anyone know the actual name of it and how much it costs wherever you have seen it?


this is the "chain me" collection. It's sold out in the US store. It's like $2600. It's a great bag!

"Chain around" only come in thick sliver chain.


----------



## CuriousCat00

Sorry I didn't know how to embed photos, here is the bag I'm looking for!



Thanks~!


----------



## J Bella

Need help identifying this bag. TIA


----------



## shalessee

Buttlet B said:
			
		

> this is the "chain me" collection. It's sold out in the US store. It's like $2600. It's a great bag!
> 
> "Chain around" only come in thick sliver chain.



Oh yeah it's chain me sorry


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi guys need some help on identifying my vintage Chanel.
More of a mulberry gal so have no idea. It has a chain and a Chanel fob/tab
Would like the name, year and price if poss.


----------



## shalessee

fluffyang said:
			
		

> Looking for the name of this baby right here! Any detail on price, year and name of bag will be appreciated!



It's called expandable around $2250 from 2007-2008


----------



## Applepies

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-J...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22c944e4


----------



## shalessee

Applepies said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Jumbo-CHANEL-Black-Leather-PLEATED-Flap-Front-Chain-Strap-Handbag-/180972242148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22c944e4



It's called twisted


----------



## Sweetie11

bobolittle said:


> can anyone please tell me the name of this habdbag?


Does anyone know the retail price for this bag?


----------



## Shopping4One

Flur said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Can you please help me out with identifying this Chanel?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



That's a classic flap in tweed, probably from the early to mid 2000 range, but if you have the sticker number you can tell more exactly when it was issued. Pretty.


----------



## rrubyrubyy

Hi, 

Can anyone please identify this chanel?

Thanks

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vqgiuet9ch4x59t/photo%203.jpeg


----------



## tekarine

Hi, 

Can anyone please identify this chanel? And the retail price...

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## shalessee

tekarine said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please identify this chanel? And the retail price...
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



Its from Retro chain


----------



## CelineNanoLover

Can someone please help me identifying this chanel bag? The pictures is from the TV show 90210 season 3 episode 8. Can someone tell me what this exact bag is called and maybe have some better pictures?


----------



## designerdiva40

Please could someone tell me the name of this bag. TIA

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic..._s_Handbags&hash=item4607fb35a7#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi Ladies I know I'm posting in the wrong place......Please someone tell me what this bag is called & how much it retailed for, also was it a popular style. TIA

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic..._s_Handbags&hash=item4607fb35a7#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## smiley

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi Ladies I know I'm posting in the wrong place......Please someone tell me what this bag is called & how much it retailed for, also was it a popular style. TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic..._s_Handbags&hash=item4607fb35a7#ht_500wt_1414


It's called "In the Mix".


----------



## smiley

It's called "In the Mix" and was about $3500, I think. Not sure about the price.


----------



## designerdiva40

smiley said:


> It's called "In the Mix".



Oh thanks so much, was it very popular & have you any idea on what sort of size it is, I have a couple of GST bags & a Cerf tote so how does it compare in size to them. TIA


----------



## smiley

designerdiva40 said:


> Oh thanks so much, was it very popular & have you any idea on what sort of size it is, I have a couple of GST bags & a Cerf tote so how does it compare in size to them. TIA


It's an awesome bag. Very hot, hip and young! My friend has it and it's really great. If this is the large, it is very roomy. Roomier then the GST.


----------



## designerdiva40

smiley said:


> It's an awesome bag. Very hot, hip and young! My friend has it and it's really great. If this is the large, it is very roomy. Roomier then the GST.



Thanks so much I really appreciate your help


----------



## smiley

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks so much I really appreciate your help


Good luck! Great bag.


----------



## Mslizzy

Can anyone identify this bag?

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/1841061d1345499590-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara-oct-2009.jpg    

Sorry can't post pic


----------



## Mslizzy

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/1841061d1345499590-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara-oct-2009.jpg  

 No luck again, I give up


----------



## Mslizzy

If anyone has a chance, can you look at the pic in the celebraties & chanel pic only  thread from Aug. 20,2012 and identify the the black hobo style chanel Sofia Vergara is carrying.  TIA


----------



## designerdiva40

Mslizzy said:


> If anyone has a chance, can you look at the pic in the celebraties & chanel pic only  thread from Aug. 20,2012 and identify the the black hobo style chanel Sofia Vergara is carrying.  TIA



I also asked about this bag a couple of pages back but no one has answered..... I'd love to own one of these hobo style bags, it looks like a great every day bag


----------



## seahorseinstripes

can anyone id this chanel boy bag? it has 2 straps?


----------



## SaskiaS

That would be awesome! Love the bag!


----------



## designerdiva40

I wanted to know this too..... That bag would make a perfect every day bag so hopefully someone knows the answer


----------



## TraciFred0426

I believe that's chain me hobo, probably large size, from 11P.  NM had this bag one sale.


Here are the style #
Large A50492Y07184
Medium A50493Y07180


Most likely they are sold out.  I missed out on this too.


----------



## caitlinlim

Can anyone please help!
looking for this ipad casing but do not know the style codes for this


----------



## dreababy

hello Chanel experts! can someone help me identify and possibly somewhere to purchase this beauty! ThanksXo


----------



## LadyAK

fluffyang said:


> Looking for the name of this baby right here! Any detail on price, year and name of bag will be appreciated!


 

that is gorgeousssssssssssssssss! I want to know the name too??!!


----------



## lv13

seahorseinstripes said:
			
		

> can anyone id this chanel boy bag? it has 2 straps?



That's the Antik Boy from Paris Bombay line.  I know nordies had the black one and I saw this color at the boutique!  It was my HG until I saw that it wasn't big enough for me and the price was above my budget... It is a nice bag!


----------



## Gloray

cocoluv said:


> Ladies I am so in love with this purple quilted xxxl chain purse that June Ambrose is carrying, I have searched high & low for the name of this bag but do not come up with anything, can anyone help me out with a name, price, year maybe 2011 or 2012? I am dying to find this bag your help would be appreciated
> http://urbandingolay.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/june-ambrose-at-herve-leger.jpg
> 
> TIA



Bump


----------



## J Bella

CuriousCat00 said:


> Sorry I didn't know how to embed photos, here is the bag I'm looking for!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks~!



Idk the name but I see these all the time on ebay if your are looking for it. You can find it by searching "Chanel beige flap" or the color you are looking for


----------



## J Bella

Can someone help me ID this bag? TIA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/06C-CHANEL-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## purseOnified

Hi...

This bag was given as a gift by a friend. I need someone to help me identify it so i can call up a chanel store and inquire if they would authenticate it...i really need it authenticated since i do not have the card.
































Many Thanks...


----------



## J Bella

CuriousCat00 said:


> Sorry I didn't know how to embed photos, here is the bag I'm looking for!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks~!





purseOnified said:


> Hi...
> 
> This bag was given as a gift by a friend. I need someone to help me identify it so i can call up a chanel store and inquire if they would authenticate it...i really need it authenticated since i do not have the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks...


Um, Chanel will not authenticate your bag. If you request repairs and it's fake, they'll tell you they can't b/c it's not authentic. 
You can get it authenticated here
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html

& fake Chanels have cards too


----------



## purseOnified

Thanks for the reply...

I tried posting there but since i mentioned that i am thinking of selling it i am not getting replies/...i've posted it again with the hopes that someone would be willing to help

Thanks again 



J Bella said:


> Um, Chanel will not authenticate your bag. If you request repairs and it's fake, they'll tell you they can't b/c it's not authentic.
> You can get it authenticated here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html


----------



## J Bella

purseOnified said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> I tried posting there but since i mentioned that i am thinking of selling it i am not getting replies/...i've posted it again with the hopes that someone would be willing to help
> 
> Thanks again



Yeah, this thread is only for us buyers. Maybe pay the fee for a professional authentication service online


----------



## purseOnified

I wasn't aware...i'm new here..  I don't have the budget right now to hire someone to authenticae it...i guess i'll just have to find a buyer who can identify and authenticate it herself  thanks ...really appreciate your replies



J Bella said:


> Yeah, this thread is only for us buyers. Maybe pay the fee for a professional authentication service online


----------



## ckbcosio

Hi Ladies,

Please help me identify this Chanel. I fell inlove with with. Please let me know when's the year it was first out, it's called, etc. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lovelvburberry

Hi dear experts,  could please you tell me the name of this bag, its year and price? Thank you very much 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251154661217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gnetief

Hi girls, can anyone please help me to identify this chanel? It's velvet and I know it's from one of the paris moscow collection but not sure of its actual name. Thanks =))


----------



## vanilje

lovelvburberry said:


> Hi dear experts, could please you tell me the name of this bag, its year and price? Thank you very much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251154661217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Year 2002/2003
Sorry I don''t know the name nor the price..


----------



## iwantahermes

does anyone know anything about this bag, how old etc:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Bl...60?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item416bbc13b0

thnks


----------



## lovelvburberry

vanilje said:


> Year 2002/2003
> Sorry I don''t know the name nor the price..




Dear vanilje, Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## hdinh

Hi, can someone help identify this purse? How much for its retail value? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## lavender_lux

This should be a relatively easy question: what size is this flap? Medium? Jumbo? Other?  Thanks


----------



## liyanabanana

Hi, would someone be kind enough to help me identify this bag?Thanks a million!
http://dropbox.com/s/c1w1i44gfmh87sg/20121001_134514.jpg
http://dropbox.com/s/fvzyfpn8dck79ou/20121001_134616.jpg


----------



## BessDressed

LadyAK said:
			
		

> that is gorgeousssssssssssssssss! I want to know the name too??!!



This is the black drawstring expandable tote / bucket bag.  I'm selling mine in beige!


----------



## BessDressed

fluffyang said:
			
		

> Looking for the name of this baby right here! Any detail on price, year and name of bag will be appreciated!



This is the lambskin Expandable Drawstring Tote


----------



## ej.lovelee

Hi, 

Can anyone help me ID these two bags and their relative price points? One seems to be patent leather and the other is a softer material. I am selling these on behalf of my mother and I have a terrible gauge of these sort of things (I'm a guy! ). I'm very thankful for the forum here as I've gotten great advice already. I appreciate it!


----------



## Hyori 70

ej.lovelee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me ID these two bags and their relative price points? One seems to be patent leather and the other is a softer material. I am selling these on behalf of my mother and I have a terrible gauge of these sort of things (I'm a guy! ). I'm very thankful for the forum here as I've gotten great advice already. I appreciate it!


1st Pic: maxi $5300 be4 Tax. 2nd pic: jumbo lamb skin $4900 be 4tax. US.


----------



## ej.lovelee

Hyori 70 said:


> 1st Pic: maxi $5300 be4 Tax. 2nd pic: jumbo lamb skin $4900 be 4tax. US.



amazing. thank you!


----------



## ej.lovelee

Hyori 70 said:


> 1st Pic: maxi $5300 be4 Tax. 2nd pic: jumbo lamb skin $4900 be 4tax. US.



Concerning the second bag, it was purchased for ~$3500 retail. She said it is a lighter and cheaper version? Do you happen to know the specific model name of this one? It looks pretty similar to the jumbo lamb skin to me, but maybe there are variations. 

Thanks once again-


----------



## Hyori 70

ej.lovelee said:


> Concerning the second bag, it was purchased for ~$3500 retail. She said it is a lighter and cheaper version? Do you happen to know the specific model name of this one? It looks pretty similar to the jumbo lamb skin to me, but maybe there are variations.
> 
> Thanks once again-


Hmm.. Look like jumbo too me thought.. It has back pocket also.. Till Feb 2011 jumbo was like $3700.. Chanel been have crazy price increase like 2X year.$4900 is current Price..


----------



## Minty Candies

Hi, I'm interested in purchasing this handbag but I have no idea what year or line this is! Can someone please help? Much appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271068015050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Hyori 70

Hyori 70 said:


> Hmm.. Look like jumbo too me thought.. It has back pocket also.. Till Feb 2011 jumbo was like $3700.. Chanel been have crazy price increase like 2X year.$4900 is current Price..


If it's single flap (older style) was like $3500-$3700 back then, new flap have double flap.


----------



## Hyori 70

ej.lovelee said:


> Concerning the second bag, it was purchased for ~$3500 retail. She said it is a lighter and cheaper version? Do you happen to know the specific model name of this one? It looks pretty similar to the jumbo lamb skin to me, but maybe there are variations.
> 
> Thanks once again-


Is it single flap? Which is older style. Was like $3500-$3700 back then.. Newer flap has double flap.


----------



## shalessee

lavender_lux said:
			
		

> This should be a relatively easy question: what size is this flap? Medium? Jumbo? Other?  Thanks



That's a medium


----------



## shalessee

Hyori 70 said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Look like jumbo too me thought.. It has back pocket also.. Till Feb 2011 jumbo was like $3700.. Chanel been have crazy price increase like 2X year.$4900 is current Price..



That's called Chanel 3 the bag should have 3 compartments inside


----------



## Hyori 70

shalessee said:


> That's called Chanel 3 the bag should have 3 compartments inside


Lol.. Forget about Chanel 3 flap...


----------



## clrcupcake

I've had this bag for a few years, but I got asked what the name of the bag is. I have NO IDEA . Can someone tell me the name of this bag?
Thank you =)


----------



## vanilje

Minty Candies said:


> Hi, I'm interested in purchasing this handbag but I have no idea what year or line this is! Can someone please help? Much appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271068015050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Year: 1994/1995


----------



## daniels307

anyone knows style name/code for the below bag:




thanks!


----------



## cupcake3333

daniels307 said:
			
		

> anyone knows style name/code for the below bag:
> 
> thanks!



It's the gold Pondicherry large flap tote. 
Pre Fall 2012


----------



## diana480

Hi Ladies...Anyone know the name of this bag?  Pretty sure it's from 2006.
Love it 

http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s588/dianaz074/01_zpsdd22c37d.jpg


----------



## diana480

Sorry, my previous post did not show the pic....


----------



## smudda

Can anyone tell me the name of the bag in the attached link, year, style number and the relative price point? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320986018273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Beccabaglady

Good morning!  I'm thinking about buying this, but before I have her take a bazillion pics for authentification, can someone ID this and tell me if it's even a style that was made?  I can't find a similar one.  THANKS!


----------



## naratran

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Mini...541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c026deb5
Please help me verify if this is real or fake. Seems like the pictures didnt show scratvhes on the outside or inside. Is it worth it?


----------



## naratran

And this one too please http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72efb018


----------



## laf724

Cam anyone ID this bag. Is it cruise 2013. Thanks.


----------



## Maychocothu

Hello everyone, 
I am new to this forum. I am really interested in Chanel handbags but I cannot afford to buy new one. So I am planning to buy pre loved bags but I don't know that the bags are authentic or not and I don't know the site is legit. I read about the comments for luxedh.com . Some of the comments are good but some said I should post the item before I make decision of buying. You guys are the only help that I can ask for. The link for items are below ..
Thank you guys
http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/products/used-chanel-single-flap-authentic-pre-owned-105425

http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/products/used-chanel-single-flap-authentic-pre-owned-148420

http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/products/used-beige-chanel-flap-handbag-100760


----------



## shalessee

laf724 said:
			
		

> Cam anyone ID this bag. Is it cruise 2013. Thanks.



It's called Perfect Edge Fall 2012 $3700 for this size and a smaller size for $3300


----------



## bregitta

Can someone please ID these beautiful bags in the current window display?


----------



## francescastella

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.245781778876225.54994.100003332153777&type=3


----------



## smudda

Please help identify this chanel and the retail price, Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320986018273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## shalessee

bregitta said:
			
		

> Can someone please ID these beautiful bags in the current window display?



This is called Mineral Night $2000


----------



## jia.wenjing

Can anyone please ID this beautiful handbag&#65311;I love it soooo much&#65281;


----------



## lshcat

Hi, I tried a search but cannot find details on this one.. Anyone? Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-328.html#post22844132


----------



## shalessee

lshcat said:
			
		

> Hi, I tried a search but cannot find details on this one.. Anyone? Thanks!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-328.html#post22844132



It's called Chain Me


----------



## lshcat

shalessee said:


> It's called Chain Me



Thank you!


----------



## absolutanne

jia.wenjing said:
			
		

> Can anyone please ID this beautiful handbag&#65311;I love it soooo much&#65281;



This is a Valentine Edition bag, i am not 100% sure of the year but i think it is 2005.  Chanel used to make these annually with a different charm, more playful than usual bags.


----------



## Maugette

Hello girls! Today i buy m'y first Chanel handbag... Someone CAN Say me If It s not a fake?
 Thank you Thank you!!

http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-...ent=product-800093-sacs-a-main-en-cuir-chanel


----------



## Frillylily

jia.wenjing said:


> View attachment 1902533
> 
> 
> Can anyone please ID this beautiful handbag&#65311;I love it soooo much&#65281;


This looks like a special edition for Valentine's Day from many years ago. Was this seen recently at a retail store or Chanel boutique? If so could you let me know where this bag was seen. I love this look. Every so often Chanel issues special bags for Valentine's Day and you have to snap these bags up very quickly.


----------



## SofieR

Does anyone know what size flap Catherine Mc Phee has on the Celebrity Photos thread?  And is this a classic flap or seasonal.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-333.html

Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## dumpliiing

Kim1980 said:


> Here is another pic, not a very good one, but it looks like its a harder kinda case? and the strap seems to have the gold chain......



OMG that is the cutest little bag there ever was!


----------



## Shopping4One

SofieR said:


> Does anyone know what size flap Catherine Mc Phee has on the Celebrity Photos thread?  And is this a classic flap or seasonal.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-333.html
> 
> Any help would be great, thanks



Pretty sure that's a small.


----------



## Serrazane

laf724 said:


> Cam anyone ID this bag. Is it cruise 2013. Thanks.



I think J-Lo is carrying the Perfect Edge flap in the bigger size. It's from the current season. 



SofieR said:


> Does anyone know what size flap Catherine Mc Phee has on the Celebrity Photos thread?  And is this a classic flap or seasonal.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-333.html
> 
> Any help would be great, thanks



Can't see the pebbly leather but that looks like the M/L classic flap in caviar. As the name suggests, it's _not_ seasonal.


----------



## Sabrina29

Kim1980 said:


> No Idea...


no idea


----------



## dsnap1

Can anyone identify this Chanel wallet?  I received it as a gift and know it's authentic but do not have any info on the model.  Any information would be much appreciated!!  Thanks!!


----------



## mindydyan

Where can I learn more about it?


----------



## shalessee

mindydyan said:
			
		

> Where can I learn more about it?



This is called Elastic CC $2300 fall 2012


----------



## RACHEY07

Tried posting this a while back but still dying to know. Any info? Thanks!


----------



## Shopping4One

RACHEY07 said:


> Tried posting this a while back but still dying to know. Any info? Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906124



I'm about 99.9% sure that the bag in your picture is a fake, mainly because it's the same carpet backdrop from a replica website. I'm not sure whether or not that model was ever a bag that Chanel produced or not, but if it was, it would have been seasonal and would be pretty rare, I guess. 

The closest thing I've seen to that alternating quilt pattern is on a current tote up for auction on ebay (link is below), although all the quilting on the auction bag is really bubbled and puffy, whereas on your bag, the patterned quilts are flat. So who knows, right? 

The serial number is a 12 series, which corresponds to (I'm guessing) '08 or '09? I'd have to look it up to be sure. So it's possible that Chanel did produce a seasonal reissue-style like the one from the counterfeit site; sorry I can't be of more help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...195?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c68cec85b

ETA: corrected info on serial number


----------



## RACHEY07

Shopping4One said:


> I'm about 99.9% sure that the bag in your picture is a fake, mainly because it's the same carpet backdrop from a replica website. I'm not sure whether or not that model was ever a bag that Chanel produced or not, but if it was, it would have been seasonal and would be pretty rare, I guess.
> 
> The closest thing I've seen to that alternating quilt pattern is on a current tote up for auction on ebay (link is below), although all the quilting on the auction bag is really bubbled and puffy, whereas on your bag, the patterned quilts are flat. So who knows, right?
> 
> The serial number is a 12 series, which corresponds to (I'm guessing) '09 or '10? I'd have to look it up to be sure. So it's possible that Chanel did produce a seasonal reissue-style like the one from the counterfeit site; sorry I can't be of more help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...195?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c68cec85b



Thank you for the response! The image is from google images so is most likely grabbed from a replica site, but don't those sites sometimes use images of real bags that they don't actually have?

I actually saw a girl carrying a bag that looks exactly like the image which is why I scoured the internet for it. I was walking right behind her and studied it best I could. I guess you never know, but based on the rest of her outfit and that I saw her in a high end store, I highly doubt she was carrying a fake.

So I feel like it must exist! But I agree with you that it is probably really rare.


----------



## Shopping4One

RACHEY07 said:


> Thank you for the response! The image is from google images so is most likely grabbed from a replica site, but don't those sites sometimes use images of real bags that they don't actually have?
> 
> I actually saw a girl carrying a bag that looks exactly like the image which is why I scoured the internet for it. I was walking right behind her and studied it best I could. I guess you never know, but based on the rest of her outfit and that I saw her in a high end store, I highly doubt she was carrying a fake.
> 
> So I feel like it must exist! But I agree with you that it is probably really rare.



I agree that counterfeiters sell bags with stolen images, but that particular site always has the same backdrop--so we almost can be sure they didn't swipe the image from someone else. I think it's easier to pass off a fake seasonal bag than a classic, too, excepting the recent bunch of superfakes that are really good (sadly). Your statement about the lady's clothes made me laugh a bit, though, because there was some debate about "dressing up" or "down" while carrying a fake on a thread from earlier this week. 

Anyway, you might find information on the bag here doing a search (seasonal reissues, for example), or you might try looking under the reference threads. I was once able to locate one of my favorite seasonal bags that way, by perusing black items or miscellaneous pieces, or something like that, and I happened upon it. Once I knew the name I was able to find quite a few pictures and posts about it. Good luck!


----------



## RACHEY07

^^^ Thanks!! I'll do more research. It's just so hard to describe that type of quilting with keywords, you know? Let me know if you gain any info


----------



## Shopping4One

I'll keep my eyes open : )


----------



## BOBAErose

Hello!
Please let me know circa date & name.
Thanks


----------



## shalessee

BOBAErose said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Please let me know circa date & name.
> Thanks



This is Lady Pearl fall 2012-13 $3600


----------



## exeunt

hey ladies,

which bag is this? 2012

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/8/7/0/8/2/webimg/610438192_o.jpg


----------



## BOBAErose

shalessee said:


> This is Lady Pearl fall 2012-13 $3600



Thank you!


----------



## koshi13

Please help me ID this necklace.  Thank you!!


----------



## NYHONEY

*Authenticate This CHANEL* I bought this chanel purse from ebay a few days ago. i never thought about it chould be fake because the reputation of this seller. after i receive the bag. there is a few thing i noticed and i beileve it is not authentic. 
first here is the ebay link 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370663744030...84.m1439.l2649


please look at their pictures. the print that says chanel and made in france on the tag inside the bag are not neat or clear. first i thought it is the camera but when i see it in person they are just like the pictures. the stitches are not as close as the one i saw on other people's listing. 

here is one ebay listing you can compare with 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Pink-...item2c68b2d377

another old listing 
http://www.malleries.com/chanel-easy...ages=true#img7


the bag i bought, there is 5, 15, 5, 15 stitches on the tag

other listings they all have 7,19, 7,19 stitches on the tag.


----------



## shalessee

exeunt said:
			
		

> hey ladies,
> 
> which bag is this? 2012
> 
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/8/7/0/8/2/webimg/610438192_o.jpg



This is Lady Pearly fall 2012-13 $3200


----------



## trikhey_03

Can someone help me identify this bag?
1. The name or style number
2. Price
3. Material
4. What color it comes in 

Thanks you so so much!


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

trikhey_03 said:
			
		

> Can someone help me identify this bag?
> 1. The name or style number
> 2. Price
> 3. Material
> 4. What color it comes in
> 
> Thanks you so so much!



I think it's the shiva or chic caviar

It is small sizes 2900 and larger one is 3300 (shiva) 3200 (chic caviar)

I know chic caviar has electric blue, red and purple


----------



## trikhey_03

Jaclyn Espinas said:
			
		

> I think it's the shiva or chic caviar
> 
> It is small sizes 2900 and larger one is 3300 (shiva) 3200 (chic caviar)
> 
> I know chic caviar has electric blue, red and purple



Thank you so much!  i'm guessing this is the red one


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

trikhey_03 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!  i'm guessing this is the red one



No prob!

I heard the chic caviar great bag! I just ordered an electric blue and its on its way! I've nv seen the bag in person though


----------



## trikhey_03

Jaclyn Espinas said:
			
		

> No prob!
> 
> I heard the chic caviar great bag! I just ordered an electric blue and its on its way! I've nv seen the bag in person though



Yea...i just need an everyday bag. I'm thinking of Chloe paraty but I still want to go with my first love Chanel  What size did you get? Blue sounds like a gorgeous color! I'm thinking of getting a red one but like you, I haven't seen this in real life. I like how it has a zipper as well. Do you know what its made up of? And i also wonder if the metal will tarnish with frequent use?


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

trikhey_03 said:
			
		

> Yea...i just need an everyday bag. I'm thinking of Chloe paraty but I still want to go with my first love Chanel  What size did you get? Blue sounds like a gorgeous color! I'm thinking of getting a red one but like you, I haven't seen this in real life. I like how it has a zipper as well. Do you know what its made up of? And i also wonder if the metal will tarnish with frequent use?



Lol ya I saw the picture the SA sent me of the blue gorgeous. I got the bigger size cos I like to put lots of stuff into my bag. I think it's caviar and not sure of the metal


----------



## mihoshe

Does anyone have details on this Boy Chanel bag? Style, price, and where I can get it if it's still available ??


----------



## happyjunnie

Has anyone seen this Model before?


----------



## MillieLVoesBags

Does anyone know what this model is called? On the website just says "Cabas", but I'm not finding anything similar when I google that..

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/1-accessoires-mode#1-cabas-1,1,13,4

Thank you!


----------



## makeawish2468

Can anyone help me identify this model and the current price? Thanks so much!

sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/487035_3860751724943_17692700_n.jpg


----------



## shalessee

mihoshe said:
			
		

> Does anyone have details on this Boy Chanel bag? Style, price, and where I can get it if it's still available ??



Yes still available price is $2400 I believe contact sharon_seeto@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

mihoshe said:
			
		

> Does anyone have details on this Boy Chanel bag? Style, price, and where I can get it if it's still available ??



Boy Chanel Chateu
High end details such as *metallic embroidery, pastel tweeds with strass
Small boy in lambskin with antique gold hw 3.7x6x2.7 -$4400 royal blue and black
Large boy in lambskin with antique gold hw 6.4x12x2.5 $5700- black/gold/white and white/gold/black
Boy Chanel Rock
Rock inspired with opulent chains fixed across the middle of the bag
Medium boy in metallic lambskin with aged gold hw 5.7x9x2.3 -$5000 black/gold


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

mihoshe said:
			
		

> Does anyone have details on this Boy Chanel bag? Style, price, and where I can get it if it's still available ??



I'm not sure which is the exact material though. Sorry! But I hope the details helped 

You can mail Amanda from BG and say Jaclyn Chew recommended you 
Amanda_Holthus@bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

makeawish2468 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me identify this model and the current price? Thanks so much!
> 
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/487035_3860751724943_17692700_n.jpg



Mademoiselle


----------



## mihoshe

shalessee said:
			
		

> Yes still available price is $2400 I believe contact sharon_seeto@neimanmarcusstores.com



Thanks for the info!


----------



## mihoshe

Jaclyn Espinas said:
			
		

> I'm not sure which is the exact material though. Sorry! But I hope the details helped
> 
> You can mail Amanda from BG and say Jaclyn Chew recommended you
> Amanda_Holthus@bergdorfgoodman.com



Great! Thanks for your help!


----------



## shealtiel

Can anyone please tell me identify this Chanel bag? It only says Matrasse Shoulder Bag. Thank you so much!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...380?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cba01854


----------



## dsnap1

Can anyone identify my bag?  Thanks!


----------



## shalessee

dsnap1 said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify my bag?  Thanks!



I think this is a chevon quilt wallet


----------



## Omaha_2072

Received confirmation back from authenticators@etincelerauthentications.com yesterday night that this bag is genuine. Sadly know nothing about Chanel. Its a vintage estate piece. I was told by Authenticators it's from circa 1995. Do you know the exact name of this bag/model? Size (guessing Jumbo)? Obviously gold hardware. Appears to be Lambskin. Any other details you could give would be greatly appreciated...thanks so much!!!

Also...a small section of the leather strap inside the gold has come unstitched and is now exposed. Since there is no Chanel within my state (or anywhere within reasonable driving distance) how easily is this fixed & how much would repairs potentially cost me?


----------



## Omaha_2072

Also...Received confirmation back from authenticators@etincelerauthentications.com yesterday night that this bag is genuine. Sadly know nothing about Chanel. Its a vintage estate piece. I was told by Authenticators it's from circa 1995 as well. Do you know the exact name of this bag/model (guessing Cabiar)? Size? Obviously gold CC hardware very prominent details at bottom of the bag. Is a glossy type of leather. shoulder bag. Any other details you could give would be greatly appreciated...thanks so much!!!


----------



## dsnap1

shalessee said:


> I think this is a chevon quilt wallet


thank ou so much !!!


----------



## muchiko19

Omaha_2072 said:
			
		

> Received confirmation back from authenticators@etincelerauthentications.com yesterday night that this bag is genuine. Sadly know nothing about Chanel. Its a vintage estate piece. I was told by Authenticators it's from circa 1995. Do you know the exact name of this bag/model? Size (guessing Jumbo)? Obviously gold hardware. Appears to be Lambskin. Any other details you could give would be greatly appreciated...thanks so much!!!
> 
> Also...a small section of the leather strap inside the gold has come unstitched and is now exposed. Since there is no Chanel within my state (or anywhere within reasonable driving distance) how easily is this fixed & how much would repairs potentially cost me?



It looks like a classic jumbo flap and in excellent condition too. Congrats in finding this one. The chains of vintage flaps are so much better than the current ones. As for the repair im not sure of the extent of the damage but I think going to Chanel would be worth the drive


----------



## Omaha_2072

I totally know what you mean about the handle chains. Theyre so heavy duty!

Newbie question...does "Jumbo" indicate the size of the model of bag? Or is there a # that would also be attached to the description? I've seen other info listed on here with #s such as "2.55". Not sure if this type of info would apply to this bag or not? 

Here's pix of the leather that has come unstitched inside the chains. As far as I can tell, this is the only place of "damage" on the entire bag.












muchiko19 said:


> It looks like a classic jumbo flap and in excellent condition too. Congrats in finding this one. The chains of vintage flaps are so much better than the current ones. As for the repair im not sure of the extent of the damage but I think going to Chanel would be worth the drive


----------



## Lana!

This Chanel is lovely! Can anyone identify it?

http://theskinnywebsite.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/85423PCN_Richie10.jpg


----------



## crazyshopper7

laf724 said:


> Cam anyone ID this bag. Is it cruise 2013. Thanks.


the one J lo is holding is the chanel perfect edge bag from i think 2012
comes in medium and jumbo (retails for around 3700)


----------



## muchiko19

Omaha_2072 said:


> I totally know what you mean about the handle chains. Theyre so heavy duty!
> 
> Newbie question...does "Jumbo" indicate the size of the model of bag? Or is there a # that would also be attached to the description? I've seen other info listed on here with #s such as "2.55". Not sure if this type of info would apply to this bag or not?
> 
> Here's pix of the leather that has come unstitched inside the chains. As far as I can tell, this is the only place of "damage" on the entire bag.



Hi again, there should be a reference thread re flaps etc.  JUMBO refers to the size of the bag. and 2.55 applies to all types of flaps.

As far as the damage on the bag, i think a good cobbler thats close to you could fix that.  Thats a very easy fix IMO. HTH!


----------



## dietingfashions

What type and year is this Chanel handbag? I have never seen it before.

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/7/6/2/0/webimg/613526481_o.jpg

Thank you for your help.


----------



## shalessee

dietingfashions said:
			
		

> What type and year is this Chanel handbag? I have never seen it before.
> 
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/7/6/2/0/webimg/613526481_o.jpg
> 
> Thank you for your help.



This called the Riva clutch from spring 2010-11 $1400


----------



## flyme2themoon

Hi!, anyone knows how many size crystal cc earrings are there? Thanks, ladies &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Tinamuss

My mum bought this for a very long time ago, from a seller.

I'm not sure if it's authentic ? please help


----------



## LadyEnoki

Tinamuss said:
			
		

> My mum bought this for a very long time ago, from a seller.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's authentic ? please help



Doesn't seem authentic. The two CCs are too thin. But I'm not an authenticator


----------



## Tinamuss

They are quite thin, but it's an old model, so I thought they maybe made logo's like this "back in the days"


----------



## LadyEnoki

Tinamuss said:
			
		

> They are quite thin, but it's an old model, so I thought they maybe made logo's like this "back in the days"



You might be right but every vintage bag I've seen on here has very large CCs very bold and fat. Does it have a made in stamp ? Or say Chanel stamped anywhere? Hologram?


----------



## Anjool

Would anyone know the name and price.. or any details at all about this brooch please

http://www.malleries.com/new-chanel...et-dress-shirt-pin-brooch-i-83611-s-2620.html


----------



## geraldin

Hi,

Anyone know the name or model number for the below earrings


----------



## BoulevardHauss

LadyEnoki said:


> Doesn't seem authentic. The two CCs are too thin. But I'm not an authenticator



ya i agree the texture also is off


----------



## Minty Candies

Hi! Is anyone able to identify this bag? I've already had it authenticated here. The hologram/sticker has deteriorated so i can't make out the serial number. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/230865733491?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Santyf

Hello..anyone ever seen this bag? Its a vintage Classic Flap..but i don't know is it one of 2.55 type? TIA


----------



## Shopping4One

Minty Candies said:


> Hi! Is anyone able to identify this bag? I've already had it authenticated here. The hologram/sticker has deteriorated so i can't make out the serial number. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/230865733491?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It looks like a vintage caviar tote, likely from the 90's (I'm guessing mid based on the sticker, but without the first digit, it's hard to pinpoint the true year). Pretty bag.


----------



## irene83

Hello,
I am curious about this chanel boy. What exactly is this called and how much does it retail for? Thank you for your help! 

http://images.thesartorialist.com/thumbnails/2012/10/100312Blu9110Web2.jpg


----------



## shalessee

irene83 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am curious about this chanel boy. What exactly is this called and how much does it retail for? Thank you for your help!
> 
> http://images.thesartorialist.com/thumbnails/2012/10/100312Blu9110Web2.jpg



It is Boy Chanel and its $5000 from spring 2012


----------



## NatashaL

Can anyone ID the bag JLo has on the Celebrity Photos thread?  It's Post #5013 and #5017.  

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...se-jennifer-lopez-emme-hermes-shoppers-06.jpg


----------



## Minty Candies

Shopping4One said:


> It looks like a vintage caviar tote, likely from the 90's (I'm guessing mid based on the sticker, but without the first digit, it's hard to pinpoint the true year). Pretty bag.



Thank you!


----------



## eggieggi

what's this bag called does anyone know?


----------



## confusedbf

Hi everyone! I come here in need of your help!

My lovely girlfriend adores the yellowish/gold bag with the gold bar across the top that is in the Bela Borsodi Chanel Bags photo (http://www.belaborsodi.com/single-images/interview-chanel#0):






It's the bag almost exactly in the centre of that image. I'm trying to find it as a surprise gift for my beautiful girlfriend's 21st birthday  Sadly the Chanel boutique say it hasn't been released in my country (I'm in Australia) and aren't sure what it is.

Does anyone have any idea what bag it is? Any idea on where I'd be able to find one?

Thank you all so much!


----------



## dyyong

hi, please help me with this vintage chanel, style? circa?
it's single flap with long strap in Lambskin is all I know. TIA!!


----------



## dyyong

one more, this one come with a card holder? TIA!!


----------



## Faipuffy

Anyone knows the price of this chanel


----------



## LadyEnoki

Anyone know this purse? 
http://web.stagram.com/p/308016212576785800_45278284

web.stagram.com/p/308016212576785800_45278284


----------



## Nat

confusedbf said:


> Hi everyone! I come here in need of your help!
> 
> My lovely girlfriend adores the yellowish/gold bag with the gold bar across the top that is in the Bela Borsodi Chanel Bags photo (http://www.belaborsodi.com/single-images/interview-chanel#0):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the bag almost exactly in the centre of that image. I'm trying to find it as a surprise gift for my beautiful girlfriend's 21st birthday  Sadly the Chanel boutique say it hasn't been released in my country (I'm in Australia) and aren't sure what it is.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what bag it is? Any idea on where I'd be able to find one?
> 
> Thank you all so much!



What a sweet boyfriend you are! Unfortunately, all of the styles in that awesome picture are vintage styles and therefore no longer available. Some of the styles have been updated, like the classic flaps and shopping totes. 

You could check out the updated and current styles at the Chanel boutique or check eBay for vintage Chanel bags. Good luck!


----------



## Nat

dyyong said:


> hi, please help me with this vintage chanel, style? circa?
> it's single flap with long strap in Lambskin is all I know. TIA!!





dyyong said:


> one more, this one come with a card holder? TIA!!



The pictures have been removed. Try again?


----------



## juliecouture

Can anyone tell me the code for this bracelet? And whether it is seasonal or classic? Thank you!


----------



## Sweetie11

*shalessee*
Do you know the retail price for this bag from the Istanbul collection? I have a black one.


----------



## misszhou

anyone knows?


----------



## Ukrish

Hi girls, please help me ID this bag! Pics are from "Celebrities and Chanel" post 5068 and 5070 .
http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...d-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara.png

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara2.png


Thanks a million!


----------



## misszhou

Ukrish said:


> Hi girls, please help me ID this bag! Pics are from "Celebrities and Chanel" post 5068 and 5070 .
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...d-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara.png
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara2.png
> 
> 
> Thanks a million!



are you referring to this bag?
http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/05/16/chanel-chain-me-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## Ukrish

misszhou said:


> are you referring to this bag?
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/05/16/chanel-chain-me-bag-reference-guide/




Hi  Thank you for your help, I know now that its hobo bag and its from  "chain me" collection. Totes from your link are even better!  

THANK YOU!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hi guys, just a reminder that this thread is for help in identifying the names / styles of Chanel bags you KNOW to be authentic.  

All questions regarding authenticity should be posted to the Chanel authentication thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html

I see quite a bit of fake bags being posted here for identification.  Make sure to get your items authenticated.


----------



## dcrazybaghag

ladies pls help me identify and authenticate this chanel. TIA!
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=378002185615493&set=a.378002122282166.91936.100002171437710&type=1&theater


----------



## dcrazybaghag

pls help me identify and authenticate this chanel. thanks!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=378002185615493&set=a.378002122282166.91936.100002171437710&type=1&theater


----------



## fluffball17

can anyone please tell me what is the name of this bag and if it comes in other colours? Thanks!! 

http://chanel.com/fashion/11-fashio...with-a-zip-closure-and-leather-strap-1,1,8,39


----------



## vyology

Do any of you ladies have more info on this Chanel bag? It was purchased at the Rue Cambon Paris store a few weeks ago. What is it called and what season is it from? TIA!


----------



## vyology

Anyone? *sadface*


----------



## MissSusan

This looks like the small Simply CC (please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## YLH

Someone already post this picture somewhere, but I couldn't find it anymore Can someone help me with identitying these bags? TIA!

- what are the names?
- what are the prices? 
- Which year?

TIA!


----------



## muchiko19

I think it's the new cc crown camera cases. I'm not sure of the price but its for 13c


----------



## YLH

muchiko19 said:
			
		

> I think it's the new cc crown camera cases. I'm not sure of the price but its for 13c



Thank you so much for replying^^ i hope someone can tell me the price


----------



## vyology

MissSusan said:
			
		

> This looks like the small Simply CC (please correct me if I'm wrong)



You're absolutely correct. Thanks so much!!


----------



## roger1646

Its pretty


----------



## vyology

Thanks for moving my thread to the correct forum!


----------



## vanilje

fluffball17 said:


> can anyone please tell me what is the name of this bag and if it comes in other colours? Thanks!!
> 
> http://chanel.com/fashion/11-fashio...with-a-zip-closure-and-leather-strap-1,1,8,39


 
This is the Chic Caviar. It comes in purple, blue, silver/grey, brown and red. There may be more colours....


----------



## jaynat

I have this handbag from the 2008 Collection but would like to know its name. I found one just like it on this blog: http://www.bagcrazeblog.com/2008/04/chanel-fall-act-1-2008.html and they called it "Lady Braid" but when I search for that I do not find any information. Please help, I really appreciate you guys!!


----------



## RyukkuX

Taken from Celebrity thread. 
What bag is she carrying?


----------



## fluffball17

vanilje said:


> This is the Chic Caviar. It comes in purple, blue, silver/grey, brown and red. There may be more colours....




Thank you Vanilje!!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Does anyone know from which year this Chanel bag is and what the name of the model is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

HermesvsChanel said:


> Does anyone know from which year this Chanel bag is and what the name of the model is? Thanks in advance!



Some additional pictures


----------



## milliez

Hello! I hope someone can help identify this very vintage Chanel bag. Thank you! 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/.../CHANEL/T2eC16ZHJF0E9nmFSuLcBQkO-Ypw60_57.jpg


----------



## Pursetato

Hi can someone help me identify this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## irene83

Pursetato said:


> View attachment 1940801
> 
> 
> Hi can someone help me identify this bag? Thanks in advance!



12a New Bubble Tote, I think this is the large size.


----------



## irene83

YLH said:


> Thank you so much for replying^^ i hope someone can tell me the price



I don't know if this comes in multiple sizes, but i believe the one pictured was $2500 when I checked yesterday.


----------



## princessjaina

Hi everyone, my darling boyfriend brought me home this scarf and I would really love to know the story behind it.  It says "Chanel Cour des Comptes 2007" and is numbered #2 out of 200.  The 2 is clearly written in in what looks like ink, it's not printed on the silk the same way as the other words.   

There are names around the outside of the scarf as well, Alfred Hereault, Georges Payelle, etc, and formulas scattered around the outside with a large rose in the centre.  This is my first Chanel scarf and I would really like to know what the Cour des Comptes was and why Chanel issued scarves for it. Wikipedia indicates that it's some sort of financial institution in France, but I am not sure if that's what the scarf is about. 

If anyone know where this scarf was issued or the reason it was issued I would love to know!  I'd also like to know if they came numbered or if someone wrote that in themselves. 

Thank you for any information you might have!

Jillian


----------



## Pursetato

irene83 said:
			
		

> 12a New Bubble Tote, I think this is the large size.



Thank you Irene! Do you happen to know the price?


----------



## irene83

Pursetato said:


> Thank you Irene! Do you happen to know the price?



It should be somewhere near $3000, not sure of the exact number though-


----------



## Brenna

I have never seen a bag like this before. I think it is from the 80s, but i'm not sure. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I love the chain also, what is the name of the chain?


----------



## Santyf

hello, could someone please help me identify this bag? TIA


----------



## RyukkuX

HermesvsChanel said:


> Some additional pictures




I think it's the Diamond Stitch Tote.


----------



## Baby_ann13

Can you please help me identify this beauty


----------



## chinibabe

hi everyone... i9 need your help, please! im new and i have to know if all chanelbags on http://www.malleries.com/chanel-bags-c-2885-s-337.html?page=4 are authentic?
please help me, thanks!!!


----------



## Santyf

chinibabe said:


> hi everyone... i9 need your help, please! im new and i have to know if all chanelbags on http://www.malleries.com/chanel-bags-c-2885-s-337.html?page=4 are authentic?
> please help me, thanks!!!



you can authenticate it in the http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html


----------



## rkhan1979

http://www.memsaab.com/gallery/cele...hter-samaira-spotted-mumbai-airport/full-size


----------



## irene83

rkhan1979 said:


> http://www.memsaab.com/gallery/cele...hter-samaira-spotted-mumbai-airport/full-size



looks like the chain around maxi flap.


----------



## chinibabe

Santyf said:


> you can authenticate it in the http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html



ok, thanks!


----------



## rkhan1979

irene83 said:


> looks like the chain around maxi flap.


thank you. Do you know if its still available?


----------



## irene83

rkhan1979 said:


> thank you. Do you know if its still available?



I haven't seen it in my local boutique last time I was there, but there were people posting it in recent purchases. You might have to shop around to find it. Good luck!


----------



## mrssassypants

can someone tell me the "model" of this bag?


----------



## DTTV

I am interested in purchasing this bag on eBay, but would like to know more history of the bag. Does anyone know its name? Its kind of a cool throw-over-the-shoulder back pack handbag.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4477906&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_678wt_1186


----------



## heartylady

Hi,

Can someone help me identify this Chanel?


----------



## ynz

please help me quickly identify this bag!~ it looks like shiva but it's not.... thanks


----------



## MapleLeaf

Baby_ann13 said:


> Can you please help me identify this beauty



This should be the small flap. But it's a model over 20 years ago, my aunt has a similar one which she bought for under 1k from the store many years ago - the price was really cheap back then. I don't know when they stopped making them. 

Anyone else knows more info on this? I'd like to know too.


----------



## mrssassypants

mrssassypants said:


> can someone tell me the "model" of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 1945792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1945793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1945794




I am specifically looking for a model number if one is available... I've tried looking myself but it doesn't specifically match with any of the other bags I've found


----------



## Newbie2510

ynz said:


> please help me quickly identify this bag!~ it looks like shiva but it's not.... thanks



that looks like simply cc flap bag!


----------



## ynz

Newbie2510 said:


> that looks like simply cc flap bag!



thanks a lot!


----------



## bgyoshi

Edit:// Just thought I'd answer my own questions, did more research and found a couple sites calling it the "Diana" flap. 

I know this is a vintage one...but is there an actual name for this bag? I've already missed out on 2 that I've seen on ebay but i'm banned for a while....wanna be able to find it in the future!  Thanks!


----------



## Nat

bgyoshi said:


> Edit:// Just thought I'd answer my own questions, did more research and found a couple sites calling it the "Diana" flap.
> 
> I know this is a vintage one...but is there an actual name for this bag? I've already missed out on 2 that I've seen on ebay but i'm banned for a while....wanna be able to find it in the future!  Thanks!



Hi, the vintage flaps didn't come with a name. I'd call it a vintage classic flap


----------



## kokopufful

Hi, can anyone help me identify this bag? Is it a suede WOC? 

columbine.freshnet.se/files/2012/11/Outfit-20-nov.jpg

(This is Swedish blogger Columbine Smille.)


----------



## bluekit

it's called mineral nights. It's in lamb with a zipper compartment in the back of the bag. 


kokopufful said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify this bag? Is it a suede WOC?
> 
> columbine.freshnet.se/files/2012/11/Outfit-20-nov.jpg
> 
> (This is Swedish blogger Columbine Smille.)


----------



## kokopufful

bluekit said:


> it's called mineral nights. It's in lamb with a zipper compartment in the back of the bag.


Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## Rummage

Hey guys, I just bought this from Bloomies, but I forgot the actual name of it and can't find it online.  What is it called?  The number is a67506 or something like that...however I can only find the metallic gold one and it doesn't say the actual name.


----------



## nsynchic20

Just got my first Chanel bag as an early Christmas present!   Can anyone tell me the name and when it came out, and what it retailed for?

Thanks!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

I got this from a vintage seller, I don't know the exact name of the bag. She's claiming it's an LE. 0 series.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25416973@N03/8206905749/in/photostream


----------



## bluekit

this is the Rita. 


Rummage said:


> Hey guys, I just bought this from Bloomies, but I forgot the actual name of it and can't find it online.  What is it called?  The number is a67506 or something like that...however I can only find the metallic gold one and it doesn't say the actual name.


----------



## bluekit

anytime!


kokopufful said:


> Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## misszhou

hi ladies, im kinda confused with what tpf talking about *soft caviar or rigid caviar* on black chanel... pls take a look at my bag below :


----------



## kix55

Looks.soft in my opinion....but soft and shiny caviar!!


----------



## ESQ.

ladies please help me id this bag
it is a patent flap on one side and another flap without the chanel logo on the other
measures 12 " 6" 4"


----------



## danadoo

This is a soft caviar bag and was released in 2010, according to your sticker. A classic black caviar (rigid) would have a 00V sticker and usually not as puffy and has different finish on the edges.  It's like the leather is tucked under then reinforced stitched around the perimeter  the SPF has no stitching around the perimeter. HTH.


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Can anyone please help me identify this bag? I got this from a vintage seller, I don't know the exact name of the bag. She's claiming it's an LE. 0 series. Sorry for double posting, I thought the first post didn't go thru.  Thank you!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25416973@N03/8206905749/in/photostream


----------



## lallybelle

Maxi's weren't permanent (00V) until fall 2010. Therefore even though it's 10P it is regular Caviar. The edges are stitched.


----------



## *bubs

This is the rigid caviar as it is stitched around imo


----------



## ESQ.

it is patent leather with flaps on each side and a lime green lining.
any clue what its called? year it was made? etc


----------



## misszhou

lallybelle said:


> Maxi's weren't permanent (00V) until fall 2010. Therefore even though it's 10P it is regular Caviar. The edges are stitched.



i wonder what rigid caviar looks like... thanks for your info! that means my bag is a seasonal? 10c is a rigid caviar?


----------



## misszhou

danadoo said:


> This is a soft caviar bag and was released in 2010, according to your sticker. A classic black caviar (rigid) would have a 00V sticker and usually not as puffy and has different finish on the edges.  It's like the leather is tucked under then reinforced stitched around the perimeter  the SPF has no stitching around the perimeter. HTH.
> 
> View attachment 1956098



thanks for your info! is a rigid caviar more durable than a soft caviar? do you pict of rigid caviar? what about 10C maxi? rigid or soft cav?


----------



## hja

I'm starting to get pretty confused with the soft/rigid caviars. I thought the jumbos and maxis were only made from rigid caviar and only the m/l flaps came in iridescent caviar? Can someone please enlighten me? thanks!


----------



## lallybelle

OK. The Black & Beige Clair permanent Flaps are made of the rigid caviar and are stitched. Since 10A Chanel has used various fabrications for the seasonal caviar. 10A had the iridescent and was not stitched and the Jumbo & Maxi's were still single flap. 11C was washed caviar that was more matte & grainy, this also marked the start of the double flap Jumbo's & Maxi's. 11P, 11A, 12C, 12A all had the iridescent caviar, not stitched. 12P was an exception, it had the pearly beige jumbo which was rigid caviar and stitched. 12P & 13C also have the sueded caviar (yuck!).

As for Maxi's, the Maxi Jumbo we see today started for the 09A season and did not become permanent till around what would have been the 10A season. Therefore 09A, 10C & 10P Maxi's were seasonal BUT the Black Maxi's were always stitched and made of the regular caviar. I hope this all helps.


----------



## obanana

This pic shows Paige Turco carries a black bag on Person of Interest TV Show s2e6..
i wonder...
is that a chanel bag ???





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheBagBabe

I purchased this (assuming vintage) Chanel bag from Decades in Los Angeles, CA. I have already had it authenticated but I cannot for the life of me figure out the official name of the bag or year it's from. Unfortunately I cannot make out the numbers/letters on the inside sticker, I hope we can still figure out what this bag is. Thank you in advance for taking the time to read this and allowing me to share!


----------



## PekeLuva

Hi would any of you happen to know what this bag is called and its retail price? Any help would be very much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## smile4me6

PekeLuva said:
			
		

> Hi would any of you happen to know what this bag is called and its retail price? Any help would be very much appreciated! Thank you!



Ooooohhh, now this is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DEC22

Rummage said:


> Hey guys, I just bought this from Bloomies, but I forgot the actual name of it and can't find it online.  What is it called?  The number is a67506 or something like that...however I can only find the metallic gold one and it doesn't say the actual name.


Just bought the same bag from Nordys and would also like to know the name.  Is it maybe part of the Rita collection?


----------



## Kikade

lallybelle said:


> OK. The Black & Beige Clair permanent Flaps are made of the rigid caviar and are stitched. Since 10A Chanel has used various fabrications for the seasonal caviar. 10A had the iridescent and was not stitched and the Jumbo & Maxi's were still single flap. 11C was washed caviar that was more matte & grainy, this also marked the start of the double flap Jumbo's & Maxi's. 11P, 11A, 12C, 12A all had the iridescent caviar, not stitched. 12P was an exception, it had the pearly beige jumbo which was rigid caviar and stitched. 12P & 13C also have the sueded caviar (yuck!).
> 
> As for Maxi's, the Maxi Jumbo we see today started for the 09A season and did not become permanent till around what would have been the 10A season. Therefore 09A, 10C & 10P Maxi's were seasonal BUT the Black Maxi's were always stitched and made of the regular caviar. I hope this all helps.


hi  could you please identify this chanel for me too please? 
This is from a reseller: Jumbo black caviar series 15
http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2443099
thanks loads!


----------



## mp4

*lally* is correct in her description.  I have an 00V tag....but it is stitched and single flap...


----------



## hja

lallybelle said:


> OK. The Black & Beige Clair permanent Flaps are made of the rigid caviar and are stitched. Since 10A Chanel has used various fabrications for the seasonal caviar. 10A had the iridescent and was not stitched and the Jumbo & Maxi's were still single flap. 11C was washed caviar that was more matte & grainy, this also marked the start of the double flap Jumbo's & Maxi's. 11P, 11A, 12C, 12A all had the iridescent caviar, not stitched. 12P was an exception, it had the pearly beige jumbo which was rigid caviar and stitched. 12P & 13C also have the sueded caviar (yuck!).
> 
> As for Maxi's, the Maxi Jumbo we see today started for the 09A season and did not become permanent till around what would have been the 10A season. Therefore 09A, 10C & 10P Maxi's were seasonal BUT the Black Maxi's were always stitched and made of the regular caviar. I hope this all helps.



Thanks lallybelle! Most informative.


----------



## BigAkoya

lallybelle said:
			
		

> OK. The Black & Beige Clair permanent Flaps are made of the rigid caviar and are stitched. Since 10A Chanel has used various fabrications for the seasonal caviar. 10A had the iridescent and was not stitched and the Jumbo & Maxi's were still single flap. 11C was washed caviar that was more matte & grainy, this also marked the start of the double flap Jumbo's & Maxi's. 11P, 11A, 12C, 12A all had the iridescent caviar, not stitched. 12P was an exception, it had the pearly beige jumbo which was rigid caviar and stitched. 12P & 13C also have the sueded caviar (yuck!).
> 
> As for Maxi's, the Maxi Jumbo we see today started for the 09A season and did not become permanent till around what would have been the 10A season. Therefore 09A, 10C & 10P Maxi's were seasonal BUT the Black Maxi's were always stitched and made of the regular caviar. I hope this all helps.



This was amazing information.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## studiovintagese

Hi girls! Can anyone help me ID this gorgeous white caviar shoulder bag? Thanks!!


----------



## pauline_sweden

H
I cant find any thread for chanel shoes, but do you know what style this is??

Thank you all


----------



## vanilje

pauline_sweden said:


> H
> I cant find any thread for chanel shoes, but do you know what style this is??
> 
> Thank you all




Here is the thread for Chanel footwear  : http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-chanel-footwear-here-156597.html


----------



## jfmgc

Hi there - trying to ID a vintage Chanel bag. 

It's approximately 14" long, and I trust that it's authentic, but I have absolutely no idea where to find the style. I'd appreciate any information!


----------



## msmil

Any idea what this is called.  Saw it at Neimans recently.  If its in the store, why is it not part of a chanel collection on their website?

Thanks for the help..


----------



## melon_winter

This is the 12P bowling bag...A66929



msmil said:


> Any idea what this is called.  Saw it at Neimans recently.  If its in the store, why is it not part of a chanel collection on their website?
> 
> Thanks for the help..


----------



## halffiction

Hi all,

Can anyone identify this bag? I can't seem to find any others with this type of quilted stitching.











Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jfmgc

Hate to be a pain, but one more shot? 

Anyone know what this bag might be?



jfmgc said:


> Hi there - trying to ID a vintage Chanel bag.
> 
> It's approximately 14" long, and I trust that it's authentic, but I have absolutely no idea where to find the style. I'd appreciate any information!


----------



## vanilje

jfmgc said:


> Hate to be a pain, but one more shot?
> 
> Anyone know what this bag might be?



I believe it's called 'in the mix tote'.


----------



## vanilje

jfmgc said:


> Hate to be a pain, but one more shot?
> 
> Anyone know what this bag might be?





vanilje said:


> I believe it's called 'in the mix tote'.




Found this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/in-the-mix-tote-648964.html#post17428193


----------



## revivalvintage

I'm looking for any information on these vintage Chanel Scarves. I've been looking on and off for two years. Even if someone knows who I could ask, I would appreciate it.

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## ckbcosio

HI,

Has anyone seen this really old looking Chanel travel bag? I am not sure if it ever existed or its real Chanel. Please help... TIA!


----------



## eunice_et07

jfmgc said:


> Hi there - trying to ID a vintage Chanel bag.
> 
> It's approximately 14" long, and I trust that it's authentic, but I have absolutely no idea where to find the style. I'd appreciate any information!



It's a 2010 f/w collection, if i didn't rmber it wrongly. it's called the iridescent tote. i have this bag in a different shade but unfortunately i dont have the style no.


----------



## aggiebaby

Hi everyone,
I'm quite new here on PB so I hope this is the right forum and right information to put here?

I was wondering which bag this is (if it's even authentic or not). 
Here goes...

Here's the bag





the side





the zipper chain 





a close up of the little chain/zipper pull





The shoulder strap (?)





the inside lining





not sure what this is called, the tag?





the inside zip pocket pull (it's not glittery, it was just the reflection of the flash)





Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Nat

aggiebaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm quite new here on PB so I hope this is the right forum and right information to put here?
> 
> I was wondering which bag this is (if it's even authentic or not).
> Here goes...
> 
> Here's the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the zipper chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of the little chain/zipper pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the inside lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what this is called, the tag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the inside zip pocket pull (it's not glittery, it was just the reflection of the flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!



Hi, this is fake and it doesn't resemble any existing style.


----------



## aggiebaby

Nat said:


> Hi, this is fake and it doesn't resemble any existing style.



Okay, thanks !

Edit: Actually, I know you already said it's fake, but could it be that it's really old? 
The lady who gave it to me is like 70-80 ?


----------



## Nat

aggiebaby said:


> Okay, thanks !
> 
> Edit: Actually, I know you already said it's fake, but could it be that it's really old?
> The lady who gave it to me is like 70-80 ?



You're welcome. No, don't believe what she says. This is not a vintage bag.


----------



## baghagg

DEC22 said:


> Just bought the same bag from Nordys and would also like to know the name.  Is it maybe part of the Rita collection?



It's Rita


----------



## baghagg

Rummage said:


> Hey guys, I just bought this from Bloomies, but I forgot the actual name of it and can't find it online.  What is it called?  The number is a67506 or something like that...however I can only find the metallic gold one and it doesn't say the actual name.



Rita


----------



## jfmgc

eunice_et07 said:


> It's a 2010 f/w collection, if i didn't rmber it wrongly. it's called the iridescent tote. i have this bag in a different shade but unfortunately i dont have the style no.



Hmmm... I think it's been discolored, actually. Not iridescent - I should have mentioned that before! Thank you for your input, though!


----------



## Cmynewlove

Can someone tell me the code number of this beauty? Roughly how old is this design?

http://www.portero.com/chanel-black-patent-leather-10-medium-classic-2-55-flap-bag.html#


----------



## msmilo

Hi i have a question ,so i just bougt a light beige jumbo and fyi i got the new dustbag the white flannel and i am just wondering for every chanel that we bought is it supposed to have the authenticity card and this small envelope that i attached? I just bought it and i only got the authenticity card, i didn get the small envelope, is that normal? Thank you


----------



## eunice_et07

jfmgc said:


> Hmmm... I think it's been discolored, actually. Not iridescent - I should have mentioned that before! Thank you for your input, though!



its from the 2010/11 F/W collection. i think this should be the bag that you are after. the picture doesn't look discoloured thou. hope this helps  A49683 Y06829 C2107 (Iridescent and crackled calfskin large shopping bag)


----------



## bluekit

msmil said:


> Any idea what this is called.  Saw it at Neimans recently.  If its in the store, why is it not part of a chanel collection on their website?
> 
> Thanks for the help..


 this was part of the simply cc collection.


----------



## bluekit

jfmgc said:


> Hmmm... I think it's been discolored, actually. Not iridescent - I should have mentioned that before! Thank you for your input, though!





eunice_et07 said:


> its from the 2010/11 F/W collection. i think this should be the bag that you are after. the picture doesn't look discoloured thou. hope this helps  A49683 Y06829 C2107 (Iridescent and crackled calfskin large shopping bag)



 as posted by vanilje upthread, this is part of the In the Mix collection. The color combination resembled what was offered during 10A, the fall winter 2010 collection. The top part of the bag was made out of distressed crinkled calfskin while the quilted portion was made out of iridescent caviar (feels a little sueded irl). Iridescent caviar has proven to be higher maintenance and therefore I see that there are some transfers/rub off on the bottom area of the bag. It's a great tote though!!!


----------



## jfmgc

vanilje said:


> Found this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/in-the-mix-tote-648964.html#post17428193



That's totally it - thanks so much!


----------



## ninth

Does anyone know what bag this is?
I think it's chanel but I'm not sure.


----------



## lv13

ninth said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what bag this is?
> I think it's chanel but I'm not sure.



That is a boy flap!


----------



## RKSP

Hi I recently bought this Chanel Classic 2.55 Quilted Caviar Leather Small Double Flap Shoulder Handbag from BBOS Private Sale. The SKU# is 53586. I have no idea what year/season it was from. Can you guys help?

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/chanel-classic-2.55-quilted-caviar-leather-small-double-flap-shoulder-handbag/53586


----------



## vanilje

RKSP said:


> Hi I recently bought this Chanel Classic 2.55 Quilted Caviar Leather Small Double Flap Shoulder Handbag from BBOS Private Sale. The SKU# is 53586. I have no idea what year/season it was from. Can you guys help?
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/chanel-classic-2.55-quilted-caviar-leather-small-double-flap-shoulder-handbag/53586



Year: about 2001/2002


----------



## RKSP

vanilje said:
			
		

> Year: about 2001/2002



Thanks


----------



## dietingfashions

angelz629 said:


>



What is the going price of the Ultimate Stitch Mini now? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## jessluvfashion

I'm looking for this zip wallet, please provide any info that's could help me finding it. 

And for those of you who really knows your Chanel, would you tell me what's the likelihood that I would be able to purchase this new? Thank you guys!~


----------



## Encore Closet

Can someone tell me the style name of this Chanel and is there a name for this Chanel quilting pattern


----------



## ZoeG

Chanel burgundy classic jumbo flap bag 2012?

Every Chanel store I call tells me to give it up that this bag is sold out worldwide


----------



## lv13

ZoeG said:
			
		

> Chanel burgundy classic jumbo flap bag 2012?
> 
> Every Chanel store I call tells me to give it up that this bag is sold out worldwide



I am going to call my SA later.  I saw one last week... I'll let you know what the outcome is... You are looking for the caviar one with gold hardware?


----------



## lv13

ZoeG said:
			
		

> Chanel burgundy classic jumbo flap bag 2012?
> 
> Every Chanel store I call tells me to give it up that this bag is sold out worldwide



Sorry my SA said it has been sold the same day I saw it!  Hope you find one!


----------



## havetohave86

Hi lovely ladies!!! Can someone please help me identify my Chanel (name, year and season if possible). It would be much appreciated  































Please excuse the sun damage  I'm sending to the bag spa this week lol! 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Chanel_Lover111

Does anyone know that the name of this bag?  or the code number?

I really want to buy it 

Thanks!


----------



## LilMissRedSoles

Can anyone tell me the name or style number of the gold bag right down the bottom of this post:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-no-chatting-407729-233.html#post23449537

It is 13C but I can't find any identifying information. Many thanks!

(edit - post #3492 from LV13. Thank you!)


----------



## ILuvBags00

Hello,
Can someone identify this bag for me please. At first I thought it was the GST but it looks different.Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilja

Hello, can someone identify this bag--style & year?  There's an authenticity card with the number 2432714.


----------



## LilMissRedSoles

ILuvBags00 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone identify this bag for me please. At first I thought it was the GST but it looks different.Thanks in advance!


It's the Perfect Edge tote:
http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/08/20/chanel-perfect-edge-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## ILuvBags00

LilMissRedSoles said:


> It's the Perfect Edge tote:
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/08/20/chanel-perfect-edge-bag-reference-guide/





Thank you!!!


----------



## monparapluie

Does anyone know the name of the lovely cream colored tote in the background? TIA!
http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/singapore-chanel-fers-club-774176-359.html#post23452155


----------



## monparapluie

monparapluie said:


> Does anyone know the name of the lovely cream colored tote in the background? TIA!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/singapore-chanel-fers-club-774176-359.html#post23452155



NVM on this one, I've received an answer.  Portabello


----------



## dyyong

hi, please help with this 3 Chanel, name/model, season? TIA!!


----------



## Addiex

hi, does any of you know the name and approximate retail price of this bag?? thanks in advance


----------



## Addiex

hi, does any of you know the name and the approximate retail price of this bag?? thanks in advance


----------



## karman

That's the clutch with chain...we don't have it here in Canada but I believe it's $2600 US.


----------



## bluekit

the green flap was from 07P, perforated east west flap.


dyyong said:


> hi, please help with this 3 Chanel, name/model, season? TIA!!


----------



## dyyong

bluekit said:


> the green flap was from 07P, perforated east west flap.



Thank you!!


----------



## jjxxll

Hi ladies,

I bought a chanel bag. Just want to confirm that if it is a Classic flap bag? Cause I am new to Chanel and didn't want to buy the wrong bag.
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Michele728

Yes, this is a classic flap bag. It is hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like the M/L size. Since the bag is pre owned, make sure to have it authenticated on this forum!


----------



## jjxxll

Hi Is this the Classic Flap Bag?


----------



## jjxxll

Michele728 said:


> Yes, this is a classic flap bag. It is hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like the M/L size. Since the bag is pre owned, make sure to have it authenticated on this forum!



Hi. Thank you for your response!!! I found it before I post it again.. Sorry


----------



## jjxxll

Er... I mean I found it after I post it again~~ Thank you!


----------



## gnsilveira

Hello!

I want to know which model is it!

Please help me!!


----------



## Miriamka

This vintage fabric Chanel bag was called Audrey no.5110161. , have you ever seen such bag?I googled it,but found nothing..


----------



## cocosapphire

Encore Closet said:


> Can someone tell me the style name of this Chanel and is there a name for this Chanel quilting pattern



The style name is:  In & Out 
It looks like a tote, and I believe it's from 2008.

I have that In & Out style in a red flap version, see post #318 at the link below:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...ost-your-red-chanel-items-here-199808-22.html


----------



## foreverLVoe

Is this bag still available? I think the name is in the mix tote
Maybe someone knows the price too? Euro if possible
TIA


----------



## jaysydma

Does anyone know the name, style # and year of this bag?  TIA!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't see it listed in any of the tote reference threads. Thanks!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Thanks!


----------



## lv13

Allisonfaye said:
			
		

> I don't see it listed in any of the tote reference threads. Thanks!



I believe that's the timeless cc tote


----------



## bluekit

In the mix.


gnsilveira said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to know which model is it!
> 
> Please help me!!


----------



## bluekit

retro Chain.


jaysydma said:


> Does anyone know the name, style # and year of this bag?  TIA!


----------



## bluekit

this is the 12p in the mix tote in large.Not sure about the price in euro but it was $3,900 in the States.


foreverLVoe said:


> Is this bag still available? I think the name is in the mix tote
> Maybe someone knows the price too? Euro if possible
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 1979552


----------



## asherzoby

hi all! 

I am thinking of purchasing this bag but in a smaller size. before i authenticate this, just wondering if any of you guys know what model this is and when it was produced.


----------



## CelineNanoLover

Can someone help id this bag?:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-MINI...968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c27ef190

Do they still sell this in stores?


----------



## peachpea

does something like this exist in black?

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/17-fa...ridescent-calfskin-with-zip-closure-1,1,10,39

not the GST though!!


----------



## Baby_ann13

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## KMK

Hi!

   Need help! I bought this Chanel pink bag from Chanel Paris. I forgot to check with the SA the name of this bag. Can anyone help to identify this bag? The name of this bag and the year?

Thanks!


----------



## dangergirl

I am having a doozy of a time classifying these sunglasses I've had in my wardrobe...

Worn them maybe once or twice and now that my daughter is of the age to smash and destroy these I never wear them anymore. But I need some help identifying the name or category or something about them other than 'sunglasses'.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## dmdreaming

dmdreaming said:


> Can anyone help me identify the names of the bags below?  The first one was purchased in 1996, and the second was around 1995 I believe.  Thanks so much!



Bump!  TIA everyone!


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Hi ladies,

   Can someone identify this bag for me please. Not sure is it from Chanel cruise 2008

  and what is the materials.Is it coated canvas or leather?

  Thank you so much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=012&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## missthang

Does anyone know what this is called, price and who has it? Thanks.


----------



## Michele728

I don't know the exact name of the bag, or the price. However, I did see it at my local Nordstrom a few weeks ago. I believe the price is somewhere around $2500.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

I'm not sure..but maybe CC Crown mini?...
Good Luck on finding them...


----------



## dsnap1

pauline_sweden said:


> H
> I cant find any thread for chanel shoes, but do you know what style this is??
> 
> Thank you all





Omg....I LOOOOOOOOVE those choose !!!!!


----------



## Michele728

This bag was posted in the "Come share your December 2012 purchases" thread. Does anyone know the name of it and the price? TIA!


----------



## mitzismother

Can someone help identify these Chanel bags?

Thanks!


----------



## Baby_ann13

missthang said:


> Does anyone know what this is called, price and who has it? Thanks.



YES those are the CC crown or something to that effect. There is a thread for that style. They have also have a flap version.


----------



## meandme

Hi do you maybe know the price for this bag and name of this model? is this model still on stock?


----------



## lv13

meandme said:
			
		

> Hi do you maybe know the price for this bag and name of this model? is this model still on stock?



CambonTotes 2500 if this is the big one...


----------



## 333penelope333

meandme said:


> Hi do you maybe know the price for this bag and name of this model? is this model still on stock?



Don't know the price but it is in stock in Neiman Marcus in Tampa.


----------



## Yamyingying

Hi, can someone please help go identify the bag in my avatar? For some reason I can't post the image. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bathorys

What is the collection? what is the name of this bag? price etc.

Cos I want my friend help me buy this one at Pairs. He need some details.


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know the name of this bag?
Help i wabt that bag too please identify


----------



## rk4265

Baby_ann13 said:


> View attachment 1983483
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?


Has anyone posted reply to this bag


----------



## Baby_ann13

rk4265 said:


> Has anyone posted reply to this bag



no


----------



## pauline_sweden

dsnap1 said:


> Omg....I LOOOOOOOOVE those choose !!!!!



Theey are AMAAAAAAAAAAZING, if u find them let me know...


----------



## LilMissAwesome

missthang said:


> Does anyone know what this is called, price and who has it? Thanks.



My sister in law has one in black. It's about SGD3XXX after conversion. I used to think it was called camera bag but when I googled, the images looked different.


----------



## Bathorys

I went to Melbourne Chadstone Store today, they sold the purple one, it's no name on this bag only says Large Shopping Bag, and GST cheaper than this one.  I really like this shopping bag


----------



## graham

333penelope333 said:


> Don't know the price but it is in stock in Neiman Marcus in Tampa.



It's called the Deauville, the large is A66942 and is 2600.00 USD


----------



## graham

Can anyone remember the name for this bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...lic-chanel-items-here-199806.html#post4251264


----------



## graham

mitzismother said:


> Can someone help identify these Chanel bags?
> 
> Thanks!



they are vintage, they dont have a collection name. Sorry


----------



## graham

dangergirl said:


> I am having a doozy of a time classifying these sunglasses I've had in my wardrobe...
> 
> Worn them maybe once or twice and now that my daughter is of the age to smash and destroy these I never wear them anymore. But I need some help identifying the name or category or something about them other than 'sunglasses'.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



The first one is precious symbols or lucky symbols... I don't beleive sunglasses shave official names but are rather Identified by their 4 digit style number on the inside of the arm.


----------



## CwR

Hello, can you please identify the style name of this chanel bag?







Merci!


----------



## Michele728

Baby_ann13 said:


> View attachment 1983483
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?



Hi!  I don't know the name of this handbag, but someone just posted it in the Authentic Finds thread! It looks like their SA from NM has it and it is priced at $5,000. The post is #3548. HTH!


----------



## Baby_ann13

Michele728 said:


> Hi!  I don't know the name of this handbag, but someone just posted it in the Authentic Finds thread! It looks like their SA from NM has it and it is priced at $5,000. The post is #3548. HTH!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

Any one know the name and price of these bags?


----------



## sengsouline

Is this real? What is it?


----------



## IVshops

Hi everyone,

Can someone please help me? I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this question. Can someone identify this bag for me. It's the classic maxi flap bag with serial # 12xxxxxx, but i thought all the new maxi's comes with the curve flap with the smaller CC's. I'm confused!


----------



## IVshops

Can someone please also help identify this bag? Name and style. Do they still carry this model at the store?


----------



## CwR

Jaclyn Espinas said:


> Any one know the name and price of these bags?
> 
> View attachment 1990301
> 
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...elp-identify-this-chanel-image-1847485945.jpg
> 
> The black one is the small size of Cerf tote bag


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

Thank you!!! &#128536;


----------



## yslvchanel

Jaclyn Espinas said:
			
		

> Any one know the name and price of these bags?



Cerf n/s style.  Retail $3000
Pondichery the largest size.  Retail may be $4400+/-.  
Both bags are available and on sale at BG.  40% off.


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

yslvchanel said:
			
		

> Cerf n/s style.  Retail $3000
> Pondichery the largest size.  Retail may be $4400+/-.
> Both bags are available and on sale at BG.  40% off.



Thanks!!

Do u know which size is this bowler and price? As well as the brown on which is hidden on the right


----------



## sonyngo

can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

sonyngo said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me what this is?



I think it's the Chanel WOC Lambskin

http://www.malleries.com/search.php?phrase=chanel+wallet+on+chain&x=0&y=0&action=search_keyword


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Jaclyn Espinas said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Do u know which size is this bowler and price? As well as the brown on which is hidden on the right
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991368



Hi there! That is the large Mademoiselle bowling bag. I have it in metallic grey  I can't really tell from the pic of the bag on the right, but the gold one is smaller? So it should be the medium.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

sonyngo said:


> can anyone tell me what this is?



Hi there, I believe it is called the Timeless Wallet-on-Chain. It is in caviar leather.



Jaclyn Espinas said:


> I think it's the Chanel WOC Lambskin
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/search.php?phrase=chanel+wallet+on+chain&x=0&y=0&action=search_keyword



It is in caviar, not lambskin.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

sengsouline said:


> Is this real? What is it?



Hi there! This is the Lady Pearly tote


----------



## Sray

Hi Everyone

I just purchased a Chanel bag (had it authenticated on the 'authenticate this' thread before purchasing it) for my Girlfriend. I believe it is a Chanel east west flap. I don't think its caviar leather as it doesn't have that slight rough feel to it. I don't think its Lambskin either, as it doesn't feel as smooth as Lambskin. I believe it to be a patent leather as it has that kind of 'glossy' look to it. Can someone identify what type of bag it is and what type of leather it is, please?

The link provided is of the auction I won for the item. It had very clear pics, so it makes sense to use it. 

Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Ha...tekUbh/X3A2D82vl1ln8Raw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Kind Regards

Sray


----------



## Nolia

Can someone ID the year of this WOC?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221167680790...4.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_5373wt_1397

Seller says it's vintage.  I thought it was the "Timeless" but that one has a straight edge (this one curves up)?


----------



## welovelouie




----------



## lovechanel920

What size is this? Small?


----------



## welovelouie

My brother bought this for his wife at Bloomingdales SCP and asked me what it was. I have really no idea. Please help! Thanks so much!


----------



## pureinside

please would you idntify this bag, the price and is it 100% authentic?
the seller says its new and the serial # starts with 13***

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/need-help-to-buy-this-bag-792816.html

thanx


----------



## Nat

Sray said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just purchased a Chanel bag (had it authenticated on the 'authenticate this' thread before purchasing it) for my Girlfriend. I believe it is a Chanel east west flap. I don't think its caviar leather as it doesn't have that slight rough feel to it. I don't think its Lambskin either, as it doesn't feel as smooth as Lambskin. I believe it to be a patent leather as it has that kind of 'glossy' look to it. Can someone identify what type of bag it is and what type of leather it is, please?
> 
> The link provided is of the auction I won for the item. It had very clear pics, so it makes sense to use it.
> 
> Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Ha...tekUbh/X3A2D82vl1ln8Raw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Sray



Hi, the E/W flap in the pictures is definitely lambskin.


----------



## Sray

Nat said:


> Hi, the E/W flap in the pictures is definitely lambskin.


 
Oh wow. That's perfect. Thank you so much for confirming it, Nat. 

Kind Regards

Sray


----------



## Nat

Sray said:


> Oh wow. That's perfect. Thank you so much for confirming it, Nat.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Sray



You're welcome  Your girlfriend is a lucky girl!


----------



## minababe

is it a 2.55?
do you have a pic of a celeb who is wearing it? I only see the bigger ones like lauren conrad has. I'm so confused with all chanel bags


----------



## Nat

minababe said:


> is it a 2.55?
> do you have a pic of a celeb who is wearing it? I only see the bigger ones like lauren conrad has. I'm so confused with all chanel bags



The one in the pictures you posted looks fake. Lauren Conrad wears a Jumbo flap. If you feel that's too big, then a medium flap might be more suitable for you.


Kim Kardashian is wearing a medium flap here http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-350.html#post23558097


----------



## Sweetie11

Does anyone know the price of this Chanel bag?  It is a mini tote from the 04-05 collection.

The ebay item number is: 110987054524

The listing title is: RARE AUTHENTIC CHANEL PINK SQUARE STITCHED SMALL TOTE BAG


----------



## minababe

Nat said:


> The one in the pictures you posted looks fake. Lauren Conrad wears a Jumbo flap. If you feel that's too big, then a medium flap might be more suitable for you.
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is wearing a medium flap here http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-350.html#post23558097
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/1991377d1356135994-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-kimk-122112-3-.jpg



omg really? fake? A friend of mine wanted to sell me this bag
she said she bought it at a second hand shop and was at the chanel store. they told her it's real.
why do you think that? :S


----------



## Nat

minababe said:


> omg really? fake? A friend of mine wanted to sell me this bag
> she said she bought it at a second hand shop and was at the chanel store. they told her it's real.
> why do you think that? :S



I used to authenticate Chanel bags for a couple of years. Often I can tell by the way it's sagging, by the way how the (p)leather looks, by the CC's on the interior flap. The Chanel SA's are not allowed to authenticate bags, BTW.

To be sure if it's truly fake or not I would post it on the Authenticate This Chanel thread before you buy it. Ask for close up pictures of the hologram sticker and the Made In stamp. To see which pictures are precisely needed check here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-format-outlined-1st-763064.html#post22402990


For your sake I hope I'm wrong, but it's always better to be safe than sorry


----------



## minababe

Nat said:


> I used to authenticate Chanel bags for a couple of years. Often I can tell by the way it's sagging, by the way how the (p)leather looks, by the CC's on the interior flap. The Chanel SA's are not allowed to authenticate bags, BTW.
> 
> To be sure if it's truly fake or not I would post it on the Authenticate This Chanel thread before you buy it. Ask for close up pictures of the hologram sticker and the Made In stamp. To see which pictures are precisely needed check here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-format-outlined-1st-763064.html#post22402990
> 
> 
> For your sake I hope I'm wrong, but it's always better to be safe than sorry



thank you so so much! really a big thankyou! I wrote her for more pics and then will post them.
thanks again!


----------



## Hm92

Hi everyone,

My mom got the most beautifull christmas pressent ever from my dad. But she is wondering from what collection the bag is And the name of the bag.. Any info is apreciated. We bought it saturday in zurich chanel boutique if anyone is wondering . Here are the pics I took. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mitzismother

graham said:


> they are vintage, they dont have a collection name. Sorry



Graham - thanks for the reply! I got them from my mother-in-law (and she's got tons more!) Any idea what the value might be?


----------



## graham

mitzismother said:


> Graham - thanks for the reply! I got them from my mother-in-law (and she's got tons more!) Any idea what the value might be?



Depending on condition, I could see them retailing on a reputable site/boutique in the $600-$800


----------



## graham

welovelouie said:


> View attachment 1993933
> 
> 
> My brother bought this for his wife at Bloomingdales SCP and asked me what it was. I have really no idea. Please help! Thanks so much!



It is from the Retro Chain line


----------



## graham

Hm92 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My mom got the most beautifull christmas pressent ever from my dad. But she is wondering from what collection the bag is And the name of the bag.. Any info is apreciated. We bought it saturday in zurich chanel boutique if anyone is wondering . Here are the pics I took.
> Thanks in advance!!



It is similar to both the Shiva and Perfect Edge lines. I'm leaning towards PE but haven't seen this 'cerf' model before. Can you tell me the style number on the sticker on box or from the tag?


----------



## danough

Can anyone identify this bag? TIA!
I'd like to know the price, too


----------



## baghagg

Hm92 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My mom got the most beautifull christmas pressent ever from my dad. But she is wondering from what collection the bag is And the name of the bag.. Any info is apreciated. We bought it saturday in zurich chanel boutique if anyone is wondering . Here are the pics I took.
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994926



Love it ~ Portobello


----------



## Hm92

graham said:
			
		

> It is similar to both the Shiva and Perfect Edge lines. I'm leaning towards PE but haven't seen this 'cerf' model before. Can you tell me the style number on the sticker on box or from the tag?



There is no sticker on the box and it was the display model so no tag eather ..


----------



## Hm92

baghagg said:
			
		

> Love it ~ Portobello



Thanks! Do you know what collection it is from?


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies, please help with this Chanel, TIA!!


----------



## lshcat

Hi experts! This is smaller than a mini at 6" wide, 21" drop. From the early 90's. Is it called anything in particular? Thanks!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't have a picture but I saw this bag yesterday. It is quilted and I think he said it only comes in caviar. It is a leather hobo and the leather logo is on the bottom and there is a charm logo attached to where the strap is attached. I think it was napa. I couldn't find it in any of the style reference threads. But I know I have seen it before somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## Brandlover2000

All looks beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shinegal

Hi all, just bought this boy in early dec. Is it considered medium flap? Does it belong to cruise? Tia!


----------



## Brandlover2000

Hi CWR,
That bag is called vertical quilted Chanel bag. I got same one this year. It is made by lamb skin but this type of lamb skin leather is not very soft like the regular classic bags made by lamb skin. Sale associate told me it belongs to the Chevron collection.
I got same color u have n I really like it. It costs $3200 plus sale tax as of this year 2012. NM still has lot of them.


----------



## Mypreciousss

Hi ladies
Please help me identify this bag? And what it's value would be? A friend of my mothers is selling it but isn't ure what it's worth. Thanks! Xxx


----------



## Mypreciousss

Close up


----------



## love3ann

I found this bag online and really like it but can't seem to find it anywhere. Can anyone tell me the name? A friend told me she saw it at NM but I need the name to call and inquire. TIA


----------



## Jeanxy

I don't know the name of that bag unfortunately so not sure if I am helping much but I got the smaller black one in that style and it is a limited edition piece (said my SA). I would ask if they have the red calf skin limited edition flap with the strap made of silver hardware and red calf skin. Hopefully that would be a good enough description!


----------



## nat74

I think it calls Simply CC flap.


----------



## chanel123456

please could someone let me know what this bag is called? Its the one on the top right hand corner

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...icle-2253263-16a6bdcb000005dc-120_634x851.jpg


----------



## lilneko69

I think it's a beige Timeless Tote


----------



## chanel123456

lilneko69 said:


> I think it's a beige Timeless Tote



thanks! is this a classic or seasonal?


----------



## lilneko69

If it's a petite timeless tote, then it would be a classic design.


----------



## axyw

could someone let me know what this bag is called? TIA
http://www.flickr.com/photos/76242806@N06/8327617306/


----------



## love3ann

Hi
If anyone can tell me what this bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## axyw

love3ann said:


> Hi
> If anyone can tell me what this bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks



This is 07-08 bijoux chain. The bag looks like mini flap. Do you have back side pic?


----------



## Mypreciousss

Mypreciousss said:


> Hi ladies
> Please help me identify this bag? And what it's value would be? A friend of my mothers is selling it but isn't ure what it's worth. Thanks! Xxx


Someone help me


----------



## eidyey

This please

http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231143549.jpg


----------



## cloudcollector

nnnnnn


----------



## cloudcollector

nnnnnnn


----------



## allieallie

love3ann said:


> Hi
> If anyone can tell me what this bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks



It's the Simply CC flap bag.


----------



## Floor

Hi ladies,

I'm new to Chanel, so not that familiar with the name of the bags.
I fell in love with these two bags, and I was wondering what the names of these two beautiful bags are?!
Is it a large camera bag?

Anyone who can help me out and perhaps have an idea where i can find them?


----------



## Tingeling

Item:AUTHENTIC CHANEL Black Quilted Lambskin Classic XL Jumbo Flap Coco Bag Purse
Item Number:110993103624
Seller:top_quality_boutique
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Hi, can you please help me with this? Look's ok?
TIA


----------



## tiger0414

hi ladies 
i am a brand new member ,  i just know about chanel and just did purchase one on ebay under chanel in bussiness in blue ,  i have doubt but i already pay about 2300.00 .  i just need a lot of help to know authentic the bag .  

please help , sincerely


----------



## Tracis30

I just saw this on Pinterest.  I've never seen a Chanel bag in this color. I must have it!!! Can anyone tell me the style and the color name?  TIA!!!


----------



## marceylove

Hello, could anyone please help me identify this bag?  
I'd appreciate it if you can tell me the name of the bag, the year and the season.  
I wonder if it's in calf, lamb, or caviar skin.  Thank you so much!


----------



## laf724

Is this a maxi?


----------



## _shopaholic_

I just bought a vintage Chanel and I really want to know the name of it if it's possible 
Front: cdn.publishme.se/cdn/4/1843543/images/2013/stillfilm_105_50e5da2f9606ee1fd5449f5a.jpg

Back: cdn.publishme.se/cdn/4/1843543/images/2013/stillfilm_106_50e5db609606ee1ff4ce5a8c.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

Tracis30 said:


> I just saw this on Pinterest.  I've never seen a Chanel bag in this color. I must have it!!! Can anyone tell me the style and the color name?  TIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005199



Lol, the title says 'Channel'  Anyway, I think it has an Instagram filter so that's why the color is like this


----------



## theYoungandChic

Myrkur said:


> Lol, the title says 'Channel'  Anyway, I think it has an Instagram filter so that's why the color is like this


:lolots: channel!


----------



## xheatherg19x

Purchased this Chanel pink satin drawstring pouch handbag from a mypoupette recommended seller... but nobody has ever seen this before!  I've researched for days and only found the one I purchased lol.  Please help!


----------



## xheatherg19x

*Sorry, first post didn't post the pics so I'm trying this agian lol.  Info on the bag- Authentic Chanel pink satin drawstring pouch handbag. Features gold-tone hardware, a white faux pearl Chanel logo accent on the front, and a top drawstring closure. Interior of handbag is lined in pink satin textile fabric. Includes Chanel dust bag and authenticity card. Made in Italy. Authenticity/Control #: 7253115.

Purchased this Chanel pink satin drawstring pouch handbag from a mypoupette recommended seller... but nobody has ever seen this before! I've researched for days and only found the one I purchased lol. Please help!

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...tring/chanel8_zps05beef43.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...3&o=2&_suid=135733801611000010495575182691285

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...tring/chanel5_zps80b8122b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Nat

laf724 said:


> Is this a maxi?



Yes, looks like it.


----------



## Nat

xheatherg19x said:


> *Sorry, first post didn't post the pics so I'm trying this agian lol.  Info on the bag- Authentic Chanel pink satin drawstring pouch handbag. Features gold-tone hardware, a white faux pearl Chanel logo accent on the front, and a top drawstring closure. Interior of handbag is lined in pink satin textile fabric. Includes Chanel dust bag and authenticity card. Made in Italy. Authenticity/Control #: 7253115.
> 
> Purchased this Chanel pink satin drawstring pouch handbag from a mypoupette recommended seller... but nobody has ever seen this before! I've researched for days and only found the one I purchased lol. Please help!
> 
> http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...tring/chanel8_zps05beef43.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...3&o=2&_suid=135733801611000010495575182691285
> 
> http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...tring/chanel5_zps80b8122b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1



If you want confirmation on authenticity, then you should post it on the ATC thread. Check out post #1 and 2 of that thread for posting format and the right pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html


----------



## Nat

Floor said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to Chanel, so not that familiar with the name of the bags.
> I fell in love with these two bags, and I was wondering what the names of these two beautiful bags are?!
> Is it a large camera bag?
> 
> Anyone who can help me out and perhaps have an idea where i can find them?





Tracis30 said:


> I just saw this on Pinterest.  I've never seen a Chanel bag in this color. I must have it!!! Can anyone tell me the style and the color name?  TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 2005199



These are vintage styles and therefore no longer available. Your best bet is eBay and (online) second hand stores.


----------



## xheatherg19x

Nat said:


> If you want confirmation on authenticity, then you should post it on the ATC thread. Check out post #1 and 2 of that thread for posting format and the right pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html



I do not want to confirm the authenticity, I already know it is authentic.  I asked if anybody knew the name of it, I simply put some info up about it to help.  I am in the correct forum.


----------



## gunnerjoy

Hi, 

I'm looking at this Chanel Reissue but I'm not sure what leather is this. It feels more spongy and less flat than distressed calf leather. Could any one help me? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Nat

xheatherg19x said:


> I do not want to confirm the authenticity, I already know it is authentic.  I asked if anybody knew the name of it, I simply put some info up about it to help.  I am in the correct forum.



That wasn't entirely clear in your former post. Sorry, but I don't know the name of this bag, I have never seen it before.


----------



## jetsetheart

gunnerjoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at this Chanel Reissue but I'm not sure what leather is this. It feels more spongy and less flat than distressed calf leather. Could any one help me? Thanks so much in advance!!



I would guess it's some kind of coated lambskin. This bag looks kind of off to me though - make sure you get it authenticated!


----------



## krittle323

Does anyone know what the names of these bags are called? I think the quilted tote is the Cerf but am not sure since I've never seen a quilted one.

http://img.purseforum.com/attachment...shopper-03.jpg

http://img.purseforum.com/attachment...2446428103.jpg


----------



## karman

Looks like metallic distressed calf. Some metallic reissues have this leather.


----------



## shoe_a_holic

Hello! I had this for awhile now but I never remember which line/group or season is this from. Anyone can help me identify this? TIA


----------



## AmandaCHQ

Hi Ladies,does anyone know anything about "rewind" vintage bag?I search the forum but no exactly answering,just wander if it's a new product in vintage style?I saw some brand new Chanel bags named "rewind",not sure what's the meaning.


----------



## gunnerjoy

It's supposed to be a Limited Edition Metallic Midnight Blue Chanel Reissue. SHW.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Have no pictures...... I was in saks yesterday and saw a small ivory bag with the classic Chanel chain. It was on a shelf behind the counter that backs into dior. It was lambskin, silver hw with a flap and the cc closure. It was soft bottomed not structure and had 2 pockets inside and could be worn crossbody. The tag said 2900 usd and flap bag..... It also came in black or blue which were also on the shelf on the 50th st wall. The SA showed me several and I list track and forgot to ask the name of this bag? .I really wanted it but am on a ban til May til our house is finished.......and  I cant get back to city for several weeks  and want to send dh a picture but I cant find it in any threads or online. 

Does anyone know the name and if this is a regular item? TIA!


----------



## marceylove

Hi everyone, please help identify this bag.  I would like to know the name of the bag and what year it is released.

I went to a Chanel shop yesterday and found this bag in what I think is dark red.  I asked the SA if the bag is called or in the line of Mademoiselle.  However, the SA told me that the bag doesn't have a name.  She also added that Chanel no longer name their bags.  Is this true?  I've been looking for this bag's photos on the web and it's really hard to come by.  I got this photo from a blogger's website after a long search.

I am in love with this bag in the dark red I saw at the shop and I am pretty sure I want to buy the bag in a few days.  However, I want to know about the bag before I made the decision.  Is it true Chanel bags don't actually have names like the SA told me?  I'm a newbie to Chanel.

Another question, I don't know if Chanel is releasing a new set/season of bags soon.  What would be the next season and when Chanel will introduce the new bags?  Should I wait to see new bags before making decision?  (I have limited budget.)  How do we get hold of the catalogue if there's any?

I apologize for this long post.  I really am a newbie to new Chanel bags.  I had a few vintage ones but sold them off 

Thanks very much for all your help


----------



## bluekit

this is from the "on the bund" collection, from the pre fall Paris-Shanghai collection (10A). I recalled that it came with at least a couple of flap styles and a tote as well. Cute bag! 


shoe_a_holic said:


> Hello! I had this for awhile now but I never remember which line/group or season is this from. Anyone can help me identify this? TIA


----------



## bluekit

hi there, welcome!!
This is the medium bowler from the Mademoiselle collection. There is a huge thread in the shopping sub forum where you could see the different variations/seasons of this bag. It was first introduced for 11C (cruise collection of 2011). This version was was from 12C (cruise collection of 2012).  We are in cruise 2013 now and the next collection will be spring of 2013, coming up in a couple of months. I'm not sure if Chanel is making a mademoiselle bag for spring of 2013.
Hope that helps. 






marceylove said:


> Hi everyone, please help identify this bag.  I would like to know the name of the bag and what year it is released.
> 
> I went to a Chanel shop yesterday and found this bag in what I think is dark red.  I asked the SA if the bag is called or in the line of Mademoiselle.  However, the SA told me that the bag doesn't have a name.  She also added that Chanel no longer name their bags.  Is this true?  I've been looking for this bag's photos on the web and it's really hard to come by.  I got this photo from a blogger's website after a long search.
> 
> I am in love with this bag in the dark red I saw at the shop and I am pretty sure I want to buy the bag in a few days.  However, I want to know about the bag before I made the decision.  Is it true Chanel bags don't actually have names like the SA told me?  I'm a newbie to Chanel.
> 
> Another question, I don't know if Chanel is releasing a new set/season of bags soon.  What would be the next season and when Chanel will introduce the new bags?  Should I wait to see new bags before making decision?  (I have limited budget.)  How do we get hold of the catalogue if there's any?
> 
> I apologize for this long post.  I really am a newbie to new Chanel bags.  I had a few vintage ones but sold them off
> 
> Thanks very much for all your help


----------



## marceylove

bluekit said:


> hi there, welcome!!
> This is the medium bowler from the Mademoiselle collection. There is a huge thread in the shopping sub forum where you could see the different variations/seasons of this bag. It was first introduced for 11C (cruise collection of 2011). This version was was from 12C (cruise collection of 2012).  We are in cruise 2013 now and the next collection will be spring of 2013, coming up in a couple of months. I'm not sure if Chanel is making a mademoiselle bag for spring of 2013.
> Hope that helps.



Hi bluekit, thanks so much for your response.  You are definitely a great help   I'll make further search on the bag from different collections though I'm pretty sure I love seeing it in aged calfskin especially in dark red I saw the other day.  If I decide to buy the bag I'll surely let you know.

Thanks so much again for taking your time to explain and respond   You're an angel


----------



## shoe_a_holic

bluekit said:


> this is from the "on the bund" collection, from the pre fall Paris-Shanghai collection (10A). I recalled that it came with at least a couple of flap styles and a tote as well. Cute bag!



Thank you so much for the info! now I know what my lil bag is called now


----------



## saira1214

I have been away from Chanel for a year or so, but was at the airport recently and saw someone carrying the most gorgeous bag. It looked as big as a maxi and it is a flap, but the leather didn't look stiff and structured. The color was also a gorgeous seafoam green. Does anyone know if this is the "in the business" style or if this is how maxis look now and what the color and year is? Thanks so much!


----------



## win28

Hi TPFers,

Just wondering does anyone know what this bag is called and which year/season it's from?

Thanks thanks!


----------



## nodtviedt

Hi TPFers,

Just wondering does anyone know what this bag is called and which year/season it's from?

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/406137_483265691715935_1898409698_n.jpg

thanks alot.


----------



## bluekit

You are welcome! 


shoe_a_holic said:


> Thank you so much for the info! now I know what my lil bag is called now


----------



## bluekit

Not a problem at all. Good luck deciding! I love the Mademoiselle collection.


marceylove said:


> Hi bluekit, thanks so much for your response.  You are definitely a great help   I'll make further search on the bag from different collections though I'm pretty sure I love seeing it in aged calfskin especially in dark red I saw the other day.  If I decide to buy the bag I'll surely let you know.
> 
> Thanks so much again for taking your time to explain and respond   You're an angel


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I have been away from Chanel for a year or so, but was at the airport recently and saw someone carrying the most gorgeous bag. It looked as big as a maxi and it is a flap, but the leather didn't look stiff and structured. The color was also a gorgeous seafoam green. Does anyone know if this is the "in the business" style or if this is how maxis look now and what the color and year is? Thanks so much!



Bump. Here's a photo. What year/season please?


----------



## tutushopper

^ That looks very similar to the new cruise patent seafoam green that is now out and gorgeous.  I've seen it in M/L and Jumbo, and I hear it also comes in a WOC but I've not seen one of those.


----------



## Joleenx3

Mypreciousss said:
			
		

> Hi ladies
> Please help me identify this bag? And what it's value would be? A friend of my mothers is selling it but isn't ure what it's worth. Thanks! Xxx



Not sure if anyone had responded yet. Is it the same one as my avatar? If so I'm not sure the name of it, but I bought mine for $1,300 from a reseller (: hope this helps!


----------



## saira1214

tutushopper said:


> ^ That looks very similar to the new cruise patent seafoam green that is now out and gorgeous.  I've seen it in M/L and Jumbo, and I hear it also comes in a WOC but I've not seen one of those.



Have you only seen it in patent or have you seen it in lamb and caviar as well?


----------



## tutushopper

The one for this year I've only seen in patent personally.  Not sure if it's also in lamb or not.  I'm also not sure that's the bag pictured, just looks like it in color (although the patents are a bit lighter and iridescent).


----------



## DocToBe90

Hi ladies

Please help me identify this bag? I am in love with it but i'm not sure how to find it.

pinterest.com/pin/364299057327597509/


----------



## Sonicbabe

One of my favourite pastimes is to go handbag-spotting and Hong Kong is THE place for this spectator sport.  I particularly love spotting Chanels and the other day I came across a never-seen-before specimen.  

It was a tote being worn by a lady riding on an escalator in front of me and I didn't have the presence of mind then to whip out my iphone to take a shot of it, unfortunately. .  Here's what I remember of the encounter...

Dimension-  It is a tote in black leather similar in size to the LV Neverfull GM.

Embellishments-  a hand-sized Chanel double C logo in patent leather front and centre.

Closure- no idea as the lady was riding 2 steps ahead of me on an escalator going up as I couldn't spy anything from that angle! 

Unusual feature that stood out-  the tote straps ( about 9 inch drop)were attached through the bag's grommets by clip-like fasteners similar to those on a Miu Miu coffer bag's shoulder straps.  The clips look like mini pliers, I have never come across anything like that on a Chanel bag.  

I have been searching on the Internet in a bid to identify this bag but no hits yet. Would the resident Chanel experts be able to help me out? TIA!


----------



## cgem322

can someone please help me id these chanel earrings?  and are these still available for sale?  thank you!


----------



## love3ann

Could you please help identify this tote? I remember it was from last year sometime, came in two sizes and in the blue, beige, black, and red.

Any info on name, code, etc. would be helpful, specifically the smaller one.

If you have this bag or tried it on before any other opinions about it would be great.
I need a tote type bag and think this will fit my needs if I can find one.


Thanks!


----------



## Kate_0023

Love this


----------



## SherryF

love3ann said:


> Could you please help identify this tote? I remember it was from last year sometime, came in two sizes and in the blue, beige, black, and red.
> 
> Any info on name, code, etc. would be helpful, specifically the smaller one.
> 
> If you have this bag or tried it on before any other opinions about it would be great.
> I need a tote type bag and think this will fit my needs if I can find one.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Is this portobello?


----------



## kimair

any info on this chanel 2.55? i tried searching for "black on black" or "black hardware," but all that came up were re-issues...
also is it a limited edition and if so when was it available (or can you get it now and price)?
thanks!


----------



## bluekit

this is the black on black flap from 2011, it was a boutique exclusive. it is beyond sold out at the boutiques now. 


kimair said:


> any info on this chanel 2.55? i tried searching for "black on black" or "black hardware," but all that came up were re-issues...
> also is it a limited edition and if so when was it available (or can you get it now and price)?
> thanks!


----------



## teachgirl789

What's this one??? Any info appreciated, thanks...


----------



## kimair

bluekit said:


> this is the black on black flap from 2011, it was a boutique exclusive. it is beyond sold out at the boutiques now.



ah. thank you for the response...


----------



## pprissou

Hello! Can anyone help me with what model/type or help identify what Chanel bag is this?










Measurement: (Approximately) Length 20cm; Height 16cm; Width 6.5cm; Shoulder Strap Drop 53cm

Thank you!


----------



## liabee

Hi! Does anyone know what this is and what season it is from? I was browsing WOCs at Neiman Marcus and bought it, but it doesn't seem to be a WOC. Thanks!


----------



## Manolos21

Hello ladies, I fell in love with this bag, and decided to purchase it. (I felt comfortable buying it since Portero has such a great reputation.) I'm brand new to the Chanel world, having only spent time admiring these bags from afar, so I apologize if this is an easy question. Can you ladies tell me what the name of the bag is? 
http://www.portero.com/index.php/ca...intage-black-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag-20/



http://www.portero.com/index.php/ca...intage-black-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag-20/


----------



## pinklining

Hi. Does anyone knows whats the year or style of this bag? 

It has a half moon shape but it has a shoulder leather patch on the strap (hence not the chain around bag). Thanks!


----------



## bluekit

liabee said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what this is and what season it is from? I was browsing WOCs at Neiman Marcus and bought it, but it doesn't seem to be a WOC. Thanks!



 it's part of the mineral nights collection. The entire bag is leather lined and very pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Hi, Can anyone help me identify this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

and this one too pls?


----------



## Manolos21

Also, does anyone know what the retail price for this bag is?


----------



## NiNiDazzle

Hi.  First time posting.  I've been searching the net for hours before I finally came across this site.  Hopefully ya'll can help me.

My friend bought this bag and has decided it's too small for her.  She wants to sell it and I'm interested.  This would be my first Chanel bag.  I am normally an LV lover.  She says it's a bowling bag but I can't seem to find out it's exact name and how much it is retail.  The dimensions are approximately 11x6x4.


----------



## koyfoo

Would some one please help identify this bag. I just can't seem to find another one like it. It has a full flap, boxed/squared quilting and the turn lock closure is a CC on a rectangular plate. It also has the CC signature lining too. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. The dimensions are roughly 14" x 7.5" x 4.5". Thanks!!!


----------



## Manolos21

Help please! And if anyone knows the retail price? Thank you!!

http://www.portero.com/index.php/ca...intage-black-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag-20/


----------



## bluekit

that's the mademoiselle bowling bag in distressed calfskin.



NiNiDazzle said:


> Hi.  First time posting.  I've been searching the net for hours before I finally came across this site.  Hopefully ya'll can help me.
> 
> My friend bought this bag and has decided it's too small for her.  She wants to sell it and I'm interested.  This would be my first Chanel bag.  I am normally an LV lover.  She says it's a bowling bag but I can't seem to find out it's exact name and how much it is retail.  The dimensions are approximately 11x6x4.


----------



## puppyLVoe

Has anyone seen this bag before? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> What's this one??? Any info appreciated, thanks...



BUMP...
Help identify this bag please anyone


----------



## mom2cas

Does anyone know if the Chanel 2.55 circa 2003-2004 with double flap came in a black lambskin with turquoise interior?  

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mom2cas

mom2cas said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the Chanel 2.55 circa 2003-2004 with double flap came in a black lambskin with turquoise interior?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



Bump for the morning crowd. Thanks!


----------



## Peonies813

What ligne is this?  I know it's from 11A..


----------



## Ems23

Hello ladies!

I'm new to the forum and having some trouble identifying this Chanel bag. I don't know how old it is and I can't find it anywhere online! I thought i'd ask the experts and am very appreciative of any help you can give me


----------



## adonis_asian

Identify the bag model please guys and which year is this from.

thanks and appreciated


----------



## jackei

juliecouture said:


> Can anyone tell me the code for this bracelet? And whether it is seasonal or classic? Thank you!


According to the sticker on the box:
09A A42616Y94470
Bracelet
Z2047 Dore/Noir
 Hope this helps.


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> BUMP...
> Help identify this bag please anyone



Bump again 
Does anyone have any info on this particular bag??? T.I.A.


----------



## win28

Hi TPFers,

Does anyone have any idea what this bag is called? And which year it might be from? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sturgeon18

I got this at a estate sale and need to know a little more info on the purse it looks like the real thing but has no markings or serial number on the inside .
 It does not have anything except leather inside .
 It has tassell with a gold ball and with initials CCs on it and the purse has the Chanel logo Can someone help me with athenicating this hand bag?"

http://s1085.beta.photobucket.com/us...39110697635001

http://s1085.beta.photobucket.com/us...39110697635001

http://s1085.beta.photobucket.com/us...39110697635001
http://s1085.beta.photobucket.com/us...39110697635001

http://s1085.beta.photobucket.com/us...39110697635001

http://s1085.beta.photobucket.com/us...39110697635001


http://s1085.beta.photobucket.com/us...39110697635001


----------



## ShannQ

Can anyone please tell me the style type or possibly the serial number of this bag?? Thank you!


----------



## Innochka

Please help me with this Chanel bag -- really like it and bidding ends in few hours.

Item:Auth CHANEL Classic Flap Black Quilted Lambskin Leather with Gold Shoulder Bag
Listing number:390525259940
Seller:tamparobin
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/390525259940?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:  listing ends in 2.5 hrs.  Thank u soo much!!


----------



## chilecorona

Please help identify! I would pay and arm and a leg to find these second hand consignment. I would've snapped them off if I'd seen them in season.  TIA


----------



## Nadams4

Has anyone seen this jumbo lambskin tote around. I found it in a consignment store, but it sold before I decided to buy it. I have been searching everywhere for it and have found several online. I am now just questioning it's authenticity because I find it odd that there are so many available for resale, yet I can't find photos of anyone wearing it or any info about when chanel carried it. 
Thanks for your help. 
http://www.malleries.com/chanel-vintage-black-xl-jumbo-tote-bag-i-92182-s-199.html


----------



## Filmguy1082

My gf showed me this purse, she really wants it, I can't find it though...anyone know what it's called?

This is the link she showed me...

http://rodeodrive.com.hk/eng/product-detail.php?item=BHB-CH-A67292-N002

Thanks!


----------



## LilMissAwesome

Filmguy1082 said:


> My gf showed me this purse, she really wants it, I can't find it though...anyone know what it's called?
> 
> This is the link she showed me...
> 
> http://rodeodrive.com.hk/eng/product-detail.php?item=BHB-CH-A67292-N002
> 
> Thanks!



It's called the timeless CC tote.


----------



## bubbie

Can anyone help me with the style/model of this Chanel? Thanks for your input!


----------



## eugene216shin

Could anybody please help me to identify this Chanel? http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-shopping-bag-in-iridescent-grained-calfskin-1,1,4,41 Thank you ladies~


----------



## Baby_ann13

I have seen several variations of the "timeless tote" and also the "timeless CC tote" so I was wondering which year this particular style came out because its called the "timeless tote" according to the blog I found this on and some fellow karate mom at my son's karate school has one and I thought she must have got it for the Holidays because she had never wore it before until after the break... then when I look it up I think its older?? Idk.. someone please help me out. I really love it and I hope that its new because I think I really want this!!! (I wouldnt wear it to Karate though because I dont want her to think anything of me buying the same purse as her)


----------



## lurkandjoin

Hi Everyone,

I've just joined after many months of lurking...hence my username.  Need some help identifying this Chanel bag..


----------



## sam48star

Of white pages in the middle?  TIA.  Pic from authentic finds thread.


----------



## YEANETT

TO ALL THE EXPERTS of Chanel  could anyone tell me what bag is this? Season? Style/name etc?? Do you see the straps?.. I got this from celebrities with their CHANEL TIA to all the kind ladies!


----------



## tutushopper

YEANETT said:


> View attachment 2038676
> 
> 
> TO ALL THE EXPERTS of Chanel  could anyone tell me what bag is this? Season? Style/name etc?? Do you see the straps?.. I got this from celebrities with their CHANEL TIA to all the kind ladies!



It's part of the Bijoux chain series of bags; 07P.  I have a medium E/W flap with this chain 11xx series and LOVE it.


----------



## YEANETT

tutushopper said:


> It's part of the Bijoux chain series of bags; 07P.  I have a medium E/W flap with this chain 11xx series and LOVE it.



Thank you tutushopper I really would like to find one like this.. So this collection is 07P correct? What do you mean by 11xx isn't it 07?? I am confuse sorry;/ Tia


----------



## Jcho

Hi everyone,

Can anyone help me to identify the model of this bag and estimate how much it cost in the market currently. TIA pls... 

http://www.reebonz.com/item/vintage-pre-owned-chanel-double-flap-lambskin-quilted-classic-16


----------



## tutushopper

YEANETT said:


> Thank you tutushopper I really would like to find one like this.. So this collection is 07P correct? What do you mean by 11xx isn't it 07?? I am confuse sorry;/ Tia



It's from the 07P collection; the serial number of the bag is the 11xxx... number.


----------



## YEANETT

tutushopper said:


> It's from the 07P collection; the serial number of the bag is the 11xxx... number.



Understood!! Thank you tts


----------



## jedimaster

sam48star said:


> View attachment 2035766
> 
> 
> Of white pages in the middle?  TIA.  Pic from authentic finds thread.


I'd like to find out the name of this collection too! I saw the bags yesterday at Saks and Chanel. The smaller one (in black) was 2900.


----------



## sam48star

jedimaster said:


> I'd like to find out the name of this collection too! I saw the bags yesterday at Saks and Chanel. The smaller one (in black) was 2900.



Thank you for the price update


----------



## ThatFancyGirl

Just scored this on eBay...any idea what it is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170972048640?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jvpurse

Hello I just won this on ebay. It's not a 2.55. A seasonal piece maybe? I thought it was a lady pearly (no back pocket), but the strap and structure is different. It looks like a clutch, but I can't relate it to any image online.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-HANDBAG-PURSE-2-55-BOX-CARD-/251193358845


Thanks and appreciate the expert advise.


----------



## jvpurse

jvpurse said:


> Hello I just won this on ebay. It's not a 2.55. A seasonal piece maybe? I thought it was a lady pearly (no back pocket), but the strap and structure is different. It looks like a clutch, but I can't relate it to any image online.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-HANDBAG-PURSE-2-55-BOX-CARD-/251193358845
> 
> 
> Thanks and appreciate the expert advise.



It looks something like this but the opening is different... would this be the same. Thanks.
http://www.malleries.com/chanel-bla...tml?mall2SID=d619a7270393e1defad5d4e1e97f4123


----------



## jvpurse

jvpurse said:


> It looks something like this but the opening is different... would this be the same. Thanks.
> http://www.malleries.com/chanel-bla...tml?mall2SID=d619a7270393e1defad5d4e1e97f4123


I finally found it. It's a Chanel 3way 255.

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-3wa...mall2SID=af413165d0f66aa3525f1f41d7f7d686#img


----------



## ssicaa

the pic is on my signatureee

my friend is getting this... but know nothing about it... haha - can you guys help me with the name, season, and price?


----------



## ssicaa

ssicaa said:


> the pic is on my signatureee
> 
> my friend is getting this... but know nothing about it... haha - can you guys help me with the name, season, and price?



i figured it out... haha - here it is..


----------



## Illuminum Steel

What is the name of this beauty? I am looking for it. I can't find it in any of the stores in the UK? Any ideas? I saw this a few months ago on the chanel website but seems to be sold out everywhere...


----------



## Cyu511

Does any of you recognize this wallet? Do you guys know what is the name and code?

Thanks


----------



## llykidis

vintage-paris.com/products/detail.php?product_id=783

Anyone know the name of this wallet and if it is still available at stores?

TIA


----------



## dcheang

You might want to try posting this here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## MetalKaryn

Cyu511 said:


> Does any of you recognize this wallet? Do you guys know what is the name and code?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2042395


I saw this in a department store on Friday if you are interested in purchasing it.


----------



## CHANEL A

Hi, all! 

Can anyone tell me what is the PRICE of this beautiful bag in the eastern USA???

And, can I actually buy this bag?? 

I think it's the 2013 blue velvet boy bag. 

http://www.wendyslookbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Something-Blue-4-650x433.jpg


----------



## mangosalmon

anyone can help me to identify the color of this jumbo? and code of color if possible.
it is from 2011 cruise collection. 

I am guessing between caramel or dark beige or light brown.

any info will be appreciated. 

thanks!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Can anyone ID this bag?? I've been on the hunt for the perfect Chanel bag, & this is it!! TIA  *~*






Credit: BeautyBitten


----------



## alyssaweakland

I have just recently bought this CHANEL bag on ebay but I have never seen a flap bag that has the straps like this. Can anyone tell me what is the name and when it came out?


----------



## alyssaweakland

Can anyone identify this bag? It's kinda like the flap bag but the straps are a little different.


----------



## Pollywaffle

Can someone help me by IDing this bag that Uma Thurman is holding. See http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erg-turns-red-carpet-Crocs.html#axzz2JflhmFr5

Thanks, pw


----------



## tutushopper

Pollywaffle said:


> Can someone help me by IDing this bag that Uma Thurman is holding. See http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erg-turns-red-carpet-Crocs.html#axzz2JflhmFr5
> 
> Thanks, pw



This is an older style fold over satin clutch, I think from 2009 or so.


----------



## tutushopper

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Can anyone ID this bag?? I've been on the hunt for the perfect Chanel bag, & this is it!! TIA  *~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: BeautyBitten



This lovely bag is a Grand/Large Shopping timeless tote, A65734.  I hope you find it!


----------



## chatchatul

i dont have any info about it.. but i love it!!


----------



## bobamilkttt

Hi I just bought this Silver Patent Chanel wallet and it was authenticated per the pictures on here.

Does anyone know the style? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Silver-Patent-CC-Multi-Compartment-Wallet-/360571610570


----------



## tutushopper

bobamilkttt said:


> Hi I just bought this Silver Patent Chanel wallet and it was authenticated per the pictures on here.
> 
> Does anyone know the style? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Silver-Patent-CC-Multi-Compartment-Wallet-/360571610570



Fabulous price you got on this!  Congrats!


----------



## Pollywaffle

tutushopper said:


> This is an older style fold over satin clutch, I think from 2009 or so.



Thank you.


----------



## tutushopper

Pollywaffle said:


> Thank you.



You are very welcome


----------



## swannwoman

Has anyone ever seen a CHANEL that looks like this? 
Or where I might go to find it?

Thanks...


----------



## luvs*it*

tutushopper said:


> This lovely bag is a Grand/Large Shopping timeless tote, A65734.  I hope you find it!


----------



## tutushopper

luvs*it* said:


>



You are very welcome


----------



## Chanel_ling

Has anyone seen this? A little help, where to find this.


----------



## Sink

I'm so confused about where I'm supposed to be posting this. I put it in the authenticate this thread and they told me to post it in the "general" Chanel thread. I can't find a general Chanel thread and this looks like the most appropriate thread for my question so here goes...I just want to know if anybody has seen this type of font on a genuine Chanel scarf. I found it in a thrift shop. The rest of the details check out but the font is throwing me off. Does anybody else own or know of an authentic scarf with this type of font. The ones that I have are much different. I was able to find this exact scarf for sale on ebay as an authentic scarf but that isn't saying much. Here's the pic of the font:


Thanks for the help


----------



## tlilrascal

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Can anyone ID this bag?? I've been on the hunt for the perfect Chanel bag, & this is it!! TIA  *~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: BeautyBitten




Believe this was the timeless cc tote that was sold early last year.


----------



## b.Jane

Can anyone help me identify this Chanel?


----------



## Emma94

Hi! I'm thinking to buy a vintage chanel bag and found one which is rubber coated

So, my question to you experienced Chanel-ers do you know what this model is called, but also if it is possible to make the grey look dissappear? This would be my first Chanel so I'm really knew on the area. 
TIA, have a nice day/evening wherever you are in the world 

Here's a link to it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/haibanya-Ch...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d886cdd5


----------



## lizzylovesbags

b.Jane said:


> Can anyone help me identify this Chanel?



I'm no help but that's so wonderful!


----------



## Mavislovesbags

Can anyone help me identify this Chanel? And what was the price when it was new?


----------



## b.Jane

lizzylovesbags said:


> I'm no help but that's so wonderful!



Thank you! Just wish I knew the name of it...


----------



## purseloverlouis

yep


----------



## ihrtfashion

Can anyone help me identify this??


Appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## 1eyedsoul

Please help me with this; I have the style code and the name but I don't know what it looks like. Style is A67741 called "easy caviar" 2013 collection. I wanted an E/W flap and it's no longer available but this apparently is similar. TIA!


----------



## YEANETT

Hello ladies, what style bag and price are these two beauties? If possible in what other colors would I be able to find them? TIA to all


----------



## tutushopper

YEANETT said:


> Hello ladies, what style bag and price are these two beauties? If possible in what other colors would I be able to find them? TIA to all
> 
> View attachment 2052526



It's part of the "Up in the Air" collection, and if it's $3100 for north south tote 13x14x6.8 Hirsh will get them in black and dark blue also.


----------



## YEANETT

tutushopper said:


> It's part of the "Up in the Air" collection, and if it's $3100 for north south tote 13x14x6.8 Hirsh will get them in black and dark blue also.



Thanks tutushopper always helping others


----------



## tutushopper

YEANETT said:


> Thanks tutushopper always helping others



You are very welcome  and I try, as others help me, too.


----------



## Dianabanana12

I love love love this bag --- Does it actually exist as an authentic chanel? And if so whats the name of it?! 

I cant tell if the color is orange or red?

I am pretty sure its an authentic pic but i really want to find this bag Thanks!!!!

Oh and also any prices would be great too like what it retailed at and what a decent price range i can expect to find it at thanks


----------



## giraffee

Perforated Spring/Summer 2013

Can someone please ID this bag? I believe they had black and red calfskin ones as well. Many thanks


----------



## tutushopper

giraffee said:


> Perforated Spring/Summer 2013
> 
> Can someone please ID this bag? I believe they had black and red calfskin ones as well. Many thanks



Chanel Up in the Air Collection Perforated Calfskin Flap Bag 13P and it's out in stores now.  The one pictured is called Red (I think it's orange, personally, and I've seen it in the store).


----------



## bubbie

Hey there! does anyone know what style/name is this Chanel? Thank you!


----------



## jackosabel

Hi guys! I just recently purchased a vintage bag can you help identify it? Thank you!!


----------



## tinyturtle

hi everyone!  i'm still pretty new to chanel, so please be gentle   can anyone identify this bag?  all i know is that it is a red lambskin jumbo.  but it's not a classic flap, right?  also, can this style be carried as a double strap?  thanks in advance 

sorry for the link.  i can't seem to post pictures here.

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7


----------



## tutushopper

It's not a classic, correct.  It's a Chanel 3.


----------



## Krnnana

Help! What is this bags name? color? and does anyone know if it comes in different sizes/color/distresscalf-leather????

http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2054733d1360287967-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-window-10.jpeg


----------



## Swanky

This is not a thread for authenticity requests. Please post in Authenticate This Chanel in the Chanel Shopping Forum


----------



## tinyturtle

tutushopper said:


> It's not a classic, correct.  It's a Chanel 3.


Thanks!


----------



## michac

http://indigobags.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=50#!prettyPhoto

Can anyone help with more info for the above bag? I can't find much on the internet.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Missrocks

I know the black one is a newbie...not sure about the red. Can anyone ID the name of these bags?


----------



## tutushopper

Missrocks said:


> I know he black one is a newbie...not sure about the red. Can anyone ID the name of these bags?



The red one is one of the new camera bags with a flap, the Misia.  It's part of act 1 of 13P.  It's shiny lambskin with aged light gold hardware.


----------



## Missrocks

tutushopper said:


> The red one is one of the new camera bags with a flap, the Misia.  It's part of act 1 of 13P.  It's shiny lambskin with aged light gold hardware.



Thanks! Love the HW color/finish. Any intel on the black one?


----------



## tutushopper

Missrocks said:


> Thanks! Love the HW color/finish. Any intel on the black one?



Sorry, I don't know that one.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Can I get an ID on this flats please

Thanks


----------



## mixologies

http://outfitidentifier.com/?p=30289


Help what bag is that?


----------



## lovelylolo

Hi ladies, 

Can someone tell me which decade or year this purse was made in?


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Hi everyone,

I need help with this bag .What is this bags name? color? years?

Also the material . It's leather but not sure if it lamb or what?

Thank you so much  






http://www.flickr.com/photos/29731510@N00/sets/72157632743913919/


----------



## PinkWasabi

It looks like a large GST that retails for $3500


----------



## CherryHeart

What is this style called? Sorry I only have a link to an ebay auction for this! TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c3ed48ad


----------



## Allisonfaye

I hope this picture isn't too big.


----------



## 2skilled

Can u guys help me authenticate this chanel ... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230924411618?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

is it or is it not


----------



## gnetief

2skilled said:


> Can u guys help me authenticate this chanel ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230924411618?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> is it or is it not



hey hey, this is the "identify this Chanel" thread, most probably you won't get a reply, if you want to get it authenticated you need to post in the "authenticate this chanel " thread.  =)


----------



## jackosabel

I just recently purchased this vintage chanel Please help me identify this vintage chanel.  Thank you sooo much!


----------



## flammable

Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?

Also, are all Chanel bags made in both France & Italy. For example, are the classic flaps made in both countries?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## supersatie

Can anyone tell me the name of this Chanel clutch?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Chanel-...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257ad81017

I saw it in black (can't remember if it was quilted lambskin or caviar leather) at the Seattle Nordstrom in December 2010.  I've seen similar since then, but the one I want has the chain that folds over on the inside to double the strap.


----------



## flammable

flammable said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?
> 
> Also, are all Chanel bags made in both France & Italy. For example, are the classic flaps made in both countries?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Bump


----------



## babyontheway

supersatie said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the name of this Chanel clutch?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Chanel-Clutch-flap-shouder-bag-/160974770199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257ad81017
> 
> I saw it in black (can't remember if it was quilted lambskin or caviar leather) at the Seattle Nordstrom in December 2010.  I've seen similar since then, but the one I want has the chain that folds over on the inside to double the strap.



I believe this is called the summer flap


----------



## tutushopper

flammable said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?
> 
> Also, are all Chanel bags made in both France & Italy. For example, are the classic flaps made in both countries?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Sorry, all I can say is that it's a vintage flap bag circa 1996-1997.  Chanel classic flap bags are currently made in both France and Italy.  Some of the slg's are also made in Spain.


----------



## supersatie

babyontheway said:


> I believe this is called the summer flap



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Chanbal

I don't know its name, but it's a gorgeous flap.


----------



## flammable

tutushopper said:


> Sorry, all I can say is that it's a vintage flap bag circa 1996-1997.  Chanel classic flap bags are currently made in both France and Italy.  Some of the slg's are also made in Spain.



Thanks for your response.

Wow, 90s, the quality should be great then. 

I was wondering because I have only seen a few of these snap closure flap bags since mostly I see the turnlock flaps everywhere.


----------



## flammable

Chanbal said:


> I don't know its name, but it's a gorgeous flap.



Yes, it is beautiful isn't it?


----------



## barashinda

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know what season this clutch is from, or what it's called? I saw it online a few weeks ago but can't seem to find a bigger picture than this.

I can't even tell if it's beaded or sequins!

http://www.polyvore.com/2009_neon_fashion_discover_trends/thing?id=9780698

Thanks!


----------



## bellarusa

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-EuawMp5P3Xc/UR7Hw9VTWBI/AAAAAAAAS4w/VP-HZ9eKnnQ/s908/IMAG0327.jpg.jpg

Can someone please let me know the name of this Chanel WOC?
Thanks.


----------



## babyLV

hi lovelies! trying to decide between a mademoiselle or this bag what is this one called??tia!


----------



## bellarusa

bellarusa said:


> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-EuawMp5P3Xc/UR7Hw9VTWBI/AAAAAAAAS4w/VP-HZ9eKnnQ/s908/IMAG0327.jpg.jpg
> 
> Can someone please let me know the name of this Chanel WOC?
> Thanks.



In case the previous picture can't be viewed.


----------



## Lovepova

Can anyone please identify this gorgeous Chanel bag for me pleazzzzz Thank you!b320.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V11X36B91fYtUz/zr2YvRz.UPy2*OIJzH.6djlUvuFMQzDdi1CruQ*.LeU!/b/dITjyb75KAAA&bo=igHGAQAAAAABAGs!


----------



## Lovepova

Can anyone identify this Chanel bag for me Please~ Thank you so much

P.S. I am a long-time lurker and it's my first post. Please bear with me for my terrible knowledge about how to insert a picture.


----------



## ssicaa

Lovepova said:


> Can anyone identify this Chanel bag for me Please~ Thank you so much
> 
> P.S. I am a long-time lurker and it's my first post. Please bear with me for my terrible knowledge about how to insert a picture.


i think its the perfect edge flap bag:

http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/07/28/chanel-fall-2012-bag-collection/


----------



## Lovepova

ssicaa said:


> i think its the perfect edge flap bag:
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/07/28/chanel-fall-2012-bag-collection/


Thank you sooooo much! Do you think there is any chance that it is still available? I mean new one, not vintage~


----------



## ssicaa

Lovepova said:


> Thank you sooooo much! Do you think there is any chance that it is still available? I mean new one, not vintage~


im not sure.. sorry! it may be... id ask an SA near you


----------



## alisa2000

Anyone please can I.D. this bag? number, name model?


----------



## lvmelrose

Hi! I am normally over on the LV thread but I have one Chanel now (the XL Pondichery in beige), and now found another I like but I'm trying to do research on it but I can't find it online anywhere probably mostly because I didn't ask the name.  It was a black cavier flap, she said they just got it in.  It had a hand carry handle with a thick chain (similar to the Pondichery thickness but shiny gold and longer), and then a wide leather crossbody strap? I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture, but has anyone been in and seen this new bag and know what its called so I can research.  It was $3800, and it was not the typical true rectangle shape, it kind of tapered at the top.  Anyone know what I'm talking about, I don't see it on the Chanel site yet . . .


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

lvmelrose said:


> hi! I am normally over on the lv thread but i have one chanel now (the xl pondichery in beige), and now found another i like but i'm trying to do research on it but i can't find it online anywhere probably mostly because i didn't ask the name.  It was a black cavier flap, she said they just got it in.  It had a hand carry handle with a thick chain (similar to the pondichery thickness but shiny gold and longer), and then a wide leather crossbody strap? I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture, but has anyone been in and seen this new bag and know what its called so i can research.  It was $3800, and it was not the typical true rectangle shape, it kind of tapered at the top.  Anyone know what i'm talking about, i don't see it on the chanel site yet . . .


.

is it this?
http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/08/20/chanel-perfect-edge-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## babystan

Can anyone please tell me if this is real? Thank you very much in advance &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## vanilje

babystan said:


> Can anyone please tell me if this is real? Thank you very much in advance &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;



It is fake.

Please post requests regarding authentication here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249-159.html


----------



## Camswife

Hi ladies could someone please ID this bag and perhaps cost? Thank you so much!


----------



## lvmelrose

Jaclyn Espinas said:


> .
> 
> is it this?
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/08/20/chanel-perfect-edge-bag-reference-guide/


No, sorry that isn't it.  The crossbody strap is a wide leather strap without the chain (the shorter strap to hand carry or maybe short shoulder carry has the big chunky chain).  But I do love that one too.  Similar young, young less formal look though. I might have to go back tomorrow to look again.  Trying to decide one more LV or one more chanel before I cut myself off for a while!!!


----------



## disstuff

An thoughts on this Chanel over the shoulder purse? The tag on the box says Porte Bil Mon but can't find it online...


----------



## lovechanel920

disstuff said:


> An thoughts on this Chanel over the shoulder purse? The tag on the box says Porte Bil Mon but can't find it online...



This is the Sevruga Wallet on Chain. Very cute!


----------



## babyLV

wow are all my posts/requests being ignored


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

lvmelrose said:


> No, sorry that isn't it.  The crossbody strap is a wide leather strap without the chain (the shorter strap to hand carry or maybe short shoulder carry has the big chunky chain).  But I do love that one too.  Similar young, young less formal look though. I might have to go back tomorrow to look again.  Trying to decide one more LV or one more chanel before I cut myself off for a while!!!



One more Chanel for sure! *winks*


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

babyLV said:


> wow are all my posts/requests being ignored



Hey!

I don't think it is, just that people may not know the name of the bag you were asking abt hence no reply :0(

I love the JM though, I have the small one (with the reissue chain) and love it to bits and helped my friend get the big black caviar JM during the sale but I wasn't really a fan of the chain.

I like the other bag u were looking more than the JM. Would love to help but really have no clue of the name


----------



## babystan

vanilje said:


> It is fake.
> 
> Please post requests regarding authentication here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249-159.html



Thank you so much


----------



## babyLV

Jaclyn Espinas said:


> Hey!
> 
> I don't think it is, just that people may not know the name of the bag you were asking abt hence no reply :0(
> 
> I love the JM though, I have the small one (with the reissue chain) and love it to bits and helped my friend get the big black caviar JM during the sale but I wasn't really a fan of the chain.
> 
> I like the other bag u were looking more than the JM. Would love to help but really have no clue of the name



thanks!!! u are so kind!!


----------



## babyLV

Jaclyn Espinas said:


> Hey!
> 
> I don't think it is, just that people may not know the name of the bag you were asking abt hence no reply :0(
> 
> I love the JM though, I have the small one (with the reissue chain) and love it to bits and helped my friend get the big black caviar JM during the sale but I wasn't really a fan of the chain.
> 
> I like the other bag u were looking more than the JM. Would love to help but really have no clue of the name



ms jaclyn!! please help me in any way!!!! it's been lil over a month and i still cannnnnot decide which bag to buy; this be my first Chanel!!!~ k out of these bags which one?? tia lovely!!


----------



## babyLV

please last question; is the jm bag in leather caviar lambskin whatever material this is supposed to be cracked like this??


----------



## babystan

Please help identify this bag thanks in advance


----------



## littlelife

can i post photos from google?


----------



## Livia1

Ladies, I need your help. This is a screenshot taken from chanel.com where it's just called Shopping Bag (from Cruise Collection A67493 Y07951 10800).
Can you tell me if this comes in Caviar leather? Does it come in black? Price?
And do you know what the interior looks like?

Thank you


----------



## ESQ.

Ladies, please help me id the name and year of this bag

thanks so much!


----------



## Lovely87

Please help identify the names of these two purses!

Excuse the LV dust bag lying nearby


----------



## shuzbabe

babystan said:


> Please help identify this bag thanks in advance



It's the black/black cambon  wallet on chain


----------



## ElmwoodBuffalo

Hello, and thank you in advance for any leads. 

The blue croco boston bag in the upper left hand corner. It is of Paris Fashion week 2012.  When I try to google this bag nothing comes up under "Chanel boston bag" Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and where I would find it?


----------



## bgyoshi

ElmwoodBuffalo said:


> Hello, and thank you in advance for any leads.
> 
> The blue croco boston bag in the upper left hand corner. It is of Paris Fashion week 2012.  When I try to google this bag nothing comes up under "Chanel boston bag" Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and where I would find it?



is it this one?

http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/anna-wintour-crocodile-speedy-wimbledon.html


----------



## michac

michac said:


> http://indigobags.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=50#!prettyPhoto
> 
> Can anyone help with more info for the above bag? I can't find much on the internet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Help?


----------



## Lovely87

Lovely87 said:


> Please help identify the names of these two purses!
> 
> Excuse the LV dust bag lying nearby



Anyone??


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

ElmwoodBuffalo said:


> Hello, and thank you in advance for any leads.
> 
> The blue croco boston bag in the upper left hand corner. It is of Paris Fashion week 2012.  When I try to google this bag nothing comes up under "Chanel boston bag" Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and where I would find it?



Hi! I think cos it's an LV bag not a Chanel bag


----------



## ElmwoodBuffalo

bgyoshi said:


> is it this one?
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/anna-wintour-crocodile-speedy-wimbledon.html


Oh my, was I wrong! 

I misunderstood the composite photo's original description which started off with "Chanel, Dior and LV bags" 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

I am an Hermes girl and this is my first time on this thread so I do hope you can help. I have been given this bag. I can't find any number in it but the same lady has other Chanel and Hermes so I know it is authentic.

It reminds me of an Hermes Kelly and I love it.


----------



## o0neko0o

Does anybody know more about this style?  I'm am interested in name, leather type, dimensions, and pricing.  I've seen prices listed at $2600, $3300 and $3600, probably for different sizes.

I used pics found in the authentic find thread, let me know if I need to credit OP


----------



## tutushopper

cheapfrillnorth said:


> I am an Hermes girl and this is my first time on this thread so I do hope you can help. I have been given this bag. I can't find any number in it but the same lady has other Chanel and Hermes so I know it is authentic.
> 
> It reminds me of an Hermes Kelly and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2075267
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075268



This appears to be a vintage Chanel Kelly, but I've never seen one without quilting.  The Chanel Kelly is a stunning bag.  Pre-1980s bags didn't have hologram stickers, but this bag looks too white to be that old.  Just because someone has "other" bags doesn't preclude a fake.  You should have it authenticated; you can do that for around $5.



o0neko0o said:


> Does anybody know more about this style?  I'm am interested in name, leather type, dimensions, and pricing.  I've seen prices listed at $2600, $3300 and $3600, probably for different sizes.
> 
> I used pics found in the authentic find thread, let me know if I need to credit OP



This is the Chanel Coco pleats bag.  I don't have dimensions, but you can do a search for this in the threads and find some information; the prices are for the various sizes.


----------



## nologo

.


----------



## peppersauce

Hi there purse friends,
My cousin gave me this Chanel Perforated wallet but I can not find much information about it.  I'm thinking it was around 2006 maybe 2007.  It's kind of an orangy red.  Can anyone help me find more information?  Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## cuselover

Looking to get this bag. Please help me identify the name of the bag and what sizes does it come in and price. Thanks in advance


----------



## bluekit

This was part of the perforated collection from spring/summer of 2007.  I recalled the collection also came in white and blue in addition to the coral red.




peppersauce said:


> Hi there purse friends,
> My cousin gave me this Chanel Perforated wallet but I can not find much information about it.  I'm thinking it was around 2006 maybe 2007.  It's kind of an orangy red.  Can anyone help me find more information?  Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## bluekit

babyLV said:


> hi lovelies! trying to decide between a mademoiselle or this bag what is this one called??tia!


The black "patent" tote is from the lipstick collection.  It's vinyl with quilted patent leather sides.


----------



## bluekit

babyLV said:


> please last question; is the jm bag in leather caviar lambskin whatever material this is supposed to be cracked like this??




It's caviar, and I think it's scuffed but not cracked.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

tutushopper said:


> This appears to be a vintage Chanel Kelly, but I've never seen one without quilting.  The Chanel Kelly is a stunning bag.  Pre-1980s bags didn't have hologram stickers, but this bag looks too white to be that old.  Just because someone has "other" bags doesn't preclude a fake.  You should have it authenticated; you can do that for around $5.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice. You are right, I will get it authenticated today.


----------



## tutushopper

cuselover said:


> Looking to get this bag. Please help me identify the name of the bag and what sizes does it come in and price. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2075888



Hi,
I have answered this in depth in two other places for you; it's the Cerf tote.  Please see my other two responses for prices and sizes.    It's a lovely tote.


----------



## peppersauce

bluekit said:


> This was part of the perforated collection from spring/summer of 2007.  I recalled the collection also came in white and blue in addition to the coral red.


Thank you for your reply.  Do you happen to know where I can find out more about it, such as a guesstimate on how much it was probably purchased for, and going for now?  Thanks a ton!


----------



## jmk1986chanel

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


i have a brown Chanel with gold hardware.I got it for the Holidays Dec. 2001.I wanted the brown quilted leather bag,so I stored this handbag & never used it waiting for the perfect time to sell it.It is in the box with the original packaging.I have the tags on it,the receipt ,serial number,registration card.The only thing I don't have is the bag name & current market value.Iv'e searched for years on Ebay and other sites and yet to see this exact one.Because It is rare and hard to find,I can only assume is wasn't mass produced.I'm interested in buying/selling,trading for a medium size black lambskin leather bag.The tag says CLR A21,Style 3117,CLS 360 couture 060.


----------



## Lolasmommie

Hi can you please help me identify this bag.... I put this in the authenticate forum and have yet to hear from someone . Since I know this bag is authentic can you please please identify it... Thanks a bunch in advance 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181080348628?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649

Listing:  guaranteed authentic quilted hobo
Seller:  selectronixoh 

Thank you so much once again


----------



## bluekit

peppersauce said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Do you happen to know where I can find out more about it, such as a guesstimate on how much it was probably purchased for, and going for now?  Thanks a ton!



I have no idea, but if I have to guess, probably around the range of $500-$600 ish at the time. Jumbo flap from that collection were selling for $2495 (around there) in 07.


----------



## dorkymommy

hi! im a newbie here. would like to know if anyone familiar with "chanel identification"? here are the photos sent to me by my coworker who wants to sell me this bag however it doesnt have any hologram sticker i can only find the "chanel idenification cc" tab inside  thanks in advance


----------



## lovelylolo

lovelylolo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone tell me which decade or year this purse was made in?


I think this one got overlooked. Could someone please help me with this? 
Much appreciated.


----------



## amoree

Hi!


I saw these on Instagram and they were tagged as Chanel.  Can anyone help with the style and season??


----------



## J_L33

Hi, I know that this is a Chanel, but can anyone tell me what color/style it is?
P.S. Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## yslvchanel

J_L33 said:


> Hi, I know that this is a Chanel, but can anyone tell me what color/style it is?
> P.S. Isn't she gorgeous?



Looks like a large 12A Shiva in glazed calf skin leather.  Not sure about the color. Looks grey on the pic, but I don't think it comes in grey. Might be a black.


----------



## AhCapp

Hi all,

I saved photo of this lovely bag some time ago from a fellow TPFer. But I didn't manage to find out what is the name of this bag and when is it from. I think I just happened to see it today at the Singapore Ngee Ann City Chanel just now.

Would someone be able to help me out? It is a a reissue or another new model?

Thank you all! )))


----------



## kellynt

It is the chanel chic quilt bowling bag


----------



## kellynt

Ok i googled it, and it is the chanel chic quilt bowling bag


----------



## J_L33

Here're some better views.


----------



## gchou

Hi can someone please help me identify this chanel tote bag? According to the serial number, it is from 2003-2004. 

Thank you!


----------



## whykikiwhy

Hiya I'm a newbie too but I wanted to see if anyone knew what the bag listed in this auction was

Anything the name/ collection/ year? it keeps on stalking my thoughts... I MUST KNOW MORE!


----------



## whykikiwhy

whykikiwhy said:


> Hiya I'm a newbie too but I wanted to see if anyone knew what the bag listed in this auction was
> 
> Anything the name/ collection/ year? it keeps on stalking my thoughts... I MUST KNOW MORE!








Edited to ad a picture


----------



## Eskimo

I know this bag is a classic jumbo, but can anyone help me figure out what the season and color are?  The bag I am referring to is the pinkish one on the left-hand side of the photo.  Picture was taken towards end of January, if that helps!  Thanks!


----------



## Lovepova

Hi I just saw this pair of Chanel tweed ballet flat and this Chanel bag, which are gorgeous!
Can somebody help me identify them?

Thank you so much


----------



## sneezz

Can anyone identify this one? TIA!


----------



## ysilva

Could anyone identify this bag? I'd love to know the style name and year/ season.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...617?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0861b801


Thank you.


----------



## babystan

Please help me identify this chanel wallet TIA


----------



## bmatencio

Anyone know the year/style of this chanel?  Sorry for the bad pic, next step is to authenticate when I can get better pictures.


----------



## summerluck

http://http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m4Qq0hA3qOda5txj6B3o3cg.jpg

http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m4Qq0hA3qOda5txj6B3o3cg.jpg





I bought the same bag but in beige, dont have pics on my computer so will use this a reference.

Can anybody identify this bag.... any help would be appreciated


----------



## stellarr

Can anyone help me identify this lovely piece? 
static2.refinery29.com/bin/entry/294/600x500b/1009427/02-02-de-castro-ref29-chanel-iman.jpg

TIA!


----------



## Love_Couture

I just got these bags but don't know the name of the collection or year they're from, can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Love_Couture

I just got these bags but don't know the name of the collection or year they're from, can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## TraciFred0426

very nice bags!  They are called retro chain, I believe.

Did you get from sales?  I especially like the flap!


----------



## mom4allboys

Love_Couture said:


> I just got these bags but don't know the name of the collection or year they're from, can anyone help? Thanks!



What are the serial numbers in the bags?  That can at least give you some,idea of the year they were made.  They are gorgeous bags. Really love the black one!


----------



## babystan

Can anyone please tell me what name is this chanel?


----------



## caviarleather

Could someone help me identify this Chanel? I apologize it isn't a full picture! Been dying to know what this is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## StylishFarmer

babystan said:


> Can anyone please tell me what name is this chanel?



This looks like a Chanel 3 flap in the medium size. Do you have a pic of the side view ?


----------



## Lionking

Hi everyone, 
Does anyone know how to post a question on? I am a new member.  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Lionking

Is this bag authentic? Please help me out. I don't know how to link a web, I just do copy and paste.  I am sorry.

NWT 100% Auth CHANEL &#9829;Chic Quilt&#9829; white Iridescent Calfskin Bowling bag ITALY.

[URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/321069205632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649"


----------



## Lionking

880 said:


> my mom has this - same medallion charm, same body. . . I think she bought hers between 1989-1991



this is pretty bag.


----------



## DKBN109

Hello to every one! 
I am a new member and would appreciate your help into looking to these links:

http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-tissu/chanel/p-715319.html

http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-pochette-en-cuir/chanel/p-1114404.html

the first one look like real
the second one is more suspicious (the price).

What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## DKBN109

ysilva said:


> Could anyone identify this bag? I'd love to know the style name and year/ season.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...617?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0861b801
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Hi!
For me it is fake, the sticker look wrong. The real shane don't have letters in the code, always 7 or 8 numbers.
Though this is my personal opinion about the bag!
Hope you will find what you are looking for!


----------



## tutushopper

ysilva said:


> Could anyone identify this bag? I'd love to know the style name and year/ season.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...617?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0861b801
> 
> 
> Thank you.



This is a vintage suede chevron camera bag.  The letters on the one sticker are from when it was originally sold by the store.  The authenticity hologram sticker is the one with all of the numbers only.  This is a 2 series bag, made from 1991 - 1994.  The sticker (yellow one) indicates purchase in 10th month of 1994, so that is likely when it was bought.  Hope this helps!


----------



## tutushopper

Lionking said:


> Is this bag authentic? Please help me out. I don't know how to link a web, I just do copy and paste.  I am sorry.
> 
> NWT 100% Auth CHANEL &#9829;Chic Quilt&#9829; white Iridescent Calfskin Bowling bag ITALY.



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html

You can post here for authentication help, using the rules and guidelines posted


----------



## Lionking

Thank you very much for your help, Tutushopper. By the way, I did corrected my posted.  Please identify the bag that I bought on eBay is an authentic or not.  Thank you again for helping me. Many thanks from you Tutushopper


----------



## tutushopper

Lionking said:


> Thank you very much for your help, Tutushopper. By the way, I did corrected my posted.  Please identify the bag that I bought on eBay is an authentic or not.  Thank you again for helping me. Many thanks from you Tutushopper



You are most welcome.  You will need to use the link that I provided and post your authenticity question on the appropriate thread.


----------



## Lionking

Item name: chic Quilt White Calfskin bowling bag leather
Listing number: 321069205632
Seller: heartmybagsnyc
Comment: does anyone please help me to authentic this bag. I bought it on eBay and I feel not real because the logo look not professional and the clued of serial inside the bag want to peel off.  I am not sure because the seller placed it at hot temperature, or it too old, or not authentic.  I am a new user and new member, I need many help for my item. Thank you very much for your help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32106920563...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html


----------



## ysilva

Tutu Shopper, 
Thank you for your help.
What is the name of the single flap that looks like the chevron suede? How do you know the style? Are there books with this info ?


----------



## DKBN109

tutushopper said:


> This is a vintage suede chevron camera bag.  The letters on the one sticker are from when it was originally sold by the store.  The authenticity hologram sticker is the one with all of the numbers only.  This is a 2 series bag, made from 1991 - 1994.  The sticker (yellow one) indicates purchase in 10th month of 1994, so that is likely when it was bought.  Hope this helps!


Thank you, I just learnt a new thing about Chanel bag


----------



## tutushopper

ysilva said:


> Tutu Shopper,
> Thank you for your help.
> What is the name of the single flap that looks like the chevron suede? How do you know the style? Are there books with this info ?



The single flap is pretty much called the front flap.  I just know from buying Chanel over the years.  You can pick up a ton of information by reading on here and other places.    There are also books as well.  

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_s...55&h=78f7e438d6e08e613bb6a014bc5633954fdfabfe


----------



## bellarusa

Saw this in Bazzar magazine today.  Can someone PLEASE tell me the name, the style, the color of this beauty?  Cause I think I am in love.


----------



## tutushopper

bellarusa said:


> Saw this in Bazzar magazine today.  Can someone PLEASE tell me the name, the style, the color of this beauty?  Cause I think I am in love.



It's the Graphic Flap (looks like a Mini) for $2600 in red/white/black but sorry, I don't have the code.  It's lambskin and is 5.5" x 6.3" x 3" in size.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Reposting this because no one responded last time. Doesn't anyone know what it is?


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Hi. Can anyone help me identify this Chanel tote I saw made of lambskin with a big cc logo at the front. The straps are all leather and long (shoulder wear) with some kind of a knot (not really). It can be also worn crossbody. There is a big tassel on one side. I hope I described it well enough for the experts to identify. I wonder if this bag can still be purchased on shops (just dreaming but most likely not), and I want to know what year/season it came out. Unfortunately, I don't have a pic to show atm but I'll keep on searching. Thanks!


----------



## ashi112211

I'd appreciate any help in identifying the bag and kind of leather used for this beauty.

So, I bought this bag without any research and realized that they came in two kinds of leather, Calf and Lambskin. Since I've no idea how to identify what kind of leather it is, I was wondering if I can get some help from the experts. (I'm a new Chanel lover). Also I'd appreciate if I can get to know the retail price of this bag and the resale price?



TIA


----------



## marisag

I don't know how to post photo but it is a large Chanel bag quilted on one side smooth leather on other raised CC on quilted side.  It has two chains no leather through them but leather at top of chain where it rests on shoulder.  Authentication papers in bag. Don't know name or value. I am a LV purchaser and this might be my first 
Chanel.  Thanks much.


----------



## marisag

Hi guys.  Can someone help me identify this Chanel. The quilting and cc's are on other side.  Not sure if I am posting in right place.


----------



## bluekit

this is the bubble quilt accordion flap bag. Retail at the time varied depending on the season, but ranged from $28xx to low $3K.


ashi112211 said:


> I'd appreciate any help in identifying the bag and kind of leather used for this beauty.
> 
> So, I bought this bag without any research and realized that they came in two kinds of leather, Calf and Lambskin. Since I've no idea how to identify what kind of leather it is, I was wondering if I can get some help from the experts. (I'm a new Chanel lover). Also I'd appreciate if I can get to know the retail price of this bag and the resale price?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


----------



## ashi112211

bluekit said:


> this is the bubble quilt accordion flap bag. Retail at the time varied depending on the season, but ranged from $28xx to low $3K.



Thanks so much for your help. Any idea what kind of leather it's made of?


TIA


----------



## bluekit

it's a little hard to tell from your pictures but it looks like a treated calf to me. 


ashi112211 said:


> Thanks so much for your help. Any idea what kind of leather it's made of?
> 
> 
> TIA


----------



## ashi112211

bluekit said:


> it's a little hard to tell from your pictures but it looks like a treated calf to me.



Thanks a ton for your help. :urock::urock:


----------



## samelise

Can anyone identify this style? Thanks!


----------



## ssicaa

samelise said:


> Can anyone identify this style? Thanks!


looks like a chain around flap

http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/03/17/chanel-chain-around-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## SMORES

Hi Ladies,

Can you help me identify the name/ style of the bag? Also, do you know how much it retailed for and the year by any chance?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bluekit

you are very welcome! it's a gorgeous bag!


ashi112211 said:


> Thanks a ton for your help. :urock::urock:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi just wanted to ask if someone can tell me the name of this new flap Bag the SA called it the new flap but just want to make sure its priced at $3,000.00 and has a zipper underneath the flap and is in this "washed caviar" 
Thank you !


----------



## Sabinalynn

I just bought this bag from 10a.. Retailed for $2926. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

Sabinalynn said:


> I just bought this bag from 10a.. Retailed for $2926. Can anyone help? Thanks



It looks like a timeless tote.


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thanks.. But it has a front zipper.. That's why I'm confused. We're there zippers on 10a timeless tote? Here is the tag


----------



## Sabinalynn

Sabinalynn said:


> Thanks.. But it has a front zipper.. That's why I'm confused. We're there zippers on 10a timeless tote? Here is the tag



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/new-arrivals-at-bloomingdales-616264.html

Found it!


----------



## queenofthebag

I posted these pics earlier in the Authenticate This thread because I was given this bag and know nothing about it. I guess nobody wanted to authenticate it because it wasn't listed for sale but I would greatly appreciate just an identity on this bag. I have looked online for a considerable length of time but am yet to see one like this that has just the one strap on the center. I figured it looks most like a vintage tote but with just the single strap I'm not so sure.

http://oi49.tinypic.com/2nqw1vk.jpg
http://oi46.tinypic.com/dls21d.jpg
http://oi49.tinypic.com/25rfqxd.jpg
http://oi48.tinypic.com/34glpur.jpg
http://oi49.tinypic.com/25rfqxd.jpg
http://oi49.tinypic.com/rsarcy.jpg

Thank you.


----------



## tutushopper

queenofthebag said:


> I posted these pics earlier in the Authenticate This thread because I was given this bag and know nothing about it. I guess nobody wanted to authenticate it because it wasn't listed for sale but I would greatly appreciate just an identity on this bag. I have looked online for a considerable length of time but am yet to see one like this that has just the one strap on the center. I figured it looks most like a vintage tote but with just the single strap I'm not so sure.
> 
> http://oi49.tinypic.com/2nqw1vk.jpg
> http://oi46.tinypic.com/dls21d.jpg
> http://oi49.tinypic.com/25rfqxd.jpg
> http://oi48.tinypic.com/34glpur.jpg
> http://oi49.tinypic.com/25rfqxd.jpg
> http://oi49.tinypic.com/rsarcy.jpg
> 
> Thank you.



The authenticators provide their time free of charge, and we are lucky to have them here to help with potential purchases.  If this is a bag that you have, it's worth paying $5 to have it authenticated by one of the services which do this, such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.


----------



## queenofthebag

tutushopper said:


> The authenticators provide their time free of charge, and we are lucky to have them here to help with potential purchases.  If this is a bag that you have, it's worth paying $5 to have it authenticated by one of the services which do this, such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.



Thank you for this advice. I am certainly happy to do that. Would you happen to know what kind of bag that is?


----------



## tutushopper

queenofthebag said:


> Thank you for this advice. I am certainly happy to do that. Would you happen to know what kind of bag that is?



You should ask the authentication service that you choose to help you with identifying the name, age, etc. of the bag.  Since they do that for a living, I'm sure they have a lot of knowledge.


----------



## queenofthebag

tutushopper said:


> You should ask the authentication service that you choose to help you with identifying the name, age, etc. of the bag.  Since they do that for a living, I'm sure they have a lot of knowledge.



Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I have taken your advice.


----------



## tutushopper

queenofthebag said:


> Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I have taken your advice.



You are welcome .  I have used the services of paid authenticators, so I can highly recommend them myself.


----------



## pinktailcat

Anyone know the name of this bag and the price?

It is 2013SS collection...and most likely act 1...

I saw the bigger one, but am curious about this smaller one 

Any help will be appreciated!!


----------



## stellarr

Hi everyone,

I'm wondering if someone can help me in identifying this bag! I am in love with it, but I've never seen this in stores before. If anyone has a clue please please help me out! TIA xox


----------



## pinktailcat

stellarr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm wondering if someone can help me in identifying this bag! I am in love with it, but I've never seen this in stores before. If anyone has a clue please please help me out! TIA xox



Chanel Westminster Bag  Very pretty


----------



## Trickster_Trix

I'd appreciate any help on the id of this bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## newmommy_va

Sorry this is late... but this is a bag that I saw once that I loved, and I'd completely forgotten what it was called... 

After a bit of searching, I found it! It's an "Ultimate Soft", and here's an article about it from PurseBlog: http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-ultimate-soft-medium-handbag.html



sneezz said:


> Can anyone identify this one? TIA!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jctc

can someone identify this bag.
is this consider vintage bag?






_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jctc

I have been searching but cannot find any post about this bag...wonder what year did this model came out. If some one please let me know.
GREATLY APPRECIATED.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sneezz

newmommy_va said:


> Sorry this is late... but this is a bag that I saw once that I loved, and I'd completely forgotten what it was called...
> 
> After a bit of searching, I found it! It's an "Ultimate Soft", and here's an article about it from PurseBlog: http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-ultimate-soft-medium-handbag.html
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Can anyone help me identify this bag? I got from a vintage seller, she's claiming that it's LE. 0 series. Thank you in advance!


----------



## fluteangel4

Can someone please authenticate this Chanel dress for me??? It's on ebay, and I need a little help! 

"04/P Chanel Multicolor Tweed Dress F38/US 4-6"
Item: "04/P Chanel Multicolor Tweed Dress F38/US 4-6"
Item #: 111026699436
Seller: polemicuss ( 55)
Item Location: Irvine, California, United States
Link:*





I have seen the particular tweed listed on a garment elsewhere, but the seems don't line up in the middle under the bust-line. I didn't know if that was normal.


----------



## tutushopper

fluteangel4 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Chanel dress for me??? It's on ebay, and I need a little help!
> 
> "04/P Chanel Multicolor Tweed Dress F38/US 4-6"
> Item: "04/P Chanel Multicolor Tweed Dress F38/US 4-6"
> Item #: 111026699436
> Seller: polemicuss ( 55)
> Item Location: Irvine, California, United States
> Link:*
> 
> 
> I have seen the particular tweed listed on a garment elsewhere, but the seems don't line up in the middle under the bust-line. I didn't know if that was normal.




Please try posting this here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249-251.html


----------



## NiNiDazzle

bluekit said:


> that's the mademoiselle bowling bag in distressed calfskin.


Thanks for the response.  I finally got my email saying there were responses to this thread.  lols  

I'm glad to know exactly what it is I'm carrying around.


----------



## fluteangel4

tutushopper said:


> Please try posting this here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249-251.html


thanks! posted over there...I hope someone can help me!


----------



## jctc

jctc said:


> can someone identify this bag.
> is this consider vintage bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


can someone help ID this bag? PLEASE, PLEASE


----------



## imreal

Hi,
can someone identify this bag please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sedoulou

1eyedsoul said:


> Please help me with this; I have the style code and the name but I don't know what it looks like. Style is A67741 called "easy caviar" 2013 collection. I wanted an E/W flap and it's no longer available but this apparently is similar. TIA!


I was just looking at this bag (color:  Beige) today at the Chanel boutique in Toronto.  Very pretty bag and just the right size.  More like a shopper's tote in style.  Only comes in black and beige with silver hardware and the classic double c's on the side.  It is $2,900.00 CAD.  I can't find a picture of it either


----------



## Patrycja76

Hello

Can anyone please help identify this purse.  My friend got it around December 2012 and I can't find it anywhere.

Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## tutushopper

Patrycja76 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please help identify this purse.  My friend got it around December 2012 and I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help!



I hope the photo is distorted, otherwise this is not an authentic Chanel bag.


----------



## babystan

please identify this Chanel and does anyone know how much its worth? thank you sooo much 

its similar size as the classic m/l 

http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/r4inyb1ue/media/Chanelbag.jpg.html
http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/r4inyb1ue/media/chanelbag2.jpg.html
http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/r4inyb1ue/media/chanelcoral6.jpg.html


----------



## Patrycja76

tutushopper said:


> I hope the photo is distorted, otherwise this is not an authentic Chanel bag.


 
Really? thank you for your response - it's like a hobo tote bag.  What do you mean by the photo being distorted? That is showing it in an awkward angle?

So there is no real purse like this?

Thanks


----------



## nancywang2010

Could you please help me identify this chanel bag? Thanks a lot.....


----------



## nancywang2010

I need to post 10 threads?////


----------



## sautdechanel

Can I get a price estimate and name for this wallet?


----------



## reddishpink

Hye, 
last month i ordered a bag from a chanel boutique through phone.. was for my aunt as she lives in Malaysia, and the price here is cheaper (Europe). I gave her the reference number as stated on the chanel website. So the SA said yes she has one in violet also like in the website, so i thought Great. I want it. 
2 weeks later, i received the bag.. Exactly what the SA described to me, the colour and the leather.. 

So i shipped the bag to my aunt in Malaysia, thinking i got the right bag.. 

Today she received it, and telling me i ordered the wrong bag.. :-/ .stupid me.. for not noticing the flap difference  I mean, i called the SA, gave her the exact number stated whats on website (now on the website the model is no longer seen).. 

Any of you guys can tell me the name / article number of the bag i received? Attached are two pictures, the one i wanted for my aunt, and another one that i received..


----------



## *schmoo*

The first pic looks like the "Lady Pearly" flap bag.  I think the second pic is called "Chic caviar flap", but I'm not sure.


----------



## jessdressed

I believe the one pictured on the Chanel website is the "Easy" caviar flap


----------



## jessica038

please identify is this chanel earring is real because the side of the box din have the bar-code number & sticker thank you


----------



## bmatencio

I bought both these bags at a high end consignment store and have been trying to have authenticated but keep getting an error message that my submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.  

Until I can get that figured out can anyone tell me what style/name these bags are or any helpful information.

Thanks!!


----------



## tutushopper

bmatencio said:


> I bought both these bags at a high end consignment store and have been trying to have authenticated but keep getting an error message that my submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> Until I can get that figured out can anyone tell me what style/name these bags are or any helpful information.
> 
> Thanks!!



I'm not sure about a "security token" but the authenticators who work that thread are volunteers, and give their time freely, and some of them do not authenticate private transactions (such as your purchase from a consignment store), but limit themselves to online purchases (ebay, Malleries, Portero, and the like).  There are companies which will do this for a small fee ($5-7), such as Authenticate4U and Etinceler Authentications.


----------



## tutushopper

jessica038 said:


> please identify is this chanel earring is real because the side of the box din have the bar-code number & sticker thank you



For proving authentication, you can pay $5 to a service such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U and have them authenticated.


----------



## authenticate

anyone knows what type of this bag? TIA!


----------



## edsbgrl

Can anyone help with identifying this bag please?  Per the tag its from 2004 but thats all I can find on it.


----------



## tutushopper

edsbgrl said:


> Can anyone help with identifying this bag please?  Per the tag its from 2004 but thats all I can find on it.



This is interesting as I thought that mademoiselle lock didn't come back until 2005 on the reissue bags.  Are you sure that tag goes with this bag?


----------



## dreababy

edsbgrl said:


> Can anyone help with identifying this bag please?  Per the tag its from 2004 but thats all I can find on it.


i do not know the exact name to your bag, but i do know your bag is part of the chocolate bar series. hopefully this helps


----------



## Chanel Lover 12

hi I just bought Chanel handbag but the stitches aren't loose and not tight it open. Is that bag
fake? thank you


----------



## dmh

I bought this beauty but can not find another like it! Drives me crazy! Please help me identify this style of Chanel & it's retail price when it was new. Or direct me to a pic of this style? I love to do bag research on my new purchases! I would sooooo appreciate your wisdom & time!!! dmh p.s. Spring is in the air!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...geName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&nma=true&si=WL%2BgX%2


----------



## Patrycja76

Please help me find this bag!

I tried it on yesterday at the saks chanel boutique and live it!!

It has the chain that can be 2 ****er handled or one long one.  I like that it's only quilted on the top portion but not bottom half.

It comes in s-m-l sizes in soft black or deep blue leather.

Many thanks in advance for your help!!

Ps. Sorry, I don't know why the photo rotated when I uploaded it, I don't know how to correct this.


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Patrycja76 said:


> Please help me find this bag!
> 
> I tried it on yesterday at the saks chanel boutique and live it!!
> 
> It has the chain that can be 2 ****er handled or one long one.  I like that it's only quilted on the top portion but not bottom half.
> 
> It comes in s-m-l sizes in soft black or deep blue leather.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help!!
> 
> Ps. Sorry, I don't know why the photo rotated when I uploaded it, I don't know how to correct this.


I believe it's called the Trianon bag. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-trianon-bag-800919.html


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Patrycja76 said:


> Please help me find this bag!
> 
> I tried it on yesterday at the saks chanel boutique and live it!!
> 
> It has the chain that can be 2 ****er handled or one long one.  I like that it's only quilted on the top portion but not bottom half.
> 
> It comes in s-m-l sizes in soft black or deep blue leather.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help!!
> 
> Ps. Sorry, I don't know why the photo rotated when I uploaded it, I don't know how to correct this.





fishyxpisces13 said:


> I believe it's called the Trianon bag.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-trianon-bag-800919.html



Yep it's the Trianon! I just bought the small one in black


----------



## TexasST

Patrycja76 said:


> Please help me find this bag!
> 
> I tried it on yesterday at the saks chanel boutique and live it!!
> 
> It has the chain that can be 2 ****er handled or one long one.  I like that it's only quilted on the top portion but not bottom half.
> 
> It comes in s-m-l sizes in soft black or deep blue leather.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help!!
> 
> Ps. Sorry, I don't know why the photo rotated when I uploaded it, I don't know how to correct this.


It is the Trianon, I tried on the small one yesterday in the Chanel Boutique and it's adorable!  I wasn't able to find the M or L size, can you tell me where you found them?  TIA!!!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

TexasST said:


> It is the Trianon, I tried on the small one yesterday in the Chanel Boutique and it's adorable!  I wasn't able to find the M or L size, can you tell me where you found them?  TIA!!!



I'm not sure if they really come in 3 sizes, I thought it was only small/large? Anyways I'm pretty sure Nordstrom is carrying the larger ones


----------



## edsbgrl

dreababy said:


> i do not know the exact name to your bag, but i do know your bag is part of the chocolate bar series. hopefully this helps



I does help. I now have a reference point. Thank you!


----------



## lanvin

can anyone id this bag? Info - purchased in Autumn 2010 at the Chanel shop in Knightsbridge (sloane st), London


----------



## Patrycja76

TexasST said:


> It is the Trianon, I tried on the small one yesterday in the Chanel Boutique and it's adorable!  I wasn't able to find the M or L size, can you tell me where you found them?  TIA!!!


It was at Saks at the Somerset Collection in Troy, MI - they had all three sizes.  The small, medium (which I liked) and then a larger version.

The only thing I was really disappointed with was the interior.  For that much money, I expected a nice leather, instead it was nylon or some other equivalent...

But it's a lovely bag, I like that it's soft and can be worn cross-body as well as a purse.


----------



## dmh

dmh said:


> I bought this beauty but can not find another like it! Drives me crazy! Please help me identify this style of Chanel & it's retail price when it was new. Or direct me to a pic of this style? I love to do bag research on my new purchases! I would sooooo appreciate your wisdom & time!!! dmh p.s. Spring is in the air!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...geName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&nma=true&si=WL%2BgX%2



If anyone has an idea what style name PLEASE let me know!!! I asked yesterday with no response, & just anxious to know the style. Rare? PLEASE HELP!!  dmh


----------



## TexasST

BagsNBaubles said:


> I'm not sure if they really come in 3 sizes, I thought it was only small/large? Anyways I'm pretty sure Nordstrom is carrying the larger ones


Thank you so much!!  I love the casual look of this bag!!


----------



## TexasST

Patrycja76 said:


> It was at Saks at the Somerset Collection in Troy, MI - they had all three sizes.  The small, medium (which I liked) and then a larger version.
> 
> The only thing I was really disappointed with was the interior.  For that much money, I expected a nice leather, instead it was nylon or some other equivalent...
> 
> But it's a lovely bag, I like that it's soft and can be worn cross-body as well as a purse.


Thank you so much!  I appreciate the lead on the bigger sizes!!


----------



## woonk80

Can anyone please identify this bag Emma Watson was carrying?  I got the pic from 'celebrity and chanel' thread.  A lot of thanks in advance! )


----------



## lhasalover

Has anyone seen this bag? Know the name/style no?


----------



## lhasalover




----------



## G&Smommy

It is part of the Spring collection and is part of a collection called "Graphic."  Your picture is of the small crossbody.  It is $2600.  I believe NM is getting this color combo.


----------



## lhasalover

G&Smommy said:


> It is part of the Spring collection and is part of a collection called "Graphic." Your picture is of the small crossbody. It is $2600. I believe NM is getting this color combo.


Thanks.


----------



## Miss.you

Does anyone know the price of this chanel and its NAME?


----------



## Celine86

This weekend I found this vintage Chanel bag, owned by my grandmother. Does anyone know the model and from which year it could be? Thanks!!


----------



## rxamy

Hi new to the forum! Would like to know which bag this is? and how much/where can i get it!? and does the strap versatile? crossbody and shoulder?
From NY


----------



## Mslizzy

Can anyone please tell me the name of this bag and if it is from a current season and is it still available?  TIA

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2108315d1363627234-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-sofia-vergara-takes-a-taxi-g-akzkjdjgfl.jpg


----------



## Mslizzy

Sorry, thought I knew how to post the pic but guess not.  But if someone does not mind looking at post 5839 in the Celebrities and Chanel thread, it is the bag Sopia Vergara is carrying.   Thanks


----------



## lofty

Help! Could someone kindly ID this bag? It's from 12 series.. I remembered seeing this shoulder bag in the boutique before but didn't catch the model. It's full lambskin and very pillowy. Anyone knows? TIA!


----------



## pinktailcat

lofty said:


> Help! Could someone kindly ID this bag? It's from 12 series.. I remembered seeing this shoulder bag in the boutique before but didn't catch the model. It's full lambskin and very pillowy. Anyone knows? TIA!



2009 Moscow Collection! Very beautiful bag but I don't think it is available for now...

You can see the bag in black below...

http://www.bagsnob.com/2009/05/chanel_fall_2009_paris-moscou.html


----------



## lofty

pinktailcat said:


> 2009 Moscow Collection! Very beautiful bag but I don't think it is available for now...
> 
> You can see the bag in black below...
> 
> http://www.bagsnob.com/2009/05/chanel_fall_2009_paris-moscou.html


 
Thanks for your reply! Black is so pretty


----------



## memeah

Hello, I got this bag from the sales to staff in Paris. The bag has been worn for a runway (tag with codes etc), does anyone knows which one ? 
Any idea about its value ?


----------



## dmh

dmh said:


> If anyone has an idea what style name PLEASE let me know!!! I asked yesterday with no response, & just anxious to know the style. Rare? PLEASE HELP!!  dmh



Any ideas please?


----------



## ESQ.

hi ladies, please help me id the style of this bag


----------



## mamutanya

Hello ,someone can help me here ?i want to ask help how can i start posting and to as to authenticate my bag.because im stress about my chanel cavier bag.ot is preloved bag when i bought and i pay a quit expensive and i want to make sure i paid the real thing.thankyou,godbless


----------



## bluekit

This is part of the Boy collection 


Miss.you said:


> Does anyone know the price of this chanel and its NAME?


----------



## bluekit

this is from the twisted flap collection. 


ESQ. said:


> hi ladies, please help me id the style of this bag


----------



## pinktailcat

Miss.you said:


> Does anyone know the price of this chanel and its NAME?



My SA had the Black/Gold a while ago. I am not sure if she still has it but I think it is called

Boy Chanel Rock  A67523-Y07914 $5000 

Size:9x2.5x6


----------



## tutushopper

mamutanya said:


> Hello ,someone can help me here ?i want to ask help how can i start posting and to as to authenticate my bag.because im stress about my chanel cavier bag.ot is preloved bag when i bought and i pay a quit expensive and i want to make sure i paid the real thing.thankyou,godbless



You can pay a small fee ($5) to Etincelerauthentications.com and they will authenticate this for you.  You can also use Authenticate4U for a small fee as well.


----------



## mamutanya

Thankyou for the help,godbless


----------



## Daisyblume

Anybody have any info on this bag?


----------



## Daisyblume

babystan said:


> Please help identify this bag thanks in advance


 

Cambon WOC.


----------



## Daisyblume

YEANETT said:


> Hello ladies, what style bag and price are these two beauties? If possible in what other colors would I be able to find them? TIA to all
> 
> View attachment 2052526


 
They have blue color as well.


----------



## kitty butler

tutushopper said:


> You can pay a small fee ($5) to Etincelerauthentications.com and they will authenticate this for you.  You can also use Authenticate4U for a small fee as well.


Hi 
Ive used both these sites and the ladies are great with a super fast turnaround too!!!

xx


----------



## aa12

does anybody know what bag this is called? and where it can purchased for how much?


----------



## pam ewing

it's in Saks & Neimans, the big one is $3400 & I think the small is $3300.
It's for Cruise 2013


----------



## MsCao

aa12 said:


> does anybody know what bag this is called? and where it can purchased for how much?


beautiful bag!! 
do they have it in red?


----------



## theshopgirlk

Love the bag!!


----------



## mersedes

jennot said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> Anybody know the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 675081
> 
> 
> TIA!


Hi, you can ask this seller the same style of the bag only with SHW : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ac2cdb1ae


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...362907861-help-identify-this-chanel-image.jpg


Anyone?


----------



## Foreverurs0828

just received this bag as a gift but ive never seen a chanel flap bag with a zipper opening instead of a single flap or double flap opener. if anyone can tell me the name of this bag it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tutushopper

Foreverurs0828 said:


> just received this bag as a gift but ive never seen a chanel flap bag with a zipper opening instead of a single flap or double flap opener. if anyone can tell me the name of this bag it will be greatly appreciated!



The easy caviar style from this season has a zipper opening on top after you open the top flap.


----------



## KW1

On the left.  TIA! XO.


----------



## KW1




----------



## cocosapphire

Red bag on the left is the In and Out tote.


----------



## KW1

Thanks Coco!!!


----------



## Hallieasta

Sorry if I'm in the wrong place...I'm new to the forum and it doesn't seem like anyone has posted in the "authenticate this" forum recently... I was wondering if anyone could please help me with the purse I have included the ebay link to.  I have won and received this purse although I don't know the exact name of it and the lining has been replaced so it is scary to me of whether it is authentic or not.  The seller said they would refund my money 100% if it wasn't but I'm also intimidated to bring it into the Chanel store.. Thank you for your help!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261184945761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## tutushopper

Hallieasta said:


> Sorry if I'm in the wrong place...I'm new to the forum and it doesn't seem like anyone has posted in the "authenticate this" forum recently... I was wondering if anyone could please help me with the purse I have included the ebay link to.  I have won and received this purse although I don't know the exact name of it and the lining has been replaced so it is scary to me of whether it is authentic or not.  The seller said they would refund my money 100% if it wasn't but I'm also intimidated to bring it into the Chanel store.. Thank you for your help!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261184945761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



You need to post this in the "authenticate this" forum.  The lovely ladies who volunteer their time there come in pretty much daily to help.   If you need it authenticated faster, you can contact Etincelerauthentications.com or Authenticate4U.com and pay $5 to $7 for authentication.  They are fast and reliable.


----------



## Permen

Please help me to identify this bag. It seems to navy blue patent leather 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you


----------



## Foreverurs0828

tutushopper said:


> The easy caviar style from this season has a zipper opening on top after you open the top flap.


Thanks so much! Was a little confused when I saw the zipper haha


----------



## tutushopper

Permen said:


> Please help me to identify this bag. It seems to navy blue patent leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118128
> View attachment 2118129
> 
> 
> Thank you



It's kinda hard to tell sideways, but it looks kinda like a patent E/W.  Not sure (and now my neck is aching!).


----------



## Janesaisquoi

Found this in a cosignment shop but I can't find any pics of it online. Please help!


----------



## KW1

tutushopper said:


> You need to post this in the "authenticate this" forum.  The lovely ladies who volunteer their time there come in pretty much daily to help.   If you need it authenticated faster, you can contact Etincelerauthentications.com or Authenticate4U.com and pay $5 to $7 for authentication.  They are fast and reliable.



Thanks for the websites!!!!  I was just looking for it.  I bought a Chanel bag locally and they prefer to only authenticate bags on eBay so I think I'm out of luck on getting help from tPF on it.


----------



## jaqliz

Does anyone know the name and year this chanel purse came out? Please help. I hope someone responds,no one really responds to your posts when you are new here


----------



## missaznpirate

Hi, everyone! I am in the market for a red flap and would prefer a smaller size. Could you help me ID the colors and sizes of some of these? TIA!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Size I would say medium, but about the colour Idk... think the colours has a specific number/name, but perhaps someone else can help you with this... 
I'm on the hunt for a red one too... seems really hard to catch one because it's a highly coveted colour and the classic flap anyway...
Wishing you luck!!!


----------



## missaznpirate

MaryJoe84 said:


> Size I would say medium, but about the colour Idk... think the colours has a specific number/name, but perhaps someone else can help you with this...
> I'm on the hunt for a red one too... seems really hard to catch one because it's a highly coveted colour and the classic flap anyway...
> Wishing you luck!!!



I appreciate your help, dear! & I agree, they ARE very hard to find!


----------



## tutushopper

jaqliz said:


> Does anyone know the name and year this chanel purse came out? Please help. I hope someone responds,no one really responds to your posts when you are new here
> 
> View attachment 2120399
> View attachment 2120400



Not so; I answer new people here all the time (just search the thread).  I *think* it's 06 Luxury Bowler but not 100% sure; might also be hidden chain.  Hard going from my memory.


----------



## cmas_2005

Hello Everyone!
I recently got a beautiful Chanel Vintage Bucket and i am LOVING IT.
Ive never seen a big medal with the cc chanel  with this bucket bag.Ive seen tassels and many other cc chanel tags but never this beautiful medal.
I was wondering if any of you know what year is this vintage bag from ?
Thanks in advance!


http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/...ps23703bcc.jpg
http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y478/dralissa2005/DSC09861_zps0f5db4ee.jpg


----------



## bluekit

Permen said:


> Please help me to identify this bag. It seems to navy blue patent leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118128
> View attachment 2118129
> 
> 
> Thank you


 I'm with tutushopper, trying to strain my neck to see sideways. LOL. This might be the clutch flap with chain, and the chain was placed on one side for the pic.  It looks like it is in black patent leather.  The thickness of the flap resembles the clutch flap with chain to me.


----------



## tutushopper

Permen said:


> Please help me to identify this bag. It seems to navy blue patent leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118128
> View attachment 2118129
> 
> Thank you





bluekit said:


> I'm with tutushopper, trying to strain my neck to see sideways. LOL. This might be the clutch flap with chain, and the chain was placed on one side for the pic.  It looks like it is in black patent leather.  The thickness of the flap resembles the clutch flap with chain to me.



I think you may be right; I didn't notice the chain, but the flap looks short, but that may be because the photo was taken from the bottom facing up towards the top instead of straight on, so I think also it may be the clutch with chain.  Good sideways catch!


----------



## bluekit

jaqliz said:


> Does anyone know the name and year this chanel purse came out? Please help. I hope someone responds,no one really responds to your posts when you are new here
> 
> View attachment 2120399
> View attachment 2120400


agree with tutushopper, if I have to venture a guess, it looks like it was from the luxury collection in the bowler style. I try to post when I come across a bag I recognize, but I am useless when it comes to vintage styles.  Some vintage styles don't have a name like they do now.  
Welcome to tpf btw!


----------



## bluekit

tutushopper said:


> I think you may be right; I didn't notice the chain, but the flap looks short, but that may be because the photo was taken from the bottom facing up towards the top instead of straight on, so I think also it may be the clutch with chain.  Good sideways catch!


 
 The bag looks "flat" so that was a give away for me.  I have the same flap (same color/leather) so it looks familiar!


----------



## tutushopper

bluekit said:


> The bag looks "flat" so that was a give away for me.  I have the same flap (same color/leather) so it looks familiar!



Aha!  I don't have any of those, so it looked a bit wonky to me from the side and late at night!  You had a great eye!


----------



## bagcravings

http://viewstyle.blog.com/page/8/
i need help identify the chanel bag of whitney port 
thanks!


----------



## evo5555

Appreciate your help to identify this.. seller mentioned its a 2.55.. with patented leather.. bought in europe in yr2008.. its a limited edition.. was there such model?


----------



## Nat

evo5555 said:


> Appreciate your help to identify this.. seller mentioned its a 2.55.. with patented leather.. bought in europe in yr2008.. its a limited edition.. was there such model?



Yes, there was. It's called the *Secret Label*. Although it's no secret where the label is....


----------



## Nat

bagcravings said:


> http://viewstyle.blog.com/page/8/
> i need help identify the chanel bag of whitney port
> thanks!



That is a Maxi flap, the 2009 version.


----------



## cmas_2005

HELLO !

Does anyone know the  year this chanel handbag came out?
Thanks in advance

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/...ps23703bcc.jpg
http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/...ps0f5db4ee.jpg


----------



## tutushopper

cmas_2005 said:


> HELLO !
> 
> Does anyone know the  year this chanel handbag came out?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/...ps23703bcc.jpg
> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/...ps0f5db4ee.jpg



Your photos are not viewable.


----------



## cmas_2005

tutushopper said:


> Your photos are not viewable.


 
SORRY!
Heres the picture!
Thanks in advance   .Sorry if im bothering you with a lot og questions


----------



## Chanelhunny

Hi all.. I'm new to this forum. I found a black caviar jumbo on and eBay from a seller that have only 1 rating. She sent me alot of pictures of the purse. What can I look for when it comes to authenticating the purse?

Thank you.


----------



## tutushopper

Chanelhunny said:


> Hi all.. I'm new to this forum. I found a black caviar jumbo on and eBay from a seller that have only 1 rating. She sent me alot of pictures of the purse. What can I look for when it comes to authenticating the purse?
> 
> Thank you.



Post this in the "authenticate this" Chanel part of the forum using the format in the first post, and with the photos described in the 2nd post!  You will want to have it authenticated since the seller has low feedback, and also ask for photos with her ebay name and the date on them next to the bag to make sure the seller has it in their possession.  Best of luck finding your first Chanel!


----------



## Chanelhunny

Thank you for your response! I guess I have to post to 5 threat in order to start my own thread..


----------



## tutushopper

Chanelhunny said:


> Thank you for your response! I guess I have to post to 5 threat in order to start my own thread..



You are very welcome!  You can post your first post on that thread.  It's here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html


----------



## evo5555

Nat said:


> Yes, there was. It's called the *Secret Label*. Although it's no secret where the label is....


 
ok.. thx much..   the label at the bottom screams!!.. haha


----------



## jaqliz

tutushopper said:


> Not so; I answer new people here all the time (just search the thread).  I *think* it's 06 Luxury Bowler but not 100% sure; might also be hidden chain.  Hard going from my memory.



Awwww thanks so much for responding tutushopper! You are so sweet, I almost lost interest in tpf coz a lot of members don't really respond to you when you are new here, plus add to that getting used to how threads work. Hehe 
but can I ask your opinion on this bag? You think it would be wise for me to buy this or just wait and save more money to buy my dream bag, the chanel jumbo flap!!  hehe


----------



## jaqliz

bluekit said:


> agree with tutushopper, if I have to venture a guess, it looks like it was from the luxury collection in the bowler style. I try to post when I come across a bag I recognize, but I am useless when it comes to vintage styles.  Some vintage styles don't have a name like they do now.
> Welcome to tpf btw!



Thanks so much for responding bluekit! You are so sweet!  so, if I may ask your opinion, what do you think of this purse? Is it worth buying or hold off and just save up for my dream chanel bag the jumbo flap? Would people actually wanna buy this purse if I resell it? It seems too small for the price you have to pay! Haha


----------



## tutushopper

jaqliz said:


> Awwww thanks so much for responding tutushopper! You are so sweet, I almost lost interest in tpf coz a lot of members don't really respond to you when you are new here, plus add to that getting used to how threads work. Hehe
> but can I ask your opinion on this bag? You think it would be wise for me to buy this or just wait and save more money to buy my dream bag, the chanel jumbo flap!!  hehe



My opinion is always to go for the bag of your dreams!  You will keep thinking about it and thinking about it, and why "settle" for something that's not what you love?  Keep saving and go for that jumbo flap bag that you really want!


----------



## Dellibop

Hello...fairly new to posting so hope I'm in the right place and on the right thread! Nat has helped me to authenticate a bag I recently purchased, but I'd love to know more about it...it's my first Chanel and I'm beyond excited.  I'd love to know what they style is called, and when they were made?  Any info one of you lovely ladies could give me would be greatly appreciated! I've included the link through to the auction (now finished obviously but contains the photos)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-ba...2FaGMsi9p1C5yDHnnQz4Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I've been a collector and avid fan of Mulberry for years but I've diversified now and love Prada and Bottega Veneta...I can't wait to meet this latest addition to the family!!


----------



## Nat

Dellibop said:


> Hello...fairly new to posting so hope I'm in the right place and on the right thread! Nat has helped me to authenticate a bag I recently purchased, but I'd love to know more about it...it's my first Chanel and I'm beyond excited.  I'd love to know what they style is called, and when they were made?  Any info one of you lovely ladies could give me would be greatly appreciated! I've included the link through to the auction (now finished obviously but contains the photos)
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-ba...2FaGMsi9p1C5yDHnnQz4Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I've been a collector and avid fan of Mulberry for years but I've diversified now and love Prada and Bottega Veneta...I can't wait to meet this latest addition to the family!!



Hi again! This is called the Luxe Ligne flap and it's from 2006/2007


----------



## Flistifox

Hello is there some one  that can help me is this chanel bag authentic?


----------



## Flistifox

Hi, is there some one that can help me is this chanel bag chanel bag authentic ?


----------



## bagcravings

does anyone have a pic of the easy caviar tote bag?


----------



## Dellibop

Nat said:


> Hi again! This is called the Luxe Ligne flap and it's from 2006/2007



Aw thanks again Nat...once again you've come up trumps!  How many years did it take you to acquire all this knowledge..? I find myself spending more and more time looking at pictures of bags I'd love to own, and my tastes are changing as I get older...there's just something special about holding and wearing a bag that's so beautifully made. Do you have a large Chanel collection yourself..?

Really grateful for the info, you rock


----------



## TaraMinhTam

Can anyone identify this Chanel?? I am loving that wide strap.


----------



## cmas_2005

Can anyone please help me to identify this.
From what year is this cc medal from?
Thanks


----------



## evangelinepj

Hi there,

I've just received a Chanel bag as a present, i'm interested in what kind of Chanel it is (age etc), i've researched it online and can't find a similar one anywhere? 

I've been assured it is authentic and that it is also rare...If anyone could help give any information I would be very grateful!


----------



## minu998

genuine or fake? year? price? tanks


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hi Ladies,

Anyone know what model this bag is?  Has anyone ever seen it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## tutushopper

bagcravings said:


> does anyone have a pic of the easy caviar tote bag?



Here is one in black.


----------



## leoshien

Can someone pls help me identify tis chanel backpack? And also the price tag. Thanks ~!!


----------



## jenny2011

Hi everyone ! Please help me identify this bag. I lovvvvvve it!


----------



## tutushopper

jenny2011 said:


> Hi everyone ! Please help me identify this bag. I lovvvvvve it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124927



That is the chain around maxi, and there was one at Chanel Boutique @ SCP in CA per another poster.


----------



## Tlauren55

Ladies , whats the name of this chanel bag?

http://pinterest.com/pin/282249101618358282/


----------



## evangelinepj

Tlauren55 said:


> Ladies , whats the name of this chanel bag?
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/282249101618358282/



It is in the boy Chanel range! refer to here http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-boy...velvet-with-chain-and-shoulder-strap-1,1,2,39


----------



## evangelinepj

Can anyone recognise this Chanel bag? I've received it as a present and i'm being assured that it is 100% real... Can anyone identify it and/or the year it's from?


----------



## Permen

Thank you!!!!


----------



## sushi1015

Hey guys, I came across this Chanel bag in the picture and I really wants to get it! The closest I came to finding it is in this link here, but somehow it still looks a bit different.
Would anyone have any idea of the name? would it be a vintage?
many many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Obsessionofbags

It's lovely thought it was chanel cert tote  a15206 but I not sure as that doesn't have a strap I don't  think


----------



## clarkda

large executive cerf tote i think


----------



## gomolly_go

hi, 

anybody know whats the name of this bag?







thankss


----------



## nologo

I found this photo on another thread, but no info. Anyone know the bag, price, any details?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tutushopper

gomolly_go said:


> hi,
> anybody know whats the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankss


Perfect Edge flap.


nologo said:


> I found this photo on another thread, but no info. Anyone know the bag, price, any details?
> Thanks in advance!



Easy Caviar Tote, $2800, grained calfskin with silver hardware, 9.3"x14"x4.7"; comes in blue, black, beige.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I saw a bag today at NM that I can't figure out what it is. It was a caviar flap, smaller than the jumbo but larger than the medium. It was ivory and had silver hardware. The SA at this store don't seem to ever know what the bags are. The bag was $3000.


----------



## tutushopper

Allisonfaye said:


> I saw a bag today at NM that I can't figure out what it is. It was a caviar flap, smaller than the jumbo but larger than the medium. It was ivory and had silver hardware. The SA at this store don't seem to ever know what the bags are. The bag was $3000.



Might it be the easy caviar flap bag?


----------



## Tiffanymich

What size is this. M/L?


----------



## tutushopper

Tiffanymich said:


> What size is this. M/L?



That is a jumbo classic flap bag in beige claire.


----------



## jenny2011

tutushopper said:


> That is the chain around maxi, and there was one at Chanel Boutique @ SCP in CA per another poster.



Thank you! I called them and they saw it  in the system but couldn't locate the bag. : /


----------



## andin

hi ladies.. i've just received a chanel bag as a present.. but i never seen this model.. anyone know what model this bag is?
thank u so much


----------



## Tiffanymich

tutushopper said:


> That is a jumbo classic flap bag in beige claire.


Thanks so much Tutu! I'm so new, I feel silly sometimes asking questions.


----------



## sushi1015

thank you very much guys


----------



## Allisonfaye

tutushopper said:


> Might it be the easy caviar flap bag?



Yes, I think so. Thanks! Are there any negatives with this bag I should know about?


----------



## tutushopper

Allisonfaye said:


> Yes, I think so. Thanks! Are there any negatives with this bag I should know about?



Just be aware that it's not a classic flap bag, it's a seasonal.  There are several reveals of this bag down below in blue, black and the light color ivory/beige.  There are also tons of photos as well.  The bag has fabric lining, no back pocket on the outside, but a pocket behind the main zipper topped bag area for slender items.  The front and back are quilted, the sides are not.  The material is "easy caviar" which is different from regular caviar, not stiff but softer.  It's a great seasonal bag that comes in medium & jumbo size.  You should check out some of the reveals of it below for the photos.


----------



## tutushopper

Tiffanymich said:


> Thanks so much Tutu! I'm so new, I feel silly sometimes asking questions.



You are very welcome; asking questions is how we learn, and that's not silly at all; that's smart!


----------



## tutushopper

jenny2011 said:


> Thank you! I called them and they saw it  in the system but couldn't locate the bag. : /



That's a shame, it was out on the floor in the window.


----------



## nat001

Girls,

can you hel me ID this boots ?Season, model? Thanks in advance! Best forum ever!


----------



## tutushopper

nat001 said:


> Girls,
> 
> can you hel me ID this boots ?Season, model? Thanks in advance! Best forum ever!



With no photo or other information, sorry, can't help much.


----------



## nat001

tutushopper said:


> With no photo or other information, sorry, can't help much.



Omg, sorry Here it is


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

Think it is from 2010...just wondering if anyone knew what season and maybe the name. 

The chain is detailed to mimic the caviar leather. Size is smaller than a jumbo but larger than a m/l. 

Thanks!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

So sorry for the crappy pic but anyone know this style and price?  Thanks


----------



## nat001

bump


----------



## Mastiha

Can anyone Identify the model name of this 3 year old pre owned Chanel and what do you think is the right price I should pay for it?
It's length is 33cm, thats all I know for now.

I am thinking of buying it by tomorrow.


----------



## Mastiha

Bump


----------



## MaryJoe84

Here's a thread where you can post it... do you have more pictures? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi girls!

Can anyone help the tack these down or provide the code for them? I think they're current season?! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Mastiha

MaryJoe84 said:


> Here's a thread where you can post it... do you have more pictures?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html



Thank you MaryJoe!
 I searched the forum and I found out that it is called In the Business Flap, I guess it is a seasonal bag. Discontinued maybe?
I dunno...


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hi ladies,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Chain-Medium-Camera-Case-Handbag-/230954779117?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=7bkvvXwSnE0qAEdaQVacrFBo8Ww%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Can someone please tell me....I purchased this on ebay last night ..is it a camera case from a particular line?  This is my first newer Chanel...I usually buy vintage (that's what I can usually afford) so I'm not very familiar with newer styles.  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## jinxedbaglady

The In Business flaps are made of calf skin.  They are a little bigger than a  jumbo (I think).  I have one in black.  They also came in patent  leather.  I believe the patent was $1850 and the calf was $2250 in the first run.  They had a second run and I believe the calf was priced $2450.  One of  the more affordable flaps.

There is quite a bit of wear on the corners - not sharp squares.  Have you had the authenticity determined? 

Pretty color - very roomy bag.

HTH,
Christine


----------



## NewbieMom4

I splurged today and bought my first Chanel bag. I have a week to return it but I am smitten so unless I find that it is a fake, I will keep it.  I will upload my pictures for authentication and would like to identify the style and material right away (I am not at all knowledgeable about bags other than to know what I like).  The tag says 11A A68053Y07360; FLAPBAG; 30000; LIGHT GRAY; NSZ.  It is buttery soft-maybe lambskin-and has three compartments.  I have attached two photos (I hope).


----------



## tutushopper

NewbieMom4 said:


> I splurged today and bought my first Chanel bag. I have a week to return it but I am smitten so unless I find that it is a fake, I will keep it.  I will upload my pictures for authentication and would like to identify the style and material right away (I am not at all knowledgeable about bags other than to know what I like).  The tag says 11A A68053Y07360; FLAPBAG; 30000; LIGHT GRAY; NSZ.  It is buttery soft-maybe lambskin-and has three compartments.  I have attached two photos (I hope).



It's a Chanel 3 bag.


----------



## tutushopper

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> View attachment 2128418
> 
> 
> So sorry for the crappy pic but anyone know this style and price?  Thanks



It's a timeless tote, probably the large.  A65734


----------



## NewbieMom4

Thank you, tutu.  Is it just called a "3"?  Is that the style?  I am crazy about it!


----------



## cellberry

Beautiful


----------



## tutushopper

NewbieMom4 said:


> Thank you, tutu.  Is it just called a "3"?  Is that the style?  I am crazy about it!



It's just called the Chanel 3; not sure if yours is a mini or what size it is.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-3-bag-is-coming-out-again-705352-2.html


----------



## NewbieMom4

Thanks for the link, tutu, and the compliment cellberry.  I think that i have some sort of handbags affliction   Does it have a name?


----------



## tutushopper

NewbieMom4 said:


> Thanks for the link, tutu, and the compliment cellberry.  I think that i have some sort of handbags affliction   Does it have a name?



It's called "Chanel-itis" and there is no cure muhahaha!  As for authentication, I see they have a huge backlog up there in the "authenticate this Chanel" plus they don't usually do private transactions, so you might want to send an email to Etinceler Authentications (it costs $5) or Authenticate4U ($7 I think); they will let you know what photos you need to send.  Usually it's the front, back, sides, bottom, "made in" stamp head on, hologram sticker and card head on, back of turnlock straight on (use the flower button on your camera to get close up in focus shots and take them in good lighting so as not to need the flash, which can wash out the photos or glare on the hardware).  Good luck!


----------



## danadoo

Mastiha said:


> Can anyone Identify the model name of this 3 year old pre owned Chanel and what do you think is the right price I should pay for it?
> It's length is 33cm, thats all I know for now.
> 
> I am thinking of buying it by tomorrow.



This is an in the business flap. You can search TPF for it. Or search ITB


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hi Ladies,  Re-posting with attached photo rather than link...thank you very much!




Sassyvgirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Chai...wSnE0qAEdaQVacrFBo8Ww%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me....I purchased this on ebay last night ..is it a camera case from a particular line?  This is my first newer Chanel...I usually buy vintage (that's what I can usually afford) so I'm not very familiar with newer styles.  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## cmas_2005

Hello! 
I was wondering if Chanel has ever made this rounded medal like this
THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## jenny2011

tutushopper said:


> That's a shame, it was out on the floor in the window.



For some strange reason, I decided to call SCP right when they opened today one more time to check on the CAM. Surprisingly, SA said they had one left! I was sooooo happy but then my newborn started crying. So I told her I would call her back with payment. One thing led to another and I finally got to call her back 1.5 hours later and my bag was Sold!!! Gosh I was so bummed. She said they technically couldn't hold anything. Anyhow, I kinda gave up and figured it wasn't meant to be but I received a call 2 hours later and they had my bag! (kinda strange, but who cares!) I am finally getting my bag on Tuesday! So happy! 

While I was online looking at pictures of my new baby, I came across these 2 colors which are amazing too! I want them all. Lol 

Have you seen them in either colors lately?


----------



## tutushopper

jenny2011 said:


> For some strange reason, I decided to call SCP right when they opened today one more time to check on the CAM. Surprisingly, SA said they had one left! I was sooooo happy but then my newborn started crying. So I told her I would call her back with payment. One thing led to another and I finally got to call her back 1.5 hours later and my bag was Sold!!! Gosh I was so bummed. She said they technically couldn't hold anything. Anyhow, I kinda gave up and figured it wasn't meant to be but I received a call 2 hours later and they had my bag! (kinda strange, but who cares!) I am finally getting my bag on Tuesday! So happy!
> 
> While I was online looking at pictures of my new baby, I came across these 2 colors which are amazing too! I want them all. Lol
> 
> Have you seen them in either colors lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129754
> View attachment 2129755


Sooooo excited for you that you are getting your CAM!  Congrats and please take photos and post when you can after you get it!!!


----------



## bluekit

ClassicsGirl898 said:


> View attachment 2128045
> 
> 
> Think it is from 2010...just wondering if anyone knew what season and maybe the name.
> 
> The chain is detailed to mimic the caviar leather. Size is smaller than a jumbo but larger than a m/l.
> 
> Thanks!


 
This is part of the caviar 31 collection.  It came in flaps as well as hobos.


----------



## bluekit

Sassyvgirl said:


> Hi Ladies,  Re-posting with attached photo rather than link...thank you very much!


Hi sassyvgirl, this is a tough one. I have not seen it before but if I have venture a guess, it might be from the oriental express collection due to the way the quilts are stitched.  Hope someone else here would know.


----------



## bluekit

Congrats jenny on finding your CAM!   The one carried by Ashley Tisdale was the 11C chain around maxi in taupe , and the one below is the dark beige from the same season.  As far as I know, they did not repeat the taupe CAM this year but did so for the dark beige.



jenny2011 said:


> For some strange reason, I decided to call SCP right when they opened today one more time to check on the CAM. Surprisingly, SA said they had one left! I was sooooo happy but then my newborn started crying. So I told her I would call her back with payment. One thing led to another and I finally got to call her back 1.5 hours later and my bag was Sold!!! Gosh I was so bummed. She said they technically couldn't hold anything. Anyhow, I kinda gave up and figured it wasn't meant to be but I received a call 2 hours later and they had my bag! (kinda strange, but who cares!) I am finally getting my bag on Tuesday! So happy!
> 
> While I was online looking at pictures of my new baby, I came across these 2 colors which are amazing too! I want them all. Lol
> 
> Have you seen them in either colors lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129754
> View attachment 2129755


----------



## Sassyvgirl

bluekit said:


> Hi sassyvgirl, this is a tough one. I have not seen it before but if I have venture a guess, it might be from the oriental express collection due to the way the quilts are stitched.  Hope someone else here would know.



THANK you so much bluekit!!!  I think you are correct .  I did some research after you responded and though I can't find this particular bag with that style name attached to it...I have seen it once before.  I will do some more "googling" and maybe one of the other Chanel guru's here on TPF can confirm.  Thanks again and have a wonderful day!!!!

Sass


----------



## bluekit

Sassyvgirl said:


> THANK you so much bluekit!!!  I think you are correct .  I did some research after you responded and though I can't find this particular bag with that style name attached to it...I have seen it once before.  I will do some more "googling" and maybe one of the other Chanel guru's here on TPF can confirm.  Thanks again and have a wonderful day!!!!
> 
> Sass


You are welcome Sass! Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.  Hope someone else can chime in as well.  Have a good weekend yourself!!


----------



## jenny2011

bluekit said:


> Congrats jenny on finding your CAM!   The one carried by Ashley Tisdale was the 11C chain around maxi in taupe , and the one below is the dark beige from the same season.  As far as I know, they did not repeat the taupe CAM this year but did so for the dark beige.



Gosh, I heart the taupe color!


----------



## Sassyvgirl

bluekit said:


> You are welcome Sass! Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.  Hope someone else can chime in as well.  Have a good weekend yourself!!



Thanks again bluekit and you were VERY helpful.  I really think you are right on the money.  I am still learning about Chanel but it seems that the Orient Express collection is rather obscure...not a lot of info available on TPF or the web in general!  Maybe it just wasn't very popular but  I love the bag so it really doesn't matter....just curious.  Thanks again!

Sass


----------



## gunk10

Hey everyone, just found your forums and I love it!

Forgive me for beginning with a favor, but can you help me ID this Chanel handbag?  It's authentic, I have the card, but a friend graciously gifted me her bag.

Image 1 (full size, outside)
Image 2 (full size, inside)

Thank you so much if you have any ideas what the collection is!

Thumbnail of image 1 is attached.  The size is about 11"L x 8"D x 4"W with about 12" white chain straps.


----------



## tutushopper

gunk10 said:


> Hey everyone, just found your forums and I love it!
> 
> Forgive me for beginning with a favor, but can you help me ID this Chanel handbag?  It's authentic, I have the card, but a friend graciously gifted me her bag.
> 
> Image 1 (full size, outside)
> Image 2 (full size, inside)
> 
> Thank you so much if you have any ideas what the collection is!
> 
> Thumbnail of image 1 is attached.  The size is about 11"L x 8"D x 4"W with about 12" white chain straps.



Hi,
I just wanted to let you know that just because you have an authenticity card doesn't mean that your bag is authentic.  Fake bags often come with fake authenticity cards.  You can have your bag authenticated by sending photos (they require specific photos) to Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4u); the cost is $5 to $7.  You didn't post that many photos, but I have a few concerns, so I'd definitely have this looked at by one of those companies so that you can be sure.


----------



## bluekit

Sassyvgirl said:


> Thanks again bluekit and you were VERY helpful.  I really think you are right on the money.  I am still learning about Chanel but it seems that the Orient Express collection is rather obscure...not a lot of info available on TPF or the web in general!  Maybe it just wasn't very popular but  I love the bag so it really doesn't matter....just curious.  Thanks again!
> 
> Sass


 
You are welcome!   The most important thing is that you love the bag, since you will be the one wearing it.  I think it's a very practical and pretty purse at the same time!


----------



## gunk10

tutushopper said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to let you know that just because you have an authenticity card doesn't mean that your bag is authentic.  Fake bags often come with fake authenticity cards.  You can have your bag authenticated by sending photos (they require specific photos) to Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4u); the cost is $5 to $7.  You didn't post that many photos, but I have a few concerns, so I'd definitely have this looked at by one of those companies so that you can be sure.



Makes sense.  I had a little faith because the original owner was a (rich) friend of the family.  Was there anything specific in the two photos I posted that gives you pause?

Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

gunk10 said:


> Makes sense.  I had a little faith because the original owner was a (rich) friend of the family.  Was there anything specific in the two photos I posted that gives you pause?
> 
> Thanks!



I would just feel comfortable having it authenticated.  Many times things are gifts and from wealthy friends/relatives, etc. that sometimes are and sometimes aren't what we think, so authenticating is best.  They will also be able to tell you more about the style, etc.


----------



## evangelinepj

If anyone could identify my new Chanel bag I would be so GRATEFUL! I have received it as a gift - It is my first Chanel, i'm generally a Mulberry girl!!







I can't find it anywhere, however i've been assured it's 100% authentic!


----------



## minnie04

Hi ladies, may I know what bag is this? Is this from current season ? Thank you


----------



## Sassyvgirl

bluekit said:


> You are welcome!   The most important thing is that you love the bag, since you will be the one wearing it.  I think it's a very practical and pretty purse at the same time!



That's why I love it...practical size and style, with zip top combined with some classic Chanel features like the CC logo, leather/chain straps and diamond stitching .  I still want a jumbo flap but can't afford shw so going to have to be vintage with ghw and that would not be good for me everyday.  I can't wait until it arrives and thanks again for your time and knowledge!

Sass


----------



## xpaulinka

Could you please help in identifying my bag?
thank you


----------



## islandgirl76

Please help me identify this wallet. Does anyone know where I can find it? I'm desperate!


----------



## tutushopper

minnie04 said:


> Hi ladies, may I know what bag is this? Is this from current season ? Thank you


Coco pleats.


islandgirl76 said:


> Please help me identify this wallet. Does anyone know where I can find it? I'm desperate!



Reissue wallet; you would need to call around to the Chanel boutique, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Saks, etc. and ask.


----------



## islandgirl76

tutushopper said:


> Coco pleats.
> 
> 
> Reissue wallet; you would need to call around to the Chanel boutique, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Saks, etc. and ask.


There's no special name? Just reissue wallet? There are so many different reissue wallets


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Hello, fellow TPF people! I have just joined this site and I have purchased my very FIRST Chanel and am ecstatic! I bought this in NYC and the SA told me that it was from the spring 2013 line. Because I was so excited, I completely forgot to ask what the name of the bag was. Can anyone help? Oh dear, I'm having trouble uploading the pics...


----------



## PuccaNGaru

How do I attach images?


----------



## xpaulinka

PuccaNGaru said:


> How do I attach images?


 
you need to choose "advance" option when you reply and then look for attachment icon in the upper side of the reply window


----------



## Mastiha

jinxedbaglady said:


> The In Business flaps are made of calf skin.  They are a little bigger than a  jumbo (I think).  I have one in black.  They also came in patent  leather.  I believe the patent was $1850 and the calf was $2250 in the first run.  They had a second run and I believe the calf was priced $2450.  One of  the more affordable flaps.
> 
> There is quite a bit of wear on the corners - not sharp squares.  Have you had the authenticity determined?
> 
> Pretty color - very roomy bag.
> 
> HTH,
> Christine



Hello Christine,

I saw the bag again and it is indeed an In The Business Calf Skin Flap (a 3 year old pre owned one as the seller said so), in a beautiful peanut butter color. It does not come with the box or the dust bag tho... It only comes with an Authenticity Card which matches a small sticker located inside the bag (see photos below).
The seller who is a local consignment boutique told me that the original price of this bag was 3000 Euros. Everywhere I looked tho, the original price was around 2200 Euros and at the moment the seller is asking for 1400 Euros, after we have made a negotiation on the price in case I buy it.
You are correct, there is a bit of wear on the corners.  

Please take a look at the following pics that the seller sent to me:


----------



## Mastiha

4 last pics

















What do you think about the price (1400 Euros) that the seller(consignment boutique) is asking for this bag? Is it a reasonable one for a pre owned bag in this condition?
Does the authenticity card and the inner sticker prove that this bag is indeed authentic? Or shall I call at my local Chanel boutique and ask them first before I buy it?
How can I know for sure if this bag is indeed 3 years old? Can the authenticity number give us any info about the model season/year this bag was purchased?
Is the In The Business Flap Bag a discontinued one?

Thank you!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

xpaulinka said:


> you need to choose "advance" option when you reply and then look for attachment icon in the upper side of the reply window


I have done that, but it takes forever and it keeps saying "uploading images" but nothing happens. I have already downloaded my four images three times, but it just seems to take forever that I'm wondering if it's even downloading. TIA!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Hopefully this works. Here is the bag I just purchased. Does anyone know what it's called?


----------



## aga5

minnie04 said:


> Hi ladies, may I know what bag is this? Is this from current season ? Thank you



Coco pleat


----------



## tutushopper

PuccaNGaru said:


> Hopefully this works. Here is the bag I just purchased. Does anyone know what it's called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132120
> View attachment 2132121
> View attachment 2132122



It's the Stitch It


----------



## bluekit

Sassyvgirl said:


> That's why I love it...practical size and style, with zip top combined with some classic Chanel features like the CC logo, leather/chain straps and diamond stitching .  I still want a jumbo flap but can't afford shw so going to have to be vintage with ghw and that would not be good for me everyday.  I can't wait until it arrives and thanks again for your time and knowledge!
> 
> Sass



Anytime Sass! do post when you receive your beautiful Chanel!


----------



## bluekit

islandgirl76 said:


> There's no special name? Just reissue wallet? There are so many different reissue wallets


The picture is kind of small to determine the specific style but if it doesn't have a snap closure, it's the reissue yen wallet.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

tutushopper said:


> It's the Stitch It


Thank you for the info!


----------



## islandgirl76

bluekit said:


> The picture is kind of small to determine the specific style but if it doesn't have a snap closure, it's the reissue yen wallet.


thank you so much! the picture is from the images i found when i googled it and couldn't enlarge it. i contacted chanel directly and they gave me a list of boutiques to call. so, at least that's a start. wish me luck!


----------



## tutushopper

PuccaNGaru said:


> Thank you for the info!



You are so welcome!


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hello again Chanel experts  

Does anyone know what this style is?  Kinda looks like Ultimate soft?  I really like it as it has the leather shoulder strap and the chain hand carry handles!  I can't look for one if I don't know exactly what it is.  Thanks in advance for any info!

Sass


----------



## Pinkz

Please Help Identify This Chanel

Is it Pondicherry Family ???

Thanks Before


----------



## Swanky

Hi ladies! 
 There's an "Help I.D. this Chanel" thread stickied at the top of this forum for you.  And in the Chanel Shopping forum is an "Authenticate This Chanel" thread provided.
Please post your ID questions and authenticity questions in their respective threads 

Thanks!!


----------



## Pinkz

PLEASE Help Identify This Chanel .... Is it Pondicherry Family ??? 
Thanks Before


----------



## atlgirl

Does anyone know the name of the bag Nicky Hilton is carrying in the celebrity thread? Sorry I am having problems attaching the photo. TIA.


----------



## lady.luxe

Hi everyone I'm desperately trying to find this bag I saw in the flagship store in Paris, but I can't find a pic of it!

It's mini square shaped bag, but it's NOT the new colorful mini flap bag that comes in pink green yellow etc. It's not quilted either...the leather is matte black and the chain is grayish black metal. Unlike the classic mini flaps, the chains come through these two grayish black metal square things on top of the bag (sorry I suck at describing things). It was going for around 1900 something Euros. Does this sound familiar to anyone??


----------



## bluekit

atlgirl said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag Nicky Hilton is carrying in the celebrity thread? Sorry I am having problems attaching the photo. TIA.



If you are referring to the black bowling bag with the chain going across the top and side of the bag, it's part of the Chain Around collection.


----------



## tutushopper

Pinkz said:


> PLEASE Help Identify This Chanel .... Is it Pondicherry Family ???
> Thanks Before



Perfect edge flap.


----------



## bluekit

Pinkz said:


> PLEASE Help Identify This Chanel .... Is it Pondicherry Family ???
> Thanks Before


Hi Pinkz, this is the Perfect Edge Flap.


----------



## bluekit

tutushopper said:


> Perfect edge flap.


----------



## tutushopper

bluekit said:


> Hi Pinkz, this is the Perfect Edge Flap.



Oh snap!  Beat you by two minutes lol!  We are good!


----------



## bluekit

islandgirl76 said:


> thank you so much! the picture is from the images i found when i googled it and couldn't enlarge it. i contacted chanel directly and they gave me a list of boutiques to call. so, at least that's a start. wish me luck!



Good luck! Reissue wallets are so pretty!


----------



## kaleisue

plz help me to identify this model. Short chain, cannot crossbody. Like caviar skin, 2 grommets

thx a lot


----------



## tutushopper

kaleisue said:


> plz help me to identify this model. Short chain, cannot crossbody. Like caviar skin, 2 grommets
> 
> thx a lot



Looks like an E/W, but the chain on those is not short, and they have four grommets (2 each side).  Does it have a back pocket?


----------



## Joyjoy7

lady.luxe said:


> Hi everyone I'm desperately trying to find this bag I saw in the flagship store in Paris, but I can't find a pic of it!
> 
> It's mini square shaped bag, but it's NOT the new colorful mini flap bag that comes in pink green yellow etc. It's not quilted either...the leather is matte black and the chain is grayish black metal. Unlike the classic mini flaps, the chains come through these two grayish black metal square things on top of the bag (sorry I suck at describing things). It was going for around 1900 something Euros. Does this sound familiar to anyone??



Hi, just venturing a guess, but this seems to be similar to what you're describing.


----------



## rrc94

Can anyone identify this bag? Been looking everywhere for a name?


----------



## atlgirl

bluekit said:


> If you are referring to the black bowling bag with the chain going across the top and side of the bag, it's part of the Chain Around collection.



Yes it is. Thanks bluekit!


----------



## Nat

kaleisue said:


> plz help me to identify this model. Short chain, cannot crossbody. Like caviar skin, 2 grommets
> 
> thx a lot



This is an older version of the East/West flap, with adjustable chain. I used to own one.

This thread contains lot of pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-first-chanel-east-west-flap-lots-pictures-244968.html


----------



## kaleisue

Thx NAT and the useful post


----------



## Nat

kaleisue said:


> Thx NAT and the useful post



You're welcome


----------



## RoseMk

I was wondering if anyone knew if this style really exists? I tried to google it and found pictures of it but only in replica websites, and i found this picture off Pinterest. TIA!


----------



## jjpk88

Anyone know the name of this Chanel? The little booklets that came with the bag has a number 03997 on one of the pages, I'm not sure if that's the model number but I searched online and didn't find much. This is my mom's but she received it as a gift and does not know the name.


----------



## brandonmiss

Can someone please help me identify this bag? I am 99% sure that it's authentic, because of the owner, but I have had no luck online with identifying it. The tag says Chanel Paris. It has never been used, so I would also like to know the value. Have any of you ever seen this one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tutushopper

jjpk88 said:


> Anyone know the name of this Chanel? The little booklets that came with the bag has a number 03997 on one of the pages, I'm not sure if that's the model number but I searched online and didn't find much. This is my mom's but she received it as a gift and does not know the name.



That is one sad looking jumbo classic flap bag there.  If ever a bag could use a spa/cleaning, it's this one.  Stuffing it might help as well.  Poor thing!  :/


----------



## Nat

brandonmiss said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag? I am 99% sure that it's authentic, because of the owner, but I have had no luck online with identifying it. The tag says Chanel Paris. It has never been used, so I would also like to know the value. Have any of you ever seen this one? Thanks in advance.



This is not authentic.


----------



## tutushopper

brandonmiss said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag? I am 99% sure that it's authentic, because of the owner, but I have had no luck online with identifying it. The tag says Chanel Paris. It has never been used, so I would also like to know the value. Have any of you ever seen this one? Thanks in advance.



You must have posted this one as I was typing the last one; didn't mean to skip your post.  This bag is a fake, so that's why you couldn't find it.  It has no value.  If you paid for this, you need to get your money back.  If it was from an online site, please let the site moderators/owners know that you bought a fake.  If from a "friend" do let them know that selling counterfeit bags is against the law.


----------



## ItsSoLastSeason

Dear ladies,

May I kidnly ask you to help me to identify the clutch dasha Zhukova is carrying on this picture?

img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-style-threads/1921199d1350966272-dasha-zhukova-another-russian-style-inspiration-bgb.jpg

Dasha worn it to a Chanel event in Moscow, so I decided that, maybe, it is a chanel clutch and you could help me to purchase the same one...

Thank you!)


----------



## brandonmiss

tutushopper said:


> You must have posted this one as I was typing the last one; didn't mean to skip your post.  This bag is a fake, so that's why you couldn't find it.  It has no value.  If you paid for this, you need to get your money back.  If it was from an online site, please let the site moderators/owners know that you bought a fake.  If from a "friend" do let them know that selling counterfeit bags is against the law.


Thanks. It came from a friend, who I've never known to buy cheap stuff. Who knows, though.


----------



## gquinn

Could someone kindly identify this tote? It is an 8 series bag that is about  17"x11"x8" in size so it's very large. (I borrowed the pics from a seller on ebay.)

Thanks!!


----------



## dcheang

I borrowed this from the Celebrity and Chanel thread.  Does anyone know what this style is called and the years it was made.  Thanks!


----------



## rrc94

rrc94 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag? Been looking everywhere for a name?



Here is another picture from the top.  Searched everywhere and any name you can think of but still cant seem to find any info.


----------



## lilij1975

Hi,

Could you help me to authentify this vintage bag? It has a used code number with a cc in hologram (which is difficult to see). Also, I know this model and this one has several details which are different inside the bag maybe it's an older one. Also, the entire bag is very soft. Your help would be very helpful. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sabrina332

Hi, I need all you fabulous tpf-ees help in identifying a Chanel I saw a woman carrying around in Vegas this past weekend. It was a shoulder/bag tote in a brown/dark taupe color. It had the BRASS/DISTRESSED hardware, and though the bag wasnt a classic, on the front there was a Chanel symbol again in distressed silver/brass hardware. I think there was hardware work on the bag as well. It looked like the newer items 2012-2013 yet I can't find it online! Any key words? I will take any help and thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Marilla

Can anyone identify this vintage Chanel, or tell me, how old it is? Approx size is 8.3" x 8.7" and strap length is 23.5". Made from caviar leather with darkened brass hardware. Had to upload library pic as lost the USB port to upload my own  can upload more library pics if needed. Authentication card says number 5458612. Thanks


----------



## highendshopper

Hi, can anyone please help me identify the style name of this Chanel?  It's patent leather.  Thank you!!


----------



## lizb

Just wondering what bag this is - its very similar to the current Grand Sac Shopping A67627 

Much appreciated for your help!


----------



## vcuartsybec

Help me identify this chanel clutch please!


----------



## LisaK026

vcuartsybec said:


> Help me identify this chanel clutch please!


CHANEL Precious Symbols.


----------



## Marilla

Better pic of the vintage Chanel to go with post above


----------



## Yy0727

Hi Everyone,

My friend just purchased this bag yesterday at the Chanel store and for the life of us, we do not know the name of it.   On the receipt, it says "Chanel veau graine iri/black" flapbag.  The sales lady said something like "easy caviar" but that's about it.  Does anyone know the name of it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaffe

islandgirl76 said:


> There's no special name? Just reissue wallet? There are so many different reissue wallets



When you call them, just tell them it's the reissue zip-around wallet. It's not the official style name, but it has a zipper that zips around so the SAs know which wallet style you're talking about vs. the bi-fold wallet and other styles.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Dellibop

Morning everyone, it's a gorgeous day here in Yorkshire, hope the sun is shining for you too 

As my adoration for Chanel bags grows following the purchase of my very first, I've seen this style and love it...it's very unstructured and squashy - a bit like me really hehe!  Can anyone help me by telling me what it's called, and what it retails at?  I think it just jumped the queue on my wish list!

Thanks in advance, happy Sunday to you all x


----------



## chinableu

NewbieMom4 said:


> I splurged today and bought my first Chanel bag. I have a week to return it but I am smitten so unless I find that it is a fake, I will keep it.  I will upload my pictures for authentication and would like to identify the style and material right away (I am not at all knowledgeable about bags other than to know what I like).  The tag says 11A A68053Y07360; FLAPBAG; 30000; LIGHT GRAY; NSZ.  It is buttery soft-maybe lambskin-and has three compartments.  I have attached two photos (I hope).



Oh my gosh, your new bag is stunning.  The color is gorgeous.


----------



## hwoollett

Can anyone tell me more about this handbag?  It was a gift from my aunt so I know nothing about it.  Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

hwoollett said:


> View attachment 2142228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me more about this handbag?  It was a gift from my aunt so I know nothing about it.  Thanks!



It looks like a tweed Mademoiselle tote; you might want to have it authenticated by Etincelerauthentications.com or Authenticate4u.com.


----------



## cocofara

Hi,

I saw this on a person at a cafe, photo is not the best cause i hade to be sneaky when taking it but i liked the quilting on it, has anyone seen a Chenl bag with this quilting, is it a vintage line?
Thanks


----------



## newmommy_va

Bubble Quilt Bowler. More here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html



Dellibop said:


> Morning everyone, it's a gorgeous day here in Yorkshire, hope the sun is shining for you too
> 
> As my adoration for Chanel bags grows following the purchase of my very first, I've seen this style and love it...it's very unstructured and squashy - a bit like me really hehe!  Can anyone help me by telling me what it's called, and what it retails at?  I think it just jumped the queue on my wish list!
> 
> Thanks in advance, happy Sunday to you all x


----------



## hellokitties

Yy0727 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My friend just purchased this bag yesterday at the Chanel store and for the life of us, we do not know the name of it.   On the receipt, it says "Chanel veau graine iri/black" flapbag.  The sales lady said something like "easy caviar" but that's about it.  Does anyone know the name of it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, wanted to check how much ur friend bought this bag? Can the sling crossbody? Material? Tks alot!


----------



## hellokitties

PuccaNGaru said:


> Hopefully this works. Here is the bag I just purchased. Does anyone know what it's called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132120
> View attachment 2132121
> View attachment 2132122



Hi, can the chain crossbody? Can advise the size of the bag? Tks lots!


----------



## Dellibop

newmommy_va said:


> Bubble Quilt Bowler. More here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html



Thanks so much...I appreciate your help


----------



## newmommy_va

You're welcome!! 



Dellibop said:


> Thanks so much...I appreciate your help


----------



## H-Angel

can anyone tell me what this bag is or any info that might help.  

Thanks

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...anel-no-chatting-please-katherine-heigl-2.jpg


----------



## Molly0

Does anyone know what year these patent toe cap pumps might be from?  The heel is slightly flared.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Does anyone know what year these patent toe cap pumps might be from?  The heel is slightly flared.



I should have mentioned that on the sole it says "COUPE MONTE FINI MAIN".
Does that help say anything about the age of these shoes?


----------



## Sabinalynn

Can someone help me identify? It's a 13 series.. I just bought it preowned thanks


----------



## shoe_a_holic

tutushopper said:


> Coco pleats.
> 
> Hi tutushopper! Do you have an idea on how much this bag cost? this can be worn as crossbody right?
> 
> I thought I saw this at Nordstrom last month but didn't get a chance to see what the inside looks like.


----------



## tutushopper

shoe_a_holic said:


> Hi tutushopper! Do you have an idea on how much this bag cost? this can be worn as crossbody right?
> 
> I thought I saw this at Nordstrom last month but didn't get a chance to see what the inside looks like.



Sorry, I have not tried on this bag so I don't know.


----------



## Pinkz

Thanks to Tutushopper n Bluekit for your information ....


----------



## ilovehandbags77

Can someone help me identify this Chanel tote? I would love to find out the style number so I can track one down. Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

ilovehandbags77 said:


> Can someone help me identify this Chanel tote? I would love to find out the style number so I can track one down. Thanks



It's a CC timeless tote, looks to be the slightly triangular one which is: 00V A67291 Y06500 Color 94305 Black. 15" long x 6.5" wide x 9.75" high.  There is also one that is rectangular, lower in height.


----------



## ilovehandbags77

tutushopper said:


> It's a CC timeless tote, looks to be the slightly triangular one which is: 00V A67291 Y06500 Color 94305 Black. 15" long x 6.5" wide x 9.75" high.  There is also one that is rectangular, lower in height.


 
Thank you so much tutushopper 
Do you happen to know the style number to the smaller one?


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi all,

I am probably late to the game but I just came across this bag just now: http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/i-love-me-some-bags-804813-4.html#post24069209

Can you id it for me? Name of the bag, season and year, price and style #? I wanna see if I can hunt it down! TIA!


----------



## tutushopper

hikarupanda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am probably late to the game but I just came across this bag just now: http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/i-love-me-some-bags-804813-4.html#post24069209
> 
> Can you id it for me? Name of the bag, season and year, price and style #? I wanna see if I can hunt it down! TIA!



Perhaps send a PM to the poster and ask them for the info?  It's a seasonal bag from this year, I think it may still be available to hunt down.


----------



## hikarupanda

tutushopper said:


> Perhaps send a PM to the poster and ask them for the info?  It's a seasonal bag from this year, I think it may still be available to hunt down.


Thanks! I also sent a PM to the owner. Hope she will respond soon! Thx~


----------



## tutushopper

hikarupanda said:


> Thanks! I also sent a PM to the owner. Hope she will respond soon! Thx~


You are welcome.    Always best to go to the source, as she will more likely have the code, etc.


----------



## tutushopper

ilovehandbags77 said:


> Thank you so much tutushopper
> Do you happen to know the style number to the smaller one?



The one that is 12" long x 5" wide x 8.5" high is 00V A67294 Y07738 Color 94305 Black.


----------



## Enigma78

Can anyone help ID this bag please

Thanks


----------



## Nat

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2150471
> View attachment 2150472
> 
> 
> Can anyone help ID this bag please
> 
> Thanks



Hi, this is called the Lady Braid.


----------



## babyeu

Please help me to identify model of this bag and authenticity?  how much it cost in the USA?


----------



## tutushopper

babyeu said:


> Please help me to identify model of this bag and authenticity?  how much it cost in the USA?



It looks like a large Hamptons tote, but you would need to post the required photos in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread for authentication.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html Sorry, I don't know the cost.


----------



## Jxuul

Hi there.. I would love to know the model of this Chanel bag! Any help appreciated!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Jxuul said:


> Hi there.. I would love to know the model of this Chanel bag! Any help appreciated!


I think it's the chain around bag...


----------



## Enigma78

Nat said:


> Hi, this is called the Lady Braid.



Thanks , any idea how much it was originally and also what material it is please ?


----------



## Nat

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks , any idea how much it was originally and also what material it is please ?



You're welcome. Please refer to the reference library for retail prices back then: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...e-post-your-lady-braid-ligne-here-197782.html


----------



## Mandy3399

Can anyone identify this ?


----------



## tutushopper

Jxuul said:


> Hi there.. I would love to know the model of this Chanel bag! Any help appreciated!


It's the chain around and is made from quilted calfskin leather and originally retailed for around $2000-3000.


----------



## bellsbells

Hello dear Chanel experts, can anyone ID this bag? Thanks!


----------



## Mandy3399

Mandy3399 said:


> Can anyone identify this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153173



Dear Chanel experts, it's a Jumbo in caviar. Can anyone help to ID this


----------



## laurencecharly

Hi there!!
Could you help me to identify, experts?

Item: Chanel Reissue large (227) in black with ghw
Ebay seller: *tkdkid25*
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NE...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ec788694d
Item number: 200916101453

Thank you so much!


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can someone please help me to ID this bag and roughly how much it cost?
Thanks


----------



## nologo

Hello Experts!

Would you please identify this bag? Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## tinad2004

help me out ladies!! thank you so much! and this was listed as a vintage does anyone know the approximate age?


----------



## erevex552

Hello Luvs! Please help me I'd this gorgeous tote! I heart it so but I wan to know more about it thanks so much and I LOVE IT HERE!!


----------



## tutushopper

erevex552 said:


> View attachment 2155617
> 
> 
> Hello Luvs! Please help me I'd this gorgeous tote! I heart it so but I wan to know more about it thanks so much and I LOVE IT HERE!!



It's the timeless CC tote.


----------



## Natnatnat

Hi Ladies! Please help me with this bag. What is its official name? and when was it released? Thanks in advance


----------



## tutushopper

Natnatnat said:


> Hi Ladies! Please help me with this bag. What is its official name? and when was it released? Thanks in advance
> View attachment 2155817
> View attachment 2155818
> View attachment 2155819
> View attachment 2155820



What are the dimensions?  It's hard to tell reference from the photo to tell if it's jumbo XL or ? Flap Bag.
It was released about 1995-1996.


----------



## julikathe

Can you guys help me identify this bag please, is it a real model?


----------



## Juicy_Luhv

Please identify this chanel! Does anyone know its approx value? Thx!


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can someone please help me to ID this bag and roughly how much it cost?
> Thanks


 
Anyone please?


----------



## chenliu85

Help Me with this Chanel piece. I came across a similar Chanel cuff on ebay but I have no idea if this is authentic because the stamping appears to be on the outside.  None of my chanel jewelry has this kind of stamping on the outside.  It is usually on a plate on the interior of a piece. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Whit...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## wingki0630

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161010889138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


anyone seen this before? is it 1989-1991 vintage chanel? Please HELP


----------



## lilluvangel

Hi, can someone ID this bag for me?




Looks like a mix between riviera and 3??? 

Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

lilluvangel said:


> Hi, can someone ID this bag for me?
> 
> View attachment 2157418
> 
> 
> Looks like a mix between riviera and 3???
> 
> Thanks



Looks like part of the Graphic collection.


----------



## erevex552

You're a rockstar! Thanks!!!


----------



## lilluvangel

tutushopper said:


> Looks like part of the Graphic collection.



Graphic collection? Is it a new collection? And how much you know?  thanks


----------



## tutushopper

erevex552 said:


> You're a rockstar! Thanks!!!


You are very welcome.


lilluvangel said:


> Graphic collection? Is it a new collection? And how much you know?  thanks



It's 13P/S Act 2 and $3100 U.S. plus tax.


----------



## wingki0630

wingki0630 said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161010889138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> 
> anyone seen this before? is it 1989-1991 vintage chanel? Please HELP


 
i couldn't find this bag from other website!!


----------



## lilluvangel

tutushopper said:


> You are very welcome.
> 
> 
> It's 13P/S Act 2 and $3100 U.S. plus tax.



Thanks so much tutushopper


----------



## tutushopper

lilluvangel said:


> Thanks so much tutushopper



You are very welcome.


----------



## mf19

Can someone ID this bag for me and its approximate retail value  - many thanks


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> Can someone ID this bag for me and its approximate retail value  - many thanks



It's part of the pre-fall collection (or fall, I forget which) and won't be out yet until after June-August.


----------



## wiggleworm135

does anyone know the name of this bag and if it is authentic? thanks for your help 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171031756031


----------



## mf19

tutushopper said:


> It's part of the pre-fall collection (or fall, I forget which) and won't be out yet until after June-August.



Thank you - so just to clarify this is a new/seasonal style? 

Also, can you help me out with the style of the upper red bag in the photo? Was this seasonal as well?


----------



## laurencecharly

laurencecharly said:


> Hi there!!
> Could you help me to identify, experts?
> 
> Item: Chanel Reissue large (227) in black with ghw
> Ebay seller: *tkdkid25*
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NE...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ec788694d
> Item number: 200916101453
> 
> Thank you so much!


Could someone help me with this? I posted it a couple days ago!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## weiting

Hey ladies! does this one seem legit to you?

Item: AUTH 2013 CHANEL CC CLASSIC FLAP MINI SQUARE CAVIAR SILVER CHAIN SHOULDER BAG
Ebay seller: melouie328 
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-2013-CH...gs&hash=item232a55ec83&_uhb=1#ht_17742wt_1037

what do you girls think about the matte finish? I have a red jumbo from 2012 spring and a black woc camellia from 2011. thinking to get a square mini for this year


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Anyone please?


 
Anyone please?


----------



## edieblue

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum but I have a question about a Chanel handbag I saw on ebay, Could anyone ID this bag?

Thanks so much!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Chanel-Black-Leather-Bag-/300892280845?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=K9fIjZ6%252BXQMj2%252Fn5AxkBOGrop2A%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tutushopper

laurencecharly said:


> Could someone help me with this? I posted it a couple days ago!! Thanks ladies!



It's a black distressed calf reissue in the 227 size.


----------



## tutushopper

weiting said:


> Hey ladies! does this one seem legit to you?
> 
> Item: AUTH 2013 CHANEL CC CLASSIC FLAP MINI SQUARE CAVIAR SILVER CHAIN SHOULDER BAG
> Ebay seller: melouie328
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-2013-CH...gs&hash=item232a55ec83&_uhb=1#ht_17742wt_1037
> 
> what do you girls think about the matte finish? I have a red jumbo from 2012 spring and a black woc camellia from 2011. thinking to get a square mini for this year



Try posting in the "authenticate this Chanel" section of the forum.


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> Thank you - so just to clarify this is a new/seasonal style?
> 
> Also, can you help me out with the style of the upper red bag in the photo? Was this seasonal as well?



Yes, fall 2013 bags are not yet out, so it's a new bag and it's not a classic, so it will be a seasonal style.


----------



## tutushopper

wiggleworm135 said:


> does anyone know the name of this bag and if it is authentic? thanks for your help
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171031756031



Please post this in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread.


----------



## laurencecharly

tutushopper said:


> It's a black distressed calf reissue in the 227 size.


Thanks Darling! And is it really authentic to you?


----------



## weiting

tutushopper said:


> Try posting in the "authenticate this Chanel" section of the forum.



thanks i just did


----------



## purselovertt

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261206371321
Can you guys tell me for information on this bag? What is the name, year and original price? Thank you!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does anyone know what season and name is this bag??and the retail price on it??


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Does anyone know what season and name is this bag??and the retail price on it??



If this is from a reseller and it comes the way it looks, I don't think it's authentic.


----------



## tutushopper

laurencecharly said:


> Thanks Darling! And is it really authentic to you?



You are welcome.  As to the authenticity, it's best to post in the "authenticate this Chanel" forum.


----------



## babym

Hi dolls!


----------



## Parisian_44

Hi there!

Does anyone know which year this bag could be ? 

Thanks!


----------



## jsjjss

Can someone please help me to identify this boy bag? Thank u!


----------



## Obsessionofbags

Hi I know it's a poor picture but could anyone tell me what this  bag/ purse is used for
And rrp 
Also dose it have a name thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Tlauren55

I think That's a chanel le boy bag... I Don't know what edition though!


----------



## iconlady

hello can you pls help me identify this bag? design, style and price? thank you


----------



## love2shop

Hi all!! Can anyone help me identify these! Thanks!


----------



## love2shop

and this one!


----------



## cmas_2005

Hello everyone!
Could you please help me with this bag
thanks in advance


----------



## omajwan

Can anyone please authenticate this chanel bag ?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Sweeties, I would like any info about this bag, name and price if it is possible please. 

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/4-accesorios-moda#4-bolso-con-solapa-en-piel-de-cabra-granulada-asa-varias-posiciones-1,1,6,40


----------



## ojoy

Can you guys identify these Chanel's. Pls include the year if know also =)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

What style is it? thanks!

chanelbag2013.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/398x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/_/1.png


----------



## Noah

May someone identify this bag? I've had this in my possession for maaaaaaany years. It is patent leather on the outside. I never knew the name! Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## SaskiaS




----------



## MaryJoe84

I think it's medium so 226...


----------



## hopes420

Hello Chanel experts 

Can anyone tell me the price and model of the Chanel bracelet in this picture?

Thank you!!


----------



## icharmae

Hi fellow Chanel enthusiasts! Hoping you guys can help me with this one! I don't have a picture or a name but it's beautiful. It looks like a classic flap cross body bag that can also be a clutch with a strap on the back where you can slide your hand in. The back strap says Chanel in big lettering. It had a vintage look to it with gold hardware on the sides and its made of calfskin. I saw it in Miami yesterday yet the associate did not know the name either. She provided me with the style number, its from the Spring line and its priced at $3100 USD. Comes in red and black from my knowledge. No other stores around me know of this. Any help is much appreciated! Thank you! 

NOTE: this is not the bag just similar characteristics

The front is similar to this without the chain in the middle 
	

		
			
		

		
	




On the back there's a strap where you can slide your hand through and the strap says CHANEL in big font


----------



## icharmae

icharmae said:


> Hi fellow Chanel enthusiasts! Hoping you guys can help me with this one! I don't have a picture or a name but it's beautiful. It looks like a classic flap cross body bag that can also be a clutch with a strap on the back where you can slide your hand in. The back strap says Chanel in big lettering. It had a vintage look to it with gold hardware on the sides and its made of calfskin. I saw it in Miami yesterday yet the associate did not know the name either. She provided me with the style number, its from the Spring line and its priced at $3100 USD. Comes in red and black from my knowledge. No other stores around me know of this. Any help is much appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> NOTE: this is not the bag just similar characteristics
> 
> The front is similar to this without the chain in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173290
> 
> 
> On the back there's a strap where you can slide your hand through and the strap says CHANEL in big font
> 
> View attachment 2173291



UPDATE: haven't found pics online but did find the name of the bag! 
It's doesnt really have a name just the description of Chanel Metal Tube Piping bag


----------



## baltastic

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!



Hi
does anyone know what this bag is called....from 2005 campaign. Im trying to get my hands on it but not getting on so well without the style name !!
All thoughts welcome


----------



## ckhoo

hi, 

would like to check if anyone knows the model name of the maroon coloured bag with gold double C.

http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-fall-2013-act-i.html

thanks.


----------



## ssouci

wondering about this vintage CHANEL Bag / Purse:

- chocolate brown leather, soft
- not new, not a re-issue... could be pretty old (has some surface wear on edges and corners toward the bottom of bag)
- stamped "CHANEL Paris" inside
- 9-1/2"wide, 6-1/4" high... thickness is 1" at top, 2-7/8" at bottom (looking at it from the side, this bag is wedge-shaped and noticeably thicker at the bottom)

very interested to find out any info on this & thanks!


----------



## ssouci

wondering about this vintage CHANEL Bag / Purse:

- black leather, very soft
- excellent workmanship
 - not new, not a re-issue... could be pretty old
 - stamped "CHANEL Paris" inside
- 10"wide, 7-1/4" high, approx. 3/4" thick (this is NOT a "big puffy" bag... the quilted bumps are quite flat and firm)

very interested to find out any info on this & thanks!


----------



## Princez14

This is my first post to the forum, so forgive me if I do this wrong...but I LOVE this bag and want to know where to find it and what it's called.  Can anyone help ? 
Thank you!!!


----------



## heavenlyn

Hi everyone! Appreciate any help in ID-ing this bag my friend purchased off eBay a while ago.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelles

What's the name of this coin purse


----------



## newbie7

Hi, could you help me identify this bag?  What is its name and year/season?  Any other input is greatly appreciated.  TIA


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

^^^ Would someone be able to identify a bag also by this YouTube channel above?  It's in the upper right corner and looks to be similar to the classic flap but is a little less structured.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Nat

newbie7 said:


> Hi, could you help me identify this bag?  What is its name and year/season?  Any other input is greatly appreciated.  TIA
> View attachment 2179053



This is the Diamond Stitch flap, one of my favorite lignes. Came out in 2006/2007.


----------



## newbie7

4everonwaitlist said:


> ^^^ Would someone be able to identify a bag also by this YouTube channel above?  It's in the upper right corner and looks to be similar to the classic flap but is a little less structured.  Thanks so much!
> View attachment 2179057



I think it is the Chanel 3 bag.  I almost bought the exact one recently


----------



## newbie7

Nat said:


> This is the Diamond Stitch flap, one of my favorite lignes. Came out in 2006/2007.



Thank You Nat.  Did you happen to post any photos of your flap in this forum?  I'd like to see some more photos of it.  Why is it your favorite lignes?  Can the strap be worn multiple ways?  TIA


----------



## Nat

newbie7 said:


> Thank You Nat.  Did you happen to post any photos of your flap in this forum?  I'd like to see some more photos of it.  Why is it your favorite lignes?  Can the strap be worn multiple ways?  TIA



You're welcome  I don't own one, I just like the style very much. Check out this thread in the reference library for more info and pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-diamond-stitch-pieces-here-44180.html


----------



## Juicy_Luhv

Please tell me any info you may know about this bag PLEASE!


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

newbie7 said:


> I think it is the Chanel 3 bag.  I almost bought the exact one recently



Yes, it could be for sure...maybe that's not the one I'm searching for 

I'm trying to find the name of a bag I recently saw while in Tampa.  The salesperson said that I was looking at a flap but, I'm familiar with the flap style and the one I was eyeing wasn't a flap.  It had similar styling to a flap, had double chains but had the leather shoulder pieces and was lined with fabric for $3800.  It was a similar shape to the jumbo flap but was more 'relaxed' if that makes sense.  I have the SKU number from Neimans but can't find this particular bag with my online searching.

The Chanel 3 is a really nice bag though but I had my heart set on this mystery bag at Neimans.  They didn't have the black in stock so I wasn't able to bring it home.  It's driving me crazy!


----------



## newbie7

4everonwaitlist said:


> Yes, it could be for sure...maybe that's not the one I'm searching for
> 
> I'm trying to find the name of a bag I recently saw while in Tampa.  The salesperson said that I was looking at a flap but, I'm familiar with the flap style and the one I was eyeing wasn't a flap.  It had similar styling to a flap, had double chains but had the leather shoulder pieces and was lined with fabric for $3800.  It was a similar shape to the jumbo flap but was more 'relaxed' if that makes sense.  I have the SKU number from Neimans but can't find this particular bag with my online searching.
> 
> The Chanel 3 is a really nice bag though but I had my heart set on this mystery bag at Neimans.  They didn't have the black in stock so I wasn't able to bring it home.  It's driving me crazy!



Have you tried looking up the Shiva Flap?  Good Luck.


----------



## newbie7

Nat said:


> You're welcome  I don't own one, I just like the style very much. Check out this thread in the reference library for more info and pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-diamond-stitch-pieces-here-44180.html



Someone grabbed it just hours before me   Thanks for your help.


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

newbie7 said:


> Have you tried looking up the Shiva Flap?  Good Luck.



THAT'S IT!! . Thanks so much newbie7!


----------



## Pao9

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has seen this style before and what year it is! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BagLuhv

Any ideas what this might  be?? is it real?? Thank you!!!


----------



## le*luxe

s12.postimg.org/otbcp1bzd/redflap.jpg


Can anyone help with this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tutushopper

Pao9 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has seen this style before and what year it is! Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180105



It's the coco pleats I believe.


----------



## tutushopper

BagLuhv said:


> Any ideas what this might  be?? is it real?? Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180523



You might want to post this in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread with all of the required photos or pay a service such as Etincelerauthentications.com to authenticate it and tell you the information about it.


----------



## cocofara

cocofara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw this on a person at a cafe, photo is not the best cause i hade to be sneaky when taking it but i liked the quilting on it, has anyone seen a Chenl bag with this quilting, is it a vintage line?
> Thanks


 
Hi anyone help with this quilting style in my prev post please?


----------



## cocofara

cocofara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw this on a person at a cafe, photo is not the best cause i hade to be sneaky when taking it but i liked the quilting on it, has anyone seen a Chenl bag with this quilting, is it a vintage line?
> Thanks


 Hi sorry pic was not attached. Anyone seen this quilting on Chanel bags, vintage perhaps? thanks

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2143432d1366073291-help-identify-this-chanel-unknown-chanel.jpg


----------



## dorothygail101

Does anyone know the name of this beautiful Chanel bag? Many thanks so much!


----------



## robyninca

Hi All--

I found this Chanel in a consignment store and I'm curious if anyone knows the name of this bag. It's pretty large and I was also wondering the value (they are asking $2600 and no idea if that's a good deal). Seems authentic to me so kind of not doubting that, but if you are, would appreciate that too. It's a beautiful bag but definitely want to do my research first. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## StylishFarmer

robyninca said:


> Hi All--
> 
> I found this Chanel in a consignment store and I'm curious if anyone knows the name of this bag. It's pretty large and I was also wondering the value (they are asking $2600 and no idea if that's a good deal). Seems authentic to me so kind of not doubting that, but if you are, would appreciate that too. It's a beautiful bag but definitely want to do my research first.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This looks like the large Chanel 3 flap. If its the real deal, and depending on the condition, $2600 is not a bad price. 

I'm sure there are ladies better versed in the 3 flap to give you a better answer. Good luck


----------



## dizzyblonde

Hi I dont know if this is the right place to ask but ive bought a bag as a chanel and now one of my friends says its a copy.because shes never seen one like it.
its pale pink around 20cm long and 10 deep one fold with 3 metal clasps magnetic middle says chanel outer 2 has the cc inside the chanel france is on a leather tag stiched in this is a vintage early 80s bag the chain is v heavy im going to try and attach pics.


----------



## maryJblige

Please could any member tell me if this kind of eyeglasses has serial number?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-LADI...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ac40b8efa

Thanks a lot in advance!!!!!


----------



## jms18

Hello ladies, can someone help me out? 

Someone just posted this bag on instagram and i fell in love! It does look like a classic but it seems to have a single strap or is it just me that cant see it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hils27

Def a reissue 2.55


----------



## NYC Chicky

Does anyone know the style/year of this one?  It looks like a wallet on chain but much bigger.


----------



## tutushopper

jms18 said:


> Hello ladies, can someone help me out?
> 
> Someone just posted this bag on instagram and i fell in love! It does look like a classic but it seems to have a single strap or is it just me that cant see it?
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 2186609



This is a clutch with chain (CWC) and it comes with a thin single strap; it's more of a clutch (as the name implies) than a bag.  This is in the current season iridescent caviar, which is not the regular durable caviar.  Hope this helps.


----------



## pursefreak22815

Please help me identify if this is a real chanel bag.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390588954390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## cocofara

Hi,

Still waiting on anyone someone to identify this chanel quilting style...
thanks heaps


----------



## robyninca

In regards to the bag that is the possible 3 flap, I am curious as to why the front flap is straight across, whereas most of the bags I am seeing have a slight curve in the flap.  Any explanation would certainly be appreciated!  Thanks so much!


----------



## tutushopper

pursefreak22815 said:


> Please help me identify if this is a real chanel bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390588954390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Best is to post this in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread.  If the authenticators don't show up, then you might want to use a service such as Etincelerauthentications.com or Authenticate4u.com.  They have a very small fee and a quick turn-around.


----------



## nickychicky72

Hi ladies!
I just bought this chanel bag from a reseller in Tokyo and I am super excited about it 
I was wondering if anyone knew the name/ number of the bag? am looking everywhere online and I cant find it which is making me nervous... eek!!

xoxo.. and please let me know if you have questions about scoring vintage bags in japan!


----------



## meiigy

looks real to me


----------



## cocofara

nickychicky72 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just bought this chanel bag from a reseller in Tokyo and I am super excited about it
> I was wondering if anyone knew the name/ number of the bag? am looking everywhere online and I cant find it which is making me nervous... eek!!
> 
> xoxo.. and please let me know if you have questions about scoring vintage bags in japan!


 
Looks like the camera bag - from late 90's if u have the serial number i can tell u for sure the approx year.


----------



## cocofara

tutushopper said:


> You might want to post this in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread with all of the required photos or pay a service such as Etincelerauthentications.com to authenticate it and tell you the information about it.


 Looks like an 80's vintage tassel flap bag from the outer shell. Not commenting on authenticity.


----------



## cocofara

newbie7 said:


> Hi, could you help me identify this bag? What is its name and year/season? Any other input is greatly appreciated. TIA
> View attachment 2179053


 
Diamond stitch tote!


----------



## cocofara

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Sweeties, I would like any info about this bag, name and price if it is possible please.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/4-acc...abra-granulada-asa-varias-posiciones-1,1,6,40


 
Chanel Rita Flap Bag


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cocofara said:


> Chanel Rita Flap Bag



Thank you!  I found the name a few days ago and now I'm waiting to find one.


----------



## jms18

tutushopper said:


> This is a clutch with chain (CWC) and it comes with a thin single strap; it's more of a clutch (as the name implies) than a bag.  This is in the current season iridescent caviar, which is not the regular durable caviar.  Hope this helps.



Thanks a lot tutshopper!! U are so knowledgeable  :*


----------



## squiggle84

Could you please authenticate - thanks

Item: VINTAGE CHANEL BLACK FABRIC EVENING BAG FLAP 100% AUTHENTIC CHANEL CLASSIC
Listing number: 161031762450
Seller: jellypug
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-CH...item257e3db212
Comments: Hi there, listed as authentic, with no hologram but said that bags pre 85 didn't always have holograms, and I have got bags that didn't before and were in fact authentic as people used to remove them! Can you confirm? Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

squiggle84 said:


> Could you please authenticate - thanks
> 
> Item: VINTAGE CHANEL BLACK FABRIC EVENING BAG FLAP 100% AUTHENTIC CHANEL CLASSIC
> Listing number: 161031762450
> Seller: jellypug
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-CH...item257e3db212
> Comments: Hi there, listed as authentic, with no hologram but said that bags pre 85 didn't always have holograms, and I have got bags that didn't before and were in fact authentic as people used to remove them! Can you confirm? Thanks



Hi, 
Would you please post this in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread, as the authenticators only look there for bags to authenticate.  Thanks so much!


----------



## chuckles

Hi ladies..

Hoping you could pretty please help id these bag.


----------



## tutushopper

chuckles said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> Hoping you could pretty please help id these bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193106



Looks like the Portobello to me.


----------



## chuckles

Thank you so much tutushopper! You are a gem!


----------



## tutushopper

chuckles said:


> Thank you so much tutushopper! You are a gem!



You are so very welcome.


----------



## wobertow

pls help me identify this chanel. Thanks ladies!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330902973066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Sassyvgirl

wobertow said:


> pls help me identify this chanel. Thanks ladies!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330902973066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



This is a chocolate bar quilt east/west flap


----------



## wobertow

Thanks sassyvgirl!!!


----------



## Sassyvgirl

wobertow said:


> Thanks sassyvgirl!!!



You are very welcome


----------



## Jolrus

Please help me with this bag. It's light blue with white thread. Double flap. i brought it in london couple of years back. how much do you think i can sell it off now? 14xxxxxx. Thank you!


----------



## Jolrus

Sorry... It's should be 12xxxxxx


----------



## tutushopper

Jolrus said:


> Sorry... It's should be 12xxxxxx



The 12 series bags are from 2008-2009.  I  have no idea what size your reissue is.  If you are looking to authenticate it, you can have this done by Etinceler authentications or Authenticate4u at low cost, and they will also give you some information on pricing for a little extra.  Good luck!


----------



## Jolrus

Wow.... For the fast reply! I would think its a jumbo. I brought it at London chanel boutique so I have no doubts about the authenticity. But I just can't rem at what price I purchased therefor I couldn't state a price to sell it off.
Anyone can help?


----------



## Divva

Can someone help me to identify this bag??
	

		
			
		

		
	





And how much is it in europe?? Thanks girlssss


----------



## tutushopper

Jolrus said:


> Wow.... For the fast reply! I would think its a jumbo. I brought it at London chanel boutique so I have no doubts about the authenticity. But I just can't rem at what price I purchased therefor I couldn't state a price to sell it off.
> Anyone can help?



It really does depend on the size, the condition, and the desirability of the particular bag.  Try looking on ebay and Bonanza for similar bags and see what they go for (and the reissues are usually listed by their size, such as 227, 226, etc.).  If you sell it to a reseller such as Yoogi's Closet, you will get less but not have to worry about scammers, etc., so that's something to consider.  Best of luck!


----------



## Vix74

Does anybody know the style name of this vintage Chanel? I think it is from the early 1990s (1992 or 1993)? But I wanted to know just the style name. Thanks


----------



## mishelle

Can anyone identify this vintage bag? I am just wondering maybe what year it was made in or it's name, as I haven't seen anything like this in the boutique.

cache.annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2013/february_2013/ch_g0211_07/front_white_2/987982-1-eng-US/front_white_2_leadin.jpg

cache.annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2013/february_2013/ch_g0211_07/manny_2/988006-1-eng-US/manny_2_reference.jpg


----------



## mishelle

mishelle said:


> Can anyone identify this vintage bag? I am just wondering maybe what year it was made in or it's name, as I haven't seen anything like this in the boutique.
> 
> cache.annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2013/february_2013/ch_g0211_07/front_white_2/987982-1-eng-US/front_white_2_leadin.jpg
> 
> cache.annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2013/february_2013/ch_g0211_07/manny_2/988006-1-eng-US/manny_2_reference.jpg



The authenticity code is 5079491


----------



## sethfullerton

I have only seen pictures of this bag. Great find!


----------



## adrienned

What's this clutch? He calls it a document bag but I can't find the proper name


----------



## andreamah

Hi all,

Could someone please identify this Chanel? Never seen it before though...


----------



## Vix74

Vix74 said:


> Does anybody know the style name of this vintage Chanel? I think it is from the early 1990s (1992 or 1993)? But I wanted to know just the style name. Thanks
> View attachment 2194545


Anybody...?


----------



## robinsimsky

could someone help me know the name for these chanel 2.55? i would like to know how to defferentiate the chanel 2.55 as it seems there are many different designs among this series it's confusing ><  thanks a lot


----------



## tutushopper

robinsimsky said:


> could someone help me know the name for these chanel 2.55? i would like to know how to defferentiate the chanel 2.55 as it seems there are many different designs among this series it's confusing ><  thanks a lot



None of the bags pictured are the 2.55.  The first two are supposed to be seasonal bags, and the third and 5th are supposed to be classic flap bags, however many of the bags you have pictured are fakes.  A real 2.55 bag is pictured below:


----------



## robinsimsky

tutushopper, thanks for your help! omg >< those are fake....
could you let me know how to spot those fake bag? the pictures i pictured are searched online and some other forums..


----------



## tutushopper

robinsimsky said:


> tutushopper, thanks for your help! omg >< those are fake....
> could you let me know how to spot those fake bag? the pictures i pictured are searched online and some other forums..



You have to be careful where you look, and know what to look for.  If you don't buy from an authorized Chanel boutique or department store, such as Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, Bergdorf Goodman, Saks, Hirshleifers, etc., then you should always have a bag authenticated prior to purchase.  There are too many counterfeiters out there, and those mean really bad news from production through sale and are associated with very bad people and things.


----------



## letteshop

Does anyone know the style name of this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## bluekit

letteshop said:


> Does anyone know the style name of this bag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198767


Camera bag style from the mademoiselle ligne.


----------



## letteshop

bluekit said:


> Camera bag style from the mademoiselle ligne.



Thank you for responding


----------



## wobertow

Hi there chanel experts!

Could u pls help me identify this wallet? 
Thanks! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks!!!


----------



## wobertow

I have another one I need help with... Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Row

Hello,

Can Anyone look at this one?

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr

Thank you so much.

Regards


----------



## Christchrist

And one know the release date and price on this ?


----------



## sbuxaddict

Hi all!
I'm fairly new to Chanel, and was wondering about this bag:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/chanel-black-quilted-leather-cosmos-medium-flap-bag.html

Is it simply the Cosmos bag? And is that a specific collection/line? I love the chain on it and would love to look into more bags with similar styles. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BlueSatin

Hello ladies, I recently fell in love with Demi Lovato's bag, and I was wondering if someone could identify it for me, and also tell me the price? Thanks in advance, and sorry if someone already asked


----------



## MaryJoe84

BlueSatin said:


> Hello ladies, I recently fell in love with Demi Lovato's bag, and I was wondering if someone could identify it for me, and also tell me the price? Thanks in advance, and sorry if someone already asked


It's a jumbo classic flap with double chain  It's 3450 Euros or 4900 $


----------



## HusbandtoHer

I was in a vintage store today traveling in Boston and came across a "backpack" with serial number 10316863. Unfortunately I cannot start a new thread yet with my post count however,  I was thinking of purchasing it for my wife, but had never seen it before. If any of you recognize this, I'd greatly appreciate it. I would love to get it for her before I fly home.


----------



## angeluv101

Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag and which yr it is from ?


----------



## Row

Row said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can Anyone look at this one?
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Regards



Is it ok when I put in this topic or needs to be somewhere else?


----------



## janice363

Does anyone know the model number and the name of this Chanel bag? And how much? Thanks.


----------



## BagHoor

my colleague (a dentist) asked me to sell this for her. she is CLUELESS about bags and I am not as well versed in Chanel as I am with other luxury brands... can anyone name this bag so I can do my research online on how much i should price it? thanks in advance!  any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!


----------



## BlueSatin

MaryJoe84 said:


> It's a jumbo classic flap with double chain  It's 3450 Euros or 4900 $


 
Thank you


----------



## tutushopper

BagHoor said:


> my colleague (a dentist) asked me to sell this for her. she is CLUELESS about bags and I am not as well versed in Chanel as I am with other luxury brands... can anyone name this bag so I can do my research online on how much i should price it? thanks in advance!  any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!



You/she can have it authenticated by Etincelerauthentications.com and for a small fee they will also tell you more about the bag and pricing.  Best of luck to you and your dentist colleague.


----------



## jessica038

tutushopper said:


> For proving authentication, you can pay $5 to a service such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U and have them authenticated.


Thank you so much.


----------



## BagHoor

tutushopper said:


> You/she can have it authenticated by Etincelerauthentications.com and for a small fee they will also tell you more about the bag and pricing.  Best of luck to you and your dentist colleague.


Thanks for the great advice and referral!


----------



## KRYSTLE07

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


Please help me authenticate this Chanel GST Bag. Please help me


----------



## annnge

Does anyone know where I can find the "chanel 3" bag(3rd pic from the link)? Looking for it everywhere.... but no luck  so hoping someone would be able to help...

blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/bg-magazine/honed


----------



## Christchrist

What's this and where is it? I the chain looks like a classic chain without the leather


----------



## J.A.N.

Opps wrong thread


----------



## tutushopper

jessica038 said:


> Thank you so much.





BagHoor said:


> Thanks for the great advice and referral!



You are very welcome.


----------



## mymeimei02

Just bought my first chanel but I have no info about it....can someone ID, year etc... TIA


----------



## nekkuliina

baltastic said:


> Hi
> does anyone know what this bag is called....from 2005 campaign. Im trying to get my hands on it but not getting on so well without the style name !!
> All thoughts welcome



HI, it looks like small tote/bowler from Lady Braid collection 2005. It's made of distressed calf or lambsking with silver details. Beautiful bag!


----------



## investor27

Can one of you lovely ladies tell me whether this black Chanel Boy tote is from the Spring 2011 or Spring 2012 collection?   

I've been getting conflicted information from members here, with one member posting a picture of a celebrity carrying a white version of this bag back in November of 2010.  This is the one that has the silver chain and buckles, and not the brass ones.  Many thanks, ladies.


----------



## nvmycloset

I was wondering if anyone could identify this one?


----------



## baltastic

Thank you for your help I hope I can find one some day..I love the bag!


----------



## tatertot

If anyone knows the name of this style I would be so thankful I *think* it was released in 2010, please let me know if any other pics might help. It's HUGE and has the adjustable cross-body strap as well as the classic chains. Thank you again for any help, it's very appreciated


----------



## vink

tatertot said:


> If anyone knows the name of this style I would be so thankful I *think* it was released in 2010, please let me know if any other pics might help. It's HUGE and has the adjustable cross-body strap as well as the classic chains. Thank you again for any help, it's very appreciated



If I remember it right, it's called Stretch Spirit.


----------



## teagirl1

my husband found me this vintage chanel which he was told was from about 1989. it has the authenticity card and pre hologram tag with chanel logo from that time. it has a bit of damage to leather from the chain lying on the bag for a number of years... can anyone id it please?


----------



## teagirl1

bag was stored with chain on it for quite awhile so has some indents on leather...


----------



## prettycitygirl

Can someone ID this vintage Chanel?  Also, what type of sticker is inside the bag?  Is it a serial no?  

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...n-handbag-i-104145-s-262.html?images=true#img


----------



## tatertot

vink said:


> If I remember it right, it's called Stretch Spirit.



Thank you! I adore the bag and knowing the style name is very helpful


----------



## sjunky13

tatertot said:


> If anyone knows the name of this style I would be so thankful I *think* it was released in 2010, please let me know if any other pics might help. It's HUGE and has the adjustable cross-body strap as well as the classic chains. Thank you again for any help, it's very appreciated



Nature flap!


----------



## tatertot

sjunky13 said:


> Nature flap!



 Thank you so much dear It's fast become a favorite of mine and I figured I'd better find out the style name LOL


----------



## happylizzette

Hi I hope someone could help me identify what Chanel model is this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ann chu

Pls help to verify this Chanel . Thanks


----------



## ann chu

Pls help to verify this Chanel . Thanks


----------



## nefariousmuze

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It's from 2004 or 2005 but no idea on the name 

Thanks


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Anyone know this bag? It has an adjustable strap, a slip pocket on the back, and black hardware. Many thanks if you can help.


----------



## jan789

Anyone please help me identify this bag, I am so sorry not provide any much detail pr very clear pic. Is anyone see kind of this bag please post the pics and info. I am wondering if its still available. Thanks so much)


----------



## irenezal

Ladies, can someone help me ID this bag and possibly tell me if I can realistically find it in stores?


----------



## meggieguit

Majesticface71 said:


> I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag and size carried by Savannah Miller in this picture.
> 
> Thank you.


gorgeous strrt style ,I love that


----------



## meggieguit

LouiseyPeasey said:


> Anyone know this bag? It has an adjustable strap, a slip pocket on the back, and black hardware. Many thanks if you can help.


----------



## Joopy

Hi, I've been gifted a Chanel, black quilted leather, looks like a 2.55 but the chain is completely silver. The chain links look like paper clips.

Any idea what the bag is called?


----------



## Ilovelovechanel

Cute


----------



## Sink

Hi all!
I'm trying to find the style name of this bag. I found a photograph of Lauren Conrad carrying it but that's as much information as I have about it. I would appreciate anybody who has any insight to provide some additional details...
Thanks!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Sink said:


> Hi all!
> I'm trying to find the style name of this bag. I found a photograph of Lauren Conrad carrying it but that's as much information as I have about it. I would appreciate anybody who has any insight to provide some additional details...
> Thanks!


That's the Chanel Boy bag... It's really hip right now ^^


----------



## lovefaith

Can someone please help me to identify the retail price (is it really $4600) and still be able to find it in stores? What's the production year? 
Thanks! 

Is this good to buy? Authentic? Thank you so much! http://www.portero.com/chanel-pink-...dium-2-55-classic-flap-bijoux-chain-rare.html


----------



## lovefaith

lovefaith said:


> Can someone please help me to identify the retail price (is it really $4600) and still be able to find it in stores? What's the production year?
> Thanks!
> 
> Is this good to buy? Authentic? Thank you so much! http://www.portero.com/chanel-pink-...dium-2-55-classic-flap-bijoux-chain-rare.html



Awe.. sold out already


----------



## sctishldy

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


 

  Anybody ever seen this Chanel bag before?.... only one picture.... Thank you much!


----------



## Christiii

Anyone know the year and approx original price of this style? Its a great size!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ag-Patent-Leather-Italy-Vintage-/111021857784


----------



## tutushopper

Christiii said:


> Anyone know the year and approx original price of this style? Its a great size!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ag-Patent-Leather-Italy-Vintage-/111021857784



As to year, if the card is correct to the bag (no idea), 1991 to 1993 would be the approximate manufacture date; no idea of the original cost.  If you wish, you might pay a small fee to a company such as Etinceler Authentications and they can not only authenticate this for you, but give you an idea of the value.


----------



## Christiii

thank u so much! does this style have a name?


----------



## tutushopper

Christiii said:


> thank u so much! does this style have a name?



You are very welcome.


----------



## Christiii

Does Chanel name their bag styles or no....just trying to find more info on this bag


----------



## tutushopper

Christiii said:


> Does Chanel name their bag styles or no....just trying to find more info on this bag



Often they do name their bag styles or collections.  I don't know the name of this particular one.  Hopefully someone else will.


----------



## Fashionism

Can anyone help me identify this bag?


----------



## chynadoil1

I need your help! I purchased this quilted bag in Italy so I am not sure if it was available in the USA. Does anyone know the name of this bag? The color? It's an unusual Blue. The shade is a lot lighter than the pictures depict. I'd like to sell it and I want to get as much info about it as possible. Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to rotate the images. Thanks so much!


----------



## tutushopper

It's one of the versions of the timeless CC tote.


----------



## chynadoil1

ahh thank you!!


----------



## Christchrist

Oops wrong thread


----------



## tutushopper

chynadoil1 said:


> ahh thank you!!



You are very welcome.


----------



## KaraBrooke1988

Help!  Can anyone help me identify and authenticate this Chanel handbag?!

Kara


----------



## KaraBrooke1988

Here is a photograph of the front exterior. 

Thank you all in advance!

x,
Kara


----------



## Christiii

Still hoping someone knows t
e
e name and original price of the bag I posted earlier....
Really appreciate any info 




http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ag-Patent-Leather-Italy-Vintage-/111021857784


----------



## tutushopper

Christiii said:


> Still hoping someone knows t
> e
> e name and original price of the bag I posted earlier....
> Really appreciate any info
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ag-Patent-Leather-Italy-Vintage-/111021857784



You can contact one of the Chanel authentication services and for a nominal fee, they will not only authenticate the bag but also give you information regarding pricing.  Authenticate4u and Etinceler Authentications are two highly recommended for Chanel.


----------



## Christiii

thank u!!


----------



## botronik

Hi ladies, could you help me identify and authenticate this Chanel purse please, TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281119124138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## jennielove

Hello

Can Someone help me authenticate this Chanel bag?
Thanks


----------



## crystal_wong

Hi there!

Could anyone be able to identify these two bags in beige in the picture they are from Chanel's Fall 2013 Act 1 Collection. If you have the code as well. Many Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

botronik said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me identify and authenticate this Chanel purse please, TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281119124138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648





jennielove said:


> Hello
> 
> Can Someone help me authenticate this Chanel bag?
> Thanks



Please post here for authentication, as that's where the authenticators look for these posts:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html.


----------



## shuzbabe

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I got this photo from another tpfer from the cruise 2012 thread. 
Nevermind I found it


----------



## noteneko

Help me Indentify this Chanel, pls. and is it leather or satin?

thank you


----------



## tutushopper

noteneko said:


> Help me Indentify this Chanel, pls. and is it leather or satin?
> 
> thank you



It's the Coco Pleats and it's leather.


----------



## jjjoy

*CHANEL Patent Quilted Flap Bag Black*

*Length:* 12"
*Height:* 8"
*Depth:* 3"
*Drop:* 14"


Any ideas when this bag came out and its official name?


----------



## noteneko

tutushopper said:


> It's the Coco Pleats and it's leather.


Do you know what kind of leather? The texture is very seem satin?


----------



## tutushopper

noteneko said:


> Do you know what kind of leather? The texture is very seem satin?



I'm pretty sure it's calfskin; it's definitely not satin.


----------



## Aidi

Noteneko- I just got that bag yesterday! The SA said its a type of leather. However I am not sure what is the name of it other than it is a seasonal flap bag...


----------



## Ladybug^^

Hi Ladies, 

Anybody reorganized this bag? SA say its a crossbody flap size same as M/L flap 

TIA


----------



## noteneko

tutushopper said:


> I'm pretty sure it's calfskin; it's definitely not satin.


Thank you very much


----------



## noteneko

Aidi said:


> Noteneko- I just got that bag yesterday! The SA said its a type of leather. However I am not sure what is the name of it other than it is a seasonal flap bag...


Thank you ver much. Don't you have any idea to take care of it.


----------



## noteneko

Aidi said:


> Noteneko- I just got that bag yesterday! The SA said its a type of leather. However I am not sure what is the name of it other than it is a seasonal flap bag...


Thank you very much.dont you have any idea about take care of it.It seems sensitive leather.I don't know how to clean and get avoid from color transfer .


----------



## mrsnelson008

Does anyone know the name & value of this Chanel with number 4224874?


----------



## maclicious

Hi!

I'm a newbie when it comes to Chanel, so would be highly grateful if you could identify this bag for me. Season, leather type and price?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## vanilje

maclicious said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a newbie when it comes to Chanel, so would be highly grateful if you could identify this bag for me. Season, leather type and price?
> Many thanks in advance!



Hi maclicious, I recognize this pic from finn.no. The price is very low, please have the bag authenticated and make sure it is in the seller's possession if you are going to buy it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-boy-chanel-club-733047.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html


----------



## Christiii

okay, I have this bag and LOVE it...(not this particular one, mine looks brand new)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ag-Patent-Leather-Italy-Vintage-/111021857784

Its been authenticated, but I cant find the style name, original price, or really any info about it.

I LOVE patent, and this bag is the perfect size.  I would love any info about it, and am wondering why the patent bags seem to run less $$ than the regular Chanel bags.  I know that the plain leather is classic...but gosh I love patent....haha


----------



## MzPhuong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeiPaSeX1AA

3 min and 50 seconds into her video please ?


----------



## tutushopper

MzPhuong said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeiPaSeX1AA
> 
> 3 min and 50 seconds into her video please ?



Clutch with Chain (CWC).


----------



## maclicious

vanilje said:


> Hi maclicious, I recognize this pic from finn.no. The price is very low, please have the bag authenticated and make sure it is in the seller's possession if you are going to buy it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-boy-chanel-club-733047.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html



Yes, it's from finn.no!
I have emailed the seller and have not yet gotten any reply. I see that the price is very low, so will not buy it before I am ensured about it's authencitity. Many thanks for the reply and info!


----------



## tutushopper

maclicious said:


> Yes, it's from finn.no!
> I have emailed the seller and have not yet gotten any reply. I see that the price is very low, so will not buy it before I am ensured about it's authencitity. Many thanks for the reply and info!



If the price is too low then I think that's a big red flag there.  Add to that the fact that the seller didn't send any more photos and you have a huge red flag.


----------



## adrienned

Can someone please identify this clutch for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help me wiyh this one?

thanks!

http://www.ebay.it/itm/151066749060...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3631wt_1159


----------



## tutushopper

Cacciatrice said:


> can you help me wiyh this one?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/151066749060...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3631wt_1159



It's a timeless classic flap in pink jersey (not in the best condition with all of those holes); for authenticity, please post in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread.


----------



## solouloulou

Can anyone help with this? 
What is the year of this bag? 

Estimate price of this bag

http://www.malleries.com/item.php?sID=2791&iID=108442


----------



## tutushopper

solouloulou said:


> Can anyone help with this?
> What is the year of this bag?
> 
> Estimate price of this bag
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/item.php?sID=2791&iID=108442



2008-2009 for the production period.  The current price of a 226 reissue is $4900.  It was considerably less back in that time, but the bag appears to be in excellent condition, so expect to pay quite a bit more than the original buyer did.  As new bag prices increased, so did the price of pre-owned, whether used or not. Do keep in mind that Chanel can't refurbish metallic leather.  If you decide to buy this, do have it authenticated in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread.  For a small fee, Etinceler Authentications will not only authenticate but provide you with a price estimate.


----------



## veneti

hi, can anyone help with this backpack please? thanks so much!!


----------



## jjjoy

Any ideas on this? I had etinceler authenticate it for me (they were super fast and so nice!), and they tell me that it's from 2006. Any idea what it's called?



jjjoy said:


> *CHANEL Patent Quilted Flap Bag Black*
> 
> *Length:* 12"
> *Height:* 8"
> *Depth:* 3"
> *Drop:* 14"
> 
> 
> Any ideas when this bag came out and its official name?


----------



## Christiii

Really curious, is the patent cc logo bag (and similar styles) THAT hard to get info about?  I see several of them, with the non quilted cc logo.  I LOVE this style, very understated.  No one seems to be able to help me find out more of this bag...darn it!!


----------



## solouloulou

tutushopper said:


> 2008-2009 for the production period.  The current price of a 226 reissue is $4900.  It was considerably less back in that time, but the bag appears to be in excellent condition, so expect to pay quite a bit more than the original buyer did.  As new bag prices increased, so did the price of pre-owned, whether used or not. Do keep in mind that Chanel can't refurbish metallic leather.  If you decide to buy this, do have it authenticated in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread.  For a small fee, Etinceler Authentications will not only authenticate but provide you with a price estimate.


Thanks! That's was some helpful information.
I really don't know if I want to pay so much for that year of production. 
And metallic ..... I didn't know Chanel does not reburish metallic leather. May give it a miss then. 
I will search for a Matt or caviar leather


----------



## tutushopper

veneti said:


> hi, can anyone help with this backpack please? thanks so much!!



This looks similar to two backpacks recently posted in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread.  Perhaps those listings will have more info?  

Oh yes, I also saw the backpacks here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-vintage-backpack-824469.html


----------



## nobhill

Hello everyone I just bought this bag after having it authenticated here. I am sure this bag falls under Chanel double flap 2.55. but I was hoping if someone could help me locate a time period. 

I don't see a lot of jersey double flap bags w/ a non leather interior. 

any information about this bag will be gratefully appreciated
Thank you all !


----------



## Fashionism

Hi there, I am going to buy this beige jumbo as a everyday bag
As for there are different color in beige , can anyone help me find the exact color code ( or color name) of this bag as picture shows?
I want a bag in very light beige color without YELLOW tone, can anyone tell me is this bag shows the true color ? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fashionism

Here are the pictures


----------



## tammy thain

Love this thread


----------



## mf19

Hi what bag is this?  TIA!


----------



## bluekit

Fashionism said:


> Here are the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234019
> View attachment 2234020
> View attachment 2234021
> View attachment 2234022
> View attachment 2234023


 
This is the classic beige clair.  The pictures are pretty accurate of its true colors depending on the lighting.


----------



## bluekit

mf19 said:


> Hi what bag is this? TIA!


 
This is part of the clams pocket ligne.


----------



## Fashionism

bluekit said:


> This is the classic beige clair.  The pictures are pretty accurate of its true colors depending on the lighting.



Thanks a lot! U r awesome I am so excited about receiving this bag hug


----------



## Fashionism

Anyone know what's the name of this bag? Production year and other color available? Sizes?
Thx


----------



## fidfid

hello everybody!

Need some help identifying this chanel wallet please(:

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/happy-fid/library/Chanel?sort=3&page=1

have just started looking at chanel wallet today thus don't know anything about them.
Need all everyone's expertise(:

TIA!


----------



## JeniA

If anyone had any info on this bag it'd be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

nobhill said:


> Hello everyone I just bought this bag after having it authenticated here. I am sure this bag falls under Chanel double flap 2.55. but I was hoping if someone could help me locate a time period.
> 
> I don't see a lot of jersey double flap bags w/ a non leather interior.
> 
> any information about this bag will be gratefully appreciated
> Thank you all !



Your bag was originally sold in Japan. Based on the numbers inside: 5. 4. 25., I believe it may have been April 25, 1993.  I.S. would indicate which boutique, but I don't know which boutique in Japan is represented by I.S.  Hope that helps!


----------



## cocochael

I have seen this bag for a while. 

I just want to know what's the name of this bag and the season of this bag.

Thanks for all comment and advice


----------



## MadisonAveGirl

Can anyone help me identifying the name of this bag and the price? I think it's from 2012 collection but not sure... it's a big black patent shopper bag. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## tsb11

Hi! Can anyone tell me what the style and color of this Chanel bag is? It was purchased from Singapore this month. Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

tsb11 said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me what the style and color of this Chanel bag is? It was purchased from Singapore this month. Thank you!



It looks very much like the Coco Pleats collection, so perhaps it's the spring version of that?  The color is red, that I do know.  Wish I could be of more help, but my brain is fried.


----------



## bluekit

This was part of the In Business collection.


MadisonAveGirl said:


> Can anyone help me identifying the name of this bag and the price? I think it's from 2012 collection but not sure... it's a big black patent shopper bag. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## bluekit

this is part of the sevruga wallet collection. It's in a classic yen/bifold wallet style.


fidfid said:


> hello everybody!
> 
> Need some help identifying this chanel wallet please(:
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/user/happy-fid/library/Chanel?sort=3&page=1
> 
> have just started looking at chanel wallet today thus don't know anything about them.
> Need all everyone's expertise(:
> 
> TIA!


----------



## baglover30

maclicious said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a newbie when it comes to Chanel, so would be highly grateful if you could identify this bag for me. Season, leather type and price?
> Many thanks in advance!


I just got this bag in 2 weeks ago, It's 13 Medium Boy Chanel, calfskin Leather, the price is $3,800 with tax.  I love my Boy so much, it never go wrong with it ^=^


----------



## Saralle

May I know what is this model?


----------



## agneau1234

Hello, I am new to the Chanel forum, does anyone have information about this handbag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks very much


----------



## GAMOGIRL

This is from the Spring 2013 sale thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...mageuploadedbypurseforum1370658309.951502.jpg

Would love to know style/buying info!

Thanks!!


----------



## bluekit

Saralle said:


> May I know what is this model?


 
Retro chain is the collection name.


----------



## Christiii

okay, I have this bag and LOVE it...(not this particular one, mine looks brand new)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti...-/111021857784

 Its been authenticated, but I cant find the style name, original price, or really any info about it.

 I LOVE patent, and this bag is the perfect size.  I would love any info about it, and am wondering why the patent bags seem to run less $$ than the regular Chanel bags.  I know that the plain leather is classic...but gosh I love patent....haha


----------



## jia.wenjing

Hi~ Anyone knows about this gorgeous boy bag? I am so in love with it!!! Help me please~ Many thanks~


----------



## tutushopper

jia.wenjing said:


> Hi~ Anyone knows about this gorgeous boy bag? I am so in love with it!!! Help me please~ Many thanks~



It's from last season; don't know if the blue is still around, but someone posted a photo that showed a lilac one still available.  I think it was in the "authentic finds" thread on the shopping side of the Chanel board.


----------



## tutushopper

Saralle said:


> May I know what is this model?



It's part of the "stitch it" collection.


----------



## tutushopper

tsb11 said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me what the style and color of this Chanel bag is? It was purchased from Singapore this month. Thank you!





tutushopper said:


> It looks very much like the Coco Pleats collection, so perhaps it's the spring version of that?  The color is red, that I do know.  Wish I could be of more help, but my brain is fried.



I think it's actually part of the "Stitch It" collection (brain not so fried this time).  The color is still red.


----------



## footlocker

Which season it came ?  Is it 2008 Paris-London?  Or the current Paris-Edinburgh?  Thanks. This one is so nice.


----------



## luckyerdai123

please please please identify this for me: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300926586493#ht_4541wt_889

ebay item:  300926586493

name: JUMBO PYTHON SNAKESKIN 

really appreciate and I will be waiting on line, tks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naling

Posted this in another thread, too, but I'm desperate! Saw this Boy bag on Meg's instagram, but I can't find information about it anywhere, nor did any of the 3 Chanel boutiques know what I was describing. What season, where can I get it, what's the color called, is there a name for the specific quilting that makes it look like a chesterfield sofa? Please help!


----------



## patrice168

so cute


----------



## jia.wenjing

tutushopper said:


> It's from last season; don't know if the blue is still around, but someone posted a photo that showed a lilac one still available.  I think it was in the "authentic finds" thread on the shopping side of the Chanel board.



Thank u sooooo much&#65281;


----------



## tutushopper

jia.wenjing said:


> Thank u sooooo much&#65281;



You are so very welcome; I hope you find it!


----------



## tutushopper

naling said:


> Posted this in another thread, too, but I'm desperate! Saw this Boy bag on Meg's instagram, but I can't find information about it anywhere, nor did any of the 3 Chanel boutiques know what I was describing. What season, where can I get it, what's the color called, is there a name for the specific quilting that makes it look like a chesterfield sofa? Please help!
> 
> View attachment 2240391



This is the smaller version of the one pictured below in black.  Hopefully someone can chime in with the exact code for this.


----------



## tutushopper

naling said:


> Posted this in another thread, too, but I'm desperate! Saw this Boy bag on Meg's instagram, but I can't find information about it anywhere, nor did any of the 3 Chanel boutiques know what I was describing. What season, where can I get it, what's the color called, is there a name for the specific quilting that makes it look like a chesterfield sofa? Please help!
> 
> View attachment 2240391





HADASSA said:


> It is part of the Boy Celtic Collection for Pre-fall. Code for the medium size is A67755 with dimensions 14 X 25 X 8. It is Chesterfield quilting.


I see Hadassa answered this in another thread, so thought I'd post it here for those who wish to know.


----------



## swaggerdonriz

Hi 

i have been left me a few handbags and amongst them is a chanel bag by my aunt who was a avid handbag collector (i think that's where i got it from).

I remember drooling over the bag and my aunty telling me it is a limited edition bag but i dont much about it. 
So i was hoping if you lovely ladies would help me please with the name and when it came out and the value of the bag please?

I have attached pictures below if additional images are required i will be happy to post some more 

i haven't posted on here much still trying to get the hang of it lol xxx


----------



## nobhill

Chi town Chanel said:


> Your bag was originally sold in Japan. Based on the numbers inside: 5. 4. 25., I believe it may have been April 25, 1993.  I.S. would indicate which boutique, but I don't know which boutique in Japan is represented by I.S.  Hope that helps!



Thank you so much to this information, you have help me out a lot. I like to be informed on my purchases. Thank you again !


----------



## Tweetybirdy79

Hello,
Can someone help? Im looking for the name and style number of this flap wristlet. Is it still available in boutiques? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Joycece

I went to a consignment store today and see a blue smooth not so shiny leather flap bag from chanel. It has leather chain and cc interlock just like the classic.  For sure it is not a classic as it looks like a little shorter and not a east west as well. 

The SA said it is from 2013 but she doesn't know the name. I try to google it but nothing found. The color is almost the same like this pic and the diamond is smaller than classic and more 3D.


----------



## fidfid

bluekit said:


> this is part of the sevruga wallet collection. It's in a classic yen/bifold wallet style.



Thanks for helping(:
Much appreciated!


----------



## Obsessionofbags

Hi dose anyone have this bag or knows what it is called thank you xxx


----------



## fr2nc1z

Any idea what the serial number is?  That can help narrow down the year it was made.


----------



## Obsessionofbags

I don't but I think it's ltd edt 2008


----------



## tutushopper

Joycece said:


> I went to a consignment store today and see a blue smooth not so shiny leather flap bag from chanel. It has leather chain and cc interlock just like the classic.  For sure it is not a classic as it looks like a little shorter and not a east west as well.
> 
> The SA said it is from 2013 but she doesn't know the name. I try to google it but nothing found. The color is almost the same like this pic and the diamond is smaller than classic and more 3D.
> View attachment 2242639



Do you have a photo of the actual bag at the consignment store?


----------



## Joycece

tutushopper said:


> Do you have a photo of the actual bag at the consignment store?



Hmmm sorry no, they don't allow


----------



## luey1960

Does anyone know the name of this vintage CHANEL bag. Purchased from thrift store would like to know if it is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

luey1960 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this vintage CHANEL bag. Purchased from thrift store would like to know if it is authentic. Thanks!



You can pay $5 to $7 to an online authentication service such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U and find out if it's authentic and the value; from your photos posted it's hard to tell, but I'm not overly optimistic.  Best is to let the experts make the call.


----------



## wendybaby

hi every one need your help to identify this chanel tote, thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Cavi...nVMJBm3m8qgBa3GngDzYY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tinsleystyle

**UPDATE: Never mind, I found it out: clutch with chain


----------



## Saralle

Anyone know the model of this bag??


----------



## jscoot

Can anyone tell me the style of my black purse, want to sell it on ebay but not being a chanel girl, i don't know the "proper name" of it.  I have some wallets and cosmetic bags and an Eiffel tower purse..just don't know if this is a tote, clutch,purse etc...thanks!

picasaweb.google.com/115738170483059871728/Chanel?authkey=Gv1sRgCNz94dzJnfzM_wE#5654601992899742786

https://picasaweb.google.com/115738...key=Gv1sRgCNz94dzJnfzM_wE#5654601191009173618

https://picasaweb.google.com/115738170483059871728/Chanel?authkey=Gv1sRgCNz94dzJnfzM_wE


----------



## Fosbury40

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


please could someone help: in the late 1980s my mother gave me a beautiful black satin Chanel evening bag which had 1950s style handles and a red leather interior. Someone stole it at a party and since then I've never been able to find anything like it. Can someone identify it? All guidance most apprieciated


----------



## Fosbury40

Fosbury40 said:


> please could someone help: in the late 1980s my mother gave me a beautiful black satin Chanel evening bag which had 1950s style handles and a red leather interior. Someone stole it at a party and since then I've never been able to find anything like it. Can someone identify it? All guidance most apprieciated


Me again, victim of theft of beloved bag - sometimes I think I imagined it's beauty - the fact it did NOT have a chain, but little handles, the perfect size for evening and of course that red leather interior. Does anyone know of or remember or even have a bag matching this description?


----------



## eritrejo

Hi there!! Help me to identify this one and if is good please 

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-425476277-bolsa-chanel-en-buen-estado-_JM

I guess is early 90's  i've already seen this model in the reference guide but it was black


----------



## LolitaChanel

Majesticface71 said:


> I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag and size carried by Savannah Miller in this picture.
> 
> Thank you.


This is tote bag it comes in one size. I have not seen different sizes of this model at all.


----------



## dkbelle

hey guys, can you help me identify this Chanel bag? Do you know if it's still available to be purchased? thanks!


----------



## StylishFarmer

dkbelle said:


> hey guys, can you help me identify this Chanel bag? Do you know if it's still available to be purchased? thanks!



That's the chain around maxi.


----------



## dkbelle

thanks


----------



## Fosbury40

Fosbury40 said:


> Me again, victim of theft of beloved bag - sometimes I think I imagined it's beauty - the fact it did NOT have a chain, but little handles, the perfect size for evening and of course that red leather interior. Does anyone know of or remember or even have a bag matching this description?


I'm beginning to wonder if I dreamt the whole thing, but I remember the exquisite bag so clearly. Please can anyone else tell me if such a bag was made by Chanel, what it's called and what date it was made? Thanks in advance. Any info at all would help


----------



## Fosbury40

Fosbury40 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I dreamt the whole thing, but I remember the exquisite bag so clearly. Please can anyone else tell me if such a bag was made by Chanel, what it's called and what date it was made? Thanks in advance. Any info at all would help


It might have been the early nineties


----------



## Fosbury40

Fosbury40 said:


> It might have been the early nineties


is there anybody out there?


----------



## Fosbury40

Fosbury40 said:


> is there anybody out there?


After weeks of scouring the internet I have found this, which is quite close, but lacks the red leather interior of mine http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Vintage-CHANEL-Dark-Navy-Blue-Gold-CC-Turnlock-Satin-Small-Evening-Bag-Excellent-/00/s/MTExM1gxMDMz/z/rPAAAOxyKsZRwLa0/$T2eC16N,!zcE9s4g09trBRwL,z)NF!~~60_14.JPG


----------



## Fosbury40

Fosbury40 said:


> is there anybody out there?


Chanel bag.JPG


----------



## Zookzik

Can u pls help identify this bag? I have a feeling that its f..ke. Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

Fosbury40 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I dreamt the whole thing, but I remember the exquisite bag so clearly. Please can anyone else tell me if such a bag was made by Chanel, what it's called and what date it was made? Thanks in advance. Any info at all would help



Was it a Kelly bag?


----------



## katsparrow

Hi everyone, first time poster here!  I've been wanting to buy myself something nice for my birthday and almost settled on a WOC but then I saw this bag on Pinterest - http://pinterest.com/pin/355221489329463506/

Have tried backreading on the forum but I'm not sure if I went far enough!  Can anyone help identifying the bag?


----------



## tutushopper

katsparrow said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster here!  I've been wanting to buy myself something nice for my birthday and almost settled on a WOC but then I saw this bag on Pinterest - http://pinterest.com/pin/355221489329463506/
> 
> Have tried backreading on the forum but I'm not sure if I went far enough!  Can anyone help identifying the bag?



It looks to me like the Soft Elegance only in tote form.


----------



## chanelforever73

Hi All,

Before I request more photos to have this item authenticated, I want to see if this is a legitimate style.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f26ddff6e

I did a quick google image search and didn't see any large Chanel flaps with the same structure.

Not sure of the bag's year, perhaps it is an older style?

Does anyone know the style of this bag (if it is actually authentic and not a fake)?  

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Applepies

Can someone help me on identifying this bag?
Thanks


----------



## youngcolored

Can anyone give me a price quote on this?


http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-clu...skin-adorned-with-interlaced-chains-1,1,13,42


----------



## bluekit

Applepies said:


> Can someone help me on identifying this bag?
> Thanks



sea hit collection.


----------



## Fosbury40

tutushopper said:


> Was it a Kelly bag?


It was a black satin evening bag with top handles, no chain. I found something quite similar on eBay described as a navy blue CC turn lock satin evening bag. The seller says the serial number starts with a 5, dating it to the late nineties, not early nineties, as I'd thought


----------



## Fosbury40

tutushopper said:


> Was it a Kelly bag?


Here is a link to one very similar http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CHA...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c95bb5da


----------



## Fosbury40

Fosbury40 said:


> Here is a link to one very similar http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CHA...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c95bb5da


I've narrowed it down to between 1997 and 1999


----------



## Obsessionofbags

Obsessionofbags said:


> Hi dose anyone have this bag or knows what it is called thank you xxx



Anyone xxx
Please do you know name of this bag xxxx


----------



## Joycece

I finally found a pic of the bag that I was eyeing for. anyone knows the name and current price?


----------



## J Bella

Saw this 1 before but don't recall the name. TIA


----------



## hester1122

Hi!!! Can anyone help me authenticate this Chanel bag. I just bought it last week on eBay, and I'm not sure if it is authentic.  Please help!!!


Here is the link of the bag. Many thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...BuCHL7FmIFZ8Uq9aCaxzY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## KCWS

Hello!

I am new here and new to purses in general. Ivolunteer for a non-profit thrift store and we recently got some Chanel purses in, most all them with ID cards and they look and feel old and authentic. since we are non-profit we can't pay for authentication however we would like to know what we have just by posting photos. I hope you guys can help a bit 

if this breaks any rules please let me know. again thank you guys 

- Robin


----------



## baglover30

Joycece said:


> I finally found a pic of the bag that I was eyeing for. anyone knows the name and current price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249028


 

This is *Chanel Bubble Flap bag* ,  the Fall/Winter 2012 Chanel collection. It is between $2,900 (Small) $3,200 (Large)


----------



## Fosbury40

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


I 

I am trying to identify a bag similar to this one, pictured. It was black satin, with red leather interior. Any clue as to where I might track down such an exquisite little bag/purse?


----------



## Hope01

Does anyone know what season and year this bag is from and if so what the code is and price was? Thank you!


----------



## Maria esguera

Hi ladies.. Im new here and would like to ask what model of my chanel bag is..but i dont know how to post the picture..please help. Thanks!


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> hi, can anyone help with this backpack please? thanks so much!!



i was wondering if anyone could tell which size this backpack is, it's not the mini, is it?


----------



## tutushopper

KCWS said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new here and new to purses in general. Ivolunteer for a non-profit thrift store and we recently got some Chanel purses in, most all them with ID cards and they look and feel old and authentic. since we are non-profit we can't pay for authentication however we would like to know what we have just by posting photos. I hope you guys can help a bit
> 
> if this breaks any rules please let me know. again thank you guys
> 
> - Robin



There is no way to authenticate these from the photos posted.  Please look at the "authenticate this Chanel" thread and post there using the photo and posting guidelines in the first two posts:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html


----------



## Maria esguera

Hi everyone..first time here. Just want to ask if anybody knows the name of this chanel bag..thanks!!


----------



## Maria esguera

Maria esguera said:


> Hi everyone..first time here. Just want to ask if anybody knows the name of this chanel bag..thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252681



Or maybe the model or if this bag does really exist in chanel..any answer will be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Haylee

Can anyone id this style of bag?


----------



## Fosbury40

What is the name of this bag and when did Chanel make it?


----------



## yuki0220

Hi, please do help me to verify for this bag, this is PTT n who can tell me how much for this ?


----------



## nekkid

can someone help identify the size of this flap please. thank you!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Tia!!


----------



## ladyleah

yuki0220 said:


> Hi, please do help me to verify for this bag, this is PTT n who can tell me how much for this ?


HI Yuki, that is the Chain Me Tote.  I believe Retail is about $2650


----------



## ladyleah

Maria esguera said:


> Hi everyone..first time here. Just want to ask if anybody knows the name of this chanel bag..thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252681


Hi Maria, That is the Chanel Icons Flap Bag.


----------



## ladyleah

J Bella said:


> Saw this 1 before but don't recall the name. TIA
> View attachment 2249230


Hi there, this is the Chanel Hidden Chain Collection - hope that helps!


----------



## ladyleah

Zookzik said:


> Can u pls help identify this bag? I have a feeling that its f..ke. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247268


This style is the the Chanel LAX Tote!


----------



## Zookzik

ladyleah said:


> This style is the the Chanel LAX Tote!



Thank you


----------



## Zookzik

Pls help me with one more bag below. Thank you so much!


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

Hoping for some help identifying this bag for my friend. She calls it calf skin double strap tote, but there must be another name for it? LOL


----------



## tutushopper

nekkid said:


> can someone help identify the size of this flap please. thank you!



Hi, it's the M/L.


----------



## bluekit

It's part of the Be CC Collection.




MyFirstRealBag said:


> Hoping for some help identifying this bag for my friend. She calls it calf skin double strap tote, but there must be another name for it? LOL
> View attachment 2254101


----------



## katsparrow

tutushopper said:


> It looks to me like the Soft Elegance only in tote form.



Thanks!


----------



## nekkid

Thank you tutushopper!


----------



## tutushopper

katsparrow said:


> Thanks!





nekkid said:


> Thank you tutushopper!



You are very welcome.


----------



## trozelligoj

xxxx I have a bag that I no longer have the original box or paperwork for and am stumped as to what this bag is. It was purchased about 7 years ago and retailed for approx. 3600 usd.... It was purchased from neiman marcus... xxx. If anyone could help me please with any info about the bag I would greatly appreciate it. Im not sure if im allowed to post this here but it does say that this is where you go to get help identifying a bag. If im in the wrong for posting here please let me know.


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

bluekit said:


> It's part of the Be CC Collection.



Thanks, Bluekit


----------



## Fosbury40

I am trying to locate a bag similar to this one, but which has a red leather interior. Can anyone tell me the name of the bag and when Chanel made them and any other info that would help me to try and track one down. Thank you very much.


----------



## bluekit

MyFirstRealBag said:


> Thanks, Bluekit


 
You're so welcome!


----------



## D3183

Does anybody know what bag this is? TIA!!


----------



## lshcat

I like this one on Leann... what is this called? Thanks!  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-445.html#post24974539


----------



## sem1811

Hi all! I saw this purse in a magazine, but it didn't mention the name of the bag.  Does anyone know the name, model #, year, etc? It should be a recent collection.   

Thank you!


----------



## ElleKelly

Can someone please help me see if this PTT is authentic or not. Maybe someone have a clue how old it might be? Vintage maybe? The seller is asking 870euro for it, which I think is a great price, in the description she also says it's in very good condition. What do you all think?


----------



## bluekit

this was the chic quilt collection from a year to a year and a half ago.


sem1811 said:


> Hi all! I saw this purse in a magazine, but it didn't mention the name of the bag.  Does anyone know the name, model #, year, etc? It should be a recent collection.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## jaysydma

Anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## jube0506

Hi,

I'm new to Chanel.  I just got this Chanel bag.  It's old for sure, but in great condition.  It's really flat right now as it was taken out of storage.  It was in there for at least 10 years!!!  Please help me identify this bag.  I couldn't find any info on it.


----------



## jube0506

Some more...


----------



## jube0506




----------



## sem1811

Thank you Bluekit!  Just did a search online for the chic quilt, don't really like the iridescent style after a closer look. . 



bluekit said:


> this was the chic quilt collection from a year to a year and a half ago.


----------



## Nico_79

Based on the serial number it means the bag should have been produced between 1994-1996. Not sure of the style name, sorry.


----------



## anasa

No idea about the style or name of this bag, but wow! It looks beautiful, especially considering how old it is.


----------



## bluekit

sem1811 said:


> Thank you Bluekit! Just did a search online for the chic quilt, don't really like the iridescent style after a closer look. .


 
you are welcome! there are maintenance issues that relate to this material so it's great that you are doing your research here first.


----------



## SLassen

Hi guys! 
I've purchased a vintage chanel bag, but I'm not sure if it's authentic. There is a clear gold CHANEL stamp and MADE IN FRANCE on the other side. Below MADE IN FRANCE there is a 4 digit serial number (also in gold). I've looked at some authentication websites but I have not come across a serial number with less than 7 digits. Also, the furthest the serial numbers date back on these sites are the 80's, and I'm wondering whether the "missing" numbers could simply be because my purse dates back further than the 1980's, or if it's an indication that my purse is not authentic?? When I purchased the purse, I was not given any information as to the "date of birth", so I don't know when it's from.

PLEASE help me

Thanks!


----------



## BuyerBB

Can you please identify this Chanel for me please.  Thanks!


----------



## misselise

Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jube0506

Thanks Nico and anasa!!


----------



## sinvancal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-AUTHEN...NWSx2padctMptwFmfUfno%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Have you seen a floral patent chanel bag before?  I found this on ebay, but have never seen another image/ad/link on this bag.  Or is this a fake?  Much thanks, as I am new to this design house.


----------



## tutushopper

BuyerBB said:


> Can you please identify this Chanel for me please.  Thanks!
> View attachment 2257024



This looks like the perfect edge seasonal flap.


----------



## anasa

I was reading some entertainment website and saw these pics of the Kardashians. Couldn't help but notice the cute Chanel bag! Does anyone know what it's called, and how much it is? (If it's still available.) Thanks!


----------



## pssof

Hi, can someone please help identify this bag?  I saw it at SAKS a week ago.  Note the external pocket in front.

Thanks!


----------



## pssof

Does anyone know what the name of this bag is?  I forgot to mention that it retails for $2700.

Thanks!


----------



## ljavu

pssof said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this bag is?  I forgot to mention that it retails for $2700.
> 
> Thanks!


French Riviera - I believe


----------



## BuyerBB

tutushopper said:


> This looks like the perfect edge seasonal flap.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## KCWS

tutushopper said:


> There is no way to authenticate these from the photos posted.  Please look at the "authenticate this Chanel" thread and post there using the photo and posting guidelines in the first two posts:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html


thank you so very much!


----------



## tutushopper

BuyerBB said:


> Thank you so much!!





KCWS said:


> thank you so very much!



You are quite welcome!


----------



## BuyerBB

Can someone please I identify this bag for me.  I had someone tell me that it was the Chanel Jersey Cube.  I want the proper and correct name for the bag.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Fosbury40

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


Hi Nat, I am trying to find a Chanel evening bag that was made in late 1997. The code of the bag is 5204494, can you help? Thanks in advance,
Louise


----------



## Fosbury40

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


This is my 16th post asking help to identify a black satin Chanel evening bag made in, I think, 1997. It had top handles (no chain) and a red leather interior. I haven't had one reply, please could you tell me where I'm going wrong? I did also post some photos of a similar bag from eBay.


----------



## pssof

ljavu said:


> French Riviera - I believe


 

Thank you so much!  I was looking everywhere!


----------



## labellavienna

Hi guys! I registered for this forum only because i want to know the name of this chanel: http://clutchblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Sharon-Osbourne-Chanel-Boy-Bag.jpg

Please i am looking everywhere! I found something similar but the flap is quilted...which i don't want.  I want it to be smooth like in the photo!


----------



## labellavienna

Oops...sorry here is the photo: 

clutchblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Sharon-Osbourne-Chanel-Boy-Bag.jpg


----------



## msalisjah

anasa said:


> I was reading some entertainment website and saw these pics of the Kardashians. Couldn't help but notice the cute Chanel bag! Does anyone know what it's called, and how much it is? (If it's still available.) Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257627
> View attachment 2257628



It's called the Portobello and its from the current Fall collection. I have the taupe with maroon handles and love it. I got it for 2190 in Paris


----------



## Purse4us

http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Black-Caviar-Silver-HW-2-55-Classic-Small-Double-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-/261240334690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd3232962
Please,can anybody help me authenticate this purse!


----------



## Purse4us

Is anyone know where can I post to authenticate for a Chanel bag?


----------



## Purse4us

I'm new to this, please help me!


----------



## Purse4us

Hi, everyone .. Please tell me where can I authenticate the Chanel bag?


----------



## miss21

Purse4us said:


> Hi, everyone .. Please tell me where can I authenticate the Chanel bag?


Hi to authenticate a chanel bag you should post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html
The first post on that page tells you instructions on what you need to post so that they may help.


----------



## miss21

Fosbury40 said:


> This is my 16th post asking help to identify a black satin Chanel evening bag made in, I think, 1997. It had top handles (no chain) and a red leather interior. I haven't had one reply, please could you tell me where I'm going wrong? I did also post some photos of a similar bag from eBay.


Hi,
I'm not sure if this is any help but I'm guessing it may be possible that your bag has no specific name because it is vintage  ,that can be my best guess as to why you probably haven't gotten a response.  You can try looking for some chanel vintage bags sold on mallaries as well as other sites posted on the forums, I would say that's your best bet at finding that bag again. Good luck


----------



## miss21

labellavienna said:


> Hi guys! I registered for this forum only because i want to know the name of this chanel: http://clutchblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Sharon-Osbourne-Chanel-Boy-Bag.jpg
> 
> Please i am looking everywhere! I found something similar but the flap is quilted...which i don't want.  I want it to be smooth like in the photo!


I believe this is called the chateau boy.


----------



## anasa

msalisjah said:


> It's called the Portobello and its from the current Fall collection. I have the taupe with maroon handles and love it. I got it for 2190 in Paris



Oh great, thanks! I'll do a search on the forum right now.


----------



## msgee19

Hi ladies,

Could you help identify this bag? 

http://hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=2513

I think it's one of the accordions, but I don't know which ...

TIA!


----------



## tinyturtle

hello,  i have recently purchased this chanel jumbo caviar, and am trying to identify which red it is.  i think it is the 9C red, the serial number is 12918590.  please help.  thank you!  

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Caviar-Jumbo-Single-Flap-Red-39827#


----------



## graham

Can anyone ID this please? I know it's new but I can't seem to find its name...

Thanks,


----------



## bluekit

this was a flap from the Paris Shanghai collection.  


graham said:


> Can anyone ID this please? I know it's new but I can't seem to find its name...
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Fashionism

Could anyone help me identify this bag!


----------



## dorres

Can you please provide more info about this bag? TIA!


----------



## bluekit

part of the Boy Chanel collection.


Fashionism said:


> Could anyone help me identify this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261112


----------



## bluekit

This is the Misia bag. I believe the price is $3900.


dorres said:


> Can you please provide more info about this bag? TIA!


----------



## MajinBu




----------



## fitr

er never saw this


----------



## MajinBu

Me too. Hahaha! I've never seen this style. Hmmmm...


----------



## graham

bluekit said:


> this was a flap from the paris shanghai collection.



ty


----------



## hikarupanda

I don't know the name but I think the bag is from around 2003/2004.


----------



## hikarupanda

I remember it also came in like a teal color.


----------



## addisonshopper

Ifs the surpique ligne ( think I'm saying it right ). I had the two handle bucket tote in black. I sold it and I regret it every day since the.  Should've kept it. It was around 2004/2005


----------



## dorres

bluekit said:


> This is the Misia bag. I believe the price is $3900.



Thank you!


----------



## yeeuns

Can someone help me identify this bag? And does anyone know where I can find one in the color? Thank you!


----------



## melanierez

I just received this bag from Portero Luxury (this is the ebay listing), and is this a Rock and Chain hobo? Also, did this bag come in leather as described or is it vinyl?  I don't know how I would tell the difference, and I want to make sure that this is leather.

Thanks for your help!


www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-B...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bd7d9eb2


----------



## Purse4us

Anybody know the price, style  for this bag?


----------



## Purse4us

Anybody know the price and style for this bag?


----------



## cswanber

Could someone please identify this bag for me?
Thank-you


----------



## bagsforme

Can anyone tell me if these booties are still available?
If they've gone on sale or the name of them?
http://www.yournextshoes.com/2013/06/emma-roberts-chanel/


----------



## bluekit

graham said:


> ty


 
welcome!


----------



## bluekit

dorres said:


> Thank you!


 
you're welcome! I love the misia collection!


----------



## bluekit

CC Crave flap.  


cswanber said:


> Could someone please identify this bag for me?
> Thank-you


----------



## bluekit

bagsforme said:


> Can anyone tell me if these booties are still available?
> If they've gone on sale or the name of them?
> http://www.yournextshoes.com/2013/06/emma-roberts-chanel/


 Not sure regarding availability, but yes, they were put on sale in the U.S. (at least).


----------



## bluekit

Purse4us said:


> Anybody know the price and style for this bag?


 Can't see any of your pics Purse4us.


----------



## Jodith

Does anyone know if this is a current bag, and if so, what the name is?  http://www.harpersbazaar.com/_mobile/fashion/fashion-articles/resort-street-style-2014-21


----------



## ladyleah

Jodith said:


> Does anyone know if this is a current bag, and if so, what the name is?  http://www.harpersbazaar.com/_mobile/fashion/fashion-articles/resort-street-style-2014-21



Hi there, that is the Chanel Cerf Executive


----------



## BuyerBB

Hey can somebody please help me identify this bag. I already posted this a few days ago and I still haven't had any lucky finding the name.


----------



## fiszka

Can you tell me if this Chanel bag is fake or real?

http://allegro.pl/chanel-torebka-naramie-kopertowka-chanelka-vintage-i3393600216.html

img10.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/33/93/60/02/3393600216_4

img10.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/33/93/60/02/3393600216


----------



## cswanber

bluekit said:


> CC Crave flap.


Thank-you so much


----------



## Jodith

Thank you ladyleah!


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## GlitzGirl00

Hi, I need help identifying this Chanel flap.  What is it called?  I've never seen this style before and I can't seem to find it anywhere on the internet.  Thanks in advance.  Attached are 3 photos.

http://www.imagebam.com/image/eab57e266264370

http://www.imagebam.com/image/889faf266264378

http://www.imagebam.com/image/ad506d266264387


----------



## bluekit

You are welcome!


cswanber said:


> Thank-you so much


----------



## bluekit

This is the coco rider. 


GlitzGirl00 said:


> Hi, I need help identifying this Chanel flap.  What is it called?  I've never seen this style before and I can't seem to find it anywhere on the internet.  Thanks in advance.  Attached are 3 photos.
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/eab57e266264370
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/889faf266264378
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/ad506d266264387


----------



## GlitzGirl00

bluekit said:


> This is the coco rider.


Fantastic! Thanks so much. Very helpful.


----------



## bluekit

GlitzGirl00 said:


> Fantastic! Thanks so much. Very helpful.


 
You're welcome!


----------



## Fashionism

Could anyone help me identify this boy?


----------



## Fashionism

And about this boy, I already see in black and white. Anyone knows is there other color available?


----------



## bluekit

Fashionism said:


> And about this boy, I already see in black and white. Anyone knows is there other color available?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264288
> View attachment 2264289


 
Those were the only colors it came in.


----------



## Butter2013

Hello Everyone! Can anyone identify the Chanel bag in this picture. I haven't been able to find any Chanel bags with a similar handle. Thanks in advance!


----------



## omgamylee

Help!


----------



## bluekit

This is part of the chic quilt collection!


omgamylee said:


> Help!


----------



## hellokitties

Can I know is this boy still available anywhere?


----------



## handbags_addict

Hi. This is my first post! Can anyone help me identify this Chanel? Wanted to start asking about it at the stores here in the Uk but don't know how to refer to it! Saw someone carrying this in black on the street today and I just fell in love! TYIA!


----------



## omgamylee

bluekit said:


> This is part of the chic quilt collection!


Thanks! I was having a hard time finding it online and it was in a resale boutique here! It's mine now!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Can somebody help me identify this bag please????

Thank you for your help....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Can somebody also help me identify this bag as well????

Thank you so much for your help on this....


----------



## bluekit

omgamylee said:


> Thanks! I was having a hard time finding it online and it was in a resale boutique here! It's mine now!!!


 
You're welcome and congratulations on your newest purchase!


----------



## bluekit

JustAgUrL said:


> Can somebody help me identify this bag please????
> 
> Thank you for your help....


 

chic quilt flap.


----------



## Butter2013

Still hoping to have some assistance with post #7129. I believe this was apart of the 2008-2009 collection but I can't seem to find a name or additional pictures. Please help!


----------



## yeeuns

yeeuns said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? And does anyone know where I can find one in the color? Thank you!



I'm still trying to know what this bag is called and where I can find it. Can someone help?


----------



## yeeuns

yeeuns said:


> I'm still trying to know what this bag is called and where I can find it. Can someone help?



Here's the picture!


----------



## hellokitties

Hi can anyone tell me what is the model of this boy and where can I find it?


----------



## michellelimmy9

Hi all this is a vintage Chanel bought in around 2004, and I would love to know the exact name/type/model. Please???? Thank you so much! Here's the photos..


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi all, saw this bag in the Authentic Chanel Find thread. Can someone tell me:

Which season this bag is from?
Name?
Price of the bag?
Dimensions?
Calfskin or Lambskin?
Does it come in other colors?

TIA!


----------



## dorres

hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 2266924
> 
> 
> Hi all, saw this bag in the Authentic Chanel Find thread. Can someone tell me:
> 
> Which season this bag is from?
> Name?
> Price of the bag?
> Dimensions?
> Calfskin or Lambskin?
> Does it come in other colors?
> 
> TIA!



Misia Flap Tote. This was I think 12P for $3,800. It's similar size to a jumbo in lambskin. It's available in blue, black, white from what I've seen.


----------



## Fashionism

hellokitties said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what is the model of this boy and where can I find it?



It's Chateau Boy, basically sold out everywhere. Some private sellers probably want to trade it at a higher price. Good luck


----------



## Ninacat68

Can some help me id this Chanel bag? I have no idea...

 Name? wristlet, evening bag, pochettle??
 Calfskin / Lambskin/Canvas?
 Colors?
 Year?
Price?

Thanks,


----------



## Nat

yeeuns said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? And does anyone know where I can find one in the color? Thank you!





yeeuns said:


> I'm still trying to know what this bag is called and where I can find it. Can someone help?


Hi, this is a vintage tote and it hasn't got a name. Chanel only started to name their bags around the mid 2000's. These totes regularly pop up on eBay and in consignment stores.


----------



## yeeuns

I for some reason can't quote you Nat but thank you! I'll be on the lookout!


----------



## Nat

yeeuns said:


> I for some reason can't quote you Nat but thank you! I'll be on the lookout!


You're welcome. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## JamieN

Are these REAL CHANEL? HELP PLEASE/

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Vi...2?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item232d5e8fd2&_uhb=1


----------



## CollectCouture

Can any of you girls help me identify this piece? I collect Vintage Couture and found this gorgeous Vintage 1990's Runway Piece. I was told it was never mass produced and its a GIANT bag. Seriously, it's a giant. It's the same size as the Giant XXL Reissue Bag (in Vinyl) that Chanel came out with a few years ago. Would any of you girls have an idea on the value of something like this? It's made of gorgeous Lambskin Leather and has all the exact same details as your Jumbo Flap Bag, only this one is SUPERSIZED. Lol. Any info any of you could provide would be so graciously appreciated!! I've put the bag next to my classic jumbo flap bag to give you an idea of how big it is. It's even bigger than my birkin 30 and 40. Any idea of value? I can't imagine it was cheap. The bag is pure quality at its finest. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## cuselover

Could someone help me identify this bag and if I were to buy it today like new condition and what is a reasonable price. Any mod pic of it cross body or could you even do cross body 

Thanks


----------



## Aishano7

Anyone know what this style is called and whether it comes in any other colours?


----------



## chanelobsessed1

upload.ee/files/3470390/_T2eC16hHJGUFFh0Ll_kuBR6bbWCP0g__60_57.JPG.html

upload.ee/files/3470393/_T2eC16F__ykE9s7twBmHBR6b_pyH9w__60_57.JPG.html

PLEASE PLEASE  help authenticate this chanel jacket ?


----------



## chanelobsessed1

upload.ee/image/3470393/_T2eC16F__ykE9s7twBmHBR6b_pyH9w__60_57.JPG


authenticate pleasee


----------



## zc011017

What is the name of this clutch?
can anyone help me identify it?


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, this us not an authenticity thread - note the title 

This is the thread you're looking for 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html


----------



## Jenny130

Hello ladies!!
I am new to this forum  Nice to meet you all here!

I just wondered if anyone will be very kind and point me to the right direction to this beautiful mini!!!! 
what is the official colour of this ? is it from 2013 by any chance ?? 
Your help will be very much appreciated!! thanks 
Jenny


----------



## tutushopper

Aishano7 said:


> View attachment 2271118
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this style is called and whether it comes in any other colours?



This is the CC diamond quilt and yes, it comes in other colors (I've seen a tanish color and a burgundy in addition to the black).  It's a lovely bag and comes in at least 2 sizes.


----------



## Bagzilla

Hi ladies, would you please help identify the name of this bag and what collection it is from? Recently purchased from Paris boutique, i've tried looking on the Chanel site but no luck.

Thank you


----------



## calvinandhobbes

on behalf of my mom, what is this bag? (any little information is appreciated)


----------



## anasa

Bagzilla said:


> Hi ladies, would you please help identify the name of this bag and what collection it is from? Recently purchased from Paris boutique, i've tried looking on the Chanel site but no luck.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2272316
> 
> View attachment 2272317



If I'm not mistaken, it's the Portobello bag. If you search this thread, someone identified it for me recently.


----------



## Aishano7

tutushopper said:


> This is the CC diamond quilt and yes, it comes in other colors (I've seen a tanish color and a burgundy in addition to the black).  It's a lovely bag and comes in at least 2 sizes.


Thank you so much Tutushopper! The more I look at the picture the deeper in love I fall. I think the detail will show really nicely in a beige. Let the search begin!!


----------



## Bagzilla

anasa said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it's the Portobello bag. If you search this thread, someone identified it for me recently.



Ahh yes! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ninacat68

Ninacat68 said:


> Can some help me id this Chanel bag? I have no idea...
> 
> Name? wristlet, evening bag, pochettle??
> Calfskin / Lambskin/Canvas?
> Colors?
> Year?
> Price?
> 
> Thanks,



----------------
Wonder why nobody help me with this bag??? My post gets bump??? or I am in a wrong place???


----------



## grapeloh

Hello 

Please help to authenticate this Chanel Boy Flap  in Caviar Leather Black Medium and its 2013 Collection. The serial no is 15944875.

Thank you


----------



## Atlantida_13

Hello!

This is my début at a Chanel thread! 

Can you be so kind and identify this bag? I believe it is vintage; do you by any chance know from which collection? Many thanks!


----------



## jencav2001

Hello,

My aunt gave me this Chanel bag several years ago.  However, she misplaced the authenticity card and box, but told me that she purchased it at Neiman Marcus.  Can anyone ID this bag for me (year, collection)?  I posted several pics b/c I've never seen another one like it.  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## pursesformaude

Hi, found this pre-owned beauty but can't find any other images of similar bags on ebay or the internet. I'd greatly appreciate any help in getting its official name/year/type of leather.

Here's the bag's description-
                             Black  quilted treated leather 'Petit Shopper' shoulder bag with silver-tone  hardware, chain and leather strap and turn lock closure at front.   Interior features pocket with zip closure.  Includes original box and  dust bag, serial number reads 10257968.                                  



Shoulder Strap 8", Height 7", Width 11.5", Depth 3.25"                         

I didn't post this on the autho thread because I'm pretty confident it's authentic.

Thanks!!


----------



## Aishano7

Hey ladies saw Millie Mackintosh (from Made in Chelsea) holding this. Looks kinda like a GST but more rectangular. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## prettycitygirl

I'm so confused with the classic flap, reissue, 2.55 names!

What do you call this bag?  It is a classic 2.55 double flap?  The chain throws me off since the lock is not the mademoiselle lock.  I've got a lot to learn


----------



## Neetuoz

I'm new to purse forum & i'm in love with Chanel bags. Already have one M/L 2.55 double Flap in SWH. 
Today I've purchased a gorgeous bag in Mint greed color from Brandoff. Haven't seen many pictures of this bag floating on the Internet. Can someone please identify & Authenticate this bag. Thanks


----------



## Neetuoz

Another picture of the bag


----------



## Neetuoz

It's mini green caviar bag
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=330919118490


----------



## ninalena

I am in love with a WOC - or is it a Mini? 

And that doesn´t seem to be leather, am I right? 

Please help me identify this Chanel!


----------



## sophiac

Hi all, would appreciate if anyone can help identify this bag. I don't have pictures, spotted it thrice recently so I think its a fairly new design. 

Its rectangular shape, with 2 sections. The front section has a double c  flap and the back appears to be a zipped round compartment. 

All 3 times I saw it was in a light blue / green shade with silver hw. One time I saw it worn cross body, another time  under the arms with double looped chain, 3rd time single looped chain.

Size of the bag is bigger than a woc...looks about the size of a classic medium lambskin. The leather is definitely softer and slouchy.


Any ideas?


----------



## Pao9

dkbelle said:


> hey guys, can you help me identify this Chanel bag? Do you know if it's still available to be purchased? thanks!



I don't know but it's lovely and I love her Chanel sneakers!


----------



## Pao9

Aishano7 said:


> Hey ladies saw Millie Mackintosh (from Made in Chelsea) holding this. Looks kinda like a GST but more rectangular. Anyone know what it is?
> 
> View attachment 2276192



Looks like the lady pearly tote!


----------



## yaya605

never seen this in the store. fab bag.


----------



## freestyle555

hi i was wondering if someone can please help me identify this bag all i know is that it is vintage.


----------



## prettycitygirl

Neetuoz said:


> It's mini green caviar bag
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=330919118490


That's a very cute bag!  Congrats!


----------



## ChanelAddict143

Hi everyone!

I was looking up Chanel brooches online and came across these photos. I was wondering if anyone has any details on them. What collection? How much?


----------



## Jodith

I don't know what they are, but they are both stunning!  Hopefully someone can identify.


----------



## chiori

Does anyone recognize this bag? I've never seen anything like it! It's a patent-like leather with the distressed coloring being deliberate, not due to wear. It has a silver lining on the inside. Thank you!


----------



## ncch

Hi!

 I saw a lady with a jumbo a few days ago in a gorgeous blue grey!  Does anyone know what color this is?  I was looking through the color reference library and it looked close to bleu fonce but not quite.  Does anyone know what other color it might have been?  Also, was this color made a while back?  I would love a Chanel in this color!

Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

Can someone ID this Chanel petit shopper for me please and around what retail is/was?  Thx much!


----------



## anasa

chiori said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag? I've never seen anything like it! It's a patent-like leather with the distressed coloring being deliberate, not due to wear. It has a silver lining on the inside. Thank you!



I don't know if this is the official name, but I saw it on eBay and this is what they were calling it: "CHANEL MELROSE JUMBO DEGRADE BLACK OMBRE PATENT LEATHER FLAP BAG HANDBAG".
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261229852941

Hope this helps!


----------



## Aishano7

freestyle555 said:


> hi i was wondering if someone can please help me identify this bag all i know is that it is vintage.



Ah this is similar to a style I posted in here but the version I was look ones for us quilted. May I ask where you came across this picture?


----------



## chiori

anasa said:


> I don't know if this is the official name, but I saw it on eBay and this is what they were calling it: "CHANEL MELROSE JUMBO DEGRADE BLACK OMBRE PATENT LEATHER FLAP BAG HANDBAG".
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261229852941
> 
> Hope this helps!


That definitely helps! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## shopboston

Does anyone remember the name of this bag from Cruise 2013? Would love to try to track it town! TIA!


----------



## Little Mermaid

Hi everybody, could anyone tell me if this Chanel is real. It is from year 2005. The owner wants to sell for 6500 kr. Thanks


----------



## hanana

You should post this on the Authenticate This thread.  Good luck!



Little Mermaid said:


> Hi everybody, could anyone tell me if this Chanel is real. It is from year 2005. The owner wants to sell for 6500 kr. Thanks


----------



## ashin121

shopboston said:


> Does anyone remember the name of this bag from Cruise 2013? Would love to try to track it town! TIA!



Hi! IT's called the CC Crown tote.


----------



## staceyathena

i have this 90s chanel lipstick bag. My mother said she bought it in the early 90s. All i know is that the certificate # inside the bag says 1979255 and here are some pictures. Can you please Identify this bag for me??


----------



## staceyathena

heres a few more pictures. Please identify. Thank you so much!


----------



## Little Mermaid

hanana said:


> You should post this on the Authenticate This thread.  Good luck!


 
Ok, thanks


----------



## dinedine

Hi,

It maybe is a kindergarten question here but is this model called 2.55 classic? It is just that most of this classic I saw (on eBay anyway) is with leather lining and double flap. This one us from 2010 so maybe it is how it should be now? TIA


----------



## Nat

dinedine said:


> Hi,
> 
> It maybe is a kindergarten question here but is this model called 2.55 classic? It is just that most of this classic I saw (on eBay anyway) is with leather lining and double flap. This one us from 2010 so maybe it is how it should be now? TIA
> 
> View attachment 2281085
> View attachment 2281086
> View attachment 2281087
> View attachment 2281088
> View attachment 2281089


Hi dinedine, the one in the pictures is a fake flap, I'm afraid. But that style is called a classic flap. More information about classic flaps and 2.55/reissues can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html


----------



## dinedine

Nat said:


> Hi dinedine, the one in the pictures is a fake flap, I'm afraid. But that style is called a classic flap. More information about classic flaps and 2.55/reissues can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html



Omg! The picture is from someone that I don't believe own a fake bag....


----------



## dinedine

Nat said:


> Hi dinedine, the one in the pictures is a fake flap, I'm afraid. But that style is called a classic flap. More information about classic flaps and 2.55/reissues can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html



Hi Nat, would you mind write back to me in private message and tell me what details shown it is fake? The owner of it is very surprised about this news. 

Many thanks


----------



## catmomo

does anyone know what size this classic flap is? it looks like the small, but i'm not too sure.
carried by alex from hrh collection - there are more pics on her blog: http://www.hrhcollection.net/


----------



## Nat

dinedine said:


> Omg! The picture is from someone that I don't believe own a fake bag....


Hi again, dinedine. I now see I got the name of that website mixed up with another website which only sells fakes. Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## dinedine

Ok


----------



## tutushopper

Nat said:


> Hi again, dinedine. I now see I got the name of that website mixed up with another website which only sells fakes. Sorry about the confusion!



Aw it's okay, Nat.  Everyone can make a mistake.


----------



## SophieProust

Hi everyone!

I fell hard for this gorgeous burgundy Chanel flap I found yesterday in Neiman Marcus in Chicago. The SA told me it was the "vintage" whipstitch flap from fall 2013, and that it also comes in black.

He didn't write down the style number for me, so I tried to find it online. I think it's the same bag as this one from the Paris-Edimbourg Metiers D'Art collection: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-in-calfskin.13A.A66321Y2560096407.c.13A.html.

Both bags have the same whipstitch detail at the top.

Could any of you experts verify that it's the same bag? Also, could anyone tell me where I could find more photos of this bag in all its colors (including the burgundy)?

Thanks so much!


----------



## KellyCapone

This is a Chanel necklace, not a bag, but I'm desperate. I've been living for this for so long, can anyone tell me if it's real or not? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330882686176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## iluvbags88

Hi,

Can you please help me identify this Chanel non quilted handbag?

It has two sides. Both Front and back have openings. The back is exactly the same but has no Chanel logos.

I bought the bag in 2003 to 2004. 

Thanks


----------



## iluvbags88

Hi Ladies,

Oops I forgot.

I have another bag to be identified too.

It's a vintage Chanel lambskin.

Can you please tell me what year and what model? 


TIA


----------



## Scott.

Hi everyone

Could somebody please help me with identifying this bag.

Many thanks


----------



## qtpizoopaula

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


thank you- i will be doing this soon


----------



## qtpizoopaula

Scott. said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Could somebody please help me with identifying this bag.
> 
> Many thanks


whatever it is, it is unique. good luck


----------



## Meera7

Can anybody help me to identify this bag? Thanks a lot.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Bl...681?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43be3e8711


----------



## bluekit

Meera7 said:


> Can anybody help me to identify this bag? Thanks a lot.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Bl...681?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43be3e8711


 That's the Grand Shopping Tote (GST for short).


----------



## Scott.

qtpizoopaula said:


> whatever it is, it is unique. good luck



Okay, thanks

I've taken a few more pictures hoping it might jog someone's memory


----------



## Meera7

bluekit said:


> That's the Grand Shopping Tote (GST for short).



Yes i know its GST, but all i wanted to know if its authentic or not.


----------



## Mondrianum

Meera7 said:


> Yes i know its GST, but all i wanted to know if its authentic or not.



There is "authenticate this chanel" thread you could post it there if that's your question. HTH


----------



## BelleLaBelle

Anyone know what this bag is called? And from which season is it from.. Thanks!


----------



## julie1mickey

That's a nice one


----------



## psodhi1982

Can someone help id this bag? The yellow one...love the size and shape.

http://i47.tinypic.com/2eycjup.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## whimsic

What is this gorgeous black bag, and does it come in other colours? Navy, specifically? I'm already regretting not purchasing it, but I already have a black jumbo flap that isn't getting much use these days.


----------



## fuchsia diamond

OMG that pink double flap bag/2.55 is gorgeous- does anyone know if its current season or next or if it is currently available to buy- i need details please, its so BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## aizecarla

Does anybody know what this bag is called? It's a vintage tote from 96-97?


----------



## hanana

aizecarla said:


> Does anybody know what this bag is called? It's a vintage tote from 96-97?



I used to have this bag (in lambskin), it did not have a name.  Many vintage pieces don't have a name.  But if I'm wrong, someone please correct me!


----------



## EMMY

Can anyone tell me what bag/season this is from? I know it's recent...can't remember the name..lol


----------



## vlsh

whimsic said:


> What is this gorgeous black bag, and does it come in other colours? Navy, specifically? I'm already regretting not purchasing it, but I already have a black jumbo flap that isn't getting much use these days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285494


 
The black bag belongs to the CC diamond collection.  There is detailed information on this bag at the chanel website.  I think it also come in beige color.  the model no is A67748Y07919(lambskin)94305 (black color)


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Hello,

Can somebody help me to identify these two bags?  (Ariel Winter and her sister Shanelle Gray).  I really love both bags.....  
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-453.html#post25133362

Thank you very very much for your help


----------



## smile4me6

EMMY said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2285414d1375820444-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-image.jpg
> 
> Can anyone tell me what bag/season this is from? I know it's recent...can't remember the name..lol



It's the Coco Pleats messenger!!! It's the best crossbody EVER!!!!


----------



## vlsh

crazyaboutbags said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody help me to identify these two bags?  (Ariel Winter and her sister Shanelle Gray).  I really love both bags.....
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-453.html#post25133362
> 
> Thank you very very much for your help


 
The bag with bigger cc logo is hamptons tote and the other one should be French Riveria Bag/Tote


----------



## crazyaboutbags

vlsh said:


> The bag with bigger cc logo is hamptons tote and the other one should be French Riveria Bag/Tote


 
Thank you very very much _*vlsh*_. I really appreciate your help. 

I hope I can find any of those in the Chanel stores in Paris


----------



## vlsh

crazyaboutbags said:


> Thank you very very much _*vlsh*_. I really appreciate your help.
> 
> I hope I can find any of those in the Chanel stores in Paris


 You are most welcome and Wish you luck


----------



## EMMY

smile4me6 said:


> It's the Coco Pleats messenger!!! It's the best crossbody EVER!!!!


 

OMG thanx!!!! I need this..seriously..I just love the look of it...do you know the colors it comes in? Still available?


----------



## smile4me6

EMMY said:


> OMG thanx!!!! I need this..seriously..I just love the look of it...do you know the colors it comes in? Still available?



I have a black one and have seen a kinda beige one.  My SA had both a few weeks ago.  PM me if you want their info.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies, I have fallen in love with this on VC. Does nobody know the style. Tia

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-black-leather-shopping-bag-482079.shtml


----------



## 1eyedsoul

Please help me, does this style number match with these earrings? A63665Y09569. TIA


----------



## Fashionism

I see Jennifer carrying the small size of this bag. Anyone knows other sizes available? The large size is so rare, where I can find it? Thanks a lot


----------



## tutushopper

Fashionism said:


> I see Jennifer carrying the small size of this bag. Anyone knows other sizes available? The large size is so rare, where I can find it? Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288080



This bag is no longer available, unless you find it in some dark corner of a small store, or from a reseller.


----------



## whimsic

vlsh said:


> The black bag belongs to the CC diamond collection.  There is detailed information on this bag at the chanel website.  I think it also come in beige color.  the model no is A67748Y07919(lambskin)94305 (black color)



Thank you so much vlsh  Just looked it up on the website, I guess the beige colour is the one shown on the large camera bag.


----------



## vlsh

whimsic said:


> Thank you so much vlsh  Just looked it up on the website, I guess the beige colour is the one shown on the large camera bag.


You are most welcome   This style also comes in Beige as I have seen this flap bag in Beige in the campaign photos.  You can google images of Chanel fall bag 2013.  You should be able to see them.


----------



## bluekit

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello ladies, I have fallen in love with this on VC. Does nobody know the style. Tia
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-black-leather-shopping-bag-482079.shtml


 
It's the "twisted" tote.


----------



## iluvbags88

Hi, 

I think I was skipped. can somebody please help me at 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-481.html

#7206 and #7207?

Let me know if I need to reformat or if you need additional pics. 


Thanks


----------



## moi et mes sacs

bluekit said:


> It's the "twisted" tote.


Thanks . I did finally find it on tpf but reviews of plasticky leather have made me rethink. Thanks for replying to my query


----------



## tutushopper

iluvbags88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I was skipped. can somebody please help me at
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-481.html
> 
> #7206 and #7207?
> 
> Let me know if I need to reformat or if you need additional pics.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Chanel didn't name all of their bags; this is a recent phenomenon.


----------



## Thandie

tutushopper said:


> Yes, fall 2013 bags are not yet out, so it's a new bag and it's not a classic, so it will be a seasonal style.


 
Hi tutushopper, i have viewed all the fall 2013 bags online and i'm unable to find the gorgeous red bag you referenced in your post.

Do you know the name of the bag? and is it currently available in stores now? Caviar leather?

It really is an amazing bag.


----------



## Thandie

Here's the pic again..

Thanks


----------



## jaimie

saw this online, very confused


----------



## anasa

Fashionism said:


> I see Jennifer carrying the small size of this bag. Anyone knows other sizes available? The large size is so rare, where I can find it? Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288080



I saw one on eBay recently, but I think it was marked up significantly.


----------



## bluekit

you are very welcome!!


moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks . I did finally find it on tpf but reviews of plasticky leather have made me rethink. Thanks for replying to my query


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi All - Can anyone tell me when these came out or what they retail for?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Thandie

Can anyone help ID this bag.

Sorry for the pic quality. I took a pic off my TV....


----------



## hellokitties

Jenny130 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I am new to this forum  Nice to meet you all here!
> 
> I just wondered if anyone will be very kind and point me to the right direction to this beautiful mini!!!!
> what is the official colour of this ? is it from 2013 by any chance ??
> Your help will be very much appreciated!! thanks
> Jenny


 Nice bag, please advise where can i get this bag? Tks.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi

Pease can you id this one please? I thought it was a boy but the leather straps make me think not now
TIA


----------



## Sara_dsd

do you guys think this bag is authentic. its looks like it is to me but i don't know the price kind of made me suspicious.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321182471321?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3FLH_Auction%3D1%26_ipg%3D50%26_saslop%3D1%26_fss%3D1%26_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_ftrt%3D901%26_udhi%3D750%26_fsradio%3D%2526LH_SpecificSeller%253D1%26_sabdhi%3D20%26LH_Time%3D1%26_udlo%3D650%26_ftrv%3D48%26_sabdlo%3D18%26_adv%3D1%26_sop%3D16%26_dmd%3D1%26_mPrRngCbx%3D1%26LH_NOB%3D1%26_nkw%3D321182471321%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## Sara_dsd

Hi

Pease can you id this one please? I thought it was a boy but the leather straps make me think not now
TIA

it is a boy indeed


----------



## bluekit

It's the new Boy tote. 


moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi
> 
> Pease can you id this one please? I thought it was a boy but the leather straps make me think not now
> TIA


----------



## smile4me6

Sara_dsd said:


> do you guys think this bag is authentic. its looks like it is to me but i don't know the price kind of made me suspicious.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32118247132...mPrRngCbx=1&LH_NOB=1&_nkw=321182471321&_rdc=1



Someone posted this bag as being fake in another thread.  If you are interested in purchasing this bag, make sure you get it authenticated FIRST before you bid.  Take it from me...one who purchased a fake Chanel for $3000 just recently!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Sara_dsd said:


> do you guys think this bag is authentic. its looks like it is to me but i don't know the price kind of made me suspicious.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32118247132...mPrRngCbx=1&LH_NOB=1&_nkw=321182471321&_rdc=1



This indeed is FAKE!!!! The seller uses the SAME EXACT authenticity code that was in the fake bag that I got scammed with.  Google the number!!!! It's commonly used with FAKE BAGS!!!!


----------



## iluvbags88

tutushopper said:


> Chanel didn't name all of their bags; this is a recent phenomenon.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## fuchsia diamond

crazyaboutbags said:


> thank you very very much _*vlsh*_. I really appreciate your help.
> 
> I hope i can find any of those in the chanel stores in paris



where can i get the pink, im literally dying for it


----------



## sdscherry

Please help to identify this Chanel lambskin flap! It's supposedly either from 2013 or 2012 winter as the auth number starts with 13XXXXXX. Thanks!


----------



## Addictedshopper

Can someone please identify this Chanel purse? I don't remember where I got the picture from and can't find anything on it. I have seen Sarah Jessica Parker hold it with the handles on a red carpet so it looks different. What colors does it come in and what is the style name? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## garam

Help .&#9825;
Please kindly let me know this model. Im using my phone to upload picture!!! Dont know why computer not is not uploading...
I purchased used one 870.00
Want to know item made year and original price.
Seller told me its 2013 model but i spent many hours but can not find
Any single information. plz anyone knows??
Thank you.


----------



## lanalana

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help me identify a very old Chanel bag. It belonged to a family friend, who recently passed away. She was VERY wealthy, and I don't think she would ever come in contact with a fake. She had several Chanel bags and some clothing as well.

I was told by her daughter that the bag this probably from the 1970s. It definitely has the look and feel of being very old.

It's quilted black jersey with a gold chain strap and gold interlocking CC on the clasp. The closest I can find to the style is this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...Stripe-Line-Flap-Bag-Black-5509-/181179088631 but the quilting pattern is diamond and it has some rope trim details.

The stitching all lines up perfectly. Inside, it's lined with really nice dark red leather with the interlocking Cs. The hardware on the inside has the right kind of flat head screws. It says Chanel Paris in gold. The inside zipper reads "Eclair," which I've read was used by Chanel in 1970s. Inside, it came with has a dark red leather-backed mirror with a tiny CC logo and a matching quilted change purse that says Chanel on the inside. 

Here's the thing: It does NOT have the proper interlocking CC logo on the clasp. The right-facing C is entirely on top of the left-facing. 

So, it's either a really old fake or a weird real, from perhaps a perhaps before they standardized the logo? Has anyone seen anything like this? What's the oldest fake you've ever seen? Any thing else I should for?


----------



## bluekit

That's part of the Westminster collection. The handle folds down and can be used as a clutch. It only came in black.


Addictedshopper said:


> Can someone please identify this Chanel purse? I don't remember where I got the picture from and can't find anything on it. I have seen Sarah Jessica Parker hold it with the handles on a red carpet so it looks different. What colors does it come in and what is the style name? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bluekit

I do not bag the style number but this is part of the sevruga collection.


garam said:


> Help .&#9825;
> Please kindly let me know this model. Im using my phone to upload picture!!! Dont know why computer not is not uploading...
> I purchased used one 870.00
> Want to know item made year and original price.
> Seller told me its 2013 model but i spent many hours but can not find
> Any single information. plz anyone knows??
> Thank you.


----------



## anasa

lanalana said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help me identify a very old Chanel bag. It belonged to a family friend, who recently passed away. She was VERY wealthy, and I don't think she would ever come in contact with a fake. She had several Chanel bags and some clothing as well.
> 
> I was told by her daughter that the bag this probably from the 1970s. It definitely has the look and feel of being very old.
> 
> It's quilted black jersey with a gold chain strap and gold interlocking CC on the clasp. The closest I can find to the style is this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...Stripe-Line-Flap-Bag-Black-5509-/181179088631 but the quilting pattern is diamond and it has some rope trim details.
> 
> The stitching all lines up perfectly. Inside, it's lined with really nice dark red leather with the interlocking Cs. The hardware on the inside has the right kind of flat head screws. It says Chanel Paris in gold. The inside zipper reads "Eclair," which I've read was used by Chanel in 1970s. Inside, it came with has a dark red leather-backed mirror with a tiny CC logo and a matching quilted change purse that says Chanel on the inside.
> 
> Here's the thing: It does NOT have the proper interlocking CC logo on the clasp. The right-facing C is entirely on top of the left-facing.
> 
> So, it's either a really old fake or a weird real, from perhaps a perhaps before they standardized the logo? Has anyone seen anything like this? What's the oldest fake you've ever seen? Any thing else I should for?



Could you post a photo of the bag?


----------



## BuyerBB

Can somebody please identify this bag for me


----------



## lanalana

Hi - Here are some pictures. As you can see, it's pretty beaten up from  use. In person, despite being beaten up, it seems very well-made. I know  it's at least 15+ years old because I first saw it in my friend's  possession in 2002, and it seemed very old at the time then. You can  really tell that the mirror is an antique. Everything seems very "real" to me in terms of quality, an I can't imagine that its late owner would have come near a fake. But the logo, at least by modern standards, seems off. What do you think? Very old, high-quality fake? Is there even such a thing? Or old real, from a time before the logo was as standardized as today?


----------



## Mslizzy

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-449.html 
Can someone please identify the bag Jennifer Aniston is carrying and what season?


----------



## tutushopper

BuyerBB said:


> Can somebody please identify this bag for me



This is part of the Hamptons collection.  Lovely color!


----------



## garam

Plz help identify this model.
Seller told me 2013 model.
Anyone knows this model? Original price?
I spent a lot of money on this wallet.
Plz let me know.


----------



## tutushopper

Mslizzy said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-449.html
> Can someone please identify the bag Jennifer Aniston is carrying and what season?



This is fall 2013 (out now) called "Vintage" bag.


----------



## BuyerBB

Hey Everyone,

Can somebody identify this Chanel for me.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

I can't seem to find any info on this bag! Someone please help! I would like a price if possible. I saw a bigger one in the window but I like this smaller one.


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

Hi can someone PLEASE help me identify this bag?! Thanks so much in advance &#9786;


----------



## alepinkissima

Can you identify this Chanel? thank you!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Myrkur

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> Hi can someone PLEASE help me identify this bag?! Thanks so much in advance &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297887



It's a boy, but it's a fake.


----------



## Myrkur

Can anyone tell me what style the bag in the middle is called? I found it in the authentic bag find thread, my sister wants to know.


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

Dear fellow Chanel lovers,,

i am interested in this boy bag, but yet to see it in any chanel stores or in real life,

does anyone got any info on this bag,, name ? price? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## bluekit

I believe it's called double stitch.


BuyerBB said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Can somebody identify this Chanel for me.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## bluekit

it's part of the deauville collection. 


princessariel61 said:


> I can't seem to find any info on this bag! Someone please help! I would like a price if possible. I saw a bigger one in the window but I like this smaller one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297642


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

bluekit said:


> it's part of the deauville collection.



Do you have a price? Thanks a million!


----------



## bluekit

i believe the small was $1900.


princessariel61 said:


> Do you have a price? Thanks a million!


----------



## bagfan

Dear Chanel experts,

Please help me identify (name) my own bag! It is not a question of authenticity as I bought it myself from Chanel boutique in London - I just want to know, if it has a name. It was limited edition and I always thought of it as GST, but maybe it is not.  It is similar shape to GST, but softer and has accordeon shape, rather then flat bottom. It has the same compartments as GST, I think. It is made from what I would call glazed leather, which is not as shiny as patent. It is very deep wine colour. I bought it prob 2 or 3 years ago. Pictures are attached, sorry for the quality. Thanks for help!


----------



## bagfan

bagfan said:


> Dear Chanel experts,
> 
> Please help me identify (name) my own bag! It is not a question of authenticity as I bought it myself from Chanel boutique in London - I just want to know, if it has a name. It was limited edition and I always thought of it as GST, but maybe it is not.  It is similar shape to GST, but softer and has accordeon shape, rather then flat bottom. It has the same compartments as GST, I think. It is made from what I would call glazed leather, which is not as shiny as patent. It is very deep wine colour. I bought it prob 2 or 3 years ago. Pictures are attached, sorry for the quality. Thanks for help!


Sorry do not know how to upload multiple pictures..


----------



## v61312

Does Chanel make these type of bag?


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

Hi, I was wondering if this looks like a real Chanel boy! 
I've really been searching for this design and now that I found it, I'm not sure if its the real deal&#128531; thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## tutushopper

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> Hi, I was wondering if this looks like a real Chanel boy!
> I've really been searching for this design and now that I found it, I'm not sure if its the real deal&#128531; thanks for your help in advance!
> View attachment 2300107
> 
> View attachment 2300108



You need to post in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread, not in the other threads you keep posting in if you want this authenticated.


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

tutushopper said:


> You need to post in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread, not in the other threads you keep posting in if you want this authenticated.



Ok thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Dear fellow Chanel lovers,,
> 
> i am interested in this boy bag, but yet to see it in any chanel stores or in real life,
> 
> does anyone got any info on this bag,, name ? price?
> 
> Thanks very much!



This is part of the reverso boy collection and is not yet in stores.


----------



## tutushopper

Myrkur said:


> Can anyone tell me what style the bag in the middle is called? I found it in the authentic bag find thread, my sister wants to know.



This is the Coco Twin Messenger, made of goatskin.


----------



## Mslizzy

tutushopper said:


> This is fall 2013 (out now) called "Vintage" bag.


 
Thank you


----------



## tutushopper

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> Ok thank you!





Mslizzy said:


> Thank you



You are most welcome.


----------



## guiltlust

Can anyone tell me if this is real .... It's a vintage from eBay... I'm thinking late 80s?


----------



## newdesignered

What year is it?


----------



## guiltlust

No idea. I got it from a new eBay seller... could it be real?


----------



## pukediablo

Please help me identify this Chanel bag. I bought it from LHR airport, but I forgot to ask its name. Its name on receipt is just "flap" (no description on the box), but its chain and frame do not look like classic flap. The frame looks like perfect edge. Its serial number is 18xxxxxx.


----------



## ShopperArabia

Hi

Cabin you please help identifying this bag and from which season






TIA


----------



## tutushopper

ShopperArabia said:


> Hi
> 
> Cabin you please help identifying this bag and from which season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



That's a classic flap bag in caviar with gold hardware, part of the timeless collection which means it's always available.


----------



## ShopperArabia

tutushopper said:


> That's a classic flap bag in caviar with gold hardware, part of the timeless collection which means it's always available.



Thanks tutushopper
My question was not clear enough as am looking for the same leather
As I can see caviar flaps but it they look different

For example this one 







update
I was looking for the name of the leather and got to know it: 

*iridescent caviar*


----------



## Penelope1988

Hi ladies, 

do you know this clutch model? Have you got any code number or name for that bag?







I'm looking for this clutch in red vernis, silver hardware...

Do you know the price in euro?

Thank you du much


----------



## bluekit

ShopperArabia said:


> Thanks tutushopper
> My question was not clear enough as am looking for the same leather
> As I can see caviar flaps but it they look different
> 
> For example this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update
> I was looking for the name of the leather and got to know it:
> 
> *iridescent caviar*



 The reason the two pictures look a bit different is because the second picture is a single flap jumbo that's a bit older compared to the first picture you've posted. They are both rigid caviar, something Chanel only reserves for use in their OOV/ classic flaps in classic colors (black, beige). The only other flap they use this leather is the classic flap in white and the pearly beige from last year.
The second pic shows an older classic  flap since Chanel has changed their cc lock around late 2009. The older flaps have flat cc lock while the newer ones are much thinner and rounder.


----------



## HADASSA

This is called the Timeless "Clutch with Chain" or CWC for short. The code is A65051 but you will have to tell your SA the specs you are looking for. It is available every season in different colours, leathers, hardware.


----------



## ShopperArabia

bluekit said:


> The reason the two pictures look a bit different is because the second picture is a single flap jumbo that's a bit older compared to the first picture you've posted. They are both rigid caviar, something Chanel only reserves for use in their OOV/ classic flaps in classic colors (black, beige). The only other flap they use this leather is the classic flap in white and the pearly beige from last year.
> The second pic shows an older classic  flap since Chanel has changed their cc lock around late 2009. The older flaps have flat cc lock while the newer ones are much thinner and rounder.



Thanks bluekit , appreciated


----------



## tammekim

smile4me6 said:


> I have a black one and have seen a kinda beige one.  My SA had both a few weeks ago.  PM me if you want their info.


Can you tell me how much it was?  I can't find it on the US price lists...


----------



## bluekit

Sure! Anytime!


ShopperArabia said:


> Thanks bluekit , appreciated


----------



## guiltlust

here are more pictures. Has anyone seen anything like this before? Real or fake?


----------



## Chui89

to all dear,

can you please help me identify this chanel and how much it would cost?

thanks much


----------



## bag.adik

Hi pls help me identify this bag and from what season/ year. Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Purrrple

Does anyone know what bag Eva Longoria is wearing?
Thank you!


----------



## Purrrple

Purrrple said:


> Does anyone know what bag Eva Longoria is wearing?
> Thank you!



I think this is the same bag. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## tutushopper

Purrrple said:


> I think this is the same bag. Anyone know what it is?



This is a vintage Chanel bag.


----------



## bluekit

bag.adik said:


> Hi pls help me identify this bag and from what season/ year. Thanks &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302151


 

On the Road flap from 2011.


----------



## jencats

Does anyone know what this bag called?


----------



## smile4me6

jencats said:


> Does anyone know what this bag called?



Coco Sporran Flap


----------



## tammekim

I think someone recently posted a pic of Jennifer Aniston and this bag, a "vintage".  I went to NM yesterday and asked to see it. Now I realize its smaller?  Are there 2 sizes?  Any price info would be helpful too...TY


----------



## tammekim

tammekim said:


> I think someone recently posted a pic of Jennifer Aniston and this bag, a "vintage".  I went to NM yesterday and asked to see it. Now I realize its smaller?  Are there 2 sizes?  Any price info would be helpful too...TY



Apparently I don't know how to attach two pics in a post...


----------



## tutushopper

tammekim said:


> I think someone recently posted a pic of Jennifer Aniston and this bag, a "vintage".  I went to NM yesterday and asked to see it. Now I realize its smaller?  Are there 2 sizes?  Any price info would be helpful too...TY



This bag comes in small and large sizes:  9 x 11.2 x 3.5 and 11 x 13 x 4.5.


----------



## tammekim

tutushopper said:


> This bag comes in small and large sizes:  9 x 11.2 x 3.5 and 11 x 13 x 4.5.



Thank you!  I'll have to see if I can get this same color in the larger size...beautiful dark khaki shade!


----------



## Chui89

Anyone can help me identify my chanel on thread #7304


----------



## Mslizzy

tammekim said:


> I think someone recently posted a pic of Jennifer Aniston and this bag, a "vintage". I went to NM yesterday and asked to see it. Now I realize its smaller? Are there 2 sizes? Any price info would be helpful too...TY


 
Do you have any info on this one you are modeling from NM as far as price?  I was the one that inquired on the Jennifer Aniston pic.  I called a boutique and tried to desciribe the bag, they told me it was part of the Lady Vintage collection and the price was 3900.00.  I am not sure if there are two sizes.  Which NM had this one?


----------



## tammekim

Mslizzy said:


> Do you have any info on this one you are modeling from NM as far as price?  I was the one that inquired on the Jennifer Aniston pic.  I called a boutique and tried to desciribe the bag, they told me it was part of the Lady Vintage collection and the price was 3900.00.  I am not sure if there are two sizes.  Which NM had this one?



I don't know that it was a "lady" vintage, the box just said vintage.  It was $3800 or $3900, can't remember which, but apparently this is the smaller size. I don't know if they had the larger, I didn't know at the time to ask. 

Troy, MI location. Ask for Balsam.


----------



## Chui89

Chui89 said:


> to all dear,
> 
> can you please help me identify this chanel and how much it would cost?
> 
> thanks much




anyone know this model? how much it would cost?


----------



## Dozi

Hello,

I am trying to identify this model. Any ideas? I was told this model was limited edition. Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bluekit

This is part of the tweedy flap collection.



Dozi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to identify this model. Any ideas? I was told this model was limited edition. Any information is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dozi

Thank you for a quick response


----------



## Mslizzy

tammekim said:


> I don't know that it was a "lady" vintage, the box just said vintage. It was $3800 or $3900, can't remember which, but apparently this is the smaller size. I don't know if they had the larger, I didn't know at the time to ask.
> 
> Troy, MI location. Ask for Balsam.


 

Thank you


----------



## bag.adik

bluekit said:


> On the Road flap from 2011.



Thanks so much!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies, I just tried this on and became rather fond of it. Is it the crave? I tried it in a smaller size code A67814 but it comes in large too. It is lightweight and looks like a flap but has no double flap. I will try to add photo later


----------



## vlsh

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello ladies, I just tried this on and became rather fond of it. Is it the crave? I tried it in a smaller size code A67814 but it comes in large too. It is lightweight and looks like a flap but has no double flap. I will try to add photo later


Hi moi
According to the prefall list the code is from the cc crave

CC Crave
Edgy crumpled grained calfskin in autumn colors
$3000-A67815-Y07754 &#8211; jumbo sized flap with ruth hw in beige, burgundy, and black 7.4x12.5x5
$4400-A67818-Y07754 &#8211;trapezoid tote with agued ruth hw in beige and in black 9x14x7.8
$2700-A67814-Y07754 &#8211;medium sized flap with ruth hw in burgundy, and in black 6.5x10.6x3.7


----------



## mgwonline

I know this Chanel is from maybe 2008-2009 going off the serial number which starts with a 12. It's caviar leather. I've searched but can't find an exact match. 







Sorry it's tilted, I'm not sure why.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

vlsh said:


> Hi moi
> According to the prefall list the code is from the cc crave
> 
> CC Crave
> Edgy crumpled grained calfskin in autumn colors
> $3000-A67815-Y07754 &#8211; jumbo sized flap with ruth hw in beige, burgundy, and black 7.4x12.5x5
> $4400-A67818-Y07754 &#8211;trapezoid tote with agued ruth hw in beige and in black 9x14x7.8
> $2700-A67814-Y07754 &#8211;medium sized flap with ruth hw in burgundy, and in black 6.5x10.6x3.7


Thanks very much


----------



## mgwonline

mgwonline said:


> I know this Chanel is from maybe 2008-2009 going off the serial number which starts with a 12. It's caviar leather. I've searched but can't find an exact match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's tilted, I'm not sure why.



I think I found it! Is it the Timeless CC Flap Bordeaux retail $2125? I searched thru 24 pages of the one thread in the Chanel reference section.


----------



## alexcych

Hi.

I have look thru the web, but seems cannot identify the blue and pink chanel bags in the attached 2 pictures.

Can you please tell me what the full style number is? Like A - - - - - Y - - - - -

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## smb17

Just saw Keira Knightley in what looks like a WOC but a boy version? Can anyone confirm this?

Link to article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2400886/Keira-Knightley-looks-chic-black-mini-dress-Chanel-accessories-hits-shops-husband-James-Righton.html


----------



## vlsh

smb17 said:


> Just saw Keira Knightley in what looks like a WOC but a boy version? Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Link to article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2400886/Keira-Knightley-looks-chic-black-mini-dress-Chanel-accessories-hits-shops-husband-James-Righton.html


Hi

yes, she is wearing a boy woc in current season


----------



## missnico

Hello can anyone help me identify this bag?
I got this bag from Harrods a few months ago but the staff removed the tag so i have no idea about the name and the year of this bag.

Thanks.


----------



## vlsh

missnico said:


> Hello can anyone help me identify this bag?
> I got this bag from Harrods a few months ago but the staff removed the tag so i have no idea about the name and the year of this bag.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi 
This is the cc diamond shopping tote


----------



## Jeklins

Hiii everybodyyy! Need help on thiss bagg... Whats the namee and the price in europe and usa  thankss alotttt


----------



## Penelope1988

HADASSA said:


> This is called the Timeless "Clutch with Chain" or CWC for short. The code is A65051 but you will have to tell your SA the specs you are looking for. It is available every season in different colours, leathers, hardware.



Thank you so much dear Hadassa!!

Do you know the price as well?


----------



## vlsh

Jeklins said:


> View attachment 2307078
> View attachment 2307079
> 
> 
> 
> Hiii everybodyyy! Need help on thiss bagg... Whats the namee and the price in europe and usa  thankss alotttt


This is the top handle boy tote .. Usd 5k


----------



## HADASSA

Penelope1988 said:


> Thank you so much dear Hadassa!!
> 
> Do you know the price as well?


 
US$2600 plus tax. I am sorry I don't know the prices in other currencies/countries.


----------



## CharmedByH

Hi, I saw this clutch in Paris last week. The price was about eur 1800. The SA said the clutch is available in black caviar, black patent, red patent, blue patent, and pink lambskin this season. I wanted the pink lambskin, but it was sold out at all the stores I checked.


----------



## TwiggySteph

Hello TPF'ers...

Can anyone help identify which style of mini Lauren Conrad and Alexa Chung carry? At times it looks like a rectangular mini and in other photos in appears to be the classic mini...

Also, does anyone know why it's so difficult to track down Mini's and WOC's? Is there any truth that these styles are being discontinued from Chanel?

Thanks for any insight TPF'ers!

Steph


----------



## TwiggySteph

Anyone? Anyone? Someone has to know something!!


----------



## EndlessBagLove

I've seen photos/videos of Alexa with her square mini in caviar with silver hardware. The square mini was part of the permanent classics. However Chanel has discontinued it from the permanent lines and now they become seasonal releases. The rectangular minis were introduced in year 2011 and always seasonal. Each season the color, material and hardware on the minis can be varied. No guaranty that black caviar or lamb with shiny silver or gold hardware will come out in every season. Since they are now seasonal, it could be more difficult to track one down. Good luck hunting the right one!


----------



## Swanky

Well, for starters we need pics, lol! 
And when you have the pics, please post them in the "Identify This Chanel" thread please


----------



## TwiggySteph

EndlessBagLove said:


> I've seen photos/videos of Alexa with her square mini in caviar with silver hardware. The square mini was part of the permanent classics. However Chanel has discontinued it from the permanent lines and now they become seasonal releases. The rectangular minis were introduced in year 2011 and always seasonal. Each season the color, material and hardware on the minis can be varied. No guaranty that black caviar or lamb with shiny silver or gold hardware will come out in every season. Since they are now seasonal, it could be more difficult to track one down. Good luck hunting the right one!


Thank you so much for this information!! There seem to be an abundance of patent leathers, but I shy away from that material...I have a concern with not being able to repair the bag. I can't seem to locate any lamb items with gold hardware. Now, I understand why!! TY!!


----------



## Chanelcc

Hi guys, I have 2 chanel to identify, one is a bag and another one a top

please tell me exactly what they are called, which runway they are from and their initial price if you know. thanks a lot.


----------



## Char_marshall

Anyone know which stores have square minis left? Thanks!


----------



## Tuymiu

I believe the ones they carry are the classic square mini.  You can still find them.  Look in the mini mini and authentic find threads.  My SA had the rectangle mini in patent red.  I can give you her contact info.  Just pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Char_marshall

Thank you Tuymiu! I will check there! I have been searching for one for so long! I am new to the forum so i cant send personal msgs yet:/. I would greatly appreciate your SAs contact info if there is another way to send it? Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Please use the "Desperately Seeking. . . " thread in Chanel Shopping for help finding items


----------



## Tuymiu

Her name is Alyce and her number is (571)425-5398.  Good luck!


----------



## kalyrra.fae

Hello, I need help identifying this bag.  Any info would be GREAT.  If somebody knows the name and price  it would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## Char_marshall

Tuymiu said:


> Her name is Alyce and her number is (571)425-5398.  Good luck!


Thank you so much


----------



## Tuymiu

Char_marshall said:


> Thank you so much



No problem!  I hope you'll find your mini


----------



## EndlessBagLove

TwiggySteph said:


> Thank you so much for this information!! There seem to be an abundance of patent leathers, but I shy away from that material...I have a concern with not being able to repair the bag. I can't seem to locate any lamb items with gold hardware. Now, I understand why!! TY!!



You're welcome  Lamb with gold HW is indeed hard to come by but oh so pretty.


----------



## kk1980

Hi Ladies

Please help me to identify this chanel

Thank you


----------



## tutushopper

kk1980 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Please help me to identify this chanel
> 
> Thank you



That's the baby animals flap...so cute!


----------



## Atlantida_13

Atlantida_13 said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is my début at a Chanel thread!
> 
> Can you be so kind and identify this bag? I believe it is vintage; do you by any chance know from which collection? Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2274710
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274711


 
I´ve got no answer... Shall I assume that no one knows the name and year. Thanks a lot!


----------



## tutushopper

Atlantida_13 said:


> I´ve got no answer... Shall I assume that no one knows the name and year. Thanks a lot!



You can always send photos of the bag (check the "authenticate this Chanel" thread for recommended photos) to an authentication service and they will let you know the name and approximate date, as well as if it's authentic or not, for about $7.  Etinceler Authentications and Authenticate4U are both excellent with Chanel bags.


----------



## kk1980

tutushopper said:


> That's the baby animals flap...so cute!



Hi Thank you so much.Yes its so cute


----------



## kk1980

tutushopper said:


> That's the baby animals flap...so cute!



Hi Thank you so much.Yes its so cute


----------



## catthesqueal

Can someone help me identify this pouch? Which collection or its name?
Thanks a million!

s21.postimg.org/9k1e8lz8z/photo.jpg


----------



## yasmes

Hello, would like to ask for an advice - what is the smallest classic Chanel with double flap? Is that a small A0113? Does anyone know its single strap length? Thanks


----------



## NorCal91

Hi everyone,


----------



## NorCal91

I'm new to these forums. I am having difficulty identifying this chanel purse online. 
If anyone could help me I'd be really thankful. I can't seem to find an exact match but if this helps this is the closest ive found. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Logos-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-Vintage-/200950214115  That is a tote I found on ebay. I'll try to help out with the details as much as I can. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tisma

Hello Authenticators...

I need your help to authentic this classic flap please...

Item : Classic jumbo single flap beige GHW
Listing : 12602167
Seller : a friend of my good friend
Comments : Understood that series starts with 12XXXXXX is between 2008-2009, do you or anybody know if the dust bag is in white or black colour and if the box that comes with is the thick hard with magnets on it or just the regular box and if this icon purse come as well with "books"/booklet and the cleaning soft cloth.

Thank you...

Ps : I hope I got it right by sending this with pictures attachment


----------



## dbrown0405

Hi Ladies~

I am new to this forum and need help identifying this bag and determining the value- Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

Tisma said:


> Hello Authenticators...
> 
> I need your help to authentic this classic flap please...





dbrown0405 said:


> Hi Ladies~
> I am new to this forum and need help identifying this bag and determining the value- Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


You need to post requests for authentications and valuations in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread, not in the "identify this Chanel" thread.  Also, the current authenticators don't authenticate for personal transactions or your own bag; for that you can pay $5-7 for authentication from companies like Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U; they are fast and quite good at what they do.


----------



## Tisma

Thanks Tutushopper for the input. I guess I was mislead by the thread. Will check with the Etinceler. This would be my first purchase on preowned Chanel as been looking for the single flap and bingo! somebody is selling it. but I would be broken hearted if the purse is a fake...

Thanks again!


----------



## tutushopper

Tisma said:


> Thanks Tutushopper for the input. I guess I was mislead by the thread. Will check with the Etinceler. This would be my first purchase on preowned Chanel as been looking for the single flap and bingo! somebody is selling it. but I would be broken hearted if the purse is a fake...
> 
> Thanks again!



You are most welcome!  Always get any secondhand purchase (one not from a Chanel boutique or authorized department store) authenticated for your own protection and peace of mind!


----------



## Tisma

tutushopper said:


> You are most welcome!  Always get any secondhand purchase (one not from a Chanel boutique or authorized department store) authenticated for your own protection and peace of mind!



Very true! Peace of mind... Especially I live in China and boy!! tons of fakes of everything! And they are displayed/sold so openly.


----------



## Maria esguera

ladyleah said:


> Hi Maria, That is the Chanel Icons Flap Bag.


This might be late but thanks ladyleah


----------



## Mygen

Hi ladies,

Do anyone know the model name of this bag?


----------



## Mygen

.


----------



## smile4me6

Mygen said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do anyone know the model name of this bag?
> View attachment 2315078
> View attachment 2315079



Looks like the Pondicherry!!


----------



## Locnguyen

Can someone help me a link to authenticate chanel bag form ebay?thanks!


----------



## jess236

I am a total Chanel neophyte, and apologize if this is a really obvious ID request.  Would someone please tell me what the name/model of this bag is and if it is still sold at Chanel stores. Thanks!!!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Does anyone know what kind of Chanel the pink one is that Khloe Kardashian wore on last nigt's keeping up with the kardashians?


----------



## LisaK026

wantabalenciaga said:


> Does anyone know what kind of Chanel the pink one is that Khloe Kardashian wore on last nigt's keeping up with the kardashians?


Looked like a New Classic Flap


----------



## LisaK026

Purrrple said:


> I think this is the same bag. Anyone know what it is?


It looks like a really big Lambskin Vintage Camera Bag. Attached is my Vintage 1 series (1989-1991) Camera Bag. it is about 9", hers looks much bigger.


----------



## LisaK026

guiltlust said:


> here are more pictures. Has anyone seen anything like this before? Real or fake?


I am only good at Vintage Chanel, but the tag inside and the lining both  look fake to me.


----------



## Mygen

smile4me6 said:


> Looks like the Pondicherry!!



Thank you


----------



## mm_yl

Dear All

Do anyone know the style code or the name of this bag?

Thank you ^^


----------



## mspursed

hi, I'm so new to this forum .  please help identify which model is this.  thanks.


----------



## lovingit85

Hi, 


This MAXI bag was from 2011 and I am trying to find more information on it. 
I believe this is a metallic color and is also a limited edition release, and it is neither lambskin nor caviar.
I would like to know if this is more to metallic gold or bronze. 
From what I heard, the color does changes under different light settings.
This does not seem to have a puffy feel as well like the other usual flaps.
Am really hoping to learn more about it.
Thank You in advance.


----------



## EvrythingChanel

Can somebody tell me if this Chanel bag is real? It does not come with an identification card but the serial number is 3282827. Thank you!


----------



## DznrBagLvr

Any info is appreciated! This is my first Chanel. I bought it at a consignment shop. Im in love.
Is it seasonal? When was it sold? Part of a collection? Etc. 
this is what I do know: Chanel black quilted lambskin medium double stitch bag.


----------



## MKress

I tried searching, but did not find anything since I wasn't sure what to search for.  What is this Chanel piece?  On the forum page for the Chanel section?  Thank you!


----------



## bluekit

This was from 11P, or spring season of year 2011.  It's a seasonal metallic color in lambskin.  That season had three metallic colors: lilac (silvery purple), green (minty( and bronze.  From your picture it looks like it is the bronze.  It is hard to photograph and it is true that it looks different depending on the lighting.  I have to say it looks more bronzy irl though. 


lovingit85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> This MAXI bag was from 2011 and I am trying to find more information on it.
> I believe this is a metallic color and is also a limited edition release, and it is neither lambskin nor caviar.
> I would like to know if this is more to metallic gold or bronze.
> From what I heard, the color does changes under different light settings.
> This does not seem to have a puffy feel as well like the other usual flaps.
> Am really hoping to learn more about it.
> Thank You in advance.


----------



## bluekit

This is the maxi flap from 2009.  It was only out for a single season before the current shape of the maxi flap was introduced.


jess236 said:


> I am a total Chanel neophyte, and apologize if this is a really obvious ID request.  Would someone please tell me what the name/model of this bag is and if it is still sold at Chanel stores. Thanks!!!


----------



## tutushopper

MKress said:


> I tried searching, but did not find anything since I wasn't sure what to search for.  What is this Chanel piece?  On the forum page for the Chanel section?  Thank you!



It's one of the minaudières from the Chanel Métiers d'Art Paris-Edinburgh Collection.


----------



## MKress

tutushopper said:


> It's one of the minaudières from the Chanel Métiers d'Art Paris-Edinburgh Collection.


 
It is gorgeous!  Thank you!  You are so kind and helpful.


----------



## tutushopper

MKress said:


> It is gorgeous!  Thank you!  You are so kind and helpful.



You are very welcome; yes, these limited pieces are stunning.


----------



## jess236

bluekit said:


> This is the maxi flap from 2009.  It was only out for a single season before the current shape of the maxi flap was introduced.


Thank you so much for IDing this bag!


----------



## lovecoach85

bluekit said:


> This was from 11P, or spring season of year 2011.  It's a seasonal metallic color in lambskin.  That season had three metallic colors: lilac (silvery purple), green (minty( and bronze.  From your picture it looks like it is the bronze.  It is hard to photograph and it is true that it looks different depending on the lighting.  I have to say it looks more bronzy irl though.


Hi,

Thank You so much for your help. 
Is this supposed to be puffy like the classic lambskin flap?
The hardware looks different from the usual gold ans silver ones. Is this matte gold?
Tried pulling up images got it from google but can't seem to find more.


----------



## fige

Deleted...


----------



## mm_yl

No one know anything about this bag?


----------



## DznrBagLvr

tutushopper said:


> It's one of the minaudières from the Chanel Métiers d'Art Paris-Edinburgh Collection.



Hi Tutushopper! Would you mind looking at my post above (post #7370). You seem so knowledgeable about Chanel! I'm totally new to the brand (an avid LV lover) so I am eager for some info on my first Chanel (definitely not my last!) thank you so much.


----------



## bicycle

Does anybody know the model (or style code) and color of my Chanel? I I tried googling it but no luck  I misplaced the card but the hologram writes 16256019 . Thank you so much!


----------



## snowbubble

Can you ID this bag?


----------



## Croissant

Hi please help. I've taken in my bag to Chanel for some refurbishing (replace leather threading and leather pads and leather on hanging medallion) and would like to know more about the history of its skin. I see some of the vintage versions of Chanel bags have these tiny little dots on some of the scales. Is this age? Or Does this make them Caiman crocodile? I know Caiman skin looks very rough and rustic and the skins Chanel uses don't. it looks very much like alligator just with some dots. and I read somewhere that Chanel doesn't even use crocodile, only alligator or is that not relevant since the bag is older? Very confused and would appreciate your help! It seems too refined to be Caian but not smooth and blemish free enough to be alligator. Would Chanel have ever even used Caiman skin? Confused!!! 
Ps here are a few pics but remember my bag is currently with Chanel so I can't ate any other pics at the moment. 
http://followgram.me/i/529205424225224594_22957528

http://followgram.me/i/527495866868008551_22957528

http://followgram.me/i/528388009698494102_22957528


----------



## Roseville

Could someone indetify this to me if shes authentic???


----------



## KJWM

Can someone help me identify the following?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## dibonne

Hi everyone~ 

Can someone tell me the name or which collection the chanel bag to the left is? Has anyone seen it in store? 

thank you!!!


----------



## Lynda tam

Hi,

Does anyone know what's the model/model number of this bag? Thanks


----------



## Le.everlynn

What flap is this? Searched google and coulnt find a picture of if


----------



## thewind_

Please help identify!


----------



## amoree

Can someone tell me the season or style # and name of this bag!


----------



## anasa

thewind_ said:


> Please help identify!



Isn't this the classic jumbo, like it says in the picture?


----------



## dibonne

amoree said:


> Can someone tell me the season or style # and name of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2326987


OMG thats the same bag im looking for!! xx


----------



## Pompajel3

Hi. I would like to get more info on this Vintage model. The measurements is roughly 11x7x3.5 (I'm not sure if I measured it at the right places). It has 2 inside pockets and 1 outside back pocket. I believe it's a series 4. How much are these nowadays? Can anybody tell me the exact model name? I was able to find lookalikes in Portero and Malleries but this one is much bigger and has a back pocket which most I've seen doesn't have. Thanks.


----------



## Pompajel3

A few more pics..


----------



## jonsson88

hello,
can u please help me authenticate the following chanel bag I just purchased?
I hope im posting it in the correct page.
I received the bag and it is super small but my major problem is that there isnt the usual chanel sticker all my bag have or the certification card.
do you think by any chance it is authentic just an older model?
pleassssssssse help me so I can send it bag if its fake and hopefully get my money back.


----------



## bellaCoco

Hi there. I got this bag in nyc in may this year. I know it's from this years ss collection however I don't know the name.... :/ anyone can help? Thanks )


----------



## Locnguyen

Bought this chanel WOC from a friend but couldn't find the style for this one can you guys help me to idenity it its a beauty.


----------



## Locnguyen

More pics for it


----------



## Locnguyen

The logo cut is difference I've never seen before


----------



## Locnguyen

She told it a limit edition and will come out in 2014 but I'm not sure it's truth or not so please help me! Thanks!


----------



## anasa

Locnguyen said:


> She told it a limit edition and will come out in 2014 but I'm not sure it's truth or not so please help me! Thanks!



Nice bag! I don't know the style name but it seems like some sort of mini, not a WOC.


----------



## Locnguyen

She told me its a WOC so idk will see the inside when its adrive but thanks!


----------



## DANA21

hello 
i just bought my first Chanel two days ago , i went to buy the classic flap but i saw this one and i felt in love with it 
the SA removed the tag and when i got home i found out that i don't know the name of my Chanel 
could you help me please 
it is a new model , it was behind the counter , i know it is a calf skin i asked the SA about that 
but i searched the web site and didn't find any thing similar , if any identified the model please write the name , i don't have a Chanel store in my country or else i would've gone there and ask for there help , i bought it when i was travailing


----------



## justthehusband

Hello folks... my first post here and I hope I have done it correctly. I am not even at the stage of authenticating anything only the identifying stage.

My wife has a friend in her late 70s that used to work at Chanel and over the years has sold or even given my wife several things and we have never had an issue, but my wife brought a bag home that her friend is looking to sell her for a decent amount so I am trying to do the research.

I have been trying to figure out what this small 5" Chanel bag is even called and I am not finding anything anywhere. 

If anyone even knows what to call this little bag with no inner pockets, a magnet closure and a long belt loop on the back, but also with the long chain.

The woman said it is from the '80s, but does not remember when and there is no sticker inside the bag.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## kkatrina

I have to mention that I got this picture off a user on tpf that I found yesterday because I was browsing through Chanel bags. I cannot find the thread that it was on, and I saved the picture so that I could look for it elsewhere. However, I realized I did not know the name. It's beautiful and would love to find my own, does anyone know the exact name? TIA!!

Whoever this picture belongs to, please excuse me for posting it!!


----------



## Dearest girl

Please tell me what is the name of the bag. Thank you.


----------



## Moni4ka

Hi, can you please tell me the model of this bag.
Thank you,


----------



## tutushopper

Dearest girl said:


> Please tell me what is the name of the bag. Thank you.



Highlander suede diamond quilt.


----------



## heatherley

Hi guys can someone help me find some info on this vintage Chanel?This one is dark brown, I know there is a black one too but I just want to know more about it & what colors they come in


----------



## Mslizzy

Can someone plz identify which material this bag is made from?  I know it is from 13P and the style number is A68453Y07303.  TIA


----------



## Mslizzy

Mslizzy said:


> Can someone plz identify which material this bag is made from? I know it is from 13P and the style number is A68453Y07303. TIA


  Oh my sorry so big


----------



## pecknnibble

Does anyone know the model/style number of this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dorres

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone know the model/style number of this? Thanks in advance!



+1. I want this too!


----------



## tutushopper

Mslizzy said:


> Can someone plz identify which material this bag is made from?  I know it is from 13P and the style number is A68453Y07303.  TIA



From the photo it appears to be some form of iridescent caviar (calf).


----------



## DanieB

Does anyone no the model and size of this? Thanks in advance. 

http://instagram.com/p/d4t9TmHMH4/


----------



## nerimanna

hello dear avid chanel fans/experts. can i request some help to identify this beautiful bag? i've never seen anything like it w/ 2 clasps and it's so functional (hand carry bag to shoulder carry bag). thank you!


----------



## thewind_

sorry i meant to ask is the gold/silver, lamb/cavier!?


----------



## tutushopper

nerimanna said:


> hello dear avid chanel fans/experts. can i request some help to identify this beautiful bag? i've never seen anything like it w/ 2 clasps and it's so functional (hand carry bag to shoulder carry bag). thank you!



They didn't give a name to vintage collections; it's a more recent thing to give names to various bags in collections.


----------



## nerimanna

tutushopper said:


> They didn't give a name to vintage collections; it's a more recent thing to give names to various bags in collections.


oh didn't know that and didn't know this was vintage  im very new to chanel. thank you!


----------



## RACHEY07

I posted this a long time ago but thought I would try again. I would love to know if this bag exists. I love it! Thank you.


----------



## pinkappleband

hi my lovely ladies
is anyone can help me with this?
Whats the model number for this bag, the girl who seller to me said she bought in japen three years ago.
is this one 100% authentic?
many thanks


----------



## Purrrple

Can anyone tell me the name/style of these two bags?

Thanks!


----------



## smile4me6

Purrrple said:


> Can anyone tell me the name/style of these two bags?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Purrrple!! I have the second bag and on the tag it was simply called a large shopping tote!! It's my favorite tote!!!!!


----------



## dai_2013

Sorry!
Wrong thread!


----------



## Zasha

Purrrple said:


> Can anyone tell me the name/style of these two bags?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! First photo is called "tie dye flap" - seasonal bag


----------



## Kalos

pinkappleband said:


> hi my lovely ladies
> is anyone can help me with this?
> Whats the model number for this bag, the girl who seller to me said she bought in japen three years ago.
> is this one 100% authentic?
> many thanks



Hi, I can't say whether this is authentic or not, but perhaps someone in the authenticity thread can help u with it. I had the same bag in pink leather (I've since sold it) but I did take a photo of the tag, hope this helps with your model number question. Mine had a 6xxxxxx serial number, so it's actually from 2000-2002.


----------



## pinkappleband

Kalos said:


> Hi, I can't say whether this is authentic or not, but perhaps someone in the authenticity thread can help u with it. I had the same bag in pink leather (I've since sold it) but I did take a photo of the tag, hope this helps with your model number question. Mine had a 6xxxxxx serial number, so it's actually from 2000-2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335343
> View attachment 2335345
> View attachment 2335346


thx...how much did u sold them for?


----------



## kk1980

Hi can someone herlp me of the name of this bag and release year please


----------



## animadversor

Hi , dear channel experts, 
I'm new to Chanel and was hunting for my first, came across this on someone's instagram. I really like the color and the leather finish, in combination with the polished silver HW. I think it is a boy WOC, but all the boys (non woc mostly) that I've seen here are with vintage looking hardware, and never with this polished silver HW. Though there are what look like regular gold HW on some of the 2013 cruise boys.

So my question is, is this a legitimate Chanel release? Has anyone seen it in store? Because I am kinda interested!
Or could it be the unthinkable fake? In which case I'll just need to forget that I ever saw it


----------



## Lashes818

Saw this on eBay. The seller doesn't know the name and went on to say Chanel bags don't have names ????!!! But the pictures look real however I've never seen this bag!

Anyone information would help! Name, year code?

TIA!


----------



## Lashes818

Help ID this Chanel please!


----------



## kimetra24

Hi everyone! I'm new to the Chanel forum coming from LV. So I tried this bag on yesterday in the boutique and forgot to ask the name or collection of this bag. I've tried to locate this online with no success. Please help! TIA


----------



## Kalos

kimetra24 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the Chanel forum coming from LV. So I tried this bag on yesterday in the boutique and forgot to ask the name or collection of this bag. I've tried to locate this online with no success. Please help! TIA
> View attachment 2338517
> View attachment 2338518



I think this is the Chain Around Messenger (CAM)


----------



## kimetra24

Kalos said:


> I think this is the Chain Around Messenger (CAM)



Thanks so much&#128522;


----------



## Brandlover2000

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> Hi can someone PLEASE help me identify this bag?! Thanks so much in advance &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297887


Myrkur is absolutely right. It is a boy flap but it is fake as real Chanel bag would never have that kind of brown leather tag attached dear. Its color looks nice tho.


----------



## canyongirl

I'm obsessed w/this bag!  Can anyone tell me the style name?  TIA.


----------



## anasa

canyongirl said:


> I'm obsessed w/this bag!  Can anyone tell me the style name?  TIA.



Looks like some version of the Boy bag.


----------



## canyongirl

anasa said:


> Looks like some version of the Boy bag.



That's what I thought.  I love love love it.  Thank you!


----------



## _celine_

Can anyone tell me the name/style, production year and price of this bag? Thank you very much


----------



## aprilraign

Does anyone know the name of this boot and/or the year it came out?


----------



## Janren

Ok experts.  I know this is a classic flap but any idea on year, size or price?


----------



## Janren

oops


----------



## funkspice

What's the name of this super lovely bag?
It's not tweeded, it is actually nylon with a tweeded print.


----------



## lovecoach85

Hi,

Good morning everyone. 
I would like more info on this bag and if it is available for sale at the boutiques. 
It looks so versatile. 
In love.


----------



## BagPlease

Hi, I'm new here! Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? I've never seen it before but this is worn by Troian Bellisario, an actress from Pretty Little Liars, so I'm assuming that this is legitimate.


----------



## lizb

Hey everyone
Saw this on a blog, anyone have a ref code or idea of the name?
Many thanks!


----------



## Ale20

Dearest girl said:


> Please tell me what is the name of the bag. Thank you.


It's called the brown highlander, it's from the Edinburg collection. It comes in a small size or a large


----------



## vink

lovecoach85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> I would like more info on this bag and if it is available for sale at the boutiques.
> It looks so versatile.
> In love.



That's a castle rock flap. It's from Pre-fall 2013.


----------



## 3velyn

Hi,
I am new to chanel,help to authentic this GST bag.
TIA.


----------



## cocoa5257

Hi. Can anyone help authenticate this Classic Flap?


----------



## thelostdoll

may i ask. whats the name of this chanel bag


----------



## 3velyn

Hi 
Anyone help to check this bag is from which season limited edition,and also which year.Thanks.


----------



## anasa

3velyn said:


> Hi,
> I am new to chanel,help to authentic this GST bag.
> TIA.






cocoa5257 said:


> Hi. Can anyone help authenticate this Classic Flap?



This is the wrong thread for authentication. You should post in the "Authenticate this bag" thread in the Chanel Shopping section.


----------



## 3velyn

anasa said:


> This is the wrong thread for authentication. You should post in the "Authenticate this bag" thread in the Chanel Shopping section.


Oh thanks,wrong thread,  
mind help to tell me what is the bag called,i posted in my second post.


----------



## Ellewalker

Hi all,

I know this is a boy but which size is it.. An approximate price in Australia would be amazing also

X e


----------



## anasa

Ellewalker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this is a boy but which size is it.. An approximate price in Australia would be amazing also
> 
> X e
> 
> View attachment 2345889



Ohhh, this is the blonde salad girl, Chiara something right? That's a large. Don't know the price though.


----------



## gracereika

Hi ladies! Can I get help identifying this bag?


----------



## Gnh

Hi there!! Can anyone please help me identify this chanel bag. Thanks!!


----------



## amesbegonia

Hi - I'm currently getting this authenticated but I'd also love to find out the name, date/season (2003-04?), collection, original price or anything else I can about this bag.  

Also, is it referred to as a clutch? A shoulder bag? ...Something on a chain?  
I know it has the Camellia pattern on the exterior....  It's about 9 inches or less in width at the bottom... Hardware is rose gold... 

Sorry, I'm new to Chanel - coming from LV.   

Thanks so much for any info you can share!  (Link to more photos below.)





*Here's a link to 30 additional photos on my photobucket:*
http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/library/Chanel%20Camellia


----------



## Gnh

An0ther photo of the chanel. Pls help me identify.


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Just the name.... Please help!


----------



## bresween

http://www.walkinmycloset.com/designers-recycle/item-vintage/purse.chanel.3

Any ideas? I can't seem to find anything else with the patches in the corners


----------



## eggieggi

Hi experts,
Hope you guys can help me out. I need to know if there's any authentic Chanel boy that look like this one , I don't have any photo of authentic one, because I have never seen any Chanel boy like this and Im pretty sure none exists.
http://www.ultrafashionbag.com/Chanel-Le-Boy-Real-Python-Shoulder-Bag-11310.html
Have any of you ever seen this bag before?


----------



## loveformulberry

Hi there! 
Just wondering if anyone can help me in my quest to find the name of these two beauties. The first I spotted on pinterest and my jaw dropped! Can anyone help please 



And sorry for the poor quality of this one


----------



## xCookiedoughx

Hi Ladies , my dear friend is tracking down this boy bag which she had no idea of the name and price and which seasons it belongs to and so is it still available in boutiques?

TIA


----------



## tutushopper

xCookiedoughx said:


> Hi Ladies , my dear friend is tracking down this boy bag which she had no idea of the name and price and which seasons it belongs to and so is it still available in boutiques?
> 
> TIA


that's a fall bag that many call unofficially the "Mohawk" pony hair boy bag. I saw these in Chanel boutiques about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Frillylily

ph34rthiscuteon said:


> Just the name.... Please help!


I own this bag in black. It is part of the Retro Chain Collection.  It is one of the flap versions


----------



## eggieggi

Hi experts,
 Hope you guys can help me out. I need to know if there's any authentic Chanel boy that look like this one , I don't have any photo of authentic one, because I have never seen any Chanel boy like this and Im pretty sure none exists.
Have any of you ever seen this bag before?


----------



## poppyseed

Hello, could you please give me some info on this bag-I am a complete Chanel virgin so anything will help


----------



## anasa

poppyseed said:


> Hello, could you please give me some info on this bag-I am a complete Chanel virgin so anything will help
> View attachment 2351393



Is this vintage? I don't think it's the actual name but I've seen it referred to as the "chocolate bar" bag on resale sites, haha.


----------



## poppyseed

anasa said:


> Is this vintage? I don't think it's the actual name but I've seen it referred to as the "chocolate bar" bag on resale sites, haha.



You know I have no idea how old it is lol! But thank you so much for the tip - I have googled "chocolate bar" and it is coming up with lots of pictures that look like this bag 
Perhaps that will help me with my re-search...if not I'm happy to call it chocolate bar, love that!


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

Can you please identify this Chanel bag?

instagram.com/p/VgwFFTBy6b/


http://instagram.com/p/VgwFFTBy6b/


----------



## mochi0172

Can someone please help ID this one:

http://instagram.com/p/e7E_1bSD03/

Thanks!


----------



## anasa

ArtsyLVChick said:


> Can you please identify this Chanel bag?
> 
> instagram.com/p/VgwFFTBy6b/
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/VgwFFTBy6b/



This looks like the cosmos bag.



mochi0172 said:


> Can someone please help ID this one:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/e7E_1bSD0/
> 
> Thanks!



This is the boy enchained bag. Someone recently posted a reveal of theirs on the forum, if you want to see more photos.


----------



## netter

Is this the thread where I would post an authentication question about a Chanel that is up for sale on a website? Thank you for your help.


----------



## coreenmd

Hi! Anyone have any idea what this style is called?  thank you!


----------



## pineapples

Please help identify this bag!! Thank you so much!! 

http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b24796355?u=brand_station


----------



## Damgaard

Hi, despite the poor pictures I hope someone can help me identify this gorgeous Chanel bag


----------



## dmh

Hello! I just purchased this authentic Chanel that needs a handle replacement. Hoping I got a good deal! Anyway, I am trying to find the style or another pic of this bag. please take a look as I would really appreciate your help!!!! So Excited!! What style? The seller says it's leather?   Thank you,  dmh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAMAGED-Cha...285?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25837dfe0d

P.S. Chanel charges $195.00 for handle replacement, so hopefully this will be a good investment!  Still excited!!  Thanks again,  dmh


----------



## BuyerBB

Can somebody please identify this Chanel bag for me.  It kind of looks like a lady pearly but its different


----------



## BuyerBB

Can somebody help me identify this bag.  It looks similar to a lady pearly


----------



## dalia87

hello ) 
What do you think about this bag? fake or authentic ? pleaaasee help


----------



## yichen

can you authenticate this bag??
http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35156007518


----------



## jun3machina

can anyone ID??


----------



## Valerie Johnson

that would be the GST large tote caviar with gold hardware.  The most popular Chanel bag carried today.


----------



## Penelope1988

HADASSA said:


> US$2600 plus tax. I am sorry I don't know the prices in other currencies/countries.



Thank you


----------



## Penelope1988

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, I saw this clutch in Paris last week. The price was about eur 1800. The SA said the clutch is available in black caviar, black patent, red patent, blue patent, and pink lambskin this season. I wanted the pink lambskin, but it was sold out at all the stores I checked.


Thank you so much


----------



## ChanelItaly

Hi Ladies,

could someone please tell me which bag is this, the price and the type of size?
Thanks a lot


http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...&sa=X&ei=tilRUo7pBceFtAaD5oFw&ved=0CFEQ9QEwAw


----------



## Alexandras1

Greetings all! Can anyone please help me identify this Chanel bag? It's limited edition, and as for the year, I belive it's 4 years old (maybe 3 years), single flap, with hardware edging. I have searched and searched but cannot find any reference to this bag!
Thanks for your help!!





*http://www.flickr.com/photos/104380062@N04/10107904355/ *


----------



## estellebali

Hello

Pease can you authenticate this bag ?

Thanks you 
Regards
Estelle


----------



## Jacsporkchop

can someone please help me identify this bag? planning to buy it? Seller says its a lady pearly, but not exactly the same as the pictures of lady pearly bags.


----------



## Jacsporkchop

is this a lady pearly bag?  there are some similarities, but big differences also. it's a gorgeous bag though.  please help identify.
fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1378766_234946316662614_465898774_n.jpg


----------



## Jacsporkchop

BuyerBB said:


> Can somebody please identify this Chanel bag for me.  It kind of looks like a lady pearly but its different


hi. I think we're both wondering about the same bag.  Mine is just black in caviar leather.  The seller says it's a lady pearly bag.  But I doubt it.  some similarities, but big differences. check out the pic in my previous post.


----------



## celinealexandra

item name: unknown
listing number: -
seller: no seller, I'm the owner
link: -
who took the pictures: I took the picture
History of the bag:

I found this bag on a fleamarket near Cannes years ago, cost me almost nothing, assumed it was a fake. Last night I stumbled upon the fact that you can authenticate a bag by looking at the brand of the zipper. In my case this is is a Lampo zipper. 
There is no logo inside, just burgundy interior.
I was hoping somebody could help me authenticate, and if so maybe inform
me around what year it was made. I looked at chanel bags with tassels on google, and mine looks different from the round ones with the Chanel
Logo on it. Like I said it doesn't  have a logo on the inside als the CC doesnt have a stamp or anything. But then there's the lampo zipper...I hope somebody has some information about this one.


----------



## forchanel

What is the name of this Chanel bag Miranda Kerr is wearing???


----------



## LOvELoVeLoubies

Hi guys!

I have a question hopefully someone can help me with....
The Chanel black caviar gst has always been my dream bag and I've been searching for one but I've noticed some have the engraved chanel one the hardware and some don't. Is there a more specific name for the one that's engraved? I prefer that one


----------



## Bagsaremylife!

Can anyone please ID this bag for me?


----------



## 3velyn

heavenlyn said:


> Hi everyone! Appreciate any help in ID-ing this bag my friend purchased off eBay a while ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Baby,your fri bag is amazing,would like to know what is the name of the bag is,because I found one like that one but silver color.mind to ask your fri to whether would like to resell?


----------



## minigingerbread

My aunt passed this to me >15 years ago. At that time I was still in my late teens and not into chanel. My reaction was 'eeeew'! And so this had been in storage since then. Last week I dug through my closet and here it was. I thought 'holy cow, this is gorgeous!'
Anyway I have no idea what model it is. It is pretty small. About 6x4.5in.

Appreciate your input!


----------



## minigingerbread

3velyn said:


> Hi Baby,your fri bag is amazing,would like to know what is the name of the bag is,because I found one like that one but silver color.mind to ask your fri to whether would like to resell?


I saw this being sold at malleries. And there are quite a few of them.


----------



## heavenlyn

3velyn said:


> Hi Baby,your fri bag is amazing,would like to know what is the name of the bag is,because I found one like that one but silver color.mind to ask your fri to whether would like to resell?


 
Sorry! She has no idea what it's called and she has no intention to resell it.


----------



## mnmpqf

loveformulberry said:


> Hi there!
> Just wondering if anyone can help me in my quest to find the name of these two beauties. The first I spotted on pinterest and my jaw dropped! Can anyone help please
> View attachment 2349721
> 
> 
> And sorry for the poor quality of this one
> View attachment 2349724
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349726


Someone please help this dear woman with the top one because I am DYING and I MUST know the name!


----------



## Greeneyedlover

Hi,
Can you please tell me whats the name of this bag?






Thank you


----------



## ckylee

Can anyone tell me the item # for this necklace? Thanks!


----------



## mnmsportie

Does anyone know the name of this purse? I believe its a limited edition 2006.


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

Hello, I'm just wondering...My Poupette had a bad reputation back in 2007. Do they still have a bad reputation in 2013? Thanks!


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

Bagsaremylife! said:


> Can anyone please ID this bag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357940


I can't. But wow! What a beautiful bag!


----------



## 3velyn

minigingerbread said:


> I saw this being sold at malleries. And there are quite a few of them.


Thanks Minigingerbread,I will find in Malleries .


----------



## 3velyn

heavenlyn said:


> Sorry! She has no idea what it's called and she has no intention to resell it.


Find out this clutch is seasonal LE.


----------



## tutushopper

RealBrunetteNot said:


> Hello, I'm just wondering...My Poupette had a bad reputation back in 2007. Do they still have a bad reputation in 2013? Thanks!


They still have the reputation of taking money and then never answering emails. Try Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.


Greeneyedlover said:


> Hi,
> Can you please tell me whats the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


most vintage bags weren't named like current bags are.



LOvELoVeLoubies said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a question hopefully someone can help me with....
> The Chanel black caviar gst has always been my dream bag and I've been searching for one but I've noticed some have the engraved chanel one the hardware and some don't. Is there a more specific name for the one that's engraved? I prefer that one



GST bags in 2010 were changed to have the large entwined CC's stitched directly on the leather rather than a separate piece of leather stitched on. At the same time the rings were changed to larger with the "31Rue Cambon" engraving.


----------



## Greeneyedlover

most vintage bags weren't named like current bags are.


Thanks


----------



## Shalu

Can someone please ID this and let me know which season?

Thanks


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

When was this photo taken? This year?


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

tutushopper said:


> They still have the reputation of taking money and then never answering emails. Try Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.
> most vintage bags weren't named like current bags are.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. This is reeeeallly helpful. It's a minefield out there!


----------



## Shalu

Yes, it was taken yesterday I think.


----------



## Janren

Miranda is carrying the new tweed classic flap.  Just saw it on chanel.com. Fall-Winter 2013/14 Pre-collection.


----------



## trancequeen

Can anyone pls ID my bag? I just bought it from chanel paris, but I dont know what's the name of the bag. I assumed it's from f/w 2013 though. TIA!


----------



## HKShopper80

Hi what is this bag called?  Is it an old style?  Most importantly, I haven't seen this style (without quilting) much...is that people people don't favor it?
http://www.portero.com/chanel-cream-...-tote-bag.html


----------



## Shalu

Janren said:


> Miranda is carrying the new tweed classic flap.  Just saw it on chanel.com. Fall-Winter 2013/14 Pre-collection.



Thanks Janren!


----------



## Ellewalker

trancequeen said:


> Can anyone pls ID my bag? I just bought it from chanel paris, but I dont know what's the name of the bag. I assumed it's from f/w 2013 though. TIA!



This bag is gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## ChanelItaly

Hi ladies,

could you tell me the name of this 2005/200 Chanel?

Thanks a lot 

http://www.imageshack.com/my/images


----------



## chanilla

Hi everyone~

Would you help me to identified this black and pink wallet? I just got it from a friend and i wonder if anyone knows about how much does it worth too..
Thanks


----------



## anasa

chanilla said:


> Hi everyone~
> 
> Would you help me to identified this black and pink wallet? I just got it from a friend and i wonder if anyone knows about how much does it worth too..
> Thanks




It's from the Cambon line


----------



## kimchikisses

Help! Could someone tell me from what season this bag is? Or the name of it, if someone knows.


----------



## you_821

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/99149629269790766/

I have this bag. Does anyone know the name and how much it retailed for originally? I believe it's a 2002. thanks.


----------



## you_821

Hi, I have this chanel bag. Was told it's from 2002. Does anyone know what the name is and how much it originally retailed for? Thanks. 

http://www.elle.com/fashion/spotlight/inside-the-closet-of-bethenny-frankel-627203#slide-16


----------



## BuyerBB

Jacsporkchop said:


> hi. I think we're both wondering about the same bag.  Mine is just black in caviar leather.  The seller says it's a lady pearly bag.  But I doubt it.  some similarities, but big differences. check out the pic in my previous post.


yeah we are talking about the same bag.  Have you figured out the name of the bag?


----------



## Kalos

trancequeen said:


> Can anyone pls ID my bag? I just bought it from chanel paris, but I dont know what's the name of the bag. I assumed it's from f/w 2013 though. TIA![\




That's the Shiva bag, congrats!


----------



## freshtodeath

Hey Chanel Ladies,

Could you please help me identify and find this bag please! Any info would help! 

thank you!!


----------



## ravingdave

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


It is a great looking one.. let me see If I can find it


----------



## crashlee25

Can anyone tell me what this bag is called?


----------



## SFW88

View attachment 2364027
View attachment 2364028
View attachment 2364029


Hi can someone authenticate this Chanel wallet it would be greatly appreciated. 

The seller: Sonia Samonte 1493 
Serial number- 10218184


----------



## lilyrose0156

Can someone tell me the season/year of this chanel bag and name?


----------



## tutushopper

lilyrose0156 said:


> Can someone tell me the season/year of this chanel bag and name?



These bags are the 2.55 (commonly called "reissue"). The black is an 00V which means it's a classic of all seasons. Hard to tell from this photo which season the red bag is from; colors are seasonal.


----------



## pinktailcat

dacordell13 said:


> I need help identifying what kind of chanel bag this is.
> I cant find any others like it!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I don't think this purse is CHANEL...


----------



## Greengoddess8

Ellewalker said:


> This bag is gorgeous!! Congrats


Beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## Shopping4One

SFW88 said:


> View attachment 2364027
> View attachment 2364028
> View attachment 2364029
> 
> 
> Hi can someone authenticate this Chanel wallet it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> The seller: Sonia Samonte 1493
> Serial number- 10218184



Just google the serial number; sadly, that one's pretty common.


----------



## Shopping4One

pinktailcat said:


> I don't think this purse is CHANEL...



I agree, not made by Chanel.


----------



## QuQu

Hello. Can anyone please authenticate this chanel gst bag for me?
Item: Chanel GST in black caviar with gold hardware
seller: The luxury Closet
link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...nel-black-caviar-grand-shopper-tote-gst-bag-2

Thank you so much!


----------



## Viola7yx

hello,
can sb tell me the name of that bag?
tx


----------



## tutushopper

Viola7yx said:


> hello,
> can sb tell me the name of that bag?
> tx


GST which stands for grand shopping tote.


----------



## tutushopper

dacordell13 said:


> I need help identifying what kind of chanel bag this is.
> I cant find any others like it!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



Try Canal street; this bag is a really bad fake.


----------



## juliafcp

item:Chanel 2:55 Lambskin Double Flap Bag
listing number:MAL209123118
Seller:malleries.com
link:http://www.malleries.com/chanel-255-...118-s-209.html
commentslease autenticate this purse for me.it will be really help.thanks


----------



## Kopisusu

Hi,
Can anyone identify this bag please - suspect late 80's - early 90's when it was purchased? Many thanks


----------



## weiting

hello, does anyone know the name of the bag?
thanks in advance!!


----------



## tutushopper

Kopisusu said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone identify this bag please - suspect late 80's - early 90's when it was purchased? Many thanks



Bags of this era weren't given names. That is a much more recent phenomena.


----------



## littlemisscoco

Hello anyone know the names/ prices of these bags anywhere I can purchase one!?? The website I found them on had them advertised as the "graphic bag collection"

http://ikifashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Chanel-Graphic-Bag-Collection.jpg


And 

http://ikifashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Chanel-Red-and-Black-Graphic-Mini-Flap-Bags.jpg


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Does anyone know the name/style of the Chanel bag that Jennifer Aniston is seen carrying in the celebrities and Chanel thread?? TIA!


----------



## pink_fluff

Hello everyone hope you're all well. Please can you help identify this Chanel bag - my friend has FINALLY decided to purchase one & this is the one she wants but is too shy to go into the boutiques to enquire. Please help!


----------



## dmh

HELP! Please help me identify my newest Chanel find! This baby is huge! Where can I find the retail price & a picture of this Chanel? Replacing the handles. Did I get a good deal? Please & thank you!!!!!!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161119862285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## tutushopper

pink_fluff said:


> Hello everyone hope you're all well. Please can you help identify this Chanel bag - my friend has FINALLY decided to purchase one & this is the one she wants but is too shy to go into the boutiques to enquire. Please help!



I'm afraid your friend won't have any luck in the Chanel boutiques as this is a vintage bag. Your friend will have to look at resale shops and sites. Be sure to advise her to have it authenticated prior to purchasing.


----------



## tutushopper

dmh said:


> HELP! Please help me identify my newest Chanel find! This baby is huge! Where can I find the retail price & a picture of this Chanel? Replacing the handles. Did I get a good deal? Please & thank you!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161119862285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



The retail price was stated on the auction, as was the statement that it was well used and may be possibly for replacement parts only due to the condition and missing parts. Only you can decide if this was a good deal for you.


----------



## ChaneLisette

dmh said:


> HELP! Please help me identify my newest Chanel find! This baby is huge! Where can I find the retail price & a picture of this Chanel? Replacing the handles. Did I get a good deal? Please & thank you!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161119862285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



It looks like a larger size of this bag on ebay. 

http://******/19JqER0

As long as you are happy with the condition, I am sure Chanel can replace the handles for you and you will have saved quite a bit off of the retail price.


----------



## littlemisscoco

anybody there?


----------



## pink_fluff

tutushopper said:


> I'm afraid your friend won't have any luck in the Chanel boutiques as this is a vintage bag. Your friend will have to look at resale shops and sites. Be sure to advise her to have it authenticated prior to purchasing.



Thank you  x


----------



## iheartlv27

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141091678956
I found a bag on ebay that looks like it has typewriter or computer keys on the front. I've never seen this style before.
Does anyone here happen to know the name of this Chanel bag, when it was made, and what it retailed for?


----------



## MsJacqueline

Hi guys can anyone tell me the name of this bag. And price if possible.
Thanks in advance. 
Xx


----------



## MsJacqueline

Hey guys 

I really want to know the name of this Chanel bag and if possible the price. 
If possible does anyone know if I can get this in the uk? 

Thanking you in advance.  

Xx


----------



## lovechanel920

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-505.html


----------



## gymangel812

its the chain around flap iirc


----------



## anai_dujour

Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag please?

http://instagram.com/p/b8J97yIxjy/
http://instagram.com/p/fYF4C2IxjA/

absolutely need to have it!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Anyone happen to know the size and name of this bag? I neeeeeeed it! Ha. Thanks everyone!


----------



## dorres

Tina_Bina said:


> Anyone happen to know the size and name of this bag? I neeeeeeed it! Ha. Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2369481



I think this is the Chanel 3 mini for $2700.


----------



## littlemisscoco

omg the mini 3 is so cute!!! does anyone know if it has 4 holes??? is it still available!?


----------



## Tina_Bina

Thank you Dorres! Now I reaaaaally want one!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi can someone tell me about this sale please? It seems to have a boy closure but the strap is leather

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-sac-a-main-chanel-bleu-marine-754242.shtml


----------



## Jbilsland1

Can anyone help me authenticate this vintage chanel??


----------



## Swanky

Hi, welcome to tPF! 

All authenticity questions must be submitted here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-829807.html

Please read first posts to make sure you have enough for authentication.


----------



## MsJacqueline

gymangel812 said:


> its the chain around flap iirc




Thank you. X


----------



## Dolcemamma

Hi can someone tell me the year this Chanel was produced? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you in advance!!! 
Xoxo DM


----------



## littlemisscoco

anyone know the name/price of this bag? and where i can find it!? thank you


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Hi, anyone knows the name of Alessandra Ambrosio's bag? Here is the link: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-480.html#post25564129

TIA


----------



## Viola7yx

Viola7yx said:


> hello,
> can sb tell me the name of that bag?
> tx


Thanks!!


----------



## Viola7yx

Hello,

can sb. help me with the name of that bag below....
Thanks a lot in advance!
glamloop.com/katalog/article/mini-flap-bag/3843


----------



## tutushopper

Viola7yx said:


> Hello,
> 
> can sb. help me with the name of that bag below....
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> glamloop.com/katalog/article/mini-flap-bag/3843



It's a patent wallet on a chain (WOC).


----------



## tutushopper

crazyaboutbags said:


> Hi, anyone knows the name of Alessandra Ambrosio's bag? Here is the link:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-480.html#post25564129
> 
> TIA



That's the mineral nights collection bag.


----------



## Morganita

Kopisusu said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone identify this bag please - suspect late 80's - early 90's when it was purchased? Many thanks


One of the original camera bags I believe?


----------



## crazyaboutbags

tutushopper said:


> That's the mineral nights collection bag.



Thanks so much *tutushopper*


----------



## Viola7yx

tutushopper said:


> It's a patent wallet on a chain (WOC).


so you reckon it´s a fake?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Can you please help me identify this Chanel bag? Here's a pic from a reputable, high end department store. I know it's original. 

The SA described it as a "Boy Bag" at $2400 plus tax. Is this a woc? If anyone has a style number or any links with additional pictures (of interior, sides) or size info, I'd really appreciate it! Thank you so much!


----------



## tutushopper

crazyaboutbags said:


> Thanks so much *tutushopper*


You are welcome.


Viola7yx said:


> so you reckon it´s a fake?



Questions about authenticity should be posted in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread using the format and photos given in the first two posts. If it's not a live listing, you can use services such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U for a small fee ($5-7).


----------



## azgolfgirl

My aunt just gave me a vintage quilted Chanel bag; she thinks it's from the early 90s.   Has a very large CC on the front, as well as front and back pockets.  Never seen this before.  Anyone know what it's called?  It's nice and roomy, perfect for daytime, about 11" L x 9" H. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help?
name: Authentic Chanel 10" 2.55 Black Lambskin Leather Classic Double Flap Bag
seller: skyisthelimit36
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-Ch...andbags&hash=item43c0bb45bf&_uhb=1#ht_434wt_0

seller says it's black, I think it's navy...


----------



## llllcarriellll

*Hello everyone! Would you mind to tell me the year this Chanel wallet was produced? Thanks a lot for your help! *


----------



## waverlinda

Was at Selfridges last week and bought this. I know it's not the classic flap but wanted to find more info on it.


----------



## dorres

waverlinda said:


> Was at Selfridges last week and bought this. I know it's not the classic flap but wanted to find more info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2379054
> View attachment 2379055



I believe this is the coco sporran.


----------



## waverlinda

Thanks dorres!


----------



## tutushopper

waverlinda said:


> Was at Selfridges last week and bought this. I know it's not the classic flap but wanted to find more info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2379054
> View attachment 2379055



Definitely the sporran flap from pre-fall 2013..


----------



## maumau811

Hi Everyone,

Really appreciate if you can help me identify this chanel thank you very much!!!

http://postimg.org/image/wj0rupotp/


----------



## tutushopper

maumau811 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Really appreciate if you can help me identify this chanel thank you very much!!!
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/wj0rupotp/



It looks like the in the business flap.


----------



## maumau811

wow tutushopper thats a fast reply!! thank you very much!

I just searched in a business flap and found someone selling on ebay.

I was scared i bought something fake!!! I bought it in a chanel store in korea for about USD 3400 .. and this seller is selling on ebay at same price buts it already been used.

do you know why i cannot find this bag on the chanel website? Thank you!!


----------



## tutushopper

maumau811 said:


> wow tutushopper thats a fast reply!! thank you very much!
> 
> I just searched in a business flap and found someone selling on ebay.
> 
> I was scared i bought something fake!!! I bought it in a chanel store in korea for about USD 3400 .. and this seller is selling on ebay at same price buts it already been used.
> 
> do you know why i cannot find this bag on the chanel website? Thank you!!



I can't see the Chanel website on my phone, so I have no idea what they are showing. Usually they only show a sampling of the seasonal bags available in any given season. Since cruise is starting to show up in stores, perhaps they are also preparing to show that (I'm guessing they are still showing fall/winter, but again, I can't access it on my phone).


----------



## xavier14

Can someone please help me identify this chanel bag? Thanks


----------



## Jdacosta

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rown-leather-portefeuille-chanel-747920.shtml

Really hoping someone could tell me the name of this wallet and if its authentic please,

thanks for any help x


----------



## apink

Helo ..may I know the name of this chanel bag?


----------



## Kalos

apink said:


> Helo ..may I know the name of this chanel bag?




This is the Easy Caviar Flap


----------



## schadenfreude

I'm fairly certain this is vintage, but does anyone know the name of Ashlee Simpson's little shoulder bag?


----------



## lalaine

Hi ladies!

I'm about to get this, but I'm very unsure whether this is the real deal or not. Can you please help me authenticate this red Chanel evening clutch? thanks a bunch! 

http://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-evening-satin-clutch-red-290895


----------



## you_821

Hi, I am new to this. How could I post a picture here? I only see the link function. Thanks.


----------



## you_821

I would like to attach, if possible.


----------



## anasa

you_821 said:


> I would like to attach, if possible.




Welcome to TPF! I think you need a certain number of posts before you're allowed to post photos, PM, etc.


----------



## you_821

anasa said:


> Welcome to TPF! I think you need a certain number of posts before you're allowed to post photos, PM, etc.


Hi Anasa,

First of, thank for your welcome! I've actually meant to check your instagram (once I figure out) and other posts ever since I've noticed your red WOC a couple of days ago! Felt like a kindred spirit already b/c I just got my red WOC (but the patent red brilliant) one this past weekend. 

So, the attached function won't work until maybe 10 or more posts?


----------



## Purrrple

Can someone help me identify this bag? I saw this in Neiman Marcus today but all the SAs were busy so I didn't get a chance to speak with someone. It is not the Easy Caviar Flap. There is an extra front pocket right under the flap, there is a back exterior pocket like the classics, and the feel of the caviar is different. Also priced at $4100.

Thanks!


----------



## dorres

Purrrple said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? I saw this in Neiman Marcus today but all the SAs were busy so I didn't get a chance to speak with someone. It is not the Easy Caviar Flap. There is an extra front pocket right under the flap, there is a back exterior pocket like the classics, and the feel of the caviar is different. Also priced at $4100.
> 
> Thanks!



Now and forever


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Does anyone know the name of this bag, what season it's from and if it's still available? I'm asking about the beige bag in the pic. Thanks!


----------



## kienyhow

Can someone help me to identify this Beautiful Vintage Chanel? 

It is tiny in terms of the Size: 16cm L 16cm H 7cm W

Thank you.


----------



## kienyhow

Can someone please help me to identify this Patent Leather Chanel? 

Thank you very much. 

The Size is 47cm L 31cm H 17cm W


----------



## irene83

Does anyone have an idea about the name and price of this beauty? I ran into it at my local RTW boutique and was drooling over it. Thanks!


----------



## irene83

irene83 said:


> Does anyone have an idea about the name and price of this beauty? I ran into it at my local RTW boutique and was drooling over it. Thanks!



I actually figured it out. The perfect edge flap!


----------



## purplepoodles

Kenihow, cute bag. All I can tell you is the gold quilted ball was from the 80s.


----------



## tutushopper

kienyhow said:


> Can someone help me to identify this Beautiful Vintage Chanel?
> 
> It is tiny in terms of the Size: 16cm L 16cm H 7cm W
> 
> Thank you.



Chanel didn't give names to bags when this vintage beauty was made.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

can anyone identify this crossbody?  doesn't look like the mini...sorry bout the blurry picture


----------



## MyBelovedBags

Hello

I would very much appreciate your support in identifying this Chanel bag. 

Thank you.


----------



## lilyrose0156

-


----------



## lilyrose0156

Which season is this red beauty from?


----------



## Bekind_18

Hi everyone, first Does anyone know the name of this bag and what year it's from? Thanks


----------



## dianahuang

Hi ladies please tell me what the name of this chanel #11 TIA


----------



## Spacegal79

HELP!

I bought this beautiful bag but I have no idea what's its name!

Initially I thought it is a CC Crave flap but the interior of the bag is different. There's one zipped pocket in my bag, no additional pockets for lipstick etc. Also my chain does not have an interwoven leather. (See picture)

I bought it in Paris last month (Oct 2013). 

Can anyone help? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Viola7yx

pls. help identify this chanel..it was bought in the late 70s...


----------



## D5791M

Spacegal79 said:


> HELP!
> 
> I bought this beautiful bag but I have no idea what's its name!
> 
> Initially I thought it is a CC Crave flap but the interior of the bag is different. There's one zipped pocket in my bag, no additional pockets for lipstick etc. Also my chain does not have an interwoven leather. (See picture)
> 
> I bought it in Paris last month (Oct 2013).
> 
> Can anyone help? Thank you very much in advance!


http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/07/17/chanel-shiva-bag-reference-guide/#prettyPhoto


----------



## D5791M

Purrrple said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? I saw this in Neiman Marcus today but all the SAs were busy so I didn't get a chance to speak with someone. It is not the Easy Caviar Flap. There is an extra front pocket right under the flap, there is a back exterior pocket like the classics, and the feel of the caviar is different. Also priced at $4100.
> 
> Thanks!


A94008-Y07659 -$4100 large flap black 6.7x11.4x4


----------



## D5791M

apink said:


> Helo ..may I know the name of this chanel bag?


how much is that bag?if 3000 or 2800 maybe easy.


----------



## ctcarmen

What's the name of Chanel bag in her?!!
Anyone can help?
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## sugarchrissie

Anyone know the name of this bag? I'm absolutely in love with it from the first sight!


----------



## kienyhow

tutushopper said:


> Chanel didn't give names to bags when this vintage beauty was made.


 
Thank you for your information


----------



## kienyhow

purplepoodles said:


> Kenihow, cute bag. All I can tell you is the gold quilted ball was from the 80s.


 
Thank you very much! That's good enough for me


----------



## kienyhow

kienyhow said:


> Can someone please help me to identify this Patent Leather Chanel?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> The Size is 47cm L 31cm H 17cm W


 
Anyone can identify this patent leather Chanel please?


----------



## rendy_haryono

Anyone know the name of this bag? Many thanks..


----------



## nox

please help identify this chanel


----------



## susieserb

This bag is in my blood and it must be a seasonal from 2012 can anybody help me identify it and more importantly give me a name so I can hunt it DOWN.


----------



## summerpink

Its name is BACK TO SCHOOL


----------



## susieserb

summerpink said:


> Its name is BACK TO SCHOOL



Yes my old notes tell me that but is it in the Boy Bag collection (also I wasn't sure if my notes were correct)?


----------



## jchen815

I purchased this in red and baby blue! I LOVE this vintage style. Anyone know what it's called? TIA


----------



## jessie117cn

Hi, does anyone knows which style this bag is called? Thanks a lot.


----------



## tutushopper

jchen815 said:


> I purchased this in red and baby blue! I LOVE this vintage style. Anyone know what it's called? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393087



Back when this was made, Chanel didn't name bags, but I see a lot of places calling it the "Diana" bag because the late Princess Diana was photographed wearing this bag.


----------



## Glamrus

Looking at the celeb thread I saw a bags recently carried by Miley that I would like more info on as far as the name at least any other details you ladies might have!
It is black in color and looks to have white lettering scattered across spelling out Chanel along with the cc logo. TIA!


----------



## Glamrus

Here is a pic


----------



## anasa

I wonder if it's vintage. I know Miley has spoken out about being very fond of vintage Chanel, and I saw a similar one on Malleries recently. 

Here's the one I saw: http://www.malleries.com/chanel-coc...mbo-classic-flap-bag-rare-i-120429-s-335.html


----------



## Glamrus

Thanks Anasa for your reply!
I'm not sure I don't really get a vintage vibe from it. If anyone knows the name of it that would be great.


----------



## franceisbetter

Can someone please help me identify this Chanel?  And how can I tell if it is authentic?  It has a tag on the inside with the number 12244133.  

Thank You!


----------



## yslrg390

Glamrus said:


> Thanks Anasa for your reply!
> I'm not sure I don't really get a vintage vibe from it. If anyone knows the name of it that would be great.



I'm interested in the bag as well. I think this is the one Miley is carrying in the photo.

http://www.malleries.com/vintage-chanel-c-h-a-n-e-l-cocoon-handbag-i-126539-s-2659.html


----------



## pooh1001a

Hi,

Does anyone know the name of this bag and how much it is?





Thanks!


----------



## 502037

Anyone know the name of this wallet?

Edit: Sorry image wont show up but here's a link, TIA!

deluxemall.com/attachments/chanel/281860d1337963959-sold-chanel-caviar-tri-fold-wallet-s-250-c1.jpg


----------



## tutushopper

franceisbetter said:


> Can someone please help me identify this Chanel?  And how can I tell if it is authentic?  It has a tag on the inside with the number 12244133.
> 
> Thank You!



Etinceler authentications and Authenticate4U both do authentications for as little as $5 to $7.


----------



## babybluess78

Hi,

I am new to this forum so I am not sure if I had post in the correct thread, can anyone help is there any CC Black/Pink Lambskin Wallet by the model of A518?


----------



## tnguyen87

I saw this bag on bonanza.com and emailed the seller for more pictures and today the listing was gone! Luckily I saved the picture.


Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and if it's still in stores? If so, how much is it? Thank you sooo much!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

susieserb said:


> This bag is in my blood and it must be a seasonal from 2012 can anybody help me identify it and more importantly give me a name so I can hunt it DOWN.


Yes, Back to school tote. So gorgeous!!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

azgolfgirl said:


> My aunt just gave me a vintage quilted Chanel bag; she thinks it's from the early 90s.   Has a very large CC on the front, as well as front and back pockets.  Never seen this before.  Anyone know what it's called?  It's nice and roomy, perfect for daytime, about 11" L x 9" H. Thanks for any help!


Love the oversize hardware! Does it have a hologram sticker?


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

freshtodeath said:


> Hey Chanel Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me identify and find this bag please! Any info would help!
> 
> thank you!!


Holy moly! Black & gold... Such a beautiful statement piece!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

mochi0172 said:


> Can someone please help ID this one:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/e7E_1bSD03/
> 
> Thanks!


Love this boy bag. Current season, just got it!


----------



## franceisbetter

I cannot find the name of this Chanel.  Anyone have any ideas?  It has a tag on the inside that says 12244133. How do you know it is authentic? I have no reason to believe it is a fake but I can't find a name inside.  I inherited it btw.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## tutushopper

franceisbetter said:


> I cannot find the name of this Chanel.  Anyone have any ideas?  It has a tag on the inside that says 12244133. How do you know it is authentic? I have no reason to believe it is a fake but I can't find a name inside.  I inherited it btw.  Thanks for any help!



As I posted to you on the other thread, you can have it authenticated by paying $5 to $7 to Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.  They will be able to tell you which photos they need and the authenticity.  Many things tell one if a bag is authentic or not, but we don't talk about them so the counterfeiters get help from threads here.


----------



## jchen815

tutushopper said:


> Back when this was made, Chanel didn't name bags, but I see a lot of places calling it the "Diana" bag because the late Princess Diana was photographed wearing this bag.




I've hear that too! Now I know where the name came from. As always thanks for your help tutushopper!


----------



## tutushopper

jchen815 said:


> I've hear that too! Now I know where the name came from. As always thanks for your help tutushopper!



You are most welcome.


----------



## anasa

Minarnz823 said:


> Please help me identify/authenticate this vintage
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321243121874?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




I can tell you that this style is called the wallet on chain (or WOC). For authentication you'll have to post it in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread in the Chanel shopping sub-forum.


----------



## tinkerbell28

Hi, do any chanel experts and fans know what kind of style and model no. for this boy bag?
M Jus know she is 2013fall model, and would like to know the price for details!!
Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 300472bag

Anyone knows what is the name of this bag and what year is this? How much is it? and roughly the measurement. TIA.


----------



## galwithawand

I just bought this bag but I don't know which collection it's from? Please help! 
Also, I'm wondering if I made the right choice to get it in red. Could I get some advices if I should keep this red or get it changed to black or other colours? I'm 24 y.o.

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Jeklins

galwithawand said:


> I just bought this bag but I don't know which collection it's from? Please help!
> Also, I'm wondering if I made the right choice to get it in red. Could I get some advices if I should keep this red or get it changed to black or other colours? I'm 24 y.o.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!


heyy it's the latest 14C Boy in larger quilting! it's GORGEOUSSS and love the redddd


----------



## tutushopper

I agree; this red boy is stunning and a great Chanel red is so much nicer than black.  It will go with any season, and really brighten up an outfit and a day.


----------



## anasa

Lovely boy! As for red vs. black, what other bags do you have in your collection? My first (and only) Chanel is a red WOC and while it provides a lovely pop of color for a lot of my outfits, I do wish I had started with a black bag. I wear a lot of prints and sometimes outfits with a lot of red, and find that my WOC clashes with my outfit. So I guess it depends on how often you'll want to incorporate a red boy into your outfit. Such a lovely bag though, congrats! &#128522;


----------



## galwithawand

Thank you so much for the replies ladies!! 

I figured 14C is the name of the shade of red? Is it one of the nicer reds that chanel has? This is my first non black chanel bag so it's a really daring move for me and so far honestly, I am a little regretting. 

I also have a GST and a medium flap and a PST all with GHW and all in black. As you can see I like classic bags and this bag is a jump from the norm for me plus it's in such a daring colour. It's also my first red bag ever so I don't really know how to pull it off. And I also need some opinions if this is the right bag(as in the design or style) to be my first bag in red or should I get another design, probably a classic, in this colour. 

Really appreciate your replies ladies!


----------



## MaryJoe84

galwithawand said:


> Thank you so much for the replies ladies!!
> 
> I figured 14C is the name of the shade of red? Is it one of the nicer reds that chanel has? This is my first non black chanel bag so it's a really daring move for me and so far honestly, I am a little regretting.
> 
> I also have a GST and a medium flap and a PST all with GHW and all in black. As you can see I like classic bags and this bag is a jump from the norm for me plus it's in such a daring colour. It's also my first red bag ever so I don't really know how to pull it off. And I also need some opinions if this is the right bag(as in the design or style) to be my first bag in red or should I get another design, probably a classic, in this colour.
> 
> Really appreciate your replies ladies!



At first: What a gorgeous 14C red boy!!!! Congrats!!!

14C means 14 Cruise and names the collection the bag is from, so it's from the current Cruise collection that's available now 
The shade of the red is named with a code on your tag.
The red that comes with the current cruise collection is really pretty!!! 

If I were you I wouldn't regret buying this red boy! Since you've got only black Chanel bags this is a great addition to your Chanel family and it adds a pop of colour to your outfits! 
And the boy is really a great bag style, so I would have no regrets buying this style in this colour! You can get a classic in another colour later, so enjoy your gorgeous boy!!


----------



## poohbag

It's a gorgeous red boy! Congrats!  Perfect color to spice up your ensemble! I would definitely keep it!


----------



## hellokitties

Nice red boy..can share the product code..wish to get one!!


----------



## GucciObsessed

tnguyen87 said:


> I saw this bag on bonanza.com and emailed the seller for more pictures and today the listing was gone! Luckily I saved the picture.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and if it's still in stores? If so, how much is it? Thank you sooo much!
> 
> View attachment 2395435


tnguyen87 I have this same exact bag in grey. It was purchased for me in Paris in Sept. and I have the paperwork. I have not had time to post the pictures of it, but I was wondering the name of this style as well. My paperwork only says Sac Rabat. I believe it is a seasonal bag and the price was 1900 Euros. Anyone with more information greatly appreciated!!


----------



## malieg

Hi
I just bought this back but cant seem to find any information on this, it was purchased at a chanel store and has all the aunthentications so im trying to work out why there are no pics of it anywhere

Tag says 13B Sac Rabat


----------



## sroeser

susieserb said:


> "_This bag is in my blood_ "   The best use of words for Chanel bags  I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## sroeser

Glamrus said:


> Here is a pic


 




It's the vintage chanel cocoon bag, I just came across it on malleries.com 

Here's the link:   
http://www.malleries.com/vintage-chanel-c-h-a-n-e-l-cocoon-handbag-i-126539-s-2659.html


----------



## lisahopkins

It's this year


----------



## kk1980

Dear Experts,

I need a help and i have a concern.

I have read in a forum ,the chanel paris word on back of the CC logo,always chanel word on left and the paris word on right , but i have seen a chanel patch work which im quite interest to buy has Paris word on left and chanel word on right...Is it usual?does any one has seen like that

Thank you so much


----------



## tutushopper

kk1980 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need a help and i have a concern.
> 
> I have read in a forum ,the chanel paris word on back of the CC logo,always chanel word on left and the paris word on right , but i have seen a chanel patch work which im quite interest to buy has Paris word on left and chanel word on right...Is it usual?does any one has seen like that
> 
> Thank you so much



There are many things which go into authenticating a bag, not just one (and many times the "rules" you find on the web are broken by a particular bag).  It's best to have it authenticated.  Etinceler Authentications and Authenticate4U are great and the fee is $5 to $7.


----------



## Aholberg

Help me with this Chanel hobo shoulder bag 
Is it real or fake 
http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/chanel-hobo-skuldertaske/33814469
And the number is 10608461 and it is ind the bag and the card

Thanks aholberg


----------



## mmmira

Hey everyone!
I came across a photograph of this bag on tumblr, tried to google & figure out what is it but I'm pretty new to the chanel world & was hoping someone could tell me a bit about it, I am hoping it's not one of those new creations by illegitimate producers of chanel


----------



## emjetz

can someone identify hilary duff's boy flap? it's a small or medium? thank you!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-487.html


----------



## Dinasubra

Hello 

I have been looking for the name of this chanel for such a long time but I am having no luck 

Can someone please identify it for me 

Thanks in advance 
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5716/30kg.jpg


----------



## Kamina

Hi there, can anyone advise me if this vintage bag hardware logo is real or not ? Apparently date late 80s . 
Bag is so cute before Purchasing. Thanks any help !


----------



## dolce_boy

saw this purse today on display at chanel.
what purse is this? and was this carried in the US?

thanks!


----------



## bruingirl

Please help me identify this one. TIA!


----------



## jucia

Hi Girls!

Does anyone know what is the code of that Boy large quilted bag in black? It has that different kind of stitching(?). TIA


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Hi, I'm hoping this is the right place to post this question. I really like the style of this bag but I'm hoping it comes in caviar as well. Can anyone please confirm?

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=231095166214


----------



## malieg

Can anyone help with identifying this bag




malieg said:


> Hi
> I just bought this back but cant seem to find any information on this, it was purchased at a chanel store and has all the aunthentications so im trying to work out why there are no pics of it anywhere
> 
> Tag says 13B Sac Rabat


----------



## newbie7

chocochipjunkie said:


> Hi, I'm hoping this is the right place to post this question. I really like the style of this bag but I'm hoping it comes in caviar as well. Can anyone please confirm?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=231095166214
> View attachment 2403949




I have seen this in caviar leather too, but you will have to look hard since it is vintage.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

newbie7 said:


> I have seen this in caviar leather too, but you will have to look hard since it is vintage.




Thanks! I'll just keep hunting until I find the exact one I want (beige caviar).


----------



## Steveston

Hi, can somebody give me a hand to identify the following chanel flap?  It's lambskin & wear single chain.


----------



## Steveston

Additional photo:


----------



## chocochipjunkie

newbie7 said:


> I have seen this in caviar leather too, but you will have to look hard since it is vintage.




By the way, do you know the exact name of this model? I found differing names/titles when looking in eBay.


----------



## newbie7

chocochipjunkie said:


> Thanks! I'll just keep hunting until I find the exact one I want (beige caviar).




Beige caviar is exactly the one I've seen.  I don't know the name and not sure if Chanel had name back then.  I know people are calling it the "Diana" (as in Princess Diana) bag.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

newbie7 said:


> Beige caviar is exactly the one I've seen.  I don't know the name and not sure if Chanel had name back then.  I know people are calling it the "Diana" (as in Princess Diana) bag.




You're awesome, thank you!  it's not the usual name used on eBay but I got some hits from other websites


----------



## meyereofchicago

Please Authenticate

Style: Authentic Chanel VINTAGE Black Alligator Camera Handbag

Seller: pbensignor 

Pictures: http://classic-coco.com/products/100-auth-chanel-vntg-blk-alligator-camera-handbag

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## meyereofchicago

meyereofchicago said:


> Please Authenticate
> 
> Style: Authentic Chanel VINTAGE Black Alligator Camera Handbag
> 
> Seller: pbensignor
> 
> Pictures: http://classic-coco.com/products/100-auth-chanel-vntg-blk-alligator-camera-handbag
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Ebay Id: 251123275593
I purchased over a year ago


----------



## newbie7

chocochipjunkie said:


> You're awesome, thank you!  it's not the usual name used on eBay but I got some hits from other websites




You are welcome.  Good luck with your hunt and please do a reveal when you found her


----------



## chocochipjunkie

newbie7 said:


> You are welcome.  Good luck with your hunt and please do a reveal when you found her




Fingers crossed!


----------



## barinic

Hi can someone tell me the name if this bag?  Any idea if vintage?


----------



## brown4675

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag and what type of leather it is.  Thanks, M


----------



## Zuly

Hi there!

This is my first post. I joined this forum because a gorgeous Chanel bag has been haunting my thoughts for weeks. I was walking to work a few weeks ago and passed by a woman with a gorgeous, green leather Chanel bag. Of course I wasn't in a position to stop her and ask her the model, but I distinctly saw the Chanel logo on the front. Now I've searched through so many of your threads and I can't find it anywhere! I am so overwhelmed.

The bag looked a lot like this Celine bag:






However, it had straight (not flared) sides and no squiggly lines. It had the CC logo where the Celine logo is on that bag, about the same size.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## eggb3ater

@zuly I believe it maybe called Chanel Petite Timeless Shopping Tote


----------



## Babyjj

Hi

Anyone knows the name and model number of this bag? Think it is navy blue in colour. 

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## Kalos

Babyjj said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows the name and model number of this bag? Think it is navy blue in colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much in advance!




This is the GST Grand Shopping Tote


----------



## Babyjj

Thanks! 
Do you know the model number? 
I'm a newbie and saw some posts saying that it is 14c, and some said its A36092.
So quite confused.


----------



## tutushopper

Zuly said:


> Hi there!
> 
> This is my first post. I joined this forum because a gorgeous Chanel bag has been haunting my thoughts for weeks. I was walking to work a few weeks ago and passed by a woman with a gorgeous, green leather Chanel bag. Of course I wasn't in a position to stop her and ask her the model, but I distinctly saw the Chanel logo on the front. Now I've searched through so many of your threads and I can't find it anywhere! I am so overwhelmed.
> 
> The bag looked a lot like this Celine bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it had straight (not flared) sides and no squiggly lines. It had the CC logo where the Celine logo is on that bag, about the same size.
> 
> Can anyone help me?



It may have been the Cerf tote but I don't know the colors for that bag. The green color may have been a seasonal bag from fall.


----------



## Kalos

Babyjj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you know the model number?
> 
> I'm a newbie and saw some posts saying that it is 14c, and some said its A36092.
> 
> So quite confused.




14C refers to the season it comes from, whereas the A36092 will be the style code.


----------



## dr.med.pamcake

Please help me identify this bag.
It is a vintage Chanel in white/creme.
There is no code/number inside, but i guess this is because it is vintage.
Do you think i can sell it for 500-600$?


----------



## ChanelIlover

Please help me to identify this camellia wallet...


----------



## Munchkinxx

What's this bag called and how much does it RRP for in Australia? TIA!


----------



## sroeser

It's a medium, I actually have the same bag and I think it's a perfect size.  




emjetz said:


> can someone identify hilary duff's boy flap? it's a small or medium? thank you!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-487.html


----------



## bagsloverss

hi all, I'm curious.
Please advise me..
I would like to know is it a real or fake one? 

this one >> http://distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/b7530fde3ebb11e3bd1c22000a1fd1e7_8.jpg
and this http://distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/0d64e772300611e388bf22000a9f13cb_8.jpg
other one is http://distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/e6319316152611e3a5b3123139272901_7.jpg


----------



## emjetz

sroeser said:


> It's a medium, I actually have the same bag and I think it's a perfect size.



thanks for your reply!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi, can anyone tell me what style this is please? Thanks


----------



## Mikkimaus85

Hello lovely ladies! I'm a newbie here, wanted to buy chanel espadrilles from ebay. Could you please help me to authenticate this ebay listing if it is fake or not? Thank you so much in advance!

Here is the link:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271312890091?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## Annie101

Item: 
*Chanel Silver CC Black lambskin leather Flap Quilted Long Wallet*


 Listing number:251384435838
 Seller: sarahbax
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251384435838&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:0:3160

 Comments: Hi. Hope someone can help to see if this wallet is authentic or not. Thanks.


----------



## nox

hello! is this a single flap 2.55? what kinda material is that?  
thank you so much!


----------



## **Ann**

Does anyone know the price of this flap or seen it in person that could let me know what they think of it?


----------



## fofipurse

Hi to all
Can u please help me identify this bag. I'm at my wits end . I've looked everywhere Chanel sites. Google images etc. and I can't find this bag plz help me identify name and authenticity. It has a plastic loops/leather handle and s big plastic cc on front . If u have an idea about price and what's worth now. I would be eternally grateful
.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Hello! I just bought this bag and wanted to know if anyone could help me identify the name and/or model number. TIA!


----------



## tutushopper

For all of you who seek authentication (as well as identification), you can pay $5-7 to Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U for bags that you have in hand.  For auctions that are live (not ended yet), you can post them in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread using the format given in the first two posts of that thread.  The authenticators only look in that thread for authentications and do NOT look in this one.  That's why you've not heard anything about posts re: authentication.


----------



## x ciel

EDIT- found it. CC Crown from Cruise 2013.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Is this a WOC? It is a different shape to others I have seen. 

Thanks


----------



## groovyme

Hi -- does anyone know the model of this bag? TIA


----------



## moniiique

Someone pleaseeeeee help me identify this bag! I know that it's new but I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## Kalos

groovyme said:


> Hi -- does anyone know the model of this bag? TIA
> View attachment 2412930




That's the Easy Caviar Flap


----------



## groovyme

Kalos said:


> That's the Easy Caviar Flap


Thanks heaps Kalos!


----------



## rockjuicy

Hi lovely ladies

I was in la and saw this bag. But the sales associates didn't know the name of it. It was a flap bag and came in 2 sizes. There was a Tweed detail on the side. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It looks a bit like the Burgundy on behind the boy. It has a Burgundy leather strap on a chain and there is a zipper when the flap opens

Thanks so much for you help


----------



## linzards

Can anyone identify this bag worn by Caroline de Maigret? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moni4ka

Hi, I am buying this Chanel WOC today and I want to make sure its authentic. The girl showed me the receipt and the authenticity card matches the number isnide the bag. Can someone help me and advise me if 1000$ for a pre-owned WOC is good deal and if the bag looks authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## Christchrist

Moni4ka said:


> Hi, I am buying this Chanel WOC today and I want to make sure its authentic. The girl showed me the receipt and the authenticity card matches the number isnide the bag. Can someone help me and advise me if 1000$ for a pre-owned WOC is good deal and if the bag looks authentic. Thanks so much!




Wrong thread. Try the authentication thread


----------



## Deleted member 416842

Hello,
Can anyone tell me more about this bag?
In all likelihood its pre-fall 2013 resort collection of chanel.

Regards


----------



## Deleted member 416842

A digging of all forums reveals that its probably crown cc bag from spring 2013. Thanks to purse forum....


----------



## murt

Hi,

Just wondering if someone can ID this bag - I'm assuming it's Chanel:

celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/FFN_Cibrian_Rimes_SAM_110113_51249416.jpg


----------



## jessica.tsai12

Can anyone identify this Chanel bag? I found it in my Mom's closet, and I believe it's from the 90's.  Thanks!


----------



## BagBragger

Can anyone identify this bag? What's the name, what season? How much?  Could I possibly find it new in a store?


----------



## anasa

I think this might be the timeless clutch. You can search for it on the forum and see if this is the same bag. If it is, you can definitely find them in stores now (just saw a bunch on the Authentic Chanel finds thread). 


BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2415963
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag? What's the name, what season? How much?  Could I possibly find it new in a store?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! I saw this bag today in Neimans Chanel boutique but the salesperson was less than helpful. Can anyone identify this bag? TIA!


----------



## anasa

I want to say it's the easy caviar tote but I'm not 100% sure...


Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! I saw this bag today in Neimans Chanel boutique but the salesperson was less than helpful. Can anyone identify this bag? TIA!


----------



## Gnh

Please can anybody help me identify this before i purchase at a second hand shop. Thanks


----------



## Tina_Bina

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! I saw this bag today in Neimans Chanel boutique but the salesperson was less than helpful. Can anyone identify this bag? TIA!







anasa said:


> I want to say it's the easy caviar tote but I'm not 100% sure...




It is! Another person posted a reveal of a black Easy Caviar Tote! I'd totally get one if I could right now. Here's the link to the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/anyone-ready-for-an-easy-reveal-815824.html (I'm on my mobile device so I hope you can click it)


----------



## michellelimmy9

what is the type and name of this earrings? Thanks


----------



## lovechanel920

michellelimmy9 said:


> View attachment 2416653
> 
> View attachment 2416654
> 
> what is the type and name of this earrings? Thanks



I'm pretty sure its just the CC logo stud earrings


----------



## michellelimmy9

lovechanel920 said:


> I'm pretty sure its just the CC logo stud earrings




Thank you!


----------



## wanilla28

Anyone spotted this color before? I was told that it's taupe caviar from Via S.Andrea, Milan store purchased on Oct'13. Really need someone to confirm before buying it from a reseller. I have been searching for this taupey color for so long! But haven't seen this color during this time so i'm curious..

Thank you in advance!


----------



## wanilla28

Anyone spotted this color before? I was told that it's taupe caviar from Via S.Andrea, Milan store purchased on Oct'13. Really need someone to confirm before buying it from a reseller. I have been searching for this taupey color for so long! But haven't seen this color during this time so i'm curious..

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID this and roughly the price?

Thanks


----------



## Munchkinxx

Munchkinxx said:


> What's this bag called and how much does it RRP for in Australia? TIA!



Anyone?


----------



## anasa

This is from the Cambon line.


Munchkinxx said:


> Anyone?


----------



## bellarose100

Does anyone have this bag in this colour sellar is saying it's a 2013 mauve colour it looks very pink want to make sure the picture is the true colour etc


----------



## tutushopper

wanilla28 said:


> Anyone spotted this color before? I was told that it's taupe caviar from Via S.Andrea, Milan store purchased on Oct'13. Really need someone to confirm before buying it from a reseller. I have been searching for this taupey color for so long! But haven't seen this color during this time so i'm curious..
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Please see remark below for authentication services.  A bag purchased on a given date doesn't mean it was made near that date, as it may have been a return or just sitting in the back of a particular boutique. I'd not ever buy a bag from a reseller without authenticating it first.


Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this and roughly the price?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 2417962
> View attachment 2417964


Older Chanel bags weren't given names. If you want to know more about it, including if it's authentic, you can pay $5-7 to Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4u and they will do this.


bellarose100 said:


> View attachment 2418408
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this bag in this colour sellar is saying it's a 2013 mauve colour it looks very pink want to make sure the picture is the true colour etc



If you search the threads, you will find a hot pink in lambskin that was an European/Asia exclusive this past spring.


----------



## miss miniskirt

Could anyone please let me know name of this bag if it's a classic & available? also does it only come in one size with gold cc? Oh & price...thanks in advance


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Hello there! Could anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? I love her!!! Thank you T.T


----------



## tutushopper

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 2418588
> 
> 
> Could anyone please let me know name of this bag if it's a classic & available? also does it only come in one size with gold cc? Oh & price...thanks in advance



That's the Cerf tote and there is a whole thread dedicated to them: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-cerf-tote-thread-7607-66.html.


----------



## bellarose100

tutushopper said:


> Please see remark below for authentication services.  A bag purchased on a given date doesn't mean it was made near that date, as it may have been a return or just sitting in the back of a particular boutique. I'd not ever buy a bag from a reseller without authenticating it first.
> 
> Older Chanel bags weren't given names. If you want to know more about it, including if it's authentic, you can pay $5-7 to Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4u and they will do this.
> 
> 
> If you search the threads, you will find a hot pink in lambskin that was an European/Asia exclusive this past spring.


Do you know if it's the same as the one in the picture?


----------



## Nenav.

Dear all 

I need help to autthenticate this Chanel Wallet:

Itemname: Chanel flap wallet, quilted leather
Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=45498060
Seller: Per Christian Strand
Who took the pictures: Seller
Hitory of the bag: Boight one year ago in Bangkok airport
Comments: Serial nr matches card

Thank you!

Kind regards Irene


----------



## miss miniskirt

tutushopper said:


> That's the Cerf tote and there is a whole thread dedicated to them: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-cerf-tote-thread-7607-66.html.




Lol I knew I'd seen it on here but couldn't think of the name! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Tangerine123

I believe this Chanel mini bag is a vintage cause the 7 digit serial number starts with 1XXXXXX (circa 1989-1991?). I've been searching online to find the exact same style to find how much it was, the current asking price online or what is the name of this vintage Chanel bag called??. Can someone please help me out? Thank you!!


----------



## tutushopper

Tangerine123 said:


> I believe this Chanel mini bag is a vintage cause the 7 digit serial number starts with 1XXXXXX (circa 1989-1991?). I've been searching online to find the exact same style to find how much it was, the current asking price online or what is the name of this vintage Chanel bag called??. Can someone please help me out? Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 2419985



Vintage Chanel bags weren't given a name like current collection bags are.  To find out the original sales price or what it's worth now, a good thing would be to contact a company like Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.  For a small fee ($5 to 7) they will authenticate and tell you the value.


----------



## kelseymarie003

Anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## monkey0419

Hi, I am a newbie in Chanel. Could someone tell me what is the name/style of this Chanel bag as picture (link) below? I understand that this bag has been discontinued, anyone know when it was discontinued? Thanks.

http://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad295/hongkong_gal/720852033_o_zps896bea09.jpg

Sorry, couldn't work out how to attach pics....


----------



## greentea3128

can anyone tell me what's the name of this chanel wristlet and price?? thanks


----------



## Munchkinxx

anasa said:


> This is from the Cambon line.



Would you happen to know where I can find more info about the bag?


----------



## princevinceno1

That's beautiful lucky you!


----------



## elise_chua

Anyone have any idea what this is called? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chrismis

Are these Chanel?


----------



## Moni4ka

I saw this bag at winners. Can you tell me tge model? Thank you!


----------



## Mimi12

This is a vintage Chanel bag which posted on the Bluefly. 
http://www.bluefly.com/Chanel-Pre-o...hain-shoulder-bag/SEARCH/330885001/detail.fly
I 've never seen a 9" or 10" 2.55 lambskin flap bag like that. 
From the picture it shows that it is not a double flap one and the interior lining is totally black!
It really confused me.
Who can tell me what is that?!


----------



## AngelKaya

Hi Guys!  I'm so Happy I Found this Thread~ I've been searching for this unique Chanel bag.. I wonder if anyone knows where its from, what its called, etc...

http://welovebom.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/19.jpg?w=648&h=1137
http://cfile10.uf.tistory.com/image/2658643551C45A4A0A7E0F

I know its from 2013 or very late 2012~ (most probably 2013)  ..but i'm not sure when exactly..x_x Any Help would be Greatly Appreciated! Thank you so Much~


----------



## ivilia

Can anyone please tell me if this has a name or if its vintage and if so, any idea of when it might have been made?


----------



## Turi

Hi! I've been looking for bags on "soft touch" collection...that I guess are from 3 years ago!? Do you think I can still find non-preowned version somewhere? Also, if you have a product number, please do let me know! Thank you!


----------



## vanilje

ivilia said:


> Can anyone please tell me if this has a name or if its vintage and if so, any idea of when it might have been made?



Hi, I recognize this pic  from finn.no.   Vintage bags didn't  have a name back then. It looks like this bag is a 0 series?( From 1986 ->.)The pic on finn.no is not very clear. 
If you consider buying it , you should have it authenticated first .  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-format-outlined-1st-829807.html#post25094667
Hope this helps


----------



## sheanabelle

[/URL][/IMG]

ANy info on this? Where available and price??


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

Anyone know anything about this bag? 
Is it roomy? 
Practical? 
Does the glazed caviar stand up well with use?
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?sa=X&hl=en&biw=1280&bih=883&tbm=isch&tbnid=QbL_JSCbdZfqmM:&imgrefurl=http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-dark-silver-glazed-caviar-tote-i-108165-s-356.html&docid=y-gcEhHoqF1vTM&itg=1&imgurl=http://www.malleries.com/images/resized/108165-iID%25257B1371589953%25257D_365x264.jpg&w=365&h=264&ei=hRWlUrL2HISYkQWb1IDYAQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=249&page=1&tbnh=149&tbnw=199&start=0&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0,i:113&tx=124&ty=80


----------



## Mimi12

Tangerine123 said:


> I believe this Chanel mini bag is a vintage cause the 7 digit serial number starts with 1XXXXXX (circa 1989-1991?). I've been searching online to find the exact same style to find how much it was, the current asking price online or what is the name of this vintage Chanel bag called??. Can someone please help me out? Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 2419985


Hi! Please take a look at this link:  
http://www.malleries.com/chanel-black-quilted-lambskin-medium-flap-shoulder-bag-i-106007-s-2665.html
It looks the same as your bag.


----------



## chachaxia

Hi all, would anyone by any chance recognize this bag? I've seen it a few times but can't find anything about it. 











Found in this listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a882cbb58

Thank you.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

AuthenticChanel said:


> Hello there! Could anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? I love her!!! Thank you T.T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418622



hi dears~! just wondering if I got skipped by accident~~ grateful for any help~!


----------



## ivilia

vanilje said:


> Hi, I recognize this pic from finn.no.  Vintage bags didn't have a name back then. It looks like this bag is a 0 series?( From 1986 ->.)The pic on finn.no is not very clear.
> If you consider buying it , you should have it authenticated first . http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-format-outlined-1st-829807.html#post25094667
> Hope this helps


 
Thanks! Yup, its the one. Price is just a bit too good. I shall ask the sellers for the necessary pics and have it authenticated.


----------



## Amy_K

Does anyone know the name of my CHANEL bag? I'm looking to sell it but don't know much about it because it was bought as a present for me.


----------



## pinktailcat

sheanabelle said:


> ANy info on this? Where available and price??



$2900 Golden Class WOC Saks and NM have black


----------



## Boontje

pinktailcat said:


> $2900 Golden Class WOC Saks and NM have black



Whaw that one is very nice !


----------



## Boontje

Hi all,

New in this thread. I found a cute Chanel bag on ebay but never saw it before:

http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/301037651814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

There is only one picture which is not so super clear but I asked extra one at the seller. Does anyone recognize this bag ?

Thanks !


----------



## CarrollRN

HELP me find this items!!


----------



## AngelKaya

Calling ALL Chanel Ladies!!!

Can Anyone Help me Identify this Chanel  ~~~  

It has CHANEL PRinted on the top of it.. which i never seen before... Anyone OWN or Know anything about it???










Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Tangerine123

Mimi12 said:


> Hi! Please take a look at this link:
> http://www.malleries.com/chanel-black-quilted-lambskin-medium-flap-shoulder-bag-i-106007-s-2665.html
> It looks the same as your bag.



Thank you so much!! I have been searching countlessly for something that looked similar to it and wasn't having any luck at all. Thank you Mimi12!


----------



## laf724

I think this is pretty recent. Does anyone know?  Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

laf724 said:


> I think this is pretty recent. Does anyone know?  Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426210



It's a chain around clutch.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Can anyone help identify this bag? 
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=231110546720


----------



## mochababooon

Hello,
  My mom, who got this from a friend as a gift, gave me this purse, and I can't find anything about it doing an internet search.  The serial number tag seems correct and indicates it is from 2000-2002 (6 series serial with 7 digits, double cc, x out, zero crossed, gold flecks, chanel hologram print on right side of serial tape).  I'm wondering what the purse is called or model number and if it is real.  Thank you.


----------



## ladyinred922

What is the name of this bag, please? Just scored it on sale in Brown in Saks in NY


----------



## ladyinred922

greentea3128 said:


> can anyone tell me what's the name of this chanel wristlet and price?? thanks


they just had this in Saks in NY with the gold front for $2200


----------



## StephanieChow

Hey guys, can you guys please help me to identify the name if this bag?? and is this bag available in Malaysia?? Im really in love with it!


----------



## MajinBu

Hello! Does anybody here knows what is the model or how do you call this Chanel bag? Thanks!


----------



## MajinBu

I would also like to confirm is this year did Chanel come up with a jumbo in red caviar with Gold hardwares?


----------



## mochababooon

mochababooon said:


> Hello,
> My mom, who got this from a friend as a gift, gave me this purse, and I can't find anything about it doing an internet search.  The serial number tag seems correct and indicates it is from 2000-2002 (6 series serial with 7 digits, double cc, x out, zero crossed, gold flecks, chanel hologram print on right side of serial tape).  I'm wondering what the purse is called or model number and if it is real.  Thank you.



nevermind...I found it is the Chanel Classic Shopper Tote with Bijoux Chain


----------



## Chames

Does anyone ever seen this boy chanel before?
I saw it online and I'm loving it!
Can anyone can tell me the price and where I can buy it please?
Thanks a lot really appreciate that!!


----------



## tuXa

Hello! Can someone help me identify whether this bag has a specific name or designation? it's quilted lambskin on the front, flap and back, but the sides and bottom are smooth. 

I had it authenticated with Etinceler (very nice and very fast service) who told me the bag was from 2003. The hologram sticker has the number 8256247.


----------



## siman

Hi , can someone help to identify this chanel bag??
is it authentic or not ?
Thanks !


----------



## Kalos

siman said:


> Hi , can someone help to identify this chanel bag??
> is it authentic or not ?
> Thanks !




That's the classic flap in the mini size. If u want to know whether it's authentic you'll need to post it in the authentication thread.


----------



## siman

Kalos said:


> That's the classic flap in the mini size. If u want to know whether it's authentic you'll need to post it in the authentication thread.


Thanks alot! I have post it there (:


----------



## Watalie1976

Hi ladies

Can anyone identify this model please? I know it's a ladybraid but that's about it! 

Thanks


----------



## CharlyParis

Hi girls

Help me what is name for this chanel bag : 

It is size medium or jumbo. Beige colour or nude with chaines and all around the beating and around the bag.

An idea of the model, price, year and very information has take?


----------



## klatte

Hi ladies, can you please kindly help ID this bag?
It's sort of medium size, black lamp skin, hologram reads 4008370
Measurements approx: 10" x 7" x 4" (25cm x 18cm x 10cm) 
Double chain single flap got a back pocket. Thanks in advance


----------



## Til7619

Hi guys, can anyone pls authenticate this chanel bag. Thanks


----------



## lovely2008

hi ladies, i would like to know the name of the bag that was carried by kris jenner (red with black trim) on the celebrities page 503? anyone have the info and the price?  tia!


----------



## majac

Can someone please tell me the name, color and price of this bag?  Any details are appreciated!


----------



## Dtown

Hi this is my first post!! Can someone identify this bag? Is it collectible? I bought in new york and all sales persons said it sold out fast!  Thanks!


----------



## fondue_

1997 vintage shopping tote. anyone seen this before, is it authentic?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Does anyone know the name of the red Chanel bag Eva Longoria is carrying in the recent pic in the celebrity thread? T I A


----------



## ln88

http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2443199d1388204147-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-eva-longoria-jose-antonio-baston-out-lunch-2nd565l4nwgx.jpg

this is gorgeous! does anyone know what style it is, it looks vintage...


----------



## Liset2000

Can anyone help me identify if my Chanel authenticity 11171563.  I just joined this forum and don't know how to navigate it yet.


----------



## LuvLuxbags

Hi can anyone help me, have you ever seen this pump? I bought it but now having a doubt of authenticity. Pls help!


----------



## tvstarmom

Does anybody know exactly which sizes classic flap bags are available in?
Mini, Medium, Jumbo, Maxi
Any others? I'm hearing of the "New Mini"
What's the difference between Mini and New Mini?


----------



## V.takemori

MajinBu said:


> I would also like to confirm is this year did Chanel come up with a jumbo in red caviar with Gold hardwares?




Hi, 
Yes I purchased a lipstick red jumbo in NYC last week...


----------



## myfuturelove

Hello, I am new to Chanel & would like for one of these bags to be my first buy. These are supposedly from the SS14 collection. I visited Chanel boutique a few days ago & they were not there. Does anyone know the name of these three bags & when & where to buy. Thank you!


----------



## cewl

lavidadeserendipity.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/%C3%B1eather-jacket-and-white-dress.jpg

Hello all!

I am looking for this bag &#8211; does anyone know what it is called, and where I can find it?

Any help at all you can give is very much appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Baghera

myfuturelove said:


> Hello, I am new to Chanel & would like for one of these bags to be my first buy. These are supposedly from the SS14 collection. I visited Chanel boutique a few days ago & they were not there. Does anyone know the name of these three bags & when & where to buy. Thank you!


The one on the bottom right is a boy chanel that I've seen at NM Tyson galleria


----------



## chrstyle

Hello everyone! Anybody know the production year and price of these pumps? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok, here it goes&#8230;

My sil recently received as a gift a gorgeous Chanel bag. She didn't know the name or price. 

Here is my description from memory. - Sorry, can't find it online any where.

It had the shape of a GST but tapered just about up top. On the front of the bag, a pocket is attached - it looks like a Chanel purse attached to it, like a maxi or something. Black quilted leather and CC for the lock/clasp. That's what I can recall Any ideas?
Large shoulder bag. It had a chain with a leather shoulder support.


----------



## anasa

Was it the So Black tote?
(Pic borrowed from TPF)





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ok, here it goes
> 
> My sil recently received as a gift a gorgeous Chanel bag. She didn't know the name or price.
> 
> Here is my description from memory. - Sorry, can't find it online any where.
> 
> It had the shape of a GST but tapered just about up top. On the front of the bag, a pocket is attached - it looks like a Chanel purse attached to it, like a maxi or something. Black quilted leather and CC for the lock/clasp. That's what I can recall Any ideas?
> Large shoulder bag. It had a chain with a leather shoulder support.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

anasa said:


> Was it the So Black tote?
> (Pic borrowed from TPF)
> View attachment 2445850



OMG YES!!!!!

Do you happen to know where I can find it and how much?

You're the bomb girl


----------



## anasa

&#128513; I didn't think there were too many Chanel "bag on bag" designs - glad my guess was right! I'm pretty sure you won't be able to find it in stores anymore since it came out earlier this year, but I might be wrong. It retailed for $4000+ I believe. You can do a search on the forum for more details. 


Alex Spoils Me said:


> OMG YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know where I can find it and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> You're the bomb girl


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

anasa said:


> &#128513; I didn't think there were too many Chanel "bag on bag" designs - glad my guess was right! I'm pretty sure you won't be able to find it in stores anymore since it came out earlier this year, but I might be wrong. It retailed for $4000+ I believe. You can do a search on the forum for more details.



Thank you so much my dear.


----------



## smile4me6

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ok, here it goes
> 
> My sil recently received as a gift a gorgeous Chanel bag. She didn't know the name or price.
> 
> Here is my description from memory. - Sorry, can't find it online any where.
> 
> It had the shape of a GST but tapered just about up top. On the front of the bag, a pocket is attached - it looks like a Chanel purse attached to it, like a maxi or something. Black quilted leather and CC for the lock/clasp. That's what I can recall Any ideas?
> Large shoulder bag. It had a chain with a leather shoulder support.




I have one and paid $4300...but mine is black with silver hardware


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

smile4me6 said:


> I have one and paid $4300...but mine is black with silver hardware



Thank you so much


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Can you tell me the name of this tote please? Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Black-Tote-/201010976436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecd3016b4

ETA: I think I found it on my own, Elastic Tote.


----------



## myfuturelove

I WANT THIS BAG! CHANEL SPRING 2014 RTW! BUT WHERE TO BUY?


----------



## baghagg

I saw one at Neiman Marcus yesterday,  it was a dark bronze,  very pretty


----------



## baghagg

Bag on bag, that is,   at Neiman's yesterday


----------



## Glitterattikitt

Anyone knows where i can find this? When did chanel make this?


----------



## Guccinista

What's the name of this bag? Even the sale's woman did not know! At almost $5K...it should have a name!


----------



## smile4me6

Guccinista said:


> View attachment 2449251
> 
> What's the name of this bag? Even the sale's woman did not know! At almost $5K...it should have a name!




I have this tote but the smaller version....have no idea what the name is!! I do know that it's a great bag that I carry to work all of the time!!!


----------



## LibJames

Can someone help me identify for a friend? Thanks so much!


----------



## ariadnerentz

desperately looking for some information on this bag.
It's stunning, and I can't find any info on it anywhere.

Most importantly if it's a seasonal bag or not (so i can decide if I want to buy it now, or later)


----------



## smile4me6

ariadnerentz said:


> desperately looking for some information on this bag.
> 
> It's stunning, and I can't find any info on it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly if it's a seasonal bag or not (so i can decide if I want to buy it now, or later)




Here is the tag for mine


----------



## claraclara

can some one help identifyhttp://http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Large-Black-Iridescent-Caviar-Leather-CC-Logo-Flap-Bag-NWT-/181294437435?


----------



## ariadnerentz

smile4me6 said:


> Here is the tag for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449803
> View attachment 2449804



thank you thank you thank you!!!!!! x100000!

project for this week is to find this bag in new york now. 

Again, THANK YOU =D


----------



## smile4me6

ariadnerentz said:


> thank you thank you thank you!!!!!! x100000!
> 
> 
> 
> project for this week is to find this bag in new york now.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, THANK YOU =D




You are welcome!! Good luck in your search!!!


----------



## nikopun

Hello all!

I was wondering if anyone can help me identify the style name and what year Chanel released this style of bag. I found it at a luxury pre-owned store in my neighborhood and am totally debating getting it....but I just want to know some background info first  Especially because I've never seen it before in my life..... Thanks!


----------



## BossyBeauty

ariadnerentz said:


> desperately looking for some information on this bag.
> 
> It's stunning, and I can't find any info on it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly if it's a seasonal bag or not (so i can decide if I want to buy it now, or later)




Hi! I just left Chanel. My SA has this bag! PM me for further info.


----------



## Guccinista

Chanel Boutique in West Palm Beach (in the Gardens Mall) sells it in the black & the silver. If you're already in the Chanel system (if you've purchased from them before), they will ship to you. 561-622-2055.


----------



## Guccinista




----------



## smile4me6

Guccinista said:


> View attachment 2450850




Oh yeah !! Yours is the bigger size!! It's gorgeous!! Mine does not have the leather on the strap
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have no complaints of this bag !! It is the perfect everyday bag!! You must use her!!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Hello,

I need some help. Can anyone please tell me what Chanel bag is Rachel Zoe's carrying?

Thank you!


----------



## lulilu

That bag is from a number of years ago.  It is an east/west and for some reason I think It was just called a chain tote (I am sure the experts will correct me.  I had one but it is so long ago I forget the exact name).  All leather, including lining.  Came in red and white as well.


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

is this the same bag? Can you also help me name this orange bag?


----------



## mochi0172

IMG_3977.gif

Can anyone ID this one? Thanks!


----------



## bagsforme

Chewing_Pearls said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help. Can anyone please tell me what Chanel bag is Rachel Zoe's carrying?
> 
> Thank you!



Its called the Modern Chain tote.  From 06A.  The orange one is from a different collection and name.

Is that a recent picture of Zoe?


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

bagsforme said:


> Its called the Modern Chain tote.  From 06A.  The orange one is from a different collection and name.
> 
> Is that a recent picture of Zoe?




Thank you! I think it's an old photo of hers.

You think you can ID the orange bag too? I thought it's in the same collection


----------



## pursebit

Can someone please ID this bag? I thought it's a Shiva tote but this does not have a zipper but has almost like a clutch top. Thanks!


----------



## Missk8y

Hi! Do you know the price of this bag in the large size?


----------



## Missk8y

Guccinista said:


> View attachment 2450850



Hi! Do you know the price of this bag in the large size?


----------



## ariadnerentz

Missk8y said:


> Hi! Do you know the price of this bag in the large size?




4600 or 4800 for the large. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## Guccinista

If you're talking about the one I have...it's $4,300. With tax, it cost just under $4,800. The tag on it just reads Large Shopping 30cm.


----------



## Missk8y

Yes i was talking about this one. Thank you very much! 




Guccinista said:


> If you're talking about the one I have...it's $4,300. With tax, it cost just under $4,800. The tag on it just reads Large Shopping 30cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452418


----------



## Rachellyy

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Rachellyy

Hi there I am new to TPF And can anyone authenticate this chanel for me please?Or direct me to an appropriate thread please?much appreciated

Item:Chanel classic pink lambskin Silver hardware flap bag
Listing Number:
Seller:deelicousee
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321286649552?redirect=mobile




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Missk8y

Hi everyone!

I need some help! Can anyone please tell me what Chanel bag this is?  Style number and maybe what it costs? Is it still available? Does anybody has this bag and can show me a modeling pic?  		
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you!


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Hi! can any of you ladies help me pls? i bought this bag at chanel boutique in hk just last dec, unfortunately no code name on the tag and SA only said it's new for cruise collection, here's the pics.


----------



## Missk8y

There is no chanel boutique where i live and i´m looking for an everyday chanel bag. I can´t find any modeling pic of this bag  so would it be possible to show me a modeling pic with your bag?? 




Guccinista said:


> If you're talking about the one I have...it's $4,300. With tax, it cost just under $4,800. The tag on it just reads Large Shopping 30cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452418


----------



## thriftshoppe2

Hi, pls help me authenticate this one:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/370971667642?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## jchen815

Rachellyy said:


> Hi there I am new to TPF And can anyone authenticate this chanel for me please?Or direct me to an appropriate thread please?much appreciated
> 
> Item:Chanel classic pink lambskin Silver hardware flap bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller:deelicousee
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321286649552?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




You've already posted in the authenticate this chanel forum. Please do not keep posting in other forums. These are not the correct places for your inquiries. 

I have also submitted a chanel for authentication 2 days before you and have not heard back. These ladies have lives and will get to us when they can. Just be patient for the authenticators or use a paid service. 

Now back on topic!


----------



## Prowino

Hi-

Mother-in-law just gave my daughter a bunch of vintage purses and I am trying to identify what is what-- starting with this Chanel bag.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Barbiesha

CollectCouture said:


> Can any of you girls help me identify this piece? I collect Vintage Couture and found this gorgeous Vintage 1990's Runway Piece. I was told it was never mass produced and its a GIANT bag. Seriously, it's a giant. It's the same size as the Giant XXL Reissue Bag (in Vinyl) that Chanel came out with a few years ago. Would any of you girls have an idea on the value of something like this? It's made of gorgeous Lambskin Leather and has all the exact same details as your Jumbo Flap Bag, only this one is SUPERSIZED. Lol. Any info any of you could provide would be so graciously appreciated!! I've put the bag next to my classic jumbo flap bag to give you an idea of how big it is. It's even bigger than my birkin 30 and 40. Any idea of value? I can't imagine it was cheap. The bag is pure quality at its finest. Thanks for all your help!!


Hi dear. Where did you see this bag?


----------



## pinkpossum

I saw this bag at NM yesterday and fell in love it with!

I don't know what the model is but it's similar to CC crave vintage.
Well. From what I remember, the bag I saw yesterday and the CC crave look the same but the one I was was $3800.
I think CC crave is cheaper... right?

The colour was dark olive(khaki) and the size was medium-jumbo.

Could someone please find what this bag is? 

The sa wasn't too sure about the model so she just told me it's "vintage" but it's got the same(or...similar?) as CC crave..


----------



## nikopun

Anyone?? Any help would be much appreciated! 




nikopun said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me identify the style name and what year Chanel released this style of bag. I found it at a luxury pre-owned store in my neighborhood and am totally debating getting it....but I just want to know some background info first  Especially because I've never seen it before in my life..... Thanks!


----------



## nakedyogurt

Hi guys, I'm being offered to buy this nylon Chanel small fall bag at usd750.

Can someone please help me ID the bag? The seller'a photography skills is pretty limited! She claims it's from 2011, dimension is 24cmX14X5

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jchen815

I purchased this about a month ago with a generic tag. No date or color code. Can anyone help? The date code is a 15xx series so I know it was from 2011 or so. 

If anyone has the color code for this beauty I would like to know. TIA!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi. I just purchased this bag and am hoping to get some details about it? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## cewl

http://cdn1.cdnme.se/cdn/6-2/876001/images/2013/269566_50f1fa659606ee02ce3fbe6f.jpg

Hello all,

Really? Nobody knows this bag? I thought that you were experts!

I really need to know what this model is called, and if it is possible to buy somewhere. Please help me if you can!

Thank you!


----------



## pinktailcat

cewl said:


> http://cdn1.cdnme.se/cdn/6-2/876001/images/2013/269566_50f1fa659606ee02ce3fbe6f.jpg
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Really? Nobody knows this bag? I thought that you were experts!
> 
> I really need to know what this model is called, and if it is possible to buy somewhere. Please help me if you can!
> 
> Thank you!



Looks like a vintage CHANEL bag. And vintage Chanel don't have specific name for it.


----------



## leem

I hesitated because suede scares me a little, but it is so pretty


----------



## KBloveCC

Hi all, anyone know what range of years this bag is from? It is navy blue caviar. Interested in buying this vintage and just wanted to do more research. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chanbal

Congrats on your pretty purse and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## styleblomster

Can you pls help me Identify this bag. Must be actual season, pictures found on instagram.
If anyone has the code... pls
let me know! i need this bag and my Shop in Germany doesn't know this bag, they say they need the Code for checking.

Happy Weekend Chanel Lovers!


----------



## Dutch Girl

Hi Girls!


I bought this Chanel bag and would like to know if this bag is the real deal. Seller told me the bag was purchased between 1970/1980's.


Thanks a lot in advance for taking the time and I'll keep my fingers crossed :| .......


----------



## LoveHandbags!

styleblomster said:


> View attachment 2458704
> View attachment 2458705
> 
> 
> Can you pls help me Identify this bag. Must be actual season, pictures found on instagram.
> If anyone has the code... pls
> let me know! i need this bag and my Shop in Germany doesn't know this bag, they say they need the Code for checking.
> 
> Happy Weekend Chanel Lovers!




This looks like a Chanel 3 to me, the first version had a middle like yours pictured, the next version came out with a middle section that was more structured.  The one I held once was from Fall 2011 and had the straps coming out of the sides rather than out of the top like the one you have pictured (I much prefer the one in your pix, I worried about the ones with the straps coming out of the sides on the one I held because they were already denting and I was afraid the wear and rub would be bad, so I returned it.  I can tell you though that it was the softest leather I have ever felt in my life, truly gorgeous and buttery, just unbelievable.  I sometimes wonder if I should have kept it.)


Here is a useful thread for you with more info and some tags with codes:


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-3-bag-is-coming-out-again-705352.html


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Hi everyone! This is my first chanel bag so I'm not entirely educated on what kind it actually is. My sa at saks told me it was part of the cruise collection for 2014 but it is unique in the way the cc buckle opens and that they were only sent one and won't get anymore. So any info you can send a newbie about this gorgeous bag would be super appreciated!


----------



## pinktailcat

jgodcheergrl said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first chanel bag so I'm not entirely educated on what kind it actually is. My sa at saks told me it was part of the cruise collection for 2014 but it is unique in the way the cc buckle opens and that they were only sent one and won't get anymore. So any info you can send a newbie about this gorgeous bag would be super appreciated!


----------



## pinktailcat

styleblomster said:


> View attachment 2458704
> View attachment 2458705
> 
> 
> Can you pls help me Identify this bag. Must be actual season, pictures found on instagram.
> If anyone has the code... pls
> let me know! i need this bag and my Shop in Germany doesn't know this bag, they say they need the Code for checking.
> 
> Happy Weekend Chanel Lovers!



Looks like new version of Chanel Three?


----------



## pinktailcat

leem said:


> I hesitated because suede scares me a little, but it is so pretty



It is also on chanel website but went on sale at Saks!! (and I am sure it is gone at first cut)


----------



## jgodcheergrl

pinktailcat said:


> The name of the bag is Gold Class. They have smaller one in WOC style $2900 too. You can find them at NM too. BTW double point events at Saks is coming soon, so you might want to take advantage of it.



Thank you so much!


----------



## littlemisscoco

pinktailcat said:


> looks like new version of chanel three?



+1


----------



## porscheNchanel

Can someone please ID this bag for me? Thanks!


----------



## littlemisscoco

porscheNchanel said:


> Can someone please ID this bag for me? Thanks!
> View attachment 2459063



it's the "iridescent grained calfskin flap bag with a metal handle" it's style # is: A67985. it's $3600, you can find it on the CHANEL website. 

photo courtesy of chanel.com:


----------



## porscheNchanel

littlemisscoco said:


> it's the "iridescent grained calfskin flap bag with a metal handle" it's style # is: A67985. it's $3600, you can find it on the CHANEL website.
> 
> 
> 
> photo courtesy of chanel.com:




Thanks!


----------



## littlemisscoco

porscheNchanel said:


> Thanks!



No problem. I did see some at neiman marcus and the chanel boutique in Tyson's corner a few months ago. Good luck!


----------



## Christchrist

styleblomster said:


> View attachment 2458704
> View attachment 2458705
> 
> 
> Can you pls help me Identify this bag. Must be actual season, pictures found on instagram.
> If anyone has the code... pls
> let me know! i need this bag and my Shop in Germany doesn't know this bag, they say they need the Code for checking.
> 
> Happy Weekend Chanel Lovers!




Td called Chanel 3. It's about the size of a jumbo and about 3800$


----------



## leem

pinktailcat said:


> It is also on chanel website but went on sale at Saks!! (and I am sure it is gone at first cut)


 

Ugh.  That depresses me


----------



## nikopun

Wahhh no one knows? Anyone? ):
I just want to know what its called..... I saw an old picture with Hilary Duff carrying it too on purseblog but it doesn't identify what kind of bag it is.... womp womp.


----------



## bluekit

nikopun said:


> Wahhh no one knows? Anyone? ):
> I just want to know what its called..... I saw an old picture with Hilary Duff carrying it too on purseblog but it doesn't identify what kind of bag it is.... womp womp.




It's called the "Secret tag."


----------



## clutchie

Hi! Can anyone help me with this bag? And also, does it look ok?


----------



## suddenlyC

nox said:


> hello! is this a single flap 2.55? what kinda material is that?
> thank you so much!


Hi ! i'n new at forum & recently bought a pre-owned Chanel black shoulder bag at local reseller boutique. Saw this design print too at boutique (travel line document/shopping bag) & it belongs to Travel Line range. That's all I know, hope it helps a little!


----------



## suddenlyC

suddenlyC said:


> Hi Noe, just found a weblink for your ref ~ www.cmariec.com/?p=1729 . I'm new at forum & recently bought a pre-owned black shoulder bag at local reseller's boutique. Saw a similar design print at boutique (document/shopping tote) & heard it belongs to Travel Line range. I didnt ask about the material but it seems like canvas or fabric type to me. That's all i know & hope it helps a little!


----------



## mom2boysbh

Just got this for Christmas & I can't find anything like it online.  It has a small metal top handle & a strap.  The  tag says flap bag but i am wondering if this is a boy bag.  It doesn't really matter because I love it - just curious.


----------



## loubie99

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321294704153

any ideas about this bag? It's not a WOC right?


----------



## LVMOMMY

Hello!  I tried searching what style bag this is.  I would love to know what this bag is called and the style number?


----------



## littlemisscoco

loubie99 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321294704153
> 
> any ideas about this bag? It's not a WOC right?



I'm no expert, but it looks like a WOC to me


----------



## smile4me6

LVMOMMY said:


> Hello!  I tried searching what style bag this is.  I would love to know what this bag is called and the style number?




I wear the smaller version of this bag to work and I absolutely LOVE it!!! I never knew the name but here is my tag.


----------



## luv2run41

What is this bag called?  I love it!


----------



## LVMOMMY

smile4me6 said:


> I wear the smaller version of this bag to work and I absolutely LOVE it!!! I never knew the name but here is my tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2462973
> View attachment 2462974


Hi there!  Thanks for the pictures!  I had no idea there were 2 sizes.  Your bag looks lovely!  Is this a limited edition item?


----------



## smile4me6

LVMOMMY said:


> Hi there!  Thanks for the pictures!  I had no idea there were 2 sizes.  Your bag looks lovely!  Is this a limited edition item?




Thank you!!I don't think it was a limited edition....


----------



## nikopun

bluekit said:


> It's called the "Secret tag."


Ahhh thank you so much!!!


----------



## Missk8y

i just saw these pics from calflu in an other thread. hope it´s ok to repost them here! 

i need necessarily more info about the black tote in the first picture and the two black flaps in 2nd picture:
Does the tote come with leather on top of the strap or is it a full  chain strap? Does it also come in caviar leather? How is it called, style number, price?? I´m desperately looking for an chanel tote i can use everyday so i want to know everything!! 

And how are the two flaps called? is the upper one the same like the lower one but without tophandle? How much are these bags?   PLEASE i need info!


----------



## suddenlyC

Hi! I'm a late Chanel lover and recently bought my 1st Chanel. Can someone please help me identify these two bags? Thanks!


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Hi Ladies,

Anyone happen to know the name/ligne of this one?? It has 3 compartments. 15-series serial. Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## bluekit

Missk8y said:


> i just saw these pics from calflu in an other thread. hope it´s ok to repost them here!
> 
> i need necessarily more info about the black tote in the first picture and the two black flaps in 2nd picture:
> Does the tote come with leather on top of the strap or is it a full  chain strap? Does it also come in caviar leather? How is it called, style number, price?? I´m desperately looking for an chanel tote i can use everyday so i want to know everything!!
> 
> And how are the two flaps called? is the upper one the same like the lower one but without tophandle? How much are these bags?   PLEASE i need info!



black tote in first pic is the new Chanel 3 tote, $4700. It has a leather shoulder pad. There are 3 zippered compartments (hence the name Chanel 3).


----------



## bluekit

ph34rthiscuteon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Anyone happen to know the name/ligne of this one?? It has 3 compartments. 15-series serial. Any help is appreciated!!!



I believe this is part of the Simply CC collection.


----------



## Missk8y

bluekit said:


> black tote in first pic is the new Chanel 3 tote, $4700. It has a leather shoulder pad. There are 3 zippered compartments (hence the name Chanel 3).



thank you very much that information!  puh! $4700 is pricey ... that makes my decision more difficult, because i do need an everyday bag like a tote but i´m also in love with a beige claire jumbo flap which is almost the same 
do you know if this tote comes in black caviar or lambskin?


----------



## mrsjcfk

mrsjcfk said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=231110546720
> View attachment 2427736




Didn't see a response so just thought I'd repost. TIA!


----------



## bluekit

nikopun said:


> Ahhh thank you so much!!!



you are welcome


----------



## bluekit

I have only seen it in lambskin and patent so far, not sure about caviar. I love it also but not so much the price. 


Missk8y said:


> thank you very much that information!  puh! $4700 is pricey ... that makes my decision more difficult, because i do need an everyday bag like a tote but i´m also in love with a beige claire jumbo flap which is almost the same
> do you know if this tote comes in black caviar or lambskin?


----------



## vicki521

http://fashnberry.com/celebrities/p...at-2014-peoples-choice-awards-in-los-angeles/

Can anyone help identify this clutch in the picture? It looks like the new clutch but smaller


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

bluekit said:


> I believe this is part of the Simply CC collection.



OMG thank you!


----------



## calflu

I think I responded to some of your questions in PM.

The black and green ones on the picture are Chanel Kelly and they are $5100 retail in US. They are lamb skin. 




Missk8y said:


> i just saw these pics from calflu in an other thread. hope it´s ok to repost them here!
> 
> i need necessarily more info about the black tote in the first picture and the two black flaps in 2nd picture:
> Does the tote come with leather on top of the strap or is it a full  chain strap? Does it also come in caviar leather? How is it called, style number, price?? I´m desperately looking for an chanel tote i can use everyday so i want to know everything!!
> 
> And how are the two flaps called? is the upper one the same like the lower one but without tophandle? How much are these bags?   PLEASE i need info!


----------



## I<3Coco

Missk8y said:


> i just saw these pics from calflu in an other thread. hope it´s ok to repost them here!
> 
> i need necessarily more info about the black tote in the first picture and the two black flaps in 2nd picture:
> Does the tote come with leather on top of the strap or is it a full  chain strap? Does it also come in caviar leather? How is it called, style number, price?? I´m desperately looking for an chanel tote i can use everyday so i want to know everything!!
> 
> And how are the two flaps called? is the upper one the same like the lower one but without tophandle? How much are these bags?   PLEASE i need info!



The flaps are the Trendy CC bags.  I believe the top one has the handle and that it's down somehow but they are $6200.  Hope that helps!


----------



## omgamylee

This bag is for sale at a local upscale consignment shop. I want to identify it and figure out its value, since some other Chanel seems a bit overpriced. I don't want to pay too much for it, if I buy it. It is missing its long chain strap, so that should be there when identifying it.

Thanks y'all!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Claudia0022

Hello Ladies,

Please help to authenticate this Chanel earrings:

Item name: Details about   NEW IN BOX CHANEL 2014 XL GOLD CHAIN CC LOGO DANGLE EARRINGS CLASSIC RUNWAY  					 				 		

 			 		 	eBay item number: 141144800201

Seller ID: sweetbaby767

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141144800201?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks


----------



## madeleine86

Hello. Does anyone have information on this necklace? What year it is from? Name?

Please see my photobucket. Some of the pics won't upload  


http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/madeleine866/library/Chanel pearl necklace?sort=3&page=1


----------



## littlemisscoco

Claudia0022 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this Chanel earrings:
> 
> Item name: Details about   NEW IN BOX CHANEL 2014 XL GOLD CHAIN CC LOGO DANGLE EARRINGS CLASSIC RUNWAY
> 
> eBay item number: 141144800201
> 
> Seller ID: sweetbaby767
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141144800201?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks



Try posting the the "authenticate this forum" they may be able to help you there


----------



## Susantn81

can someone please identify what this bag is called ? and if you have one can you please post a model picture ? Thank you so much!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I'm hoping one of the many Chanel experts can name this bag I purchased in Dec. 2010 from the 10A season at NM. I still love it and use it often. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Susantn81

Susantn81 said:


> can someone please identify what this bag is called ? and if you have one can you please post a model picture ? Thank you so much!



Any ladies know how much they cost? Pls tell thank you!


----------



## alex04

girlsnstilettos said:


> I'm hoping one of the many Chanel experts can name this bag I purchased in Dec. 2010 from the 10A season at NM. I still love it and use it often. Thank you in advance!


I believe this is the Coco Casual Flap. I've the same bag and love it!


----------



## bluekit

I believe they were known simply as part of the Timeless Classics ligne, this particular flap is the accordion flap. 


Susantn81 said:


> can someone please identify what this bag is called ? and if you have one can you please post a model picture ? Thank you so much!


----------



## bluekit

sure, anytime!


ph34rthiscuteon said:


> OMG thank you!


----------



## bluekit

The second purse is the drills flap.


suddenlyC said:


> Hi! I'm a late Chanel lover and recently bought my 1st Chanel. Can someone please help me identify these two bags? Thanks!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Thank you! I looked it up with that name, and you are correct! I love mine too, get lots of compliments on it. 



alex04 said:


> I believe this is the Coco Casual Flap. I've the same bag and love it!


----------



## Hopeach

Can anybody identify this purse for me? The # on the sticker starts with 12 so I assume 08 or 09..Thank you


----------



## Susantn81

bluekit said:


> I believe they were known simply as part of the Timeless Classics ligne, this particular flap is the accordion flap.


Hi thank you so much! Do you happen to know the price this?


----------



## candycoco

does anyone know the name of this Chanel mini bag?


----------



## lucylooby

Please can someone identify this chanel bag ??


----------



## bluekit

sorry I do not recall the price. 


Susantn81 said:


> Hi thank you so much! Do you happen to know the price this?


----------



## littlemisscoco

candycoco said:


> does anyone know the name of this Chanel mini bag?



If I'm not mistaken, This looks like the mini flap WOC, fashionphile currently has a similar style. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Calfskin-Ultimate-Stitch-Mini-Flap-WOC-Bag-Gold-49447


----------



## littlemisscoco

lucylooby said:


> Please can someone identify this chanel bag ??



looks like the CHANEL "easy flap". here is a link with some info on the bag. HTH 

http://www.bragmybag.com/the-chanel-easy-flap-basic-flap/


----------



## lucyandmillie

Can anyone identify this chanel bag please ?


----------



## lucyandmillie

littlemisscoco said:


> looks like the CHANEL "easy flap". here is a link with some info on the bag. HTH
> 
> http://www.bragmybag.com/the-chanel-easy-flap-basic-flap/


Thank you so much ! Now hoping I can find one with red handles too !


----------



## franciprofili

Hello everybody
Can you authenticate this bag?
Thanks from Italy
	

		
			
		

		
	











Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando PurseForum


----------



## Joyanne91

Hi,
 can some one help me.. I love the chanel le boy medium bag in black..
 I saw some bags are black on the inside and some ar grey, some have a grey label and some have black?? 
 I just don't know which is real and which is fake?!
 please help..


----------



## littlemisscoco

QUOTE=franciprofili;26058207]Hello everybody
Can you authenticate this bag?
Thanks from Italy
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2471353
View attachment 2471354
View attachment 2471355
View attachment 2471356
View attachment 2471357
View attachment 2471358


----------



## littlemisscoco

lucyandmillie said:


> Thank you so much ! Now hoping I can find one with red handles too !



Sure, happy to help. Happy hunting


----------



## diamondsr4ever

diamondsr4ever said:


> Hi! can any of you ladies help me pls? i bought this bag at chanel boutique in hk just last dec, unfortunately no code name on the tag and SA only said it's new for cruise collection, here's the pics.




hello ladies! anyone who can give me the name of this bag? any info will be much appreciated


----------



## suddenlyC

bluekit said:


> The second purse is the drills flap.


Thanks Bluekit! 
Hi everyone, does anyone knows about the 1st one then? the serial number starts with 14xxxxxx.


----------



## ninjabiscuits

Hi everyone, can anyone please help me out with the name/ type of leather of this Chanel bag? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## littlemisscoco

ninjabiscuits said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone please help me out with the name/ type of leather of this Chanel bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not totally sure, but it looks like it may be the "Orient Express Flap", here's one I found on fashionphile. HTH 

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Lambskin-Orient-Express-Flap-Black-50434


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Hello again wonderful TPF ladies!

Any help in IDing this style would be appreciated!


----------



## nox

Hello! 

Please tell me what kind of a double flap this is? It has only a 23" chain at full length. 
thank you so much!


----------



## srslycmon

Greetings TPFers! I'd greatly appreciate any info on this purse, it has really interesting hardware. Does anyone know the name of the style? Thank you all in advanced!


----------



## PoshinPerth

Hello everyone  
I received this bag for my birthday a few years back. 
Can anyone tell me anything about it? I would like to meet someone with the same bag! 



Nadia xo


----------



## shopping247

Hello ladies! It has been a long time since I have posted in this thread. I hope all is well with everyone and that everyone is enjoying their lovely Chanel purchases.  

I haven't made any purchases in a long while and am pretty much out of it regarding the latest styles that have come out in the past few years. My mom recently gave me this handbag (I got her addicted to Chanel...she used to be "LV only") and I was wondering if someone can tell me what the name of this style is called. The leather is a soft caviar, and there are three compartments inside, the middle one being a zipped one. TIA!


----------



## bluekit

it's part of the mineral nights collection.


srslycmon said:


> Greetings TPFers! I'd greatly appreciate any info on this purse, it has really interesting hardware. Does anyone know the name of the style? Thank you all in advanced!


----------



## bluekit

I believe this is part of the timeless classics collection.


shopping247 said:


> Hello ladies! It has been a long time since I have posted in this thread. I hope all is well with everyone and that everyone is enjoying their lovely Chanel purchases.
> 
> I haven't made any purchases in a long while and am pretty much out of it regarding the latest styles that have come out in the past few years. My mom recently gave me this handbag (I got her addicted to Chanel...she used to be "LV only") and I was wondering if someone can tell me what the name of this style is called. The leather is a soft caviar, and there are three compartments inside, the middle one being a zipped one. TIA!


----------



## srslycmon

bluekit said:


> it's part of the mineral nights collection.


Thank you bluekit! I did a search for the mineral nights collection and the black one appeared... it's absolutely stunning! 

http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/BW39418/BW39418-01.jpg


----------



## bluekit

i love the collection also! The entire bag, inside and outside are in leather, pretty unusual as most seasonal Chanel styles are often lined in fabric.


srslycmon said:


> Thank you bluekit! I did a search for the mineral nights collection and the black one appeared... it's absolutely stunning!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/BW39418/BW39418-01.jpg


----------



## bagsforme

http://i.imgur.com/ELCK2IP.jpg

Anyone know the name of this bag?  Is it still available?


Thanks.


----------



## shopping247

bluekit said:


> I believe this is part of the timeless classics collection.



thank you for your help!


----------



## bluekit

anytime!


shopping247 said:


> thank you for your help!


----------



## 57spring

Please help identify this caviar leather bag that my mom gave me!


----------



## 57spring

Outside of bag


----------



## 57spring

Picture of the inside flap


----------



## Shell0915

I got this wallet from a fashion buyer, the retail price is $775 exclude tax, and I got it for $700.

But I have some confusions about this.

Firstly, it is showed that this wallet was bought on 12/24, 2013 on the receipt the fashion buyer send to me, but the serial number is 167XXXXX. I just got a GST on 1/2, 2014 and the serial number is 18XXXXXX. I know that "made" does not mean "sold", but both of the two wallet/bag were bought in NYC. I think bags/wallets run out of stock fast there...So it makes me very confused why I can get a wallet with serial # 167XXXXXX in the late 2013.

Secondly, the serial number in the wallet is the same as it on the card and the receipt, but there is no sticker on the box.

Thirdly, the numbers on the card have a different font with the card of my GST. Also, the white labels on the top right corner are also different.


The lower one is the card of GST, and the upper one is of the wallet. 




the right one is of my GST, and the left one is of the wallet.


----------



## StylishFarmer

57spring said:


> Please help identify this caviar leather bag that my mom gave me!




It's s Classic Flap. Beautiful bag. You're a lucky girl

What are the measurements? Looks like a medium.


----------



## 57spring

Thanks, I do love it!  The measurements are 10" x 6" x 2.5"


----------



## squiva

hi! i've seen this classic flap with reissue chain twice already.

is this authentic? did chanel release this or the owners just exchanged the chains? is that even possible?

thanks!

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rYX42NlVG0QyG2cpNUcjvAB8oRkcZ6X-8U5cADrNLXM?feat=directlink


----------



## shopping247

Happy Monday ladies! 

Can someone tell me the name of this bag? All I know is that it is from the 2013 spring collection. 

TIA! 

(Sorry the photo is upside down ....I can not figure out why the uploaded photo is this way when it appears right side up in my photo album.)


----------



## GucciObsessed

Please help! This is my first (and hopefully not last!) Chanel and my biggest question is what in the world is this style called? It has four grommets across the top and the color is a light grey. Any idea if it is lambskin? It was purchased new at Rue Cambon in Paris in September 2013 as a gift from my sister. It was roughly $2600 USD. The only thing the receipt says is Sac Rabat. Style # A68524Y0463896559. The Authenticity Card has the number 18423946. I have searched everywhere on the Internet in vain...still cannot find any other pictures of this bag. Please help and thank you in advance! XO


----------



## True Religion

(This is a repost from another thread since I'm still looking for help thank you )

I was hoping someone may be able to help me identify a bag!

Was at the Chanel store in the HK airport last week. I was looking for classic flaps but they didn't have any. The closest flap bag was one the SA said they JUST got in (perhaps it's prior season, but I thought I'd start with SS 14). It came in black and pink. It's probably comparable in size to a large classic flap. The chain could be worn long or doubled up. They had it in two colors - black and a blushy looking pink. The most distinguishing factor was that the interior front pocket had its own little flap closure. Oh and it was 34,400 HK dollars if that rings a bell. (Sadly I remember the price more than the bag, because I was really only thinking of classic flaps at the time.). TIA!!


----------



## fishabella

pretty nag but i never see it do u have the receipt&#65311;&#65311;it should indicated the model on it


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Blairshen

I am sorry, can anyone tell me how to post a picture, instead of url address? I have a channel bag needs to be authenticated. Thank you very much


----------



## Blairshen

I found it. Alright, can anyone help me to authenticate this perfect edge? I am new here cannot post any thread yet, so I don't know where else to post this request. Please kindly authenticate it for me or tell me where I should post this if not here.
Thank you very much.


----------



## GucciObsessed

fishabella said:


> pretty nag but i never see it do u have the receipt&#65311;&#65311;it should indicated the model on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I am not sure if you were referring to my bag, but the receipt says "Sac Rabat"


----------



## fishabella

GucciObsessed said:


> I am not sure if you were referring to my bag, but the receipt says "Sac Rabat"



i was refering shopping247'ssorry&#65292;i am new to the forum and still trying to figue out how to use the app properly


----------



## romi92

Please help me find out the name of this chanel bag. Thanks.


s3-media1.ak.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/MpaHhcbeZZTgsxIv0lib9g/l.jpg


----------



## romi92

http://s3-media1.ak.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/MpaHhcbeZZTgsxIv0lib9g/l.jpg

This is the picture. But I don't know what's the name of it.


----------



## romi92

Please tell me the name of this chanel bag. Thanks!


----------



## shopping247

romi92: i believe that one is called the portobello


----------



## shopping247

fishabella said:


> i was refering shopping247'ssorry&#65292;i am new to the forum and still trying to figue out how to use the app properly


i do have the tag and the box, but all it says is sac bowler. i want to know the name of the style line it belongs too (like timeless classic, boy, etc.)


----------



## happychappy

Hi guys, 

just wondering if anyone would know what this bag is called. I originally thought it was a 2.55 flap but cant seem to see any other on google search. just wanting to know a little more about it as i saw it in a consignment store. been searching on the forums for hours and cant seem to find another one like it too.

thanks in advance


----------



## anasa

A lot of vintage bags don't have official names, since Chanel didn't start naming their bags until recently (can't remember the year). 



happychappy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering if anyone would know what this bag is called. I originally thought it was a 2.55 flap but cant seem to see any other on google search. just wanting to know a little more about it as i saw it in a consignment store. been searching on the forums for hours and cant seem to find another one like it too.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## carlosgolf

I am looking to find out if this chanel wallet circa 2009 is genuine or a very good fake.

I bought it locally second hand from a vintage and specialist clothes dealer.

the i.d number is 12362573

I have done some research and the signs look good but to be honest the fakes are so good these days that I need a little help

its a small wallet , all the stitching lines up perfectly , it has the hologram covered id label with tiny specs of gold dust, you cant see from the photo but if you hold it in a certain way you can see the hologram which has chanel going down one side and a black line running down the other.

it is shinny and smells of leather 
http://http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag455/carlyoung1234/SAM_0136Copy_zpsa8781b03.jpg</a>[/IMG]http://[URL=http://s1375.photobucket.com/user/carlyoung1234/media/SAM_0136Copy_zpsa8781b03.jpg.html]
	
http://[URL=http://s1375.photobucket.com/user/carlyoung1234/media/SAM_0126Copy_zps4ca7fc89.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## alex04

Referring to post #7969 from GucciObsessed -- I believe this is the smaller version of the Citizen Zip Flap. I have the larger version, and it's lambskin.


----------



## Eirin

Can anyone help me identify this purse?


----------



## Barbiesha

hi guys I was wondering if this bag is legit? I don't recall chanel doing any metallic shiny silver in CC lock, I know they did it in reissue back in 2008 or maybe I might have missed it,i don't know.. but anyways I was told by the seller that this was a limited edition bought in japan, and seeing the details it seems like its authentic. can anyone help me please. im really clueless..​


----------



## GucciObsessed

alex04 said:


> Referring to post #7969 from GucciObsessed -- I believe this is the smaller version of the Citizen Zip Flap. I have the larger version, and it's lambskin.




OMG it is this bag in the smaller version!! Thank you SO much!!! Have been searching for answers for months!


----------



## shopping247

hi again:

i have a better photo of this bag - can anyone identify this for me (name of collection)? i have the style number as A67726 Y04167. from the 2013 spring collection (13S on the tag, though i thought spring was 13P). 

thank you!!


----------



## fionarcat

Hi there. Can anybody identify this bag please?
Bought from consignment, I'm happy it's authentic. Was from 2010 and was originally metallic grey, been dyed by Talon Rouge. I'm a Chanel rookie, I thought it was a medium flap but wondered what this is in the flap? Is it a rain cover?


Any info gratefully received...


----------



## bluekit

it is coco rain from the 10A collection. The rain coat is tucked in the back zipped pocket and when taken out, goes over the front of the bag and leaving only the flap tab/turn lock exposed.


fionarcat said:


> Hi there. Can anybody identify this bag please?
> Bought from consignment, I'm happy it's authentic. Was from 2010 and was originally metallic grey, been dyed by Talon Rouge. I'm a Chanel rookie, I thought it was a medium flap but wondered what this is in the flap? Is it a rain cover?
> 
> 
> Any info gratefully received...


----------



## fionarcat

bluekit said:


> it is coco rain from the 10A collection. The rain coat is tucked in the back zipped pocket and when taken out, goes over the front of the bag and leaving only the flap tab/turn lock exposed.


Thank you very much. It's very clever. X


----------



## oh_BOY

Can someone tell me the name of this bag and the season it is from? It looks like the Now and Forever bag but it does not have a border around it.


----------



## whatsummer

Franciprofili,

If yours is classic flap in medium, then I bought the same one in a US chanel boutique last month, and the zipper pull doesn't have chanel logo as yours.



franciprofili said:


> Hello everybody
> Can you authenticate this bag?
> Thanks from Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471353
> View attachment 2471354
> View attachment 2471355
> View attachment 2471356
> View attachment 2471357
> View attachment 2471358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando PurseForum


----------



## designerlover84

Can someone please identify this bag. The lady said it's brand new and she bought it in London. She said she will give me the VAT receipt that she ended up didn't claim


----------



## anasa

This is a classic quilted wallet on chain (WOC). 

Or did you mean to ask for authentication? If so, post it in the "authenticate this chanel" thread. The regular authenticators usually don't authenticate private sales so they may refer you to other paid services, but you could try. 



designerlover84 said:


> Can someone please identify this bag. The lady said it's brand new and she bought it in London. She said she will give me the VAT receipt that she ended up didn't claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486803
> View attachment 2486804
> View attachment 2486805
> View attachment 2486807
> View attachment 2486808
> View attachment 2486809
> View attachment 2486810
> View attachment 2486812
> View attachment 2486813
> View attachment 2486814
> View attachment 2486815


----------



## designerlover84

Omg. I didn't really pay attention but thank you so much for pointing it out for me


anasa said:


> This is a classic quilted wallet on chain (WOC).
> 
> Or did you mean to ask for authentication? If so, post it in the "authenticate this chanel" thread. The regular authenticators usually don't authenticate private sales so they may refer you to other paid services, but you could try.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Could any of you lovely ladies please help me identify this bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## tickmy

Can someone please identify this caviar suede bag.Thank you in advance









][URL=http://s263.photobucket.com/user/ancharin/media/image_7.png.html]


----------



## tickmy




----------



## tickmy




----------



## GwenWinter




----------



## GwenWinter

Hello, could you please help me to identify the chanel bag that i just posted ? I really realy want to have on but it seems difficult to find especially because i have no clue about the name of this model. Please please help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mandeline891

Hello I was actually wondering if this bag was different from the classic double flap bags? I absolutely love love love the color!


----------



## calflu

This is the black on black or "so black" jumbo. You can find two threads in shopping sub forum talking about this beauty.


----------



## bluekit

Hi, you may want to go to the authentication thread to have the purse authenticated. 


tickmy said:


>


----------



## bluekit

Chevron flaps are single flap bags.


Mandeline891 said:


> Hello I was actually wondering if this bag was different from the classic double flap bags? I absolutely love love love the color!


----------



## bluekit

you are welcome!


fionarcat said:


> Thank you very much. It's very clever. X


----------



## bluekit

this is Lauren Conrad's beige lambskin ghw medium flap. She's been seen carrying this bag for at least a couple of years.


oh_BOY said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag and the season it is from? It looks like the Now and Forever bag but it does not have a border around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486369


----------



## bluekit

it looks like the Chanel 3 tote.


AuthenticChanel said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies please help me identify this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487015


----------



## bagchicky

Just wondering what the name of this cute little wallet is ...
(Picture is from fellow tpf member)


----------



## prettylinda

hello everyone.

does anyone know name of this handbag? i got it from my husband buy i couldnt find the name or model. please anyone?


----------



## bo186

can some one tell me the name or id of the necklace in the photo. 
with the price will be great.
also. what's the material of the chain ? silver? or just metal.
I see this similar necklace in different length ,can this one wear two lenghth or it's just two different necklace.

thanks


----------



## bo186

another pic


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Hi again ladies! 

Anyone happen to know the ligne of this shopping tote? Style # is A65419. Please and thank ya!


----------



## bo186

:
 nobody knows?


----------



## fishabella

prettylinda said:


> hello everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know name of this handbag? i got it from my husband buy i couldnt find the name or model. please anyone?




it looks like a Chanel Castle Rock bag


----------



## BellaRani

There are two bags I've been trying to figure out exactly what they are.

Bag #1: as carried by the designer of Atelier Azza
instagram.com/p/g-jV43nOQ2/
instagram.com/p/d-c8qkJ_EE/

Do you know if this style/size of bag also comes in caviar leather? 







Bag #2: this camera bag-ish beauty


----------



## Kira6337

Hi can anyone tell me the name of this


----------



## fishabella

prettylinda said:


> hello everyone.
> 
> does anyone know name of this handbag? i got it from my husband buy i couldnt find the name or model. please anyone?


that's a Chanel Castle Rock bag


----------



## mnmsportie

Does anyone know what this is called or the price?? 
Thank you!!


----------



## Chaneltam

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


Hi lovely people, 
I'm new to this site and I really need help identifying/authenticating this chanel purse! Please help a fellow purse lover out! 

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-black-caviar-leather-shoulder-tote-bag-cc024-i-139053-s-337.html


----------



## PoshinPerth

Hi Ladies!

I would love to know what the names of these two bags are at the bottom of the page
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Are they vintage? Rare? Collectors items?


----------



## karlienmachien

Hi guys!

I'm so excited to show off my latest vintage Chanel find! I feel like I really found something special, and to me, this bag is one of the prettiest I've ever seen! 
I'm also really pleased with it being in pristine condition, because I'm really fussy about my Chanel bags. I'm totally over the moon with this one!

It's sort of a classic flap, but it's HUGE (about 40cm width) and more flat than a classic flap. It can be worn with a single chain or double chain, or even as a XXL clutch. 

So.. *drumroll* here it is!
I also took some (crappy) modeling pics so you have an idea of the hugeness... I'm quite tall too (1m73)

















I would really love if any of the Chanel experts here could tell me more about this bag? Does it have a name? Is it as rare as I think it is? Could any of you give me an idea of the retailprice?

I don't know if it helps, but the code on the sticker is 1539807 (at least I think it is, those numbers are ridiculously small!) I read that Chanel started the stickers in the early 80s, right? Does anyone have an idea about the age of this bag?

Also, is it weird that the logo doesn't have the gold mark? I thought all gold logo's had those...

I would love to hear some opinions and expertise  

Thanks!


----------



## MissJoC

I'm new to the group and have no idea what bag this is, but it's beautiful. Congratulations, it looks great on you!


----------



## Jayne1

What ever it is, it really, really suits you!!


----------



## karlienmachien

Jayne1 said:


> What ever it is, it really, really suits you!!



Thanks!! I really love it! Can't wait 'till it's summer and I can go out just wearing jeans, flats sandals, a white shirt and this bag


----------



## karlienmachien

MissJoC said:


> I'm new to the group and have no idea what bag this is, but it's beautiful. Congratulations, it looks great on you!



Thanks!!


----------



## 77Porosus

Hi everyone! I purchased this Chanel bag for my mother at the Paris Cambon store last August. I just realized I don't even know the name of this bag! If you all guys could help me, it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you very very much!


----------



## alex04

77Porosus said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased this Chanel bag for my mother at the Paris Cambon store last August. I just realized I don't even know the name of this bag! If you all guys could help me, it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you very very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496949
> View attachment 2496950
> View attachment 2496951
> View attachment 2496952



Hi! I believe this is the smaller version of the Citizen Zip flap.


----------



## MrsBl

Hi,
Can somebody tell me what the name of this bag is? I really like the shape, and doubting to buy the bag (preloved), so i'd like to google pics of people wearing the bag. 
http://ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Vinta...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25893d1374
Title: Authentic Vintage CHANEL Lambskin Leather Clutch Pouch Shoulder Bag PurseT237

Thanks!


----------



## Sheru

Hello everyone! 

Does anyone know which bag this one is?


----------



## Grace Nguyen

Hi everyone. Do you know the info of this bag. Name? The collection? The year it's made. Thank you very much 
	

		
			
		

		
	





G&#7917;i t&#7915; iPhone c&#7911;a tôi s&#7917; d&#7909;ng PurseForum


----------



## GucciObsessed

77Porosus said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased this Chanel bag for my mother at the Paris Cambon store last August. I just realized I don't even know the name of this bag! If you all guys could help me, it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you very very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496949
> View attachment 2496950
> View attachment 2496951
> View attachment 2496952


77Porous - This is the Citizen Zip Flap... I have one as well purchased from the same store. Scroll back a few posts, I have pictures of mine.


----------



## Ellewalker

New season.. Anyone know price and name?


----------



## Eureka75

Hi Everybody, I inherited a vintage Chanel and am unable (haven't gone to the stores yet) to find anything on this bag. I love it, but would love some information about when it originated.  I'm thinking 80s or early 90s collection.  The person I inherited it from said it was a limited edition, and she has many Chanel bags, but she is elderly, and cannot remember details of this bag.  Here are some pics. It's leather quilted with a resin woven chain, and zip top with Chanel tag zipper pull. Chanel is stamped on the interior on the zip pocket, and Made in France is stamped on the slip pocket.  Thanks!


----------



## stpudif

Hi! Just wondering if anyone could provide any kind of information regarding this bag! If it is authentic, I believe it's from the 80s or 90s but unfortunately don't know much else. Thanks!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hi,  I am hoping someone can supply me with some information. I apologize in advance for not including a photo. I haven't figured out how to do that yet!  I purchased what was called a WOC. It arrived today and it has a shorter chain than any WOC I've ever seen. It is a 13 series. It was called raspberry in color, caviar. It is almost red. It has a discrete cc on the front. And no flap just a zip at the top. The short chain is also removable.  Is this a WOC? Is it a shoulder bag?  Any info is greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Garthok

Does anyone know what is the exact name and version of this Timeless tote?  It doesn't look the same as a GST or PST and I would like to be able to search for more photos of this exact style.  Thanks.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/181321832214?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sheru

Does anyone know which one this is?


----------



## CrazyLV

i hope this is right thread to ask question based what year for my GST bag
serial number is13038357
it's GST brown colour with gold hardware, CC logo is embossed different from current version which it has stitched on surface
TIA


----------



## bluekit

this is part of the Timeless Classics collection. It is smaller and less structured compared to the GST.


Garthok said:


> Does anyone know what is the exact name and version of this Timeless tote?  It doesn't look the same as a GST or PST and I would like to be able to search for more photos of this exact style.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181321832214?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Any ideas on this one?







TYIA!


----------



## jucia

Does anyone know the style of this bag?


----------



## Ashley737

Can anyone tell me the season and style number of this bag? All I know is that it is a medium boy calf grey. Thx




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lucypiggy

I just got my gift for valentine's day.
Hubby bought in the LOCAL Neiman Marcus chanel boutique.
On the recipt is a MTLIC COLOR. BUT ON THE TAG IS bronze color.

But I couldnt find the serial number which attached inside the bag.
I think the NM won't sell the fake chanel, right?

and who can tell me whats the exactly style of this chanel?

Thanks.


----------



## Valentine2014

Oh, it's so pretty! I am thinking MTLIC probably means metallic. It looks like a classic flap to me. If it is $4400, then it should be a M/L size, if it is $4900, then it is the jumbo size. The serial number is just a very small sticker inside the bag.  With the front of the bag facing away from you, look at the inside of the bag in the bottom right corner. Not the base but the part (length of the bag) that is perpendicular to the base. 

Is there a sticker on the box? I am curious which collection this color is from. Do u know if NM has this color in Maxi? And if it has a silver or dark silver one?


----------



## lucypiggy

This is 4900$, jumbo size.
yep, they do have maxi.  but it beige, light beige . Too light, i dont think its good.
thanks, i found the serial # which at the bottom.

Im curious too , not sure which collection of the metallic color.
Will go to SF chanel boutique check if they have more colors of this jumbo size.


----------



## Valentine2014

Is there a sticker on the side of the box? If yes, could u take a pic of it and post? Thanks.


----------



## needlv

wow! that is beautiful!!


----------



## lucypiggy

Valentine2014 said:


> Is there a sticker on the side of the box? If yes, could u take a pic of it and post? Thanks.


 
 i just checked,nothing on the box.. the sales person gave me the brand new box.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Oh what a beautiful color!  What a sweet husband. Enjoy


----------



## Valentine2014

lucypiggy said:


> i just checked,nothing on the box.. the sales person gave me the brand new box.



OIC. Enjoy your bag! I am sure you look fabulous wearing it!


----------



## smile4me6

I also have this bag!!!! It is gorgeous and you will def enjoy wearing it!! I also had the dark silver (or grey) but sold it bc it was too close in color!!! Enjoy your new bag......I know lots of people have been searching for this color!!


----------



## smile4me6

It's the Metallic Bronze Jumbo Classic Flap from I believe 13 S


----------



## poohbag

Congrats! This is such an amazing color!


----------



## CHIBMOM

Hi I'm new on here - I purchased a J12 on ebay the seller claims to be authentic.  I'm not sure where to post this.  I need to know if it is authentic.  I've examined the back side and compared to the chanel website and the back sides of the watch are very different, but then I've seen other j12's with a similar back side and have noticed that there are several different back sides.  If anyone could help tell me if this looks authentic that would be great!


----------



## halunfishie

That's a lovely color for the jumbo. It's metallic but will match with so many outfits because its stil bquite neutral. Gorgeous.


----------



## Passau

Congrats!  It is such a gorgy color!


----------



## cony

Gorgeous! I saw it in RL at the store. this is great! 

Congrats!!


----------



## anasa

Are these flats current season? I've never seen them before!


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> Are these flats current season? I've never seen them before!
> View attachment 2505416


They are from cruise 2014 so you should be able to find them if you call around.


CHIBMOM said:


> Hi I'm new on here - I purchased a J12 on ebay the seller claims to be authentic.  I'm not sure where to post this.  I need to know if it is authentic.  I've examined the back side and compared to the chanel website and the back sides of the watch are very different, but then I've seen other j12's with a similar back side and have noticed that there are several different back sides.  If anyone could help tell me if this looks authentic that would be great!



You can contact an authentication service such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.


----------



## minababe

do you know the style Name of this one?

I would like to know because I'm searching for modeling pics of a celeb or what ever and can't find one. only the woc and 2.55


----------



## tutushopper

minababe said:


> do you know the style Name of this one?
> 
> I would like to know because I'm searching for modeling pics of a celeb or what ever and can't find one. only the woc and 2.55



This appears to be a vintage classic flap and there are hundreds of photos of celebs carrying these.


----------



## nordsti

Can someone help me autenicate this chanel bag? 
http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=46442734&searchQuery=chanel


----------



## chanel123

Can anyone help me to find the item # and name of this bag? thanks


----------



## greatstuffman

Hi, Im new to the forum! I would like to know what the style of this Chanel bag is:
















Thank you!


----------



## Liewb

Hi ladies, can someone help to ID this bag?? Thanks!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Could you please let me know the name of this model and is there a specific name for the blue color? Any info on product number would be much appreciated. 

Photo courtesy of @jutaka.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/15562400@N05/12627429343/lightbox/

If the pic doesn't show, it's from Authentic Chanel Finds Thread, it can be seen in post #4539. TIA!!


----------



## bsonnenberg

Liewb said:


> Hi ladies, can someone help to ID this bag?? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2509939




In-the-mix tote


----------



## bluekit

this is the retro class flap.


chanel123 said:


> Can anyone help me to find the item # and name of this bag? thanks


----------



## bluekit

CC pocket tote.


Fabfashion said:


> Could you please let me know the name of this model and is there a specific name for the blue color? Any info on product number would be much appreciated.
> 
> Photo courtesy of @jutaka.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/15562400@N05/12627429343/lightbox/
> 
> If the pic doesn't show, it's from Authentic Chanel Finds Thread, it can be seen in post #4539. TIA!!


----------



## bluekit

Classic camera bag. 


greatstuffman said:


> Hi, Im new to the forum! I would like to know what the style of this Chanel bag is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Liewb

bsonnenberg said:


> In-the-mix tote




Thanks!


----------



## bsonnenberg

bluekit said:


> this is the retro class flap.




Do you know any more info about this bag? I can't find any info about it anywhere.


----------



## Fabfashion

bluekit said:


> CC pocket tote.


 
Many thanks!!


----------



## bluekit

bsonnenberg said:


> Do you know any more info about this bag? I can't find any info about it anywhere.



What do you want to know?  it's about the size of a medium classic flap, slightly wider, retails $3,500, has a zipper pocket in the back of the bag.


----------



## bluekit

sure!


Fabfashion said:


> Many thanks!!


----------



## ailinkoh

Hi ladies, please help to identify this vintage style. I couldn't find any info on this or did chanel even produce this style?


----------



## Golden1974

hi guys- do you think this preowned Chanel flap bag is a good buy? (I mean assuming that it's authentic). Thanks ladies, I appreciate your input. Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121279151005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hello all!! Can anyone tell me what bag Sofia Vergara is carrying here?? Does anyone know the price? Thanks in advance!*~*

Credit: PurseBlog


----------



## bluekit

it is the Hampton tote.


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Hello all!! Can anyone tell me what bag Sofia Vergara is carrying here?? Does anyone know the price? Thanks in advance!*~*
> 
> Credit: PurseBlog


----------



## luvs*it*

bluekit said:


> it is the Hampton tote.


 
*~*Thanks!!!*~*


----------



## Grace Nguyen

Hello! Does anyone know the info about this bag. Please tell me. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ASC RESALE

Grace Nguyen said:


> View attachment 2511983
> View attachment 2511984
> 
> 
> Hello! Does anyone know the info about this bag. Please tell me. Thank you so much!!!


Could you post more pictures of the back and interior?


----------



## Grace Nguyen

ASC RESALE said:


> Could you post more pictures of the back and interior?




Here the back


----------



## ASC RESALE

anasa said:


> Are these flats current season? I've never seen them before!
> View attachment 2505416


They are gorgeous! Hope you find them!


----------



## ASC RESALE

luv2run41 said:


> What is this bag called?  I love it!


Chanel boy bag


----------



## Ceeez

Please, can someone help me identify this bag?!


----------



## lshcat

Chanel experts, I thought I knew what I had here but now that I'm measuring.. it's exactly *9.5" wide *by  6" high and a 11" drop on chain (when doubled) ?? Can anyone confirm  what you would call this reissue? I thought it was the 225 size but now  I'm not sure. 14 series. Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

lshcat said:


> Chanel experts, I thought I knew what I had here but now that I'm measuring.. it's exactly *9.5" wide *by  6" high and a 11" drop on chain (when doubled) ?? Can anyone confirm  what you would call this reissue? I thought it was the 225 size but now  I'm not sure. 14 series. Thanks!



It's too long to be a 224 and it's more rectangular than the 224, so I'd say it's still a 225.


----------



## lshcat

tutushopper said:


> It's too long to be a 224 and it's more rectangular than the 224, so I'd say it's still a 225.



Thanks tutu!


----------



## rubyslippers01

Hi fellow purse lovers,


I have a quick question that I'm hoping someone may be able to help with.


I'm looking to identify a Chanel shoulder bag I'm hoping to buy online & I'm wondering if anyone has any idea what year's collection it might be from? It's hard to get a grasp of it's age from the photos so I'm curious. Can anyone help?!


Also in your opinion, is it good buy? I'm a bit cash strapped at the moment but the price seems to good to pass up. Thoughts? 


Photo's & info: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=5727


Thank you!
E x


----------



## luv2run41

Can any of you lovely experts help identify this bag I just purchased?  If anyone has the bag can you please post a model pic? THANK YOU!!


----------



## Rexyrip

Can someone please help me id this bag and possibly let me know what it might be worth. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bsonnenberg

Rexyrip said:


> Can someone please help me id this bag and possibly let me know what it might be worth. Thanks for the help.




Wrinkled lambskin Astrakan flap bag


----------



## sylvieli

Would really be grateful if anyone could help me identify the name/style of this bag! Thanks in advance


----------



## mrscurvy

I went to the boutique today to look at several bags and this one caught my eye.. The SA stated she would write the name on the business card she handed me but as I just looked she only wrote the style number.. Soooo I'm reaching out to the experts.. Please tell me the name of this bag.. TIA


----------



## anasa

I think this is the timeless tote?


----------



## mrscurvy

anasa said:


> I think this is the timeless tote?




No I just looked up the timeless tote and this one is different.. This purse also has a front pocket with a snap and a back pocket as well.. The leather on the strap is thinner than the GST..


----------



## mrscurvy

Please help identify this Chanel Bag..TIA


----------



## mrscurvy

anasa said:


> I think this is the timeless tote?




Wait you might be right. I'm so confused cause when I search Timeless tote I'm getting different pics of the bag..


----------



## anasa

AHH sorry, I'm not 100% sure. I just know that people on TPF have called it the timeless tote. It might have a different official name though. 



mrscurvy said:


> Wait you might be right. I'm so confused cause when I search Timeless tote I'm getting different pics of the bag..


----------



## vagabag

I'm quite sure that is the "timeless tote."  That name actually is used for the totes with the larger CC (that's what my SA told me).  I have a "timeless tote" but it's different from that style.  They are both called the "timeless tote."  Confusing, I know.



mrscurvy said:


> Wait you might be right. I'm so confused cause when I search Timeless tote I'm getting different pics of the bag..


----------



## mrscurvy

vagabag said:


> I'm quite sure that is the "timeless tote."  That name actually is used for the totes with the larger CC (that's what my SA told me).  I have a "timeless tote" but it's different from that style.  They are both called the "timeless tote."  Confusing, I know.




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mcmc

hi ladies, does anyone know the name of this flap? it's from 2013 cruise. thanks!


----------



## viasamanthak

anasa said:


> Are these flats current season? I've never seen them before!
> View attachment 2505416


Yes it's new. Chanel's Cruise Collection for 2014.


----------



## Anneoftucson

Hi guys!! I was just curious if you guys knew anything about this bag?


----------



## anasa

Oh! Do you have any idea what it's called or how much it is?  



viasamanthak said:


> Yes it's new. Chanel's Cruise Collection for 2014.


----------



## Jannetassoc

sorry wrong section to post my inquiry!


----------



## bsonnenberg

Anneoftucson said:


> Hi guys!! I was just curious if you guys knew anything about this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518465


Chanel Pink Nylon CC Logo Travel Line Flap Bag


----------



## Anneoftucson

bsonnenberg said:


> Chanel Pink Nylon CC Logo Travel Line Flap Bag




Thank you!! I appreciate it


----------



## Applepies

Can someone advice what name is this chanel bag? I was confused by the blog post.

http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/courtney-cox-takes-her-chanel-bag-on-a-shopping-trip.html

Thanks


----------



## kimair

is this a vintage chanel style or is it recent? what's it's name?


----------



## Jodith

Hi, this gorgeous burgundy bag was on sale in fall 2013.


----------



## bluekit

east west.


mcmc said:


> hi ladies, does anyone know the name of this flap? it's from 2013 cruise. thanks!


----------



## bluekit

soft elegance flap.


kimair said:


> is this a vintage chanel style or is it recent? what's it's name?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hi. Can someone please help me identify this Chanel bag, thanks!


----------



## m7mmd00

Hi all,
Could you please help me identify this bag, its price and where can I find it.






Thanks


----------



## pinktailcat

m7mmd00 said:


> Hi all,
> Could you please help me identify this bag, its price and where can I find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Goden Class. I think NM might have ordered that size so as Saks but cannot be 100% sure.

I know Saks ordered the WOC type but black was sold out a while ago.


----------



## maddieee111

hi i would like to know what collection/year this chanel came from and the retail price! thanks!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Can anyone please tell me the name and cost of this bag?


----------



## mcmc

bluekit said:


> east west.



thank you so much, bluekit! 

i'm new to chanel, so would need your expertised advice here. i thought the east west flap has a softer structure, and have discontinued before 2013. has it returned in a similar look? TIA!


----------



## kimair

bluekit said:


> soft elegance flap.



thank you!


----------



## meah21

Can someone name the bag on the left?


----------



## Christchrist

Anyone know what year this guy is and details.  Color code or something


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Can someone please identify this bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## barbie444

Saw this at my Saks and was told it wasnt from the current season


----------



## m7mmd00

pinktailcat said:


> Goden Class. I think NM might have ordered that size so as Saks but cannot be 100% sure.
> 
> I know Saks ordered the WOC type but black was sold out a while ago.


Thank you so much  .. I will contact them


----------



## bluekit

this is the 10C blue roi.


Christchrist said:


> Anyone know what year this guy is and details.  Color code or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526682


----------



## bluekit

maddieee111 said:


> hi i would like to know what collection/year this chanel came from and the retail price! thanks!!



Cc crown flap from 13C, $3400..


----------



## bluekit

you are welcome! This was part of the seasonal collection named the "east west" which is different from the now discontinued east west classic flap. 


mcmc said:


> thank you so much, bluekit!
> 
> i'm new to chanel, so would need your expertised advice here. i thought the east west flap has a softer structure, and have discontinued before 2013. has it returned in a similar look? TIA!


----------



## bluekit

anytime ! 


kimair said:


> thank you!


----------



## needsomehelp

Hey Everybody!
Recently, when cleaning out my house, I found this handbag in a closet. The only label on it was 'chanel paris', with no model or other means of identification. I also searched the chanel website and ebay, and I couldnt find the bag's model. Any help identifying it be greatly appreciated.

Link to album of pictures: http://imgur.com/a/rmuxz


----------



## mcmc

bluekit said:


> you are welcome! This was part of the seasonal collection named the "east west" which is different from the now discontinued east west classic flap.



thank you so much for your info, bluekit! now i know the name to my bag.


----------



## MissJeliza

Hello everyone! I've got a pair of vintage Chanel shoes but don't know anything about them. Is it the right topic to post the pictures and ask your help to identify them? Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Yukerban

Hi,

I came across a Chanel handbag and the authenticity number is intact;however,the border of the authenticity sticker was torn off . The bag comes with a matching authenticity card.it is a 7 digit number beginning with a 1,so there normally would be a Chanel hologram border.

Should I even consider buying this handbag. And in the future,if I do want to sell it,would The authenticity of the bag be in question because of the tag being partially missing.


----------



## LVMOMMY

Saw this bag on a lovely TPF members reveal and would like to know the style name and number.  I suppose this style is already discontinued but would love to have one in a similar style if anyone knows of one please let me know.


----------



## Zasha

LVMOMMY said:


> Saw this bag on a lovely TPF members reveal and would like to know the style name and number.  I suppose this style is already discontinued but would love to have one in a similar style if anyone knows of one please let me know.



Coco Pleats Flap


----------



## LVMOMMY

Zasha said:


> Coco Pleats Flap



Thanks for helping a newbie!


----------



## MineandYours

Can anybody help identify the name/era of this Chanel bag? 
Thanks!


----------



## ELLASHINE

Please help me to authenticate this Chanel jacket!It has just one label Chanel Boutique. I am waiting your answer with impatience; Thanks in advance


----------



## catcu

please help me! What's the style of this bag?


----------



## VintageSparkle

needsomehelp said:


> Hey Everybody!
> Recently, when cleaning out my house, I found this handbag in a closet. The only label on it was 'chanel paris', with no model or other means of identification. I also searched the chanel website and ebay, and I couldnt find the bag's model. Any help identifying it be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Link to album of pictures: http://imgur.com/a/rmuxz




I just bought a checkbook cover with the same white trim, triangle and Cs. Can someone please let us know more about this design.


----------



## jojojojojo

Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag? It's velvet material


----------



## Melow

Does anybody know whats the name of this clutch and if i can find this right now?





Pleae help!


----------



## tutushopper

Melow said:


> Does anybody know whats the name of this clutch and if i can find this right now?
> 
> View attachment 2535731
> 
> 
> Pleae help!


It's the Coco Pleats Clutch bag.  I've not seen this in the stores yet but the code for it is A92335 Y08095 94305 and it comes in grained calfskin (it's 6.7x11.8x1 in) and price is $2000.


----------



## Melow

tutushopper said:


> It's the Coco Pleats Clutch bag.  I've not seen this in the stores yet but the code for it is A92335 Y08095 94305 and it comes in grained calfskin (it's 6.7x11.8x1 in) and price is $2000.



Thank you so much!!!! Tutu shopper u t the best!


----------



## mrscurvy

What is the name of this bag and is it still available??


----------



## tutushopper

mrscurvy said:


> What is the name of this bag and is it still available??
> View attachment 2536334



It looks like an extra large timeless tote and no idea if it's available now.


----------



## mrscurvy

tutushopper said:


> It looks like an extra large timeless tote and no idea if it's available now.




Thx tutu.. Love this one


----------



## tutushopper

Melow said:


> Thank you so much!!!! Tutu shopper u t the best!





mrscurvy said:


> Thx tutu.. Love this one



You are so welcome.


----------



## ncch

Is there a version of the cerf tote with details of the boy bag?  I think it had a chain strap and it was quilted in the middle and the lines outlining the bag similar to the boy bag.  I tried it on last nov while I was traveling but didn't have a chance to go back and get it after I told myself I'd think about it.  If anyone can help!  I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Applepies

Hi Experts.

Can someone identify this bag for me? 
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...per-bag--i-143927-s-333.html?images=true#img3

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-bag...ith-flap-i-125703-s-165.html?images=true#img6

Thanks


----------



## ASC RESALE

Anneoftucson said:


> Hi guys!! I was just curious if you guys knew anything about this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518465


All of the canvas pieces with this logo print are from the "travel ligne".


----------



## Everlong

Is this bracelet from A13 still available? Does anyone know the reference number, name, or price? I recall seeing one in clear resin also. Would love to find either. Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

Everlong said:


> Is this bracelet from A13 still available? Does anyone know the reference number, name, or price? I recall seeing one in clear resin also. Would love to find either. Thank you!



I know I just saw this not long ago, but just searched every page of the March purchases and didn't find it.  Perhaps it was in another thread, but I just can't recall which one.  It was the clear one with silver color stone settings.  So, it must still be available in at least one of the variations.  Wish I could help with the number, but I couldn't find it.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## Cocopopz

Does anyone know this bag?

Thank you


----------



## veneti

can somebody please identify this Chanel bag? never seen one like this before. which model is it? and what year is it from? thank you so much!!


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> can somebody please identify this Chanel bag? never seen one like this before. which model is it? and what year is it from? thank you so much!!



additional pic:


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> additional pic:



and one more, so sorry my iPhone doesn't allow multiple pics in one post for some reason.


----------



## swally

My SA just sent me this bag and I asked her for the tag # but didn't get a response.  What is it!!??


----------



## nox

hey, does anyone know if this is a lady pearly? or something else completely. 

Thanks so much


----------



## yccgirly

Dear all, 

Anyone any idea what model is this? It's a Clutch on chain kind of thing, and I really LOVE the clasp!!!

Send the picture to local SA, but, they don't know what model is this. Will appreciate all the expertise inputs here.


----------



## calflu

Looks like CC crave!




swally said:


> My SA just sent me this bag and I asked her for the tag # but didn't get a response.  What is it!!??


----------



## calflu

Anyone has any idea what this Boy is? 

Looks like a patent boy but not sure what color! I know it's 14S


----------



## calflu

One more pix





calflu said:


> Anyone has any idea what this Boy is?
> 
> Looks like a patent boy but not sure what color! I know it's 14S
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540965
> View attachment 2540966


----------



## swally

calflu said:


> Looks like CC crave!


 

youre right it is- she just texted me back finally!

Thank you


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi there, Please ID this bag? Thanks!


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hi!
Could someone help me identify these Chanel bags, please?









Thanks a lot!


----------



## ChanelItaly

Hi ladies,

could you help me find out the name of this Chanel, the collection and the price?

Thanks in advance

http://imgbox.com/images#/all/1


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know what style lily allens bag is?  In the celebrities thread.  Wondering if it's a current item.. Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

rockstarmish said:


> Hi there, Please ID this bag? Thanks!



http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...skin-classic.14S.A01112Y08779C2340.c.14S.html


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## Moni4ka

Hi can you please help me identify. Thank you


----------



## Applepies

Hi all

Been trying to find out what bag is this but cant seem to find the information. Maybe someone here can help me on this

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-jum...mbskin-shopping-tote-bag-i-137194-s-2736.html

Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

Applepies said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been trying to find out what bag is this but cant seem to find the information. Maybe someone here can help me on this
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/chanel-jum...mbskin-shopping-tote-bag-i-137194-s-2736.html
> 
> Thanks



It's exactly what they say it is.  It was the predecessor if you will of the GST.


----------



## Applepies

Tutushopper.. thanks
 dp you happen to knoe if there is a name for the bag?


----------



## tutushopper

Applepies said:


> Tutushopper.. thanks
> dp you happen to knoe if there is a name for the bag?



It's exactly the name they give it on Malleries; click on your photo and it will give the title of the bag.  The jumbo timeless CC Shopping tote or some such.


----------



## Applepies

Thank you tutushopper


----------



## miacarmela

Hi, this is my first post, so advice on the rules will help if i'm posting wrong.. 

Can someone identify this one? Or from what collection it's from. Looks like it was sold in 2008.  thanks!

http://******/PCyIiM


----------



## jbrennan88

I have been browsing/lurking purseblog for a while now for input. Now, I finally had to join as I turn to you all for help!
I've attached a photo of the bag I am hoping someone can help me identify. I saw it in a boutique in Hawaii this past December. All I know is, it was $2,850 and it was "Easy Caviar" I wanted to buy it right away but slept on it and thought about it. I did see a lady wearing it out and about and it looked even that much better. I very much regret not buying it when I could have.

This is not for me, it is for my SO, I have bought her several Louis Vuitton before, but no Chanel. Well, only thing Chanel I have gotten her are heels.

I know she would very much love this bag so please, please! help me identify it. And if possible point me in the right direction where to buy.

Thank you all in advance and looking forward to being apart of the community.


----------



## tutushopper

jbrennan88 said:


> I have been browsing/lurking purseblog for a while now for input. Now, I finally had to join as I turn to you all for help!
> I've attached a photo of the bag I am hoping someone can help me identify. I saw it in a boutique in Hawaii this past December. All I know is, it was $2,850 and it was "Easy Caviar" I wanted to buy it right away but slept on it and thought about it. I did see a lady wearing it out and about and it looked even that much better. I very much regret not buying it when I could have.
> 
> This is not for me, it is for my SO, I have bought her several Louis Vuitton before, but no Chanel. Well, only thing Chanel I have gotten her are heels.
> 
> I know she would very much love this bag so please, please! help me identify it. And if possible point me in the right direction where to buy.
> 
> Thank you all in advance and looking forward to being apart of the community.



It is the easy caviar tote; they were brought back this year after a very successful run last year.  You might need to do a bit of calling around to find one.  I'd ask them to search their system to see if any other store in their chain has them.  Try Nordstrom, Saks, Neiman Marcus, Chanel, Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## HollyandHarper

Hello! I would so very much love to know the style of this cute little bag! Thanks!!


----------



## tutushopper

HollyandHarper said:


> Hello! I would so very much love to know the style of this cute little bag! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544127



Please see my comments on the other thread about this bag.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## ncch

Can anyone id this bag?  Is it current season?  Does it come in other colors?  Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

ncch said:


> Can anyone id this bag?  Is it current season?  Does it come in other colors?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2544156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544157



I've only seen it in blue.  http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-embellished.14P.A92239Y2585496919.c.14P.html


----------



## ncch

Thanks, I must've missed it when I looked!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Sorry - double posted x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Has anyone seen this before/know what it is called please?  It apparently comes with a short(ish) chain strap.


----------



## mel369

Hi can someone authenticate this bag for me? 

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-lambskin-amp-patent-leather-wallet-purse-italy-i-142745-s-2668.html

Thanks!


----------



## Shananana

Melow said:


> Does anybody know whats the name of this clutch and if i can find this right now?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535731
> 
> 
> Pleae help!




I saw it @ NM Fashion Island and have to laughed because I remember people on here were looking for it.   

Not a shill for them, never actually purchased anything.


----------



## patzzivi

can someone please please identify this bag for me... I think it's  series 4 the matelasse collection but unsure... thanks in advance..


----------



## rockstarmish

tutushopper said:


> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...skin-classic.14S.A01112Y08779C2340.c.14S.html
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*


Thanks so much! I have to ask though, the one in the picture is a Le boy right?.. Is there a Chanel graffiti in a Le Boy? I haven't seen one at all, just in this picture that I posted...:wondering


----------



## bluekit

symbols pochette.


georgiegirl27 said:


> Has anyone seen this before/know what it is called please?  It apparently comes with a short(ish) chain strap.


----------



## yccgirly

Anybody knows what's this model? Really unable to find any information of it online.. Will really really appreciate your help.



yccgirly said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Anyone any idea what model is this? It's a Clutch on chain kind of thing, and I really LOVE the clasp!!!
> 
> Send the picture to local SA, but, they don't know what model is this. Will appreciate all the expertise inputs here.


----------



## georgiegirl27

bluekit said:


> symbols pochette.




Aaaaw... Thank you so much Bluekit - you are a star  x


----------



## yccgirly

Anyone know which model is this? Pretty please


----------



## veneti

does anybody know what this model is called? 

link: https://poshmark.com/listing/52a2a0659da2595c3d036a4a
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-chanel-handbag-additional-pictures-5325eb840fb6cd2d000e6774


----------



## LatishaCivil

Moni4ka said:


> Hi can you please help me identify. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542455
> View attachment 2542456


hello, do you mind sharing where you found this bag? Thank You


----------



## bluekit

you are welcome!


georgiegirl27 said:


> Aaaaw... Thank you so much Bluekit - you are a star  x


----------



## jbrennan88

tutushopper said:


> It is the easy caviar tote; they were brought back this year after a very successful run last year.  You might need to do a bit of calling around to find one.  I'd ask them to search their system to see if any other store in their chain has them.  Try Nordstrom, Saks, Neiman Marcus, Chanel, Bergdorf Goodman.


Thank you very much tutushopper! I was quite certain it was the "Easy Caviar Tote" but when I asked about it at a boutique in Seattle they were not able to locate it for me.
Perhaps it had not been brought back yet. I am very glad to hear they are reintroducing it. Hopefully I will be able to find one fairly easily. Again, many thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

jbrennan88 said:


> Thank you very much tutushopper! I was quite certain it was the "Easy Caviar Tote" but when I asked about it at a boutique in Seattle they were not able to locate it for me.
> Perhaps it had not been brought back yet. I am very glad to hear they are reintroducing it. Hopefully I will be able to find one fairly easily. Again, many thanks!



You are very welcome.  It came out last year in the spring, and I think that's when it came out this year (realize that "spring" means winter to Chanel as far as shipping; they are now shipping act 2 of spring/summer).  You might also try Saks, Neiman Marcus and Bloomingdale's to see if any of their stores have it still.  It was a very popular line last year and sold out quickly, which is why they brought it back again.


----------



## sfsf

Hi there. I bought this clutch/wristlet in chanel hongkong but i forgot to ask the SA what's called. Anybody know the model of this clutch bag? I believe it's from s/s 2014 though. TIA!!!


----------



## ASC RESALE

yccgirly said:


> Anyone know which model is this? Pretty please


Dying over this closure, and those charms! So cute! The charms remind me of the classic they came out with this Valentine's Day.


----------



## ASC RESALE

MissJeliza said:


> Hello everyone! I've got a pair of vintage Chanel shoes but don't know anything about them. Is it the right topic to post the pictures and ask your help to identify them? Thank you very much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528506


Wow! A true nod to the craftsmanship of Chanel.


----------



## ASC RESALE

MsLVinDC said:


> Can anyone please tell me the name and cost of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524540


Looks like it's from the 'Mineral Nights' collection from 2013.


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> does anybody know what this model is called?
> 
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/52a2a0659da2595c3d036a4a
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-chanel-handbag-additional-pictures-5325eb840fb6cd2d000e6774



I found almost the same bag with better photos on these links. any idea what model/year?  


https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-bag-5318bad73ddfd46e5c0dad65

https://poshmark.com/listing/51c8f39a283e6c0622001448

https://poshmark.com/listing/52fa677621bf8d7a0d018654


----------



## christiahna

This is an old vintage Chanel purse. I was hoping someone could help me identify the model/year? There's a label on the box but I'm not a Chanel collector so I don't understand it. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Also, could you help direct me to a thread with details on restoring old Chanel purses?


----------



## tutushopper

christiahna said:


> This is an old vintage Chanel purse. I was hoping someone could help me identify the model/year? There's a label on the box but I'm not a Chanel collector so I don't understand it. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> Also, could you help direct me to a thread with details on restoring old Chanel purses?


For questions about authentication, you can have this done by Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U for about $5-7 and they will also help provide any information about the year etc. based on the hologram and looks of the bag.  
Check out the thread on maintenance of lambskin:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403-61.html


----------



## christiahna

tutushopper said:


> For questions about authentication, you can have this done by Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U for about $5-7 and they will also help provide any information about the year etc. based on the hologram and looks of the bag.
> Check out the thread on maintenance of lambskin:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403-61.html


This bag was a gift from my father to my mother and handed down to me. I was hoping that by chance a Chanel collector might know. Appreciate the help and thanks for the link. My safest bet is to take it to the boutique for a good cleaning.


----------



## tutushopper

christiahna said:


> This bag was a gift from my father to my mother and handed down to me. I was hoping that by chance a Chanel collector might know. Appreciate the help and thanks for the link. My safest bet is to take it to the boutique for a good cleaning.



If it's a family treasure, then yes, take it to Chanel.  After that, you can do your own maintenance of the leather per suggestions in that thread.  The two services I mentioned are composed of ladies who know a great deal about Chanel, thus should be able to provide more information about the lovely bag.  You send them photos and they send you back a report and some info; just be sure to ask when you fill out the form to be informed of anything they can tell you about the time frame and collection.  I'm happy you have this treasure that was given to your mom from your dad.  What a special gift to have.

I would let Chanel know that you wish to keep the bag in as much of the original condition as possible, and keep the same hardware and not have the bag dyed.  They can clean it quite well, and it will look great, but still have the original love that it was given with.  That's what I'd do if I were in your shoes, anyway.  I'd want all the original metal parts to stay.  Best wishes with this wonderful gem.

ETA:  I just noticed the box...it's from 1995 spring.  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## horibe

veneti said:


> I found almost the same bag with better photos on these links. any idea what model/year?
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-bag-5318bad73ddfd46e5c0dad65
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/51c8f39a283e6c0622001448
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52fa677621bf8d7a0d018654



I believe this bag was from around 2008-2010? ish...and is the Ultimate Soft Ligne Hobo...came with the leather at the top of the strap or just chain in Black, Beige, Lavender and I've seen orange


----------



## veneti

horibe said:


> I believe this bag was from around 2008-2010? ish...and is the Ultimate Soft Ligne Hobo...came with the leather at the top of the strap or just chain in Black, Beige, Lavender and I've seen orange



Thank you so much!! This bag is gorgeous


----------



## calflu

Can anyone identify this for me? 

Is this up in the air tote? I recall I see it a while back in store. I wonder how much it is also!


----------



## Marinuzzi

Hello everyone,
I came across a reveal on YouTube and fell in love with the item. I'm striking out with finding the item online. Does anyone know what it is called? I'm completely new to Chanel so am clueless. Any help is much appreciated!! 
Thank you!!


----------



## tutushopper

calflu said:


> Can anyone identify this for me?
> 
> Is this up in the air tote? I recall I see it a while back in store. I wonder how much it is also!
> 
> View attachment 2549004



I believe it is part of that collection, and I'm trying to see if I have the price of it somewhere, but it may be on my old computer.


----------



## calflu

Yes an SA confirmed it but he said he didn't have any at the moment! &#128557;


tutushopper said:


> I believe it is part of that collection, and I'm trying to see if I have the price of it somewhere, but it may be on my old computer.


----------



## kristina111

I fell in love with the J12 white ceramic watches. Could you please help me ID the exact style number of these watches? Besides which one do you like better also in terms of pricing? The girl on the 2 last pics is Lilly Ghalichi and she is wearing the exact same style on both photos xxx


----------



## tutushopper

kristina111 said:


> I fell in love with the J12 white ceramic watches. Could you please help me ID the exact style number of these watches? Besides which one do you like better also in terms of pricing? The girl on the 2 last pics is Lilly Ghalichi and she is wearing the exact same style on both photos xxx



http://www.chanel.com/en_US/Watches/j12_white-gem_set_steel#j12-diamond-chronograph-H1707


----------



## fishabella

does Chanel ever launch this one to the market&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;
a silicon boy


----------



## tutushopper

fishabella said:


> does Chanel ever launch this one to the market&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;
> a silicon boy
> View attachment 2552791



No.


----------



## elitistamanila

hi does anyone know the model and price range of this chanel purse?


----------



## anhlondontt11

hi guys! im new to this thread and new to chanel to. so into this bag but im not sure whats the name , which year it was produced and how much was it? thanks a lot !!


----------



## janjanny

Hi, I'm new for this thread and chanel. I'm going to buy a Pre loved one for me. That will be my frist chanel. Can anyone help me plssss, to identify this bag. Is this bag authentic??? Thank you very much in advance for helping...


----------



## anhlondontt11

janjanny said:


> Hi, I'm new for this thread and chanel. I'm going to buy a Pre loved one for me. That will be my frist chanel. Can anyone help me plssss, to identify this bag. Is this bag authentic??? Thank you very much in advance for helping...
> 
> View attachment 2554118
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554119
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554120
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554124
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554126
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554127


you have to post it to another thread 'authenticate this chanel' goodluck!


----------



## georgiegirl27

anhlondontt11 said:


> hi guys! im new to this thread and new to chanel to. so into this bag but im not sure whats the name , which year it was produced and how much was it? thanks a lot !!


Hi annhlondontt11

I haven't ever seen this style before so I don't have any idea what it is called, but from what I have learned here on the forum, if the serial number pictured is correct for the bag and is authentic, then the bag is from 2005-2006. 

There are lots of very experienced ladies on the forum so I am sure they will be able to tell you lots more. 

Hope that helps a little  x


----------



## anhlondontt11

georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi annhlondontt11
> 
> I haven't ever seen this style before so I don;t have any idea what it is called, but from what I have learned here on the forum, if the serial number pictured is correct for the bag and is authentic, then the bag is from 2005-2006.
> 
> There are lots of very experienced ladies on the forum so I am sure they will be able to tell you lots more.
> 
> Hope that helps a little  x


thanks a lot!!
anyone with the idea of this bag? thanks !


----------



## ASC RESALE

calflu said:


> Can anyone identify this for me?
> 
> Is this up in the air tote? I recall I see it a while back in store. I wonder how much it is also!
> 
> View attachment 2549004



Chanel Up in the Air Tote Bag - Pre spring 2013 - $3,000


----------



## LuxeDeb

I just purchased this gorgeous python Chanel bag at a reputable consignment shop. I love it! Does anyone remember the name, year, price or anything about it?


----------



## calflu

Thank you very much! 


ASC RESALE said:


> Chanel Up in the Air Tote Bag - Pre spring 2013 - $3,000


----------



## bluekit

the collection is called on the bund. 


elitistamanila said:


> hi does anyone know the model and price range of this chanel purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553853
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553854


----------



## YEANETT

bluekit said:


> the collection is called on the bund.




Hey Bluekit!!! By any chance you remember the year? Interesting I don't remember this particular collection the bund but it looks cute though


----------



## love4dada

I think this bag is very interesting, anyone can help to identify pls?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 note the handle on the top, does it come in cavier leather? Thanks all experts!


----------



## medusagirl

Can anyone identify this beauty?


----------



## bluekit

hi Yeanett, I believe it was from Fall of 2010. The leather from this collection is beautiful.


YEANETT said:


> Hey Bluekit!!! By any chance you remember the year? Interesting I don't remember this particular collection the bund but it looks cute though


----------



## georgiegirl27

love4dada said:


> I think this bag is very interesting, anyone can help to identify pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note the handle on the top, does it come in cavier leather? Thanks all experts!


I seem to remember something like this originating from Portugal so perhaps a European only model?  That said, I personally haven't seen it in the UK x


----------



## Piarpreet

Bag im thinking of buying. I want to know if its worth 3,5K and if you think its real, what size, etc


----------



## ASC RESALE

LuxeDeb said:


> I just purchased this gorgeous python Chanel bag at a reputable consignment shop. I love it! Does anyone remember the name, year, price or anything about it?
> 
> View attachment 2554313



Wow!!! Eye catching - sure to spice up any ensemble!


----------



## ASC RESALE

elitistamanila said:


> hi does anyone know the model and price range of this chanel purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553853
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553854



Love the 'in the bund'! Scalloped edges are so in.


----------



## whitepineapples

I found this on Tumblr. Does anyone know what bag this is? Thanks!


----------



## anasa

whitepineapples said:


> I found this on Tumblr. Does anyone know what bag this is? Thanks!




It's a vintage tote. I've seen it in secondhand shops before. I don't think there's a name.


----------



## georgiegirl27

anasa said:


> It's a vintage tote. I've seen it in secondhand shops before. I don't think there's a name.


I agree.  I have seen it referred to as a Chanel Vintage Tote XXL if this helps  x


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

I am looking for my first Chanel having got fed up with the games played at Hermes and have been offered these two. I am trying work out how much I should offer but need to know the styles. I am hoping you will be able to help.

This one is brown and is 33 x 17 x 24cms. I am preferring this one due to the size but only wish it was black.



The purple is 26 x 15 x 19cms. I know it is a shopper but can't find this style on line.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

cheapfrillnorth said:


> I am looking for my first Chanel having got fed up with the games played at Hermes and have been offered these two. I am trying work out how much I should offer but need to know the styles. I am hoping you will be able to help.
> 
> This one is brown and is 33 x 17 x 24cms. I am preferring this one due to the size but only wish it was black.
> View attachment 2557288
> 
> 
> The purple is 26 x 15 x 19cms. I know it is a shopper but can't find this style on line.
> View attachment 2557289



Yay. After hours of searching I know know the purple is a petite timeless tote or PTT. Such a pretty little thing.


----------



## tutushopper

cheapfrillnorth said:


> I am looking for my first Chanel having got fed up with the games played at Hermes and have been offered these two. I am trying work out how much I should offer but need to know the styles. I am hoping you will be able to help.
> 
> This one is brown and is 33 x 17 x 24cms. I am preferring this one due to the size but only wish it was black.
> View attachment 2557288
> 
> 
> The purple is 26 x 15 x 19cms. I know it is a shopper but can't find this style on line.
> View attachment 2557289


If you want black, then keep looking around until you find black.  Don't settle just as you didn't settle at Hermes.


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## missTeresaDee

What is this bag called? It's from 1994... if that helps


----------



## tutushopper

missTeresaDee said:


> What is this bag called? It's from 1994... if that helps



They didn't name the bags back in the '90s like they do now.


----------



## ASC RESALE

missTeresaDee said:


> What is this bag called? It's from 1994... if that helps



It looks like a sister bag to the "camera" style bags they made in the 90's. I love the piping, reminds me of the current "chevron" piped flaps.


----------



## Seham

Hi can someone help me identify the size of this chanel please?


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

tutushopper said:


> If you want black, then keep looking around until you find black.  Don't settle just as you didn't settle at Hermes.


Sound advice.Thank you. I just liked the size but had talked my way out of brown. I bought brown gloves once when what I really wanted was black and they never got used.


----------



## georgiegirl27

ph34rthiscuteon said:


> Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!!


I don't know WHAT it is, but I really like it!   x


----------



## Piarpreet

where can  i find this? is it vintage? http://www.trendencias.com/moda-fam...-debia-haberse-llevado-el-premio-cfda-al-peor


----------



## georgiegirl27

Piarpreet said:


> where can  i find this? is it vintage? http://www.trendencias.com/moda-fam...-debia-haberse-llevado-el-premio-cfda-al-peor


Oh my goodness, how cute is that!  lol x


----------



## anasa

You're in luck. &#9786;&#65039;
https://www.lollipuff.com/Chanel/1970/chanel-super-tiny-mini-mini-bronze-255-flap-bag

I've been eyeing this (because it's ADORABLE) but unfortunately I need to stop buying things that don't work for my lifestyle. But please post pics if you do get it! &#128513;



Piarpreet said:


> where can  i find this? is it vintage? http://www.trendencias.com/moda-fam...-debia-haberse-llevado-el-premio-cfda-al-peor


----------



## LuLuElle

Hi all. Would anyone be able to name this Chanel beauty? Thanks so much for your help


----------



## bluekit

ph34rthiscuteon said:


> Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!!


misia tote.


----------



## christiahna

tutushopper said:


> If it's a family treasure, then yes, take it to Chanel.  After that, you can do your own maintenance of the leather per suggestions in that thread.  The two services I mentioned are composed of ladies who know a great deal about Chanel, thus should be able to provide more information about the lovely bag.  You send them photos and they send you back a report and some info; just be sure to ask when you fill out the form to be informed of anything they can tell you about the time frame and collection.  I'm happy you have this treasure that was given to your mom from your dad.  What a special gift to have.
> 
> I would let Chanel know that you wish to keep the bag in as much of the original condition as possible, and keep the same hardware and not have the bag dyed.  They can clean it quite well, and it will look great, but still have the original love that it was given with.  That's what I'd do if I were in your shoes, anyway.  I'd want all the original metal parts to stay.  Best wishes with this wonderful gem.
> 
> ETA:  I just noticed the box...it's from 1995 spring.  Hope that helps a little.




Thanks so much tutushopper!! I took it to the Chanel boutique and the sales associate said it was in fantastic condition and advised me not to send it in for a cleaning. I'm going to read up on the link you provided for cleaning. The S.A. told. me to use Meltonian delicate cream for the cleaning so I'll also try that.


----------



## cjl0413

Sorry for the wrong post


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

bluekit said:


> misia tote.


  OMG you are the best. Thank you!!!


----------



## bluekit

anytime!


ph34rthiscuteon said:


> OMG you are the best. Thank you!!!


----------



## Talinder

Good morning. Can anyone help me with the name of this bag?


----------



## leah920

Hi! My sister owns this boy bag, the leather looks fine to me, and it says Made in France. But I still quite doubt if it is an authentic one.  So my sister and I decided to post it and please help us to authenticate this Chanel Le Boy bag! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## deco2

can someone tell me which bag is this?? can't find any other like it.

thanks


----------



## Sophiejo24

Are you looking for the collection name or the season/year it came out?


----------



## tdc201

Good afternoon everyone. Could someone please identify these chanel handbags? What model number, product name, and year it came out?


----------



## Sophiejo24

Looks real to me. Does the authenticity card match the hologram on the inside? All of the markings are there that indicate it's real. It's a great size and color/hardware combo. So hard to find right now.


----------



## Starkissed

Hi everyone! I've been reading all these posts for a while, and it's safe to say all your bags are absolutely delightful. I'm a bag lover, but don't possess many Chanel bags yet. I have a black caviar PST and a metallic flap in grey. I just went ahead and ordered the square mini in patent black from Harrods in London. 

I'm now interested in a boy bag, and I came across a gorgeous bag on the net. Can anyone help me identify the bag, and the exact name of the colour? Thank you so much in advance!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




(Posted the same in the Boy Chanel Club thread)


----------



## stephie

Can anyone identify this bag? It is gorgeous!


----------



## YEANETT

leah920 said:


> Hi! My sister owns this boy bag, the leather looks fine to me, and it says Made in France. But I still quite doubt if it is an authentic one.  So my sister and I decided to post it and please help us to authenticate this Chanel Le Boy bag! Thanks a lot!!




To make sure, you should post this in the authentication thread with have for Chanel. These ladies are awesome and would be able to tell you 100%. It looks good to me, but they are the experts&#128521;. GL


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

I really like this bag! Can anyone tell me her name??


----------



## tutushopper

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> I really like this bag! Can anyone tell me her name??



It looks like a Chanel 3 getting squashed there.


----------



## YEANETT

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> I really like this bag! Can anyone tell me her name??




Tutu is right lol. It's a CHANEL 3.


----------



## bluekit

in the mix in the large size.


stephie said:


> Can anyone identify this bag? It is gorgeous!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

YEANETT said:


> Tutu is right lol. It's a CHANEL 3.



Tutu??? Thank you it's soo nice


----------



## blackbear2126

I also posted  on the thread, "Share you April purchase"
I'm curious what the material is of this bag. I wasn't paying attention when she told me (was checking myself in the mirror) ha. Also anyone knows the style or the name of bag? Thank you in advance. Let me know if you need more pictures to identify the bag  
--------------------------------------------
Here is my April purchase. I wasn't planning to buy one when I walked in the store, more just for fun. However, this one is mark down, and I love the style (normally I prefer gold twist CC, my first silver "non twist" CC) and the lady who helped me said this is really doable for daily use.  
It is really hard to show the true color of the bag in the picture. It is not black for sure. The tag says dark blue, however I feel it is more dark greenish blue... the top of the flap where the chains come out actually shows Chanel.


----------



## LuLuElle

Can someone please identify this model?
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello can anybody identify the bag in this listing please? Thanks


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-leather-besace-matelassee-978519.shtml


----------



## ibeblessed

Seham said:


> Hi can someone help me identify the size of this chanel please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558676



This looks a like 2.55 flap in jumbo with caviar to me


----------



## LVoe121

Hallo, Can somebody help me with this bag? What is the name and what was the price before?
Thanks in advance!

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...sZFBU5eaBYvWsgaihYHADw&ved=0CC0Q9QEwAA&dur=98


----------



## viasamanthak

anasa said:


> Oh! Do you have any idea what it's called or how much it is?



I forgot the name of that lace collection exactly, but it's a pair of lace flats with removable bow. And it should be around $1300.


----------



## veneti

can somebody please help identify these sunglasses i found in the reference library? 



me&momo said:


> bought these in April at Chanel Holt Renfrew, in Montreal
> price: 340$ CAD +tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worn


----------



## lillyn79

*


----------



## lillyn79

Can someone please help me  ID this bag.  Thank you!!!
Sorry for the picture being side ways...


----------



## StyledbyBTTR

I need the name & retail price for this bag 


* I love everything pretty ,everything girly, & everything fly *


----------



## lee1099

Hi, I would like to know the size of this bag! Is it woc?


----------



## tutushopper

lee1099 said:


> View attachment 2573773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I would like to know the size of this bag! Is it woc?



It came in two sizes, and this looks like the smaller one, which is more like the WOC.  It's a cross body bag.


----------



## lee1099

Thank you!


----------



## Seham

ibeblessed said:


> This looks a like 2.55 flap in jumbo with caviar to me




Thanks for the info )


----------



## Loco4Coco

I am in love with this bag, can someone tell me the name, collection and color so I can see what else is availabe.  LOVE THIS COLOR!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

I believe it's the coco pleats line. I don't think the stores carry it anymore? I could be wrong? But I have been looking for the black with silver combo for awhile. Its also the bag Rachael zoe carries, you can find lots of threads on her purse, so you can see it in a different color combo. It's adorable in this color combo too, especially with her boots!


----------



## l_keiko

Hi, this may be a stupid question but i have been looking for this bag and i was wondering if any one knew if they still sold it. I realize it came out in the original le boy collection in 2011, but I personally like the smooth calfskin better then the quilted in the le boy. I've been looking on ebay, and because i can't find any pictures of the medium size from the top i'm not to sure where the chanel is supposed to sit. here are some reference pictures.  Thanks for all the help!! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-le-Boy-Flap-Bag-/141249612327

(not sure if the one in the link above is real)


http://cdn3.purseblog.com/images/2011/05/Chanel-Boy-Bag-Collection.jpg


----------



## anasa

I doubt they still sell this exact style, but if you like the smooth calfskin better than the quilted, have you considered the boy Reverso?




l_keiko said:


> Hi, this may be a stupid question but i have been looking for this bag and i was wondering if any one knew if they still sold it. I realize it came out in the original le boy collection in 2011, but I personally like the smooth calfskin better then the quilted in the le boy. I've been looking on ebay, and because i can't find any pictures of the medium size from the top i'm not to sure where the chanel is supposed to sit. here are some reference pictures.  Thanks for all the help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-le-Boy-Flap-Bag-/141249612327
> 
> 
> 
> (not sure if the one in the link above is real)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn3.purseblog.com/images/2011/05/Chanel-Boy-Bag-Collection.jpg


----------



## l_keiko

anasa said:


> I doubt they still sell this exact style, but if you like the smooth calfskin better than the quilted, have you considered the boy Reverso?


Thanks so much to replying so fast. Ya i have looked at them. i do like them but their is just something about the chanel on the top and the clean border around the bag that i love so much more about the other bag. ya i doubt they sell the exact one i just though maybe a very very similar one. Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

l_keiko said:


> Thanks so much to replying so fast. Ya i have looked at them. i do like them but their is just something about the chanel on the top and the clean border around the bag that i love so much more about the other bag. ya i doubt they sell the exact one i just though maybe a very very similar one. Thank you!



Be very, very careful and have it authenticated first, as the secondary market is filled with fakes of "le boy" as they usually call it.  So do be very sure it's authentic as you'll not likely find this in any store at this late date.


----------



## lawmathew

Hai can someone help me identify Katherine Heigl Chanel messenger bag. I love how masculine it is with a touch of chanel. 

Please help me identify the chanel guys. thanks


here is the link: https://movies.yahoo.com/news/kathe...ture-corporate-tweets-analysis-050000350.html


----------



## bsonnenberg

Oops


----------



## bsonnenberg

love4dada said:


> I think this bag is very interesting, anyone can help to identify pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note the handle on the top, does it come in cavier leather? Thanks all experts!



This looks like a large Castle Rock flap bag. I think it only came in glazed calf!


----------



## Loco4Coco

Mustwork4bags said:


> I believe it's the coco pleats line. I don't think the stores carry it anymore? I could be wrong? But I have been looking for the black with silver combo for awhile. Its also the bag Rachael zoe carries, you can find lots of threads on her purse, so you can see it in a different color combo. It's adorable in this color combo too, especially with her boots!


 

Thank you!  You are correct, now to find this bag.


----------



## CluelessPurses

Please help. Research shows 1997 to 1997


----------



## PhotoFinish

I was in a local store today that had GORGEOUS Chanel bag and I was hoping someone could help me I am sadly quite uninformed when it comes to Chanel, but this has become my holy grail of bags now, and I want to start saving for one, but I need to know what it is so if it isn't there by the time I save enough, I can know where to start looking.  Thank you!!

http://www.parisstation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_61&products_id=12907


----------



## bsonnenberg

PhotoFinish said:


> I was in a local store today that had GORGEOUS Chanel bag and I was hoping someone could help me I am sadly quite uninformed when it comes to Chanel, but this has become my holy grail of bags now, and I want to start saving for one, but I need to know what it is so if it isn't there by the time I save enough, I can know where to start looking.  Thank you!!
> 
> http://www.parisstation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_61&products_id=12907




Looks like a Sharpei tote to me. From 2009.


----------



## Asphodel

Just purchased this one online. I was wondering if anyone knows the year that it is from and season?  Thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	






Cinderella is proof that a new pair of shoes can change your life


----------



## PhotoFinish

bsonnenberg said:


> Looks like a Sharpei tote to me. From 2009.



Thank you SO much!  I just LOVE this bag, and can't wait 'til the day I add her to my growing collection of bags!


----------



## Lux_fashion

Can you someone let me know what this bag is called. I tried it on at a chanel boutique but when I came bag it was not available anymore and I don't know what's called to find it. I know it's an WOC, but when I google it some said it's a lipstick and some said it's double stitches WOC. Please help.


----------



## hedgwin99

Can anyone help me identify this dress on Bethany Frankle? I love this little black dress and it would be my holy grail if I could ever find one &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## LorenaG.

Yes that is a Shopping Tote in black caviar with gold hardware.


----------



## LorenaG.

Lux_fashion said:


> Can you someone let me know what this bag is called. I tried it on at a chanel boutique but when I came bag it was not available anymore and I don't know what's called to find it. I know it's an WOC, but when I google it some said it's a lipstick and some said it's double stitches WOC. Please help.


I believe that is a Chanel WOC Lipstick 
Size: 7.5" x5" x1.5"
Price: $1,650


----------



## lovinmylv

Hi!

Ca anybody tell a more about this bag? Perhaps the name?

Thanks!!


----------



## anshort4angel

lee1099 said:


> View attachment 2573773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I would like to know the size of this bag! Is it woc?


That's the Golden Class WOC from 14C Cruise Collection...


----------



## anshort4angel

lee1099 said:


> View attachment 2573773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I would like to know the size of this bag! Is it woc?


Actually I take that back, this might be the bigger version. I have the Golden Class WOC and it only has 1 quilt to each side of the big CC clasp... This one seems bigger. HTH


----------



## Jazzy3

Hello all,

Can someone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## Lux_fashion

LorenaG. said:


> I believe that is a Chanel WOC Lipstick
> Size: 7.5" x5" x1.5"
> Price: $1,650


Thank you for your help! But I don't think $1600 is the current price anymore because the last time I saw it at the boutique (2-3 yrs) it was $1900 already.


----------



## YEANETT

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Tutu??? Thank you it's soo nice




Yes she answered you before me that's why. I was just confirm in what she answered after your original post.


----------



## thundercloud

Could you help me identify the season of my new bag? Just purchased recently. The boutique took the tag and stapled it to their store receipt. It's a calfskin 227 in a seasonal color, IMO "elephant" grey w gold hw. It's a 183xxxxx. The interior is all grey inside too. I was so excited to find a grey 227 that I didn't get a chance to look at the tag. TIA!


----------



## veneti

can somebody please help me name/id this bag? size is 30 cm (~ 11.8 inches)


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> can somebody please help me name this bag? size is 30 cm.



            #*8315* additional pictures:


----------



## sandraan

Does anyone know this bag? 
Thanks.


----------



## birkin_

Hi ladies ! Please help me id this chanel from 2011 with the firm box bottom


----------



## bsonnenberg

sandraan said:


> Does anyone know this bag?
> Thanks.
> View attachment 2581541
> 
> View attachment 2581542



This looks like a small Pondicherry flap bag


----------



## sandraan

bsonnenberg said:


> This looks like a small Pondicherry flap bag




Thanks a lot on your info. I did research upon your info. And find out it calls perfect edge flap , same year with pondichery flap bag fall 2012 collection. But I find pondichery is more beautiful  wish I had chance to get one of those.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

YEANETT said:


> Yes she answered you before me that's why. I was just confirm in what she answered after your original post.



Oh okkk! Thank you both!!!


----------



## birkin_

birkin_ said:


> Hi ladies ! Please help me id this chanel from 2011 with the firm box bottom



anyone?


----------



## Alayri

Help Me!! I found this amazing Chanel handbag today at my local thrift store. I live in a small community that is probably 85% wealthy seniors. Many authentic treasures are found at this store. 

The bag is beautiful. Stitching is perfect, logo "c's" are as they should be, leather is soft and luxurious, canvas interior is thick and amazing quality, made in France.  Nothing is screaming "FAKE" at me. But I'm slightly ignorant to these things 

Help would be appreciated!


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hi everyone!
I have a questions regarding this Boy. I know that this is a Medium from 2012 but is it by any chance a limited edition?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellycake

Post pics of the inside please 



Alayri said:


> Help Me!! I found this amazing Chanel handbag today at my local thrift store. I live in a small community that is probably 85% wealthy seniors. Many authentic treasures are found at this store.
> 
> The bag is beautiful. Stitching is perfect, logo "c's" are as they should be, leather is soft and luxurious, canvas interior is thick and amazing quality, made in France.  Nothing is screaming "FAKE" at me. But I'm slightly ignorant to these things
> 
> Help would be appreciated!


----------



## veneti

Does anybody know this bag? Size is 19.5x11x9 inches


----------



## Nightflowers79

I was in Chanel today and loved this bag but I got distracted by the wallets. Anyone know what the black bag is called? I want to call and ask the price.


----------



## jlo110

Hi Does anyone know the name and release date of this beautiful Chanel Satchel worn by Danielle Stube of The RHONJ Season 2? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## jlo110

Here is another picture, however I cannot tell if this is the same handbag or not?


----------



## calflu

Can anyone help me identify this tote?


----------



## calflu

This looks like tender touch from this season?

Did you see it at NM? I saw something similar at NM recently



Nightflowers79 said:


> I was in Chanel today and loved this bag but I got distracted by the wallets. Anyone know what the black bag is called? I want to call and ask the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583307


----------



## horibe

does anyone know the name of this chanel?







and this one





thanks in advance!


----------



## that_claudz

Hey all!

I was wondering if anyone can help me ID this colour and season it's from? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Image curtesy of Google. Not my photo. 

I believe it is from 2013. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shirleyc

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rryben

hi evevryone! Has anyone seen this boy bag before? The seller said it's from the 2013 limited edition boy bag.. Please let me know if any of you has seen this design


----------



## Barbiesha

CollectCouture said:


> Can any of you girls help me identify this piece? I collect Vintage Couture and found this gorgeous Vintage 1990's Runway Piece. I was told it was never mass produced and its a GIANT bag. Seriously, it's a giant. It's the same size as the Giant XXL Reissue Bag (in Vinyl) that Chanel came out with a few years ago. Would any of you girls have an idea on the value of something like this? It's made of gorgeous Lambskin Leather and has all the exact same details as your Jumbo Flap Bag, only this one is SUPERSIZED. Lol. Any info any of you could provide would be so graciously appreciated!! I've put the bag next to my classic jumbo flap bag to give you an idea of how big it is. It's even bigger than my birkin 30 and 40. Any idea of value? I can't imagine it was cheap. The bag is pure quality at its finest. Thanks for all your help!!


Hi babes where did you see this bag? Im so keen!


----------



## calflu

Can anyone help me identify this bag? Looks like this is from current 2014 season

http://www.spottedfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Chanel-Light-Blue-Flap-Crossbody-Bag.jpg


----------



## urvi

Does anyone know what this boy bog is called and the price? This is the one Hilary duff was carrying recently


----------



## moose*boots

Can anyone help me with the name of this? It has a really unusual  'embossed' quilted texture, rather than the usual stitched one. Any info  would be great. Serial number is 18434945. Measurements are 10 x 6 x 2.5"


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Any help on this would be appreciated!! TYIA!!


----------



## calflu

This is the two tone metallic boy

Post 5029 in authentic find
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=407729






urvi said:


> Does anyone know what this boy bog is called and the price? This is the one Hilary duff was carrying recently
> View attachment 2588424


----------



## Le0pard

rryben said:


> View attachment 2586589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi evevryone! Has anyone seen this boy bag before? The seller said it's from the 2013 limited edition boy bag.. Please let me know if any of you has seen this design


There was one recently posted on the authentic finds thread in gold!


----------



## Blanterns

urvi said:


> Does anyone know what this boy bog is called and the price? This is the one Hilary duff was carrying recently
> View attachment 2588424




This two tone boy is from this season! You can check it out on website  the price depends on the size


----------



## chanel212

Majesticface71 said:


> I would appreciate help in identifying the Chanel bag and size carried by Savannah Miller in this picture.
> 
> Thank you.


this is a grand shopper tote with gold hardware.


----------



## punwin

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


 Did Chanel make a bag with a plastic like chain with strap woven between links?


----------



## longbeachrox

There are pretty good ideas of bags being updated here. i found it very interesting.


----------



## punwin

punwin said:


> Did Chanel make a bag with a plastic like chain with strap woven between links?


 Also on the the clasp there is no mark however clasp is the real deal.


----------



## Lylalila

birkin_ said:


> Hi ladies ! Please help me id this chanel from 2011 with the firm box bottom




Hi I have a similar one, I believe I got it 2-3 years ago, mine is burgundy, almost metallic/shiny/distressed-sh  leather, mine also says "31 rue cambon" on the rings where the chain goes through. Is it the one you are looking for? Let me know if you want me to take a photo for you to compare.


----------



## txrosegirl

calflu said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? Looks like this is from current 2014 season
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Chanel-Light-Blue-Flap-Crossbody-Bag.jpg



daily zippy


----------



## devuska2009

is it authentic?

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Chanel-Easy-Caviar-In-Jumbo-Brand-New-In-Box-/144461307


----------



## missjhk

Looks very cute...il be looking at details as well


----------



## missjhk

Beautiful


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help id this flats 
Thanks in advance


----------



## calflu

Thx! So Valentine is right too! : ) 

Somehow I was deceived by angle of the picture 


txrosegirl said:


> daily zippy


----------



## GlamDoc

I saw this bag at the airport. Anyone know what it is? It looked like the metal handles were chipping so I'm not sure of its authenticity. So I thought I would ask the experts!


----------



## pinkny

What bag is this?  I purchased in 2011 I believe.


----------



## bagchicky

Could somebody please tell me what this bag is called. Thank you


----------



## txrosegirl

calflu said:


> Thx! So Valentine is right too! : )
> 
> Somehow I was deceived by angle of the picture



oooh sorry! i did not see she answered and i got excited i could actually answer something!  :shame:


----------



## calflu

She responded in other thread! But thank you again! : )

I know you have a great season!



txrosegirl said:


> oooh sorry! i did not see she answered and i got excited i could actually answer something!  :shame:


----------



## kk1980

Hi I appreciate if some one can help me find the name of this chanel.this is 13 series.I would like to know the name

Thank u in advance


----------



## elyseindc

Could someone please help me identify the name of this bag? I've been searching all over, but I haven't turned up anything. Thanks so much!


----------



## Enigma78

Anyone? 



Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help id this flats
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591189


----------



## puravida826

pinkny said:


> What bag is this?  I purchased in 2011 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591702


I have this same bag and was wondering the same! I purchased from BG last year around this time...is it called the lady purse or something? I saw a similar bag with that name but it wasn't exactly the same as this one.


----------



## puravida826

pinkny said:


> What bag is this?  I purchased in 2011 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591702


Found it! This is the Fall 2012 Chanel Mineral Nights Mini Flap Bag in calfskin leather. 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-...kin-leather-mineral-nights-mini-flap-bag.html


----------



## JustMe76

I just purchased this bag in black from NM and absolutely love it! I have to say it's my favorite Chanel that I own as it can go from casual to dressy by removing the long strap. I did see another black one at Bloomingdales at South Coast Plaza just the other day if you're interested.


----------



## JE2824

It's the coco pleats messenger bag. I just purchased one from Bloomingdales SCP in black yesterday. I wanted one a couple years ago and they always sold out. It's amazing! They just got a shipment in. There were 3 left when I left yesterday. PM me if you would like my SA info.


----------



## JE2824

I just got one yesterday at SCP! I had been on the hunt. It's fabulous! I have two toddlers and it's such a functional hands free bag. I love it! Enjoy!


----------



## JustMe76

JE2824 said:


> I just got one yesterday at SCP! I had been on the hunt. It's fabulous! I have two toddlers and it's such a functional hands free bag. I love it! Enjoy!



I bought it for that reason, to use with my 3 and 1 year old. It's so durable that I'm not afraid to use it. I like the adjustable strap and the way it looks worn crossbody.  Love, love, love this bag!


----------



## calflu

I saw coco pleats at my local NM yesterday

This season it comes in black and off white! 

Oh..so tempting 


Can someone share modeling pictures?


----------



## Asphodel

babydoll9 said:


> Just purchased this one online. I was wondering if anyone knows the year that it is from and season?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577525
> View attachment 2577526
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella is proof that a new pair of shoes can change your life




Hello again, I was not able t get an answer on this bag initially.  I was wondering if anyone knew the proper name for this bag and perhaps what year it was manufactured? Thank you so much again. I have provided a few more pictures. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Cinderella is proof that a new pair of shoes can change your life


----------



## JE2824

JustMe76 said:


> I bought it for that reason, to use with my 3 and 1 year old. It's so durable that I'm not afraid to use it. I like the adjustable strap and the way it looks worn crossbody.  Love, love, love this bag!




I also have a 3 and 1 year old! I took it to the zoo today! It looked so cute and it is so functional!!. ENJOY!!


----------



## JE2824

calflu said:


> I saw coco pleats at my local NM yesterday
> 
> This season it comes in black and off white!
> 
> Oh..so tempting
> 
> 
> Can someone share modeling pictures?



Here are two pics I sent my GF last night:


----------



## Miss H

kk1980 said:


> Hi I appreciate if some one can help me find the name of this chanel.this is 13 series.I would like to know the name
> 
> Thank u in advance



This bag is the Chanel 3, from its very first season. And if I'm not mistaken, it's the medium size (there were 3 sizes made for that season.).


----------



## calflu

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Congrats! 




JE2824 said:


> Here are two pics I sent my GF last night:


----------



## bellapurse

Can someone identify this bag?  Is this a crossbody?
	

		
			
		

		
	





TIA


----------



## Chui89

Anyone know what model is this bag?
thanks


----------



## sandywu

Does anyone happen to know what bag this is? Found it on Pinterest but can't seem to figure out what bag it is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pupee

what size is this Chanel Flap Shoulder Bag? is it vintage?


----------



## sandraan

Anyone know this bag? Thanks.


----------



## sandywu

sandraan said:


> Anyone know this bag? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2597871
> View attachment 2597872



I believe that is a tote from the Hampton collection.


----------



## sandraan

sandywu said:


> I believe that is a tote from the Hampton collection.




Thank you very much


----------



## heezzon

Please, Identify this Chanel Bag.

1) The name of the model, year?
2) Selling price for used

I need to sell this asap, please help me!

http://cfile26.uf.tistory.com/image/2454E245536014BB2563E4
http://cfile10.uf.tistory.com/image/222C1D45536014C9199256


----------



## Birdfan56

I purchased this bag in NY from an upscale consignment shop. I have no idea what the bag is called or from what time period or collection. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ShelleyM

I just bought this over the phone from Neiman Marcus in CA (I'm in NC), but I have no idea what it's called. The SA said she didn't know of a "name" for the bag either. I tried to search the Chanel forum with the words "crossbody", "top zip", etc. but couldn't find anything. Does anyone else own this bag? Or know the dimensions? She said it was definitely bigger than a WOC and could hold more, which is good for me. I'm going to give it a try, but if too small I'll have to return. 

This is a pic of the bag. This pic was originally posted by Channar. Thanks for looking.


----------



## tutushopper

ShelleyM said:


> I just bought this over the phone from Neiman Marcus in CA (I'm in NC), but I have no idea what it's called. The SA said she didn't know of a "name" for the bag either. I tried to search the Chanel forum with the words "crossbody", "top zip", etc. but couldn't find anything. Does anyone else own this bag? Or know the dimensions? She said it was definitely bigger than a WOC and could hold more, which is good for me. I'm going to give it a try, but if too small I'll have to return.
> 
> This is a pic of the bag. This pic was originally posted by Channar. Thanks for looking.



Was it $2100?  It looks like the Daily Zippy.


----------



## ShelleyM

tutushopper said:


> Was it $2100?  It looks like the Daily Zippy.


It was $2300. Might be with the price increase....


----------



## ShelleyM

I looked at Daily Zippy photos, but the back part of this one goes up higher than the flap portion. Also I read daily zippy only comes in black and beige....so I'm confused.


----------



## tutushopper

ShelleyM said:


> I looked at Daily Zippy photos, but the back part of this one goes up higher than the flap portion. Also I read daily zippy only comes in black and beige....so I'm confused.



Nope, Daily Zippy also comes in colors like mint, turquoise, pink, red, etc.  If your bag wasn't $4000, then it has to be the Daily Zippy.  When did you buy it? Photo of the tag?


----------



## ShelleyM

A few minutes ago over the phone. I will def post when it arrives.


----------



## lovely2008

yes, it's the daily zippy.  it's 8x5x2.


----------



## ShelleyM

Thanks!


----------



## monogram

tutushopper said:


> Nope, Daily Zippy also comes in colors like mint, turquoise, pink, red, etc.  If your bag wasn't $4000, then it has to be the Daily Zippy.  When did you buy it? Photo of the tag?




If I remembered correctly, the Daily Zippy comes in 2 sizes.  The larger one is $2300 and the smaller one $2100


----------



## ShelleyM

Thank you Monogram! I paid $2300 so hoping it's larger


----------



## monogram

ShelleyM said:


> Thank you Monogram! I paid $2300 so hoping it's larger




Do a search for daily zippy and you can find that thread.  It has photos and sizing I think.


----------



## Styleonfile

Anyone know where I can get my vintage chanel valued? Pic attached. Based in Oxford, UK.


----------



## pikablackiebaby

I would love to know the season/year for this bag. Thank you


----------



## pikablackiebaby




----------



## georgiegirl27

pikablackiebaby said:


> View attachment 2600108


Others will no doubt know better than I do, but there is one very similar to this in beige with a black border or black with a beige border (I will try to find the photo and attach it if I do), which I was told is from this or last season?  (certainly fairly recent at least).  I don't know how accurate that info is, but others on here will be able to clarify further I am sure  x


----------



## oganek

Hi, could you please help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles? I found a girl who wants to sell them at a reasonable price but first I need to know if they're 100% authentic. Thank you very much!


----------



## shoeicided

Hello Ladies,

does any of you know the name of this bag please?
It's a patent blue leather in S/H

The pictures can be found at :  

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## muchpinkerfloyd

Hi, Can anyone kindly identify this bag? 
Thanks


----------



## Birdfan56

HI All
    I posted this once and got no responses. Does anyone know what this bag is called and appx age? Thanks in advance  The hologram/tag number begins with 436.


----------



## Roamfree

Can anyone help me identify this bag and color?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## designerlover84

Please help me with this bag. I also saw it in black lamb


----------



## punwin

Designerlover84 I think this is very similar to the one I have except the strap on mine is not a shoulder strap.   
                                                 Punwin


----------



## Miss H

designerlover84 said:


> Please help me with this bag. I also saw it in black lamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602410



This bag is called "Chic with me". I know an SA who might still have this bag in the same (?) color as the pic, I think it's beige. If you need the SA contact PM me.


----------



## katiheartchanel

Help can someone identify this Chanel for me


----------



## yuko93

Hi,
Can someone helpe identify this chanel, which season does it belong? I never seen this before in the chanel boutique though. I am absolutely in love with this color!!!
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-dark-purple-velvet-half-moon-woc-clutch-bag.html


----------



## eve78lee

Hi can someone help me identify this chanel lambskin tote? Looks divine and was planning to get it from this consignment store? Thanks in advance!


----------



## eve78lee

eve78lee said:


> hi can someone help me identify this chanel lambskin tote? Looks divine and was planning to get it from this consignment store? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baghera

Chui89 said:


> Anyone know what model is this bag?
> thanks


could be the precious ... late 2010 or 2011.  There is a pink lambskin version as well as yellow, black, and mint green lambskin.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

tammekim said:


> I think someone recently posted a pic of Jennifer Aniston and this bag, a "vintage". I went to NM yesterday and asked to see it. Now I realize its smaller? Are there 2 sizes? Any price info would be helpful too...TY


 
Hi I know this is an old post but I'm obsessively searching for a preloved version of this bag & was curious as to whether the screws on the underside of the CC logo are flathead or look like stars. If you remember I will be forever grateful. TIA.


----------



## Nansen

Bought this vintage beauty a couple of months ago.. Sadly I dont know the name 
The chain Can be tucked away so you Can use it as a clutch or you Can wear it on the shoulder - too short for crossbody.
The lock is has been changed - dunno if the original one was different
Perhaps a matrasse?

Hope you Can help


----------



## sandraan

Hi, anyone help identify this bag? Thanks


----------



## elyseindc

elyseindc said:


> Could someone please help me identify the name of this bag? I've been searching all over, but I haven't turned up anything. Thanks so much!








I posted this awhile back and I never received a response. Could someone please tell me the name of this bag/the approximate time that it was made. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MissNataliie

Can anyone ID the name or specs about this bag? It looks vintage, the leather looks a bit worn.


----------



## mrsinsyder

What is this bag called? Is this considered the jumbo flap? Thanks!


----------



## rosalisa

mrsinsyder said:


> What is this bag called? Is this considered the jumbo flap? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2606828


I would say Maxi Flap Bag?


----------



## agathagirl1014

Hi, anyone identify this bag for me?


----------



## crystal3180

Hello
Could you help me to identify this bag please :
Thank you very much


----------



## blazedog

Is this the Shopping Fever Tote?


----------



## cc012

Hi! Please help me identify this bag! I got it from Venice 2 years ago and it's my first Chanel ever, I was too excited that I didnt get to ask what it's called. Thanks so much!


----------



## calflu

blazedog said:


> Is this the Shopping Fever Tote?




Yes it is


----------



## peace1029

what's this model?  is it vintage?


----------



## cph706

Any ideas about this one? Thanks!


----------



## enigmaLV

Does anybody know what these bags are called? And if you have any idea how much it is please  Thanks!


----------



## Bambola_Russa

Hello! Help me pls to understand, is this a fake bag or original?


----------



## Bambola_Russa

2.


----------



## Bambola_Russa

3.


----------



## calflu

I have a question 


Between chain me around medium and coco pleats, which one you'd pick?


----------



## Mariangelwalk

JE2824 said:


> Here are two pics I sent my GF last night:


Please tell me the product code.  I love this bag!!
Thank you


----------



## D.Joie

I have been searching everywhere for this bag! This bag looks practical.


----------



## peach_pie

D.Joie said:


> I have been searching everywhere for this bag! This bag looks practical.


It's available this season in black, white & cream/putty.  Muted gold hardware.


----------



## laurjill

Can anyone tell me the name of this and if it looks authentic. Thanks 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's vintage and was purchased at a consignment store. It's leather and the chain is heavy and is the gold color that shows it is real. The tag is faded though.


----------



## peach_pie

JE2824 said:


> Here are two pics I sent my GF last night:


How do you like your coco pleats crossbody? I'm tempted to get one as it's hard to find crossbody bags other than WOCs. The strap seems really thick and chain may make the bag heavy? Do you think it's both casual and dressy? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## sandraan

Hi, can anyone help with this bag? Many thanks.


----------



## smile4me6

peach_pie said:


> How do you like your coco pleats crossbody? I'm tempted to get one as it's hard to find crossbody bags other than WOCs. The strap seems really thick and chain may make the bag heavy? Do you think it's both casual and dressy? Any input would be appreciated!




I have the coco pleats and it is the BEST crossbody!!! Very comfortable and holds a lot without being heavy!!


----------



## kim.megan

Coco sporran flap


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Can anyone post a photograph of the Now and Forever flap in red (A90212Y08033 96876) please?


----------



## Kendra123

With the le boy cube bag, was it made in Black or only in Navy? Thanks!


----------



## mirukuku

Does anybody know what style this is? Does it even exist?


----------



## scoobydoobydoo

Hi all, I just bought my first Chanel bag from LuxeDH earlier...could someone please identify what style it is called, year, authenticity? LuxeDH claims it is authentic but it hasn't arrived yet

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/5272/products/100533-01_grande.jpeg?v=1387813410

[URL="http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/5272/products/100533-08_grande.jpeg?v=1387813410"]http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/products/used-chanel-beige-leather-vertical-gold-single-handbag-100533[/URL]

cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/5272/products/100533-06_grande.jpeg?v=1387813410

cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/5272/products/100533-05_grande.jpeg?v=1387813410


----------



## peach_pie

Mariangelwalk said:


> Please tell me the product code.  I love this bag!!
> Thank you


I don't have the tag but it's called the coco pleats crossbody bag with removable strap.


----------



## peach_pie

smile4me6 said:


> I have the coco pleats and it is the BEST crossbody!!! Very comfortable and holds a lot without being heavy!!


Thanks for the reply. I love the removable strap. It's like two bags in one!


----------



## ibeblessed

mirukuku said:


> Does anybody know what style this is? Does it even exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611724



This is just a small boy in calf. The stitching is just from a previous season. Hope this helps


----------



## punwin

punwin said:


> Also on the the clasp there is no mark however clasp is the real deal.


 I am assuming no one out there knows nothin of the purse that I have taken a picture of.   Could someone at least try to give me some ideas what more I can share.
                                                Punwin


----------



## tutushopper

punwin said:


> Also on the the clasp there is no mark however clasp is the real deal.



You might want to have an authentication service take a look. For about $5-7 you can find out if it's authentic, when it dates to, and a name if that collection had one. Etinceler authentications or authenticate4u are two very reputable such companies.


----------



## KNC

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7hnsjSf2n1r2mudzo1_1280.jpg

Anyone know whats name of this chanel bag ?


----------



## Tigercherry

Please could somebody have a look at this before I bid on it? 

Description: large, black antique effect quilted Chanel shopper
seller: beckhamslove
Item number: 271486899596
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Handbag-/271486899596?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f35e1558c

Much appreciated, thanks in advance x


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Hello, I'm new to Chanel and was hoping somebody could tell me the name, size, color, season, price, etc. anything about this bag I was checking out a little while ago. Thank you


----------



## Tigercherry

Anybody know if this is real or not please?

Name: Electric black lambskin CHANEL10 "chain shoulder bag GHW monoplane
Seller: hezonae
Ebay number:251527354847
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251527354847?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## tutushopper

Tigercherry said:


> Please could somebody have a look at this before I bid on it?
> Much appreciated, thanks in advance x





Tigercherry said:


> Anybody know if this is real or not please?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



You need to post these in the "authenticate this Chanel" thread as people don't look in this thread to do authentications.


----------



## tutushopper

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Hello, I'm new to Chanel and was hoping somebody could tell me the name, size, color, season, price, etc. anything about this bag I was checking out a little while ago. Thank you img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/13/8u2ave5y.jpg



It appears to be a classic flap mini from 13C in light green patent.  The price would have been $2400.  You should look in the Chanel library for information on patents, minis, etc.


----------



## Kendra123

I'm trying to re-purchase a Le boy from a seller and it's a Le Boy cube. Was this bag made in Red, Gold, Navy & Black? Thanks!


----------



## Blanterns

My aunt spotted this bag in japan. Do you know the name?


----------



## Miss.Julia32

Hey everyone!


I just got this bag authenticated on here, and was wondering if anyone knows what style it is?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks!
Julia


----------



## KNC

Anyone know what is the name of this chanel bag ?


----------



## weekender2

Please what is the year and official colour of this bag?


----------



## MLM

sandywu said:


> Does anyone happen to know what bag this is? Found it on Pinterest but can't seem to figure out what bag it is. Thanks in advance!



I love this color. I so want this bag. I have admired it many times on Pinterest.


----------



## partypanda

Hello all, does anyone know the name of this Chanel bag? I think it's a camera bag of some sort but I'm not sure.. it was purchased in 2008/2009 from a Chanel boutique in Las Vegas. Thank you in advance!


----------



## coicle

Hello ladies,
Is it true that there is no such thing as white & patent chanel boy??

Thanks a lot!


----------



## calflu

No. I just saw one at my local NM RTW for display. It's a large size white patent boy.

Is that what you are looking for? 



coicle said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Is it true that there is no such thing as white & patent chanel boy??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## coicle

calflu said:


> No. I just saw one at my local NM RTW for display. It's a large size white patent boy.
> 
> Is that what you are looking for?


thanks! What bothers me most is when I google the patent chanel boy in white, only those endless replica sites show up. For example: _xx not allowed_


Was it the boy Chevron that you saw? http://www.spottedfashion.com/wp-co...lted-Bag-Spring-2014-Act-1-e1390407979765.png


----------



## calflu

I think I saw a regular white patent boy in large size. I remember I was in shock of how beautiful it is and yet I have never seen it on the forum. 

I can give you my SA contact if that is what you are looking for. 

Do you want a regular one or chevron one? 



coicle said:


> thanks! What bothers me most is when I google the patent chanel boy in white, only those endless replica sites show up. For example: x
> 
> 
> Was it the boy Chevron that you saw? http://www.spottedfashion.com/wp-co...lted-Bag-Spring-2014-Act-1-e1390407979765.png


----------



## yuko93

hi, does anyone know what's this chanel model and when it's produced?
Thanks


----------



## karo

Hi, could you please help me ID this bag.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## StopHammertime

What kind of bag is this? I know it is called Choco Bar, was wondering how else I could search for it. Might be buying it, does anyone know if it is stiff and stands like that by itself, or if it is soft and probably just stuffed to stand up like that? Tried to contact the seller and they haven't answered. TIA!


----------



## madeleine86

Does anyone know the name of this wallet? Thanks


----------



## ClarieT

I just realised I accidentally posted this question in the wrong thread first, so here I go again...

Hello! I'm new to this forum, hope this is not the wrong place to post  this, but I have a question about Chanel bags I can't find the answer to  anywhere, think I've searched through like the whole internet, haha..  So, the other day I was looking around Chanel bags on sites that sell  authentic preowned bags, such as Malleries and eLADY, and I came across  some Chanel 2.55 which flaps were not curved, instead straight. What I  can tell from the serial numbers every bag I found with this straight  flap was made around the 80s and 90s. My question is; what is this model  called? The normal 2.55 bags have a curvy flap, so does this mean this  straight one is a fake Chanel, or is it a model of the bag that is no  longer made? I'm so confused! The reason I'm asking is because I really  like this straight flap, but before I purchase one I would like to know  about the model. And one other thing about these bags is that they have  no zipper pocket, only five open inner pockets and one open outside  pocket. 

Also, the sizes seem different from the sizes of the new ones today.  I'll post a picture here of a bag from eLADY for example, which is 10,6"  (27 cm) wide and 7.1" (18 cm) in height. This bag has a seven digit  serial number which starts with 0, therefor this bag was made around 1986 - 1988 if I  understand correct. I've also found bags that looks the same with seven  digit serial numbers that starts with a 4, which from what I've learned  mean they were made around 1996 - 1997.




Excuse me if my english is bad, I'm from Sweden. Hope someone can help! 
Kind regards


----------



## Pepi

Hi all,

Does anyone familiar with this non-quilted WOC?


----------



## sandraan

Hi, anyone help with this bag? Many thanks.


----------



## babytruc

Can someone help me with the Chanel classic flap that i bought that was made in 2011 series 15xxx and the caviar leather was kinda harder than the newest series 19xxz one that i saw at NM ! its kinda nice and soft and puffy xaviar leather! is it right that Chanel make the 2014 classic flap that way or the one i bought is fake??? Please help!!!!


----------



## alicebonnie

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE tell me the name of this one? The girl in this picture is a celebrity, and I know she's been having it from 2013. I've searching everywhere but can't find it...PLEASE HELP! THANKS!


----------



## bunnyheadkl

I find one chanel black bag which has two logo.
Does anyone know what is its name and price?
Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## Blairbass

I bought this cute little Chanel evening bag from Portero a year or two ago and was curious if anyone knows it's name or the year it was produced? I have never seen one like it anywhere.


----------



## ntwinkly

Hi everyone!  This is my first tPF post-- I was hoping I could enlist you guys to help me identify this pale blue Chanel clutch that Blake Lively is wearing in Cannes.  I am obsessed!!!  

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Pinkqueen

Seen this bag & love it, does anyone know what it's called or if they still make it or even something close? Thank u x


----------



## Angel124ev

I am buying a bag from a friends friend and I was wondering if you guys can provide me with information on this bag? Like what is it called and how much is the retail value for it? And if it is a classic bag or a seasonal bag? Thankx girls


----------



## missyb

It's a reissue with ghw. Not sure of the season. Where are you purchasing it from?


----------



## kisenian

The reissue is considered a classic bag itself, but this color and hardware combination was likely seasonal. retail price depends on the size - it looks like a 226 or 227.


----------



## *schmoo*

Make sure to get it authenticated first. The serial number on the sticker inside would provide more info on the age of the bag (and then you would know how much it retailed for at the time)


----------



## yenskiboo

Hi, can someone please help me identify what model/material/price this bag is?

I want to consign but all I remember is I got this in Hong Kong ~8 years ago and cost was ~US$2200 (?) Please help if you can  Thank you!


----------



## Pinkqueen

hi, sorry did anyone manage to know any details on the black Messenger/handbag above? thank you x


----------



## NYCGIRLY

I love this one! would love to know as well.

Looks a bit like a shiva, but not as shiny and with black hardware!




Pinkqueen said:


> Seen this bag & love it, does anyone know what it's called or if they still make it or even something close? Thank u x


----------



## Pinkqueen

NYCGIRLY said:


> I love this one! would love to know as well.
> 
> Looks a bit like a shiva, but not as shiny and with black hardware!


 
its gorg isnt it, but not sure if its current or if it has a style code or name, then i could find out a bit more, so if anyone knows please share


----------



## IHeartMinis

Does anyone know what bag is it?


----------



## MLM

IHeartMinis said:


> Does anyone know what bag is it?



It is still on the Chanel website. You can get the style number there. It is part of the spring/summer 2014 pre-collection.


----------



## MLM

ntwinkly said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first tPF post-- I was hoping I could enlist you guys to help me identify this pale blue Chanel clutch that Blake Lively is wearing in Cannes.  I am obsessed!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!!



I think it is the Coco pleats clutch. It is part of the spring/summer 2014 collection. There is a picture of it on me Chanel website in black and gold python if you want the style number.


----------



## d0rkielici0uz

Hi does anyone know what bag this is? Took this picture from the authentic finds thread. Thanks!


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! Can someone tell what kind of Chanel bag this is? It's a double flap, but without a zipper pocket, and it has a seven digit serial number which begins with a zero, so it was made around 1986 - 1988, right? But is it a 2.55 classic double flap? The bag is 10.6" (27 cm) wide, 6.7" (17 cm) in height, and the flap isn't curvy like usual, and it has no zipper pocket, that's why I wonder. Does anyone know? Thanks for the help!


----------



## dhawit11

Hello everyone! Can someone help me identify the Chanel handbag in the attached picture? 


Thank you so much for your help in advance!

Dominique


----------



## luv2run41

Does anyone know what the name of this bag is??
 ebay listing number  111365567475
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111365567475?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ntwinkly

MLM said:


> I think it is the Coco pleats clutch. It is part of the spring/summer 2014 collection. There is a picture of it on me Chanel website in black and gold python if you want the style number.


thank you very much!


----------



## Jouliet

Can someone tell me what kind of model this is? I've never seen one like this before, with the square chain holders like these.

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/antiek-...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr

Thank you


----------



## RobbStark

any idea what about is this?


----------



## Jouliet

RobbStark said:


> any idea what about is this?


Not sure what you mean, but it's a link to a dutch kind of Ebay.


----------



## oreo713

Hi..can anyone identify this bag for me?  I am not sure of the name or what year it is from.  Thank you.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/purses/black_tassel_hobo


----------



## Blairbass

I guess no one has ever seen this one yet? Mods, is there a better thread I could post the pic too?


----------



## Missagz

Does anyone know the type and what year it was from?


----------



## drew4543

Does anyone know the name of this chanel & price?


----------



## drew4543

Does anyone know the name of this chanel & price?


----------



## swtlove

Hi could anyone help me identify this bag?  Name and year of the bag?  Thank you.


----------



## IBraga

Hi girls!

Do you have any idea of manufacturing year of a Chanel bag with sticker number: 1605206?


----------



## ladyfarquaad

I think that should be from 1989-1991 - I might be mistaken though!


----------



## swtlove

Hi ladyfarquaad, are you referring to the picture of the bag I posted?  Thanks.



ladyfarquaad said:


> I think that should be from 1989-1991 - I might be mistaken though!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

No sorry I was referring to IBraga's serial number 1605206


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi all - can anyone here help recognize this bag? Is this an older model of Chanel's ?  It was described as a petite shopper in one consignment website.  Any input will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Megviola

Hi ladies!
Can anyone identify this white bag that Sharon Osborn is carrying?


----------



## Purse4her

Can anyone help me with this purse I got for my wife? I got it from a real government seized auction. This was a legit US Marshall's auction. I work in Iraq for State Department so I know this is real auction.  Anyway this is the details of the bag;
Chanel Black Caviar Leather Square Stitch Tote Bag. 9.5"L, 3.5"W, 9.5"H, Strap Drop 10"

I would like to know how much this bag retails for and any other info about it. I tried to upload pictures but can only upload one. The authentication code is 9754712

Thanks in advance


----------



## cicalilly

Please HELP ME authenticate these earrings,
I have only the link
http://depop.com/it/simonecarde/orecchini-chanel-vintage-4

THANKSSSSSS


----------



## Vaninnocent

Anyone have any clues on this guy? I've asked the seller for the serial number -- not sure yet what it is, but figured I would try to get a leg up on style and maybe year(s) it was produced?


----------



## Mz Chanel

hi can anyone tell me if this is genuine


----------



## 69Margaux

Classic frame bag being authenticated today. No hologram.


----------



## Brooklyngirl21

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!


does anyone know the current price of the chanel woc in cobalt blue?


----------



## MeiYii

Can someone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## babyxc17

Can someone tell me the style of bag Keira knightley is wearing? Ta


----------



## xColettex

does anyone know the name of this bag please? or the season?
img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/06/edypeger.jpg


----------



## xColettex

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/06/edypeger.jpg


----------



## ibeblessed

babyxc17 said:


> Can someone tell me the style of bag Keira knightley is wearing? Ta



This looks like the crossing times


----------



## ibeblessed

drew4543 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this chanel & price?



This looks like a classic medium in navy color it's just the color is from a previous season but the bag new would be $4900


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi all - not sure how to bump the posting but I am repeating my question .. Can anyone please tell me something about this bag?  Is this an old petite shopping tote?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## kd1556

does someone know the name /season of this chanel clutch?  also the original cost?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-CH...016?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8c400e08


----------



## luv2run41

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi all - can anyone here help recognize this bag? Is this an older model of Chanel's ?  It was described as a petite shopper in one consignment website.  Any input will be greatly appreciated



May I see side pics to see if it is like mine?


I just purchased a timeless classic tote from 2006 looks very similar to your posted pic.  To be sure I have to see the sides.















This is mine:


----------



## yumikins

Hi! 
Does anyone know what year and style this bag is from? It should be 2010+ or so, but it would be nice to know the exact year and maybe season it is from! Thanks!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi luv2run41:

Nice to hear from you, thank you.  You have a cute bag!

As described by the consignor, it is a vintage petite shopper and the dimensions for the bag I have bought are :  7.5"H x 10"W x 4" Depth, strap length is 11".  I have yet to see the physical bag as I was travelling like crazy the past two weeks and the courier company is holding it for me. [ I had to take a little online retail therapy with all that stress.  ]  Looking at your pics, I don't think mine can be worned as a crossbody.  I hope to post pictures as soon as I get my hand on it tomorrow.  Can't wait !!  

Thanks again!


----------



## 69Margaux

yumikins said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone know what year and style this bag is from? It should be 2010+ or so, but it would be nice to know the exact year and maybe season it is from! Thanks!


Correct me if I'm wrong but the hologram should contain this info.


----------



## yumikins

69Margaux said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the hologram should contain this info.



Thanks for replying! The hologram has numbers on it, but I'm not quite sure how to decipher them haha. It says 14483133.. How do I find more information on this?


----------



## florrick90210

Please can anyone tell me what this bag is called?

fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10411378_677714885609923_8382813759776974385_n.jpg


----------



## lyseiki8

luv2run41 said:


> May I see side pics to see if it is like mine?
> 
> 
> I just purchased a timeless classic tote from 2006 looks very similar to your posted pic.  To be sure I have to see the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine:




Hi,
Received confirmation (from one of the recommended external authenticators) that this is authentic and here is a picture of my FIRST chanel bag (actually I bought this for my daughter-in-law who loves chanel, as a surprise gift) ..  
Also, they have referred this as a " Shopper Tote" from 1998.  It has a snap closure which I believe yours has a zipper closure.  Have a nice day!


----------



## lyseiki8

Oh .. here is the side view of it.


----------



## rosalisa

Hello, please help me. I have two questions about a vinatage jumbo:


1) I bought a vintage chanel 3xxxxxx bag with authentication card. But after having received it I saw that the id number on the id-card is not in the middle of the card. It starts above the space between the words "the" and "authenticiy". So rather on the left half.
I have many bags from the chanel boutique and all the numbers are embossed in the middle of the length. This bag is bought preowned. And
the card seems thin. Not like the newer ones. I don't have experiences with vintage. Can someone tell me please wether it is a fake card? If yes I have to make a complaint. 

2) Anyhow, it is a vintage jumbo with 4 holes side by side. 2 rings are wore off now. I just used the bag 1 time. now 2 rings came loose. I can see that the rings are fixed with glue. Is that normal?

Hope for an answer. Thank you in advance!


----------



## adriennem88

Item: LARGE CAVIAR TOTE?

Link: http://www.chanelandmore.com/vintage-chanel-shopping-tote-black-caviar-leather/

Comments: I AM NOT SURE OF THE NAME OF THIS VINTAGE CHANEL CAVIAR TOTE THAT I PURCHASED ON A DIFFERENT WEBSITE. I FOUND THE EXACT SAME BAG I PURCHASED ON CHANELANDMORE.COM SO I CAN SHOW YOU GUYS THE PICTURES OF MY EXACT HANDBAG. PLEASE TELL ME IF YOU KNOW THE NAME OF THIS HANDBAG AND ALSO HELP ME AUTHENTICATE IT PLEASE! THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE.


----------



## camillam

Does anyone know name and color and reference of this bag? Tks a lot.


----------



## niveni

Can somebody please identify this Chanel bag?  which model is it? and what year is it from?  also the original cost?

Thank you so much!! 

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...9&page=1&_suid=140255024699108314325802741513


----------



## calflu

Chain chain flap for pre-fall

I thought it came in navy and cream. Didn't see this color tho


camillam said:


> Does anyone know name and color and reference of this bag? Tks a lot.


----------



## sengsouline

Can someone tell me what these two bags are called and the price and if they're still for sale. The smaller versions of both, please.


----------



## Janniklok

Does anyone know the name of this style?


----------



## Kellyanh

sengsouline said:


> Can someone tell me what these two bags are called and the price and if they're still for sale. The smaller versions of both, please.


The top zip is chanel ptt or petite timeless tote it's almost $2600cdn ATM so us would be cheaper.


----------



## sengsouline

http://i59.tinypic.com/2zowt8k.jpg

http://i59.tinypic.com/w0o0o0.jpg

Can someone tell me what the name of this is and how much?


----------



## Kellyanh

ntwinkly said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first tPF post-- I was hoping I could enlist you guys to help me identify this pale blue Chanel clutch that Blake Lively is wearing in Cannes.  I am obsessed!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!!



Looks like grained calfskin clutch


----------



## Kellyanh

IHeartMinis said:


> Does anyone know what bag is it?



Ya it's the spring/summer 2014 pre collection lam skin bowling bag


----------



## Vienna

Anyone know which Boy Khloe was carrying on the latest episode of Keeping Up With the Kardashians?


----------



## Chanel279

I have a chanel optical frame but dont is it au or fake. would you guys help me out?


----------



## kamille123

Hi Girls,
Does anyone know which year was this light pink bag made in and what was the original price? Thank you very much!


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Any ideas on the name of this ligne? I believe its circa 2013. TIA!!!


----------



## Janniklok

Does anyone know the name of these earrings? Or know where to buy them?


----------



## kataya24

Does any one know the code / name of the right side bag in red?

dropbox.com/sc/qpn6ziuhnyy518y/AADuayKvuLceGKtWk-vYOtVTa


----------



## giorgina

Hi ladies I need your help please do you know the name or the code of this beautiful bag? I only know that its from the  2010 collection  Thank you very much!!


----------



## JazzyMac

Pics or link!


----------



## nerimanna

help! i've never encountered an inverted logo (left over right top CC, right over left bottom CC) but they say that there may be exemptions to the rule. is this some kind of special edition vintage flap?


----------



## JazzyMac

giorgina said:


> Hi ladies I need your help please do you know the name or the code of this beautiful bag? I only know that its from the  2010 collection  Thank you very much!!




I'm not familiar in too many of the bags, but hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## giorgina

JazzyMac said:


> I'm not familiar in too many of the bags, but hopefully someone else can help.


Hopefully yeah Thank you !!


----------



## dribbelina

hi I saw a youtube video from jenn g and she bought one its a blizzard bag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01DWTTJHLQc&list=UUWENUZKq_f506pYGcnTZ6ZQ

hope this helps a little


----------



## Abbey Mugroso

Chanel Black Quilted Lambskin Classic Mini Flap Crossbody Bag
Item Number: MALc1002
http://www.malleries.com/chanel-bla...mini-flap-crossbody-bag--i-160020-s-2665.html

Your assistance is greatly appreciate it.

Many thanks


----------



## giorgina

dribbelina said:


> hi I saw a youtube video from jenn g and she bought one its a blizzard bag
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01DWTTJHLQc&list=UUWENUZKq_f506pYGcnTZ6ZQ
> 
> hope this helps a little



Thank you very very much for your  help !!!! yes that's the bag !!!!!!  Thanks


----------



## Valentine2014

Does anyone know the name or code for this bag? I saw a lady carrying this bag in black patent ghw and in a square version. I love it so much! Is this model still coming out?


----------



## sunny_sun21

Hey I saw this chanel tote and I really love the style! Can someone please tell me the name of this bag and if it's still available? Thanks a lot!


----------



## laf724

Can anyone ID Kate's flap color?  What season.


----------



## lyseiki8

Dear All :

Can someone please tell me if you can recognize this bag?  Is there a name to this .. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lyseiki8

Sorry .. here is the attachment :shame:


----------



## K21

Ladies!

I know this bag was out in France about three weeks ago....can you identify this bag??
What is the name of it?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## K21

Hello hello!!!

The quote for the bag is: A90311Y0880494305 but my question is what is the name of the bag??? I know its from the Boy family.... but its littl different because it had two different compartments- front and back!!!

Please identify this bag!!

Thank you!


----------



## MLM

laf724 said:


> Can anyone ID Kate's flap color?  What season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665724


----------



## Sweet26

Hi could someone be so kind and authenticate this bag for me?? 

I am not sure about the screws ?!

Seller says she had authenticate it in chanel shop Sydney but I know that chanel normally don't authenticate bags??

Thanks for your help 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....:X:RTQ:AU:1123

Serial number :2252045


----------



## FleurDLys

Can someone tell me what's the official name for this bag please?  I can't seem to find much information on it, is it seasonal?


----------



## Molly0

Know anything about this one?

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...mall2SID=8a2415143fba88e3521f7b28caf92da6#img


----------



## Circlecircle

https://s.yimg.com/vf/ac/f9/26/1138113986-ac-9017xf2x0450x0600-m.jpg

https://s.yimg.com/vf/ac/dc/44/1138113986-ac-8021xf2x0450x0600-m.jpg

apparently this was bought in March 2013

please can you kindly let me know the model number of this? thanks!


----------



## calflu

This is Boy flap. 

Design changes every season



FleurDLys said:


> Can someone tell me what's the official name for this bag please?  I can't seem to find much information on it, is it seasonal?


----------



## Aarponen

Dear super Chanel-Experts,

I am not normally on this forum, so pardon me if this thread should be in some other sector. I tried to find details of this Chanel bag but after looking and trying to do searches on it, also in TPF, I could not find it, and I think you guys could be huge help for me on it. I know it is few seasons old, but as I do not know the specifics on it, it is hard to google it.

Any knowledge and intel would be highly highly appreciated!

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## rolando

Hello, any one know what this bag is called?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121374300227?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

thank you in advance.


----------



## Aarponen

Wow, now I found the right thread! Anyone there to be able to help me?
what is this bag here? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Does anyone recognise this jacket?  I believe it's from the Paris-Moscou (Moscow) collection, 2009.

These photos are from google:




I can't find runway pictures of it. Or any other pictures, really. I'm sure not every piece in the boutique was at some point on the runway (because it was modified, etc) but does anyone remember seeing this in the shop?

I also can read the serial number - is there some website I can visit and put in this number and pull some sort of catalogue picture/photo of runway version?  And does 09a signify it's part of the autumn collection?  Was this RTW fall? Pre-fall? TIA!


----------



## onlylv

Please can someone tell me the name of this sandal? Or the style # TIA


----------



## habanerita

Just saw a Lady wearing this Tote, would love to know any information on it!


----------



## JessLovesTim

I would post this in the identify this chanel sticky. Thanks!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Hey Dear!  I've never seen it.  Do you think it might be vintage?


----------



## habanerita

Chi town Chanel said:


> Hey Dear!  I've never seen it.  Do you think it might be vintage?


No idea, could it be fake?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

habanerita said:


> No idea, could it be fake?



I was thinking that too...


----------



## LuxeGroup

Can somebody please identify this bag? It has a long leather strap and another short-chunky chain strap. I'm sure it was a seasonal bag.


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this for a great price on eBay after having it authenticated here. The inside is burgundy. It's fairly small, about 5 x 5 inches. But I haven't been able to find anything similar online. Does anyone have the name of this style? Thanks!


----------



## new bagholic

[


----------



## glamgurlie*

Can someone please help me identify the name/style of this particular Chanel wallet?

Thanks in advance! &#128516;


----------



## JazzyMac

That looks like a Yen, but it's usually burgundy on the inside.


----------



## anitapers

Hello everyone,

Can you please, please help me identify this lovely Chanel bag? This size is my dream bag, but I can't figure out if it's the medium/large or the jumbo! Please help! 


















Note: all of these images were taken from the Bleed For Fashion blog.


----------



## Pippi_27

Does somebody know the name of this 2 Chanel bags? I bought the white one Thanks!!Appreciate it!


Pippi_27


----------



## florrick90210

anitapers said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can you please, please help me identify this lovely Chanel bag? This size is my dream bag, but I can't figure out if it's the medium/large or the jumbo! Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: all of these images were taken from the Bleed For Fashion blog.


It's most likely an M/L. Definitely not a jumbo. I'd get it soon.


----------



## cornflakegirl18

Please help me identify the color code and is this lambskin? My husband threw away my box with the color code &#128542; thanks


----------



## Asmith93

Does anyone on here know where I can find these boots with a selection of sizes? I have literally scoured the internet for at least a year and nothing ever comes up! They're so hard to find! Thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## Lulu_22

can anyone identify this bag?
is it denim? and is it still available? 

thank you in advance!


----------



## jollyday

Hi, could someone help me identify this bag? The photo was tagged as the mini flap, but I thought those were square shaped? Thank you guys!


----------



## malieash

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171376478803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 


Anyone know what is the name of this bag?  and is it authentic?  Thank you.


----------



## malieash

jollyday said:


> Hi, could someone help me identify this bag? The photo was tagged as the mini flap, but I thought those were square shaped? Thank you guys!




I think it called mini sac 7" but I am not so sure


----------



## myfuturelove

WHATS IT CALLED & WHERE TO BUY!?


----------



## scbear00

Help!  Can anyone identify what this wristlet is?  And possibly when it was made?  I just purchased it and am dying to know more about it.  Thanks!


----------



## kim.megan

myfuturelove said:


> WHATS IT CALLED & WHERE TO BUY!?


Chanel gold class from 2014 cruise collection


----------



## bellarose100

Hi can anyone tell me anything about this bag what it's called etc


----------



## nastasja

bellarose100 said:


> View attachment 2677495
> 
> 
> Hi can anyone tell me anything about this bag what it's called etc




I have this and love it. It's the Chain Me Hobo.

Read more here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-chain-me-collection-678058.html


----------



## Nanne19

LuxeGroup said:


> Can somebody please identify this bag? It has a long leather strap and another short-chunky chain strap. I'm sure it was a seasonal bag.


 
This bag is called retro classic from either PreFall or Fall 2013 I believe. It comes in smaller and larger size, the one in the picture I believe is the smaller one. The larger one is $3700 I dont know the price of the smaller one. HTH!


----------



## foreverclassy

Nanne19 said:


> This bag is called retro classic from either PreFall or Fall 2013 I believe. It comes in smaller and larger size, the one in the picture I believe is the smaller one. The larger one is $3700 I dont know the price of the smaller one. HTH!


chiming in! bc i love this bag and can confirm that Nanne19 is absolutely correct with her info!
i did so much research on this bag trying to locate it. saw 1 come up on ebay seller was asking $4000. larger one sold in 2013 for $3700. 
i have the style number should you want it, but i've asked and looked everywhere 
maybe you will have better luck...


----------



## KatiElizabeth

Looks like some kind of Camellia but am wondering if anyone knows the exact name of this bag? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Nanne19

foreverclassy said:


> chiming in! bc i love this bag and can confirm that Nanne19 is absolutely correct with her info!
> i did so much research on this bag trying to locate it. saw 1 come up on ebay seller was asking $4000. larger one sold in 2013 for $3700.
> i have the style number should you want it, but i've asked and looked everywhere
> maybe you will have better luck...


 
Although I have been in love with this bag since Fall 2013, only recently that I decided to buy it. Luckily that I was still able to find it at NM. Please PM me if you want my SA info. He is really nice. I bought the one in caramel/tan and I believe he said they also still have in dark gray. Is a very lovely bag, it can go from very casual/crooss body which I totally love it to semi formal. It is rare to find a cross body bag from Chanel that could fit these descriptions. On top of that it stiil has the classic look and the leather is caviar. What more could you ask for


----------



## meeker

Hi can someone tell me the name of this bag and price point in usd. Also if there is a thread please direct me. Thanks


----------



## Molly0

scbear00 said:


> Help!  Can anyone identify what this wristlet is?  And possibly when it was made?  I just purchased it and am dying to know more about it.  Thanks!



Ahh!  Look what I just got delivered today!  The big sister!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Ahh!  Look what I just got delivered today!  The big sister!



This one is 8 series.  That means 2003-2004 I believe. What serial number do you have, scbear?


----------



## guest1987

friend of mine was going to throw this out. was given to her as a gift. thinking about selling it. can anyone tell me what kind it is? all the digging ive done it appears to be real


----------



## Pazdzernika

Does anyone own these sunglasses? Could you please provide the SKU and price? TIA!


----------



## foreverclassy

Nanne19 said:


> Although I have been in love with this bag since Fall 2013, only recently that I decided to buy it. Luckily that I was still able to find it at NM. Please PM me if you want my SA info. He is really nice. I bought the one in caramel/tan and I believe he said they also still have in dark gray. Is a very lovely bag, it can go from very casual/crooss body which I totally love it to semi formal. It is rare to find a cross body bag from Chanel that could fit these descriptions. On top of that it stiil has the classic look and the leather is caviar. What more could you ask for


I can't believe you found this bag at NM! good job!! what size did you get?
I would really like it in black caviar.
Can you please forward or PM me the Chanel style number and if you don't mind, the price you paid.
I'm also happy to try your SA, too.
enjpy your new bag


----------



## Cript

Hoping for help in identifying this bag seen last night on HGTV.


----------



## myfuturelove

kim.megan said:


> Chanel gold class from 2014 cruise collection


Would you or anyone be able to tell me where to buy this bag? I need it in my life!


----------



## DRIZZYDRAKE27

myfuturelove said:


> Would you or anyone be able to tell me where to buy this bag? I need it in my life!


bloomingdales 59th , chanel store 57th , hirsh


----------



## kcarmona

Cript said:


> Hoping for help in identifying this bag seen last night on HGTV.




Maybe the Up In The Air Tote?


----------



## scbear00

Molly0 said:


> This one is 8 series.  That means 2003-2004 I believe. What serial number do you have, scbear?


No way!!!  I am still waiting on my wristlet to be delivered-- playing tag with the fedex guy (grrr).  I'll get back with the serial digits asap.  

Do you know what line or name these bags are identified as??  All I could find in my rudimentary searches was a similar small satin pouch being sold at an online consignment store, but it didn't identify the bag.  The large bag is GORGEOUS and I want to hunt for one of those now : D


----------



## Molly0

scbear00 said:


> No way!!!  I am still waiting on my wristlet to be delivered-- playing tag with the fedex guy (grrr).  I'll get back with the serial digits asap.
> 
> Do you know what line or name these bags are identified as??  All I could find in my rudimentary searches was a similar small satin pouch being sold at an online consignment store, but it didn't identify the bag.  The large bag is GORGEOUS and I want to hunt for one of those now : D



Hope you get it soon.  The lambskin is like "butta"! . I'm lovin it!  

I haven't been able to find out much about it either.


----------



## Cript

kcarmona said:


> Maybe the Up In The Air Tote?



Seems close but not quite. NM said they don't carry it either and therefore don't recognize it.


----------



## wruw

Would anyone know the style name and price, if possible?  In USD please.


----------



## Pollyayu

Would anyone tell me if this Chanel from 2014 Cruise or 2014 Spring/ Summer?


----------



## calflu

CC pocket

See first post in 2014 SS thread.

I can't recall the exact price but if you search for CC pocket it should come up. There is at least one review about this bag

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=839411




wruw said:


> Would anyone know the style name and price, if possible?  In USD please.


----------



## wruw

Calflu - You are the best!! Thank you!!



calflu said:


> CC pocket
> 
> 
> See first post in 2014 SS thread.
> 
> I can't recall the exact price but if you search for CC pocket it should come up. There is at least one review about this bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=839411


----------



## iS2Chanel

Hi, pic borrowed from TPF member, just wondering what this bag is and what the code, season and cost is? Thank you.


----------



## calflu

Golden class WOC. Also comes in flap this season 

It came out earlier this year and I remember seeing a reveal. Do a search for golden class and you should find more info. 





iS2Chanel said:


> Hi, pic borrowed from TPF member, just wondering what this bag is and what the code, season and cost is? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2682723


----------



## iS2Chanel

calflu said:


> Golden class WOC. Also comes in flap this season
> 
> It came out earlier this year and I remember seeing a reveal. Do a search for golden class and you should find more info.




Thank you


----------



## belavi

Which Chanel bag is this please? The name of it so I can go look for it.


----------



## calflu

Looks like a boy. 

Pandamom posted the same bag in purple in 2014 sales thread. You might want to PM her 



belavi said:


> Which Chanel bag is this please? The name of it so I can go look for it.


----------



## calflu

My NM SA just texted me a pix that looks exactly like the one you have. 

So it should be 2014 fall! 




Pollyayu said:


> Would anyone tell me if this Chanel from 2014 Cruise or 2014 Spring/ Summer?


----------



## Pollyayu

calflu said:


> My NM SA just texted me a pix that looks exactly like the one you have.
> 
> So it should be 2014 fall!



Thank you so much!  It is a gift from my husband and he cannot remember what the SA told him and the bag does not come with the price tag.  Finally I know what collection  my first Chanel is.


----------



## calflu

You are welcome! Enjoy the bag! 



Pollyayu said:


> Thank you so much!  It is a gift from my husband and he cannot remember what the SA told him and the bag does not come with the price tag.  Finally I know what collection  my first Chanel is.


----------



## haroobommi

PLEASE HELP IDENTIFY THIS! thank you so much. ive been searching but i cant seem to find it.. 
kimchionnamatome.net/wp-content/uploads/bamb_t2.jpg

sweetbompark.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/1316.jpg?w=560
soompi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/park-bom-instagram.jpg
ohdara.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/bgkalxpcuaaz06c.png?w=540&h=438
sweetbompark.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/b-2.jpg
sweetbompark.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/b-5.jpg

its flat at the top and says CHANEL.
the strap is really long and can be crossbody. 
it seems like there are two parts to the bag.

im dying to know so please help me!


----------



## stylecloseup

haroobommi said:


> PLEASE HELP IDENTIFY THIS! thank you so much. ive been searching but i cant seem to find it..
> kimchionnamatome.net/wp-content/uploads/bamb_t2.jpg
> 
> sweetbompark.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/1316.jpg?w=560
> soompi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/park-bom-instagram.jpg
> ohdara.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/bgkalxpcuaaz06c.png?w=540&h=438
> sweetbompark.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/b-2.jpg
> sweetbompark.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/b-5.jpg
> 
> its flat at the top and says CHANEL.
> the strap is really long and can be crossbody.
> it seems like there are two parts to the bag.
> 
> im dying to know so please help me!



I am not sure, but there are several elements that make me highly suspicious of feeling that the bag is a fake:
1.) the strap - usually the chanel strap is a adjustable. There are 4 holes at the top of the bag and you can wear the strap either long or short - In this bag there is a metal square at the top and only 2 holes are present!
2.) the chain of the strap - it looks like a boy chanel chain, but the bag looks more like a flap bag!
3.) The double C on the flap - For a double C closure there is usually a small extension in the middle of the flap and this is where the double C rests - I have never seen a Chanel flap bag where the double C was directly positioned onto the flap!

I can be wrong but the pictures make me a little suspicious! (For some inspirations on Chanel bags from the collections visit my blog: http://www.stylecloseup.net)


----------



## haroobommi

Thanks for the reply, but I dont think it is fake.
The girl is Park Bom and she is a celebrity in South Korea. She has many Chanel bags, jewelry and rare chanel shoes. The girl group she is in is extremely wealthy so I don't think she would buy a fake bag.
She's been carrying it since like 2012? And I really like the design. 
Can anyone else help?


----------



## Kfoorya2

I was about to buy the golden/ivory fabric bag and wanted to get more info about it? Does anyone know from which runway was it? 

Thank you!


----------



## stylecloseup

haroobommi said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I dont think it is fake.
> The girl is Park Bom and she is a celebrity in South Korea. She has many Chanel bags, jewelry and rare chanel shoes. The girl group she is in is extremely wealthy so I don't think she would buy a fake bag.
> She's been carrying it since like 2012? And I really like the design.
> Can anyone else help?



Seems like I was a little too fast - I found a pic of her where I could see the top detail more clearly (http://ygladies.com/access/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/dara-bom.jpg).
A similar bag the Chanel trendy CC flap bag was part of Chanel's pre-spring 2014 collection - here you can find a pic (http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/02/18/chanel-trendy-cc-bag-reference-guide/#):D
(For more inspirations and informations on current Chanel collections please visit my blog http://www.stylecloseup.net)


----------



## fuzzysparkles

Hope this is ok...but I'm borrowing a pic that another TPF'er posted on the "Finds" thread and I was wondering what it's called.  I wanted to get the dimensions of it as it looks like it would be a good tote for my laptop. 

Looks like a GST with a flap.  TIA!  Cheers!


----------



## LVLux

Would appreciate any help w/details of my Big Boy- I forgot to ask and can't tell if this is the new Lamb or Calf and wonder if the serial # is of any help in confirming??? TIA
Chanel 19580150 serial # style bag large BBoy


----------



## Tassel Hassel

Hello everyone.

Can anyone tell me what collection these gorgeous Chanel shoes are from?  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301237785195?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## calflu

You can't tell from serial # but you can tell from style code #. 

Check the bottom of the reference thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=485001




LVLux said:


> Would appreciate any help w/details of my Big Boy- I forgot to ask and can't tell if this is the new Lamb or Calf and wonder if the serial # is of any help in confirming??? TIA
> 
> Chanel 19580150 serial # style bag large BBoy


----------



## LVLux

calflu said:


> You can't tell from serial # but you can tell from style code #.
> 
> Check the bottom of the reference thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=485001


Thank you- do you know where the style code is located? On the tag? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## lallybelle

LVLux said:


> Thank you- do you know where the style code is located? On the tag? Thanks again for your help!





The Style code is the number after the season 14S for example. It should start with an A. Or just post a pic of tag and I'll try & help.


----------



## LVLux

lallybelle said:


> The Style code is the number after the season 14S for example. It should start with an A. Or just post a pic of tag and I'll try & help.


Ok will check the tag when I get back in 10 days or so. Thanks again


----------



## mochi0172

Can anyone please help me ID this bag?  Thank you 

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp?sb=h&f=5_7_6_4_2620054.JPG&maxSize=600


----------



## haroobommi

Here are some better pics. PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Tassel Hassel

This Chanel vintage bag is over 20 years old. I would appreciate it if anyone could give me its name/what collection its from/what year etc.

Many thanks!


----------



## kcarmona

iS2Chanel said:


> Hi, pic borrowed from TPF member, just wondering what this bag is and what the code, season and cost is? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2682723




Someone in the authentic Chanel finds thread just posted this bag


----------



## TechedAgate

Looking to figure out what this bag is and how much it's worth! It was my grandma's for a while and I don;t know if it's real or not. I think it's real cause she wasn't cheap and it feels like a lot nicer than my other ones but I can't find a tag or anything on it!


----------



## leashiepoo

haroobommi said:


> Here are some better pics. PLEASE HELP ME!


I think it was called the "CC Tag".  12A1.


----------



## msfumbalaya

Hi all,

Do you ladies know which bag this is?  TIA!


----------



## haroobommi

Here are some better pics. PLEASE HELP ME!
I looked at what you said it might be, but i couldnt find anything online or any diff. photos.


----------



## haroobommi




----------



## MeiYii

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/come-share-your-june-purchases-870001-13.html
I posted some photos in June purchases link.  This bag is a mixture of Chanel 3, boy,  flap & cc trendy.  I hv no idea of the name of this bag.


----------



## claraclara

if someone can help me with the name of this bag another TPfer posted and also the price?

Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/1st-reveal-on-tpf-869068.html


----------



## Tassel Hassel

Can anyone identify these Chanel shoes?

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171388739075?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## leashiepoo

claraclara said:


> if someone can help me with the name of this bag another TPfer posted and also the price?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/1st-reveal-on-tpf-869068.html


CC Duo.  Paris-Dallas.  There's 2 sizes of that bag and I can't tell by the photo which one it is.  Will be a little over $3000USD.


----------



## leashiepoo

leashiepoo said:


> CC Duo.  Paris-Dallas.  There's 2 sizes of that bag and I can't tell by the photo which one it is.  Will be a little over $3000USD.


My bad.  Correction.  It's called the Duo Color.


----------



## cocofara

Hello all,
Can you please help me identify this chanel fur flap.
It was a find from an OPSHOP!! its an 18 series so guessing late 2013. I cant seem to find anything like it on the net and wondered what the correct style name would be for the bag. I am over the moon with this find!!

Thanks heaps

http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/cocofara/slideshow/Chanel fur flap


----------



## colef

Could someone identify what style of bag this Chanel is? thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce49f2f67


----------



## leashiepoo

msfumbalaya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you ladies know which bag this is?  TIA!


Chic Quilt.  They did it for 12P1 and 13P1.  But I think this is from 2013.  The light beige color.


----------



## leashiepoo

cocofara said:


> Hello all,
> Can you please help me identify this chanel fur flap.
> It was a find from an OPSHOP!! its an 18 series so guessing late 2013. I cant seem to find anything like it on the net and wondered what the correct style name would be for the bag. I am over the moon with this find!!
> 
> Thanks heaps
> 
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/cocofara/slideshow/Chanel fur flap


It's called the Funny Fur from Prefall 2013.  Raccoon fur and goatskin


----------



## leashiepoo

MeiYii said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/come-share-your-june-purchases-870001-13.html
> I posted some photos in June purchases link.  This bag is a mixture of Chanel 3, boy,  flap & cc trendy.  I hv no idea of the name of this bag.


"Chanel Tag" style A67314. 12A1


----------



## TechedAgate

Looking to figure out what this bag is and how much it's worth! It was my grandma's for a while and I don't know if it's real or not. I think it's real cause she wasn't cheap and it feels like a lot nicer than my other ones! The tag starts with 14049 nd it says SOHO 2010 on the Chanel metal logo inside!


----------



## cocofara

leashiepoo said:


> It's called the Funny Fur from Prefall 2013.  Raccoon fur and goatskin



Thank you very much!


----------



## leashiepoo

TechedAgate said:


> Looking to figure out what this bag is and how much it's worth! It was my grandma's for a while and I don't know if it's real or not. I think it's real cause she wasn't cheap and it feels like a lot nicer than my other ones! The tag starts with 14049 nd it says SOHO 2010 on the Chanel metal logo inside!


can you post a photo of the white tag that has the serial numbers on it from the inside of the bag?


----------



## happychappy

Can someone tell me wat this chanel bag is? It is the size of a mini mini rectangle. I bought one in a vintage store in italy and just wanted to know more about it


----------



## curlykid2

Wondering if anyone an help me identify this purse? Numbers 0899907 on a sticker inside zippered pocket.


----------



## Kira6337

Hi wondering if any one ever saw the inside of a chanel grand shopper like this. I just bought it and the seller said it's a older model from 2006


----------



## TechedAgate

Leashiepoo , the numbers inside read 14049434


----------



## haroobommi

Hello!
I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this here but I am seriously DYING to know what bag this is. I've asked in the identify thread multiple times and looked through the thread but I cannot find this bag anywhere! I looked through every single CHANEL page on Spotted Fashion, Purse Blog, and Brag My Bag but I have failed to find what year or model this bag is! 

It seems to have two sections as seen from the side view, it resembles a typical flap bag but has a flat top with CHANEL written at the top. These photos were taken late 2012. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me find out what this bag is.. While looking through all the other sites I've found bags people have posted in the "help me identify" thread but no matter how hard I look I can't seem to find this one..


----------



## haroobommi

She is extremely wealthy and has many other Chanel bags so I highly doubt that the bag is fake. Here are some additional photos.

yenntv.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/252121.png
media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/47/2b/19/472b19b7aa97c3ef7d35caa45a3f939d.jpg
ygladies.com/access/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/BOM-1.jpg
sweetbompark.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/b.jpg

I'm not sure why the photos arent coming out!


----------



## TechedAgate

Looking to figure out what this bag is and how much it's worth! It was my grandma's for a while and I don't know if it's real or not. I think it's real cause she wasn't cheap and it feels like a lot nicer than my other ones! The tag starts with 14049 nd it says SOHO 2010 on the Chanel metal logo inside!


----------



## MeiYii

Hi Haroobommi,  i hv replied earlier do search for entry # 8651


----------



## haroobommi

Could you help me find the post inside the june thread?


----------



## haroobommi

Any info about this bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I would really like to know what season its from and how much it was. Also if i can buy it anywhere or if someone can post pics of it if you have it! Im in love with this bag and i really want to know if i can get it anywhere! Please help! I cant even get a decent picture of it online. This was the only one i could find


----------



## MeiYii

haroobommi said:


> Could you help me find the post inside the june thread?




There a link on my post, just click on that.


----------



## leashiepoo

haroobommi said:


> Hello!
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this here but I am seriously DYING to know what bag this is. I've asked in the identify thread multiple times and looked through the thread but I cannot find this bag anywhere! I looked through every single CHANEL page on Spotted Fashion, Purse Blog, and Brag My Bag but I have failed to find what year or model this bag is!
> 
> It seems to have two sections as seen from the side view, it resembles a typical flap bag but has a flat top with CHANEL written at the top. These photos were taken late 2012.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me find out what this bag is.. While looking through all the other sites I've found bags people have posted in the "help me identify" thread but no matter how hard I look I can't seem to find this one..


"Chanel Tag" style A67314. 12A1


----------



## leashiepoo

TechedAgate said:


> Leashiepoo , the numbers inside read 14049434


The style number is A49670.  From 10A2.  But unfortunately I don't have much more info than that.


----------



## MeiYii




----------



## MeiYii

MeiYii said:


> View attachment 2692143
> View attachment 2692144
> View attachment 2692147
> View attachment 2692156




I purchased it in Singapore at S$4570. Not sure if they still carry it as I was told this is repeat stock, I got it the very first day when the stocks arrived in store.


----------



## haroobommi

Thank you SO MUCH for the photos! I really really appreciate it. I want to get my hands on this bag so badly.. Im so jealous! Thank you so much! Oh and one more question-- when did you buy it?


----------



## MeiYii

haroobommi said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for the photos! I really really appreciate it. I want to get my hands on this bag so badly.. Im so jealous! Thank you so much! Oh and one more question-- when did you buy it?




U r welcome. Early last month.


----------



## haroobommi

Oh so its recent! Hopefully I can find it too! Thank you so so so much.


----------



## conniedevil

I found this bag online but can't find the code, can anyone help?



tw.buy.yahoo.com/res/gdsale/st_pic/3732/st-3732680-3.jpg?u=20120817121742


----------



## Tassel Hassel

Any idea when this four-leaf clover design was out? Many thanks in advance! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301244506543?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## haroobommi

Wondering what year it is from and how much it is! Thanks!!


----------



## haroobommi

Nevermind found out that it is the ultimate soft!


----------



## teenagebaby

Does anybody know the style name or season of this bag?  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## haroobommi

teenagebaby said:


> Does anybody know the style name or season of this bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Golden class bag from 2014 cryiae collection. Looks like medium size which is $3400


----------



## haroobommi

Cruise*


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

Can anyone tell me if this Blue Chevron Boy Bag was released? I've only seen other photos of it on nasty 'replica' websites & want to know if there is indeed the real deal floating around?

Thanks in advance


----------



## haroobommi

ImogenFoxyLocks said:


> Can anyone tell me if this Blue Chevron Boy Bag was released? I've only seen other photos of it on nasty 'replica' websites & want to know if there is indeed the real deal floating around?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




 Style code A90191


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

haroobommi said:


> Style code A90191



Thank you - was this colour released in the Chevron style though?


----------



## vlsh

So far no


----------



## SavannahPartipi

Ok ladies I am new here but I have a Chanel I purchased at a major department store around I am thinking 2004-2005.  Any help is appreciated on it's value and info about it.  I searched e-bay and no luck.


----------



## SavannahPartipi

SavannahPartipi said:


> Ok ladies I am new here but I have a Chanel I purchased at a major department store around I am thinking 2004-2005.  Any help is appreciated on it's value and info about it.  I searched e-bay and no luck.




I could not upload yet as they are too big in size will try and upload the pictures in a bit after I resize.


----------



## Chaneltaskelove

Can someone authenticate this chanel bag?

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/c...39179447?forum=140&search=&road=view_userinfo


----------



## SavannahPartipi

SavannahPartipi said:


> I could not upload yet as they are too big in size will try and upload the pictures in a bit after I resize.




Ok resized pics...for some reason I can only upload one and I resized.  Ughh. hopefully  it is the one of the full purse image.  It has a magnetic snap that says Chanel on it as well as the tag inside that says "Chanel". And under it it says "Made in Italy". Hopefully the pic will upload this time!


----------



## SavannahPartipi

Ok trying again


----------



## SavannahPartipi

Ok here is another


----------



## happychappy

Hi guys just wanting to know wat this chanel bag is and wat year it was made. Thank u in advance xo


----------



## teenagebaby

haroobommi said:


> Golden class bag from 2014 cryiae collection. Looks like medium size which is $3400


thank you!  
Do you know if its still available? its so hard to come across pre-loved


----------



## haroobommi

teenagebaby said:


> thank you!
> Do you know if its still available? its so hard to come across pre-loved





Im not sure. Ive seen patent ones in stores but not recently!


----------



## LeslieElizabeth

This is a Very Very old bag.


----------



## tchan2022

Hello,

Has anyone ever encountered the enclosed camellia? Any information about it would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## lbjdlaw

Does anyone know which collection this is from? Name n season?  I'm baffled cuz I've been out of the loop for a few years


----------



## lbjdlaw

Does anyone know which collection this is from? Name n season?  I'm clueless 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
on this too cuz I've been out of the loop for a few years


----------



## guest1987

Can anyone help me identify this? no clue what type it is.


----------



## calflu

They are from 13 spring

This flap is on sale at NM and Saks

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/spring-2013-collection-774545-2.html



lbjdlaw said:


> Does anyone know which collection this is from? Name n season?  I'm clueless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this too cuz I've been out of the loop for a few years


----------



## calflu

See here

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/spring-2013-collection-774545-2.html



tchan2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered the enclosed camellia? Any information about it would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## tchan2022

Ah you are amazing!  Thank you so much. 



calflu said:


> See here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/spring-2013-collection-774545-2.html


----------



## berri

Does anyone know what year or season or the name of this bag? It should be about 10 years old


----------



## lsebagaddict

Hey, guys!
I saw a bag on the streets of NY the other day and for the life of me I couldn't find a picture anywhere. 

It's a large BOY, baby pink, I believe Lambskin... I asked at a boutique and the SA said it was probable spring collection, but they didn't have anything. 

Does anyone have one that they would mind sharing a picture? 

TIA!


----------



## calflu

There were 14S pink as well as 14A pink from this year's fall. Go to authentic find thread and you can find it. 



lsebagaddict said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> I saw a bag on the streets of NY the other day and for the life of me I couldn't find a picture anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a large BOY, baby pink, I believe Lambskin... I asked at a boutique and the SA said it was probable spring collection, but they didn't have anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have one that they would mind sharing a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


----------



## RNLuvLV

Can anyone please tell me the name of this bag and price? I'm trying to also locate mod pics so I may have an idea of its size. Thank you kindly


----------



## Miri81

Can u help me???? 

Hey chanel lovers....  i am from Germany (sorry for my english... ) i saw this beautiful bag in a luxury Second hand shop. It. is similar to a wallet in a chain. The seller Said it has More than 10 years. Its dank brown suede. Do You know this Model???? 

I would be very very happy fix you Could help me ))


----------



## Miri81

Front


----------



## Miri81

.... thx )))


----------



## Miri81

One Last......


----------



## Miri81

It is 7,5 x 4,7 x 2.
The chain has 40 inch.
There is no id Card and no Hologramm Insider ((


----------



## Miri81

Miri81 said:


> It is 7,5 x 4,7 x 2.
> The chain has 40 inch.
> There is no id Card and no Hologramm Inside ((


 I Hope it is no Fake!! The seller guaranteed me it is an authentic bag...


----------



## Lov3bekah

Hi, I need help identifying the style name of this Chanel.
Thanks!


----------



## ginger011523

Ladies Help! Does anyone know from which collection is this model? I googled using chanel multicolor and I found one posted in pinterest. Their printed logos are in different place? Can't seem to find anymore photos to compare. 

Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## luckybi

Hi can someone help identify this bag? I saw it on youtube and she said it was from the 2014 cruise collection but i can't find anything on it. The youtuber is no longer active so I can't ask her. Thanks so much guys


----------



## Yaritza9

Can anyone tell me what bag is this?? thank you!!!


----------



## happychappy

Can anyone please help identify this chanel bag please. Muchly appreciated


----------



## mzuppit

I recently purchased this bag and wondering what it's called. It's a caviar shoulder bag and a 4 - series.


----------



## Chaneltaskelove

Please authenticate this Chanel. Bought it as a authentic bag but I want to make sure. There is no serial number. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tassel Hassel

Can anyone identify these vintage Chanel shoes?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171395876835?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## cookieemonster

Hi everyone,
So I got offered this beautiful vintage crossbody bag for a really good price, and I was wondering if anyone could identify it! 
I believe this bag was on the market around 1994 (?), but what confuses me is that the authenticity card does not have a hologram sticker on it like they do nowadays.
This bag is in perfect condition. Does it look authentic to you? and what do you guys think this bag is worth?
Thank you in advance


----------



## belavi

calflu said:


> Looks like a boy.
> 
> Pandamom posted the same bag in purple in 2014 sales thread. You might want to PM her



Thanks. I will.


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

Anyone know any details on this one?


----------



## Nanobug

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could help identify these Chanel sunglasses? Thank you very much!

Model # 02467 26


----------



## calflu

There are pics posted for the back a while back. 

From summer runway collection I believe. Saw it at NM Palo Alto for display for a while. 

If you do a search for 14S runway, this bag should come up



ImogenFoxyLocks said:


> Anyone know any details on this one?


----------



## DemureCouture

Something along bag in a bag from spring or cruise 14 I believe


----------



## loveandrespect

Hi 
Does anyone know the model of this Chanel bag? From the serial number 8951872 I thank it is made between 2003-2004. Is that so and what model is this? I would be greatful for any information you might have. 
Thanks

Here are pictures of all sides of this bag plus interiors. 

https://flic.kr/p/oxrxNH
https://flic.kr/p/ofXCqn
https://flic.kr/p/oxaA4c
https://flic.kr/p/ofWFuU
https://flic.kr/p/oxazSa
https://flic.kr/p/oxpMzb
https://flic.kr/p/ofWUek
https://flic.kr/p/ofWEL9
https://flic.kr/p/ofWEtL
https://flic.kr/p/ozcfo6
https://flic.kr/p/oxayDi
https://flic.kr/p/ofWE1w
https://flic.kr/p/oxpL7S
https://flic.kr/p/ofXApP
https://flic.kr/p/ofWSNV

Regards
Jennifer


----------



## dhawit11

Hello! Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? I would love to know any details! Thank you in advance





Dominique H.


----------



## dhawit11

happychappy said:


> Can anyone please help identify this chanel bag please. Muchly appreciated




Hello Happy Chappy! 

According to a seller on ebay that has this bag for sale, this is a Chanel Chain Around/Dark Grey Metallic 4 Hole mini classic flap bag with gun metal embedded chain. 

This person is selling it for $3000 plus shipping. 

You can find the listing here: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281386179079 

Hope this helps! 






Dominique H.


----------



## happychappy

dhawit11 said:


> Hello Happy Chappy!
> 
> According to a seller on ebay that has this bag for sale, this is a Chanel Chain Around/Dark Grey Metallic 4 Hole mini classic flap bag with gun metal embedded chain.
> 
> This person is selling it for $3000 plus shipping.
> 
> You can find the listing here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281386179079
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 2704640
> View attachment 2704641
> 
> 
> 
> Dominique H.



That's awesome thank u! I bought it in a vintage store in italy for 1000


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

Hey! Any info on this please?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ImogenFoxyLocks said:


> Hey! Any info on this please?


 it may be the chanel 3 bag


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

CaribeanQueen said:


> it may be the chanel 3 bag



Thank you! It does look like one but I haven't seen them in Le Boy


----------



## anastasiya63

Please authenticate this Chanel 
ID  13112320 
2,55 medium size, beige

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1407186375_d88bb5429cb7b221669f67a44a434330

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1407167021_3199cfc98ba57241dea5cd0b53291838

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....5_10204368277157928_6081702193488971073_n.jpg


many thx


----------



## hedgwin99

anastasiya63 said:


> Please authenticate this Chanel
> 
> ID  13112320
> 
> 2,55 medium size, beige
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1407186375_d88bb5429cb7b221669f67a44a434330
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1407167021_3199cfc98ba57241dea5cd0b53291838
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....5_10204368277157928_6081702193488971073_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thx




U post in the wrong thread
Also no authenticator will offer any judgement on its authenticity on two photos. You should follow the rules in the authentic threads


----------



## loveandrespect

Hi  Does anyone have any info on the model of this bag please? 
I would be so happy for your help.
/Jennifer


----------



## loveandrespect

loveandrespect said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know the model of this Chanel bag? From the serial number 8951872 I thank it is made between 2003-2004. Is that so and what model is this? I would be greatful for any information you might have.
> Thanks
> 
> Here are pictures of all sides of this bag plus interiors.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/oxrxNH
> https://flic.kr/p/ofXCqn
> https://flic.kr/p/oxaA4c
> https://flic.kr/p/ofWFuU
> https://flic.kr/p/oxazSa
> https://flic.kr/p/oxpMzb
> https://flic.kr/p/ofWUek
> https://flic.kr/p/ofWEL9
> https://flic.kr/p/ofWEtL
> https://flic.kr/p/ozcfo6
> https://flic.kr/p/oxayDi
> https://flic.kr/p/ofWE1w
> https://flic.kr/p/oxpL7S
> https://flic.kr/p/ofXApP
> https://flic.kr/p/ofWSNV
> 
> Regards
> Jennifer


Hi I'm pushing for this again  
Does anyone have any info on the model of this bag please? 
I would be so happy for your help.
/Jennifer


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ImogenFoxyLocks said:


> Thank you! It does look like one but I haven't seen them in Le Boy



Hi, I saw the bag in the NM today.  The SA says it's called the Chanel 3 and the City. It is lambskin with rhw it comes is a small (your photo) and a large.  The price on the small was 3700USD


----------



## Domo

Does anyone know the name, style code and if this is a seasonal piece ? 




Thank u


----------



## luv_3

Does anyone know the reference code of this bag ( is it woc?). I saw someone posting the picture of it and fell in love immediately. I want it so bad, but didn't find any info. online. Need Help! Thanks a lot!


----------



## kim.megan

Chanel chain me bag


----------



## kim.megan

Lov3bekah said:


> Hi, I need help identifying the style name of this Chanel.
> Thanks!


Its a chanel chain me bag


----------



## loveandrespect

I had this authenticated by authentication4u.com and the model is the Chanel Mademoiselle Lock Small Evening Bag with Silver Hardware. This is from 2004 Collection.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Does anyone know what leather this is, please? Reference Y25062....


----------



## ebayBAGS

Ladies - I need your help identifying this oversized clutch. It was posted on Sartorialist and it's amazing! Is it still in stores? What season?

http://images.thesartorialist.com/thumbnails/2014/08/81914TurC5363Web.jpg


----------



## michelle_kuah82

http://vipstation.com.hk/product/A94077CBLKSS
Can anyone help me check it is authentic? My friend help me bought in Europe. I wouldn't see in the chanel website also..


----------



## janisbb

hi 
would anyone can tell what bag is this>>this style is long time ago right? year collection? price>? thanks


----------



## climk

Just bought this Reissue 227 from Chanel in Berlin in June . Does anyone know which fall it belongs to ? Thanks


----------



## climk

janisbb said:


> hi
> would anyone can tell what bag is this>>this style is long time ago right? year collection? price>? thanks


It is called Cambon Pochette Bowler Bag, i believe the production year is 2004-2005


----------



## forespec

hello everyone
I was wondering if someone could
help me identify the name of these bags
I got a few years back
thank you


----------



## lisawhit

It's the beige bag with the CC's, the top folded over.  I think I am in love with this and I would love to see other photos and specs.  Thankyou


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Its the chain around hobo....I have it in black. 
I hope they will re-release this one again, I would love the beige one!


----------



## *schmoo*

I think it's called the Chain Around Hobo Bag

Ed: someone beat me to it.


----------



## lisawhit

Thank you so much NYCGIRLY and schmoo


----------



## Karmic

Hi everyone, 

Could someone please help me figure out which Chanel this is? I have never seen the smaller pattern on the flap and a different pattern on the body but I love the color. Does anyone know what it's called?

TIA!


----------



## Kalos

Karmic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please help me figure out which Chanel this is? I have never seen the smaller pattern on the flap and a different pattern on the body but I love the color. Does anyone know what it's called?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




It's the 'in the business' flap.


----------



## mystique_nyc

hi everyone - i stumbled upon this picture online and now i'm in love. anyone know which bag this is? thanks so much!
polkadotc.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Chanel-Burgundy-Flap-Bag.jpg


----------



## Karmic

Kalos said:


> It's the 'in the business' flap.


Awesome! Thank you &#128568;


----------



## 69Margaux

Anyone recognize this style? I'm taking her for repair on chain leather.


----------



## Jazz77

My gf bought this lambskin bag earlier this year and wishes to sell it, however we cannot locate this style anywhere online.  Card says 19129044 and nada comes up on Google.  Anyone have any info?  tia


----------



## karol_m

Hi, anyone knows what's the name of this type of bag? thank you!
http://71.img.avito.st/640x480/982115671.jpg


----------



## RedPeony

O


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Hello again lovely ladies 

Any info on this flap would be much appreciated! Circa 2009/2010... no turnlock, I believe iridescent leather.







Please and thank you!


----------



## Kalos

karol_m said:


> Hi, anyone knows what's the name of this type of bag? thank you!
> 
> http://71.img.avito.st/640x480/982115671.jpg




I think this is a version of the mademoiselle or 'just mademoiselle' (jm) bag.

http://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-mademoiselle-bag-collection-2011/


----------



## karol_m

Hi everyone!! What's the name of this model? Any ideas?


----------



## karol_m

Kalos said:


> I think this is a version of the mademoiselle or 'just mademoiselle' (jm) bag.
> 
> http://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-mademoiselle-bag-collection-2011/


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kalos

karol_m said:


> Thanks a lot!







Karmic said:


> Awesome! Thank you &#128568;




You're welcome


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Hi girls ! Could you please tell me the

the name of this model?  

Thank you


----------



## allureviola

Might anyone know the name of these scarves I recently acquired? I tried searching to no avail!


----------



## allureviola

The second scarf i would love to have help with for identifying the name!


----------



## AhCapp

I saw this photo from a blog. The blogger mentioned that she just saw this in Chanel in taiwan. 

Can I check if this is one of Chanel's seasonal release? If so, what is the name of this bag? 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Valentine2014

AhCapp said:


> I saw this photo from a blog. The blogger mentioned that she just saw this in Chanel in taiwan.
> 
> Can I check if this is one of Chanel's seasonal release? If so, what is the name of this bag?
> 
> Thank you ladies!



It is called the French Riviera. It is available now. It's with silver hardware.


----------



## pikablackiebaby

Hi. I just purchased this double bag. Any info on the model would be greatly appreciated.  TIA


----------



## pikablackiebaby

Another photo of the double bag.


----------



## baibaibai

Hello! Could someone please provide some insight as to what is the proper name of this cosmetic case, the cost, and if it comes in caviar? I've seen similar ones in the SLG section and very interested in if this item is still available. Any information is greatly appreciated! (Pictures are not mine and from google) TIA!


----------



## foreverclassy

baibaibai said:


> Hello! Could someone please provide some insight as to what is the proper name of this cosmetic case, the cost, and if it comes in caviar? I've seen similar ones in the SLG section and very interested in if this item is still available. Any information is greatly appreciated! (Pictures are not mine and from google) TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717917


Hi, I did a lot of research on this cosmetic case before I purchased it because I also wanted it in caviar. I was told by several stores they do not have it in caviar. Whether it was done in caviar in the past, IDK, but I could not find it anywhere and I looked all over!
My receipt reads as BEAUTY CC O-CASE: Blk/Bur
price $975
I happen to be returning mine to Nordstroms. It's adorable and I think it's a great piece for the price but I want to use it as a clutch and it's just not big enough. If you are interested in mine, please PM me and I'll give you my Nordies SA info.


----------



## baibaibai

foreverclassy said:


> Hi, I did a lot of research on this cosmetic case before I purchased it because I also wanted it in caviar. I was told by several stores they do not have it in caviar. Whether it was done in caviar in the past, IDK, but I could not find it anywhere and I looked all over!
> My receipt reads as BEAUTY CC O-CASE: Blk/Bur
> price $975
> I happen to be returning mine to Nordstroms. It's adorable and I think it's a great piece for the price but I want to use it as a clutch and it's just not big enough. If you are interested in mine, please PM me and I'll give you my Nordies SA info.




Thank you for the response and offer, but that's what I wanted to use it for the same purpose. I'm going to see if I can track one down when I head to Vegas next week and see one in person (if they have any).


----------



## highstreetretai

Hi 

Does anyone know what Chanel this is 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Geniune-C...42?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ed571b95a

it says sac diver on the box


----------



## karol_m

Does anybody know what's the name of this model?!


----------



## blumster

Hello everyone!  Is there an expert who can help me identify this bag and how much it retailed or currently retails for new in the U.S. I found it a local consignment store but I'd like to know more about it and if it seems like a good value ($2600.00 preowned) before I take the plunge.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## blumster

Sorry- here's the bag!!


----------



## Kalos

blumster said:


> Hello everyone!  Is there an expert who can help me identify this bag and how much it retailed or currently retails for new in the U.S. I found it a local consignment store but I'd like to know more about it and if it seems like a good value ($2600.00 preowned) before I take the plunge.  Thanks so much in advance!




No idea about prices etc, but I think this is a bubble quilt hobo bag.


----------



## Huong20112011

Can some one identify this bag for me: authentic or not?
Site: eBay
item:CHANEL Authentic CC CAVIAR Leather Tote Shoulder Hand BAG Purse Black

Seller:japan.hide
Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251590811624


----------



## Kalos

Huong20112011 said:


> Can some one identify this bag for me: authentic or not?
> 
> Site: eBay
> 
> item:CHANEL Authentic CC CAVIAR Leather Tote Shoulder Hand BAG Purse Black
> 
> 
> 
> Seller:japan.hide
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251590811624




It's the medallion tote, for authentication post a request in the authentication thread, the ladies there will be able to help u.


----------



## Sugar Cane

Must be older style but not sure of name and what year released? looks to be some type of paisley print! anyone know? 

TIA


----------



## nastasja

Sugar Cane said:


> Must be older style but not sure of name and what year released? looks to be some type of paisley print! anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Bandana bag from this year's Paris Dallas collection.


----------



## AhCapp

Valentine2014 said:


> It is called the French Riviera. It is available now. It's with silver hardware.



Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Sugar Cane

killerlife said:


> Bandana bag from this year's Paris Dallas collection.



Ooh!! thanks so much .. haven't seen it in store


----------



## krngirl

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...bskin-leather-3-accordion-small-flap-bag.html

what do you guys think of this bag?


----------



## taravuitton

Hi everyone,

I don't have a clue about Chanel but I saw a very very small flap bag in the window last week and can't stop thinking about it.
It was very tiny, could probably only fit an iphone and a lipstick
It's shape was rectangular
It had the quilted pattern, the colour was a sort of mat silver with i think some gold sparkles in it
I'm pretty sure it had a cc slot
It had a bigger CC logo attached to the handles
I guess it's part of the seasonal winter collection?

Does anyone know how this bag is called and what the price is? The shop is too far of for me to go back.
many thanks in advance


----------



## Romanova

I saw this bag in the Chanel store in Milan last week, what is the name and details of it? I asked one of the SA's about it while doing my purchase for another bag, but didn't really get the name, just the price. I believe it was in two colors, beige (picture 1) and light pink (picture 2).


----------



## MASEML

It sounds like the extra mini...it is £1405 in the UK. Probably around $2500 in the USA?

Actually just re-read your description with the cc on the handles,  I think I'm wrong...


----------



## taravuitton

MASEML said:


> It sounds like the extra mini...it is £1405 in the UK. Probably around $2500 in the USA?
> 
> Actually just re-read your description with the cc on the handles,  I think I'm wrong...




Hmm maybe I'll need to call them. Thanks for your help


----------



## sohsoh

Can someone tell me what's the name of this bag? I can't seem to find it anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## requiescat

Could anyone help me identify this bag? I got it as a gift from my grandmother. The serial number is 4xxxxxx which indicates that it's from 1996/1997. 

I thought it was this bag (in a smaller size) but there's a chain and not a handle. 

Dimensions: around 9.5 x 8.5 x 3 and the chain is a crossbody length. 

Link to images

Thanks!


----------



## Milky caramel

kimchikisses said:


> Help! Could someone tell me from what season this bag is? Or the name of it, if someone knows.



Pretty please


----------



## Milky caramel

myfuturelove said:


> WHATS IT CALLED & WHERE TO BUY!?


It's the chanel golden classic flap bag


----------



## Milky caramel

Can anybody tell mi where I can find the golden classic flap bag from cruise 2014 collection TIA


----------



## tutushopper

Milky caramel said:


> Can anybody tell mi where I can find the golden classic flap bag from cruise 2014 collection TIA



There are golden class bags in the latest collection available in Chanel stores, NM, and Saks right now.  As to the one from cruise last year, try calling boutiques, NM, Saks, etc. and ask them to check their systems.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID this and price if possible 
Thanks


----------



## ivydivy123

Can anyone help me identify this bag? And even BETTER would be if anyone has seen it for sale on a second hand site or store. I would do practically anything to locate this bag


----------



## MajinBu

Please help me identify this Chanel, i bought this is Singapore but i don't know what is it called. Please help!! Thank you so so much!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Can any of you ladies please help me identify this bag. I found it on a blog. Thank you so much ladies


----------



## Selinaqoo

Hi Everyone, 

Can you please help to identity whether this bag is authentic, please click below link for picture. 

Many thanks

http://www.gumtree.com.au/m-my-ad.html?adId=1054992996


----------



## puravida826

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## ninefivesix

Hi!  Can anyone help me with the name of this Chanel bag, it's color, and collection year?  Your input would greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## honiedew

Hi all!

Could someone who is a genius here please help me ID this Chanel wallet? This is at least 12-15 years old but has never been used and was given to me by my mom. Thank you!


----------



## luxy123

Can anyone help me identify this bag I just picked up at the store today? The leather is shimmery, and the SA told me it's calfskin ...I just try to find more info online but didn't have any luck.


----------



## Kalos

luxy123 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag I just picked up at the store today? The leather is shimmery, and the SA told me it's calfskin ...I just try to find more info online but didn't have any luck.




It's difficult to tell from the photo, but the style looks like a camera bag.


----------



## scbear00

I'm not sure if this thread is for all Chanel items or not...couldn't find one that is shoe or accessory specific!

I am trying to find out what style these Chanel tweed flats are.  They have a strap that wraps around underneath near the heel.

Any help or redirection would be appreciated : )


----------



## Sinc823

Can anyone help me identify this one??
This is bought from Singapore chanel store
It only comes in this very small size and are not available everywhere.
It has 4 grommets and the registration card is 8 digit starting with 18.
Any help is appreciated because I have not seen this one before!


----------



## Tassel Hassel

Anyone know when these Chanel shoes were released?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171430568298?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## missTeresaDee

puravida826 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?



I think this is called a daily zippy?


----------



## Vivasm

I just got this can anyone give me an idea of what it's called? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Vivasm

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> 
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!




Hi, I just received this vintage beauty but know absolutely nothing about it. Any ideas of what it's called? When it was made etc? It's either lamb or calfskin, white with the camellia flower on the front. It's like a small bag for a night out. Thanks. I'm stumped!!


----------



## viciel

I know I've seen this before, but can't figure out what it's called officially.  Can one of your ladies help me out?  THANK YOU!


----------



## tutushopper

chriseve said:


> I know I've seen this before, but can't figure out what it's called officially.  Can one of your ladies help me out?  THANK YOU!



Don't quote me on this, as my brain is friend from no sleep and packing, but I think it's the Trianon.


----------



## Vivasm

Bump. Help please!!


Vivasm said:


> Hi, I just received this vintage beauty but know absolutely nothing about it. Any ideas of what it's called? When it was made etc? It's either lamb or calfskin, white with the camellia flower on the front. It's like a small bag for a night out. Thanks. I'm stumped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735126
> View attachment 2735127
> View attachment 2735128
> View attachment 2735129
> View attachment 2735130


----------



## Enigma78

Bump,- anyone please?



Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this and price if possible
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724770
> View attachment 2724771


----------



## viciel

tutushopper said:


> Don't quote me on this, as my brain is friend from no sleep and packing, but I think it's the Trianon.



Thank you!


----------



## sarahbeeteres

I'm new to PurseForum & this will be my first post! 

I recently received a beautiful vintage Chanel as a gift and would love to know more about the bag. The woman who gave it to me didn't know much about it-- it belonged to her mother before her. Does anyone know what model/year/anything about the value? 

It appears to be a dark green, and I've poked around here a bit and think it might be lambskin? Beyond that the pictures tell the story. 

Oh and dimensions: the body of the purse is about 11"x8" and the chain is maybe 30". Thanks in advance!! 

https://imageshack.com/i/kpCdx4U9j
https://imageshack.com/i/p8KBBa0Ij
https://imageshack.com/i/ids6Ap9wj


----------



## kkmom

Hi ladies,

Please help ID this Chanel.  Thank you

Ebay listing(ended) #: 131261262773

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## baghagg

try posting in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## kkmom

Thank you, baghagg!


----------



## kkmom

Hi ladies,

Please help ID this Chanel. Thank you!  

Pictures added:

https://imageshack.com/i/p8fPBgfWj
https://imageshack.com/i/ipATGoCmj

Item description: CHANEL CC 10" QUILTED DOUBLE CHAIN SHOULDER BAG LAMB SKIN LEATHER RED ITALY VINTAGE

eBay listing(ended) #: 131261262773

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CH...p2047675.l2557


----------



## melpaulned

apologies if this bag is in the archives i have had a look and googled and can't find it anywhere
can anyone identify this bag for me?
thank you in advance
mel


----------



## melpaulned

plus extra photo


----------



## melpaulned

anyone got any ideas? am I in the right thread? I was going to ask in the regular Chanel forum thread but i can't start a post (assume i have to be a member for a while) so that's why i posted here.  Apologies if it's just for trying to id celeb bags etc
Ta
Mel


----------



## clp moo em

Anyone info on this please


----------



## andersob834

Saw this the other day in a Camellia sub forum. Any idea what it's called and where I can find it? Still in stores or do I need to scour resale sites? There was one on ebay a while back, but is no longer available.


----------



## arviereyes

Hi ladies any of you can help identify this bag? I saw a similar one on chanel website but its lambskin .. this one is caviar.  I just wanna know so I can search it on the internet


----------



## catango

Chanel newbie here, could you please help me identify this purse? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kalifasmith

Can someone please identify this bag for me. I need it. Thank you.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello ladies

Can anyone help identify what this Chanel is please?  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## jtstitzer

This is a recent release, anyone know what it is called and price?


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID this boots 
Thanks


----------



## msy926

I think this is from 2014 prefall , has anyone seen this in the store?


----------



## joan624

Hi! Can anyone please tell me the name/year of this bag? TIA!


----------



## calflu

Be caviar




jtstitzer said:


> This is a recent release, anyone know what it is called and price?


----------



## stefanias

hello all,

i hope you can help me with this bag... i recently bought it and maybe someone knows something about it...
hope it´s ok that i am putting it here -i read that all members should take part in the forum and not only asking questions  i will do so.
i am from munich (germany) so if anybody needs an information from europe feel free to ask. we have all the big brands flagship stores in town.
thx a lot


----------



## Sara.bj

I need to know the name of this bag ?? Is it classic ?? And the price ... Thanks


----------



## Kalos

Sara.bj said:


> I need to know the name of this bag ?? Is it classic ?? And the price ... Thanks




I think it's a 'easy caviar flap bag' I don't think it's a classic, don't know about price. It's been discussed a lot here so you should find more info if you search 'easy caviar flap'.


----------



## cathy_1005111

hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?


----------



## Valentine2014

Sara.bj said:


> I need to know the name of this bag ?? Is it classic ?? And the price ... Thanks



It's an Easy Caviar flap. It's not a classic flap. It's available for Fall Act II.

Medium size is $3100
Jumbo size is $3400

Check out this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=27151552


----------



## JojoCoco

Hi!

I need help to authenticate 2 bags. I'll post them in 2 different replies. 

NO1:
Item Name (if you know it): Chanel 2.55
SERIAL NUMBER: 3777616
Link (if available): http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox 
Seller: Private
Who took the pictures: Seller
History of the bag: Vintage bag in great quality, according to seller. Previously bought at licensed vintage shop in Tokyo, called Yuko.The authenticity tag inside the bag has fallen off, but the bag is sold with the authenticity card.

 finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox
finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51526798&WT.synd_type=finnbox

Thank you in advance


----------



## JojoCoco

NO2:
Item Name (if you know it): Chanel 2.55
SERIAL NUMBER: 3544565
Link (if available): http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/anno...D66AFB?finnkode=51212761&WT.synd_type=finnbox
Seller: Private
Who took the pictures: Seller
History of the bag: Is in excellent shape according to the seller. And was originally bought from a vintage shop in Japan.

Pictures are in the URL.


----------



## sammy deer

Does anybody know what purse this is? I love the color, is it new?


----------



## jankepia1

Help me to find out if this bag is real or not . 
:/ Im not an ecpert , so please ! 

ebay.com/itm/Chanel-14S-Black-Lambskin-Boy-Le-Boy-w-Ruthenium-Hardware-Medium-Bag-Flap-/321521946427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adc338f3b


----------



## Mbagaholic

Hi guys!
Pleaseeee help me

Is this a real chanel clutch as in was it ever produced by chanel??
I saw someone carrying it and I am dying to know if it is because I sure can't seem to find it from any collection!

http://192.186.206.200/images/ioffershoes044/2014051918582115760.jpg


----------



## shopgirl1010

Can anyone tell me the color of this quilted ballet flats?  The third one on the right (green?) Thanks!


----------



## Megviola

Hi, I was looking for a preloved PTT and came across this picture that looks very similar to PTT except the shoulder straps with leather pieces. 
Do any of you girls have info about it? is it an old model PTT or a different bag??
interior and pockets and everything else is the same as PTT...

THanks


----------



## knitsntravels

I saw this bag on sale and was wondering what the model is. 

According to the seller, the bag is 10 yrs old. And the authentication card is lost. I have submitted the url of the seller below.

Thank you!


plvfashion.ch/de/3639/elegante-chanel-tasche.html


----------



## moose*boots

Hi lovelies. Testing your knowledge once again- know what this is called. Was bought in 2013 and serial ref is 17916039. Thanks millions. Em x


----------



## neophyte91

Morning all!

Anyone know the name of this style/which collection and year it came out with?  


Thanks a ton!


----------



## babyxc17

Can someone help me identify this and its code? Thanks


----------



## Miri81

babyxc17 said:


> Can someone help me identify this and its code? Thanks




This is a Chanel Key holder


----------



## mizztnoi

Sara.bj said:


> I need to know the name of this bag ?? Is it classic ?? And the price ... Thanks


easy caviar and the price is 3400


----------



## neophyte91

neophyte91 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Anyone know the name of this style/which collection and year it came out with?
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> View attachment 2754106
> View attachment 2754107




I found it! For anyone else wondering, the style was called "Perfect Day," and it came out in 2008.

Lurking tPF vintage threads pays off!


----------



## ctaoism

I've been searching the reference threads trying to identify this print but I've been unsuccessful. I saw this on eBay and loved it's whimsical print but I didn't like the condition and was wondering if it was produced in other colors. Apologies in advance if it's an obvious fake; I know very little about Chanels.


----------



## abhaight

moose*boots said:


> Hi lovelies. Testing your knowledge once again- know what this is called. Was bought in 2013 and serial ref is 17916039. Thanks millions. Em x



It looks like a Hampton Flap Tote Bag.


----------



## socampo

Hello everyone. Please please help me to identify this bag. Is this authentic? how much it worth now? Thank you so much! http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...e+bags+and+wallet?referralKeywords=chanel+bag


----------



## kcarmona

Hi all! I would love to get some info about this vintage double flap I purchased! I believe it's the vintage version of a M/L, because of the dimensions (9.8 x 6.6"). But I'm not 100% sure. Also, the serial sticker has been rubbed off so if anyone has any idea on the age I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaKvalvik

Does anyone know which Chanel bag this is? I think it's from the early 90's, quilted and with a large chain. I'd really like to get my hands on it. Any tips on where to find it? ...no luck on Ebay so far.


----------



## aileen1933

Does anybody know what Chanel bag this is? Got it last 2009 as a gift. just thinking of sellin it.


----------



## dville

I'm so sorry for the weirdness of this post. I was robbed (broad daylight in a crowded parking lot) and my favorite most beloved bag was stolen. My phone was also stolen and the only picture I have of my bag is the back/side of the bag behind me in a dressing room selfie that I had emailed to a friend. The facts of the bag are that it was a navy caviar with contrasting top stitching. The CCs on the front were contrasting stitch in a white-off white thread.I think I bought it sometime between late 2004 and 2007. I have no idea what bag it was and would love to replace it, if I can find it. In addition to the navy, I know Chanel did a tan/brownish one because I had a hard time deciding at the time between the navy and the tan. http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/dville3/media/Purse_zps70e93bcc.jpg.html 

This wallet is extremely similar to my bag, except it doesn't have the contrasting stitching. http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/chanel-navy-blue-caviar-leather-cc-l-yen-wallet.html

I found it in the brownish-red on ebay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Red-Caviar-Leather-Stitched-Signature-CC-Tote-Handbag-/131281710284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e90ffeccc


----------



## melpaulned

sorry dp


----------



## melpaulned

melpaulned said:


> apologies if this bag is in the archives i have had a look and googled and can't find it anywhere
> can anyone identify this bag for me?
> thank you in advance
> mel



thank you - have googled to no avail


----------



## moose*boots

abhaight said:


> It looks like a Hampton Flap Tote Bag.


amazing as always. thank you so much for your help


----------



## ytro_na_more

Could anyone help me identify this bag please?






I've tried googling it, spent all night. No success.


----------



## calflu

Reissue tote I think? 

You can try reference library but this looks like reissue tote to me




ytro_na_more said:


> Could anyone help me identify this bag please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried googling it, spent all night. No success.


----------



## Jayjayking

Hi can someone please help me!
I just want to no if and how I can authenticate a genuine chanel product?
I have just brought a mens chanel cardigan 
Anyone help? Just tell me what you need to no??
Thankyou


----------



## ytro_na_more

VictoriaKvalvik said:


> Does anyone know which Chanel bag this is? I think it's from the early 90's, quilted and with a large chain. I'd really like to get my hands on it. Any tips on where to find it? ...no luck on Ebay so far.


This looks like Chanel Bandana tote.


----------



## ytro_na_more

calflu said:


> Reissue tote I think?
> 
> You can try reference library but this looks like reissue tote to me


Thank, will try the library.
It's actually not really a tote, more like a mixture of reissue, classic flap, bottom of boy and a huge ziip pocket. I believe it is 2012 one but not sure...


----------



## SHERIBABY

I am new to blog. How do I post pictures and description of chanel bag?


----------



## SHERIBABY

Can anyone provide info on a chanel 2.55 reissue made in wool jersey knit with mademoiselle lock? I have pictures and authentication card. Looks like made in France 2006-2008. It is more of evening bag size. It has double flap and black interior. Bijoux gold chain and locks. It is approx. 10' inches long, 2.5 wide and 6" high. There is a chanel 10 inch jersey classic I have lots of pics but not sure how to upload here.


----------



## limj

Help with this please! It's FW Act 2!


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know what this bag is called and whether its still available in the US?  I tried to search but since I don't know the name I don't have much luck so far  thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave713

Hi, I am a boyfriend in need of help.  My girlfriend has a pair of Chanel earrings (see attachment) that mean a lot to her. She recently lost them and I am trying to find her another pair. However, they are old and I am having trouble. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## chanelbag101

yes someone anyone please assist me into finding out any and all information about this bag i have been searching the web for hours now and nothing comes up. i know the usd price is 10,000 says flap bag 0A293 dark grey...i know nothing more. please someone help me


----------



## south-of-france

Which bag is this, and what was its approx. retail? TIA!


----------



## bebeh17

Hi! What do you call this Chanel? Thanks! Please see pic.


----------



## bebeh17

what is this called? Thanks!


----------



## Chanbal

You may want to use the link below. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## weffendy

limj said:


> Help with this please! It's FW Act 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760864



That looks like the chevron camera bag like shown here on hollyannarae youtube

http://thehollyannaeree.blogspot.com/2014/09/pre-birthday-fall-fashion-haul-new.html?m=1


----------



## weffendy

bebeh17 said:


> View attachment 2765701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this called? Thanks!



it's called chanel soft elegance, saw the burgundy one on Fall 2013 too. check this out

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/first-reveal-2nd-chanel-soft-elegance-in-burgundy-829570.html


----------



## BuyerBB

Please identify this chanel! Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

bebeh17 said:


> Hi! What do you call this Chanel? Thanks! Please see pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765699



Soft elegance.


----------



## nphilli1

Hi everyone, I am loving this vintage green Chanel bag. Can anyone help identify it? Thanks!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...6c/chanel-vintage-logo-bag-item-10097182.aspx


----------



## lh212

Hi,
Could someone please ID this Chanel? (The website I saw it on said it's lizard, stitched, but not sure it's true.) Thanks!


----------



## calflu

Can anyone ID this bag? 

Just saw it from reseller so should be 14 fall winter collection


----------



## chiccox3

Can someone identify this? I'm thinking of getting it pre-owned but I can't find it b/c the item is a generic name, so I can't compare to see how much it would sell for new and whether or not I would be paying too much for a pre-owned Chanel. Thanks!


----------



## moki96818

Photo borrowed from another user.  Please help identify this bag and the cost


Mahalo!


----------



## veneti

hi, could somebody please help to name these earrings? 
i found them on ebay, but right after i had them authenticated on our chanel thread they got sold  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHANEL-MINI-DIAMOND-PLATE-EARRINGS-NWT-/141401180835?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=DUmwIMqCoylZoIKmEol47iMrf78%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

now i keep looking for them, i have a product code, but usually people on ebay, rakuten, etc dont put the code on the listing and it's really hard to find them. 
maybe somebody knows a name of these? or a suggestion what words i could stick in a search? thanks so much!! 

the product code is: 12A A44387 Y02473 Z2411
the photos are from the website meici.com, a chinese online store but they are sold there.
http://www.meici.com/product-Chanel-sliver-woman-earrings-019304-17359.html


----------



## italiengirl356

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying this chanel handbag from a swiss ebay. 
It's a white 2.55
here's the link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...men/sonstige/chanel-2-55-white/v/an744903072/

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## PracticalDiva

Hello everyone,

So I narrowly missed out on buying this gorgeous bag.. I am completely heartbroken that I did not move quickly enough and wondered if anyone could help me identify the style.. when I type in timeless tote the standard large GSTs appear but not in this shape.. I saw a lady in the store with this bag the other day and it was gorg! can someone please help me identify the name of this style so I can track it down somewhere?

The link of the style is below

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Caviar-Timeless-Large-Shopping-Tote-Dark-Gray-NEW-65825


----------



## chanel4ever2013

The name is listed correctly - Timeless Classic. Chanel has a few totes in which they utilize the same name - this is one of them.


----------



## PracticalDiva

chanel4ever2013 said:


> The name is listed correctly - Timeless Classic. Chanel has a few totes in which they utilize the same name - this is one of them.



Thanks Chanel for ever for your quick response.. do you know if they still sell them or where I might get my hands on one?


----------



## Anna Tran

thanks for the thread!
Could anyone know what's the name of this Chanel. Basically it has 3 pouches and a different chain from the classic chain. Thanks so much


----------



## nailafficionada

chanel123 said:


> Can anyone help me to find the item # and name of this bag? thanks


it's the chanel retro class. they re-released it in the fall collectrion.


----------



## MariCCC

Hi does anybody know the name of this bag? Thank you!!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item20ed784910


----------



## Coco4Life

Does anyone know the name of this gold bag and where I can buy it? I heard it was sold overseas (not in the US)


----------



## MeiYii

Anna Tran said:


> thanks for the thread!
> Could anyone know what's the name of this Chanel. Basically it has 3 pouches and a different chain from the classic chain. Thanks so much



Anna,  here are some more photo for the bag.  It only has 2 pouches not 3.


----------



## SundayRose

Can someone please let me know which collection this bag is from and the RRP?

Much appreciated


----------



## Fimmy

Hi everyone!
Kindly ask to help me identify the clutch bag.
The owner states the clutch is from 2008. 
The leather is perforated. The interior is silky fabric lining.
What collection and model is this, and what was retail price?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Envari

Can anyone provide any additional info on this model, please? I only know it was bought in Japan in dec 1995 but have no clue how long Chanel made it - I haven't seen it before but that sure doesn't mean it can't be a classic.


----------



## Pinkqueen

Hi, anyone seen this & know the price please TIA x


----------



## tutushopper

Pinkqueen said:


> Hi, anyone seen this & know the price please TIA x



Looks like the soft elegance tote.


----------



## Pinkqueen

Ah thanks been searching all over internet all wknd! It's a gorg dark green too! Is it fall collection? & so u know price? Is it medium size woujd u say? Sorry for all the questions! X


----------



## tutushopper

Pinkqueen said:


> Ah thanks been searching all over internet all wknd! It's a gorg dark green too! Is it fall collection? & so u know price? Is it medium size woujd u say? Sorry for all the questions! X



I think it was from a previous collection, but not sure if they brought it back or not. The color is gorgeous. I'm sorry I don't know the price or size specifics.


----------



## babyontheway

I bought this soft elegance tote last August (2013) and I paid 4000.00 for it. Hope this helps


----------



## Anna Tran

MeiYii said:


> Anna,  here are some more photo for the bag.  It only has 2 pouches not 3.




Oh dear thank you so much  i want to buy it but i think it was a far previous season. I dont know the name as well


----------



## KristinaMarie

Does anyone know what the clutch is called that Paris is holding? it's a little hard to see but I love it!


----------



## bebeh17

Hi please identify this bag. Tia!


----------



## lovechanelandlv

Hi ladies,
I'm going to buy this Chanel boy from a reseller store and I'm not 100% sure if is real or not. Can you please help me to authenticate it. Thank you 
Item Name: Chanel pink lamb skin medium 2014 
Seller:cannar leather 
URL: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/119215870/Bag.rar
Who took the pictures: I took the pictures myself 
History of the bag: brand new


----------



## moniquetb

Black lambskin sequence. What collection and price should i sell for&#128552; thanks
google.com/search?q=chanel+lambskin+sequence&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&biw=360&bih=567&sboxchip=Shopping&tbm=isch&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=VAg2VNmkJYn68QHv8YHwDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAA#sboxchip=Shopping&tbm=isch&q=chanelsequence+black&facrc=_&imgrc=JKaQO16o514MaM%253A%3B9TFSfX8N7qk36M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fmedia-cache-ec0.pinimg.com%252F236x%252F39%252F60%252F9a%252F39609a430d5547a3b5bf6df6400492c1.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.pinterest.com%252Fcatcraazy%252Fc-it-s-chanel%252F%3B236%3B353


----------



## Jenchun21

Hi ladies, anyone know the color code for this flap? My friend is looking for it. And any intel on what sizes it's available in would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!

She's in Italy right now.


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi,
This is my first Chanel. it's vintage bag from Japan. Does anyone know this style?
TYIA


----------



## JazzyJay

Could someone identify this please? The receipt just says Sac Rabat rather than the acutal model name, and was purchased in 2012.


----------



## Luckywonders

I've just bought this bag. Can anyone give me some more information on it?
http://www.vintageheirloom.com/shop/vintage-chanel-large-single-flap-classic-1702963/


----------



## LVoeluv

I recently purchased this bag from NM Chanel boutique and the SA didn't provide more info on it, although it looks similar to the easy caviar flap but the details are very much differ. Would appreciate if anyone would enlighten me on the name or season of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## kerpea30

I need help identifying these bags. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kerpea30




----------



## kerpea30




----------



## calflu

This is chanel sporran bag that another TPFer just recently posted in ISO thread and asked for leads



LVoeluv said:


> I recently purchased this bag from NM Chanel boutique and the SA didn't provide more info on it, although it looks similar to the easy caviar flap but the details are very much differ. Would appreciate if anyone would enlighten me on the name or season of this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775492
> View attachment 2775489


----------



## Jagy

lovechanelandlv said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm going to buy this Chanel boy from a reseller store and I'm not 100% sure if is real or not. Can you please help me to authenticate it. Thank you
> Item Name: Chanel pink lamb skin medium 2014
> Seller:cannar leather
> URL: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/119215870/Bag.rar
> Who took the pictures: I took the pictures myself
> History of the bag: brand new



I'm quite new here but I think you need to post this in the authenticate thread so an authenticator can help you


----------



## infinitybeyond

Moved post.


----------



## ttul

Hi, I've been seeing this bag floating around online and I'm wondering about whether or not it's a legitimate release & what collection it's from 

It's been labeled 2014, but I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## jojomamalau

Saw someone revealing this here. I wonder what's the quote for this. TIA


----------



## Rjxx

Hi, can anyone please help me identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## Fem1014

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called and whether its still available in the US?  I tried to search but since I don't know the name I don't have much luck so far  thanks in advance!


That's the soft elegance and yes it's available in the US. Saw this bag last week in the chanel boutique in short hills.


----------



## DRIZZYDRAKE27

Rjxx said:


> Hi, can anyone please help me identify this bag? Thanks!


its a mini backpack from 2012, bloomingdales 59th still has them in the mini size and large .


----------



## jen1801

Fem1014 said:


> That's the soft elegance and yes it's available in the US. Saw this bag last week in the chanel boutique in short hills.



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Rjxx

DRIZZYDRAKE27 said:


> its a mini backpack from 2012, bloomingdales 59th still has them in the mini size and large .



Thank you so much! Sadly I don't live in the US so I don't have a Bloomingdales where I live  do you know if they're still available in chanel boutiques?


----------



## atarzzz

Can someone please tell me what this bag is called on Lily Ghalichi? And from what season it was?


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi - Need help in identifying this wallet ..  Is this seasonal?  Thanks in advanced!

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Leather-Chocolate-Bar-Quilted-Long-Wallet-Black-24028


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> Hi,
> This is my first Chanel. it's vintage bag from Japan. Does anyone know this style?
> TYIA



I helped myself - it's classic bowling bag from 2008.


----------



## sswyss

Hello all,

My ex got this for me a few years ago, and I would like to sell it, but don't know anything about it. Can someone identify what it is? Thanks so much!


----------



## SKassem

Thanks for the thread, I cant seem to create a new one. Desperately trying to find this bag, Does anyone know the name and if its still in stores?


----------



## Mailai

This boy stole my heart. Could someone pease help me identify it? 
Thank you so very much!


----------



## sunchy

Can you please tell is this fake or real  - honestly, I doubt it 

PIC 1 

PIC 2

PIC 3

Sorry but I cannot upload pics here


here is the link 

Thank you guys in advance


----------



## majusaka

Vallie913 said:


> I saw this on one of the blog posts. I know it's a boy, but I was wondering what the style name is and if anyone has seen it/ where to purchase (preferably SAKS). Absolutely love it! Herringbone + quilted = best of both worlds.


I am in love with this one too! I think it's called the chevron flap boy, I saw them in the spring 2014 collection, not sure if it is seasonal. Would like to know if this style is still available


----------



## simoneryom

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/chanel-taske/40689757?forum=111&road=my_items

Can you please help me authenticate this:
Chanel Jumbo Flapbag with gold hardware 
Serialnumber: 10218184


----------



## lyseiki8

simoneryom said:


> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/chanel-taske/40689757?forum=111&road=my_items
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this:
> Chanel Jumbo Flapbag with gold hardware
> Serialnumber: 10218184


Hi, I am no chanel expert but I have been following the Chanel forum for a few months now and what I know, so far, that this particular serial number is a FAKE. :shame::cry:


----------



## teeguu

Hello guys. I fell in love with this tote from Fashionphile. Does anyone know what season it is from and what it's official name is? I keep seeing different names for it.


----------



## calflu

This is chevron boy from 14P

They came out earlier this year and I believe they were all sold out long ago 

I missed it first and asked my SA to find one for me in Apr and they were all gone esp the black ones. 





Vallie913 said:


> I saw this on one of the blog posts. I know it's a boy, but I was wondering what the style name is and if anyone has seen it/ where to purchase (preferably SAKS). Absolutely love it! Herringbone + quilted = best of both worlds.


----------



## vivs_1229

teeguu said:


> Hello guys. I fell in love with this tote from Fashionphile. Does anyone know what season it is from and what it's official name is? I keep seeing different names for it.




Looks like the reissue tote ... Try Hirsh. They might have it.


----------



## teeguu

vivs_1229 said:


> Looks like the reissue tote ... Try Hirsh. They might have it.


Thanks! Do you know which season it is from?


----------



## Bibi25260

Pinkqueen said:


> Hi, anyone seen this & know the price please TIA x



Yes this color is from last year, but this season it comes in black, grey and darker red (burgundy) in two sizes.
Here's info what I saved from TPF: A66416-Y09288- calfskin tote  with gold hw $4300 11x15x4


----------



## htran90

Could you please authentify this Chanel? I want to buy it so bad but I am not sure about its authentification. Thanks a lot!!!!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128675742@N07/15541718311/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128675742@N07/15358753910/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128675742@N07/15358245958/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128675742@N07/15520691136/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128675742@N07/15545236062/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128675742@N07/14924219313/in/photostream/


----------



## Bibi25260

Pinkqueen said:


> Hi, anyone seen this & know the price please TIA x



And I've seen it in black both sizes last week in Selfridges London, almost bought the dark red one. Also seen in Bond street.
The price for the smaller one is aprox 2100 pounds


----------



## calflu

Boy styles are always different 

Maybe it will come back again! You never know! 


Vallie913 said:


> Awe what a bummer but thank you so much


----------



## ibeblessed

I think it's the trendy CC


----------



## miucciaprada

Hi everyone!

Could you please help me to authenticate this Chanel Vintage Bag?
I found it on Etsy.com.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/196536...1&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery

Ur help is much appreciated  many thanks


----------



## vanilje

miucciaprada said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Chanel Vintage Bag?
> I found it on Etsy.com.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/196536...1&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> Ur help is much appreciated  many thanks


Hi
For authentication please post in this thread :http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-format-outlined-1st-862961.html#post26537490


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies!

Can you help me identify this beauty?

Thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Medi...g-/111472923092?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## calflu

Black sparran prob from 2013



Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can you help me identify this beauty?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Medi...g-/111472923092?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## Fimmy

Hi everyone!
Could you please help me identify this bag & the price?

The bag's bottom length - 30 cm (11.8").


----------



## damjana

chanelbag101 said:


> yes someone anyone please assist me into finding out any and all information about this bag i have been searching the web for hours now and nothing comes up. i know the usd price is 10,000 says flap bag 0A293 dark grey...i know nothing more. please someone help me


chanelbag101

i think this is fake...  where is double CC... right C is always on top of left C. check at other posted fotos


----------



## Htufo

I love this bag and only found one so far..on ebay and it was at 6000 - does anyone know exact name and what the cost new is?  Thank you I want this bag soooo much.


----------



## Maple Tree

Hi everyone

Does anyone know the name of this bag?

Thanks in advance


----------



## letadorata

Hello my dears,
I saw this bag on an style account on instagram, I see it is fake, but I really want to know if chanel has this style? And the name of the bag? So I can chase the authentic one...

I would be really happy if someone tell me if Chanel really has a bag like this.


----------



## speedintraffic

Hi, could you please help me to identify this bag? The date code is 13 so 2009 - 2010. Any information would be much appreciated. Thanks.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## speedintraffic

Maple Tree said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It's from the perforated range.


----------



## thrix

I have a Chanel bag I know nothing about, can anyone tell me anything about it


----------



## moki96818

borrowed photo from another user.  Does anyone know if this boy cross body is from the spring 2015 and what other colors?  What is the name of bag? 


Mahalo!


----------



## pelham.wife

Hi dear all!

I really need a help here.
I bought this chanel bag (material is taft) from online which sells authentic vintage bags. There was no name for this model, at least i can't remember it (bought it on march 2012)
Anyways, do you recognize this model and what's the name of it and what year perhaps 
here are the pics also.. what does the code means ?


----------



## nailafficionada

Can someone please tell em the name of this model? i believe it came out in FALL 2013

http://media1.onsugar.com/files/201...-Quilted-Leather-BagPhoto-courtesy-Chanel.jpg


----------



## bsonnenberg

does anyone know what the name / retail  of this tote is? I think it's from 13s? It's a 17 serial


----------



## haroobommi

please and thank you in advance!!







oh and the back looks like this 

welovebom.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/201410261810291810_1.jpg?w=598&h=1024


----------



## baghagg

bsonnenberg said:


> View attachment 2790216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know what the name / retail  of this tote is? I think it's from 13s? It's a 17 serial



This is a reissue tote.   The were many different colors and shapes of this style,  so I don't know the retail of this particular one.   I have a larger one in charcoal gray which retailed for $3,700.00 in 2012/2013..

Ps. This bag color is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Roku

nailafficionada said:


> Can someone please tell em the name of this model? i believe it came out in FALL 2013
> 
> http://media1.onsugar.com/files/201...-Quilted-Leather-BagPhoto-courtesy-Chanel.jpg



This was a limited release for Fall Winter 2013. It was called the Chanel Lambskin Flap Bag with Retro Chanel Clasp, Model A67972.


----------



## Roku

pelham.wife said:


> Hi dear all!
> 
> I really need a help here.
> I bought this chanel bag (material is taft) from online which sells authentic vintage bags. There was no name for this model, at least i can't remember it (bought it on march 2012)
> Anyways, do you recognize this model and what's the name of it and what year perhaps
> here are the pics also.. what does the code means ?



Le Marais Flap (satin/canvas). they also made this in thick pebbled calf


----------



## Roku

kerpea30 said:


> View attachment 2775636
> View attachment 2775637





ttul said:


> Hi, I've been seeing this bag floating around  online and I'm wondering about whether or not it's a legitimate release  & what collection it's from
> 
> It's been labeled 2014, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks!



Cannot "identify" these because they are both fake :/


----------



## bsonnenberg

haroobommi said:


> please and thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the back looks like this
> 
> welovebom.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/201410261810291810_1.jpg?w=598&h=1024




Retro class flap


----------



## xoxojavachip

Hi,

I bought a bag today from the Chanel boutique store but I could not find the exact design anywhere on the internet. I tried reading the tag but it has been difficult. I was originally going to purchase the iconic CC flap but decided to purchase this bag instead. However when i arrived to my house to search it online, I could not find it anywhere  


The tag information " 14K A92622-Y09345 &#8211; large shopping tote> 30cm  in metallized calfskin with ruth hw in black $4900 10x14x6"


http://www.chanel.com/dam/fashion/c..._chanel_large-sheet.png.fashionImg.veryhi.png

The bag looks exactly like this but quilted 

OR

http://www.spottedfashion.com/wp-co.../Chanel-Black-Boy-Shopping-Tote-Large-Bag.png


The bag looks exactly like this except without the chains + chain holes. Also it is made in calfskin or lamb skin... It has a smoother texture. It also has leather handles attached to the interior of the bag. Also the tag reads as "14K A92622Y09345"   meaning it is 2014 fashion but I do not know what "K" stands for. Please help         On the tag it says large shopping > 30cm


----------



## calflu

Like this but in black? It's boy tote







xoxojavachip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a bag today from the Chanel boutique store but I could not find the exact design anywhere on the internet. I tried reading the tag but it has been difficult. I was originally going to purchase the iconic CC flap but decided to purchase this bag instead. However when i arrived to my house to search it online, I could not find it anywhere
> 
> 
> The tag information " 14K A92622-Y09345  large shopping tote> 30cm  in metallized calfskin with ruth hw in black $4900 10x14x6"
> 
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/dam/fashion/c..._chanel_large-sheet.png.fashionImg.veryhi.png
> 
> The bag looks exactly like this but quilted
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/wp-co.../Chanel-Black-Boy-Shopping-Tote-Large-Bag.png
> 
> 
> The bag looks exactly like this except without the chains + chain holes. Also it is made in calfskin or lamb skin... It has a smoother texture. It also has leather handles attached to the interior of the bag. Also the tag reads as "14K A92622Y09345"   meaning it is 2014 fashion but I do not know what "K" stands for. Please help         On the tag it says large shopping > 30cm


----------



## sararachelle

simoneryom said:


> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/chanel-taske/40689757?forum=111&road=my_items
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this:
> Chanel Jumbo Flapbag with gold hardware
> Serialnumber: 10218184



Looks 100% fake


----------



## xoxojavachip

calflu said:


> Like this but in black? It's boy tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791152


yes!!!  thank you!!     


also if you have the classic flap, which do one do you prefer more ?  Thank you again~ !!!


----------



## haroobommi

bsonnenberg said:


> Retro class flap


could you provide more detail? cant seem to find any images.


----------



## calflu

It's hard to compare them 

I love boy tote and I almost bought it. 

I'd say boy tote is more special and less common comparing to flaps. But you should get what you love not what is available at the moment 





xoxojavachip said:


> yes!!!  thank you!!
> 
> 
> also if you have the classic flap, which do one do you prefer more ?  Thank you again~ !!!


----------



## humera11

bsonnenberg said:


> View attachment 2790216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know what the name / retail  of this tote is? I think it's from 13s? It's a 17 serial


Hi,

I would be very greatful if you all could help me identify this Chanel bag 

instantluxe.co.uk/leather-goods/bag/chanel/black-leather-woman-timeless-A77171

Thanks all x


----------



## nailafficionada

haroobommi said:


> please and thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the back looks like this
> 
> welovebom.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/201410261810291810_1.jpg?w=598&h=1024


it's the retro class bag


----------



## haroobommi

nailafficionada said:


> it's the retro class bag


i dont see anything when i search on google, where can i find a clearer image of this bag? do you know what year it is from?


----------



## MahamS

What is the shade of the gloss the model is wearing in the following link;

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...d=FB_RAGfulllaunch_en_US_20141028&WT.mc_t=edm


----------



## purplewithenvy

Hi! Does anyone know the style name and/or number of this Chanel? Thank you so much!


----------



## BlackSnow

Hi girls,

can you help me with this CHANEL bag? It has identical flaps on both sides, so it looks exactly the same on the front as in the back, you can kinda get it from this picture:

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-BLACK-PATENT-10-MEDIUM-W-FACE-BAG-/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/UT0AAOSwq7JUF7iK/$_12.JPG

What is this style called?
Thank you


----------



## CoCokool

Hi ladies,

My mom received an awesome gift from her friend. Does anyone know the name and season of this beautiful piece?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you in advance.&#128516;


----------



## sssshake

Kindly identify this bag please!
If you have any additional info such as the price/sizes, it'll help a ton.

I appreciate all the help


----------



## somanybags333

hi! can someone please identify my mom's vintage? what is the current price for this bag?

thanks


----------



## KristinaMarie

does anyone know what this bag is called? thanks!


----------



## iS2Chanel

Hi ladies, I didn't want to post in the identify this bag thread because I was hoping for code, price and any pix to show it's size, how much it can fit and inside details/pockets too.

Anyone know what this is or seen it that can shed some light? 

Picture borrowed from authentic funds thread. Thank you!


----------



## LovEmAll

Hi there!  It's the cc bubble and that looks like the small (which I believe is 3000). There is a medium (which I believe is 3500) and I think a larger one (not sure of the price). My Saks SA got these in black and an aged pink. 

These can we work cross body and they are aged calfskin.  Not sure how much they fit.  I think only the small is ok in this bag...the other sizes look a bit disproportionate...as if the flap was too big.   

That's all the Intel I have on it so far.  Are you thinking of getting it?


----------



## iS2Chanel

LovEmAll said:


> Hi there!  It's the cc bubble and that looks like the small (which I believe is 3000). There is a medium (which I believe is 3500) and I think a larger one (not sure of the price). My Saks SA got these in black and an aged pink.
> 
> These can we work cross body and they are aged calfskin.  Not sure how much they fit.  I think only the small is ok in this bag...the other sizes look a bit disproportionate...as if the flap was too big.
> 
> That's all the Intel I have on it so far.  Are you thinking of getting it?




Thanks so much! Great info. Yea I'm adding it to my wish list for when I go on holiday overseas in December. Just doing the preliminary research. Thanks again


----------



## sweetpea33

Hmm...I read some where the bag can't sit on its own cos there is no proper base (sides are sewn), so that means you would always need to lay the bag down on its back. Just something for u to consider. 
I like the bag too, but got kind of worried after reading about that.


----------



## Milky caramel

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called and whether its still available in the US?  I tried to search but since I don't know the name I don't have much luck so far  thanks in advance!


It's called Chanel soft elegance flap


----------



## anleena

Can I know the name of this bag? And the leather type? Love the casual concept...


----------



## chanelsurfer66

Is this called a Day Glo Bag?  I have seen some like this but I wasn't sure.  Thank you so so very much!!!!  It has two very separate compartments.  It doesn't have a zipper closure.


----------



## Luna

Hi all. Can someone please identify this Chanel for me?  Thanks!


----------



## Luna

well that didn't work....


----------



## chanelsurfer66




----------



## chanelsurfer66

chanelsurfer66 said:


> Is this called a Day Glo Bag?  I have seen some like this but I wasn't sure.  Thank you so so very much!!!!  It has two very separate compartments.  It doesn't have a zipper closure.


It seems the ones I have seen as a Day Glo have a long zipper top, mine doesn't. Any help is appreciated thanks!


----------



## Marmarides

Hi ladies,

can you help me identify this Chanel Mini Bag?

Thank you 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/~xgAAMXQCZ1Tc9w0/$_57.JPG


----------



## LMHS

Mailai said:


> View attachment 2778921
> 
> This boy stole my heart. Could someone pease help me identify it?
> Thank you so very much!


That is a pre-Fall 2013 Metiers d'Art Paris Edinburgh boy bag.  The retail was $4400 (USD).


----------



## nanotube

Hello can someone me what bag it is? I am trying to find some modeling pics online but all I got was gst pictures. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## somanybags333

somanybags333 said:


> hi! can someone please identify my mom's vintage? what is the current price for this bag?
> 
> thanks


can someone help identify this please?


----------



## plastictresses

Hi can anyone help with identifying this bag? 

Serial no is 97####1 with "1" in small serif feet - so I'm guessing this bag is between 2004-2005.

Bag material is caviar leather. 

Measures 11 x 6.3 x 3.5 inches	(28 x 16 x 9 cm).

TIA!!!


----------



## calflu

It's called shopping in chain

There were a dozen pics on forum and modeling shots you can search for them



nanotube said:


> Hello can someone me what bag it is? I am trying to find some modeling pics online but all I got was gst pictures. Thanks!!!!!
> View attachment 2808508


----------



## LilahBelle

Sorry for the bad quality pic but I saw someone with this bag, any ideas on the model?


----------



## tinad2004

Chanel Tote ? I was told its 2000's but I think it's older .. Anyone know ?  thanks !


----------



## missmaldita

Hi guys! Can you help identify this CHANEL piece!? It's vintage..I'm not sure if it's real or not. I think it's real  I'm in the process of purchasing it and didn't want to purchase if it wasn't authentic.















I was told that it's from the 1980s?!!??! Lol It seems to be in an oddly perfect condition


----------



## nikiluv

Please help me identity this bag.

http://cdn1.purseblog.com/images/2013/12/The-Many-Bags-of-Kim-Kardashian-59.jpg


----------



## LMHS

nikiluv said:


> Please help me identity this bag.
> 
> http://cdn1.purseblog.com/images/2013/12/The-Many-Bags-of-Kim-Kardashian-59.jpg


That looks like the chain around messenger bag.  It first came out in the Cruise 2011 collection.


----------



## LoveWE

Can someone help me with this?  I am in process of buying this is its real ..
Thanks so much


----------



## sararachelle

LoveWE said:


> Can someone help me with this?  I am in process of buying this is its real ..
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813093
> View attachment 2813094




Looks real to me


----------



## LoveWE

sararachelle said:


> Looks real to me




Thanks so much - do you know the name of it? And what is the average price on this?


----------



## lpollard89

can someone please help me identify this bag!
Thank you

http://lindatol.com/look-of-the-day-amayzine-com


----------



## cherie1

LoveWE said:


> Can someone help me with this?  I am in process of buying this is its real ..
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813093
> View attachment 2813094




I have this too but I bought it 2005..many years ago...


----------



## FutureDent

Does anyone know anything about this sneaker? thank you!


----------



## lbjdlaw

Lpollard89:
That looks like the Perfect Edge Flap. (Sorry cldnt figure out how to quote your post to make sure you see my response)


----------



## princessDD

Is this authentic? If so, what is it called? http://www.thesweetestthingblog.com/


----------



## meeh16

Can someone please help identify this bag.  It was given to me by a friend and I was too shy to ask if it is real.










Thank you


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
can someone please identify this bag
thanks


----------



## joudb

What is the name of the bag in the back and does anyone know the price of it as well and if it's still available?


----------



## joudb

What is the name of the bag in the back and does anyone know the price of it as well and if it's still available?


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hi!
Does anyone know anything about this bag? It seems new, and I think the number is a92261 however I can not find any information. What collection this bag is from? Was there even such a bag?
http://static.buyma.com/imgdata/item/140223/0012396070/org_1.jpg
Thank in advance.


----------



## simplepurse

nanotube said:


> Hello can someone me what bag it is? I am trying to find some modeling pics online but all I got was gst pictures. Thanks!!!!!
> View attachment 2808508




Hi i am also looking for this style. Please let me know where chanel store this photo taken 
Thank you


----------



## nanotube

simplepurse said:


> Hi i am also looking for this style. Please let me know where chanel store this photo taken
> Thank you




I saw it at Bloomingdales MA. It was still there yesterday. I saw many people trying it on but didn't buy it. There's also a grey color.


----------



## JessLovesTim

joudb said:


> What is the name of the bag in the back and does anyone know the price of it as well and if it's still available?




I think it's from 14C. There is a white/ ivory version and navy version available on eBay but I am not knowledgeable enough to authenticate it for you. Navy is from Hong Kong, so idk. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## JessLovesTim

joudb said:


> What is the name of the bag in the back and does anyone know the price of it as well and if it's still available?




Did some more research- def 14c. Cannot buy anymore in stores (they were in stores 11/13) but can search resellers and eBay for one.


----------



## joudb

JessLovesTim said:


> Did some more research- def 14c. Cannot buy anymore in stores (they were in stores 11/13) but can search resellers and eBay for one.



Thank you soo much!! Really appreciate it

What a bummer, I will definitely try ebay, can I have the name of the bag so I can search for it? 

Thanks again


----------



## simplepurse

nanotube said:


> I saw it at Bloomingdales MA. It was still there yesterday. I saw many people trying it on but didn't buy it. There's also a grey color.




Thank you so much


----------



## JessLovesTim

joudb said:


> Thank you soo much!! Really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> What a bummer, I will definitely try ebay, can I have the name of the bag so I can search for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again




I'm not sure of the name &#128543; but here is the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/161359171825?nav=SEARCH


----------



## joudb

JessLovesTim said:


> I'm not sure of the name &#128543; but here is the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/161359171825?nav=SEARCH




Ooh that's the boy bag, I meant the tote in the back

sorry if I wasn't clear enough


----------



## JessLovesTim

joudb said:


> Ooh that's the boy bag, I meant the tote in the back
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if I wasn't clear enough




Aww I'm so sorry  I need to put my listening ears on. However the two bags in the front are 14c, so maybe that same bag is from 14c? Maybe you could see if there is any mention of it on the threads from 14c? Sorry girl!


----------



## joudb

JessLovesTim said:


> Aww I'm so sorry  I need to put my listening ears on. However the two bags in the front are 14c, so maybe that same bag is from 14c? Maybe you could see if there is any mention of it on the threads from 14c? Sorry girl!





Don't worry about it, you gave me a useful clue so thank you  I will definitely do that!


----------



## calflu

Shopping in chain

There are many posts on the forum already you can search for them


simplepurse said:


> Hi i am also looking for this style. Please let me know where chanel store this photo taken
> Thank you


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> can someone please identify this bag
> 
> thanks




Anyone please? Also price if known? 
Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

joudb said:


> What is the name of the bag in the back and does anyone know the price of it as well and if it's still available?



The tote in the back was from a year ago; no idea if you can find any left, but here's the code just in case:  14C A69726Y25813 (mine is not cream color, so will have slightly different code for the color) C0204 Beige/Noir Large Shopping.  It's braided straw and calfskin. It retailed for $3000, and in the US I only saw the beige/noir and blue/noir colorways.


----------



## meeh16

meeh16 said:


> Can someone please help identify this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2814888
> 
> View attachment 2814890
> View attachment 2814891
> 
> View attachment 2814893
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you





Can anyone help please?


----------



## Fashion Freak

Please help to identify this bag thanks!


----------



## rococochanel

Hi guys. Could any of you help me to identify this bag? I love how it's different--a floral pattern is so nice! I want to snatch it up but I don't know what bag it is and if/how it can be cleaned.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...390?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cecfc3126

Thanks!


----------



## keg711

Hi there! Can anyone help me find out what style of bag this is? It's circa 2000-2002. Thanks!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221618879039


----------



## rollinsband2002

Can someone please ID this bag...wondering also if it is still widely available. It looks like a classic flap bag but not as rigid. Thanks!


----------



## ashi112211

Hi,

I'd appreciate if someone can identify this tote. It has expandable sides and bottom.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## absolutanne

I believe this is called a Timeless Pochette or something like that. It was part of the Timeless Collection at one point prior to being discontinued. It is also informally called the "Charlotte" chanel bag because Kristin Davis' character carried a pink version on SATC... i dont remember which season.




plastictresses said:


> Hi can anyone help with identifying this bag?
> 
> Serial no is 97####1 with "1" in small serif feet - so I'm guessing this bag is between 2004-2005.
> 
> Bag material is caviar leather.
> 
> Measures 11 x 6.3 x 3.5 inches(28 x 16 x 9 cm).
> 
> TIA!!!


----------



## plastictresses

absolutanne said:


> I believe this is called a Timeless Pochette or something like that. It was part of the Timeless Collection at one point prior to being discontinued. It is also informally called the "Charlotte" chanel bag because Kristin Davis' character carried a pink version on SATC... i dont remember which season.



Thanks so much for your help! 

Kinda strange that a Timeless Pochette is being discontinued


----------



## plastictresses

Hi all, does anyone know this bag? It's like a hybrid between a classic and a reissue. It has a double flap. 

Bag doesn't have an authenticity card and serial number. It comes with a black chanel dustbag. 

Measurements (approximate):
Size (inch)	: W 10.6 x H 7.1 x D 2.8
Size (cm): W 27	x H 18 x D	7
Shoulder drop (inch/cm): 7.9-13.4" (20	- 34 cm)


----------



## yuko93

rollinsband2002 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag...wondering also if it is still widely available. It looks like a classic flap bag but not as rigid. Thanks!




 I think this is the old version of classic maxi flap. I might be wrong..


----------



## chris7891

I bought this 2014 WOC on Sunday. Can someone please tell me the style name?
The SA said it was limited edition because of the detailing on the fabric. Not sure how easy it is so see.


----------



## Melow

Can somebody ID this bag?

Is this out this year??


----------



## baghagg

If it's lambskin with a chain as well as  a handle,  then it's a Trendy.  I can't tell the details on my phone


----------



## yuko93

Melow said:


> View attachment 2822258
> 
> 
> Can somebody ID this bag?
> 
> Is this out this year??



They usually call this bag Chanel Kelly. Yes, there is actually a similar style out this year.


----------



## tutushopper

Melow said:


> View attachment 2822258
> 
> 
> Can somebody ID this bag?
> 
> Is this out this year??



This form of the Kelly bag was retired, but they have brought out a bag that has a shorter top handle as well as a shoulder strap called the Chanel Trendy.  I'm not sure if it comes in black this season or not.


----------



## ph34rthiscuteon

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone happen to know the name of this ligne?










14-series, circa 2010-2011.

Please and thank you!


----------



## anshort4angel

Has anyone ever seen this clutch IRL? rclimbing posted it to Authentic Finds yesterday and I'm smitten but I've never seen anything like it - wondering the name/style and if there's a larger pocket behind the one shown with the quilted flap. A mod shot would be amazing if anyone's seen any! TIA!


----------



## sssshake

haroobommi said:


> please and thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the back looks like this
> 
> welovebom.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/201410261810291810_1.jpg?w=598&h=1024





sssshake said:


> Kindly identify this bag please!
> If you have any additional info such as the price/sizes, it'll help a ton.
> 
> I appreciate all the help





lpollard89 said:


> can someone please help me identify this bag!
> Thank you
> 
> http://lindatol.com/look-of-the-day-amayzine-com








*Anyone would be so kind as to 
help us identify this beautiful Chanel?
It resembles the Perfect Edge Flap but with a complete leather strap instead of chains. 
Have been searching for it for ages!


Thanks*


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Hi Can someone please help me identify this bag?
Not sure if it from SS13
Thank you


----------



## bsonnenberg

sssshake said:


> *Anyone would be so kind as to
> help us identify this beautiful Chanel?
> It resembles the Perfect Edge Flap but with a complete leather strap instead of chains.
> Have been searching for it for ages!
> 
> 
> Thanks*




It's a Retro Class flap


----------



## nailafficionada

sssshake said:


> *Anyone would be so kind as to
> help us identify this beautiful Chanel?
> It resembles the Perfect Edge Flap but with a complete leather strap instead of chains.
> Have been searching for it for ages!
> 
> 
> Thanks*



It's the "Retro Class" Flap. The first 2 pics are from Fall 2013, and the third is from Fall 2014.

It exists in 2 size(small and large)


----------



## nailafficionada

PETITLAPIN said:


> Hi Can someone please help me identify this bag?
> Not sure if it from SS13
> Thank you



It's from Spring 2013. Here is the code: A68453Y08114 COLOR:RED 96216


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Thank you so much .


----------



## sssshake

nailafficionada said:


> It's the "Retro Class" Flap. The first 2 pics are from Fall 2013, and the third is from Fall 2014.
> 
> It exists in 2 size(small and large)



Thanks a ton Nailafficionada! I appreciate it immensely.


----------



## vodense

I hope you can help me! I want to buy this bag 2nd hand but I don't know the name of the bag and therefore don't know what to look after. The bag has black interior and no big CC-logo stitched in the inside of the flap. It does not have a pocket behind either. The strap can't double like it does on the 2.55 flap bag. It has a zip pocket inside the bag. Seller says it has a serial number in the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Le0pard

Any information on this flap anyone? Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

vodense said:


> I hope you can help me! I want to buy this bag 2nd hand but I don't know the name of the bag and therefore don't know what to look after. The bag has black interior and no big CC-logo stitched in the inside of the flap. It does not have a pocket behind either. The strap can't double like it does on the 2.55 flap bag. It has a zip pocket inside the bag. Seller says it has a serial number in the bottom of the bag.


This is commonly called the Diana bag, as the late Princess was photographed with one.  You might want to have this authenticated for your peace of mind.


Le0pard said:


> Any information on this flap anyone? Thank you!


I've seen this in a few threads now as a flap that holds a bit more than the WOC.  I can't recall the name of it.


----------



## vodense

tutushopper said:


> This is commonly called the Diana bag, as the late Princess was photographed with one.  You might want to have this authenticated for your peace of mind.



Are there some threads on TPF that authenticates Chanel bags? I'm new to Chanel, been a balenciaga lover most of the time.


----------



## tutushopper

vodense said:


> Are there some threads on TPF that authenticates Chanel bags? I'm new to Chanel, been a balenciaga lover most of the time.



The "authenticate this Chanel" thread is where you'd post for Chanel authentication.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...he-rules-and-use-862961-643.html#post27772894


----------



## May Ezz Eldin

Dear experts 



I urgently need your help authenticating this item



 Item: Chanel Double Flap Jumbo Lambskin



 Listing number: 231415254044



 Seller: yuko0702



 Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231415254044?nav=SEARCH



 Comments: I just feel the datecodr hologram is not how it should look. 



It's a big investment and I really need urgent help. Also the bids went up by 800$ twice which doesn't seem right


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Hello and greeting,


may you can help me. I received a Chanel classic double flap bag. I think this is very very Vintage and an old model. If you Need some more Pictures, please let me know  Thank you very much!


----------



## nailafficionada

Le0pard said:


> Any information on this flap anyone? Thank you!



It's from Cruise 2015- currently in stores!


----------



## Tsundere

Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? I know she comes with GHW and SHW, has a tassle with a metal cover, and she's an older bag. No idea on the year...





Photo isn't mine, but I have one just like her on the way.


----------



## LaureW

Hey,
I'm looking for this bag! Does anyone know what collection it is from and what the price is? Thank you very much for helping me!


----------



## blackbedjeans

Hi, does anybody knows what model is this, its dimension and retail price?

http://deluxemall.com/chanel/153054-fire-sale-chanel-sac-pochette.html

TYVM!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Hi Ladies,

Could anyone tell me the name of this bag please and what season it is from please?

Thank you x


----------



## oaksgirlygirl65

can anyone tell me what the name of this chanel is?


----------



## lbjdlaw

georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me the name of this bag please and what season it is from please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you x




I think it's the Gabrielle chevron two-tone tote.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Thank you so much ibdjlaw - that sounds sensible - always nice to have a name 

I just managed to get it in the sale so am a super happy bunny today 

Do you happen to know what season it is from please? x


----------



## lbjdlaw

georgiegirl27 said:


> Thank you so much ibdjlaw - that sounds sensible - always nice to have a name
> 
> I just managed to get it in the sale so am a super happy bunny today
> 
> Do you happen to know what season it is from please? x




Yes I actually bought this in the black with beige chain strap in the Spring of either  2012 or 2011 for my auntie but I'm not sure if perhaps Chanel made it again for another season/year?  I'll try to find out.


----------



## lbjdlaw

lbjdlaw said:


> Yes I actually bought this in the black with beige chain strap in the Spring of either  2012 or 2011 for my auntie but I'm not sure if perhaps Chanel made it again for another season/year?  I'll try to find out.




N it was on sale then too!  I remember paying a reduced price for it but can't remember exactly how much.


----------



## georgiegirl27

lbjdlaw said:


> N it was on sale then too!  I remember paying a reduced price for it but can't remember exactly how much.


Haha.... it was probably made a zillion years ago then, and didn't sell very well, so they dedided to distribute a handful to each of the boutiques each year to sell in the sale!  hahahaha...(just kidding) 

It s not my usual style but when I saw the inside of it I was gone!!  (The inside is like a mini GST - really well designed  

Thank you so much - I really appreciate your help - and your offer to see if you can find out the the season details - thank you  x


----------



## lbjdlaw

georgiegirl27 said:


> Haha.... it was probably made a zillion years ago then, and didn't sell very well, so they dedided to distribute a handful to each of the boutiques each year to sell in the sale!  hahahaha...(just kidding)
> 
> It s not my usual style but when I saw the inside of it I was gone!!  (The inside is like a mini GST - really well designed
> 
> Thank you so much - I really appreciate your help - and your offer to see if you can find out the the season details - thank you  x




Looks like it's 12C so perhaps I bought this on sale in 2013. Sorry Abt the confusion. I can't remember that we are now approaching 2015!


----------



## georgiegirl27

lbjdlaw said:


> Looks like it's 12C so perhaps I bought this on sale in 2013. Sorry Abt the confusion. I can't remember that we are now approaching 2015!


Me neither - it has all gone incredibly quick this year!
Thank you for the info - I really do appreciate your help  x


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Can anyone tell me which bag this is (and, just as importantly, if anyone has seen one for sale)?

http://www.purseblog.com/images/2014/11/50-Celebrities-Carrying-Chanel-BaGS-29.jpg


----------



## taravb

I'm trying to get an approximate date for this vintage bag. It was purchased in Paris by Sylvia Roth Wildenstein (Google her...fascinating lady) and given to a friend, then passed on to me. There are wonderful stories that go with it. It's definitely quite old.


----------



## georgiegirl27

taravb said:


> I'm trying to get an approximate date for this vintage bag. It was purchased in Paris by Sylvia Roth Wildenstein (Google her...fascinating lady) and given to a friend, then passed on to me. There are wonderful stories that go with it. It's definitely quite old.


I am assuming it has no serial number tucked away in the bottom of your bag? 

I have no idea how old your bag is, but I have this same style of bag also and can tell you that the serial number on mine dates it back to 1989 - 1991, so mine is 25 years old.

*THE* go-to authenticator for anything CHANEL is Colourful Belle - she will not authenticate the bag for you of course because she only authenticates live sales etc., but if you asked her really nicely, she may just tell you in which years this particular model was sold, which may or may not be the same as the date serial on mine?

I hope that helps a little?  x


----------



## Bingu

So I got two Boy bag descriptions from an SA, but they didn't have photos - does anyone have photos of these bags? I have a feeling I'd love to get either of them but of course I'd like to confirm the exact look and shade of color first.... thank you so much in advance!


"BOY CHANEL CHEVRON" NEW MEDIUM BAG IN CRUMBLED LA
CHANEL HANDBAGS - Item: 840564
Color: 2A081 DK NAVY BLUE


"BOY CHANEL CHEVRON" NEW MEDIUM BAG IN CRUMBLED LA
CHANEL HANDBAGS - Item: 840572
Color: 2A086 ORANGE


(Both in Ruth HW)


----------



## Bibi25260

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Can anyone tell me which bag this is (and, just as importantly, if anyone has seen one for sale)?
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/images/2014/11/50-Celebrities-Carrying-Chanel-BaGS-29.jpg


It's the surpique chevron tote. Product code: A92521-Y05854.


----------



## themunchkin

I am new to buying designer bags and I have been reading the forums for a while until I decided to venture myself and buy my first Chanel. 

I bought it from a recommended seller here on the forum, but I can't seem to figure out what model or year this bag is from. It's longer and narrower than what I generally see (my info is limited), it also has a stickerthat says 61- 6K.T , I have no idea what that is.

I have no idea what that means. Can someone help me identify what this bag is? The seller had it listed as timeless classic flap Chanel. 

Thank you!


----------



## taravb

taravb said:


> I'm trying to get an approximate date for this vintage bag. It was purchased in Paris by Sylvia Roth Wildenstein (Google her...fascinating lady) and given to a friend, then passed on to me. There are wonderful stories that go with it. It's definitely quite old.



GeorgieGirl27, I wish it did have a code somewhere.  I've seen some like it but those appear to have "CHANEL" on the little handle brackets (where the handles attach to the bag).  This one doesn't have those.  It's been to the Chanel boutique in Chicago, and everyone agrees it's authentic, but I wonder if it's from a time before labeling, or from a very early run of this style.  It was made in Paris (and stamped accordingly).  My best guess is early 1980s.

A story for another day--the boutique wouldn't work on it, because it was so old.  They suggested that it be "retired," and since there was nothing to lose, I washed it.  In a tub of water.  And it looks AMAZING now.

How crazy is that?  But I'll be able to carry it now, and it's quite lovely.


----------



## taravb

georgiegirl27 said:


> I am assuming it has no serial number tucked away in the bottom of your bag?
> 
> I have no idea how old your bag is, but I have this same style of bag also and can tell you that the serial number on mine dates it back to 1989 - 1991, so mine is 25 years old.
> 
> *THE* go-to authenticator for anything CHANEL is Colourful Belle - she will not authenticate the bag for you of course because she only authenticates live sales etc., but if you asked her really nicely, she may just tell you in which years this particular model was sold, which may or may not be the same as the date serial on mine?
> 
> I hope that helps a little?  x


Thanks, georgiegirl27!  Does your bag have CHANEL on the little brackets where the chains attach to your bag?  Mine doesn't.  It seems to be early-early-early in this design, and is from the Rue Cambon shop in Paris.  I will keep looking for some sort of label...now that I have WASHED the thing (crazy...but the Chicago boutique wouldn't work on it and suggested retiring it...the photo I posted at post 9089 above is post-bath and after the first round of Apple Conditioner), I can get a few stitches repaired in the lining and start using it.  

Yes, I washed my quilted leather vintage bag.  And it's SO gorgeous now!  I would never have been able to carry it before--it was covered in old shoe polish (ARGH!!!!) and so stiff and bent out of shape.


----------



## WXTenCrew

Hey Guys,

I have a friend who owns a pawn shop and an elderly lady brought in a Vintage Chanel Purse.  I have not been able to find this purse anywhere.  I am hoping anyone can give me some info on it.  I am interested in purchasing it as a x-mas gift from his shop but I want to be sure of its validity.  He has not listed this item since it has not been authenticated.  So the only information available is that it's a Vintage Chanel Purse, the elderly lady I mentioned earlier stated she had gotten this as a gift in the 80's.  There are no serials, holograms or anything of that nature.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## sabbiee_co

My aunt gave this to me for Christmas (she bought it in Paris last August and I can't believe she hid it from me for four months!)

She swears that the SA said it's a GST but looking at the other pictures, it's not. Haven't seen this style in Vancouver Chanel stores either.

Help me identify, please?


----------



## phillj12

Gorgeous! It's not a GST, those are more boxy. I think this might be a timeless tote??


----------



## MaryJoe84

That's the Timeless CC Tote! Congrats on this beautiful bag!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I have the older version in silver w/o leather on handles.  I like yours better. Congrats on your bag.


----------



## Powder Puff

Love your timeless tote!!


----------



## shells

I also have the older version.  congrats on a gorgeous , functional and very useful bag!!


----------



## yslvchanel

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Can anyone tell me which bag this is (and, just as importantly, if anyone has seen one for sale)?
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/images/2014/11/50-Celebrities-Carrying-Chanel-BaGS-29.jpg




This chevron tote was on sale during last Xmas sale 2013.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

My boyfriend gave this to me for Christmas. It is a small evening bag, maybe 6" x 8".


----------



## turtlepie18

Anyone have info on Pagoda?  Pic, year? TIA!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Found the bag I was referencing- it was a Crown CC shopper tote from the 2013 Cruise collection!

Now, can anybody tell me the name of this bag?

http://www.luxedesignershop.com/images/luxe/product0849474001280408030.jpg


----------



## kadyooo

Hi ladies, does anyone know what year this bag came out and the name of the color? It looks like pearl white color to me.


----------



## heidipipkin

themunchkin said:


> I am new to buying designer bags and I have been reading the forums for a while until I decided to venture myself and buy my first Chanel.
> 
> I bought it from a recommended seller here on the forum, but I can't seem to figure out what model or year this bag is from. It's longer and narrower than what I generally see (my info is limited), it also has a stickerthat says 61- 6K.T , I have no idea what that is.
> 
> I have no idea what that means. Can someone help me identify what this bag is? The seller had it listed as timeless classic flap Chanel.
> 
> Thank you!


 

I am not an expert and very new to Chanel myself, but the serial number suggests that the bag was made in between 1986-1989, definitely looking amazing for its age. Since it's a vintage bag, who knows what happened to it through out the year. Have you tried asking the seller? Seems like they would know considering they are reputable vintage Chanel items dealer. Anyway Congrats on your amazing find.
Here is the link for the website I found on Chanel's serial number http://www.thebrownpaperbag.net/pages/chanel


----------



## heidipipkin

I accidently came across this beautiful Chanel bag in a youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0rGwJLkzo (showing the bag starting at minute 9:05)
She mentioned in the video that it's called Chanel westminster flap bag, but I have been looking for this bag for 3 years and have yet to see it anywhere or on any pics. It seems like her husband purchased it in 2011. Anyone know anything more about the bag or where it can be purchased? Any info at this point would be great since I have found absolutely nothing


----------



## SharniBear

is anyone able to tell me what bag this is? I have no idea >.<

http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t11...rice=186,2396&sort=Price Low to High&rows=All


----------



## mindfazingrain

Hello all,

I am deeply in love with this Chanel Brooch from the 2012 Spring/Summer collection and the earrings from the same collection. Any information about the name of the collection or the specific product codes would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread. I know these items are not handbags.


----------



## Sabrina7078

Hello everyone!

Could someone please tell me how much a simple chanel pearl necklace (sth like in pictures below) would cost ( a  new one at a chanel store)?
I have absolutely no idea. On ebay there are some pieces but they look rather vintage and prices are high.

A women who shops very often at chanel told me that the least expensive ones were only about 600 euros.....That would be nice but I doubt its like that. Or maybe that used to be but now with al the price increases its much higher.

I would appreciate your help! 

Many thanks in advance

Regards, Sabrina


----------



## Sabrina7078

Here another picture


----------



## baghagg

kadyooo said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know what year this bag came out and the name of the color? It looks like pearl white color to me.



This looks like Pearly Beige, circa 2012 (give or take).


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> This looks like Pearly Beige, circa 2012 (give or take).



Ps. There may be a 2015 Pearly Beige , I'm seeing in other posts


----------



## leashiepoo

mindfazingrain said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am deeply in love with this Chanel Brooch from the 2012 Spring/Summer collection and the earrings from the same collection. Any information about the name of the collection or the specific product codes would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sorry if this is in the wrong thread. I know these items are not handbags.


The theme is "Midnight Camelias"  Style numbers A62098 for the brooch and A62100 for the earrings..


----------



## leashiepoo

Sabrina7078 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Could someone please tell me how much a simple chanel pearl necklace (sth like in pictures below) would cost ( a  new one at a chanel store)?
> I have absolutely no idea. On ebay there are some pieces but they look rather vintage and prices are high.
> 
> A women who shops very often at chanel told me that the least expensive ones were only about 600 euros.....That would be nice but I doubt its like that. Or maybe that used to be but now with al the price increases its much higher.
> 
> I would appreciate your help!
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Regards, Sabrina


It's used to be the classic style of pearl necklace but has since been discontinued.   Approx. $900USD back in the day.


----------



## baghagg

Sabrina7078 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Could someone please tell me how much a simple chanel pearl necklace (sth like in pictures below) would cost ( a  new one at a chanel store)?
> I have absolutely no idea. On ebay there are some pieces but they look rather vintage and prices are high.
> 
> A women who shops very often at chanel told me that the least expensive ones were only about 600 euros.....That would be nice but I doubt its like that. Or maybe that used to be but now with al the price increases its much higher.
> 
> I would appreciate your help!
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Regards, Sabrina



These necklaces are two different styles.   In the first picture the glass beads  ('pearls') are  of different sizes.   I almost purchased this necklace at the boutique in 2012 for roughly  $900.00. - $1,200.00 USD give or take  (don't remember exact price ) so maybe they still make this necklace.    In the picture at the bottom all glass beads are of the same size.   I don't recall seeing this necklace in quite a while. ..   Resellers have these and other necklaces from time to time if you have your heart set on one which has in fact been discontinued.   Hth


----------



## Sabrina7078

baghagg said:


> These necklaces are two different styles.   In the first picture the glass beads  ('pearls') are  of different sizes.   I almost purchased this necklace at the boutique in 2012 for roughly  $900.00. - $1,200.00 USD give or take  (don't remember exact price ) so maybe they still make this necklace.    In the picture at the bottom all glass beads are of the same size.   I don't recall seeing this necklace in quite a while. ..  hth



Thank you very much for the information. It doesnt have to be exactly like this and it could be with plastic as well (if they even do that). Colour doesnt matter neither. It just should be long enough to wear it like on the second picture and there should be the cc.


----------



## Sabrina7078

leashiepoo said:


> It's used to be the classic style of pearl necklace but has since been discontinued.   Approx. $900USD back in the day.



Thank you very much! It doesnt has to be as classic as on the picture just about the same length and with the cc. And no need for real pearls. Just like simple. Anyway thank you. Will check as soon as in Paris but I hate not beeing able to do research online and get an idea of the prices. So annoying to ask the price of every single peace in the shop.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Whoops, apparently I spoke too soon- I ID'ed the wrong bag!

Again, can anyone tell me which bag this is? It doesn't look quite like the Surpique or the Crown tote (here is another picture of the bag I am seeking) :

http://content.purseblog.com/images/2014/11/50-Celebrities-Carrying-Chanel-BaGS-29.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/ee/fa/0d/eefa0d6159e6ec1cfde8640a888f8e26.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## LVLov3r

Sabrina7078 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please tell me how much a simple chanel pearl necklace (sth like in pictures below) would cost ( a  new one at a chanel store)?
> 
> I have absolutely no idea. On ebay there are some pieces but they look rather vintage and prices are high.
> 
> 
> 
> A women who shops very often at chanel told me that the least expensive ones were only about 600 euros.....That would be nice but I doubt its like that. Or maybe that used to be but now with al the price increases its much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Sabrina




Hi if by any chance you find something similar at the store can you please let me know, I'm looking for something like that too. Thank you (I haven't seen any)


----------



## kadyooo

baghagg said:


> This looks like Pearly Beige, circa 2012 (give or take).


Thank you ~ it should be from 2012, I see the serial code starting at 17xx, I can find photos and people posting their pearly beige in caviar leather classic flaps, but none in lambskin over the internet  is it a rare piece that I should keep into my collection ???


----------



## Jolrus

Hi, can some one help me with this? There's a mix answers when I seached online. 

What is the material/leather of the Stretch Spirit Cabas tote bag in patent black? Is it vinyl(man-made leather) OR real calf leather? Thank you.


----------



## Bibi25260

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Whoops, apparently I spoke too soon- I ID'ed the wrong bag!
> 
> Again, can anyone tell me which bag this is? It doesn't look quite like the Surpique or the Crown tote (here is another picture of the bag I am seeking) :
> 
> http://content.purseblog.com/images/2014/11/50-Celebrities-Carrying-Chanel-BaGS-29.jpg
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/ee/fa/0d/eefa0d6159e6ec1cfde8640a888f8e26.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, again it is the surpique chevron tote as I have answered before. And I gave you the product code in post #9092.


----------



## shopgirljuls

Hello. I am new to Purse Forum so I'm not sure I'm doing this correctly. I tried searching this thread, and others, to see if this bag was already covered. I didn't come up with much, although I'm probably not searching "correctly." Can anyone identify this WOC? What type of leather is it? What is the foil-like metallic on top? Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes, again it is the surpique chevron tote as I have answered before. And I gave you the product code in post #9092.


My apologies...contacted Chanel and you are indeed correct,Bibi. What threw me off was the variance in the different bags in this model. Thanks!


----------



## mindfazingrain

leashiepoo said:


> The theme is "Midnight Camelias"  Style numbers A62098 for the brooch and A62100 for the earrings..



Thank you so much!


----------



## xoxoceline

heidipipkin said:


> I accidently came across this beautiful Chanel bag in a youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0rGwJLkzo (showing the bag starting at minute 9:05)
> She mentioned in the video that it's called Chanel westminster flap bag, but I have been looking for this bag for 3 years and have yet to see it anywhere or on any pics. It seems like her husband purchased it in 2011. Anyone know anything more about the bag or where it can be purchased? Any info at this point would be great since I have found absolutely nothing


Hi! I found a Chanel bag very similar to this at gilt.com! Just search for Chanel and it is on the first page


----------



## Bibi25260

BagsNBaguettes said:


> My apologies...contacted Chanel and you are indeed correct,Bibi. What threw me off was the variance in the different bags in this model. Thanks!


You're welcome. The chevron comes in a flap, tote and camera case.


----------



## heidipipkin

xoxoceline said:


> Hi! I found a Chanel bag very similar to this at gilt.com! Just search for Chanel and it is on the first page


 You are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You found it.
Now that I know the correct name ( Chanel chocolate bar flap bag (with pearls?) in case anyone else wants to know), I can find it more easily. Thank you so much


----------



## xoxoceline

heidipipkin said:


> You are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You found it.
> Now that I know the correct name ( Chanel chocolate bar flap bag (with pearls?) in case anyone else wants to know), I can find it more easily. Thank you so much


Of course!


----------



## sallehhh

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone have seen this chanel and which collection it was introduced in and the price for it! 

Thanks


----------



## Blairbass

Does anyone know the name of this Chanel purse? The serial number is from 2003-2004. I would love to know the name of this beautiful little purse.


----------



## Coco4Life

sallehhh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone have seen this chanel and which collection it was introduced in and the price for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I think that's from the Paris Moscow collection but I'm not certain.


----------



## blondechild

Hi everyone!  

Can someone help me out identifying this bag?


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone tell me what season my brooch is from? I have the number on the receipt if that helps. The SA didn't give me the tag when he packed it up


----------



## jencats

Hi, Can anyone help me to identify the chanel bag on the right hand side. Thanks.


----------



## Chanelcc

Hi please someone tell me where to post authentication for chanel. Thanks


----------



## karyn12

blondechild said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can someone help me out identifying this bag?


This one is Chanel COCO soft.


----------



## lovelvburberry

Hi dear Chanel experts,

Can someone help to identify this bag? Does anyone know its style # and the name?  The pictures borrowed from TPF member's post in Authentic Chanel Finds Thread. Thank you.


----------



## DRIZZYDRAKE27

JessLovesTim said:


> Did some more research- def 14c. Cannot buy anymore in stores (they were in stores 11/13) but can search resellers and eBay for one.


this bag was made again for cruise15 . saw it in bergdorfs


----------



## blondechild

karyn12 said:


> This one is Chanel COCO soft.



Thank you! I was so attracted to the material and color!


----------



## Origins

Can someone help me identify this chanel.Thanks!


----------



## Origins

I'm new to the forum, sorry for the flip photo above&#128521;


----------



## CamelliaRose

Can you please tell me which bag this is?  Thanks!


----------



## Marmarides

Chanelcc said:


> Hi please someone tell me where to post authentication for chanel. Thanks



Here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008-33.html


----------



## itscoco888

Hello all,

I have been given a handbag from my mother that was given to her many years ago, I'd estimate about 15 years ago. 

I'd really like to know what model it is. Is it vintage?

Any help is appreciated. 


Colin


----------



## styledbyher

Which bAg is this and from which collection??


----------



## Tsundere

That bag is just named as "aged calfskin flap bag with embellished medallions" from the Cruise 2014/15 collections. She costs $5600.  (You can give an SA the following if you're looking for her in-store: A92674 Y09405 94305)

There's a reveal for the bag here and ugh... Drool worthy!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/just-when-i-thought-i-was-safe-from-891040.html


----------



## Tsundere

itscoco888 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been given a handbag from my mother that was given to her many years ago, I'd estimate about 15 years ago.
> 
> I'd really like to know what model it is. Is it vintage?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Colin



Do you see a hologram tag anywhere inside with a serial number on it? 



styledbyher said:


> Which bAg is this and from which collection??




Your thread was merged here and I answered your q!


----------



## itscoco888

Tsundere said:


> Do you see a hologram tag anywhere inside with a serial number on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thread was merged here and I answered your q!




No I cannot find any hologram or serial number. Only a little gold plaque saying made in France.


----------



## armcandy44

Hi, I am trying to identify this bag. Does anyone know what this bag is called? It says 14K, what does the K stand for? What do you guys think about it?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Fem1014

I think that the shopping in chains tote or shopping with chains??  I'm pretty sure its something around those lines.


----------



## armcandy44

Sorry I don't know how to rotate the pic!


----------



## armcandy44

Hi, I am trying to identify this bag. Does anyone know what this bag is called? It says 14K, what does the K stand for? What do you guys think about it? 

Thanks so much!

Sorry I don't know how to rotate the pic.


----------



## armcandy44

Fem1014 said:


> I think that the shopping in chains tote or shopping with chains??  I'm pretty sure its something around those lines.


Thanks!


----------



## armcandy44

Sorry didn't see the identify thread. Posting this over there.


----------



## chillaxia

please help identify this flap bag, the Chanel Toronto Boutique just received this last Thursday, the SA mentioned its part of the cruise 2015 collection


----------



## Lv2013

purplewithenvy said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the style name and/or number of this Chanel? Thank you so much!




I saw a white/ cream one in Phipps mall, asks fifth Ave in Atlanta. I don't know the name or number of the item. It was displayed at the store yesterday. It was so cute. I believe it was $3800


----------



## calflu

Shopping with chain


You can do a search for the name
There has been many threads and posts about this bag





armcandy44 said:


> Hi, I am trying to identify this bag. Does anyone know what this bag is called? It says 14K, what does the K stand for? What do you guys think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to rotate the pic.


----------



## APRIL251

Hello guys I'm new to the Chanel forum.  I was hoping that someone could help me to identify the style name of this handbag and possibly which season it's from


----------



## lovelvburberry

chillaxia said:


> please help identify this flap bag, the Chanel Toronto Boutique just received this last Thursday, the SA mentioned its part of the cruise 2015 collection



It's called Burgundy Rocks.


----------



## chillaxia

lovelvburberry said:


> It's called Burgundy Rocks.


 


you're right, thanks!!!


----------



## Minion89

Anyone knows if this boy is still available ?


----------



## alexandracyn

Hi all! Sorry if this has been asked, but my mother really liked this bag (worn by Chiara Ferragni here).. In this exact color (i believe the color is Cream??)

It looks like a classic flap bag in jumbo to me, but on her blog (theblondesalad) she said its a 2.55, but isnt 2.55 supposed to have that square lock? Im confused...

Please help me!


----------



## ivbymon

Dear experts, has anyone comes across an authentic chanel Lemon yellow patent quilted Woc? serial no. 17585226 . is it a seasonal item? wanna is this woc authentic.Thank you very much.


----------



## H. for H.

Please help identify this bag, would love to know more (name, season, color, etc). Thank you!


----------



## APRIL251

Hello guys I'm new to the Chanel forum side. I normally am in the LV and Gucci forums. I'm trying help a friend locate this item. I was hoping that someone could help me to identify the style name of this handbag and possibly which season it's from


----------



## justaguyknows

Could someone help me identify this purse?


----------



## bsonnenberg

APRIL251 said:


> Hello guys I'm new to the Chanel forum side. I normally am in the LV and Gucci forums. I'm trying help a friend locate this item. I was hoping that someone could help me to identify the style name of this handbag and possibly which season it's from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869876




Rhodoid Modern Chain bowling bag. 2008.


----------



## APRIL251

bsonnenberg said:


> Rhodoid Modern Chain bowling bag. 2008.




Thanks a million for your help!!!!


----------



## Coco4Life

alexandracyn said:


> Hi all! Sorry if this has been asked, but my mother really liked this bag (worn by Chiara Ferragni here).. In this exact color (i believe the color is Cream??)
> 
> It looks like a classic flap bag in jumbo to me, but on her blog (theblondesalad) she said its a 2.55, but isnt 2.55 supposed to have that square lock? Im confused...
> 
> Please help me!


I own this bag. This bag is the classic flap in Beige Clair with Gold Hardware. It looks like a Jumbo but I'm not certain from the angle. It's definitely not a 2.55.


----------



## alexandracyn

@coco4life thank you, dear!!


----------



## JessieRose

It is the "new portobello" I believe from F/W 2009. http://shopping2much.blogspot.com/2009/12/chanel-portobello-bag.html 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...e-post-your-portobello-ligne-here-407996.html



H. for H. said:


> Please help identify this bag, would love to know more (name, season, color, etc). Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869551


----------



## d0rkielici0uz

Can someone help me ID this bag? Thanks!


----------



## H. for H.

JessieRose said:


> It is the "new portobello" I believe from F/W 2009. http://shopping2much.blogspot.com/2009/12/chanel-portobello-bag.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...e-post-your-portobello-ligne-here-407996.html


Thanks for the info JessieRose!


----------



## Hellobaby555

Could someone please identify this Chanel woc for me please.. Seller said she bought this last year. Authentic card lost and she took off the hologram sticker by accident.. By looking at its outlook, can anyone tell me if this is authentic? Thanks very much


----------



## Hellobaby555

Photos for the upper post woc


----------



## sararachelle

Hi everyone,

I apologize for creating a new thread. I couldn't seem to find another place to post this question.

I just purchased this bag last night online, in a nice pre-owned condition. This buy was a total impulse buy, lol but I love the silver chain paired with the red! 

Do you know the name of the bag? I haven't seen it before and wasn't able to pull up the name anywhere. It is authentic by the way.

Thank you


----------



## absolutanne

^^ classic flap with bijoux chain, if i am not mistaken


----------



## gquinn

It's from 2007 but I don't think it has an official name. The chain is referred to as the bijoux or "new" chain and many TPFers call this bag the "hybrid flap". 

Hope this helps! 



sararachelle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize for creating a new thread. I couldn't seem to find another place to post this question.
> 
> I just purchased this bag last night online, in a nice pre-owned condition. This buy was a total impulse buy, lol but I love the silver chain paired with the red!
> 
> Do you know the name of the bag? I haven't seen it before and wasn't able to pull up the name anywhere. It is authentic by the way.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## deviens

hi ladies, anyone can help identify this boy bag?

thanks


----------



## QnBee9

I saw this bag while searching Chanel today. The pic was from the purse blog so I contacted them asking for the bag name. Meg said she didn't know the name but did know it was from the 2013 collection. I tried searching on here and had no luck. Could someone please help? Thank you.


----------



## QnBee9

Sorry, I kept googling and figured out the answer. Classic elegance Chanel flap in burgundy.


----------



## Brinana

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I think it's a mini flap something or another, but I have searched and searched and haven't found a name for it yet. The hardware is gold and there's also a tassel on the right side of the bag that you can't see in the picture. Thank you!


----------



## 415PurseLOVA

I'm not sure which thread to post this to, but hopefully I have the correct thread... 

Does Chanel bags that were made in the early 90's have hologram stickers in them? -Mine has a sticker,but it also has the hologram cc.. some that I've seen doesn't have it, but I'm not sure if it's just the pictures because I've only seen them online. The number on my bag starts with a #1 and has 7 digits total..

Can someone please help me!!!


----------



## nailafficionada

deviens said:


> hi ladies, anyone can help identify this boy bag?
> 
> thanks




It's from the Cruise 2015.. 7400$


----------



## nailafficionada

QnBee9 said:


> I saw this bag while searching Chanel today. The pic was from the purse blog so I contacted them asking for the bag name. Meg said she didn't know the name but did know it was from the 2013 collection. I tried searching on here and had no luck. Could someone please help? Thank you.



Correct the bag is from the Fall 2013- Act 1 collection.


----------



## krism805

can somebody please help me id this handbag? thank you very much.


----------



## rada13

Hi,
can someone help me identifying this bag. I can't find any pictures or information about it.


https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=E63FCF12CAB52EAE%21552


----------



## zh123

chillaxia said:


> please help identify this flap bag, the Chanel Toronto Boutique just received this last Thursday, the SA mentioned its part of the cruise 2015 collection



I bought this bag last Monday from Chanel Printemps Paris and I also wondered what's the name of the bag. Thank you!


----------



## zh123

lovelvburberry said:


> It's called Burgundy Rocks.



Thanks from me too! Been wondering about it too!


----------



## JessieRose

It is a Soft Elegance Flap. 





QnBee9 said:


> I saw this bag while searching Chanel today. The pic was from the purse blog so I contacted them asking for the bag name. Meg said she didn't know the name but did know it was from the 2013 collection. I tried searching on here and had no luck. Could someone please help? Thank you.


----------



## selenesel

Hello people, this bag is real or no? The photos are too small to see (

http://s36-temporary-files.radikal.ru/29cf2ef779244409928552997d24709f/-88693455.jpg

http://s36-temporary-files.radikal.ru/1cec139037f64e4d86b110bbc877630c/-88693455.jpg

http://s36-temporary-files.radikal.ru/f8ce18c9a272444e813169a021635edb/-88693455.jpg


----------



## Anneoftucson

Hi guys! I'm looking for the name of this Chanel Bag? Also the year and collection it's from? (Picture is not mine) TIA!


----------



## GilaBag

can somebody identify this bag for me please. Bought it last week, and stupidly enough didnt ask for the name.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Hi,

I'm just wondering if anyone can let me know the name of this bag?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you


----------



## JessieRose

It is a Large French Riviera Tote. 





Anneoftucson said:


> Hi guys! I'm looking for the name of this Chanel Bag? Also the year and collection it's from? (Picture is not mine) TIA!


----------



## JessieRose

This is a lambskin vertical mademoiselle flap. I believe it was produced around 2006. 





LittlemissPeppa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone can let me know the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886475
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Anneoftucson

JessieRose said:


> It is a Large French Riviera Tote.




Thank you!!


----------



## Newchanel

Bought this from the boutique in Jan 2014 in the UK but I threw away the card so I don't know the name of this colour. Any experts out there who may know..?


----------



## libertygirl

Does anyone know what model this is? I believe it's from around 2012 or 2013... been driving myself nuts trying to find out online. If anyone has a clue, I would be eternally grateful!!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

JessieRose said:


> This is a lambskin vertical mademoiselle flap. I believe it was produced around 2006.




Thank you


----------



## JessieRose

It is an iridescent calfskin large new bubble flap. 





libertygirl said:


> Does anyone know what model this is? I believe it's from around 2012 or 2013... been driving myself nuts trying to find out online. If anyone has a clue, I would be eternally grateful!!


----------



## libertygirl

JessieRose said:


> It is an iridescent calfskin large new bubble flap.



Thank you so so much!


----------



## CheapChicPurses

Hello. I have not posted on here before and hope I am doing it correctly. 

I have a general question and was hoping one or more of you may be able to provide me with an answer and/or additional information.

I recently came across a quilted fabric Chanel Handbag and on the interior the word CHANEL is stamped in gold with the registered symbol. On the opposite interior side the words MADE IN FRANCE on the top line and COCO with the registered symbol underneath. 

It appears to be a vintage bag.

My question is: Did Chanel ever make any bags that displayed the COCO name? If so, can you provide any additional information regarding the bags that did display the COCO name.

Thank you so much for any assistance you can provide!!!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Anyone know what bag this is? I need it in my life!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Hello! Sorry I may have posted this question in the wrong thread earlier. Wondering if you ladies know what bag Vanessa Paradis is carrying. Looks like the straps don't go through all four holes; instead, the strap is attached to gold hoops that loop through the bag.


----------



## baghagg

Tina_Bina said:


> Hello! Sorry I may have posted this question in the wrong thread earlier. Wondering if you ladies know what bag Vanessa Paradis is carrying. Looks like the straps don't go through all four holes; instead, the strap is attached to gold hoops that loop through the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889671



Not sure, but it appears the strap is completely leather, no chains


----------



## Tina_Bina

baghagg said:


> Not sure, but it appears the strap is completely leather, no chains




I wonder if it's the new "Girl" bag!
http://chanel-news.chanel.com/en/ho...stewart---alice-dellal-faces-of-the-3-gi.html


----------



## baghagg

Tina_Bina said:


> I wonder if it's the new "Girl" bag!
> http://chanel-news.chanel.com/en/ho...stewart---alice-dellal-faces-of-the-3-gi.html



Probably, good call, maybe in the morning I'll research it..  If I come up with anything I'll post it


----------



## naomiBrit

HI, I Just purchased this bag 2nd hand. I was told it was from Cruise Collection 2010 but i am struggling to find pics from this collection. The strap is attached to underside of bag. Anyone know name and color of this bag please?


----------



## calflu

The girl bag is the one that looks like a Chanel jacket. 


Her bag looks like castle rock to me 




Tina_Bina said:


> I wonder if it's the new "Girl" bag!
> http://chanel-news.chanel.com/en/ho...stewart---alice-dellal-faces-of-the-3-gi.html


----------



## JessieRose

This isn't the best photo, but it appears to be part of the "retro class" line. The short/thick chain is in the back, it has a long leather shoulder strap. I want to say the collection was 13K, but I know they came out with additional colors and sizes. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/retro-class-bag-882693.html

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Caviar-Quilted-Large-Retro-Class-Flap-Brown-58899



Tina_Bina said:


> Anyone know what bag this is? I need it in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889669


----------



## Tina_Bina

JessieRose said:


> This isn't the best photo, but it appears to be part of the "retro class" line. The short/thick chain is in the back, it has a long leather shoulder strap. I want to say the collection was 13K, but I know they came out with additional colors and sizes.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/retro-class-bag-882693.html
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Caviar-Quilted-Large-Retro-Class-Flap-Brown-58899




Thank you JessieRose!


----------



## Donna.west44

Does anyone know the name of this bag? My SA said he thinks late 80's / early 90's by serial number but he said he thought it was lovely and hadn't seen one like it before with the ring round the clasp


----------



## pinkny

Donna.west44 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? My SA said he thinks late 80's / early 90's by serial number but he said he thought it was lovely and hadn't seen one like it before with the ring round the clasp
> 
> View attachment 2892214




It is lovely!


----------



## sararachelle

absolutanne said:


> ^^ classic flap with bijoux chain, if i am not mistaken







gquinn said:


> It's from 2007 but I don't think it has an official name. The chain is referred to as the bijoux or "new" chain and many TPFers call this bag the "hybrid flap".
> 
> Hope this helps!




Thanks!


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Hi ladies: this tote is from the new chanel 2015 spring collection. does anyone knows what is this collection called? thanks in advance!!





(photocredit instagram)


----------



## lms910

jennot said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> Anybody know the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 675081
> 
> 
> TIA!


Looks like a 226/227 reissue with gold hardware!


----------



## Bibi25260

VeryIntoChanel said:


> Hi ladies: this tote is from the new chanel 2015 spring collection. does anyone knows what is this collection called? thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photocredit instagram)


Burgundy rocks.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hello ladies & gents - I am usually found in the Gucci & LV section however have been keen to add a lovely Chanel to my collection for a while!

I have the chance to buy this bag - all confirmed authentic and with card etc - however the seller is not sure of the exact name. I was wondering if any of you guys might be able to assist?

A name/date/any info would be greatly appreciated - I think im gonna take the plunge and but this new-to-me beauty!


----------



## krism805

_Lee said:


> Hello ladies & gents - I am usually found in the Gucci & LV section however have been keen to add a lovely Chanel to my collection for a while!
> 
> I have the chance to buy this bag - all confirmed authentic and with card etc - however the seller is not sure of the exact name. I was wondering if any of you guys might be able to assist?
> 
> A name/date/any info would be greatly appreciated - I think im gonna take the plunge and but this new-to-me beauty!




cambon camera bag


----------



## ScottyGal

krism805 said:


> cambon camera bag



Thank you


----------



## baghagg

Bibi25260 said:


> Burgundy rocks.



Does this tote come in a large size?


----------



## SharniBear

I've seen a few of these around but I am stumped as to what it is called? Thanks pretties &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Summer_N

Donna.west44 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? My SA said he thinks late 80's / early 90's by serial number but he said he thought it was lovely and hadn't seen one like it before with the ring round the clasp
> 
> View attachment 2892214


Is it flat????


----------



## Donna.west44

Summer_N said:


> Is it flat????




Yes it is, the bag is vintage so might not have been so flat years ago. Do you know what it's called?


----------



## Dawn72

Can someone identify this beautiful Chanel Gwenny is carrying, please?


----------



## krism805

Dawn72 said:


> Can someone identify this beautiful Chanel Gwenny is carrying, please?




Looks like a CC Delivery Quilted Tote Bag


----------



## Dawn72

Thank you &#128537;


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Bibi25260 said:


> Burgundy rocks.


thanks!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

baghagg said:


> Does this tote come in a large size?


I was actually today at the boutique and saw only this size in black and red, so my guess would be only this size. Maybe you can find more info on the spring act I thread: there are lists.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dawn72 said:


> Can someone identify this beautiful Chanel Gwenny is carrying, please?


Yes it's the CC delivery, it's from last fall. If you want the product code, here's a link: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...with-a-rigid.14K.A92577Y0939399587.c.14K.html


----------



## centralsoccer32

Can someone please tell me the name and year of this bag? Maybe even the price? Thanks!


----------



## doumanger

hihi

just find back a card in my drawer
could i know this card is from which year>>>but some of my bag have been sold out....just wanan know...it come from which year..
is that cambon style release that year>

thanks


----------



## nastasja

doumanger said:


> just find back a card in my drawer
> could i know this card is from which year>>>
> 
> thanks




2005-2006


----------



## cd01

hi im new to Chanel could you please help with this style name and info thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331477099289?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Bibi25260

centralsoccer32 said:


> Can someone please tell me the name and year of this bag? Maybe even the price? Thanks!


Castle rock, pre fall 2013 and re release spring 2014, 2760 euro.


----------



## krism805

cd01 said:


> hi im new to Chanel could you please help with this style name and info thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331477099289?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Ultimate Stitch Mini Flap


----------



## cd01

krism805 said:


> Ultimate Stitch Mini Flap


 thank you


----------



## viany

Can you please help me to Authenticate this Chanel boy


----------



## revangelina

Hello all, I'm in love with this Chanel pre-loved bag I saw. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? It's from a reseller store in Ginza. Does Japanese 2nd hand bag store only sells 100% genuine bags? Or should I still be wary? What do I look for to aunthenticate this bag? I'm sorry this is my first Chanel purchase 

And does anyone know the Year of this bag?


----------



## calflu

You should go to authentic thread and follow the format on first post





viany said:


> Can you please help me to Authenticate this Chanel boy







revangelina said:


> Hello all, I'm in love with this Chanel pre-loved bag I saw. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? It's from a reseller store in Ginza. Does Japanese 2nd hand bag store only sells 100% genuine bags? Or should I still be wary? What do I look for to aunthenticate this bag? I'm sorry this is my first Chanel purchase
> 
> 
> 
> And does anyone know the Year of this bag?


----------



## turtlepie18

.


----------



## BagS4me123

Hi can someone please identify and provide info on this bag.  Year/season/price/any info.  TIA


----------



## Bibi25260

BagS4me123 said:


> Hi can someone please identify and provide info on this bag.  Year/season/price/any info.  TIA


This could be Cruise 2015 or pre spring, found price and availability here on the forum. 
It's the first post: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-536.html


----------



## cheeseny

Hi dear ladies,
Anyone knows the style of this tote? Code reads 13xxxxxx... so it's from year 2009-2010.. I can't find any info at all.... thanks!!


----------



## cheeseny

cheeseny said:


> Hi dear ladies,
> Anyone knows the style of this tote? Code reads 13xxxxxx... so it's from year 2009-2010.. I can't find any info at all.... thanks!!


oops i found it... it's the Sensual CC tote from 2010 collection...


----------



## barbieazteca

Hello ladies, please help me find information about color of this bag, maybe what season/ collection, found the picture on the internet but no info regarding year etc


----------



## jmcadon

Can someone identify this older style for me, please? The number inside the bag is 4035654.  Thanks a bunch


----------



## bonelda

Hi - anyone know what this is and when its from? thanks.http://www.ebay.com/itm/201289596687?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## andrea87

Anyone know what collection/year this jacket is from?


----------



## EricaWeng

Dose anyone know some detail informations about this purse?

Really love the colour. Yesterday I saw a recoloured vintage purse had exactly same design and colour. I was just struggling 1 night, it's gone this morning.


----------



## Zojja

You should ask in the Chanel forum, I don't know details other than it looks to be a large? chevron flap bag.  Not sure about the color.


----------



## Leonie Vallon

Newchanel said:


> Bought this from the boutique in Jan 2014 in the UK but I threw away the card so I don't know the name of this colour. Any experts out there who may know..?


Chanel is not very inventive as far as the names of colors are concerned unlike Hermès which names even the slightest nuance of a color. It's probably beige or light pink.


----------



## bakeacookie

My brooch says A15  P on it along with Made in France and all that. 

Does that indicate what season it's from?


----------



## EricaWeng

Thanks. I don't know how to find chanel forum by my iphone app. 

I checked a lot of chanel chevron, but I can't find this colour.


----------



## nanaimo75

Hi, does anyone know the exact name of this? I bought it in London in Dec 2014, and it was described as a large shopping tote. Bizarrely, I can't find a picture of it on the Net.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

EricaWeng said:


> Thanks. I don't know how to find chanel forum by my iphone app.
> 
> I checked a lot of chanel chevron, but I can't find this colour.




I don't know the name of the color but a You Tuber name Elle Florence did a review on her Chevron Flap in a similar color.  It is a gorgeous bag but from a few seasons ago


----------



## Valentine2014

nanaimo75 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the exact name of this? I bought it in London in Dec 2014, and it was described as a large shopping tote. Bizarrely, I can't find a picture of it on the Net.
> 
> View attachment 2901664



I think the SAS just called it the Boy Tote. Btw, is it the pic or IRL, a bit of the black paint on the buckle has come off?


----------



## nanaimo75

Valentine2014 said:


> I think the SAS just called it the Boy Tote. Btw, is it the pic or IRL, a bit of the black paint on the buckle has come off?




Thanks. It's the picture (thank goodness).


----------



## Bibi25260

bakeacookie said:


> My brooch says A15  P on it along with Made in France and all that.
> 
> Does that indicate what season it's from?


Yes A15 P is 2015 spring.


----------



## bakeacookie

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes A15 P is 2015 spring.




Thank you! 

Still wondering why I can't find any photos on it. But thank you


----------



## Bibi25260

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Still wondering why I can't find any photos on it. But thank you


You're welcome!

Sadly not all Chanel items are shown on their website. Maybe one pic will pop up here in the authentic finds thread.


----------



## veneti

i saw these cute shoes on instagram. can anybody please id them? name, style name, color, maybe even what collection or year they are from if possible? thank you so much!!


----------



## Fashion Freak

sorry I forgot where I found this pic. What is it? Is it from recent chevron collection? Thank you


----------



## Bibi25260

Fashion Freak said:


> View attachment 2903684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I forgot where I found this pic. What is it? Is it from recent chevron collection? Thank you


Chevron camera bag, I know it was in red last fall, maybe this one too.


----------



## Fashion Freak

Thank you Bibi for your info!


----------



## sskona

Hello, got this mini vintage bag and wondering if anyone knows year and model please?  Greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## queenbee1196

Please help me identify what model this Chanel bag is? I've been told it's old or vintage. The interior leather as you can see on the photo has some parts already 'peeled' or 'cracked', maybe because of its age/storage duration. I just wanna know also if this is authentic or not. Thanks in advance! xoxo


----------



## neverenuf

Does anyone know what style this purse is called? What year/season and colors available? 
TIA!


----------



## Chanbal

Chanel Luxury Ligne flap


----------



## tinyturtle

i'm pretty certain this is the taupe color from 2009



barbieazteca said:


> Hello ladies, please help me find information about color of this bag, maybe what season/ collection, found the picture on the internet but no info regarding year etc


----------



## nia44

Hi! Do any of you know this model and which year it's from?


----------



## lshcat

nia44 said:


> Hi! Do any of you know this model and which year it's from?




Travel line east west flap bags were early 2000's I am pretty sure, 2001-2003-ish.


----------



## nia44

lshcat said:


> Travel line east west flap bags were early 2000's I am pretty sure, 2001-2003-ish.




Thank you lshcat!!


----------



## Savtse27

Does anyone know the model of this bag and what year it is from?  I've just bought it preloved and I am just so thrilled.  It is my very first Chanel Bag   Thank you!


----------



## gail13

I have an option to purchase this, was told it was a Camellia Flap but as I look at it, I'm not sure that's what these are on the flap.  Does anyone know what this is  and when it's from approx?  

Thank you


----------



## sdscherry

Hi!

My mum recently handed me this bag, serial number is 10xx, believe it's more than 10 yrs old??

Does anyone know what model is this called?  TIA!


----------



## Billie28

Hello,
I get a bag from my mother. Can someone tell me, what bag that is. 

Sorry for my english &#128522;


----------



## neverenuf

Chanbal said:


> Chanel Luxury Ligne flap


Thank you


----------



## Knicole

I am drooling over this bag. Anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## Lightmint

Looks similar, but I can't find what it's called!


----------



## gail13

Knicole said:


> I am drooling over this bag. Anyone know what bag this is?



It's one we need in our closet to be sure!


----------



## artax

Never seen this before....


----------



## tutushopper

Lightmint said:


> Looks similar, but I can't find what it's called!
> 
> View attachment 2908971



It looks like the Chanel Madison bag from around 2007.  It was made in patent for spring in a few colors (gold, black, red); not sure when this leather version is from but I think the same year.

This is the thread for posting queries about identifying bags:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-620.html


----------



## tutushopper

Knicole said:


> I am drooling over this bag. Anyone know what bag this is?



The enchained boy from fall 2013 Paris Edinburgh Métiers d'Art collection.


----------



## queenbee1196

Does anyone know what model this bag is and what year as well? They say it's old but I wanna know the exact. TIA!


----------



## Lightmint

tutushopper said:


> It looks like the Chanel Madison bag from around 2007.  It was made in patent for spring in a few colors (gold, black, red); not sure when this leather version is from but I think the same year.
> 
> This is the thread for posting queries about identifying bags:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-620.html


Thanks Tutushopper!! Glad I found this thread, I am always trying to learn about Chanel styles that came out before my admiration started


----------



## melinda_dwyer

Can anyone help me identify this bag. I can't find details/pictures anywhere. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gail13

queenbee1196 said:


> Does anyone know what model this bag is and what year as well? They say it's old but I wanna know the exact. TIA!



Are these pics of the same bag?  It looks like two different styles.


----------



## Savtse27

savtse27 said:


> does anyone know the model of this bag and what year it is from?  I've just bought it preloved and i am just so thrilled.  It is my very first chanel bag   thank you!




bump


----------



## queenbee1196

gail13 said:


> Are these pics of the same bag?  It looks like two different styles.





They are the same bag  the photo on the upper left corner has its chains down at the back so it looks shorter, while the photo on the lower left corner is spread out so it looks longer  plus, they are taken on different angles  the close up photos are for the logo on the front of the bag and at the bottom, and also the interior logo  

I hope this clears up your doubt  and I hope you could help me with this. Thanks for replying anyway! )


----------



## tutushopper

Lightmint said:


> Thanks Tutushopper!! Glad I found this thread, I am always trying to learn about Chanel styles that came out before my admiration started


You are very welcome!


melinda_dwyer said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag. I can't find details/pictures anywhere. Any help is greatly appreciated.


It looks like it's from the mineral nights collection.


----------



## Knicole

tutushopper said:


> The enchained boy from fall 2013 Paris Edinburgh Métiers d'Art collection.




Thank you so much! I wish there was I way I could find one..


----------



## karocena

I was just wondering if anyone knew if this bag had a name.  The only thing I know about it is that it's from Spring 2009. Would love to know the name


----------



## tinyturtle

don't know, but is it a phone case?


----------



## karocena

No, it's actually quite large, kind of like a classic flap on its side.  This is a picture of it from Gossip Girl.


----------



## BuyerBB

Please identify this bag for me.


----------



## Minionlove

Can someone tell me what this bag's name is and its season? Thanks!


----------



## blondy12

do anyone know the name of this bag please


----------



## ashi112211

Does anyone know about this bag? I know it's from 2010 but never saw it on anyone or online and not sure about the name either.


Thanks for your help


----------



## bluechipla

Hi
Just got this as a gift and wondering what this Chanel is. I know it is vintage for sure. Anyone have anything similar? I cant find the serial number on it either but the leather and chains feel really nice.


----------



## takkitackey

hi can anybody identify which collections or series number these earrings are from? Many thanks!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello ladies! I just purchased this bag on TheRealReal.com. Can someone kindly ID this style? Thanks!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Here's another photo


----------



## Carrelover

Hello fellow Chanel lovers.... Can you help me ID this beauty?  It is about 6-7 years old.  Thanks a bunch&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Hi Ladies, Could you pls help me identify this Chanel tote?
The date code is 12xxxxxx.
Thanks


----------



## EricaWeng

This one 

I bought the one which is showing on the pic is a super copy since I really love the design. I'd like to collect an authentic one. Dose anyone know the name of this model and the year? I saw a gold one on eBay last year, but it's been sold very quick. I even didn't have time to recheck the purse and it's gone


----------



## biancacinelli

Hello girls! Could you please authenticate this Chanel? Can't find a forum for that, thanks for you help!


----------



## highoctanehoney

https://www.etsy.com/listing/216638038/vintage-pink-chanel-bag-circa-1960?ref=favs_view_6


----------



## kaori

Hi ladies! I have this medium sized black white shoulder bag that I purchased new a long time ago, but never knew the name of the collection. I figure it's about time I do.  Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RitaShamoun

wow love it


----------



## ktoll119

I was visiting Milan this weekend for a shopping trip and stopped in Chanel for my first ever Chanel bag purchase. I was hoping for a WOC or mini/small flap bag. Aside from the limited stock, I found the SA to be generally unhelpful. She was borderline rude, didn't offer me alternatives in the general size range I was looking for, and instead just repeatedly told me what I was looking for was out of stock. Maybe this is normal for Chanel but I shopped at many luxury stores that day and was impressed everywhere else with how warm and genuine everyone else had been. I had given up on buying a bag and while my friend was looking at shoes, I noticed a bag on the shelf that I loved and ended up buying. I love how its soft sided instead of the super structured look of the  other leathers. 

I didn't get a lot of info from the SA but based on the size (9.5' x 6.5') and look of the bag, I am thinking it is a small classic flap in aged calfskin. But the price was only 2290 EUR, which looks a lot closer to the "mini" prices I see on reference blogs. Does anyone have any info or ideas? 

Sort of an unrelated note, but I was surprised at how cheap the interior looked/felt - kind of like a plain beige canvas. Is that a common thought?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pepperdiva

I don't think this is a classic flap. Looks like a seasonal piece based on the shape and configurations of the chain straps. Enjoy the bag!


----------



## pepperdiva

Also classic flaps are leather lined and even the small size would be much more expensive.


----------



## ktoll119

Hmm ok thanks. The style (?) numbers on the receipt are A90615 Y07495 0A685 if that means anything here!


----------



## babycinnamon

I think it is called Coco Soft


----------



## babycinnamon

ktoll119 said:


> I was visiting Milan this weekend for a shopping trip and stopped in Chanel for my first ever Chanel bag purchase. I was hoping for a WOC or mini/small flap bag. Aside from the limited stock, I found the SA to be generally unhelpful. She was borderline rude, didn't offer me alternatives in the general size range I was looking for, and instead just repeatedly told me what I was looking for was out of stock. Maybe this is normal for Chanel but I shopped at many luxury stores that day and was impressed everywhere else with how warm and genuine everyone else had been. I had given up on buying a bag and while my friend was looking at shoes, I noticed a bag on the shelf that I loved and ended up buying. I love how its soft sided instead of the super structured look of the  other leathers.
> 
> I didn't get a lot of info from the SA but based on the size (9.5' x 6.5') and look of the bag, I am thinking it is a small classic flap in aged calfskin. But the price was only 2290 EUR, which looks a lot closer to the "mini" prices I see on reference blogs. Does anyone have any info or ideas?
> 
> Sort of an unrelated note, but I was surprised at how cheap the interior looked/felt - kind of like a plain beige canvas. Is that a common thought?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Your bag is the Coco Soft


----------



## ktoll119

babycinnamon said:


> Your bag is the Coco Soft


Ah that must be it! Thanks for the help!


----------



## tripartitee

Anyone knows the style # and price of this chanel boy? Thanks!


----------



## AlovesLV

Does anyone have info on this brooch? I bought it from a reseller and I've already had it authenticated. I just have no idea what year/collection it's from.

All I know is that it's made with moonstone and labradorite. 

Anyone?


----------



## feli85

hi, i saw this on the site of a local online retailer but i never seen this style before. please help to identify. thankshttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bibi25260

feli85 said:


> hi, i saw this on the site of a local online retailer but i never seen this style before. please help to identify. thankshttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


It looks like Chanel 7 tote, from one of the previous collections.


----------



## choobe

Hi everyone, just trying to figure out what model this is and whereI could get one. Thanks in advance


----------



## littlemermaid7

love this bag too!!


----------



## choobe

Yeah! Cute little bag!


----------



## forchanel

Can anyone identify Kendall Jenner's small Chanel bag? I thought it was a mini but it looks even smaller to me in pictures than the mini: http://kendall-jenner.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=581

Thank you!!


----------



## Purrsey

Some kind soul directed me here. I've been posting on a wrong thread oops. 

May someone enlighten on these 2 bags? And what may be the serial codes? Much thanks.


----------



## feli85

Bibi25260 said:


> It looks like Chanel 7 tote, from one of the previous collections.



Thanks alot


----------



## ASC RESALE

Purrsey said:


> Some kind soul directed me here. I've been posting on a wrong thread oops.
> 
> May someone enlighten on these 2 bags? And what may be the serial codes? Much thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929074
> View attachment 2929075




Those both look like their most likely from the 90s, possibly even the late 80s!


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks ASC! I decided to give them a pass but I find such a pity as the seller is such a nice lady!


----------



## sararachelle

can someone please help me with the name of this bag? Thank you


----------



## EricaWeng

I've been looking for this bag for long time. I finally saw one at a consign store. But it's a pony hair surface. Dosen't matter. 

I really want to know :

1. The year and the name of the purse

2. You can see on the pics, pony hair looks like has been rubbed a lot. But the seller said it's from original design. They made it like this. Like aged purse. I just don't feel like that.

Thank you if someone can't help me!

If I can make sure the pony hair actually made like that, I'll purchase the purse for sure.


----------



## EricaWeng

I was looking for regular leather one as show on the pic. I didn't know they have pony hair in same design too.


----------



## xSienna

I think it's from the Chanel Pre-Fall 2011 Byzantine collection 







http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/happy-friday-the-outstanding-pieces-of-chanel-paris-byzance/


----------



## pinkapril

choobe said:


> Hi everyone, just trying to figure out what model this is and whereI could get one. Thanks in advance


It looks like a fake bag.
Please look at that receipt....


----------



## EricaWeng

xSienna said:


> I think it's from the Chanel Pre-Fall 2011 Byzantine collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/happy-friday-the-outstanding-pieces-of-chanel-paris-byzance/




Thank you. 

Do you know the pony hair look suppose to be like that?


----------



## xSienna

EricaWeng said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you know the pony hair look suppose to be like that?



No problem! 

And no, I don't... Sorry  I think it's hard to say, as it looks a bit like it's balding in the typical places where you'd indeed see signs of wear first. I only have a coat with a pony hair trim, so I'm no expert. But that one sure balds... I think it's inevitable. So if you do end up getting the bag I think you'd have to be prepared for it shedding more hairs, and be okay with that look. Though I've always wondered how it'd look if you somehow managed to then get rid of all of the hairs... Though that must be one hell of a job!!


----------



## sararachelle

pinkapril said:


> It looks like a fake bag.
> 
> Please look at that receipt....




Looks very authentic to me. It is vintage.


----------



## EricaWeng

xSienna said:


> No problem!
> 
> And no, I don't... Sorry  I think it's hard to say, as it looks a bit like it's balding in the typical places where you'd indeed see signs of wear first. I only have a coat with a pony hair trim, so I'm no expert. But that one sure balds... I think it's inevitable. So if you do end up getting the bag I think you'd have to be prepared for it shedding more hairs, and be okay with that look. Though I've always wondered how it'd look if you somehow managed to then get rid of all of the hairs... Though that must be one hell of a job!!




Thank you very much! 

I think I'll change my mind to purchase this one. You have really good opinions. 

Thanks again


----------



## tutushopper

sararachelle said:


> View attachment 2931151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please help me with the name of this bag? Thank you



Is that plastic wrap on the handles?


----------



## xSienna

EricaWeng said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I think I'll change my mind to purchase this one. You have really good opinions.
> 
> Thanks again



Happy to help 

And I keep my fingers crossed for you to find the regular leather one! Gorgeous bag


----------



## sararachelle

tutushopper said:


> Is that plastic wrap on the handles?




Eek I didn't even notice that! I found this on Instagram when browsing though the "Chanel" hashtag. Does that mean that this bag is likely non existent in the *authentic* Chanel world?


----------



## makkzz

Hi all,

I'm a guy and I love this Chanel briefcase but I'm already checking eBay daily for months but still haven't see this bag.
Anyone know the (model)name or saw this bag anywhere?
There are a lot similars models of it but i the CC closure.


----------



## labellavita27

Maybe it's vintage?


----------



## makkzz

Hi Dylan,

Thanks for the link!
I also saw that one, but I want the quilted version (not the quilted one that Chanel sells currently)

The bag is vintage so very hard to get...


----------



## Vaninnocent

What an awesome briefcase! I wish you the best in finding one!


----------



## Tulip2

Wow that is a great briefcase.  I desperately need a new one.  I would love to have this one too, but it sounds like it's going to be very hard to find.

Good luck.  Hope you find the one!


----------



## stenmarked

Can any one identify size and color of this divine boy on Sincerely Jules


----------



## Fashion Freak

originally posted by Nadineluv please take a look at the pink bag on the upper right corner, anyone know what is it? Already pm for Sa info but can't wait to find out. Thanks a lot! 

Problem solved. It's a coco shine. 
Thank you Nadineluv for your reply. Your mail box is full.


----------



## minnieG

Was browsing on Instagram and saw this. Anyone know what's the name of the bag? 

http://iconosquare.com/p/932188102934067592_11343773


----------



## stenmarked

Can anyone tell me the colour name of this beautiful boy?


----------



## LibJames

Hello, lovelies! 

I can NOT find a picture anywhere on the interwebs, but will anyone admit to watching RHOBH () and help me figure out what bag Yolanda Foster wore in Amsterdam this week? I would post this in the Identify thread, but I don't have a picture. 

For anyone who watches, it looked to be a deep olive or army green, was quilted with a bronze or ghw. It had a chain like a boy, but was def not a boy. She wore it cross-body in the market on the street when the ladies walked up and she was wearing the clogs. It's just stunning. Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Don't know the style, but here are some pictures. Hoefully they will help:


----------



## dribbelina

LibJames said:


> Hello, lovelies!
> 
> I can NOT find a picture anywhere on the interwebs, but will anyone admit to watching RHOBH () and help me figure out what bag Yolanda Foster wore in Amsterdam this week? I would post this in the Identify thread, but I don't have a picture.
> 
> For anyone who watches, it looked to be a deep olive or army green, was quilted with a bronze or ghw. It had a chain like a boy, but was def not a boy. She wore it cross-body in the market on the street when the ladies walked up and she was wearing the clogs. It's just stunning. Thanks to anyone who can help!


Hi, I have seen it but I don't know the name of the bag. If you google search in pictures 
" realhousewives of beverly hills amsterdam flower market" you see pictures of Yolanda carrying the bag. Maybe you can upload these on tpf

oops already uploaded


----------



## LVjudy

oooh now i want to know.  that bag is perfection!


----------



## luvtods

Love RHOB .. Darling bag., not sure of the name though[emoji162]


----------



## Carrelover

makkzz said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> I also saw that one, but I want the quilted version (not the quilted one that Chanel sells currently)
> 
> The bag is vintage so very hard to get...


Hello...I don't know the name, but have seen one or two in the past at Vestiaire Collective site.  In case you have not been there, there is one vintage similar to this currently there, but not exact match.  It has the quilt and turn lock you like.  *Tulip2*, you may be interested. Good luck!
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...chanel/black-leather-travel-bag-1158665.shtml


----------



## tutushopper

sararachelle said:


> Eek I didn't even notice that! I found this on Instagram when browsing though the "Chanel" hashtag. Does that mean that this bag is likely non existent in the *authentic* Chanel world?



I've yet to see an authentic Chanel bag come with plastic covered chains in all my years of buying Chanel, so yes, I think it's a sign that the bag is not authentic.


----------



## LibJames

Thank you for the pictures, you guys are the best! Apparently I work the internet as well as my grandmother...

Sigh. I love this bag.


----------



## gail13

i'm thinking since everything this season has been silver hardware it may be a bag from a few seasons back.  I loved it to.  Maybe PS Dept could help to indentify it if you were asking about a purchase?


----------



## LibJames

gail13 said:


> i'm thinking since everything this season has been silver hardware it may be a bag from a few seasons back.  I loved it to.  Maybe PS Dept could help to indentify it if you were asking about a purchase?




You're probably right. I seem to love everything that's hard to get. :/ 
At first I thought it might be the easy carry, but the chain is too chunky. 

I'm not familiar with the PS Dept?  

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## gail13

LibJames said:


> You're probably right. I seem to love everything that's hard to get. :/
> At first I thought it might be the easy carry, but the chain is too chunky.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the PS Dept?
> 
> Thanks for your insight.



personal shopper-its a free app for your phone.  You can tell them what you are looking for and they will try to track it down.  If you install it, there will be a Chanel specialist.

Let us know if you find it.  As Yolanda is tall, it must at least have a chain as long as the jumbo.


----------



## LibJames

gail13 said:


> personal shopper-its a free app for your phone.  You can tell them what you are looking for and they will try to track it down.  If you install it, there will be a Chanel specialist.
> 
> Let us know if you find it.  As Yolanda is tall, it must at least have a chain as long as the jumbo.


Thank you! I think I may have just found it... You're right about the chain being long. I'm about 5'5, I hope I could wear it crossboy. The jumbo is a *tad* too long on me.

You ladies are the very best.


----------



## LibJames

PS- are you guys reading this color as more of a grey or a green? At first I was sure  it was a deep olive green, but some of these pics are throwing me off?


----------



## gail13

LibJames said:


> PS- are you guys reading this color as more of a grey or a green? At first I was sure  it was a deep olive green, but some of these pics are throwing me off?




I was thinking it was grey....let us know what it is if you find it!


----------



## Katzilla

I found this bag at one trusted consignment shop , I totally fell in love at first sight. I haven't made up my mind that day. I tried to do some kind of research on this lil cute bag. 
If anyone happened to know or see this bag please please give me an information .
Thanksss a big big heap


----------



## Meesh202

That is def chanel 7. Neiman currently has that bag in black and in a reddish orange. I have a couple names if u want to contact a sa. I had the reddish orange version in my hand this week its beautiful!


----------



## Meesh202

Sorry! I was trying to reply to feli85 but since I'm half asleep I guess i posted i. Wrong spot!


----------



## Valentine2014

makkzz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a guy and I love this Chanel briefcase but I'm already checking eBay daily for months but still haven't see this bag.
> Anyone know the (model)name or saw this bag anywhere?
> There are a lot similars models of it but i the CC closure.



A couple of Pre-owned black vintage ones are available on Rue la la now.


----------



## babycinnamon

Does anyone have any information on this bag? Or own this bag? How has it held up over the years?

I believe it's from 07A. I'm trying to figure out if it's calf or lamb and also what the original retail price was back in the day. 

It's a metallic crackled leather with a unique chain (not sure how to explain..). Same size as the classic M/L flap with a leather interior. 

Hope someone can help. In the meantime, I'm continuing to search precious threads and posts! 

Thanks! :]


----------



## tutushopper

babycinnamon said:


> View attachment 2936749
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any information on this bag? Or own this bag? How has it held up over the years?
> 
> I believe it's from 07A. I'm trying to figure out if it's calf or lamb and also what the original retail price was back in the day.
> 
> It's a metallic crackled leather with a unique chain (not sure how to explain..). Same size as the classic M/L flap with a leather interior.
> 
> Hope someone can help. In the meantime, I'm continuing to search precious threads and posts!
> 
> Thanks! :]


It is indeed from 2007, and your description of it is pretty much spot on.  It's a kind of "metallic" on the leather, but not a smooth finish, more of a "crackled" as you say.  The chain is really pretty as well.  I have one of these and it's held up beautifully.  I believe it is calf, but I can't tell you the price as the one I bought didn't come with a Chanel price tag and the printed receipt has faded away into oblivion.


----------



## Sophieselt

steph22 said:


> Nicky Hilton
> 
> View attachment 2936179




--Is this the mini flap? I think so but am not sure--thanks!


----------



## Sophieselt

steph22 said:


> Nicky Hilton
> 
> View attachment 2936179




--Is this the mini flap? I think so but am not sure--thanks!


----------



## babycinnamon

tutushopper said:


> It is indeed from 2007, and your description of it is pretty much spot on.  It's a kind of "metallic" on the leather, but not a smooth finish, more of a "crackled" as you say.  The chain is really pretty as well.  I have one of these and it's held up beautifully.  I believe it is calf, but I can't tell you the price as the one I bought didn't come with a Chanel price tag and the printed receipt has faded away into oblivion.




Thank for the response, Tutushopper!!!

I am usually just lurking around and I have noticed that you are always SO helpful and knowledgeable. I appreciate your response!! 

Do you have the metallic black color? Through my "research" lol I  noticed there is a metallic grey/silver color and also a gold? I also found that the price was $2450 pre-tax and I may be wrong but I read that it was priced higher than the classic flap M/L at that time?? From the old posts I saw of TPF, I believe that only the M/L, East/West flap, and WOC were made in this bag type. 

The picture in my original post is actual from YC and I actually purchased it at a phenomenal price from them (much less than the retail price I found reported here on TPF!!!). It was stated as "like new" and I really hope it is! :] 

It just doesn't come with card (bummer!) but I don't mind because the price was right and the chain & leather is such a unique spin on the classic flap (that I actually haven't seen much today - and if there is, the retail price is through the roof lol!). 

Sorry for a lengthy post...I just wanted to post all that I found just in case someone needs some info on the flap I originally posted about!! Save them the trouble of having to research like I did! 

p.s. - looks like FP has one currently for sale and also a WOC in the same leather type :]


----------



## tutushopper

babycinnamon said:


> Thank for the response, Tutushopper!!!
> 
> I am usually just lurking around and I have noticed that you are always SO helpful and knowledgeable. I appreciate your response!!
> 
> Do you have the metallic black color? Through my "research" lol I  noticed there is a metallic grey/silver color and also a gold? I also found that the price was $2450 pre-tax and I may be wrong but I read that it was priced higher than the classic flap M/L at that time?? From the old posts I saw of TPF, I believe that only the M/L, East/West flap, and WOC were made in this bag type.
> 
> The picture in my original post is actual from YC and I actually purchased it at a phenomenal price from them (much less than the retail price I found reported here on TPF!!!). It was stated as "like new" and I really hope it is! :]
> 
> It just doesn't come with card (bummer!) but I don't mind because the price was right and the chain & leather is such a unique spin on the classic flap (that I actually haven't seen much today - and if there is, the retail price is through the roof lol!).
> 
> Sorry for a lengthy post...I just wanted to post all that I found just in case someone needs some info on the flap I originally posted about!! Save them the trouble of having to research like I did!
> 
> p.s. - looks like FP has one currently for sale and also a WOC in the same leather type :]



You are so very welcome, and yes, I do have the black color. At that time, which was 07A, it was quite common for seasonal bags to cost more than the traditional classic flaps, so I don't doubt that the cost was higher.  Most of my seasonal bags were higher than the cost of a classic flap, but I liked the seasonal bags; they were fun and different.  I do know that they made the WOC, E/W and M/L but I can't say 100% that these were the only ones, but they are the ones that I recall.  

That is awesome that you got it for less than the retail cost!  The bag really is pretty, and I like that it's different and that the chains are different.  I guess that's why I bought so many seasonal bags!  I liked the pretty details, such as this bag has.  I do hope that it's in great shape; usually Yoogi's is good about describing things pretty accurately.  Congrats on a great find!  I hope you will love it as much as I do mine!


----------



## tutushopper

Sophieselt said:


> --Is this the mini flap? I think so but am not sure--thanks!



Yes, that is a rectangular classic mini flap.


----------



## babycinnamon

tutushopper said:


> You are so very welcome, and yes, I do have the black color. At that time, which was 07A, it was quite common for seasonal bags to cost more than the traditional classic flaps, so I don't doubt that the cost was higher.  Most of my seasonal bags were higher than the cost of a classic flap, but I liked the seasonal bags; they were fun and different.  I do know that they made the WOC, E/W and M/L but I can't say 100% that these were the only ones, but they are the ones that I recall.
> 
> That is awesome that you got it for less than the retail cost!  The bag really is pretty, and I like that it's different and that the chains are different.  I guess that's why I bought so many seasonal bags!  I liked the pretty details, such as this bag has.  I do hope that it's in great shape; usually Yoogi's is good about describing things pretty accurately.  Congrats on a great find!  I hope you will love it as much as I do mine!



Thanks again, Tutu!! 
I can't wait to receive it  I hope I will love it!


----------



## tutushopper

babycinnamon said:


> Thanks again, Tutu!!
> I can't wait to receive it  I hope I will love it!



Yay!  Please do a reveal when you get it!


----------



## gail13

babycinnamon said:


> Thank for the response, Tutushopper!!!
> 
> I am usually just lurking around and I have noticed that you are always SO helpful and knowledgeable. I appreciate your response!!
> 
> Do you have the metallic black color? Through my "research" lol I  noticed there is a metallic grey/silver color and also a gold? I also found that the price was $2450 pre-tax and I may be wrong but I read that it was priced higher than the classic flap M/L at that time?? From the old posts I saw of TPF, I believe that only the M/L, East/West flap, and WOC were made in this bag type.
> 
> The picture in my original post is actual from YC and I actually purchased it at a phenomenal price from them (much less than the retail price I found reported here on TPF!!!). It was stated as "like new" and I really hope it is! :]
> 
> It just doesn't come with card (bummer!) but I don't mind because the price was right and the chain & leather is such a unique spin on the classic flap (that I actually haven't seen much today - and if there is, the retail price is through the roof lol!).
> 
> Sorry for a lengthy post...I just wanted to post all that I found just in case someone needs some info on the flap I originally posted about!! Save them the trouble of having to research like I did!
> 
> p.s. - looks like FP has one currently for sale and also a WOC in the same leather type :]



Congrats, nice bag can I ask what you paid for it at YC?  I find something that FP is kinda expensive in comparison....


----------



## tutushopper

gail13 said:


> Congrats, nice bag can I ask what you paid for it at YC?  I find something that FP is kinda expensive in comparison....



Just an FYI:  FP is always far more expensive than most places.


----------



## Sophieselt

tutushopper said:


> Yes, that is a rectangular classic mini flap.


--thanks so much!


----------



## gail13

tutushopper said:


> Just an FYI:  FP is always far more expensive than most places.



I noticed that, and living in LA I don't even get the benefit of tax free so its a dbl whammy.  I wasn't able to participate in TPF marketplace and I sure wish I had.....seems like such a great idea.


----------



## tutushopper

gail13 said:


> I noticed that, and living in LA I don't even get the benefit of tax free so its a dbl whammy.  I wasn't able to participate in TPF marketplace and I sure wish I had.....seems like such a great idea.



There are definitely downsides to living where you have virtually unlimited shopping resources near you...and that's paying the high taxes that go with them.  We just can't get away from taxes.  But then again, there is all that great shopping!


----------



## sararachelle

I posted this bag in the same style which apparently was a replica... I think this is the real deal. Does anyone know the name? Thank you


----------



## luv2run41

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281638219070?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I just purchased this bag.  Does anyone know the correct style?  It is from around 1988? I tried looking up the date code and it looks correct.


----------



## Birdfan56

Okay Ladies here is my unidentified. I know this will sound stupid but I purchased this bag in Switzerland in October of 2013. It was kind of an impulse buy but it was our 35th wedding anniversary trip through the Alps by train and our last day and we were in Zurich and well you know the rest  I buy almost all of my own bags as I don't strap my husband to my expensive addiction. I'm a full time systems engineer and I've found that once you buy a Chanel and spend that much it just gets easier to spend more. Last week I bought a 2015 shopper in blue post are on the main board.
I don't know exactly what this bag is called and I have noticed that all shoppers have large rings on the strap. Mine does not, but in every other way it looks and measures as a grand shopper tote? Sometimes when it is on my shoulder the chain slips without thes rings
I'm asking because I may sell it out of guilt for the 4,600 purchase last week. It has memories and I may keep it. 
I'll upload the picture, Thanks for any expertise. I cannot figure why mine does not look like the rest.  I think it is about 14x10.5x6   Thanks!!!


----------



## lvbaglady33

Birdfan56, my friend has that tote. I believe it was called the timeless CC tote, and they do different versions of it.


----------



## nailafficionada

This is the Petite Shopping tote- I believe it has been discontinued.

There is a larger version called the GST- grand shopping tote
and an XL GST.


----------



## tutushopper

Birdfan56 said:


> Okay Ladies here is my unidentified. I know this will sound stupid but I purchased this bag in Switzerland in October of 2013. It was kind of an impulse buy but it was our 35th wedding anniversary trip through the Alps by train and our last day and we were in Zurich and well you know the rest  I buy almost all of my own bags as I don't strap my husband to my expensive addiction. I'm a full time systems engineer and I've found that once you buy a Chanel and spend that much it just gets easier to spend more. Last week I bought a 2015 shopper in blue post are on the main board.
> I don't know exactly what this bag is called and I have noticed that all shoppers have large rings on the strap. Mine does not, but in every other way it looks and measures as a grand shopper tote? Sometimes when it is on my shoulder the chain slips without thes rings
> I'm asking because I may sell it out of guilt for the 4,600 purchase last week. It has memories and I may keep it.
> I'll upload the picture, Thanks for any expertise. I cannot figure why mine does not look like the rest.  I think it is about 14x10.5x6   Thanks!!!



It's definitely a variation of the timeless shopping tote (aka timeless cc tote).


----------



## Birdfan56

tutushopper said:


> It's definitely a variation of the timeless shopping tote (aka timeless cc tote).


 
Thanks Tutushopper! I figured as much just wasn't sure why mine did not have the rings.
Its a great bag and I do love it. The only time it hurts is when I look at my credit card bill!
My CC was empty before last Friday  At least I have the name now. I had to leave the box in Switzerland and the sales slip does not have the name.


Thanks Again!


----------



## DTTV

Help! Any one know what the style of this bag is called? THANKS!! It is from 11A, if that is any help!


----------



## greenbottleblue

Has anyone ever seen this, or know its season?  It's my HG dream brooch


----------



## pinkapril

Hi,anyone know which year does this bag come from?
Thanks.


----------



## JOODLZ

I recently acquired these 3 bags locally...the seller said they were from the 1950's. As the Chanel authenticator is on hiatus, I posted these 3 pics on the AT thread anyway to see if anyone there recognized them. gail13 suggested I post them here. I will likely pursue paid authentication, just hoping someone here can offer me some encouragement. 

I've been scouring the internet to find comparable bags...so far, I've only found the first one which appears to be a jersey double flap. I've yet to find anything resembling the other 2. I'm still catching up on this thread...only up to page 89 with lots more to go 

I would greatly appreciate anyone's input on helping me identify these bags...Thanks in advance!


----------



## BookWriter

pinkapril said:


> Hi,anyone know which year does this bag come from?
> Thanks.




Found one similar on Malleries (which I use as kind of a quicky on-line reference due to the volume of listings) that has a 5XXXXXX serial code, putting it in the late 1990s time frame. This one isn't quilted,however.

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-bla...ndbag-with-chain-details-i-194158-s-2665.html

Someone else here will likely have additional info...


----------



## EsMiTe80

Hello - 
I purchased this Chanel tote from FashionPhile a few months ago - and I'm not sure what style this is.  Can anybody help identify this?  What is this style and what year is it?

I've seen other shoppers and they're not the same.  This one, for instance, doesn't have the feet at the bottom and has a CC logo instead.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RunningButton

I found this vintage Chanel backpack and I was hoping someone could provide more information on it. I am looking for a name or style if it has one and the year it is from. There is no serial number associated with the bag, so I was thinking maybe late 1970s? 

On a side note, finding information on Chanel backpacks is extremely hard, so any additional information would be super helpful! Thanks in advance


----------



## EricaWeng

Dose anyone know this beauty? Year and model?


----------



## Ladynpink33

Love this purse, good find


----------



## Purrsey

Is this a 2011/12 cruise? Isn't it cute? But does anyone know if it's smaller than classic medium flap size?


----------



## allokeeeee

Anyone knows anything about this bag?? Im so obsessed with it!


----------



## Revtas

Hey everyone, a friend of mine brought back a purse for me from Paris. I saw it on facetime and I liked it so I bought it. I have no idea which model it is, please help me identify it!

The receipt only says "Sac Rabat".


----------



## Bibi25260

Revtas said:


> Hey everyone, a friend of mine brought back a purse for me from Paris. I saw it on facetime and I liked it so I bought it. I have no idea which model it is, please help me identify it!
> 
> The receipt only says "Sac Rabat".


I think it's called geometric flap, it's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## mrsproducer

Hi everyone, first time poster here, long time reader 

I was wondering if anyone could identify this Chanel that Rachel Zoe is carrying in the article pics for me. It's been a longtime love of mine and I would really like to know what it is. She has such an incredible collection of Chanel bags! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-son-Skylar-husband-Rodger-Berman-NYFW.html

I tried to upload the picture but being very new at this, I don't know if it worked so I'm including the link. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bibi25260

allokeeeee said:


> Anyone knows anything about this bag?? Im so obsessed with it!


What info do you want to know?
It's the couture satchel $3800.


----------



## Bibi25260

mrsproducer said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster here, long time reader
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could identify this Chanel that Rachel Zoe is carrying in the article pics for me. It's been a longtime love of mine and I would really like to know what it is. She has such an incredible collection of Chanel bags!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-son-Skylar-husband-Rodger-Berman-NYFW.html
> 
> I tried to upload the picture but being very new at this, I don't know if it worked so I'm including the link.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


It could be a in the mix tote.


----------



## Jaye18

Hi, I'm hoping someone can please advise on what model / name this is please. Thank you


----------



## Bibi25260

Jaye18 said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can please advise on what model / name this is please. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942009


Looks like the classic clutch with chain.


----------



## Birdfan56

Bibi25260 said:


> What info do you want to know?
> It's the couture satchel $3800.


 
Oh I love this one as well, but just bought the navy tote, hope it is around for a while


----------



## gail13

Birdfan56 said:


> Oh I love this one as well, but just bought the navy tote, hope it is around for a while



I'm hoping so too but since it's a crossbody and lightweight, I'm thinking it won't last.


----------



## norcalval

Just got this chanel purse does it look authentic?


----------



## norcalval

It also has a serial number on the back of the magnet snap, does that sound right and i got a a large safety pin with locket and charms


----------



## norcalval

It also has a serial number on the back of the magnet snap, does that sound right and i got a a large safety pin with locket and charms


----------



## angelwings_hk

Revtas said:


> Hey everyone, a friend of mine brought back a purse for me from Paris. I saw it on facetime and I liked it so I bought it. I have no idea which model it is, please help me identify it!
> 
> The receipt only says "Sac Rabat".




How much was it? Thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## Jaye18

Bibi25260 said:


> Looks like the classic clutch with chain.




Thank you for your help


----------



## Revtas

angelwings_hk said:


> How much was it? Thanks. [emoji4]



It was 2262 euros at the airport duty free.


----------



## Revtas

Bibi25260 said:


> I think it's called geometric flap, it's gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks! I still can't find it online! I want to take to the chanel to ask but want to avoid that embarrassment


----------



## Jaye18

Hi, would anyone be able to tell me the model / name of this bag please? And also if anyone knows the price? Many thanks


----------



## gail13

norcalval said:


> Just got this chanel purse does it look authentic?



You can post it in the 'authenticate this' thread, but you will need more pics.  Please refer to the first post there for info you will need.


----------



## Bibi25260

Revtas said:


> Thanks! I still can't find it online! I want to take to the chanel to ask but want to avoid that embarrassment


You're welcome. It's so frustrating when I aks my SA about a bag by its name and get the response Chanel don't work with names but with codes. But then I see a picture with bags and names in the background taken in a Chanel stock?! See the pic in the link
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-566.html#8479


----------



## Bibi25260

Jaye18 said:


> Thank you for your help


You're welcome.


----------



## Jaye18

Bibi25260 said:


> You're welcome.




Hi Bibi, 

Would you happen to know what this bag is? Noticed it on a blogger and now I'm desperate for it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jaye18 said:


> Hi Bibi,
> 
> Would you happen to know what this bag is? Noticed it on a blogger and now I'm desperate for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942975


I have seen this one before, I think it's from last Fall/Winter collection but I can't recall the name, sorry.


----------



## Revtas

Bibi25260 said:


> You're welcome. It's so frustrating when I aks my SA about a bag by its name and get the response Chanel don't work with names but with codes. But then I see a picture with bags and names in the background taken in a Chanel stock?! See the pic in the link
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-566.html#8479



I know! Other than the classic/popular designs, they're so stingy with giving out names!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Jaye18 said:


> Hi, would anyone be able to tell me the model / name of this bag please? And also if anyone knows the price? Many thanks
> View attachment 2942907
> View attachment 2942908
> View attachment 2942909




I bought one last year but I think it's from 2013 season. The price was 2090 (I bought the mini size). I bought this bag in Paris and the SA didn't give the tag back to me. I hope the help a little. [emoji8]


----------



## umeinlove

Hi I just got mine one last Christmas which is cost for 2500euro in burgundy and also had no tag so not sure what is this style called but if you google the name Chanel classis retro flap,you will be able to find some pictures


----------



## acey1989

does anyone know what design is this WOC?


----------



## BookWriter

Apologies if this is the wrong thread but I've searched and cross-referenced and don't find a definitive spot for an answer. Is there a reference or database for Chanel bag chain names/styles? For instance, I often see a bag listing stating it has "bijoux" chain, yet the appearance of the chain differs. Is there more than one Bijoux style? I know (or rather, I guess) that the most common is the leather woven or wrapped chain.  But there are so many others. Pic attached is of three of mine. Names, styles, anyone? Many thanks from warm and tropical Florida!


----------



## onlylv

Can somebody please tell me the name of the wallet pictured in the middle? And if you know if it is also made in the color red? TIA


----------



## onlylv

Does anyone know the name of the wallet pictured in the middle and if it comes in the color red??? TIA


----------



## aalux

Hi, I just got this and am wondering if you know the name/model of this bag. Thank you


----------



## BookWriter

aalux said:


> Hi, I just got this and am wondering if you know the name/model of this bag. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945964



I've seen it called the Boston satchel and the square stitch Boston satchel... (but I'm not an expert).


----------



## aalux

BookWriter said:


> I've seen it called the Boston satchel and the square stitch Boston satchel... (but I'm not an expert).




Thank you, appreciate it a lot


----------



## jtothelo

Does anybody know, which bag this is? It looks like a mix of a normal Boy mini and a Boy WOC, but I dont know what it is?
(pic from my-personalshoppers)


----------



## Msbuffy100

Can someone please tell me what the name of this bag is?   Thank you!!


----------



## Emilyxo

Hi everyone ... Anyone know the name of this bag?? Shamefully watching the real housewives !!! Lol
Thanks x


----------



## muchiko19

Can someone help me id this bag? thanks in advance!


----------



## leeners

Can anyone tell me the current selling price is for the camellia WOC? Purchasing from a friend of a friend who is telling me the Camellia WOC is worth more than the quilted lambskin. Went to a chanel boutique but they couldn't tell me the current price. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jaye18

Emilyxo said:


> Hi everyone ... Anyone know the name of this bag?? Shamefully watching the real housewives !!! Lol
> Thanks x
> 
> View attachment 2946854




Chanel grave tote x


----------



## Jaye18

Emilyxo said:


> Hi everyone ... Anyone know the name of this bag?? Shamefully watching the real housewives !!! Lol
> Thanks x
> 
> View attachment 2946854




Chanel crave tote xx


----------



## Jaye18

plzflyme2themoo said:


> I bought one last year but I think it's from 2013 season. The price was 2090 (I bought the mini size). I bought this bag in Paris and the SA didn't give the tag back to me. I hope the help a little. [emoji8]




Thank you xx


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Revtas said:


> It was 2262 euros at the airport duty free.


 Wow that is a bargain compared to the US. I just bought same bag for $3900 US dollars.


----------



## calliesun

muchiko19 said:


> Can someone help me id this bag? thanks in advance!


I believe this is called the pagode.  There are some pictures of it on the authentic finds thread.  Hope that helps!    It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## muchiko19

calliesun said:


> I believe this is called the pagode.  There are some pictures of it on the authentic finds thread.  Hope that helps!    It is a beautiful bag!




Thanks calliesun  would you know what season it is? Thank you


----------



## calliesun

muchiko19 said:


> Thanks calliesun  would you know what season it is? Thank you


15P or 15C is my guess.  If you search for "pagode" in this forum, you will find pictures of it in January.


----------



## expatwife

Hi ladies! I was hoping you could help me with something:
1. What is the code for Classic black caviar silver hardware m/l?

2. What's the name of this bag? And how much is it?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Vaninnocent

Oh that's a cute bag! But, I've never seen it ... sorry I'm no help!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Revtas said:


> It was 2262 euros at the airport duty free.


 


Revtas said:


> Thanks! I still can't find it online! I want to take to the chanel to ask but want to avoid that embarrassment


 I just called my SA and she confirmed it is a "Geometric Flap" it came in two sizes. I bought the larger one. I saw it in Orange red, black and cornflower blue.


----------



## sellmecandies

The code should be this..


----------



## expatwife

sellmecandies said:


> View attachment 2949254
> 
> 
> The code should be this..




Is it the same for lambskin and caviar?


----------



## expatwife

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I just called my SA and she confirmed it is a "Geometric Flap" it came in two sizes. I bought the larger one. I saw it in Orange red, black and cornflower blue.




Great! Thanks a lot!


----------



## sellmecandies

expatwife said:


> Is it the same for lambskin and caviar?




Yup, should be.. Just let the SA know u want to buy the classic flap m/l size in caviar. They will know what you want


----------



## acey1989

can someone help me ID this chanel woc


----------



## BagLady14

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  Or is it just called Top Handle quilted flap, or small flap?


----------



## glamer

I saw these listed on eBay a while ago and then at Neiman Marcus. Anyone know a code for these heels? Sorry, the picture is not the greatest. They are the black platform pump with quilting on the platform toe. No chain. Thanks for looking.


----------



## expatwife

sellmecandies said:


> Yup, should be.. Just let the SA know u want to buy the classic flap m/l size in caviar. They will know what you want




Great! Thank you!


----------



## indiastella

Hello

New to site and wanting advice on a bag.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321712542331_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Where should I post for opinion? Thanks x


----------



## gail13

indiastella said:


> Hello
> 
> New to site and wanting advice on a bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321712542331_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Where should I post for opinion? Thanks x



It says the listing has been removed?


----------



## gelat0

Hi! Can someone identify this sac class Rabat in Grey calfskin pls? Think is it from 11P. Thanks!


----------



## gelat0

Sorry not sure how to upload multiple files in a single message! Thanks for your help


----------



## Myblackbag

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Mulberryforever

Can you identify this leather ? the leather code seems to be Y25584 and it is from 13A... 

Thank you

i6.aijaa.com/t/00006/13786576.t.jpg


----------



## KensingtonUK

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Purrsey

KensingtonUK said:


> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953826
> View attachment 2953827




Boy Wallet on Chain or WOC in short. 

Haha did you take a candid shot of this shopper?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Purrsey said:


> Boy Wallet on Chain or WOC in short.
> 
> Haha did you take a candid shot of this shopper?




I did hehe. Sorry the pictures were such bad quality but I didn't want them to know and didn't want to include their faces.


----------



## K_couture

This is called In The Mix tote in large.  It has also been seen on Hilary Duff.

Hope this helps!


----------



## K_couture

mrsproducer said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster here, long time reader
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could identify this Chanel that Rachel Zoe is carrying in the article pics for me. It's been a longtime love of mine and I would really like to know what it is. She has such an incredible collection of Chanel bags!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-son-Skylar-husband-Rodger-Berman-NYFW.html
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to upload the picture but being very new at this, I don't know if it worked so I'm including the link.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!




This is called the In The Mix tote and also has been seen on Hilary Duff!


----------



## Emilyxo

Hi there I think this is from 2012 - does anyone know official name of the colour or know where I can find any more pics?? Thanks xx


----------



## atran76

I bought this bag from a vintage boutique in Paris. The serial number came with it is 12852429. A quick search on the web said the bag should be made between 2008 and 2009. But when i searched on the internet, the bags from these years look slightly different than mine. The flap should look more curve like the current classic styles, but the flap on mine looks more straight across. Can someone please help me identify this bag? I am a little nervous now.

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/tuoanhtran/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg


----------



## ashleytaylorwu

Does anyone know the name of this Chanel bag? I ran into a lady who had it and now I am obsessed.


----------



## somanybags333

QUOTE=somanybags333;27637836]hi! can someone please identify my mom's vintage? what is the current price for this bag?

thanks 

















[/QUOTE]



Can someone help me please? Thank you so much!!


----------



## gail13

atran76 said:


> I bought this bag from a vintage boutique in Paris. The serial number came with it is 12852429. A quick search on the web said the bag should be made between 2008 and 2009. But when i searched on the internet, the bags from these years look slightly different than mine. The flap should look more curve like the current classic styles, but the flap on mine looks more straight across. Can someone please help me identify this bag? I am a little nervous now.
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/tuoanhtran/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg



It may be a seasonable bag and maybe not a classic flap?  If you can post more pics/ dimensions maybe someone here can help you.


----------



## katherinedvm

Hi all! Does anyone know the name of the flap with jewel embellishment on the clasp (like this pink one here) and what season that special edition was from?


----------



## atran76

gail13 said:


> It may be a seasonable bag and maybe not a classic flap?  If you can post more pics/ dimensions maybe someone here can help you.


Here are some more pictures. The seller said it was a classic bag. Can someone please help me ? If it is not an authentic bag, i want to take it back to the store before i return to the states. Thanks a lot.


http://s45.photobucket.com/user/tuoanhtran/library/Vintage Chanel


----------



## rdgldy

I have had this little beauty forever-purchased from someone in Canada-believe it is from the '80's-I'd love some background on it, if anyone has a clue. Spotted a white one a few years later, but didn't grab it. I so regret it now.


----------



## gail13

atran76 said:


> Here are some more pictures. The seller said it was a classic bag. Can someone please help me ? If it is not an authentic bag, i want to take it back to the store before i return to the states. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> http://s45.photobucket.com/user/tuoanhtran/library/Vintage Chanel



If you want to authenticate it,our authenticator only reviews current online auctions/sales.  If you refer to the first few posts in the 'authenticate this' thread, you'll see some online co's that will review with pics for a small fee.

I am not an authenticator; it's possible the bag is just out of shape?


----------



## LovePink

Could you please take a look this one, very cute ( not my auction at all)


Authentic chanel handbag pearls
 Seller : romko_chuk
 Item # 151588471958

 Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/151588471958...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

 What is the name of this bag? Also the year when they produce?! TIA


----------



## LovePink

Authentic chanel handbag pearls
 Seller : romko_chuk
 Item # 151588471958

 Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/151588471958...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

 What is the name of this bag? Also the year when they produce?! TIA . ( not mine listing but I am interested this one)


----------



## Nanne19

Jaye18 said:


> Hi Bibi,
> 
> Would you happen to know what this bag is? Noticed it on a blogger and now I'm desperate for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942975


 


Hi this bag is called retro classic and it comes in two sizes back in 2013. I have the larger one in tan. Its the best cross body bag that Chanel made in my opinion and the craftsmanship is excellent if compare it to other seasonal bags, Hope that help!


----------



## gail13

Jaye18 said:


> Hi Bibi,
> 
> Would you happen to know what this bag is? Noticed it on a blogger and now I'm desperate for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942975



Is this the bag you're looking for?  Hope so....

www.lollipuff.com/Chanel/5560/2013-chanel-black-caviar-chunky-chain-mini-flap-shoulder-bag


----------



## ily

Hi ladies,


Saw this bag and wondering what it's called. Can anyone help?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## melodieksa

Hello, can you please help me and give me the name of this bag :
hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=508597Capturedcran20150409102333.png

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=508597Capturedcran20150409102333.png


----------



## _Cina

Ladies, Steph posted a celebrity-picture in the celebrity & chanel thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...mageuploadedbypurseforum1428260119.292683.jpg

Is this a normal classic jumbo? What leather is this? Thank you so much!


----------



## ebagaddict_26

Hi,  can someone help identify thus chanel?  The beige one in front? Thanks!


----------



## charm_me_bag

im trying to find this clutch, anyone have and know the style code.. How much is this? Very classy


----------



## Kanda106

This is my first post on here. I was gifted a Chanel bag today that *feels* like quality and smells like quality, but I know how good some fakes can be.  I have been searching all day for a picture of my bag but can't find one.  :/  I can't seem to attach a picture - I assume it is because of the newness of my account.  Can anyone refer me to somewhere that I can have it somewhat authenticated?  Even if it's online


----------



## ccbaggirl89

acey1989 said:


> View attachment 2949583
> 
> 
> 
> can someone help me ID this chanel woc



this style is so pretty, i'd love to find one! i think it's from 2010 and it came out in a wallet, woc and classic. not sure of it's exact name, but i think it had watercolor in it? that's what i remember anyway.


----------



## Bibi25260

ebagaddict_26 said:


> Hi,  can someone help identify thus chanel?  The beige one in front? Thanks!


Easy caviar.


----------



## JulieFisker

Hello purseforum

I hope that there is someone who can help me with an old lady.

Is it authentic ? And have some of you other information?

Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings//43390897

Regards Julie


----------



## robbrum1

Does anybody know the name of this bag?


----------



## chicnfab

Pls give some infos about this 2.55 east west clutch..year? Any othet colors? Anything..Thank you in advance&#128536;


----------



## StyleLasts4ever

ebagaddict_26 said:


> Hi,  can someone help identify thus chanel?  The beige one in front? Thanks!




Casual Journey


----------



## hiyou518

robbrum1 said:


> View attachment 2959073
> View attachment 2959074
> 
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this bag?



cambon ligne bowler tote bag


----------



## hiyou518

katherinedvm said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know the name of the flap with jewel embellishment on the clasp (like this pink one here) and what season that special edition was from?
> 
> View attachment 2955262



It is hard to tell based on this picture. But I believe the "jewel" embellishment is in 2009. 
See an example http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-gold-satin-jewel-east-west-flap-bag.html


----------



## katherinedvm

hiyou518 said:


> It is hard to tell based on this picture. But I believe the "jewel" embellishment is in 2009.
> See an example http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-gold-satin-jewel-east-west-flap-bag.html



Thank you! I did some research and I think it's called the "precious" line, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## robbrum1

Thank you HYou518 for the information


----------



## armcandy44

Hello, can you help me identify this Chanel please? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks!


----------



## ashleytaylorwu

Someone please help identify this bag.


----------



## ashleytaylorwu

Someone please help me identify this bag. I need to add this to my collection.


----------



## Kanda106

Hoping someone can help identify this.  The picture isn't mine.


----------



## hiyou518

Kanda106 said:


> Hoping someone can help identify this.  The picture isn't mine.


It's the Golden Class, possible clutch, it's with the 2014 cruise collection.


----------



## RightasRain

Can someone please help me identify this bag and tell me what it sells for? I know its some type of Boy. Thank you so much!


----------



## dynamofeifei

Hey guys. A friend of mine knows somebody working for Chanel in France and got me a Boy bag at a discount price. I just receieve it today but am a little bit worried since it only comes with the card, no box no dustbag. I would really appreciate it if you guys can authenticate the bag for me. Many thanks!


----------



## dynamofeifei

more pictures!


----------



## universalwoman

Hey guys, I got this Chanel vintage as a gift from my husband, I spent all day trying to find what Chanel bag it is, can some one help me out ? ))


----------



## gail13

universalwoman said:


> Hey guys, I got this Chanel vintage as a gift from my husband, I spent all day trying to find what Chanel bag it is, can some one help me out ? ))



It looks like a vintage wallet on a chain!


----------



## Wifeyniyan

armcandy44 said:


> Hello, can you help me identify this Chanel please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960288
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's called Supple Trapeze.


----------



## laf724

Can anyone ID the chanel bag on the chair?  I know it's only a partial picture.
Thanks


----------



## armcandy44

Wifeyniyan said:


> It's called Supple Trapeze.




Thanks so much!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Kanda106 said:


> Hoping someone can help identify this.  The picture isn't mine.


 There is a red one with ghw at my NM. I just looked at it over the weekend.


----------



## universalwoman

gail13 said:


> It looks like a vintage wallet on a chain!



thanks!


----------



## lcb

I'm hoping that someone could kindly identify this bag for me.  They only have the red ones left in Canada and I was hoping for a black.  Gonna extend my search elsewhere but gotta find out what bad this is first.  

Would really appreciate if anyone can help.  Thanks!


----------



## snofy

My bro got the larger bag (on the right side of the pic) for my mom but I can't find any similar bag online. Could someone please tell me whether this is real and what bag it is? Thanks!


----------



## ebagaddict_26

Hi, does anyone know which chanel bag this is?  Is it another version of the gst?  -thanks!


----------



## calflu

CC curvy I think

Check out authentic find thread 

I think you can find black in US but not sure about Canada




lcb said:


> I'm hoping that someone could kindly identify this bag for me.  They only have the red ones left in Canada and I was hoping for a black.  Gonna extend my search elsewhere but gotta find out what bad this is first.
> 
> Would really appreciate if anyone can help.  Thanks!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

does anyone know the name of this bag and how it costs?

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion/products/handbags/g/s.calfskin-flap-bag-with-a-rigid.15S.A94790Y10759C1275.c.15S.html


----------



## lcb

calflu said:


> CC curvy I think
> 
> Check out authentic find thread
> 
> I think you can find black in US but not sure about Canada



Thanks so much!!


----------



## PLG

Does anyone know the official name of this bag? I purchased it in Paris 2 weeks ago for my sister but haven't seen one here in the US. The receipt said "Sac Rabat - style code A90810". I am just curious =)


----------



## Wifeyniyan

PLG said:


> Does anyone know the official name of this bag? I purchased it in Paris 2 weeks ago for my sister but haven't seen one here in the US. The receipt said "Sac Rabat - style code A90810". I am just curious =)



I believe it's called Casual Riviera.


----------



## Kanda106

hiyou518 said:


> It's the Golden Class, possible clutch, it's with the 2014 cruise collection.



Yes!!!  Thank you!!!  I spent SO much time just trying to find a picture of it.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Rom1992

Can you authenticate this??
http://m.ebay.com/itm/271834544081


----------



## PLG

Wifeyniyan said:


> I believe it's called Casual Riviera.



Thank you =)


----------



## Bibi25260

wifeyniyan said:


> i believe it's called casual riviera.


+ 1


----------



## itscoco888

Can someone please tell me what type of bag this is? It was passed down to me.


----------



## itscoco888

Here is the serial number.


----------



## ahkeelah

Can someone please help me identify what kind of flap bag this is?  I was told it's from a 2012 line, but I've never seen it!


----------



## nocturnefelis

Hi,

I got this vintage Chanel today and I have no clue from which year it is and what the model is called. I am also wondering if one of you knows the original price. Or can at least give me an approximation.
There is a code label inside the bag, but I could not take a picture of it.
I am sure that the bag is not a fake because I know the lady who gave it to me. She gave me the bag to sell on a fleemarket and I am kinda hesitant... it is still a Chanel.

Every piece of information would help a lot. So thanks in advance!


----------



## 4Cranberry4

lcb said:


> I'm hoping that someone could kindly identify this bag for me.  They only have the red ones left in Canada and I was hoping for a black.  Gonna extend my search elsewhere but gotta find out what bad this is first.
> 
> Would really appreciate if anyone can help.  Thanks!


I tryed it in Paris 7 days ago in red and blue: " sac rabat A90693 Y108..." 25 cm but they have in bigger size also.


----------



## feefifauxfur

Hi all, I'm a long-time browser, but first time posting! Thank you in advance for all your help.

I'm trying to find the name of this bag I purchased in 2014 (I believe at Neiman Marcus, San Francisco). It was $3000usd, square quilted pattern, gunmetal color.

Full bag:






Close-up of leather texture:





Serial Number:





:

Please let me know if I can provide any more details, and thanks again!


----------



## ebagaddict_26

Hi all,  saw this pic in IG.. I think this is a seasonal flap,  but wax wondering if anyone has pictures of the inside?  

Sorry if it's the wrong thread to ask..  But I'm really curious.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## queenbee1196

Please help me know is this bag authentic? A friens just gave this to me and said she bought it from a vintage shop. It says "Made in Paris" and i know it's supposed to be either "France" or "Italy", but I read that some very old models actually have it. Please help


----------



## ccbaggirl89

itscoco888 said:


> Can someone please tell me what type of bag this is? It was passed down to me.



i think it's a camera bag with tassel. some older styles have that, some don't


----------



## CanadianQueen

Please help identify this Chanel.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi, can anyone help ID this please . Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Enigma78 said:


> Hi, can anyone help ID this please . Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971949



i have seen (and heard) that Chanel sometimes gives bags away to VIPs at shows, and that bags used for photo shoots are marked "press," and sometimes the people can keep them. i *think* this is one of those giveaway type bags and not one that was on market. could be wrong, but I have seen this bag posted someplace before by someone who attended an event and got it free. the inside would look quite different from traditional ones in terms of label, sticker, etc. can you see inside? i'm not an expert though... so maybe someone else will help out.


----------



## meller

Hi guys!

Do you know if this one is authentic? It's sold at a toll auction, so it should be authentic, but I've never seen a flap bag with that kind of "wrinkles" underneath the flap.

It's new, so it's not possible for the style to be more than a couple of years old.

Here's the link:

http://www.qxl.no/pris/klaer-sko-og...uskjon-1-stk-chanel-haandveske/v/an810559548/

In advance, thanks!


----------



## bonjourErin

ebagaddict_26 said:


> Hi all,  saw this pic in IG.. I think this is a seasonal flap,  but wax wondering if anyone has pictures of the inside?
> 
> Sorry if it's the wrong thread to ask..  But I'm really curious.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




This is called the "easy carry flap" not to be confused with the easy/casual journey flap. I'm tying to find more info on it myself (what the interior looks like etc) it is from 2015 cruise collection


----------



## calliesun

bonjourErin said:


> This is called the "easy carry flap" not to be confused with the easy/casual journey flap. I'm tying to find more info on it myself (what the interior looks like etc) it is from 2015 cruise collection




@bagcrazy1000 posted pictures of her easy carry flap bag in the "what's in your Chanel" thread. It's a gorgeous bag. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28206144


----------



## LVBagLady

Does anyone know anything about this tote? I've done a search but haven't found anything.  It's listed on a consignment store site as Chanel light pink canvas travel Ligne tote. I got photo off the Internet.


----------



## Jen0356

Hi! Has anyone seen this style bag? I purchased it as a 1980 vintage purse. The quality seems authentic, however i have never seen this style turnlock. Does anyone if this turnlock was used and when? Just looking for some confirmation that it is authentic. Thanks!!!


----------



## crotidas

hello sorry maybe i am in  wrong chat and i am in advance sorry for it.here is my problems i have buy chanel J12 watcher from ebay.Just if can someone tell me if its fake or real and what model is it.just owner didnt had paper and is japan model.also in back is saying SF2001


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao

Hello! saw this beauty at a party. can someone please help me identify which style and season this bag is from? thanks!!


----------



## Bibi25260

hotdaymnitzbao said:


> Hello! saw this beauty at a party. can someone please help me identify which style and season this bag is from? thanks!!


This is the Coco Boy flap from this Spring/Summer act 1 collection.


----------



## simone72

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have seen (and heard) that Chanel sometimes gives bags away to VIPs at shows, and that bags used for photo shoots are marked "press," and sometimes the people can keep them. i *think* this is one of those giveaway type bags and not one that was on market. could be wrong, but I have seen this bag posted someplace before by someone who attended an event and got it free. the inside would look quite different from traditional ones in terms of label, sticker, etc. can you see inside? i'm not an expert though... so maybe someone else will help out.


I also have seen several bags that are given away during Chanel events and the inside where the label says Chanel it should also be marked "press"


----------



## doumanger

can any one tell me cambon code for this wallet???
it seems bronze color...

any product line code for this wallet? 
seems difficult to search this style and color on internet...


----------



## kaori

LVBagLady said:


> Does anyone know anything about this tote? I've done a search but haven't found anything.  It's listed on a consignment store site as Chanel light pink canvas travel Ligne tote. I got photo off the Internet.




I can help - what would you like to know? I had the black one at point a long time ago. It's not canvas, but nylon with leather handles. It's really light and low maintenance. The collection name is correct.


----------



## doumanger

is that every product has its code such as A055xx...sth like that?
i just want to search more this color and style but i dont know how to search
if i just search cambon wallet,there are many black with white cc logo one..but seldom find my one style and color


----------



## fibbi

Hi,
Would anyone please help me to identify this Chanel? 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rMfWKIuJBvQ/VUCQm4eJSGI/AAAAAAAAQPM/LRRMSbvz_wY/s400/IMG_7107.JPG
(not too sure why the picture does not show up so I post the link instead)

I"m so much in love with it and would like to know more info (name/item number  etc) so I can do more research on price and availability...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Joycee00

Hi everyone, 

I'm a noob to this forum and just received my first Chanel bag (yippee), so please bear with me. 

I've been trying to figure out whether my new bag is considered a GST or a GTT? Maybe neither? I was told by the seller it's the old GST style. The serial number begins with a 6 if that helps any?

Thank you all so much 

P.S., before writing this post, I did try searching this and a few other forum posts here and wasn't very successful. :shame:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Joycee00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a noob to this forum and just received my first Chanel bag (yippee), so please bear with me.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out whether my new bag is considered a GST or a GTT? Maybe neither? I was told by the seller it's the old GST style. The serial number begins with a 6 if that helps any?
> 
> Thank you all so much
> 
> P.S., before writing this post, I did try searching this and a few other forum posts here and wasn't very successful. :shame:



GTT, imo, like the smaller PTT that zipped as well


----------



## Enigma78

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have seen (and heard) that Chanel sometimes gives bags away to VIPs at shows, and that bags used for photo shoots are marked "press," and sometimes the people can keep them. i *think* this is one of those giveaway type bags and not one that was on market. could be wrong, but I have seen this bag posted someplace before by someone who attended an event and got it free. the inside would look quite different from traditional ones in terms of label, sticker, etc. can you see inside? i'm not an expert though... so maybe someone else will help out.


 very insightful, it was offered for sale for about $850 and i just wanted to be sure about it. think i'll pass on it.


----------



## gracekelly

I am only about 20 years late with my curiosity about this bag. I purchased this in the early 90's at the Chanel counter at I Magnin.  I am wondering if this style bag has a name.  The border around the quilting makes it a little different to my unsophisticated Chanel eye.  Thanks!


----------



## pjhm

I have the same one in red caviar-I bought it at the Chanel Boutique on Maiden Lane in SF on July 12, 1994. But the name......????
I checked the tag (which I still have for insurance purposes) it says this-possibly someone at Chanel could look up the code numbers??? 
ASZ
A01165
X01019
91759 RED
(I posted a pic of it in the color reference library for red Chanel bags)


----------



## gracekelly

pjhm said:


> I have the same one in red caviar-I bought it at the Chanel Boutique on Maiden Lane in SF on July 12, 1994. But the name......????
> I checked the tag (which I still have for insurance purposes) it says this-possibly someone at Chanel could look up the code numbers???
> ASZ
> A01165
> X01019
> 91759 RED
> (I posted a pic of it in the color reference library for red Chanel bags)



Thanks!  That is about the time I bought mine.  Back then we didn't obsess about names of bags like we do now.  I am sad to say that this bag was worn all of 1-2 times!  I resisted the urge to sell my Chanel collection and now am so glad that I didn't!   They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Birdfan56

Joycee00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a noob to this forum and just received my first Chanel bag (yippee), so please bear with me.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out whether my new bag is considered a GST or a GTT? Maybe neither? I was told by the seller it's the old GST style. The serial number begins with a 6 if that helps any?
> 
> Thank you all so much
> 
> P.S., before writing this post, I did try searching this and a few other forum posts here and wasn't very successful. :shame:


 
I have this bag but mine does not have a zipper...I love it, great size!


----------



## AAxxx

I LOVE the look of the flap wallet but don't like the trifold layout. Found this flap wallet from the 12xxxxx series preloved and I like the layout of it. Anybody knows what it's called or does anybody has it. I'm wondering what year it came out and what the price was then. I couldn't find much info from doing an online search. TIA


----------



## badgalmimi

Hi, I just got this bag from a friend, can anyone tell me about the name, the type of leather, or the original price? Any info would be helpful! Thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

badgalmimi said:


> Hi, I just got this bag from a friend, can anyone tell me about the name, the type of leather, or the original price? Any info would be helpful! Thank you!!


It's the Coco Cabas bag, here's a link with prices: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/07/07/chanel-coco-cabas-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## Ahiko

Please help ID and authenticate this agenda! 

Also, what kind of leather is it so that I can research how to clean the leather.

Thanks!


----------



## charlie_c

hotdaymnitzbao said:


> Hello! saw this beauty at a party. can someone please help me identify which style and season this bag is from? thanks!!


It's a coco boy flap. I *think* it is from the 2014 pre fall or fall collection. Maybe other PFer's know. That and the coco boy WOC have been haunting me ever since I pass on one for a chevron instead.


----------



## hayleylilly

Hello! 

Is anyone able to tell me what season/style/name of this mini square flap? It's from London Harrods, March 2015.

I have googled for days and cant find any info on it!

Thank you so much!!

http://imgur.com/pK78Nou


----------



## acsdance

I'm sorry if I'm not posting in the correct thread- haven't been on here  in a while. I purchased a Chanel satin clutch around 2006 from the  Bloomingdales Chanel in NYC - the leased department.  When I purchased  the clutch I was advised that it was possibly a one of a kind- used in a  runway show.  Can anyone on here help me identify the name, or confirm  that it is, in fact, a one of a kind. It has a few spots on it from  usage over time.  Thank you so much!


----------



## hayleylilly

Sorry, in my earlier post, the link showed but the photo didn't show. 

Here it is below, if anyone could help identify it I'd greatly appreciate it! 


http://i.imgur.com/pK78Nou.jpg


----------



## Kukla6

Hello everyone could anyone please help me identify The bag that looks lice woc with 4 lucky charms needle on one side and then leaf, eiffel tower and parfume on the other with cc lock


----------



## Kukla6

I could attach the photo but i dont know how


----------



## Kukla6

Hello again here it is attached. Anyone knows this bag?


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Hi there  can someone please help to identify the name of this chanel? thanks in advance!


----------



## Blueberry12

Does anyone know the style of this bag and when it was made?

TIA!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Hi,
Does anyone know the name of this bag and what year it was made?
Thanks..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43db0a9bcb


----------



## baghagg

I don't have an image to post, but does anyone out there know which bag has the quilts on the front of the flap bag with the CC closure (looks just like a classic flap bag) but has smooth leather on the back of the bag with large CCs?  I saw Golnesa of Shahs of Sunset wearing it in tonight's new episode.  It appeared to be the size of a jumbo or maxi.


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> I don't have an image to post, but does anyone out there know which bag has the quilts on the front of the flap bag with the CC closure (looks just like a classic flap bag) but has smooth leather on the back of the bag with large CCs?  I saw Golnesa of Shahs of Sunset wearing it in tonight's new episode.  It appeared to be the size of a jumbo or maxi.



Here is a picture of the front of the bag; the back of the bag is smooth with giant CCs.  Does anyone know what the name of this bag is and/or during which year it is produced:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

VeryIntoChanel said:


> Hi there  can someone please help to identify the name of this chanel? thanks in advance!



look up Chanel Chic With Me - that might be the one


----------



## ccbaggirl89

acsdance said:


> I'm sorry if I'm not posting in the correct thread- haven't been on here  in a while. I purchased a Chanel satin clutch around 2006 from the  Bloomingdales Chanel in NYC - the leased department.  When I purchased  the clutch I was advised that it was possibly a one of a kind- used in a  runway show.  Can anyone on here help me identify the name, or confirm  that it is, in fact, a one of a kind. It has a few spots on it from  usage over time.  Thank you so much!



the year on your authenticity card is for 2004-2005 so it might have been used in a show as early as 2003. i have already seen some items out there with 2016 cards, so they do release things early. if you search online there are many style/fashion websites that show pictures from all the Chanel runway shows from all the years past - going back very very far. if you take the time to look through some of those runway shows from maybe 2003-2006 you might spot your bag on a model. your bag looks elegant so likely it's from a fall or couture show and not a spring one, imo. good luck.


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Thanks!!


----------



## Kukla6

Hello
Could u pls help me identify this bag ( and authenticate it as im doubting)

Thanks!


----------



## hasana

Does anyone out there know which season this gorgeous camera bag is from? And if it's still available?? Price?? Serial code or whatever so I can ask my SA's etc

Thanks in advance!


----------



## feli85

Thanks alot... Got that bag safely tucked in my wardrobe. Muakssss


----------



## feli85

Meesh202 said:


> Sorry! I was trying to reply to feli85 but since I'm half asleep I guess i posted i. Wrong spot!


Thanks alot... Got that bag safely tucked in my wardrobe. Muakssss


----------



## LoveLaVie

Can someone name this bag ?  I thought it is EASY CAVIAR but all the easy caviar pictures I find online do not have this brass hardware.  Thanks in advance!

Photo attached


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LoveLaVie said:


> Can someone name this bag ?  I thought it is EASY CAVIAR but all the easy caviar pictures I find online do not have this brass hardware.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Photo attached



Shiva Flap. it has the Bijoux chain. PF thread exists on this.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-shiva-flap-thoughts-750878.html


----------



## swtvt712

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew what the name of these 2 boy clutches are called. Does the chevron one also come in quilts? The bottom one seems to be a lot bigger than the boy flap wallet so I was wondering if it was different. Thanks


----------



## K_couture

LoveLaVie said:


> Can someone name this bag ?  I thought it is EASY CAVIAR but all the easy caviar pictures I find online do not have this brass hardware.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Photo attached




I believe this is chanel simply cc flap.


----------



## K_couture

K_couture said:


> I believe this is chanel simply cc flap.




ccbaggirl89 is right! looks like a shiva bag


----------



## calflu

I think they are just called fold over clutch 

And yes they do come in as quilted 



swtvt712 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew what the name of these 2 boy clutches are called. Does the chevron one also come in quilts? The bottom one seems to be a lot bigger than the boy flap wallet so I was wondering if it was different. Thanks


----------



## baghagg

Can anyone identify this item  (sorry for the small pics) - the bag is not large, possibly the size of a 224 or 225 - Thank you:


----------



## jesse831

i need help thinking about purchasing but i have no info and its going to be my first chanel


----------



## mauiheng

How about this one? Any idea?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Hope someone can help with this. It doesn't seem to be the Kelly bag.


----------



## Morgana le Fay

Hi girls!

Is there anyone expert in Ligne Cambon Totes?
I have a Chanel Ligne Cambon Tote, but I don't know the exact size...

MEASURES OF MY BAG (approx.)
Width at the bottom: 12 in / 30 cm
Width at the top:       14 in /36 cm
Height:                     10 in /25 cm
Depth:                      6 in /15,5 cm

I don't think it's the Large Tote, because that one should be 14,5 x 9,5 x 6 inches
So maybe should I call my bag "Medium"? But I've seen people calling "medium" bags that are actually much smaller than mine&#8230;
Finally, I've seen my bag called "Jumbo" on this website:

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-jum...kin-cc-shoulder-tote-bag-i-191196-s-2736.html

Toooooo confusing&#8230;!!!
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## milbas

Hey can anyone help me identify this model of Chanel? Thanks! 
mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=062a6c74e7&view=fimg&th=14d3ce9979302fca&attid=0.3&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ8KyURmm_jl-8K0eQiRbPoj4s3_a22c1iAQdeS8igWqRai8xW20pxqUOZDBQtY1wvnyf2JY90WmYYLGrJm4CxPlHh9U98fsM2--9BA57PAHCRBz4wkcTBp63mg&ats=1431246053035&rm=14d3ce9979302fca&zw&sz=w1415-h658


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Morgana le Fay said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Is there anyone expert in Ligne Cambon Totes?
> I have a Chanel Ligne Cambon Tote, but I don't know the exact size...
> 
> MEASURES OF MY BAG (approx.)
> Width at the bottom: 12 in / 30 cm
> Width at the top:       14 in /36 cm
> Height:                     10 in /25 cm
> Depth:                      6 in /15,5 cm
> 
> I don't think it's the Large Tote, because that one should be 14,5 x 9,5 x 6 inches
> So maybe should I call my bag "Medium"? But I've seen people calling "medium" bags that are actually much smaller than mine&#8230;
> Finally, I've seen my bag called "Jumbo" on this website:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/chanel-jum...kin-cc-shoulder-tote-bag-i-191196-s-2736.html
> 
> Toooooo confusing&#8230;!!!
> Thanks in advance for your help



not an expert, but the small and medium are almost identical in size, there is only 1" difference, and the small has an open top and the medium has a zip-top. 

approx:
small 9H x 7L x 4D, open top
medium  9H x 8L x 5D, zip top
large 10H x 11L x 6D, zip top

when you take the length measurement you measure the base of the bag, you don't consider the top opening. i don't believe there is any "jumbo" size, that is likely a word being used by resellers who are clueless. if you're seeing a measurement like "jumbo! 15 inches" they are probably giving the top opening of the large you have (14.5) and not the base. imo you have the large, because what ultimately determines a bag size is its depth - the greater the depth the bigger the bag usually is. you can see that from small to large the depth increases, as is very normal amongst all bag types. you would expect a 'jumbo' to have a greater depth than 6. since you say the depth is 6, that'd be large imo. if there does happen to be a jumbo then perhaps someone more expert can tell us! keep in mind that this bag is probably the #1 copied bag of all time  so there will be various names and sizes given when you look around, because some aren't authentic.


----------



## Morgana le Fay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> not an expert, but the small and medium are almost identical in size, there is only 1" difference, and the small has an open top and the medium has a zip-top.
> 
> approx:
> small 9H x 7L x 4D, open top
> medium  9H x 8L x 5D, zip top
> large 10H x 11L x 6D, zip top
> 
> when you take the length measurement you measure the base of the bag, you don't consider the top opening. i don't believe there is any "jumbo" size, that is likely a word being used by resellers who are clueless. if you're seeing a measurement like "jumbo! 15 inches" they are probably giving the top opening of the large you have (14.5) and not the base. imo you have the large, because what ultimately determines a bag size is its depth - the greater the depth the bigger the bag usually is. you can see that from small to large the depth increases, as is very normal amongst all bag types. you would expect a 'jumbo' to have a greater depth than 6. since you say the depth is 6, that'd be large imo. if there does happen to be a jumbo then perhaps someone more expert can tell us! keep in mind that this bag is probably the #1 copied bag of all time  so there will be various names and sizes given when you look around, because some aren't authentic.


Thank you very much, ccbaggirl89! You've been really helpful! 
I'm glad to know that I my purse is the Large Tote, because it's the size I wanted 
I wasn't sure about the name of my purse, because I bought it recently online and it was indicated just as "Ligne Cambon Tote". Luckily I'm sure it's authentic, because I got an authentication by Etinceler (btw, great service!).
Thanks again!


----------



## CC collection

Hi ladies, I need your help. I have a Chanel jumbo bought in Europe in 2013. Recently I found out my jumbo inside stamp and wording is abit weird. The font is thick and not sharp if Compare with my friends. I don't know some jumbo would be the same like mine. I need your opinion.
Pls help me to identify this. Thanks


----------



## Purrsey

I would be interested to know too! Both my old (~2010) and new (2015) jumbos have the typical thin font but they are Made in Italy. Maybe Made in France ones are different?

I do have a 2015 medium flap Made in France. Hope the pic is clear enough. Seems yours is still sightly thicker.


----------



## EricaWeng

I am wondering if it's "le boy " or just regular flap? 16 serial. Dose anyone know some details about this bag?


----------



## CC collection

Purrsey said:


> I would be interested to know too! Both my old (~2010) and new (2015) jumbos have the typical thin font but they are Made in Italy. Maybe Made in France ones are different?
> 
> I do have a 2015 medium flap Made in France. Hope the pic is clear enough. Seems yours is still sightly thicker.
> View attachment 2991626



Thanks for sharing..hopefully we get more reply soon.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Morgana le Fay said:


> Thank you very much, ccbaggirl89! You've been really helpful!
> I'm glad to know that I my purse is the Large Tote, because it's the size I wanted
> I wasn't sure about the name of my purse, because I bought it recently online and it was indicated just as "Ligne Cambon Tote". Luckily I'm sure it's authentic, because I got an authentication by Etinceler (btw, great service!).
> Thanks again!



that line of bags is the Chanel Ligne Cambon. So, imo, you'd have the Ligne Cambon Tote size Large in whatever color. there is a pf thread at http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-ligne-cambon-line-9396.html


----------



## Morgana le Fay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that line of bags is the Chanel Ligne Cambon. So, imo, you'd have the Ligne Cambon Tote size Large in whatever color. there is a pf thread at http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-ligne-cambon-line-9396.html


Yes, I think you're right!
I've also seen this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...r-cambon-bags-and-accessories-here-44249.html

I confused the medium size with the small one&#8230; because they look the same in pictures!
And also, information online is not very accurate...
So I thought that the Large was bigger than mine, mine was "Medium", and the "Medium" was actually the small...
After you told me the exact measures, I'm sure mine is the Large Tote (btw, white with the black logo&#8230;perfect in spring/summer  )
Thank you very much!


----------



## Morgana le Fay

milbas said:


> Hey can anyone help me identify this model of Chanel? Thanks!
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=062a6c74e7&view=fimg&th=14d3ce9979302fca&attid=0.3&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ8KyURmm_jl-8K0eQiRbPoj4s3_a22c1iAQdeS8igWqRai8xW20pxqUOZDBQtY1wvnyf2JY90WmYYLGrJm4CxPlHh9U98fsM2--9BA57PAHCRBz4wkcTBp63mg&ats=1431246053035&rm=14d3ce9979302fca&zw&sz=w1415-h658


the link doesn't work...


----------



## Jen24

can someone help me identify my bag. My husband purchased on eBay and it was listed as a medium chanel bag.


----------



## EricaWeng

Hi girls. Need help. Dose anyone know this bag? Is it a boy bag?or just regular flap? It's a single flap anyway. "16" serial.


----------



## Molly0

Joycee00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a noob to this forum and just received my first Chanel bag (yippee), so please bear with me.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out whether my new bag is considered a GST or a GTT? Maybe neither? I was told by the seller it's the old GST style. The serial number begins with a 6 if that helps any?
> 
> Thank you all so much
> 
> P.S., before writing this post, I did try searching this and a few other forum posts here and wasn't very successful. :shame:



What a lovely PST! (Petite Shopping Tote) I have one too. Love it!


----------



## nyetnof

EricaWeng said:


> View attachment 2991688
> 
> 
> I am wondering if it's "le boy " or just regular flap? 16 serial. Dose anyone know some details about this bag?




To me it looks like just a flap bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fonteyn.s said:


> to me it looks like just a flap bag.



+1


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EricaWeng said:


> Hi girls. Need help. Dose anyone know this bag? Is it a boy bag?or just regular flap? It's a single flap anyway. "16" serial.
> 
> View attachment 2993475



it doesn't have the right chain to be a boy. i found the name for you, it's called the Maharaja Express Flap


----------



## EricaWeng

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it doesn't have the right chain to be a boy. i found the name for you, it's called the Maharaja Express Flap




Thanks a lot!! Do you the price range for the purse?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> What a lovely PST! (Petite Shopping Tote) I have one too. Love it!



Oops!:shame: why did I say PST?!  Should be PTT! (Petite Timeless Tote)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EricaWeng said:


> Thanks a lot!! Do you the price range for the purse?



no, but based on the name it was probably from the Paris-Bombay line a few years back, so maybe look up that line and see if you can find out


----------



## kriella

can someone please tell me what the name of this is?? not really a fan of her but i need this teeny tiny flap so bad....TIA!!!!


----------



## DrFancyFashion

kriella said:


> can someone please tell me what the name of this is?? not really a fan of her but i need this teeny tiny flap so bad....TIA!!!!


wow! that it by far the tiniest, and cutest little coming flap. lol my iPhone could never fit in there


----------



## EricaWeng

ccbaggirl89 said:


> no, but based on the name it was probably from the Paris-Bombay line a few years back, so maybe look up that line and see if you can find out




thank you very much


----------



## EricaWeng

kriella said:


> can someone please tell me what the name of this is?? not really a fan of her but i need this teeny tiny flap so bad....TIA!!!!




I like her skirt so bad. Lol


----------



## lovely2008

hi ladies, i came across this grey flap, but wasn't sure which kind of leather it is?  seller's listing said lambskin, but it look like calfskin.  anyone know?  tia!!!


----------



## gail13

The pics make it hard to tell IRL-it looks like calf or washed lambskin. Do you know the style/yr it was made?


----------



## lovely2008

gail13 said:


> The pics make it hard to tell IRL-it looks like calf or washed lambskin. Do you know the style/yr it was made?



i'm trying to find out, but seller hasn't response yet.  thanks!


----------



## forgetmenot301

Can anyone ID this bag for me?! Date code is 6516978 so early 2000's?


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Can anyone help ID this please?

Thanks


----------



## Purrsey

Hi hi. May I know if this is new or past season? What is it called? Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

forgetmenot301 said:


> Can anyone ID this bag for me?! Date code is 6516978 so early 2000's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995676



the date code would make it between 2000-2002. do you have the dimensions? is it small bag? medium? it's hard to tell from the single pic.


----------



## kriella

I recieved this bag for my 21st birthday that was once my grandmothers, but I don't know the name of it, it's caviar and with SHW does anyone know the collection or name? TIA!!! Muahh


----------



## forgetmenot301

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the date code would make it between 2000-2002. do you have the dimensions? is it small bag? medium? it's hard to tell from the single pic.




Here's are the dimensions: Height 7.5", Width 14", Depth 3.5", Strap Drop 11.5"

So it's a big bag! I attached a few more photos. I've never seen this bag before and it sounds pretty big! Any ideas?


----------



## ironic568

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help ID this please?
> 
> Thanks



That is the vintage Jumbo single flap with the smaller CC turn lock. I believe this bag is approx. 12" across (same as the current Jumbo)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

forgetmenot301 said:


> Here's are the dimensions: Height 7.5", Width 14", Depth 3.5", Strap Drop 11.5"
> 
> So it's a big bag! I attached a few more photos. I've never seen this bag before and it sounds pretty big! Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996563
> View attachment 2996564
> View attachment 2996565
> View attachment 2996567
> View attachment 2996568



with the dimensions and oversized cc's. it's likely a classic jumbo or jumbo xl. i found a link on PF; there is a picture there from a member with a very similar bag. she lists it as a "classic jumbo." you might want to browse that thread or even contact her?? http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-many-chanel-bags-do-you-have-25848-64.html


----------



## Enigma78

ironic568 said:


> That is the vintage Jumbo single flap with the smaller CC turn lock. I believe this bag is approx. 12" across (same as the current Jumbo)



Thanks, any idea what the price is for a pre owned one nowadays?


----------



## ironic568

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks, any idea what the price is for a pre owned one nowadays?



That depends on the condition and whether it's in lambskin, or caviar leather. Lambskin usually goes for cheaper than caviar. There's also patent leather, but I don't think I have seen a patent one in this exact style. I think you can find a in great condition vintage Jumbo in lambskin for under 3k (I've seen them). The caviar ones usually sells for more, up to 4k+ (depending on condition, the color, and whether the hologram card, dust bag, etc. is included).

Then there's also the Jumbo XL (with the bigger CC turn lock)  that is about 13" across (same as the current Maxi).

Here's are links to vintage Jumbos in caviar (same style bags as the one you posted a pic of) on Ebay:

Black one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d318369dc

White one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8bb555f

Beige one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Vint...939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f4bc443


----------



## ironic568

At a closer look, I think the bag you posted is lambskin leather.


----------



## Enigma78

ironic568 said:


> At a closer look, I think the bag you posted is lambskin leather.



Thanks, you're a star!


----------



## Crossinghouses

Hi fellow Chanel hunters! 

Can anyone tell me what kind of caviar leather is the beige ones displayed in this case?

I fell in love with it! It seem pearly and glittery!


----------



## baghagg

Could be 'pearly'


----------



## gail13

kriella said:


> I recieved this bag for my 21st birthday that was once my grandmothers, but I don't know the name of it, it's caviar and with SHW does anyone know the collection or name? TIA!!! Muahh



What a special BDay gift!  It could be this style was simply a Chanel tote....if there is a number inside the bag, we could at least tell you what year it was made and that may help you track down the style.


----------



## Madison Ave

Crossinghouses said:


> Hi fellow Chanel hunters!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of caviar leather is the beige ones displayed in this case?
> 
> I fell in love with it! It seem pearly and glittery!


It looks like beige but it is actually a pearlized gold and you can still find it in small leather goods in stores right now. From the same collection was pearlized silver and they were both offered in the WOC but those are probably no longer available.


----------



## kulasa87

I think this is the Diana bag. Princess Diana had one.  This year Chanel came out with the same bag and named it Vintage Chic.


----------



## kulasa87

gracekelly said:


> I am only about 20 years late with my curiosity about this bag. I purchased this in the early 90's at the Chanel counter at I Magnin.  I am wondering if this style bag has a name.  The border around the quilting makes it a little different to my unsophisticated Chanel eye.  Thanks!



I think this is the Diana bag. Process Diana had one. This year Chanel reproduced it and called it Vintage Chic!


----------



## calflu

15C pearly gold caviar 





Crossinghouses said:


> Hi fellow Chanel hunters!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of caviar leather is the beige ones displayed in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with it! It seem pearly and glittery!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kulasa87 said:


> I think this is the Diana bag. Process Diana had one. This year Chanel reproduced it and called it Vintage Chic!



+1

i think it was re-issued again this year as well under Diana Flap


----------



## kulasa87

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> i think it was re-issued again this year as well under Diana Flap



This is the current version of the Diana bag.


----------



## perdita28

Hi ladies, I am wondering if anyone can ID this tweed flap bag. Seller (consignment) says she gold hold of it last year


----------



## Doodles78

gracekelly said:


> I am only about 20 years late with my curiosity about this bag. I purchased this in the early 90's at the Chanel counter at I Magnin.  I am wondering if this style bag has a name.  The border around the quilting makes it a little different to my unsophisticated Chanel eye.  Thanks!


Wow, I Magnin! I remember that store.


----------



## Allstar1

I remember I. Magnum too! My uncle worked in the Men's Shop in SF. You have a gorgeous bag. I can't wait to see what everyone says about your bag


----------



## postposter

hello can anyone help me identify this wallet?
it is sooo beautiful i searched it for two hours but i couldn't find it


----------



## Katel

can anyone pls identify Carole Radziwill's (RHoNY) Chanel? The strap looks very long (though she may be on the shorter side?) is this a newer crossbody WOC or mini (or ? apologies - I don't know the bag names) - TU!


----------



## Katel

here's another shot (terrible TV pics - sorry)


----------



## Jbinnie

fibbi said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone please help me to identify this Chanel?
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rMfWKIuJBvQ/VUCQm4eJSGI/AAAAAAAAQPM/LRRMSbvz_wY/s400/IMG_7107.JPG
> (not too sure why the picture does not show up so I post the link instead)
> 
> I"m so much in love with it and would like to know more info (name/item number  etc) so I can do more research on price and availability...
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Hi. I think this is called "Calf Chain Tote Daily Walk" I saw smaller version yesterday in Australia. I'm thinking of getting it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katel said:


> here's another shot (terrible TV pics - sorry)



it's really hard to tell from the pics but it has the shape of a WOC with silver hardware, and the length looks right for a WOC, as does the chain thinness. the rectangle mini has a CC turnlock, thicker/shorter chain, and this doesn't appear to have that. the mini is also wider and this looks like it's only wide because it's full. i watch that show too - what episode and season was it? maybe i can see it clearer for you and be certain, but otherwise that's what it looks like.


----------



## baghagg

Katel said:


> here's another shot (terrible TV pics - sorry)



Not from these pics, but I watched this episode and thought it was a mini.


----------



## MsCho

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I have been searching more info on it and haven't come across anything other than it's from 2005. It's not a classic flap, it has a zippered interior. I've seen a pic of it in ivory and also pink.


----------



## marilynn512

Can anyone identify this chanel bag??  It's beautiful and in great condition and authentic as far as I know.  I just don't know exactly what line or model per say that it was.  TIA.


----------



## BellaV

Just discovered this absolute beauty: 




Anyone have any ideas about what this is called/ year it was made? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## whiterain

will Chanel going to bring the ring  keychain back&#65311;


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BellaV said:


> Just discovered this absolute beauty:
> 
> View attachment 3007308
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about what this is called/ year it was made?
> 
> Thanks so much!



those are called vanity cases or vanity bags (sometimes cosmetic cases) and it usually has a mirror inside when you lift the top part. and it has a very long chain. that one is caviar and that is from the very early 90s - maybe 91/92.


----------



## ironic568

MsCho said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? I have been searching more info on it and haven't come across anything other than it's from 2005. It's not a classic flap, it has a zippered interior. I've seen a pic of it in ivory and also pink.



I believe this bag was from the Camellia Patchwork collection


----------



## marilynn512

I'm guessing nobody knows?


----------



## ironic568

marilynn512 said:


> Can anyone identify this chanel bag??  It's beautiful and in great condition and authentic as far as I know.  I just don't know exactly what line or model per say that it was.  TIA.



This looks like a vintage bag and I believe from decades ago, so I'm not sure anyone would know the exact name  
If you can post a picture of the serial nr., we would be able to tell you what year the bag is from.


----------



## Indiac25

Hello, 

Can you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Chanel Chevron Classic Quilted Bag
Serial#: 1892298
Listing#: 2278895
Seller: Love Bags


Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-shoulder-bag-black-2278895/?tref=category


----------



## ironic568

Indiac25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Chanel Chevron Classic Quilted Bag
> Serial#: 1892298
> Listing#: 2278895
> Seller: Love Bags
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-shoulder-bag-black-2278895/?tref=category



Here is where you should post your bag for authentication: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html

I do see, though, that the bag has sold, did you buy it?


----------



## BellaV

ccbaggirl89 said:


> those are called vanity cases or vanity bags (sometimes cosmetic cases) and it usually has a mirror inside when you lift the top part. and it has a very long chain. that one is caviar and that is from the very early 90s - maybe 91/92.




Thanks so much!! I absolutely adore it [emoji4]


----------



## nyetnof

Crossinghouses said:


> Hi fellow Chanel hunters!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of caviar leather is the beige ones displayed in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with it! It seem pearly and glittery!




Should be caviar leather with pearly coating/finishing.


----------



## ggomes

Can someone help me with this bag please


----------



## ironic568

ggomes said:


> Can someone help me with this bag please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007998



Boy bag in black (I think?) caviar, size mini.


----------



## ggomes

This hasn't been released yet correct???


----------



## ironic568

^^ If you mean the size mini, yes, it has been released. I've seen that size in velvet and metallic patent. I'm not sure I've seen them in caviar, lamb, or calf, though.
It's a small bag, approx. 6 inches across.


----------



## Emilyxo

Anyone know the name of this bag please?


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Can anyone identify this item  (sorry for the small pics) - the bag is not large, possibly the size of a 224 or 225 - Thank you:



(Bump)


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Here is a picture of the front of the bag; the back of the bag is smooth with giant CCs.  Does anyone know what the name of this bag is and/or during which year it is produced:



(Bump)


----------



## ironic568

Emilyxo said:


> View attachment 3008363
> 
> 
> Anyone know the name of this bag please?



Chanel Travel Ligne flap.


----------



## ironic568

baghagg said:


> Can anyone identify this item  (sorry for the small pics) - the bag is not large, possibly the size of a 224 or 225 - Thank you:



From what I can see, I think that's the Clam's Pocket flap. From 2012.


----------



## lafania

Can someone please identify this bag for me? My husband just bought it for me for my 50th Birthday. The woman at NM told him it was from the spring 2015 collection, but I can't find it on the chanel Website


----------



## ironic568

lafania said:


> Can someone please identify this bag for me? My husband just bought it for me for my 50th Birthday. The woman at NM told him it was from the spring 2015 collection, but I can't find it on the chanel Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008514



Chain Around Maxi (CAM)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lafania said:


> Can someone please identify this bag for me? My husband just bought it for me for my 50th Birthday. The woman at NM told him it was from the spring 2015 collection, but I can't find it on the chanel Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008514



Happy 50th!

it looks like the "chanel chain around" line

thread here : http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...st-pics-of-your-chain-around-bags-646228.html


----------



## lafania

Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## baghagg

ironic568 said:


> From what I can see, I think that's the Clam's Pocket flap. From 2012.



Thank you so very much


----------



## marilynn512

ironic568 said:


> This looks like a vintage bag and I believe from decades ago, so I'm not sure anyone would know the exact name
> If you can post a picture of the serial nr., we would be able to tell you what year the bag is from.



On the inside magnetic button closure it says p.k.3940?


----------



## Blondina14

Beautiful bag


----------



## ironic568

marilynn512 said:


> On the inside magnetic button closure it says p.k.3940?



It's a vintage bag, but the button closure engraving unfortunately doesn't tell me exactly what year the bag is made in or the name of the bag. It's more an authenticity mark. Does this bag have a serial nr. inside? Does it have the Chanel, made in France, or Italy stamping? 
If you're interested in buying this bag, you should have it authenticated in the Chanel "Authenticate this" thread first before proceeding.


----------



## UpTime

Please tell me what this is? Thanks


----------



## ironic568

UpTime said:


> Please tell me what this is? Thanks



Vintage Classic Camera Bag.


----------



## UpTime

ironic568 said:


> Vintage Classic Camera Bag.



Thanks, is it Coco?


----------



## ironic568

You mean Chanel? Yes.
Though you should have it authenticated first for peace of mind


----------



## UpTime

ironic568 said:


> You mean Chanel? Yes.
> Though you should have it authenticated first for peace of mind



Oh no, I found this picture and thought this is one of the Chanel bag I would like to own. But I need to know which line of Chanel that I'm looking at, like the coco or just camera bag? Is coco a seasonal bag? Thanks. I'm trying to buy a new direct from any of Chanel store. Not Preloved.


----------



## ironic568

UpTime said:


> Oh no, I found this picture and thought this is one of the Chanel bag I would like to own. But I need to know which line of Chanel that I'm looking at, like the coco or just camera bag? Is coco a seasonal bag? Thanks. I'm trying to buy a new direct from any of Chanel store. Not Preloved.



Since this bag is vintage (from the '90s), you won't be able to find it in any of the Chanel boutiques anymore. You can try to find and buy it through trusted resellers (like Yoogis, Ann's Fabulous Finds, Fashionphile, Japanese resellers, etc), but always have it authenticated first.


----------



## UpTime

ironic568 said:


> Since this bag is vintage (from the '90s), you won't be able to find it in any of the Chanel boutiques anymore. You can try to find and buy it through trusted resellers (like Yoogis, Ann's Fabulous Finds, Fashionphile, Japanese resellers, etc), but always have it authenticated first.



Oh Thank you.


----------



## ironic568

UpTime said:


> Oh Thank you.



Chanel recently did come out with a newer/updated version of the classic camera bag, here are some pictures. I believe they are from the 2015 Cruise collection. Ask your Chanel SA for more info.


----------



## Tulip2

ironic568 said:


> Chanel recently did come out with a newer/updated version of the classic camera bag, here are some pictures. I believe they are from the 2015 Cruise collection. Ask your Chanel SA for more info.


Thanks for the pics.  I didn't know there were so many iterations of the CAM.  They're all very pretty.


----------



## ironic568

^^You're welcome . Yes, I think they're very beautiful too!


----------



## UpTime

ironic568 said:


> ^^You're welcome . Yes, I think they're very beautiful too!



Is the first pix red? Burgundy? I cant identify the color. NM SA said they dont have them. Do they call it coco vintage?


----------



## ironic568

^^ It's burgundy. I'm not sure what the exact name of this bag is. I believe it's just called the Camera Bag (or maybe Diamond CC Camera bag, not sure). This exact bag was originally introduced in 2013, but they brought it back earlier this year. 
The black one (3rd picture) is called the Coco Boy Camera bag.


----------



## UpTime

ironic568 said:


> ^^ It's burgundy. I'm not sure what the exact name of this bag is. I believe it's just called the Camera Bag (or maybe Diamond CC Camera bag, not sure). This exact bag was originally introduced in 2013, but they brought it back earlier this year.
> The black one (3rd picture) is called the Coco Boy Camera bag.



Gosh, so much to learn for just one camera bag line. Nords SA sent me this one called it Coco vintage. No idea which and which anymore.


----------



## ironic568

^ Lol, I know huh? I love them all, especially the Coco Boy one and especially in this color:


----------



## ironic568

Good luck with your decision and remember to do a reveal


----------



## marilynn512

ironic568 said:


> It's a vintage bag, but the button closure engraving unfortunately doesn't tell me exactly what year the bag is made in or the name of the bag. It's more an authenticity mark. Does this bag have a serial nr. inside? Does it have the Chanel, made in France, or Italy stamping?
> If you're interested in buying this bag, you should have it authenticated in the Chanel "Authenticate this" thread first before proceeding.




The bag was given to me by a well off relative,  so it's already in my position and yes on the inside above the zinger compartment it's
like a blast looking stamp that says Chanel made in Frace


----------



## MsCho

Can anyone identify this Chanel clutch? It's serial number started with a 4 (I think). It's a square boxy clutch with a burgundy leather interior. One zip pocket inside. It's about 20 cm long. It has a zipper opening on the top with a CC logo dangling from the zipper. Leather is very hard.


----------



## mariarita2

Hi! Can someone help me out identifying this one!


Thanks!!


----------



## ironic568

mariarita2 said:


> Hi! Can someone help me out identifying this one!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Looks like it's the Xtra Mini, but I do question the authenticity. If you are interested in buying this, please have it authenticated here first: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html


----------



## MsCho

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It's a vintage mini. Sorry not the best pic. It also came with a small card flap.


----------



## mariarita2

ironic568 said:


> Looks like it's the Xtra Mini, but I do question the authenticity. If you are interested in buying this, please have it authenticated here first:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html


 


Thanks !


----------



## ironic568

MsCho said:


> Can anyone identify this Chanel clutch? It's serial number started with a 4 (I think). It's a square boxy clutch with a burgundy leather interior. One zip pocket inside. It's about 20 cm long. It has a zipper opening on the top with a CC logo dangling from the zipper. Leather is very hard.



That's a vintage clutch from 1996/1997, I unfortunately do not know the official name. Here's one that's identical to yours: 

https://www.rebelle.com/en/chanel-bags-36391


----------



## yeeuns

Anyone know what this collection is called? I saw a flap bag of this in beige and a grey tote and thought it was so pretty!


----------



## xianfang

yeeuns said:


> Anyone know what this collection is called? I saw a flap bag of this in beige and a grey tote and thought it was so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010366



it is currently in store!! It is irridescent or suede leather though.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ironic568 said:


> looks like it's the xtra mini, but i do question the authenticity. If you are interested in buying this, please have it authenticated here first:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html



+1


----------



## Blondina14

was my mother bag ,i think 70' ,before serial number,its a waist and shoulder bag ,approximate sizes 5 and 6,very soft and heavy chains,I really try to found a little bit of the bag history


----------



## Blondina14

nobody know?


----------



## Katel

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's really hard to tell from the pics but it has the shape of a WOC with silver hardware, and the length looks right for a WOC, as does the chain thinness. the rectangle mini has a CC turnlock, thicker/shorter chain, and this doesn't appear to have that. the mini is also wider and this looks like it's only wide because it's full. i watch that show too - what episode and season was it? maybe i can see it clearer for you and be certain, but otherwise that's what it looks like.





baghagg said:


> Not from these pics, but I watched this episode and thought it was a mini.



Thank you very much!


----------



## bobo2002

Hi Ladies,
Does anyone know what name, style and season of this backpack? I don't recall seeing it before.Thanks.


----------



## Bibi25260

yeeuns said:


> Anyone know what this collection is called? I saw a flap bag of this in beige and a grey tote and thought it was so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010366


I believe it's the Stich around.


----------



## MsCho

yeeuns said:


> Anyone know what this collection is called? I saw a flap bag of this in beige and a grey tote and thought it was so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010366



I think that is from the spring/summer 2015 collection. 
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion/products/handbags/g/s.velvet-calfskin-flap-bag-with-an.15S.A92876Y1081194305.c.15S.html


----------



## happy26688

I also have a chanel bag that needs to identify. My sister in law gave it to me since she rarely use it and I was happy to have one in my collection.

I know it is from 2010-2011 collection.

Will post it soon hopefully someone can tell me the name of the bag cuz it is driving me crazy. If you ask me why don't I ask my SIL I did and she doesn't remember the name.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blondina14 said:


> was my mother bag ,i think 70' ,before serial number,its a waist and shoulder bag ,approximate sizes 5 and 6,very soft and heavy chains,I really try to found a little bit of the bag history



this is a very nice item - i wish i knew more! i think it's known as a belt or waist bag, and the chain strap can detach so you could run a belt though. when the large CC logo appears it is usually called "an embossed logo" so those words might help with your research. also, if there is no closure on your bag - i cannot tell from the pictures - then it might be considered a flap (waist) bag. 

what does sizes 5 and 6 mean?


----------



## happy26688

Can someone help me identify this bag. 

I know it is from 2010-2011

Much appreciate.

Thank you.


----------



## Emilyxo

Hi everyone - I know this may not have a 'name' as it's a classic flap - I believe fro. 2006 but I just wondered if anyone knew of anywhere I can find more picture of this fabric ... It has gold flecks in it. Thanks !


----------



## SAS_Small

Has anyone ever seen this before? Do you know what it's called? I like the hardware in the strap, it's a quirky detail.


----------



## whiterain

does anyone know where u can get a cardholder or coin purse in pink or blu or purple&#65311; Been calling everywhere


----------



## Blondina14

was my mothers this cute little bag ,I think from 70' ,very soft and heavy golden chains,no serial number and made in Paris ,I think before K.L change it to made in France


----------



## whiterain

also would like to know the name of the above bag


----------



## Blondina14

Help identified this Chanel please


----------



## Blondina14

5 and 6 measure inch of the bag (height and width )inside has a magnet closure with ST 90710 Silver Star ,and inside its double cc and Chanel made in Paris,I think before KL start to use made in France , and no serial number ,I think its very old but very soft and cute


----------



## lafania

Does anyone recognize this Chanel? I found it at a consignment store. Please and thank you!


----------



## Sandybeach814

Blondina14 said:


> was my mothers this cute little bag ,I think from 70' ,very soft and heavy golden chains,no serial number and made in Paris ,I think before K.L change it to made in France




Forgive me for asking this, but are you sure it's authentic?


----------



## Blondina14

Was my mother's bag ,very old and I think its original,no doubt ,and its look and feels authentic,still I can t found it online


----------



## Blondina14

Thank you


----------



## Domo




----------



## asat

I don't know which one it is, but its stunning!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I don't know which boy that is but it looks like the mini size


----------



## Bsoetopo

I am not sure if I post my question in the right thread. I was browsing for a Chanel Large Tote and found this online store. 

http://www.desigbrand.com/goods.php?id=6069

The bag is fake, however is there a real Chanel tote like this? I would love to know what is this bag called.

Thank you!


----------



## twu0003

Does anyone know the name of this chanel mini flap?
I am desperate!


----------



## UpTime

Domo said:


> View attachment 3017002



I guess it is ivory patent mini boy. Oh what a cutie


----------



## babycinnamon

twu0003 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this chanel mini flap?
> 
> I am desperate!




Is this your bag? So pretty! 

Anyways...It's just a mini flap with a different finish of the leather (crackled, metallic) and chain type. I found that while having the same dimensions and classifications as the classic flap bags, they costed more than the classic flaps at the time. Probably due to the varying leather and chains. IIRC, the M/L retailed for $2450 + tax when it was released back in 2007. 

I have a M/L size one in black with silver hardware in the same finish of leather and diamond cut chains like the one in your pic.


----------



## twu0003

babycinnamon said:


> Is this your bag? So pretty!
> 
> Anyways...It's just a mini flap with a different finish of the leather (crackled, metallic) and chain type. I found that while having the same dimensions and classifications as the classic flap bags, they costed more than the classic flaps at the time. Probably due to the varying leather and chains. IIRC, the M/L retailed for $2450 + tax when it was released back in 2007.
> 
> I have a M/L size one in black with silver hardware in the same finish of leather and diamond cut chains like the one in your pic.


NO T.T I wish.
I bought this but it somehow got lost or stolen in the mail! 
I am still so mad about it. So I've been trying to find another one.


----------



## Blondina14

It is possible to be a Chanel Cambon?


----------



## retailflip

This is my first time posting on TPF 

I got this Chanel bag from a reputable consignment store in NJ last year. I fell in love with it eventhough I have no idea what type of Chanel bag this is. Maybe somebody can help? It's lambskin leather. Thanks everyone! 

instagram.com/p/yVrngWMcWi/?taken-by=idgme

instagram.com/p/yclOWGscUI/?taken-by=idgme


----------



## ironic568

retailflip said:


> This is my first time posting on TPF
> 
> I got this Chanel bag from a reputable consignment store in NJ last year. I fell in love with it eventhough I have no idea what type of Chanel bag this is. Maybe somebody can help? It's lambskin leather. Thanks everyone!
> 
> instagram.com/p/yVrngWMcWi/?taken-by=idgme
> 
> instagram.com/p/yclOWGscUI/?taken-by=idgme



That is the Rodeo Drive hobo/tote from 2008/2009


----------



## retailflip

Wow! Thank you @ironic568!!


----------



## mriss_s

I was browsing the Chanel website and I ran across this bag and I'm in love. It's the spring summer collection so it should be in stores but I haven't seen it or can find anything on it. 

Help would be appreciated


----------



## ironic568

lafania said:


> Does anyone recognize this Chanel? I found it at a consignment store. Please and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016348



Yes, I recognize this one. This bowler was from around 2008. Unfortunately, I don't remember its exact name.


----------



## ironic568

Blondina14 said:


> Thank you



.


----------



## ironic568

Blondina14 said:


> Was my mother's bag ,very old and I think its original,no doubt ,and its look and feels authentic,still I can t found it online



If you have this bag authenticated in the "Authenticate this" thread, maybe the authenticator can tell you more about it


----------



## ironic568

retailflip said:


> Wow! Thank you @ironic568!!



You're welcome


----------



## gail13

Someone had taken a pic and shown this last month, or the month before in one of the threads, but Saks did have this bag-I know my store in BH got them because I was on the waitlist.  I think it was $3700-I never went to look at it as my wallet was already spoken for.  But it looks like a great bag.


----------



## mriss_s

gail13 said:


> Someone had taken a pic and shown this last month, or the month before in one of the threads, but Saks did have this bag-I know my store in BH got them because I was on the waitlist.  I think it was $3700-I never went to look at it as my wallet was already spoken for.  But it looks like a great bag.




Thank you so much. Gives me hope


----------



## lafania

ironic568 said:


> Yes, I recognize this one. This bowler was from around 2008. Unfortunately, I don't remember its exact name.




Thanks! Do you think it was "chain stich bowler bag"? it has a stich made of chain around the CC logo and on the corners.


----------



## gail13

mriss_s said:


> Thank you so much. Gives me hope



PM me if you need help with a SA, I see you are from Canada


----------



## ironic568

lafania said:


> Thanks! Do you think it was "chain stich bowler bag"? it has a stich made of chain around the CC logo and on the corners.



Could very well be 
I was thinking more along the line of "CC bowler" or "CC stitched bowler", but since I'm not sure, I didn't want to mention it.


----------



## mriss_s

gail13 said:


> PM me if you need help with a SA, I see you are from Canada




Will they ship international ?


----------



## mdlchic77

This is gorgeous! I hope you are able to locate it!!


----------



## mriss_s

mdlchic77 said:


> This is gorgeous! I hope you are able to locate it!!




Thanks. Gonna try my hardest. Is so beautiful


----------



## Blondina14

Nat said:


> There are often numerous amount of  threads asking what the name is of a Chanel bag. So here's a thread dedicated to  asking what the name is of a certain Chanel style!
> 
> 
> 
> Please post a picture or description of the bag in question here. Thanks! Post away!






Can you please identify this vintage chanel?


----------



## Blondina14

I ve try ,but they only authentificated live sales


----------



## mariarita2

Hi !


Can you help out with this one?


Thanks!!!


----------



## JessieRose

Sorry, this is fake. 





Blondina14 said:


> View attachment 3019419
> 
> Can you please identify this vintage chanel?


----------



## Blondina14

Can you please explain why?I have this bag around 30 years


----------



## Bigted

Hi everyone,

Can anyone help identify this Chanel VIP gift. 
I have no idea what it is.... Too small for an ipad. 

Many thanks


----------



## thedeathparade

mariarita2 said:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> Can you help out with this one?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!




Mini Flap bag


----------



## mariarita2

thedeathparade said:


> Mini Flap bag



But the measurements are smaller no?


----------



## ahuang425

Hi ladies - I bought this bag in Paris last month and now I'm dying to know the style name.  Does anyone recognize it?  It came in this color (a very light lavender, maybe even off-white depending on the lighting) and beige.  

TIA!


----------



## LovePink

Does anyone know what is the name of this bag? And the year? TIA












http://www.ebay.com/itm/321773776119?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## babycinnamon

ahuang425 said:


> Hi ladies - I bought this bag in Paris last month and now I'm dying to know the style name.  Does anyone recognize it?  It came in this color (a very light lavender, maybe even off-white depending on the lighting) and beige.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




I believe this is the coco soft.


----------



## lky

Bought this in Chanel Paris, forgot to ask what collection it's from. Any ideas? Thanks!!


----------



## Plumpton

Hi ladies,

A friend of a friend is selling this mini bag, does anyone know the collection name? 
Thanks much.


----------



## happybei

Can someone help me authenticate this?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171816752757


----------



## ironic568

Plumpton said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A friend of a friend is selling this mini bag, does anyone know the collection name?
> Thanks much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021588



That looks like the sevruga woc (patent leather).


----------



## ironic568

happybei said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171816752757



Not authentic.


----------



## ironic568

LovePink said:


> Does anyone know what is the name of this bag? And the year? TIA
> 
> I don't know the name of this bag, but it is from 2006/2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321773776119?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I don't know the name of this bag, but it is from 2006/2007.


----------



## happybei

ironic568 said:


> Not authentic.




Thanks! The price is too good to be true.  what else is wrong?


----------



## ironic568

happybei said:


> Thanks! The price is too good to be true.  what else is wrong?




 Everything! 
The "CHANEL MADE IN" stamp, the hologram card, the CHANEL/PARIS engraving on the backside of the CC turnknob, the serial nr., the plastic wrap around the chain, the box.


----------



## happybei

ironic568 said:


> Everything!
> 
> The "CHANEL MADE IN" stamp, the hologram card, the CHANEL/PARIS engraving on the backside of the CC turnknob, the serial nr., the plastic wrap around the chain, the box.




You are amazing ! Thanks for saving me the hassle!


----------



## NFSINGH

I just looked at this bag for you on EBay. Big red flag hit me right in the head. Anyone on accepting return is a big NO NO. YOU BUY IT YOUR STUCK WITH IT. The price is also low for the bag. I would not purchase from anyone who did not have a return policy


----------



## happybei

NFSINGH said:


> I just looked at this bag for you on EBay. Big red flag hit me right in the head. Anyone on accepting return is a big NO NO. YOU BUY IT YOUR STUCK WITH IT. The price is also low for the bag. I would not purchase from anyone who did not have a return policy




Thanks for looking at it for me! What's ebay's policy in a case where seller lies about the authenticity of the bag? Does eBay interfere at all? I'm just surprised that how many positive reviews that the seller has.


----------



## ironic568

lky said:


> Bought this in Chanel Paris, forgot to ask what collection it's from. Any ideas? Thanks!!



I could be mistaken, but this bag looks like it's from the Paris-Dallas collection.


----------



## lky

I thought maybe too, but its not studded which I thought the Paris Dallas ones were! Thanks! 

Anyone else come across this bag? Can't seem to find any pictures of it elsewhere


----------



## Bibi25260

lky said:


> I thought maybe too, but its not studded which I thought the Paris Dallas ones were! Thanks!
> 
> Anyone else come across this bag? Can't seem to find any pictures of it elsewhere


It looks like the one in the link but that one is ghw: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-605.html#9072


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Plumpton said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A friend of a friend is selling this mini bag, does anyone know the collection name?
> Thanks much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021588



this looks like the Brilliant. if the CCs are diamond cut/diamond edged it might be that.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blondina14 said:


> I ve try ,but they only authentificated live sales



go to Google and search for an online authentication service. they charge under $10 and can help you and tell you about your bag. bags with loops on the back are known as waist or belt bags. here is a thread to get you started looking for an authentication service.

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authentication-services-877818.html


----------



## Blondina14

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is a very nice item - i wish i knew more! i think it's known as a belt or waist bag, and the chain strap can detach so you could run a belt though. when the large CC logo appears it is usually called "an embossed logo" so those words might help with your research. also, if there is no closure on your bag - i cannot tell from the pictures - then it might be considered a flap (waist) bag.
> 
> what does sizes 5 and 6 mean?


From this pictures can you please tell me more?thanks


----------



## Blondina14

Blondina14 said:


> From this pictures can you please tell me more?thanks



5 and 6 inch approx size of the bag


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Hi, can anyone help me identify this handbag? Like model, year and is it lambskin? Would truly truly appreciate it! &#128591;&#127997;


----------



## ironic568

Dpurseshop123 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify this handbag? Like model, year and is it lambskin? Would truly truly appreciate it! &#128591;&#127997;



Vintage Envelope Tassel bag. Lambskin leather and made around 1990 (1989-1991)


----------



## Dpurseshop123

ironic568 said:


> Vintage Envelope Tassel bag. Lambskin leather and made around 1990 (1989-1991)



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Blondina14

ccbaggirl89 said:


> go to Google and search for an online authentication service. they charge under $10 and can help you and tell you about your bag. bags with loops on the back are known as waist or belt bags. here is a thread to get you started looking for an authentication service.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authentication-services-877818.html



Thank you


----------



## lky

Bibi25260 said:


> It looks like the one in the link but that one is ghw: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-605.html#9072



Thanks


----------



## gail13

Blondina14 said:


> From this pictures can you please tell me more?thanks



Hi Blondina-  The reason one TPF member mentioned this is a fake is because a few details looks 'off ' on this bag.  I am not an authenticator, but Chanel bags have been faked for a long time-even 30 years ago.  The only way for you to know for sure, is to consider using Authenticate4u.com or Etincelerauthentications for a small fee of $7-$10. They are online authentication services that will help you via pictures.  Please let us know what you find out, if you go that route.   You may even be able to find out more info about the style etc if it is a real Chanel.


----------



## ironic568

Blondina14 said:


> From this pictures can you please tell me more?thanks



I'm very sorry to say this and I don't want to hurt your feelings, but this bag truly doesn't look authentic to me. The CCs on the flap look completely off. The CHANEL MADE IN stamp and logo on the interior is wrong.
"MADE IN FRANCE" or "MADE IN ITALY" is legit, *MADE IN PARIS* is not

That said, I'm not an authenticator and this is my opinion only. If you want an definite answer you can use one of the following services to authenticate the bag for you (for a small fee):

http://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html

http://etincelerauthentications.com/


----------



## gail13

ironic568 said:


> I'm very sorry to say this and I don't want to hurt your feelings, but this bag truly doesn't look authentic to me. The CCs on the flap look completely off. The CHANEL MADE IN stamp and logo on the interior is wrong.
> "MADE IN FRANCE" or "MADE IN ITALY" is legit, *MADE IN PARIS* is not
> 
> That said, I'm not an authenticator and this is my opinion only. If you want an definite answer you can use one of the following services to authenticate the bag for you (for a small fee):
> 
> http://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html
> 
> http://etincelerauthentications.com/



Yes: true,....we try not to call out these details in an effort not to help counterfeiters perfect their 'craft'.  :  Hopefully she will have the bag authenticated.


----------



## Blondina14

ironic568 said:


> I'm very sorry to say this and I don't want to hurt your feelings, but this bag truly doesn't look authentic to me. The CCs on the flap look completely off. The CHANEL MADE IN stamp and logo on the interior is wrong.
> "MADE IN FRANCE" or "MADE IN ITALY" is legit, *MADE IN PARIS* is not
> 
> That said, I'm not an authenticator and this is my opinion only. If you want an definite answer you can use one of the following services to authenticate the bag for you (for a small fee):
> 
> http://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html
> 
> http://etincelerauthentications.com/


Thank you for your opinion,I understand that Chanel bags from Cambon street they are made in Paris,also Karl L changed to made in France(I think  I read on eBay,not sure)
I will try to authenticate it


----------



## ironic568

Blondina14 said:


> Thank you for your opinion,I understand that Chanel bags from Cambon street they are made in Paris,also Karl L changed to made in France(I think  I read on eBay,not sure)
> I will try to authenticate it



An authentic (vintage) Chanel bag could have the word *Paris* stamped underneath the* Chanel *logo on the interior. That is legitimate. 
However, any bag that have* Made in Paris *stamped on the interior is, IMO,  definitely a counterfeit.
But, yes, please have it authenticated for your piece of mind. I'm very sorry, I know this bag is of sentimental value to you, because it belonged to your mother


----------



## luv2run41

Hi The date code reflects the bag was made in 2008.  Has any one ever seen this bag before?  Maybe a cruise line or special edition?


----------



## luv2run41

ooops here is the date code:


----------



## Q8iFashionista

Can someone identify this woc?


----------



## ironic568

Q8iFashionista said:


> Can someone identify this woc?



That's croc skin, but I don't know from what season that woc is.


----------



## ironic568

luv2run41 said:


> Hi The date code reflects the bag was made in 2008.  Has any one ever seen this bag before?  Maybe a cruise line or special edition?





Yes, I have seen it for sale several times on Ebay over the years. The leather is interesting, looks like wrinkled patent? Pretty bag.


----------



## Q8iFashionista

ironic568 said:


> That's croc skin, but I don't know from what season that woc is.



Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Q8iFashionista said:


> Can someone identify this woc?



it looks like the alligator woc from 2009. chanel had a whole alligator line this color, there was a maxi, a classic size. perhaps check the date code inside?


----------



## myu628

Hi! Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? The serial is 12250939


----------



## Q8iFashionista

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it looks like the alligator woc from 2009. chanel had a whole alligator line this color, there was a maxi, a classic size. perhaps check the date code inside?



I don't have the bag


----------



## ironic568

myu628 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me identify this Chanel bag? The serial is 12250939



Do you have more pictures of this bag (like interior and serial nr.?)


----------



## luv2run41

ironic568 said:


> Yes, I have seen it for sale several times on Ebay over the years. The leather is interesting, looks like wrinkled patent? Pretty bag.


 I think I found it but this may be the larger version since the one I purchased in only a 2 hole at the top and not 4?


----------



## myu628

Here are a couple more pictures of the bag.


----------



## luv2run41

myu628 said:


> Here are a couple more pictures of the bag.


It really is a unique and very special bag! If you have it authenticated (It does appear authentic IMO) Etincelers may possibly be able to identify the style.  They see so many bags they may know for sure.  They have been able to tell me the style of one of my bags before.  What a gorgeous bag.  Can you do a reveal in the regular Chanel area? I would love to see more of your beautiful bag!


----------



## Cocoxoxo

Hi Guys, 

What would be the correct name for this bag? Any considerations for the "border"? Any info is greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Aarponen

I came to see this saddle leather type flap, any insight?? I have never seen leather like this. Anyone has one or knows details? TIA


----------



## Elizbrick

Very lovely, I don't know which bag it is.


----------



## laurennicole726

Another TPF user posted this in another thread some time ago and I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag, when it came out, and if it comes in any other colors? It appears to be Caviar leather but I am not sure. Thanks!


----------



## J0Y

Cocoxoxo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What would be the correct name for this bag? Any considerations for the "border"? Any info is greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!



Chanel didn't have names for bags back in the days, but this one is called the Diana bag bc Princess Diana wore it. 

This is my vintage flap, a version of the Diana bag, I got in the 90's... I think ...so hard to remember!


----------



## Aarponen

Aarponen said:


> I came to see this saddle leather type flap, any insight?? I have never seen leather like this. Anyone has one or knows details? TIA




Your Chanel experts, chime in if any information is there! Chanel in Milan said it is From Paris-Dallas collection, but the SA did not know the name, she had not been in Chanel long enough. I would love anyone to help me, highly appreciated!
Thank you hugely in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cocoxoxo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What would be the correct name for this bag? Any considerations for the "border"? Any info is greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!



try looking up the "Diana flap" - it looks like that could be it


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Hi ladies! Have had this bag for many years! I've only carried once or twice because it is too precious to me (and too dressy IMO)... Any info would be greatly appreciated. Sadly I don't have the auth card, but serial NO 7027382... Thanks!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast




----------



## ironic568

myu628 said:


> Here are a couple more pictures of the bag.



I don't know the name of this bag, but it reminds me of the Cotton Club Bowling bag.


----------



## ironic568

laurennicole726 said:


> Another TPF user posted this in another thread some time ago and I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag, when it came out, and if it comes in any other colors? It appears to be Caviar leather but I am not sure. Thanks!



Vintage caviar Duffle/Speedy bag. I believe Chanel made those from 1994 through 1998 (give and take).
I've seen slightly different versions of this bag, but never in another color but black.


----------



## Yatietan

Hi ladies...have u seen this perforated classic chanel medi bag?


----------



## charm_me_bag

Hello need help.. Anyone know this is from which collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
?


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Hi everyone! 

I am in need of a little help from my Chanel Experts in here (you) to identify this bag! (Much appreciated in advance)
Not authentication but identification that is.

I purchased this bag at a luxury consignment in Beverly Hills and it was pretty worn but stunning.  Got it for a fair price. This bag is now old old and I'm thinking of selling it or changing the mesh leather that goes around on the bottom.
But what is the name of this bag? I think it must be from the late 90's or early 2000's. I saw this bag online before but now I can't find it again.. 
Any tips? 

Kind regards in advance &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


----------



## meliseg

Hi everyone. Does anyone know what the name of this bag is/what collection it is from? It looks new, but I can't seem to find it anywhere online. (sorry for the odd angle)


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Can anyone identify this one for me?
I know she's from the  90's or late 90's or early 2000's 
Thank you&#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


----------



## Taniam

..


----------



## Bibi25260

meliseg said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know what the name of this bag is/what collection it is from? It looks new, but I can't seem to find it anywhere online. (sorry for the odd angle)


Camera bag from pre-spring/summer collection: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-camera-case.15P.A94206Y014801A049.c.15P.html


----------



## meliseg

Bibi25260 said:


> Camera bag from pre-spring/summer collection: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...-camera-case.15P.A94206Y014801A049.c.15P.html


Thank you Bibi25260!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

charm_me_bag said:


> Hello need help.. Anyone know this is from which collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



visit here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/tricolor-865945.html

pretty sure it's from 2013 pre-fall


----------



## Chiyasalman

Can anyone look at the link under and tell me if this bag is real or fake!! Thanks for your help 

http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.htm...&sub_category=1.71.3946&category=0.71&ref=fas


----------



## myu628

luv2run41 said:


> It really is a unique and very special bag! If you have it authenticated (It does appear authentic IMO) Etincelers may possibly be able to identify the style.  They see so many bags they may know for sure.  They have been able to tell me the style of one of my bags before.  What a gorgeous bag.  Can you do a reveal in the regular Chanel area? I would love to see more of your beautiful bag!


Hi. After days of trying to find the bag online, I saw this one from another site.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-quilted-chain-pochette


----------



## myu628

ironic568 said:


> I don't know the name of this bag, but it reminds me of the Cotton Club Bowling bag.


It does look a little bit like that style. Found this on another site but still doesn't show the style name of the bag.  
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-quilted-chain-pochette


----------



## ironic568

Chiyasalman said:


> Can anyone look at the link under and tell me if this bag is real or fake!! Thanks for your help
> 
> http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.htm...&sub_category=1.71.3946&category=0.71&ref=fas



Missing some required pictures, but IMO nothing looks off.

Though, you should post your authentication request here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html


----------



## laurennicole726

ironic568 said:


> Vintage caviar Duffle/Speedy bag. I believe Chanel made those from 1994 through 1998 (give and take).
> I've seen slightly different versions of this bag, but never in another color but black.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bibi25260

meliseg said:


> Thank you Bibi25260!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## ironic568

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Can anyone identify this one for me?
> I know she's from the  90's or late 90's or early 2000's
> Thank you&#55357;&#56467;&#55357;&#56467;&#55357;&#56467;



Perforated calfskin bowler/tote. I believe from 2006/2007.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

ironic568 said:


> Perforated calfskin bowler/tote. I believe from 2006/2007.



Thank you ironic568&#128147;


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Taniam said:


> ..



Was this for me?
I think admin moved my thread in here bc it should have been here. I didn't know there was a thread like this when I posted. Hence two of mine in a row almost. x


----------



## myu628

luv2run41 said:


> It really is a unique and very special bag! If you have it authenticated (It does appear authentic IMO) Etincelers may possibly be able to identify the style.  They see so many bags they may know for sure.  They have been able to tell me the style of one of my bags before.  What a gorgeous bag.  Can you do a reveal in the regular Chanel area? I would love to see more of your beautiful bag!


Hi! Thank you for recommending Etinceler. I sent them photos of my bag for authentication and they said that it is authentic and was produced in 2008. I'm just waiting for the certificate of authenticity.

I still don't have the exact name for the bag though. Waiting to see if the authenticator would give me the exact name of the bag. 

I was going to post pictures of the bag in the regular Chanel area but don't exactly know where I should post it.


----------



## Julie01

Help me identify this classic flap bag.  I've never seen this type of chain.  How much is the current cost?  I checked Chanel website and can't find anything similar.


----------



## Taniam

Waw its fine! Looking forward to see what thet say


----------



## Taniam

Correct?


----------



## OzSplannie

Hello everyone!

Is anyone able to tell me which collection this tweed boy is from? I think it's around 2009-2010?

Thank you


----------



## amor_shopper

Hi, can anyone please help me identify this model & how much in europe? Thank you in advance


----------



## Bibi25260

amor_shopper said:


> View attachment 3036664
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone please help me identify this model & how much in europe? Thank you in advance


It's the stich around tote from the spring/summer collection, don't know the price. But here's the link for the flap bag on Chanel site: http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...kin-flap-bag.15S.A92875Y108112A285.c.15S.html


----------



## ironic568

OzSplannie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Is anyone able to tell me which collection this tweed boy is from? I think it's around 2009-2010?
> 
> Thank you



This boy is from more recent than that. I believe it's a 19-series and from 2014.


----------



## reddishpink

Hi, 
Has anyone seen this bag? Which year was it sold / produced? And the name of this model.. Thanksss so much in advance


----------



## reddishpink

Hi, need help to identify this bag! 
Found at local preloved store


----------



## ccbaggirl89

reddishpink said:


> Hi, need help to identify this bag!
> Found at local preloved store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038550



oh, so cute! maybe 2006 or 2007, the le train bag. canvas, right?? they had the cutest classic with this print as well.


----------



## koko100

Anyone know what style this is and how much it cost?


----------



## Lushi

Hi, can anybody help me identify this one? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
tia


----------



## JetSetGo!

koko100 said:


> Anyone know what style this is and how much it cost?
> 
> View attachment 3038897



This is the half moon WOC. The price would spend on the season. I think this was about $1500


----------



## ironic568

Lushi said:


> Hi, can anybody help me identify this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039022
> View attachment 3039023
> View attachment 3039024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tia



Just Mademoiselle (JM) degrade patent, size medium.


----------



## nailafficionada

Can someone please odentify this black boy from 15A paris salzburg?? I need the code after 15A...thabks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

koko100 said:


> Anyone know what style this is and how much it cost?
> 
> View attachment 3038897



the half moon woc - they are lovely! i have a few and i have been wanting a red but can't find one. it's a discontinued bag, so you have to buy them used or new-used. they used to be $1150 and then went to $1500 before they stopped them. now that they are discontinued they are averaging about $1800-$2000 on resale and consignment sites.


----------



## mashedpotato

koko100 said:


> Anyone know what style this is and how much it cost?
> 
> View attachment 3038897



You have to think about the color Orange or Red.
Chanel Halfmoon Woc


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Julie01 said:


> Help me identify this classic flap bag.  I've never seen this type of chain.  How much is the current cost?  I checked Chanel website and can't find anything similar.



The stich count looks low to me on this bag too..


----------



## manc

Can anyone tell me what kind this is?







[/url]


----------



## Fashionista421

^it looks to be a vintage Chanel wallet on chain but I am not 100% sure


----------



## paddlestick101

Hi ladies!
Has anyone seen this style before? I saw it on a lady at Saks Chanel who said she got it in Brazil two years (or 2 seasons?) ago, and I love it!!! Does anyone know the style and/or season, or any information at all? The SA's said it was sold out, so I need to stalk it online...
Thanks a million!


----------



## gillyweed

paddlestick101 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Has anyone seen this style before? I saw it on a lady at Saks Chanel who said she got it in Brazil two years (or 2 seasons?) ago, and I love it!!! Does anyone know the style and/or season, or any information at all? The SA's said it was sold out, so I need to stalk it online...
> 
> Thanks a million!




Just saw one on eBay! http://m.ebay.com/itm/121687149258?_mwBanner=1


----------



## torbychanel

I just found this photo of a black chanel windbreaker and i can't seem to find it any.. is it fake? When i tried finding the black chanel windbreaker i however found a white one so it must be real?

If its real, can anyone tell me where to purchase it?


----------



## Fashionista421

@torbychanel I'd check in one of the larger boutiques in the country because I went to the Chanel in Chicago yesterday and I didn't remember seeing a windbreaker


----------



## elttle2

I got this bag in London Heathrow T3. SA said it's pre-fall, but i can't find it. 
Please help me identify the style and the season of this bag. 
I put it next to a mini flap so you can see the size.


----------



## paddlestick101

gillyweed said:


> Just saw one on eBay! http://m.ebay.com/itm/121687149258?_mwBanner=1



darn it, sold already! thanks for the link, it helped to see other views of it!


----------



## mashedpotato

manc said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind this is?
> 
> s15.postimg.org/ni4e8fwon/Screenshot_2015_06_21_20_35_47.jpg[/url]



Can you please upload large photo?


----------



## mashedpotato

torbychanel said:


> I just found this photo of a black chanel windbreaker and i can't seem to find it any.. is it fake? When i tried finding the black chanel windbreaker i however found a white one so it must be real?
> 
> If its real, can anyone tell me where to purchase it?



Hard to identify. Regardless they are authenticated jacket, it will be very hard to find that item like almost impossible?


----------



## Bibi25260

elttle2 said:


> I got this bag in London Heathrow T3. SA said it's pre-fall, but i can't find it.
> Please help me identify the style and the season of this bag.
> I put it next to a mini flap so you can see the size.


It looks like the Coco soft from last Cruise collection.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elttle2 said:


> I got this bag in London Heathrow T3. SA said it's pre-fall, but i can't find it.
> Please help me identify the style and the season of this bag.
> I put it next to a mini flap so you can see the size.



hi - is your handle the same color on both sides? do you have the hologram number inside? i have this exact bag in red and mine is from pre-fall 2014.


----------



## ChanelLover121

I just got this new to me Chanel bag. Would love to know more info on it! Any idea what it's called or how old it is? I've never seen this style before and for some reason the dustbag doesn't have a drawstring.


----------



## beautifulinvest

*Does anyone know this Chanel bag , it looks fine to me , but it is sold as used without cards or dustbag ? Thank you all very much.
Elle.-

*


----------



## SpicyTuna13

This bag is a Chanel LAX tote.  (Cruise 2008/2009???)

I have 2 of these bags (size L and size XL) and they appear larger than the one in your pic. This one looks a bit smaller, maybe a medium?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Here are some links:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lax-yes-or-no-389882.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-lax-line-on-sale-at-saks-tampa-387938.html

HTH!


----------



## beautifulinvest

SpicyTuna13 said:


> This bag is a Chanel LAX tote.  (Cruise 2008/2009???)
> 
> I have 2 of these bags (size L and size XL) and they appear larger than the one in your pic. This one looks a bit smaller, maybe a medium?


Thank you so much !


----------



## charm_me_bag

Hi guys. This photo of gorgeous bag is belong to one of tpf member. I hope she doesnt mind i repost it. I wanted to know the style code for this bag. I believe its a bigger one than medium. Can anybody share whats the stylecode. Im getting one frm my friend in oversea and im scared if she got me the medium size. I wanted larger one like in this picture.


----------



## ironic568

ChanelLover121 said:


> I just got this new to me Chanel bag. Would love to know more info on it! Any idea what it's called or how old it is? I've never seen this style before and for some reason the dustbag doesn't have a drawstring.



This flap is from the 2009 Moscow line.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

I am originally an Hermes girl, am slowly building up my Chanel collection and have been offered these two bags. I wonder if anyone can help identify the season and if possible name. I am a sucker for black with silver and these look distinctly Chanel but steer away from the 2 classics that I already own (WOC and reissue flap).

I love all the chains on this one. They are only on one side so perfect with a LBD.





This one looks amazing with the chains that wrap all the way round. Looks like it could also do some serious damage if you wanted too!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cheapfrillnorth said:


> I am originally an Hermes girl, am slowly building up my Chanel collection and have been offered these two bags. I wonder if anyone can help identify the season and if possible name. I am a sucker for black with silver and these look distinctly Chanel but steer away from the 2 classics that I already own (WOC and reissue flap).
> 
> I love all the chains on this one. They are only on one side so perfect with a LBD.
> 
> View attachment 3047099
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks amazing with the chains that wrap all the way round. Looks like it could also do some serious damage if you wanted too!
> 
> View attachment 3047100



i don't know about the first one, but the second one is fall 2003 and it's often on reliable reseller sites. they refer to it as the chocolate bar five chain or the multi strap chain bag. there is a version with 3 chains around which is why they sometimes say 5 in the description. there is one listed on annsfabulousfinds if you want a fuller description - that site is pf recommended. i also attached a pic; the 3 chain version is from the runway show in 2003.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't know about the first one, but the second one is fall 2003 and it's often on reliable reseller sites. they refer to it as the chocolate bar five chain or the multi strap chain bag. there is a version with 3 chains around which is why they sometimes say 5 in the description. there is one listed on annsfabulousfinds if you want a fuller description - that site is pf recommended. i also attached a pic; the 3 chain version is from the runway show in 2003.



Fantastic. Thanks so much. I went back as far as 2006 on the Style runway shows but Chanel doesn't go back further than that. I will look on AFF now.


----------



## ironic568

charm_me_bag said:


> Hi guys. This photo of gorgeous bag is belong to one of tpf member. I hope she doesnt mind i repost it. I wanted to know the style code for this bag. I believe its a bigger one than medium. Can anybody share whats the stylecode. Im getting one frm my friend in oversea and im scared if she got me the medium size. I wanted larger one like in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046901



Style code for the medium (20.5 x 28 x 4) : *A49889*
Code for the larger size messenger (25 x 33 x 5) : *A49890*


----------



## ironic568

cheapfrillnorth said:


> I am originally an Hermes girl, am slowly building up my Chanel collection and have been offered these two bags. I wonder if anyone can help identify the season and if possible name. I am a sucker for black with silver and these look distinctly Chanel but steer away from the 2 classics that I already own (WOC and reissue flap).
> 
> I love all the chains on this one. They are only on one side so perfect with a LBD.
> 
> View attachment 3047099



If my memory serves me well, this chained evening clutch is from 2003/2004.
Handles not included, It's about the same size as the M/L classic flap.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

ironic568 said:


> If my memory serves me well, this chained evening clutch is from 2003/2004.
> Handles not included, It's about the same size as the M/L classic flap.



Hi, thanks so much. That would make sense as the other bag is from that time too. I have hunted for the bag but without a proper description these older bags are so tricky to find.


----------



## ironic568

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Hi, thanks so much. That would make sense as the other bag is from that time too. I have hunted for the bag but without a proper description these older bags are so tricky to find.



I've seen this bag for sale every now and then. Will notify you when I bump into one


----------



## ChanelLover121

ironic568 said:


> This flap is from the 2009 Moscow line.



Thank you so much for the info! It's greatly appreciated! Any idea why the dust bag has no drawstring? All my other Chanel bags have a drawstring on the dust bag


----------



## ironic568

ChanelLover121 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! It's greatly appreciated! Any idea why the dust bag has no drawstring? All my other Chanel bags have a drawstring on the dust bag



Black dust bags are supposed to have drawstrings. Did you buy the bag pre-owned? Maybe the string was pulled out/lost....


----------



## ChanelLover121

ironic568 said:


> Black dust bags are supposed to have drawstrings. Did you buy the bag pre-owned? Maybe the string was pulled out/lost....



I bought it off a consigner. The dust bag looks like it never had a drawstring based on its stitching. The bag looks good in terms of authenticity but the dust bag worries me.


----------



## ChanelLover121

ironic568 said:


> Black dust bags are supposed to have drawstrings. Did you buy the bag pre-owned? Maybe the string was pulled out/lost....



Forgot to attach pic before.... sorry


----------



## cienxin

Just bought this two days ago in HK but not sure it's lambskin or caviar?
The code on the sale memo is A90839Y109802A560.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## SweetNavi

picture?


----------



## bellarusa

Saw this today at the Chanel boutique but can't find any information about it on the Chanel website.  Anyone knows the name of the bag?

Thanks!


----------



## cienxin

cienxin said:


> just bought this two days ago in hk but not sure it's lambskin or caviar?
> The code on the sale memo is a90839y109802a560.
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## ironic568

cienxin said:


> View attachment 3047782



It's calf.


----------



## ironic568

ChanelLover121 said:


> Forgot to attach pic before.... sorry




That's odd. Doesn't even look like there's enough space for a string to go through. I'm sorry, I can't help you, none of my dust bags look like that. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Roku

ChanelLover121 said:


> Forgot to attach pic before.... sorry




So the bags in early 90s vintage were of the thicker felt like material in ivory/white, with no drawstring and the "jagged" edge. Then for a very brief moment in time in the late 90s they phased into the black dust bag w no drawstring. Then later a slightly lower thread count black with drawstring. So it could be right altho maybe they used an older dust bag then, since it's not right for the bag


----------



## cienxin

ironic568 said:


> It's calf.




Thank you ironic568
So it's calf caviar then.
How to read the decode A90839Y109802A560 ?


----------



## cienxin

I bought this in HK and sale memo only says the item is a handbag A90839Y109802A560
I want to know its name, size, production month and the skin.
Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cienxin said:


> Thank you ironic568
> So it's calf caviar then.
> How to read the decode A90839Y109802A560 ?



you wouldn't say calf caviar because calfskin is a form of caviar leather, so it's like saying no no or yes yes - using the same word twice. just use calfskin. it indicates the type of caviar leather your bag has.


----------



## Nankali

Could anyone ID Uma Thurman's Chanel (from the film The Accidental Husband)? TIA!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nankali said:


> Could anyone ID Uma Thurman's Chanel (from the film The Accidental Husband)? TIA!!



just a guess, but looks like an East/West caviar flap?


----------



## Nankali

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just a guess, but looks like an East/West caviar flap?



Thank you!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Hi everyone! And thank you again ironic568!
Just wondering if anyone knows some chanel vertical history?
I found these authentic vertical jumbos.
Have a good look at the pattern. You have the most usual vertical jumbo pattern on top, but what about the bag underneath? See how the pattern is different? Anybody know anything about this bag? Is it a special kind of vertical? Season?

Any help gratefully taken with open arms&#128522;


----------



## Vanana

bellarusa said:


> Saw this today at the Chanel boutique but can't find any information about it on the Chanel website.  Anyone knows the name of the bag?
> 
> Thanks!


 


Saw and bought this on Saturday. SA said this just arrived and is part of fall collection, you're right not able to locate anywhere yet. Store only had the floor display one and the one I bought. Also comes in color red. the tag says it's Chanel messenger bag, A15. love the unique double c and the antique gold color. The caviar leather for this bag is much darker black and shinier than the flap bags, and very lightweight!


----------



## ironic568

cienxin said:


> Thank you ironic568
> So it's calf caviar then.
> How to read the decode A90839Y109802A560 ?



A90839 = Style number (prefix)
Y10980 = Code for hardware, leather (or fabric) and treatment of the bag (suffix)
2A560 = Color of the bag

This is all I can tell you, as I only remember certain codes. You should call Chanel CS for further information


----------



## ironic568

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Hi everyone! And thank you again ironic568!
> Just wondering if anyone knows some chanel vertical history?
> I found these authentic vertical jumbos.
> Have a good look at the pattern. You have the most usual vertical jumbo pattern on top, but what about the bag underneath? See how the pattern is different? Anybody know anything about this bag? Is it a special kind of vertical? Season?
> 
> Any help gratefully taken with open arms&#128522;




I see the bag 1 more often than bag 2, but both of them are just variations in Chanel's "striped (jumbo)" line. I don't know if the 2nd one was a "special edition", or not, but these 2 versions were made in the same year (though I believe Chanel introduced bag 1 first)


As you can see from the pics below, there are several different kinds of striped flaps/Jumbos. They are all from the same time period(s). Some striped versions are rare, whilst others more well known (and probably more produced). So if there's anything "special" about the second bag, I'd say it's because of the fact that you see it less often than the first one


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

ironic568 said:


> I see the bag 1 more often than bag 2, but both of them are just variations in Chanel's "striped (jumbo)" line. I don't know if the 2nd one was a "special edition", or not, but these 2 versions were made in the same year (though I believe Chanel introduced bag 1 first)
> 
> 
> As you can see from the pics below, there are several different kinds of striped flaps/Jumbos. They are all from the same time period(s). Some striped versions are rare, whilst others more well known (and probably more produced). So if there's anything "special" about the second bag, I'd say it's because of the fact that you see it less often than the first one



You're just the best!&#10084;&#65039; thank you!!!! I'm so happy I got myself a "rarely seen" one then! Thank you thank you thank you!!!&#10084;&#65039;! You are amazing&#128522;


----------



## bellarusa

Vanana said:


> Saw and bought this on Saturday. SA said this just arrived and is part of fall collection, you're right not able to locate anywhere yet. Store only had the floor display one and the one I bought. Also comes in color red. the tag says it's Chanel messenger bag, A15. love the unique double c and the antique gold color. The caviar leather for this bag is much darker black and shinier than the flap bags, and very lightweight!



Excellent - thank you for your help.  I have a small black one and a small red one on hold for me and plan to go back and pick them up today.  I adore the lightweight and the ability to do crossbody.


----------



## Charlotta

I need to find this bag.
My SA said me that she has this bag for me, but she is not able to send me pic at the moment. Could someone help please?
The code: A90817 Y10975 C8110


----------



## DrMom12

Anyone know the style # / name this beauty? I picked it up a couple years ago at Saks and haven't found it at all online. 

Royal Blue lambskin with (Brushed..?) GHW


----------



## Vanana

bellarusa said:


> Excellent - thank you for your help.  I have a small black one and a small red one on hold for me and plan to go back and pick them up today.  I adore the lightweight and the ability to do crossbody.


 
Yay congrats! if you find out more about what season it is exactly (consistent with what I was told?) and any more info on the name, please share! it is strange that it cannot be located when all other new bags in the store are on their site. so excited for you!


----------



## shayzon

I know that this bag is a Reissue Medium Camera Bag. But has anyone seen one with thick and contrasting stitching like this before? Was it a special edition? This bag is Navy distressed calfskin with thick royal blue stitching with silver hardware and a 12 series.

The interior is also fabric, not leather. I have a medium dark silver that has a leather interior. Was there a reason why some are leather interior while others are fabric interior?

Also, I noticed that the bottom of my dark silver camera bag is made of one piece. Actually all of the mediums I've seen online have an one-pieced bottom. But this Navy one has a seam, and the quilts don't meet up perfectly. 

The stitching on the back pocket doesn't meet up perfectly either. Does this just happen when they use the thicker thread?

If anyone has a camera bag with thick stitching, I would love to see some photos. 

TIA!


----------



## DrMom12

shayzon said:


> I know that this bag is a Reissue Medium Camera Bag. But has anyone seen one with thick and contrasting stitching like this before? Was it a special edition? This bag is Navy distressed calfskin with thick royal blue stitching with silver hardware and a 12 series.
> 
> The interior is also fabric, not leather. I have a medium dark silver that has a leather interior. Was there a reason why some are leather interior while others are fabric interior?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the bottom of my dark silver camera bag is made of one piece. Actually all of the mediums I've seen online have an one-pieced bottom. But this Navy one has a seam, and the quilts don't meet up perfectly.
> 
> The stitching on the back pocket doesn't meet up perfectly either. Does this just happen when they use the thicker thread?
> 
> If anyone has a camera bag with thick stitching, I would love to see some photos.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was this bag purchased? Did you buy it new or was it pre-loved? I've never seen one with stitching like this.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shayzon said:


> I know that this bag is a Reissue Medium Camera Bag. But has anyone seen one with thick and contrasting stitching like this before? Was it a special edition? This bag is Navy distressed calfskin with thick royal blue stitching with silver hardware and a 12 series.
> 
> The interior is also fabric, not leather. I have a medium dark silver that has a leather interior. Was there a reason why some are leather interior while others are fabric interior?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the bottom of my dark silver camera bag is made of one piece. Actually all of the mediums I've seen online have an one-pieced bottom. But this Navy one has a seam, and the quilts don't meet up perfectly.
> 
> The stitching on the back pocket doesn't meet up perfectly either. Does this just happen when they use the thicker thread?
> 
> If anyone has a camera bag with thick stitching, I would love to see some photos.
> 
> TIA!
> View attachment 3050146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050148



maybe you should contact an authentication service? it seems that your question is more about authenticity and issues you are seeing with the item itself.


----------



## shayzon

DrMom12 said:


> Where was this bag purchased? Did you buy it new or was it pre-loved? I've never seen one with stitching like this.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> maybe you should contact an authentication service? it seems that your question is more about authenticity and issues you are seeing with the item itself.



I just received this pre-owned from Boutique Patina. They have a 2x price refund if the item isn't authentic. Guess it is worth it to get it checked out. All of the hardware is correct though. Just have never seen one with stitching like this so was wondering if anyone else has.


----------



## Radissen

Hello ladies. I have this lovely patent reissue. The hologram sticker says 11xxxxxx. Could you telt me if it is crackled/distressed patent or smooth patent?


----------



## DrMom12

shayzon said:


> I just received this pre-owned from Boutique Patina. They have a 2x price refund if the item isn't authentic. Guess it is worth it to get it checked out. All of the hardware is correct though. Just have never seen one with stitching like this so was wondering if anyone else has.


Definitely worth having it checked out! If it does turn out (knock on wood that it doesn't) to be unauthentic, you could use the refund to buy a brandy-new one!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Radissen said:


> Hello ladies. I have this lovely patent reissue. The hologram sticker says 11xxxxxx. Could you telt me if it is crackled/distressed patent or smooth patent?



glazed.


----------



## Radissen

Really?
I would never have guessed seeing Bragmybags leather guide: http://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-leather-guide/
Close up of my reissue


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Radissen said:


> Really?
> I would never have guessed seeing Bragmybags leather guide: http://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-leather-guide/
> Close up of my reissue



you might want to go through this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...-your-patent-leather-chanel-items-199812.html

there are lots of patent items posted, with descriptions of the type of patent, and many resemble your item. my opinion is glazed for this one, and perhaps just "glazed leather," because glazed leather is usually done with calfskin or goatskin. it's hard to tell from a photo though since it can't be felt!


----------



## ironic568

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> You're just the best!&#10084;&#65039; thank you!!!! I'm so happy I got myself a "rarely seen" one then! Thank you thank you thank you!!!&#10084;&#65039;! You are amazing&#128522;



You're welcome


----------



## ironic568

Charlotta said:


> I need to find this bag.
> My SA said me that she has this bag for me, but she is not able to send me pic at the moment. Could someone help please?
> The code: A90817 Y10975 C8110




A90817 = Style 
Y10975 = Leather/material and hardware of the bag
C8110 = Color 

There are so many different codes for all the different styles, leathers and colors. It's impossible for us to know them all. If you call Chanel CS at (800) 550-0005, they should be able to put those codes in their system and help you figure out what the bag in question is.


----------



## ironic568

shayzon said:


> I know that this bag is a Reissue Medium Camera Bag. But has anyone seen one with thick and contrasting stitching like this before? Was it a special edition? This bag is Navy distressed calfskin with thick royal blue stitching with silver hardware and a 12 series.
> 
> The interior is also fabric, not leather. I have a medium dark silver that has a leather interior. Was there a reason why some are leather interior while others are fabric interior?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the bottom of my dark silver camera bag is made of one piece. Actually all of the mediums I've seen online have an one-pieced bottom. But this Navy one has a seam, and the quilts don't meet up perfectly.
> 
> The stitching on the back pocket doesn't meet up perfectly either. Does this just happen when they use the thicker thread?
> 
> If anyone has a camera bag with thick stitching, I would love to see some photos.
> 
> TIA!
> View attachment 3050146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050148



I haven't seen a Camera Reissue like yours (I think it's very rare), but I have seen the exact same thick blue stitching in a (also) navy blue reissue 227 with silver hardware. 

Larger camera bags do have a seam at the bottom and though I know yours is a medium, I also think that yours, with an interior cloth lining, is a special edition and therefore the regular "rules" doesn't apply, iykwim.

The stitching on the bottom and back looks perfectly fine to me. I don't think you have anything to worry about, but if it gives you peace of mind, then please have it authenticated


----------



## ironic568

Radissen said:


> Hello ladies. I have this lovely patent reissue. The hologram sticker says 11xxxxxx. Could you telt me if it is crackled/distressed patent or smooth patent?




This is the crackled patent Reissue from '07. I had the same bag in dark navy.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Hi&#127880;

Does anyone know this style of bag?

xoxo


----------



## ChanelLover121

shayzon said:


> I know that this bag is a Reissue Medium Camera Bag. But has anyone seen one with thick and contrasting stitching like this before? Was it a special edition? This bag is Navy distressed calfskin with thick royal blue stitching with silver hardware and a 12 series.
> 
> The interior is also fabric, not leather. I have a medium dark silver that has a leather interior. Was there a reason why some are leather interior while others are fabric interior?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the bottom of my dark silver camera bag is made of one piece. Actually all of the mediums I've seen online have an one-pieced bottom. But this Navy one has a seam, and the quilts don't meet up perfectly.
> 
> The stitching on the back pocket doesn't meet up perfectly either. Does this just happen when they use the thicker thread?
> 
> If anyone has a camera bag with thick stitching, I would love to see some photos.
> 
> TIA!
> View attachment 3050146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050148


I found one like yours here if you're interested


----------



## Radissen

ironic568 said:


> This is the crackled patent Reissue from '07. I had the same bag in dark navy.


Yeah I thought it looked like it had some distressing. Thank you &#128522;


----------



## little_doudou




----------



## shayzon

ChanelLover121 said:


> I found one like yours here if you're interested




Yes, that's it! I did some research and found that it was from the Surpique line which most of the U.S. retailers didn't carry for some reason. 

I actually sent it back. I was thinking that it was a special order or some rare piece. But after researching, I found out that it was originally priced at about 1/3 less than the regular reissue camera bag. Though in gorgeous navy and in mint condition, I didn't think it was worth the price I paid.


----------



## shayzon

ironic568 said:


> I haven't seen a Camera Reissue like yours (I think it's very rare), but I have seen the exact same thick blue stitching in a (also) navy blue reissue 227 with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Larger camera bags do have a seam at the bottom and though I know yours is a medium, I also think that yours, with an interior cloth lining, is a special edition and therefore the regular "rules" doesn't apply, iykwim.
> 
> 
> 
> The stitching on the bottom and back looks perfectly fine to me. I don't think you have anything to worry about, but if it gives you peace of mind, then please have it authenticated




Thanks for the info! I did some research and found threads on TPF about this bag. I ended up sending it back because I also have a medium dark silver reissue camera bag and was going to only keep one of them. 

Though I loved the navy color, I decided to return it because I read that the resell may be lower because it was originally priced 1/3 less than the standard reissue camera bag. And so the price I paid for it was actually over retail! Off it went...


----------



## lobonn

Hi, I tried to search through history to see if someone already posted this but I couldn't find it. It'd be great if someone can help ID this bag. It's either from 2008 or 2009.


Thanks!


----------



## Adeeba

Ladies please identify this bag and colour, Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Kalos

Adeeba said:


> Ladies please identify this bag and colour, Thanks! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054356




That looks like a gst xl size, don't know if it has an official colour name but from the photo it looks like a light/pale pink.


----------



## babycinnamon

Kalos said:


> That looks like a gst xl size, don't know if it has an official colour name but from the photo it looks like a light/pale pink.




+1 XL GST! I don't know the official color name either..sorry


----------



## Adeeba

Kalos said:


> That looks like a gst xl size, don't know if it has an official colour name but from the photo it looks like a light/pale pink.




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID this bags?

Thanks


----------



## frzsri

Hi ladies, anyone knows which Chanel bag this is? Asking for a friend. 
TIA!!


----------



## Bibi25260

frzsri said:


> View attachment 3055594
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, anyone knows which Chanel bag this is? Asking for a friend.
> TIA!!


I believe it's a Shiva. I have seen this bag here on the forum last year but the Shiva is from fall 2012.


----------



## Santyf

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Hi&#127880;
> 
> Does anyone know this style of bag?
> 
> xoxo




Looks like a vintage quilted tote bag in darkbrown colour


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this bags?
> 
> Thanks



Anyone please?


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

Hi guys does I purchased this bag from a local seller and is this called a bijoux chain? I thought it was but now I'm not so sure. Also I'm starting to doubt its authenticity because I'm pretty sure it's a fake dustbag.


----------



## Frillylily

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Hi guys does I purchased this bag from a local seller and is this called a bijoux chain? I thought it was but now I'm not so sure. Also I'm starting to doubt its authenticity because I'm pretty sure it's a fake dustbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057939
> View attachment 3057940
> View attachment 3057941
> View attachment 3057942



I own this bag. Is this black?  My inside lining is maroon. Whenever I carry this bag I get a lot of compliments. However, I do not know if the dustbag is fake.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Hi guys does I purchased this bag from a local seller and is this called a bijoux chain? I thought it was but now I'm not so sure. Also I'm starting to doubt its authenticity because I'm pretty sure it's a fake dustbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057939
> View attachment 3057940
> View attachment 3057941
> View attachment 3057942



i won't comment on the bag itself, but yes, that chain style is called the bijoux chain


----------



## CoCoCrown

frzsri said:


> View attachment 3055594
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, anyone knows which Chanel bag this is? Asking for a friend.
> TIA!!


Yes this appears to be from the Shiva collection. Was known for it's washed shiny caviar. Flap bags had the wire running through the border of the flap. Was quite popular.


----------



## CoCoCrown

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Hi guys does I purchased this bag from a local seller and is this called a bijoux chain? I thought it was but now I'm not so sure. Also I'm starting to doubt its authenticity because I'm pretty sure it's a fake dustbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057939
> View attachment 3057940
> View attachment 3057941
> View attachment 3057942


Sorry but can't zoom in on the pic, dust bag appears to be fake though, never seen that font before.


----------



## CoCoCrown

Radissen said:


> Really?
> I would never have guessed seeing Bragmybags leather guide: http://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-leather-guide/
> Close up of my reissue


That leather isn't on the guide. It's a distressed patent leather. It can be found on some bags from the Paris Dallas collection. Durable but not nearly as stiff as regular patent. Hides finger prints slightly better than smooth.


----------



## hasana

HI! Does anyone know what bag this is? Name? Collection? What sizes/colors in comes in. It looks like a GST with a boy lock. Looking for a casual tote for my mom, and I think she might like this

Thanks!


----------



## jtothelo

This one is discribed on Instagram as a WOC, but I dont know if this is an actual bag or a fake? (if it is a genuine model, does anybody know the Price?)


----------



## ironic568

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this bags?
> 
> Thanks



The 1st one is the Mademoiselle caviar tote from 2008. Retailed $3785
2nd bag is a quilted lambskin camera case. I do not know from what year/season.


----------



## ironic568

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Hi guys does I purchased this bag from a local seller and is this called a bijoux chain? I thought it was but now I'm not so sure. Also I'm starting to doubt its authenticity because I'm pretty sure it's a fake dustbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057939
> View attachment 3057940
> View attachment 3057941
> View attachment 3057942



I believe that this is the glazed lambskin Jumbo with bijoux/new chain from 2008. Glazed lambskin is easier to maintain and much more scratch resistant than regular lambskin.
The serial nr. is correct for the year the bag was made. The dust bag looks dubious/off, but I don't think the bag is fake.
Though, for your peace of mind, you should have it authenticated here:

http://etincelerauthentications.com/

or

http://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html


----------



## ironic568

jtothelo said:


> This one is discribed on Instagram as a WOC, but I dont know if this is an actual bag or a fake? (if it is a genuine model, does anybody know the Price?)



I don't think that this bag is authentic. Look at the plastic wrapping on the chain.
And I've personally also never seen a tweed WOC.


----------



## CoCoCrown

jtothelo said:


> This one is discribed on Instagram as a WOC, but I dont know if this is an actual bag or a fake? (if it is a genuine model, does anybody know the Price?)


I've never seen that WOC before. Tweed looks like a bumbled mess. Also never seen plastic wrapping on the chain.


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

Hi guys can y'all tell me what this wallet is called? Thanks in advance!


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

ironic568 said:


> I believe that this is the glazed lambskin Jumbo with bijoux/new chain from 2008. Glazed lambskin is easier to maintain and much more scratch resistant than regular lambskin.
> The serial nr. is correct for the year the bag was made. The dust bag looks dubious/off, but I don't think the bag is fake.
> Though, for your peace of mind, you should have it authenticated here:
> 
> http://etincelerauthentications.com/
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html




Thank you so much! I was so so worried when I got it thanks to the dustbag. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## ironic568

STEFFIHWEE said:


> View attachment 3060229
> View attachment 3060231
> View attachment 3060232
> 
> Hi guys can y'all tell me what this wallet is called? Thanks in advance!



Camellia flap wallet


----------



## kikirabbit

Hello. I saw a lady carrying this bag today but was too chicken to approach her. 

It looks like a rectangular mini flap but it has 4 grommets and there was this perimeter in front which was plain leather and not quilted.  I've kind of drawn it out in the photo - the red area was not quilted on the bag.  It also looked less structured than the mini and the hardware was like a tarnished type. 

Does anyone know which bag this is?  Thank you!


----------



## Piil

Hi Ladies,
Anyone knows witch these two Chanel bag is?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Piil

piil said:


> hi ladies,
> anyone knows witch these two chanel bag is?
> Thanks in advance!


1


----------



## Piil

Piil said:


> 1


.


----------



## Piil

Piil said:


> .


.


----------



## ironic568

Piil said:


> .



The black one is the in and out tote.


----------



## lobonn

lobonn said:


> Hi, I tried to search through history to see if someone already posted this but I couldn't find it. It'd be great if someone can help ID this bag. It's either from 2008 or 2009.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

I found another one in beige but still no luck of the style.


----------



## lobonn

lobonn said:


> Hi, I tried to search through history to see if someone already posted this but I couldn't find it. It'd be great if someone can help ID this bag. It's either from 2008 or 2009.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
I found another in beige but no luck on the style.


----------



## elttle2

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hi - is your handle the same color on both sides? do you have the hologram number inside? i have this exact bag in red and mine is from pre-fall 2014.




the handle have different colors on both side. One side is light pink and the other side is burgundy (same color as the fabric lining).  Is that the same as yours? style code is A92369.


----------



## elttle2

Piil said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Anyone knows witch these two Chanel bag is?
> Thanks in advance!



Your bag looks similar to mine but bigger than mine. 
is the lining also fabric? (see my earlier post) and both leather and hardware have vintage looks?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elttle2 said:


> the handle have different colors on both side. One side is light pink and the other side is burgundy (same color as the fabric lining).  Is that the same as yours? style code is A92369.



yes, you have the same as me, it's called the Duo Color Flap Bag. The handle has a different color on each side and the inside lining should be a different color from the bag. the bag was first released for pre-fall 2014 for the Paris-Dallas collection and i think it came in black, dark green, red and navy - it had southwestern color schemes. i have the red and its opposite color is black. it's a glazed calfskin material. mine is a 19 series, so the hologram starts with 19. if yours starts with 19 it's also from 2014, if it starts with 20 it'd be 2015.


----------



## Clbrandt

Hello, is there anybody who can identify this bag for me?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hi, ladies!!
Do any of you have on info on this necklace? I bought it from NM earlier this year. I don't know the name or year of it. Any help is greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

greatgrains1 said:


> Hello. I saw a lady carrying this bag today but was too chicken to approach her.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a rectangular mini flap but it has 4 grommets and there was this perimeter in front which was plain leather and not quilted.  I've kind of drawn it out in the photo - the red area was not quilted on the bag.  It also looked less structured than the mini and the hardware was like a tarnished type.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which bag this is?  Thank you!






Is it something like this? It's from the 2014 cruise collection


----------



## kwikspice




----------



## kwikspice




----------



## CoCoCrown

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi, ladies!!
> Do any of you have on info on this necklace? I bought it from NM earlier this year. I don't know the name or year of it. Any help is greatly appreciated! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062403


It's from 2014. Same time as the globe plexiglass clutch. I believe some time around the supermarket collection.


----------



## CoCoCrown

Piil said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Anyone knows witch these two Chanel bag is?
> Thanks in advance!


That's called Supple Trapeze. 2015 spring season


----------



## IHeartMinis

Hello. 
Does anyone know what this bracelet is called and know the price for it??


----------



## kikirabbit

STEFFIHWEE said:


> View attachment 3062874
> 
> Is it something like this? It's from the 2014 cruise collection



Yes it is!  Except it was one colour all over.  Thank you!


----------



## luxbaglover123

Does anyone know what bag this is or the collection? I love the double C detail on the strap holes. It looks like mini, but any idea if it comes in other sizes?


----------



## nadju6a

Hello everyone,

I need your help in identifying the Chanel bag recently purchased by me, I did like the color and interesting design, but have no idea what is it for a model.

Please, please help me 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

jaanai said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is or the collection? I love the double C detail on the strap holes. It looks like mini, but any idea if it comes in other sizes?
> View attachment 3063235
> View attachment 3063236


 
It's a CC Eyelet and I know they also made a WOC  There are unboxings on youtube


----------



## elttle2

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, you have the same as me, it's called the Duo Color Flap Bag. The handle has a different color on each side and the inside lining should be a different color from the bag. the bag was first released for pre-fall 2014 for the Paris-Dallas collection and i think it came in black, dark green, red and navy - it had southwestern color schemes. i have the red and its opposite color is black. it's a glazed calfskin material. mine is a 19 series, so the hologram starts with 19. if yours starts with 19 it's also from 2014, if it starts with 20 it'd be 2015.


 
Thanks for identifying this!


----------



## Meesh202

I think it is past cuz it looks like a jumbo color i have. There is a chevron in either that color or close to that shade under Chanel finds that someone just posted.


----------



## MaryJoe84

This is for sure the fuchsia Mini from Spring 2014 season, so from last year... I have the same Mini


----------



## vixenn84

Hello,
 I fell in love with the sunglasses attached but have no idea what style they are.  Do any of you Chanel lovers know what they are?     Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## annerice99

I've looked everywhere I can think of and can't find the style of this bag. A04620 / X01019 / 94305 (noir) / 95P (Spring 1995). The chain is very unusual and I haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## QnBee9

I am really interested in this bag. Does anyone know the name?


----------



## QnBee9

http://m.coolspotters.com/actresses...ags/chanel-bubble-quilt-flap-bag/media/193064

I figured it out.


----------



## jmanderson

Posted on Instagram by Caroline de Maigret and I've been hunting for it ever since.  Any chance you guys can identify?


----------



## AnnaFreud

What size flap is this? Jumbo?


----------



## Piil

Thanks!


----------



## QnBee9

AnnaFreud said:


> What size flap is this? Jumbo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065257



Looks like a jumbo to me.


----------



## stefanieBena

I just bought this bag from a vintage thrift shop and can't find the style anywhere. Anyone know? Thank you!


----------



## stefanieBena

Anyone know this style? Bought it today at a vintage thrift shop http://shop.fruitionlv.com/uploaded_images/chanelbackpackps1.jpg


----------



## jmanderson

http://www.styledumonde.com/wp-cont...tyle-Fashion-Photography_MG_6341-700x1050.jpg

Can anyone ID this purse for me?


----------



## oriole85

Could anyone pls identify this necklace for me? Manufacturing year? Any other details would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## beautifulinvest

Does anyone know something about this shopper ?

Thank you all

Elle.-


----------



## babycinnamon

Hi there! I don't know anything about this particular tote bag but you could try asking in the "Identify This Chanel" thread. Members who frequent that thread may be better able to assist you!  

Here's the thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## Sehun

Hi sorry I was wondering what Chanel bag this is? 

Thank you.


----------



## Chanel264

So I found this Chanel Bag at my grandmas house and according to the authencity card it was made during 1989-1991. I'm not sure if it's real or fake because I can't seem to find this version of the bag anywhere on the internet. There are similar bags but the chain is different and the front flap piece is straight on this bag.


----------



## Chanel264

So I found this Chanel Bag at my grandmas house and according to the authencity card it was made during 1989-1991. I'm not sure if it's real or fake because I can't seem to find this version of the bag anywhere on the internet. There are similar bags but the chain is different and the front flap piece is straight on this bag.


----------



## BagCrazy1000

Hi everyone! I found this post on Instagram.. Can anyone tell me what this bag is called and what year it's from? I pouring through reseller sites to see if I can find it. Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Bibi25260

BagCrazy1000 said:


> Hi everyone! I found this post on Instagram.. Can anyone tell me what this bag is called and what year it's from? I pouring through reseller sites to see if I can find it. Thank you! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069313


It's the Chanel weekender bag, but I can't help with the year because this style has been released a few times in the past.


----------



## J0Y

Sehun said:


> Hi sorry I was wondering what Chanel bag this is?
> 
> Thank you.



Pic from a member of TPF.  I believe it's a backpack:


----------



## gail13

Chanel264 said:


> So I found this Chanel Bag at my grandmas house and according to the authencity card it was made during 1989-1991. I'm not sure if it's real or fake because I can't seem to find this version of the bag anywhere on the internet. There are similar bags but the chain is different and the front flap piece is straight on this bag.




Lucky you!  You can get it authenticated easily enough with one of these two sites;

Etinceler Authentications (etincelerauthentications.com) - based in United States
Authenticate4U (authenticate4u.com) - based in the UK


----------



## Roku

wrong post sorry


----------



## AllaboutLVoe

I just bought this bag in Taiwan hours ago. The receipt only says: (flap bag), And the rest is in Chinese. The SA said its Fall 2015 limits collection color, and it's a calfskin Leather bag, it also got a sway like feel when you touch it  and size similar to a Jumbo. anyways just  love my new baby so much and wanting to know more info about its full name:/ can someone help me? Thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

AllaboutLVoe said:


> I just bought this bag in Taiwan hours ago. The receipt only says: (flap bag), And the rest is in Chinese. The SA said its Fall 2015 limits collection color, and it's a calfskin Leather bag, it also got a sway like feel when you touch it  and size similar to a Jumbo. anyways just  love my new baby so much and wanting to know more info about its full name:/ can someone help me? Thank you!!


I looks like the stich around.


----------



## Anneoftucson

Hey guys! I was wondering what this bag is called? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thefinchster

My mom bought this at least 11 years ago at a Chanel boutique. She recently gave it to me and knows nothing about the style or name of the bag. She says it came in a larger size as well. I tried looking it up online but have not found anything.

Anyone have any idea?! Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## LenaK

Hi everybody!
I would like to get some help from Chanel lovers...wanting to get the Chanel bag but concerned about it's authenticity.
I would apreciate any kind of help since i searched all over internet for any possible info and this bag looks like its real Chanel, but when it comes to the code inside of the bag i get some doubts. Not sure why 1's do not have "feets" and 0's are not crossed...
Is it possible that newer bags do not have that?! BUt then the question is - what about the code it starts with 10.... it doesn't look like its 2014-2015, according to eBay bags with codes starting with 10....  are from 2005-2006.


----------



## Roku

LenaK said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I would like to get some help from Chanel lovers...wanting to get the Chanel bag but concerned about it's authenticity.
> 
> I would apreciate any kind of help since i searched all over internet for any possible info and this bag looks like its real Chanel, but when it comes to the code inside of the bag i get some doubts. Not sure why 1's do not have "feets" and 0's are not crossed...
> 
> Is it possible that newer bags do not have that?! BUt then the question is - what about the code it starts with 10.... it doesn't look like its 2014-2015, according to eBay bags with codes starting with 10....  are from 2005-2006.




fake


----------



## LenaK

Roku, Thank You alot for your opinion!!!
What made you think so BTW? The code inside?


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

LenaK said:


> Roku, Thank You alot for your opinion!!!
> What made you think so BTW? The code inside?



I agree with Roku, but you should really post this in the authentica this thread!!
You will get help there.

Personally I think it's a fake also.
The stitch count is too low and that sticker is just awful.
Sad with these counterfeit businesses...
Post this in the authenticate this chanel thread!
X


----------



## pinktailcat

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> I agree with Roku, but you should really post this in the authentica this thread!!
> 
> You will get help there.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think it's a fake also.
> 
> The stitch count is too low and that sticker is just awful.
> 
> Sad with these counterfeit businesses...
> 
> Post this in the authenticate this chanel thread!
> 
> X




Agree on posting at authentication thread. I also think that it is fake too. The serial number is the ones typically duplicated for fakes to begin with.


----------



## shibainu

pinktailcat said:


> Agree on posting at authentication thread. I also think that it is fake too. The serial number is the ones typically duplicated for fakes to begin with.




I think it is fake too, should do authentic check.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

thefinchster said:


> My mom bought this at least 11 years ago at a Chanel boutique. She recently gave it to me and knows nothing about the style or name of the bag. She says it came in a larger size as well. I tried looking it up online but have not found anything.
> 
> Anyone have any idea?! Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!



that print appears here and there on items. i'll try to remember it's official name. i've seen it on clutches with a short chain.


----------



## jonroth88

please help me identify this necklace or whatever it is,


----------



## LenaK

NickitaLuvsLV
pinktailcat
shibainu

Thank You so much to all of You, guys!
I will post in in the proper topic and see what people say over there!


----------



## twishie

Hi, can someone help me identify the season for this? I've thought it was the new medium boy as it measures 11" x 7" but it didn't have the additional inner phone/open pockets like most new mediums do. Didn't help that Roku mentioned that it isn't the new medium when I posted it for authentication but can't authenticate as I have paid for it. 

Only saving grace is another TPFer who had the same bag from Neiman Marcus saying  that hers only had the zippered pocket too. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## babycinnamon

twishie said:


> Hi, can someone help me identify the season for this? I've thought it was the new medium boy as it measures 11" x 7" but it didn't have the additional inner phone/open pockets like most new mediums do. Didn't help that Roku mentioned that it isn't the new medium <b>when I posted it for authentication but can't authenticate as I have paid for it.</b>
> 
> 
> 
> Only saving grace is another TPFer who had the same bag from Neiman Marcus saying  that hers only had the zippered pocket too. Any help is appreciated!




Maybe get it authenticated by an authentication service like Etincler or Authentic4U? 

I have two boys but they don't have the zippered pocket..This doesn't necessarily mean yours is not authentic though! 

I suggest you ask in the Chanel Boy thread. Boy lovers that frequent there might have more info regarding your bag! Hope that helps!!


----------



## twishie

I think I'm gonna try both Authenticate4U and Etincler (the latter only accepts US customers and I won't be stateside till end of the year. Keeping my fingers crossed.. thanks!

Edit: Seems like old medium has the open pocket and most new mediums have a zippered pocket, a phone pocket and another open one. 



babycinnamon said:


> Maybe get it authenticated by an authentication service like Etincler or Authentic4U?
> 
> I have two boys but they don't have the zippered pocket..This doesn't necessarily mean yours is not authentic though!
> 
> I suggest you ask in the Chanel Boy thread. Boy lovers that frequent there might have more info regarding your bag! Hope that helps!!


----------



## Roku

twishie said:


> Hi, can someone help me identify the season for  this? I've thought it was the new medium boy as it measures 11" x 7" but  it didn't have the additional inner phone/open pockets like most new  mediums do. _*Didn't help that Roku mentioned that it isn't the new medium  when I posted it for authentication but can't authenticate as I have  paid for it. *_
> 
> Only saving grace is another TPFer who had the same bag from Neiman  Marcus saying  that hers only had the zippered pocket too. Any help is  appreciated!




To maintain consistency and in fairness to other requestors, I do not authenticate closed or offline listings on the ATC thread.

Based on your photos shared from the ATC thread, the bag is authentic.
It is not the new medium from 2015. 
It is from the 2013/2014 Cruise Collection, a seasonal calfskin boy bag. 
Boy bags come in all types of interiors, some have cell phone pockets on the other side, some have just zipper pockets, some have just a slit pocket with no zipper.


----------



## twishie

I guess I was thrown off because I've always thought size was definitive of whether a bag is the new/old medium. 

Thanks for helping to clarify and for taking time to do what you do for everyone 



Roku said:


> To maintain consistency and in fairness to other requestors, I do not authenticate closed or offline listings on the ATC thread.
> 
> Based on your photos shared from the ATC thread, the bag is authentic.
> It is not the new medium from 2015.
> It is from the 2013/2014 Cruise Collection, a seasonal calfskin boy bag.
> Boy bags come in all types of interiors, some have cell phone pockets on the other side, some have just zipper pockets, some have just a slit pocket with no zipper.


----------



## Roku

twishie said:


> I guess I was thrown off because I've always thought size was definitive of whether a bag is the new/old medium.
> 
> Thanks for helping to clarify and for taking time to do what you do for everyone



I think you may be right, too. It is the new medium size. I somehow mistook as someone thinking it was the new medium ($5,200). sorry for any added confusion


----------



## Pen14047

Hi trying to identify this bag received as a gift but no cards with it.   I need to sell but can't seem to find a similar one anywhere!  

Serial Number 10868698.


----------



## *JJ*

i saw this in another thread, does anyone know the price of this bag and if it's still available?


----------



## Charmaine13

Not sure whether to ask this here but does anyone know whether this bag came in a large in this colour? I know the grey version is large but I am not sure about this one - info on it seems to be scarce? TIA


----------



## missD

Hi Ladies! Any intel on this bag?


----------



## missD




----------



## J0Y

This is the CC Eyelet WOC.  A member of TPF posted this pic:


----------



## SweetNavi

you can find many more pictures and info in the woc topic


----------



## missD

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Purrsey

Hello may I ask what do you call this boy bag with the chains running on the flap? When was this color introduced? Maybe around April/may I saw this in black in my local store but never this color. Thanks.


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3075658
> 
> Hello may I ask what do you call this boy bag with the chains running on the flap? When was this color introduced? Maybe around April/may I saw this in black in my local store but never this color. Thanks.


I believe our forum member Ketaki has this one, you could pm her.


----------



## Purrsey

Bibi25260 said:


> I believe our forum member Ketaki has this one, you could pm her.




Thank you very much. Will do that now.


----------



## jonroth88

jonroth88 said:


> please help me identify this necklace or whatever it is,


Does anyone have any information on what type of jewelry it is. is it a necklace or a pant chain? it is form the chanel 2005 autumn collection.


----------



## Swanky

Thread is now archived due to length.  If you posted an inquiry prior to closing and it went unanswered, please feel free to repost in the new thread!


----------



## blue2013

I am interested in this bag but I would like to know the name of it. Anyone has an idea? Thank you in advance. 
edit: I think I found the name


----------



## Olgita

I have never seen a Chanel bag like this before, sorry.


----------



## Jenny T

Item: 11173786
Serial Number:17700766
Listing number:
Seller:Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ther-classic-jumbo-double-flap-bag-67277.html
Comments:
Thank you


----------



## Swanky

Hi, welcome to tPF!

All authenticity questions must be post in our Authenticate This Chanel thread in our Chanel Shopping Forum please.

Thanks!


----------



## Lariesya

Hi gaess.. I have a chanel vintage bag with serial number10218184 but I don't know if it fake or no. Please help me to identify that. I'll give you some picture of that bag. Thank you


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Hello and welcome to the Chanel forum Lariesya,

Please can you repost your request on the dedicated authentication thread, which can be located here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...mat-outlined-in-1st-2nd-posts.937412/page-180

Prior to posting, please ensure you read the very first posts on the thread, as they detail the formatting and information required by our Authenticator to enable them to process your request quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Marion9394

Hello Dear Chanel Lovers,

Recently I came along this misterious chanel scarf. Do you know which collection it is? Its called a "special edition 2016"... In some shopping-portals like ebay they sell it to a unbelivable good price... round about 130-190€. I also found it on rebelle.com (https://www.rebelle.com/en/chanel-accessories-629955)

I also checked the background of some of the sellers, they all respectable sellers with original products.

Maybe it is a VIP Gift? Someone have information for me? 

Best Regards from Munich,
Marion


----------



## Marion9394

Hello Dear Chanel Lovers,

I solved the mistery. It was a thank-you-gift from chanel for a special CHANEL Luxurygoods survey. Now some of the attendees sell them on Ebay / Ebay Local Deals...
Maybe in Germany only.  Good to know, and it is original ... 

Kisses from Munich,
Marion


----------



## juzagal

I am wondering if anyone knows what type of leather this is? It looks like caviar but also stained? I have never seen this type of caviar finish before. I would appreciate your opinions


----------



## jchen815

I think it's just dirty caviar [emoji51]


----------



## beLLa <3

I'm pretty sure it's caviar, just with that coloring accent. Looks pretty good! 
I've seen this on IG in a classic flap --  https://www.instagram.com/p/BR_tWKWjEZM/?taken-by=sabinalynn


----------



## rainypop

jchen815 said:


> I think it's just dirty caviar [emoji51]



+1


----------



## juzagal

I initially thought it was dirty, but the pattern is quite uniform across the whole bag so it is intentional. As bella said, it was probably just caviar with a different colouring accent. Thanks bella!


----------



## liz_

It looks like grained calfskin.,


----------



## tinyturtle

it looks like caviar leather, but on a vintage bag. i've seen lots of vintage bags (in different colors) with the same kind of wear on the leather.


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hi,

Does anyone know how to identify whether a Reissue is a 226 or 227 without a tag?

I know for classic flap, you can identify the size of the flap by counting the number of quilts from left to right on the front of the flap. 

Wondering if there's a way to identify the size of Reissue bags if you don't have the tag. Perhaps by serial number - but how?

Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Ramai

Could it be the size of the individual quilts? I'm curious too...


----------



## NANI1972

Measurements.


----------



## paigejdriver




----------



## litoaznconnie

Hi All, 

I want to thank you in advance for taking the time to read this post. I’m new here, and I wanted to see if someone can identify this style. Saw this on Instagram and have been trying to identify this for the longest time! Thank you!


----------



## Amaezing_mama

Hi all. Please help identify this chanel bag. 

Thank you.


----------



## MLB2675

Received this beauty as a gift, but am considering selling and getting the Classic Flap Patent instead, which is more of an everyday bag.  Thoughts?


----------



## Thao Mac

Does anybody know the name of this wallet? Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Thao Mac said:


> Does anybody know the name of this wallet? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315254
> View attachment 4315255


i've linked one below. it's not a wallet, it's a phone holder
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel...ed-mini-phone-holder-clutch-light-gold-273983

The correct thread is here : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-205


----------



## aluu

I've never seen this one before .. Also, I can't really tell what the hardware colour is. I love how unique it is - please help!


----------



## Superbe

It should be collectors edition. Looks like lambskin with dark silver ruthenium hardware. Good luck!


----------



## Petalpink

I’ve researched moderately hard and cannot find the name.


----------



## imandykath

Hello! I am new to chanel bags but I was gifted one by a dear friend, it was hers from old collection. 

I would like to know if you can identify the collection or the year so I can search for the bag online. All I know is a 2.55

Thank you in advance and please ask me if you need any extra info besides from the photo attached.


----------



## Louisvlyds

Hi all! Arielle Lorre (Chuck Lorre’s wife) has this Chanel flap bag. On the website it’s identified as just “flap bag” but was hoping for a name so I could read reviews, etc. Her stylist said it was the business affinity but unless it’s a different version that doesn’t appear to be the case. Anyone know if it has a name? And thoughts on the bag? I am buying my first Chanel and am considering this over the jumbo double flap just to have something different. Any advice???


----------



## dion8et

can anyone help me out please to identify this chanel boy #23 that has a turn lock plate in LEATHER for RHW? anyone seen such before? was it a seasonal or?
	

		
			
		

		
	



​


----------



## Olgita

dion8et said:


> can anyone help me out please to identify this chanel boy #23 that has a turn lock plate in LEATHER for RHW? anyone seen such before? was it a seasonal or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597779
> View attachment 4597781
> ​



I have seen this boy before in real life. I don’t know the exact year it was released, but I think it was a fall season. Maybe fall of 2016. Perhaps a 16A. These are very pretty and durable. If you like it and can get your hands on one go for it.


----------



## tan_wardrobe

Hello there! 
Would anyone be able to identify what's the name or model of this bag?? I would love to start searching for one but don't know how to go about it without the name of it.

Thank you in advance!
T


----------



## akifrank

Hello everyone, I got two questions. May I know why there are grey and black interior in the le boy bags? And which model is accompany with the white dust bag with Karl Lagerfeld logo? Thank you so much!


----------



## floridasun8

Would anyone have any info on this vintage bag?  Not sure of name, when it was released and Im also trying to figure out how it opens as the photos aren't clear and the seller hasn't been really helpful.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

floridasun8 said:


> Would anyone have any info on this vintage bag?  Not sure of name, when it was released and Im also trying to figure out how it opens as the photos aren't clear and the seller hasn't been really helpful.


7 series, about 2002. Square quilt clutch and/or chocolate bar clutch. It's a fold over flap design with the pocket under the flap. I'll link some sold ones with some pictures that will show you. 
https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cl...ain-sale-ivory-leather-shoulder-bag/24469846/
https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel...ther-Flap-Clutch-Bag-5df6b9212f8276d9dfcb7402


----------



## floridasun8

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 7 series, about 2002. Square quilt clutch and/or chocolate bar clutch. It's a fold over flap design with the pocket under the flap. I'll link some sold ones with some pictures that will show you.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cl...ain-sale-ivory-leather-shoulder-bag/24469846/
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel...ther-Flap-Clutch-Bag-5df6b9212f8276d9dfcb7402



Thanks so much!  I googled everything I could think of and couldn't find it.  I'm still curious about the opening though. From the photos it looks like when you pull up the flap, you have to separate the front and back to open it so the inside is really deep, as in the full length of the clutch when open right?  Or is the inside accessible just to the front when you open the flap?  I'm concerned that if its so deep that has to be accessed from the top that it will be too hard to get into or get things out of.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks so much!  I googled everything I could think of and couldn't find it.  I'm still curious about the opening though. From the photos it looks like when you pull up the flap, you have to separate the front and back to open it so the inside is really deep, as in the full length of the clutch when open right?  Or is the inside accessible just to the front when you open the flap?  I'm concerned that if its so deep that has to be accessed from the top that it will be too hard to get into or get things out of.


It looks like the second choice you mentioned - when you lift the flap you see the pocket, so it'd be the half-length of the bag and not from top to bottom. There is no slit on the top flap so no way to open it. It will be similar to the Chanel 31 pouch/clutch pictured below.


----------



## floridasun8

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It looks like the second choice you mentioned - when you lift the flap you see the pocket, so it'd be the half-length of the bag and not from top to bottom. There is no slit on the top flap so no way to open it. It will be similar to the Chanel 31 pouch/clutch pictured below.
> View attachment 4642938


Perfect thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

floridasun8 said:


> Perfect thanks.


Wait.. hold that   Here's another one I found and it looks top to bottom?! I do see the slit in this top opening, so yes, it's top to bottom, a deep opening.
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ain-convertible-envelope-clutch/id-v_6452502/


----------



## Katsaks

anyone know anything about this bag? I tried google image search and nothing came up!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katsaks said:


> anyone know anything about this bag? I tried google image search and nothing came up!



https://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashio...ling-bag-calfskin-silvertone-metal-black.html


----------



## stephaniep97

Can someone help me identify these bags? It's from an estate sale that is happening this coming weekend. Thank you!


----------



## LuvChanel55

stephaniep97 said:


> Can someone help me identify these bags? It's from an estate sale that is happening this coming weekend. Thank you!


The Metallic one is the Modern Chain Flap Bag
The big tote is the Medallion Tote (the sides look extremely worn though) 
Red one is the keyboard clutch 
And the one up top is the the camellia handle clutch


----------



## honolulu168

Hello! I saw this today. The SA said this will sell out very fast. Do you guys know what style is this bag called? Thank you!


----------



## stephaniep97

InfiniteMusix said:


> The Metallic one is the Modern Chain Flap Bag
> The big tote is the Medallion Tote (the sides look extremely worn though)
> Red one is the keyboard clutch
> And the one up top is the the camellia handle clutch


Thank you so much! I'm definitely going to hit the estate sale and see what they are asking for them...the tote looks terrible so many not that one but curious about the rest. I was trying to tell how old they were but couldn't seem to find that information


----------



## jollyday

Does anyone recognize this bag style or maybe a style similar to this?


----------



## jollyday

honolulu168 said:


> Hello! I saw this today. The SA said this will sell out very fast. Do you guys know what style is this bag called? Thank you!


Should be this one:
https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS1574B0234494305/flap-bag-grained-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## honolulu168

jollyday said:


> Should be this one:
> https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS1574B0234494305/flap-bag-grained-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


Thank you, Jollyday!! IS this one worth getting?


----------



## Lulumelons

beLLa <3 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's caviar, just with that coloring accent. Looks pretty good!
> I've seen this on IG in a classic flap --




Same! I was just looking at this Diana flap. It’s kind of beautiful.


----------



## Signupbrodie

I see a small Chanel logo on the zipper pull but can’t find it anywhere online. Thanks !


----------



## Signupbrodie

I think the top looks like it has a zipper with a Chanel logo but I can’t find it anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Signupbrodie

Can someone pls help ID his backpack? I think I see a Chanel logo on the zipper but can’t find it anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## fairwood

Hi. Can anyone help me ID this bag? It is an older model of the camera case bag?


----------



## panda_bear

Hello Chanel Lovers!  Long-time lurker here.  Can the wonderful ladies here help me identify this bag?  Its serial number says it's from 2005-2006 but I can't find it identified anywhere on the internet.  I love the unique quilting and have seen these showing up here and there while i'm vacationing in Japan.


----------



## Shangrialababy

Hello!
Saw a YT video of this bag and I’m curious as to what it is called? Has anyone seen this bag or currently own one? If yes, can you provide your thoughts of the bag?
Resembles a Business Affinity but MINI size and it has quilting throughout most of the front of the bag vs BA. 

Thanks in advance!

Thanks so much in advance?


----------



## CCminlvoer

Shangrialababy said:


> Hello!
> Saw a YT video of this bag and I’m curious as to what it is called? Has anyone seen this bag or currently own one? If yes, can you provide your thoughts of the bag?
> Resembles a Business Affinity but MINI size and it has quilting throughout most of the front of the bag vs BA.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance?


Hi it’s called handbag on the receipt, 20C collection (Nov 2019-). It’s in GHW and black iridescent calfskin (looks slate grey under some lighting conditions) but not in a shiny glossy way and almost similar in dimensions to mini rect, except it is broader along the side and comes with 2 compartments shown below. The strap length is non adjustable and long and thus perhaps suited for those around 5.3-5.4 feet tall worn cross body. It might be too long worn on the shoulder for some so you should really try the bag out first. I have also seen someone loop the strap under the flap as a short strap shoulder bag and it did really good on her petite frame (but it might leave marks). There were a few posts / discussion under the Chanel Cruise 2020 (20C) thread #841-844 and I believe December purchase thread. Bag style code is AS1226B0171994305


----------



## ccbaggirl89

panda_bear said:


> Hello Chanel Lovers!  Long-time lurker here.  Can the wonderful ladies here help me identify this bag?  Its serial number says it's from 2005-2006 but I can't find it identified anywhere on the internet.  I love the unique quilting and have seen these showing up here and there while i'm vacationing in Japan.


Here's a link to one, the lady graphic flap. I used to own one in black, I am so sorry I let it go, the leather was so soft.  https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-lady-graphic-flap-green-398310


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jollyday said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag style or maybe a style similar to this?


It's the small frame patent single flap. I'll link one with details. I know it came in white and black patent, not sure if there was a soft leather version.
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-distressed-patent-calfskin-small-frame-single-flap-white-199553


----------



## panda_bear

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Here's a link to one, the lady graphic flap. I used to own one in black, I am so sorry I let it go, the leather was so soft.  https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-lady-graphic-flap-green-398310


Thank-you So much!  I bought it and it's so soft for being an older bag. I'm so surprised at the quality of second-hand goods in Japan.


----------



## cameliabrooks

Good evening everyone,
I am new here, this is my first post on the forum.
I am trying to found out what is this Chanel bag, does someone know how this is called? It is quite small, the same size as a Chanel wallet on chain (interior is almost identical as well).



Thank you in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

panda_bear said:


> Thank-you So much!  I bought it and it's so soft for being an older bag. I'm so surprised at the quality of second-hand goods in Japan.


Congrats! It's a really lovely bag and yes, the leather on those was insanely soft. It was actually my second Chanel and the softness of that bag made me buy lots more! Enjoy it, it's a personal fave of mine


----------



## Nikrow

Hi.. does anyone knows the name of this bag? And what color is this? It was seri 21 and has chain around them


----------



## ads1212

Hi. This gorgeous bag was owned by dear Mum and has since been handed down to my daughter. We have no reference of year and actual model. Can anyone identify this Classic Flap model?  There is No Chanel logo, “Chanel Paris”, hologram, stamp or “Made In xxx”. The only identifying mark we can see is pressed into the back of the CC clasp on the inside. It says P.K.3940. Any context or info about it would be great! Thanks all in advance!!


----------



## ChanelObessesion

Hi I love 90's Chanel. This looks grey and white to me but the post says blue and white. I do know a brighter blue and white bag exists. Did a grey and white bag exist or is this a result of fading? Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ChanelObessesion said:


> Hi I love 90's Chanel. This looks grey and white to me but the post says blue and white. I do know a brighter blue and white bag exists. Did a grey and white bag exist or is this a result of fading? Thank you


This color in this pic looks altered. But there was a gray and white jumbo and messenger, so very likely a flap was in gray too. I'd guess this is the gray/white and the person who labeled it was perhaps wrong. I'll link a messenger bag and jumbo from the same collection:
https://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping/women/chanel-pre-owned-striped-shoulder-bag-item-11448575.aspx
https://www.reebonz.com/sa/chanel/b...-chain-shoulder-bag-whitegray-canvas-11135628


----------



## shaule1981

My mom handed me down this bag. She thinks she bought it in the 70s or possibly late 60s. 
I have no further information. It is suede with gold hardware and a suede tassle. 
Anyone have any ideas the year and model - or have suggestions on how I can figure it out?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's most likely from 1991, a 2 series bag. Leather interior, made in Italy, should have a charm on interior zipper. They had one that is 15x12x5, I can't tell if yours is bigger or smaller. It's vintage, but you can still find them around. The tassel on your bag has been moved from its original spot and the bag has discolored with time. Just google images using your own keywords.

If you have further questions, you should post more pictures and questions in the correct area, here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.4703/


----------



## Shangrialababy

CCminlvoer said:


> Hi it’s called handbag on the receipt, 20C collection (Nov 2019-). It’s in GHW and black iridescent calfskin (looks slate grey under some lighting conditions) but not in a shiny glossy way and almost similar in dimensions to mini rect, except it is broader along the side and comes with 2 compartments shown below. The strap length is non adjustable and long and thus perhaps suited for those around 5.3-5.4 feet tall worn cross body. It might be too long worn on the shoulder for some so you should really try the bag out first. I have also seen someone loop the strap under the flap as a short strap shoulder bag and it did really good on her petite frame (but it might leave marks). There were a few posts / discussion under the Chanel Cruise 2020 (20C) thread #841-844 and I believe December purchase thread. Bag style code is AS1226B0171994305


 Just saw your reply!! Thanks for the informative reply!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nikrow said:


> Hi.. does anyone knows the name of this bag? And what color is this? It was seri 21 and has chain around them


It's pre-fall 2015 paris-salzberg. saddle bag. looks gray.


----------



## CCminlvoer

Shangrialababy said:


> Just saw your reply!! Thanks for the informative reply!


You’re welcome. I couldn’t find the YT video you highlighted. Any Info? Thanks!


----------



## 1DaySoon

please help me find these.


----------



## Shangrialababy

CCminlvoer said:


> You’re welcome. I couldn’t find the YT video you highlighted. Any Info? Thanks!


I actually managed to get my SA to track it down and she showed me one in black and grey. I have actually passed the bags as it was a lot smaller than i expected - didnt even fit IPHONE 8 PLUS - the girl in the YT was able to fit hers in the front pocket. Also, not a very big fan of the rustic hardware and grained calfskin.


----------



## Bay

Any info on these two would be appreciated. Season and name. Can’t find them on the website.


----------



## Phokay

Hi everyone, I found this beautiful vintage Chanel, but with no dustbag, authenticity card or serial number attached.

I'm thinking it's the half moon flap, but upon  searching on google, found the chain's slightly different.

Anyone has any ideas which type exactly this bag is. And perhaps anyone knows the approximate year for this model?

FYI I got an offer for around USD750 for this item, but no dustbag, authenticity card or serial number stickers. Do you think it worths the price?


----------



## 7heblacksheep

I'd like help in identifying the style number of this brooch, and similarly, it comes in necklace too, would anyone here by any chance know the style code for it too? Your kind help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bay said:


> Any info on these two would be appreciated. Season and name. Can’t find them on the website.
> 
> View attachment 4659158
> View attachment 4659159


The top one is the 19 flap in jersey fabric from current year/season:  https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p...gold-tone-silver-tone-ruthenium-finish-metal/

Second is the Coco Neige chain around flap in satin from 2019
https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-coco-neige-chain-around-bag/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Phokay said:


> Hi everyone, I found this beautiful vintage Chanel, but with no dustbag, authenticity card or serial number attached.
> 
> I'm thinking it's the half moon flap, but upon  searching on google, found the chain's slightly different.
> 
> Anyone has any ideas which type exactly this bag is. And perhaps anyone knows the approximate year for this model?
> 
> FYI I got an offer for around USD750 for this item, but no dustbag, authenticity card or serial number stickers. Do you think it worths the price?


Half moon flaps are true semi-circles and come farther down the bag. This one - imo - is a single flap shoulder bag likely from 0 or 1 series (approx. 1987-1991).  It's got the bijoux chain and diamond cut cc's. The price is always subjective and depends on you. I'd say it's always much nicer to get *something* with a vintage bag (card or sticker) but as long as you authenticate the item it should be fine. The price is fair so long as the condition was good/very good.


----------



## Phokay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Half moon flaps are true semi-circles and come farther down the bag. This one - imo - is a single flap shoulder bag likely from 0 or 1 series (approx. 1987-1991).  It's got the bijoux chain and diamond cut cc's. The price is always subjective and depends on you. I'd say it's always much nicer to get *something* with a vintage bag (card or sticker) but as long as you authenticate the item it should be fine. The price is fair so long as the condition was good/very good.


Thanks for the detailed info. Hmmm now to consider taking this bag home or not


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone! When you have a moment could you please identify this scarf? Thank you.


----------



## Sarahglatzer

Hi all! New here! Is this a real style of bag I can’t seem to find any other information


----------



## MrsCouture

I missed the boat on these when they were available as my size was sold out everywhere! I am trying to track them down resale but don't know what they are called - anyone know? Or does anyone know if these will be coming back out as some of them do again??
THANKS!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sarahglatzer said:


> Hi all! New here! Is this a real style of bag I can’t seem to find any other information


It's from fall-winter 2019, the large quilted flap. Here is a link to a page with further info: https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-large-quilted-classic-flap-bag/


----------



## Bay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The top one is the 19 flap in jersey fabric from current year/season:  https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p...gold-tone-silver-tone-ruthenium-finish-metal/
> 
> Thank you! My issue is that I cant find the black version in the jersey. Not sure if it is a fantasy bag.


----------



## New girl

Have anyone seen this in the US stores? I’m dying for this color (already have a rectangle mini classic flap) but found this in one of the vlog. Can you help identify (collection, if it’s available in the US)?


----------



## jasmine007

Saw this on instagram, can someone tell me what Is the name of the bag?


----------



## LuvChanel55

jasmine007 said:


> Saw this on instagram, can someone tell me what Is the name of the bag?


Chanel Pearl Obsession Flap!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

New girl said:


> Have anyone seen this in the US stores? I’m dying for this color (already have a rectangle mini classic flap) but found this in one of the vlog. Can you help identify (collection, if it’s available in the US)?


Someone posted the gray as being in store for current season. Please visit here to find specific items in stores See post #5557 : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...seen-where-no-chatting-please.937411/page-371


----------



## BuuBuu

honolulu168 said:


> Hello! I saw this today. The SA said this will sell out very fast. Do you guys know what style is this bag called? Thank you!


Hello. I purchased this bag 3 days ago in small, it's called a Chanel City Walk x


----------



## honolulu168

BuuBuu said:


> Hello. I purchased this bag 3 days ago in small, it's called a Chanel City Walk x


how do you like it? I am thinking of exchange my deavuille mini blue canvas to this chain city walk x? thank you!


----------



## crazy4couture

New girl said:


> Have anyone seen this in the US stores? I’m dying for this color (already have a rectangle mini classic flap) but found this in one of the vlog. Can you help identify (collection, if it’s available in the US)?


I’ve seen the navy mini before.


----------



## lee_dya

I saw this on yoogiscloset and the description mentioned this bag is from cruise 2020 collection. Does anyone know what style is this backpack called?


----------



## Suzil

Can’t find anywhere the actual name of this wallet/pouch and whether this is a current item? I am referring to the wallet itself, not the color. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SunshineOC

Which style/collection is this Chanel?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rshs

Can anyone help identify which seasons these nude shades Chanel Boys are from?
Both are 24 series serial numbers.

Pics are attached below! Hope they appear! 
TIA!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Suzil said:


> Can’t find anywhere the actual name of this wallet/pouch and whether this is a current item? I am referring to the wallet itself, not the color. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4664587


It's called the zip pouch. I bought one the first week they released back in 2017 and they are still making them. They come in various leathers and colors and styles now. I'll link one just for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-chevron-quilted-zip-pouch-black-456756


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SunshineOC said:


> Which style/collection is this Chanel?  Thanks in advance!


It's from the Chesterfield collection in 2016. It was a very limited collection, with a few colors.
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-quilted-large-chesterfield-flap-black-225509


----------



## Suzil

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's called the zip pouch. I bought one the first week they released back in 2017 and they are still making them. They come in various leathers and colors and styles now. I'll link one just for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-chevron-quilted-zip-pouch-black-456756


You are the best! Thank you so much!


----------



## Rituals83

Came across this on insta, can anyone tell me which year it would have been from? I’m really wanting a mini square in caviar with Light gold hardware but edge stitching like the one in pic. I’m based in UK, where will I find this please? Or Is this like finding needle in haystack? Thanks everyone


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rituals83 said:


> Came across this on insta, can anyone tell me which year it would have been from? I’m really wanting a mini square in caviar with Light gold hardware but edge stitching like the one in pic. I’m based in UK, where will I find this please? Or Is this like finding needle in haystack? Thanks everyone


It looks like 17c (2017 cruise). That's my guess. It's hard with black mini's to tell exact. Check out the links and see if maybe you agree/disagree.

https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-17...ardware-black-caviar-cross-body-bag/20303442/


----------



## fashiondee

Hello I have seen this Chanel bag photographed for about a month, it looks like it has the purple denim fabric from the Resort collection, but any idea what model this is?





Thank you!


----------



## CC095

Does anyone know what this backpack is called? Spotted on Margot Robbie a few times


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CC095 said:


> Does anyone know what this backpack is called? Spotted on Margot Robbie a few times


Fall-Winter 2018. Chanel Chevron Calfskin Backpack. Style code: A57555. Price was 4500ish


----------



## winks

can anybody ID this bag for me please?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

winks said:


> can anybody ID this bag for me please?
> View attachment 4673254


It looks like something from the 2018 covered cc collection. Here's a link to similar model so you can compare: 
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-chevron-quilted-covered-cc-flap-ivory-320275
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ther-covered-cc-flap-shoulder-bag-109393.html


----------



## Rituals83

Hi, Long shot but does anyone know which year or series this mini square was produced in please? It is a pic from YouTuber chase Amie’s Instagram and I really want a mini like hers as it seems pretty structured and with edge stitching that I like. Thanks


----------



## winks

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It looks like something from the 2018 covered cc collection. Here's a link to similar model so you can compare:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-chevron-quilted-covered-cc-flap-ivory-320275
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ther-covered-cc-flap-shoulder-bag-109393.html


thank you very much for your help!


----------



## spruitt7

Saw this on a reseller's page. I searched bucket bags, but can't find this specific style. Help!


----------



## FunkyCCMonkey

panda_bear said:


> Hello Chanel Lovers!  Long-time lurker here.  Can the wonderful ladies here help me identify this bag?  Its serial number says it's from 2005-2006 but I can't find it identified anywhere on the internet.  I love the unique quilting and have seen these showing up here and there while i'm vacationing in Japan.



This is a Chanel Lady Graphic Flap Bag.


----------



## FunkyCCMonkey

aluu said:


> I've never seen this one before .. Also, I can't really tell what the hardware colour is. I love how unique it is - please help!



Hi there,
This bag is gorgeous!  It is a studded mini bag from the Chanel Dallas Collection.  

I found it available here. 
https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cl...dallas-black-leather-cross-body-bag/25474811/


----------



## MajinBu

Hello everyone! Please help me indentify the name or model pf this Chanel bag.. thank you so much!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MajinBu said:


> Hello everyone! Please help me indentify the name or model pf this Chanel bag.. thank you so much!!


Vintage Mademoiselle flap from 2017. Link to sold: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-sheepskin-quilted-small-vintage-mademoiselle-flap-black-216536


----------



## crispypritchon

Can you pls tell me what the name of this bag is? Tnx!


----------



## lallybelle

I think this was the Retro Chain Flap?


----------



## crispypritchon

Thank you


----------



## bellaxoxo

Hi  I recently purchased this Chanel bag but I was wondering if anyone can help me if they know the name of the bag?  I don’t know much about it other than from year 2013. Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bellaxoxo said:


> Hi  I recently purchased this Chanel bag but I was wondering if anyone can help me if they know the name of the bag?  I don’t know much about it other than from year 2013. Thank you


It's the mineral nights crossbody with strass beads


----------



## chanelmiamigirl

hi am looking for this chanel flap bag , i have been searching online with no luck ,i used already all keywords i can think of, can somebody please tell me the name of the bag or the model description, it will be greatly appreciated , i believe is from 2018


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chanelmiamigirl said:


> hi am looking for this chanel flap bag , i have been searching online with no luck ,i used already all keywords i can think of, can somebody please tell me the name of the bag or the model description, it will be greatly appreciated , i believe is from 2018


I'll link the same one in a different color combo. The CC logo is called the twisted CC's. If the one you have pictured starts with 24, then it's 2017 and not 2018.
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-metallic-lambskin-velvet-quilted-medium-flap-black-211506


----------



## SecretlyAddicted

Hi all,

I've been lurking on these boards for a while looking at all the eye candy. I was wondering if someone can identify era/bag type for this? I found it while google searching for inspo, and I've never seen this style before.


----------



## Norah123

Hello,

Can anyone tell me what model is my bag, skin type ? 

And what price should I sell it for? 

Thanks in advance







(Attached pictures)


----------



## mcmc

I believe it is the Duo Colour Flap Bag from 14A. 

https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-duo-color-flap-bag/


----------



## Daisysandie

Please can you help me identify this Chanel bag as I Would love to source one on the preloved market. Thank you!


----------



## 7h5f921

This bag is on the real real as a Chanel bag, but is it an actual bag or is this a clutch that they stuck a generic chain on? I can’t find any info and the real real doesn’t list the bag name .




ETA. This was a 2014 free gift to vip‘s


----------



## ccbaggirl89

7h5f921 said:


> View attachment 4682857
> View attachment 4682856
> View attachment 4682855
> 
> This bag is on the real real as a Chanel bag, but is it an actual bag or is this a clutch that they stuck a generic chain on? I can’t find any info and the real real doesn’t list the bag name .
> 
> ETA. This was a 2014 free gift to vip‘s


It's a crossbody, so no, the chain wasn't added. There are many that show up all the time on resale. As you said, it was either gifted or used with associates.


----------



## carmenxoxo214

Hi does anyone know the name of this bag?

Thank you in advance! Much appreciated!!


----------



## LuvChanel55

Daisysandie said:


> Please can you help me identify this Chanel bag as I Would love to source one on the preloved market. Thank you!


It's the Iridescent Chic Bowling Bag!


----------



## Daisysandie

InfiniteMusix said:


> It's the Iridescent Chic Bowling Bag!


Brilliant Thank you so much x x


----------



## lisny

Hi! I might will be buying my first CHANEL bag (woohoo), I have fallen in love with this gem. But I am wondering, because I have been bothering google for over an hour and I have not found any other bag that has this front. The seller says its an 1988 model. Do any of you know the name of the model and if its actually an flap bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lisny said:


> Hi! I might will be buying my first CHANEL bag (woohoo), I have fallen in love with this gem. But I am wondering, because I have been bothering google for over an hour and I have not found any other bag that has this front. The seller says its an 1988 model. Do any of you know the name of the model and if its actually an flap bag?


Bags this old do not have model names. It's just a vintage single flap, or vintage shoulder bag. It's not a classic model.


----------



## yebinkimm

Hi. Can you help me identify this bag? The seller’s description is that it is a wallet on chain, but it does not look like the Chanel WOC.


----------



## Musingsfromafar

Hello all, newbie on this forum  Would someone be able to help me identify this Chanel bag, such as model or year?  I’ve had it for a few years but all my attempted google searches haven’t turned up much.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## wifelife

Hi Everyone,
I’m struggling to identify what model this Chanel Single Flap is? 
Is it the XXL Travel Bag?


----------



## wifelife

Sorry now images attached


----------



## Ithinkimmasofa

I purchased this pair of Chanel shoes from Nieman Marcus last week. 

Does anyone know which collection this pair of heels is from? I searched everything on the box label and came up with zero results. 

I would just like more information on the shoes, in general. I paid full price. Hopefully, they're still in a more current season. Regardless, I love them and intend on keeping.


----------



## getconnected

Ithinkimmasofa said:


> I purchased this pair of Chanel shoes from Nieman Marcus last week.
> 
> Does anyone know which collection this pair of heels is from? I searched everything on the box label and came up with zero results.
> 
> I would just like more information on the shoes, in general. I paid full price. Hopefully, they're still in a more current season. Regardless, I love them and intend on keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687656
> View attachment 4687657
> View attachment 4687658
> View attachment 4687656
> View attachment 4687657
> View attachment 4687658


Looks like last year’s métiers d'art collection. I think that’s what the 19A means also.


----------



## Ithinkimmasofa

Thank you. I paid full price for these in store. I tried them on and they were so classic, and comfy! I just couldn't find them in any collections. 
I know that chanel rarely goes on sale, but is $1200 a "fair" price to pay for shoes that are from a past collection?


----------



## getconnected

Ithinkimmasofa said:


> Thank you. I paid full price for these in store. I tried them on and they were so classic, and comfy! I just couldn't find them in any collections.
> I know that chanel rarely goes on sale, but is $1200 a "fair" price to pay for shoes that are from a past collection?


I would say so. That collection was released in June 2019, so it isn’t like they were going to go on sale any time soon. If you love them, I don’t think you should think about it too much.


----------



## Ithinkimmasofa

getconnected said:


> I would say so. That collection was released in June 2019, so it isn’t like they were going to go on sale any time soon. If you love them, I don’t think you should think about it too much.



Thank you for your help. I purchased these and a pair of Chanel trainers, both of which I LOVE! Those were my first Chanel purchases as, I do love their handbags but they're not quite my style. So, I am unaware of when, or IF any of their items ever go on sale.


----------



## Ithinkimmasofa

Ithinkimmasofa said:


> Thank you for your help. I purchased these and a pair of Chanel trainers, both of which I LOVE! Those were my first Chanel purchases as, I do love their handbags but they're not quite my style. So, I am unaware of when, or IF any of their items ever go on sale.



Ok. I just chatted with a Chanel representative. These are from the 2019 Pre Fall collection. 
Does this change anything?
Regardless, *I still adore them. *
I cant seem to find one single pictures of these shoes online anywhere, from anyone. No runway shoes, or resale. Nothing.


----------



## Law

Ithinkimmasofa said:


> Ok. I just chatted with a Chanel representative. These are from the 2019 Pre Fall collection.
> Does this change anything?
> Regardless, *I still adore them. *
> I cant seem to find one single pictures of these shoes online anywhere, from anyone. No runway shoes, or resale. Nothing.



To me they look like they are from the pre fall métiers d'art 2019 Egypt collection. (the heel shape is what makes me think this).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yebinkimm said:


> Hi. Can you help me identify this bag? The seller’s description is that it is a wallet on chain, but it does not look like the Chanel WOC.
> 
> View attachment 4686737
> View attachment 4686738


It's a smaller version they did last year with the iridescent collections, 19A I believe. It wasn't released worldwide. It's not the traditional WOC, I think it was just called a chain wallet/card holder.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Musingsfromafar said:


> Hello all, newbie on this forum  Would someone be able to help me identify this Chanel bag, such as model or year?  I’ve had it for a few years but all my attempted google searches haven’t turned up much.  Thanks in advance!


It's probably a 1-series,maybe 0-series, from about 1989-1991. It's called a circle lock cc, which is what makes it different. No model name since it's vintage. I'll link a similar-looking item from that era. https://www.shopbop.com/mini-chanel-lambskin-circle-lock/vp/v=1/1561857554.htm


----------



## spattiaccount

Picked up this vintage tote today. Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

spattiaccount said:


> Picked up this vintage tote today. Does anyone know the name of this bag?


It's vintage, it's too old to have a model name. So just vintage tote/vintage shoulder bag, lambskin shoulder bag with CC charm, etc. Vintage items don't have names so you have to describe them instead. If you have a sticker inside the first few digits will date it.


----------



## spattiaccount

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage, it's too old to have a model name. So just vintage tote/vintage shoulder bag, lambskin shoulder bag with CC charm, etc. Vintage items don't have names so you have to describe them instead. If you have a sticker inside the first few digits will date it.


Thank you! The numbers inside date it 1989-1991.


----------



## yumikio

Sorry I posted in wrong thread so I deleted it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yumikio said:


> Hello, I purchased this Chanel Diana and believed this is authentic. The seller told me that the bag had spa treatment and also replaced the leather inside the chain link. It wasn’t a problem with me until I passed it to another one and she said that the bag was recolored from navy to black. Could anyone help me to confirm whether if it’s recolored or not? Many thanks.
> Here’s the pictures.


This thread is to identify models only. This is a Diana, as you said. Maybe try here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1681


----------



## yumikio

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This thread is to identify models only. This is a Diana, as you said. Maybe try here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1681



Thank you! I’ll try this thread instead. Deleted my previous post to prevent spamming also ^^”


----------



## chicklety

If anyone needs a break from the real world...feel like identifying the SIZE of this Chanel Luxe Ligne Bowler? I know it came in 3 sizes. Is this medium? Thanks for your help! Take care out there!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicklety said:


> If anyone needs a break from the real world...feel like identifying the SIZE of this Chanel Luxe Ligne Bowler? I know it came in 3 sizes. Is this medium? Thanks for your help! Take care out there!
> View attachment 4692822


Looks like the medium imo


----------



## chicklety

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like the medium imo


Thank you so much! Take care out there


----------



## BettiM

Hi all, had anybody ever seen this one? It’s a 24 series single flap. Appreciate any hints and tips


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BettiM said:


> Hi all, had anybody ever seen this one? It’s a 24 series single flap. Appreciate any hints and tips


2017 reversed chevron. link to info.: https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-reversed-chevron-bag-collection/


----------



## BettiM

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2017 reversed chevron. link to info.: https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-reversed-chevron-bag-collection/


Awesome, many thanks for your super fast reply. Aaahhh, I found it up for sale and i don’t know if I should buy it, it’s so beautiful


----------



## Macrorevive

Hello,

I bought this Chanel and was wondering if anyone knew what it was called? The style or the appx release date? Here is the link to the bag. It is beautiful and marked as authentic on mercari but would like to know the bag style and appx original cost if anyone has any knowledge. The inside serial was damaged but partly intact. I attached the authenticity card number if it helps?  Thanks! It is my first Chanel and I am new to the forum so I apologize for any issues with my post.
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m72598148300/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Macrorevive said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought this Chanel and was wondering if anyone knew what it was called? The style or the appx release date? Here is the link to the bag. It is beautiful and marked as authentic on mercari but would like to know the bag style and appx original cost if anyone has any knowledge. The inside serial was damaged but partly intact. I attached the authenticity card number if it helps?  Thanks! It is my first Chanel and I am new to the forum so I apologize for any issues with my post.
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m72598148300/
> View attachment 4694893
> View attachment 4694894
> View attachment 4694895


It's a vintage camera bag with tassel, size large. Very early 1990s, no later than 94. Just google some images of vintage camera bags and so many will come up. Not sure on the price, but the classic flap was 1150 in 1990 and this wouldn't have cost as much.


----------



## mimi-lovebag

Hi everyone, I really need your help. I bought a Chanel 19 through a personal shopper, but she does not know whether this is a lamb skin or goat skin bag

It's a 20P collection, the small size Chanel 19, black color. 

Pics I got are attached. Really need your help guys :'( Can someone help verify what leather this is?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

can someone please help identify this bag for me, i've had it for some years, thank u!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

zeusthegreatest said:


> can someone please help identify this bag for me, i've had it for some years, thank u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695159
> View attachment 4695161
> View attachment 4695162
> View attachment 4695163
> View attachment 4695164
> View attachment 4695165


1997/1998. It's too old for a 'name.' Referred to as a vintage handle bag. Vintage mini handle bag. VIntage pochette bag. Google some images and you'll find many. It came in various colors. Often on resale sites for well under 1K US. Lambskin leather.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mimi-lovebag said:


> Hi everyone, I really need your help. I bought a Chanel 19 through a personal shopper, but she does not know whether this is a lamb skin or goat skin bag
> 
> It's a 20P collection, the small size Chanel 19, black color.
> 
> Pics I got are attached. Really need your help guys :'( Can someone help verify what leather this is?
> 
> View attachment 4695134
> View attachment 4695135
> View attachment 4695136
> View attachment 4695137


20P was goatskin, but to verify you might want to ask the ladies who own it in these threads: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-19-lambskin-vs-goatskin.1023386/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/19-flap-bag-club.1017137/page-81#post-33690296


----------



## Phokay

Hi, can someone identify which series does these chanels from? And what colors are they named?
Many thanks


----------



## Thealphabetk

Greetings! 
Can someone please kindly help me to identify this bag? I know that it is a  vintage camera bag but hoping to find out which year it was.


----------



## LuxNewbie

Hi, 

Can someone help to identify this earring and also the colour of the metal. 

Seller provided 2 pictures but they look different. I'm afraid it will wear if it's ruthenium plated.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Thealphabetk said:


> Greetings!
> Can someone please kindly help me to identify this bag? I know that it is a  vintage camera bag but hoping to find out which year it was.


You might want to ask further questions from where you got the picture. Maybe you can post more photos because it doesn't look right.


----------



## ncabahug

Hello all,
I was wondering if you could tell me what this color is called and which season it came from? I really love this shade of pink/beige/nude/whatever it is, and I just don't know what I"m supposed to be searching to find it. Thanks!


----------



## alisonbeta

Hi, anyone have the name/year for this one? (Anine Bing wears it a lot)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alisonbeta said:


> Hi, anyone have the name/year for this one? (Anine Bing wears it a lot)
> 
> View attachment 4700721


Spring-Summer 2019. Flat quilts grained calfskin flap. Hers looks like the medium. Style code: AS0306.$4500. Link to more info: https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-grained-flat-quilted-flap-bag/


----------



## alisonbeta

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Spring-Summer 2019. Flat quilts grained calfskin flap. Hers looks like the medium. Style code: AS0306.$4500. Link to more info: https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-grained-flat-quilted-flap-bag/


Thank you!!


----------



## kimberlei17

Good morning! I have been searching everywhere and i cannot find the name/ style of this bag.  20468286. I did find someone selling a similar lighter blue one, which was more rectangular, calling it a covered cc flap bag. Yr 2014-2015.


----------



## kimberlei17

One more for the books. Wanting info on this bag. I saw a similar one with the same two top buckles as a vanity case but this one is a bit different with the covered corners. It zips all around sides and top. Has long chain plus totally separate shoulder strap with an intricate braid like detail.


----------



## wimp

Hello!

I recently discovered my perfect wallet but unfortunately I do not see it on the Chanel website. I was wondering if anybody knows if it is a seasonal item that is likely to come available again or if I should aim to buy it from a consignment shop. I found one that I want to buy but if it something that is likely to be available at a boutique, I am happy to be patient.

In my hunt, I have seen different names for it so if someone could even tell me the official name, I would be very grateful. Honestly any information that anyone can provide about this item would be much appreciated as I am having trouble finding details. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joeylps

Could someone help me identify this beautiful burgundy Chanel please? I am considering buying it from a reseller. Also does anyone have experience with this type of zippered compartment under the flap? Looks fiddly...


----------



## wimp

_nycluxury said:


> I saw Coco.Christina and Luxxlover on Instagram have in stock. I think it's called the Bifold Card Holder...so cute and functional. Prob one of the better designed hybrids of card holder and wallet IMO.


Thank you so much for the info  Really appreciate it!


----------



## NY-LON

I bought mine (navy in light gold) in September at Dubai airport. An unplanned purchase but I can honestly say that I use her every day. I'm so glad we found each other ❤️


----------



## wimp

NY-LON said:


> I bought mine (navy in light gold) in September at Dubai airport. An unplanned purchase but I can honestly say that I use her every day. I'm so glad we found each other ❤️


So beautiful  thank you for sharing your photos and for the info! 

If you don't mind, may I ask how much you paid? I can't seem to find the retail cost anywhere


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Joeylps said:


> Could someone help me identify this beautiful burgundy Chanel please? I am considering buying it from a reseller. Also does anyone have experience with this type of zippered compartment under the flap? Looks fiddly...


Looks like the 18 series distressed calf easy flap, they released in caviar and other materials, too. I had an easy flap, it was a bugger to get into, lol. You have to fully open the clasp and fully unzip for access. It was a popular design at release time.


----------



## NY-LON

Sure. It was $400


----------



## shnoozies

Hi all, 

Can someone help me figure this one out pls? My mom purchased this at I. Magnin in San Francisco either ‘84 or ‘85. 

I have the tassel that broke off and will eventually have it repaired!

Thank you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Flamingo80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone help me figure this one out pls? My mom purchased this at I. Magnin in San Francisco either ‘84 or ‘85.
> 
> I have the tassel that broke off and will eventually have it repaired!
> 
> Thank you!!


It's a vintage lambskin bucket bag with tassel. There is no official 'name' for a bag this old. I'll link a similar style for you to view. Yours is likely a 0 or 1-series, so 1986-1988. I wouldn't go back as far as 84 or 85. If it has the code/number inside that would help mark the year of production better. It might also have been an exclusive to that store and not sold in boutiques, it's hard to know.
https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-chanel-vintage-tassel-bucket-bag-quilted-leather-small16546759


----------



## shnoozies

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a vintage lambskin bucket bag with tassel. There is no official 'name' for a bag this old. I'll link a similar style for you to view. Yours is likely a 0 or 1-series, so 1986-1988. I wouldn't go back as far as 84 or 85. If it has the code/number inside that would help mark the year of production better. It might also have been an exclusive to that store and not sold in boutiques, it's hard to know.
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-chanel-vintage-tassel-bucket-bag-quilted-leather-small16546759


Thank you so much!!! This was so helpful! Going to look for the code now..


----------



## LadyBelle

Can you please help me identify this bag. I bought the flats that day (12/2015) and photographed it next to a pretty perfect match cerf tote. When I went back they had sold out and no one could tell me the details. 
I would love to find this bag.


----------



## ncabahug

Hello all,
Do any of you remember in which season the CF with light gold/champagne hardware came out? I vaguely remember it was sometime in 2019. I really prefer the neutral shades of the champagne hardware compared to yellow, and I'm on the hunt for a medium CF with this hardware. Which series should I be looking for? 27/28?


----------



## rlzx

Hello, could anyone help me identify the color and the year this gabrielle was produced?

Cant seem to find it anywhere. Thanks!

Picture credits to its owner


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LadyBelle said:


> View attachment 4703608
> View attachment 4703609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me identify this bag. I bought the flats that day (12/2015) and photographed it next to a pretty perfect match cerf tote. When I went back they had sold out and no one could tell me the details.
> I would love to find this bag.
> View attachment 4703608
> 
> View attachment 4703609


The cerf tote was discontinued - this was the brand new style of the old cerf tote for fall 2015. It came in multiple sizes/colors and was just called a shopping tote. The large was 3200. Your picture looks like the small caramel color - caramel was released in spring/summer 2015 first. Pic of the large attached. The old cerf has a squared handle, these new ones are more rounded. Link to the forum that discusses all things cerf: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-cerf-tote-club.7607/page-109


----------



## John75

Yes, i have seen it and liked that very much.. One of my friends has bought it and extremely satisfied with her purchase.


----------



## Signupbrodie

Can anyone ID this backpack? I saw it in a YouTube reviews video but can’t find the actual item online


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Signupbrodie said:


> Can anyone ID this backpack? I saw it in a YouTube reviews video but can’t find the actual item online


Timeless CC backpack, Fall-Winter 2019. About $4200US. Style code is AS0325.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rlzx said:


> Hello, could anyone help me identify the color and the year this gabrielle was produced?
> 
> Cant seem to find it anywhere. Thanks!
> 
> Picture credits to its owner


Color tan, from 2019. I'll link the larger size for you to view: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-aged-calfskin-quilted-medium-gabrielle-hobo-tan-474446


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Can anyone ID this bag that Chriselle Lim has?  Is it a one-of-a-kind??


----------



## Signupbrodie

I think this backpack/bag is from fall winter 2018 but I can’t seem to find the actual name online. Can anyone please help!


----------



## missmythology

19k!




ChanelCanuck said:


> Can anyone ID this bag that Chriselle Lim has?  Is it a one-of-a-kind??


----------



## ChanelCanuck

missmythology said:


> 19k!
> View attachment 4705302



Thank you!


----------



## Signupbrodie

I’ve been obsessed w these backpacks lately and stumbled upon this on tradesy. But when I google the name on tradesy I can’t find it. Wondering if there’s a more detailed name?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Signupbrodie said:


> I’ve been obsessed w these backpacks lately and stumbled upon this on tradesy. But when I google the name on tradesy I can’t find it. Wondering if there’s a more detailed name?


Probably not. If that is an authentic, vintage backpack it would have just been called a backpack. Even current collections don't often name the backpacks. It could be a raffia backpack instead of rattan, though.


----------



## shariniee

Hello does anyone know how long the strap on this bag is? Is it perhaps adjustable? (Idk why that ball makes me think it’s adjustable haha )


----------



## robsssss

can anyone ID these shoes? i can find the version without fur/hair but not this one..


----------



## Pkac

Would greatly appreciate it if someone is able to identify this bag? Thank you!!


----------



## ahswong

Does anyone know the exact name of this style/pattern on the WOC? I believe it is an older model that doesn't exist anymore and only available via second hand market. I love the pattern and would love to know the name and the year it was made available for purchase. Thank you so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ahswong said:


> Does anyone know the exact name of this style/pattern on the WOC? I believe it is an older model that doesn't exist anymore and only available via second hand market. I love the pattern and would love to know the name and the year it was made available for purchase. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4709090


It's about 2009-2010. Just called a diamond stitch CC woc/wallet on chain. You could probably describe it by the cc's which are mini/tiny. So lambskin woc with mini cc's, etc. Most of the wocs are just named woc unless they fit in to a special line like iridescent or cambon, etc. I'll link two for you to see:
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-diamond-stitched-wallet-on-chain-woc-black-486637
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-pink-quilted-leather-cc-woc-clutch-bag.html


----------



## ahswong

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's about 2009-2010. Just called a diamond stitch CC woc/wallet on chain. You could probably describe it by the cc's which are mini/tiny. So lambskin woc with mini cc's, etc. Most of the wocs are just named woc unless they fit in to a special line like iridescent or cambon, etc. I'll link two for you to see:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-diamond-stitched-wallet-on-chain-woc-black-486637
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-pink-quilted-leather-cc-woc-clutch-bag.html


Thank you so much @ccbaggirl89. This is super helpful information!


----------



## LuvChanel55

Pkac said:


> View attachment 4708976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would greatly appreciate it if someone is able to identify this bag? Thank you!!


It's the CC Bubble Flap!


----------



## Pkac

InfiniteMusix said:


> It's the CC Bubble Flap!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Annieapplepie

Hi,

I have purchased this bag but would like to know more about it. I can't seem to find any information on it. Anyone know the name of the bag? It's serial number starts with 54 (serial sticker has been badly damaged but it has a Japanese serial sticker) and was made in 1999. Thanks so much!


----------



## shnoozies

Hi again!

Can someone help me with the color of this one? Thank you so much!!


----------



## chrisell89

Can someone help me identify this bag? The name and/or collection. I would like to find reviews on this bag.


----------



## _leah

I’m not an expert but it looks like a small version of the supermodel tote/bag.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don’t necessarily need a season or specific color. I’m just wondering what the name of this bag and size is and if they make it often enough I might be able to get my hands on it. I think it’s so so perfect.


----------



## JY1217

Can someone please identify this one? It's from prefall 2012 and I just need to know the name  thanks


----------



## ironic568

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 4711442
> 
> 
> I don’t necessarily need a season or specific color. I’m just wondering what the name of this bag and size is and if they make it often enough I might be able to get my hands on it. I think it’s so so perfect.


It shouldn't be hard for you to lay hands on one. There are also plenty on the pre-owned market. It's the Coco Handle size mini.


----------



## ironic568

JY1217 said:


> Can someone please identify this one? It's from prefall 2012 and I just need to know the name  thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711477


It's called the Back To School messenger.


----------



## JY1217

ironic568 said:


> It's called the Back To School messenger.


Yes!! Thanks now I can start my hunt!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 4711442
> 
> 
> I don’t necessarily need a season or specific color. I’m just wondering what the name of this bag and size is and if they make it often enough I might be able to get my hands on it. I think it’s so so perfect.


The coco handle. Super popular and widely available. A whole clubhouse on it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coco-handle-club.951527/page-207#post-33713527


----------



## Winter’sJoy

chrisell89 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? The name and/or collection. I would like to find reviews on this bag.





chrisell89 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? The name and/or collection. I would like to find reviews on this bag.


@graciewwing can you helped them out? I can’t remember the correct name and can’t find your thread where you so nicely named it.


----------



## msadrienne

Hello everyone,

I've been looking for this bag for a while. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Annieapplepie

_leah said:


> I’m not an expert but it looks like a small version of the supermodel tote/bag.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## yebinkimm

Kindly help identify the material and colors of these. These are square minis series 23. Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Annieapplepie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have purchased this bag but would like to know more about it. I can't seem to find any information on it. Anyone know the name of the bag? It's serial number starts with 54 (serial sticker has been badly damaged but it has a Japanese serial sticker) and was made in 1999. Thanks so much!


The bag is too old for a collection name. It would be considered a vintage brown caviar shoulder bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yebinkimm said:


> View attachment 4713995
> View attachment 4713996
> 
> Kindly help identify the material and colors of these. These are square minis series 23. Thank you.


They are crackled grained calfskin from 2017. Chanel doesn't use fancy color names, so likely they are just blue and brown/rust. They did a light blue/gray in the M/L flap, too.


----------



## msadrienne

msadrienne said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been looking for this bag for a while. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would like to know the name or collection that it's from. Gently bumping this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## yebinkimm

Thank you. Couldn’t find them even in consignment stores. Might not have sold well. 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> They are crackled grained calfskin from 2017. Chanel doesn't use fancy color names, so likely they are just blue and brown/rust. They did a light blue/gray in the M/L flap, too.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yebinkimm said:


> Thank you. Couldn’t find them even in consignment stores. Might not have sold well.


Some items are released regionally, it's possible your country didn't even get them.


----------



## Annieapplepie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The bag is too old for a collection name. It would be considered a vintage brown caviar shoulder bag.


Thanks!


----------



## yebinkimm

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Some items are released regionally, it's possible your country didn't even get them.


Right. Thanks again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

msadrienne said:


> I would like to know the name or collection that it's from. Gently bumping this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714636


Fall/winter 2019 Chanel shearling and lamb flap in furry/curly fur.
https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/11/chanel-fw19-shearling-flap-bag/


----------



## msadrienne

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fall/winter 2019 Chanel shearling and lamb flap in furry/curly fur.
> https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/11/chanel-fw19-shearling-flap-bag/


Thank you very much!


----------



## 2v2hunters

Hello, please help me with this vintage bag. =) Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

2v2hunters said:


> Hello, please help me with this vintage bag. =) Thank you!


It's vintage so there isn't much more you can add. Vintage lambskin shoulder bag. It won't have a name or anything. If you have a serial number inside the bag it'll date it for you. It looks like something 1996 or earlier imo.


----------



## Danixdoll

Can someone please help me identify this Chanel bag that was gifted to me. Google isn’t helping 

thanks in advance


----------



## Danixdoll

Has been gifted to me. I can’t find the name or colour anywhere


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Danixdoll said:


> Has been gifted to me. I can’t find the name or colour anywhere


It's an XL jumbo single flap in teal/green. Yours has significant color fading. from about 2008-2009. I'll link a sold similar one for you to see: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-vintage-lambskin-xl-jumbo-flap-11950


----------



## Danixdoll

Thankyou! I’m looking at getting the bag cleaned and restored  it’s my first Chanel


----------



## 2v2hunters

Hi all, please help me ID this CHANEL. Thank you! =)


ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage so there isn't much more you can add. Vintage lambskin shoulder bag. It won't have a name or anything. If you have a serial number inside the bag it'll date it for you. It looks like something 1996 or earlier imo.



thank you! =)


----------



## 2v2hunters

Hi all, please help me ID this CHANEL. Thank you! =)


----------



## Thealphabetk

Hello! please help me identify this chanel -  I know that it is a season flap, but unsure of year. Thank you!


----------



## mtornkvist

Hi everyone, I'm going mad not finding a single trace of this bag online. Does anyone know the model or basically anything?

Link for tiny bit more info >> Pink and red squishy looking bag.

Appreciate it!


----------



## MsSav

Does anyone know if this is a Kelly or just a top handle bag?

measurements are 26cm x 18cm x 8cm so is smaller than any Kelly’s I have seen.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MsSav said:


> Does anyone know if this is a Kelly or just a top handle bag?
> 
> measurements are 26cm x 18cm x 8cm so is smaller than any Kelly’s I have seen.


A kelly style is often broadly applied to anything with a top handle. If this was on a resale site I'd expect it to be called a Chanel vintage Kelly top handle bag. They'll often use both terms. I think it's safe to call this a Chanel kelly bag. If it's the dimensions you gave then it's the small, it also came in a medium and jumbo.


----------



## joolee

Does anybody know the name of this bag?


----------



## MsSav

Thanks so much @ccbaggirl89!

much appreciated!


----------



## LuvChanel55

joolee said:


> Does anybody know the name of this bag?


Um it looks like a fake version of the CHANEL Modern Chain Tote


----------



## MisDuki84

Can someone identify this Chanel for me?! Looks super cute, but can’t find it online. Thanks


----------



## Bananaspider

Hello and thank you for welcoming me in this great forum!
I'm looking for the name of this model, it's supposed to be a 2016 according to the number 22xxxxxx, but i can't spot it on the internet. Does anybody know what model it is?
Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MisDuki84 said:


> Can someone identify this Chanel for me?! Looks super cute, but can’t find it online. Thanks


It's the stitched camellia hobo or shoulder bag. It came in white and black, from about 2003. I'll link a white one so you can read more about it. I think there was also a tiny pouch in this line.
https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-stitched-camellia-shoulder-bag-white-359298


----------



## elfqueen2

Does anyone know what this style Chanel bag is called?  It's from the 1990s     Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elfqueen2 said:


> View attachment 4723034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this style Chanel bag is called?  It's from the 1990s     Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723035
> View attachment 4723034
> View attachment 4723033


Ring hobo or chain ring handle hobo. Lambskin. From the 3-series, about 1994ish. It likely doesn't have a name so you'd describe it by its most unique feature, the handles. They come up from time to time on resale sites.


----------



## elfqueen2

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ring hobo or chain ring handle hobo. Lambskin. From the 3-series, about 1994ish. It likely doesn't have a name so you'd describe it by its most unique feature, the handles. They come up from time to time on resale sites.


Thank you so much! Appreciate it.


----------



## MsSav

ccbaggirl89 said:


> A kelly style is often broadly applied to anything with a top handle. If this was on a resale site I'd expect it to be called a Chanel vintage Kelly top handle bag. They'll often use both terms. I think it's safe to call this a Chanel kelly bag. If it's the dimensions you gave then it's the small, it also came in a medium and jumbo.



hi @ccbaggirl89 
Just wondering if you can help me with the color of the bag. It’s supposed to be black Lambskin but the inside zipper used is navy as is the stitching on the diamond. Most of the time it’s just black but I am also starting to think it might not be in certain lights.
I read somewhere Chanel stitching generally matches the color of the leather. Do you think this bag could be navy?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MsSav said:


> hi @ccbaggirl89
> Just wondering if you can help me with the color of the bag. It’s supposed to be black Lambskin but the inside zipper used is navy as is the stitching on the diamond. Most of the time it’s just black but I am also starting to think it might not be in certain lights.
> I read somewhere Chanel stitching generally matches the color of the leather. Do you think this bag could be navy?


They do generally match stitching to leather color and dark navy was a color used in the older series. I'd definitely say it's a dark navy based on those stitches and zipper pull. I just checked a few of my navy items and they all have blue stitches, and one definitely appears closer to black.


----------



## aforamandaaa

Hi there, not sure if this is the right place to do this as it’s my first time posting in the Chanel forum...

can someone please tell me what bag this is? It’s a series 26 which means it’s a pretty recent model? 

Thank you!


----------



## immuchtoofly

Hey guys! I'd appreciate if someone could ID this Boy Bag for me - I am obsessed with the colour  & the chevron & the EVERYTHING!  
Pls let me know the year / collection. Thank you 
[credit to @piashah_ for image]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aforamandaaa said:


> Hi there, not sure if this is the right place to do this as it’s my first time posting in the Chanel forum...
> 
> can someone please tell me what bag this is? It’s a series 26 which means it’s a pretty recent model?
> 
> Thank you!


2018, large cc shopping tote. deerskin leather.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

immuchtoofly said:


> Hey guys! I'd appreciate if someone could ID this Boy Bag for me - I am obsessed with the colour  & the chevron & the EVERYTHING!
> Pls let me know the year / collection. Thank you
> [credit to @piashah_ for image]


To me this looks like the dark beige from 2018. Boys aren't my specialty but that's my guess. I'll link a sold one and you can compare. If the photo you posted is from earlier than 2018 then obviously it's not right.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-boy-old-medium-dark-beige-caviar-cross-body-bag/22972425/


----------



## LovePeaceLV

Hello, I was looking at this item on poshmark. Does anyone know what necklace style this is called? Seller didn’t add in a picture of the MIF tag.


----------



## apagui1618

Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right thread.. But would anyone know if this style was sold in this patent leather/vinyl material? I've only ever seen lambskin in this style. And any other info (name, year made, price, etc) you could share about this bag would be great. Thanks so much


----------



## ccbaggirl89

apagui1618 said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right thread.. But would anyone know if this style was sold in this patent leather/vinyl material? I've only ever seen lambskin in this style. And any other info (name, year made, price, etc) you could share about this bag would be great. Thanks so much
> View attachment 4726057


They did come in patent, mostly black. It's a vintage mini bag, mini shoulder bag. From 0 series or 1 series, so about 1986-1990. I'll link a sold one so you can see more details: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-patent-mini-flap-black-176324


----------



## apagui1618

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They did come in patent, mostly black. It's a vintage mini bag, mini shoulder bag. From 0 series or 1 series, so about 1986-1990. I'll link a sold one so you can see more details: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-patent-mini-flap-black-176324


Thank you so much for the help, ccbaggirl89! I've been eyeing this for a few weeks, but been doubting if chanel sold this in patent. Now, all I have to do is decide if I should get it lol. Thanks again!


----------



## immuchtoofly

ccbaggirl89 said:


> To me this looks like the dark beige from 2018. Boys aren't my specialty but that's my guess. I'll link a sold one and you can compare. If the photo you posted is from earlier than 2018 then obviously it's not right.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-boy-old-medium-dark-beige-caviar-cross-body-bag/22972425/



Thank you so much, it has helped!


----------



## aforamandaaa

Hi guys, recently came across a Chanel CF black jumbo caviar, but the inner lining is navy. Is this commonly seen? Thank you for your help!


----------



## LVoe121

Hey Chanel lovers, can you help me with this bag. What is the name of the bag? Thanks


----------



## ironic568

LVoe121 said:


> Hey Chanel lovers, can you help me with this bag. What is the name of the bag? Thanks


This was from 19P. I unfortunately don't know the name of the bag, but have the style code, if that helps you some: AS0260 (price: $3400_)._ If you go by the features of the bag, you'd call it Chevron calfskin flap/cross body bag, but that's not the actual name of the bag.


----------



## ironic568

aforamandaaa said:


> Hi guys, recently came across a Chanel CF black jumbo caviar, but the inner lining is navy. Is this commonly seen? Thank you for your help!


The exterior could have been re-dyed, or the bag is actually a very deep navy.


----------



## ironic568

LovePeaceLV said:


> Hello, I was looking at this item on poshmark. Does anyone know what necklace style this is called? Seller didn’t add in a picture of the MIF tag.
> View attachment 4725771


This is a retired style from, I believe, back in 2006. I've seen many fake versions of this necklace. If interested, you should ask for more pictures, a clear macro shot of the stamp, and have it authenticated before purchase.


----------



## ironic568

Bananaspider said:


> Hello and thank you for welcoming me in this great forum!
> I'm looking for the name of this model, it's supposed to be a 2016 according to the number 22xxxxxx, but i can't spot it on the internet. Does anybody know what model it is?
> Thank you for your feedback.
> View attachment 4722554
> View attachment 4722555
> View attachment 4722556


I have this tote, but have never been able to figure the name (tag just says Large Shopping), so can't help you with that. It's from 16P. The style code is A93963. Retail is 5K.


----------



## ironic568

mtornkvist said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going mad not finding a single trace of this bag online. Does anyone know the model or basically anything?
> 
> Link for tiny bit more info >> Pink and red squishy looking bag.
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718278
> View attachment 4718279


This is from Spring Act 2 (this year), and called the "Coco Shelter". Is also available in black and navy. Retail: 5K.


----------



## LVoe121

ironic568 said:


> This was from 19P. I unfortunately don't know the name of the bag, but have the style code, if that helps you some: AS0260 (price: $3400_)._ If you go by the features of the bag, you'd call it Chevron calfskin flap/cross body bag, but that's not the actual name of the bag.



Do you happen to know whether this is lamb skin bag or calf skin bag? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ironic568

Thealphabetk said:


> Hello! please help me identify this chanel -  I know that it is a season flap, but unsure of year. Thank you!


It's the CC Crown flap. It was first introduced in the Cruise 2013 collection, but have been brought back for a few seasons afterwards. Also came in other styles like tote and camera case.


----------



## ironic568

LVoe121 said:


> Do you happen to know whether this is lamb skin bag or calf skin bag? Thanks for your help.


Calfskin


----------



## Chloe2020

Hi all, could someone please help me identify the name of this bag (the front one). Thanks in advance


----------



## jeggy

Hello, all! Tell me please,what is name this Chanel bag? Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jeggy said:


> Hello, all! Tell me please,what is name this Chanel bag? Thank you


Shiva flap. Type it into google images and hundreds will pop up, leading you to further info.


----------



## LuxNewbie

Just bought this preloved. Simply listed as Chanel Hobo Bag with 'coatskin'. I assume that's a typo and seller means goatskin. Lol

Please help me identify it. TIA! ❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LuxNewbie said:


> Just bought this preloved. Simply listed as Chanel Hobo Bag with 'coatskin'. I assume that's a typo and seller means goatskin. Lol
> 
> Please help me identify it. TIA! ❤️


Looks like the coco daily hobo from 16 series. It's a calfskin.


----------



## LuxNewbie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like the coco daily hobo from 16 series. It's a calfskin.



Yes! It looks like it. Thank you!


----------



## claudinesroom

Hello, maybe anyone can help to identify the right model?
This bag is from 2013-2014 due to the serial code.
Size is 30 x 20 x 11 cm or 12" x 8,25" x 4"
Seems to be lamb leather in a light grey colour, Ruthenium HW
Pictures are attached


----------



## LuxNewbie

Easy caviar zip flap bag


----------



## claudinesroom

Sorry, but it is not the Easy bag! Easy bag does not have additional compartments


----------



## LuxNewbie

Sorry ignore that. It should be this

https://www.royalbagspa.com.au/second-hand-bags/chanel-large-citizen-zip-flap-bag.html


----------



## claudinesroom

Yay, that is ist! Thank you soooo much for your help.


----------



## jeggy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Shiva flap. Type it into google images and hundreds will pop up, leading you to further info.


Thank you so much, you best


----------



## aforamandaaa

ironic568 said:


> The exterior could have been re-dyed, or the bag is actually a very deep navy.



The seller said that it was like that from the store. Attaching some pictures...


----------



## ahswong

Hi everyone- I just added a preowned Chanel old medium bag to my mini Chanel collection. the seller described it as lambskin leather but I got my bag today and it looks/feels more like calfskin leather to me. I have compared it to my mini rectangular flap in lambskin and the leather on the boy definitely does not feel as buttery soft. I would greatly appreciate your input and expertise here. Please find photos below. Thank you!


----------



## Enjaby215

Hi, wondering if someone could help me verify the type of hardware on my recently purchased preowned Reissue 225..the listing said it is antique ruthenium hardware however it appears black to me. Is this actually so black? Aside from the black wearing off behind the turn lock it is intact everywhere else. I did a search of the codes on the tag but couldn't find it. Attached are some pictures plus the tag. Not sure if you can tell from the close up pic of the chain but it has an oil slick appearance just on the inside part of the links. The bag appears to be from 2008-2009. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Enjaby215 said:


> Hi, wondering if someone could help me verify the type of hardware on my recently purchased preowned Reissue 225..the listing said it is antique ruthenium hardware however it appears black to me. Is this actually so black? Aside from the black wearing off behind the turn lock it is intact everywhere else. I did a search of the codes on the tag but couldn't find it. Attached are some pictures plus the tag. Not sure if you can tell from the close up pic of the chain but it has an oil slick appearance just on the inside part of the links. The bag appears to be from 2008-2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732098
> View attachment 4732100
> View attachment 4732102
> View attachment 4732104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


If this is a 12 series bag inside on the sticker then yes, it could be a so black from 2008. I see a small amount of iridescence/rainbow on your chain and that is generally on the so black chains. The link/post shows your bag in a non-brightened light and you can see the chain and color better.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-available-on-chanel-com.328051/#post-7186520


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aforamandaaa said:


> The seller said that it was like that from the store. Attaching some pictures...


I believe this was already answered. The bag is a very dark navy and the interior will look slightly lighter. The seller has likely lightened the images and brightened them to make it look better for selling. I'll post a link and you can see what a dark navy bag with the interior will look like - look at the inside shot. If you are fearful of a fake then get the item authenticated prior to purchase.
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-jumbo-double-flap-dark-navy-blue-165625


----------



## Enjaby215

ccbaggirl89 said:


> If this is a 12 series bag inside on the sticker then yes, it could be a so black from 2008. I see a small amount of iridescence/rainbow on your chain and that is generally on the so black chains. The link/post shows your bag in a non-brightened light and you can see the chain and color better.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-available-on-chanel-com.328051/#post-7186520


 Yes, it is a 12 series..thank you very much!


----------



## baninny

Hi! Hope someone can help me identify this WOC that I purchased from Saks (hasn’t arrived yet); this is a photo from the SA. Thank you!


----------



## Rachieh

Help me with this one, she said she never used it,  thanks!! And how much max would u buy for it.


----------



## ahswong

Hi ladies- was browsing online and came across this beautiful chanel boy bag. i have never seen this color/leather/hardware combo before. any idea which collection/series it might be from? Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rachieh said:


> Help me with this one, she said she never used it,  thanks!! And how much max would u buy for it.


Hello. You are in the wrong thread. You have to repost using the guidelines here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/


----------



## Anesthestia

I found images of this boy bag and love the shade of red it is, anyone know what season / what red this is? Would love to look for other pieces of this shade from the same season.  Looked in the references and I think it _could_ be 17B dark red? Or maybe not.


----------



## jeggy

Hello there. Tell me  please info name about this both Chanel bag?
Thank you so much


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jeggy said:


> Hello there. Tell me  please info name about this both Chanel bag?
> Thank you so much


1st: the white tweed woc from 2012/ 17-series
2nd: mineral nights clutch/woc from about 2012

I'll link items for you to see:
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-mineral-nights-flap-wristlet-black-39418

https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-chanel-wallet-on-chain-quilted-tweed663810026572


----------



## jeggy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 1st: the white tweed woc from 2012/ 17-series
> 2nd: mineral nights clutch/woc from about 2012
> 
> I'll link items for you to see:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-mineral-nights-flap-wristlet-black-39418
> 
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-chanel-wallet-on-chain-quilted-tweed663810026572


Hello again  And check again my reply up. i added red bag. What is model red bag? Please 
Thank you so much, you Ace of Chanel


----------



## Cha_chanel

Does anyone know what kind of Chanel bag is this? I can't find the information anywhere.

Please help!


----------



## limkathgail

Hiii. Just saw this online and would like to check if it’s authentic and worth the price. It’s around 550usd


----------



## ccbaggirl89

limkathgail said:


> Hiii. Just saw this online and would like to check if it’s authentic and worth the price. It’s around 550usd


You're in the wrong thread, authenticate here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1744


----------



## sschultz

Can someone please identify this bag? I think it might be from 2019 but can't find any photos/info besides one from Fashionphile.


----------



## abbeyloveslux

Hello all! I purchased this beautiful vintage Chanel bag a few years back from Fashionphile and I'm trying to see if anyone knows of a specific name or year/collection for it since the inside setup it quite different from many bags I've seen (It's divided and cloth lined). It does not have a serial number tag attached but the authenticity card has the number: 0913357. The bag was listed under the name: Chanel Lambskin Quilted Medium Single Flap Black. Thanks in advance for any tips you guys may have


----------



## ccbaggirl89

abbeyloveslux said:


> Hello all! I purchased this beautiful vintage Chanel bag a few years back from Fashionphile and I'm trying to see if anyone knows of a specific name or year/collection for it since the inside setup it quite different from many bags I've seen (It's divided and cloth lined). It does not have a serial number tag attached but the authenticity card has the number: 0913357. The bag was listed under the name: Chanel Lambskin Quilted Medium Single Flap Black. Thanks in advance for any tips you guys may have
> View attachment 4734761
> View attachment 4734762
> View attachment 4734763


It's from the mid 80s. Fashionphile named it accurately, there is no other name or description since it predates collection names.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sschultz said:


> Can someone please identify this bag? I think it might be from 2019 but can't find any photos/info besides one from Fashionphile.


It's from Metiers d'Art Paris-New York 2018/19. The name is the Chanel Crumpled Calfskin Boy, it was about 5200 at the time. Here's a link to that collection, you'll find it someplace on the page.
https://www.spottedfashion.com/2019/06/04/chanel-metiers-dart-paris-new-york-2019-bag-collection/


----------



## abbeyloveslux

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's from the mid 80s. Fashionphile named it accurately, there is no other name or description since it predates collection names.


Thanks so much for the info! I can now rest assured that I'm not "missing out on something"


----------



## jeggy

Hello, there! What is thi Chanel?
Thank you so much!


----------



## jeggy

And this, please


----------



## ironic568

jeggy said:


> Hello, there! What is thi Chanel?
> Thank you so much!


It's from Cruise 19. Not too certain on the name, but I believe it's something like vintage chevron envelop flap. I do know it's from 19C, because it was shown to me by my SA when I went to pick up another bag. I think the one in your picture is the size between the smallest and biggest one.


----------



## ironic568

jeggy said:


> And this, please


That's the Glazed Calfskin Boy Tote. It's from 2011, and part of the 1st boy collection.


----------



## jeggy

Hello  What you think about this 
Thank you


----------



## janellejanelle

Hello! please authenticate this chanel WOC for me. bought from my friend’s sister who badly needs funds

Thank you so much in advance for those who’ll reply


----------



## ccbaggirl89

janellejanelle said:


> Hello! please authenticate this chanel WOC for me. bought from my friend’s sister who badly needs funds
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for those who’ll reply


You're in the wrong thread, authenticate here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1744


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jeggy said:


> Hello  What you think about this
> Thank you


You can try inserting your images into Google and see if it returns a match, or use keywords in your favorite search engine to describe the bags you want information on. It's very easy to find most bags with some effort in a Google search. We help out on these threads (and the LV and Gucci ones) as volunteers - we're not paid to research bag after bag for others. Just in case you weren't aware of that.


----------



## sea0pal

Can anybody point me to which season this bag is from & what it is called? No info on this anywhere online, thanks!


----------



## Addy11

Does anyone know what this one is called?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addy11 said:


> Does anyone know what this one is called?


Looks like the 17series/2012 diamond stitched bag. It has a tri-pocket set up. Might have been called the diamond stitched accordion flap. I'll link sold ones for reference: 

https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...t-Flap-in-Dark-Cobalt-Blue-Calfskin-SOLD.html

https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-stitched-cc-clutch-blue-258718


----------



## Dadaa

Hi! Can anyone identify this Chanel? Thanks!


----------



## jeggy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You can try inserting your images into Google and see if it returns a match, or use keywords in your favorite search engine to describe the bags you want information on. It's very easy to find most bags with some effort in a Google search. We help out on these threads (and the LV and Gucci ones) as volunteers - we're not paid to research bag after bag for others. Just in case you weren't aware of that.


I understand you, but i not can search this bag in google, google see me just all shouldar bag.


----------



## Clearingsky

Hi! 
Please help identify the size of this bag? 
Looks like square? Or is it small?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Clearingsky said:


> Hi!
> Please help identify the size of this bag?
> Looks like square? Or is it small?


square mini, the small would be slightly larger than the other thing she is holding. it could be an older model, so slightly bigger


----------



## Clearingsky

ccbaggirl89 said:


> square mini, the small would be slightly larger than the other thing she is holding. it could be an older model, so slightly bigger


Thank you!


----------



## Schonheitsgluck

Does anyone know of a Chanel bag with a fabric lining that comes out of the back and covers the bag? It looks like a small single flap. I'm looking at a cranberry red one with an army green covering. Any idea what this is called or when it may be from? Its listed pre loved as a "seasonal Chanel bag"....its very interesting never seen this before (will post pics if possible)


----------



## gabigabi

I am newbie for Chanel so I don't know the style name of this vintage bag, also for the wallet. Could someone help me? Thanks a bunch


----------



## ccbaggirl89

gabigabi said:


> I am newbie for Chanel so I don't know the style name of this vintage bag, also for the wallet. Could someone help me? Thanks a bunch


The first one is just a vintage top handle or vintage kelly. It predates any collection names. The card holder is from iridescent line of 24 series. I bought one of these, it's cute. I'll link a sold one: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-chanel-iridescent-id-card-holder-21392900/21392900/


----------



## vlado

Somebody could authentificate this chanel item?
Ive never seen tags like that


----------



## ChanelCanuck

I impulsively bought this bag this AM, it was called a “vintage Diana” and I was in such a rush to buy it before anyone else, I only later re-looked at it and saw it wasn’t the “traditional” Diana design with the curved half-moon flap, but a straighter edge with a slight tab for the closure. Is this also called a Diana or what’s its official name? TIA!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ChanelCanuck said:


> I impulsively bought this bag this AM, it was called a “vintage Diana” and I was in such a rush to buy it before anyone else, I only later re-looked at it and saw it wasn’t the “traditional” Diana design with the curved half-moon flap, but a straighter edge with a slight tab for the closure. Is this also called a Diana or what’s its official name? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4744442


It doesn't have an official name, its too old. It's simply a vintage lambskin flap. It was released before the Diana, but both in the 1 and 2 series originally, and the Diana continued production into other series and this one didn't. The Diana is really just a vintage bag with a different flap design, but because Princess Di carried it it got itself named. This one isn't a Diana since it's not the model carried by Diana, it's usually just resellers on ebay and on the internet calling it that without knowledge of the brand. It's not even a Diana 1.0 because they were both in production at the same time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sea0pal said:


> Can anybody point me to which season this bag is from & what it is called? No info on this anywhere online, thanks!


There are a few versions up on the website, this is one: https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS1574B0234494305/flap-bag-grained-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vlado said:


> Somebody could authentificate this chanel item?
> Ive never seen tags like that



Wrong thread, go here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1744#post-33807437


----------



## ChanelCanuck

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It doesn't have an official name, its too old. It's simply a vintage lambskin flap. It was released before the Diana, but both in the 1 and 2 series originally, and the Diana continued production into other series and this one didn't. The Diana is really just a vintage bag with a different flap design, but because Princess Di carried it it got itself named. This one isn't a Diana since it's not the model carried by Diana, it's usually just resellers on ebay and on the internet calling it that without knowledge of the brand. It's not even a Diana 1.0 because they were both in production at the same time.



Thank you!! I so appreciate your knowledge and time. I’ll just tell my mother it could have been the “prototype to Diana” so she doesn’t yell at me for how much I spent on it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ChanelCanuck said:


> Thank you!! I so appreciate your knowledge and time. I’ll just tell my mother it could have been the “prototype to Diana” so she doesn’t yell at me for how much I spent on it!


I think that's a great way to describe it! The prototype


----------



## AlexAndra05

Please help!!!
I'm considering purchasing this bag for 1,800 EURO. Do you happen to know what model is this? The seller said is from 2010/ 2011 collection but I cannot find it online. Also, the seller said it can be carried only as a shoulder bag. Even though the chain looks like a Classic single flap, is attached in such way it can be carried only doubled. Do you know if this can be "fixed" so I can carry it as a crossbody as well? Also, do you believe this is a good price for this model in good condition? Thanks for letting me know your thoughts. This is my first time posting so I hope you'll be able to help


----------



## fashion5509

Hello all 
Considering buying this shoulder bag for around $2000 USD on ebay, but I was unsure of the year/model of the bag.  I appreciate any thoughts on what style it might be!


----------



## Laurenvo89

Does anybody know which collection this item is from? If someone has the same bag and has the tag still please lmk! TIA! Date code is 26 so thinking around 2019?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashion5509 said:


> Hello all
> Considering buying this shoulder bag for around $2000 USD on ebay, but I was unsure of the year/model of the bag.  I appreciate any thoughts on what style it might be!


timeless cc hobo, early 2000s
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-timeless-cc-shoulder-bag-dark-beige-465596


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AlexAndra05 said:


> Please help!!!
> I'm considering purchasing this bag for 1,800 EURO. Do you happen to know what model is this? The seller said is from 2010/ 2011 collection but I cannot find it online. Also, the seller said it can be carried only as a shoulder bag. Even though the chain looks like a Classic single flap, is attached in such way it can be carried only doubled. Do you know if this can be "fixed" so I can carry it as a crossbody as well? Also, do you believe this is a good price for this model in good condition? Thanks for letting me know your thoughts. This is my first time posting so I hope you'll be able to help


Precious jewel flap. This thread is for identification only, we can't tell you about prices, that is subjective and your personal decision. I'll link one so you can see better how to wear it: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/cha...medium-precious-jewel-single-flap-gold-344986


----------



## AlexAndra05

fashion5509 said:


> Hello all
> Considering buying this shoulder bag for around $2000 USD on ebay, but I was unsure of the year/model of the bag.  I appreciate any thoughts on what style it might be!


Hi! I bought the same bag on 9th of May 2020. I paid 1270 USD and the bag is in impeccable condition with box and dust bag, code still present but no card. According to the code of the bag, mine was produced between 2003 and 2004. I was told the name of the bag is either Timeless CC hobo or Timeless Quilted CC. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## fashion5509

AlexAndra05 said:


> Hi! I bought the same bag on 9th of May 2020. I paid 1270 USD and the bag is in impeccable condition with box and dust bag, code still present but no card. According to the code of the bag, mine was produced between 2003 and 2004. I was told the name of the bag is either Timeless CC hobo or Timeless Quilted CC. Hope this is helpful!


Thank you so much   Do you happen to remember where you got the bag from?


----------



## BalenciagaObsessed88

Hi Guys!

I am interested in purchasing a pre-loved Chanel single flap maxi. Can you recommend a reputable source? I find eBay challenging because most of the bags are coming from Asia and I'm just very skeptical.

Anywhoo - that's not my actual question. I was wondering if you can help me identify what year/model this bag is because I notice that the made-in/24k gold stamp is on the RIGHT C of the CC clasp, when usually I see it on the left C.  The serial number of this bag begins with 3 so I understand that means it was made in 1994-1996.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## Silverella

Crossposted from the vintage thread - sorry guys, didn’t realize this thread existed until after I’d posted. 

I just ordered this pretty yesterday (so hasn’t arrived yet) - mainly I’d like some educated estimates at dating this  no serial obviously. What I think so far: 

-Genuinely pre-Lagerfeld and pre serial
-Eclair zipper (with vertical branding) - so late 70s/early 80s?
-Style looks older c.early 70s
-Chanel Paris stamp seen (in different forms) on different bags from late 70s until mid 90s. This particular stamp often seen on the pushlock CF style from early-mid 80s.

Anyone encountered a bag like this before? I’ve only been buying (and obsessively searching!) vintage Chanel for about 9 months but haven’t seen anything like this. I feel like comparison with 60s/70s pieces (e.g. what’s the gold brand stamp on a 60s reissue like?) is probably my best bet but I can’t find many online. Thanks  !


----------



## Possum

Could you please help ID this bag for me? Year and name would be great. Thankyou [emoji253]


----------



## ironic568

Possum said:


> Could you please help ID this bag for me? Year and name would be great. Thankyou [emoji253]
> View attachment 4746600


It's from Spring this year (20S). It has this wavy leather piece attached to the strap (not visible in your picture). I don't know what the bag is called, but do have the the style code for you: AS1737


----------



## ironic568

Silverella said:


> Crossposted from the vintage thread - sorry guys, didn’t realize this thread existed until after I’d posted.
> 
> I just ordered this pretty yesterday (so hasn’t arrived yet) - mainly I’d like some educated estimates at dating this  no serial obviously. What I think so far:
> 
> -Genuinely pre-Lagerfeld and pre serial
> -Eclair zipper (with vertical branding) - so late 70s/early 80s?
> -Style looks older c.early 70s
> -Chanel Paris stamp seen (in different forms) on different bags from late 70s until mid 90s. This particular stamp often seen on the pushlock CF style from early-mid 80s.
> 
> Anyone encountered a bag like this before? I’ve only been buying (and obsessively searching!) vintage Chanel for about 9 months but haven’t seen anything like this. I feel like comparison with 60s/70s pieces (e.g. what’s the gold brand stamp on a 60s reissue like?) is probably my best bet but I can’t find many online. Thanks  !



Yes, I've seen this style around:
https://www.openforvintage.com/70s-...ld-tone-cc-marks-and-skinny-chains-rare-purse

https://www.depop.com/products/alanperks-chanel-vintage-handbang-rare-vintage/


----------



## ironic568

BalenciagaObsessed88 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am interested in purchasing a pre-loved Chanel single flap maxi. Can you recommend a reputable source? I find eBay challenging because most of the bags are coming from Asia and I'm just very skeptical.
> 
> Anywhoo - that's not my actual question. I was wondering if you can help me identify what year/model this bag is because I notice that the made-in/24k gold stamp is on the RIGHT C of the CC clasp, when usually I see it on the left C.  The serial number of this bag begins with 3 so I understand that means it was made in 1994-1996.  Appreciate your help!


That's the vintage Jumbo XL/Maxi flap. The marking on the right C is fine and you have the year range for a 3 series correct.


----------



## ironic568

Laurenvo89 said:


> Does anybody know which collection this item is from? If someone has the same bag and has the tag still please lmk! TIA! Date code is 26 so thinking around 2019?


That's the dark turquoise from 18B. Color code: 5B342


----------



## ironic568

AlexAndra05 said:


> Please help!!!
> I'm considering purchasing this bag for 1,800 EURO. Do you happen to know what model is this? The seller said is from 2010/ 2011 collection but I cannot find it online. Also, the seller said it can be carried only as a shoulder bag. Even though the chain looks like a Classic single flap, is attached in such way it can be carried only doubled. Do you know if this can be "fixed" so I can carry it as a crossbody as well? Also, do you believe this is a good price for this model in good condition? Thanks for letting me know your thoughts. This is my first time posting so I hope you'll be able to help


This bag is meant for shoulder carry and can be carried as either a double chain shoulder bag, or single chain shoulder bag. Unless you have a very short torso, it won't be comfortable wearing this cross body. What you can do is have the chain professionally lengthened/extended. I think Leather Surgeons is one of the companies that does that. Contact them for more info.
Price depends not only on the style, but also the condition, and what is included in the sale. If it's in excellent condition with no damage and color transfer, the price is not bad (IMO). And if the authenticity card is included, even better.


----------



## ironic568

Addy11 said:


> Does anyone know what this one is called?


Thin City flap from Spring 2013


----------



## ironic568

sea0pal said:


> Can anybody point me to which season this bag is from & what it is called? No info on this anywhere online, thanks!


It's called the City Walk flap from 20P


----------



## Possum

ironic568 said:


> It's from Spring this year (20S). It has this wavy leather piece attached to the strap (not visible in your picture). I don't know what the bag is called, but do have the the style code for you: AS1737


@ironic568 thankyou so much for your reply ... very helpful


----------



## BalenciagaObsessed88

ironic568 said:


> That's the vintage Jumbo XL/Maxi flap. The marking on the right C is fine and you have the year range for a 3 series correct.



Thanks! My understanding is that because the serial number begins with a 3, it’s from 1994-1996? Do you happen to know why the placement of the mark is on different Cs for others bags of this same year range? Happy to know it’s authentic, would just love to understand why


----------



## Laurenvo89

ironic568 said:


> That's the dark turquoise from 18B. Color code: 5B342


Thank you so much!! Will be submitting this for authentication with you as soon as I get it! You're the best!


----------



## Marilla

Anyone know the name of this? From 2005. Thanks


----------



## Silverella

ironic568 said:


> Yes, I've seen this style around:
> https://www.openforvintage.com/70s-...ld-tone-cc-marks-and-skinny-chains-rare-purse
> 
> https://www.depop.com/products/alanperks-chanel-vintage-handbang-rare-vintage/



Thank you sooo much! Very helpful


----------



## marieccml

Hi guys , 

I just received the bag of my dreams : a jumbo XL classic flap ! as it is vintage im having a hard time determining if this is a real one. I bought it directly from dearluxe which is a reseller and has amazing reviews and blogger clients. 

- *Item name: Jumbo XL classic flap *
- *Serial number:* 2412479
- *Seller:* DearLuxe
- *Link:* https://dearluxe.com

Thank you so much


----------



## ccbaggirl89

marieccml said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I just received the bag of my dreams : a jumbo XL classic flap ! as it is vintage im having a hard time determining if this is a real one. I bought it directly from dearluxe which is a reseller and has amazing reviews and blogger clients.
> 
> - *Item name: Jumbo XL classic flap *
> - *Serial number:* 2412479
> - *Seller:* DearLuxe
> - *Link:* https://dearluxe.com
> 
> Thank you so much


You're in the wrong thread, go here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1763


----------



## E*l*l*E

sea0pal said:


> Can anybody point me to which season this bag is from & what it is called? No info on this anywhere online, thanks!



 This is from the 20P collection and it’s called the City Walk Flap. I have seen it in the following variations:
Black with light gold hardware
Light grey with light gold hardware
Pink but not sure of the hardware
Black with the mixed metal hardware as per the picture you provided.


----------



## passion.du.jour

Hi, would really appreciate your help on identifying the name and/or leather for this bag!

I’m cleaning out my closet and thinking of rehoming this bag, but I don’t know the name of it. The year code starts with 15 so I’m guessing it was 2010/2011. I think it was also a seasonal bag, maybe cruise collection? The hardware seems to be ruthenium. Not sure what type of leather it is either.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

passion.du.jour said:


> Hi, would really appreciate your help on identifying the name and/or leather for this bag!
> 
> I’m cleaning out my closet and thinking of rehoming this bag, but I don’t know the name of it. The year code starts with 15 so I’m guessing it was 2010/2011. I think it was also a seasonal bag, maybe cruise collection? The hardware seems to be ruthenium. Not sure what type of leather it is either.


Looks like Simply CC flap: I'll link one in a diff. color: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-medium-simply-cc-flap-black-89673


----------



## passion.du.jour

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like Simply CC flap: I'll link one in a diff. color: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-medium-simply-cc-flap-black-89673


Yes, looks like this is it! Thanks so much!


----------



## sea0pal

E*l*l*E said:


> This is from the 20P collection and it’s called the City Walk Flap. I have seen it in the following variations:
> Black with light gold hardware
> Light grey with light gold hardware
> Pink but not sure of the hardware
> Black with the mixed metal hardware as per the picture you provided.


Thank you! I hope it is still available...boutiques in London are still closed and I don't have a SA


----------



## sea0pal

ironic568 said:


> It's called the City Walk flap from 20P


Thank you


----------



## sea0pal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> There are a few versions up on the website, this is one: https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS1574B0234494305/flap-bag-grained-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


Thank you, so its current season...boutiques are still closed in my country so I hope it will still be available when they open


----------



## Annix

Hi, 

I am considering selling this bag, but i would like to know the name of it. Do any of you know?


----------



## Rituals83

Would anyone be able to identify which season exactly this rectangular mini is from please? It looks really good colour of red and the hardware goes so well too. Pic taken from Instagram. Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rituals83 said:


> Would anyone be able to identify which season exactly this rectangular mini is from please? It looks really good colour of red and the hardware goes so well too. Pic taken from Instagram. Thank you.


It looks like 18C burgundy to me.


----------



## shesnochill

Can someone ID this bag for me along with posting a photo of it? Thanks!


----------



## Lil_sunshine

Hi guys... I just bought this red Chanel, anyone ever seen it? It was from the Summer Cruise 2013, in Singapore collection and that’s all about I can get information about this bag....Please share any info if anyone know anything else... (recent price/ collector items/ etc) Thank in advance


----------



## Lil_sunshine

Hi guys... I just bought this red Chanel, anyone ever seen it? It was from the Summer Cruise 2013, in Singapore collection and that’s all about I can get information about this bag....Please share any info if anyone know anything else... (recent price/ collector items/ etc) or if anyone also have the same bag..? Thank in advance


----------



## Missfifip

Hi guys

any idea what this bag is called? The colour its 2000-2002 with magnetic clousre.


----------



## Missfifip

This one. It seems to be a pearly white i think?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Missfifip said:


> This one. It seems to be a pearly white i think?


Yes, it's a pearl-like color, might be light champagne with a definite sheen and does close with a magnet. I'll link a sold one: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cl...in-pearl-white-leather-shoulder-bag/22910940/

Video (towards the end):


----------



## Missfifip

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, it's a pearl-like color with sheen and does close with a magnet. It came in two colors I believe, I've seen a slightly pinker one.


Yes. Ive seen the pinkier one but im really struggling to find any pre loved online


----------



## Missfifip

He


ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, it's a pearl-like color, might be light champagne with a definite sheen and does close with a magnet. I'll link a sold one: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cl...in-pearl-white-leather-shoulder-bag/22910940/
> 
> Video (towards the end):




yes thats the one! I actually got the pic from Heyy june’s video lol and fell in love. She got a really good deal and in good condition! Sadly cannot find anything similar


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Missfifip said:


> He
> 
> 
> yes thats the one! I actually got the pic from Heyy june’s video lol and fell in love. She got a really good deal and in good condition! Sadly cannot find anything similar


It was not a wide release so it will be limited out there. They do come up on sites like Tradesy, Fashionphile and ebay. Good luck.


----------



## Missfifip

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It was not a wide release so it will be limited out there. They do come up on sites like Tradesy, Fashionphile and ebay. Good luck.


Ah ok. I will keep looking on those sites then thanks so much


----------



## MilaLima

Hi
does anyone know the name of this clutch model


----------



## LuvChanel55

MilaLima said:


> Hi
> does anyone know the name of this clutch model


Coco Pleats Clutch!


----------



## Chinadoll9771

Hi everyone. New to this forum. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vily

Does anyone know name of this bag. Lost the receipt & want to sell it.
Thanks


----------



## ironic568

Vily said:


> Does anyone know name of this bag. Lost the receipt & want to sell it.
> Thanks


Patent Reissue Accordion, or Accordion Mademoiselle flap. I think it's from 2010/2011?


----------



## ironic568

Chinadoll9771 said:


> Hi everyone. New to this forum. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  Thanks in advance!


Envelope flap from Fall 2007


----------



## ironic568

BalenciagaObsessed88 said:


> Thanks! My understanding is that because the serial number begins with a 3, it’s from 1994-1996? Do you happen to know why the placement of the mark is on different Cs for others bags of this same year range? Happy to know it’s authentic, would just love to understand why


The hallmark can be found on the upper left, upper right, lower left, or lower right of the CC, though it's most commonly seen on the upper left corner of the CC. The location is not tied to a specific year, so 2 bags of the same year, or time frame can have this hallmark on 2 different locations, just as much as 2 bags of different years can have this hallmark in the same location. Sometimes, after the hardware is taken apart for the bag to cleaned, or dyed, the CC can be put back upside down, and the marking that was supposed to be on the upper right CC, now appears on the lower left CC.
Chanel did away with the hallmark sometime in 2009, and that year marked the end of gold plating. The the only thing that this little engraving definitely tells you is that the hardware is gold plated, it's like a certification, regardless of its location on the CC.


----------



## Vily

ironic568 said:


> Patent Reissue Accordion, or Accordion Mademoiselle flap. I think it's from 2010/2011?


Thank you


----------



## ironic568

Lil_sunshine said:


> Hi guys... I just bought this red Chanel, anyone ever seen it? It was from the Summer Cruise 2013, in Singapore collection and that’s all about I can get information about this bag....Please share any info if anyone know anything else... (recent price/ collector items/ etc) or if anyone also have the same bag..? Thank in advance


I don't have the bag, and the only thing I know is that it's a seasonal from S/S 2013. It's from the same collection as the Wind Power (hula hoop) bag. This bag also came in black, white, and yellow. There might be other colors, but these are the colors I've seen it in. No idea about price.


----------



## Vily

ironic568 said:


> Patent Reissue Accordion, or Accordion Mademoiselle flap. I think it's from 2010/2011?


Thanks


----------



## Zuckerpuppe

Do you think this bag is real? It is a chanel espandrille bag.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/grare/item/rch-885/

please help!


----------



## ironic568

Annix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering selling this bag, but i would like to know the name of it. Do any of you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750620
> View attachment 4750621
> View attachment 4750622


It's called the Edgy Hobo.


----------



## Kem45

Can anyone ID the color/season of this CF? Sorry for the blurry pic!  I think perhaps 17C ivory with lghw but hard to tell. Has anyone seen something similar in boutiques recently?


----------



## Lil_sunshine

ironic568 said:


> I don't have the bag, and the only thing I know is that it's a seasonal from S/S 2013. It's from the same collection as the Wind Power (hula hoop) bag. This bag also came in black, white, and yellow. There might be other colors, but these are the colors I've seen it in. No idea about price.



Thanks a lot, that’s adding me more knowledge about this bag, I will try to look up about the Wind Power (hula hoop) bag


----------



## julia.pa

Can anyone identify this bag and knows the name and/or the year it came out?


----------



## ironic568

julia.pa said:


> Can anyone identify this bag and knows the name and/or the year it came out?


It's the Geometric Flap from 2015 (Spring collection, I believe)


----------



## cityivy

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I think it is from 16C.  Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ironic568 said:


> It's the Geometric Flap from 2015 (Spring collection, I believe)


Must be used by someone popular - this bag seems to get asked about once every few months


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cityivy said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I think it is from 16C.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756213


Cruise 2016, wrinkled chevron flap. Or wrinkled medallion flap. There are tons online just Google for more. There are some from 21 series and some 18 series. Link: https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-cruise-2016-bag-prices-photos/


----------



## jeggy

G'day.Tell me please name this bag? I think maybe Chanel Boy, code 16XXXXXX. 16- it is 2012 year. But i not can search this bag in google.
Thanks so much


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jeggy said:


> G'day.Tell me please name this bag? I think maybe Chanel Boy, code 16XXXXXX. 16- it is 2012 year. But i not can search this bag in google.
> Thanks so much


Spring 2012, 16 series, large boy messenger bag


----------



## jeggy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Spring 2012, 16 series, large boy messenger bag


Thank you  Have a nice evening


----------



## tlee555

Can you guys help me identify these two bags? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tlee555 said:


> Can you guys help me identify these two bags? Thanks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758914
> View attachment 4758915


They are vintage shoulder bags in lambskin, that's all. Too old for collection names. These types of shoulder bags are easily available at resellers and ebay and etc. all the time.


----------



## T20

Good morning ladies 

Do any one know the style number of this pouch with chain

 thank you


----------



## _kiki119_

Trying to buy my first Chanel, what’s the name of this beauty?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

T20 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Do any one know the style number of this pouch with chain
> 
> thank you


AP0364


----------



## _kiki119_

Hello another one :
TIA


----------



## fashion5509

Hi all  I saw this beautiful vintage piece online and tried to find its name with no luck.  Does anyone know the style name/year/collection?  Thanks so much!


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Must be used by someone popular - this bag seems to get asked about once every few months


No clue, but I am admittedly pretty oblivious to celebrities, influencers, and Youtube stars, so .....


----------



## ironic568

_kiki119_ said:


> Trying to buy my first Chanel, what’s the name of this beauty?


That's the double zip Clutch with Chain, and this specific logo design (and color) is from F/W 2018. The CC logo design is very similar to the newer version of the Golden Class CC, but I'm not sure if that's what this clutch is called (Golden Class CC Clutch with Chain).


----------



## ironic568

fashion5509 said:


> Hi all  I saw this beautiful vintage piece online and tried to find its name with no luck.  Does anyone know the style name/year/collection?  Thanks so much!


Since vintage, this bag doesn't have a specific name. It just goes by its main features: Vintage lambskin (jumbo) CC cross body bag. This bag is from around the late 80s and about the size of a rectangular mini and can be worn cross body. Its unique features are the large CCs and the pointy beak tip on the flap.


----------



## ironic568

_kiki119_ said:


> Hello another one :
> TIA


Lady Pearly flap in glazed calfskin.


----------



## Petitee

Hi,
I would like to know which type of the Chanel bag is this? And if it is original? And of course the average price? I really like the bag and there is a chance I would buy it if all is fine!
Photos are attached.
Many thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## fashion5509

Hi everyone.  Would anyone happen to know the style/year/collection of this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Petitee said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know which type of the Chanel bag is this? And if it is original? And of course the average price? I really like the bag and there is a chance I would buy it if all is fine!
> Photos are attached.
> Many thanks for your help in advance!


It's a vintage single flap envelope bag. You need to visit the correct forum for authentication, this is the identification thread only.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1763#post-33845205

I'll link a similar one for you to see: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ge-quilted-envelope-flap-bag-6vedn?position=1


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashion5509 said:


> Hi everyone.  Would anyone happen to know the style/year/collection of this bag?  Thanks!


Looks like the LAX pochette from about 2003-2004. I used to own this, it's super small. This colorway wasn't widely released so probably harder to find than the plain black. I'll link a sold one for reference:








						CHANEL Leather Lax Pochette Bag Black
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Leather Lax Pochette Bag in Black.  The stylish features and exceptional quality of this Chanel pochette create a classic chic handbag for day or evening!  This is a small pochette handbag that is beautifully crafted of supple black leather.  The bag features...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## star_dust

Hey everyone!

I have been trying to find the name of this bag on google, but no success so far. You are my only hope!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

star_dust said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have been trying to find the name of this bag on google, but no success so far. You are my only hope!


2011 VIP Grand (large) shopping tote





						Chanel Handbags | Buy or Sell Designer bags for women - Vestiaire Collective
					

➤ Discover luxury pre-owned Chanel Handbags for Women, Luxury and Fashion Designer Handbags! ✓ Shop key designer brands at up to 70% off RRP




					www.tradesy.com
				











						CHANEL Leather VIP Medium Shopping Tote Beige and Black
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Leather VIP Medium Shopping Tote in Beige & Black.  This stylish tote is finely crafted of diamond stitched beige leather with a black leather base.  The bag features silver chain link top handles threaded with beige leather and a hanging Chanel CC pendant.  The top...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Sophie03

Hi! Does anyone know what the name of this bag is? I’m trying to google it with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## _kiki119_

Saw this from my SA What the name?


----------



## jillianlee13

Does anyone know what collection this is from? Or the name of the bag? It's a 24 series but I can't find anything like it online, especially the chain. Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jillianlee13 said:


> Does anyone know what collection this is from? Or the name of the bag? It's a 24 series but I can't find anything like it online, especially the chain. Thanks!


It looks like the velvet chevron mini chain wallet from fall/winter 2017, about 3000 euro dollars. It's from the same collection as the reversed chevron flap. If you have concerns over authenticity or the chain have it evaluated before purchase. This thread is just to identify a possible collection. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1764#post-33845521


----------



## mindbodysoul

Hi Chanel Lovers. I'm hoping you can help me out with this one please. I'm trying to find the name and any other information on this Chanel Bag. The year sold or if it's discontinued(assume it is, difficult search), sizes or any other information you might have on it. Much Thanks.


----------



## Gxby

Heyy,

I came across this bag on a preloved site and it’s only described as a shoulder bag from around 1994. I haven’t managed to find this bag anywhere else, anyone know the name?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LuvChanel55

mindbodysoul said:


> Hi Chanel Lovers. I'm hoping you can help me out with this one please. I'm trying to find the name and any other information on this Chanel Bag. The year sold or if it's discontinued(assume it is, difficult search), sizes or any other information you might have on it. Much Thanks.
> View attachment 4769010


Chanel Soft Elegance Tote


----------



## Shoppingalways




----------



## Shoppingalways

Is it rare??


----------



## Clairepowell3737

The owner had this listed as a classic flap but I am correct that this is a large boy bag right?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gxby said:


> Heyy,
> 
> I came across this bag on a preloved site and it’s only described as a shoulder bag from around 1994. I haven’t managed to find this bag anywhere else, anyone know the name?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769298


That's the name. It's vintage and will not have a collection name. Just a vintage lambskin shoulder bag. Vintage lambskin shoulder bag with covered CC's. When a bag is vintage you describe the features instead.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Clairepowell3737 said:


> The owner had this listed as a classic flap but I am correct that this is a large boy bag right?
> 
> View attachment 4769490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769499



11.5-12 inches = Large.









						Chanel Beige Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Boy Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Beige Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Boy Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## carmenmiranda

Hi - would anyone know the name of this bag?  I am looking for any reviews or experience with it, please.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## tifftiff2121

Hello A family friend passed and has this Chanel that was given to me. Can someone please help Identify this? I dont even know how to describe the shape to run a search for it. But it is an authentic vintage for sure but that is all I do know. 
Thanks


----------



## mocha_muffin

Could someone please tell me the name of this clutch? Is it already discontinued? Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mocha_muffin said:


> Could someone please tell me the name of this clutch? Is it already discontinued? Thanks
> View attachment 4770671
> View attachment 4770671


timeless clutch








						CHANEL Caviar Quilted Timeless Clutch Black
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Caviar Quilted Timeless Clutch in Black. This stylish clutch is beautifully crafted of black diamond quilted caviar leather. The clutch features a polished silver kiss lock in the form of a Chanel CC logo that opens to a black leather interior with a zipper pocket...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tifftiff2121 said:


> Hello A family friend passed and has this Chanel that was given to me. Can someone please help Identify this? I dont even know how to describe the shape to run a search for it. But it is an authentic vintage for sure but that is all I do know.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4770573


If you didn't buy it from a boutique you should always authenticate:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1765#post-33845580

It likely falls into the bucket bag category. The tassel on the bags wasn't around for too long and those odd shapes were around during the late 80s/early 90s. Looks like a mini lambskin bucket bag with foldover flap; that'd be a general description. Similar items shown below. Look up vintage bucket bags and you'll see similar images. Yours has the silver CCs and large squares so its likely it's newer than the ones pictured, maybe up to a higher series and year. If you can see the first few numbers on the sticker inside it'll date it for you. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/authenticate/chanel


----------



## tifftiff2121

WOW!! I am so impressed with your knowledge about Chanel!! You know your stuff that is pretty remarkable. I have it authenticated. Thank you and I am very grateful for you assistance.


----------



## mocha_muffin

ccbaggirl89 said:


> timeless clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Caviar Quilted Timeless Clutch Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Caviar Quilted Timeless Clutch in Black. This stylish clutch is beautifully crafted of black diamond quilted caviar leather. The clutch features a polished silver kiss lock in the form of a Chanel CC logo that opens to a black leather interior with a zipper pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



Thank you so much


----------



## Clairepowell3737

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 11.5-12 inches = Large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Beige Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Boy Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Beige Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Boy Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Right so it is a boy bag correct?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Clairepowell3737 said:


> Right so it is a boy bag correct?


Yes


----------



## jillianlee13

Thank you @ccbaggirl89 !! I was wondering if anyone knew if this one had a special stitch name? It has all the info but I can't seem to find any official name online. It's similar to the stitching of the Thin City clutch but I don't think that came in this shape (shoulder bag). Thanks again!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jillianlee13 said:


> Thank you @ccbaggirl89 !! I was wondering if anyone knew if this one had a special stitch name? It has all the info but I can't seem to find any official name online. It's similar to the stitching of the Thin City clutch but I don't think that came in this shape (shoulder bag). Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 4773219


The thin city line (spring 2013) had lots of items - flap bag, accordion bag, clutch with a chain, and a clutch foldover. It's triple stitched in the traditional diamond pattern. You can see the stitch line very well on the first link when you enlarge the images (blue bag)








						Chanel Blue Quilted Lambskin Leather Thin City Clutch Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Blue Quilted Lambskin Leather Thin City Clutch Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				











						Chanel Black Quilted Leather Thin City Accordion Tote Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Black Quilted Leather Thin City Accordion Tote Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				











						CHANEL Calfskin Stitched Thin City Flap Black
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Calfskin Stitched Thin City Flap in Black.  This chic flap bag is crafted of diamond-stitched calfskin leather.  It features leather-threaded gold chain shoulder straps and a flap with a gold CC turn lock.  The flap opens to a leather interior with patch pockets and a...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## jillianlee13

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The thin city line (spring 2013) had lots of items - flap bag, accordion bag, clutch with a chain, and a clutch foldover. It's triple stitched in the traditional diamond pattern. You can see the stitch line very well on the first link when you enlarge the images (blue bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Blue Quilted Lambskin Leather Thin City Clutch Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Blue Quilted Lambskin Leather Thin City Clutch Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Black Quilted Leather Thin City Accordion Tote Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Black Quilted Leather Thin City Accordion Tote Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Calfskin Stitched Thin City Flap Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Calfskin Stitched Thin City Flap in Black.  This chic flap bag is crafted of diamond-stitched calfskin leather.  It features leather-threaded gold chain shoulder straps and a flap with a gold CC turn lock.  The flap opens to a leather interior with patch pockets and a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



Wow, I learn something new here every day! Thanks so much!


----------



## mindbodysoul

InfiniteMusix said:


> Chanel Soft Elegance Tote


HUGE Thank You!!!


----------



## blacksatin

Hello! Does anybody knows wich bag is that? Thank you very much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

blacksatin said:


> Hello! Does anybody knows wich bag is that? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4775755


It looks like it could be from the 2020 micro bags gift box set. It's a longer chain she wrapped up inside to use as shorter wrist bag.


			https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-gift-box-with-4-classic-bags/


----------



## blacksatin

Thank you so much!


----------



## wannadrifts

Hi I just purchased this vintage Chanel from a Japanese vintager seller (for 1400 USD). Can someone identify this bag for me please? (the bottom width measures around 23cm, so it is a miniature size). Also, is it worth the price ? Much appreciated !


----------



## Tayoa10

Can anyone help ID this Chanel bag. I just bought this ore-loved but can’t find any info on the internet.? Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

wannadrifts said:


> Hi I just purchased this vintage Chanel from a Japanese vintager seller (for 1400 USD). Can someone identify this bag for me please? (the bottom width measures around 23cm, so it is a miniature size). Also, is it worth the price ? Much appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 4777195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777196


It's too old for a collection name. You'd call it a vintage handle bag, vintage double handle bag, vintage mini top handle bag, etc. Probably late 80s/early 90s. If there is a sticker inside the first few numbers will help you date the bag. If you do a Google image search you'll find hundreds that come up that look similar. The price is subjective and what it's worth to the buyer, you. The authentication thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1766#post-33846217


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tayoa10 said:


> Can anyone help ID this Chanel bag. I just bought this ore-loved but can’t find any info on the internet.? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4777635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777637


it's a cute bag! called the beauty lock flap. here's a link to a sold one. https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel...mini-beauty-lock-flap-multicolor-black-259319


----------



## wannadrifts

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's too old for a collection name. You'd call it a vintage handle bag, vintage double handle bag, vintage mini top handle bag, etc. Probably late 80s/early 90s. If there is a sticker inside the first few numbers will help you date the bag. If you do a Google image search you'll find hundreds that come up that look similar. The price is subjective and what it's worth to the buyer, you. The authentication thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1766#post-33846217


Thank you so much @ccbaggirl89 here is the number sticker!I researched a little, it says 56 means its a 97-98 ?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

wannadrifts said:


> Thank you so much @ccbaggirl89 here is the number sticker!I researched a little, it says 56 means its a 97-98 ?
> 
> View attachment 4777904


Yes, about 1997-1998. Here's a guide to date codes in case you end up buying more bags   





						Chanel Authentication Guide & Serial Codes - Yoogi’s Closet- Yoogi's Closet
					

Learn from the experts how to authenticate Chanel items and spot a fake. All of our pre-owned luxury items are 100% authenticated by professionals. - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## wannadrifts

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, about 1997-1998. Here's a guide to date codes in case you end up buying more bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Authentication Guide & Serial Codes - Yoogi’s Closet- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Learn from the experts how to authenticate Chanel items and spot a fake. All of our pre-owned luxury items are 100% authenticated by professionals. - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Thank you @ccbaggirl89 super helpful!


----------



## ukonvasara

hi all, I have a ready-to-wear question and if it is not right posting here, sorry!
Recently I am collecting some vintage clothes. i can easily look up the look when the label has year and collection. But when i come cross the newer ones(I guess after 2012?), the label doesn't show any year or collection information. such as the picture below. how can i look up the look with such label, please?


----------



## unscarred

Hi!
I’m wondering about this Chanel bag, I googled it and found nothing...  can anyone help me identify it? The seller just referred to it as ”Timeless”. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ironic568

unscarred said:


> Hi!
> I’m wondering about this Chanel bag, I googled it and found nothing...  can anyone help me identify it? The seller just referred to it as ”Timeless”. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780668
> View attachment 4780669
> View attachment 4780670
> View attachment 4780671
> View attachment 4780672


It's the VIP flap. Yours is from Cruise 2011


----------



## unscarred

ironic568 said:


> It's the VIP flap. Yours is from Cruise 2011


Thank you so much!


----------



## nicole0612

ukonvasara said:


> hi all, I have a ready-to-wear question and if it is not right posting here, sorry!
> Recently I am collecting some vintage clothes. i can easily look up the look when the label has year and collection. But when i come cross the newer ones(I guess after 2012?), the label doesn't show any year or collection information. such as the picture below. how can i look up the look with such label, please?
> 
> View attachment 4780650



You can always ask in the Chanel RTW thread. Otherwise, Vogue has images from all runway shows for years, for Chanel it goes back about 20 years; with every season and then some selected seasons even before then.


----------



## tnv101805

Does anyone know what this chanel is called and what’s the leather call? I love it


----------



## jeggy

Hello  Tell me what is this Chanel? I know what is 2011 year( code 15X), but i not know what is name and material ? Dark blue
Thanks


----------



## jacklynne

Hi ladies,
Can anyone help me identify this Chanel purse? It comes with a shoulder strap and a chain crossbody strap as well. I found it in Japan while I was vacationing.
It does not have a date code but I can feel this is authentic. Can it be from the 80’s? 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tnv101805 said:


> Does anyone know what this chanel is called and what’s the leather call? I love it
> 
> View attachment 4782183
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782184


I   this bag so much!!! It's the mini coco pleats in pleated calfskin.
Links to more info:








						CHANEL Iridescent Crumpled Calfskin Coco Pleats Small Drawstring Bag Black
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Iridescent Crumpled Calfskin Coco Pleats Small Drawstring Bag in Black. This stylish handbag is crafted of pleated black leather with a sheen to it. The bag features a top leather shoulder strap. This beautiful bag is detailed with a leather threaded chain cinch cord...




					www.fashionphile.com
				





			https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-coco-pleated-drawstring-bag/


----------



## Spoylt_Dutchess

Watching reality tv and fell in LOVE with this bag! I love that it doesn’t have the standard quilted back and pocket. I googled and couldn’t find it anywhere . Can anybody point me to what this bag is called and which season it is from?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jacklynne said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone help me identify this Chanel purse? It comes with a shoulder strap and a chain crossbody strap as well. I found it in Japan while I was vacationing.
> It does not have a date code but I can feel this is authentic. Can it be from the 80’s?
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4783029


You should have the bag authenticated here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1801


----------



## ManyMoons

Can anybody please tell me what leather this 2.55 ( reissue from 19P ) was made of?
Thank you!


----------



## jillianlee13

Anyone know if this bag has a more official name or what collection it's from? https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-patent-quilted-crossbody-black-223894


----------



## ahswong

Hi ladies-- does anyone know the exact name of this bag? I don't think the name the seller has it listed as is the correct name. I am a huge fan of the diamond stitch design. Thanks! 








						CHANEL beige Sac Rabat medium single flap lamb skin  | eBay
					

It has 1 interior zippered pocket and 2 interior open pockets.( there is not an outside pocket ). This bag can be worn as s single shoulder strap or it can be doubled to be carried on the arm.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jillianlee13

ahswong said:


> Hi ladies-- does anyone know the exact name of this bag? I don't think the name the seller has it listed as is the correct name. I am a huge fan of the diamond stitch design. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL beige Sac Rabat medium single flap lamb skin  | eBay
> 
> 
> It has 1 interior zippered pocket and 2 interior open pockets.( there is not an outside pocket ). This bag can be worn as s single shoulder strap or it can be doubled to be carried on the arm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



 It's the Thin City! I asked about one a page or so back.


----------



## motokgnhot

can someone identify this purse? thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

motokgnhot said:


> View attachment 4786182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone identify this purse? thank you


Coco Curve, 2017


			https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-coco-curve-flap-bag/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jillianlee13 said:


> Anyone know if this bag has a more official name or what collection it's from? https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-patent-quilted-crossbody-black-223894
> 
> View attachment 4785792


possibly fall 2015 in a leather option











						CHANEL Patent Quilted Crossbody Pink
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Patent Quilted Crossbody in Pink. This stunning streamlined shoulder bag is designed with luxurious lambskin and patent leather in pink. The bag features a ruthenium chain link leather threaded cross body shoulder strap through three individual stackable compartments...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Spoylt_Dutchess said:


> Watching reality tv and fell in LOVE with this bag! I love that it doesn’t have the standard quilted back and pocket. I googled and couldn’t find it anywhere . Can anybody point me to what this bag is called and which season it is from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784142
> View attachment 4784143
> View attachment 4784144
> View attachment 4784145
> View attachment 4784146
> View attachment 4784147


It's vintage, likely dating from when the large CCs were on a lot of items and called Timeless CC items. I'll link a very similar one below, probably from the same time frame and same size, jumbo XL (aka maxi today). Also check out the vintage thread, lots of similar items are posted there, too.





						The Vintage Thread!
					

Hi ladies, lately I've been seeing so many questions about vintage Chanels and I thought it would be nice to have a thread for discussing vintage pieces :smile1: Ask questions, share photos, care tips, etc!    Personally, I love Vintage Chanel, I have a 0 series Mini flap, and a 2 series M/L...




					forum.purseblog.com
				











						CHANEL Lambskin XL Jumbo CC Flap Black
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Vintage Lambskin XL Jumbo Flap in Black.  This is a stunning large vintage classic single flap bag that is beautifully crafted of black diamond quilted soft lambskin leather.  The bag features gold chain link shoulder straps threaded with black leather, a frontal flap...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## motokgnhot

I have never seen this bag before, can someone identify the name and how much it's worth? thank you


----------



## ahswong

jillianlee13 said:


> It's the Thin City! I asked about one a page or so back.


Thanks!! I love the stitching so much!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

motokgnhot said:


> I have never seen this bag before, can someone identify the name and how much it's worth? thank you
> 
> View attachment 4786505


Eyelets bag. Or eyelets logo bag. 2019 spring/summer. maybe $3400-3700 when it was in stores.


----------



## ive_flipped

What is this flap style called? thanks


----------



## Sophie0610

Hi ladies, I bought this Chanel second hand online and I am just in love with the colour (yellow is my favourite colour). Would any of you might be able to tell me which year or season might this colour be from? It has caviar leather and light gold HW. I asked the seller and she said 2017ss but I'm not sure if that's correct. It does photograph different under different lighting. But I have attached a couple of photos. TIA!


----------



## milila

Hello everyone! Can you please help me identify this bag? It’s listed as Classic Jumbo. Thank you in advance


----------



## IzzaGee

Check out the hologram or authenticity card, then look at the corresponding serial number to the year it was released/ produced here: https://lovethatbagetc.com/blogs/the-preloved-pages/decoding-chanel-a-date-stamp-guide


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ive_flipped said:


> What is this flap style called? thanks
> View attachment 4787642


2016 Mademoiselle Chic - it was fairly popular when it came out, many color options, too


----------



## ccbaggirl89

milila said:


> Hello everyone! Can you please help me identify this bag? It’s listed as Classic Jumbo. Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4787812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787813


Natural Beauty split, there is a regular Natural Beauty with no split pocket








						Chanel Grey Quilted Nubuck Leather Natural Beauty Flap Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Grey Quilted Nubuck Leather Natural Beauty Flap Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## idonothave1

Hi I’m looking into purchasing a vintage Chanel, and I interested in the style below. Would you help me identify this bag and does it have an official name? The name in the auction sounds not specific, but I’m a Chanel newbie. Thank you!









						CHANEL Matelasse Chain Shoulder Bag Black Leather Vintage Authentic #ZZ419 O  | eBay
					

Lambskin Leather. POCKET Outside : Pocket 1. INSIDE :B Overall there is a feeling of use. Scratches on the top black leather part. Shoulder : 37.0. Shoulder : 94.0. Inside : Pocket 1. Small scratches.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## milila

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Natural Beauty split, there is a regular Natural Beauty with no split pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Grey Quilted Nubuck Leather Natural Beauty Flap Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Grey Quilted Nubuck Leather Natural Beauty Flap Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Thank you very much!


----------



## yyz.victoria

Hi! Can anyone help with this bag? Can't seem to find a colour and style.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yyz.victoria said:


> Hi! Can anyone help with this bag? Can't seem to find a colour and style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788507


Chain Around








						Chanel Chain Around Bag Reference Guide - Spotted Fashion
					

Chanel chain around small versus chain around medium size bag




					www.spottedfashion.com


----------



## Spoylt_Dutchess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage, likely dating from when the large CCs were on a lot of items and called Timeless CC items. I'll link a very similar one below, probably from the same time frame and same size, jumbo XL (aka maxi today). Also check out the vintage thread, lots of similar items are posted there, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vintage Thread!
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, lately I've been seeing so many questions about vintage Chanels and I thought it would be nice to have a thread for discussing vintage pieces :smile1: Ask questions, share photos, care tips, etc!    Personally, I love Vintage Chanel, I have a 0 series Mini flap, and a 2 series M/L...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Lambskin XL Jumbo CC Flap Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Vintage Lambskin XL Jumbo Flap in Black.  This is a stunning large vintage classic single flap bag that is beautifully crafted of black diamond quilted soft lambskin leather.  The bag features gold chain link shoulder straps threaded with black leather, a frontal flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



Thank you so much!!! I couldn’t find any info for the life of me.


----------



## gillyweed

Hi! Anyone know the name/collection this backpack is from? Thanks in advance! 
https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...flap-backpack-quilted-lambskin-mini9394877040


----------



## ccbaggirl89

gillyweed said:


> Hi! Anyone know the name/collection this backpack is from? Thanks in advance!
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...flap-backpack-quilted-lambskin-mini9394877040
> 
> View attachment 4790201


they have the name right, it's from Pre-Fall 2015 and also came in other colors


----------



## gillyweed

ccbaggirl89 said:


> they have the name right, it's from Pre-Fall 2015 and also came in other colors



Thanks!


----------



## angelawuxh

I saw this post from someone on the internet and thought this cardholder is so cute! But I don't know if it's a fake or not cause I never saw this style before. Can someone recognize this?


----------



## Gemma Mcintyre

Can anyone help identify the collection this bag is from? Its 24 series so 2017/18. Thanks


----------



## papertrees

Hi, I just bought this last week. Can anyone ID it? Been searching online and I haven't come across this. Makes me scared that I bought a fake
Pls help.
Thanks


----------



## mrsblue

I have seen this, my friend has bought this I would say 5-6 years ago. Alas, I do not know much about this wallet.


----------



## star_dust

Hi, it is from the Cambon ligne launched early 2000s. It's very pretty!


----------



## yyz.victoria

Hi, helpful folks! Can anyone identify these two? Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

papertrees said:


> Hi, I just bought this last week. Can anyone ID it? Been searching online and I haven't come across this. Makes me scared that I bought a fake
> Pls help.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4798856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798867


It's called the Cambon French Wallet, or Cambon CC French Wallet, from about 2010, in calfskin. The authentication thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1801#post-33915672


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yyz.victoria said:


> Hi, helpful folks! Can anyone identify these two? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4799757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799758


The second is the travel wallet or travel clutch with inserts, from about 2012/2013. It's in caviar. I'll link a sold one for you to see: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-travel-wallet-black-51652


----------



## acornnn

Can anyone identify this bag? I am just looking for the name! Much appreciated!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

acornnn said:


> Can anyone identify this bag? I am just looking for the name! Much appreciated!
> View attachment 4804897


it's vintage, so no name. you'd just describe it. so 'vintage shoulder bag with front pocket" "vintage shopping tote with front pocket" the front pocket is a main feature so you'd add that to the description. google some images using those terms and hundreds will surface.


----------



## shopper1992

Anyone know the name of this backpack or reference number? Heard it’s the new backpack for this season


----------



## jillianlee13

Anyone know this bag? It's an 18 series... Maybe Edinburgh or Dallas?


----------



## Shoppingalways

Hello there!!
I found this pretty lady on one of the pin interest pics and cannot find what is the name/season of the bag. Does any of you knowledgeable ladies know? Please help!


----------



## Shoppingalways

Anyone?


----------



## Shoppingalways

Hello, I’m really trying to find the name/season of this bag. I found it on Pinterest


----------



## becbecr

Hi ladies! I'm wondering if anyone knows what year this bag is from :  ? ... If it was even made at all. The only pictures I can find are clearly fakes so it might be counterfeit only. But I love it and am hoping to find a real one for sale somewhere! Thank you!

ETA: I apologize! It looks like there's a pinned thread for asking what season a bag is from! I will post there instead!


----------



## becbecr

Hi ladies! I am wondering if anyone knows what season this bag is from:  . I love it but only see fake versions, so I'm not sure if Chanel ever really made it at all. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jillianlee13 said:


> Anyone know this bag? It's an 18 series... Maybe Edinburgh or Dallas?
> 
> View attachment 4808868


It's glazed calf, from 2013, crossed over between some late 17 series and 18 series. I'll link the clutch version so you can read more and Google around:




__





						Chanel Black Glazed Calfskin Clutch at Jill's Consignment
					

This clutch was purchased in Paris in 2013 at the famed Rue Cambon Chanel boutique. It features glazed, crinkled calfskin leather with ruthenium hardware, a front flap with magnetic snap closure and grey textile lining with zippered pocket and two flat po




					www.jillsconsignment.com
				





			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/chanel-glazed-calfskin-clutch-673o1?position=3


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Shoppingalways said:


> Hello, I’m really trying to find the name/season of this bag. I found it on Pinterest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809393


2008 Stretch Spirit Messenger Bag


----------



## Shoppingalways

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2008 Stretch Spirit Messenger Bag


Your Good! So fast in identifying this Chanel, A true CcbagGirrrlll! Thank you


----------



## LAJolene

Hello,
  I need help in identifying this gold chanel bag. I would appreciate any info thanks so much.


----------



## peachpea

Hello! Just wondering if I could please have some help confirming what style this is. It looks so much like a Reissue but it doesn’t have the double flap? Is it some reiteration of it? Thank you!!


----------



## jillianlee13

peachpea said:


> Hello! Just wondering if I could please have some help confirming what style this is. It looks so much like a Reissue but it doesn’t have the double flap? Is it some reiteration of it? Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4811543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811545


 The Reissue can come in single flap! That one does have the special Bijou chain.


----------



## jillianlee13

Shoppingalways said:


> Hello, I’m really trying to find the name/season of this bag. I found it on Pinterest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809393



I believe that's the Nature Messenger bag! It's from the Spring/Summer 2010 Collection.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

peachpea said:


> Hello! Just wondering if I could please have some help confirming what style this is. It looks so much like a Reissue but it doesn’t have the double flap? Is it some reiteration of it? Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4811543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811545


It's a 227 size (jumbo) single flap in washed caviar. I'll link a sold one so you can read more: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-washed-caviar-quilted-255-reissue-227-flap-black-346951


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
I’m so much interested in this adorable bucket bag, wishing to know more info about it.
Pls advise if you have any clues.
TIA


----------



## LAlights

Hi! I am trying to help my friend identify the name of this bag that she purchased in Paris last summer (2019). Does anyone know the name of it? Would really appreciate your help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lovechanel098

I think it might be called the Biarritz lucky symbol pochette. I have one in red too!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LAlights said:


> Hi! I am trying to help my friend identify the name of this bag that she purchased in Paris last summer (2019). Does anyone know the name of it? Would really appreciate your help. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4811984


CC Chic. More info here: https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-cc-chic-bag/


----------



## peachpea

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a 227 size (jumbo) single flap in washed caviar. I'll link a sold one so you can read more: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-washed-caviar-quilted-255-reissue-227-flap-black-346951



Thank you so much! I am going to do some more research on this washed caviar finish.


----------



## peachpea

jillianlee13 said:


> The Reissue can come in single flap! That one does have the special Bijou chain.



Thank you! So much ♥️♥️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> I’m so much interested in this adorable bucket bag, wishing to know more info about it.
> Pls advise if you have any clues.
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4811876


It's current season, in stores now. See post #5680 




__





						Chanel Boutique/Store stock updates - No questions/comments - READ 1st POST!
					

This thread is for posting updates on Boutique and Store stock only.  You MUST post the location of the items (i.e. Saks, etc.), and please try to include photo and price to prevent questions and repetitive PMs. No commentary please, it will be deleted.  If you wish to request SA information...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LAJolene

Thanks for your help! That gives me a start! Appreciate it!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Saw this pretty tweed WOC (?) in a youtube vid...is this current season?? I can't find it on the website anywhere.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Ah - nevermind I was able to call CS and find it. Style code is  AP0250 B02828 MH968 in case anyone is curious



RaspberryJam said:


> Saw this pretty tweed WOC (?) in a youtube vid...is this current season?? I can't find it on the website anywhere.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813807


----------



## yyz.victoria

Hi, ladies! Can't find this bag anywhere...can you help?


----------



## anisac

I saw this in the vestiare consignment section in selfridges last year, I think it’s a mini rectangular. Does anyone know the season and the name of this particular colour? 
I found these two which look somewhat similar but in the first link it looks a bit bright on-body (could be the lighting) and the second link looks too blue.



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/green-leather-timeless-classique-chanel-handbag-9438983.shtml
		










						New Chanel 18b Dark Turquoise Caviar Rectangular Mini Flap Bag Shw
					

Read more about this gently used, authentic New Chanel 18b Dark Turquoise Caviar Rectangular Mini Flap Bag Shw and discover our complete collection of vintage, pre-owned designer handbags,...




					leprix.com
				




And maybe this but again, looks a bit more blue in this. 


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/green-leather-chanel-handbag-8826047.shtml


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yyz.victoria said:


> Hi, ladies! Can't find this bag anywhere...can you help?
> 
> View attachment 4814937


It's a metallic camera bag from 12 series/2008.


----------



## SMORES

hello, anybody know the name of this single flap bag? it looks similar to the ultimate stitch but the stitching is different.


----------



## star_dust

Hello! I know these were from a recent collection but does anyone remember from which one? Also do you know their price?


----------



## Blingandblue

Hello! Can someone please help me figure out what this bag is called? It's a larger hobo style bag with silver hardware, just not sure what the actual name is or what year it is. Thank you so much!


----------



## Blingandblue

Is anyone able to tell me which bag this is and what the color is called? I would describe it as a cranberry color with silver hardware.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Can anyone help ID this bag please 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tayoa10

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's a cute bag! called the beauty lock flap. here's a link to a sold one. https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel...mini-beauty-lock-flap-multicolor-black-259319


Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help ID this bag please
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4818024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818027


It looks to be the extra mini, I'll link a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-extra-mini-flap-black-34594


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blingandblue said:


> Is anyone able to tell me which bag this is and what the color is called? I would describe it as a cranberry color with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817218
> View attachment 4817218
> View attachment 4817219
> View attachment 4817220
> View attachment 4817221
> View attachment 4817222


To me it looks like the jumbo single flap from 12 series/2008 in dark red/bordeaux. I'll link a similar item and if the dimensions match up that would be the style/size. If you can locate the interior number, the first few digits, it'll tell you the year more definitely.








						CHANEL Lambskin Quilted Jumbo Single Flap Dark Red
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Lambskin Quilted Jumbo Single Flap in Dark Red. This is a stylish and classic Chanel shoulder bag that is crafted of soft diamond quilted lambskin leather in dark red.  The dark silver hardware includes a CC turn-lock, classic chain shoulder straps threaded with...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## MishaJanuary

I purchased this fabulous bag in either 2004 or 2005 at Neiman Marcus in Houston. Can anyone give me any additional information about it. It’s in perfect condition!


----------



## Joycece

Can someone please confirm this is a 2013 or 2014 classic flap? Although it has 18 series code but I can't seem to find any other pictures on Google


----------



## notcass

does anyone know what chanel bag this is ?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MishaJanuary said:


> I purchased this fabulous bag in either 2004 or 2005 at Neiman Marcus in Houston. Can anyone give me any additional information about it. It’s in perfect condition!


leather chain pochette, lambskin, about 2004


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Joycece said:


> Can someone please confirm this is a 2013 or 2014 classic flap? Although it has 18 series code but I can't seem to find any other pictures on Google
> 
> View attachment 4819422
> View attachment 4819423


18 series, likely from 2013








						Chanel Shoulder Bags Chanel Patent Leather Double Flap Jumbo Lime...
					

Read more about this gently used, authentic Chanel Patent Leather Double Flap Jumbo Lime Green Shoulder Bag and discover our complete collection of vintage, pre-owned designer handbags, clothing,...




					leprix.com
				











						Chanel Mint Green Patent Medium Classic Double Flap
					

Modaselle Fashion offers wide selection of luxury items including jewelry, watches and designer handbags.  Featuring Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Hermes, Rolex, Cartier and more




					www.modaselle.com


----------



## MishaJanuary

ccbaggirl89 said:


> leather chain pochette, lambskin, about 2004


Thank you!


----------



## LuvChanel55

Blingandblue said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me figure out what this bag is called? It's a larger hobo style bag with silver hardware, just not sure what the actual name is or what year it is. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817210
> View attachment 4817211
> View attachment 4817212
> View attachment 4817213
> View attachment 4817214


Chanel Easy Caviar Hobo


----------



## pinkpocky

I was in a rush to get something from the mall the day I passed by the Chanel boutique and saw this cutie. I cannot find this anywhere on the Chanel website or on this forum. Does anyone know the name of this bag? TIA!


----------



## fashion5509

I saw this bag in the boutique listed just as "flap bag" - is there a specific name for the style?  The color is actually white but looks pink in the light.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pinkpocky said:


> I was in a rush to get something from the mall the day I passed by the Chanel boutique and saw this cutie. I cannot find this anywhere on the Chanel website or on this forum. Does anyone know the name of this bag? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4821161


Spring/Summer 2019, the CC flap bag


----------



## pinkpocky

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Spring/Summer 2019, the CC flap bag


So knowledgeable  thank you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blingandblue said:


> Is anyone able to tell me which bag this is and what the color is called? I would describe it as a cranberry color with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817218
> View attachment 4817218
> View attachment 4817219
> View attachment 4817220
> View attachment 4817221
> View attachment 4817222


Does it have a back pocket and/or a serial number inside to help date it? If so, don't leave the entire serial code, just the first 3 digits. It'll help people id it.


----------



## Sliema

Hi! May I ask you, girls, to identify this model, please? Didn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Sajsy

Hi! Does anyone know what this bag is called? Or if it even is Chanel... The big sort of tote/canvas/fabric bag.
Picture is from Chanel thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-chanel-no-chatting-please.937415/page-266


----------



## LuvChanel55

Sajsy said:


> View attachment 4822989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Does anyone know what this bag is called? Or if it even is Chanel... The big sort of tote/canvas/fabric bag.
> Picture is from Chanel thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-chanel-no-chatting-please.937415/page-266


Looks like an MZ Wallace Nylon Tote to me. But if you want a Chanel equivalent it would a Cocoon Tote.


----------



## jsanluis

Hi everyone - this is my first post in a long time. I saw this purse at a consignment store and was wondering if anyone can help identify. thanks so much


----------



## Lawlessmegan

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I think it’s from 2011. Thanks!!


----------



## BlondeVillain

Help what is this beautiful thing?!


----------



## LuvChanel55

Lawlessmegan said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I think it’s from 2011. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823347
> View attachment 4823350
> View attachment 4823346
> View attachment 4823347


Easy Caviar Hobo


----------



## LuvChanel55

BlondeVillain said:


> Help what is this beautiful thing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824009


Filigree Wallet on Chain


----------



## ironic568

jsanluis said:


> Hi everyone - this is my first post in a long time. I saw this purse at a consignment store and was wondering if anyone can help identify. thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 4823335


That's the python Le Boy top handle. If you decide to buy this bag, definitely have it authenticated first.


----------



## ironic568

Sliema said:


> Hi! May I ask you, girls, to identify this model, please? Didn't find it. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4822797


Mademoiselle Lock accordion flap


----------



## ironic568

fashion5509 said:


> I saw this bag in the boutique listed just as "flap bag" - is there a specific name for the style?  The color is actually white but looks pink in the light.
> 
> View attachment 4821647


It's the City Walk Flap from 20P


----------



## ironic568

notcass said:


> does anyone know what chanel bag this is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820541


It's from the "Label Click" collection (17C). The one in your picture looks like the mini shopping tote.


----------



## ironic568

Blingandblue said:


> Is anyone able to tell me which bag this is and what the color is called? I would describe it as a cranberry color with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817218
> View attachment 4817218
> View attachment 4817219
> View attachment 4817220
> View attachment 4817221
> View attachment 4817222


Single flap Jumbo from 08A (pre-fall 2008). The official color on the tag is "dark red"


----------



## ironic568

star_dust said:


> Hello! I know these were from a recent collection but does anyone remember from which one? Also do you know their price?
> 
> View attachment 4817086


It's from 20P. Retail: $725. If you want to buy this pre-owned, have it authenticated first. There are many, and very good fakes out there.


----------



## jsanluis

ironic568 said:


> That's the python Le Boy top handle. If you decide to buy this bag, definitely have it authenticated first.


Thank you so much and appreciate the advice!!


----------



## star_dust

ironic568 said:


> It's from 20P. Retail: $725. If you want to buy this pre-owned, have it authenticated first. There are many, and very good fakes out there.


Thanks for letting me know! I had no idea there are so many fakes out there on this style!


----------



## kimair

hi ladies...what is this chanel? thank you!


----------



## notcass

ironic568 said:


> It's from the "Label Click" collection (17C). The one in your picture looks like the mini shopping tote.


THANK YOU!! ive been looking everywhere for a minute but to no avail lol


----------



## $parksteR

Hello! I've been hunting for a couple of weeks now but can't come up with the name of this bag -- help please!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kimair said:


> hi ladies...what is this chanel? thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4826150


top handle flap 19P/27 series


----------



## ccbaggirl89

$parksteR said:


> Hello! I've been hunting for a couple of weeks now but can't come up with the name of this bag -- help please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826674


Trendy CC. Entire clubhouse for it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-trendy-club.1026429/


----------



## $parksteR

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Trendy CC. Entire clubhouse for it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-trendy-club.1026429/



Thank you so, so much!!


----------



## kimair

ccbaggirl89 said:


> top handle flap 19P/27 series



thanks so much!


----------



## Sajsy

InfiniteMusix said:


> Looks like an MZ Wallace Nylon Tote to me. But if you want a Chanel equivalent it would a Cocoon Tote.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sliema

ironic568 said:


> Mademoiselle Lock accordion flap


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sliema

Hi! Do any of you, ladies, know the name of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sliema said:


> Hi! Do any of you, ladies, know the name of this bag? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4827818


It's called a bubble quilt bag, that looks like a mini, might even be satin. Just google Chanel bubble quilt.


----------



## meridian

Hi All, does anyone know the name, season, year, anything of this bag?


----------



## Sliema

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's called a bubble quilt bag, that looks like a mini, might even be satin. Just google Chanel bubble quilt.


Thanks a lot for your answer! I’ve found it. Going to buy and wanted to see how does it look on а body.


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

Can anyone identify this boy bag? It came out last July.

Photos borrowed from the forum.


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone identify this boy bag? It came out last July.
> 
> Photos borrowed from the forum.
> 
> View attachment 4828806
> View attachment 4828807
> View attachment 4828808



Just found out it’s 19B!


----------



## bmddik

Hi all,

Can someone identify these two bags for me?


----------



## 7h5f921

Does anyone know what this is called?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bmddik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone identify these two bags for me?
> 
> View attachment 4831924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831925


#2 is the raffia fringe clutch/bag from circa 1991-ish. Link to a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-woven-raffia-quilted-cc-fringe-flap-white-161791


----------



## ccbaggirl89

7h5f921 said:


> Does anyone know what this is called?
> 
> View attachment 4833578


aged calfskin double flap, about 2005, it was part of a line that included other bags, like an accordion style. you have to be sure to use the words aged calfskin b/c "double flap" will bring up most classic flaps. link to some sold ones: 









						CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Medium Double Flap White
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Medium Double Flap in White. This is a medium size shoulder bag is crafted of luxurious diamond quilted lambskin leather in white.  The bag features silver chain link shoulder straps threaded with leather and a frontal silver Chanel CC logo turn...




					outlet.fashionphile.com
				











						CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Accordion Double Flap Beige
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Accordion Double Flap in Beige.  This classic shoulder flap bag is crafted of soft and supple diamond quilted calfskin leather.  The bag features gold chain link shoulder straps threaded with leather and a frontal gold Chanel CC logo Mademoiselle...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## 7h5f921

Thank you so much!!!!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> aged calfskin double flap, about 2005, it was part of a line that included other bags, like an accordion style. you have to be sure to use the words aged calfskin b/c "double flap" will bring up most classic flaps. link to some sold ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Medium Double Flap White
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Medium Double Flap in White. This is a medium size shoulder bag is crafted of luxurious diamond quilted lambskin leather in white.  The bag features silver chain link shoulder straps threaded with leather and a frontal silver Chanel CC logo turn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlet.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Accordion Double Flap Beige
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Accordion Double Flap in Beige.  This classic shoulder flap bag is crafted of soft and supple diamond quilted calfskin leather.  The bag features gold chain link shoulder straps threaded with leather and a frontal gold Chanel CC logo Mademoiselle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Kem45

Does anyone know what collection this is from?  Thanks!


----------



## bmddik

ccbaggirl89 said:


> #2 is the raffia fringe clutch/bag from circa 1991-ish. Link to a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-woven-raffia-quilted-cc-fringe-flap-white-161791



Thank you. Any ideas about the first one?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kem45 said:


> View attachment 4833603
> 
> Does anyone know what collection this is from?  Thanks!


Spring 2014.
Sold: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-hand-painted-graffiti-flap-95707


----------



## Kem45

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Spring 2014.
> Sold: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-hand-painted-graffiti-flap-95707


thanks!


----------



## ironic568

meridian said:


> Hi All, does anyone know the name, season, year, anything of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4828021


It's from 2013, either the Spring, or Pre-Fall collection. I unfortunately don't know the name. It looks a lot like the Coco Twin (also from Pre-Fall 2013), but I don't think that's the name of this bag.


----------



## ironic568

bmddik said:


> Thank you. Any ideas about the first one?


It's the Straight Line flap (Pre-Fall 2017)


----------



## Brightcastle

Hi folks, would anyone know the name of this bag please? It’s the stock pic from a seller. Also any views on what might be reasonable to pay for one?


----------



## Marluxe07

Can someone identify this bag, is it real, what year, collection etc.


----------



## chachelchanel

Can anyone help me identify this bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chachelchanel said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838294
> View attachment 4838295


Colosseum Lock Frame Bag, 23 series/2016-ish


----------



## chachelchanel

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Eropagnis

Appreciate an ID of this bag, please. I can't seem to find anything like it via Google. Thanks so much.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Eropagnis said:


> Appreciate an ID of this bag, please. I can't seem to find anything like it via Google. Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 4840098


Chevron Statement square WOC. 2017. Style code: A84370 
https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-chevron-statement-square-woc/


----------



## Chloewang0

Hi everyone, apologies if I’m posting this in the wrong place!
Could anyone help identify this brooch? Any details at all, model, year etc would help! Also, if anyone could offer an opinion on what the value if this would be, that would be great too!
Thank you!!


----------



## meridian

ironic568 said:


> It's from 2013, either the Spring, or Pre-Fall collection. I unfortunately don't know the name. It looks a lot like the Coco Twin (also from Pre-Fall 2013), but I don't think that's the name of this bag.



thank you!!


----------



## Eropagnis

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chevron Statement square WOC. 2017. Style code: A84370
> https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-chevron-statement-square-woc/



Thanks so much! It's such a beautiful bag, in iridescent black.


----------



## Sunszajn

New here  Please kindly help me identify this model thank you


----------



## Classicbagsfan

Hi, newbie here. Can someone please help me identify the model name for this bag? It’s a 21 series. Recently bought it from a trusted seller with entrupy authentication. (Photo from seller’s website) Thank you in advance!


----------



## KurtCW

The title says it all really. I inherited a Chanel wallet from my mother a few years ago. I have been looking endlessly on the internet trying to find what model it is so I can figure out the worth of it. I'd like to sell it. I am hoping someone here can help me with the details of what I have here. Thank you so much in advance! -KW


----------



## LuvChanel55

Classicbagsfan said:


> Hi, newbie here. Can someone please help me identify the model name for this bag? It’s a 21 series. Recently bought it from a trusted seller with entrupy authentication. (Photo from seller’s website) Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4843692


 Mademoiselle Chic Flap


----------



## ccbaggirl89

23adeline said:


> This Pochette Grenelle finally looks not white but its actually Seaside color in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815705





Classicbagsfan said:


> Hi, newbie here. Can someone please help me identify the model name for this bag? It’s a 21 series. Recently bought it from a trusted seller with entrupy authentication. (Photo from seller’s website) Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4843692





InfiniteMusix said:


> Mademoiselle Chic Flap


2016 crumpled calf flap, also came in a mini version in several colors
a sold one here:  https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-crumpled-grained-calfskin-flap-navy-blue-212594


----------



## ccbaggirl89

KurtCW said:


> The title says it all really. I inherited a Chanel wallet from my mother a few years ago. I have been looking endlessly on the internet trying to find what model it is so I can figure out the worth of it. I'd like to sell it. I am hoping someone here can help me with the details of what I have here. Thank you so much in advance! -KW
> 
> View attachment 4843828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843836


I would recommend that you visit the authentication thread first:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...eseller-finds-here-no-chatting-please.940133/
This wallet is in the style of the linked one, but you should verify its authenticity if you plan to sell it: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-boy-small-zip-around-wallet-black-135903


----------



## Classicbagsfan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2016 crumpled calf flap, also came in a mini version in several colors
> a sold one here:  https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-crumpled-grained-calfskin-flap-navy-blue-212594


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## moneyonmymind

Hello! Anyone have more info on this bag and possibly the value? TIA


----------



## angelz629

Hello,

I've been seeing this bag on Instagram but my SA hasn't seen it before.  Is it a new handbag? or old? TIA!


----------



## minnnea

I’ve seen that online sold as (caviar) pochette but never seen a precise name. I think it was manufactured at least in early 2000...

edit: though I may mix this with some similiar style...


----------



## angelz629

minnnea said:


> I’ve seen that online sold as (caviar) pochette but never seen a precise name. I think it was manufactured at least in early 2000...
> 
> edit: though I may mix this with some similiar style...


Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

moneyonmymind said:


> Hello! Anyone have more info on this bag and possibly the value? TIA


It's an older style, mostly likely from the 8 or 9 series (2003-2006) when it was popular. It's part of the CC Timeless collection of bags. I'll link very similar ones so you can get an idea of when they were released and what they are typically called and priced at. The first one looks most like yours. HTH.









						Chanel Vintage Black Caviar Leather Timeless Tote Bag | | My Personal Shoppers
					

Shop for Chanel Vintage Black Caviar Leather Timeless Tote Bag here at mypersonalshoppers.com. 100% authentic luxury designer consignment + free shipping in the US.




					www.my-personalshoppers.com
				






			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chanel-timeless-bowler-bag-7cxl3#
		

!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/chanel-vintage-cc-timeless-tote-7cjwc?position=5


----------



## tinyturtle

It's definitely an older style.  I've mostly seen it pop up on Ebay from Japanese resellers


----------



## angelz629

tinyturtle said:


> It's definitely an older style.  I've mostly seen it pop up on Ebay from Japanese resellers


Ok that helps.  Thank you


----------



## jillianlee13

Has anyone seen this bag before? It's an 11 series, so I thought it could be Fall 2008 but I can't find anything online. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jillianlee13

It appears to be called the Chain-Stitch and goes for around 1k. 



moneyonmymind said:


> Hello! Anyone have more info on this bag and possibly the value? TIA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jillianlee13 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag before? It's an 11 series, so I thought it could be Fall 2008 but I can't find anything online. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4846973


Try searching the Fall 2007 collection, series can overlap years








						Chanel
					

See every last detail from shoes and jewels, to bags and belts, from the Chanel Fall 2007 Ready-To-Wear show.




					www.elle.com


----------



## Se7enQ

Hi can someone help me identify what bag model is this please. Its a 21xxxxxx serial. Thanks


----------



## AlexAndra05

Hi! Anyone knows the name and the year when this bag was produced? It is bright red with brown handle and silver hardware. Thank you so very much


----------



## RavelingRobin

Hi, everyone! I didn’t see any guidelines for how to post on this thread (I’m new on here), but I recently bought a large Chanel bag collection from an estate. Does anyone know what the name of this one is? Thank you!


----------



## Jeannie4

So I found this picture thinking the bottom left item was the new mini WOC, I discovered the mini WOC is 2,100$ so is this a “super mini” perhaps?


----------



## Dale Agua

Can’t see the full picture but might be the card case with chain


----------



## dcheung

Hi guys, I know this is a gabrielle backpack, but are you guys able to identify the size that she is wearing in these pictures? Thanks!


----------



## LuvChanel55

dcheung said:


> Hi guys, I know this is a gabrielle backpack, but are you guys able to identify the size that she is wearing in these pictures? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4848662
> View attachment 4848663
> View attachment 4848664
> View attachment 4848666
> 
> View attachment 4848665


I believe it's the small size


----------



## Britt1

Hi, could you please hjelp me identify this? Its vintage 1996-1997. Thanks inn advanced.


----------



## jillianlee13

It's more of a generic name, but it's something like a Surpique Square Quilt Flap Bag.



RavelingRobin said:


> Hi, everyone! I didn’t see any guidelines for how to post on this thread (I’m new on here), but I recently bought a large Chanel bag collection from an estate. Does anyone know what the name of this one is? Thank you!


----------



## RavelingRobin

jillianlee13 said:


> It's more of a generic name, but it's something like a Surpique Square Quilt Flap Bag.



Ooooh, so you have seen it before?! That is good news! It feels very different than the rest of the Chanel vintage bags I've seen, and I was a little concerned about it because I couldn't find any like it anywhere. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Britt1

Britt1 said:


> Hi, could you please hjelp me identify this? Its vintage 1996-1997. Thanks inn advanced.


----------



## ilovelions8

Hi everyone, was hoping someone could help me identify this: AP0214 Y01480 N4859 ?
Thanks!


----------



## lallybelle

ilovelions8 said:


> Hi everyone, was hoping someone could help me identify this: AP0214 Y01480 N4859 ?
> Thanks!



This is definitely the regular flap card holder, lambskin with Silver HW. I don't know what the color is though(N4859).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Britt1 said:


> View attachment 4850371


Vintage bags do not have collection names. It'd be called a vintage shopping tote/vintage shoulder bag in suede. If you were interested in purchasing it then have it authenticated first: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AlexAndra05 said:


> Hi! Anyone knows the name and the year when this bag was produced? It is bright red with brown handle and silver hardware. Thank you so very much


spring/summer 2017 round messenger. #30 on this page, also came in turquoise:  https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/522/chanel-2017-spring-summer-pre-collection-bags


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ilovelions8 said:


> Hi everyone, was hoping someone could help me identify this: AP0214 Y01480 N4859 ?
> Thanks!





lallybelle said:


> N4859


I believe it's burgundy from 19 series.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Sunszajn said:


> New here  Please kindly help me identify this model thank you
> 
> View attachment 4843688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843689


This is the Now and Forever Flap... it came from the 2014 Cruise Collection I believe.  This looks like the jumbo size.  HTH!


----------



## RavelingRobin

Does anyone know if there is a specific name for this porcupine or hedgehog brooch/pendant? Or when it was made? It is 18k yellow gold with pearls and diamond eyes. There is a pin but also a swing bail. The person I bought it from said it was a limited or special item when they bought it. I think he would’ve bought it late 90’s or early 2000’s. Sorry for the awful pics - it deserves better staging than these .


----------



## MonkeysInk

A blogger I like posted these two photos...can you help me identify them, please?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MonkeysInk said:


> A blogger I like posted these two photos...can you help me identify them, please?
> View attachment 4851724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851723


1. boy shopping tote, 2014 : https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...skin-leather-boy-large-shopping-tote-bag.html
2. cc crossing flap, fall/winter 2015 : https://www.bragmybag.com/a-closer-look-chanel-cc-crossing-flap-bag/


----------



## Galgali

Hello, please help id this bag.  Described as Coco Daily Hobo, but looks a bit different, so I have doubts.  Year 2010, calfskin.
I appreciate all the input.


----------



## LuvChanel55

Galgali said:


> Hello, please help id this bag.  Described as Coco Daily Hobo, but looks a bit different, so I have doubts.  Year 2010, calfskin.
> I appreciate all the input.
> 
> View attachment 4853570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853571
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853572
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853573


It might be the In the Mix hobo


----------



## Galgali

InfiniteMusix said:


> It might be the In the Mix hobo


Thank you so much for your reply, super helpful! Amazing!


----------



## RavelingRobin

Does anyone happen to know the name of this bag? If so, can you share where you’ve seen it? I think it can be worn several different ways. It has a 7 digit serial number starting with 7xxxxxx. Thank you!


----------



## Dancingmango

hello, can anyone help identify this bag/wallet? I believe its from the 20b collection but i can’t find any info on it. if someone knows the style code that would be great too. The chain is detachable as well as the pouch inside that is magnetic to the back. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chull

Hi,

I had inherited all a couple of handbags from my late mother and I have no idea what these bags are or if they're worth anything. They are about 10-20yrs old by my guess.

Does anybody know what they are?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sratsey

She has no serial number sticker (fell off years ago) came with no card. 
Can anyone date her based on the markings, stampings, type of zipper etc?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chull said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had inherited all a couple of handbags from my late mother and I have no idea what these bags are or if they're worth anything. They are about 10-20yrs old by my guess.
> 
> Does anybody know what they are?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4855231
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855236


These are all vintage and too old for collection names. They are various types of lambskin shoulder bags from the 0-2 series (mid to late 80s). If you search vintage Chanel handbags on ebay or other resale sites like Fashionphile or The Real Real you'll see a wide variety of them. Use the word vintage in your search and also the most defining feature of each bag to search for it, for instance the one with the tassel, you'd include that in your search "vintage Chanel tassel bag." The one with the charm, include the word "circle charm." Similar ones linked. hth.









						Chanel Tassel Camera Bag
					

Vintage Chanel at its best




					luxeitfwd.com
				












						CHANEL Vintage CC Mini Tassel Shoulder Bag | Luxity
					

This exquisite bag epitomizes why we adore CHANEL! This luxurious vintage CHANEL CC mini shoulder bag with tassels is just too gorgeous. Like all beautiful things, this mini bag has a delicate single leather strap that is beautifully woven into the iconic CHANEL chain.  This lambskin leather...




					luxity.co.za


----------



## Chull

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These are all vintage and too old for collection names. They are various types of lambskin shoulder bags from the 0-2 series (mid to late 80s). If you search vintage Chanel handbags on ebay or other resale sites like Fashionphile or The Real Real you'll see a wide variety of them. Use the word vintage in your search and also the most defining feature of each bag to search for it, for instance the one with the tassel, you'd include that in your search "vintage Chanel tassel bag." The one with the charm, include the word "circle charm." Similar ones linked. hth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Tassel Camera Bag
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel at its best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxeitfwd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Vintage CC Mini Tassel Shoulder Bag | Luxity
> 
> 
> This exquisite bag epitomizes why we adore CHANEL! This luxurious vintage CHANEL CC mini shoulder bag with tassels is just too gorgeous. Like all beautiful things, this mini bag has a delicate single leather strap that is beautifully woven into the iconic CHANEL chain.  This lambskin leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxity.co.za



Thanks for the assistance, that looks like the closest resemblance. Do you know what the black bag is?


----------



## purselibrarian

Hello! I just purchased this Chanel Lambskin hobo bag from a resale shop. Does anybody happen to know the name of it? It's from 2014-2015.


----------



## jillianlee13

Chull said:


> Thanks for the assistance, that looks like the closest resemblance. Do you know what the black bag is?


Looks like most people call it a barrel bag! https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-vintage-barrel-with-hologram-526c3ead0c157248e601c3df


----------



## jillianlee13

RavelingRobin said:


> Ooooh, so you have seen it before?! That is good news! It feels very different than the rest of the Chanel vintage bags I've seen, and I was a little concerned about it because I couldn't find any like it anywhere. Thank you for your help!


Oh, def! The RealReal has a lot of Surpique bags: https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=surpique Though, that style is a little rarer than the totes, etc. Here's a different color they had I found from Google: https://www.therealreal.com/product...rpique-square-quilt-flap-bag-6yna3?position=1


----------



## RavelingRobin

jillianlee13 said:


> Oh, def! The RealReal has a lot of Surpique bags: https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=surpique Though, that style is a little rarer than the totes, etc. Here's a different color they had I found from Google: https://www.therealreal.com/product...rpique-square-quilt-flap-bag-6yna3?position=1


Wow! That is so helpful! I didn’t realize this was considered a surpique bag because all of the other ones I saw in that style didn’t have these reverse hem type quilting. Thank you so much!


----------



## Galgali

Hi all,
Does anyone own the In the Mix hobo bag? Any opinions/reviews?  Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Galgali said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone own the In the Mix hobo bag? Any opinions/reviews?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858223


Wrong thread, please post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/chanel.18/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

RavelingRobin said:


> Does anyone happen to know the name of this bag? If so, can you share where you’ve seen it? I think it can be worn several different ways. It has a 7 digit serial number starting with 7xxxxxx. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853622
> View attachment 4853623
> View attachment 4853624


I'd recommend visiting the authentication area first, it's possible parts of this bag have been altered. Just my opinion. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

purselibrarian said:


> Hello! I just purchased this Chanel Lambskin hobo bag from a resale shop. Does anybody happen to know the name of it? It's from 2014-2015.
> 
> View attachment 4856851


Link to sold one with name and further info. It was a fall-winter 2014/2015 release: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...mbskin-leather-front-pocket-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## MikePap

Hello,

Any idea which model is this two-tone black / white bag?


----------



## shells

Does anyone know what season this is from (15 series) or name?  Lambskin seasonal flap.


----------



## LuvChanel55

MikePap said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any idea which model is this two-tone black / white bag?
> 
> View attachment 4859687


Please refer to this page! It's in about the middle of the page and it has the tag with the skews!





						Chanel Boutique/Store stock updates - No questions/comments - READ 1st POST!
					

This thread is for posting updates on Boutique and Store stock only.  You MUST post the location of the items (i.e. Saks, etc.), and please try to include photo and price to prevent questions and repetitive PMs. No commentary please, it will be deleted.  If you wish to request SA information...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunszajn said:


> New here  Please kindly help me identify this model thank you
> 
> View attachment 4843688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843689


Not sure if you received an answer already but it appears to be the Now and Forever flap from cruise 2014.








						CHANEL Lambskin Quilted Now and Forever Medium Flap Navy
					

This is an authentic  CHANEL Lambskin Quilted Now and Forever Medium Flap in Navy. This stylish shoulder bag is crafted of diamond quilted lambskin leather in dark blue. This bag features a rear patch pocket, matte gold chain link leather threaded shoulder straps and a facing flap with a matte...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## sunnydayz19

Please help me locate the model and color of this boy bag? Thank you!


----------



## Brightcastle

Hi does anyone know the name of this bag? The serial number Starts with 150 so it’s from a 2011 collection.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brightcastle said:


> Hi does anyone know the name of this bag? The serial number Starts with 150 so it’s from a 2011 collection.
> 
> View attachment 4866618


11S Istanbul flap. Link to a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-quilted-istanbul-flap-black-103428


----------



## Brightcastle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 11S Istanbul flap. Link to a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-quilted-istanbul-flap-black-103428


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## OSa

Good Day

I am looking for the name (and ideally period) of this bag. It does not seem to be the 2.55 (different closing mechanism) but also not the 11.12.
I have been searching the web like crazy but without luck... any help is very much appreciated, thank you!

Oli


----------



## ccbaggirl89

OSa said:


> Good Day
> 
> I am looking for the name (and ideally period) of this bag. It does not seem to be the 2.55 (different closing mechanism) but also not the 11.12.
> I have been searching the web like crazy but without luck... any help is very much appreciated, thank you!
> 
> Oli
> 
> View attachment 4868563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868564


no name, just that it's a vintage flap bag, likely 0 or 1 series circa 1986-1989. the bag comes with a wallet or pouch that attaches inside the pocket or sometimes buttons inside with a snap. see pics for reference.


----------



## OSa

Dear *ccbaggirl89*!

Thank you very, very much for your valuable assistance! Your help was super helpful!


----------



## Sb2020

Hi! Would someone be kind enough to help me figure out what this WOC is? I think it’s 20S collection but not sure. I want to find it so badly but am new to this. What are the chances I will be able to find it from a boutique? Thank you in advance!


----------



## liamcz

Hey does anyone have this boy bag and can help me identify the true color? It photographs emerald in some lights, turquoise in others and I would just appreciate any and all info anyone has.


----------



## cha-nel

Bought this recently at Neiman Marcus, if anyone knows what season this is from would be great. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

liamcz said:


> Hey does anyone have this boy bag and can help me identify the true color? It photographs emerald in some lights, turquoise in others and I would just appreciate any and all info anyone has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869747


2015 green with a slight lean to teal. Chanel does not use fancy color names, so it's just 'green' to them. Check interior pics of a bag to see the threads as those often match the exterior color.
Sold links: 








						Chanel Green Lambskin Leather and Tweed Medium Boy Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Green Lambskin Leather and Tweed Medium Boy Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				







__





						Buy Chanel Boy Flap Bag Quilted Tweed Old Medium Green 2881701
					

Online Sale - Authentic Green Chanel Boy Flap Bag Quilted Tweed Old Medium at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 2881701




					shop.rebag.com
				




Boy clubhouse/thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-chanel-boy-thread.880937/


----------



## liamcz

Thank you so much for the info and the listings. Just purchased this bag after trying to find it for years  can’t wait to see it as it will be my first Chanel bag


----------



## elenachoe

Does anyone know which series this is? And what prc ?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

liamcz said:


> Thank you so much for the info and the listings. Just purchased this bag after trying to find it for years  can’t wait to see it as it will be my first Chanel bag


Congrats on your first purchase,  it's a lovely and classic piece.


----------



## cllb

I wonder if anyone has any intel on this:

I found the below WOC on IG the other week and it was instant love. I've been hunting but unable to find one yet - my usual SA hasn't had any in. Thing is no one seems to know what its called! And I'd happily hold out for a different colour if the design is sticking around a while


----------



## jillianlee13

cllb said:


> I wonder if anyone has any intel on this:
> 
> I found the below WOC on IG the other week and it was instant love. I've been hunting but unable to find one yet - my usual SA hasn't had any in. Thing is no one seems to know what its called! And I'd happily hold out for a different colour if the design is sticking around a while
> View attachment 4870631


I think that's the Chain Infinity WOC! I'm pretty sure they're still making new ones and they've been around since FW19.


----------



## ageorge1

Can anyone identify this necklace? I’m obsessed and my SA has been laid off.


----------



## nicole0612

cha-nel said:


> View attachment 4870072
> 
> Bought this recently at Neiman Marcus, if anyone knows what season this is from would be great. Thank you!


This is not extremely insightful, but the season will be on the box next to the item name.


----------



## Benassi5000

ageorge1 said:


> Can anyone identify this necklace? I’m obsessed and my SA has been laid off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871464


17p Cuba Scoubidou choker


----------



## albizia09

Been looking for the perfect first Chanel bag for myself and came across this photo of the most stunning bag I ever did see.
Any thoughts on what it is and how much it retails for?
And your thoughts on the bag?


----------



## honeybunch

albizia09 said:


> Been looking for the perfect first Chanel bag for myself and came across this photo of the most stunning bag I ever did see.
> Any thoughts on what it is and how much it retails for?
> And your thoughts on the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4872111


 Is it this one? I’ve been looking at this one myself and saw it in the boutique the other day.


----------



## albizia09

I dont think so? I was looking at that as well. Looks similar, but not the sameone.


----------



## Benassi5000

albizia09 said:


> I dont think so? I was looking at that as well. Looks similar, but not the sameone.













According to Bragmybag.com the prices are:

*Chanel Small Lambskin Flap Bag With Top Handle*
Style code: AS1749
Size: 4.9’ x 8.3’ x 3.3’ inches
Price: $4600 USD, $6000 CAD, €4400 EURO, £3810 GBP, $6980 SGD, $36200 HKD, $7390 AUD, ¥552200 JPY, ฿155000 THB, ₩6010000 WON

*Chanel Large Lambskin Flap Bag With Top Handle*
Style code: AS1756
Size: 6.9’ x 10.6’ x 3.5’ inches
Price: $5300 USD, $6825 CAD, €5000 EURO, £4330 GBP, $7930 SGD, $41100 HKD, $8400 AUD, ¥627000 JPY, ฿176000 THB, ₩6830000 WON


----------



## Nycgirl813

I know the color/name
Of the bag. It's a 28-series - does anyone know what season specifically?


----------



## Cookinator

Does anyone know what this bag is? Looks slouchier than the CF. Any help is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## libracass

can somebody identify this green white checkered pouch please  big thanks!


----------



## LuvChanel55

Cookinator said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is? Looks slouchier than the CF. Any help is appreciated, thank you!
> View attachment 4875033


Purple caviar easy flap


----------



## ageorge1

Benassi5000 said:


> 17p Cuba Scoubidou choker


Thank you! That’s amazing! When I search it that is exactly right. Some do not have the weaving in the chain. So this should be a fun sleuthing expedition!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nycgirl813 said:


> I know the color/name
> Of the bag. It's a 28-series - does anyone know what season specifically?
> 
> View attachment 4874545


To me that looks like the slight iridescent one from F/W Act 1 aka 20B


----------



## Brightcastle

Hello my lovelies! Not working has turned me into a more avid than usual purchaser and I am stalking this Chanel. Does anyone know the name of this bag? It's from a 2013 collection and can't find another online. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## RavelingRobin

Does anyone know the name or any information about this clutch? It is an orangey-red color. Likely from 2000-2003, but not positive. Thank you!


----------



## SH79

Hello Ladies! My husband bought me this beautiful Chanel bag a couple of years ago. In our last move I lost my paperwork  I have my box, dustbag, card, etc. I just don't have anything that tells me what the line is. I'm thinking it's SO BLACK but not sure! The metal is black but photographs as if it's grey sometimes. It shows true to color in the video


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SH79 said:


> Hello Ladies! My husband bought me this beautiful Chanel bag a couple of years ago. In our last move I lost my paperwork  I have my box, dustbag, card, etc. I just don't have anything that tells me what the line is. I'm thinking it's SO BLACK but not sure! The metal is black but photographs as if it's grey sometimes. It shows true to color in the video
> 
> View attachment 4881507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881509



It does look like so black caviar boy, maybe 24 series/2017/2018? If you have the card, the first few numbers will date the year and help you know the year/season.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

RavelingRobin said:


> Does anyone know the name or any information about this clutch? It is an orangey-red color. Likely from 2000-2003, but not positive. Thank you!
> View attachment 4880763
> View attachment 4880764
> View attachment 4880765
> View attachment 4880766
> View attachment 4880767


Just my opinion, but perhaps visit the authentication thread first. If authentic, the overall look is maybe more of a VIP gift or employee item rather than a boutique item. If you know more info. that might also help.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Hi, I just received them and I do not see any engravings on the side of the earrings. I’ve seen this exact style sold on other reputable places in either a pink or black color like this pair. The seller told me she had purchased them at a boutique in the UK and was told they were authentic as...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## SH79

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It does look like so black caviar boy, maybe 24 series/2017/2018? If you have the card, the first few numbers will date the year and help you know the year/season.


Yes!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SH79 said:


> Yes!
> 
> View attachment 4881700


Nice bag! It was the first time the boy was released in so black. Your husband made a great choice! It's 2017 / 17S / 24 series. Here is a thread for more info. They discuss the leather being a grained lambskin. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/comparison-of-17s-so-boy-with-17p-shiny-caviar-boy.961571/


----------



## RavelingRobin

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just my opinion, but perhaps visit the authentication thread first. If authentic, the overall look is maybe more of a VIP gift or employee item rather than a boutique item. If you know more info. that might also help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> Hi, I just received them and I do not see any engravings on the side of the earrings. I’ve seen this exact style sold on other reputable places in either a pink or black color like this pair. The seller told me she had purchased them at a boutique in the UK and was told they were authentic as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you for your input. It came from the boutique on 57th in Manhattan.


----------



## RavelingRobin

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just my opinion, but perhaps visit the authentication thread first. If authentic, the overall look is maybe more of a VIP gift or employee item rather than a boutique item. If you know more info. that might also help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> Hi, I just received them and I do not see any engravings on the side of the earrings. I’ve seen this exact style sold on other reputable places in either a pink or black color like this pair. The seller told me she had purchased them at a boutique in the UK and was told they were authentic as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Oh, sorry. I think I realize what you are trying to say - that it doesn't look authentic?  It is authentic. Purchased from Chanel boutique in NYC in the early 2000s. I'm just trying to figure out what it was called and any details on it. Thank you for your help!


----------



## RavelingRobin

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just my opinion, but perhaps visit the authentication thread first. If authentic, the overall look is maybe more of a VIP gift or employee item rather than a boutique item. If you know more info. that might also help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> Hi, I just received them and I do not see any engravings on the side of the earrings. I’ve seen this exact style sold on other reputable places in either a pink or black color like this pair. The seller told me she had purchased them at a boutique in the UK and was told they were authentic as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



I actually think I just finally solved my own mystery!  It looks like it is the same fabric as this in 2002 Spring RTW:









						Chanel Spring 2002 Ready-to-Wear Fashion Show
					

The complete Chanel Spring 2002 Ready-to-Wear fashion show now on Vogue Runway.




					www.vogue.com
				




Although I still don't know how to find out what it would be called. Any ideas where to see more from that season?

Thank you!
Robin


----------



## aluu

Hi! I know this bag is vintage but I would like to know if anyone knows around what year the bag is from! Thank you in advanced


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aluu said:


> Hi! I know this bag is vintage but I would like to know if anyone knows around what year the bag is from! Thank you in advanced
> View attachment 4882581


My guess is the 3-series/1994-1996. That tag hanging from the side says Chanel and was a hallmark of bags in the 3 series. If you have the bag and see the hologram sticker inside you'll know for sure. Similar styles linked for reference:








						CHANEL Lambskin Quilted CC Shoulder Bag Black
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Lambskin Quilted CC Shoulder Bag in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of quilted lambskin leather in black, with a large exterior pocket with a Chanel CC turn lock. The bag features black leather shoulder straps and top opens to a black fabric interior with two...




					www.fashionphile.com
				








						Chanel Vintage CC Front Pocket Shoulder Bag Quilted Lambskin Medium Black 6249442
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Vintage CC Front Pocket Shoulder Bag Quilted Lambskin Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 6249442




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## jillianlee13

Brightcastle said:


> Hello my lovelies! Not working has turned me into a more avid than usual purchaser and I am stalking this Chanel. Does anyone know the name of this bag? It's from a 2013 collection and can't find another online. Thanks in advance for your help
> View attachment 4880301


I believe it's called the CC Square? I've only seen it called that on The RealReal, though.  https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/chanel-cc-square-flap-bag-87ykz?position=54


----------



## RavelingRobin

Hi, everyone! Does anyone know the name or anything about this bag? I think it is white flowers printed on silk, but I’m not positive about the material. It can be worn 3 ways - as a tote with chain handles, folded over as a clutch, or folded over with shoulder strap. It is serial number series 7******.  I would like to know more about it so I know how to care for it. Thank you!


----------



## Brightcastle

jillianlee13 said:


> I believe it's called the CC Square? I've only seen it called that on The RealReal, though.  https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/chanel-cc-square-flap-bag-87ykz?position=54


Thanks a mil for your help, I will look it up now and see if I can find a few more


----------



## kari8976

Hi, could anyone please help me identify this bag, I saw it in a Youtubers collection and fell in love? The serial number starts with 397 so between 1994-1996. I would loveee to know the style name of this bag and if there are other variations of the style? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kari8976 said:


> Hi, could anyone please help me identify this bag, I saw it in a Youtubers collection and fell in love? The serial number starts with 397 so between 1994-1996. I would loveee to know the style name of this bag and if there are other variations of the style? Any help would be appreciated!


It's too old for a style name or collection name. Resellers and buyers can refer to it as they like tbh because there is no standard name. The feature that makes it stand out is the double chain handle. I used to own a similar one, so yes, it did come in other variations. I believe my bag was also a 3 series. It was a kelly style (looks like a modern day trendy cc) so it was a more squared shape instead of this more curved one and it had the double chain handle. It was a carry-only bag and did not fit on the shoulder. The bag was a harder calfskin and not lambskin although it looks like lambskin. There were also patent versions of it. I purchased mine maybe 6 years ago from YoogisCloset so they do come up through reliable resellers from time to time. HTH.


----------



## MishaJanuary

Can anyone identify Nicky’s WOC. I L❤️VE it!


----------



## jillianlee13

MishaJanuary said:


> View attachment 4888705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify Nicky’s WOC. I L❤VE it!


It's the Boy Brick! https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-plexiglass-patent-mini-boy-brick-flap-orange-pink-257298


----------



## MishaJanuary

jillianlee13 said:


> It's the Boy Brick! https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-plexiglass-patent-mini-boy-brick-flap-orange-pink-257298


Thank you!!!  I hope I can find one!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Good morning.  I would appreciate help identifying this bag.  I believe it came in two sizes and this is the larger of the two.  I'm looking for the style name.  Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lifeisgreat said:


> Good morning.  I would appreciate help identifying this bag.  I believe it came in two sizes and this is the larger of the two.  I'm looking for the style name.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888779


Chocolate bar (stitch) accordion bag. Link to another: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-chocolate-bar-accordion-mademoiselle-flap-beige-70686


----------



## Lifeisgreat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chocolate bar (stitch) accordion bag. Link to another: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-chocolate-bar-accordion-mademoiselle-flap-beige-70686


Thank you, ccbaggirl89.  You are so helpful in this thread.  I appreciate you!


----------



## catchingfireflies

Hi All, do you know what type of leather my bag is? Not sure if it’s alligator or crocodile. Your thoughts and info on the difference is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

catchingfireflies said:


> Hi All, do you know what type of leather my bag is? Not sure if it’s alligator or crocodile. Your thoughts and info on the difference is much appreciated. Thank you!
> View attachment 4889774
> View attachment 4889776
> View attachment 4889780


Looks like crocodile to me because of how it's lined up so nicely and the small pinprick holes all over. Croc is much easier to get than alligator so higher likelihood it's croc. This looks like a fairly old bag, maybe a 0 or 1 series, so perhaps the seller will verify for you. Just do some internet research on exotics there is a lot of info. out there to help you. Exotic skin thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/are-excotic-skins-worth-to-go.976230/


----------



## catchingfireflies

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like crocodile to me because of how it's lined up so nicely and the small pinprick holes all over. Croc is much easier to get than alligator so higher likelihood it's croc. This looks like a fairly old bag, maybe a 0 or 1 series, so perhaps the seller will verify for you. Just do some internet research on exotics there is a lot of info. out there to help you. Exotic skin thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/are-excotic-skins-worth-to-go.976230/



Thank you so much for your help! It's a 0 series. I will check out that thread, thanks


----------



## jackie.

Hey everyone!

New to the forum. I just bought a WOC pre-loved from a consignment shop. However, I could not find online from which season the bag is from  All the similar ones seem to have "smaller" quilting... does anyone recognize this particular WOC (the date code starts with 24xx)?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Hello lovely ladies!

Please help me to find out what year is it from https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cr...hain-strap-tan-leather-shoulder-bag/26697725/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## relblum

OK, this is a longshot but... maybe you ladies can help me out.  

I'm looking for pre-loved square-toe Chanel styles and these Zara shoes in the photos below keep showing up on various resale sites. They're very clearly knock-offs of a Chanel style, and I'd like to try to track down a pair of the _real_ version. The problem is I can't figure out when (or I suppose _if_) the real Chanel shoes were made, and searching obvious terms hasn't brought anything up. Can someone help me out? 









						Zara Cream 6 Leather Low Heel Colorblock Ballerina Flats 6526/081 Mules/Slides Regular (M, B)
					

Brand new with tags. Flat leather mules in contrasting colors. Leather upper. Toe and heel in a contrast color. Square toe. Colorblock Cap toe  Heel height: 1.6 cm. / 0.6 Marked European 36 and US 6




					www.tradesy.com
				












						Zara Black Beige Blush Pink Cap Toe Mules/Slides Regular (M, B)
					

NWT Zara black & Beigish blush pink goat leather slip on mules.  Great classic shoe.  Inspired by Chanel cap toe shoes.




					www.tradesy.com
				












						ZARA cap toe flats square toe mules slides 10 9.5
					

Shop indie_eve's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. ZARA cap toe flats square toe mules slides 10 9.5 •chanel inspired •genuine leather upper •cream black •EU 41/US 10-runs small-would fit small size 10 or 9.5 best-labeled as 10 on Posh...




					poshmark.com


----------



## thatlady

Hi all, saw this lilac chanel boy with strap in store but can’t seem to find it anywhere else online. Only managed to see a couple in red and black. Anyone came across this lilac one?


----------



## ddebartolo

Hi all! Can anyone please tell me what the name of this bag is and what year it was offered? Thank you!


----------



## jillianlee13

ddebartolo said:


> Hi all! Can anyone please tell me what the name of this bag is and what year it was offered? Thank you!


I believe that's the Trendy Spirit. It was released in Fall/Winter 2020 Act II!


----------



## ddebartolo

jillianlee13 said:


> I believe that's the Trendy Spirit. It was released in Fall/Winter 2020 Act II!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mademoiselleprive said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> Please help me to find out what year is it from https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cr...hain-strap-tan-leather-shoulder-bag/26697725/
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4891363


It's super rare. I have seen it twice before in online auctions, but only in jersey/fabric versions and neither had serial codes. It likely predates holographic codes and might be early 1980 to 1985. That's my feeling. I would think that if you purchased it the company that did the original authentication would be able to provide more details and insight, too.


----------



## nicole0612

relblum said:


> OK, this is a longshot but... maybe you ladies can help me out.
> 
> I'm looking for pre-loved square-toe Chanel styles and these Zara shoes in the photos below keep showing up on various resale sites. They're very clearly knock-offs of a Chanel style, and I'd like to try to track down a pair of the _real_ version. The problem is I can't figure out when (or I suppose _if_) the real Chanel shoes were made, and searching obvious terms hasn't brought anything up. Can someone help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Cream 6 Leather Low Heel Colorblock Ballerina Flats 6526/081 Mules/Slides Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> Brand new with tags. Flat leather mules in contrasting colors. Leather upper. Toe and heel in a contrast color. Square toe. Colorblock Cap toe  Heel height: 1.6 cm. / 0.6 Marked European 36 and US 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Black Beige Blush Pink Cap Toe Mules/Slides Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> NWT Zara black & Beigish blush pink goat leather slip on mules.  Great classic shoe.  Inspired by Chanel cap toe shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZARA cap toe flats square toe mules slides 10 9.5
> 
> 
> Shop indie_eve's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. ZARA cap toe flats square toe mules slides 10 9.5 •chanel inspired •genuine leather upper •cream black •EU 41/US 10-runs small-would fit small size 10 or 9.5 best-labeled as 10 on Posh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891802
> View attachment 4891803
> View attachment 4891804


Try search for Chanel “Cap toe” mules. The Chanel ones have more of an almond toe, but here are a similar pair. One of the most popular Chanel shoes are the slingback version of this shoe (comes in flats and block heels), but there are so many variations - boots, heels, mules etc and many color and material variations (leather, velvet, suede, fabric).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

thatlady said:


> Hi all, saw this lilac chanel boy with strap in store but can’t seem to find it anywhere else online. Only managed to see a couple in red and black. Anyone came across this lilac one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893356


You're in the wrong thread. Visit the two below:





						Chanel Boutique/Store stock updates - No questions/comments - READ 1st POST!
					

This thread is for posting updates on Boutique and Store stock only.  You MUST post the location of the items (i.e. Saks, etc.), and please try to include photo and price to prevent questions and repetitive PMs. No commentary please, it will be deleted.  If you wish to request SA information...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						ISO: Please help me FIND!
					

I am looking for this dress, does anybody know something about?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## PrettySavageRosie

Do you guys know the name of this bag and the collection it's from? Thank you!


----------



## Ghislaine28

Please help me ID this Chanel. I bought it on Vestiare Collective and love the colour. It’s a single flap Jumbo I believe from 2008/2009 (if you check the serie number it starts with 12) But the Chanel logo is kinda large and the chainholes are not horiontal but vertical. Do you think it‘s authentic? And does anyone know the colour?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ghislaine28 said:


> Please help me ID this Chanel. I bought it on Vestiare Collective and love the colour. It’s a single flap Jumbo I believe from 2008/2009 (if you check the serie number it starts with 12) But the Chanel logo is kinda large and the chainholes are not horiontal but vertical. Do you think it‘s authentic? And does anyone know the colour?
> 
> View attachment 4899892


We cannot comment on authenticity, you need to sort that out with private services or the company you bought from if you have concerns. Your bag looks nice. It's a washed caviar leather in the maxi size, many Chanel bags have thin CC logos, I have a few myself. The bag color and style is from 2009. I'll link an identical bag for more info. https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-washed-caviar-quilted-maxi-single-flap-blue-441603


----------



## Ghislaine28

ccbaggirl89 said:


> We cannot comment on authenticity, you need to sort that out with private services or the company you bought from if you have concerns. Your bag looks nice. It's a washed caviar leather in the maxi size, many Chanel bags have thin CC logos, I have a few myself. The bag color and style is from 2009. I'll link an identical bag for more info. https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-washed-caviar-quilted-maxi-single-flap-blue-441603





ccbaggirl89 said:


> We cannot comment on authenticity, you need to sort that out with private services or the company you bought from if you have concerns. Your bag looks nice. It's a washed caviar leather in the maxi size, many Chanel bags have thin CC logos, I have a few myself. The bag color and style is from 2009. I'll link an identical bag for more info. https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-washed-caviar-quilted-maxi-single-flap-blue-441603



Thanks a lot for the information! Vestiare Collective has checked the bag for authenticity and it comes with an authenticity card. Everything is right and looks good. I was only concerned because a friend of mine said that single flap bags have the chain holes horizontal and not vertical. But now I know it is possible, the bag you have linked is exactly the same.


----------



## berrypuff

Please help me identify this Chanel patent tote. I’ve combed the web but couldn’t find much info about this. Thanks everyone!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Could someone identify this bag please?
its grey lambskin ( I believe) and 40cm


----------



## reveriejk

Hi all! which collection does this bag come from? I think it's 19P based on the date of purchase from boutique (Mar 2019) but i cannot find any information on it online. I'm trying to find out if this handle is real lizard skin or embossed. The interior is all leather if that matters. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

reveriejk said:


> Hi all! which collection does this bag come from? I think it's 19P based on the date of purchase from boutique (Mar 2019) but i cannot find any information on it online. I'm trying to find out if this handle is real lizard skin or embossed. The interior is all leather if that matters. Thank you!


It's lizard, the coco handle with real lizard is always paired with a leather interior. A textile/fabric interior is a lizard-embossed version. They started embossed for pre-fall 2019 so this is likely from the last exotic collection, 19P in blue fonce. Coco handle clubhouse: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coco-handle-club.951527/page-252


----------



## ccbaggirl89

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Could someone identify this bag please?
> its grey lambskin ( I believe) and 40cm
> View attachment 4902296


Grey lamb, yes. From about 2006/2007. It's part of the 8 knots collection, b/c of the upper hardware twisting like an 8. This would be a shopper? Tote? Shoulder bag? Not sure what it is, but it's part of that collection. Link to a sold one from the collection, you can easily google the collection name for lots more info.  https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-quilted-lambskin-8-knots-hobo-brown-67404


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Could someone help with this please, Year, collection 
Thanks


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Grey lamb, yes. From about 2006/2007. It's part of the 8 knots collection, b/c of the upper hardware twisting like an 8. This would be a shopper? Tote? Shoulder bag? Not sure what it is, but it's part of that collection. Link to a sold one from the collection, you can easily google the collection name for lots more info.  https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-quilted-lambskin-8-knots-hobo-brown-67404


Thank you so much! I brought the bag at Auction here in London-never having brought Chanel at all the style just appealed.
I collected it today and the leather feels luscious really soft and silky
and its a shopper-a little snug to go on the shoulder.
thanks again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Thank you so much! I brought the bag at Auction here in London-never having brought Chanel at all the style just appealed.
> I collected it today and the leather feels luscious really soft and silky
> and its a shopper-a little snug to go on the shoulder.
> thanks again.


Congrats! Having a lamb piece as your first Chanel is the best! Enjoy it.


----------



## LV5plus

Hello, could you please identify the name of this bag?  It has 12 and 23 inch drop lengths, and I like that it could be both a shoulder and crossbody.  I saw it on fashionphile, and they list it as “calfskin chevron quilted small flap,” but I couldn’t find anything using that search.  Does it have an alternate name?  It’s 27 series/ from 2019.  

Here’s the fashionphile link:  









						CHANEL Calfskin Chevron Quilted Small Flap Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Calfskin Chevron Quilted Small Flap Black. This chic mini crossbody classic is crafted of calfskin leather with a chevron quilting in black. The bag features an aged brass cross body shoulder chain threaded with black leather and a Chanel CC turn lock. This opens to a...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## rainy_lene

Hello, can help to identify this mini bag? Bought this last week, but couldn’t find information about this bag on the website.
Any idea the bag from which collection? Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LV5plus said:


> Hello, could you please identify the name of this bag?  It has 12 and 23 inch drop lengths, and I like that it could be both a shoulder and crossbody.  I saw it on fashionphile, and they list it as “calfskin chevron quilted small flap,” but I couldn’t find anything using that search.  Does it have an alternate name?  It’s 27 series/ from 2019.
> 
> Here’s the fashionphile link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Calfskin Chevron Quilted Small Flap Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Calfskin Chevron Quilted Small Flap Black. This chic mini crossbody classic is crafted of calfskin leather with a chevron quilting in black. The bag features an aged brass cross body shoulder chain threaded with black leather and a Chanel CC turn lock. This opens to a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


It's 19P, that's when they did the leather cc. It came in the flap and a shopping tote. I believe they have the name correct. It _might_ have also gone by the daily chevron flap.


----------



## LV5plus

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's 19P, that's when they did the leather cc. It came in the flap and a shopping tote. I believe they have the name correct. It _might_ have also gone by the daily chevron flap.


That's very helpful.  Thank you!!


----------



## izaku0608

Hi everyone. Does anyone know the name of these two bags and how much they wouldn't potentially go for? Just a ballpark figure is fine. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

leanneju said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know the name of these two bags and how much they wouldn't potentially go for? Just a ballpark figure is fine. Thank you so much in advance!


The first is the waist bag in grained calf from S/S Act 1 2019, it retailed for about 3100. The 2nd is the chevron frame from 24-series. It's ballpark 3500, the tote/backpack from that line is close to 2500 so the bag might even be less. Link to sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-chevron-quilted-top-handle-flap-black-228885


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Could someone help with this please, Year, collection
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902839


Anyone?


----------



## misszhou

Does anyone own/ know the name of this bag? Tia


----------



## misszhou

Hi all. Do you know the name of this bag? I cant seem to find it from google..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

misszhou said:


> Does anyone own/ know the name of this bag? Tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909318





misszhou said:


> Hi all. Do you know the name of this bag? I cant seem to find it from google..


CC delivery tote, fall/winter 2014


----------



## misszhou

ccbaggirl89 said:


> CC delivery tote, fall/winter 2014




Ahhh thankyou so much!!!!! ❤❤
Do u think it is a beautiful piece?


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, please my friend and I do not seem to find a name for this wallet from google. Grateful if any could help...Many thanks.


----------



## Frillylily

gospelfred said:


> Hi, please my friend and I do not seem to find a name for this wallet from google. Grateful if any could help...Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4915060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915061



I never saw this wallet at Chanel.


----------



## gospelfred

Frillylily said:


> I never saw this wallet at Chanel.


Interesting! Maybe it is not real...will see whether it could be authenticated.
Many thx for your help, really appreciate!


----------



## pfsy

Hi, anybody knows what the ventes privees stamp means? It translates to private sale right? But what is the stamp's effect on the authenticity and resale value? Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pfsy said:


> Hi, anybody knows what the ventes privees stamp means? It translates to private sale right? But what is the stamp's effect on the authenticity and resale value? Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915277


It means private sale, lots of the luxury houses have them for industry insiders, employees, and etc. where the goods are sold at a deep discount and usually without a hologram or authenticity card, etc. Some luxury brands will mark them inside somehow, I think Chanel just doesn't give the card and/or hologram which can hurt its resale. Some people consider them collectible and will buy them and other people would never buy them - if you're buying it then likely someone else would eventually, too. It's ultimately a choice you need to make.


----------



## juless

Hi! I recently bought a pre loved chanel medium double flap in caviar leather from 2019, but the chain drop measures 19 inches, and not 17 inches like my older medium flaps. Is it fake?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

juless said:


> Hi! I recently bought a pre loved chanel medium double flap in caviar leather from 2019, but the chain drop measures 19 inches, and not 17 inches like my older medium flaps. Is it fake?
> 
> View attachment 4916497


You're in the wrong thread, go here and follow the directions they have for help: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/


----------



## PurseNuubie

Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag/pouch and the collection it's from?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PurseNuubie said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag/pouch and the collection it's from?
> 
> View attachment 4917275
> View attachment 4917276


surpique pochette, circa 2004/2005, 9 series
link to some sold ones: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-surpique-stitch-pochette-beige-clair-170142








						CHANEL Lambskin Contrast Stitch Surpique Pochette Dark Purple
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Lambskin Contrast Stitch Surpique Pochette in Dark Purple.  The bold features and exceptional quality of this Chanel tote lend a look of chic sophistication for day.  The bag is crafted of lambskin leather with a bold look.  It features a white diamond stitching...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## PurseNuubie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> surpique pochette, circa 2004/2005, 9 series
> link to some sold ones: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-surpique-stitch-pochette-beige-clair-170142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Lambskin Contrast Stitch Surpique Pochette Dark Purple
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Lambskin Contrast Stitch Surpique Pochette in Dark Purple.  The bold features and exceptional quality of this Chanel tote lend a look of chic sophistication for day.  The bag is crafted of lambskin leather with a bold look.  It features a white diamond stitching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



Thank you!


----------



## Brightcastle

Hi all, just wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag? The serial number starts with 1024xxxx so it hails from 2004-2005.


----------



## lepetitelook

Hi! I found this dark beige lambskin mini and am having a hard time figuring out which collection it's from. I assume it's from 2018 because it's 25 series. Does anybody own this bag, and have photos? Thanks!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Wondering the price of this bag, style name/#, and if it comes in other colors?


----------



## Erica585

Hi everyone! Does anyone know the name of this Chanel?




Thank you in advance!

-Erica


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Erica585 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know the name of this Chanel?
> 
> View attachment 4921444
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> -Erica


Business affinity. Very popular model. Clubhouse with tons of info and pics here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-business-affinity-club.959250/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brightcastle said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag? The serial number starts with 1024xxxx so it hails from 2004-2005.
> 
> View attachment 4920959


mademoiselle lock shoulder bag. came in caviar black, brown and also the ivory, and accordion style, too. It's from 2005. 
Links for reference:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-mademoiselle-shoulder-bag-8879p#
		

!








						Chanel Brown Quilted Caviar Leather Mademoiselle Lock Small Satchel Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Brown Quilted Caviar Leather Mademoiselle Lock Small Satchel Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## Erica585

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Business affinity. Very popular model. Clubhouse with tons of info and pics here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-business-affinity-club.959250/



Thank you, *ccbaggirl89!! 

-Erica  *


----------



## loveapurse2020

Hello,

I am looking for a Chanel Cambon Tote Large. Can someone direct me to find a real one. It’s so many online and fake ones also. I would like a real one.


----------



## Brightcastle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> mademoiselle lock shoulder bag. came in caviar black, brown and also the ivory, and accordion style, too. It's from 2005.
> Links for reference:
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-mademoiselle-shoulder-bag-8879p#
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Brown Quilted Caviar Leather Mademoiselle Lock Small Satchel Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Brown Quilted Caviar Leather Mademoiselle Lock Small Satchel Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Thank you ccbaggirl89


----------



## ccbaggirl89

loveapurse2020 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a Chanel Cambon Tote Large. Can someone direct me to find a real one. It’s so many online and fake ones also. I would like a real one.


You posted in the wrong place, try here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/iso-please-help-me-find.865279/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lepetitelook said:


> Hi! I found this dark beige lambskin mini and am having a hard time figuring out which collection it's from. I assume it's from 2018 because it's 25 series. Does anybody own this bag, and have photos? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4921101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921104


It looks like 18S. Check this thread with lots of pics and fans, and you might get verification (or not!).




__





						Your Thoughts on 18s Dark Beige
					

Hi ladies! I need your thoughts on the 18s dark beige color. I’m contemplating on getting a jumbo on this color, but the recent price increase is whats holding me back. I’m just not sure if the color is really nice in person (main concern: might be leaning more on the brown side)cause I can’t...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## arix3

Hi! Anyone with more info about this 5 series bag? I’m wondering if this is considered a classic flap or a seasonal flap? I’m confused as it looks different as to all the other small classic flaps in that series but seller describes it as a small flap. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arix3 said:


> Hi! Anyone with more info about this 5 series bag? I’m wondering if this is considered a classic flap or a seasonal flap? I’m confused as it looks different as to all the other small classic flaps in that series but seller describes it as a small flap. Thanks in advance!


It's a small flap because of its size, but it's not a classic small flap or a classic bag. It looks like it *might* have the resin chain from the 5/6 series bags, the spacing looks very thick on the chain.


----------



## arix3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a small flap because of its size, but it's not a classic small flap or a classic bag. It looks like it *might* have the resin chain from the 5/6 series bags, the spacing looks very thick on the chain.


Thanks so much ccbaggirl89! Is there a specific name for this bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arix3 said:


> Thanks so much ccbaggirl89! Is there a specific name for this bag?


I'll link similar ones for you, both 5 series but different colors. I can't tell if your chain is resin or not, maybe you can ask the seller?








						CHANEL Lambskin Medium Bekko Chain Single Flap Beige
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Vintage Lambskin Medium Single Flap with a Bekko Resin Chain in Beige.  This vintage shoulder bag is beautifully crafted of beige diamond stitched lambskin leather. The bag features a Bekko resin chain link shoulder strap threaded with beige leather and a frontal flap...




					www.fashionphile.com
				











						CHANEL Lambskin Medium Flap w Bekko Resin Chain White
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Vintage Lambskin Medium Flap with a Bekko Resin Chain in White.  This vintage shoulder bag is beautifully crafted of white diamond stitched lambskin leather.  The bag features a Bekko resin chain link shoulder strap threaded with white leather and a frontal flap with...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## arix3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'll link similar ones for you, both 5 series but different colors. I can't tell if your chain is resin or not, maybe you can ask the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Lambskin Medium Bekko Chain Single Flap Beige
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Vintage Lambskin Medium Single Flap with a Bekko Resin Chain in Beige.  This vintage shoulder bag is beautifully crafted of beige diamond stitched lambskin leather. The bag features a Bekko resin chain link shoulder strap threaded with beige leather and a frontal flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Lambskin Medium Flap w Bekko Resin Chain White
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Vintage Lambskin Medium Flap with a Bekko Resin Chain in White.  This vintage shoulder bag is beautifully crafted of white diamond stitched lambskin leather.  The bag features a Bekko resin chain link shoulder strap threaded with white leather and a frontal flap with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



Just heard back that it is! Thank you so much! Really appreciate it


----------



## Nezuko

Can ANYONE help me find this Chanel bag?! It’s so cute and I want it but I don’t even know the name of it, which season or year it’s from and how much it costs! I tried looking and entering all sorts of keywords into my search query to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Stay safe.

Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nezuko said:


> Can ANYONE help me find this Chanel bag?! It’s so cute and I want it but I don’t even know the name of it, which season or year it’s from and how much it costs! I tried looking and entering all sorts of keywords into my search query to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Stay safe.
> 
> Thanks!


It's the pastel backpack from cruise 2020.


----------



## juless

Can anybody tell me if this bag is authentic?

Model: chanel boy old medium navy with ghw
Serialnumber: 24095972


----------



## LuvChanel55

juless said:


> Can anybody tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Model: chanel boy old medium navy with ghw
> Serialnumber: 24095972


Please post Authentication on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/


----------



## B4GBuff

Nezuko said:


> Can ANYONE help me find this Chanel bag?! It’s so cute and I want it but I don’t even know the name of it, which season or year it’s from and how much it costs! I tried looking and entering all sorts of keywords into my search query to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Stay safe.
> 
> Thanks!



Ooooh that is a stunner!! I like it too!


----------



## pinkberry_

Does anyone know what this Chanel Drawstring/bucket bag piece is called? I only found a handful of pictures on Instagram... the descriptions said it was sold/bought around earlier of this year (super rare). If anyone knows I'd appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## mama b

Does anyone know anything about this bag?  Year, name, any information would be much appreciated  serial number is 23635787 

thank you kindly!


----------



## B4GBuff

Can anyone tell me what bag is this? It looks like a clutch or phone holder with multiple chains including pearls. I can't find it on Chanel's website and not sure if it's even a real Chanel bag. The pic just caught my attention because the design is cute. Unfortunately this is the only pic I saw of this.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mama b said:


> Does anyone know anything about this bag?  Year, name, any information would be much appreciated  serial number is 23635787
> 
> thank you kindly!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935167
> 
> View attachment 4935168


It's called the data WOC (wallet on chain) or data center WOC. It's from Spring Summer 2017. It was part of a larger line of computer-inspired bags. Link to a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-data-center-wallet-on-chain-woc-black-186766


----------



## LuvChanel55

Can anyone find about this clutch bag? I think it's from 2017


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LuvChanel55 said:


> Can anyone find about this clutch bag? I think it's from 2017


It's likely from Cuba collection 2017, but not exactly sure I have the model right. The thread around chain flap came in this color combo in grained calfskin, but in a flap model, not clutch. This person likely tucked the chain in, it might be that thing dangling down. The picture looks really distorted so the details are hard to see. 
scroll halfway down: https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-cruise-2017-bags-prices/





						Chanel Thread Around Chain Flap Bag Quilted Caviar Medium Black 4542739
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Thread Around Chain Flap Bag Quilted Caviar Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 4542739




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## ShoooSh

Hi Ladies

Please help me identify this bag (name/season)?
TIA


----------



## bergafer3

Hi!
does anyone know what style bag this is? or any info
Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Please help me identify this bag (name/season)?
> TIA


It's not out yet, it's Spring/Summer 2021. It's a mini with a top handle, basically. More info on this thread, first page and beyond.
Visit here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-spring-summer-2021-collection-21s.1035847/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> Hi!
> does anyone know what style bag this is? or any info
> Thanks
> View attachment 4939073


Classic twist flap from 2013. This looks like the mini or small. 
Link to larger size: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-classic-twist-flap-black-beige-179736


----------



## bergafer3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Classic twist flap from 2013. This looks like the mini or small.
> Link to larger size: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-classic-twist-flap-black-beige-179736


Thank you so much!! Your so quick!


----------



## JakeTR19

Can someone please identify this bag for me?? It was posted on instagram and I am obsessed with it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> Thank you so much!! Your so quick!


You're welcome; I just happened to be signed on when you asked


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JakeTR19 said:


> Can someone please identify this bag for me?? It was posted on instagram and I am obsessed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939086


It looks like the updated shopping tote. Chanel stopped the GST and introduced this model instead. Links that might help:









						The Ultimate Chanel Classic Shopping Tote Review | Bragmybag
					

First introduced during the Spring Summer 2016 Collection, the Chanel Classic Shopping Tote is a new addition to the house’s classic line. The design



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## ShoooSh

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's not out yet, it's Spring/Summer 2021. It's a mini with a top handle, basically. More info on this thread, first page and beyond.
> Visit here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-spring-summer-2021-collection-21s.1035847/


Thanks alot luv  truly appreciated


----------



## mama b

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's called the data WOC (wallet on chain) or data center WOC. It's from Spring Summer 2017. It was part of a larger line of computer-inspired bags. Link to a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-data-center-wallet-on-chain-woc-black-186766


Thank you so much!


----------



## theblushingbunny

Hi! Could someone please help me identify this Chanel bag (and possible provide a style number so I can try and buy it please! )'
I'm certain it's 2020 but unsure of the specific season! Any tips would be appreciated xoxo

Saw it on a instagram @chanel_world_98


----------



## x_shirley

Can someone help me identify the season of this boy please? I've only seen this taupe color with light rose or ruthenium hardware, but this looks silver?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

x_shirley said:


> Can someone help me identify the season of this boy please? I've only seen this taupe color with light rose or ruthenium hardware, but this looks silver?
> 
> View attachment 4941874
> View attachment 4941875


It's possible this is grey and not taupe.


----------



## RedHead172

Does anyone know if this bag has an actual style name? I’m trying to locate one but without a style name it’s difficult to find.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

RedHead172 said:


> Does anyone know if this bag has an actual style name? I’m trying to locate one but without a style name it’s difficult to find.


2017 Rock My Shoulder flap, came in blue, green, black, and white


----------



## RedHead172

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2017 Rock My Shoulder flap, came in blue, green, black, and white


Thank you! Now if I can only find a green one


----------



## peppereppep

Looking for help identifying exact color and season of this beauty - if anyone has seen one for sale please let me know too!  TY!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

peppereppep said:


> Looking for help identifying exact color and season of this beauty - if anyone has seen one for sale please let me know too!  TY!!
> 
> View attachment 4947155


You are in the wrong thread. Visit one of these two:





						ISO: Please help me FIND!
					

Looking for a large flap bag with top handle. Black with gold hardware. Please PM me it found.




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						**Coco Handle** Club
					

After seeing @fawnhagh and @Angeline L beautiful coco handles, I was thinking we definitely need to have a dedicated thread for this beautiful style where we can share photos and insight, discuss as well as enable :D @calflu what do you say of including this on the Clubhouse section? : )




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hi, can someone help me identify this model and year of make please?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pinkberry_ said:


> Does anyone know what this Chanel Drawstring/bucket bag piece is called? I only found a handful of pictures on Instagram... the descriptions said it was sold/bought around earlier of this year (super rare). If anyone knows I'd appreciate it! Thanks!





Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 4948657
> 
> Hi, can someone help me identify this model and year of make please?


It's from 20A, which was released in May/June. It was a limited piece and I remember I saw it on the Chanel website for a short time before it came down. It was released in the flap style, a bucket bag, and a WOC. Thread where info and pictures may be available: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-metiers-darts-20a.1024419/page-106


----------



## bergafer3

CHANEL Lambskin Quilted Small Contrast Stitch Flap Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Lambskin Quilted Small Contrast Stitched Flap in Black. This petite shoulder bag is crafted of soft diamond-quilted lambskin leather in black with red threaded accents. The bag features an aged gold chain-link leather threaded shoulder strap and a classic CC...




					www.fashionphile.com
				



Hi!
What’s the name of this? So I googled what they put down but found no info. Is it supposed to look slouchy like this or is it just real worn? It threw me off since it’s says very good for condition


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> CHANEL Lambskin Quilted Small Contrast Stitch Flap Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Lambskin Quilted Small Contrast Stitched Flap in Black. This petite shoulder bag is crafted of soft diamond-quilted lambskin leather in black with red threaded accents. The bag features an aged gold chain-link leather threaded shoulder strap and a classic CC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> What’s the name of this? So I googled what they put down but found no info. Is it supposed to look slouchy like this or is it just real worn? It threw me off since it’s says very good for condition


They have the name correct, the stitched flap or contrast stitched flap. It came in a few colorways. It's from Fall/Winter 2016 and is style code A93592. It looks in excellent condition, it's slouchy b/c it has a fabric interior and single flap with no structure, it's not worn.


----------



## bergafer3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They have the name correct, the stitched flap or contrast stitched flap. It came in a few colorways. It's from Fall/Winter 2016 and is style code A93592. It looks in excellent condition, it's slouchy b/c it has a fabric interior and single flap with no structure, it's not worn.


Thank you so much for the info. I really appreciate it I been searching it for hours before asking


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I really appreciate it I been searching it for hours before asking


You're welcome. It's a nice-looking bag!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's from 20A, which was released in May/June. It was a limited piece and I remember I saw it on the Chanel website for a short time before it came down. It was released in the flap style, a bucket bag, and a WOC. Thread where info and pictures may be available: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-metiers-darts-20a.1024419/page-106


thank you!!


----------



## olilili

Hello, does anyone know the year / model / name of this chanel bag? I was told it’s serial number begins with 28, but I couldn’t find it from the bag list of 2019... thank you so much!


----------



## Jmck13

Help! Does anyone know the name of this style?


----------



## Jmck13

I have been scouring for more info on this exact bag and cannot find any info ANYWHERE! All I know is that it comes in yellow as well... did you find out the name of the style, other colors, etc?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Does anyone know the model name of this bag? I’ve been looking and can’t seem to find anything. I know it’s Caviar leather.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Jmck13 said:


> I have been scouring for more info on this exact bag and cannot find any info ANYWHERE! All I know is that it comes in yellow as well... did you find out the name of the style, other colors, etc?


I found out a few things, comes in red and black as well as yellow. Released in 2019. Some Saks still have it but none have the black. Comes in two sizes. I think it’s 3800 but I can’t remember. I was hoping to score the black but nowhere had it. I also saw fashionphile had one for a bit before it was bought, can link if you’d like!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jmck13 said:


> Help! Does anyone know the name of this style?


chanel 19 chain infinity flap, from 2019. there are some youtube videos and other info. online if you search.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LilMissCutie said:


> Does anyone know the model name of this bag? I’ve been looking and can’t seem to find anything. I know it’s Caviar leather.


Imo, it looks too old for an actual collection name. You can find similar items by searching vintage CC chain tote, vintage timeless tote, vintage cc logo tote, etc. Ebay probably has a lot on the site. You use the main feature of the bag (the large logo) to describe it. They haven't made this style in a long time, the cc logo and the name printed on the handle was done too long ago. I'll link a very similar one which should help you with keywords and the general year: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/chanel-black-caviar-leather-cc-chain-tote-bag.html


----------



## Jmck13

ccbaggirl89 said:


> chanel 19 chain infinity flap, from 2019. there are some youtube videos and other info. online if you search.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## LilMissCutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Imo, it looks too old for an actual collection name. You can find similar items by searching vintage CC chain tote, vintage timeless tote, vintage cc logo tote, etc. Ebay probably has a lot on the site. You use the main feature of the bag (the large logo) to describe it. They haven't made this style in a long time, the cc logo and the name printed on the handle was done too long ago. I'll link a very similar one which should help you with keywords and the general year: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/chanel-black-caviar-leather-cc-chain-tote-bag.html



Thank you


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hello everyone! Can anyone help me identify this bag please? Thanks!


----------



## samouu

Hello everyone, 
Can anyone please help me identify this Chanel bag? Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ConsciFashion said:


> Hello everyone! Can anyone help me identify this bag please? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4950362


It's vintage, it doesn't have a collection name. You just look for it online under vintage lambskin shoulder bags, vintage round flap bag, vintage mini shoulder bag, etc. It has a round flap and magnetic closure and is likely a 0 to 2 series bag. It has a slight octagon shape, so some sellers might call it by that as well. It comes up a lot on resale sites, I've seen many through the years. I'll link similar styles from that era: HTH!





						Buy Chanel Vintage Octagon CC Flap Bag Quilted Leather Small 3406001
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Vintage Octagon CC Flap Bag Quilted Leather Small at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 3406001




					shop.rebag.com
				








						Chanel Vintage Round Flap Bag Quilted Leather Mini Black 37370195
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Vintage Round Flap Bag Quilted Leather Mini at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 37370195




					shop.rebag.com
				











						Authentic Chanel Black Vintage Lambskin Octagon Handbag
					

100% Authentic Chanel Black Vintage Lambskin Octagon Handbag PRISTINE CONDITION! Rare Style! Small Sz Large Chanel 5” Classic Tassel Can wear cross body or shoulder 24k Gold Plated Double Chain Exterior: MINT Condition: some wear under the zipper (not nitceable)- zipper was replaced Interior...




					classiccoco.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samouu said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone please help me identify this Chanel bag? Thanks a lot for your help!


lady braid flap, 06A, 17 series bag, crumpled lambskin material. came in many colors.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Beach tote and towel. What was the name of the 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
collection and season. Thanks.


----------



## miniwatt

Does anyone know what this messenger-style Reissue is, or when it came out? Many thanks for any help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

miniwatt said:


> Does anyone know what this messenger-style Reissue is, or when it came out? Many thanks for any help!
> 
> View attachment 4953031
> View attachment 4953037


It's s 12-series, so circa 2008/2009. The exact name I'm not 100% on but since it has an accordion interior it's likely the jumbo reissue accordion flap. I'll link a sold one, I believe they have the name partially correct.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-reissue-accordion-flap-bag-b-KYxAxkljE?position=1


----------



## jillianlee13

Jmck13 said:


> I have been scouring for more info on this exact bag and cannot find any info ANYWHERE! All I know is that it comes in yellow as well... did you find out the name of the style, other colors, etc?


I believe it's the Chain Infinity Handle bag! It came out in FW 2019 Act I and looks like a few diff colors were released (black, beige, navy, green, and burgundy).


----------



## jillianlee13

pinkberry_ said:


> Does anyone know what this Chanel Drawstring/bucket bag piece is called? I only found a handful of pictures on Instagram... the descriptions said it was sold/bought around earlier of this year (super rare). If anyone knows I'd appreciate it! Thanks!


I think it's SS 2020! I just searched 'Chanel CC Charms bucket bag' but I can't seem to find any legit sites, just FYI. May be rereleased for 2021 in pink.


----------



## jillianlee13

NYCchihuahua said:


> Wondering the price of this bag, style name/#, and if it comes in other colors?
> 
> View attachment 4921266


Chain Infinity! Came in a few other colors and was FW 2019.


----------



## jillianlee13

Does anyone know this one? It's 21 series and has another zip pocket at the back... I can't find anything similar and don't even know what to search! lol


----------



## dumblydora

Name of this bag and going price (USD/CAD)? Thank you!


----------



## ironic568

dumblydora said:


> Name of this bag and going price (USD/CAD)? Thank you!


Retro Class (from 13K, and was brought back in 2014). I believe the medium size was going for $3500


----------



## dumblydora

@ironic568 Thank you!! Was that approximately $3500USD?


----------



## holycooooow

I feel like an idiot but what bag style is this?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

holycooooow said:


> I feel like an idiot but what bag style is this?


It's not out yet, it's Spring/Summer 2021. Many colors are shown already as forthcoming. It's a mini with a top handle, basically. More info on this thread, first page and beyond.
Visit here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-spring-summer-2021-collection-21s.1035847/


----------



## ConsciFashion

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage, it doesn't have a collection name. You just look for it online under vintage lambskin shoulder bags, vintage round flap bag, vintage mini shoulder bag, etc. It has a round flap and magnetic closure and is likely a 0 to 2 series bag. It has a slight octagon shape, so some sellers might call it by that as well. It comes up a lot on resale sites, I've seen many through the years. I'll link similar styles from that era: HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Chanel Vintage Octagon CC Flap Bag Quilted Leather Small 3406001
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Vintage Octagon CC Flap Bag Quilted Leather Small at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 3406001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Vintage Round Flap Bag Quilted Leather Mini Black 37370195
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Vintage Round Flap Bag Quilted Leather Mini at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 37370195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Black Vintage Lambskin Octagon Handbag
> 
> 
> 100% Authentic Chanel Black Vintage Lambskin Octagon Handbag PRISTINE CONDITION! Rare Style! Small Sz Large Chanel 5” Classic Tassel Can wear cross body or shoulder 24k Gold Plated Double Chain Exterior: MINT Condition: some wear under the zipper (not nitceable)- zipper was replaced Interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classiccoco.com


Thank you so much! This is suuuper helpful.


----------



## bluebird03

Hi Ladies, i cant find videos of this bag on YouTube, does it have a different name?









						Flap Bags - Handbags — Fashion | CHANEL
					

The flap bags creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com
				




TIA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi Ladies, i cant find videos of this bag on YouTube, does it have a different name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flap Bags - Handbags — Fashion | CHANEL
> 
> 
> The flap bags creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chanel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


Business affinity

Clubhouse: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-business-affinity-club.959250/


----------



## bluebird03

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Business affinity
> 
> Clubhouse: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-business-affinity-club.959250/


Thank you!


----------



## girlmonster

Does anyone have any idea what this style is called? I believe it’s from 2014/2105 based on the serial code but all my Googling seems hopeless! TIA.


----------



## graci3

Can anyone tell me what season pink this is? 29 series. Seems like a raspberry pink.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

girlmonster said:


> View attachment 4960020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what this style is called? I believe it’s from 2014/2105 based on the serial code but all my Googling seems hopeless! TIA.
> View attachment 4960022


Spring 2015, the Geometric flap - it has been asked and answered in this thread many times!


----------



## girlmonster

> Spring 2015, the Geometric flap - it has been asked and answered in this thread many times!



Thank you SO much! I had no idea what to search for...I tried everything that seemed logical (to me!).


----------



## _gelato_

Does anyone know which season this Woc model/colour is from? Trying to figure out which shade of pink it is


----------



## xforeverlove11

Both the PINK boy bag and the classic flap, thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

_gelato_ said:


> Does anyone know which season this Woc model/colour is from? Trying to figure out which shade of pink it is
> View attachment 4960529


monitor colors vary but to me this looks like the newer 30 series K collection from 2020, a watermelon-like pink shade, it would have also been released in a card holder and o-case. that's my opinion only.


----------



## aunt01

Spoiler: image












Does anyone know when this bag came out? It seems to be a vintage bag but I'm not quite sure what year. Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aunt01 said:


> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when this bag came out? It seems to be a vintage bag but I'm not quite sure what year. Thanks!


It was released a few times, between 1996-1999, so it will fall into those years. It doesn't have an 'official' name, it's just a vintage shoulder bag with large diamond quilts.


----------



## girlmonster

aunt01 said:


> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when this bag came out? It seems to be a vintage bag but I'm not quite sure what year. Thanks!



I have a very similar bag and mine is from around 2001. Here is another similar one:









						Chanel Classic Shoulder Bag 2001 HB1792 | Second Hand Handbags
					

This is a pre-owned Chanel Classic Shoulder Bag in Caviar Leather complemented by Matte Gold hardware - HB1792. Free next day delivery.




					www.xupes.com
				




It’s a very useful style but beware the stiffener they used inside the handles gets very brittle over time. I need to have mine replaced.


----------



## girlmonster

Does anyone have an idea what collection this bag is from? It’s about 12” wide, for reference. TIA!


----------



## Jereni

I’ve had this picture saved for some time but I don’t know where I originally got it from. Does anyone recognize this bag and know what it was called? Tag code would be amazing also.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Jereni said:


> I’ve had this picture saved for some time but I don’t know where I originally got it from. Does anyone recognize this bag and know what it was called? Tag code would be amazing also.
> 
> View attachment 4962326


Looks like it was a 2018 collection retailed for $7000.









						Check Out 100 of Chanel’s Ancient Greece-Inspired Cruise 2018 Bags, Along With Their Prices - PurseBlog
					

Ancient Greece is something most people in the West start learning about as kids, and in those early days, a lot of learning is visual. That means the stereotypical aesthetics of that particular…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Ricks Krispies

girlmonster said:


> Does anyone have an idea what collection this bag is from? It’s about 12” wide, for reference. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4962152



Looks like its the Chanel Small Retro Chain Shopper Tote.
Its currently on Sale on TheRealReal too!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-small-retro-chain-shopper-tote-744gs?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic%20shopping&utm_product=CHA451604


----------



## Ricks Krispies

aunt01 said:


> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when this bag came out? It seems to be a vintage bag but I'm not quite sure what year. Thanks!



Definitely a vintage. I believe it came out between 1997 to 1999. Its called the Vintage CC Quilted Bag.

Its currently on sale on TheRealReal too!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-vintage-cc-quilted-bag-8gk10?sid=ncvyyf&irgwc=1&utm_source=impactradius&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=8270&utm_content=Online%20Tracking%20Link&utm_tem=ONLINE_TRACKING_LINK&clickid=XhSUqu1MTxyLWImwUx0Mo36ZUkEUZMxhQy52V80


----------



## girlmonster

Ricks Krispies said:


> Looks like its the Chanel Small Retro Chain Shopper Tote.
> Its currently on Sale on TheRealReal too!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-small-retro-chain-shopper-tote-744gs?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic%20shopping&utm_product=CHA451604



Yes...this is where the exact photo is from. This name brings up nothing on Google and The Real Real has a tendency to make up or mix up names. I was hoping for the actual name, or collection.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

_gelato_ said:


> Does anyone know which season this Woc model/colour is from? Trying to figure out which shade of pink it is
> View attachment 4960529



After much research.
I could only find that i believe it was from a 2019 collection.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

girlmonster said:


> Yes...this is where the exact photo is from. This name brings up nothing on Google and The Real Real has a tendency to make up or mix up names. I was hoping for the actual name, or collection.



Sorry about that.
I might be wrong but i think its called “Crown Tote Bag”.
Best of luck!


----------



## ashin121

girlmonster said:


> Yes...this is where the exact photo is from. This name brings up nothing on Google and The Real Real has a tendency to make up or mix up names. I was hoping for the actual name, or collection.





Ricks Krispies said:


> Sorry about that.
> I might be wrong but i think its called “Crown Tote Bag”.
> Best of luck!


I've had the cc crown tote bag from 2012 before and the chain and hardware are different. 
If it's in the 14 series, it looks similar to the quilted Stitch It line. I cant find the exact tote, but the hardware and quilting are the same .


----------



## ironic568

dumblydora said:


> @ironic568 Thank you!! Was that approximately $3500USD?


Yes, USD.


----------



## ironic568

graci3 said:


> Can anyone tell me what season pink this is? 29 series. Seems like a raspberry pink.
> View attachment 4960120
> View attachment 4960121


Very likely from 20S.


----------



## ironic568

girlmonster said:


> Yes...this is where the exact photo is from. This name brings up nothing on Google and The Real Real has a tendency to make up or mix up names. I was hoping for the actual name, or collection.


Retro Chain is the right collection. It's from Spring 2011.


----------



## girlmonster

ashin121 said:


> I've had the cc crown tote bag from 2012 before and the chain and hardware are different.
> If it's in the 14 series, it looks similar to the quilted Stitch It line. I cant find the exact tote, but the hardware and quilting are the same .


Thank you, that helps!


----------



## girlmonster

ironic568 said:


> Retro Chain is the right collection. It's from Spring 2011.


Amazing! Your knowledge of Chanel is so impressive! Thank you very much.


----------



## Jereni

Ricks Krispies said:


> Looks like it was a 2018 collection retailed for $7000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check Out 100 of Chanel’s Ancient Greece-Inspired Cruise 2018 Bags, Along With Their Prices - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Ancient Greece is something most people in the West start learning about as kids, and in those early days, a lot of learning is visual. That means the stereotypical aesthetics of that particular…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com



Aah awesome thank you!


----------



## beemeowmeow

Hi ladies!
Pls help identify this - I thought it was an urban companion but it has boy chains. 
Thanks!


----------



## LuvChanel55

beemeowmeow said:


> Hi ladies!
> Pls help identify this - I thought it was an urban companion but it has boy chains.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963437


Rock in Rome Flap


----------



## bergafer3

Hi! It’s say 2012 and I googled and didn’t see this style. It’s say navy but looks brighter. I don’t know if it’s little knots or beads on it. Anyone see this before?


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/navy-leather-timeless-classique-chanel-handbag-13332455.shtml


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> Hi! It’s say 2012 and I googled and didn’t see this style. It’s say navy but looks brighter. I don’t know if it’s little knots or beads on it. Anyone see this before?
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chanel/navy-leather-timeless-classique-chanel-handbag-13332455.shtml


It's a 17 series true navy color, it has small beads all over it.


----------



## bergafer3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a 17 series true navy color, it has small beads all over it.


Is this considered extra mini? I was looking at measurements and it’s smaller than nows mini


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> Is this considered extra mini? I was looking at measurements and it’s smaller than nows mini


No. Chanel has made an extra mini (classic style) before with a center divider, leather interior, and single chain wear. This would be considered a mini flap bag; it's different than a classic mini/extra mini. It was a seasonal/limited item that is lined in fabric and/or satin and 4 grommets for shoulder wear. It did come in a larger size though, a traditional classic flap version I believe. Chanel usually uses strass crystal or swarovski so my guess is the beads are one of those.


----------



## chicfashluvr

Hi guys! My moms friend just bought this bag but it didn’t have the tag. Can anyone help identify which collection (and retail price if possible in USD or GBP)? Thank you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicfashluvr said:


> Hi guys! My moms friend just bought this bag but it didn’t have the tag. Can anyone help identify which collection (and retail price if possible in USD or GBP)? Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4968606


It’s a large front pocket camera case/camera bag. Likely from 18 series but they make them often so it might be a newer series too. 21 series did silver hardware. Check the hologram number inside and that’ll help date it. Not sure on the retail price but they sell for about 2100-2400 used usd. HTH.


----------



## graci3

ironic568 said:


> Very likely from 20S.


Thank you! I only knew of the bright bubblegum pink from 20S but seems like there were two shades?


----------



## chicfashluvr

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It’s a large front pocket camera case/camera bag. Likely from 18 series but they make them often so it might be a newer series too. 21 series did silver hardware. Check the hologram number inside and that’ll help date it. Not sure on the retail price but they sell for about 2100-2400 used usd. HTH.



Wonderful, thank you for the help!


----------



## altuns

Hello,
I have found boots that I really like, but the only photos I got are these ones. I did not managed to get the serial number or reference number, and I did not find anything in the internet. Do you know the model name of this chanel boots ?
The only info visible is "Ventes Privées 2016" on the back side.

Thank you !


----------



## SalmaB

Please help me figure out what this Chanel is called and which season? I’ve looked everywhere and hope one of you ladies can help


----------



## IamAu

Does anyone know what this color is called and which season/year was it from? Thanks! This is my unicorn bag.


----------



## jillianlee13

SalmaB said:


> Please help me figure out what this Chanel is called and which season? I’ve looked everywhere and hope one of you ladies can help



I've only seen it a few times, but it's CC Square. It seems to be 2012/2013. https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chanel-cc-square-camera-bag-8auqg?position=1









						CHANEL Python CC Square Flap Silver
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Python CC Square Flap in Silver. This stylish mini flap is crafted of python in silver.  The bag features a cross body ruthenium chain link shoulder strap with a Chanel CC ruthenium front magnetic snap plate. The flap opens to a grey leather interior with a zipper...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

IamAu said:


> Does anyone know what this color is called and which season/year was it from? Thanks! This is my unicorn bag.
> View attachment 4971765
> View attachment 4971767


On my monitor it looks like the 18S beige. Maybe look for that online and see what you think? Monitor colors vary and people enhance pics all the time so colors are hard to decipher sometimes!!


----------



## IamAu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> On my monitor it looks like the 18S beige. Maybe look for that online and see what you think? Monitor colors vary and people enhance pics all the time so colors are hard to decipher sometimes!!


Thank you! I was looking at various beige online and found this comparison picture and think it may be from 17B collection. I have not seen this beige in real life so I'm not sure how accurate it is. Like you said monitor colors vary and people use filters to enhace pics as well. Anyone who has this bag, please let me know.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

IamAu said:


> Thank you! I was looking at various beige online and found this comparison picture and think it may be from 17B collection. I have not seen this beige in real life so I'm not sure how accurate it is. Like you said monitor colors vary and people use filters to enhace pics as well. Anyone who has this bag, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973399


That's a great picture. You might also want to visit the mini thread, more people visit there with answers than here, and the people there are experts in minis (and likely own what you're looking for). HTH! 





						MINI~MINI~MINI! Mini Flap Thread
					

Caviar minis haven’t been in production since 2018. Lambskin in black is readily available, especially at the moment with a new collection including Minis just launched.  Thank you very much!  :flowers:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jchiao901

Does anyone know what bag this is that Taeyeon from SNSD is rocking?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jchiao901 said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is that Taeyeon from SNSD is rocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975917
> 
> View attachment 4975918
> View attachment 4975919


Spring 2018, Citizen Chic, 25 series
link to a sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...kin-leather-citizen-chic-medium-flap-bag.html


----------



## eugene614

Girls would you please identify this bag for me?  It's serial number start with 29 so I suppose it's from 2019 but I could not find any information on it online...


----------



## jchiao901

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Spring 2018, Citizen Chic, 25 series
> link to a sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...kin-leather-citizen-chic-medium-flap-bag.html


Thank you soooo much! Too bad it's sold out, it would've been the perfect one for me


----------



## jillianlee13

eugene614 said:


> Girls would you please identify this bag for me?  It's serial number start with 29 so I suppose it's from 2019 but I could not find any information on it online...


I think I saw that on here in the Spring/Summer 2020 Act I collection thread called the All Around Chain bag. It seems super rare, though, and I haven't seen it anywhere else.


----------



## natalia0128

I tried this bag at Costco 2 or 3 years ago. 
can someone tell me what is that style/color call?
does it look authentic with that price?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

natalia0128 said:


> I tried this bag at Costco 2 or 3 years ago.
> can someone tell me what is that style/color call?
> does it look authentic with that price?


It's called the Around the Corner flap, from 23 series/2017. We cannot comment on price or authentication, just identification. Now that you know the name you can research it more. HTH. Link to a sold one: 





						Chanel Around The Corner Flap Bag Quilted Lambskin Medium 3341901
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Around The Corner Flap Bag Quilted Lambskin Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 3341901




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## lovelabs

Does anyone recognize this bag?


----------



## Simplymaryam

Hi all! Does anyone recognize this bag? And what can you tell me about it? Online I've found something about it being from early 2000s while another source said 1980s? 
Serial number is not much help but i think that goes more into authenticity of the bag which i understood (if correctly) can't be commented on in this thread? Thank you guys!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lovelabs said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4978810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978815


It's vintage. A vintage envelope flap in caviar leather. From the early 90s. They also come in lambskin versions. Not made anymore. Link to a similar style: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-chevron-small-single-flap-navy-blue-67497


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Simplymaryam said:


> Hi all! Does anyone recognize this bag? And what can you tell me about it? Online I've found something about it being from early 2000s while another source said 1980s?
> Serial number is not much help but i think that goes more into authenticity of the bag which i understood (if correctly) can't be commented on in this thread? Thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978925
> View attachment 4978926
> View attachment 4978927


It's likely a 1-series from the early to mid-80s, like 85/86. It's called a vintage half moon flap bag and it's in lambskin leather. It should be a nice light beige - this one is very dirty    They come up quite a lot on resale sites and ebay, etc. so very easy to find. There is an authentication thread if you need something looked over but it might take a while, there isn't a volunteer right now: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/closed-authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1952


----------



## lovelabs

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage. A vintage envelope flap in caviar leather. From the early 90s. They also come in lambskin versions. Not made anymore. Link to a similar style: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-chevron-small-single-flap-navy-blue-67497


Thankyou. It was my mother’s. Fabulous quality, much better than my new ones.


----------



## Simplymaryam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's likely a 1-series from the early to mid-80s, like 85/86. It's called a vintage half moon flap bag and it's in lambskin leather. It should be a nice light beige - this one is very dirty    They come up quite a lot on resale sites and ebay, etc. so very easy to find. There is an authentication thread if you need something looked over but it might take a while, there isn't a volunteer right now: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/closed-authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1952


Thank you so much for your help!  I found two bags like this in google images but the origin/year was so difficult to pinpoint. Do you also happen to know a thread where they discuss Chanel serial numbers on here? (I'm a newbie still so apologies if this is a silly and amateur question hahah)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lovelabs said:


> Thankyou. It was my mother’s. Fabulous quality, much better than my new ones.


Vintage bags are generally superior to today's stuff, especially in lambskin You have a really nice quality Chanel bag so take care of it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Simplymaryam said:


> Thank you so much for your help!  I found two bags like this in google images but the origin/year was so difficult to pinpoint. Do you also happen to know a thread where they discuss Chanel serial numbers on here? (I'm a newbie still so apologies if this is a silly and amateur question hahah)


There is a search button near the top where you can look through threads on this forum using a keyword (like serial). This offsite link is probably the best at explaining them: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/authenticate/chanel


----------



## Sunszajn

Could you help me identify this bag? Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunszajn said:


> Could you help me identify this bag? Thank you


Very pretty! 20 series/2015 elegant cc flap. 
More info here: https://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/09/05/chanel-elegant-cc-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## HKsai

Can someone help me identify this leather? Is it lamb or goat? I thought navy was only made in 20c but this is 21p. I’m not familiar with Chanel.


----------



## HKsai

This is my second Chanel piece. I’m not familiar with the code and current colors. I hunted down this navy blue Chanel 19 thinking that it would be from the 20c....collection. The tag that is attached says it is from the 21p collection. I’m not aware that they are currently producing this color. I really want to get a goat Chanel 19 and would like to avoid a lamb skin bag. Please help ID this bag. TIA


----------



## lallybelle

They are doing Navy this season. it does seem like this season's 19's are lambskin.


----------



## Jaxholt15

Love that bag...


----------



## Sunszajn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Very pretty! 20 series/2015 elegant cc flap.
> More info here: https://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/09/05/chanel-elegant-cc-bag-reference-guide/


Thank you very much


----------



## papertiger

Not a clue (sorry) but I _love_ the colour (which is why I have a navy (vintage and lamb) Chanel bag).


----------



## Lulumelons

Hi, anyone know what this bag is called? WhT kind of leather/material/fabric is it? It says 2008-2009 12series. I’ve never seen anything like it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lulumelons said:


> Hi, anyone know what this bag is called? WhT kind of leather/material/fabric is it? It says 2008-2009 12series. I’ve never seen anything like it.


It's called a reissue flap bag or 2.55 reissue flap and it looks like a size 226. It's an iridescent and/or glazed calfskin, likely iridescent. It's full leather but would be a bit harder to repair if something should go wrong because of the finish that is used on the leather. It's very commonly used by Chanel - on the reissue bags they often use iridescent and metallic finishes.


----------



## Sssparkle

Hi, could anyone help me identify these two? And does anyone know from which collection is third CF? Thank you really much in advance. ❤️


----------



## Maragal13

Hi lovelies, could you tell me if this is a Chanel 19 flap? Or it is just a Chanel 19 WOC? Anyone knows the season it was released and the estimate price?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Maragal13 said:


> Hi lovelies, could you tell me if this is a Chanel 19 flap? Or it is just a Chanel 19 WOC? Anyone knows the season it was released and the estimate price?


It's called the chain infinity handle. $4200 retail. Style code: AS0970 from 2019.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Hi I saw this posted and love the purple but don’t know what season it is or if it comes in small (my preferred size). Any insight?


----------



## Klaneckya

NYCchihuahua said:


> Hi I saw this posted and love the purple but don’t know what season it is or if it comes in small (my preferred size). Any insight?
> 
> View attachment 4984276


I think 20 c or 20 S.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sssparkle said:


> Hi, could anyone help me identify these two? And does anyone know from which collection is third CF? Thank you really much in advance. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982744
> View attachment 4982742
> View attachment 4982745


The gold flap is from 18S/25 series.


----------



## juzagal

Hi does anyone know the name of this bag or the season it was from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

juzagal said:


> Hi does anyone know the name of this bag or the season it was from? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4986142
> View attachment 4986143


It's the timeless cc flap, size medium. This is the metallic version released in 2010, from 14 series. It was done in regular, non metallic also in 13 series and 15 series. They still make variations of this bag from time to time, with the large CCs, but different sizes.


----------



## MaryJoe84

Hi, 
sorry if this is maybe already answered somewhere, but I would like to know how this bag style is called?


----------



## Musingsfromafar

Hi all, love the forum (long time lurker) but I don't post much, so sorry in advance if this is not the thread to post.  I have seemingly bought some fake costume jewellery items (I know, very foolish of me) and want to go back to the seller with as much info as possible on why they are fake (and get a refund).  I had them authenticated and the results were that they are counterfeit, so this is me wanting to do my research before going down the full PayPal dispute claim process with the seller.  I have been trying to find info on the real version of the items but as Chanel has lots of CJ, I have not been able to find the exact item in my googling and searches of this forum and marketplaces, etc.  If any of you kind folks recognise the pieces or have them, I would be forever grateful if you could let me know details/pics.  Many thanks in advance!  FYI: 1st pic is a brooch, 2nd pic are earrings, 3rd pic are earrings and 4th/5th pic are a necklace.


----------



## Jodiebee

Hi guys, what bag is this please


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Musingsfromafar said:


> Hi all, love the forum (long time lurker) but I don't post much, so sorry in advance if this is not the thread to post.  I have seemingly bought some fake costume jewellery items (I know, very foolish of me) and want to go back to the seller with as much info as possible on why they are fake (and get a refund).  I had them authenticated and the results were that they are counterfeit, so this is me wanting to do my research before going down the full PayPal dispute claim process with the seller.  I have been trying to find info on the real version of the items but as Chanel has lots of CJ, I have not been able to find the exact item in my googling and searches of this forum and marketplaces, etc.  If any of you kind folks recognise the pieces or have them, I would be forever grateful if you could let me know details/pics.  Many thanks in advance!  FYI: 1st pic is a brooch, 2nd pic are earrings, 3rd pic are earrings and 4th/5th pic are a necklace.


I don't believe your question can be answered by members, since we cannot comment on anything having to do with authenticity, unless it's in the right thread. Try here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/closed-authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1952


----------



## Musingsfromafar

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't believe your question can be answered by members, since we cannot comment on anything having to do with authenticity, unless it's in the right thread. Try here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/closed-authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1952



Oh right, cool, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Ennami

I’ve seen a few bags in this design or similar. Does anyone know what these bags are called? I couldn’t find them on the webpage.


----------



## jeggy

Hello. Please, help me for identify this bag.
I know, it's list Chanel Spring 2013, but i not can search name(
Thank you


----------



## jillianlee13

Ennami said:


> I’ve seen a few bags in this design or similar. Does anyone know what these bags are called? I couldn’t find them on the webpage.


So, I saw Sleek & Chic on one of the SA lists, but I have yet to see it ANYWHERE but here: https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-Ch...B-Flap-Crossbody-Bag-5fe9026b7fb272f77267f0fb I guess it's just really rare!


----------



## Jacalyn79

Can someone ID this bag for me? Its a very large tote bag and I think the material is shearling. 
Thank you!


----------



## ElkRiverTrading

Please help me identify this Chanel pink handbag. I purchased from a Japanese seller and I'm unable to find a match of the bag using my normal tricks, such as Google Lens search.  I purchased from a trusted seller and I have certified via Entrupy.

Bag is approximately 23cm wide, 16cm high (without handles)
Has seal and card - serial 9554XXX
Bonus points if you can help me with the color and material name(s).

Thank you.
Rob


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ElkRiverTrading said:


> Please help me identify this Chanel pink handbag. I purchased from a Japanese seller and I'm unable to find a match of the bag using my normal tricks, such as Google Lens search.  I purchased from a trusted seller and I have certified via Entrupy.
> 
> Bag is approximately 23cm wide, 16cm high (without handles)
> Has seal and card - serial 9554XXX
> Bonus points if you can help me with the color and material name(s).
> 
> Thank you.
> Rob
> View attachment 4996081
> View attachment 4996082
> View attachment 4996083


It’s the triple cc tote in pink caviar


----------



## Lanaseattle

Hello everyone .. hoping I can get help identifying this Chanel bag? Pre 1986 as there are no numbers or stickers etc . Am going to have it authenticated . Can’t find anything even close under google searches anywhere ..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lanaseattle said:


> Hello everyone .. hoping I can get help identifying this Chanel bag? Pre 1986 as there are no numbers or stickers etc . Am going to have it authenticated . Can’t find anything even close under google searches anywhere ..


It's a vintage style so it won't have a collection name or be easily found. Best to get it authenticated, as you mentioned, to make sure it's legit. It would be from the 80s if authentic. They are quite rare designs but I have seen a few on farfetch and ebay that are very similar. Good condition ones can fetch a really high price and the one you posted has the backpack feature. They are generally called vintage belted or cinched bucket bags. Some are quilted diamond pattern all over, with unique hardware choices. If you search using the word belted you'll probably have more success seeing similar styles.


----------



## shells

Seasonal flap, 19 series, has little CCs embossed around the stitching.  Anyone know the name? Thank you!


----------



## kadejames

Hi everyone! I’m not sure how to make my own post, so just posting on a backpack thread. Does anyone know what’s the name of this Chanel backpack? Hopefully I can hear back from someone


----------



## kadejames

Pictures attached


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kadejames said:


> Hi everyone! I’m not sure how to make my own post, so just posting on a backpack thread. Does anyone know what’s the name of this Chanel backpack? Hopefully I can hear back from someone





kadejames said:


> Pictures attached


It's too old for a style name, it would be called a vintage cc backpack, or vintage timeless cc backpack, and it's in lambskin leather with large diamond quilts. They come up for resale often on ebay and other sites, so just use those keywords to look for more. A version of it was re-released recently and has the same name and general look. More info: https://www.bragmybag.com/louis-vuitton-timeless-cc-backpack/


----------



## bergafer3

I know it’s an urban spirit but I don’t know the color or year. I’m not sure if it’s the small size. I counted the diamonds and there’s six. Any help thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> I know it’s an urban spirit but I don’t know the color or year. I’m not sure if it’s the small size. I counted the diamonds and there’s six. Any help thanks!


Looks like the small navy with gunmetal hardware from Spring/Summer 2019 (Act 1). Colors differ on monitors but that's the one I see. HTH a bit!


----------



## bergafer3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like the small navy with gunmetal hardware from Spring/Summer 2019 (Act 1). Colors differ on monitors but that's the one I see. HTH a bit!


Thank you!


----------



## mandy_mandy

Can anyone help me identify this bag? I’m thinking of buying it, but I’m trying to do my due diligence to make sure it’s a real bag and I haven’t been able to match it to anything


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mandy_mandy said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? I’m thinking of buying it, but I’m trying to do my due diligence to make sure it’s a real bag and I haven’t been able to match it to anything


It's a nylon flap from about year 2000. We cannot comment on authenticity at all, but you can look at this style for reference and information, it's similar: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-nylon-travel-medium-flap-light-beige-73678


----------



## jillianlee13

mandy_mandy said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? I’m thinking of buying it, but I’m trying to do my due diligence to make sure it’s a real bag and I haven’t been able to match it to anything


It's a Travel Ligne Flap.


----------



## mandy_mandy

Thank you both so much!


----------



## Laluo

Does anyone recognise this from 17 series? 

I just want to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laluo said:


> Does anyone recognise this from 17 series?
> 
> I just want to be sure. Thanks!


It's called a french purse or kisslock coin purse/wallet, from approximately 2013. I'll link a sold one for your reference. We cannot comment on authenticity, you need to handle that on your own or visit the authentication forum.









						Chanel Silver Leather French Coin Purse- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Silver Leather French Coin Purse. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				








						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

More pictures  Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Laluo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's called a french purse or kisslock coin purse/wallet, from approximately 2013. I'll link a sold one for your reference. We cannot comment on authenticity, you need to handle that on your own or visit the authentication forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Silver Leather French Coin Purse- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Silver Leather French Coin Purse. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> More pictures  Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## x_shirley

Hi, can someone help me identify the official name of this slg? I’m seeing that it’s from the 20b collection but it doesn’t seem to be available to the US?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

x_shirley said:


> Hi, can someone help me identify the official name of this slg? I’m seeing that it’s from the 20b collection but it doesn’t seem to be available to the US?
> View attachment 5004964
> View attachment 5004965


The o-zipped card holder or zipped card holder. Same size as the card holder but with some outside slots. Not sure if it was available in the US or not but it came in a bunch of colors for 20B/30 series. The style number for black might help you, it's AP1650 B03847 C3906.


----------



## LaysMom

Hello friends!

anyone know the name of this Chanel handbag? I believe it’s from 2011. Thank you so much.


----------



## x_shirley

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The o-zipped card holder or zipped card holder. Same size as the card holder but with some outside slots. Not sure if it was available in the US or not but it came in a bunch of colors for 20B/30 series. The style number for black might help you, it's AP1650 B03847 C3906.


Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## jillianlee13

LaysMom said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> anyone know the name of this Chanel handbag? I believe it’s from 2011. Thank you so much.


It's the Igloo Flap bag from the Fall/Winter 2010 Collection!


----------



## cindy05

Does anyone have this woc? I haven’t been able to find any Info on this and what other colors or versions there from 20A.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cindy05 said:


> Does anyone have this woc? I haven’t been able to find any Info on this and what other colors or versions there from 20A.


It was pre-fall 2020, the symbolic charms collection or lucky charms as it's often known. Super limited. It came in red and black and did have the WOCs and some slgs. I haven't seen a mini with the charms but they normally will include either a mini classic or 224 charms version, so that *might* exist, too. Video with an slg:



Link to 20A thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-metiers-darts-20a.1024419/


----------



## cindy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It was pre-fall 2020, the symbolic charms collection or lucky charms as it's often known. Super limited. It came in red and black and did have the WOCs and some slgs. I haven't seen a mini with the charms but they normally will include either a mini classic or 224 charms version, so that *might* exist, too. Video with an slg:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to 20A thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-metiers-darts-20a.1024419/



Thank you so much!! This is very helpful!


----------



## mormor10

can anyone help me, whats mean "S" embossed stamp near the chanel stamp?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mormor10 said:


> can anyone help me, whats mean "S" embossed stamp near the chanel stamp?


You're in the wrong thread; this is to id items only. Try to Google what you need or visit the main forum or search bar at the top, it will bring up most questions people have already asked.
Try here:





						Documenting Chanel CC markings through time
					

mine is serie hmmm 11 something... the card is in the box (but the bag is right next to me) my mini one got a mark on the top left c, read as W in the square.... Cheers,  That's interesting. Thanks for commenting. If you can, could you please load a photo! If so, then please set your photo to...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Sale for Chanel employees. Does such thing exist?
					

I found a bag on resale market which I wanted to get. The seller claimed it to be authentic and said that she got it with a a discount on private sale for Chanel employees. I got a bit suspicious as the bag she is selling is from classic collection (that is Coco Envelope flap) and there...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## iwantaspudgun

Do all bags/wallets produced in 2020 start with 30 for the serial number? Anybody got any that starts with 28? Am trying to authenticate a wallet myself, sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread! Am not sure which thread to post in...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

iwantaspudgun said:


> Do all bags/wallets produced in 2020 start with 30 for the serial number? Anybody got any that starts with 28? Am trying to authenticate a wallet myself, sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread! Am not sure which thread to post in...


You're in the wrong thread; this is to id items only, we cannot help with anything having to do with authentication. Try to Google what you need or visit the main forum or search bar at the top, it will bring up most questions people have already asked.
Try here: 





						Chanel
					

Sub-forum community for Chanel fans, shoppers and collectors.




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

More pictures  Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lallorona

Pretty bag! ☺️
I’m new here and appologise in case I am doing this wrong, I haven’t figured out where to post exept repying to someone. ‍♀ I saw this chanel bag listed (on a swiss platform like ebay, so not necessarily a trusted seller) and cannot figure out for the life of me if that model even exists. Does anyone know it? Any input is appretiated! Stay safe everybody


----------



## lallorona

Hi lovlies! Could anyone identify this Chanel Bag? It‘s name or collection? Any help is mega appreciated!☺️


----------



## Maragal13

Hi my lovelies! Could I ask for your help again, would anyone know the style (code) of this bag and if not, at least which collection it belongs to?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Maragal13 said:


> Hi my lovelies! Could I ask for your help again, would anyone know the style (code) of this bag and if not, at least which collection it belongs to?


Just fyi, if you post in the future try to use clear images, it'll help others to see the item with detail. It's hard to see for sure but it looks like 19B/28 series, a denim flap with a leather interior, style code A01112 B01279.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lallorona said:


> Pretty bag! ☺
> I’m new here and appologise in case I am doing this wrong, I haven’t figured out where to post exept repying to someone. ‍♀ I saw this chanel bag listed (on a swiss platform like ebay, so not necessarily a trusted seller) and cannot figure out for the life of me if that model even exists. Does anyone know it? Any input is appretiated! Stay safe everybody





lallorona said:


> Hi lovlies! Could anyone identify this Chanel Bag? It‘s name or collection? Any help is mega appreciated!☺


Not sure of the official name either but it was part of Spring Summer 2018/18S collection. It's a half moon shape and I think it was supposed to be a bag that could also be a waist bag, too. It came out when all the fanny packs were making a comeback and has a semi-detachable strap. It was included in the runway show in the color white. We cannot help you authenticate, you have to visit the right forum or pay for a private service. And fyi, you only need to post once for a reply in the forum. HTH!





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

More pictures  Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## pandorabox

Can someone please tell me from which year this cruise collection comes from and do y’all think this is a pretty design for this? I really love the colorful “leaves”!


----------



## DDLv

Hi I just bought this full flap bag last week at Nordstrom but I am paranoid I can’t find anything with exactly the same style. The nearest one I could find is fashion therapy but mine does not have the extra chain strap at the top and no back pocket. The tag shows 20B AS2006 B03890 made in Italy and it is like a medium size.  They say they same some bags that are only in boutiques and can’t be found online.


----------



## Sssparkle

DDLv said:


> Hi I just bought this full flap bag last week at Nordstrom but I am paranoid I can’t find anything with exactly the same style. The nearest one I could find is fashion therapy but mine does not have the extra chain strap at the top and no back pocket. The tag shows 20B AS2006 B03890 made in Italy and it is like a medium size.  They say they same some bags that are only in boutiques and can’t be found online.
> View attachment 5012799


You should ask on authentication thread, besides your photo is only front close up.
It is true that there are no listings of all bags on website, it's a type of maintaining exclusivity.


----------



## DDLv

Sssparkle said:


> You should ask on authentication thread, besides your photo is only front close up.
> It is true that there are no listings of all bags on website, it's a type of maintaining exclusivity.


Thanks for your prompt reply! I appreciate it


----------



## Panlove

DDLv said:


> Hi I just bought this full flap bag last week at Nordstrom but I am paranoid I can’t find anything with exactly the same style. The nearest one I could find is fashion therapy but mine does not have the extra chain strap at the top and no back pocket. The tag shows 20B AS2006 B03890 made in Italy and it is like a medium size.  They say they same some bags that are only in boutiques and can’t be found online.
> View attachment 5012799


Just saw this bag in beige at Chanel boutique @ South Coast Plaza this week.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DDLv said:


> Hi I just bought this full flap bag last week at Nordstrom but I am paranoid I can’t find anything with exactly the same style. The nearest one I could find is fashion therapy but mine does not have the extra chain strap at the top and no back pocket. The tag shows 20B AS2006 B03890 made in Italy and it is like a medium size.  They say they same some bags that are only in boutiques and can’t be found online.
> View attachment 5012799


It was released with a 20B fall/winter tag but was a pre-collection item, along with a smaller version, and it was also released in other colors. You might want to visit this thread as several other people purchased it, too. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-f-w-act-1-20b.1028074/


----------



## taxishere

Hi! I'm looking to buy this classic flap and would love some help with identifying it! The seller says that it's from 1995. I've seen this model in black but haven't been able to find it in beige anywhere. Thank you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

taxishere said:


> Hi! I'm looking to buy this classic flap and would love some help with identifying it! The seller says that it's from 1995. I've seen this model in black but haven't been able to find it in beige anywhere. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013186
> 
> View attachment 5013187


It's vintage and too old for any collection name. It's out there, but you have to search ebay and google images and resale sites. You won't find much, other than images of others that look the same. It's called a vertical stitch flap in beige. When it's too old you describe the features of the bag instead. It's going to be in lambskin and likely from an earlier series, maybe 0-2. Sometimes these bags are just too old to be found online among many people or sellers so get an item authenticated before you purchase. I think you need to pay since this forum doesn't have someone to authenticate right now.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## forever_chanel

Hi all. Can anyone identify this new card case? I think it might be from the 21p or 21s collections. But never seen it anywhere except one post on IG. Wondering if it’s available in the US. Thanks in advance.


----------



## imfabulous

Hello!
I am new here in Chanel Group.
I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag?
I appreciate your help.


----------



## Sssparkle

Hi, can anyone identify this CF? I am not sure if it was out in any season, or personalized?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sssparkle said:


> Hi, can anyone identify this CF? I am not sure if it was out in any season, or personalized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014943


It's the tri-color flap from 2013 fall, it came in a few colorways. I'll link one from the same collection in a different color: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...n-leather-classic-medium-double-flap-bag.html


----------



## ccbaggirl89

imfabulous said:


> Hello!
> I am new here in Chanel Group.
> I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag?
> I appreciate your help.


If authentic, it would be vintage and not have a collection name. I'll link a similar one to give some general information to start your search with; usually they are called timeless flaps if they have a large CC on them. You need to privately authenticate it or post in the correct place. Others have asked about similar pieces so you can also search this thread for images of others.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-xl-jumbo-cc-flap-black-86612
		






						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Margaretthatcher

Hello
Can someone ID this bag.


----------



## Klaneckya

Margaretthatcher said:


> View attachment 5015793
> 
> 
> Hello
> Can someone ID this bag.


Trendy CC


----------



## Sssparkle

@ccbaggirl89 Thank you very much, I was googling multicolor and rainbow, but found nothing. Thank you very much.
I still strugle to find these two, if anyone happen to find out about them, kindly let me know. Thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sssparkle said:


> @ccbaggirl89 Thank you very much, I was googling multicolor and rainbow, but found nothing. Thank you very much.
> I still strugle to find these two, if anyone happen to find out about them, kindly let me know. Thank you in advance ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016074


The boy is from 2013 Versailles collection, the chateau boy. The other one looks vintage python; the turnlock has a square turn piece instead of a curved one, that's off a vintage item. You'll have a hard time finding a similar piece since exotics are more limited in their production. If you want to purchase it have it privately authenticated for peace of mind.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## imfabulous

ccbaggirl89 said:


> If authentic, it would be vintage and not have a collection name. I'll link a similar one to give some general information to start your search with; usually they are called timeless flaps if they have a large CC on them. You need to privately authenticate it or post in the correct place. Others have asked about similar pieces so you can also search this thread for images of others.
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-xl-jumbo-cc-flap-black-86612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you so much for your help.
Excited to start my Chanel Journey


----------



## ccbaggirl89

forever_chanel said:


> Hi all. Can anyone identify this new card case? I think it might be from the 21p or 21s collections. But never seen it anywhere except one post on IG. Wondering if it’s available in the US. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5013959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013960


It's the zipped card holder wallet, from 30 series. It was available in black (and likely other colors).


----------



## ciaobella72

Hello all! I was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction concerning finding some sort of catalogue to help identify this Chanel necklace I purchased in 2011 or if anyone might know the name. I don't even know where to start. Haven't posted on PF in quite a while but I remember everyone being so friendly and helpful when I've asked questions before. TIA!


----------



## vicksbags

Hi ladies!

Can someone please ID this bag? I obv. know its a reissue chevron in baby pink / light pink but is it really from 2018 collection? Cant find another one anywhere.. Can this be a fake and a fantasy bag? 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-aged-calfskin-chevron-quilted-255-reissue-226-flap-light-pink-648030


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vicksbags said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can someone please ID this bag? I obv. know its a reissue chevron in baby pink / light pink but is it really from 2018 collection? Cant find another one anywhere.. Can this be a fake and a fantasy bag?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-aged-calfskin-chevron-quilted-255-reissue-226-flap-light-pink-648030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023019


It's a 226 reissue from the 25 series. Keep in mind that items are released worldwide and just because you cannot locate something it doesn't mean it is fake or doesn't exist. People purchase from around the world and resell through various places worldwide, too. If you want something authenticated you have to pay privately or visit the correct forum. HTH.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com
				





			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-chevron-226-reissue-double-flap-bag-6prmm?position=1


----------



## Leezelee

Not sure if this one has been posted, but saw this on a reseller’s IG. Seems like rose clair color from 21 seasons.. wondering what it’s called and how much it is. TIA!


----------



## ipekkeles

Leezelee said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted, but saw this on a reseller’s IG. Seems like rose clair color from 21 seasons.. wondering what it’s called and how much it is. TIA!



i think this is the classic flap phone holder with chain, you can find more info in 21S thread.









						High-Tech - Small Leather Goods — Fashion | CHANEL
					

The high-tech creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com


----------



## demicouture

I will try my luck here, hoping for the reference of this slipper please


----------



## bibivi1

Hi. I usually post in Hermes forum but I am hoping someone can help me here. Since I saw this bag I couldn’t stop thinking about it and bought it in the end. I am trying to find some more info on it but with no success so far. Any idea what it is called? Thank you! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bibivi1 said:


> Hi. I usually post in Hermes forum but I am hoping someone can help me here. Since I saw this bag I couldn’t stop thinking about it and bought it in the end. I am trying to find some more info on it but with no success so far. Any idea what it is called? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026699
> View attachment 5026700
> View attachment 5026701
> View attachment 5026702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


It's circa 2003/2004, considered to be a front pocket shopping tote and/or front pocket shoulder bag. It was/is a seasonal release so it wasn't made again and will be difficult to find another exact match given its age. It came out just when Chanel started to 'name' its bags and I believe this one was part of the larger Olsen collection, so the Olsen shopping tote/shoulder bag (likely name, but perhaps someone else knows exactly). It has two stitches, square on the front and large diamond on the back. If you haven't done so you might want to authenticate it for peace of mind. I'll link a bag from the same collection; it has the same lining and large chain links. HTH.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-small-olsen-shoulder-bag-black-194309


----------



## bibivi1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's circa 2003/2004, considered to be a front pocket shopping tote and/or front pocket shoulder bag. It was/is a seasonal release so it wasn't made again and will be difficult to find another exact match given its age. It came out just when Chanel started to 'name' its bags and I believe this one was part of the larger Olsen collection, so the Olsen shopping tote/shoulder bag (likely name, but perhaps someone else knows exactly). It has two stitches, square on the front and large diamond on the back. If you haven't done so you might want to authenticate it for peace of mind. I'll link a bag from the same collection; it has the same lining and large chain links. HTH.
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-small-olsen-shoulder-bag-black-194309


Thank you so much ccbaggirl89! You have no idea how grateful I am. This forum is unbelievable!
I spent the whole day today googling all kinds of cc bags and got nowhere! Your explanation made me realize why. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## almondize185

Hoping for some advice here. I’ve seen this beautiful rose metallic gold ML flap being previewed on some reseller IGs for spring / summer 2021 but I can’t find any additional information online about it and when I asked an SA, she said this colour had been cancelled for the upcoming collection. Other SAs of my friends say they haven’t heard of any cancellations. Anyone know if this bag is still coming out in this new season?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

almondize185 said:


> Hoping for some advice here. I’ve seen this beautiful rose metallic gold ML flap being previewed on some reseller IGs for spring / summer 2021 but I can’t find any additional information online about it and when I asked an SA, she said this colour had been cancelled for the upcoming collection. Other SAs of my friends say they haven’t heard of any cancellations. Anyone know if this bag is still coming out in this new season?


You posted in the wrong thread. Go here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-spring-summer-2021-collection-21s.1035847/


----------



## almondize185

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You posted in the wrong thread. Go here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-spring-summer-2021-collection-21s.1035847/


Thank you! Will post there.


----------



## Raaz

I am so close to buying this but I have some  confusion. I have never seen flap bags without the interwoven leather straps. Were there Chanel bags with only chain straps like in the Reissue. Can anyone tell which year this bag is from. There is no hologram sticker either. Really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## madamestuff

Not sure if I should post this here or in Jewels subforum, but I feel that this could be quite a specific one. Wondering if anyone can identify this vintage piece? Am thinking it feels like 1990s Linda Evangelista sort of era, but genuinely unsure. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raaz

madamestuff said:


> Not sure if I should post this here or in Jewels subforum, but I feel that this could be quite a specific one. Wondering if anyone can identify this vintage piece? Am thinking it feels like 1990s Linda Evangelista sort of era, but genuinely unsure. Thanks in advance!


Its beautiful. Imagine paired with white shirt under the collar for casual look or on strapless black dress For formal wear. Congrats.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Raaz said:


> I am so close to buying this but I have some  confusion. I have never seen flap bags without the interwoven leather straps. Were there Chanel bags with only chain straps like in the Reissue. Can anyone tell which year this bag is from. There is no hologram sticker either. Really appreciate it. Thank you.


These are very common, not unusual at all, and were made for several years. They date from about 1982-1988. Some will have holograms and some will not because they predate hologram codes, so have the bag authenticated before purchasing one. It's a classic flap with mademoiselle/bijoux chain. They are all over on resale sites and ebay, posh, fashionphile, etc. You can easily find one. I'll link some sold ones you can view. HTH.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-medium-mademoiselle-chain-double-flap-black-66490
		



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-medium-mademoiselle-chain-double-flap-black-36517
		









						Chanel 2.55 Reissue Mademoiselle Double Flap Chain Medium Large Jumbo 255 Classic Reissue Bijoux Black Lambskin Shoulder Bag
					

Chanel Medium Large Jumbo Black Lambskin 255 2.55 Classic Mademoiselle Reissue Bijoux Double Flap Chain Bag Shoulder Purse. Limited edition. Black lambskin leather 2.55 flap with gold tone hardware, interlocking cc turn lock closure to front with bijoux / mademoiselle chain. Measures 10 " x 7" x...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## Raaz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These are very common, not unusual at all, and were made for several years. They date from about 1982-1988. Some will have holograms and some will not because they predate hologram codes, so have the bag authenticated before purchasing one. It's a classic flap with mademoiselle/bijoux chain. They are all over on resale sites and ebay, posh, fashionphile, etc. You can easily find one. I'll link some sold ones you can view. HTH.
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-medium-mademoiselle-chain-double-flap-black-66490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-medium-mademoiselle-chain-double-flap-black-36517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel 2.55 Reissue Mademoiselle Double Flap Chain Medium Large Jumbo 255 Classic Reissue Bijoux Black Lambskin Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium Large Jumbo Black Lambskin 255 2.55 Classic Mademoiselle Reissue Bijoux Double Flap Chain Bag Shoulder Purse. Limited edition. Black lambskin leather 2.55 flap with gold tone hardware, interlocking cc turn lock closure to front with bijoux / mademoiselle chain. Measures 10 " x 7" x...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


Thank you so very much. I looked and checked and looked again. It seems to be authentic ...and I bit the bullet and made the purchase. I am hoping mine IS authentic. It seems to be....but still. 
Can I trust Vestiaire to authenticate it accurately or cancel the purchase?
It is coming from Japan and I have heard that they have strict rules against selling counterfeit goods. Is that true?  
Can someone authentic looking at the pictures above? Do I need to pay for it on PF? 
please share any of your experiences. Thank you. 
Please any answers ....are peace of mind to me Otherwise it is so worrisome that I purchased it. Imagine it is fake.
Thank you so very much again.


----------



## Raaz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These are very common, not unusual at all, and were made for several years. They date from about 1982-1988. Some will have holograms and some will not because they predate hologram codes, so have the bag authenticated before purchasing one. It's a classic flap with mademoiselle/bijoux chain. They are all over on resale sites and ebay, posh, fashionphile, etc. You can easily find one. I'll link some sold ones you can view. HTH.
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-medium-mademoiselle-chain-double-flap-black-66490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-medium-mademoiselle-chain-double-flap-black-36517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel 2.55 Reissue Mademoiselle Double Flap Chain Medium Large Jumbo 255 Classic Reissue Bijoux Black Lambskin Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium Large Jumbo Black Lambskin 255 2.55 Classic Mademoiselle Reissue Bijoux Double Flap Chain Bag Shoulder Purse. Limited edition. Black lambskin leather 2.55 flap with gold tone hardware, interlocking cc turn lock closure to front with bijoux / mademoiselle chain. Measures 10 " x 7" x...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


You are a star. BIG HUG.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Raaz said:


> Thank you so very much. I looked and checked and looked again. It seems to be authentic ...and I bit the bullet and made the purchase. I am hoping mine IS authentic. It seems to be....but still.
> Can I trust Vestiaire to authenticate it accurately or cancel the purchase?
> It is coming from Japan and I have heard that they have strict rules against selling counterfeit goods. Is that true?
> Can someone authentic looking at the pictures above? Do I need to pay for it on PF?
> please share any of your experiences. Thank you.
> Please any answers ....are peace of mind to me Otherwise it is so worrisome that I purchased it. Imagine it is fake.
> Thank you so very much again.


You have to pay privately, members cannot assist with authenticating, it's not allowed. You can visit here and get some tips and advice:





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Raaz

Thank you so much. you are a star.


----------



## bibivi1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> If you haven't done so you might want to authenticate it for peace of mind.


I would be very grateful if anyone could give me a link or the name of recommended paid authenticator, please.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bibivi1 said:


> I would be very grateful if anyone could give me a link or the name of recommended paid authenticator, please.


Check here:





						Authentication Service recommendations - Chanel
					

Hi! May I ask what kind of bag you are seeking to authenticate? I would suggest Etinceler Authentications (I think that’s how you spell it)! I’m actually going through the process myself to get a purse authenticated.




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						$1,600 Fake CHANEL bag deemed authentic by R*AL AUTHENTICATION and P*SHMARK!!
					

I'd go with Zeko: https://zekosauthentication.com/ or Leather Surgeons: http://www.leathersurgeons.com/ you'd have to send it in to LS, with Zeko you can send detailed pics she requests. Zeko is super responsive and very thorough. I wouldn't trust anyone else outside of those 2. I have several...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## bibivi1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Check here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentication Service recommendations - Chanel
> 
> 
> Hi! May I ask what kind of bag you are seeking to authenticate? I would suggest Etinceler Authentications (I think that’s how you spell it)! I’m actually going through the process myself to get a purse authenticated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,600 Fake CHANEL bag deemed authentic by R*AL AUTHENTICATION and P*SHMARK!!
> 
> 
> I'd go with Zeko: https://zekosauthentication.com/ or Leather Surgeons: http://www.leathersurgeons.com/ you'd have to send it in to LS, with Zeko you can send detailed pics she requests. Zeko is super responsive and very thorough. I wouldn't trust anyone else outside of those 2. I have several...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## blue.hawaiian

Please authenticate this Chanel:
Title: Torebka Chanel
Seller ID: Jozek1988
Item number: DBC04496-FB00-4D5C-AB78-8EE6CEB1401B
Link: https://allegrolokalnie.pl/oferta/torebka-chanel-u3m 

I believe it is from Coco Neige collection.


----------



## LuvChanel55

blue.hawaiian said:


> Please authenticate this Chanel:
> Title: Torebka Chanel
> Seller ID: Jozek1988
> Item number: DBC04496-FB00-4D5C-AB78-8EE6CEB1401B
> Link: https://allegrolokalnie.pl/oferta/torebka-chanel-u3m
> 
> I believe it is from Coco Neige collection.


This is not an Authentication Thread. There are currently no Authenticators. I would suggest you using a Third-Party source.


----------



## dawno

Hello!
I recently inherited this bag from my Aunt. However I have never seen this Chanel before. The serial number indicated it is 2009/2019. Can someone help me identify it?? X


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dawno said:


> Hello!
> I recently inherited this bag from my Aunt. However I have never seen this Chanel before. The serial number indicated it is 2009/2019. Can someone help me identify it?? X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035476


Looks to me like something that came from the Korean garden collection. Could be wrong, though! Take a look and see what you think.





						Buy Chanel Korean Garden Clutch on Chain Quilted Lambskin 1854201
					

Online Sale - Authentic Silver Chanel Korean Garden Clutch on Chain Quilted Lambskin at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 1854201




					shop.rebag.com
				





			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-calfskin-quilted-small-korean-garden-flap-light-blue-395910


----------



## JJbear

*I’m looking for earrings in this similar rectangular drop shape but have no clue what to refer to them as when I search. Any chance Chanel will bring these back at all in the future? *


----------



## l_h_c

Can anyone please identify which collection this sweatshirt/pullover is from? TIA.


----------



## crystal_wellness

If they are seasonal they wont have exact same ones, but the octagon shape looks like it will be released again in a slightly different style.


----------



## JJbear

crystal_wellness said:


> If they are seasonal they wont have exact same ones, but the octagon shape looks like it will be released again in a slightly different style.



Thank you! Can I ask where you heard that they might bring back the octagon shape?


----------



## pmf17

Hi! Just got this vintage Chanel tote but I can’t seem to find out what the style name of it is? From the date code, it’s from 1996-97. Would appreciate any help. Thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pmf17 said:


> Hi! Just got this vintage Chanel tote but I can’t seem to find out what the style name of it is? From the date code, it’s from 1996-97. Would appreciate any help. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039277
> View attachment 5039278


Chanel did not name collections until much later than this. It would not have a name. It's just known as a vintage tote/vintage shoulder bag/vintage cc pocket shoulder bag/vintage timeless cc shoulder bag, etc. You describe it's features and leather (lambskin). Any bag with a ball charm is quite old and will not have a collection name, they come from an early series. You should authenticate any item before purchase.





						Authentication Service recommendations - Chanel
					

Hi! May I ask what kind of bag you are seeking to authenticate? I would suggest Etinceler Authentications (I think that’s how you spell it)! I’m actually going through the process myself to get a purse authenticated.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## pmf17

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chanel did not name collections until much later than this. It would not have a name. It's just known as a vintage tote/vintage shoulder bag/vintage cc pocket shoulder bag/vintage timeless cc shoulder bag, etc. You describe it's features and leather (lambskin). Any bag with a ball charm is quite old and will not have a collection name, they come from an early series. You should authenticate any item before purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentication Service recommendations - Chanel
> 
> 
> Hi! May I ask what kind of bag you are seeking to authenticate? I would suggest Etinceler Authentications (I think that’s how you spell it)! I’m actually going through the process myself to get a purse authenticated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Hello, thanks for the reply and the info. I did have it authenticated by AuthenticateF i r s t before purchasing and they said it was authentic. Not that clear with what you meant on your last two sentences though— do you have doubts about its authenticity? Would appreciate any insight. Thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pmf17 said:


> Hello, thanks for the reply and the info. I did have it authenticated by AuthenticateF i r s t before purchasing and they said it was authentic. Not that clear with what you meant on your last two sentences though— do you have doubts about its authenticity? Would appreciate any insight. Thanks so much!


Everyone is advised to authenticate, not just you


----------



## mauveyB

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mauveyB said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag:



This is not an authentication thread. There are currently no authenticators. You need to pay privately.





						Authentication Service recommendations - Chanel
					

Hi! May I ask what kind of bag you are seeking to authenticate? I would suggest Etinceler Authentications (I think that’s how you spell it)! I’m actually going through the process myself to get a purse authenticated.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## iamberrytastic

I saw this on Instagram. Anyone know what it is ? It’s new.


----------



## ipekkeles

iamberrytastic said:


> I saw this on Instagram. Anyone know what it is ? It’s new.



it is from 21S collection






						Chanel Spring-Summer 2021 Collection (21S)
					

Does anyone have 21s red classic? Tried scrolling through older posts. Thoughts on the color? Found one out of state just worried if there are any undertones of orange.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and this the smaller size in pink from the side






						Chanel Spring-Summer 2021 Collection (21S)
					

any news about the measures of the “vintage” Pink square    Yes, I would like to know as well what could fit in the bag. Any?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## iamberrytastic

ipekkeles said:


> it is from 21S collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Spring-Summer 2021 Collection (21S)
> 
> 
> Does anyone have 21s red classic? Tried scrolling through older posts. Thoughts on the color? Found one out of state just worried if there are any undertones of orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this the smaller size in pink from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Spring-Summer 2021 Collection (21S)
> 
> 
> any news about the measures of the “vintage” Pink square    Yes, I would like to know as well what could fit in the bag. Any?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com




OMG it’s so ugly from the side. Lol. My eyesssss !!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## lindlind

Hi,
Found these photos in the Chanel Store stock thread and fell in love! Anyone know what they are called?


----------



## Inayah

Please can anyone help me identify which collection this bag belongs to and its RRP? I believe it's a new mini metallic classic flap, potentially 2015-2016. Any thoughts or ideas will be welcome, thank you!


----------



## ipekkeles

Inayah said:


> Please can anyone help me identify which collection this bag belongs to and its RRP? I believe it's a new mini metallic classic flap, potentially 2015-2016. Any thoughts or ideas will be welcome, thank you!



i'm not exactly sure about this specific mini flap, however 2015 cruise collection had a similar colored perforated boy bag. maybe they are both from 15C.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Inayah said:


> Please can anyone help me identify which collection this bag belongs to and its RRP? I believe it's a new mini metallic classic flap, potentially 2015-2016. Any thoughts or ideas will be welcome, thank you!





ipekkeles said:


> i'm not exactly sure about this specific mini flap, however 2015 cruise collection had a similar colored perforated boy bag. maybe they are both from 15C.


This is the pixel mini from Cruise 2016, it was $3100 at the time. It came in gold, rose gold, and silver/black. It has micro perforation spots to give the pixelated look. There were other items in the line, like a M/L flap and wallet, etc. I'll link to a sold item. If you need authentication you have to pay privately, no one on the forums is available to help.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-metallic-calfskin-quilted-pixel-effect-mini-rectangular-flap-pink-gold-249904
		



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-metallic-calfskin-quilted-pixel-effect-mini-rectangular-flap-silver-208027


----------



## Inayah

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is the pixel mini from Cruise 2016, it was $3100 at the time. It came in gold, rose gold, and silver/black. It has micro perforation spots to give the pixelated look. There were other items in the line, like a M/L flap and wallet, etc. I'll link to a sold item. If you need authentication you have to pay privately, no one on the forums is available to help.
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-metallic-calfskin-quilted-pixel-effect-mini-rectangular-flap-pink-gold-249904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-metallic-calfskin-quilted-pixel-effect-mini-rectangular-flap-silver-208027


That's so helpful, thank you so much! Exactly what I needed to know


----------



## jastar

Can someone identify these two Chanel coin purses? My aunt purchased in London July 2019. Thanks 
Color codes and style number appreciated


----------



## CC_01

lindlind said:


> Hi,
> Found these photos in the Chanel Store stock thread and fell in love! Anyone know what they are called?



Not sure of the name but the boutique in NM at Fashion Island had that lovely navy bag in store last night.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jastar said:


> Can someone identify these two Chanel coin purses? My aunt purchased in London July 2019. Thanks
> Color codes and style number appreciated


They're both the camellia embossed style from 19B. 
anthracite N5022, pink N4879





						Chanel pre-fall 19B
					

Is it too early to start a thread about 19B when 19A hasn’t even been in the stores yet? :biggrin: Anyway, it seems some have already gotten some information about the pre-fall collection, so I thought it would be a good idea to share any info in this thread. Really hope this will be the season...




					forum.purseblog.com
				





			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-goatskin-camellia-embossed-zip-coin-purse-light-pink-458457
		



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-goatskin-camellia-embossed-zip-coin-purse-anthracite-447024


----------



## jeggy

Del


----------



## LambdaS

hi Guys， I am new here and have limitation on open new thread , so have to post here. please delete if not allowed. would you please help to identify and price this second hand lampskin bag . it's in perfect condition. I found the inside structure is quite different from other similiar Lampskin bags.


----------



## ElectricBoots

I came across this wallet on chain on a resale site and I do not recognize the style and Im not sure if its just because it is an older bag or that its a fake. Does anyone recognize this WOC?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ElectricBoots said:


> I came across this wallet on chain on a resale site and I do not recognize the style and Im not sure if its just because it is an older bag or that its a fake. Does anyone recognize this WOC?


This style (diamond stitch) was done in several different series, from 13-17. It was part of a larger line of slg's with super tiny cc's that periodically came out. No one can help authenticate at this time so you need to pay for a private service if you need to verify authenticity. Also, visit the WOC forum as others may have this design. I'll link a sold one for reference.





						The WoC - Wallet on Chain thread
					

The last thread finally reached maximum capacity! I copied the first post since it had interesting pricing back from 2010 in it!   +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ Come on ladies; show me your cutie WOC as well as your very lovely modeling pictures. I will try and...




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						Buy Chanel Diamond Stitch Wallet on Chain Quilted Lambskin 3103706
					

Online Sale - Authentic Pink Chanel Diamond Stitch Wallet on Chain Quilted Lambskin at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 3103706




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## ElectricBoots

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This style (diamond stitch) was done in several different series, from 13-17. It was part of a larger line of slg's with super tiny cc's that periodically came out. No one can help authenticate at this time so you need to pay for a private service if you need to verify authenticity. Also, visit the WOC forum as others may have this design. I'll link a sold one for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WoC - Wallet on Chain thread
> 
> 
> The last thread finally reached maximum capacity! I copied the first post since it had interesting pricing back from 2010 in it!   +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ Come on ladies; show me your cutie WOC as well as your very lovely modeling pictures. I will try and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Chanel Diamond Stitch Wallet on Chain Quilted Lambskin 3103706
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Pink Chanel Diamond Stitch Wallet on Chain Quilted Lambskin at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 3103706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com


Thanks very much! I saw the Chanel authenticate board was closed right now so I figured I could not get authentication but I wanted to make sure this was a style that was legit. Thank you for clarifying the style, I appreciate it. I really like the little CCs!


----------



## graceandfaith

Hi - my sister and I recently traded bags from each others collections. She had barely used the one I really wanted so it worked out well for me. Trying to place the background info on the bag I got because she doesn’t remember: 
Can any of you ladies tell me what collection it was because it’s one I’ve never seen: ivory and black hardware:
Other info such as: what leather it is would be great. ( It’s a soft suppose textured up close so my guess is calfskin) Thank you so much!!


----------



## amna72

This was Spring/Summer 2017. I bought So Black Jumbo from the same collection and remember that I saw quite a few Ivory bags with black hardware. It is made from crumpled Calfskin


----------



## amna72

This is bag I was referring to


----------



## graceandfaith

amna72 said:


> This was Spring/Summer 2017. I bought So Black Jumbo from the same collection and remember that I saw quite a few Ivory bags with black hardware. It is made from crumpled Calfskin


Thank you so much. I know my sister does a lot of trading with people so I was a little scared too if it was authentic because I’ve never seen this combo... good to know you recognize this bag.


----------



## Rachel24

Hi everyone, 
Has anyone seen this bag before? I can’t find anything similar online for comparison


----------



## BrownBuggy

Hello lovely ladies and lads! 
I am on the hunt for the 21s iridescent blue flat cardholder or o case from the current collection. Would anyone be able to share the product code or if it is available in boutique or an SA? 
I have attached a photo of the iridescent blue flat cardholder from instagrammer: luxuryfangirl. Thank you so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BrownBuggy said:


> Hello lovely ladies and lads!
> I am on the hunt for the 21s iridescent blue flat cardholder or o case from the current collection. Would anyone be able to share the product code or if it is available in boutique or an SA?
> I have attached a photo of the iridescent blue flat cardholder from instagrammer: luxuryfangirl. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047633


You are in the wrong thread. Post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/iso-please-help-me-find.865279/


----------



## BrownBuggy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You are in the wrong thread. Post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/iso-please-help-me-find.865279/


So sorry! Thank you!


----------



## RTA

I would really love to know the name of this bag. Photo is about 5 years old. I've been looking on and off since I first saw it. Thank you!!


----------



## graceandfaith

amna72 said:


> This was Spring/Summer 2017. I bought So Black Jumbo from the same collection and remember that I saw quite a few Ivory bags with black hardware. It is made from crumpled Calfskin


As a fellow Chanel lover I wonder if ai can ask your opinion. I also have a reissue 227 in glazed calfskin and so black hardware as well as the reissue 227 white with black hardware. I don’t use my jumbo at all yet and don’t really feel compelled to use it as much as I am drawn to use my Reissues - I’ve grown to really love the reissue style... 
if you had a chance to sell the jumbo would you? I basically don’t know how often a white calfskin comes around with black hardware and if you think I’m crazy for not keeping it...


----------



## amna72

graceandfaith said:


> As a fellow Chanel lover I wonder if ai can ask your opinion. I also have a reissue 227 in glazed calfskin and so black hardware as well as the reissue 227 white with black hardware. I don’t use my jumbo at all yet and don’t really feel compelled to use it as much as I am drawn to use my Reissues - I’ve grown to really love the reissue style...
> if you had a chance to sell the jumbo would you? I basically don’t know how often a white calfskin comes around with black hardware and if you think I’m crazy for not keeping it...



I understand, since I also had a period when I was always carrying Reissue and did not care that much for Classic...however, I am not so much in favour of selling classic bags, since they only increase in price and in a few years it might require a lot of funds in order to acquire them. I would however sell a classic bag if I really fell out of love with it! 

Now, the bag you have is special from both, positive and negative side, positive since it is difficult to find one for those who love this style, negative, because it attracts limited audience, since it is a "different" classic. A lot of people, in particular those who are active on the second hand market are seeking classic bag, in terms of black or beige coloru, with silver or gold hardware. Moreover, in the era of micro bags, Jumbo is not hitting the top 3 of the highly desired bags. So, if you have a good buyer for your bag and you are certain that it is not making your heart sing every time you see it, I would sell. Just think twice before doing so


----------



## graceandfaith

amna72 said:


> I understand, since I also had a period when I was always carrying Reissue and did not care that much for Classic...however, I am not so much in favour of selling classic bags, since they only increase in price and in a few years it might require a lot of funds in order to acquire them. I would however sell a classic bag if I really fell out of love with it!
> 
> Now, the bag you have is special from both, positive and negative side, positive since it is difficult to find one for those who love this style, negative, because it attracts limited audience, since it is a "different" classic. A lot of people, in particular those who are active on the second hand market are seeking classic bag, in terms of black or beige coloru, with silver or gold hardware. Moreover, in the era of micro bags, Jumbo is not hitting the top 3 of the highly desired bags. So, if you have a good buyer for your bag and you are certain that it is not making your heart sing every time you see it, I would sell. Just think twice before doing so





amna72 said:


> I understand, since I also had a period when I was always carrying Reissue and did not care that much for Classic...however, I am not so much in favour of selling classic bags, since they only increase in price and in a few years it might require a lot of funds in order to acquire them. I would however sell a classic bag if I really fell out of love with it!
> 
> Now, the bag you have is special from both, positive and negative side, positive since it is difficult to find one for those who love this style, negative, because it attracts limited audience, since it is a "different" classic. A lot of people, in particular those who are active on the second hand market are seeking classic bag, in terms of black or beige coloru, with silver or gold hardware. Moreover, in the era of micro bags, Jumbo is not hitting the top 3 of the highly desired bags. So, if you have a good buyer for your bag and you are certain that it is not making your heart sing every time you see it, I would sell. Just think twice before doing so


Thank you so much for all the valid good points you’ve raised. You have definitely given me a lot of good reasons to think about what is the right decision to make. Perhaps I’ll wait on making any decision until I feel 100% like it’s right - especially selling because I wound hate to feel regret and not be able to get it back. Take care


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rachel24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Has anyone seen this bag before? I can’t find anything similar online for comparison


It likely comes come the very large LAX collection from the 2003/8 series. This would be a shoulder bag and/or satchel. The collection had a lot of pieces, identified by the Chanel plate in silver or the embroidered logo. I'll link two for reference. Do a Google search for Chanel LAX and you'll see many of the items from that collection. You should authenticate products before purchase, you need to do that privately right now since no one is available on the forums.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chanel-square-quilt-lax-shoulder-bag-8lp05?position=2
		



			https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-vertical-quilted-lax-east-west-shoulder-bag-ivory-446359


----------



## ccbaggirl89

RTA said:


> I would really love to know the name of this bag. Photo is about 5 years old. I've been looking on and off since I first saw it. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047994


I believe this is a coco pleats shopping tote from 19 series/about 2014. I'll link a sold one for reference so you can take a look for yourself. HTH!








						Chane Beige Quilted Caviar Leather Coco Pleats Chain Shopping Tote Bag
					

This chic and durable Chanel Beige Quilted Glazed Caviar Leather Coco Pleats Chain Shopping Tote Bag will be your new favorite bag. This bag is made of beautiful quilted glazed caviar leather with a CC logo charm and diagonal zip pocket. A timeless piece that will be around forever. Current...




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## Rachel24

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It likely comes come the very large LAX collection from the 2003/8 series. This would be a shoulder bag and/or satchel. The collection had a lot of pieces, identified by the Chanel plate in silver or the embroidered logo. I'll link two for reference. Do a Google search for Chanel LAX and you'll see many of the items from that collection. You should authenticate products before purchase, you need to do that privately right now since no one is available on the forums.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chanel-square-quilt-lax-shoulder-bag-8lp05?position=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-vertical-quilted-lax-east-west-shoulder-bag-ivory-446359



Amazing!! Thank you so much.


----------



## RTA

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I believe this is a coco pleats shopping tote from 19 series/about 2014. I'll link a sold one for reference so you can take a look for yourself. HTH!



Yes, that is it!  Thank you for solving the mystery.


----------



## valpal20

Hi everyone! 

Does anyone knows which collection this bag is from? All that is disclosed is that it’s from 2014. Is it the sakura pink shade that was super popular? 

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-caviar-quilted-mini-rectangular-flap-light-pink-696149


----------



## Clinn236

Can someone please help me identify this bag? TIA!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Clinn236 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag? TIA!


It's called the soft elegance flap, it's from fall-winter 2013


----------



## ccbaggirl89

valpal20 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone knows which collection this bag is from? All that is disclosed is that it’s from 2014. Is it the sakura pink shade that was super popular?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-caviar-quilted-mini-rectangular-flap-light-pink-696149
> View attachment 5050883


It'd be 14C, and is just pink according to the store tag. Chanel does not use color names like 'sakura' - use the collection and year to find the correct colors you're looking for.  This was released in the square and rectangle version. HTH.

Many others own it, so search here and you'll see pics from forum members:





						Color - Please post your *PINK & PURPLE* Chanel items here!
					

Please post photos of your Chanel items in shades of pink {including purple}. If you have it, please include style #s and color codes, prices, etc. . . . as well. As always, please no commentary in the Reference Library:tender:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Clinn236

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's called the soft elegance flap, it's from fall-winter 2013


Thank you so much!


----------



## valpal20

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It'd be 14C, and is just pink according to the store tag. Chanel does not use color names like 'sakura' - use the collection and year to find the correct colors you're looking for.  This was released in the square and rectangle version. HTH.
> 
> Many others own it, so search here and you'll see pics from forum members:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color - Please post your *PINK & PURPLE* Chanel items here!
> 
> 
> Please post photos of your Chanel items in shades of pink {including purple}. If you have it, please include style #s and color codes, prices, etc. . . . as well. As always, please no commentary in the Reference Library:tender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





ccbaggirl89 said:


> It'd be 14C, and is just pink according to the store tag. Chanel does not use color names like 'sakura' - use the collection and year to find the correct colors you're looking for.  This was released in the square and rectangle version. HTH.
> 
> Many others own it, so search here and you'll see pics from forum members:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color - Please post your *PINK & PURPLE* Chanel items here!
> 
> 
> Please post photos of your Chanel items in shades of pink {including purple}. If you have it, please include style #s and color codes, prices, etc. . . . as well. As always, please no commentary in the Reference Library:tender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you!!


----------



## Louisvuittonhelpme

Hi, looking for some info on this bag please. Think its from 2014/15. Not sure on the correct name either. Any help would be appreciated! Thamks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Louisvuittonhelpme said:


> Hi, looking for some info on this bag please. Think its from 2014/15. Not sure on the correct name either. Any help would be appreciated! Thamks


Looks like the plexiglass patent boy from 2015.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Can anyone help me identify the year/season/color of my jumbo double caviar flap? Thank you!~


----------



## ccbaggirl89

scoobiesmomma said:


> Can anyone help me identify the year/season/color of my jumbo double caviar flap? Thank you!~


It's the medium camel color from 2010, although Chanel would likely refer to it as Tan or Dark Beige (camel/caramel is not an official color in Chanel, just online).
Here is a handy guide to date your item: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/authenticate/chanel
This thread has pics of others with the same color: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-beige-camel-chanel-items-here.199913/page-9


----------



## kitk12

Can someone help identify this vintage boy bag? Purchased in 2014


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Hi, from what collection/season is this classic flap ?


----------



## LuvChanel55

apple_glow said:


> Hi, from what collection/season is this classic flap ?


I think it's 17C Pink Caviar! 2017 Cruise Collection!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

LuvChanel55 said:


> I think it's 17C Pink Caviar! 2017 Cruise Collection!



Thank you !


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Good morning friends. Can someone please identify this Chanel? It belongs to my aging mother and we would like to know more.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Good morning friends. Can someone please identify this Chanel? It belongs to my aging mother and we would like to know more.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060504
> View attachment 5060519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060520


It's called the patent box camera case. It's from 2015. Sold one for reference:








						Chanel Blue Quilted Patent Leather Mini Camera Case Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Blue Quilted Patent Leather Mini Camera Case Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's called the patent box camera case. It's from 2015. Sold one for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Blue Quilted Patent Leather Mini Camera Case Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Blue Quilted Patent Leather Mini Camera Case Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Thank you.


----------



## baphi

Any one who can identify chanel bag pls...


----------



## SurfSpinner

Hello, would anyone know the details on this beige lambskin Chanel bag?  It seems to be the small size classic, but I have never seen a beige bag with gold hardware and contrasting BLACK chain strap... thanks for any insight!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SurfSpinner said:


> Hello, would anyone know the details on this beige lambskin Chanel bag?  It seems to be the small size classic, but I have never seen a beige bag with gold hardware and contrasting BLACK chain strap... thanks for any insight!


This just my opinion. Chanel often does a contrast color bag (like the filigree line that has beige/black together and resin chains in a different color from the bag) but generally there is at least one other element of the bag that follows the design through. It would be odd to have just the chain be black and not maybe the turnlock, or an interior pocket, the flap piece, piping, etc.; generally there are some matching elements and not stark contrast. It's entirely possible this bag is 100% authentic but the leather inside the chain was replaced. If you have an interest in buying something have it checked for authenticity.


----------



## stylishhomes

I got this in from Vestiaire in Lille France today.  I am 99% confident that this is auth, but It's worth a look if you ladies have a moment or two.  She looks good, just was wondering what do you think?  Is she the real thing? 
~Thanks so much, Dawne


----------



## parkjimin

Does anyone know if vintage Chanel logos ever looked like this? Found this in my grandma's attic. The logo looks like it's flipped so I am not sure if it's even worth finding an authenticator. It has a serial code and an authentication card. But if Chanel for sure didn't produce this kind of logo then I won't bother with the authenticator.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

stylishhomes said:


> I got this in from Vestiaire in Lille France today.  I am 99% confident that this is auth, but It's worth a look if you ladies have a moment or two.  She looks good, just was wondering what do you think?  Is she the real thing?
> ~Thanks so much, Dawne
> 
> View attachment 5068001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068007


This is not an authentication thread. There are currently no authenticators and no one else is allowed to help. You need to pay privately.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sicm

can anyone identify this chanel?? it’s from 2006-2008


----------



## stylishhomes

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is not an authentication thread. There are currently no authenticators and no one else is allowed to help. You need to pay privately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Sorry about that.  It's been a while since I've been here.  My apologies


----------



## zozoa1990

Does anyone know what the Chanel in the below screenshot is called?


----------



## alynnrsli

Hi , is there anyone can identify what chanel below as I never seen chanel logo quilted at the back maxi chanel. 
thank you in advance ☺️


----------



## clbrown

Hi everybody,
i'm very happy to have joined this forum!! learning so much and very inspiring! 
I have a question for you. I got this Chanel bag that I bought from a lady friends with my mother but I have my doubts. I own other chanel bags and the quality looks and feels real to me. The hardwhare is heavy as my other original and the quality of leather and the stitching is perfect. I have a feeling it's kind of a sample. You might now maybe the name of the bag date etc... I has no longer the sticker with the serial number unfortunately even though you see the mark.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

clbrown said:


> Hi everybody,
> i'm very happy to have joined this forum!! learning so much and very inspiring!
> I have a question for you. I got this Chanel bag that I bought from a lady friends with my mother but I have my doubts. I own other chanel bags and the quality looks and feels real to me. The hardwhare is heavy as my other original and the quality of leather and the stitching is perfect. I have a feeling it's kind of a sample. You might now maybe the name of the bag date etc... I has no longer the sticker with the serial number unfortunately even though you see the mark.


No one can authenticate for you, it's not allowed. You have to pay privately.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The bag looks like the Sharpei shoulder bag from 2010, but only a verified authenticator can say for certain. I'll link a sold one for reference.








						Chanel Turquoise Lambskin Leather Sharpei Large Tote Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Turquoise Lambskin Leather Sharpei Large Tote Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alynnrsli said:


> Hi , is there anyone can identify what chanel below as I never seen chanel logo quilted at the back maxi chanel.
> thank you in advance ☺


No one can authenticate right now, it's not allowed, you have to pay privately.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




If authentic, it's vintage and not something available any longer. You can perform a search in this thread for 'maxi' since others have asked similar questions about these styles before. I'll link items to get you started. Ebay is often a good source for vintage items since many of these come from Japan/overseas.





						The Vintage Thread!
					

Hi ladies, lately I've been seeing so many questions about vintage Chanels and I thought it would be nice to have a thread for discussing vintage pieces :smile1: Ask questions, share photos, care tips, etc!    Personally, I love Vintage Chanel, I have a 0 series Mini flap, and a 2 series M/L...




					forum.purseblog.com
				





			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-xl-jumbo-cc-flap-black-86612?sscid=51k5_c69e


----------



## ccbaggirl89

parkjimin said:


> Does anyone know if vintage Chanel logos ever looked like this? Found this in my grandma's attic. The logo looks like it's flipped so I am not sure if it's even worth finding an authenticator. It has a serial code and an authentication card. But if Chanel for sure didn't produce this kind of logo then I won't bother with the authenticator.
> 
> View attachment 5068010


You have to pay privately for authentication, no one is allowed to help on the forum.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




There are several threads you can look at - the vintage thread to start, and also a thread about the Chanel logo through the years.





						Documenting Chanel CC markings through time
					

Is it cool if a brand new Jumbo with gold hardware made in France has the little square on the bottom right hand side? Most have them on the upper but a new one my mother purchased from Neimans has this on the bottom right and I was concerned. Thanks!  I have a white caviar jumbo with gold...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						The Vintage Thread!
					

Hi ladies, lately I've been seeing so many questions about vintage Chanels and I thought it would be nice to have a thread for discussing vintage pieces :smile1: Ask questions, share photos, care tips, etc!    Personally, I love Vintage Chanel, I have a 0 series Mini flap, and a 2 series M/L...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The cost of authentication will be far less than the value of the bag (if it turns out to be authentic) so it's always worth it to know if the bag is/is not real for value and peace of mind.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

zozoa1990 said:


> Does anyone know what the Chanel in the below screenshot is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068473


It's a 28 series from 20C/cruise. It's mixed leathers, lamb and calf. Cruise bags are usually limited in quantity and harder to locate, and might be exclusive releases to stores. I'll link a sold one:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-calfskin-quilted-shoulder-flap-bag-beige-white-440300
		


You can also look through the Cruise 2020 thread:





						Chanel Cruise 2020 (20C)
					

Can you I love love love it it has shimmer! I couldn’t resist and bought a slg Can you please share a picture?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## clbrown

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No one can authenticate for you, it's not allowed. You have to pay privately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag looks like the Sharpei shoulder bag from 2010, but only a verified authenticator can say for certain. I'll link a sold one for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Turquoise Lambskin Leather Sharpei Large Tote Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Turquoise Lambskin Leather Sharpei Large Tote Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com




OMG Thank you so much!!!!! I really appreciate it the details you gave me. I'll find some place where they can authenticate it for me (in Ibiza unfortunately there isn't... ). 
For me its not about the value but that its authentic o or not. 
Thank you thank you thank you,

have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Debbie_S

Hi there,
can you help me identify this backpack? I can't find it anywhere online...
I thought it's the 2015 Paris Salzburg backpack, but the seller said it's vintage from over 15 years ago and called "Rue Cambon 31"... Apparently, the serial number is missing... Has anyone seen this model before? Do you think it's authentic?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Debbie_S said:


> Hi there,
> can you help me identify this backpack? I can't find it anywhere online...
> I thought it's the 2015 Paris Salzburg backpack, but the seller said it's vintage from over 15 years ago and called "Rue Cambon 31"... Apparently, the serial number is missing... Has anyone seen this model before? Do you think it's authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073199
> View attachment 5073202
> 
> View attachment 5073206


This is not an authentication thread. There are currently no authenticators and no one else is allowed to help. You need to pay privately. If an item is missing the serial/hologram sticker you should definitely have it authenticated before purchase. It does not appear vintage.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I will link an authentic Paris-Salzburg backpack for you:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-calfskin-quilted-small-salzburg-mountain-backpack-black-204365


----------



## julbull

can someone please identify this bag?


----------



## JuliaLe

Hi! My mom went to a boutique today looking for a mini CF but they didn’t have any so they offered her this bag instead. Does anyone know what style is this? This is supposed to be my early birthday present but I really want a mini CF, not a seasonal style. I’m so torn if I should take this bag or keep waiting for the right one (been waiting for half a year with no luck). Thank you in advance!


----------



## Madame Mode

Dear members,

Who can help me identify these two Chanel scarfs?
I did my own research but still doubting. In my opinion the green scarf is the real deal but the blue one isn't. Am i right? 

Best regards,
Leonie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Madame Mode said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Who can help me identify these two Chanel scarfs?
> I did my own research but still doubting. In my opinion the green scarf is the real deal but the blue one isn't. Am i right?
> 
> Best regards,
> Leonie


This is not an authentication thread and no one is allowed to give help on if something is real or not. You have to seek private authentication help.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## mrs.JC

Found this on Insta, looks like a Jumbo possibly?  Gold hardware, red caviar?  Anyone know what series this was?


----------



## LuvChanel55

mrs.JC said:


> Found this on Insta, looks like a Jumbo possibly?  Gold hardware, red caviar?  Anyone know what series this was?
> 
> View attachment 5076266


It's a medium flap! I'm thinking it's maybe a 2009 red caviar flap or a vintage red caviar


----------



## mrs.JC

LuvChanel55 said:


> It's a medium flap! I'm thinking it's maybe a 2009 red caviar flap or a vintage red caviar



Ty so much!


----------



## Elle Candy

May I know the name of this bag? Anyone has a modelling pic? Thank you!


----------



## redjellybean

I found the picture on this forum , it’s not clear so I am wondering if anyone knows the name of the bag , and the price (us$ or cad $ ) . If you have it , is it crossbody ? thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

redjellybean said:


> I found the picture on this forum , it’s not clear so I am wondering if anyone knows the name of the bag , and the price (us$ or cad $ ) . If you have it , is it crossbody ? thank you
> 
> View attachment 5077423


It's called A Real Catch Flap and has been released two seasons now in various colors. It can crossbody. Not sure of it's original price, but it regularly goes for 5K+ on resale.


----------



## redjellybean

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's called A Real Catch Flap and has been released two seasons now in various colors. It can crossbody. Not sure of it's original price, but it regularly goes for 5K+ on resale.


Thank you


----------



## Pchul

zozoa1990 said:


> Does anyone know what the Chanel in the below screenshot is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068473


I have the same bag in black! Came out summer 2018


----------



## ccbaggirl89

julbull said:


> can someone please identify this bag?


It's from Spring/Summer 2021, the Entwined Chain Bag in size small, in shiny lamb. It's super small, almost nano.


----------



## MikaelaN

Saw this bag on IG and was hoping someone here could identify it for me such as name, season or code, and price.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Elle Candy said:


> May I know the name of this bag? Anyone has a modelling pic? Thank you!


I think this was first released for 19C and is getting released again for 21C. The first color released was a pale/sky blue. I'll link one for you with more details. The link is for information only and isn't meant to be an endorsement


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-calfskin-quilted-top-handle-flap-light-blue-711436


----------



## bisbeepurse

Hi! Saw this on a blogger and thought it looked beautiful. Can anyone tell me the name/style of this vintage bag? Thanks!


----------



## Momomomo123456

Hello everyone, I am new to this community. Can you please assist me with identifying this style? I have been looking all over. I would appreciate this loads. Thank you!


----------



## Lanaseattle

Can someone help me identify what bag this strap goes to?  Not even sure if it’s real Chanel to be honest. Any thoughts ? 
thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bisbeepurse said:


> Hi! Saw this on a blogger and thought it looked beautiful. Can anyone tell me the name/style of this vintage bag? Thanks!


It doesn't have a style name, it's too old. It's from approx. 1989-1991 and is lambskin, with a single flap. I believe it was originally packaged with a pouch/insert/wallet to clip or button inside. I've seen it in black, beige, red and navy.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lanaseattle said:


> Can someone help me identify what bag this strap goes to?  Not even sure if it’s real Chanel to be honest. Any thoughts ?
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082294
> View attachment 5082295


This is not an authentication thread and members are not allowed to comment on authenticity of items. A private service might be able to tell you if you have something authentic or not. 





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Lanaseattle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is not an authentication thread and members are not allowed to comment on authenticity of items. A private service might be able to tell you if you have something authentic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to CHANEL in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous authentication thread that has been closed for posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html  The PurseForum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you


----------



## carvedwords

What bag is Lily Allen carrying?


----------



## LuvChanel55

carvedwords said:


> What bag is Lily Allen carrying?


I think it's a lambskin single flap maxi


----------



## Lanaseattle

What is this specific Chanel bag strap from ?


----------



## catherineinsydney

Hi, does anyone know which year this Chanel shopping tote is from? Or any other information like name?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

catherineinsydney said:


> Hi, does anyone know which year this Chanel shopping tote is from? Or any other information like name?


2017 Big Bang hobo


----------



## Charmaine13

Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Picture was found on Google. TIA


----------



## catherineinsydney

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2017 Big Bang hobo


Thank you! How did you know this?


----------



## catherineinsydney

Can someone please give the the name and year of this tote?


----------



## LuvChanel55

catherineinsydney said:


> Can someone please give the the name and year of this tote?


I don't believe Chanel ever made this kind of bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Momomomo123456 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this community. Can you please assist me with identifying this style? I have been looking all over. I would appreciate this loads. Thank you!


IMO it looks vintage and to old for a specific style name. It appears to be caviar. These are usually referred to as vintage shopping bags. I'll link a sold one for you to see a similar style. If you plan to purchase it, get it authenticated privately and they might be able to tell you more. The link is for info only and not an endorsement of the site. There are a lot of hobo/shopping shoulder bags coming out for the next collection if you like that style. HTH.




__





						Chanel Cruise 2021/2022 (22C)
					

From Red




					forum.purseblog.com
				











						Chanel Vintage Cc Black Caviar Shoulder Bag
					

Designer Handbags, Designer Purses, fine sunglasses  buy today  Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Burberry and more...




					www.luxedh.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MikaelaN said:


> Saw this bag on IG and was hoping someone here could identify it for me such as name, season or code, and price.


It's the grained flat quilt top handle from Sp/Su 2019 Act 1. Retailed for US 4500. Came in white, black and taupe, maybe others.








						Chanel Spring Summer 2019 Seasonal Bag Collection Act 1 | Bragmybag
					

Chanel Lambskin CC Flap Bag Style code: AS0321 Size: 5.1' x 7' x 3.1' inches Price: $3500 USD, $4175 CAD, €2950 EUR, £2670 GBP, $4930 SGD, $25500 HKD,



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## bisbeepurse

Thanks for responding!

Have another bag I would like identified. Anyone know anything about this bag? It's not the traditional flap shape .


----------



## Nailia

Hello all! I am fairly new here  Recently received this bag that was stated as vintage double flap (the hardware is both gold and silver). I wonder if anybody knows which year this one might have come from? Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nailia said:


> Hello all! I am fairly new here  Recently received this bag that was stated as vintage double flap (the hardware is both gold and silver). I wonder if anybody knows which year this one might have come from? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085949


Likely a 2-series from the early 90s. I'll link one for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-quilted-medium-double-flap-beige-713824


----------



## Nailia

Nailia said:


> Hello all! I am fairly new here  Recently received this bag that was stated as vintage double flap (the hardware is both gold and silver). I wonder if anybody knows which year this one might have come from? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085949


Thanks a ton!


----------



## Nailia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Likely a 2-series from the early 90s. I'll link one for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-quilted-medium-double-flap-beige-713824


Thanks a ton!


----------



## MikaelaN

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's the grained flat quilt top handle from Sp/Su 2019 Act 1. Retailed for US 4500. Came in white, black and taupe, maybe others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Spring Summer 2019 Seasonal Bag Collection Act 1 | Bragmybag
> 
> 
> Chanel Lambskin CC Flap Bag Style code: AS0321 Size: 5.1' x 7' x 3.1' inches Price: $3500 USD, $4175 CAD, €2950 EUR, £2670 GBP, $4930 SGD, $25500 HKD,
> 
> 
> 
> www.bragmybag.com


You’re amazing! Thank you so much for identifying it for me!


----------



## Gabel

Hi! I found this pic/bag on instagram. Does anybody know from which collection it is? Thank you.


----------



## Daisyslove

Anyone know if this is still being made? What collection is it from?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Daisyslove said:


> Anyone know if this is still being made? What collection is it from?


Not made anymore. It's from 1990-1994, somewhere around then. Vintage, probably from the 3-series. It's a camera bag, those are still made all the time but not this exact one. You need to find it on resale sites, ebay, posh, etc.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gabel said:


> Hi! I found this pic/bag on instagram. Does anybody know from which collection it is? Thank you.


Fall/Winter 2018, Act 2. Retail approx 4200.


----------



## Gabel

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fall/Winter 2018, Act 2. Retail approx 4200.


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Daisyslove

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not made anymore. It's from 1990-1994, somewhere around then. Vintage, probably from the 3-series. It's a camera bag, those are still made all the time but not this exact one. You need to find it on resale sites, ebay, posh, etc.


Thank you!


----------



## Daisyslove

Anyone know the style number for this bag?


----------



## chicklety

Hi - Can anyone help identify this Chanel tweed or boucle jacket? It is supposed to be from 2003 or 2004 but I can not find anything even close...maybe it is a knockoff or some other designer??  thanks so much!


----------



## Allthebagsmine

JuliaLe said:


> Hi! My mom went to a boutique today looking for a mini CF but they didn’t have any so they offered her this bag instead. Does anyone know what style is this? This is supposed to be my early birthday present but I really want a mini CF, not a seasonal style. I’m so torn if I should take this bag or keep waiting for the right one (been waiting for half a year with no luck). Thank you in advance!


I love this bag, did you find the style? And did you keep or return? Thanks


----------



## fashionelite

does anyone know what the trifold wallets that are shaped like an o case are called? I really want to ask an SA for one in the 21A grey color but I’m not sure what to ask for.

here are some pictures I found online.
TIA


----------



## joylisajo

Hi! I'd appreciate it if anyone can identify this wallet/clutch on chain crossbody style for me. Looks as if it's related to the boy flap style. It was like 10x5x1 in. The chain did not have the leather woven in it like we normally see. But did have about 6 in of thin leather in the middle for the shoulders. It must be lambskin cuz there were quite a bit of scratches =/
The metallic purple was what drew me in.
Style name, years sold, collection, other colors released would be great!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashionelite said:


> does anyone know what the trifold wallets that are shaped like an o case are called? I really want to ask an SA for one in the 21A grey color but I’m not sure what to ask for.
> 
> here are some pictures I found online.
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 5089317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089319


They are called double flap wallets. Just show the SA the pictures as you have posted here. I'll link a similar one for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-caviar-quilted-double-flap-wallet-pink-679942


----------



## joylisajo

Daisyslove said:


> Anyone know the style number for this bag?


AS2431 Mini flap bag with top handle
I'm thinking about buying one myself. Such a beauty


----------



## CJPC90292

Hi! Does anyone know the name of this bag? From Fall 2012. Is there a way to find if it came in other colors? I’ve done an exhaustive search and only found it in this olive green. Thank you so much!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CJPC90292 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the name of this bag? From Fall 2012. Is there a way to find if it came in other colors? I’ve done an exhaustive search and only found it in this olive green. Thank you so much!!


F/W 2012 bubble flap and/or micro bubble flap, it goes by both names. It came in red, black, navy, bright blue, green, purple, etc.


----------



## CJPC90292

ccbaggirl89 said:


> F/W 2012 bubble flap and/or micro bubble flap, it goes by both names. It came in red, black, navy, bright blue, green, purple, etc.


Thank you for all the details! Greatly appreciated


----------



## samouu

Hi the Chanel elite! 

Can anyone please help me identify the model of this gorgeous bag ? 



Thanks a lot for your kind help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samouu said:


> Hi the Chanel elite!
> 
> Can anyone please help me identify the model of this gorgeous bag ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind help!


It's vintage and has no model name. Just go to Google images and type in 'chanel vintage brown tote' or 'chanel vintage brown shopping tote' and you'll see hundreds of similar models, including this one. This appears to be calfskin.


----------



## Pchul

Anyone know the reference number for this bag? Think it was released in 2020


----------



## loyal.scorpion

Does someone know the name of this bag? Does the large logo has a different name or is it just a vintage classic flap?
thank you in advance!


----------



## Daisyslove

joylisajo said:


> AS2431 Mini flap bag with top handle
> I'm thinking about buying one myself. Such a beauty


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

loyal.scorpion said:


> Does someone know the name of this bag? Does the large logo has a different name or is it just a vintage classic flap?
> thank you in advance!


It doesn't have a name, it's too old. Just vintage single flap, or vintage shoulder bag. You generally describe the logo by using 'vintage flap with oversized CC's' or 'vintage flap with large CC logo'.


----------



## loyal.scorpion

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It doesn't have a name, it's too old. Just vintage single flap, or vintage shoulder bag. You generally describe the logo by using 'vintage flap with oversized CC's' or 'vintage flap with large CC logo'.


 Thank you


----------



## solveig_grig

Hi, can someone please help me to identify this bag? Year, model name, etc.


----------



## dove221

I purchased this bag a couple of years ago at the Chanel at South Coast. I forgot to ask the SA what the name of it is and he is no longer there. Any ideas? Please let me know


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dove221 said:


> I purchased this bag a couple of years ago at the Chanel at South Coast. I forgot to ask the SA what the name of it is and he is no longer there. Any ideas? Please let me know
> View attachment 5096342


Urban Companion


----------



## dove221

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Urban Companion


Thank you! So wonderful that you could let me know!!


----------



## kevin131087

Anyone knows the exact name of this bag please? And cost? Thank you in advance.


----------



## babycake5

Hello! Does anybody know which collection this mini rectangle is from? TIA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

babycake5 said:


> Hello! Does anybody know which collection this mini rectangle is from? TIA


Fall 2018


----------



## Camilla Ü

What season is This pink Chanel classic flap? 21p? 21c? 20s? Or??  tyia


----------



## Leezelee

Anyone knows from which collection is this and retail price? Thanks!


----------



## redjellybean

Does anyone know the name or code of this bag ? Thank you


----------



## tiffbone

Does anybody know which collection is this mini rectangle from? Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

redjellybean said:


> Does anyone know the name or code of this bag ? Thank you


Someone already asked this and posted a pic with it's code. Just save and enlarge their photo to see the style number.




__





						Please identify this CHANEL
					

Found this on Insta, looks like a Jumbo possibly?  Gold hardware, red caviar?  Anyone know what series this was?




					forum.purseblog.com
				




This bag was first released for 19C and was released again for 21C. I'll link one for you with more details. The link is for information only and isn't meant to be an endorsement


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-calfskin-quilted-top-handle-flap-light-blue-711436


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Leezelee said:


> Anyone knows from which collection is this and retail price? Thanks!


It's a wallet on chain with an insert from 30 series, so there's still a chance it's available in boutiques.


----------



## papaya232

Hi all  New here, lover of LV, Celine, and Dior but I'm itching to make my next Chanel purchase after seeing this CF! I ADORE this color, it's a perfect shade for a more chill day look. I thought it was Beige Clair at first but it actually looks like a seasonal beige? Can anyone help me identify the name and/or season? (hopefully in caviar!) Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

papaya232 said:


> Hi all  New here, lover of LV, Celine, and Dior but I'm itching to make my next Chanel purchase after seeing this CF! I ADORE this color, it's a perfect shade for a more chill day look. I thought it was Beige Clair at first but it actually looks like a seasonal beige? Can anyone help me identify the name and/or season? (hopefully in caviar!) Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101226
> View attachment 5101229


There is a thread for beige and you might see your color there. Chanel refers to all bags in this color as beige or dark beige, regardless of season. If you have a better idea of when this photo was taken it might narrow down the possible year/season it came from. And check this thread:




__





						Color - Please post your *BROWN & TAN/BEIGE/CAMEL* Chanel items here!
					

Miss Beige Clair :love:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## handbaghubby

Does anyone know the names of these two bags please:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

handbaghubby said:


> Does anyone know the names of these two bags please:
> View attachment 5104341
> View attachment 5104342


one is considered a clutch with chain and/or phone holder:  Ref.  AP2291 B06092 NC633 








						Clutches with Chain - Small leather goods — Fashion | CHANEL
					

The clutches with chain creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com
				




the other is a flap coin purse:  Ref.  AP2200 B05810 94305 








						Clutches with Chain - Small leather goods — Fashion | CHANEL
					

The clutches with chain creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com
				




contact customer service and they can probably help you locate colors and stock


----------



## AmyPodd

I have a bag that I think is Chanel but need some experts to weigh in on it - is this the place for that?  Or is there a place for that?
Thanks in Advance!
Amy


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AmyPodd said:


> I have a bag that I think is Chanel but need some experts to weigh in on it - is this the place for that?  Or is there a place for that?
> Thanks in Advance!
> Amy








						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

More pictures  Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## masha_420

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They are called double flap wallets. Just show the SA the pictures as you have posted here. I'll link a similar one for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-caviar-quilted-double-flap-wallet-pink-679942


hi does anyone know the name of/can help identify this chanel bag i will actually love you forever


----------



## mcruz3

Can someone help me identify this bag? How much is it worth?


----------



## samouu

Hello! 
can someone please help me identify this vintage patent Chanel? Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mcruz3 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? How much is it worth?


It's a vintage lambskin camera bag with tassel. It is likely from a 0-2 series from about 1989-1991, or close to that. What it is worth is up to you. Go on ebay or resale sites to get an idea of what they sell for.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samouu said:


> Hello!
> can someone please help me identify this vintage patent Chanel? Thanks


It's a vintage camera bag, circa 1 series, about 1989-1991. Likely MIF and should have a few hallmarks unique to it, like an interior pull charm and an exterior large CC charm, too. Some people call it a shoulder bag but it was part of the camera bag family. You'd need to search ebay and resale sites to find one, they come up for sale a lot. I'll link a similar sold one:




__





						Buy Chanel Vintage Camera Bag Quilted Leather Large Black 2346501
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Vintage Camera Bag Quilted Leather Large at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 2346501




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## rufinu

I was told this is from the 80s but I am not sure. Can someone identify? Thanks.


----------



## hkim019

Hello! Could anyone please help me identify this patent leather Chanel bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hkim019 said:


> Hello! Could anyone please help me identify this patent leather Chanel bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5114653


Circa 2005/2006. It was called the supermodel flap because it was worn by several supermodels and actresses  Looks like it also came in white.


----------



## hkim019

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Circa 2005/2006. It was called the supermodel flap because it was worn by several supermodels and actresses  Looks like it also came in white.
> 
> View attachment 5115068


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Mia Bundgaard

anyone who knows which season this bag is from? Auction said approx 2017


----------



## pursejas

Can anyone help me identify the bag Chrissy is wearing?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rufinu said:


> I was told this is from the 80s but I am not sure. Can someone identify? Thanks.
> View attachment 5112277
> View attachment 5112278
> View attachment 5112279
> View attachment 5112280








						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

More pictures  Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mia Bundgaard said:


> anyone who knows which season this bag is from? Auction said approx 2017


Pre-fall 2017. Chevron stitched chain flap. Link to all the info: https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-chevron-stitched-chain-top-handle-flap-bag/


----------



## Mia Bundgaard

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Pre-fall 2017. Chevron stitched chain flap. Link to all the info: https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-chevron-stitched-chain-top-handle-flap-bag/



thank you so much!


----------



## cph706

Can anyone tell me a little about this bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cph706 said:


> Can anyone tell me a little about this bag? Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118227


It's stunning  It's most likely a 1-series lambskin from the mid 1980s. It's rare; I've seen just a few through the years (in black, on ebay) and never on traditional reseller sites. It's considered a wave pattern or circular wave stitch. It wouldn't have a collection name so you would describe it as a 'vintage flap with wave pattern.' It would have the gold-plated hardware, too. I'll link something similar: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cl...on-5676-black-lambskin-shoulder-bag/25842459/
HTH


----------



## LegacyFox




----------



## Kyla.A

Can anyone identify these shoes? I am trying to figure out if they are real, so the first step is figuring out if they were ever actually made. I know a mule version of these existed


----------



## loyal.scorpion

Hi bag lovers,

Do you happen to know the name of this model? According to the serial number, the bag is from 2009/2010. Looks a bit like a shopping tote but I am not familiar with this style.

Kind regards


----------



## LegacyFox

LegacyFox said:


> View attachment 5119772


Hi all, anyone know what color this bag is? From which season?


----------



## nicole0612

pursejas said:


> Can anyone help me identify the bag Chrissy is wearing?
> View attachment 5117538


Carry Around Flap Bag. I have it and love it!


----------



## colettechanel

Can anybody help advise what collection this was from? I think I bought it on Bond Street, London in about 2014
Thank you


----------



## pursejas

nicole0612 said:


> Carry Around Flap Bag. I have it and love it!


Thank you!! It is looks so useful! I was looking at their current messenger bag, this looks like a better one.


----------



## julliandy

Can anyone identify this Chanel?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

colettechanel said:


> Can anybody help advise what collection this was from? I think I bought it on Bond Street, London in about 2014
> Thank you


It's from 11P/Spring, the precious jewel mini, from 2011


----------



## ccbaggirl89

loyal.scorpion said:


> Hi bag lovers,
> 
> Do you happen to know the name of this model? According to the serial number, the bag is from 2009/2010. Looks a bit like a shopping tote but I am not familiar with this style.
> 
> Kind regards


It's a cc timeless shopping tote - totes generally don't get collection names. It's 13 series, so likely a 2009 collection, a seasonal piece that wasn't repeated. It's not full leather, its outlined quite a bit with a canvas and/or ribbon fabric. The 2009 bags had a bit of a black/white theme so my guess is Spring/Summer 2009 or Cruise 2009. If you want to purchase it have it authenticated privately and they might be able to tell you more.


----------



## julliandy

Hello good evening everyone. I have posted this already. (I’m trying to delete my previous post) but it was bad angle/screenshots. These are the closer ones. Anyone know what this bag is called? Or date? THANK YOU!!


----------



## colettechanel

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's from 11P/Spring, the precious jewel mini, from 2011


Thank you so much! Hadn’t realised it was so long ago!


----------



## loyal.scorpion

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a cc timeless shopping tote - totes generally don't get collection names. It's 13 series, so likely a 2009 collection, a seasonal piece that wasn't repeated. It's not full leather, its outlined quite a bit with a canvas and/or ribbon fabric. The 2009 bags had a bit of a black/white theme so my guess is Spring/Summer 2009 or Cruise 2009. If you want to purchase it have it authenticated privately and they might be able to tell you more.


 
Thank you for the info. That’s very helpful


----------



## cph706

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's stunning  It's most likely a 1-series lambskin from the mid 1980s. It's rare; I've seen just a few through the years (in black, on ebay) and never on traditional reseller sites. It's considered a wave pattern or circular wave stitch. It wouldn't have a collection name so you would describe it as a 'vintage flap with wave pattern.' It would have the gold-plated hardware, too. I'll link something similar: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-cl...on-5676-black-lambskin-shoulder-bag/25842459/
> HTH


Perfect, TYSM!


----------



## amna72

Hi, can you please let me know from which season this bag is?


----------



## wrtau23

Any info on the name of this bag (hoping it is authentic)?  Think is is from a this year, but don't know the collection/name.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## futiledalliance

Hi! I’m looking for a Lambskin white rectangular mini. I’ve seen some on resale sites but am not completely convinced of their authenticity. Has Chanel made a white Lambskin rectangular mini with champagne hardware?


----------



## renee_nyc

Hi. Does anyone know which collection these combat boots are from?






						Chanel Boots for Women - Vestiaire Collective
					

Buy second-hand Chanel Boots for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.




					trsy.co


----------



## ccbaggirl89

futiledalliance said:


> Hi! I’m looking for a Lambskin white rectangular mini. I’ve seen some on resale sites but am not completely convinced of their authenticity. Has Chanel made a white Lambskin rectangular mini with champagne hardware?


Hi. You need to pay for a private service if you locate one, we cannot discuss authenticity.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

More pictures  Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Hi can someone identify this bag please? I got it from my mom's closet and she doesn't remember what collection it's from or when she got it. I think it's a jumbo size and the leather is super soft/shapeless so I'm not sure if it's lambskin or goatskin, or something else. 

I've attached close-ups of the leather grain in hopes that somebody can tell me what leather this is, and also the price tag from NM in case there's any relevant information on there that might help with identification.


----------



## futiledalliance

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hi. You need to pay for a private service if you locate one, we cannot discuss authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> More pictures  Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh, I wasn’t asking about the authenticity of that particular bag- more so to identify if Chanel has made any white Lambskin minis in recent years. I am looking for one, but unsure of their existence.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Hi can someone identify this bag please? I got it from my mom's closet and she doesn't remember what collection it's from or when she got it. I think it's a jumbo size and the leather is super soft/shapeless so I'm not sure if it's lambskin or goatskin, or something else.
> 
> I've attached close-ups of the leather grain in hopes that somebody can tell me what leather this is, and also the price tag from NM in case there's any relevant information on there that might help with identification.
> 
> View attachment 5124747
> View attachment 5124748
> View attachment 5124749
> View attachment 5124750


Vertical stitch flap from 2011. It only came in lambskin and was made in a few sizes and colors. They come up for sale a lot on resale sites so you can easily find more info. if needed. I'll link a sold one.








						Chanel Red Vertical-Stitch Lambskin Leather Jumbo Flap Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Chanel Red Vertical-Stitch Lambskin Leather Jumbo Flap Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

futiledalliance said:


> Oh, I wasn’t asking about the authenticity of that particular bag- more so to identify if Chanel has made any white Lambskin minis in recent years. I am looking for one, but unsure of their existence.


The one you linked is a 31 series, which is current season. Chanel has it on their website right now in the medium and it is available this season in the mini, too.
Chanel: https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/A01112Y0405910601/classic-handbag-lambskin-gold-tone-metal/

The photo you posted was taken from Fashionphile, a trusted resale site by many users on this forum.
You can also visit the mini clubhouse thread and the shopping threads:





						MINI~MINI~MINI! Mini Flap Thread
					

Sorry this is off topic, but I ADORE your skirt. Where is it from? :smile:  Thank you! They are actually a pair of shorts from Zimmerman! “The love struck spliced short” Very comfortable silk short, they also have a matching top!




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Chanel Boutique/Store stock updates - No questions/comments - READ 1st POST!
					

This thread is for posting updates on Boutique and Store stock only.  You MUST post the location of the items (i.e. Saks, etc.), and please try to include photo and price to prevent questions and repetitive PMs. No commentary please, it will be deleted.  If you wish to request SA information...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						ISO: Please help me FIND!
					

Still ISO small white cf with ghw! Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Vertical stitch flap from 2011. It only came in lambskin and was made in a few sizes and colors. They come up for sale a lot on resale sites so you can easily find more info. if needed. I'll link a sold one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Red Vertical-Stitch Lambskin Leather Jumbo Flap Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Red Vertical-Stitch Lambskin Leather Jumbo Flap Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Wow! Thank you so much!


----------



## electricbluerita

Please help me identify this bag. These pictures are from a sold listing on Poshmark. Thank you so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

electricbluerita said:


> Please help me identify this bag. These pictures are from a sold listing on Poshmark. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5126059
> View attachment 5126060


Fall 2013 Perfect Edge. There was the exact style in Fall 2012 but one difference, the CC lock in 2012 didn't have the side tabs. If you're looking for one you can tell a 2012 vs. 2013 by the CC logo.


----------



## cutieboomber

I'm in the market for a mini Reissue and would love some help finding this one pictured! Anyone know which season or what the code is for this colour?

TIA


----------



## electricbluerita

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fall 2013 Perfect Edge. There was the exact style in Fall 2012 but one difference, the CC lock in 2012 didn't have the side tabs. If you're looking for one you can tell a 2012 vs. 2013 by the CC logo.



Thank you very, very much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cutieboomber said:


> I'm in the market for a mini Reissue and would love some help finding this one pictured! Anyone know which season or what the code is for this colour?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 5126203


Wrong thread. Visit one of these two: 





						ISO: Please help me FIND!
					

Still ISO small white cf with ghw! Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						CHANEL REISSUE
					

I like the look of ruthenium hardware on other people but me. So it’s really different for every bag coz mine has the rubbed off look right from the bat inside the grommets lol.  The chain and the lock have an “antiqued” gold look right out of a box. The grommets don’t have any of the wear nor...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## b.Jane

Deleted


----------



## ccbaggirl89

b.Jane said:


> Hello! I was offered this Chanel bag from a reseller. however, she received it as gift and doesn’t have much info other than it was from The Real Real and year 2020. I would like to know the season and name of the color. Would appreciate your help! I also hope it’s authentic lol


You have to pay for a private service to help you out, members aren't allowed to help with anything regarding authenticity from resellers. You might just try looking through the Mini thread to see if you can spot a similar one.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

More pictures  Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						MINI~MINI~MINI! Mini Flap Thread
					

My 2nd mini flap. 21A beige  This is a very nice shade of beige. Do you have the colour ref?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## b.Jane

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You have to pay for a private service to help you out, members aren't allowed to help with anything regarding authenticity from resellers. You might just try looking through the Mini thread to see if you can spot a similar one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> More pictures  Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI~MINI~MINI! Mini Flap Thread
> 
> 
> My 2nd mini flap. 21A beige  This is a very nice shade of beige. Do you have the colour ref?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Understood. Was hoping someone could identify the color and season.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

b.Jane said:


> Understood. Was hoping someone could identify the color and season.


No prob.  This is really a thread for bag identification, like model and style. Not too many people chime in on this thread so the mini thread is a better option for more replies to your question - it'll be seen by more people (who love minis!).


----------



## bergafer3

What’s the name of this backpack? Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> What’s the name of this backpack? Thanks


Fall/Winter 2018 Chevron Chic backpack, retailed for US$4500. Calfskin leather. I believe it came in red and black


----------



## bergafer3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fall/Winter 2018 Chevron Chic backpack, retailed for US$4500. Calfskin leather. I believe it came in red and black


Thank you!


----------



## luvpurses03

Hello! I am new to this thread  can someone please help me identify the style/model of this Chanel quilted flap bag and how much was it retailed for. it’s single flap with fabric interior, has no leather interwoven on the chain strap. I’d really appreciate your help! Thank you!

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-calfskin-stitched-quilted-flap-black-742621


----------



## Bellaeves

Hi! Could anyone help to indentify this bag? All I know is that it's a 2 series. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bellaeves said:


> Hi! Could anyone help to indentify this bag? All I know is that it's a 2 series. Thanks in advance!


It's vintage and doesn't have a name, other than vintage flap. If it's a double flap it's called a vintage chevron double flap, if it's a single flap it's a vintage chevron single flap/shoulder bag. It's in lambskin and has the gold-plated hardware. A 2-series is from the very early 1990s. If you need to have it authenticated you have to pay for a private service.


----------



## samouu

Hello experts!

-can someone please help me identify this bag?Is it the trendy cc?

All I know is that it’s from 2012-2013.
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Bellaeves

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage and doesn't have a name, other than vintage flap. If it's a double flap it's called a vintage chevron double flap, if it's a single flap it's a vintage chevron single flap/shoulder bag. It's in lambskin and has the gold-plated hardware. A 2-series is from the very early 1990s. If you need to have it authenticated you have to pay for a private service.


Thank you! I'll need to get it authenticated for sure. Thanks for your reply ☺️


----------



## ccpanda

Hi there! Can anyone identify this bag and the series/collection it’s from?


----------



## LuvChanel55

ccpanda said:


> Hi there! Can anyone identify this bag and the series/collection it’s from?


Jumbo Single Flap with the Bijoux chain (I think 2006-2008 ?)


----------



## Sssparkle

Hi, could you please help me with identifying these two, single flap with python details and leboy bag?
If anyone had experience buying from that Instagram store, please let me know, as they are suspicious to me, they don't accept paypal and are from Indonesia, where most frauds come from.
Thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## jasmine007

Saw this image somewhere and was thinking what kind of bag is this one?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sssparkle said:


> Hi, could you please help me with identifying these two, single flap with python details and leboy bag?
> If anyone had experience buying from that Instagram store, please let me know, as they are suspicious to me, they don't accept paypal and are from Indonesia, where most frauds come from.
> Thank you in advance ❤


You need to post in the correct forum for Instagram info. Members cannot help with issues regarding authenticity, you have to pay for a private service.





						Buying off Instagram | Instagram Sellers
					

I'm so torn because I've found the mini I've been wanting for ages but it's from a seller off Instagram. Has anyone purchased a bag from one of these sellers and had a good experience?




					forum.purseblog.com
				




CC Frame flap / 26 series / 2018








						Chanel Classic Frame Flap Bag | Bragmybag
					

As part of the Fall Winter 2018 Collection Act 2, a new lookalike Classic Flap Bag has been created. This Chanel Classic Frame Flap Bag is categorized as



					www.bragmybag.com
				




Boy Braid Around / 25 series/ 2017








						Chanel Chevron Braid Around Bag | Bragmybag
					

We have to admit – Chanel keeps surprising us. It’s not the first-time that we have seen a Boy Bag that’s designed with Braid Around the flap. For



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jasmine007 said:


> Saw this image somewhere and was thinking what kind of bag is this one?


it's part of the Pearl Obsession line from 2008/12 series, pictured on Rosie HW


----------



## Sssparkle

@ccbaggirl89, you are miracle, such knowledgeable girl! Thank you a lot. I've actually sesrched for 2017/2018. series as serial number starts with 24, but couldn't find it. Thank you once again ❤️


----------



## jasmine007

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's part of the Pearl Obsession line from 2008/12 series, pictured on Rosie HW
> View attachment 5133269


Thanks!


----------



## SurfSpinner

Would anyone know the name of this Chanel tote?  I believe it is from 2012 / 2013... thank you!


----------



## Tanna1

Can someone identify this patent leather channel bag? I believe this is not the original color andit's been died black. I'm not certain if that is a valid date code sticker. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks for your help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SurfSpinner said:


> Would anyone know the name of this Chanel tote?  I believe it is from 2012 / 2013... thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133995


pre-fall 2010, soft cc timeless tote. it was released a few times from 2010 to 2014


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tanna1 said:


> Can someone identify this patent leather channel bag? I believe this is not the original color andit's been died black. I'm not certain if that is a valid date code sticker. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks for your help!


You would have to pay privately to get it authenticated, no one is allowed to comment on authenticity. It looks like it could be a sample, or employee bag, something like that. The gold stickers are placed in bags from Japan, that one has a date code that would be from 1996. You can also try searching ebay for similar bags and see what more you can find about it.


----------



## samouu

Hello experts

can someone please help me identify this bag? i have been searching but couldn’t find anything. It does not look like the « nature », this is different.


thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## danasb

Hello, can anyone please help me identify what type of leather is used in this WOC, and if it's part of any collection? It was bought in the boutique in 2017, with serial #24. To me it feels like a more matte version of the regular caviar/grained calfskin leather with the "Chanel" print. Thank you so much!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Saw this in the shopping thread so its new. Any info would be helpful. Name? Price? Does it come in white? TIA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

danasb said:


> Hello, can anyone please help me identify what type of leather is used in this WOC, and if it's part of any collection? It was bought in the boutique in 2017, with serial #24. To me it feels like a more matte version of the regular caviar/grained calfskin leather with the "Chanel" print. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5135154
> View attachment 5135155


It's the 2017 printed leather WOC, it's not traditional caviar, my guess is a printed calfskin. Matte caviar or soft caviar would still have grains. If it has no visible grain and you can't feel a grain then it's likely calfskin. Here is a link to another thread and also a video. HTH.






						Caviar leather with Chanel print?
					

hi guys! I just recieved my first Chanel WOC from Vestiaire and when I looked at it I noticed that the caviar leather has ”chanel” printed on the leather everywhere, and not the usual caviar leather. The serialnumber starts with 24, is it authentic? Have Chanel made WOCs that have that kind of...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## kimy1214

Hi,

I bought this lovely preloved chanel in beige. Can identify this pls?

thanks


----------



## Typhi

Hello please help me identify the name and series about these bags
I have seen them in a few places but no information name etc 
Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kimy1214 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this lovely preloved chanel in beige. Can identify this pls?
> 
> thanks


Spring 2013. Thin City tote.


----------



## kimy1214

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Spring 2013. Thin City tote.




thanks so much dear!


----------



## Nexeis

Hello!

Can someone help identify this bag? My mother received it as a gift. I did some research and noticed that the serial number starts with a 1 and is 7 digits so it has to be from 1989-1991.

Does anyone know?

Edit: tagging @ccbaggirl89 because she seems to have a lot of knowledge.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nexeis said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can someone help identify this bag? My mother received it as a gift. I did some research and noticed that the serial number starts with a 1 and is 7 digits so it has to be from 1989-1991.
> 
> Does anyone know?
> 
> Edit: tagging @ccbaggirl89 because she seems to have a lot of knowledge.
> 
> View attachment 5136971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136974


I just shop and browse A LOT   The year(s) are correct, a 1 series is very late 80s/early 90s. It won't have an official name because it's vintage and too old. You just describe it by the main stand-out features. In this case, the CC circle logo charm, which they only used in the earlier series. So, it's a vintage red lambskin camera bag and/or shoulder bag with circle CC charm. I'll link similar ones; they often come up for sale on ebay and other similar sites.






						Chanel Vintage Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Leather CC Logo Charm Chain Bucket Bag
					

Authentic Vintage Chanel Red lambskin Leather bucket bag. It has a quilted bottom leather trim. The top has a drawstring style closure. The inside has a spacious interior with a small matching pouch attached to the inside by a leather strap.




					www.fmasarovic.com
				











						Vintage CHANEL Cherry Red Caviar Leather Quilted Shoulder Bag - Etsy
					

This Shoulder Bags item by eNdApPi has 84 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Japan. Listed on Sep 5, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## VintageAndVino

Hello! Can you please help me identify this bag? It is a 5 series. Thank you ao much!


----------



## VintageAndVino

Hello! Can you please help me identify this bag? It is a 6 series. Thank you much!


----------



## FruitBag

Hello 
Can someone identify this model? Looks like a single flap bag though the single flap has another hardware


----------



## famouslyme

Hi there,
Would someone be able to identify which collection this bag is from and may I know the size please (I believe there are two sizes)?  I think it was released end 2020/early 2021.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pjhm

rufinu said:


> I was told this is from the 80s but I am not sure. Can someone identify? Thanks.
> View attachment 5112277
> View attachment 5112278
> View attachment 5112279
> View attachment 5112280


I think it’s from the early 1990s because I have a similar bag with ccs that are of that size.
Yours looks like lambskin, mine was in caviar. In any case, yours is a beauty.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

keas said:


> Hello! Can you please help me identify this bag? It is a 5 series. Thank you ao much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137420





keas said:


> Hello! Can you please help me identify this bag? It is a 6 series. Thank you much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137421


They are vintage and do not have collection names. They are just 'vintage shoulder bags" from about 1999-2001.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

famouslyme said:


> Hi there,
> Would someone be able to identify which collection this bag is from and may I know the size please (I believe there are two sizes)?  I think it was released end 2020/early 2021.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5138472
> View attachment 5138473


Not 100% certain but my guess is the Cruise 2021 lambskin drawstring/bucket bag, ref. code AS1698.


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> Hi - Can anyone help identify this Chanel tweed or boucle jacket? It is supposed to be from 2003 or 2004 but I can not find anything even close...maybe it is a knockoff or some other designer??  thanks so much!
> View attachment 5087775


Stilll can not find anything like this....not Chanel or any brand. I am lost! Experts out there? Thank you!! xoxo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicklety said:


> Stilll can not find anything like this....not Chanel or any brand. I am lost! Experts out there? Thank you!! xoxo


There is a thread on the forum discussing the OC and its use of fakes, you may want to read it. The costume designer for the show admitted to using replicas of designer items for the first 2 seasons. Links:




__





						The OC & Chanel - the good ol' days
					

Great thread!  I loved the OC.




					forum.purseblog.com
				











						Mischa Barton once wore knockoff Chanel on ‘The O.C.’
					

The show might be famous for its designer fashion, but building convincingly fancy closets for the cast wasn’t always a breeze.




					pagesix.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

joylisajo said:


> Hi! I'd appreciate it if anyone can identify this wallet/clutch on chain crossbody style for me. Looks as if it's related to the boy flap style. It was like 10x5x1 in. The chain did not have the leather woven in it like we normally see. But did have about 6 in of thin leather in the middle for the shoulders. It must be lambskin cuz there were quite a bit of scratches =/
> The metallic purple was what drew me in.
> Style name, years sold, collection, other colors released would be great!
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 5090454


It's likely from the 8 series/2003, a mix of satin and lambskin. It has nothing to do with the boy collection, it was most likely part of an evening bag collection, they released a slightly larger gold shoulder bag version with a tassel, too. I'll link a sold one (larger size) in black. HTH





						Buy Chanel Tassel Shoulder Bag Quilted Satin Small Black 2924301
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Chanel Tassel Shoulder Bag Quilted Satin Small at Trendlee.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 2924301




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## chicklety

ccbaggirl89 said:


> There is a thread on the forum discussing the OC and its use of fakes, you may want to read it. The costume designer for the show admitted to using replicas of designer items for the first 2 seasons. Links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OC & Chanel - the good ol' days
> 
> 
> Great thread!  I loved the OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa Barton once wore knockoff Chanel on ‘The O.C.’
> 
> 
> The show might be famous for its designer fashion, but building convincingly fancy closets for the cast wasn’t always a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Thank you for this! It will be a fun read...and I am ready for a distraction today


----------



## layzeejk

Hello! Can anyone identify this Chanel? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paris3

Can anyone tell me any information on the pictured bag please?  I just saw it on another thread, but unfortunately no details.  I believe it is from the current collection since it was just posted Friday.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## songan

camillecharriere
Look closely at the mermaid(?) green hardware. What season was this mini released?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

songan said:


> camillecharriere
> Look closely at the mermaid(?) green hardware. What season was this mini released?
> 
> View attachment 5146648
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146650


Spring/Summer 2021
Style  A01113
Probably still available in some stores.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

layzeejk said:


> Hello! Can anyone identify this Chanel? Thanks in advance!


It's a WOC/wallet on chain style. If you need to have it authenticated before purchase you have to contact a paid/private service.


----------



## songan




----------



## phoebe_chen

Saw this at a local consignment, anyone know from what season is this beauty? (I assume when they released the perfect edge flap?). It has 31 rue cambon on the grommets


----------



## ccbaggirl89

phoebe_chen said:


> View attachment 5147885
> View attachment 5147886
> View attachment 5147887
> 
> Saw this at a local consignment, anyone know from what season is this beauty? (I assume when they released the perfect edge flap?). It has 31 rue cambon on the grommets


Pre-fall 2014 Paris Dallas


----------



## layzeejk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a WOC/wallet on chain style. If you need to have it authenticated before purchase you have to contact a paid/private service.


Sorry if I didn’t specify, but I mainly wanted to know the collection this lambskin so black WOC was from. All we know is it is a 14 series bag, so from 2010-2011. I’ll try asking the ladies in the WOC clubhouse for assistance as well.


----------



## eeebk

Anyone know the name of this style? TIA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

eeebk said:


> Anyone know the name of this style? TIA
> View attachment 5148429


It debuted in Fall/Winter 2019 and is 28 series, and I think it was just referred to as a 'top handle flap with large quilts.' It's lambskin leather. It came in a wide range of colors and two different sizes, a mini and one larger size - your pic looks like the mini. There was a whole line of large quilts for F/W 2019 season. Pretty sure they are only available secondhand at this point - I've seen a few come around on different websites. Link to more info.








						Chanel Large Quilted Classic Flap Bag | Bragmybag
					

Instagram @orchmelia The Chanel Classic Flap Bag is unchallengeable, never will there be a new bag that can topple it from the top position. However,



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## eeebk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It debuted in Fall/Winter 2019 and is 28 series, and I think it was just referred to as a 'top handle flap with large quilts.' It's lambskin leather. It came in a wide range of colors and two different sizes, a mini and one larger size - your pic looks like the mini. There was a whole line of large quilts for F/W 2019 season. Pretty sure they are only available secondhand at this point - I've seen a few come around on different websites. Link to more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Large Quilted Classic Flap Bag | Bragmybag
> 
> 
> Instagram @orchmelia The Chanel Classic Flap Bag is unchallengeable, never will there be a new bag that can topple it from the top position. However,
> 
> 
> 
> www.bragmybag.com


Thank you so much!!


----------



## jellyfred

Can anyone identify this bag? Thank you


----------



## electricbluerita

Please help me identify this bag, if you know what it's called/what season it's from. Thank you very much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

electricbluerita said:


> Please help me identify this bag, if you know what it's called/what season it's from. Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5152587
> View attachment 5152586


Pre-fall 2013 Castle Rock


----------



## electricbluerita

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Pre-fall 2013 Castle Rock



Oh, thank you very much!


----------



## Yocchan

Does anyone know the name & size of this bag? Is it still currently sold?


----------



## altuns

Hello !
Could you please identify this chanel bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yocchan said:


> Does anyone know the name & size of this bag? Is it still currently sold?
> 
> View attachment 5153098
> View attachment 5153099
> View attachment 5153100


XL gentle boy flap. No longer sold.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

altuns said:


> Hello !
> Could you please identify this chanel bag?
> 
> View attachment 5153539
> View attachment 5153537
> View attachment 5153538
> View attachment 5153540
> View attachment 5153541
> View attachment 5153542
> View attachment 5153544
> View attachment 5153545


It looks very much like the Shiva flap from 2012. The thing that's throwing me off is the 2016 private sale label - it could be it was old stock later on, or perhaps held back and sold later. Not entirely sure why the label would be 4 years after release, but check into the shiva flap to start.





						Chanel Shiva flap...thoughts?
					

X Against the rules.




					forum.purseblog.com
				





			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-crumpled-grained-calfskin-quilted-large-shiva-flap-black-255163
		









						Chanel Shiva Bag Reference Guide - Spotted Fashion
					

Introducing the Chanel Shiva Bag part of the upcoming Pre-Fall 2012 Bombay collection. This purse features a giant CC on the front in bronzed metal, a




					www.spottedfashion.com


----------



## pearlja

Does anyone know which Chanel bag this is? Wife saw it and fell in love with it but I have been unable to identify it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pearlja said:


> Does anyone know which Chanel bag this is? Wife saw it and fell in love with it but I have been unable to identify it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157555
> View attachment 5157556


I've never seen one before but there was a tufted line of bags in Fall/Winter 2013 and it resembles that, so perhaps you can look into that year/season as a starting point for your search. If you know when the picture you posted was taken or can contact the person in the photo via social that would likely help.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've never seen one before but there was a tufted line of bags in Fall/Winter 2013 and it resembles that, so perhaps you can look into that year/season as a starting point for your search. If you know when the picture you posted was taken or can contact the person in the photo via social that would likely help.
> View attachment 5159161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159162


I was curious also, so looked up “Chanel chesterfield top handle bag” when she posted the photo. Nothing came up, which made me wonder.


----------



## pearlja

Thank you kindly for the answers  

”Tufted” thats the little dots right? Been searching a while now and still cannot find a bag resembling it. Maybe its a fake?
With so many chanel bag models out there, isnt there a database for them somewhere?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> I was curious also, so looked up “Chanel chesterfield top handle bag” when she posted the photo. Nothing came up, which made me wonder.


My first thought was Chesterfield too, but those look very different and don't have the dots/studs.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pearlja said:


> Thank you kindly for the answers
> 
> ”Tufted” thats the little dots right? Been searching a while now and still cannot find a bag resembling it. Maybe its a fake?
> With so many chanel bag models out there, isnt there a database for them somewhere?


Yes, tufted looks like pillows with dots in center squares. It doesn't necessarily have to be fake, it could just be rare; many Chanel seasonal items are released in limited quantities, in certain countries only, or in certain stores only. If you find one definitely have it authenticated before purchase. That general style is also referred to as 'top handle" and "kelly" so those are search terms you might use as well. And no, there isn't a database - maybe Chanel has one? - but there 100% should be, because so many people would love to know what bags they own or what they see.


----------



## Harpertwofivethree

Can anyone identify this bag in the trailer for Chanel’s Haute Couture 2021?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chrysalids

Hello, does anyone know the name of this bag and what collection it is from? Thanks.

View attachment 5162340


----------



## Chrysalids

Hello, does anyone recognize this bag? The bag's name and season. Thanks.


----------



## Chrysalids

Hello, I couldn't edit my post above. Here is the photo of the bag. It might be from 2005-2006. Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chrysalids said:


> Hello, I couldn't edit my post above. Here is the photo of the bag. It might be from 2005-2006. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5162442


It's called a timeless cc tote and/or shopping bag. I'll link a sold one. It is from about 2005-2006.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-caviar-timeless-cc-shoulder-bag-red-204563


----------



## Chrysalids

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's called a timeless cc tote and/or shopping bag. I'll link a sold one. It is from about 2005-2006.
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-caviar-timeless-cc-shoulder-bag-red-204563



This is a great help. Thanks so much.


----------



## StreetStyleFashionista

Please if anyone knows what kind of bag this is?


----------



## StreetStyleFashionista

Anyone know what this one is called?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

StreetStyleFashionista said:


> Please if anyone knows what kind of bag this is?


Business Affinity
Entire thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-business-affinity-club.959250/


----------



## Llamacorn

Not sure if there’s a thread just for identifying items, but I saw this bag today randomly. Have you seen it or is it a recent seasonal item?


----------



## JoeyLouis

Llamacorn said:


> Not sure if there’s a thread just for identifying items, but I saw this bag today randomly. Have you seen it or is it a recent seasonal item?
> 
> View attachment 5164953


Maybe seasonal from La Pausa cruise 2019. It was nautical themed.


----------



## Llamacorn

JoeyLouis said:


> Maybe seasonal from La Pausa cruise 2019. It was nautical themed.


You are so right, I found it, thank you so much!!


----------



## jqbirdie

Help identify this Chanel... they are stating it's "about" Height: 6" and Width: 9" - Medium Double Flap - Vintage, never seen one as puffy as this with the big CCs...


----------



## jqbirdie

Also this one… single strap - (only two groomers, not four) they thought it was Diana Medium but does not share the same flap shape. Looks to be from 1991…


----------



## dmpsnds

Hello, hope someone can help me out. I recently purchased a chanel jumbo flap series 16. I noticed that the inner lining is not glued to the bag - meaning I am able to pull out the burgundy lining from the structure making it easy to even see and photograph its serial code. Is this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
normal?


----------



## amchk

Hi I my husband gave this to me about 10 years ago. I’m in Hong Kong and remember the price in Australian dollars (of that year) . I have used it 3 times and thought about selling it and buying a classic bag. The problem is I don’t remember the original price and with the Aust dollar fluctuating over the years I’m a bit confused. I was hoping someone had purchased it and could tell me how much it was thx


----------



## nicole0612

dmpsnds said:


> Hello, hope someone can help me out. I recently purchased a chanel jumbo flap series 16. I noticed that the inner lining is not glued to the bag - meaning I am able to pull out the burgundy lining from the structure making it easy to even see and photograph its serial code. Is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normal?


I can’t authenticate the bag for you, but yes this is normal.


----------



## dmpsnds

nicole0612 said:


> I can’t authenticate the bag for you, but yes this is normal.


Thank you so much!! I thought I was just being paranoid. It has a Zeko certificate with it but I thought I should check also and ask if the inner lining pull out is normal cos I'm an amateur myself and this is my first Chanel. Appreciate your response!!


----------



## nicole0612

dmpsnds said:


> Thank you so much!! I thought I was just being paranoid. It has a Zeko certificate with it but I thought I should check also and ask if the inner lining pull out is normal cos I'm an amateur myself and this is my first Chanel. Appreciate your response!!


You are welcome. It is surprising, but it’s normal!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

amchk said:


> Hi I my husband gave this to me about 10 years ago. I’m in Hong Kong and remember the price in Australian dollars (of that year) . I have used it 3 times and thought about selling it and buying a classic bag. The problem is I don’t remember the original price and with the Aust dollar fluctuating over the years I’m a bit confused. I was hoping someone had purchased it and could tell me how much it was thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166941
> View attachment 5166942
> View attachment 5166943
> View attachment 5166944


I'll link a sold one for you. It's the glazed calf boy tote. They appear on resale sites now from about $2000-$2300US. Likely it was $3100-$3500US depending on size. I believe there was a regular and large.





						Chanel Boy Tote Glazed Calfskin Small at 1stDibs | chanel boy tote bag
					

View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - This authentic Chanel Boy Tote Glazed Calfskin Small, designed by Karl Lagerfeld, is perfect for the modern fashionista. Crafted from black glazed calfskin




					www.1stdibs.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jqbirdie said:


> Help identify this Chanel... they are stating it's "about" Height: 6" and Width: 9" - Medium Double Flap - Vintage, never seen one as puffy as this with the big CCs...





jqbirdie said:


> Also this one… single strap - (only two groomers, not four) they thought it was Diana Medium but does not share the same flap shape. Looks to be from 1991…


The 1st image does not appear to be a classic flap, it looks like a seasonal bag. Classic flaps are definitely made super puffy at times but this doesn't look like one and the strap length looks too long. Maybe ask the seller for more info. or check the interior hologram code to see what year it's from.
The beige bag is a single flap and can be called a single flap or a Diana. Although it doesn't share the Diana shape you are used to seeing they were both made in/around the same time and this one is an earlier version. So Diana version 1.0 and the other is Diana version 2.0


----------



## amchk

Thx for the help this site has some great info


----------



## amchk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'll link a sold one for you. It's the glazed calf boy tote. They appear on resale sites now from about $2000-$2300US. Likely it was $3100-$3500US depending on size. I believe there was a regular and large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Boy Tote Glazed Calfskin Small at 1stDibs | chanel boy tote bag
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - This authentic Chanel Boy Tote Glazed Calfskin Small, designed by Karl Lagerfeld, is perfect for the modern fashionista. Crafted from black glazed calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com


Thx mine is large in hindsight I would have got more use out of this size thx


----------



## gza

hi everyone, please identify these accessories! i'm also not sure if they are still in boutiques... they seem to be a set, and i'm thinking of asking my friend's SA to look for these pieces for me... thanks!


----------



## eeebk

does anyone know what this style is called? saw it in store today and i'd never seen it before! TIA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

eeebk said:


> does anyone know what this style is called? saw it in store today and i'd never seen it before! TIA


Perfect Meeting from Spring/Summer 2020 Act II


----------



## minniemax

anyone know what this is called?

I have a trendy cc and a jumbo cf and have been wanting something smaller to add and love how this looks.


----------



## jqbirdie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The 1st image does not appear to be a classic flap, it looks like a seasonal bag. Classic flaps are definitely made super puffy at times but this doesn't look like one and the strap length looks too long. Maybe ask the seller for more info. or check the interior hologram code to see what year it's from.
> The beige bag is a single flap and can be called a single flap or a Diana. Although it doesn't share the Diana shape you are used to seeing they were both made in/around the same time and this one is an earlier version. So Diana version 1.0 and the other is Diana version 2.0



Thank you SO much!! SO helpful


----------



## Myan

Hello. Please, kindly indentify this chanel for me. The bag lost the inner stamp. The seller said this was a limited edition Chanel but I can not find any picture of a similar one in the Internet. Thank you so much.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Myan said:


> Hello. Please, kindly indentify this chanel for me. The bag lost the inner stamp. The seller said this was a limited edition Chanel but I can not find any picture of a similar one in the Internet. Thank you so much.


There would be no way to identify this - it's vintage, obviously, but wouldn't be part of a named collection. It would just be described as what you see - a caviar shoulder bag with a tassel. If there is no hologram inside there is no way to date it and it might pre-date holograms. I would suggest to have it authenticated with a private service if you're interested in purchasing it, they might be able to tell you more. Or, ask the seller for additional details about where it came from.


----------



## Myan

Thank you so much for your reply @ccbaggirl89. Just only one more question. Did Chanel use engraved metal logo like this? Many thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Myan said:


> Thank you so much for your reply @ccbaggirl89. Just only one more question. Did Chanel use engraved metal logo like this? Many thanks.


I can't authenticate, so I don't know if that specific one is authentic, but yes, they have used metal plates like that in limited edition items. Nowadays it's actually more common to see them in regular bags (like the 19, I believe). There is a thread about Chanel metal plates I'll link for you and by doing some searches on the site you might dig up some more info.: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-with-engraved-logo.774309/


----------



## Myan

Many, many thanks @ccbaggirl89


----------



## CC4Ever

Hi, does anyone know which year/ season this black jacket is from with detachable cuffs? I think as there isn’t a year identified on the label it is post 2009?? I’ve trawled through as many vogue past collection pages that I can at the moment and my eyes need a rest but just can’t find it.


----------



## Billie28

Hello, 
does anyone know what model that is? Thank you very much.


----------



## Good Old Suze

Does anyone have any information on this purse. I purchased it at the Chanel store in South Coast Plaza in 2000




thanks in advance!


----------



## lildaisy201

Hi, will appreciate if anyone knows the value of this piece on the resale market?


----------



## Phiona88

Can anyone give provide me with the name of this Chanel bag please? Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Billie28 said:


> Hello,
> does anyone know what model that is? Thank you very much.


It's a front pocket vintage camera bag from the mid 1980s. It's lambskin and has a bisoux chain.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lildaisy201 said:


> Hi, will appreciate if anyone knows the value of this piece on the resale market?


Hi. This thread is for identification. If you want to see pricing you can easily look that up on sites like Ebay and Posh and even The Real  Real and Tradesy. They will all show you the listed and sold price so you can see what the item is typically listed at and sold for. You might not see the exact item but will likely get a good idea of range.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Phiona88 said:


> Can anyone give provide me with the name of this Chanel bag please? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5179360


Chevron Coco Handle Shopping Tote, 2018


----------



## Phiona88

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chevron Coco Handle Shopping Tote, 2018



Thank you!


----------



## sabs002

Hi there,

Im looking at purchasing this bag - the seller has called it a 2.55 . Could anyone confirm the style. Im thinking classic double flap?
Its a series 19 - which I believe is 2014. Would AUD$6K be a fair price?
many thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sabs002 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Im looking at purchasing this bag - the seller has called it a 2.55 . Could anyone confirm the style. Im thinking classic double flap?
> Its a series 19 - which I believe is 2014. Would AUD$6K be a fair price?
> many thanks


It looks like a small lambskin classic double flap and 2014 is 19 series. The 2.55 term is generally used to refer to the reissue model. This thread cannot comment on price or authenticity, it's up to you to determine what you want to pay and what is fair to you. To authenticate it you need to contact a private service. The main threads can chat about pricing so maybe read through some of those or do a search using specific terms (like pricing):





						CHANEL CHIT CHAT Thread!
					

Hello- looking for a brooch with some pearls to match some other items.  Haven't seen anything available from the current collection - what are the best sites/sellers for previous collection items like brooches.  Trying to avoid buying a fake.  I would suggest to first try  the boutiques, they...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Chanel Price Increase
					

Hi! Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not sharing or directly discussing price increases then it’s off topic. Members subscribe to threads like this for information :flowers:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sabs002

Thanks so much , I was thinking the same. I have decided to wait and save a bit more to get a new one. Appreciate your reply


----------



## Billie28

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a front pocket vintage camera bag from the mid 1980s. It's lambskin and has a bisoux chain.


Thank you very much


----------



## SandraL

Dear Chanel ladies, does any of you know what exact model that is? (I need to find out if its even real as well.) Is it from 90's?
Thank you so much for you help!









						Trička | Děti - Vinted
					

Opraš svůj Trička a dej šatníku nový šmrnc na Vinted. Ušetři až 80% na Trička a vylaď si svůj styl sekáčovými úlovky.




					www.vinted.cz


----------



## ilysukixD

Hello, I would like to what season and year is this mini flap and what material is the bag? It looks like metallic lambskin or calfskin. Thank you in advance.


----------



## a_b_c

does anyone know the name of this color and the season? I have to think it’s a fairly recent collection (2020/21) but can’t find information anywhere.  Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

a_b_c said:


> does anyone know the name of this color and the season? I have to think it’s a fairly recent collection (2020/21) but can’t find information anywhere.  Thanks


It looks like the dark purple from 30 series.
Mini thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-mini-mini-mini-flap-thread.899005/page-796


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ilysukixD said:


> Hello, I would like to what season and year is this mini flap and what material is the bag? It looks like metallic lambskin or calfskin. Thank you in advance.


It's from 21S (2021 spring/summer), the pink/rose gold ombre mini. It's in metallic lambskin. It's gorgeous to look at but very hard to care for and repair if it gets dirty or worn, so just be cautious. I love metallics and buy quite a few but they need to be looked after. It's really beautiful!


----------



## ilysukixD

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's from 21S (2021 spring/summer), the pink/rose gold ombre mini. It's in metallic lambskin. It's gorgeous to look at but very hard to care for and repair if it gets dirty or worn, so just be cautious. I love metallics and buy quite a few but they need to be looked after. It's really beautiful!


Thank you for the response, I was planning to get it from fashionphile since I saw around or under retail price but like what you point out the metallic coating does worn out over time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you for the response, I was planning to get it from fashionphile since I saw around or under retail price but like what you point out the metallic coating does worn out over time.


It can stay in good shape depending upon how you intend to use it. As an everyday bag, no way, but as a special-use bag it'll probably stay looking good for many years.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Can anyone identify this bag? At first I thought maybe the Diana but this bag has a fabric interior and I think Diana has leather.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi 
can anyone help ID this bag. Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> can anyone help ID this bag. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5189674


8 series, about 2003-2004, Mademoiselle lock accordion flap/bag


----------



## serendipity@

Hi there! I bought a chanel necklace from an online reseller and I need help to authenticate it. Would appreciate the help


----------



## ElectricBoots

serendipity@ said:


> Hi there! I bought a chanel necklace from an online reseller and I need help to authenticate it. Would appreciate the help


Wow i am sorry I cnt be more help but that necklace is freaking gorgeous!!


----------



## serendipity@

ElectricBoots said:


> Wow i am sorry I cnt be more help but that necklace is freaking gorgeous!!


It is!! However, i am uncertain if it’s authentic. Otherwise, it’s perfect


----------



## kat99

Hi, does anyone know what this style bag is? The red one being worn. Thank you!


----------



## a_b_c

kat99 said:


> Hi, does anyone know what this style bag is? The red one being worn. Thank you!


I’m sorry I can’t help you with the style number, but I can tell you i saw the bag in this color last week at in Paris so it is currently out there.


----------



## kat99

a_b_c said:


> I’m sorry I can’t help you with the style number, but I can tell you i saw the bag in this color last week at in Paris so it is currently out there.


Thank you! I am super out of date on Chanel so am stumped for what this is!


----------



## jollux100

Hi ladies! Does anyone know what exact model is this Chanel? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kat99 said:


> Thank you! I am super out of date on Chanel so am stumped for what this is!





kat99 said:


> Hi, does anyone know what this style bag is? The red one being worn. Thank you!





a_b_c said:


> I’m sorry I can’t help you with the style number, but I can tell you i saw the bag in this color last week at in Paris so it is currently out there.


It's the Day Trips Camera Bag - was released in many colors and in 29 and 30 series, so 2019 and 2020 models.


----------



## kat99

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's the Day Trips Camera Bag - was released in many colors and in 29 and 30 series, so 2019 and 2020 models.


Thank you!!


----------



## WendiBoo

Hello!

Has anyone seen this IRL? It's from the 21K collection.. Checked with my SA but she said the store in Stockholm didn't have it... 
What's the name of this bag?


----------



## CareBear

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## kiaytwins

WendiBoo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Has anyone seen this IRL? It's from the 21K collection.. Checked with my SA but she said the store in Stockholm didn't have it...
> What's the name of this bag?




I think the code is AS2798 B06702 94305


----------



## monae

Does anyone know the season and code for this tweed Chanel 19 WOC?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

monae said:


> Does anyone know the season and code for this tweed Chanel 19 WOC?
> View attachment 5196645


30 series, 20A


----------



## babarroso

Hi there. It’s my first post and I hope I’m doing it right.
I got this used Chanel bag in Paris in 2019 and I’m having trouble identifying it. The model, year, etc. I got from a reputable seller/used store but I cannot find the sticker inside with the serial number and it didn’t come with a card. It might be vintage or the number fell off. Or maybe fake?!? ‍♀️
So what do you guys think?
Please, help!!!
Thanks so much in advance!!!
PS: It’s not leather. It seem to be made of cotton or some other textile.


----------



## aqua2782

> Hi there. I am brand new to site so still experimenting with how to navigate. I apologize if I am posting to the wrong thread.
> 
> I used to have a quilted style Chanel wristlet. It was small enough to fit inside a purse but perfect size for wristlet purposes- could hold my iPhone and some small personal items. The style of Chanel design fell under I cannot for the life of me remember- this was a pre-owned item I purchased online in 2015-2016. The only detail I can sum up enough to relay, is it called Chanel..and a second word (the design) started with the letter C. Like Camobrere or something along that line. They had at the time several styles and a diverse line of various styles, sizes, shapes of authentic Chanel handbags. Also clutches- wristlets- Totes- etc.
> For the life of me I cannot remember what the name of this particular design/style of handbags was/is called. I am avidly on a mission to locating this style and the style of wristlet I briefly owned from a little ways back in time now.
> If anyone out there reads this thread msg and you are familiar with the Chanel styles/design names from 2015/2016, possibly earlier- that is just the time time frame I purchased this beautiful little gem. Please do respond with any details or info you have. If I saw the 2nd word… Chanel C***** I would recognize it immediately.
> I so appreciate anyone who can provide even the slightest thoughts or details.
> I apologize for my very very minimal hazy description for the question I am asking in effort to seek an answer- any answer can take out of this tailspin search n mission and possibly provide a source of guidance.
> Ty
> Eva


----------



## ccbaggirl89

babarroso said:


> Hi there. It’s my first post and I hope I’m doing it right.
> I got this used Chanel bag in Paris in 2019 and I’m having trouble identifying it. The model, year, etc. I got from a reputable seller/used store but I cannot find the sticker inside with the serial number and it didn’t come with a card. It might be vintage or the number fell off. Or maybe fake?!? ‍♀
> So what do you guys think?
> Please, help!!!
> Thanks so much in advance!!!
> PS: It’s not leather. It seem to be made of cotton or some other textile.
> 
> View attachment 5197841
> View attachment 5197842
> View attachment 5197843
> View attachment 5197841
> View attachment 5197842
> View attachment 5197843
> View attachment 5197844
> View attachment 5197841
> View attachment 5197843
> View attachment 5197844
> View attachment 5197845
> View attachment 5197845
> View attachment 5197845
> View attachment 5197846
> View attachment 5197847
> View attachment 5197848
> View attachment 5197849
> View attachment 5197850
> View attachment 5197841
> View attachment 5197842
> View attachment 5197843
> View attachment 5197844
> View attachment 5197845
> View attachment 5197846
> View attachment 5197847
> View attachment 5197848
> View attachment 5197849
> View attachment 5197850


No one in the thread can authenticate so whether it's fake or not cannot be determined. You have to pay for a private service to authenticate. That print appeared on bags in the 7 series (2002-2003) and was called the icons bag or icon symbols bag. It's a fabric bag, most likely a printed canvas. It was released in a double flap, pochette and long tote.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

<<<<Hi there. I am brand new to site so still experimenting with how to navigate. I apologize if I am posting to the wrong thread.

I used to have a quilted style Chanel wristlet. It was small enough to fit inside a purse but perfect size for wristlet purposes- could hold my iPhone and some small personal items. The style of Chanel design fell under I cannot for the life of me remember- this was a pre-owned item I purchased online in 2015-2016. The only detail I can sum up enough to relay, is it called Chanel..and a second word (the design) started with the letter C. Like Camobrere or something along that line. They had at the time several styles and a diverse line of various styles, sizes, shapes of authentic Chanel handbags. Also clutches- wristlets- Totes- etc.
For the life of me I cannot remember what the name of this particular design/style of handbags was/is called. I am avidly on a mission to locating this style and the style of wristlet I briefly owned from a little ways back in time now.
If anyone out there reads this thread msg and you are familiar with the Chanel styles/design names from 2015/2016, possibly earlier- that is just the time time frame I purchased this beautiful little gem. Please do respond with any details or info you have. If I saw the 2nd word… Chanel C***** I would recognize it immediately.
I so appreciate anyone who can provide even the slightest thoughts or details.
I apologize for my very very minimal hazy description for the question I am asking in effort to seek an answer- any answer can take out of this tailspin search n mission and possibly provide a source of guidance.
Ty
Eva>>>>

Cambon, maybe


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Can anyone help me ID this bag please? Thank you


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I’m hoping someone can help me. I reserved a bag at fashionphile that was listed as coral. Does anyone have this and can provide the style code and collection from which it came? Also is it actually coral or orangey red? Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrfrenchfries

Beautiful people, can you please kindly tell me the name and circa of this gorg? Please please please ???


----------



## Alisha28

Looking for pictures of the inside or the name/code thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I’m hoping someone can help me. I reserved a bag at fashionphile that was listed as coral. Does anyone have this and can provide the style code and collection from which it came? Also is it actually coral or orangey red? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5203078


On my monitor the color looks like 19K orange-red. Definitely more orange than red. A92990 B01571 N5027


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mrfrenchfries said:


> Beautiful people, can you please kindly tell me the name and circa of this gorg? Please please please ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203450


It's in stores now, current season. Called the Leather Entwined Bag. Code AS2387. About $4300. Comes in many bright colors - yellow, green, etc.


----------



## mrfrenchfries

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's in stores now, current season. Called the Leather Entwined Bag. Code AS2387. About $4300. Comes in many bright colors - yellow, green, etc.


Thank you so much for your kind help!!!


----------



## soft_pink

Can someone please tell me what season of 2020 this mini is from?


----------



## msetai

Anyone know the product code for the metallic shiny gold woc that just came out recently, i think it is 21k

Edit: think I found it AP0250 B06790 NF474


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

This is absolutely silly but bugging me so much   Does anyone know the finish applied to this bag?! I’ve searched through 17K posts but can’t find anything.  Here are a couple of images and tag. Helpppp please lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jenni_Jenn said:


> This is absolutely silly but bugging me so much   Does anyone know the finish applied to this bag?! I’ve searched through 17K posts but can’t find anything.  Here are a couple of images and tag. Helpppp please lol
> 
> View attachment 5211998
> View attachment 5212000
> 
> View attachment 5212024
> View attachment 5212017


It's an iridescent/metallic calfskin. A metallic is always coated/treated with a finish to make the fabric a bit more durable and tough. I'm not sure there is a specific name for the finish it receives but most are considered 'glazed' because they have an added outer layer of something.


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's an iridescent/metallic calfskin. A metallic is always coated/treated with a finish to make the fabric a bit more durable and tough. I'm not sure there is a specific name for the finish it receives but most are considered 'glazed' because they have an added outer layer of something.


TY!! I noticed the description had “irise” but it doesn’t look like the most recent iridescent bags which completely confused me! Thank you for solving the mystery


----------



## veryamy

Does anyone know what colors the 1 and 2 series vintage chevron flaps came in? So far I've seen black, dark brown, cognac, beige, and white. I've also seen a listing for a navy one (though it looked black to me). I'm hoping it exists in burgundy if anyone knows!   

Here's a photo of the black version:


----------



## Flowerpotpot

I am in love with this! This is a photo of Jenna Lyons of J Crew! Can anyone tell me what Chanel this is? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nockeshi

A recent purchase from Fashionphile. They marked it as a 2021 bag but I can't figure out what collection it's from. The same bag in grey is part of the F/W 2021 Act 1 (21B) collection but not black. Anyone know when the black came out?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Flowerpotpot said:


> I am in love with this! This is a photo of Jenna Lyons of J Crew! Can anyone tell me what Chanel this is? Thank you so much!!


Looks like a single flap maxi size. I'll link a sold one for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-quilted-maxi-single-flap-red-416878


----------



## valval92

jollux100 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know what exact model is this Chanel? Can't find it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192806





jollux100 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know what exact model is this Chanel? Can't find it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192806


I have a similar bag it’s flap bag from 2007


----------



## Flowerpotpot

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like a single flap maxi size. I'll link a sold one for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-quilted-maxi-single-flap-red-416878



Thank you!! Love the color!!


----------



## Nockeshi

Nockeshi said:


> A recent purchase from Fashionphile. They marked it as a 2021 bag but I can't figure out what collection it's from. The same bag in grey is part of the F/W 2021 Act 1 (21B) collection but not black. Anyone know when the black came out?
> 
> View attachment 5216120



Update: the bag came in with tags! It's from the 21B collection


----------



## monkyjib

Would love to know which season this furry bag is from. This is from Eva Chen’s Instagram. TIA!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

monkyjib said:


> Would love to know which season this furry bag is from. This is from Eva Chen’s Instagram. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218862


Fall 2013


----------



## cathybscloset

Good morning! Can anyone please identify this Chanel? I’m not familiar with the corners, but I love the look! I’m surmising it’s vintage? TIA!


----------



## rebeday

Hi everyone! I picked up this little beauty at a vintage shop in Tokyo three years ago. Does anyone know the name/collection/year?


----------



## jasmine007

Hello, can anyone identify this chanel? The strap seems very long for classic small flap


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rebeday said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up this little beauty at a vintage shop in Tokyo three years ago. Does anyone know the name/collection/year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220247


Spring 2014, brick plexiglass mini


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cathybscloset said:


> Good morning! Can anyone please identify this Chanel? I’m not familiar with the corners, but I love the look! I’m surmising it’s vintage? TIA!


It's vintage, probably early 90s. It has the trapezoid corners similar to the one pictured


----------



## cathybscloset

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage, probably early 90s. It has the trapezoid corners similar to the one pictured
> View attachment 5220517


TYSM! I'm also drooling over this beauty. If I end up purchasing, I'll definitely share in the vintage thread. It would be my first Chanel!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cathybscloset said:


> TYSM! I'm also drooling over this beauty. If I end up purchasing, I'll definitely share in the vintage thread. It would be my first Chanel!


Vintage lambskin is definitely an excellent choice for your 1st Chanel.


----------



## egtea

Could someone help me identify this bag? It’s a 23 series but I’d like to know the name if it has one lol.


----------



## altuns

Hello,

could you please help me identify this Chanel bag ? Thanks


----------



## jollux100

valval92 said:


> I have a similar bag it’s flap bag from 2007


Thanks! Since it has a different detail than most flap bags and strap as well I was wondering if there is more specific information from what collection it is and if it's limited edition. Have been trying to find this bag online but it seems impossible at this point. Would very much appreciate if someone would write more specific information about this bag.


----------



## sjampis

Hi

A friend of mine found this bag while going thru her late grandmoters stuff. She had a lot of great autentich bags, so she is wondering if this could be a real chanel. So in order to try to find out, I was wondering if anyone know what type of chanel this is (or is supposed to be - it doesn't have any serial number, but I've been told that the old ones might not). It is probably from the 1980s or earlier. The chain had the leater strap inside it, but for some reason my friend removed it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sjampis said:


> Hi
> 
> A friend of mine found this bag while going thru her late grandmoters stuff. She had a lot of great autentich bags, so she is wondering if this could be a real chanel. So in order to try to find out, I was wondering if anyone know what type of chanel this is (or is supposed to be - it doesn't have any serial number, but I've been told that the old ones might not). It is probably from the 1980s or earlier. The chain had the leater strap inside it, but for some reason my friend removed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226480


It's supposed to look like a camera bag but members are not allowed to comment on authenticity. If you/your friend have questions about your purchase you should contact a paid/private authentication service.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

altuns said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please help me identify this Chanel bag ? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5224639
> View attachment 5224640
> View attachment 5224641
> View attachment 5224642
> View attachment 5224643
> View attachment 5224644
> View attachment 5224645


It's a vintage suede flap bag/shoulder bag. It won't have a collection name. Just Google the keywords for hundreds of similar images, or visit a site like ebay or similar, there are a lot of these out there, in leather versions especially. It's likely early 90s; the inside hologram will date it closer if there is one inside. If you notice inside it has the same look as a modern WOC, with the chain threaded through the top, so it's like a pre-WOC  For more help you should  contact a paid/private authentication service.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

egtea said:


> Could someone help me identify this bag? It’s a 23 series but I’d like to know the name if it has one lol.


It's tweed/lamb from Fall/Winter 2016 Act 1. Tweed bags don't normally have a name, they are known as tweed double flaps/tweed minis. etc. and described by their colors and the collection/year they came from. I'm not sure what the Fall/Winter 2016 show theme was but that would give you the name of the show/collection. It was at the Grand Palais that year.


----------



## sjampis

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's supposed to look like a camera bag but members are not allowed to comment on authenticity. If you/your friend have questions about your purchase you should contact a paid/private authentication service.



thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## torontosarah

does anyone know what the year/name of this bag is? Thanks!!


----------



## egtea

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's tweed/lamb from Fall/Winter 2016 Act 1. Tweed bags don't normally have a name, they are known as tweed double flaps/tweed minis. etc. and described by their colors and the collection/year they came from. I'm not sure what the Fall/Winter 2016 show theme was but that would give you the name of the show/collection. It was at the Grand Palais that year.



Thanks for your reply! I’ll do some research on the show theme.


----------



## cathybscloset

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Vintage lambskin is definitely an excellent choice for your 1st Chanel.



She’s here and I’m in love! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cathybscloset said:


> She’s here and I’m in love! Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5229580


Congratulations on your 1st piece, it's beautiful! It looks very shiny and is probably super soft!


----------



## Bowpeep*

Would LOVE to know the style of bag that Pia has on the right?
The chain embellishment is a nice detail - Is it a seasonal style or staple? Many thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bowpeep* said:


> Would LOVE to know the style of bag that Pia has on the right?
> The chain embellishment is a nice detail - Is it a seasonal style or staple? Many thanks!


Chain All Over Flap. Seasonal, likely wont be made again after the current stock is gone.


----------



## Bowpeep*

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chain All Over Flap. Seasonal, likely wont be made again after the current stock is gone.


Thank you so much !! Very helpful - will keep an eye out


----------



## karlijnarnhem

Does anyone know this bags name or year/collection?
I cannot find this model anywhere online
I think it is from the 90's or early 00's but could be older


----------



## Handbagaddict88

Does anyone know what this Chanel slg is? If anyone has it, would you recommend it/what do you use it for? Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Handbagaddict88 said:


> Does anyone know what this Chanel slg is? If anyone has it, would you recommend it/what do you use it for? Thanks!


It was made for several years in a row about 5-8 years ago and then they stopped making it. It's the phone holder clutch or phone holder clutch with chain, because some came with a long shoulder strap. It used to fit a phone, back when the phones were smaller, but it doesn't anymore. The intended use was a phone holder - it was marketed that way, but now... it seems fairly hard to use. I used to own one and sold it when it no longer fit a phone; there is a zip middle compartment and two side slots, but the cards are not very secure. They have a very low retail/resale now so if you want one look for a very good price.


----------



## Fixxi

Can anyone help identify this woc (name/ref code)? I know Chanel hasn't came out with it in a while, but just so in love with the red one, and hoping to one day find it.


----------



## marygrace199511

hi I would like this chanel to appear but I'm not sure it's authentic.  can you help me


----------



## ccbaggirl89

marygrace199511 said:


> hi I would like this chanel to appear but I'm not sure it's authentic.  can you help me


Members are not allowed to help with authentication, so you have to pay for a private service to help.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Fixxi said:


> Can anyone help identify this woc (name/ref code)? I know Chanel hasn't came out with it in a while, but just so in love with the red one, and hoping to one day find it.


Timeless CC WOC/wallet on chain, code A48654


----------



## ccbaggirl89

torontosarah said:


> does anyone know what the year/name of this bag is? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5226946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226947


2010 tweed fantasy fur flap or arctic fantasy fur flap


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nockeshi said:


> A recent purchase from Fashionphile. They marked it as a 2021 bag but I can't figure out what collection it's from. The same bag in grey is part of the F/W 2021 Act 1 (21B) collection but not black. Anyone know when the black came out?
> 
> View attachment 5216120


It's called the Bracelet on Chain Flap, for others who might be looking as well.


----------



## Billionaireswife

I know this is a long shot but I wondered if anyone had the product details for this jacket that came out in the resort collection of 2020? Perhaps in one of those glossy brochures they send out! I’m kicking myself for not buying it when I saw it in store this summer-  but hoping there may be some kicking around!



			https://assets.vogue.com/photos/5ccbfd6e40c5a52e5b99a073/master/w_960,c_limit/_ALE0116.jpg
		


Sorry couldn’t post a photo- hope someone can help x


----------



## torontosarah

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2010 tweed fantasy fur flap or arctic fantasy fur flap


Thank you!


----------



## famouslyme

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows if this bag is currently available in stores in US? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## avia

Hello ladies.i don’t know if this is the right thread.can you tell me what year this is?is it authentic?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

famouslyme said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows if this bag is currently available in stores in US?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236311


Probably not. It was released in 2018. Maybe something is hidden in backstock. You'd do better to post in the ISO thread or call a store and get help to locate any in the system.





						ISO: Please help me FIND!
					

Please post items you're seeking in this thread.   Responders, you may NOT post items you're selling or respond to ISO to let people know you have that item. You MUST post the store/location in which you saw the sought item. Sales Associates are not allowed to post that they can get the sought...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

avia said:


> Hello ladies.i don’t know if this is the right thread.can you tell me what year this is?is it authentic?


Members are not allowed to help with authentication, so you have to pay for a private service to help.


----------



## Leshahoroshy

Hi! Can you please help me identify this model? I believe I bought it around 2016.. Thank you!


----------



## Notsure123

Hi! Just received this bag as a gift from my MIL and am wondering if anyone can identify it for me. Thanks in advance if you can help!


----------



## bbblueee

Trying to buy an insert for this bag. I thought it was a classic flap medium, but when I measured, the length was larger than 10in. Do I have the wrong size?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bbblueee said:


> Trying to buy an insert for this bag. I thought it was a classic flap medium, but when I measured, the length was larger than 10in. Do I have the wrong size?


Looks more like a jumbo, those are approx. 11.5 x 7.5 x 4


----------



## SMORES

Hello! Would anyone know the name/ season of this bucket bag? The lady said its 20A, but i cant seem to find any info on it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jbb924

Does anyone know what collection this is from? I love the color.


----------



## Jbb924

I came across this photo and I love this color combo. Can anyone tell me what collection it is from? Thank you so much!


----------



## Doudoune

Hello to everyone
a lady near me sells this vintage chanel.
can you help me find out if this is an authentic chanel bag? I can't find this model anywhere.
thank you











	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## satinchris

Hi, anyone able to identify which season is this from? Seller says it's small CF and color in last photo is the accurate one. Thank you very much!


----------



## mjuy

Doudoune said:


> Hello to everyone
> a lady near me sells this vintage chanel.
> can you help me find out if this is an authentic chanel bag? I can't find this model anywhere.
> thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244924
> View attachment 5244925
> View attachment 5244926
> View attachment 5244927
> View attachment 5244928
> View attachment 5244929
> View attachment 5244930
> View attachment 5244931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l


I just bought one like this but in black color but I, too, don’t know what model this is.  hope someone can help us.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jbb924 said:


> I came across this photo and I love this color combo. Can anyone tell me what collection it is from? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5244303


It's the white and rose ombre flap from 2013 Pre-Spring.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Doudoune said:


> Hello to everyone
> a lady near me sells this vintage chanel.
> can you help me find out if this is an authentic chanel bag? I can't find this model anywhere.
> thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244924
> View attachment 5244925
> View attachment 5244926
> View attachment 5244927
> View attachment 5244928
> View attachment 5244929
> View attachment 5244930
> View attachment 5244931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l


LAX hobo from the LAX collection, circa 2004. You have to pay for private authentication since members cannot assist with authenticity issues or questions.


----------



## Jbb924

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's the white and rose ombre flap from 2013 Pre-Spring.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mjuy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> LAX hobo from the LAX collection, circa 2004. You have to pay for private authentication since members cannot assist with authenticity issues or questions.


Thank you!


----------



## Jill N

Anyone know this style name? It sold here. Ty


----------



## mandy_mandy

Can anyone help me identify this bag? I’m thinking of buying it from a friend. Am I right in thinking it’s maybe early 90s?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mandy_mandy said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? I’m thinking of buying it from a friend. Am I right in thinking it’s maybe early 90s?


They're known as vintage covered CC flaps (made in lambskin) and were made from about 1991-1996 in various sizes. If this is a 2-series it would fall into about 1991-1994.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jill N said:


> Anyone know this style name? It sold here. Ty
> 
> View attachment 5248449


Circa 2009/2010, 13 series, the large cc chain hobo, came in a few colors and I believe it's a washed caviar, not the traditional caviar material


----------



## Bentleysmom16

Hi I just purchased this bag from the RealReal and I am having issues trying to identify it (style name/ model)


Original Link:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-quilted-cc-clutch-w-strap-bfjdr


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bentleysmom16 said:


> Hi I just purchased this bag from the RealReal and I am having issues trying to identify it (style name/ model)
> View attachment 5253254
> 
> Original Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-quilted-cc-clutch-w-strap-bfjdr


24 series, zip top pocket crossbody. came in several colors.


----------



## t06race

I unearthed these bags in my mum’s closet… can anyone identify what year/model they are? Thinking of getting them restored, and the blue one dyed to black!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Hello  
Can you please help me out with that Chanel Bag?
Real or not?

Chanel Jumbo with Bijoux Chain
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...mleder-limitierte-edition/1779057848-156-9437
Seller: Jan
Number: 1779057848

Thanks in advance


----------



## up_4_lease

Hi Guys can anyone ID this slg with chain? Thanks so much


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, can anyone tell me which season this is from? It's a 26-series. Can anyone confirm the color, is it blue or grey? I can see both...thank you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

up_4_lease said:


> Hi Guys can anyone ID this slg with chain? Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 5255524
> View attachment 5255525
> View attachment 5255526


perfect fit coin purse/coin wallet


----------



## ccbaggirl89

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me which season this is from? It's a 26-series. Can anyone confirm the color, is it blue or grey? I can see both...thank you!!


They did a lot of chevron in fall 2018 so that's my guess. It's probably a late series 26, like 266 or 265. It's a blue but a darker blue/steel blue.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

t06race said:


> I unearthed these bags in my mum’s closet… can anyone identify what year/model they are? Thinking of getting them restored, and the blue one dyed to black!
> View attachment 5254785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254787
> View attachment 5254788


Just Mademoiselle bowling bag/bowler bag
similar style: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-patent-quilted-maxi-just-mademoiselle-bowling-bag-black-858115

and the other is the Deauville Tote


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Keepall_in_TM said:


> Hello
> Can you please help me out with that Chanel Bag?
> Real or not?
> 
> Chanel Jumbo with Bijoux Chain
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...mleder-limitierte-edition/1779057848-156-9437
> Seller: Jan
> Number: 1779057848
> 
> Thanks in advance


There are no members currently that can help with authentication, the thread was closed almost a year ago - you now have to pay for a private service to help out.


----------



## princess_polina

Hi ladies,
Saw this bag last summer and can’t stop thinking about it! Does anyone knows what kind of  bag is this and for how much it can retail?


----------



## slt21122

sweetlove said:


> Okay, here's the deal. I bought a Chanel bag about 2 months ago. Although I knew I wanted a classic flap, the purchase was somewhat impulsive. My problem now is that I can't determine what size it is. I know it's medium or small, I always believed it was medium, but now I'm in doubts and wonder if it might be small. I'm posting some pictures of it next to my perf. LV speedy 30 to try and give a better image of the size. (Please apologize the mess in the background - I've had so many things to do that I haven't had the time to clean my room).
> View attachment 21916
> View attachment 21917
> 
> View attachment 21918
> View attachment 21919
> 
> View attachment 21920
> 
> 
> Also, I bought this bag from a very exclusive department store (the danish equivalent of NM/Saks/whatever), so I don't doubt it's authencity, but I read somewhere that the quilting are supposed to me consistent (sp?) on real bags, but on my bag the quilting looks wierd between the front flap and the rest of the purse. Am I just wrong about the "quilting rule", or can it be a consequence of me storing it wrong or something? (I keep it in it's dustbag, in the box it came in). That was somewhat weird formulated, but I hope you get what I mean.


It looks like a medium based on the count of the diamonds. As far as the quilting, from the pictures, they look pretty even. It seems like a great classic flap!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

slt21122 said:


> It looks like a medium based on the count of the diamonds. As far as the quilting, from the pictures, they look pretty even. It seems like a great classic flap!


The member posted that 15 years ago, in 2006  You can always see the date of a post or thread near the top, to make sure you're reading the most up to date information, or go to the last page of a thread for the most current posts.





						Feedback Dropbox
					

Feedback, Questions, Suggestions regarding the Blog and Forums are welcome.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Purse6irl

hello! i am hoping to identify this patent mini rectangular flap (so black). Fashionphile states it is from 2021 but i only see the square version online. which collection was this part of in 2021?

much appreciated!!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-patent-calfskin-quilted-mini-rectangular-flap-so-black-838976


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Purse6irl said:


> hello! i am hoping to identify this patent mini rectangular flap (so black). Fashionphile states it is from 2021 but i only see the square version online. which collection was this part of in 2021?
> 
> much appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-patent-calfskin-quilted-mini-rectangular-flap-so-black-838976


They're from the same collection. Not everything is shown on the website, it usually says 'more inside boutiques.' They are 21B I think, with the new plates/chips.





						Chanel Fall/Winter Act 1 2021 (21B)
					

Just thought I could start a new thread to post anything about Chanel 21B once it starts to trickle in! :heart:  Already saw that some PS and resellers have posted photos on IG.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

princess_polina said:


> Hi ladies,
> Saw this bag last summer and can’t stop thinking about it! Does anyone knows what kind of  bag is this and for how much it can retail?


Looks like the top handle vanity case.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-caviar-quilted-small-top-handle-vanity-case-with-chain-black-762441


----------



## mandy_mandy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They're known as vintage covered CC flaps (made in lambskin) and were made from about 1991-1996 in various sizes. If this is a 2-series it would fall into about 1991-1994.


Thank you so much! This is really helpful!


----------



## mandy_mandy

One more for you - I was gifted this absolutely lovely suede bag. The tag is really hard to reach as it’s far inside and this is very structured. The chain is absolutely gorgeous and unique since it doesn’t seem to have leather woven through it. Any idea on what it’s called? I’m so in love with this baby. Definitely gonna get it spaed since it has wear but it’s just so cute.


----------



## Farkvam

Does anyone know if this bag is a Chanel? Terrible photos I know, but it's from the 1963 film Charade with Audrey Hepburn.  The clothing designer was Givenchy, but the film also featured other designer goods such as LV luggage. It has a flap, four grommets, gold chain, smooth leather, and a gold turn lock (which looks oval). Sounds like a Chanel, I'm just wondering if other designers copied these elements.
Here's a GIF of the bag:








						100 Best Charade ideas | charades, audrey hepburn, hepburn
					

Jun 5, 2020 - Explore Angie's board "Charade", followed by 260 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about charades, audrey hepburn, hepburn.




					www.pinterest.ca
				







Thanks in advance! I may post this in the Handbags forum as well if that's ok.


----------



## txpicc

A family member bought this bag for me, but I’ve never seen it before! Is it even real? Please help


----------



## Rilakkuma413

Hi all, could anyone share which season is this bag from (best if product code can also be provided)? It is not caviar and also comes with a pearl strap so not 21k my perfect mini:


----------



## Farkvam

Farkvam said:


> Does anyone know if this bag is a Chanel? Terrible photos I know, but it's from the 1963 film Charade with Audrey Hepburn.  The clothing designer was Givenchy, but the film also featured other designer goods such as LV luggage. It has a flap, four grommets, gold chain, smooth leather, and a gold turn lock (which looks oval). Sounds like a Chanel, I'm just wondering if other designers copied these elements.
> Here's a GIF of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Best Charade ideas | charades, audrey hepburn, hepburn
> 
> 
> Jun 5, 2020 - Explore Angie's board "Charade", followed by 260 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about charades, audrey hepburn, hepburn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pinterest.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258959
> View attachment 5258960
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance! I may post this in the Handbags forum as well if that's ok.


I should add that I decided to contact Givenchy regarding this handbag out of curiosity (and love of history), and they kindly notified me that despite several researches, their Heritage Department was unable to confirm that this handbag was designed by Monsieur de Givenchy.  They added that they can however confirm that several of the handbags worn by Audrey Hepburn in this film were not Givenchy bags.  Good to know!


----------



## Doudoune

ccbaggirl89 said:


> LAX hobo from the LAX collection, circa 2004. You have to pay for private authentication since members cannot assist with authenticity issues or questions.


Thank you so much!
or can i pay to authenticate?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Doudoune said:


> Thank you so much!
> or can i pay to authenticate?


You have to use a third party/private service that you find. The Chanel forum has several threads discussing third party authenticators if you use the search feature.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

txpicc said:


> A family member bought this bag for me, but I’ve never seen it before! Is it even real? Please help


If there is a hologram sticker inside the first few digits can help figure out the collection/year it comes from. To figure out if it's real you have to use a third party/private service that you find. The Chanel forum has several threads discussing third party authenticators if you use the search feature.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rilakkuma413 said:


> Hi all, could anyone share which season is this bag from (best if product code can also be provided)? It is not caviar and also comes with a pearl strap so not 21k my perfect mini:
> View attachment 5259311


It's the new variation on the My perfect mini. 22P, not out yet but probably very soon. Watch this thread for when it'll release: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-spring-summer-2022-act1-22p.1044518/


----------



## NatAthanas

Hi all, 

Can anyone identify this vintage Chanel? I can hardly find any information on "tri-border" online, but it seems to be from a reputable retailer. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NatAthanas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone identify this vintage Chanel? I can hardly find any information on "tri-border" online, but it seems to be from a reputable retailer.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It's called an envelope flap and it's done in lambskin, and was made from about 1986-1988. I've seen black ones before on reseller sites. To figure out if it's real you have to use a third party/private service that you find. The Chanel forum has several threads discussing third party authenticators if you use the search feature. Google images and you'll likely see many, they aren't hard to find.


----------



## NatAthanas

Thank you @ccbaggirl89, 

I've found a couple of photos, and some very similar ones now. I'm so torn between that and a more classic (but also double the price) vintage double flap. Decisions, decisions!  Whatever I decide I'll be sure to check out an independent authenticator. Many thanks!


----------



## belebalahung

I bought this bag a while ago, but is wondering if it has a name, does anyone know?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

belebalahung said:


> I bought this bag a while ago, but is wondering if it has a name, does anyone know?


cruise 2020 elegant resin chain bag


----------



## belebalahung

ccbaggirl89 said:


> cruise 2020 elegant resin chain bag


thanks


----------



## trishyeah

Hiii! New person here. So excited to find you. I've had this in my stash forever, my Mum found it in an opshop and we've never thought to investigate if it was authentic or not (I'm so sorry if this is obviously fake or anything, I'm new to this). But wanted to check and find out any info about it. I'm thinking about using it as my actual bag but basically need to know how much I should look after it haha. It also is in pretty worn condition and needs a really good clean of the stitches and stuff. If it is real, can anyone suggest what I do without ruining it more? I'm in Melbourne Australia.


----------



## Farkvam

trishyeah said:


> Hiii! New person here. So excited to find you. I've had this in my stash forever, my Mum found it in an opshop and we've never thought to investigate if it was authentic or not (I'm so sorry if this is obviously fake or anything, I'm new to this). But wanted to check and find out any info about it. I'm thinking about using it as my actual bag but basically need to know how much I should look after it haha. It also is in pretty worn condition and needs a really good clean of the stitches and stuff. If it is real, can anyone suggest what I do without ruining it more? I'm in Melbourne Australia.


Hi trishyeah, there used to be an authentication thread here for Chanel but not anymore so it's not something anyone on the PurseForum can comment on.  You'd need to use a paid third-party authentication service.  I've used Zeko's Authentication successfully in the past, she specializes in Chanel.  Hope that helps!


----------



## caramelize126

I spotted this bag on someone at the airport and can’t stop thinking about it! I tried searching for the color/season but nothing seems to come up. Can someone please help?


----------



## enui

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caramelize126 said:


> I spotted this bag on someone at the airport and can’t stop thinking about it! I tried searching for the color/season but nothing seems to come up. Can someone please help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263363


The pic is super tiny but it looks burgundy?? Probably from the original 2015/21 series collection.


----------



## caramelize126

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The pic is super tiny but it looks burgundy?? Probably from the original 2015/21 series collection.



I’ll check! It’s burgundy with a lighter Color stitching?


----------



## mydogisadiva

bought this in 2013 not knowing much about bags.Would appreciate it if someone could tell me about the model and the color code


----------



## PuccaNGaru

@mydogisadiva: I have this exact bag but in black. I, too, didn’t know much about Chanel back in 2013 and my hubby bought me this while on vacation in NYC (First Chanel bag ever). I cannot help you with the color, but I do know it’s called the Stitch It bag and it is my most used winter casual bag- wear it cross body and off I go. hope you’re enjoying your bag as much as I am.


----------



## mydogisadiva

PuccaNGaru said:


> @mydogisadiva: I have this exact bag but in black. I, too, didn’t know much about Chanel back in 2013 and my hubby bought me this while on vacation in NYC (First Chanel bag ever). I cannot help you with the color, but I do know it’s called the Stitch It bag and it is my most used winter casual bag- wear it cross body and off I go. hope you’re enjoying your bag as much as I am.


Thank you! The bag holds a lot of stuff, totally worth it!


----------



## yebinkimm

Need help identifying this seasonal flap pls  Year 2018 series 25.
Hope someone can help me with the model number/name.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gabriellala

Hello all, need some help identifying this bag. It’s a 21 series is all I know. Would appreciate any help!


----------



## purselovah91

what size boy is this please?


----------



## purselovah91

also this one as well


----------



## ccbaggirl89

gabriellala said:


> Hello all, need some help identifying this bag. It’s a 21 series is all I know. Would appreciate any help!


Elementary Chic


----------



## ccbaggirl89

purselovah91 said:


> what size boy is this please?



medium


----------



## ccbaggirl89

purselovah91 said:


> also this one as well



looks like small


----------



## gabriellala

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Elementary Chic


Thanks very much!! Had never heard of this one before but am also new to Chanel. Now leaning toward getting this!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

gabriellala said:


> Thanks very much!! Had never heard of this one before but am also new to Chanel. Now leaning toward getting this!


I own it, in the smaller size. It's a nice bag, very spacious.


----------



## MissLianne

Any information on this?
I feel like the name of the bag is listed incorrectly. I could only find one another similar style on eBay?



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/chanel-paris-salzburg-quilted-flap-bag-b8cja
		


eBay seller claims they bought it 2.5 years ago? 








						Authentic Rare Chanel Metallic Bronze Quilted Leather Flap Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Rare Chanel Metallic Bronze Quilted Leather Flap Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## nicole0612

Hi, I have been getting a lot of use out of the SLG cardholders on chain, but I only like turnlock styles. I purchased one from 21A I believe (with handle and turnlock), and I just saw another in the boutiques finds thread that I think is from 21K that would work for me. Can anyone confirm? If you have the item code that would be wonderful so I can check the dimensions and details on google before purchasing. I already checked the website just in case, but no luck, thank you.


----------



## greenbeans

Hi girls, could you please let me know if this is a real chanel model? I think is fake, but I'm not sure. Thanks in advance


----------



## MissCL

Hello ♥️
Can you please tell me which collection is this scarf from?
Thank you!


----------



## elee12

Hello, does anyone know the model name/number of this SLG, and if they still sell this regularly at the boutiques? I’ve never seen it before but have been looking for a cardholder just like this.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elee12 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the model name/number of this SLG, and if they still sell this regularly at the boutiques? I’ve never seen it before but have been looking for a cardholder just like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273187
> View attachment 5273188


They are called zip flap card holders and I believe they first came out in 2019. They are not part of the regular line but have been made multiple times since they first debuted, so many colors are out there already and they do come out some seasons. Style is AP0767.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

greenbeans said:


> Hi girls, could you please let me know if this is a real chanel model? I think is fake, but I'm not sure. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5272101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272105


Members cannot answer authentication questions, you have to pay a private service. If you search the main boards there are some recommendations there.


----------



## humilovesbags

Hi everyone ☺
I would love to get anyone’s help on trying to identify my new bag kindly gifted to me by my late mother. I’ve added a few images if any one has information on the collection it came from or it’s history please share as I would love to learn more about the bag. 

thanks
Humera


----------



## ccbaggirl89

humilovesbags said:


> Hi everyone ☺
> I would love to get anyone’s help on trying to identify my new bag kindly gifted to me by my late mother. I’ve added a few images if any one has information on the collection it came from or it’s history please share as I would love to learn more about the bag.
> 
> thanks
> Humera


Not sure of its name but it's from the 14 series so either late 2010 or 2011. It came in two color variations - black/black and black/tan.


----------



## humilovesbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not sure of its name but it's from the 14 series so either late 2010 or 2011. It came in two color variations - black/black and black/tan.


Thank you  I will definitely look into it.


----------



## nickstsa

Seen these in stores recently and was wondering exactly what this is called?


----------



## gummybears

nickstsa said:


> View attachment 5280581
> 
> 
> Seen these in stores recently and was wondering exactly what this is called?



This is called Like A Wallet.


----------



## doubleo7

Hi friends! Does anyone know what collection this bag is from and what it's called? Thank you SO much for any info.


----------



## greenbeans

HI ladies, could you help me to identify this bag  Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

greenbeans said:


> HI ladies, could you help me to identify this bag  Thanks!


You have already asked about this bag and were answered. Members aren't allowed to answer questions about bags that have authenticity issues, you have to pay a private service to assist you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

doubleo7 said:


> Hi friends! Does anyone know what collection this bag is from and what it's called? Thank you SO much for any info.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280880


This model debuted in Spring/Summer 2020.The chic (acrylic) pearls mini and/or pearls on top mini.


----------



## doubleo7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This model debuted in Spring/Summer 2020.The chic (acrylic) pearls mini and/or pearls on top mini.



I appreciate the info, thank you!!


----------



## ssicaa

Can someone tell me the name of this bag, the price in USD, approximate size, and if it also comes in caviar (and what colors)? Is this still available? I love it!!!

TIA! 

(This is not my picture)


----------



## insidemysoul

I think it is a Pearl crush camera bag, please correct me if I'm wrong.
I found this unboxing on YouTube.


----------



## nat74

Yes, it’s the 22C pearl crush camera case vanity. I’ve seen pics from my SA for the black lambskin and denim. Lambskin is $2,850 USD. Denim is $2,675 USD. Found the dimensions from Google 10.5 x 14.5 x 6 cm.

Oh and there was a non-pearl crush camera case in caviar SHW from 21K for $2,450 USD.


----------



## Tyler_JP

What Chanel is Margaret Qualley carrying here? Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## nat74

Tyler_JP said:


> What Chanel is Margaret Qualley carrying here? Thanks in advance, guys!



It’s called ‘Side Note’ from 21B.






						Chanel Fall/Winter Act 1 2021 (21B)
					

Never have I ever thought I would ever own CF because I've been looking for the perfect color (grey/burgundy/green) and the prize keep goin crazy. But Here it is 21B Dark grey medium CF. lol I mean to go to store to check out the 21B green color but I keep sayin I wanted to see dark grey too and...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## PantherDia

Would love to know the name of this bag. Thank you!


----------



## greenbeans

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You have already asked about this bag and were answered. Members aren't allowed to answer questions about bags that have authenticity issues, you have to pay a private service to assist you.


I haven't asked if it is fake or not, just which model is it. I did the question wrong at first. Thanks


----------



## teemmmbee

Hey loves! I am a Chanel virgin and I’d love to find this bag but have no idea what it’s called. Can anyone help me out?
*SIA if this isn’t the right place to post this. 

also Happy New Year!!


----------



## graciewwing

It’s the filigree Vanity case but this is a special edition version with the leather threaded chain around the edge.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PantherDia said:


> Would love to know the name of this bag. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284514


It looks like the CC Filigree Flap medium in the so black lambskin, released in 2020.


----------



## teemmmbee

graciewwing said:


> It’s the filigree Vanity case but this is a special edition version with the leather threaded chain around the edge.



oh dang so it’s prob out of my price range then. Tysm for the info!!


----------



## PantherDia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It looks like the CC Filigree Flap medium in the so black lambskin, released in 2020.


Thankyou!


----------



## graciewwing

spacytracy said:


> oh dang so it’s prob out of my price range then. Tysm for the info!!


It would be higher than the regular one, but I think you’d have to find one in the resale market anyhoo as I think this is an older style. Based on the resale market right now it would probably be above retail ‍♀️


----------



## myamericanheart

Help!  I have this vintage wallet, it’s a seasonal item from 2005-2006 and I can’t for the life of me find out what it’s called!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

myamericanheart said:


> Help!  I have this vintage wallet, it’s a seasonal item from 2005-2006 and I can’t for the life of me find out what it’s called!


You describe it by the features and year. Small zip lambskin wallet with CC charm/zip pull, maybe bicolor because of the contrast interior. No collection name.


----------



## feebee456




----------



## zarazara12

.


----------



## feebee456

feebee456 said:


> View attachment 5286486


Can anyone identify this?


----------



## Loverofallthingschanel

Hello,

Does anyone know the name or season of this bag? It looks possibly mirrored of some sort. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## teepeechu

Hi everyone,

I wanted to check in and ask if anyone has ever seen so black hardware on a color other than white or black. I couldn't figure out the hardware. Thank you


----------



## sbheezy

Kind of an odd extra wide looking off-white Chanel flap with an inner zipper lol. My mom gave me this purse from her collection.  She said she bought it like 8-10 years ago. Does anyone know the type/name of bag it is and from what collection?


----------



## nicole0612

sbheezy said:


> Kind of an odd extra wide looking off-white Chanel flap with an inner zipper lol. My mom gave me this purse from her collection.  She said she bought it like 8-10 years ago. Does anyone know the type/name of bag it is and from what collection?
> View attachment 5292096


Easy Flap.


----------



## renee_nyc

Has anyone ever seen this before? It has a reissue chain but with a CC logo which is throwing me off because I have never seen that combo before. When I Google it it only comes up on Singaporean sites. TRR lists it as a reissue but we know they are not the most reliable.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

teepeechu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to check in and ask if anyone has ever seen so black hardware on a color other than white or black. I couldn't figure out the hardware. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291448
> View attachment 5291449


Yes. I own this model and color/year. It's not so black, it's a very dark gunmetal against a super dark blue. Sorry for the bad pic, but this is mine. The image you posted has been lightened a lot, the bag is dark. HTH!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

renee_nyc said:


> Has anyone ever seen this before? It has a reissue chain but with a CC logo which is throwing me off because I have never seen that combo before. When I Google it it only comes up on Singaporean sites. TRR lists it as a reissue but we know they are not the most reliable.
> 
> View attachment 5292131


It's very common, it's a double flap with a mademoiselle chain and/or bijoux chain, They are early series bags, from 0-2 series generally and there are a lot available on resale. Fashionphile, Yoogis, etc often get them. Make sure to get it authenticated if you're looking to purchase one.


----------



## renee_nyc

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's very common, it's a double flap with a mademoiselle chain and/or bijoux chain, They are early series bags, from 0-2 series generally and there are a lot available on resale. Fashionphile, Yoogis, etc often get them. Make sure to get it authenticated if you're looking to purchase one.


Thank you! This one in particular threw me because the serial no was conveniently ripped off. I have a reissue with the Mademoiselle lock and a vintage quilted bag with the leather and golf chain so I’m not looking to purchase but I like to learn. Thanks again!


----------



## famouslyme

Please help me identify this! I believe this was released in the year 2020. Is this a rectangle mini? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

famouslyme said:


> Please help me identify this! I believe this was released in the year 2020. Is this a rectangle mini? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293103


It appears to be a small classic flap. A mini would be much smaller/shorter and have a longer chain.





						MINI~MINI~MINI! Mini Flap Thread
					

Hi everyone I got this one does it look dry a little bit? Mini from 21A were shinier and puffier… Does flap look crooked?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## gummybears

famouslyme said:


> Please help me identify this! I believe this was released in the year 2020. Is this a rectangle mini? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293103


It’s a small. You can tell by the number of quilts across. Mini will have 6, small 7, and medium 8.


----------



## llaga22

Hello can anyone help me ID this bag please? Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

llaga22 said:


> Hello can anyone help me ID this bag please? Thanks.


Looks like the coco soft from 20 series/2014.


----------



## llaga22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like the coco soft from 20 series/2014.


Will look into it, thabks.


----------



## teepeechu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes. I own this model and color/year. It's not so black, it's a very dark gunmetal against a super dark blue. Sorry for the bad pic, but this is mine. The image you posted has been lightened a lot, the bag is dark. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 5292484


Thank you for your help.  Seems like it's almost black with the shiny dark ruthenium hardware!


----------



## sunseeker1

hi can anyone identify this collection please, I’m aware there is a boy bag version but I’m wondering if there’s other bags from the same collection?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sunseeker1 said:


> hi can anyone identify this collection please, I’m aware there is a boy bag version but I’m wondering if there’s other bags from the same collection?
> 
> View attachment 5295519


20 series/2015, this is a satin flap


----------



## sunseeker1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 20 series/2015, this is a satin flap


Thank you!


----------



## b.Jane

Hello! Could someone help me identify this type of caviar leather? It’s unusually spotty. Almost like a giraffe. Is that normal? I haven’t seen it anywhere. It’s a 7 Series. Appreciate it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

b.Jane said:


> Hello! Could someone help me identify this type of caviar leather? It’s unusually spotty. Almost like a giraffe. Is that normal? I haven’t seen it anywhere. It’s a 7 Series. Appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 5295947
> View attachment 5295948


It's just called caviar it wasn't known as anything else. I believe it only came out for two series but it's completely normal and was mainly used as an effect on the beige colored bags, on the flaps, camera bags, totes and so on. It can look discolored at first glance but it's like dark spots on the grain. ETA the quilts for this effect will be very flat and not puffy


----------



## b.Jane

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's just called caviar it wasn't known as anything else. I believe it only came out for two series but it's completely normal and was mainly used as an effect on the beige colored bags, on the flaps, camera bags, totes and so on. It can look discolored at first glance but it's like dark spots on the grain. ETA the quilts for this effect will be very flat and not puffy


Thanks for a prompt reply! Do you think the resale value will be lower since it’s not common? Not sure if I want to keep it. Kind of gives me Trypophobia lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

b.Jane said:


> Thanks for a prompt reply! Do you think the resale value will be lower since it’s not common? Not sure if I want to keep it. Kind of gives me Trypophobia lol


I have never personally seen these priced any lower than others so it seems to hold its value just the same. The resale time for them might be longer since things not in the norm need to attract a specific buyer. I think it's been asked about before on the forums and the person thought it had dark color transfer spots.


----------



## b.Jane

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I have never personally seen these priced any lower than others so it seems to hold its value just the same. The resale time for them might be longer since things not in the norm need to attract a specific buyer. I think it's been asked about before on the forums and the person thought it had dark color transfer spots.


Ooh I will search for that forum thread! Please do share if you have a link


----------



## whitewalls

I was never into Chanel until I saw this bag in this website. Please help me identify it! I've tried searching its name on Google but only this one article shows up. Anything helps!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Please Identify this style ! Thanks !


----------



## J.A.N.

Does anyone know what this Tote is called?
The make up pouch is detachable.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rx4dsoul said:


> Please Identify this style ! Thanks !


It's on the Chanel website, a hobo from F/W 2021 Act 2 
Ref.  AS2844 B06788 94305








						Hobo Bags - Handbags — Fashion | CHANEL
					

The hobo bags creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com


----------



## rx4dsoul

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's on the Chanel website, a hobo from F/W 2021 Act 2
> Ref.  AS2844 B06788 94305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo Bags - Handbags — Fashion | CHANEL
> 
> 
> The hobo bags creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chanel.com


Thank youuuu


----------



## mellat

Can anyone say what style this is exactly? It's a medium double flap but obviously not the classic. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mellat said:


> Can anyone say what style this is exactly? It's a medium double flap but obviously not the classic. Thank you in advance!


It's just called a vintage lambskin flap or vintage shoulder bag. You can sometimes see it referred to as a vintage double flap. They are very common on resale sites and come up for sale all the time.


----------



## mellat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's just called a vintage lambskin flap or vintage shoulder bag. You can sometimes see it referred to as a vintage double flap. They are very common on resale sites and come up for sale all the time.


Thank you so much! I almost never see these in person. It's always a classic flap


----------



## whitewalls

whitewalls said:


> I was never into Chanel until I saw this bag in this website. Please help me identify it! I've tried searching its name on Google but only this one article shows up. Anything helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296542


Hi! Can someone identify this?


----------



## Vyvera

Hi! Can anyone help me determine what collection this Chanel 19 is from? Spotted recently via Google Maps for a Neiman Marcus.


----------



## XCCX

These shades are TDF!!!

Can someone please help me identify? I asked the original poster but no response yet.

I bit the one on the right is 21S, middle is 21C and left is 22C?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5297786
> View attachment 5297787
> View attachment 5297788
> View attachment 5297789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this Tote is called?
> The make up pouch is detachable.


It's from 2009, called the Portobello tote.


----------



## hally0409

So confused on which collection this is from, says 22C on the tag, but can't find it anywhere. Also does anyone else notice the two little bumps on each side where the stitching is? Or am I seeing things?


----------



## J.A.N.

I've just purchased this. Does anyone know what it is  actaully called it looks like a reissue bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hally0409 said:


> So confused on which collection this is from, says 22C on the tag, but can't find it anywhere. Also does anyone else notice the two little bumps on each side where the stitching is? Or am I seeing things?


You are in the wrong thread. Try posting here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/19-flap-bag-club.1017137/page-181#post-34942194


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> I've just purchased this. Does anyone know what it is  actaully called it looks like a reissue bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302172
> View attachment 5302173
> View attachment 5302174


2008 Drill Tote
I'll link a sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...l-perforated-leather-large-flap-tote-bag.html


----------



## J.A.N.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2008 Drill Tote
> I'll link a sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...l-perforated-leather-large-flap-tote-bag.html


Thanks so much


----------



## J.A.N.

I also need this one as I may purchase this also for myself the name of the bag pls, and the seller is saying the outer material is nylon but are not sure is that correct as it looks like leather to me? Which leather is it? TIA x


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> I also need this one as I may purchase this also for myself the name of the bag pls, and the seller is saying the outer material is nylon but are not sure is that correct as it looks like leather to me? Which leather is it? TIA x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303854
> View attachment 5303855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303858


It's a reissue camera case in calfskin. They have been made in black nylon before but this looks to be leather. You should authenticate it with a private/paid service and have another set of eyes look it over. If the seller is saying something else you need to be certain.


----------



## J.A.N.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a reissue camera case in calfskin. They have been made in black nylon before but this looks to be leather. You should authenticate it with a private/paid service and have another set of eyes look it over. If the seller is saying something else you need to be certain.


Thank you that's very helpful


----------



## J.A.N.

It was nylon so not for me.

What is this called and is this caviar ? As i will buy this one now.


----------



## sunsetbaku

Hello, can you please authentificate my old Chanel bag Bcs i want to restorate it


----------



## linds p

This is 22P
Name and price plz?


----------



## hellovicki

Hello, could you please identify this Chanel 2.55 Distressed Calfskin 225 bag? Has Chanel actually made this reissue before? Thank you.








__





						Chanel Reissue 2.55 Flap Bag Quilted Distressed Calfskin 225 Brown 1132681
					

Online Sale - Authentic Brown Chanel Reissue 2.55 Flap Bag Quilted Distressed Calfskin 225 at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 1132681




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## samouu

Hello,
I’ve been doing a lot of research but can’t find the name of it.

-can someone please identify the model and the leather? It looks like caviar but much more delicate and soft. It scratches soo easily!


Thanks a lot


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sunsetbaku said:


> Hello, can you please authentificate my old Chanel bag Bcs i want to restorate it


Members cannot answer authentication questions, you have to pay a private service. If you search the main boards there are some recommendations there.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hellovicki said:


> Hello, could you please identify this Chanel 2.55 Distressed Calfskin 225 bag? Has Chanel actually made this reissue before? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5306706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Reissue 2.55 Flap Bag Quilted Distressed Calfskin 225 Brown 1132681
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Brown Chanel Reissue 2.55 Flap Bag Quilted Distressed Calfskin 225 at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 1132681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com


The website you linked has already correctly identified it and named it. The season 15 is about 2011/2012, and yes it was made.


----------



## hellovicki

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The website you linked has already correctly identified it and named it. The season 15 is about 2011/2012, and yes it was made.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Nana_Licious

Hello, could help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## niggli

Hi! My first post on this forum  I hope you can help me. I came across this bag. I looked everywhere on the internet but can not find what this bag is called. Can anybody help me out? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nana_Licious said:


> Hello, could help me authenticate this bag?


Members cannot answer authentication questions, you have to pay a private service. If you search the main boards there are some recommendations there.


----------



## bee.es

Hello!!! New here can anyone help me identify my bag!I got this beauty 4 days ago that I forgot to ask questions and look at the tag when I have this baby wrapped up for me to take home! It’s not on the website and since she’s now microchip it’s hard for me to find more info about this beauty   does anybody knows which collextion this belongs to? And the colour? It’s kinda like golddish beige with a pink shade on it  it’s iridescent so the colour changes depending on the lightning
My SA told me that the bag only just arrived when they received the new collection the other day and they were only two bags avail one for sold the other day then one is now mine  
Hope you can help me thanks


----------



## LadyV

Can someone please ID the bag that this beauty is wearing in this picture? It appears to be vintage and lambskin with gold hardware. I've been looking online and the only ones I can find are crossbody and they appear to be too structured (the one in the picture seems more rectangular and flat).


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Hi fellow TPFers!  My friend saw this bag on ig and fell in love with it!  Does anyone recognize this bag??


----------



## MarishkaM

LadyV said:


> Can someone please ID the bag that this beauty is wearing in this picture? It appears to be vintage and lambskin with gold hardware. I've been looking online and the only ones I can find are crossbody and they appear to be too structured (the one in the picture seems more rectangular and flat).
> 
> View attachment 5312693



I believe the name of the bag is New Clutch with Chain.  I own this bag in red iridescent caviar, however, I do believe it is discontinued.  I found mine pre-loved, they pop up every once in a while.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bee.es said:


> Hello!!! New here can anyone help me identify my bag!I got this beauty 4 days ago that I forgot to ask questions and look at the tag when I have this baby wrapped up for me to take home! It’s not on the website and since she’s now microchip it’s hard for me to find more info about this beauty   does anybody knows which collextion this belongs to? And the colour? It’s kinda like golddish beige with a pink shade on it  it’s iridescent so the colour changes depending on the lightning
> My SA told me that the bag only just arrived when they received the new collection the other day and they were only two bags avail one for sold the other day then one is now mine
> Hope you can help me thanks


Visit this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/19-flap-bag-club.1017137/page-185


----------



## taylorconzelman

Hello! Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

taylorconzelman said:


> Hello! Does anyone know the name of this bag?


They're called timeless accordion flap bags and come out in some seasons now and again. 16 series is about 2012. I'll link a similar sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ather-timeless-accordion-flap-bag-124688.html


----------



## taylorconzelman

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They're called timeless accordion flap bags and come out in some seasons now and again. 16 series is about 2012. I'll link a similar sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ather-timeless-accordion-flap-bag-124688.html


Thank you so much!


----------



## LenaS89

Hi! Could someone help me to identify this Chanel bag? I found it ages ago, don't even know if it's genuine.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LenaS89 said:


> Hi! Could someone help me to identify this Chanel bag? I found it ages ago, don't even know if it's genuine.


Bags such as this are vintage and do not have official names. Its just called a vintage lambskin shoulder bag. The card digits will tell you the year it might be from.  Members cannot answer authentication/genuine questions, you have to pay a private service. If you search the main boards there are some recommendations there.


----------



## LenaS89

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Bags such as this are vintage and do not have official names. Its just called a vintage lambskin shoulder bag. The card digits will tell you the year it might be from.  Members cannot answer authentication/genuine questions, you have to pay a private service. If you search the main boards there are some recommendations there.



Thank you!


----------



## maektong

I got this bag from a Vintage Shop in Japan. Although it is very old, the bag is in great condition but no sticker or hologram inside the bag. Does any of you know the name of this backpack. As we all know, Chanel doesn't produce much patent leater backpack. Some of Chanel backpack I know are Dumar Bag, Gabrielle Bag...but I don't know the name of this one. 
Please pleasee tell me if you know the name and estimate year of production. I am giving this bag to my girlfriend as Valentine's Day present and I reeally need to know the name. By the bag is curved on the front and straight at the back. 
Measurement of the Bag are
 Front (From top to base) 12inch
  Back (From top to Base) 10inch

p


----------



## forgetmenot301

Can someone ID this bag for me? Or any idea of what season it is from? Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

forgetmenot301 said:


> Can someone ID this bag for me? Or any idea of what season it is from? Thank you!


Spring Summer 2019, covered cc crossbody. I'll link a sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...d-leather-covered-cc-small-crossbody-bag.html


----------



## forgetmenot301

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Spring Summer 2019, covered cc crossbody. I'll link a sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...d-leather-covered-cc-small-crossbody-bag.html



Thank you!! ♥️


----------



## Sylly

I just saw this picture posted on the available stock thread. I am not able to purchase another bag at the moment, but I am curious about this bag with pearls. I looked on the Chanel app, but could not find it.
Has anyone seen it in person?


----------



## J.A.N.

Can someone identify this model, + double check the leather for me as well the season if poss pls that I have just bought it.
It can be worn on the shoulder and crossbody. Is is aged Calfskin?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sylly said:


> I just saw this picture posted on the available stock thread. I am not able to purchase another bag at the moment, but I am curious about this bag with pearls. I looked on the Chanel app, but could not find it.
> Has anyone seen it in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316207


It looks like it could be part of the 'my own frame' collection from Cruise 2022. Since it was posted as being in-store, why not call the boutique and inquire? The Chanel link for the frame bags: https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p...p-bag-tweed-braided-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## janiceberlin

Hello all,

This is my first time being here. I recently went into my family's storage unit and found this interesting "Chanel" wallet. I have reasonable doubt that it's most likely a counterfeit product but I wanted to get clarification from all of you. Thank you for your time!

Pics:


----------



## Farkvam

janiceberlin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first time being here. I recently went into my family's storage unit and found this interesting "Chanel" wallet. I have reasonable doubt that it's most likely a counterfeit product but I wanted to get clarification from all of you. Thank you for your time!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> View attachment 5318727
> View attachment 5318733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318735
> View attachment 5318736


You'll have to get it authenticated through a third party.  We don't answer authentication questions here any longer unfortunately. I personally recommend Zeko's Authentication.


----------



## ilysukixD

Can any identify this vanity case the name and seasonal codes? Thank you!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Anyone know what year/collection this is from? And it’s name?


----------



## lee_dya

Anyone can identify this vintage?? TIA!


----------



## sneakyninja1226

dove221 said:


> I purchased this bag a couple of years ago at the Chanel at South Coast. I forgot to ask the SA what the name of it is and he is no longer there. Any ideas? Please let me know
> View attachment 5096342


How’s this bag holding up? Slouching? Love it!


----------



## beemeowmeow

does anyone know what bag this is? it's a mini handbag, reminds me of the LV sac plat! would appreciate for any inputs ^_^


----------



## dove221

sneakyninja1226 said:


> How’s this bag holding up? Slouching? Love it!


I love it but honestly, I use it on occasion. So because of that I think it is holding up well 
Carries a decent amount and I love the color and size. Get one!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lee_dya said:


> Anyone can identify this vintage?? TIA!
> View attachment 5322851
> View attachment 5322852


Vintage bags do not have official names, it's just a vintage lambskin shoulder bag. The bag is likely a 2 or 3 series, late 80s, early 90s. If the hologram sticker is inside you can date it more accurately.


----------



## DimondPrincess

Hello does anyone know the name of this bag? The owner said that she thought it was from the 2020 cruise collection but wasn’t sure. I have looked at ALL the collections back to 2018 & I still can’t find it. It has a zipper compartment under the flap. And the Monet Lisa pocket in the back. Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DimondPrincess said:


> Hello does anyone know the name of this bag? The owner said that she thought it was from the 2020 cruise collection but wasn’t sure. I have looked at ALL the collections back to 2018 & I still can’t find it. It has a zipper compartment under the flap. And the Monet Lisa pocket in the back. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324753


Try 19P collection, it looks like a variation on the chain around bag.








						Chanel Flap Woven Chain Around Bag | Bragmybag
					

Hold on, we’re almost there. The Chanel Cruise 2020 Collection will be released soon and the Spring Summer Line will end. But before that, we want to talk



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## DimondPrincess

DimondPrincess said:


> Hello does anyone know the name of this bag? The owner said that she thought it was from the 2020 cruise collection but wasn’t sure. I have looked at ALL the collections back to 2018 & I still can’t find it. It has a zipper compartment under the flap. And the Monet Lisa pocket in the back. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324753


----------



## DimondPrincess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Try 19P collection, it looks like a variation on the chain around bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Flap Woven Chain Around Bag | Bragmybag
> 
> 
> Hold on, we’re almost there. The Chanel Cruise 2020 Collection will be released soon and the Spring Summer Line will end. But before that, we want to talk
> 
> 
> 
> www.bragmybag.com


Thank I will look into this. I should have posted the interior pic when I originally made the post. But you are right it looks like a variation of this. My bestfriend thought it was the Daim but that zippered interior is the difference.


----------



## wimp

Anyone know the name and price of this? TIA!


----------



## wimp

star mix said:


> Anyone know the name and price of this? TIA!
> View attachment 5325280



Managed to answer my own question...it's the Classic Clutch with Chain for anyone else wondering


----------



## supersweet

Can anyone identify this or recognise it?

It’s so pretty but I can’t find any info on it, like what year or season. Is it some kind of fantasy colour?

Classic double flap
Purple glitter material
Silver hardware 
7 full quilts across 
c 25cm
Mona Lisa back pocket


----------



## DiorFan30

hey,I'd like to know the exact name of this Chanel bag.Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DiorFan30 said:


> hey,I'd like to know the exact name of this Chanel bag.Thanks.


vintage camera bag with tassel


----------



## beemeowmeow

Does anyone know which collection this wallet is from, or what it's called? thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

beemeowmeow said:


> View attachment 5327707
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which collection this wallet is from, or what it's called? thank you!


It's from the Precious Symbols line, from about 2006, there was a whole line of stuff: wallets, pochettes, totes, bags, etc.


----------



## Purseholic2

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Hi fellow TPFers!  My friend saw this bag on ig and fell in love with it!  Does anyone recognize this bag??
> View attachment 5312899



I believe this is from The 2020 cruise collection . There was a blue version of this too .


----------



## beemeowmeow

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's from the Precious Symbols line, from about 2006, there was a whole line of stuff: wallets, pochettes, totes, bags, etc.


your knowledge is impeccable, thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

beemeowmeow said:


> your knowledge is impeccable, thank you!


It comes from being a super shopper


----------



## Eggcellent

honu said:


> If 10" is the medium, what size is the large?


They change the name of the sizes at time. For the LeBoy they made the previous medium the large. It is still the same 25cm bag though.


----------



## Klu17

I want to buy this bag on the resale market but the seller doesn't know the season it's from. They said it's from the 30s series. I'm going back and forth bc it looks pink. Pls help!


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Looking for info on this cardigan tia!!


----------



## Zelyan

So I bought a lambskin Chanel square mini off of FASHIONPHILE and noticed the quilting is different from most of the other ones I’ve seen. Supposedly it’s one from 2009. Notice the sides and bottom quiltings are much puffier than the darker pink version (which is the one I’m used to seeing). Is this how the square minis used to look like or did I get a super fake?


----------



## minivans

Found this bag on Instagram with little information— I would appreciate if anyone could identify this bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Zelyan said:


> So I bought a lambskin Chanel square mini off of FASHIONPHILE and noticed the quilting is different from most of the other ones I’ve seen. Supposedly it’s one from 2009. Notice the sides and bottom quiltings are much puffier than the darker pink version (which is the one I’m used to seeing). Is this how the square minis used to look like or did I get a super fake?
> 
> View attachment 5330915
> View attachment 5330916
> View attachment 5330917
> View attachment 5330918


If you have any doubts about authenticity you should return the item or get it authenticated elsewhere. Members cannot assist with authenticating. That being said, this was a seasonal 'one-off' style that does not look like other years. It was/is called a softer lamb/puffy lamb and is 100% normal. I believe it only came in few colors and they were all rather soft/squat and not stiff so they might lose shape over time. Fashionphile now uses photos of bags that do not necessarily correspond to the bag you're buying--the pic you included of the base is a different bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Klu17 said:


> I want to buy this bag on the resale market but the seller doesn't know the season it's from. They said it's from the 30s series. I'm going back and forth bc it looks pink. Pls help!


You are in the wrong thread, try here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/19-flap-bag-club.1017137/page-185#post-34986545


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Purseholic2 said:


> I believe this is from The 2020 cruise collection . There was a blue version of this too .


TY


----------



## Zelyan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> If you have any doubts about authenticity you should return the item or get it authenticated elsewhere. Members cannot assist with authenticating. That being said, this was a seasonal 'one-off' style that does not look like other years. It was/is called a softer lamb/puffy lamb and is 100% normal. I believe it only came in few colors and they were all rather soft/squat and not stiff so they might lose shape over time. Fashionphile now uses photos of bags that do not necessarily correspond to the bag you're buying--the pic you included of the base is a different bag.


Thank you! I was looking into it and looks similar to their “washed lambskin” bags that came out years ago??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Zelyan said:


> Thank you! I was looking into it and looks similar to their “washed lambskin” bags that came out years ago??


Yes, it is. I'll link you a sold one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...d-lambskin-leather-classic-mini-flap-bag.html


----------



## Kaz02

I'd be so grateful if anyone could give me some more info about this bag. I've tried looking for it, but it looks more a 'jeans blue' rather than navy? 

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...el/navy-leather-chanel-handbag-21099648.shtml


----------



## princess_polina

Just got this little cutie from the boutique I think its from 22p can someone pls identify?


----------



## VSUVUS

Hi all,

In your opinion, what colour would you say this WOC is? D. Bge, beige, orange, caramel?

Also, the leather, grained calfskin or caviar?








I’m looking a caramel like this one (see below). Same colour or no  TIA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

VSUVUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In your opinion, what colour would you say this WOC is? D. Bge, beige, orange, caramel?
> 
> Also, the leather, grained calfskin or caviar?
> 
> View attachment 5334031
> View attachment 5334032
> View attachment 5334033
> View attachment 5334034
> View attachment 5334035
> 
> 
> I’m looking a caramel like this one (see below). Same colour or no  TIA
> 
> View attachment 5334036


It looks to be brown caviar with a strong orange undertone. The zipper tape will usually give a stronger idea of the color and this one is quite orange-y. The one you prefer seems more of a true dark brown and is in lambskin. Different colors imo.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

princess_polina said:


> Just got this little cutie from the boutique I think its from 22p can someone pls identify?


This is a small vanity case; there is an entire clubhouse you should visit with tons of info and pics: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-vanity-w-classic-chain-club.1025420/


----------



## theyokohamalife

Hey, everyone! I just recently bought this "Small Flap Bag" from a Chanel boutique, but I was wondering if there's another name for it?


----------



## DiorFan30

hey,In Daisy jones video i spoted this amazing bag.I'd like to know his name.thanks


----------



## Sunszajn

Can you please help me identify the year and colour of this coco handle? Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunszajn said:


> Can you please help me identify the year and colour of this coco handle? Thanks


Try the clubhouse, the coco experts are there and some might have this color: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coco-handle-club.951527/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DiorFan30 said:


> hey,In Daisy jones video i spoted this amazing bag.I'd like to know his name.thanks
> View attachment 5335075


It's on the Chanel website: https://www.chanel.com/my/fashion/p/AS3153B0764894305/hobo-handbag-lambskin/
Ref.  AS3153 B07648 94305


----------



## Sunszajn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Try the clubhouse, the coco experts are there and some might have this color: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coco-handle-club.951527/


Thank you


----------



## MsSav

Hi, does anyone know which season this Grey C19 is from?

I’ve only seen the C19 cookies and cream with nude/blush leather, this one has grey leather.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MsSav said:


> Hi, does anyone know which season this Grey C19 is from?
> 
> I’ve only seen the C19 cookies and cream with nude/blush leather, this one has grey leather.


Try the clubhouse, the 19 experts are there and some might have this color





						19 Flap Bag Club!
					

Say cheese! I went ahead and added the black since my sa got one in yesterday. I think my 19 family is completely for right now unless I see a color that I just have to have!     Major congrats on your 19 collection. All are gorgeous, especially the 22C grey. I absolutely love the greenish...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Leahgrl

Hi, I lost my authenticity card for this handbag.  Can anyone tell me the number please.  I know it begins with AS2304. Hologram is 30862954. Have seen two item numbers listed online. I'm not sure which one is correct.  TIA


----------



## alicelovesxo

Hi! Does anyone recognise these? No amount of googling has identified them. Theyre similar to the rue Cambon Pearl/tag earrings of 2019-20 but not the same as the top isn’t a Pearl?

possible rework? Or fake? Or do you think they’re vintage and rare


----------



## sabellina

Dear Chanel Experts, 
I found this beauty on a 2nd hand platform for a really good deal. Think it‘s perfect for spring. Does anyone of you know anything about it (Year, Collection, Price) etc? Would be highly appreciated 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Leezelee

Saw this from a reseller, from fall 2021. Anyone know what the retail price was? TIA


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sabellina said:


> Dear Chanel Experts,
> I found this beauty on a 2nd hand platform for a really good deal. Think it‘s perfect for spring. Does anyone of you know anything about it (Year, Collection, Price) etc? Would be highly appreciated
> Thank you very much!


I believe it's from the 9 series/2004, from the LAX collection. The LAX raffia and/or woven shoulder bag. I'll link a similar one from the same collection: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Lax-Accordion-handbag-5c7182cc6197457a320f42c7


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Leahgrl said:


> Hi, I lost my authenticity card for this handbag.  Can anyone tell me the number please.  I know it begins with AS2304. Hologram is 30862954. Have seen two item numbers listed online. I'm not sure which one is correct.  TIA


It's the My Everything Tote from Cruise. It should be AS2304 B04864. You can always call the boutique you purchased from and just ask.


----------



## jowawie13

Do you recognise this bag?  I love it because it's a flap and top lock bag in one with a cute pocket on the back.


----------



## emily_khoo

Please help me identify this bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

emily_khoo said:


> Please help me identify this bag


It looks like the metallic glitter caviar M/L from 2021/31 series. I'll link one for reference: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chan...viar-quilted-medium-double-flap-silver-884987


----------



## Trina Thai

Please help me identify this SLG (:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Trina Thai said:


> Please help me identify this SLG (:


Video link to a review of one. It's a card holder with slots.


----------



## pandasnow

Please help me identify this aged calfskin small flap bag:


----------



## indubitably

Will someone please be able to identify this lambskin WOC? The fashionphile listing says it’s from 2020, but I’m having trouble finding anything with this type of chevron quilting.


----------



## dumdumkwo

Hi there, new to this forum and figured I’d start here. My mother wants to offload some of her collection, which includes the following chanels. I’ve identified all but one, and I also can’t verify if any of them are unique makeups. Any help is greatly appreciated!

1) the mystery bag, early 00’s. Some sort of chocolate bar but I don’t know the type.
2) dark purple drawstring
3) brown reporter bag tonal logo
4) grey(?) bowling bag with dark gold chain (hard to find an image of this crinkly color with matching hardware)
5) cross body crème
6) vinyl ice cube large shopper tote (this one is hard to pin a value on)


----------



## jerma

Hi! Is anyone able to provide any information on which collection this mini square is from? The serial code starts with 18 so it should be from 2013/2014. Thanks all!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

indubitably said:


> Will someone please be able to identify this lambskin WOC? The fashionphile listing says it’s from 2020, but I’m having trouble finding anything with this type of chevron quilting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348735
> View attachment 5348736
> View attachment 5348737
> View attachment 5348738
> View attachment 5348739
> View attachment 5348741


It's from 2019, the Chanel Miroir line. I didn't know there were WOCs, but it for sure came in small and medium sized single flaps in a shiny lambskin material, and in a few colors. Fashionphile generally knows the names of the items VERY well so go with what the listing says.


----------



## Paris3

Can someone please help me identify this bag from the 22S collection. Thx in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Butterfly060207

Hi Everyone!
Would appreciate if someone could identify this Chanel bag and if it is authentic or not? Thanking all in advance.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Butterfly060207 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Would appreciate if someone could identify this Chanel bag and if it is authentic or not? Thanking all in advance.


Members cannot assist with authentication. The thread for that closed many months ago. You have to contact a private service for help. There are some recommended ones in the main threads. 5-series bags are from about 1997, so it wouldn't be part of a named collection anyway, just known as a vintage top handle bag.




__





						New authentication thread
					

Hi I was just wondering if there was a new authentication thread? I know sometimes old ones are closed and new ones opened but I couldn’t find one...I kinda trust the authenticators here a lot....




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## earina

Hello, could you help me identify this bag please ? I think it's from 2005/2006 but impossible to find on the internet.
Thank you for your help


----------



## Butterfly060207

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Members cannot assist with authentication. The thread for that closed many months ago. You have to contact a private service for help. There are some recommended ones in the main threads. 5-series bags are from about 1997, so it wouldn't be part of a named collection anyway, just known as a vintage top handle bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New authentication thread
> 
> 
> Hi I was just wondering if there was a new authentication thread? I know sometimes old ones are closed and new ones opened but I couldn’t find one...I kinda trust the authenticators here a lot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thanks a bunch ccbaggirl89. Really appreciate your feedback


----------



## Kateplustwo

Hoping someone can help me identify this style. The pics come from a listing on eBay.  It's apparently from 2011 but I can't find any additional photos or info about this particular style.  It appears to be calfskin with a front pocket.  I am a Chanel rookie.  Thank you!


----------



## indubitably

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's from 2019, the Chanel Miroir line. I didn't know there were WOCs, but it for sure came in small and medium sized single flaps in a shiny lambskin material, and in a few colors. Fashionphile generally knows the names of the items VERY well so go with what the listing says.



Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kateplustwo said:


> Hoping someone can help me identify this style. The pics come from a listing on eBay.  It's apparently from 2011 but I can't find any additional photos or info about this particular style.  It appears to be calfskin with a front pocket.  I am a Chanel rookie.  Thank you!


I think this is the Chic Quilt. I'll link a sold (small) so you can verify for yourself: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel...lfskin-leather-chic-quilt-small-flap-bag.html


----------



## MiSa2019

Does anybody have any idea how old this bag is/from what collection? It is made of nylon.
It must be older as the number on the sticker starts with 14.
TIA!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MiSa2019 said:


> Does anybody have any idea how old this bag is/from what collection? It is made of nylon.
> It must be older as the number on the sticker starts with 14.
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5356355


2011, nylon bubble tweed stitch tote. It came in a bunch of colors and styles.


----------



## MiSa2019

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2011, nylon bubble tweed stitch tote. It came in a bunch of colors and styles.


Thank you!


----------



## julbull

anyone know the style code/name of this micro bag?


----------



## sabellina

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I believe it's from the 9 series/2004, from the LAX collection. The LAX raffia and/or woven shoulder bag. I'll link a similar one from the same collection: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Lax-Accordion-handbag-5c7182cc6197457a320f42c7


Thank you so much for your help and all the details!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

julbull said:


> anyone know the style code/name of this micro bag?


I believe they're just calling it the Mini Clutch With Chain, from 22C. The style code is AP2475. It's about 4"x3."


----------



## Whitepaperclip

Hi guys, anyone knows if there’s a bag that looks like this? It just looks off from the vintage version it claims to be. I think I might have been scammed online.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Whitepaperclip said:


> Hi guys, anyone knows if there’s a bag that looks like this? It just looks off from the vintage version it claims to be. I think I might have been scammed online.
> 
> View attachment 5359185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359186


Hi. Unfortunately members cannot assist with this question or any authentication concerns. You have to contact a private service for help. Try searching the main boards for suggested help. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-authentication-thread.1039312/


----------



## jk.jk.jk

Hi, I'm not sure if I'm in the right thread, but I was wondering if anyone knew what season this jacket is from? The seller said that it was from 2020 in the description, but I can't seem to find it online. Thank you!


----------



## ArianasRomeo

Hello! does anyone happen to know the price of the 20K chanel authenticity card minaudiere clutch claire banks unboxed on her channel? Thank you!


----------



## Kateplustwo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think this is the Chic Quilt. I'll link a sold (small) so you can verify for yourself: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel...lfskin-leather-chic-quilt-small-flap-bag.html





ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think this is the Chic Quilt. I'll link a sold (small) so you can verify for yourself: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel...lfskin-leather-chic-quilt-small-flap-bag.html


Thanks so much! I like the small one even better.


----------



## yvette82

I got this picture off from IG, but Can  you plz help me ID this card wallet?!
thank you!!


----------



## stephaniem3

Hi, I bought a lot of vintage purses at an estate sale and ended up with three newer Chanel makeup bags that look like gifts with purchase. I found two easily and they look exactly like others that are for sale now.  However, I can't find any others like this one with a handle and lavender/light grey lining. Wondering if any of you have ever seen anything like this.

I doubt it's fake - the estate was full of designer clothes and shoes and the other two makeup bags checked out, but you never know...

I know you can't authenticate - just wondering if anyone has ever seen this type of bag or gotten one with purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Helou

Hello! Do you know what collection are the attached Chanel ballerinas from? Please let me know!


----------



## leah.simon11

Can anyone identify the name of this vintage chanel mini flap?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

leah.simon11 said:


> Can anyone identify the name of this vintage chanel mini flap?


Vintage items do not have collection names. It's just referred to as a vintage shoulder bag and/or vintage mini bag.


----------



## Pinkandblueberries

Can someone identify this bad from real housewives? TIA


----------



## Atorr

Hello, can someone please be able to identify this leather brooch? Thx!! 
Ref.  A96202 Y50640 Z5050


----------



## fschan

I just purchased this calfskin bag (pictured in hand), but none of the SA's I've asked actually know the name of the style!  Can anyone help?


----------



## taylorconzelman

Can anyone help me with this one? Large front pocket shopper tote but want to know the exact name. xo


----------



## emily_khoo

please help me identify this bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

taylorconzelman said:


> Can anyone help me with this one? Large front pocket shopper tote but want to know the exact name. xo


Looks like the natural beauty tote


----------



## ccbaggirl89

emily_khoo said:


> please help me identify this bag


small classic flap, perhaps 21S light pink


----------



## runitout22

Hi everyone! Very long time observer, first time poster here! I’m hoping someone can help me ID this bag? Thanks a million!


----------



## Saaski

@nat74 just posted this blue 19 in the what's in stock thread (post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...s-comments-read-1st-post.937411/post-35097666 ) and it's gorgeous. Does anyone know what season/color it's from? Mostly I'm trying to figure out the leather. I can't tell from the lighting in the picture, and I'm hesitant over an iridescent bag.




 I don't want to bother Nat if someone else might know. Thank you!


----------



## nat74

Saaski said:


> @nat74 just posted this blue 19 in the what's in stock thread (post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...s-comments-read-1st-post.937411/post-35097666 ) and it's gorgeous. Does anyone know what season/color it's from? Mostly I'm trying to figure out the leather. I can't tell from the lighting in the picture, and I'm hesitant over an iridescent bag.
> 
> View attachment 5373685
> 
> 
> I don't want to bother Nat if someone else might know. Thank you!


It’s from 22S lambskin.


----------



## Saaski

nat74 said:


> It’s from 22S lambskin.
> 
> View attachment 5373692


Thank you so much, it's so beautiful! I'm off to go look up everything I can about 19 lambskin and it's durability


----------



## ccbaggirl89

runitout22 said:


> Hi everyone! Very long time observer, first time poster here! I’m hoping someone can help me ID this bag? Thanks a million!
> 
> View attachment 5373444


Visit this thread for bag info. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-denim-flap-22.1051591/


----------



## runitout22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Visit this thread for bag info. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-denim-flap-22.1051591/



thank you so much!


----------



## Elys75

Hi,
I'm new here, can anyone help to identify this purse, it's over 30 years old (late 80s - early 90s) but still in great shape.
Dimensions: about 25 cm x 17 cm (10" x 6.7")
Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Elys75 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here, can anyone help to identify this purse, it's over 30 years old (late 80s - early 90s) but still in great shape.
> Dimensions: about 25 cm x 17 cm (10" x 6.7")
> Thanks
> View attachment 5376832
> 
> View attachment 5376833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376834


Vintage bags do not have collection names, in this case it would just be a vintage lambskin shoulder bag. If you need it authenticated a private service can assist you, and also help to date the item more accurately.


----------



## Elys75

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Vintage bags do not have collection names, in this case it would just be a vintage lambskin shoulder bag. If you need it authenticated a private service can assist you, and also help to date the item more accurately.



Thank you. I know it is original and the approximate date as it was bought by my brother in an official retailer in late 80s or early 90s. I would be curious to know how much approximately it could be worth today.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Elys75 said:


> Thank you. I know it is original and the approximate date as it was bought by my brother in an official retailer in late 80s or early 90s. I would be curious to know how much approximately it could be worth today.


Best thing to do is visit ebay and look at similar sold items, or submit your item to a reseller like YoogisCloset or Fashionphile and they will give you a buyout price--that will tell you the general range it'd be in.


----------



## LouisVObsession

Hi,

I'm usually in the Dior and LV forums so I'm new to Chanel. Can anyone please let me know the name of this bag? I know it's a Boy but I'm guessing it has a more specific style namw


----------



## kairuna

The interwoven chain frame style is called a boy “jacket.” I’ve never seen one with a logo and plate like that though!


----------



## ana amara

Hi i am new to this platform and am trying to buy the BV Knot Clutch from Vestiaire Collective can anyone please authenticate this clutch, any help is appreciated 


			https://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-9_2.jpg
		



			https://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-10_2.jpghttps://images.vestiairecollecthttps://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-12_2.jpgive.com/cdn-cgi/imagehttps://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-13_2.jpg/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-11_2.jpg
		







			https://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-3_2.jpghttps://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-7_2.jpg


----------



## vicki12

Any idea what this bag is called or the time frame it was made?


----------



## vicki12

And this one as well. I can’t find many others online so I am wondering what its name might be or if it even has a name. It has a six digit serial so 84-86. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ana amara said:


> Hi i am new to this platform and am trying to buy the BV Knot Clutch from Vestiaire Collective can anyone please authenticate this clutch, any help is appreciated
> 
> 
> https://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-9_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-10_2.jpghttps://images.vestiairecollecthttps://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-12_2.jpgive.com/cdn-cgi/imagehttps://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-13_2.jpg/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-11_2.jpg
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-3_2.jpghttps://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-7_2.jpg


You are posting in the wrong thread. Visit here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vicki12 said:


> Any idea what this bag is called or the time frame it was made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379714





vicki12 said:


> And this one as well. I can’t find many others online so I am wondering what its name might be or if it even has a name. It has a six digit serial so 84-86. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379715


Vintage bags do not have collection names, they would just be known as vintage lambskin shoulder bags. If you need it authenticated a private service can assist you, and also help to date the item more accurately.


----------



## brend33

Good morning. Can someone please help me identify this bag? The chain is so beautiful .


----------



## vicki12

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Vintage bags do not have collection names, they would just be known as vintage lambskin shoulder bags. If you need it authenticated a private service can assist you, and also help to date the item more accurately.




They've been authenticated I just haven't received details yet. Was just hoping to learn more about them. Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

brend33 said:


> Good morning. Can someone please help me identify this bag? The chain is so beautiful .


Cruise 2022 collection, style AS2976 B07258 94305, flap with woven logo and chains. It should still be on the Chanel website and in stores. 6K price.


----------



## brend33

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Cruise 2022 collection, style AS2976 B07258 94305, flap with woven logo and chains. It should still be on the Chanel website and in stores. 6K price.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Butterfly060207

Hi,
Would appreciate it if someone could help me to identify this Chanel bag. Thanking all in advance.


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi can u pls identify this model its from 2006 in black patent
	

		
			
		

		
	




What's the lock called as its the first time I've seen one like this. Can't find anything online. T.I.A.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Butterfly060207 said:


> Hi,
> Would appreciate it if someone could help me to identify this Chanel bag. Thanking all in advance.


2011 Ultra Stitch bowler bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> Hi can u pls identify this model its from 2006 in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382000
> View attachment 5382003
> 
> What's the lock called as its the first time I've seen one like this. Can't find anything online. T.I.A.


Pretty sure it's from 2016 and not 2006. Envelope lock is what the lock is called. The bag is likely the envelope lock 3 bag.


----------



## J.A.N.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Pretty sure it's from 2016 and not 2006. Envelope lock is what the lock is called. The bag is likely the envelope lock 3 bag.


Thanks xxx
Wow so knowledgeable


----------



## Katey_

Hi all, I saw this bag on someone walking past me the other day and I’ve narrowed it down to 22c, mini rectangular flap. I can’t see it anywhere on TPF though, or any proper websites (besides eBay etc.). Is it a legit make?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katey_ said:


> Hi all, I saw this bag on someone walking past me the other day and I’ve narrowed it down to 22c, mini rectangular flap. I can’t see it anywhere on TPF though, or any proper websites (besides eBay etc.). Is it a legit make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384692


No one can tell you if what you have posted is real or not, but the model is from 22c. Link to a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-tweed-quilted-mini-rectangular-flap-light-pink-white-941065


----------



## Katey_

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No one can tell you if what you have posted is real or not, but the model is from 22c. Link to a sold one: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-tweed-quilted-mini-rectangular-flap-light-pink-white-941065


Sorry, I phrased that wrong. I meant is it an actual model which it is! Thank you for your help


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi i just bought this so happy today finally a Double.
I know its a 2.55 Reissue Flap  

Is this Lambskin or Calfskin?
It's described as Chanels Signature Leather.
Which I'm guessing is Lambskin?


----------



## Butterfly060207

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2011 Ultra Stitch bowler bag


Thank you so much  Very much appreciated


----------



## Zuckerpuppe

Hi,
Can somebody help me to Identify a chanel bag from a 2nd Site?


----------



## taylorconzelman

Can anyone help me with this one?


----------



## BettyLouboo

Does anyone know which collection this is from? Whether it was a handbag or clutch with chain?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5385161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i just bought this so happy today finally a Double.
> I know its a 2.55 Reissue Flap
> 
> Is this Lambskin or Calfskin?
> It's described as Chanels Signature Leather.
> Which I'm guessing is Lambskin?


Look inside for the hologram with the serial number, that will help identify the leather. My guess is that this one might begin with a late 109XXX or 11XXX making it a washed lambskin.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

taylorconzelman said:


> Can anyone help me with this one?


2010, the drawstring accordion. I'll link a sold one in a larger size: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/chanel-black-caviar-leather-drawstring-accordion-tote-bag.html


----------



## J.A.N.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Look inside for the hologram with the serial number, that will help identify the leather. My guess is that this one might begin with a late 109XXX or 11XXX making it a washed lambskin.


Thank you   
The serial number reads 11583900  2006/2008 and you are right the serial no.
Washed Lambskin it is.
Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> Thank you
> The serial number reads 11583900  2006/2008 and you are right the serial no.
> Washed Lambskin it is.
> Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386026


Congrats on your new bag.  It looks to be in very good condition. These ones are rare--usually it's just reissues in calfskin.


----------



## J.A.N.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Congrats on your new bag.  It looks to be in very good condition. These ones are rare--usually it's just reissues in calfskin.



Thank you have made my day xxx
The leather confused me not that I'm an expert.
Im so thrilled it's hardly ever been worn. 
That's good to hear I like to have a rare piece that no one else will have in a not so sought after colour. So I only I know I have it lol.


----------



## Handydandysonic

Hello!
My mom's friend bought me this chanel wallet when I graduated in 2012. Anyone have any idea what the style/color is?


----------



## prettylady0071

Hi, I am new here. Could someone help me identify the model of this Chanel tote?
Thank you!!


----------



## Gwinneth

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5385161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i just bought this so happy today finally a Double.
> I know its a 2.55 Reissue Flap
> 
> Is this Lambskin or Calfskin?
> It's described as Chanels Signature Leather.
> Which I'm guessing is Lambskin?


I think it is


J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5385161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i just bought this so happy today finally a Double.
> I know its a 2.55 Reissue Flap
> 
> Is this Lambskin or Calfskin?
> It's described as Chanels Signature Leather.
> Which I'm guessing is Lambskin?


*Im not % sure but i think it looks like Iridescent Calfskin to me. *


----------



## J.A.N.

gwinwow said:


> I think it is
> 
> *Im not % sure but i think it looks like Iridescent Calfskin to me. *


Hi no it's washed Lambskin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

prettylady0071 said:


> Hi, I am new here. Could someone help me identify the model of this Chanel tote?
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387642


Spring 2014. They are called large accordion totes


----------



## PursePeace

Pinkandblueberries said:


> Can someone identify this bad from real housewives? TIA


Hi there. The bag is from spring summer 2021 act 2 (21S). It’s in crinkled lambskin. 








						Chanel CC Wrapped Handle Bag | Bragmybag
					

Have you seen this bag? It’s gorgeous, isn’t? The Chanel CC Wrapped Handle Bag might be rivaling against the Coco Handle Bag. This bag is one of the two



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## PursePeace

LouisVObsession said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm usually in the Dior and LV forums so I'm new to Chanel. Can anyone please let me know the name of this bag? I know it's a Boy but I'm guessing it has a more specific style namw
> 
> View attachment 5378011


 Hi, this particular style is from 2020 cruise (20C) collection. The original chain detail boy I believe was from 2017. That one came with crinkled calfskin and no quilt and leather details on the clasp closure. You can see and compare below. I’ve attached both. 








						Chanel Boy Quilted Medium Black Calfskin Gold Hardware 20C
					

Measurements: 9.75" x 2.75" x 6.5"Drop: 11.5 in or 20 in Comes With Full Set: - Dust bag - Card - Hologram - Box - Receipt Year: 2020 Condition:  9.8/10 as new condition   Please note that most of our items preloved. Unless otherwise stated brand new, they may not be in perfectly flawless...




					cocoapproved.com
				











						Boy Chanel Woven Chain Leather Around Bag | Bragmybag
					

Instagram @lux_brands_boutique The chain around design is really famous, especially when it’s put on the classic handbags like the Boy Quilted Flap Bags.



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## willsmithiscoming

Yeah, I agree, it's so beautiful and you are so lucky


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone. I normally hang out in the Hermes and VCA sub-forums. I came across this vintage Chanel bag on TRR for a good price and thought it was too cute to pass up for the $.
Vintage Chanel is supposed to be better made than recent items. The leather and workmanship seem to be good; and there are few fingernail scratches on the leather. It has a sturdiness and heft, but is not clunky.

Can anyone here tell me any more about this bag? Not asking about authenticity, just history.


----------



## fsadeli

Can someone identify this coco handle? What year and if this is current season? Don't think I see this colour in store recently.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fsadeli said:


> Can someone identify this coco handle? What year and if this is current season? Don't think I see this colour in store recently.


Try the coco handle clubhouse:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coco-handle-club.951527/page-297


----------



## Gwinneth

Can anyone please help me with this one?
I want to know if it is aged calfskin or something else.
The seller said it is an aged or "distressed" calfskin and told me it won't be as smooth as it's supposed to feel stiffer.
However, Leathersurgeons said this bag is actually not made out of a typical leather. *confused*


----------



## ccbaggirl89

gwinwow said:


> Can anyone please help me with this one?
> I want to know if it is aged calfskin or something else.
> The seller said it is an aged or "distressed" calfskin and told me it won't be as smooth as it's supposed to feel stiffer.
> However, Leathersurgeons said this bag is actually not made out of a typical leather. *confused*


It's aged calf. It's a thicker material and should still feel soft and smooth. It's intended to be quite durable. This is a seasonal one-off so perhaps that's why Leather Surgeons said it's not typical? Aged calf is made all the time. Perhaps you can purchase and return if the feel isn't to your liking?


----------



## Gwinneth

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's aged calf. It's a thicker material and should still feel soft and smooth. It's intended to be quite durable. This is a seasonal one-off so perhaps that's why Leather Surgeons said it's not typical? Aged calf is made all the time. Perhaps you can purchase and return if the feel isn't to your liking?


Thanks!


----------



## akuophbe

Can someone please help me with this bag? Is it a reissue? Or does anyone have any info on the model or when it would have been approximately released? Thank you


----------



## Nathaliedressed

sweetlove said:


> Okay, here's the deal. I bought a Chanel bag about 2 months ago. Although I knew I wanted a classic flap, the purchase was somewhat impulsive. My problem now is that I can't determine what size it is. I know it's medium or small, I always believed it was medium, but now I'm in doubts and wonder if it might be small. I'm posting some pictures of it next to my perf. LV speedy 30 to try and give a better image of the size. (Please apologize the mess in the background - I've had so many things to do that I haven't had the time to clean my room).
> View attachment 21916
> View attachment 21917
> 
> View attachment 21918
> View attachment 21919
> 
> View attachment 21920
> 
> 
> Also, I bought this bag from a very exclusive department store (the danish equivalent of NM/Saks/whatever), so I don't doubt it's authencity, but I read somewhere that the quilting are supposed to me consistent (sp?) on real bags, but on my bag the quilting looks wierd between the front flap and the rest of the purse. Am I just wrong about the "quilting rule", or can it be a consequence of me storing it wrong or something? (I keep it in it's dustbag, in the box it came in). That was somewhat weird formulated, but I hope you get what I mean.


Pretty sure this is a medium


----------



## Gwinneth

akuophbe said:


> Can someone please help me with this bag? Is it a reissue? Or does anyone have any info on the model or when it would have been approximately released? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398460


Btw, it looks really cool!


----------



## easthnl0416

*Does anyone know the name or what type of bag this is?? 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## hello.but.1st.coffee

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nathaliedressed said:


> Pretty sure this is a medium


The thread you replied to is 17 years old  You can check the date something was posted within the actual post -- newer posts are always at the end of a thread.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

babykimchii said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?


It's vintage, so there is no official name. It's a single flap flap and/or shoulder bag in chevron lambskin. It looks like it'd be a 0-series, likely from 1986 or so.


----------



## hello.but.1st.coffee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage, so there is no official name. It's a single flap flap and/or shoulder bag in chevron lambskin. It looks like it'd be a 0-series, likely from 1986 or so.


Thank you!! So hard to find other photos!


----------



## Butterfly060207

Hello,
Would really appreciate it if anyone could help me with the model for this Chanel bag. Thank you!


----------



## Pinkandblueberries

PursePeace said:


> Hi there. The bag is from spring summer 2021 act 2 (21S). It’s in crinkled lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel CC Wrapped Handle Bag | Bragmybag
> 
> 
> Have you seen this bag? It’s gorgeous, isn’t? The Chanel CC Wrapped Handle Bag might be rivaling against the Coco Handle Bag. This bag is one of the two
> 
> 
> 
> www.bragmybag.com


Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Butterfly060207 said:


> Hello,
> Would really appreciate it if anyone could help me with the model for this Chanel bag. Thank you!


Someone else already asked about this model. Reply is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.4703/post-33853496


----------



## Butterfly060207

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Someone else already asked about this model. Reply is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.4703/post-33853496


Thank you


----------



## jello_1955

I’m thinking of selling this bag I got from The Real Real many years ago but can’t remember the name.  Also, I’ve been searching for the serial number and unable to find it.  Can anyone tell me the name of it and where the SN would be located?

Real Real doesn’t show my purchase anymore so I can’t look it up.


----------



## luckyadanosii

Are you sure you purchased from TRR?


----------



## waterlily112

This one looks identical to yours and it's listed as 'front pocket (chain) tote'? I don't know for sure since I'm not familiar with vintage pieces. Do you still have the authenticity card? The photo shows that the bag has a serial # but probably inside the pocket or the flap, maybe you can check.

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...front-pocket-tote-caviar-medium/id-v_2786233/


----------



## jello_1955

luckyadanosii said:


> Are you sure you purchased from TRR?


Yes, but over 10 years ago.  My order history no longer exists.


----------



## jello_1955

waterlily112 said:


> This one looks identical to yours and it's listed as 'front pocket (chain) tote'? I don't know for sure since I'm not familiar with vintage pieces. Do you still have the authenticity card? The photo shows that the bag has a serial # but probably inside the pocket or the flap, maybe you can check.
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...front-pocket-tote-caviar-medium/id-v_2786233/


Yes!  Looks very much like this one.  I purchased from TRR and can’t recall if I got a card with it.


----------



## onlyk

jello_1955 said:


> I’m thinking of selling this bag I got from The Real Real many years ago but can’t remember the name.  Also, I’ve been searching for the serial number and unable to find it.  Can anyone tell me the name of it and where the SN would be located?
> 
> Real Real doesn’t show my purchase anymore so I can’t look it up.
> 
> View attachment 5403427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403438


Vintage caviar front pocket tote, possibly late 80s to 90s


----------



## nicole0612

jello_1955 said:


> I’m thinking of selling this bag I got from The Real Real many years ago but can’t remember the name.  Also, I’ve been searching for the serial number and unable to find it.  Can anyone tell me the name of it and where the SN would be located?
> 
> Real Real doesn’t show my purchase anymore so I can’t look it up.
> 
> View attachment 5403427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403438


With these older bags sometimes the serial number is inside a pocket.


----------



## abbey324

Hi,

Can anyone identify this Chanel bag for me? According to the serial number, it is produced in 2019. Considering the dual colored chain I think it’s a late 2018/early 2019 model. But I can’t find it on the Chanel catalog website.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## volkaka

Help needed.
I recently purchased a 2014/15 Chanel Square mini from a very reputable website (probably supposedly the best out there). But I also accidentally came across a Facebook post selling the exact same bag (same serial code) about 1.5 months before I scored mine on this website. And there are discrepancies all over. May I get some help ID this bag? And what should I do? Thank you!

I noticed a few differences between the Facebook seller post, the reputable seller listing, and the bag I received:
1. the box - 
a. the facebook seller has a full pink sticker on the box exterior
b. the reputable seller listing does not show the box
c. the box I received, the pink sticker is missing a corner.
2. the condition - 
a. the facebook seller mentioned that the strap and top of pocket are retouched;
b. the reputable seller listing's photos showed scuffing marks on the top of pocket and chain (chain scuff is not so obvious).
c. the bag I received does not show scuffing on the top of the pocket. The chain, however, has a few of the metal rings in a weird position, so the chain is not a smooth straight chain, it pops in a few locations.
3. the authenticity card - 
a/b. the authenticity card looked the same on facebook post and reputable seller listing
c. The numbers on the authenticity card are definitely "skinnier" than other Chanel authenticity cards I have at home.
4. the zipper on the interior pocket - 
I don't own other classic mini bags, but the zipper somewhat looked odd to me.

Overall, seeing this bag being sold on a Facebook post made me feel very uncomfortable about the source/authenticity of this bag. The condition differences between what reputable seller listing showed and what I  received also did not make it better. And the authenticity card only added to the doubts.


----------



## nicole0612

volkaka said:


> Help needed.
> I recently purchased a 2014/15 Chanel Square mini from a very reputable website (probably supposedly the best out there). But I also accidentally came across a Facebook post selling the exact same bag (same serial code) about 1.5 months before I scored mine on this website. And there are discrepancies all over. May I get some help ID this bag? And what should I do? Thank you!
> 
> I noticed a few differences between the Facebook seller post, the reputable seller listing, and the bag I received:
> 1. the box -
> a. the facebook seller has a full pink sticker on the box exterior
> b. the reputable seller listing does not show the box
> c. the box I received, the pink sticker is missing a corner.
> 2. the condition -
> a. the facebook seller mentioned that the strap and top of pocket are retouched;
> b. the reputable seller listing's photos showed scuffing marks on the top of pocket and chain (chain scuff is not so obvious).
> c. the bag I received does not show scuffing on the top of the pocket. The chain, however, has a few of the metal rings in a weird position, so the chain is not a smooth straight chain, it pops in a few locations.
> 3. the authenticity card -
> a/b. the authenticity card looked the same on facebook post and reputable seller listing
> c. The numbers on the authenticity card are definitely "skinnier" than other Chanel authenticity cards I have at home.
> 4. the zipper on the interior pocket -
> I don't own other classic mini bags, but the zipper somewhat looked odd to me.
> 
> Overall, seeing this bag being sold on a Facebook post made me feel very uncomfortable about the source/authenticity of this bag. The condition differences between what reputable seller listing showed and what I  received also did not make it better. And the authenticity card only added to the doubts.
> View attachment 5407605
> View attachment 5407606



Perhaps post this in the Chanel resellers experiences thread to get opinions on this IG seller. You can also search there to see if they are mentioned. This IG seller has purchased an item from me (she reached out to me to purchase an item I had for sale on a resale platform, but I have never purchased from her), but I think she is found to be very reputable. I am not sure who the reseller is that you purchased from, I assume it is a different reseller than the IG reseller. From your description I am guessing it is the reseller starting with the initials BP? If so, why don’t you reach out to that reseller? The IG seller usually has items at a very good deal so it could be that the reseller you purchased from purchased the bag from the IG seller, or perhaps a customer purchased from IG and then sold to the reseller you purchased from.


----------



## Beauty Marked

Hi can anyone tell me if this is an actual bag Chanel made? Thanks, I really like this style. I can’t seem to find anything about it online.


----------



## Seeeye

Can someone help be ID this bag? I'm thinking of buying it preloved but can't find much info online ☺️


----------



## star_dust

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has seen this belt before?  I am trying to find it online but unsuccessfully.


----------



## henwen

Can anyone ID this please?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

henwen said:


> View attachment 5408924
> 
> Can anyone ID this please?


Mademoiselle Chic, 2016


----------



## mhl

Please identify. Thank you.


----------



## hello.but.1st.coffee

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## shansy

Hi, anyone able to identify this wallet?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mhl said:


> Please identify. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5409809


2016 shearling bowler bag


----------



## bagaholicdiva

shansy said:


> Hi, anyone able to identify this wallet?
> 
> View attachment 5410213


It looks like a chevron compact wallet, vintage maybe?


----------



## pixy28

Hi! can someone please help me ID which bag this is? I can't figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## amos99

Can someone identify this one for me?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Beauty Marked said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if this is an actual bag Chanel made? Thanks, I really like this style. I can’t seem to find anything about it online.


There was a bag several years ago called the Hamptons foldover flap, maybe look into that one.


----------



## Pinkandblueberries

Hi anyone can Id this bag, currently on Canadian website.  TIA


----------



## tyrablu

Hello. Can anyone Identify this bag for me please


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tyrablu said:


> Hello. Can anyone Identify this bag for me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414374


Looks like it could be the python flap from Spring/Summer 2017 Act II. There was a larger version as well. Went for close to 6K.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

amos99 said:


> Can someone identify this one for me?  Thanks in advance!


It looks like a vintage shoulder bag in caviar. Vintage items do not have official names so you'd have to check inside to see the hologram -- it can help date the item.


----------



## mandaron

Scrolling through YouTube and I saw it….this bag, along with the cf mini, has been so hard to find! which bag is this? I want one in black, but I can’t find one anywhere…I realize it may be seasonal, but I at least want the name! Even the name seems to be elusive to me. Please help! This bag in black is on my list for purse peace. TIA


----------



## MiaT

I am intrigued. Because if it’s a fake and someone wore it on the red carpet - umm that’s a real _Glamour Don’t_!

So someone showed me this photo of a bag and asked me if it was real, perhaps vintage. I am no Chanel expert to verify but I’ve never seen a WOC with the name spelled out, the quilting only on the flap (I don’t know about the back).  Plus I agree with ccbaggirl89, vintage doesn’t have the name spelled out.

Maybe the chain is unique, perhaps vintage?

Some starlet or wanna-be wore it on a red carpet event in LA over the weekend. If it’s a fake, they’d have to be very bold or very ignorant.







Any thoughts? For all I know it could be a VIP special order. But something tells me no.  I asked on the WOC thread as it doesn’t look like a mini.  Well unless the lady has very large hands?


----------



## MiaT

MiaT said:


> I am intrigued. Because if it’s a fake and someone wore it on the red carpet - umm that’s a real _Glamour Don’t_!
> 
> So someone showed me this photo of a bag and asked me if it was real, perhaps vintage. I am no Chanel expert to verify but I’ve never seen a WOC with the name spelled out, the quilting only on the flap (I don’t know about the back).  Plus I agree with ccbaggirl89, vintage doesn’t have the name spelled out.
> 
> Maybe the chain is unique, perhaps vintage?
> 
> Some starlet or wanna-be wore it on a red carpet event in LA over the weekend. If it’s a fake, they’d have to be very bold or very ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? For all I know it could be a VIP special order. But something tells me no.  I asked on the WOC thread as it doesn’t look like a mini.  Well unless the lady has very large hands?




I asked if they could send me additional photos, perhaps to get a better look at the bag.   I was told it was an event in LA this weekend, an art event but had a red carpet.

Maybe it's an old wallet but used a Chanel necklace as a strap?  (I have friends who do that with Hermès items, but I'd worry of risking my twills or necklaces as a bag strap.)

It doesn't look right to me.   I am intrigued as to what it is, is it real?   Again, if it's fake, that sets a precedent for wearing Chanel - or any other higher end brand - to red carpet events and I suspect the brand would not be pleased!  Or the poor lady didn't know the brand and just saw the "Chanel" name on the front in bold, and thought it must be the real thing.


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Would appreciate it if someone can identify this bag! Serial number says it’s from 2004-2005


----------



## SH79

Hello all! I don't need help identifying the bag (Jumbo 2014-15) but I need help identifying the color! Would love any help. Here's the same bag in medium https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/157250/category/3/

It's blue but can pick up hints of green.


----------



## lindaaaa

Please help me identify this  I believe this is from 2019 and is lambskin with silver hardware. Does anyone know what size, which collection, and what the color name is?


----------



## Britt1

Hi, has anyone seen this before or know anything about it?


----------



## Michelleyan

yes


----------



## tyrablu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like it could be the python flap from Spring/Summer 2017 Act II. There was a larger version as well. Went for close to 6K.


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Britt1 said:


> Hi, has anyone seen this before or know anything about it?


It's a vintage shoulder bag in suede. 4 series is approx. 1996/1997. They come up often on ebay and other resale sites. There is no official name since they're a bit too old. They have lot of variations on this style in suede, caviar and lambskin.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SH79 said:


> Hello all! I don't need help identifying the bag (Jumbo 2014-15) but I need help identifying the color! Would love any help. Here's the same bag in medium https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/157250/category/3/
> 
> It's blue but can pick up hints of green.
> 
> View attachment 5421154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421155


The one you linked is the pearly blue from 15C with no green at all, it's a darker blue with a gray undertone. The number on yours would need to be a 20XX to be the same color.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Aisuhimeriae said:


> Would appreciate it if someone can identify this bag! Serial number says it’s from 2004-2005
> 
> View attachment 5420414


Outdoor Ligne Hobo, about 2009, a thread for it is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-wth-chanel-outdoor-ligne-hobo-bag.503534/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MiaT said:


> I am intrigued. Because if it’s a fake and someone wore it on the red carpet - umm that’s a real _Glamour Don’t_!
> 
> So someone showed me this photo of a bag and asked me if it was real, perhaps vintage. I am no Chanel expert to verify but I’ve never seen a WOC with the name spelled out, the quilting only on the flap (I don’t know about the back).  Plus I agree with ccbaggirl89, vintage doesn’t have the name spelled out.
> 
> Maybe the chain is unique, perhaps vintage?
> 
> Some starlet or wanna-be wore it on a red carpet event in LA over the weekend. If it’s a fake, they’d have to be very bold or very ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? For all I know it could be a VIP special order. But something tells me no.  I asked on the WOC thread as it doesn’t look like a mini.  Well unless the lady has very large hands?


It's not a fake. It's from a 10-series collection of bags and there were some flaps and a shoulder bag and a clutch and a belt bag, all done in gold with Chanel spelled out on the front. This person has added some type of after-market chain, so the bag itself is likely the belt bag and she added a chain through it.


----------



## MiaT

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's not a fake. It's from a 10-series collection of bags and there were some flaps and a shoulder bag and a clutch and a belt bag, all done in gold with Chanel spelled out on the front. This person has added some type of after-market chain, so the bag itself is likely the belt bag and she added a chain through it.
> View attachment 5423755
> 
> View attachment 5423756





Thank you ccbaggirl89!!!!  I couldn't wrap my head around it, thinking if it were fake and someone who didn't know any better and not know the brand took it as a red carpet clutch, yikes that would have been embarrassing for them.  

Where I come from, a so-called belt bag is called a "bum bag" and wouldn't dream of carrying such as an evening bag, Chanel or otherwise.  Perhaps that is why they added a chain?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MiaT said:


> Thank you ccbaggirl89!!!!  I couldn't wrap my head around it, thinking if it were fake and someone who didn't know any better and not know the brand took it as a red carpet clutch, yikes that would have been embarrassing for them.
> 
> Where I come from, a so-called belt bag is called a "bum bag" and wouldn't dream of carrying such as an evening bag, Chanel or otherwise.  Perhaps that is why they added a chain?


Perhaps. And lots of people repurpose/remake items that were gifted to them by a family member just to make them useable again. It could also be she (or her stylist) just wanted to have a one-of-a-kind.


----------



## fsadeli

Can anyone id this foldable bag? I love this so much!


----------



## SH79

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The one you linked is the pearly blue from 15C with no green at all, it's a darker blue with a gray undertone. The number on yours would need to be a 20XX to be the same color.



Here's the bag in a different light. It's hard to capture the true color.


----------



## Britt1

Thank you for a great response!


----------



## SH79

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The one you linked is the pearly blue from 15C with no green at all, it's a darker blue with a gray undertone. The number on yours would need to be a 20XX to be the same color.


 Here's the inside if that helps at all.


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Outdoor Ligne Hobo, about 2009, a thread for it is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-wth-chanel-outdoor-ligne-hobo-bag.503534/


Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## flxox

Hi there! 
Can someone please identify which collection/year this is from? Its Aged calf leather, single flap pouch with crossbody chain. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SH79 said:


> Here's the bag in a different light. It's hard to capture the true color.


It's 15C, pearly blue. That middle pic is very lightened. It should have a sheen/shimmer to it. I'll link another jumbo with the same color: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-pearly-caviar-jumbo-double-flap-blue-495695


----------



## SH79

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's 15C, pearly blue. That middle pic is very lightened. It should have a sheen/shimmer to it. I'll link another jumbo with the same color: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-pearly-caviar-jumbo-double-flap-blue-495695


Thank you! Super helpful!


----------



## heyitswen

Hi! Does anyone know anything about this bag? I was told it was bought in 2017.


----------



## mandaron

What bag is this???(2nd post-sorry if you answered already, I didn’t see any) I need to have this bag. This in black would be a for me


----------



## ccbaggirl89

heyitswen said:


> Hi! Does anyone know anything about this bag? I was told it was bought in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425628
> View attachment 5425629
> View attachment 5425630
> View attachment 5425628
> View attachment 5425629
> View attachment 5425630


I *think* this is out of Fall/Winter Act 2, from 2016, so it would have been available in late 2016, early 2017. Perhaps start your research with that collection. There are images showing the bag in-store in December 2016 so it was out by that time.


----------



## Julezz.rulezz

does anyone have infos on this bag?

Found it at a second hand shop near my apartment and it says Year 2000 and serial number 69xxx x xx.
Cannot find anything about it online, also on the style of leather. It is like a suede caviar leather, but glazed!?
I really like the color and leather and I am interested in buying it. Just wanna make sure it's legit, since I've never seen anything like it.

Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Julezz.rulezz said:


> does anyone have infos on this bag?
> 
> Found it at a second hand shop near my apartment and it says Year 2000 and serial number 69xxx x xx.
> Cannot find anything about it online, also on the style of leather. It is like a suede caviar leather, but glazed!?
> I really like the color and leather and I am interested in buying it. Just wanna make sure it's legit, since I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5429651
> View attachment 5429652


This is an identification thread only and you'd already know this is in the style of a classic flap. Unfortunately members cannot assist with any legit/authentication concerns. You have to contact a private service and submit your photos to them. Try searching the main boards for suggested help to authenticate. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-authentication-thread.1039312/


----------



## Julezz.rulezz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is an identification thread only and you'd already know this is in the style of a classic flap. Unfortunately members cannot assist with any legit/authentication concerns. You have to contact a private service and submit your photos to them. Try searching the main boards for suggested help to authenticate. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-authentication-thread.1039312/



Sorry, I am not asking for authentication, I am asking if someone knows from which collection/year it is and identify the style of leather since I have never seen anything like it.
If I wanted authentication I would have posted several close up pictures with all the details like stitching, logo etc. where you can see if its real  but that wasn't my question. Maybe I misphrased my first post. 

I searched the reference forum of colors  metallic etc. but cannot find anything similar.

I really would appreciate your or anyone's help if they ever saw this style of leather and can identify the collection. If there is another thread for that, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Julezz.rulezz said:


> Sorry, I am not asking for authentication, I am asking if someone knows from which collection/year it is and identify the style of leather since I have never seen anything like it.
> If I wanted authentication I would have posted several close up pictures with all the details like stitching, logo etc. where you can see if its real  but that wasn't my question. Maybe I misphrased my first post.
> 
> I searched the reference forum of colors  metallic etc. but cannot find anything similar.
> 
> I really would appreciate your or anyone's help if they ever saw this style of leather and can identify the collection. If there is another thread for that, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Here is a link to the collection serial numbers, it will give you a better idea of what year it was made and could help some:





						Chanel Authentication Guide & Serial Codes - Yoogi’s Closet- Yoogi's Closet
					

Learn from the experts how to authenticate Chanel items and spot a fake. All of our pre-owned luxury items are 100% authenticated by professionals. - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## fsadeli

can anyone id this chanel? Love the pearls and do you guys think Chanel is using real pearl or just plastic?


----------



## Butterfly060207

Could you please identify this Chanel bag for me? Thanking all in advance.


----------



## Prettyn

fsadeli said:


> can anyone id this chanel? Love the pearls and do you guys think Chanel is using real pearl or just plastic?
> 
> View attachment 5430675


It is a chanel  black quilted pearl belt bag, from the 31 series.


----------



## Chanel0524

Hello

Can anyone identify this flap color? what season is it? I first thought 22C, but its definitely more dark pink and muave.

Thanks!


----------



## kairuna

Chanel0524 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone identify this flap color? what season is it? I first thought 22C, but its definitely more dark pink and muave.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5431006


This looks like 22C to me too, but I cant be sure. If it’s a fashionphile picture, they’re sometimes a little inaccurate so that could be why. If you email them they should be able to confirm the season!


----------



## Chanel0524

kairuna said:


> This looks like 22C to me too, but I cant be sure. If it’s a fashionphile picture, they’re sometimes a little inaccurate so that could be why. If you email them they should be able to confirm the season!




Thanks for your reply. I did call and they said it was from 22S! They have another 22S small flap up right now and it looks much more mauve, so I was just curious. They should consider adding the season in the descriptions instead of just the year!


----------



## gazalia

Looks like NH622 from 22S


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chanel0524 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did call and they said it was from 22S! They have another 22S small flap up right now and it looks much more mauve, so I was just curious. They should consider adding the season in the descriptions instead of just the year!


I have this CF. 22S for sure dear. The lighting makes a huge difference with this color.


----------



## Chanel0524

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have this CF. 22S for sure dear. The lighting makes a huge difference with this color.



Thank you! Is it the same color you have? [the muave pink flap?]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chanel0524 said:


> Thank you! Is it the same color you have? [the muave pink flap?]


Yes babe... it's in my avatar (full sunlight)
It looks mauve in darker lighting. I'll post pics in diff lighting so you can see how beautiful!


----------



## mscupcake

Hi everyone!  I’m obsessed with this camera bag, but can’t seem to find any info on it. I can’t figure out if it is current or past season. TIA!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mscupcake said:


> Hi everyone!  I’m obsessed with this camera bag, but can’t seem to find any info on it. I can’t figure out if it is current or past season. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5431335


22C/2022 Cruise, calfskin camera bag


----------



## mscupcake

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 22C/2022 Cruise, calfskin camera bag


Thank you so, so much


----------



## angelphilipus

Hi everyone! I found this cute Chanel bag online, but can't seem to find the style name of it. Does anyone know what's the name of this bag and possibly the launch season? TIA!


----------



## sammy deer

Hi  ladies, I saw this bag in a recent YouTube video but can anyone help with the name of it? I don’t see it online or anything, thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

angelphilipus said:


> Hi everyone! I found this cute Chanel bag online, but can't seem to find the style name of it. Does anyone know what's the name of this bag and possibly the launch season? TIA!


Unchained flap. Pre-fall 2017. It's very small.


----------



## angelphilipus

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Unchained flap. Pre-fall 2017. It's very small.



Thank you ccbag!


----------



## twang55

Hey! Can anyone help me identify this cute small bag (22a/22b)? Would be nice to know if it has any other color/leather in U.S.; or its code. Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly060207

Could someone please identify this flap bag? I meant the exact name for it. It’s not a WOC right? Thanking all in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Butterfly060207 said:


> Could someone please identify this flap bag? I meant the exact name for it. It’s not a WOC right? Thanking all in advance!


That bag is likely vintage, it doesn't have a 'name.' It's a shoulder bag, or single flap. I've seen many on ebay and reseller sites, it's likely from a very early series, like 0-2, late 80s/early 90s. It's not a WOC but certainly could be an early version of what eventually became the WOC.


----------



## Butterfly060207

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That bag is likely vintage, it doesn't have a 'name.' It's a shoulder bag, or single flap. I've seen many on ebay and reseller sites, it's likely from a very early series, like 0-2, late 80s/early 90s. It's not a WOC but certainly could be an early version of what eventually became the WOC.


Thanks a bunch ccbaggirl89!


----------



## dutchessofdupes

I purchased a vintage Chanel shoulder bag on eBay from a reputable reseller in Japan. It came with an Authenticity Guarantee, which I was stoked about. 

The bag is clearly in vintage condition with discoloration, a tear on the interior pocket and black edge kote unskillfully applied to the edges. However, the price was right (just over $500) for a project bag and I trusted eBay Authenticate not to send me a rep. 

However, I still cant pin point the model. It looks like a Diana but isn't quilted.

Full album here.


----------



## bryt

Misread the thread


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dutchessofdupes said:


> View attachment 5436029
> 
> I purchased a vintage Chanel shoulder bag on eBay from a reputable reseller in Japan. It came with an Authenticity Guarantee, which I was stoked about.
> 
> The bag is clearly in vintage condition with discoloration, a tear on the interior pocket and black edge kote unskillfully applied to the edges. However, the price was right (just over $500) for a project bag and I trusted eBay Authenticate not to send me a rep.
> 
> However, I still cant pin point the model. It looks like a Diana but isn't quilted.
> 
> Full album here.


It's way too old for a model name. Just describe it as it was sold to you, likely a vintage shoulder bag or vintage accordion shoulder bag. You can use a private authentication company if needed, they might be able to date it or tell you more.


----------



## sweetmango25

Hi everyone - could someone please identify the model for this zip coin wallet? I purchased in an Italy boutique but I couldn't find the tag. Thanks!


----------



## J.A.N.

Just purchased this does anyone know what it's called and is it Lamskin? It's a dark brown colour.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> Just purchased this does anyone know what it's called and is it Lamskin? It's a dark brown colour.
> View attachment 5437335
> View attachment 5437336
> View attachment 5437337


It's a shoulder bag from the early 2000s, if you look inside or at the code it'll date it for you. I've seen many show up on resale, in black and brown and patent white. It's a shoulder bag but some places describe it as a camera bag.


----------



## J.A.N.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a shoulder bag from the early 2000s, if you look inside or at the code it'll date it for you. I've seen many show up on resale, in black and brown and patent white. It's a shoulder bag but some places describe it as a camera bag.


Thank you so much the date code reads 10243140


----------



## scottie83

Trying to figure out if Chanel coin purse is authentic. I can’t find interior sticker with number.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> Thank you so much the date code reads 10243140
> View attachment 5438211


10 series is about 2005/2006, so not vintage just yet. I've often considered this bag to buy -- it's like a pochette but bigger. Nice find!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

scottie83 said:


> Trying to figure out if Chanel coin purse is authentic. I can’t find interior sticker with number.


You have to use a private service for authentication--members on the forums are not allowed to give opinions on this. Good luck.


----------



## J.A.N.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 10 series is about 2005/2006, so not vintage just yet. I've often considered this bag to buy -- it's like a pochette but bigger. Nice find!


Thanks its a really nice bag you must get one too so we can become bag twins and its the perfect size too x


----------



## Gwinneth

J.A.N. said:


> Just purchased this does anyone know what it's called and is it Lamskin? It's a dark brown colour.
> View attachment 5437335
> View attachment 5437336
> View attachment 5437337


  Gorgeous bag! What’s the measurement? Do u have a mod shot?


----------



## J.A.N.

Gwinneth said:


> Gorgeous bag! What’s the measurement? Do u have a mod shot?


Thank you 
The measurements are
H  12 cms 
W 25 cms
D 5.5 cms Approx
Here's a mod shot for you of the same bag in a different colour. Gives you an idea. As its too late now.


----------



## Gwinneth

J.A.N. said:


> Thank you
> The measurements are
> H  12 cms
> W 25 cms
> D 5.5 cms Approx
> Here's a mod shot for you of the same bag in a different colour. Gives you an idea. As its too late now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439586


That’s a perfect size!  Adding to my wishlist


----------



## Shaseia

Could anyone help me ID this Chanel?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Shaseia said:


> Could anyone help me ID this Chanel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440857


It's the front pocket square messenger, 27 series, I believe it was 2019, it was also in a wristlet variation.


----------



## steo_lj

Hello. Just purchased my first chanel classic flap. In my excitement, I forgot to ask the season and colour of the shade.  can only expert help to solve the mystery for me? thanks!


----------



## Tina1010

I'm not into pink bags but I came across this color pink and thought it's perfect. Not too light and not to hot. Does anyone know what color this is? It really suits this mini style.


----------



## intricateee

steo_lj said:


> Hello. Just purchased my first chanel classic flap. In my excitement, I forgot to ask the season and colour of the shade.  can only expert help to solve the mystery for me? thanks!
> View attachment 5441645


It should indicate the season/color on your receipt


----------



## altuns

Hello.
I bought this Chanel bag. Could you please help me identify it with the bag name and release date ?
Thank you so much


----------



## angb

Hi does anyone have any info on this bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

altuns said:


> Hello.
> I bought this Chanel bag. Could you please help me identify it with the bag name and release date ?
> Thank you so much
> View attachment 5443760
> View attachment 5443761
> View attachment 5443762
> View attachment 5443763
> View attachment 5443764
> View attachment 5443765


Vintage bags to not have official names. You would need to contact a private authentication company for assistance.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tina1010 said:


> I'm not into pink bags but I came across this color pink and thought it's perfect. Not too light and not to hot. Does anyone know what color this is? It really suits this mini style.


Take a look in the following threads:





						Color - Please post your *PINK & PURPLE* Chanel items here!
					

Please post photos of your Chanel items in shades of pink {including purple}. If you have it, please include style #s and color codes, prices, etc. . . . as well. As always, please no commentary in the Reference Library:tender:




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						MINI~MINI~MINI! Mini Flap Thread
					

Awww darn. If only my SA could ship classics including minis which they don’t do anymore after the new policy. But before each time I asked to be on reserved for a mini she always pulls through. Wish I could be more of a help.  Thanks for your input, I appreciate it!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

angb said:


> Hi does anyone have any info on this bag?


I believe it was part of the Chanel x Pharrell collection, 2019.


----------



## Zazacoco

Hi can anyone help identify which season is this WOC from? Thanks!


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone! Simeone knows about this bag? The only thing I know is it's from 2017 (?) Thaaaanks


----------



## LizzieBennett

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone. I normally hang out in the Hermes and VCA sub-forums. I came across this vintage Chanel bag on TRR for a good price and thought it was too cute to pass up for the $.
> Vintage Chanel is supposed to be better made than recent items. The leather and workmanship seem to be good; and there are few fingernail scratches on the leather. It has a sturdiness and heft, but is not clunky.
> 
> Can anyone here tell me any more about this bag? Not asking about authenticity, just history.
> 
> View attachment 5391865
> View attachment 5391866


I have been eyeing a bag like this in beige on Farfetch.   Have you enjoyed using yours?


----------



## etoupebirkin

LizzieBennett said:


> I have been eyeing a bag like this in beige on Farfetch.   Have you enjoyed using yours?


Yes. It’s a fabulous bag!!!


----------



## kpkpkp

any chance anyone can narrow down a name for me on this bag please?


----------



## chanelincali28

Sorry if this has already been posted, but does anyone know what model and season this WOC is from? Photo cred Julia Rose Luxury. Thank you!


----------



## Pennycal

Hi all

I just purchased my first Chanel (squeeeeeallll)

It is a pre-loved Vintage piece from Vestiaire so waiting for it to be authenticated etc.

Wondering if anyone can tell me the model name? It comes up as a camera bag and the seller said it is a 90's piece. Dimensions are 
listed as 24cm x 17cm x 6cm

Also I am going to look to have the interior and tag repaired would welcome any thoughts on this if people have done it?

Thanks so much (very nervous newbie)


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone. I normally hang out in the Hermes and VCA sub-forums. I came across this vintage Chanel bag on TRR for a good price and thought it was too cute to pass up for the $.
> Vintage Chanel is supposed to be better made than recent items. The leather and workmanship seem to be good; and there are few fingernail scratches on the leather. It has a sturdiness and heft, but is not clunky.
> 
> Can anyone here tell me any more about this bag? Not asking about authenticity, just history.
> 
> View attachment 5391865
> View attachment 5391866


I love how shiny the leather is! I know this is an older post, but I saw it because is bumped and came up on my feed with the new tpf format. You should ask in the “identify this Chanel” thread, it may have a name or you might be able to find out the year.  I will link the thread below.


----------



## nicole0612

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.4703/


----------



## VCA_20052022

Hi all,

I bought this bag from a Chanel boutique in 2019. Can anyone tell me the model name? Thanks!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks @nicole0612!!!
Here goes. I found this bag on TRR for literally a song. So I bought it. I believe it’s from around 2000 to 2005. Any additional info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## audreylita

Pennycal said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just purchased my first Chanel (squeeeeeallll)
> 
> It is a pre-loved Vintage piece from Vestiaire so waiting for it to be authenticated etc.
> 
> Wondering if anyone can tell me the model name? It comes up as a camera bag and the seller said it is a 90's piece. Dimensions are
> listed as 24cm x 17cm x 6cm
> 
> Also I am going to look to have the interior and tag repaired would welcome any thoughts on this if people have done it?
> 
> Thanks so much (very nervous newbie)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525234
> View attachment 5525235
> View attachment 5525237
> View attachment 5525238
> View attachment 5525239
> View attachment 5525240
> View attachment 5525241
> View attachment 5525242
> View attachment 5525243
> View attachment 5525244
> View attachment 5525245
> View attachment 5525246


I would agree that this is a camera bag.


----------



## audreylita

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks @nicole0612!!!
> Here goes. I found this bag on TRR for literally a song. So I bought it. I believe it’s from around 2000 to 2005. Any additional info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5525424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525425


It looks like a surpique bowler.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AnnaBrt said:


> Hello everyone! Simeone knows about this bag? The only thing I know is it's from 2017 (?) Thaaaanks


painted boy, 2017 cuba collection


----------



## ccbaggirl89

VCA_20052022 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought this bag from a Chanel boutique in 2019. Can anyone tell me the model name? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5525396


I'll link a sold one. It's an updated version of the easy carry flap and was released in about 5 colors. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-lambskin-quilted-small-easy-carry-flap-black-463330


----------



## chanelincali28

Does anyone know this model name? @nicole0612 would you happen to know? You seem like an expert! Thanks so much


----------



## nicole0612

chanelincali28 said:


> Does anyone know this model name? @nicole0612 would you happen to know? You seem like an expert! Thanks so much
> View attachment 5530716


Sorry, I am just a commenter here


----------



## Naminé

What is the name of this Chanel? Thanks.


----------



## sydneya95

Hi! Can anyone tell me if these shoes are new or vintage? She just posted this photo a few days ago and I’m trying to find these chanel loafers. Thanks


----------



## Swanky

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks @nicole0612!!!
> Here goes. I found this bag on TRR for literally a song. So I bought it. I believe it’s from around 2000 to 2005. Any additional info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5525424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525425



I think this was from the Surpique line. Maybe around ‘09?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chanelincali28 said:


> Does anyone know this model name? @nicole0612 would you happen to know? You seem like an expert! Thanks so much
> View attachment 5530716





nicole0612 said:


> Sorry, I am just a commenter here


It just launched for 22A, it's a WOC with a front pocket, the official tag says 'vanity on chain'. There are a few colors out--black, burgundy, cream. There is a regular version and a super mini version. Super mini version is 2200EUR and code is AP2831B08429 @nicole0612 you are definitely helpful!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Naminé said:


> What is the name of this Chanel? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5530834


Maybe the Rock in Moscow flap from 2008/2009 -- hard to tell it's blurry.


----------



## chanelincali28

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It just launched for 22A, it's a WOC with a front pocket, the official tag says 'vanity on chain'. There are a few colors out--black, burgundy, cream. There is a regular version and a super mini version. Super mini version is 2200EUR and code is AP2831B08429 @nicole0612 you are definitely helpful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Pennycal

Thanks so much. I seem to have found some info that it may be from the Lagerfeld period.

It arrives late this week or early next week. I am thinking of getting it restored it is quite expensive in Australia but I think I got the bag for a good price so hopefully worth it.


audreylita said:


> I would agree that this is a camera bag.


----------



## melsaintlaurent

Would love to know the name/size of these 2 bags!! 
(Also would they be available in Sydney or ordered in from their store?)


----------



## JBizThreadzNTreadz

Hello ladies and gents. I came across this, what I believe to be the classic double flap jumbo, at my local Goodwill and just wanted to confirm the style name and year. It measures 11"x6.5"x3"

Any other information would be greatly appreciated. As I understand authentication of Chanel's on this site is not available at this time, recommended online services would also be appreciated. Thank you for your time. Cheers


----------



## nicole0612

JBizThreadzNTreadz said:


> Hello ladies and gents. I came across this, what I believe to be the classic double flap jumbo, at my local Goodwill and just wanted to confirm the style name and year. It measures 11"x6.5"x3"
> 
> Any other information would be greatly appreciated. As I understand authentication of Chanel's on this site is not available at this time, recommended online services would also be appreciated. Thank you for your time. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 5539323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539330


This page is not for authentication, as you mentioned, but it is not the bag you are guessing it is.


----------



## loyal.scorpion

Hello, 

Has everyone ever seen this model bag? I‘ve came across this bag online and I really love the model. It kinda looks like a vintage supermodel bag but the bag is really small (22cm width)


----------



## loyal.scorpion

JBizThreadzNTreadz said:


> Hello ladies and gents. I came across this, what I believe to be the classic double flap jumbo, at my local Goodwill and just wanted to confirm the style name and year. It measures 11"x6.5"x3"
> 
> Any other information would be greatly appreciated. As I understand authentication of Chanel's on this site is not available at this time, recommended online services would also be appreciated. Thank you for your time. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 5539323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539330


I always use Zeko authentication. She is very knowledgable about Chanel bags. 

It seems to be a Chevron jumbo flapbag from 2012/2013. The Chanel stamp inside seems a little weird to me but i’m not sure.


----------



## janed0e

Hi!
I just bought this pink flap from The RealReal and I’m wondering if someone can please help me identify what season it’s from. It just says 2022 in the description. 

Original link here: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/chanel-classic-medium-double-flap-bag-e65x5

Thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

loyal.scorpion said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has everyone ever seen this model bag? I‘ve came across this bag online and I really love the model. It kinda looks like a vintage supermodel bag but the bag is really small (22cm width)
> 
> View attachment 5539841



Vintage bags like this don't have names and aren't common like flaps so they are harder to locate info. on. It's likely from early 1990s when the fold over flap was in style. You'd call it a mninThey come in different sizes are are just known as shoulder bags, or since this one is small a small/mini shoulder bag. It looks like lambskin, too.


----------



## loyal.scorpion

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Vintage bags like this don't have names and aren't common like flaps so they are harder to locate info. on. It's likely from early 1990s when the fold over flap was in style. You'd call it a mninThey come in different sizes are are just known as shoulder bags, or since this one is small a small/mini shoulder bag. It looks like lambskin, too.
> View attachment 5572335


thank you for the great explanation!


----------



## youngandbroke

Does anyone know what collection this color is from? I assume it is from a recent collection, 22A perhaps? Any info would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## lissey

No clue but I just bought the exact same one in stores today so it’s current.


----------



## mavalos

janed0e said:


> Hi!
> I just bought this pink flap from The RealReal and I’m wondering if someone can please help me identify what season it’s from. It just says 2022 in the description.
> 
> Original link here: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/chanel-classic-medium-double-flap-bag-e65x5
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5572164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572166


This looks like the pink from 22P. Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## janed0e

lissey said:


> No clue but I just bought the exact same one in stores today so it’s current.


Congrats! Bag twins 


mavalos said:


> This looks like the pink from 22P. Beautiful! Congratulations


Thank you!!!


----------



## citracitrus

Can someone identify this? It was posted as 27 series but I can’t find the details


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi what is this one exactly called as the seller isn't sure and it's my dream bag to buy next and then sit on ban Island with a big fat smile on my face.

The Zero is correctly missing on the bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> Hi what is this one exactly called as the seller isn't sure and it's my dream bag to buy next and then sit on ban Island with a big fat smile on my face.
> 
> The Zero is correctly missing on the bag?
> 
> View attachment 5573358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573379


It's a vintage lambskin single flap or vintage lambskin shoulder bag, there is no name for vintage items--you just describe them. If it has a double flap then you'd use the word classic. The bag was likely from the beginning of 1986/end of 1985 so it wouldn't have the leading 0 on the sticker. Looks in good condition for its age!


----------



## J.A.N.

The last one is this which is also vintage I can only buy one. I def want a vintage piece. As i love the intial look. Is one more of a shoulder or crossbody bag or both? The sellers says the whole strap is 70 inches. 28cms is on the shoulder. 

Which one do u like if any?


----------



## J.A.N.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a vintage lambskin single flap or vintage lambskin shoulder bag, there is no name for vintage items--you just describe them. If it has a double flap then you'd use the word classic. The bag was likely from the beginning of 1986/end of 1985 so it wouldn't have the leading 0 on the sticker. Looks in good condition for its age!


Thanks thats really helpful and positive 
Its a double flap Vintage Lambskin Classic shoulder bag.


----------



## J.A.N.

Dont worry about the 2nd one as I've just purchased the Vintage Double Flap.

Hoping it's as gorgeous as all the reviews say.

Finally my dream bag


----------



## JennRN

Hello everyone! 

Please help!
I saw this belt bag on someone and wondering if anyone knows the season it’s from? I must find it! I want!


----------



## SakuraSakura

It resembles the coco midnight camera case... I think the collection is from 2020. I'm not 100 % certain but I thought I'd try to assist.


----------



## JennRN

SakuraSakura said:


> It resembles the coco midnight camera case... I think the collection is from 2020. I'm not 100 % certain but I thought I'd try to assist.


Thank you so much! I think that’s it! You’re best!


----------



## shopgirlvintage

I have many vintage Chanel bags but this one is a style I’ve never seen before  I found in my aunt’s closet and I’d love to get more info on it  I’m assuming it’s 70s or 80s because it doesn’t have the serial tag  anyone seen this style before? I’m sure it’s real but also not certain!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Does anyone know the style and year for this? Assume it isn’t a current style?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

KensingtonUK said:


> Does anyone know the style and year for this? Assume it isn’t a current style?
> 
> View attachment 5577877


It's from 2014, the bubble flap. It came in a few sizes, this looks like the small. It was in glazed calfskin. I'll link a sold one in the larger size: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ather-bubble-cc-large-messenger-flap-bag.html


----------



## Sam8572

Does anyone know what season this purple is from? Thank you!!


----------



## lilan

Hi ladies, I came across this picture on pinterest. Does anyone know what season this color is from? I own a beige clair but this beige tone is really nice and I’d like to hunt it down! Thanks!


----------



## sana168

whats the name of this chanel. -researched it- sunset at the sea.  but its coral pink in cruise collection 2019.  but somebody is selling this, and says its salmon pink.   is this new?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sana168 said:


> whats the name of this chanel. -researched it- sunset at the sea.  but its coral pink in cruise collection 2019.  but somebody is selling this, and says its salmon pink.   is this new?
> 
> View attachment 5579483


It's from 26 series, it was only released once. Sellers can use whatever color names they'd like so go by the series.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sam8572 said:


> Does anyone know what season this purple is from? Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5579419


Those look like the new 22A releases


----------



## HauteRN

sana168 said:


> whats the name of this chanel. -researched it- sunset at the sea.  but its coral pink in cruise collection 2019.  but somebody is selling this, and says its salmon pink.   is this new?
> 
> View attachment 5579483


I have this bag, but mine is not pink like the photo you posted. Chanel Sunset By The Sea from the 19 cruise line. Here's a photo I have from when I opened it. The photo is true to color (a very neutral ombre). It's a fun bag


----------



## Swanky

lilan said:


> Hi ladies, I came across this picture on pinterest. Does anyone know what season this color is from? I own a beige clair but this beige tone is really nice and I’d like to hunt it down! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579476


It’s a pretty “greige” but so hard to tell, greys and beiges are so difficult to photograph! 
It looks like a great taupy grey to me!


----------



## sana168

HauteRN said:


> I have this bag, but mine is not pink like the photo you posted. Chanel Sunset By The Sea from the 19 cruise line. Here's a photo I have from when I opened it. The photo is true to color (a very neutral ombre). It's a fun bag
> 
> View attachment 5580064


nice.  i like it bec it can be used casually and def lighter. and no chains eating on your shoulders.


----------



## hgseasons

Hi lovely community, my friend came across this WOC on pinterest and I was wondering if anyone knew the name of it?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hgseasons said:


> Hi lovely community, my friend came across this WOC on pinterest and I was wondering if anyone knew the name of it?
> 
> View attachment 5582530


Box WOC. There were a bunch of bags from the 'Box" line, too.


----------



## hgseasons

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Box WOC. There were a bunch of bags from the 'Box" line, too.


You're amazing, thank you!


----------



## unsacspec

Hi all! What color is this? Does it come in caviar and lamb skin?


----------



## ant23

Hi all,

do you by any chance know the below bag's season and color?
It  is from the 90s for sure . Photo was taken from 1stDibs but the bag is sold for a while now.
Such beautiful color


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ant23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> do you by any chance know the below bag's season and color?
> It  is from the 90s for sure . Photo was taken from 1stDibs but the bag is sold for a while now.
> Such beautiful color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586171


It'd be near to impossible to know the season, this bag is too old. The color would likely be plum, they still make it every so often. I'll link a recent plum bag. When bags are this old it may even have been recolored by a previous owner or had the color altered/touched up, so you can't really know if it's the original color. It looks like a mid-90s item. Maybe you can contact the seller--even though you said it's been sold perhaps they retained other pictures that could help you date it or know more. https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-mi...t-on-a-chain-purple-lambskin-leathe/21114414/


----------



## thejewelqueen

Hi, long time listener, first time caller here  

Can anyone help me with the style name of this bag?

Thanks!


----------



## l_a

Hello!

Can anyone please identify the style/model of this bag? 

Saw the pictures and fell in love but can’t find it anywhere!

Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

l_a said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone please identify the style/model of this bag?
> 
> Saw the pictures and fell in love but can’t find it anywhere!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5586707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586708


spring/summer 2022, pick me up hobo, in stores now


----------



## ccbaggirl89

thejewelqueen said:


> Hi, long time listener, first time caller here
> 
> Can anyone help me with the style name of this bag?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5586664


It's vintage and does not have a style name. It looks like perhaps 1995/1996, perhaps 4 or 5 series. It would just be called a vintage handbag or perhaps, vintage top handle bag. Seems to have been made in other colors.


----------



## thejewelqueen

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's vintage and does not have a style name. It looks like perhaps 1995/1996, perhaps 4 or 5 series. It would just be called a vintage handbag or perhaps, vintage top handle bag. Seems to have been made in other colors.
> View attachment 5587025


Thank you!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Hey there! Do you know what season this beauty is from?


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Could you please help me ID this Chanel?
And what season it is from if possible... Thanks


----------



## aurorashell

Need some help identifying this Chanel! For more pictures, please click here


----------



## ant23

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It'd be near to impossible to know the season, this bag is too old. The color would likely be plum, they still make it every so often. I'll link a recent plum bag. When bags are this old it may even have been recolored by a previous owner or had the color altered/touched up, so you can't really know if it's the original color. It looks like a mid-90s item. Maybe you can contact the seller--even though you said it's been sold perhaps they retained other pictures that could help you date it or know more. https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-mi...t-on-a-chain-purple-lambskin-leathe/21114414/


Thank you so much for this! Will keep an eye for any future releases with this color  Unfortunately the seller only mentioned it was sold, no additional info.. Again thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

huongkhanmoon said:


> Could you please help me ID this Chanel?
> And what season it is from if possible... Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5587519
> View attachment 5587520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587521


It'd be near to impossible to know the season, this bag is too old. If there is a hologram code inside it can help date the item, it looks perhaps like late 80s/early 90s, perhaps a 0-2 series. It's lambskin. If you are interested in purchasing it you need to use an outside source to authenticate it--they might be able to tell you more. Also search on ebay and etsy and other sites with older Chanel bags.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aurorashell said:


> Need some help identifying this Chanel! For more pictures, please click here
> 
> View attachment 5588324


It's on the Chanel website Ref.  AS3378 B08479 94305


			https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS3378B0847994305/mini-flap-bag-lambskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## alessarowe

Hello! Would anyone happen to know what Chanel bag this is?


----------



## south-of-france

What‘s the name of this bag? It has an adjustable strap with a round thingy (sorry!). Thanks


----------



## lolaluvsu

south-of-france said:


> What‘s the name of this bag? It has an adjustable strap with a round thingy (sorry!). Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5589776


I think it’s called the coco crush small hobo


----------



## lisad016

Can anyone tell me what color and style this Chanel tote is? I saw someone carrying it on the street.


----------



## DeeG

Hi all, please does anyone know what these two Chanel bags are called? As in their names? The ad I saw for them just states Chanel satchel bag. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## honeybunch

Hi all, is this bag from the new collection? Is it a sort of WOC? 
Photos taken from Instagram.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lisad016 said:


> Can anyone tell me what color and style this Chanel tote is? I saw someone carrying it on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590077


Looks like the large Deauville Canvas tote in gray, probably 20 series


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alessarowe said:


> Hello! Would anyone happen to know what Chanel bag this is?
> 
> View attachment 5589590


21B side note flap


----------



## mrs.reese84

Can someone help me identify this bag? It’s from 2016 and the rivets are stamped with Rue Cambon.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mrs.reese84 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? It’s from 2016 and the rivets are stamped with Rue Cambon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590672


2016 Spring/Summer Beauty Lock


----------



## south-of-france

lolaluvsu said:


> I think it’s called the coco crush small hobo


Thank you, I found one!


----------



## l_a

ccbaggirl89 said:


> spring/summer 2022, pick me up hobo, in stores now


Thanks!!!


----------



## DeeG

Hello! Does anyone happen to know what Chanel bag this is please?


----------



## lolaluvsu

south-of-france said:


> Thank you, I found one!


Oh good. I own one and love it!


----------



## DeeG

Does anyone happen to know what Chanel vanity bag this is and year?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DeeG said:


> Does anyone happen to know what Chanel vanity bag this is and year?
> 
> View attachment 5592228


Spring/Summer Act 2, please see the Chanel website for official products and this post for info: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-spring-summer-2022-act-ii-22s.1045940/post-35039419


----------



## DeeG

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Spring/Summer Act 2, please see the Chanel website for official products and this post for info: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-spring-summer-2022-act-ii-22s.1045940/post-35039419


Thank you so much for this!


----------



## jadebicks

Hi guys! Looking to find out what collection this is from! It’s a large deauville in what appears to be dark beige shearling & lambskin, I know it’s just come out but any help with product code would be great or where I can get one! No one in the Uk has come across it yet but I know someone in the US who just sold one,


----------



## juju2016

ant23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> do you by any chance know the below bag's season and color?
> It  is from the 90s for sure . Photo was taken from 1stDibs but the bag is sold for a while now.
> Such beautiful color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586171


Pretty.


----------



## avia

Hi Ladies!Can anyone please tell me what style of flap this is?definitely not diana but looks like diana.please help!!TIA


----------



## Hermnel16

Hi! ☺️

Can someone help me identify which season this chanel jacket is from 

Thank you

Some of my friends think its from autumn 22(22B or 22K) but another Chanel expert says its not… hence the reco for this forum 

Your reply is much appreciated


----------



## NANI1972

Assistance with name of bag please.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

avia said:


> Hi Ladies!Can anyone please tell me what style of flap this is?definitely not diana but looks like diana.please help!!TIA
> 
> View attachment 5593112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593113


It's just a vintage double flap. It's not a Diana or any other name. Just a vintage double flap and/or vintage shoulder bag.. Likely from the 2-series/early 90s. They are very common and come up for sale all the time on reseller sites.


----------



## audreylita

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's just a vintage double flap. It's not a Diana or any other name. Just a vintage double flap and/or vintage shoulder bag.. Likely from the 2-series/early 90s. They are very common and come up for sale all the time on reseller sites.


I’ve been buying Chanel double flap, classic bags since the 80s and have never seen one with this double handle.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

audreylita said:


> I’ve been buying Chanel double flap, classic bags since the 80s and have never seen one with this double handle.


It is not a classic flap. It's just a flap and it does not have a double handle, it's just pulled through on the front and back in that former image. The back holes sit lower than on classic flaps. This is another view of the same bag, with different hardware.


----------



## shelleyk

Hi! Does anyone happen to know this bag? Saw it on Instagram, never seen it before. I guess it’s light pink and semi open (?)


----------



## Marilla

Hi
Anyone know the name of this crocheted bag? From 2016/17
Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Marilla said:


> Hi
> Anyone know the name of this crocheted bag? From 2016/17
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5595815


It's from Fall/Winter 2017. Knit/crochet and (often) tweed bags do not have names. They are described by color, style and collection. So this would be a pink/black knit flap from Fall 2017 (the outer space theme). Link to similar: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ch-s0618-03-chanel-mini-black-red-and-pink-tweed-backpack


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shelleyk said:


> Hi! Does anyone happen to know this bag? Saw it on Instagram, never seen it before. I guess it’s light pink and semi open (?)
> 
> View attachment 5594151


2004 mini accordion flap. It's completely open, just one main hole that stretches open on both sides to fit more. Came in larger sizes and other colors.


----------



## Marilla

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's from Fall/Winter 2017. Knit/crochet and (often) tweed bags do not have names. They are described by color, style and collection. So this would be a pink/black knit flap from Fall 2017 (the outer space theme). Link to similar: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ch-s0618-03-chanel-mini-black-red-and-pink-tweed-backpack


Thank you!


----------



## boo1689

ArianasRomeo said:


> Hello! does anyone happen to know the price of the 20K chanel authenticity card minaudiere clutch claire banks unboxed on her channel? Thank you!



$14500 USD pre tax , there are a couple of these in the USA


----------



## J.A.N.

Unfortunately the other previous ones were cancelled by the seller or not as described so gutted. So I am still without my 24k beauty and on the look out for one.

Does this have a specific name? As the chain is different it is all 24k Plated 
I've been told that it is a very vintage pre 1980's piece so no holo? Is that correct? I've asked for a picture of the lining as I've heard the linings can be changed.


----------



## avia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's just a vintage double flap. It's not a Diana or any other name. Just a vintage double flap and/or vintage shoulder bag.. Likely from the 2-series/early 90s. They are very common and come up for sale all the time on reseller sites.


Thank you so much!


----------



## avia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's just a vintage double flap. It's not a Diana or any other name. Just a vintage double flap and/or vintage shoulder bag.. Likely from the 2-series/early 90s. They are very common and come up for sale all the time on reseller sites.


Thank you so much!


----------



## anwesha

Which Chanel bag is this one, please? Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

anwesha said:


> Which Chanel bag is this one, please? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5601336


It's a maxi flap, a slightly older version, probably 2010-2013. Chanel still sells them see the official website: https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p...sic-handbag-grained-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## juju2016

anwesha said:


> Which Chanel bag is this one, please? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5601336


Maxi


----------



## sbheezy

My mom gave this to me. She doesn’t recall the name of the bag nor the collection/year. If anyone also follows lululemon the color is very similar to Bronze Green which I love! Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sbheezy said:


> My mom gave this to me. She doesn’t recall the name of the bag nor the collection/year. If anyone also follows lululemon the color is very similar to Bronze Green which I love! Any insight would be greatly appreciated
> View attachment 5602544


It's a square stitch bowler bag, from about 2003/2004. It should have a tiny sticker inside that would help date it--likely starting with an 89xxx or 9xxx.


----------



## chicklety

Can anyone ID this chanel jacket? worn by Natalia Vodianova for the Chanel book/exhibit Little Black Jacket? I think it is 2012 or later. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

chicklety said:


> View attachment 5604591
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID this chanel jacket? worn by Natalia Vodianova for the Chanel book/exhibit Little Black Jacket? I think it is 2012 or later. Thank you!


Wasn't this the book where everyone wore the same jacket, each just styled differently?  I do have this book but it's in my library and can't get my hands on it right now.


----------



## nicole0612

chicklety said:


> View attachment 5604591
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID this chanel jacket? worn by Natalia Vodianova for the Chanel book/exhibit Little Black Jacket? I think it is 2012 or later. Thank you!


The jacket featured in this book is from 2012, 12C I believe.


----------



## chicklety

audreylita said:


> Wasn't this the book where everyone wore the same jacket, each just styled differently?  I do have this book but it's in my library and can't get my hands on it right now.


Wow, I did not notice if they are all the same jacket - how could I have missed that! I don't have the book but I did find many photos on line and did not pick up on that - what a fabulous concept. I will check again. I did receive another reply stating that it is from 12c so I am going to search based on that. Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## chicklety

nicole0612 said:


> The jacket featured in this book is from 2012, 12C I believe.


Awesome! Thank you dear!!


----------



## haoni98

Can someone help me identify this Chanel? Date code is showing it’s from 2012/2013,  Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

haoni98 said:


> Can someone help me identify this Chanel? Date code is showing it’s from 2012/2013,  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5606321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606322


it's from spring/summer 2013 -- 17 series. not sure of it's official name but it's made from a more matte caviar material and came in a few colors.


----------



## loverundercover

Hello, I hope this isn’t against the rules. Please do delete if it is.

My brother bought this bag and I can’t find any info on it online. It has the tags though. The recipient did not like it, so he has asked me to help sell it so he can get her something else I think. Is the tag price still current or is the tag incorrect? I’ve tried to Google quite a bit and couldn’t find this exact one.


----------



## ahswong

Hi- would someone help identify the name of this bag? Thanks! https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/chanel-vintage-square-mini-flap-bag-enpgd


----------



## ccbaggirl89

loverundercover said:


> Hello, I hope this isn’t against the rules. Please do delete if it is.
> 
> My brother bought this bag and I can’t find any info on it online. It has the tags though. The recipient did not like it, so he has asked me to help sell it so he can get her something else I think. Is the tag price still current or is the tag incorrect? I’ve tried to Google quite a bit and couldn’t find this exact one.
> 
> View attachment 5611398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611401


The bag is a few seasons old. 19C=2019 cruise. It's the promenade camera bag.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Can someone help identify the name of this bag?


----------



## serendipity22

Hello everyone,
Would someone help in identifying this please? I am curious which season/style it is. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

serendipity22 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Would someone help in identifying this please? I am curious which season/style it is. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5612938


Looks like the daily chevron flap from 2019


----------



## EALV13

Hi everyone!

Could anyone help me with identifying this wallet pictured, think it’s from 2012-2013 but can’t find anything on it. The serial number starts with 17 

Thank you ☺️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EALV13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could anyone help me with identifying this wallet pictured, think it’s from 2012-2013 but can’t find anything on it. The serial number starts with 17
> 
> Thank you ☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613550
> View attachment 5613549
> View attachment 5613547


I used to have that style in black. They don't have official names, they are just mini/compact wallets or o-zip wallets.


----------



## serendipity22

Hello everyone,
Would someone help in identifying this please? I am curious which season/style it is. Thank you!


ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like the daily chevron flap from 2019


Thank you so much @ccbaggirl89


----------



## futiledalliance

Can someone help me identify this bag? Is it 22k??


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi I've just purchased this one can't find the same online. Do you know what it's called?


----------



## purseporch

Hi everyone! Can you please help me identify which collection this bag is from? https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chan...MIxZGstp61-gIVxxPUAR0xIgjaEAQYBSABEgLxWvD_BwE 

I thought it might be the 22P collection based on the color but I am not able to find exact verified details. I confirmed the style existed in a pink color as shown in 16:38 of this video  (NOT associated with this creator at all, just the first video I happened to click on with an overview of the entire 22p collection) with ref# ap2635 b07570 NG756 but I am not able to find the blue color in the fashionphile listing. Is it possible different colors were made and not listed?? It also says it comes with an authenticity card but as I understand those were phased out in 2021. It's all starting to seem really suspicious but I thought they were a reputable reseller. Thanks for all of your expert help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

purseporch said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please help me identify which collection this bag is from? https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chan...MIxZGstp61-gIVxxPUAR0xIgjaEAQYBSABEgLxWvD_BwE
> 
> I thought it might be the 22P collection based on the color but I am not able to find exact verified details. I confirmed the style existed in a pink color as shown in 16:38 of this video  (NOT associated with this creator at all, just the first video I happened to click on with an overview of the entire 22p collection) with ref# ap2635 b07570 NG756 but I am not able to find the blue color in the fashionphile listing. Is it possible different colors were made and not listed?? It also says it comes with an authenticity card but as I understand those were phased out in 2021. It's all starting to seem really suspicious but I thought they were a reputable reseller. Thanks for all of your expert help!



22P, it came in several colors, pink, blue, black, purple, etc.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J.A.N. said:


> Hi I've just purchased this one can't find the same online. Do you know what it's called?
> 
> View attachment 5618042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618045


working vibe tote


----------



## J.A.N.

and this one also please its a crossbody or long shoulder. 
Trying to build a nice little collection


----------



## vflies

purseporch said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please help me identify which collection this bag is from? https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chan...MIxZGstp61-gIVxxPUAR0xIgjaEAQYBSABEgLxWvD_BwE
> 
> I thought it might be the 22P collection based on the color but I am not able to find exact verified details. I confirmed the style existed in a pink color as shown in 16:38 of this video  (NOT associated with this creator at all, just the first video I happened to click on with an overview of the entire 22p collection) with ref# ap2635 b07570 NG756 but I am not able to find the blue color in the fashionphile listing. Is it possible different colors were made and not listed?? It also says it comes with an authenticity card but as I understand those were phased out in 2021. It's all starting to seem really suspicious but I thought they were a reputable reseller. Thanks for all of your expert help!



yes, 22P! think it also came in the yellow? I have the pink one and love it.
Chanel calls it a "clutch with chain" so it still has an authenticity card like other SLGs.

here it is in the purple (not my video, credit to the creator):


----------



## phaat1

Hello! Can you let me know what size and color is this coco handle?  Thanks!


----------



## Burgernom

Has anyone seen this (in Canada)? Can you tell me the price in Euro or CAD?


----------



## chanelincali28

Hi can someone please help me identify the official name of this color and what collection it was released in? Obsessed with this shade!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Burgernom said:


> Has anyone seen this (in Canada)? Can you tell me the price in Euro or CAD?



You're in the wrong thread, try here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...stions-comments-read-1st-post.937411/page-843


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chanelincali28 said:


> Hi can someone please help me identify the official name of this color and what collection it was released in? Obsessed with this shade!
> 
> View attachment 5625460


Looks like 21A dark beige but visit the coco handle clubhouse, they likely know more :https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coco-handle-club.951527/page-306


----------



## Purselover91hov

Please help Identify this woc I just purchased. It’s my first Chanel and would love to learn more about the item. kinda feeling buyers regret at the moment. But I think by educating myself it’ll be better.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Purselover91hov said:


> Please help Identify this woc I just purchased. It’s my first Chanel and would love to learn more about the item. kinda feeling buyers regret at the moment. But I think by educating myself it’ll be better.
> 
> View attachment 5627354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627356


23 series, from Spring Summer 2017. The futuristic WOC. Don't feel regret, just try to enjoy your new item as much as you can. Visit here, a WOC club: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-woc-wallet-on-chain-thread.873353/page-658


----------



## redwings

chanelincali28 said:


> Hi can someone please help me identify the official name of this color and what collection it was released in? Obsessed with this shade!
> 
> View attachment 5625460


If I am not wrong, it’s the 20k collection in light beige coco handle.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

redwings said:


> If I am not wrong, it’s the 20k collection in light beige coco handle.


Coco handle clubhouse is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coco-handle-club.951527/page-306


----------



## redwings

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Coco handle clubhouse is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coco-handle-club.951527/page-306


Question was to identify the bag. My answer isn’t to discuss cocohandles but to identify it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

redwings said:


> Question was to identify the bag. My answer isn’t to discuss cocohandles but to identify it.


I was trying to direct you to the original poster, but maybe it didn't work -- she seems to have asked her question there and it was answered correctly for her by a few members.


----------



## NANI1972

Could someone tell me the name of this bag please? Does it come in different sizes?
(Pic found online)


----------



## Harvard Girl

Plz help. Thanks!


----------



## grapes1437

View attachment 5631468

Does anyone know the type of bag this is? It’s so pretty!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Harvard Girl said:


> What is the name? Which season/year did it come from?
> 
> View attachment 5630755


spring 2016, featherweight bowling bag


----------



## msiconoclastic

EALV13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could anyone help me with identifying this wallet pictured, think it’s from 2012-2013 but can’t find anything on it. The serial number starts with 17
> 
> Thank you ☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613550
> View attachment 5613549
> View attachment 5613547


It’s a Small Classic Double Flap Bag in Barbie Pink Lambskin.


----------



## chuirin

Hello everyone, I saw this bag in the store in spring 2022. Could you please help me identifying it? It had zippers on the side/expandable. Thank you!


----------



## dearestxdee

Does anyone know the name of this flap?


----------



## Purse lover 008

Burgernom said:


> Has anyone seen this (in Canada)? Can you tell me the price in Euro or CAD?



What is the chain length of this beauty? thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chuirin said:


> Hello everyone, I saw this bag in the store in spring 2022. Could you please help me identifying it? It had zippers on the side/expandable. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5633745


22C like a wallet


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

Anyone know from what season this skirt?


----------



## hannahinpink

Hi, 

Please can someone help me identify this Chanel Wallet on Chain! I cant find it anywhere online! Thanks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dearestxdee said:


> Does anyone know the name of this flap?
> 
> View attachment 5633811


Chanel official website: https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS3473B08852NG752/mini-flap-bag-lambskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## veronicamorris

Hello, 

I found this green flap bag that I believe is seasonal. Does anyone know the name? I’m going to try and find it preloved . Thank you in advanced!


----------



## dearestxdee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chanel official website: https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS3473B08852NG752/mini-flap-bag-lambskin-gold-tone-metal/


Thanks! I saw this on the website too but am looking for the actual name since it's very generic on the site.


----------



## zestyfully

Not sure if its authentic or if it can be identified.  You guys are the experts so i wanted to run it by you. Please help me identify this bag.

Was helping my aunt downsize my 102 yr old grannies closet and found this off white/cream chanel.  No dustbag, no Auth card, inside tag says "Chanel made in paris"...it needs to be cleaned/ restored.

Please help me identify  this bag.
Appears the Interior and exterior are leather.

Photos attached.


----------



## nicole0612

zestyfully said:


> Not sure if its authentic or if it can be identified.  You guys are the experts so i wanted to run it by you. Please help me identify this bag.
> 
> Was helping my aunt downsize my 102 yr old grannies closet and found this off white/cream chanel.  No dustbag, no Auth card, inside tag says "Chanel made in paris"...it needs to be cleaned/ restored.
> 
> Please help me identify  this bag.
> Appears the Interior and exterior are leather.
> 
> Photos attached.
> 
> View attachment 5640511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640528


Unfortunately, we cannot authenticate on this thread/forum, but do not invest any money in restoring this bag.


----------



## ant23

Hi lovey people!
Do you know by any chance the year and season of this bag ?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ant23 said:


> Hi lovey people!
> Do you know by any chance the year and season of this bag ?
> 
> View attachment 5640540


chain shopping tote, about 2015


----------



## ant23

ccbaggirl89 said:


> chain shopping tote, about 2015


Thank you so much !!


----------



## chuirin

Tha


ccbaggirl89 said:


> 22C like a wallet


Thank you! Do you happen to know if that model is still being made?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chuirin said:


> Tha
> 
> Thank you! Do you happen to know if that model is still being made?


It's new.. first time release


----------



## Mcandy

So what is this called? Why is it not popular?


----------



## Daisyslove

Can someone help me with the style number of this bag?!


----------



## Cpelfrey

Does anyone know the actual name of this bag? I know it’s a square mini flap, but obviously not the classic one. I got it in Milan last week and they don’t give you tags with the bag, at least at that store, so all I have is the digital registration which says Borsa piccola with the leather and hw details.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

veronicamorris said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found this green flap bag that I believe is seasonal. Does anyone know the name? I’m going to try and find it preloved . Thank you in advanced!
> 
> View attachment 5639092
> 
> View attachment 5639091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639090


Looks like the whipstiched flap from Spring 2015


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Daisyslove said:


> Can someone help me with the style number of this bag?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642614


It's 22K Coco First.
Not sure on green but black is AS3580 B09185 94305


----------



## ctini

Can someone help me identify this bag? Seller said it’s a Diana but looking at the pics online it’s not.


----------



## meg1982

Can someone please help me identify if this bag is a rare unicorn find or not so much? 
I am after the ever-elusive classic rectangular mini flap since a long time and my SA texts me if something like it comes along. 
She posted me this pic today and told me it’s not a classic, but wondering if this would still be a prize catch and have great returns on resale value similar to classic mini if at all I do sell in future ?


----------



## CocoGiraffe

meg1982 said:


> Can someone please help me identify if this bag is a rare unicorn find or not so much?
> I am after the ever-elusive classic rectangular mini flap since a long time and my SA texts me if something like it comes along.
> She posted me this pic today and told me it’s not a classic, but wondering if this would still be a prize catch and have great returns on resale value similar to classic mini if at all I do sell in future ?
> 
> View attachment 5644893


This is 22k seasonal bag : “small flap bag with top handle”.   It also come in black, white & pink caviar;  patent calfskin and tweed.

it’s listed on Chanel websites except.  I am waiting for the black caviar myself.



			https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS3653B09405NK305/small-flap-bag-with-top-handle-wool-tweed-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## soko

Can someone help me identify this Chanel Bag? The seller writes it is a  bag which was made exclusively for the podium in paris. It has no serial number as it is a sample bag and not for sale, I am wondering if it’s true.

Does anyone recognize this style?


----------



## supersunshinex3

Hi, has anyone got any details on this bag? I saw it on a recent YouTube Video so it looks to be a current style. Thanks in advance if you have any info to share  

(Sorry for the blurry screenshots, I tried my best haha)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

soko said:


> Can someone help me identify this Chanel Bag? The seller writes it is a  bag which was made exclusively for the podium in paris. It has no serial number as it is a sample bag and not for sale, I am wondering if it’s true.
> 
> Does anyone recognize this style?
> 
> View attachment 5645977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645984


The sharpei flap tote looks like this but was in a different leather. That bag was from 2006. Sample bags are often one-offs that may or may not get produced. You should have the item authenticated if you plan to purchase - members cannot help with authenticating.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ctini said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? Seller said it’s a Diana but looking at the pics online it’s not.
> 
> View attachment 5644724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644728


Vintage bags like this do not have names. It's just referred to as a vintage single flap in lambskin. It is definitely not a Diana.


----------



## soko

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The sharpei flap tote looks like this but was in a different leather. That bag was from 2006. Sample bags are often one-offs that may or may not get produced. You should have the item authenticated if you plan to purchase - members cannot help with authenticating.


Thank you ccbaggirl89 - you are right, the Sharpei looks similar. I have not see the style before.


----------



## Daisyslove

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's 22K Coco First.
> Not sure on green but black is AS3580 B09185 94305


Thank you!


----------



## Red Barchetta

I think I see in your pictures wide notches along the top flap, so it might be a caviar fabric foldable tote bag. Fashionphile has some for sale and you can take a look at the design and see what I mean by the notches along the flap.  You may be able to see them in the original video.

Also I saw this bag in a video by Romina Rose May and you can see the notches.  She gets a better side view of the bag.


----------



## bubbletobaby

Does anyone know the Chanel collection from 2016 (I believe 23X series) for the Chanel Boys? I have seen a black caviar Chanel boy with GHW, but with an army green interior. Just trying to find out what collection this is? Many thx!


----------



## Rituals83

Saw this absolutely stunning reissue mini on one instagram account, does anyone happen to know which season it is from please? Is this current? Thank you


----------



## Furryfriend

Can anyone help me identify this tweed bucket bag with shoulder leather/chain straps. I can see the same tweed on the website but not this style.
Which season is it from, what the style name is and whether it’s a rare or new style? 
I’ve never seen bucket bags with 3 pockets on the outside like this. 

Much appreciated!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rituals83 said:


> Saw this absolutely stunning reissue mini on one instagram account, does anyone happen to know which season it is from please? Is this current? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5650546


It's current season and on their website. 


			https://www.chanel.com/en_CA/fashion/p/hdb/a37586b09384/a37586b09384nk293/255-handbag-shiny-crumpled-calfskin-goldtone-metal-red.html


----------



## Ah Am

Hi, can someone help me identify this bag? Seller said it is Accordion flap bag - with 4 grommets, calfskin, silver hardware, series 17 and I am keen for this bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ah Am said:


> Hi, can someone help me identify this bag? Seller said it is Accordion flap bag - with 4 grommets, calfskin, silver hardware, series 17 and I am keen for this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5660738


2013 Trianon, there is a thread about it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-seasonal-bag-quality-v-classics.1001671/


----------



## sds661

Can anyone tell me what the name/year of this bag is?


----------



## Ah Am

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 2013 Trianon, there is a thread about it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-seasonal-bag-quality-v-classics.1001671/


Thanks dear, it helps. I really appreciate it


----------



## kimair

hi, looking for an i-d of this chanel...looks like it's vintage but not sure. thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kimair said:


> hi, looking for an i-d of this chanel...looks like it's vintage but not sure. thanks so much!
> View attachment 5661822
> 
> View attachment 5661816


This was my very first Chanel handbag purchase probably 14 years ago ...  I have fond memories of it! It doesn't have a name, it's a 5-series if I remember right, from about 1997-1999 and was referred to as an evening bag/mini bag. It's about the size of a square mini, and had a pearlescent finish to it. I eventually sold mine, but it was a cute evening bag and fit my phone, at the time. It was made in a slightly bigger version as well and in other colors (black and brown), but they don't end up on resale sites very often. It's caviar and the chain was thick and chunky. Hope that helps!


----------



## kimair

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This was my very first Chanel handbag purchase probably 14 years ago ...  I have fond memories of it! It doesn't have a name, it's a 5-series if I remember right, from about 1997-1999 and was referred to as an evening bag/mini bag. It's about the size of a square mini, and had a pearlescent finish to it. I eventually sold mine, but it was a cute evening bag and fit my phone, at the time. It was made in a slightly bigger version as well and in other colors (black and brown), but they don't end up on resale sites very often. It's caviar and the chain was thick and chunky. Hope that helps!


thanks so much!!


----------



## J99li

Does anyone know what this bag is?


----------



## elay612

Hey,  I am wondering if anyone here is familiar with this bag.   It was my late Grandmothers and I have no real information on it.  I know its vintage and from Berdorf Goodmans, and thats about all I have.  
year and style would be ideal, but any information would be helpful


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elay612 said:


> Hey,  I am wondering if anyone here is familiar with this bag.   It was my late Grandmothers and I have no real information on it.  I know its vintage and from Berdorf Goodmans, and thats about all I have.
> year and style would be ideal, but any information would be helpful
> 
> View attachment 5665380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665384


The best thing to do with bags this old is have them privately authenticated to make certain what you have is legitimate.





						**CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
					

More pictures  Authentic




					forum.purseblog.com
				



_"Recommended authentication services:

- Etinceler Authentications
- Leather Surgeons
- Authenticate 1st
- Authenticate4U (they have ongoing communication issues, best to contact via Facebook messenger)"_


----------



## ccbaggirl89

J99li said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is?
> 
> View attachment 5664958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664962


You might want to look into the 2016 Cuba collection -- they did conrast lining on the boys for the 23 series series. It's possible this one is from that collection. I'll link a similar one.








						CHANEL Calfskin Quilted Medium Boy Flap Turquoise | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Calfskin Quilted Medium Boy Flap in Turquoise. This shoulder bag is crafted of diamond quilted calfskin leather with a linear quilted border in turquoise blue. The shoulder bag features an aged gold chain link shoulder strap with a leather shoulder pad and an aged...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## elay612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The best thing to do with bags this old is have them privately authenticated to make certain what you have is legitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **CLOSED** Authenticate This CHANEL
> 
> 
> More pictures  Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Recommended authentication services:
> 
> - Etinceler Authentications
> - Leather Surgeons
> - Authenticate 1st
> - Authenticate4U (they have ongoing communication issues, best to contact via Facebook messenger)"_


I will look into those services.   Getting it authenticated would definitely be a required step if it is something I would sell.  
I dont necessarily want to pay for Authentication if I plan to keep it, so any info on it, if anyone has info would still greatly appreciated


----------



## lvr4shoes

Found this beauty at my local consignment No serial tag . Anyone know the name?


----------



## J99li

Does anyone know which collection this bag is from? I can’t find it on google


----------



## Kookiliz

Anyone know what this is? Seems very unusual for a Chanel but I think I like it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kookiliz said:


> Anyone know what this is? Seems very unusual for a Chanel but I think I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667921


shanghai fan flap, from 13 series, it's quite common on resale sites, not hard to find


----------



## Kookiliz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> shanghai fan flap, from 13 series, it's quite common on resale sites, not hard to find


Thank you!


----------



## Grand Style

What colour is this handbag?


----------



## Ennami

I saw this on instagram.
Does anyone know the name of this bag?

Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ennami said:


> I saw this on instagram.
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> Thank you


It's the Spring Summer 2022 mini bucket bag, I believe US $4400.





						Chanel Spring/Summer 2022 Act II (22S)
					

Is this 22p or 22s  looks like 22p to me as it has a cool undertone




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## JackieLou

I just purchased this bag preloved - is it the timeless cc tote? The handles have darkened and the interior is a mess, so will likely have it professionally cleaned. Red is my favorite color


----------



## Grand Style

Grand Style said:


> What colour is this handbag?


Ladies?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JackieLou said:


> I just purchased this bag preloved - is it the timeless cc tote? The handles have darkened and the interior is a mess, so will likely have it professionally cleaned. Red is my favorite color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675108


Yes, it's the CC soft timeless tote from the 17 series -- there are a few variations of this bag, but this one was a softer/slouchier look. Info. here: https://www.spottedfashion.com/chanel-timeless-cc-soft-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## JackieLou

Thank you so much!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JackieLou said:


> Thank you so much!!


You're welcome. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## crabster

Can anyone indefinitely this Chanel bag? Please and thank you!


----------



## wukelly

Can anyone identify this Chanel for me? I found only 2 or 3 photos of this bag online but they are all under a different name. It seems like this comes in 2 sizes and I want to make sure it’s legit before I make a purchase. TIA and happy holidays!!


----------



## helloheaven

Merry Christmas everyone! I just received my first ever Chanel bag  my husband bought it from the store, and I don’t know what size and what leather it is? Can anyone tell me? Thank you!


----------



## chinkyi23

Can someone identify this one please?


----------



## shpfrfun

Anyone knows what collection or style this bag is? 
TYIA


----------

